# Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:

Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

El principal frente de batalla se libra en nuestra percepción de la realidad por lo que no hay frentes definidos y nos convierte a todos en soldados involuntarios de esta forma de hacer la guerra.

La estrategia China busca destronar al dólar y con el al resto de monedas fiduciarias que tienen valor gracias a la confianza. Siendo la confianza en ellas la base del sistema monetario, el campo de batalla se traslada a nuestra percepción de la realidad económica. El "virus" chino es un arma de guerra que va a alterar nuestra percepción de la realidad, lo único real que tiene son las consecuencias de las medidas que ha tomado China para combatirlo.

China busca pinchar la mayor burbuja que hay desde 1971, que no es la de las bolsas o de los bonos, es la burbuja de la mentira que nos hace percibir la realidad y por tanto condiciona nuestro comportamiento, en función de los intereses de las élites que la crean a través de sus medios de comunicación. De eso va este hilo:

Crisis: - La ilusión monetaria

Quién va ganando la guerra en la percepción de lo que es real y lo que no lo es? Quién será el beneficiado en la transferencia de riqueza cuando la ilusión monetaria se desvanezca?

Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.

Una vez reine la desconfianza, lo tangible, lo que podemos percibir y validar con nuestros sentidos va a ser lo que quede en pie y sobre lo que se construirá el próximo sistema. Estás en el lado correcto?

Saludos y suerte!

___________

Edito para ir haciendo un resumen de la situación hasta el día de hoy:

China controla sus medios y la información que llega a sus ciudadanos que es lo único que necesita para la narrativa con la que ha creado esta situación:


1. China crea una narrativa que le permite parar la producción y el consumo: una peligrosa enfermedad que requiere poner en cuarentena el país (las cifras oficiales de muertes no justifican las medidas tomadas y menos en los primeros momentos). Mientras, la narrativa del resto de medios de comunicación dice la verdad: es una simple gripe no hay motivos para tomar las medidas que ha tomado.

2. China dice a través de sus medios que reanudará la producción sin consecuencias económicas en el resto del mundo a cambio de X (cambio de sistema monetario en mi opinión)

3. No se hace caso a sus peticiones por lo que sigue parada un mes más causando daños irreversibles en la cadena de distribución y de pagos mundial. Aliados de China en el proyecto de la ruta de la seda (Rusia, Corea del Sur e Italia) toman por buena la narrativa China de una peligrosa pandemia dando verosimilitud a la narrativa y dificultando la versión de "sólo es una gripe"

4. El resto de países tienen que gestionar el colapso económico y social que se avecina y compran la narrativa China porque es la mejor para tener a la gente en sus casas, cerrar fronteras y sacar al ejército a las calles evitando así desestabilizaciones externas. Cada país adapta la narrativa a su situación concreta (de ahí la disparidad de cifras en cada país, si la enfermedad fuera real no habría está disparidad)

5. China vuelve a la actividad y decide quién y a cambio de qué vuelve también a la normalidad recomponiendo el sistema geopolítico mundial en función de sus intereses. Estamos en este punto: las alianzas se están redefiniendo.

6. La narrativa de EEUU y UK ahora es dar por cierta la pandemia fake y culpar a China de haberla causado. Esta lucha por el control de la narrativa demuestra que hay diferentes élites y diferentes narrativas en conflicto, no una sola élite que todo lo controla.

____________

Un breve resumen de la situación que nos lleva hasta aquí:

1. Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro el sistema monetario es inestable y está destinado a colapsar. El dólar se convierte en un instrumento de dominación en manos de sus emisores. Las élites de otros países están obligadas a someterse o buscar alternativas. El "monetary end game" es el trasfondo de todos los conflictos geopolíticos.

2. El sistema monetario basado en el dólar necesita ser sustituido por otro de la forma menos traumática posible y manteniendo ignorante a la población. El reset monetario requiere una narrativa para gestionarlo. La narrativa elegida por las élites que gobiernan el sistema actual es el cambio climático. La solución al problema descrito en esta narrativa climática supone el establecimiento de una divisa global:
Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

Esta narrativa estaba en su punto álgido ya que el sistema monetario y financiero daba muestras de agotamiento. El bombardeo mediático con la propaganda emocional de la niña Greta coincide con la crisis del mercado de repos de hace un año.

Aceptar está narrativa supone a los países no dominados por el sistema de poder basado en el dólar capitular ante estos y un reseteo monetario que les dejaría fuera de juego. El resto de países soberanos necesitan una narrativa que contrarreste a la del cambio climático.

3. La narrativa de la pandemia permite a China librar una guerra económica paralizando la cadena de suministros y pagos obligando al resto de países a posicionarse en el conflicto.

En un primer momento dió un plazo para llegar a una solución negociada hasta mediados de marzo o bien los daños en la cadena de suministros serían irreversibles. El trasfondo monetario de la narrativa del virus queda claro en las viñetas publicadas en la prensa oficial China y que están recogidas en las primeras páginas de este hilo:
Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

4. La ventana de oportunidad dada por China para resolver el conflicto monetario pasó y entramos en un nuevo escenario en el que la narrativa del virus es el trasfondo en el que se va gestionar el colapso económico derivado del reset monetario al que se va a llegar sin acuerdo entre las partes. Esto se traduce en un recrudecimiento del conflicto entre el bloque de la nueva ruta de la seda y el bloque dominado por los emisores del dólar (India vs China, Australia vs China, Canadá vs. China)

La narrativa vírica es gestionada por cada país de forma independiente por lo que cada país toma diferentes medidas y presenta las cifras de infectados y muertes que consideran oportuna.

5. La siguiente fase del conflicto está en marcha y se prevé un recrudecimiento a partir de septiembre. Mientras tanto, los bancos centrales buscan alternativas monetarias que les den más soberanía sobre las divisas que emiten (carrera por lanzar CBDC que les permita evitar depender de sistemas de pagos que no pueden controlar)

Mientras tanto, la presión en el mercado de oro denominado en dólares no para de aumentar. Está presión y la subida de precios del oro son los efectos visibles de la guerra monetaria que se libra entre bambalinas.

La guerra actualmente responde a otro paradigma en el que el frente de conflicto se traslada a la percepción de la realidad por parte del individuo-masa para influir en su comportamiento y desestabilizar al enemigo. En este sentido el "virus" es un arma de guerra de IV generación:
Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2020)

Hablas de divisas y gobiernos...¿esta seguro de que es solo eso?

Es evidente que los instrumentos de control social son esos, junto con los informativos, pero yo dudo que los presidentes, ministros, senadores de países sean realmente quienes mueven algún tipo de hilo finalmente.

De hecho si lo piensas es absurdo atribuirles a ellos (ya sea gobierno USA o Chino) tal poder, pues este se diluye rápidamente tras unas elecciones, por ejemplo...

¿quiénes son realmente los ideólogos de estas "guerras" silenciosas en las que todos somos parte implicada, aun que pocos o ningunos, beneficiarios de su desenlace?

Hay que mirar más alto, buscar poderes que se perpetúen tras generaciones y puedan tomar decisiones unilateralmente que les mantengan en el estatus dominante.

¿se trata de poder, riquezas, territorios, dominio social...o un poco de cada uno? 

¿quién o quienes podrían interesarse por un cambio de paradigma si ya están situados en la cima de la pirámide?

¿a quién podrían temer para actuar de este modo?

Para mi ni Rusia, ni China ni USA son los actores principales...ellos saben que dependen de los otros para subsistir como naciones globales...de nada sirven a Rusia sus excedentes en energía, materias primas, o productos agrícolas en una autarquía

O China, el taller del mundo amontonando excedentes en fábricas vacías que nadie demanda

Que decir del país que piensa controla todo con su armada, sus dólares y su prepotencia ... de que le sirve todo esto en un mercado localizado en su propio territorio ¿van a ser ellos mismos sus propios esclavos tras mangonear al resto de naciones décadas?

No lo veo tan cristalino como tu, pienso que no es el momento, o no es el germen que estamos esperando, salvo que vea un giro de acontecimientos, para mi todo esto es un simple pulso estratégico para liberalizar el comercio Chino demostrando la dependencia global del mismo, intentando firmar acuerdos de libre comercio que hagan de China uno más del "equipo VIP" y no un simple proveedor de bienes 

Un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablas de divisas y gobiernos...¿esta seguro de que es solo eso?
> 
> Es evidente que los instrumentos de control social son esos, junto con los informativos, pero yo dudo que los presidentes, ministros, senadores de países sean realmente quienes mueven algún tipo de hilo finalmente.
> 
> ...



Buscar poderes en la sombra es un ejercicio inútil que te va a hacer perderte en conspiraciones que no vas a poder comprobar y a la que se acaba otorgando cualidades divinas (omnipotencia, omnisciencia etc.) que te paralizan.

Partiendo de la base de que el poder es la capacidad de establecer que es real y que no, todos somos (o podemos ser) poderosos. Todas las élites tratan de imponer una visión del mundo que les favorezca Hay diferentes visiones del mundo que compiten entre sí por lo que podemos estar seguros de que hay un conflicto entre las élites que luchan por el control de nuestra percepción para que actuemos conforme a sus intereses.

En esta guerra actuamos como replicantes de nuestra percepción de la realidad ya que todos somos capaces de influir en la visión del mundo de quienes nos rodean y por tanto en su comportamiento.

El objetivo final, es el cambio del sistema monetario al ser el dinero el eje vertebrador de la sociedad. China, Rusia y otros países de su órbita fomentan que sus ciudadanos adquieran oro ya que es la forma de escapar de un sistema monetario que perjudica a sus intereses. Un sistema basado en metales preciosos les permite sobrevivir como élites aunque restrinja el poder que otorga la creación de dinero estatal sin respaldo. Los pasos que llevan dando en esta dirección desde hace años, dejan pocas dudas sobre sus objetivos estratégicos.

El ataque táctico con el "coronavirus", en mi opinión, no admite marcha atrás. O se negocia otro sistema monetario, o quedará en pie quién sea capaz de mantener la gobernabilidad en su territorio:

EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario


----------



## mazuste (21 Feb 2020)

La guerra no convencional, híbrida, asimétrica, de IV generación y tal y tal ...
tiene como objetivo desmontar cualquier territorio disidente o emergente,
que ponga en cuestión la hegemonía imperial por todos los medios posibles,
sin necesidad de tener que acudir a la guerra clásica o "guerra fría".

Y es que la realidad nos dice que estamos asistiendo a una reconfiguración
o movimiento del equilibrio de poder en el orden internacional imperante,
donde Occidente están siendo desplazado como eje central por Eurasia.
Toda la desorientación actualmente existente en nuestras sociedades es
consecuencia y se explican por este "seísmo" geopolítico.


----------



## Lake (21 Feb 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra no convencional, híbrida, asimétrica, de IV generación y tal y tal ...
> tiene como objetivo desmontar cualquier territorio disidente o emergente,
> que ponga en cuestión la hegemonía imperial por todos los medios posibles,
> sin necesidad de tener que acudir a la guerra clásica o "guerra fría".
> ...



Que va hombre , que la guerra va contra los fachas y sus pérfidas multinacionales subvencionadoras...


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Lake dijo:


> Que va hombre , que la guerra va contra los fachas y sus pérfidas multinacionales subvencionadoras...



Eso es precisamente la guerra de IV generación, manipular la percepción sobre cuáles son los problemas para buscar falsas soluciones. 

La incomprensión de la realidad, especialmente en el tema monetario, es la base del poder actual. Por eso digo que China está intentando pinchar la mayor burbuja de nuestro tiempo, la burbuja de la mentira y de la ignorancia sobre la realidad del dinero.


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Feb 2020)

Soros manda en España


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Feb 2020)

Como siempre, al bando ganador de la última guerra le pilla por sorpresa la manera en que se libra la siguiente.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Soros manda en España



Soros entiende a la perfección que el campo de batalla es la percepción de la realidad.

También lo saben Rusia y China (y más países) dónde se han expulsado todas sus organizaciones "filantrópicas" ya que su objetivo principal es el control mental para desestabilizar las sociedades objetivo (y demuestra que hay un conflicto de élites por imponer una visión del mundo)


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2020)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Soros manda en España



Con 90 tacos si manda en su contención urinaria tiene suerte.

España es un mecenazgo de USA, nadie en su sano juicio deja instalar bases militares que a saber lo que contienen, dentro de un territorio nacional ajeno a dichas bases (recordáis la historia de Troya y Grecia) .

Ya que somos tan "colegas", por que España no monta unas bases militares en Washington por ejemplo cerradas a cal y canto como las que tenemos por estas tierras.

¿quién me dice a mi que dentro de esas bases no hay intereses contrarios a los españoles?

Franco era un cabroncete cuya tumba había que profanar, pero los pactos de Madrid siguen vigentes sin que nadie los ponga en entredicho.

¿Sabéis lo que es la hipocresía?

Pues para mi es levantarme cada día para luchar por mi familia mientras entiendo que el suelo que piso se sustenta sobre pilares de fango.

Buen viernes a todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Como siempre, al bando ganador de la última guerra le pilla por sorpresa la manera en que se libra la siguiente.



La forma de hacer la guerra evoluciona y se adapta a las circunstancias del momento por lo que no es posible repetir la forma de llegar a la victoria.

El marco de guerra de IV generación, donde la guerra se traslada a la percepción de la realidad, está adaptado a la sociedad de masas actual y la visión del mundo inculcada por las élites del momento a su población.

En nuestra sociedad, cuyo sistema monetario se construye sobre la bancarrota de la potencia dominante, la percepción sobre el dinero resulta de vital importancia. El discurso respecto al dinero impone una visión del mundo donde lo que se percibe como dinero, en realidad NO lo es. Es un medio de pago y una unidad de cuenta pero le falta otra característica para ser dinero: ser reserva de valor. Mientras, el dinero real, el que además de unidad de cuenta y medio de pago y reserva de valor, es descrito como una "reliquia bárbara", una materia prima más, una piedra amarilla que sólo los tontos creen que eso es dinero...

Pero la construcción de la realidad no acaba ahí... Y lo que ha cambiado es muy poco respecto a épocas pasadas, aparte del disurso empleado para construir otras *ilusiones. *Los mismos miedos que entonces, sólo cambia la forma de contarlos:

_Desde hace unos años, periódicamente somos atacados por fantasmas que vienen a llevarse nuestras almas, espíritus que nos acechan para matarnos sin que los podamos ver. Menos mal que nos informan de estos ataques y somos protegidos por nuestros gobernantes. Cuando atacan, nuestros pregoneros nos informan constantemente de cuántas almas se han llevado y nuestros sabios sacerdotes encuentran vacunas para que los malos espíritus no nos puedan llevar con ellos a cambio de un pequeño sacrificio de sangre..._

En este contexto aparece un nuevo y peligroso "virus" que paraliza la fábrica del mundo....


----------



## esseri (21 Feb 2020)

El enfrentamiento se percibe esteticamente entre bloques, OK. Normal. EL mapa oficial aún está diseñáo en esos términos, pues convencer a los muertitos de jambre de k su destino lo deciden ellos ha sido la base del trile memocrático...pero siendo sinceros y pragmáticos...ni diox se cree ya el pastiche politicucho. Está amortizaíto. Ich óuva !

Un nuevo sistema DESCENTRALIZADO ( Oro físico & Cryptos ) puentearía definitivamente a la castuza políticucha ( hasta hoy, también necesaria , siquiera esteticamente ) dejándola en manos del Jran Capital, jartito/aburridito de pagar traidores/codearse con mindundis.

Las fronteras y patrias están amortizadas hace eones ya para la castuza global. Pero no comercial ni fiscalmente, sino esencial y conceptualmente.

Ésto , además de ahorrar excedente en nómina con un ERE parlamentario global a una panda k vive de rentas y no pinta ya una mierda , es sólo una cuestión práctica : Ahorrarse las molestias de currar con careta...k se suda más. Y máh ná, no seamos dramáticas.

Les va a pagar impuestos su puta madre. Y tendrán k apañarse con mordidas a las RBU de los muertitos de jambre de la favela global. En fin, ya se les ocurrirá algo, pocas dudas ahí...menos volver de madrugada al andamio, cualquier cosa.


----------



## J-Z (21 Feb 2020)

WAR IS GOOD


----------



## angel220 (21 Feb 2020)

pillo sitio


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

El gobierno chino lanza mensajes a través de sus medios con el objetivo de desmoralizar al enemigo.

Sustituyendo "virus" o "epidemia" por la palabra "dólar" y la palabra "salud" o "vacuna/curación" por "oro/patrón oro" se descodifica el mensaje y, quién tiene que entenderlo, lo entenderá (en los altos niveles conocen perfectamente los objetivos monetarios que hay de trasfondo al conflicto).

El mensaje que lanzan (con el traductor) es muy claro:
_
China está infectada con el dólar pero dispuesta a hacer todo lo necesario para que no infecte al resto del mundo y vuelva el patrón oro. Para ello agradecemos la colaboración de todos los países._

Quieren provocar un gold run entre las propias élites para forzar la situación.

Vuelve a mirar la viñeta y el color dorado de la vacuna con la que luchan contra el dólar (el "virus"). Es humor amarillo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Feb 2020)

Ahora tocan los felices 20!


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Feb 2020)

Dejo aquí otro cartel de la propaganda de guerra en la que se ve la lucha del oro contra el dólar:






Yo lo tirularia, cuidado que estamos dispuestos a la destrucción mutua... 

Outbreak to have limited impact on economy - Chinadaily.com.cn

Aquí el link al artículo del periódico vocero del gobierno chino advirtiendo de las consecuencias del parón y poniendo de fecha mediados de marzo para que el impacto a la economía mundial sea limitado.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Russia supports China's fight against outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn

Rusia tiene la "vacuna" contra el "virus" (el dólar) y luchará contra la "epidemia" (sistema monetario actual). Más información sobre la "vacuna rusa":

Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (22 Feb 2020)

eso no se ha cocio en tu puchero

Escobar: No Weapon Left Behind - The American Hybrid War On China


por otra parte la guera llamada Xenocivil entre los invasores inmigrantes y la poblacion civil es otra parte de la guerra encubierta...de 4º generacion..

"Ilhan Omar Did Marry Her Brother", Explosive New Report Confirms


----------



## J-Z (22 Feb 2020)

Un timovirus que mata al 2% de los que se contagian, y dentro de ese 2% imagino que son el 90% mayores de 70 años, más que un virus es una bendición.

Está tardando en venir a hezpein que sobran pensionistas.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> eso no se ha cocio en tu puchero
> 
> Escobar: No Weapon Left Behind - The American Hybrid War On China
> 
> ...



Si, el "virus" aparece de dos colores, verde (el dólar) y morado:







El color de Soros... Y sus ejército de mentes que ven el mundo con su filtro morado de la realidad. Su "virus" de guerra de IV generación.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, el "virus" aparece de dos colores, verde (el dólar) y morado:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 237512
> 
> ...



Muy buenos y didacticos tus hilos. Mis dies

Dicen los maestros advaita que construimos nuestra realidad con nuestra percepción . En el mundo monetario parece que es igual.


La grafica de comparacion entre el valor de las monedas no admite discusión. Más alla de las guerras comerciales esta claro que a los ciudadanos de a pie nos rstan tangando pero a base de bien, y todos tan contentos atesorando papelitos cuyo valor depende de no sabemos que...



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ESC (22 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Muy buenos y didacticos tus hilos. Mis dies
> 
> Dicen los maestros advaita que construimos nuestra realidad con nuestra percepción . En el mundo monetario parece que es igual.
> 
> ...



Es una locura conceptual y el problema estriba en su magnitud.

Muy a mi pesar, claro.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Dicen los maestros advaita que construimos nuestra realidad con nuestra percepción . En el mundo monetario parece que es igual.



Así es. Pero cuando la realidad construida no se corresponde con la realidad, es una ilusión. Las ilusiones se desvanecen porque son espejismos, burbujas de realidad que explotan...

_Se podría preguntar cómo enfrentar un ejército numeroso que se dirige hacia tí. La respuesta es quitarles algo que aprecien, después te escucharán (Sun Tzu)_

Descargar El Arte de la Guerra gratis en formato PDF y EPUB
Se lee rápido y viene muy bien para analizar cualquier conflicto


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

China tiene en estos momentos capacidad para decidir quién continúa produciendo y quién no, dándole gran capacidad negociadora para romper alianzas.

En mi opinión, aquellos países que den por real el "virus verde" (la infección del sistema monetario) y busquen combatirlo, dan aviso de ello tomándose en serio el "virus" y siguiendo por tanto el teatro chino:







Dos muertos por el coronavirus en Italia, donde casi 50.000 personas de 10 pueblos permanecen aisladas

Italia forma parte del proyecto chino y tiene un papel en el teatro :

Italy joins China's Belt and Road plan


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Feb 2020)

Upeo 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2020)

No, no estamos en guerra. Porque para que haya una guerra, deben de haber 2 bandos enfrentados. Y aqui no los hay. Solo hay un bando, el de la masonada, que nos esta masacrando a los blancos, que nos dejamos masacrar como borregos en matadero.

Y no, la "guerra" no es economica. Es racial. Pero en fin, os chorrea mierda del cielo y no teneis ni puta idea ni de que ojo del culo sale


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No, no estamos en guerra. Porque para que haya una guerra, deben de haber 2 bandos enfrentados. Y aqui no los hay. Solo hay un bando, el de la masonada, que nos esta masacrando a los blancos, que nos dejamos masacrar como borregos en matadero.
> 
> Y no, la "guerra" no es economica. Es racial. Pero en fin, os chorrea mierda del cielo y no teneis ni puta idea ni de que ojo del culo sale



Claro que hay dos bandos, si no no habría conflicto.

En ciertos países las gafas de ver la realidad moradas están prohibidas:

Putin firma la ley que permite vetar a las ONG extranjeras “indeseables”

La fundación de Soros deja Hungría por la presión del Gobierno de Orbán

Salvini declara la guerra a Soros: multará a las ONG que colaboren en la inmigración ilegal - El Toro TV

Soros también sabe quién es el enemigo:

"Xi Jinping es un peligro para la libertad": las polémicas declaraciones de George Soros contra China en el Foro de Davos

Releete el hilo a ver si es que no lo has entendido bien...

Saludos!


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2020)

Tu eres tonto de baba


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu eres tonto de baba



Gracias por subir el hilo! 

Y por servir de ejemplo: la transferencia de riqueza que se va a producir es inevitable por qué hay gente como tú que no se entera del mundo en el que vive ni tiene interés en enterarse hasta que es tarde 

Suerte campeón!


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2020)

Antes de meterte al ignore, reiterare, que eres subnormal del puto nacimiento. venga, corre a comerle el nabo a los turcochinos. Es que eres imbecil hasta para respirar. Lo jodido es que lo sois todos, y asi nos va


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Antes de meterte al ignore, reiterare, que eres subnormal del puto nacimiento. venga, corre a comerle el nabo a los turcochinos. Es que eres imbecil hasta para respirar. Lo jodido es que lo sois todos, y asi nos va



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es ignorarme.

Tu otra opción es responder y seguir haciendo el ridículo


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Feb 2020)

Posiblemente la guerra más cruel de la historia de la humanidad porque abarca todo el planeta y por el objetivo,que es ni más ni menos que despojar al ser humano de su alma.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Toda esta situación me genera más interrogantes que respuestas.
> 
> ¿Cómo revertir dicha situación?. La agitación está servida.
> 
> ...



El cambio de sistema monetario es difícil de gestionar puesto que es inevitable que produzca una transferencia de riqueza de unos actores a otros. Gestionar la pobreza es difícil, la miseria absoluta es ingobernable.

Un cambio pactado, es decir, obligar a EEUU a negociar un nuevo marco es más fácil de gestionar que un colapso brusco de la actividad económica y la cadena de pagos.

Antes he puesto un link en el que el gobierno chino dice que el impacto será limitado si la "epidemia" dura hasta mediados de marzo. Entiendo que es un aviso para que los países se unan al nuevo sistema monetario (con las dificultades que pueda conllevar) o enfrentarse a una situación de colapso mucho más difícil de gestionar que amenaza con la gobernabilidad del territorio que controlan.

En breve llega mediados de marzo... Lo que quiere decir que se estará empezando a notar el parón de la fábrica del mundo. Veremos movimientos antes de eso supongo. Si no, el "virus" se va a recrudecer, tanto en China como en sus países aliados, donde posiblemente empiecen a tomar medidas similares y a seguir el teatro chino.

Los gobiernos de la gente de los países de gafas moradas, viendo el teatro chino en los países vecinos, van a ser obligado por su población a seguir el teatro chino aunque no entienda de qué trata el guión.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Feb 2020)

Las guerras se ganan rompiendo las reglas de juego que se usan en el momento de atacar. El enemigo desconoce las nuevas reglas y no sabe cómo reaccionar quedando paralizado al no saber jugar en el nuevo tablero que le han impuesto.







El virus verde y morado no tiene nada que hacer contra el color dorado que va rodeándole sin que pueda evitarlo...

Economic fight against epidemic must be won - Chinadaily.com.cn

El artículo que acompaña la viñeta dice que la guerra contra el virus verde está ganada y propone un seguro para empresas y que puedan mantener la cadena de pagos mientras se acaba con la "epidemia".

Las empresas van a presionar a sus gobiernos para que se unan a la lucha China contra la epidemia... O comprar el seguro "amarillo" que también sirve a su estrategia para que se disparé el precio del oro y que la gente se empiece a fijar en lo que ocurre y que se vaya desvaneciendo la ilusión monetaria


----------



## nicoburza (23 Feb 2020)

Interesante hilo y muy buenas reflexiones. A ver si entendí en lineas generales. China se inventó un virus en su gran laboratorio de wuhan para frenar su economía, con todo lo que esto afecta al mundo (baja del crudo, suba del oro, caida de indices bursatiles y divisas, etc) y en un futuro cercano provocar la transición a un nuevo sistema basado en el patròn oro. Voy bien?
Para su nuevo sistema basado en oro le conviene que continùe el alza en el precio?? porque esto del patrón oro lo vengo leyendo hace varios años y ya varios decían que podìa irse la onza a 10 mil Usd o mas (si es que el dolar sigue teniendo algun valor por entonces)


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Interesante hilo y muy buenas reflexiones. A ver si entendí en lineas generales. China se inventó un virus en su gran laboratorio de wuhan para frenar su economía, con todo lo que esto afecta al mundo (baja del crudo, suba del oro, caida de indices bursatiles y divisas, etc) y en un futuro cercano provocar la transición a un nuevo sistema basado en el patròn oro. Voy bien?
> Para su nuevo sistema basado en oro le conviene que continùe el alza en el precio?? porque esto del patrón oro lo vengo leyendo hace varios años y ya varios decían que podìa irse la onza a 10 mil Usd o mas (si es que el dolar sigue teniendo algun valor por entonces)



El "virus" existe en las mentes que creen que es real. Quién cree que es real, cree que su vida está en juego y actúa conforme al peligro que percibe.

Los virus, invisibles al ojo humano, son intangibles a efectos prácticos. Pero el cerebro humano no procesa bien la intangibilidad ya que la mente se "llena" al pensar sobre ella y parece real aunque no se pueda validar con los propios sentidos. El "virus" intangible (en otras épocas espíritus, brujas, demonios) ocupa la mente con la señal de peligro que activa el cerebro reptiliano e impide razonar correctamente. Esto se refuerza porque otras mentes a tu alrededor informan de su miedo al resto "contagiandoles" el "virus".

Una vez la sociedad está en ese estado de ilusión colectiva, pues nadie ha visto al virus, otorga su confianza ciega a aquellos que dicen ver lo intangible (ya sean fantasmas, brujas o virus) y a los "sabios, magos o expertos científicos" que dicen saber cómo expulsar a aquello que atormenta la mente y hace pensar en la muerte.

Periódicamente nuestros gobernantes han venido salvando nos de estos ataques de "demonios invisibles" y saben hasta que punto aterroriza a la población...

A China le sirve de escusa para paralizar su país y que la gente acepte de buena gana una cuarentena que paraliza su economía. A Italia para poner al ejército en las calles declarando el estado de emergencia, a Irán lo mismo...

El resto de gobiernos sabe que se han salido del guión, dejar de producir NO es de las obras de teatro anteriores... Ahora no saben qué papel tienen en la obra pero saben que tienen que salir a actuar y les va a tocar improvisar o pedir el guión de la obra a quien la ha cambiado que son los países que apuestan por el oro para sustituir al dólar como patrón monetario.

Parece que Italia ha pedido el nuevo guión a ver si hace un papel de oro... 

Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Como se puede ver en el principal sobre el cOROnaviru$, el público se pone nervioso viendo que otros gobiernos actúan en la obra y el suyo no... Quieren que salga a escena cuanto antes, los _fantasmas_ están cada vez más cerca, en ITALIA!

Mientras los Gobiernos deciden el papel que van a representar en la obra, saben que los primeros en salir al escenario se van a quedar con los mejores papeles y sus espectadores con los asientos más cómodos mientras dure la obra. También saben que los últimos serán abucheados por su público y se pueden quedar sin papel en futuras obras:






Quiénes traten de ocultar la epidemia verde y seguir el guión anterior, será castigado por la justicia dorada...

Those trying to hide infection must be punished - Chinadaily.com.cn

_Qué empiece ya, que el público se va, la gente se marea y los niños se mean! _


----------



## Gusman (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China tiene en estos momentos capacidad para decidir quién continúa produciendo y quién no, dándole gran capacidad negociadora para romper alianzas.
> 
> En mi opinión, aquellos países que den por real el "virus verde" (la infección del sistema monetario) y busquen combatirlo, dan aviso de ello tomándose en serio el "virus" y siguiendo por tanto el teatro chino:
> 
> ...



Italia tiene grandes reservas de oro., base del nuevo sistema economico. Es normal que se suba al caballo ganador llevando buenas cartas.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Italia tiene grandes reservas de oro., base del nuevo sistema economico. Es normal que se suba al caballo ganador llevando buenas cartas.



Y sobretodo, las tienen en el territorio donde tienen el monopolio de la fuerza.

Otros actores están pillados pues sus reservas se custodian en territorio verde y el cambio de guión les resulta más complicado. 

Quién tiene el oro marca las reglas en el teatro monetario...


----------



## Debunker (23 Feb 2020)

Está super claro que el dinero fiat es un arma letal para construir todo tipo de burbuja y especulación.

Ahora mismo hay mucho más dinero por el mundo circulando que bienes, la burbuja es colosal. Todo debido a la emisión de dinero respaldado por humo que han hecho tanto la FED como el BCE y por supuesto también Japón y China como solución a la gran crisis que nos afectó en 2008 y que también la produjo la emisión de dinero descontrolada, o sea apagamos el fuego echándole gasolina. 

Pero el cambio monetario, fijando de nuevo el oro a la emisión de moneda, es iniciada y promocionada por China y Rusia y para mí solo con la intención de desbancar al dolar como moneda hegemónica. 

Pero después de todas las herramientas especulativas que, se han desarrollado y perfeccionado en nuestro mundo gracias a la tecno , yo dudo mucho que el cambio monetario con respaldo del oro sea solución a los males de la especulación y las burbujas con sus crisis. 

Me remito a la gran especulación y burbujón de los famosos tulipanes, a la gran y larga crisis de 1873-1896 que no es muy famosa pero que fue bestial y mundial y la gran crisis llamada "la gran depresión" que, todos conocemos. Si nos remontamos en la historia hay muchas más. Todas ellas ocurrieron con el patrón oro como moneda. 

Las monedas que tengamos en el mundo real, respaldadas por oro o no, serán como siempre en papel o en un apunte bancario, no tendremos monedas de oro ni de coña y si te cae encima una burbuja vas a perder el dinero que tengas sea la fórmula del dinero la que sea, Se supone que un banco central solo podrá emitir dinero de acuerdo a sus reservas de oro, pero anda que no hay trampas y anda que no es dificil controlar esas reservas.

Si vamos a la realidad un país es rico por lo que produce, o sea bienes tangibles y consumibles, por sus reservas de bienes mineros o materias primas para producir todo tipo de bienes, todo aquello que mantiene nuestro mundo, en ese sentido el cobre debería valer más que el oro, el oro es un material noble que mantiene sus propiedades en el tiempo, pero apenas tiene aplicación en nuestro mundo más allá de las joyas, o sea muy bonito pero si desaparece no lo notamos, en cambio el cobre sí y para que los materiales raros que sustentan los iphone, las placas solares y decenas de artilugios de nuestro mundo. 

O sea mi opinión es que la implantación del oro como reserva para respaldar el dinero es otra ilusión que aprovechan Rusia y China por la larga e histórica aceptación del oro como valor , para desbancar el dólar.

y sí estamos en guerra desde hace ya una década.


----------



## Gusman (23 Feb 2020)

Interesante punto de vista que hace unos dias que descubri atando cabos.

Veremos los actores del teatro quienes van subiendo al escenario. De momento todos los actores principales tienen intereses en el nuevo cambio de sistema monetario.

El resto de actores secundarios simplemente han movido 1 ficha para que su poblacion no sospeche que su gobierno no les protege del virus.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> ... muy bonito pero si desaparece no lo notamos, en cambio el cobre sí y para que los materiales raros que sustentan los iphone, las placas solares y decenas de artilugios de nuestro mundo.
> 
> O sea mi opinión es que la implantación del oro como reserva para respaldar el dinero es otra ilusión que aprovechan Rusia y China por la larga e histórica aceptación del oro como valor , para desbancar el dólar.



El oro estaba antes de la ilusión fiat, ha estado durante el imperio del billete verde y seguirá cuando pinche la ilusión porque es tangible y puedes validarlo con tus sentidos.

Ya comprobarás si notamos o no notamos tenerlo cuando la confianza en que el sistema monetario actual desaparezca...


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista que hace unos dias que descubri atando cabos.
> 
> Veremos los actores del teatro quienes van subiendo al escenario. De momento todos los actores principales tienen intereses en el nuevo cambio de sistema monetario.
> 
> El resto de actores secundarios simplemente han movido 1 ficha para que su poblacion no sospeche que su gobierno no les protege del virus.



Un virus que permite redefinir las alianzas geopolíticas para cambiar forzar un cambio de sistema monetario.

El público de la obra va a pedir que su gobierno actúe frente al virus como van haciendo los gobiernos a su alrededor. Y los gobiernos pueden decidir cuando quieran que van a luchar contra el viru$ teniendo el apoyo de su población y tomar control real sobre el territorio sacando al ejército.


----------



## Debunker (23 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El oro estaba antes de la ilusión fiat, ha estado durante el imperio del billete verde y seguirá cuando pinche la ilusión porque es tangible y puedes validarlo con tus sentidos.
> 
> Ya comprobarás si notamos o no notamos tenerlo cuando la confianza en que el sistema monetario actual desaparezca...




El oro ha estado siempre, de toda la vida, pero actualmente se puede ver con los ojos de la realidad, yo digo que es otra ilusión. 

Te cuento, la historia más antigua de la humanidad sobre una burbuja económica, se llevó a cabo no con moneda respaldada por oro sino con monedas de oro y plata. 

Es la historia bíblica de José y los sueños del Faraón recogida en el capítulo 37 del libro de Génesis.

La historia da muchos atrás y adelantes y lo que subyace se difumina, se camufla, pero si quitas toda la paja de la historia, te cuenta la forma de crear una burbuja que deja limpio a todo el país e incluso a países limítrofes y transfiere toda la riqueza al Faraón.

Con la escusa de unos sueños del Faraón , José crea 7 años de vacas gordas y 7 años de vacas flacas. Para ello en primer lugar crea una moneda con el oro y plata que posee el Faraón y durante los 7 años supuestamente de abundancia, compra todas las cosechas de granos que se producen en Egipto y cercanías y las almacena en silos construídos por todo el país, el pueblo feliz intercambiado dinero por cualquier lujo al que antes no tenía acceso, pero como José acapara todo el grano llega un momento en que no hay grano en los mercados para alimentar el ganado del pueblo ni a ellos mismos, van a José y le explican su problema y José les dice, yo os vendo grano pero a este precio que es el doble de las monedas por las que compró José, José según va vendiendo al doble, al triple y cuádruple de lo que le costó el grano a él, las monedas que recibe por sus ventas *las quita de la circulación y las atesora en la casa del Faraón*. El pueblo solo compra el grano necesario para mantener su ganado debido al precio y se queda sin recursos hasta para sembrar sus campos de grano.

Llega un momento que el pueblo se queda sin monedas y de nuevo van a José, "ya no tenemos monedas, no tenemos grano, nuestros animales morirán no podemos mantenernos" José responde , entregarme vuestros animales y yo os daré dinero para que podías mantener vuestras familias, de nuevo al cabo de un tiempo, vuelve el pueblo ante José y le dicen, ya no tenemos dinero, ni ganado y nuestras familias tienen hambre, José les dice, entregarme vuestras tierras y yo os daré dinero para mantener vuestras familias.

En resumidas cuentas José recupera todo el oro del Faraón en monedas, se adueña de todo el ganado y grano de Egipto y zonas colindantes y de todas sus tierras. 

En esta historia real como la vida misma, es decir así se crean los mayores latrocinios de la historia, ¿cual es el valor real de las cosas? ¿el oro?, ¿el grano y el ganado? ¿las tierras? El oro perdió más de cinco veces su valor original, su poder adquisitivo perdió valor a go-gó, en cambio las tierras, grano y ganado subieron de valor tanto como el oro bajó. Y por supuesto se puede hacer al contrario que el oro o moneda suba y las tierras y ganado bajen , pero una cosa es segura que al margen del precio que demos a ganado y tierras el que tiene riqueza real sobrevive y antes o después recuperará el precio real de sus pertenencias. 

Ese juego con la moneda y todo lo llamado dinero se puede aplicar a todo tipo de moneda sea oro o diamantes porque el valor que damos a esos materiales no corresponde a las necesidades de la población para cubrir su existencia , de nuevo el oro funciona por la fe, la fe es la misma que depositemos en un billete o en oro, eso sí la larga historia del oro aceptado como valor desde que el hombre es hombre y en todas partes del planeta, asegura esa fe


----------



## Decipher (23 Feb 2020)

Guerra fria con Rusia
Guerra económica con China 
Guerra civil con el global-progresismo
Si, estamos en guerra.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (23 Feb 2020)

este jilo da para especial de friker jimenez ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Feb 2020)

Asumiendo de base la teoria del hilo. Hago de pitoniso.

Escenario A. 

A Trump le entra el canguelo y llega a un acuerdo con China para aceptar añgun tipo de equivalencia con el patron oro. China liberaria la produccion, el brote milagrosamente estaria controlado. 

No creo que pase. Los claros vencedores serian los chinos y los tenedores de oro, y Usa perdería la supremacia mundial y la posibilidad de pagar un trillonaria deuda a la carta.

A nivel de calle seria la opcion menos mala

ESCENARIO B.1 No hay acuerdo, Trump se pone las pilas y despierta la enorme capacidad productiva de lis EEUU. 

Si consigue aguantar el tiron del paron, crack de las bolsas, primera fase de deflacion y luego hiperinflacion y se convierten en los fabricantes del mundo en un tiempo record podrian ser los ganadores desplazando a China como productor mundial, y manteniendo su dolar como patron de pagos mundial.

Pasariamos tiempos jodidos pero pasarian y volveriamos a una relativa normalidad...

Los USA ya demostraron que tienen una capacidad de reacción brutal en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No hay que minusvalorar esta opción. La duda es si van a tener tiempo, pues creo que los acontecimientos se van a precipitar.

ESCENARIO B.2. No hay acuerdo. Cuando la paralización de la actividad sea un hecho, veremos el crack bursátil, devaluacion del dolar, una primera deflación por retraccion de demanda seguida de una inflacion o quizá hiperinflacion por la poco oferta que habrá.

Es previsible que occidente afronte la crisis haciendo lo de siempre, dandole caña a la impresora. Eso provocaria un agravamiento de la inflacion. 

A la larga en este escenario no habrá ganadores, China tendrá la producción y su oro, pero habrá matado a la gallina de los huevos de oro que es el mercado occidental.

A nivel de calle seria muy jodido. Despidos a cascoporro porque se ha parado la cadena mundial. Pero es que ademas las familias verian una debacle de sus ahorros, el fiat valdra cada vez menos. Los pobres seran mas pobres. Y muy, muy pocos ricos seran muy ricos.


Como lo veis vosotros?





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> El oro ha estado siempre, de toda la vida, pero actualmente se puede ver con los ojos de la realidad, yo digo que es otra ilusión.
> 
> Te cuento, la historia más antigua de la humanidad sobre una burbuja económica, se llevó a cabo no con moneda respaldada por oro sino con monedas de oro y plata.
> 
> ...



Si, los cambios monetarios transfieren riquezas de unos a otros siempre ha sido así. Especialmente, cuando se crea un token sin valor por si mismo (la moneda creada con el oro del faraón, posiblemente fuera un token que representaba el oro que supuestamente tenía).

También se producen transferencias de riqueza cuando se desajusta la ratio oro plata como la comentada o esta otra:







Mansa Musa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Desajusto el ratio oro plata regalando oro durante su peregrinaje a la meca liándola igualmente al transferir riqueza de unos a otros.


----------



## Debunker (23 Feb 2020)

De Jesús Cacho y lo que se debate en este hilo, es un tocho pero vale la pena leerlo,

"Cuentan que el pánico se ha apoderado de no pocos rectores de centros educativos británicos ante la posibilidad de que los millonarios chinos dejen de matricular a sus hijos en colegios y universidades de *Gran Bretaña* por culpa del coronavirus. Los estudiantes chinos abonan una quinta parte de los ingresos por tasas y ocupan uno de cada 10 puestos en las universidades del grupo Rusell. Cerca del 50% de los alumnos en matemáticas del University College (UCL) son asiáticos, la mayor parte de ellos, chinos. El *Imperial College de Londres* publica más de 600 trabajos anuales de investigación, a menudo con participación de empresas chinas, financiados con dinero chino, cosa que ocurre con buena parte de las universidades y centros de investigación de la UE. La *London School of Economics* está enfrascada en un estudio sobre el papel de Huawei en el desarrollo de la tecnología *5G* con dinero de la propia Huawei, el gigante chino de las telecomunicaciones que va a participar en la construcción de la red 5G británica. Hace escasos días, el escándalo saltó en los medios británicos cuando se supo que Huawei ha pagado un estudio de la prestigiosa *Cambridge* sobre gobernanza global en materia de tecnología de las comunicaciones. La universidad ha negado que la firma china tenga derecho a vetar sus conclusiones, pero lo más probable es que ni siquiera tenga necesidad de pedirlo, porque quien paga manda.
MÁS INFO






EEUU no compartirá información de sus servicios de seguridad con España por sus vínculos con HuaweiEEUU no compartirá información de sus servicios de seguridad con España por sus vínculos con Huawei
Moncloa ordena un cambio legal para incluir a Iglesias en la comisión que controla el CNI
La influencia de la *República Popular China* se extiende como una mancha de aceite por el viejo continente. Si años atrás se convirtió en una broma divertida hablar de la compra de grandes bodegas de *Burdeos* por parte de magnates chinos, hoy la presencia del gigante asiático en la economía de la UE es una realidad incuestionable. En los últimos diez años, y de acuerdo con datos facilitados por _Bloomberg_, el capital chino ha hecho su entrada, mediante operaciones de M&A o inversiones directas, en cerca de 350 grandes compañías europeas con activos valorados en casi 300.000 millones, incluyendo la compra de instalaciones estratégicas como el puerto de *El Pireo*, en Grecia, terminales en los de Valencia y Bilbao, compañías de robótica, empresas automotrices, industrias químicas, activos inmobiliarios, etc., etc. Según la propia CE, un tercio de los activos totales de la Unión están ahora mismo en manos de compañías no europeas, el 10% de las cuales tienen su sede en China y *Hong Kong,* casi cuatro veces más que en 2007. Mientras crece la presencia china, decae la de socios históricos como EEUU y *Canadá*, que hoy controlan un 30% de las empresas de la UE frente al 42% de hace apenas 10 años. La UE, por lo demás, se ha convertido en el mayor socio comercial de China —por delante de EEUU-, mientras que China es el segundo mayor socio de la Unión. En 2018, los países miembros exportaron a China por valor de casi 200.000 millones, e importaron de allí por valor de 375.000 millones.
Lejos de la imagen tópica que en España tenemos del chino “todo a cien” de años atrás, el país asiático se ha convertido en un gigante tecnológico que directamente amenaza la supremacía que en este terreno ha ejercido desde tiempo inmemorial la propia Europa y, sobre todo, los Estados Unidos de América. Ha sido un proceso lento y a menudo exento de _fair play_. No pocas compañías y bancos europeos, y desde luego españoles, se embarcaron en años recientes en una loca carrera inversora en busca del Eldorado chino, viaje que en muchos casos terminó en sonoros fracasos materializados en la pérdida de la inversión efectuada y, todavía peor, en el robo de una tecnología propia que, mediante prácticas dignas del espionaje más refinado, pasó a manos de las empresas chinas elegidas como _partners_. Vuelta a Europa con el rabo entre las piernas. Los chinos han demostrado ser unos auténticos maestros a la hora de utilizar en su propio beneficio la apertura de las democracias liberales para piratear tecnología, cerrar bocas capaces de denunciar los atropellos del Gobierno de Pekín en materia de derechos humanos, y expandir su influencia a lo largo y ancho de los cinco continentes. Mediante un método que la potencia financiera del elefante asiático ha hecho sumamente eficaz: la “captura de las élites” intelectuales y políticas de los países occidentales.
Esa captura de las élites, institucionales o personales, británicas es precisamente lo que está detrás del éxito logrado por Huawei al haber logrado colarse en la construcción de la red 5G de Gran Bretaña, una circunstancia que ha puesto en pie de guerra a los sectores conservadores de las islas. Baste decir que su consejo de administración en el Reino Unido es un compendio del _who’s who_ en el _establishment_ británico. La tecnológica es justamente la piedra en la que han tropezado las tensas relaciones que desde hace tiempo mantienen Estados Unidos y la República Popular como gran potencia emergente, con la carrera por el control de la red 5G como telón de fondo. La *Administración Trump* ha identificado a Huawei como la larga mano del Gobierno de Pekín en la batalla tecnológica y, más importante aún, en la guerra contra las democracias liberales de Occidente, con su correlato de derechos humanos y libertad de mercado. Todos temen a Huawei. Y en esa nueva “guerra fría” declarada entre chinos y norteamericanos, España ha resultado ser una tan inesperada como llamativa víctima colateral. En efecto, a estas alturas existen pocas dudas de que detrás de la cancelación del *Mobile World Congress* de Barcelona ha estado la presión de Washington sobre las grandes firman tecnológicas del Silicon Valley para cancelar, con la excusa del coronavirus, su presencia en un evento llamado a consagrar el liderazgo tecnológico que en estos momentos ostenta Hauwei.
*Las autopistas 5G*
Una guerra que no ha hecho más que empezar. Como escribía el pasado domingo *Manuel Blanco* en _La Voz de Galicia_, “el mundo que viene circulará casi exclusivamente por las autopistas 5G: información de miles de millones de usuarios, datos de áreas vitales como defensa o inteligencia, el manejo de infraestructuras estratégicas como las de suministro eléctrico o de agua, el futuro coche autónomo, todo tipo de fábricas robotizadas y sensorizadas… Todo estará conectado y todo, por tanto, será vulnerable”, una amenaza que la A*gencia de Ciberseguridad Europea* no personaliza en malvados hackers o en siniestros grupos terroristas, sino en la eventualidad de esa red manejada en exclusiva por una gran empresa con el respaldo de una gran nación detrás: Huawei y la República Popular China, una compañía sometida al control de un Estado totalitario (según el periodista y consultor *José Barros*, “todas las grandes y medianas empresas chinas son públicas; ninguna toma decisiones sin el visto bueno del PCCh y todas obtienen financiación oficial del opaco sistema financiero chino”), que propicia el espionaje industrial y utiliza big data e inteligencia artificial para espiar a nacionales y extranjeros.
De repente, el mundo occidental parece haber despertado de la ensoñación china dispuesto a defenderse de lo que parece una invasión en clave tecnológica que podría llegar a poner en peligro las bases del Estado democrático de Derecho y sus libertades. “¿Por qué hemos aceptado tratar con grupos como Huawei como si fueran empresas normales de países con economías de mercado convencionales?”, se preguntaba días atrás el columnista *Nick Timothy* en _The Telegraph_. La respuesta radica en la creencia, asumida sin discusión en el pasado reciente, de que China está llamada a ser una gran potencia hegemónica y que, bajo esa perspectiva, mejor será llevarse bien con ella que lo contrario. Esa idea, más la ventaja que para el consumidor occidental supone poder comprar un terminal móvil de Huawei o de otra marca oriental a un precio muy inferior al de un Apple. Son las trampas de un Estado sin un mercado libre sometido a las leyes de la oferta y la demanda, capaz de facilitar tecnologías de vanguardia a precios que Occidente no puede igualar.


> El mundo occidental parece haber despertado de la ensoñación china dispuesto a defenderse de una invasión en clave tecnológica que podría poner en peligro las bases del Estado de Derecho



Esta realidad, evidente desde hace tiempo, no ha provocado reacción alguna en el bloque occidental tendente a revertir la situación mediante políticas concretas capaces de hacer frente al rodillo chino. Una explicación a lo ocurrido está en la propia ideología liberal y en la tradición democrática de sociedades acostumbradas a pensar y vivir en libertad más allá del mero bienestar económico. Y en la creencia de que, como parte integrante del comercio internacional, China terminaría por comportarse adecuadamente cumpliendo normas y leyes, respetando la propiedad intelectual, importando cada vez más productos occidentales, y elevando salarios para aumentar el nivel de vida de sus trabajadores. Y en que esa mejora indefectiblemente vendría acompañada, más pronto que tarde, de las ansiadas libertades políticas para el pueblo chino. Nada de esto ha ocurrido. China ha abusado de las libertades propias de los sistemas democráticos para bombardear occidente con bienes a bajo precio, ha abusado del espionaje industrial, ha metido a no pocos países en desarrollo en el cepo de la deuda, y no ha dado un solo paso en dirección a la reclamada democratización, sino todo lo contrario.
Del resultado del pulso entre la Administración Trump y el Gobierno de Pekín depende el futuro del *MWC* en Barcelona, por muy altisonantes que hayan podido sonar las proclamas de fidelidad a la ciudad de la firma que gestiona el evento. Trump ha hecho algo más que señalar con el dedo el peligro que viene: ha animado a Microsoft, Dell y AT&T a trabajar juntos en el desarrollo de un nuevo estándar abierto para las redes 5G. También la UE se ha puesto las pilas, al anunciar esta semana su disposición a movilizar 20.000 millones anuales para disputar a EEUU y China la batalla por el negocio tecnológico. Bruselas cree que la segunda revolución digital se producirá en el ámbito industrial, por lo que promoverá una estrategia destinada a crear un espacio común para los datos y un marco regulatorio para la inteligencia artificial. Más allá de consideraciones geoestratégicas y de seguridad, el negocio en disputa es impresionante: la Agencia de Ciberseguridad Europea estima que la industria del 5G moverá 225.000 millones de dólares solo en los próximos cinco años.
*La estupidez española*
¿Y qué hace España ante semejante desafío, aparte de lamerse las heridas provocadas por el fiasco del MWC? Más bien nada. El Gobierno Sánchez se limita a mirar hacia otro lado, entre otras cosas porque todo lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo le viene grande. El secretario de Estado adjunto y responsable de política de comunicaciones cibernéticas de EEUU, *Robert L. Strayer*, declaró esta semana en Madrid que los servicios de inteligencia norteamericanos no compartirán información sensible con España si nuestros operadores ofrecen servicios a través de componentes de red de Huawei. Como aquí informó *Marcos Sierra*, Orange y Vodafone trabajan con la marca china, y otro tanto hace Telefónica, aunque en menor medida. El Gobierno Sánchez no ha dicho ni pío, aunque este sábado nos enteramos de que ha decidido incluir a *Pablo Iglesias* en la Comisión Delegada del Gobierno para Asuntos de Inteligencia, con lo que el líder comunista tendrá a partir de ahora acceso a los secretos de Estado que controla el *CNI*. No cabe un disparate de mayor cuantía.
Países como Grecia, Portugal e Italia se han sumado a la Nueva Ruta de la Seda, el megaproyecto de infraestructuras con el que Pekín quiere consolidar su influencia en el mundo. Nunca como ahora fue más evidente la irrelevancia de España en el concierto internacional, como no podía ser de otra forma con un Gobierno social comunista que no oculta su animadversión hacia el coloso americano, en general, y a *Donald Trump*, en particular, y que ha decidido romper amarras con el eje franco-alemán para caminar del brazo de Italia (nadie sabe de qué Italia y de quién, en Italia), y de otros socios mediterráneos, porque nuestros amigos del alma son ahora las dictaduras comunistas latinoamericanas, con la Venezuela de *Maduro* a la cabeza. Sánchez y su banda no están interesados en la inteligencia artificial, sino en desmontar el edificio constitucional levantado tras la muerte de *Franco* y reescribir la historia del siglo XX, olvidándose del XXI. “Más que de la pérfida Albión, deberíamos hablar de la estúpida Albión”, señala Timothy en _Telegraph_ al referirse al peligro chino. “Si no reaccionamos pronto, nuestra independencia y prosperidad se verán destruidas por nuestra complacencia y arrogancia”. A día de hoy, la estupidez española no admite parangón. "

China y el virus amarillo que España ignora


----------



## socrates99 (23 Feb 2020)

Si,es una guerra contra la humanidad de las mal llamadas élites.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Debunker (23 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> *El Gobierno Sánchez no ha dicho ni pío, aunque este sábado nos enteramos de que ha decidido incluir a Pablo Iglesias en la Comisión Delegada del Gobierno para Asuntos de Inteligencia, con lo que el líder comunista tendrá a partir de ahora acceso a los secretos de Estado que controla el CNI. No cabe un disparate de mayor cuantía.
> *





Es el párrafo que me ha dado más yu-yu


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Quién tome las decisiones en cada nación también es objetivo de la guerra por su percepción de la realidad que en estos momentos está siendo bombardeada de información de gente que trasmite peligro y a actuar cuanto antes:

-Las élites industriales y empresariales que tengan conexiones adecuadas con el poder o poder de negociación por el alto número de empleo que crean estarán asustadas por el impacto económico de las medidas chinas y enviando señales de que está en peligro.

-La población cada vez más asustada porque los "virus" están cada vez más cerca y son muy peligrosos, como cada vez que vienen siempre avisan de que alguna vez será la "pandemia definitiva". Será esta vez? Hay que hacer algo!

Cuando el público vea que además de los "virus" que se pueden llevar el alma en cualquier momento, su silla es cada vez más incómoda por el efecto REAL del parón de la fábrica del mundo, va a ser muy difícil que se queden sentados. Cada vez más.

El guión de color amarillo permite salir a escena con este giro en la obra y el público seguirá sentado viendo el espectáculo sin saber que la historia se escribe entre bambalinas mientras tanto...


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Dejo un par de viñetas para que cada cual interprete:


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Feb 2020)

Escuchemos al público que asiste al espectáculo, esta ansioso por participar y disfrazarse para cumplir su papel en la obra junto con los demás y hacerlo lo mejor posible:



Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Alguien q comente que marca de mascarillas es recomendable comprar? Ffp2 o ffp3? Donde las compráis?



Suelen ofenderse si se les explica de qué va realmente el teatro porque se sienten cómodos viendo la misma obra una y otra vez como si fuese nueva. Están cómodos en un escenario que ya conocen y "saben" que, al final, la obra termina bien si siguen el guión aprendido.

Vislumbrar que hay otra realidad más poderosa detrás de lo que se toma por cierto, rompe los esquemas mentales y entra miedo escénico pues no sabes el papel que toca representar.

Saludos y disfrutad de la obra. Palomitas...


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

Beijing praise as Lisbon joins One Belt, One Road project

Portugal presenta síntomas de haberse infectado también, no creo que tarde en salir al escenario a hacer su papel...

O cuando decida China que es quién ha estrenado la obra "Pandemia dorada" 

Nota: Italia ha reconocido que está infectada por el dólar y que va tomar medidas contra la infección sacando el ejército a las calles. Se están rompiendo tratados internacionales, Italia y Portugal son países de la unión europea, de la OTAN...

El resto de países o siguen el nuevo guión o en breve empezarán tener problemas serios en la cadena de suministros y pagos mensuales mientras ve que siguiendo el nuevo guión y reconocer la infección del "virus verde" no van a tener esos problemas...

Además, el público (la población) se lo pide, quiere que reconozca que está infectada y la película de la saga "Pandemia mortal 8, la infección verde". 
Los gobiernos saben que es el momento de poder cambiar de guión antes de que el público empiece a levantarse de sus asientos. Y sus asientos ( su vida cotidiana) están a punto de romperse por los efectos económicos REALES de las medidas chinas para luchar contra la epidemia del billete verde.

Lo que los gobiernos tienen que evitar a toda costa es que el público se levante de sus asientos porque, si le da por subir al escenario, acaban con su papel en la obra.

Qué decidirán?


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (24 Feb 2020)

La izquierda lo apostó todo a la guerra cultural. Ya no existe la Union Sovietica y los movimientos guerrilleros del siglo pasado tampoco o son residuales. La izquierda teme que nos volvamos violentos porque no tiene como pararnos. Los movimientos patrióticos si quieren ganar más tarde o temprano tendrán que acudir a esa vía porque en la guerra cultural tienen demasiada desventaja. Ellos controlan los medios, el mundo de la cultura, el espectáculo, las universidades, etc ....
Esta es la auténtica guerra que no tiene nada que ver con divisas o demás chorradas. Aquí lo que se decide es si continuaremos con los Estados nación con sus respectivas culturas o pasaremos a un modelo globalista progre multicultural, esta es la lucha, lo demás son anécdotas.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

La guerra por la percepción de su lugar en la obra que se está representando (el Terreno segun el Arte de la Guerra de Su Tzu) se dirige al general que es quién tiene a su mando el control real de la fuerza en el territorio que tiene asignado, en nuestro caso, España.

Quién sea este general, poder en la sombra o cara visible, es lo de menos ya que desde nuestra posición en el teatro nos impide ver las bambalinas y no podemos saber si quién sale es la misma persona o su sombra.

Pero hay un general y está sólo viendo que tiene que actuar sin recibir señales claras de su mando que no sabe cómo actuar ante el nuevo guión chino que ha cambiado de golpe el decorado aunque el público no se haya dado cuenta.

Sabe cómo funciona el guión verde y morado, sabe que si no actúa tal y como le dicen que actúe, el director del guión tiene la capacidad de hacer que su público se levante y que no se quiera sentar de nuevo ni a golpes hasta acabar con su papel en la obra y poner a otro general que siga mejor el guión. También ve que generales de zonas cercanas han caído y han reconocido que van a luchar contra el guión verde movilizando sus tropas ahora de color dorado, otros países cercanos pueden estar cerca de reconocer que van a luchar contra el virus verde y sacar el estandarte dorado...

Unas palabras que ha oído desde niño retumban en su cabeza:

_Qué empiece ya, que el público se va, la gente se marea y los niños se mean_


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

_Qué empiece ya..._

El general tiene que decidir pronto que bando tomar. Se encuentra en un terreno mortal ya que, al igual que el está obligado a tomar postura, entre sus mandos inferiores ya se habrán formado bandos ya que también saben cuál es la situación.

La cadena de mando interna se puede romper igualmente y será más fácil hacerlo cuando los efectos reales de la ruptura de la cadena de pagos y producción se hagan patentes en el público.

Lo principal es que el público siga sentado, para ello cuál será mejor guión el verde o el amarillo? Hasta que punto ha cambiado China el decorado en la obra? Qué guión (estrategia) se adapta mejor al decorado para que el público siga sentado?

Tiene que salir a escena ya porque se arriesga a dejar dejar de ser el general y que salga a actuar por el algún subalterno con poder para hacerlo


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

_El público se va..._

El público sigue viendo en general lo que cree que es la última serie de la saga "Pandemia mortal" y QUIERE ver esa película y no otra. Además, en esta última película de la saga, los "efectos especiales" son aún mejores que en las anteriores y sale el ejército a las calles en países cada vez más cercanos.

Puede ser incluso que sea el final de la Saga, la PANDEMIA final en la que los espíritus se nos llevarían a todos...

VAMOS a MORIR y el gobierno NO ACTUA o lo que puede ser peor, nos está ocultando la existencia del "virus verde".

Mientras ven la película, toman palomitas sin ser conscientes de que la fabrica de palomitas ha parado. Tampoco son conscientes que los billetes verdes que infectan la economía lo mismo no les sirven cualquier día de estos o cómo le darán cada vez menos palomitas por el...


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

_La gente se marea..._

Hay algo que puede ser aún peor a que la gente suba al escenario y es que al director del guión verde le de por romper el teatro en su intento de acabar con el director del guión amarillo.

Destrucción mutua asegurada si el billete verde ataca, China sólo se defiende con el escudo de oro:


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

_Los niños se mean._

Intenten disfrutar de la película que está en su momento álgido, estén viendo la película que estén viendo.

Pueden mearse de risa o de miedo... 

Saludos y suerte con el asiento que tengáis, cuidado no se rompa!


----------



## navidades_mayas (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> _La gente se marea..._
> 
> Hay algo que puede ser aún peor a que la gente suba al escenario y es que al director del guión verde le de por romper el teatro en su intento de acabar con el director del guión amarillo.
> 
> ...




Entonces no muere nadie de virus..?


----------



## algemeine (24 Feb 2020)

Casi prefiero el metodo tradicional, al menos por los uniformes o las estrellitas rojas sabias quien era el puto enemigo. Ahora el que crees amigo puede ser tu mayor porculizador y tu sin enterarte de que va la pascua.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

navidades_mayas dijo:


> Entonces no muere nadie de virus..?



Depende de la película que veas...


----------



## navidades_mayas (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Depende de la película que veas...



Mirándola de la forma que quieras.. Los virus pueden matar.. Ahora, otra cosa es que aprovechen la situación..


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

navidades_mayas dijo:


> Mirándola de la forma que quieras.. Los virus pueden matar.. Ahora, otra cosa es que aprovechen la situación..



La pobreza y la miseria que va a provocar controlar el "virus del billete verde" va a matar mucha más gente que los "virus" de otras películas...

Puedes comprar oro o comprar mascarillas según la película que veas.


----------



## navidades_mayas (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La pobreza y la miseria que va a provocar controlar el "virus del billete verde" va a matar mucha más gente que los "virus" de otra películas...
> 
> Puedes comprar oro o comprar mascarillas según la película que veas.




Me espero al dinero electrónico.. Y el oro no sirve para comer..las mascarillas si no las utilizas, pues te sirven para pintar algo… esa es mi película…


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

navidades_mayas dijo:


> Me espero al dinero electrónico.. Y el oro no sirve para comer..las mascarillas si no las utilizas, pues te sirven para pintar algo… esa es mi película…



Con esas premisas parece de serie Z

Espero que acabe bien para usted...


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

Lo que no puede parar es la obra...

El oro es una nueva obsesión para los líderes nacionalistas de algunos países de Europa del Este - Oroinformación

«_Difícilmente puede confiar incluso en los aliados más cercanos después del Acuerdo de Munich_«, dijo el mandatario eslovaco Fico a medios de comunicación. «_Les garantizo que si sucede algo, no veremos un solo gramo de este oro. Hagámoslo (repatriarlo) lo más rápido posible_«.

Qué ocurre con el general de Eslovaquia, de que virus habla? Parece que se decide a luchar contra el virus:

El primer ministro eslovaco, ingresado con fiebre alta y problemas respiratorios

Hay un problema, el guionista verde guarda los trajes dorados de la mayoría de los países y es el que mejor queda con el nuevo decorafo. Algunos de ellos ya se los habían pedido amablemente al guionista verde pese a que TODOS saben que es un tema que le incómoda porque se enfada fácilmente con los actores que dudan de que guarde bien sus trajes o que digan que no les gusta el traje verde.. Pero todos saben que los trajes estarían más seguros en sus camerinos:

Opinión | La desconfianza del oro alemán

Aún así es mejor salir a escena desnudo que no salir, siempre se puede decir que el traje te lo ha robado la infección verde y continuar con el guión de la obra que parece que se va a representar...


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que no puede parar es la obra...
> 
> El oro es una nueva obsesión para los líderes nacionalistas de algunos países de Europa del Este - Oroinformación
> 
> ...



Y mientras tanto, Ejpein is different:

Reportaje | España vende la mitad de sus reservas de oro

Pero como en España no hay responsabilidades para los líderes políticos ZP se va de rositas. Debería poner de su bolsillo la diferencia con la cotización actual.


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



Como veo que eres forero veterano. Él ya lo avisó:

Roig: 'Esta crisis es la tercera guerra mundial pero sin tiros' | Valencia | elmundo.es


----------



## Gusman (24 Feb 2020)

Es un hilo para esquizofrenicos que vemos mas allá del virus wuhan-400. Sin duda....


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Feb 2020)

Cómo está el mapa del mundo? Quién está oficialmente dentro de la iniciativa one road one belt que busca cambiar al guión dorado?







Pero están en negociaciones con todos y más en estos momentos que se redefinen alianzas que pueden hacer saltar por los aires las organizaciones supranacionales ya que pueden dejar de tener coherencia interna (Unión Europea, OTAN) en el nuevo decorado que aparece.

Incluso puede traer problemas de coherencia dentro de un mismo país como ocurre con la región de Victoria en Australia:

Daniel Andrews has signed a new deal with China. What does it mean for Victoria?

Mientras tanto, cada día que pasa el dólar (y el ecosistema de monedas fiat) va perdiendo valor frente al oro. Es por el "virus" dicen todos los espectadores, aunque cada uno vea al virus del color de la película que capta su atención...


----------



## qbit (25 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> el oro es un material noble que mantiene sus propiedades en el tiempo, pero apenas tiene aplicación en nuestro mundo más allá de las joyas, o sea muy bonito pero si desaparece no lo notamos



El oro tiene bastantes aplicaciones en la industria de la electrónica e informática, y seguramente en otras.


----------



## Debunker (25 Feb 2020)

qbit dijo:


> El oro tiene bastantes aplicaciones en la industria de la electrónica e informática, y seguramente en otras.




Sí, varias toneladas se utilizan de oro anualmente, sobre todo en la tecno de comunicación, es el material ideal para ciertas aplicaciones, pero no imprescindible, se puede sustituir por otros metales aunque sean menos eficientes, en cambio el coltán no y las tierras raras o metales raros tampoco,

*Tierras raras: el oro del siglo XXI, el arma de China en la guerra tecnológica*

Tierras raras: el oro del siglo XXI, el arma de China en la guerra tecnológica


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

La lucha contra el virus morado que deforma la visión de la realidad y permite a sus creadores manipular a los infectados para que actúen en función de sus intereses. 

La incomprensión de una realidad construida a partir de dicotomías excluyentes y emocionales, les impulsa a actuar en base a ceros y unos fácilmente manipulables, de eso va este hilo:

Control social: pensamiento dicotomico y etiquetaje

La programación mental asocia conceptos sin relación entre sí como un todo que finalmente se reducen a una emoción que impulsa a actuar sin poder pensar racionalmente. Es un virus morado que infecta mentes y es un arma de guerra capaz de impulsar a actuar. Ven una película que identifican con la realidad.

Entre otras cosas, la mayoría de mentes asocia el oro como algo bárbaro de gente inculta anclada en el pasado. La narrativa ha conseguido que la gente vea el fin del patrón oro en 1971 como un "progreso" y no como lo que realmente fue: el comienzo de la infección del sistema monetario que va empobreciendo a la sociedad de generación en generación:

Corrupción: - Los 1001 nombres para el fin del patron oro: neoliberalismo, socialismo para ricos, capitalismo salv


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Sí, varias toneladas se utilizan de oro anualmente, sobre todo en la tecno de comunicación, es el material ideal para ciertas aplicaciones, pero no imprescindible, se puede sustituir por otros metales aunque sean menos eficientes, en cambio el coltán no y las tierras raras o metales raros tampoco,
> 
> *Tierras raras: el oro del siglo XXI, el arma de China en la guerra tecnológica*
> 
> Tierras raras: el oro del siglo XXI, el arma de China en la guerra tecnológica



No se que venda tienes puesta que sigues pensando que el oro no es el mejor material que existe para ser el material-dinero de la naturaleza.

Como tal ha sido reconocido desde hace miles de años en diferentes culturas y , sobretodo, permite entender que pasa en el mundo.

Si reflexionas sobre ello, entenderás que sea el oro y no otro material el que se oponga al billete verde. Los bancos centrales no guardan tierras raras, litio, cacahuetes o revistas porno como argumenta un enterado como @eNTJ en otros hilos. Guardan ORO y el "virus verde"

Si no entiendes esto, te debo estar contando una película sin sentido, donde los bancos centrales podían guardar en vez de oro melones y sandías que, al menos, se pueden comer.

El ORO no se come, es de tontos, es igual de Fiat que todo lo demás, susurra el virus morado en las mentes...


----------



## Gusman (25 Feb 2020)

Quien será el siguiente actor en subir al escenario?


----------



## socrates99 (25 Feb 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Quien será el siguiente actor en subir al escenario?



o Terremotazo o meteorito.


----------



## RAFA MORA (25 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



Me encanta que nuestro sistema
económico se base en la FE,
como una religión más.

Otra prueba de que este
mundo es una mentira podrida.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Quien será el siguiente actor en subir al escenario?



Has subido tu a al escenario a hacer tu parte en la obra ya? 
Puedes ser discreto y cambiar el virus verde que tengas ahorrado por oro y contar de que va la pelicula a quien creas que pueda entender sin que se bloqueé por el virus morado para que pueda actuar en consecuencia.

PD. Esta película, el escenario es REAL. En este escenario, tus acciones tienen efectos en tu futuro y en el de quienes te rodean y afectan a que la película acabe bien o mal 

Saludos!


----------



## Gusman (25 Feb 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Me encanta que nuestro sistema
> económico se base en la FE,
> como una religión más.
> 
> ...



Y al que no tenga fé en este sistema se le monta una revolución de colores, guerra, etc.


----------



## Gusman (25 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Has subido tu a al escenario a hacer tu parte en la obra ya?
> Puedes ser discreto y cambiar el virus verde que tengas ahorrado por oro y contar de que va la pelicula a quien creas que pueda entender sin que se bloqueé por el virus morado para que pueda actuar en consecuencia.
> 
> PD. Esta película, el escenario es REAL. En este escenario, tus acciones tienen efectos en tu futuro y en el de quienes te rodean y afectan a que la película acabe bien o mal
> ...



Hace años que subí al escenario, hasta el punto de que muchos espectadores decidieron no tratarme, por mi insistencia en que ellos también subieran.

Creo que es lo menos que puede hacer un "buen ciudadano", ser honrado y contarles discretamente la mentira en la que vivimos.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Hace años que subí al escenario, hasta el punto de que muchos espectadores decidieron no tratarme, por mi insistencia en que ellos también subieran.
> 
> Creo que es lo menos que puede hacer un "buen ciudadano", ser honrado y contarles discretamente la mentira en la que vivimos.



Pues es momento de hacer un último intento... El simbolismo de las viñetas del gobierno chino sobre la guerra del oro contra el billete verde hace magia para que la gente entienda de qué va toda la película.

Si no te escuchan ahora, lo harán cuando se noten las consecuencias económicas REALES del asunto. 

Respecto a qué actor principal va a salir a escena, no lo sé... Sólo puedo decir que parece afectar a países susceptibles de que les monten una revolución de colores y están dentro del proyecto de sistema monetario basado en oro.

También, reconocer la infección del virus monetario verde (y por tanto luchar contra ella) permite a los actor principales a nivel de pais cambiarse de traje en el camerino sin que le puedan molestar: con la población en casa en la medida de lo posible y el ejército en la calle. Como en las guerras de verdad...


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

Por si alguien sigue dudando cual es el verdadero viru$ en esta obra:

La viñeta de hoy del periódico del gobierno chino:







El mensaje no puede decirse más claro...

un viru$ (ver el tatuaje) sin rostro que golpea con guantes morados.

El mensaje que lanza el gobierno chino va a ser decodificado por todos de forma viral. En cuanto se empiecen a notar los efectos económicos de las medidas chinas contra el viru$ y la gente busque respuestas convincentes a lo que está ocurriendo y porque se ha parado el mundo.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Feb 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> o Terremotazo o meteorito.



El decorado que ha puesto China en el escenario cada vez concuerda menos con el guión que venía funcionando hasta ahora y será cada vez más evidente.

Pueden hacer nuevas cabriolas cada vez más altas y peligrosas, terremotos o meteoritos para distraer al público. Pero eso no cambia el decorado del nuevo guión en el que se actúa. El público acabará por comprender que el decorado ha cambiado y pedirá que se actúe conforme al nuevo guión y poder seguir con su vida sin viru$

China se va a mantener en el guión y el público dándose cuenta de que sus gobernantes les están contando una historia morada para no luchar contra el virus verde que cada vez les empobrece. más...


----------



## Gusman (26 Feb 2020)

Me desconcierta el papel de España. Se supone que es un "bastión" de los morados pero en las últimas 24h parece ser que ha subido al escenario y va a comenzar su actuación.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Me encanta que nuestro sistema
> económico se base en la FE,
> como una religión más.
> 
> ...



Siendo un sistema monetario basado en la mentira de que desligar el dinero real (el oro) del medio de pago (divisas fiduciarias) ha supuesto un gran "progreso" y no una gran estafa, la confusión sobre qué es dinero y qué es un medio de pago resulta una cuestión que cobra una importancia estratégica de vital importancia en el terreno donde se libra el combate en la guerra de IV generación que es nuestra forma de construir el mapa de la realidad.

Todos tenemos un mapa conceptual de la realidad para saber cuál es nuestro lugar en el escenario y en base a el saber cómo tenemos que actuar. Tendemos a pensar que nuestro mapa de la realidad es la propia realidad y no es así, son cosas completamente diferentes. Comprobamos que son cosas diferentes cuando vemos que nuestro mapa es incoherente con lo que observamos en la realidad y resulta muy incómodo y doloroso (duele el corazón cuando ves que tu pareja te engaña y compruebas que tú mapa no era la realidad, también duele el ego confirmar que te han engañado con un mapa de la realidad falso y sueles intentar aferrarte a él). Mientras no resulta obvio la diferencia entre el mapa y la realidad los sesgos cognitivos se encargan de hacernos creer que son lo mismo.

Cómo construimos ese mapa conceptual de la realidad? Puede ser manipulado el mapa de la realidad para que la gente actúe en función de los intereses de unos pocos?

De eso va el "virus morado" en la simbología de las viñetas del gobierno chino, pues son las armas del "virus verde" en esta guerra.

Saludos!


----------



## liantres (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siendo un sistema monetario basado en la mentira de que desligar el dinero real (el oro) del medio de pago (divisas fiduciarias) ha supuesto un gran "progreso" y no una gran estafa, la confusión sobre qué es dinero y qué es un medio de pago resulta una cuestión que cobra una importancia estratégica de vital importancia en el terreno donde se libra el combate en la guerra de IV generación que es nuestra forma de construir el mapa de la realidad.
> 
> Todos tenemos un mapa conceptual de la realidad para saber cuál es nuestro lugar en el escenario y en base a el saber cómo tenemos que actuar. Tendemos a pensar que nuestro mapa de la realidad es la propia realidad y no es así, son cosas completamente diferentes. Comprobamos que son cosas diferentes cuando vemos que nuestro mapa es incoherente con lo que observamos en la realidad y resulta muy incómodo y doloroso (duele el corazón cuando ves que tu pareja te engaña y compruebas que tú mapa no era la realidad, también duele el ego confirmar que te han engañado con un mapa de la realidad falso y sueles intentar aferrarte a él). Mientras no resulta obvio la diferencia entre el mapa y la realidad los sesgos cognitivos se encargan de hacernos creer que son lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, y esta es la batalla entre el profeta y el falso profeta.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Me desconcierta el papel de España. Se supone que es un "bastión" de los morados pero en las últimas 24h parece ser que ha subido al escenario y va a comenzar su actuación.



Ya lo han dicho, están pensando qué hacer con el "virus"... Pero, de que "virus" hablan?

Hay tal nivel de ruido y tanta confusión en los conceptos mentales con los que la gente construye su realidad que puede crearse un nuevo marco simbólico de comunicación entre élites sin que el público (por ahora) se entere del código utilizado: el "virus verde" que infecta la economía y el "virus morado" que infecta el mapa de la realidad de la mucha gente.

De España no te se decir, no conozco a su general con capacidad para decidir cómo actuar a nivel país, soy un espectador más... pero sea quién sea no deja de seguir las mismas reglas de juego que los demás actores: su mapa mental de la situación que se representa a su alrededor condiciona su actuación en la misma.

También podemos deducir que a cada nivel en la jerarquía de poder se le facilita acceso a un mapa de la realidad más preciso o que lo que van viendo según suben en la jerarquía les obliga a cambiar el mapa de la realidad y hacerlo igualmente más preciso.

Entiendo que decodifican el mensaje chino en el tema monetario puesto que es la parte más obvia de la historia y de más fácil solución en este momento pero el "virus morado" de mentiras sobre el que se construye el mapa de realidad de la mayoría sigue ahí y como anteriormente comentado, la gente no reacciona bien cuando comprueban que su mapa de la realidad resulta incoherente...

Es un virus que ha construido un mundo de ilusiones donde resulta difícil distinguir entre la realidad y la ficción, mapa y realidad, dinero real y medio de pago... Este virus crea delirios utópicos de falsas expectativas que no se cumplen por culpa de la maldad de la parte opuesta de la falsa dicotomía con la que construyen su mapa de la realidad (izquierda va. derecha, hombres vs. mujeres, trabajadores va. empresarios, etc.). Y la gente mata por defender que su mapa de la realidad, aunque sea absurdo, ES la realidad.

El público se puede poner violento y etiquetarte fácilmente como el enemigo a derrotar en la falsa dicotomía en la que actúan o tratan de imponer al ajustar la realidad a su mapa en vez de su mapa a la realidad, matando a mucha gente por el camino. Es un virus terrible.


----------



## RAFA MORA (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siendo un sistema monetario basado en la mentira de que desligar el dinero real (el oro) del medio de pago (divisas fiduciarias) ha supuesto un gran "progreso" y no una gran estafa, la confusión sobre qué es dinero y qué es un medio de pago resulta una cuestión que cobra una importancia estratégica de vital importancia en el terreno donde se libra el combate en la guerra de IV generación que es nuestra forma de construir el mapa de la realidad.
> 
> Todos tenemos un mapa conceptual de la realidad para saber cuál es nuestro lugar en el escenario y en base a el saber cómo tenemos que actuar. Tendemos a pensar que nuestro mapa de la realidad es la propia realidad y no es así, son cosas completamente diferentes. Comprobamos que son cosas diferentes cuando vemos que nuestro mapa es incoherente con lo que observamos en la realidad y resulta muy incómodo y doloroso (duele el corazón cuando ves que tu pareja te engaña y compruebas que tú mapa no era la realidad, también duele el ego confirmar que te han engañado con un mapa de la realidad falso y sueles intentar aferrarte a él). Mientras no resulta obvio la diferencia entre el mapa y la realidad los sesgos cognitivos se encargan de hacernos creer que son lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Eres un crack.
¿De dónde sacas este 
sistema de pensamiento?

Quiero saber más!!!

¿Bibliografía?
¿Autores?


Gracias!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Eres un crack.
> ¿De dónde sacas este
> sistema de pensamiento?
> 
> ...



Aplicar el arte de la guerra de Sun Tzu para entender cómo se produce el conflicto en sus principales terrenos:
El monetario como eje vertebrador de la sociedad.
El ideológico que lo soporta al ser un sistema monetario fiduciario

Autores y fuentes casi todo está en burbuja info seleccionando correctamente y alegrandote cuando te enseñan algo que hace que todo cobre más sentido. En los diferentes hilos del oro se aprende mucho si distingues el grano de la paja.

Saludos!


----------



## Gusman (26 Feb 2020)

La verdad que tengo el mismo punto de vista, aunque me parece una "locura" pensar que todo esto es una PSYOP, los indicios así lo muestran. 
Y mi acceso a los registros acásicos también.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siendo un sistema monetario basado en la mentira de que desligar el dinero real (el oro) del medio de pago (divisas fiduciarias) ha supuesto un gran "progreso" y no una gran estafa, la confusión sobre qué es dinero y qué es un medio de pago resulta una cuestión que cobra una importancia estratégica de vital importancia en el terreno donde se libra el combate en la guerra de IV generación que es nuestra forma de construir el mapa de la realidad.
> 
> Todos tenemos un mapa conceptual de la realidad para saber cuál es nuestro lugar en el escenario y en base a el saber cómo tenemos que actuar. Tendemos a pensar que nuestro mapa de la realidad es la propia realidad y no es así, son cosas completamente diferentes. Comprobamos que son cosas diferentes cuando vemos que nuestro mapa es incoherente con lo que observamos en la realidad y resulta muy incómodo y doloroso (duele el corazón cuando ves que tu pareja te engaña y compruebas que tú mapa no era la realidad, también duele el ego confirmar que te han engañado con un mapa de la realidad falso y sueles intentar aferrarte a él). Mientras no resulta obvio la diferencia entre el mapa y la realidad los sesgos cognitivos se encargan de hacernos creer que son lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Habia leido en varios autores relacionados con el misticismo y la religion esa analogia que usas de mapa y realidad. El mapa serian las religiones que nos muestran un camino para llegar a lo real ( Dios, Tao, Bramhan...). 

El problema del ser humano es que confunde el mapa con lo real, y pasa a defender los conceptos del mapa como si la vida le fuera en ello, extraviandose, claro, en sus entelequias .

Me resulta curioso que uses esa analogia en un tema economico, pero bien mirado, lo simbolico (el mapa) puede ser un instrumento eficaz de control si convences a la masa de que el mapa es lo real.

Perdonad la disgresion filosófica

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Todos los multiversos se paran si la gente pone el punto de atención en el tema monetario puesto que si va mal deja de funcionar la economía y la gente va a poner su atención en él. Va s exigir soluciones al nuevo mapa de la realidad que se le presenta y tendrá que actuar en base a las nuevas reglas de juego que imponga la realidad monetaria.

Cuando la realidad de las medidas económicas ha tomado China para luchar contra el virus, va a ser imposible ocultar que se está negociando otro sistema monetario basado en el oro porque todo el mundo decodificar correctamente el mensaje de las viñetas


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Puesto que es en el tema monetario donde se libra el conflicto sobre qué tipo de dinero se va a imponer y que reglas obliga a seguir, hagamos un resumen de las reglas que rigen:

La "vacuna monetaria" rusa para parar al "virus verde" cambia las reglas de juego que han servido hasta ahora ya que vuelve a poner al oro en el centro del sistema monetario.

La regla general desde 1971 se resume en "el dólar, mi divisa (medio de pago) es vuestro problema".
El esquema ruso de exportar usando monedas nacionales cambia las reglas a "tu divisa es tu problema" y devuelve al oro su papel como base del sistema monetario ya que vuelve a ser la vara de medir, al menos entre países. Esto limita los efectos de la política monetaria a las poblaciones obligadas a usarlo como dinero por su banco central emisor.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Sin negar la importancia de otros factores, como la energía o las armas, todos están supeditados al dinero que se usa para validar la transacción. Si no hay transacciones porque no se confía en el medio de pago se para el comercio y por tanto cualquier sector económico (como las armas, la energía etc)

Lo que dices es cierto, seguir el guión establecido es una cuestión estrategica, de ciertos temas no se puede hablar. Al no poder hablar abiertamente de ello, China ha establecido un marco de comunicación mediante el "virus" que es descodificado en función del mapa mental de la realidad de cada uno.

Para unos actores, es un tipo de "virus" similar al de anteriores pandemias pero cada vez más raro y peligroso ante el que es cada vez más urgente actuar.

Para otros, es un "virus verde" que infecta la economía y que hay que combatir y reorganizar el sistema monetario. Ese mensaje es el más claro.

Por último, otros sabrán descodificar el "virus morado" que infecta sus mapas mentales de la realidad y a actuar en base a ello. También parece que les sirve para enviar "señales" sobre su posicionamiento en el conflicto. Esto de que empiecen a salir políticos admitiendo que pueden estar contagiados tampoco ha salido en anteriores episodios de "pandemias mortales", es raro, parece que quieran decir algo en un código que quien lo tenga que entender lo entenderá. Y parece que tienen la opción de decidir que señal enviar:

El primer ministro eslovaco, ingresado con fiebre alta y problemas respiratorios

Admitir estar contagiado por el virus verde a nivel país es admitir que luchas contra el dólar y poder sacar el ejército a la calle. Admitir posible contagio de coronavirus a nivel de actor público de un país tal vez comunique algo. Pero no lo sé, yo veo la película con la misma perspectiva que el resto

Aquí en España, Pablo Iglesias carraspea... 
Pablo Iglesias no acudirá a la constitución de la mesa de negociación por una fuerte amigdalitis

Tal vez sea casualidad o quiere decir algo, yo no lo sé


----------



## MeLaPela (26 Feb 2020)

Interesante hilo

Y por el cual me ha venido a la cabeza un post escrito en 2011 de un viejo blog ya extinto (heterodoxia.info) de los muchos que surgieron tras la crisis del 2008. Y habla justamente de la temática de este hilo y de lo que el OP denomina "virus verde".



_*La Segunda Guerra Mundial dejó a los USA como única potencia industrial en el mundo. En esa época producían en sus fábricas la mitad del PIB mundial y eran el primer exportador de Petroleo del mundo. Vamos: los reyes del mambo, pero de verdad.*_
*
En esos días se organizó la conferencia de Bretton Woods. En esta conferencia todos los paises aceptaron utilizar el Dólar Norteamericano como moneda de cambio internacional y como reserva de sus propias monedas. Norteamérica se comprometía, por su parte, a entregar el equivalente de 1 onza de Oro por cada 35 Dólares que cualquiera presentase en la ventanillas de la Reserva Federal.

Todas las monedas del mundo estarían respaldadas en Dólares, el que a su vez estaría respaldado en Oro. Al parecer nadie se preguntó porque no respaldar las monedas directamente en Oro.


Desde 1945 hasta 1970 el mundo experimentó un crecimiento económico como nunca se había visto desde la época del imperio Romano. Las empresas Norteamericanas ganaban dinero a mansalva, no tenían competencia, con un sueldo se alimentaba una familia y se ahorrraba. Nótese que durante esa época existían barreras arancelarias, control de cambios, control de movimiento de capitales, regulación exhaustiva de la banca y un largo etcétera.

Ya a mediados de los años 60 el resto de los paises comenzaba a sospechar que existían mas Dólares circulando que Oro en las reservas Norteamericanas. Lo cual era cierto. Inclusive, a fecha de hoy nadie sabe con exactitud la cantidad de Oro contenida en esas reservas. La reserva de Fort Knox en Norteamérica nunca ha sido auditada.

El tema hace crisis con la guerra de Vietnam, donde los USA imprimen tantos dolares que ya era visible el engaño. Los Franceses pasan por caja y cambian sus dolares por Oro, a 35 dolares/onza, que físicamente se llevan a Francia: enemistándose por siempre con los Norteamericanos.

En 1971, los USA le dice al resto de los paises: donde dije digo digo Diego, lo de los 32 dolares por Onza ya no vale, el Dólar será una moneda flotante. Del Oro: olvidaos.

En otras palabras: jodeos que os he timado. Hoy la misma Onza de Oro vale casi 1.200 Dólares.

En ese momento el resto de los paises deberían de haber abandonado el Dólar como divisa internacional. Pero no lo hicieron. Y ahora pagamos las consecuencias.

Los Estados Unidos se arrogan un inmenso privilegio: el de imprimir los Dólares que quieran y con el que pueden comprar cuantas mercancías precisen al resto del mundo. Se arrogan el derecho de consumir sin producir. Básicamente: las importaciones le salen gratis.

En esos años, Norteamérica alcanzó su máximo de producción de Petroleo y al poco tiempo la misma comienza a decrecer: solo era cuestión de años antes de que tuviesen que comenzar a importarlo. De ser el principal exportador de Petroleo en 1950, hoy importan las dos terceras partes del Petroleo que consumen.

Entonces, convencen a la familia real de Arabia Saudita de vender su Petroleo solo en Dólares. De esto se encargó la familia Bush y Henry Kissinguer: vender Petroleo en Dólares a cambio de protección militar. A partir de entonces todo el que quisiera Petroleo, debería de disponer de Dólares, y como el Petroleo hace falta para todo, pues había que disponer de Dólares para todo. Los Ingleses, que en esos días eran una nación pobre (en 1971 había tenido que recibir ayudas del FMI), se apuntan al carro y se convierten en los gestores de estos Dólares del Petroleo. Renace el centro financiero de Londres. La City.

Ahora sí que es verdad que el mundo se encontraba amarrado al Dólar, que vale lo que los USA dicen que vale. Los Norteamericanos imprimen billetes y los demás paises les envían materias primas, Petroleo, manufacturas, coches Japoneses y Alemanes, etc.

Luego, la lógica de todo esto se extiende a toda la economía: ¿ Y si dejamos de producir y “subcontratamos” todo fuera pagando con Dólares, que total los imprimimos aquí en esta máquina que tenemos ?. Dicho y hecho: comienza la deslocalización de la producción a China, India e Indochina.

En ese momento los USA se convierten en el Imperio Romano: viven sin producir nada, todo se producía en Egipto, por esclavos Egipcios y bajo la atenta mirada de sus capataces. En Roma se limitaban a “administrar” el imperio.

Pasa el tiempo y cada vez el mundo se encuentra más inundado de Dólares. Hay alguien que consume pero no produce. No hay mercancías que se puedan comprar en USA a cambio de todos los Dólares que USA ha pagado al exterior por sus importaciones.

La industria financiera es utilizada como forma de reciclar todos esos Dólares que no tienen contrapartida en bienes producidos por Norteamérca. Los reciclan hacia ese limbo que son los futuros, opciones, adquisiciones de empresas, la bolsa, la especulación con la vivienda y otras cortinas de humo. Mantienen en el aire una inmensa montaña de Dólares, que en realidad no pueden comprar nada, ya que el país que los emite no produce la contrapartida correspondiente en bienes y servicios. Para esto se desmonta paso a paso todo el cuerpo de leyes que desde los años 30 regulaba a la banca: era necesario montar el circo y crear cada vez formas más imaginativas y complicadas de mantener la montaña de dolares en el aire. Siendo la última de ellas: las hipotecas subprime.

Es como una partida de póker donde juegan cuatro personas y cada quien compra 10 euros en fichas para apostar. Las apuestas normales no superan el euro, y cuando alguien apuesta 2 Euros es que tiene una escalera real.

De pronto viene una quinta persona y mete 1.000.000 de Euros en fichas en la mesa sin poner ni un duro en la caja. El juego se vuelve emocionante: las apuestas suben a 20, 30,40 y 50.000 Euros. Hay gente que ya gana 120.000 Euros y piensa que está en la Champions. En cada partida corre la Adrenalina a mares. El señor que trajo las fichas es el superpodoroso al que todos admiran y hacen la pelota. La sorpresa vendrá a la hora de cobrar las fichas.

De eso se trata: de no dejar cobrar nunca las fichas. Se meten cada vez más fichas para que el juego se vuelva más emocionante y enganche más. Si a pesar de todo alguien quiere canjear sus fichas y largarse, ya lo estarán esperando en el parking del casino con el ejercito más poderoso del mundo. Que de paso, también, ha sido pagado con fichas.

La situación actual es más o menos la siguiente: los Norteamericanos llevan ya casi 40 años repartiendo fichas a cambio de todo tipo de mercancías y materias primas. Para que la gente no vea que las fichas cada vez valen menos se han montado ese circo financiero donde parece que las fichas hacen algo de provecho y valen algo. Ya todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta que el circo financiero era eso: un circo. Lo que pasa es que todos tienen fichas por un tubo y nadie quiere reconocer que esas fichas poco valen. Que han estado años y años trabajando y produciendo a cambio de unas fichas que poco valen.

Y en esas estamos: todos mirándose los unos a los otros a la vez que miran sus fichas: a ver quien es el primero que va salir corriendo a la caja a cambiarlas. En ese momento se producirá la estampida y maricón el último.

El dólar dejará de ser la divisa internacional y los Norteamericanos tendrán que comenzar a producir algo si quieren seguir importando cosas. Sobre todo: Petroleo. De esto va la actual crisis financiera global.

Claro, que semejante privilegio nadie lo dejará por la buenas.

¿ A que se parece a la caída del imperio Ruso ?, que tan inexpugnable se veía hasta que un día, y sin que nadie lo advirtiera: se derrumbó. Lo que había era puro humo.



*


----------



## RAFA MORA (26 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aplicar el arte de la guerra de Sun Tzu para entender cómo se produce el conflicto en sus principales terrenos:
> El monetario como eje vertebrador de la sociedad.
> El ideológico que lo soporta al ser un sistema monetario fiduciario
> 
> ...



Millones de gracias!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Para explicar el canal de comunicación que se ha creado para que los actores puedan pronunciarse sobre su bando en el conflicto hay que utilizar señales que sean comprensibles para ambas partes hay que mirar a ver qué dicen desde China que es quién decide sobre el nuevo concepto creado para establecer un marco de comunicación imponiendo un nuevo mapa de la realidad que obliga a los actores a actuar: el virus.

De qué virus hablan los países? De qué virus habla China que está tan relacionado con la diplomacia y ver quién lucha contra el y quién no?

Veamos editoriales del vocero chino:
Xi's diplomacy bolsters epidemic fight - Chinadaily.com.cn
Pompeo impedes attempts to prevent pandemic: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn
Other infected countries need to take resolute and decisive actions: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Mientras aparecen casos positivos en todo el mundo que dan manos libres a los actores para poder pronunciarse sin represalias por parte del guionista verde. Pronunciándose contra la pandemia pueden tener a la gente en casa y al ejército controlando el territorio, como en las guerras de verdad.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Feb 2020)

MeLaPela dijo:


> Interesante hilo
> 
> Y por el cual me ha venido a la cabeza un post escrito en 2011 de un viejo blog ya extinto (heterodoxia.info) de los muchos que surgieron tras la crisis del 2008. Y habla justamente de la temática de este hilo y de lo que el OP denomina "virus verde".
> 
> ...



Acojonante el texto. Muy bien explicado, debería estudiarse en las escuelas.

El problema es que por las buenas no lo van a reconocer nunca, Ya se vió ayer cuando el BSI bajó con los millones que hiciera falta el precio del Oro.... Tienen dólares, impresora, papel infinito, y mucho poder en todas las instancias.

Estaría bien saber que diría Sun Tzu en esta situación.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El problema es que por las buenas no lo van a reconocer nunca, Ya se vió ayer cuando el BSI bajó con los millones que hiciera falta el precio del Oro.... Tienen dólares, impresora, papel infinito, y mucho poder en todas las instancias.
> 
> Estaría bien saber que diría Sun Tzu en esta situación.



Si han atacado es porque tenían la victoria clara. Y lo han hecho como lo hace un buen estratega, sin armas y manipulando la percepción del enemigo sobre el mapa de la realidad para obligarle a actuar conforme a ella.

Han roto el sistema de castigos y recompensas que mantenían la disciplina de la jerarquía en el enemigo. Los mandos no reciben órdenes claras sobre cómo actuar y el pueblo desconfía de sus dirigentes. El general enemigo, el guionista verde ha quedado en un terreno peligroso de dónde es difícil salir y los mandos intermedios en un terreno en dispersión que pueden controlar.

El ejército enemigo está intacto pero resulta inútil.

Sin Sun Tzu, viendo el mapa tampoco es raro que ganen, lo difícil es hacerlo causando el menor daño posible:







Están surgiendo muchos casos de coronavirus en países grises y posiblemente se declaren en guerra contra la pandemia si es necesario (si tienes tropas del guionista verde en tu territorio o peligro de marionetas moradas es más probable que tengan que hacer el teatro del estado de excepción)

Cuando se haya llegado al objetivo estratégico de cambiar de sistema monetario, el "virus" desaparecerá tal y como vino.

En cuanto al oro, da lo mismo tener la impresora de algo que el resto repudia y solo puedes obligar a usar a tu población. Una población que si se ha enterado de cuál es el virus contra el que se ha luchado no va a permitir que le robes creando dinero de la nada.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Feb 2020)

Que diria???

Ya te lo digo yo...

EL QUE RENUNCIA A SU LIBERTAD POR UNA FALSA SENSACION DE SEGURIDAD...NO MERECE NI LA UNA NI LA OTRA...PERO LA DE VERDAD, NO LA IMPOSTADA POR EL SEÑOR DEL VIRUS VERDE.

Que olvidamos lo importante como pueblo...y que vamos a desaparecer por merito propio


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

El virus morado no es capaz de penetrar en el reflejo de la realidad (el mapa de la realidad sobre el que se está desarrollando el combate)

A quien lanzan semejante mensaje? Quién tiene que entenderlo lo decodificara correctamente y se demoraliza viendo cómo los hilos dejan de servir para dar órdenes y que se actúa conforme a su guión. Da lo mismo su rostro...







La cadena de transmisión de órdenes se rompe. No hay órdenes del centro de mando para luchar de forma efectiva contra un intangible, el significado del virus en nuestro mapa de la realidad.

Pero el mensaje va siendo decodificado en los mandos intermedios que no saben que hacer y esperan órdenes para posicionarse en el conflicto real contra el virus verde y cambiarse de bando declarando el estado de excepción en las zonas que tienen asignadas y piden recibir ordenes:

Valencia deja en manos del Gobierno la suspensión de las Fallas por el coronavirus

No sólo ocurre en España, diferentes zonas del declaran alertas locales por el coronavirus sin que tengan casos registrados oficialmente, incluso dentro de EEUU. Más en este artículo del vocero chino:
List of countries reporting virus infections growing - Chinadaily.com.cn
Por ejemplo citan a la alcaldesa de San Francisco que ha declarando que "el panorama mundial está cambiando muy rápidamente y que hay que prepararse.
En otros artículos advierte que la ventana de oportunidad para posicionarse en el conflicto contra el virus se cerrará en breve...

Los mandos intermedios, como comentaba antes, están en un terreno en dispersión, apegados al terreno por lo que es fácil disperarles, llegado el caso saltándose la cadena de mando de la que no está recibiendo órdenes claras sobre cómo afrontar unas medidas económicas REALES que han tomado los países que luchan contra la epidemia verde y morada. Los efectos de estas medidas amenazan con dejar ingobernable el terreno que controlan y al que están apegados. Quieren dispersarse...


----------



## naphta (27 Feb 2020)

Entonces, allí donde se declare el estado de excepción, son las zonas susceptibles de cambiarse de bando? es decir, de abandonar la moneda fiat para pasarse al patrón oro? 

En lugares de China controlan los movimientos de la gente mediante una app del movil, como explican en este video:



Que el virus fuera la excusa para tenernos aún más controlados de lo que estamos vía móvil, con la guerra por el 5g de trasfondo es muy creíble. No me extrañaría nada que también en breve se demonice una vez más el dinero en efectivo, alegando que es factor de trasmisión para poder quitarlo de la circulación y que aplaudamos por ello. Habrá que ir viendo las medidas concretas que van adoptando, pero todo cobra sentido desde la perspectiva que se ha planteado en este hilo por muy delirante que sea.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

naphta dijo:


> Entonces, allí donde se declare el estado de excepción, son las zonas susceptibles de cambiarse de bando? es decir, de abandonar la moneda fiat para pasarse al patrón oro?
> 
> En lugares de China controlan los movimientos de la gente mediante una app del movil, como explican en este video:
> 
> ...



En artículos que he ido leyendo, China habla del reconocimiento que tendrá que tener el mundo ante el sufrimiento de los habitantes que ha tenido que poner en cuarentena para luchar contra el virus...

Y sobre el código de comunicación con el que se ha dirigido china al mundo y el apoyo que está recibiendo, se intenta responder usando un código similar a nivel particular, como muestra:

Trade group chair shares poem written in support of China - Chinadaily.com.cn

O es solo un poema más con símbolos vacíos de significado?


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

naphta dijo:


> ...todo cobra sentido desde la perspectiva que se ha planteado en este hilo por muy delirante que sea.



No es tan delirante porque todos sabemos qué ocurre cuando tenemos información más precisa de la realidad y dejamos que los demás actúen sin comunicársela, en base a una ilusión:

Lo que puede ser tierno (niños ilusionados esperando a reyes magos que les van a traer regalos y actuando creyendo que su mapa de la realidad ES la realidad) se transforma en algo trágico cuando son personas las que actúan en base a un mapa de la realidad basado en mentiras.

Tal vez haya gente que lo disfrute pero generalmente no es agradable ver a gente que actúa en base a un mapa de la realidad que sabes que es erróneo al poseer tu uno más preciso ya que ves que actúa sin sentido, como movida por hilos que no ve, como una "marioneta". Desde quien engaña a su pareja que "controla" la marioneta que actúa en un mapa falso al ejecutivo o empresario que sabe que alguien que aun no lo sabe, tiene que ser despedido.

Este es un motivo por el que cuanto más alto en la jerarquía de cualquier organización, más posibilidades de que haya psicópatas pues son inmunes a la falta de empatía necesaria para no compartir con los demás un mapa más preciso de la realidad y además, no tener remordimiento para usar ese poder sobre quiénes tienen un mapa de la realidad menos preciso para sus intereses.

Sobre la codificación de los símbolos para enviar mensajes que sólo sean descifrados por quien conozca el código, también hay ejemplos de lo mismo en la vida cotidiana. Cuando hay un tercero presente y no quieres que entienda el sentido de la conversación, se codifica el significado de uno (o más) símbolos para poder enviar mensajes sin ser descifrados por terceros. Si hay algo sobre lo que no se puede hablar porque resulte peligroso hacerlo, se busca un símbolo para poder hacerlo (un traficante de drogas envía órdenes con un código que le permite decirlas en voz alta sin que se enteren terceros aunque estén presentes, o la pareja que tiene su "código de retirada" cuando alguien quiere parar de hacer algo).

De la misma forma, China lanza un mensaje con un nuevo símbolo, el virus, que es descifrado más fácilmente cuanto más preciso es tu mapa de la realidad. La guerra monetaria dólar va. Oro que hay detrás no se le escapa a nadie que comprenda que el oro es el dinero REAL y que todo lo demás es CRÉDITO. El crédito es una representación de la realidad, un token, que sólo tiene valor si lo representado es coherente con lo que representa ya que si no no vale nada y, además, induce a cometer errores (es un mal mapa de la realidad).

Falsificar moneda, la vara de medir, del resto de bienes y servicios, siempre ha estado castigado con las penas más altas, normalmente con la muerte por el engaño al resto de usuarios de dicho dinero. Ahora, con este sistema monetario basado en la falsificación legal de la moneda, lo que se castigan son las iniciativas que buscan que pare la falsificación del dinero como base del sistema monetario:







La "amenaza" China es el oro y el ruido creado a propósito que tiene secuestrado al mundo impidiendo que se hable siquiera del tema. El mensaje sobre el oro se descodificara por todo el mundo por lo obvio que resulta de entender cuál es el problema real que hay que solucionar. Cuando vaya dejando de sonar la música y las consecuencias económicas REALES de que se haya parado la fábrica del mundo sean patentes, van a obligar a la gente a buscar un mapa mental que se ajuste mejor a lo que está ocurriendo y, aunque sea por poder seguir con su vida en paz, va a pedir que se vaya de una PUTA vez el "virus verde" que infecta el sistema monetario.

Como hemos comentado, la gente no reacciona bien cuando el mapa de la realidad no coincide con la misma y si alguien lo sabía y no se lo ha dicho, se convierte en el blanco de sus iras puesto que ha sido utilizado como "marioneta" por quien tenía un mapa de la realidad más preciso y no se lo ha comunicado...


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

El mundo entero parece decir cosas raras, o a actuar poco a poco con las reglas que impone el nuevo guión:

AZNAR Y GONZÁLEZ DICEN QUE EL RÉGIMEN DEL 78 HA CAÍDO

https://www.eleconomista.es/economi...netaria-Vuestra-opinion-es-indispensable.html

En lo que coinciden todos los espectadores, sea cual sea la película que estén viendo, es que es un virus muy raro...


----------



## JulaiRastrez (27 Feb 2020)

Aquí se enlaza a los artículos de heterodoxia.info:

Artículos de heterodoxia.info


----------



## socrates99 (27 Feb 2020)

Circunscribiendonos al ambito nacional español,donde por una parte tenemos al virus morado(soros)con sus partido al frente y sus medios de comunicación a sueldo y al virus verde que podrían ser otros más confusos(por sus acciones,pero que yo atribuyo a PP y Psoe hasta esta pasada legíslatura al menos),y viendo el panorama erratico de ciertos mandatarios a nivel tanto nacional como internacional.
¿No crees que en estos momentos España esta entre dos aguas,paradójicamente la mísma estrategía que utilizo el ahora(casualidad??,no)desterrado Franco en la segunda guerra mundial.
Porque no deja de ser curioso ver al Psoe en Barajas con el follón de Venezuela,con Podemos en su mundo de yupi del heteropatriarcado y gilipolleces varias que son de coña por lo absurdas que parecen,y por otra parte al Rey con el presidente americano de reunión.
Pero lo curioso que me resulta es ver al Gobierno negando la pandemia y quitandole hierro al asunto,que no deja de ser un apoyo a los Usa,y mientras tanto Marruecos y Argelia tocando los cojones en aguas territoriales(por encargo de Usa,esta claro).
Y por otra parte,Soros enemigo de Rusia y China y paradójicamente de Trump,y resulta que Rusia fue el maximo valuarte de Trump para que saliera presidente..¿no es una contradicción?
Luego esta bien leer este artículo,que deja bastante descolocado al personal por la contradicción de lo expuesto aquí:
Los controvertidos negocios de Donald Trump y su familia con China
Es como si estuvieramos viendo el juego de las cucañas,y estan aquí todo díos dando palos de ciego como patos mareados.
Por otra parte el patrón oro es el valor refugio empleado por lo que se ve por China para una nueva moneda¿mundial?,y porque no es el Yuan esa nueva moneda mundial basada en el Oro,o es que lo que pretende China que con Huawei y el 5G a pillado a paso cambiado a Occidente(les ha pasado por la izquierda pitando),crear una criptomoneda mundial basada en estas reservas de oro(y en las que quieran unirse a ellos),y Occidente con Usa,Gb a la cabeza(Europa la dejo fuera visto lodel Brexit)querían otra criptomoneda sin respaldo de Oro,sino con respaldo de los petrodolares y la Libra...y encima por detrás de China con su 5G.
Otro artículo que puede dejar claro muchas cosas del 5g y su importancia en la OIT:
Especial: ¿Que pasará cuando la Blockchain y el 5G se fusionen?
Y esta de las palabras de Putín:
Este es el país que dominará al mundo, según Vladimir Putin
Esta claro que China ha tomado la cabeza en esto,y Estados Unidos no esta por la labor de dejarse dominar por ellos.


----------



## socrates99 (27 Feb 2020)

Por otra parte esta claro,ningún imperio cae derrotado sin una buena guerra,y en estos momentos Usa sin oro y sin dolar sigue siendo el chico malote del mundo,y no se van a dejar comer por nadie al menos en los próximos 20 años.
Joder si esta interesante el virus este.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Por otra parte esta claro,ningún imperio cae derrotado sin una buena guerra,y en estos momentos Usa sin oro y sin dolar sigue siendo el chico malote del mundo,y no se van a dejar comer por nadie al menos en los próximos 20 años.
> Joder si esta interesante el virus este.



Es una buena guerra porque se produce entre lo que ocurre y lo que la gente cree que ocurre para que finalmente se adecuen ambas en la medida de lo posible. El mapa de la realidad de todos va a tener que incluir el conflicto monetario que existe en el mundo entre el sistema monetario actual y otro basado en el oro: hay que hacer pinchar la ilusión de que un medio de pago referenciado a si mismo es dinero REAL (unidad cuenta, medio de pago y reserva de valor).

Un bando de la guerra lucha por mantener la ilusión monetaria actual con vida, el otro por pincharla...

Con qué armas luchas esa guerra? Es una guerra por la percepción que no se gana con tanques ni bombas. Se gana cambiando el guión en el momento oportuno, China habla con un símbolo nuevo (el virus) que lanza un mensaje que es descodificado de arriba a abajo de la jerarquía del enemigo en función de lo preciso que sea su mapa de la realidad.

Abajo, lo que se nota es que el virus es cada vez más raro porque notan que es diferente a otras veces, están cada vez más nerviosos pues perciben un nerviosismo cada vez mayor respecto al virus. Algo le están ocultando sus gobernantes....

Sus gobernantes que además de haber captado el mensaje del virus verde saben los problemas económicos que va a ocasionar no unirse a un nuevo patrón basado en oro. Su mapa de la realidad es más preciso y comprenden el problema que se les viene encima, además, son los responsables de gestionar la situación. Tampoco reciben órdenes precisas sobre cómo actuar por parte de sus superiores en la jerarquía de poder que impone el sistema monetario. Están en un terreno difícil pero pueden salir de él siguiendo las reglas de actuación que impone el guión chino.

En el punto más alto de la jerarquía sólo pueden ver que se ha abierto una ventana de comunicación con el enemigo y que hay un nuevo código de comunicación que lanza un mensaje que va a ser descodificado por todo el mundo sin que pueda hacer mucho por evitarlo.

Su mapa del mundo, más preciso que el del resto, le indica que si la gente repudia el medio de pago sobre el que tienen monopolio de emisión, gran parte de su poder desaparece. La emisión de dinero sin respaldo permite el sistema de incentivos y castigos que requiere para funcionar la cadena de mando y rota la cadena reina la desconfianza . No puede confiar en que su mapa de la realidad le suponga una ventaja frente al resto de actores si todos comparten un marco simbólico de comunicación.
La cúspide de la jerarquía está en un terreno mortal del que debería retirarse mientras pueda.


----------



## socrates99 (27 Feb 2020)

Si,pero a mi me falta un pie a la mesa,dos bandos donde finalmente queda uno.
¿Quien se llevará el botín de la confrontación?
¿Quien se lo llevo en la segunda guerra mundial?
Por cierto,lleva dos/tres años practicamente invisible,no es casual.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Feb 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Si,pero a mi me falta un pie a la mesa,dos bandos donde finalmente queda uno.
> ¿Quien se llevará el botín de la confrontación?
> ¿Quien se lo llevo en la segunda guerra mundial?
> Por cierto,lleva dos/tres años practicamente invisible,no es casual.



En la segunda guerra mundial el botín se lo llevó EEUU que consiguió tener las mayores reservas de oro al comerciar con las naciones en conflicto y custodiarles su oro para que estuviera "seguro".

En Bretton Woods se acordó que al ser EEUU el mayor poseedor y custodio, se utilizaría su medio de pago redimible en oro (el dólar) como medio de pago internacional para facilitar las transacciones. Se acepto ya que el dólar era "tan bueno como el oro".

Las sospechas de que no era tan bueno como el oro hizo que se fuese cambiando dólares por oro hasta que Nixon acabo con el cambio fijo con el oro y cambiando las reglas de juego. Entre esas reglas está la necesidad estrategica de confundir el mapa mental de la población para que crea que el medio pago que utiliza ES dinero y no crédito sin valor intrínseco.

Este medio de pago tiene valor en último término por su convertibilidad en oro. El valor de las divisas pasó de un cambio fijo con el oro a un cambio variable respecto a este. Una vez el cambio en el mapa de la realidad distinga de nuevo dinero de medio de pago, todo el mundo va a repudiar el medio de pago. Repudiara al "virus verde" que infecta la economía...

El emisor del dinero solo puede tratar de contener daños intentando que fluya de nuevo su medio de pago regalandolo:
Estímulo "excepcional" ante el coronavirus: Hong Kong da 1.180 euros a cada ciudadano
Tendrá que regalar cada vez más cantidades si la gente lo repudia y fuera de tus fronteras sólo aceptan oro como colateral.

PD. Si por botín te basta la trasferencia de poder y riqueza que supone el cambio de sistema, es una gran recompensa la que hay en juego.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

Ya que hay un nuevo guión que da un nuevo significado al "virus" a combatir, veamos que dice el guionista sobre cómo hay que actuar en el nuevo escenario:

Global war against novel coronavirus call for all countries to close ranks: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

China hace un llamamiento a los países a cerrar filas en la lucha global contra el virus y a que revelen la imagen real de la situación, es decir que revelen de una vez contra qué se está luchando realmente ya que el tiempo para ello se está cerrando.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

La misma película adquiere diferentes significados en función del mapa de la realidad que tengas. A todos nos ha pasado que nos tienen que explicar de qué va la pelicula porque hay algún detalle que se nos ha escapado. Hasta ese momento, estabas viendo una película completamente diferente y, de pronto, todo cobra un nuevo sentido.

Qué película ve cada uno? Qué miedos provoca, por ejemplo, una película de zombies en el espectador?
Para quien tiene un mapa mental de la realidad donde el conflicto principal se produce en cómo se percibe la realidad y "cree" tener control sobre sus "marionetas", una película de zombies debe de ser lo más parecido a lo que está sucediendo a su alrededor.

Un "zombie" es para ellos un símbolo de una mente inmune a su capacidad para manipularla, sólo "muere" y deja de ser un peligro destruyendo su cerebro, mientras tanto es capaz de contagia su "enfermedad" haciendo inmunes a su control a la gente de su alrededor. Como en la "invasión de los ultracuerpos" no sabe en quién puede confiar y quién está ya "infectado" y es inmune a su poder.

También sabe que China lanza mensajes con un nuevo guión que escapa a su control y que le impide saber qué ocurre exactamente, haciendo difícil distinguir realidad y ficción.

A que se refieren en esta nueva película cuyo guión escapa a su control, cuando los diferentes países dan a conocer el número de infectados en un país? Es parte del decorado para pasarse al guión chino o se están refiriendo a miembros de la cadena de mando que se han pasado al enemigo y escapan al "control mental" que impone al resto con su guión verde?

En quién confiar en estos momentos? Cualquiera de la cadena de mando puede estar "infectado" y ser inmune a su poder. Todavía peor, puede atacarle en cualquier momento pues es un agente enemigo. Cuando dicen que están rastreando a las personas que estuvieron en contacto con alguien "dignosticado como positivo" a que se refieren? Están buscando a mis agentes para eliminarles o es parte de la ficción destinada a quien decodifica el "virus" de otra forma?

En resumidas cuentas, su mapa de la realidad que le permitía tener la ficción de control sobre la realidad se tambalea pues cada vez difiere más con lo que ocurre a su alrededor. Resulta case imposible distinguir realidad de ficción.

Lo mejor sería retirarse lo antes posible de forma discreta mientras sea posible. Esa película (de terror), es la que deben de estar viendo en lo alto de la jerarquía del guión verde/morado. Algunos ya la han visto y actúan en consecuencia y otros la verán en breve. Como en las películas, los espectadores van entendiendo la trama a diferentes ritmos y empiezan a fijarse en una película que cobra un nuevo sentido. La película la ven todos los espectadores pero cada uno la va comprendiendo a su ritmo (y a otros se les explica de qué va cuando haya acabado).

La película acaba con un nuevo sistema monetario y, siendo el dinero el eje vertebrador de la sociedad, con un nuevo sistema político capaz de actuar con las reglas de juego que impone la nueva realidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

Headlines in New York Times are misleading - Chinadaily.com.cn

Como se ve en el artículo, la batalla sobre el significado que se da al símbolo "virus" es fundamental en esta guerra por la percepción de la realidad.

China no va a parar hasta que el guionista verde acepte el significado chino del virus y reconozca por tanto su derrota.

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real parece que empiezan a escasear los lingotes de oro de tamaño grande:
*Tema mítico* : - Se agotan los lingotes y monedas de oro, plata, platino y paladio en el mundo


----------



## angel220 (28 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Headlines in New York Times are misleading - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Como se ve en el artículo, la batalla sobre el significado que se da al símbolo "virus" es fundamental en esta guerra por la percepción de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Al paso que van o les dan mas estímulos para que se enteren del significado , o el oro del virus morado vale lo mismo que el s&p de los virus verdes y estamos en la mismas que al empezar.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Al paso que van o les dan mas estímulos para que se enteren del significado , o el oro del virus morado vale lo mismo que el s&p de los virus verdes y estamos en la mismas que al empezar.



Hay dos formas de que la gente revise su visión del mundo:
1. Que cambie su forma de percibirlo (que entienda el significado del "virus" que devora la economía) y el mapa mental de la respuesta cambia ya que encaja mejor con la realidad y se lo sepa transmitir a la gente de su alrededor, "contagiandoles" con su nuevo mapa de la realidad.

2. Qué la realidad cambié para verse obligado a buscar un mapa de la realidad que explique mejor lo que ocurre. Y lleguen poco a poco al punto 1.

Ambos contagios son virales, como lo será que la gente entienda de qué iba la película realmente, con ver un sólo cartel:







Entenderán quien les mentía sobre qué tipo de virus era camuflando como un problema de salud, lo que es un problema monetario que infecta al mundo (virus verde). Y un virus morado (mentiras necesarias para mantener con vida al virus verde).


----------



## tristezadeclon (28 Feb 2020)

escrito en 2017, dale vueltas spielzeug


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Feb 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 242568
> 
> 
> escrito en 2017, dale vueltas spielzeug



Sale así en el cómic?
En cualquier caso, ten en cuenta que hay otra gente con un mapa más preciso de lo que ocurre realmente que pueden estar lanzando mensajes "encriptados" para quien sepa leer el código.

Ver que hay una guerra entre el oro y el dólar tiene que ser algo obvio para mucha gente desde hace mucho tiempo porque ya lo era desde que diferentes países, en los años 60, prefirieron que les diesen oro en vez de usar papeles verdes en vez de oro. Esa guerra de entonces entre el oro y el dólar acabó con el Nixon Schock. Pero, realmente acabó la guerra ahí?

Al leerlo ahora, parece que todo está ocurriendo en presente pero no es así, la estrategia de China respecto al oro lleva en marcha desde, al menos, los años 90. Son temas militares al máximo secreto.

Se pueden enviar señales que sean solamente entendidas por quien tenga un mapa de la realidad similar capaz de descodificarlo. Desde cuándo, quién envía las señales y a quien no lo sé desde mi perspectiva y mapa de la realidad que es mucho menos preciso que el de quien esté enviándolos.

De todas formas al ser hechos que no podemos comprobar desde nuestro punto de vista, son decorado en el mapa mental de la realidad que no hay que confundir con esta.

El tema del coronavirus puede ser conocido desde hace tiempo en ciertos niveles donde su mapa de la realidad sea más preciso que el nuestro. Lo que parece que ocurre es que China ha lanzado un ultimátum para posicionarse en esta guerra del dólar contra el oro y avisa de que la ventana para hacerlo se está cerrando...

PD, Como en una película, puedes ir viendo pistas sobre lo que está ocurriendo desde el comienzo de la misma y no caer hasta mediados de la trama o hasta que está a punto de acabar. También puedes salir sin haber entendido la película


----------



## socrates99 (29 Feb 2020)

Ahora supongamos,ya que esto va de percepción de realidad,que USA tiene una materia prima en su país,natural y solo lo tiene en un lugar de su territorio,exclusivo(es un ejemplo),que con echarle una gota(o 100cc)en 100 litros de agua,lo convierte en carburante para todos los vehículos del planeta o motores,que además es ecológico y no hace falta cambiar a electrico por lo cancerigeno y antiecologicas que son las baterías,y además va a respaldar su moneda en ese milagroso producto...China que haría ¿meterse los lingotes de oro por el culo?
Es un ejemplo zafio que se puede cambiar por portaviones,misiles y seguridad que te da,o por otra cosa.
Porque aquí esta claro que la realidad es bastante más relativa de lo que creemos.
Por eso digo que aquí hay un factor en todo este asunto que no cuadra,y para mi es que esta guerra no es entre países,es entre otros jugadores.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Porque aquí esta claro que la realidad es bastante más relativa de lo que creemos.
> Por eso digo que aquí hay un factor en todo este asunto que no cuadra,y para mi es que esta guerra no es entre países,es entre otros jugadores.



Es entre países y también entre otros jugadores.

Algunas de las viñetas que he ido poniendo se repiten según el tema del artículo. Por ejemplo, en este artículo de hoy:
Ambassador urges global unity in fight against virus - Chinadaily.com.cn

Mongolia da su máximo apoyo a China en su lucha contra el virus, junto con esta viñeta:






Entiendo que se refieren a nivel país. Ten en cuenta que hay varios niveles, que el dólar sea la moneda oficial de EEUU no quiere decir que el dólar sea de los estadounidenses, el dólar es de su emisor fundamentalmente. Su emisor "utiliza" a EEUU a imponer su divisa al resto del mundo.

Dentro de EEUU también se lucha contra el dólar desde hace años. Son varios los Estados que han hecho iniciativas para incluir el oro y la plata como dinero legal. Como ejemplo Wyoming:
New Wyoming Legal Tender Law Recognizes Gold and Silver as Money | SchiffGold.com

Es probable que la guerra incluya luchar contra personas en la sombra que sean agentes del emisor. Como se puede ver en el artículo de hoy, aparte de la lucha contra el virus, hay una lucha contra un "virus político" creado por el hombre que dicen que es tan peligroso o más que la lucha contra el virus en sí mismo:
Ambassador urges global unity in fight against virus - Chinadaily.com.cn

En esa guerra, podemos intuir que se lucha por poder poner a gente con un mapa del mundo que incluye la verdadera guerra que se libra en puestos clave:
Fallece de forma repentina uno de los directores ejecutivos de la OMS, Peter Salama

Curiosa muerte poco antes de la pandemia... China además, siempre se refiere a la OMS para que el resto de actores sigan su consejo y tomen medidas serias contra el virus. Cada bando coloca a sus actores el tablero para poder comunicarse entre ellos y dar órdenes a otros actores sobre cómo actuar.

Estando la comunicación "encriptada", es descodificado a diferentes niveles en función de lo preciso del mapa mental de la realidad de cada uno. El significado del virus varía, para unos es un problema de salud que les puede matar, para otros una guerra contra el dólar y la jerarquía paralela que lo soporta.

Siendo el virus un mismo símbolo para todos, al descodificarlo cambian más significados. A que se refieren con infectados y muertos por el virus y que todos los días actualiza la prensa China como si fuera un parte de guerra? Sospechoso = infectado
Muerto = capturado (o muerto)

Un test que repiten las veces que haga falta a los sospechosos de estar infectados y den "positivo"... También se buscan sospechosos en algunos aeropuertos poco sospechosos de tener el virus morado:
Hungary Airports Extend Coronavirus Screenings to Passengers Arriving from Italy


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

Coordinated protection by neighbors: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Japón y Corea del Sur luchando juntas contra el virus. Para ello reducen las entradas y salidas por sus fronteras al mínimo y empiezan a mitigar los efectos económicos del parón de la cadena de distribución.

Como comento, el "virus" opera con un significado diferente en función del mapa de la realidad que se tenga, manteniendo coherencia de cada guión.
Son medidas para luchar contra el "mal" sea este entendido como sea entendido (problema de salud, monetario o político. Realmente los tres problemas están unidos entre sí). Todos queremos que se vaya el coronavirus de una vez, lo entendamos como lo entendamos, porque es un peligro en cualquiera de sus significados.


----------



## paketazo (29 Feb 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Coordinated protection by neighbors: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> Son medidas para luchar contra el "mal" sea este entendido como sea entendido (problema de salud, monetario o político. Realmente los tres problemas están unidos entre sí). *Todos queremos que se vaya el coronavirus de una vez, lo entendamos como lo entendamos, porque es un peligro en cualquiera de sus significados.*



Yo no estaría tan seguro, una cosa es lo que se quiere y otra es lo que puede o debe ser.

Si el sistema económico y social actual ha llegado a su límite como llegó el sistema esclavista y monetario en roma, o como terminó la américa algodonera con este nuevo paradigma de esclavitud 2.0 derivado de una revolución industrial que se debió llamar revolución esclavista consentida vendida de la vieja Europa.

¿quién ganó en esos casos?

¿quién perdió?

¿quién gana ahora con todo esto?

En una semana los índices han hecho ricos a los que anticiparon la bajada, solo con que cualquiera de nosotros hubiera sabido lo que se venía convertiríamos 10.000$ en millones...imagina el que tenía miles de millones en que los ha podido convertir.

Por ejemplo pensemos en el oráculo de Omaha y sus estrategias de inversión, dónde cuando invierte en una empresa coloca a un representante en la mesa de socios mayoritarios para tener información de primer nivel.

Pues imagina ahora que tu puedas manejar los mercados con un virus, una guerra, o cualquier artimaña, y este te de la capacidad de comprar empresas o porcentajes de ellas que te den poder de decisión.

¿Acaso pensamos que el poder está en gobernar y hacer leyes?

El poder está en ser google, en ser Amazon, en se Pfizer, en ser Ford, en ser quien no sabe como piensas, si no quién te dice como has de pensar.

El poder es verte en tu salón con tu familia a través de tu móvil, de tu smart TV, saber lo que comes dónde compras, que coche tienes, y decidir cuando te estropearán la lavadora, o la impresora, o hasta cuando han de ir a hacerte un análisis de próstata...incluso decidir cuando extenderán una pandemia en plan "¡vamos a probar!"

Yo no tengo claro que todos quieran que el coronavirus desaparezca, como no tengo claro que todos quieran que los misiles nucleares desaparezcan.

Poder controlar cinco mil millones de almas con pocas decisiones es la clave.

Recuerda los atentados del 11S...¿cómo es ahora un control de fronteras?...pueden retenerte en un aeropuerto, pueden encerrarte preventivamente, pueden exigirte todo lo que quieran saber de tu vida...y ¿cómo pueden saber tanto de ti?...sencillo ... es solo estrategia.

Para que matar a tu enemigo si le puedes poner a trabajar para ti sin pagarle nada.

Los deseos de pocos dirigen a muchos, siempre ha sido así, solo que las formas de ejercer ese control han cambiado.

Buen sábado


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro, una cosa es lo que se quiere y otra es lo que puede o debe ser.
> 
> Si el sistema económico y social actual ha llegado a su límite como llegó el sistema esclavista y monetario en roma, o como terminó la américa algodonera con este nuevo paradigma de esclavitud 2.0 derivado de una revolución industrial que se debió llamar revolución esclavista consentida vendida de la vieja Europa.
> 
> ...



El sistema monetario actual, junto con el poder en la sombra que lo sostiene a base de manipular el mapa mental de la realidad de la población, ES un sistema de esclavos que no ven que sus cadenas son de color verde (el dólar) y morado (mapa de la realidad manipulado para no ver la cadena verde)

Las cadenas son invisibles pero limitan la capacidad de acción de la gente como si fuesen reales. 

Ganamos los que estamos en la prisión


----------



## Plinio Sexto (29 Feb 2020)

O sea, que lo que quieren son nuestras almas, todas nuestras almas, al menos un número crítico de nuestras almas y así controlar la realidad. Lo que ocurre es que eso siempre ha sido así. No le veo ni la novedad ni el misterio.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

Plinio Sexto dijo:


> O sea, que lo que quieren son nuestras almas, todas nuestras almas, al menos un número crítico de nuestras almas y así controlar la realidad. Lo que ocurre es que eso siempre ha sido así. No le veo ni la novedad ni el misterio.



Si por querer nuestra alma te refieres a querer controlar nuestro mapa de la realidad, si. Cuando hay un punto crítico de "almas", la gente acepta la visión del grupo que le rodea aunque sea absurda y contraria a lo que percibe:

Experimento de Asch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y delega en quien cree que tiene un mapa de la realidad mejor que el suyo ("expertos") incluso sabiendo que lo que hace daña a un tercero:

Experimento de Milgram - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Puedes verlo como una lucha por el control (o liberación) de las almas de los vivos


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Feb 2020)

Vatican confirms Pope Francis and two aides test positive for Coronavirus - MCM

El Papa Francisco y miembros cercanos han dado positivo a "coronavirus" y son puestos en cuarentena.

Drive-thru coronavirus pods set up in South Korea

En Corea del Sur parece que hay un fuerte foco de infección en una secta cristiana muy opaca según los medios y formada por unas 300.000 personas

Les ponen en cuarentena y buscan posibles contagios en gente de su entorno. No parece que hayan buscado a toda la gente corriente con la que haya podido tener contacto el papá teniendo en cuenta el "largo tiempo de incubación" del virus. Tampoco tiene mucho sentido que busquen específicamente en una secta que siendo 300.000 ya tenían que haber infectado a todo el país.

Parece que están haciendo test solamente en ciertos grupos o personajes clave dentro de las zonas que han declarado infección y cerrado sus fronteras para que no puedan huir.

PD. El Dalai Lama se ha retirado de la vida pública desde el día hace 2 semanas:
February 12 coronavirus news - CNN


----------



## naphta (1 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vatican confirms Pope Francis and two aides test positive for Coronavirus - MCM
> 
> El Papa Francisco y miembros cercanos han dado positivo a "coronavirus" y son puestos en cuarentena.
> 
> ...



El Vaticano por ahora no ha confirmado nada de que el papa Francisco haya dado positivo al coronavirus. Ya veremos más adelante, si es necesario que salga a escena. Para el que quiera saber acerca del pacto entre iglesia y gobierno comunista chino recomiendo leer este artículo:
El Papa Francisco en cuarentena, el Vaticano destruye la iglesia en China, luchando por la Eucaristía y las iglesias abiertas. | Infovaticana Blogs

Al día de hoy y mientras no haya cifras de varios digitos de muertos por coronavirus en Europa, creo que es todo un teatro, que no sabemos nada cierto, que lo de China e Irán no tiene porqué ser lo mismo que se está supuestamente extiendo en otras partes del mundo, el "virus", y que mientras tanto otra pieza, o ejército, o agentes desestabilizadores se añade al tablero de guerra: los welcomerefugees entrando en nueva oleada.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Mar 2020)

What Is The Deep State?
La guerra de los tanques de pensar... Think tanks. De eso va la guerra y así la cuenta China desde el vocero del gobierno:

Nation battles a virus within and without - Chinadaily.com.cn

Un virus hecho por las manos del hombre extiende sus tentáculos en muchas partes del mundo...








Más sobre el pulpo y sus tentáculos (es como se le ha simbolizado desde hace mas de 100años) en este interesante documental de historia sobre cómo consiguieron hacerse con el poder en EEUU.
Documental "The Money Masters" en español subtitulado - MarianoCabrera.com

Y el artículo acaba: " esperemos que aquellos con gafas de color no sean cómplices del virus al que combatimos"

Hay guerra contra el deep state parece...


----------



## McNulty (1 Mar 2020)

La guerra es una partida del fornite, puestos a estirar la idea de guerra.....


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> La guerra es una partida del fornite, puestos a estirar la idea de guerra.....



No deja de ser un juego de estrategia:

_Como regla general, es mejor conservar a un ejército enemigo intacto que destruirlo. Capturar a sus soldados para conquistarlos y dominar a sus jefes.

Cambia sus colores (de los soldados enemigos capturados) y utilízalos mezclados con los tuyos. Los soldados prisioneros deben ser bien tratados para en el futuro luchen para ti. (Sun Tzu)_

Los actores siguen en el tablero pero el enemigo no sabe el color color del resto de su ejército ni puede confiar en nadie y menos en sus subordinados por lo que la cadena de mando se rompe: algunos que dan "positivo" a coronavirus luego les sueltan (y algunos de ellos vuelven a dar "positivo")

Los soldados enemigos que antes se movían libremente por el mundo ya no pueden hacerlo, se han quedado sin órdenes y no pueden confiar en sus contactos. Se siente perseguido y acorralado:







En cualquier momento le detienen por dar positivo en coronavirus y en ese caso su mejor salida es cambiar de color y seguir el guión dorado.

Coronabicho: - Ya tenemos las primeras poblaciones en cuarentena en Francia


----------



## McNulty (1 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No deja de ser un juego de estrategia:
> 
> _Como regla general, es mejor conservar a un ejército enemigo intacto que destruirlo. Capturar a sus soldados para conquistarlos y dominar a sus jefes.
> 
> ...



Lo del coronavirus ha sido un error chino, se les ha escapado de sus laboratorios. No te montes guerras biológicas donde no las hay.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo del coronavirus ha sido un error chino, se les ha escapado de sus laboratorios. No te montes guerras biológicas donde no las hay.



No te has enterado de que va esto... Va de cómo perciben el conflicto los diferentes actores involucrados y por tanto como su visión sobre el conflicto les impone el guión con el que tienen que actuar en el tablero.

Si crees que esto es una guerra biológica estás viendo otra película que tiene muy poco sentido.


----------



## Gusman (2 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo del coronavirus ha sido un error chino, se les ha escapado de sus laboratorios. No te montes guerras biológicas donde no las hay.



En que te basas para afirmar algo así? No obstante, en este hilo se deja de lado el virus "biológico". Si existe realmente o no ahí no entro. Pero que hay un reset financiero detrás y unas medidas de control de la población mientras se produce es obvio.

Un saludo y feliz mañana de lunes. (a saber que nos depara esta semana)


----------



## McNulty (2 Mar 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> En que te basas para afirmar algo así? No obstante, en este hilo se deja de lado el virus "biológico". Si existe realmente o no ahí no entro. Pero que hay un reset financiero detrás y unas medidas de control de la población mientras se produce es obvio.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz mañana de lunes. (a saber que nos depara esta semana)



Bueno es una hipótesis que manejo desde que empezó todo, hay bastantes noticias en Google. En Wuhan están los principales laboratorios de Biohazard chino. Laboratorios además muy escasos en todo el mundo, solo hay unos 20 en total que Sean de nivel 4 (seguridad biológica). Demasiada casualidad.

Lo de que es un reset financiero y medidas de control lo verás obvio tú, yo para nada creo que sea así.
Saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> En que te basas para afirmar algo así? No obstante, en este hilo se deja de lado el virus "biológico". Si existe realmente o no ahí no entro. Pero que hay un reset financiero detrás y unas medidas de control de la población mientras se produce es obvio.
> 
> Un saludo y feliz mañana de lunes. (a saber que nos depara esta semana)



El trasfondo de lucha por cambiar de sistema monetario es innegable para quien quiera verlo con las señales que dan en la prensa China:







Entendiendo a qué se refiere China con el virus tiene más sentido lo que ocurre pero vamos que puedes seguir la película como si se tratase de un virus biológico, cada vez más raro y el guión te "encajará" con los hechos puesto que el "virus" lo puedes decodificar en diferentes mapas de la realidad con un significado diferente.

El trasfondo monetario es obvio, y en mi opinión, la lucha contra el "poder invisible en las sombra" que infecta la política y los medios de comunicación que sustentan un sistema monetario fraudulento, también. Ese nivel de conflicto, tiene su mapa de la realidad más preciso sobre contra quién es realmente la lucha en este nivel:






La lucha es a nivel mental, por la percepción del conflicto de los diferentes actores involucrados que en función de su mapa mental descifran el mensaje con mayor o menor precisión (comecocos). Los colores de los virus contra los que se lucha se dirigen a ese enemigo invisible que controla los hilos desde la sombra.

Desde nuestra posición y acceso a información más precisa del conflicto, lo que si que podemos es analizar que es lo que puede estar percibiendo ese enemigo invisible para intentar adivinar como se tendrá comportar en el escenario.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno es una hipótesis que manejo desde que empezó todo, hay bastantes noticias en Google. En Wuhan están los principales laboratorios de Biohazard chino. Laboratorios además muy escasos en todo el mundo, solo hay unos 20 en total que Sean de nivel 4 (seguridad biológica). Demasiada casualidad.
> 
> Lo de que es un reset financiero y medidas de control lo verás obvio tú, yo para nada creo que sea así.
> Saludos



Creo recordar por anteriores conversaciones contigo que eres de los que crees que el oro no es dinero real sino una "reliquia barbara"

Siendo así, es normal que no te enteres de nada de lo que ocurre a tu alrededor ni seas capaz de interpretar correctamente las viñetas que salen en la prensa China.

Hazme una explicación del virus como una enfermedad biológica de estas viñetas y resultará absurdo o tendrás que decir que la simbología del oro que se repite en todas las viñetas que he ido poniendo es todo "casualidad"

Venga, ánimo, a ver qué explicación le das a esta viñeta:


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

Origin of novel coronavirus still hangs in the air - Global Times

Aquí un artículo del otro vocero del gobierno chino. Leerlo en clave de "virus biológico" tiene cada vez menos sentido. A destacar del artículo:
El New York Times pide que todas las comunicaciones respecto al coronavirus que están haciendo autoridades sanitarias y científicas pasen a ser controladas por el vicepresidente Pence (necesitan recuperar el control de un guión que se les va de las manos)

China responde que es un movimiento irresponsable que pone en peligro a la población y puede obligarles a facilitar información que no ha sido transmitida.

China les urge a que la divulgación de la información sea transparente (o sigues el guión dorado o vas a quedar en una situación cada vez más complicada)

Dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo enfrentando a la población contra su gobierno, guerra de IV generación. Esperemos que no lleguemos ahí porque entonces vamos a tener un hard reset en la zona controlada por el billete verde.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

Curbing 'infodemic' crucial to epidemic battle: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

China sigue advirtiendo de que como los gobiernos no sean más transparentes con la información respecto al virus, van a perder la confianza de su ciudadanía y ya no la van a volver a recuperar fácilmente.

Decisive point in battle against epidemic calls for greater unity of purpose: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn

Se cierra la ventana para una contención discreta del virus. China acusa a países con casos confirmados de virus para que sigan las medidas de la OMS.

Como digo, el virus permite enviar un mensaje en varios niveles y deja en muy mala situación a los países que no combatan el virus que les infecta. Si declara la OMS pandemia, enviara a su personal para "desinfectar" el sistema de parásitos que viven de ocultar la realidad a su población. Cuando la declare, van a quedar pocos países donde no vayan a dejar actuar a los "equipos médicos" que envíe la OMS, y en esos países la gente dejará de creer en su gobierno haya entendido lo que haya entendido que es el virus.


----------



## Gusman (2 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Curbing 'infodemic' crucial to epidemic battle: China Daily editorial - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> China sigue advirtiendo de que como los gobiernos no sean más transparentes con la información respecto al virus, van a perder la confianza de su ciudadanía y ya no la van a volver a recuperar fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Perdida de confianza en los gobiernos nacionales = Aparición de un gobierno mundial. 

Esto como consecuencia de unir esfuerzos para combatir el "virus".

Si le añadimos mas control de la población, vacunas obligatorias, crisis económica....etc, no se yo si no es mejor que el "virus" sea de carácter biológico y se nos lleve por delante a todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Perdida de confianza en los gobiernos nacionales = Aparición de un gobierno mundial.
> 
> Esto como consecuencia de unir esfuerzos para combatir el "virus".
> 
> Si le añadimos mas control de la población, vacunas obligatorias, crisis económica....etc, no se yo si no es mejor que el "virus" sea de carácter biológico y se nos lleve por delante a todos.



Gobierno mundial no, esto va de quitar al dólar y sus parásitos que buscan un gobierno mundial contra una liga de países con diferentes identidades nacionales que busca quitarles el privilegio de la emisión de moneda y el monopolio en la creación del mapa mental de la realidad que requiere un sistema basado en un fraude que sólo beneficia al emisor y guionista morado que gobierna en la sombra.

Cada sistema monetario impone sus reglas de juego. El sistema monetario actual, por sus características, no es un sistema monetario estable, todos los indicadores tienden a ser exponenciales (deuda, masa monetaria...) o tienden a 0 (tipos de interés) por lo que está destinado a colapsar. El dólar, como divisa principal, sería el ganador más probable y por tanto dominar el mundo dando todo el poder a su emisor.

Es el "monetary end game" al que se está jugando en éste momento, el enfrentamiento es inevitable o globalistas con el dólar como arma o liga de naciones con el oro como base del sistema para que nadie lo pueda trampear unilateralmente:
The end game approaches for monetary policy

En el tema monetario, el BIS tuvo que hacer una intervención de urgencia en el mercado y tiró el precio del oro con ventas al descubierto para que el mercado no lo perciba como refugio mientras todo lo demás cae. De esa manipulación descarada del mercado del oro por parte del virus va esta viñeta:







Esta viñeta cualquiera que siga un poco los hilos del oro, la descodifica fácilmente puesto que su mapa de la realidad incluye el conflicto dólar va oro y la manipulación del precio del oro al ser la competencia directa del dólar. Quién piensa que los bancos centrales guardan oro como podrían guardar sandías y melones pues no se entera de nada pues su mapa de la realidad no tiene nada que ver con lo que está ocurriendo y no es capaz de descodificarlo.

Por eso el frente de batalla es la percepción de la realidad. Lo dicho, o la gente razona y adapta su mapa a la realidad o la realidad les obligará a cambiar de mapa y desconfiar de quienes les hayan estado engañando.


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 Mar 2020)

creo q se te ha pasado el q graficamente mas podría ir en apoyo de tu teoría:







lo acompaña una leyenda q dice: despues del virus, impulsando la economía real

el término "economía real" tiene unas connotaciones muy específicas q los metaleros conocemos bien, es un término q se suele usar en oposición a otro término utilizado para definir la estafa iniciada en 1913 e implantada totalmente en 1971 y de la q el viernes pasado vivimos uno de sus máximos exponentes, brutal lo del banco central de japón y nadie ha comentado nada


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> creo q se te ha pasado el q graficamente mas podría ir en apoyo de tu teoría:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 244846
> 
> ...



El que no lo quiera ver... Y me da la sensación de que el gobierno chino informa a sus ciudadanos sobre la verdadera guerra que se está librando y va tener respaldo total de su población (o lo hará a su debido tiempo con idénticos resultados). Y en occidente el apoyo de una ciudadanía harta de mentiras y en una situación económica chunguisima en cuanto se noten los patrones en las fábricas por falta de piezas procedentes de China.

Veremos qué pasa si pasa la ventana de oportunidad que dice la OMS.

Gracias, se me había pasado


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Mar 2020)

Me he dejado también este






Dejo aquí otra más, del comienzo del brote cuando los medios de aquí contraatacaron diciendo que era de origen chino el virus y empezó la chinofobia en algunos sitios:







Por último, un link con la sección de diplomacia donde se ven las reuniones bilaterales para tratar el tema del virus.
Diplomacy - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## esNecesario (2 Mar 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No, no estamos en guerra. Porque para que haya una guerra, deben de haber 2 bandos enfrentados. Y aqui no los hay. Solo hay un bando, el de la masonada, que nos esta masacrando a los blancos, que nos dejamos masacrar como borregos en matadero.
> 
> Y no, la "guerra" no es economica. Es racial. Pero en fin, os chorrea mierda del cielo y no teneis ni puta idea ni de que ojo del culo sale




La "guerra" de "la masonada" (llamémosles así) no es racial. La "guerra" es el NOM, y el nom consiste en la consolidación (ya está creado) de un poder global, la creación de un gobierno mundial. En este sentido NO hay guerra entre China y occidente (resto del mundo excepto Rusia y parte del sureste asiático). Pero en el sentido económico (poder) sigue habiéndo guerra, pero no para dominar al resto del mundo como hasta hace poco, sino para tomar posiciones y cuota de poder cuando se consolide la oficialización del poder global.

Y en ese sentido sí hay guerra económica. La "guerra" que comenta el OP no es tal, no es entre China y occidente, sino que se trata de ingeniería social destinada por las élites a empobrecer a las sociedades de sus propias posesiones (no las del contrario), con varios fines (unos a largo plazo para homogeneizar a la sociedad GLOBAL para que funcione mejor con y acepte mejor el futuro gobierno mundial que están preparando), pero uno de esos fines a corto plazo (occidente frente al bloque chino) es disminuir el consumo y ser más competitivos en la producción (en definitiva, más independientes económicamente).

Recordemos que occidente (todo el mundo excepto Rusia y sureste asiático***) estamos endeudados hasta las orejas con nosotros mismos (deuda falsa para tirar palante en el proceso de empobrecimiento de nuestra sociedad) y CON CHINA (deuda que China utiliza -durante dicho proceso occidental- como instrumento para tomar posiciones económicas REALES, sabiendo que la deuda en el futuro desaparecerá sin ser pagada). Es decir, no solo van a hacer pinchar el sistema monetario mundial, también la burbuja de la deuda mundial. De hecho si China quisiera tumbar al dolar para que el yuan le sustituya en la hegemonía mundial... eso tendría la inevitable consecuencia de que haría estallar la burbuja d ela deuda en occidente (pérdida de confianza de los tenedores y prestamistas..., deflación monetaria en occidente..., etc, etc) y eso haría imposible devolver la deuda en los plazos que hoy son rentables a China. En ese marco, muchos podrían pensar que aunque China no recuperase sus inversiones en forma de deuda... tendría a occidente cogido por los huevos (como ahora tienen China, USA y Europa cogido por los huevos a Africa...), pero no, no porque estamos hablando de pinchar la burbuja de la deuda y acabar con el patrón dólar, eso sin duda provocaría una crisis económica global y brutal nunca vista en la humanidad, en un mundo globalizado económicamente donde también se vería gravemente afectada China (si occidente cae en crisis no solo no puede pagar la deuda a China sino que dejaría de consumir productos chinos provocando una enorme recesión en su economía, provocando un bucle mundial del que solo se podría salir cambiando el sistema mundial).



***el sureste asiático está en disputa socio-político-económica, entre China y occidente. Algo parecido pasa en Africa, que nadie se piense que vienen aquí sin que antes hayan recibido su dosis de NOM progremierda que les promete un futuro divino (como a nosotros).




Entonces, ¿por qué China acepta la creación de un gobierno mundial?, pues en parte ya lo he explicado. Por un lado tenemos que China por mucho que crezca económicamente (y debido a eso) siempre dependerá (y cada vez más) de la economía mundial, de occidente, eso en un marco sin gobierno mundial donde China fuese la 1ª potencia. Por otro lado tenemos un marco mundial geoestratégico y económico en el cual; si China se negase a participar de ese gobierno mundial se crearía en occidente (resto del mundo menos Rusia, China y parte del sureste asiático, éste en disputa...) igualmente un gobierno "mundial", y este marco político-económico... con el tiempo China perdería la partida porque quedaría aislada y sobre todo porque con el tiempo perdería competitividad frente al resto del mundo (unido con un gobierno...).

China, a medida que aumente en nº su clase media, perderá competitividad, frente al aumento en occidente (gracias a la economía de escala y el empobrecimiento paulatino, por dos razones; el propio crecimiento económico de China, y el auto-empobrecimiento -por nuestras élites- gracias al neoliberalismo y la importación masiva de mano de obra barata, la deslocalización industrial, entre otras medidas, para ser más competitivos frente al bloque asiático con China como potencia hegemónica).

Vivimos en un sistema económico de crecimiento infinito, en el cual si China fuese por libre acabaría con el paso del tiempo, perdiendo la partida frente al resto del mundo, por su propio crecimiento que asfixiaría a occidente y éste se vovería cada vez más competitivo económicamente e independiente de China. Por eso China está actuando en el resto del mundo con un modelo económico parasitario, para así tomar posiciones económicas reales, en un proceso que culminará sí o sí en un gobierno mundial. Y en esas estamos...

El NOM (el proceso para/y la creación del gobierno mundial) en realidad puede interpretarse como una reacción ante China (no una agresión como muchos lo ven). El gobierno mundial (como ente neutro, sin tener en cuenta su ideología y fines) es una consecuencia natural a la globalización económica (y política, en la sombra) que ha experimentado occidente gracias principalmente al desarrollo y globalización de sus corporaciones (multinacionales), y a la vez una consecuencia frente al crecimiento económico desmesurado y rápido que ha experimentado China y sus multinacionales (que en occidente sabemos que más pronto que tarde el mercado chino se les hará pequeño, tendrán capacidad -como capital humano hay en el mundo- de ejercer su actividad -y poder- en occidente). Entonces, ya no se trata tanto de potencias mundiales, ni de naciones, sino de grupos económicos que se reparten el poder en la tarta mundial. 

Las multinacionales ya no son individuales que solo compiten entre ellas por cuotas de negocio sino que tienen muchas marcas, se han organizado y fucionan en grupos como un todo (aunque para el consumidor parezca que dos multinacionales que fabrican el mismo producto compiten entre ellas porque tienen marcas diferentes y diferencias en el producto, en el fondo pertenecen al mismo grupo de multinacionales, con la misma presidencia y dirección, es decir; con los mismos fines políticos), ésto último que digo está demostrado no solo legalmente, es que además tienen la misma política de ingeniería social con sus consumidores, es decir, no solo ejercen una actividad económica sino que contribuyen a cambiar la sociedad (con las intenciones que todos sabemos; destruir la familia, atomizar la sociedad, etc, mientras meten mano de obra barata, para crear una sociedad occidental global lo más homogénea posible en la miseria, con visos a mejorar la competitividad frente a China, mejorar la sumisión y dependencia de los Estados los cuales no tendrán soberanía y obedecerán -oficialmente, ahora en la sombra- al poder global -las multinacionales, que tendrán un marco legal para operar de forma más eficaz su poder-, ese marco legal sería el futuro gobierno mundial).

Las multinacionales ostentan el mayor poder real después de los ejércitos, y con aparición de las megabombas con energía nuclear ya no es posible dominar a otras potencias con los ejércitos sin el altísimo riesgo de que un conflicto entre dos ejércitos poseedores de esas armas derive en una destrucción mutua (asegurada). Por eso son las multinacionales las que han cogido el testigo de la dominación mundial, y que por su naturaleza internacional (necesaria para seguir creciendo y aumentando su poder) los Estados han pasado a un segundo plano en lo que se refiere a ejercer el poder real frente a otros (sí en ejercerlo sobre el control de su población). Y en todo este contexto de globalización, el siguiente paso inevitable es un gobierno mundial.

En China saben perfectamente que son incapaces de ejercer el dominio económico total sobre el resto del mundo, mucho menos si lo intentan desde la perspectiva de los Estados en siglos pasados. También saben que si ellos no colaboran ni participan en un gobierno mundial perderían la partida del poder (de su cuota de poder en el mundo). Pero en ese proceso de creación SÍ hacen guerra económica para tomar posiciones (y aún creado el gobierno mundial seguirá la competencia por aumentar el poder, en todos los actores participantes, sin duda).









Spielzeug dijo:


> Claro que hay dos bandos, si no no habría conflicto.
> 
> En ciertos países las gafas de ver la realidad moradas están prohibidas:
> 
> ...




No hay dos bandos entre China y occidente en lo que se refiere a la globalización (el NOM), aunque China no ejerza la misma ideología en su ingeniería social hacia su población.. no es porque no estén (sus élites) de acuerdo en el NOM (recuerden que la "m" del nom significa mundial, es que tendemos a llamar nom solo a las políticas sociales destructivas de la sociedad occidental y nos olvidamos por y para qué se hacen...). En China no las hacen porque (de momento) no les hacen falta para ser competitivos frente a occidente (resto del mundo). Quien está creciendo como un tiro y llevando la batuta en el NOM es China (aunque saben que eso no durará siempre). 

Rusia sí creo que es una excepción en el NOM. Sí creo que Rusia (sus élites) no quiera la creación de un gobierno mundial. Porque Rusia tiene una economía totalmente distinta (poca población y muchos recursos naturales). A Rusia (al poder económico ruso) no le interesa una invasión de multinacionales occidentales ni chinas, y mucho menos la destrucción de su sociedad por la ideología progre. Tienen recursos de sobra, y sus empresas tienen mucho margen para crecer sin necesidad de introducirse en mercados extranjeros (además de que no dan abasto en su propio territorio, menos van a competir fuera de Rusia con las grandes multinacionales del NOM). A Rusia sí le interesa conservar su Estado sin pertenecer a un futuro gobierno mundial, aunque éste le arrincone e intente presionar no perdería de ese modo mucho más que perteneciendo a él (de hecho ya lo hace, el gobierno en la sombra ya lleva años metiendo presión a Rusia, con la OTAN, los Estados, y las multinacionales occidentales, incluso China hace lo que quiere en Siberia y Rusia no tiene capacidad de reacción, por falta de medios, por falta de población y por falta de poder económico que no puede aprovechar todos sus recursos, tiene que dejar a China..., imaginen cómo sería con un gobierno mundial, Rusia invadida y pérdida de su identidad como nación, pero sin que las élites rusas y sus empresas ganasen nada salvo cuatro oportunistas sobornados). Digamos que Rusia va a destiempo en el NOM, le falta población en su territorio y le sobran recursos, sale perdiendo con el NOM, es por eso que se niegan a la creación de un gobierno mundial (aunque SEGURO participarán en él cuando éste se crée, por interés, pero no colaborarán en su creación...).

De ésto va más o menos la película. Hay una guerra económica entre occidente vs. China, sí, y entre occidente vs. Rusia (que no quiere -porque no puede- añadir cuotas de poder, sino defender y conservar sus recursos para conservar su poder, gracias a su éjército). Todo en un contexto de globalización económica, con los Estados no como entes que obstentan el poder sino como herramientas políticas sociales y militares del verdadero poder actual; las multinacionales, que llevan años mandando sobre los Estados (las leyes del Estado muchas veces son literamente dictadas por ellos, etc, etc,) y ahora tienen pensado crear un Estado mundial.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Mar 2020)

esnecesario dijo:


> La "guerra" de "la masonada" (llamémosles así) no es racial. La "guerra" es el NOM, y el nom consiste en la consolidación (ya está creado) de un poder global, la creación de un gobierno mundial.



Y quien ha dicho lo contrario? Estan aplicando el plan kalergi, sin mas. Una poblacion blanca, culta y organizada, es muy peligrosa para la elite, puesto que a la larga pondran en jaque su poder politico y economico. Por eso lo que quieren es exterminar la raza blanca y ser sustituidos por moronegros de CI40, para que mundialmente solo haya una unica raza marron, ignorantona y retrasada, que le gusta el rap y el trap, que son remeros esclavos, que comen mierdonal, beben cocacola y hablan ingles.

Y en ello estan a toda ostia, antes de que los chinos configuren otra "masonada" que les coma la tostada

Por eso precisamente digo que no hay ninguna guerra. Y yo no hablaba de los chinos sino de occidente. Que para que haya guerra, la gente, los blancos, tendriamos que haber espabilado y estar plantando cara y enfrentando a nuestros enemigos. Y no lo estamos haciendo, en lugar de ello estamos poniendo boca culo y pescuezo


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

El "nuevo" orden mundial, de "nuevo" no tiene nada: hay instituciones a las que pertenecen todos los países. Desde esas instituciones EXISTENTES, se están dando órdenes a TODOS los países para combatir una "infección de salud pública" que es descodificada en función de la precisión del mapa de la realidad de cada actor. Se ha cambiado el guión completamente y surge un poder que no está a la sombra y comunica un mapa de la realidad más preciso: se combate un virus que infecta el sistema monetario y el sistema político en todos los países. Lo puedes ver como un golpe de estado interno para quitar a un guionista que gracias a su monopolio de emisión del dinero obliga al resto a actuar en función de sus intereses particulares.

Quién es el beneficiado de la transferencia de poder que supone el cambio monetario?
El poder pasa del poder en la sombra que tiene el monopolio de emisión tanto del dinero como de la "verdad" en la construcción del mapa de la realidad que hace que la gente perciba el mundo en base a falsas dicotomías (izquierda vs. derecha, hombres vs. mujeres, trabajadores vs. empresarios, etc.) a los usuarios de un dinero que no tiene emisor como tal ya que lo que requiere es tiempo, trabajo y energía conseguirlo. La transferencia de poder a los usuarios del dinero (todos nosotros) cambia completamente las reglas de juego ya que el dinero es el eje vertebrador de la sociedad.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2020)

Pues así están las cosas por China, parón de la economía:






Las ondas expansivas tienen que llegar en breve y seguirán tirando los precios de las materias primas. Y han dicho que están dispuestos a poner en cuarentena al país entero para luchar contra el virus. Por lo pronto el petróleo debería seguir cayendo y haciendo un gran roto a la industria del fraking y al sistema financiero que lo financia:








Mientras se use como unidad de cuenta un medio de pago, puede ocurrir que las bolsas sigan haciendo "máximos" mientras realmente caen a plomo medido en oro. En el gráfico de arriba las bolsas mundiales medido en dólares y abajo las bolsas mundiales medidas en oro:


----------



## socrates99 (4 Mar 2020)

¿Por qué le llaman NOM si de NOM no tiene nada?
Sí son los mismos de hace siglos,que coño NOM.
Asistimos a un juego donde somos espectadores.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2020)

La decodificación del "virus" es un ambigrama ya que da lugar a lecturas coherentes según el mapa de la realidad de cada actor:





Los actores públicos están obligados a enviar mensajes que resulten coherentes con ambas lecturas que posibilita el concepto virus. De ahí que hagan malabarismos para no usar ciertos terminos que pueden ser malinterpretados en alguna de las lecturas que ofrece el símbolo "virus" y poder enviar información que pueda ser descodificada correctamente sin que levante sospechas en la población que solamente percibe que el virus se comporta de una forma cada vez más extraña sin que esté claro el papel de su gobierno en todo el asunto.

Los gobernantes, en la sombra o no, reciben un mensaje que les obliga a actuar para proteger a su población del virus REAL (el monopolio de emisión de la divisa mundial y frente al poder en la sombra que le sustenta). Su población se lo exige (pensando que es otra cosa) y el cambio en el guión también ya que de ello depende el "amor" o el "odio" que van a tener la población en ellos cuando acaben por decodificar la lucha monetaria que hay de fondo:







Están obligados por el cambio de guión a luchar contra el virus.


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Mar 2020)

Mientras viva la infollable de Merkel aquí no pasa nada. Lo último que quiere la esquizoide es matar a su hijo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (4 Mar 2020)

Amigo, usted trata un tema, que yo creo que es más real ,que lo letal del virus
Entonces, entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que no existe ningún virus como tal, sino la intención de generar un miedo y alarmismo que desplomen las bolsas y con ellas la economía del primer mundo?


----------



## GreenBack (4 Mar 2020)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Amigo, usted trata un tema, que yo creo que es más real ,que lo letal del virus
> Entonces, entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que no existe ningún virus como tal, sino la intención de generar un miedo y alarmismo que desplomen las bolsas y con ellas la economía del primer mundo?



Virus hay unos 60 billones en cada cuerpo humano.

Se trata de señalar uno y decir que ha causado esta epidemia fake.

En España palman 15.000 personas de gripe al año y enferman cientos de miles. Entresacan algunos de ellos y le achacan la enfermedad, no al virus tradicional, sino al nuevo, con un test de fiabilidad 30-50%.

No es un tema real, sino de pura propaganda.
Se ve a la legua.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2020)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Amigo, usted trata un tema, que yo creo que es más real ,que lo letal del virus
> Entonces, entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que no existe ningún virus como tal, sino la intención de generar un miedo y alarmismo que desplomen las bolsas y con ellas la economía del primer mundo?



Se trata de provocar un cambio monetario para que el poder pase del emisor del dinero (Deep state que controla el dólar) a los usuarios de dinero (el oro no se puede crear de la nada)

El virus existe en el mapa mental de todos los actores pero para cada uno adquiere un significado en función del contexto en el que está:

-Para la mayoría es virus biológico muy extraño contra el que hay que luchar y sus gobiernos parece que no se toman en serio la amenaza. Contexto: no entienden el transfondo monetario del asunto pero piden que se le combata.

-Para otros, gobernantes de los anteriores, es una lucha entre el sistema monetario actual y el guión verde y morado que impone contra el modelo basado en el oro de China y el resto de países de la nueva ruta de la seda. Contexto: entienden el transfondo monetario del tema y las reglas de juego del guión verde y morado. Están obligados a tomar partido ya que son quienes van a responder ante su población.

-Para otros, gobernantes en la sombra de los anteriores, es una lucha contra un enemigo invisible que expone a la luz su condición de parásitos del sistema y saben que no pueden confiar en nadie ya que no reconocen si el resto siguen siendo "parásitos" a sus órdenes o han dejado de serlo. Entienden que cuando se habla de que cuando se habla de "virus" se refieren a ellos lo que les obliga a "desactivarse" para pasar desapercibidos no vaya a ser que sean ellos los próximos muertos de la epidemia. Mejor si das "positivo" al test es colaborar para que puedan rastrear otro posibles infectados de tu entorno.

La desambiguacion del término "virus" se produce en función del contexto (la precisión del mapa de la realidad) de cada actor pero todos convergen en lo mismo: hay que acabar con el "virus".
Desambiguación lingüística - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La desambiguacion correcta del significado del "virus" al que se está combatiendo, al depender del contexto es más fácil que se decodifique en el sentido monetario cuando se vean los efectos reales de la lucha contra el virus en la economía.

___________

La importancia de la descodificación del "virus" hace que se acuse a China de haberlo causado:







Están intentando distraer la atención sobre su origen para culpar a China de la existencia del "virus" e intentan boicotear la prensa China en EEUU:

Chinese FM dismisses 'China virus’ media hype - Global Times

Cap on Chinese media ‘nasty’ - Global Times


----------



## Gusman (5 Mar 2020)

O todos los paises civilizados se han unido al reseteo monetario o, efectivamente, hay 1 pandemia real.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Mar 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> O todos los paises civilizados se han unido al reseteo monetario o, efectivamente, hay 1 pandemia real.



Los países se tienen que unir al reseteo monetario quieran o no ya que el sistema monetario actual, por sus características tiende al colapso, lo que único que se interpone en el camino es el "virus" que no quiere ceder el poder que le da la emisión de la moneda y su capacidad de influir en la percepción de la gente a través de sus medios de comunicación. El reset monetario no tiene vuelta atrás al igual que no lo tienen los efectos del parón de la economía china:






El "virus" es un obstáculo en el camino.

Al ser una guerra por el monopolio en la visión del mundo, el papel de los medios de comunicación es fundamental. Por este motivo se prohíben los periódicos chinos en EEUU y por lo mismo China reacciona ante esta medida en los siguientes términos:

Media should serve people’s interests - Global Times

Dice que todos los sistemas políticos tienen sus medios de comunicación para trasladar su mensaje a la población y que en el caso de occidente todos los medios pertenecen a cierto grupo financiero mientras presumen de ser prensa "independiente". Las relaciones de este grupo financiero también infiltran el sistema político. Parece que en el tema de la prensa "independiente" americana hay una excepción, el canal de noticias VOX que urge al gobierno a tomar medidas similares a las de China para luchar contra el virus:
US media calls for learning from China in fight against COVID-19 - Global Times

Otra muestra de la guerra entre los medios de EEUU y los medios chinos con acusaciones de estar a la orden de oscuros círculos de poder e insinuando que el origen del virus está en EEUU:
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1181701.shtml

Porqué hay está guerra por el control del guión si el "virus" es biológico y no una lucha contra el "virus" del Deep state? 

Dejo aquí un artículo interesante:
https://www.goldbroker.com/news/forced-march-towards-the-reset-1774
En 2008 lo llamaron guerra de divisas, en 2014 lo llamaron guerra comercial y en 2020 se llama viru$

Pero está todo relacionado con el monetary end game que impone el sistema monetario actual que obliga a luchar a dos bandos, uno para mantener un sistema parasitario gracias al monopolio de emisión de la moneda de reserva mundial y otro bando por acabar con dicho sistema monetario que perjudica a todos menos a los "parásitos" que viven de él.

El "virus" hace retratarse a los parásitos que no quieren cambiar de sistema monetario. Recordemos el mapa de la situación:






Posiblemente se unan más países al bando azul liderado por China en la lucha contra el virus que impide un sistema monetario basado en el oro que devuelva la soberanía monetaria a los países (y a los usuarios de la misma)


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Dejo un par de artículos en los que se ve como las medidas contra el virus sirven de escusa para paralizar el comercio marítimo:
Only coordinated response can control outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn

Los barcos procedentes de China no pueden desembarcar en los puertos de destino porque les faltan los papeles de la aduana. Lo "solucionarán" pero supongo que a cambio de medidas del país receptor contra el virus. Supongo que países que luchen contra el virus no tendrán problemas con los papeles de la aduana.

Por otro lado, los barcos que llegan a China pueden descargar pero no salir ya que están obligados a hacer cuarentena:
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202003/05/WS5e60f294a31012821727caf7_3.html

El transporte de mercancías por barco es un caos, con barcos esperando a descargar o en cuarentena mientras digan las autoridades chinas.

El comercio se restablecerá una vez se derrote al virus tal y como se ve en la viñeta que acompaña al artículo:






http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202003/06/WS5e619509a31012821727cc04.html

Nótese que el móvil va a ser la plataforma para hacer pagos con una divisa redimible en oro. El yuan digital que llevan tiempo preparando:
https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201911/28/WS5ddecfe5a310cf3e3557a770.html
No está pensado como vehículo para la especulación si no para ser usado como medio de pago y reserva de valor.

Dejo aquí una viñeta sobre la "mutación" del virus:


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Dejo aquí un link que deja clara la división en el stablishment yanki respecto a la vuelta al patrón oro:
The Classical Gold Standard Can Inform Monetary Policy

EEUU y estados vasallos tienen dos opciones, o se unen al esquema monetario basado en oro que ya está en funcionamiento o se produce un desacople mundial entre los dos sistemas monetarios. Respecto al descople, China advierte de que va a ser difícil y traumático:
China-US relations during coronavirus outbreak - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Me parece muy ingenuo pensar que los países soberanos no iban a reaccionar al monetary end game que impone el sistema monetario actual. Un juego en el que el dólar iba a ser la divisa fiat ganadora poniendo en peligro la existencia del resto de naciones. El rival del dólar es el oro, no el resto de divisas y por tanto la estrategia para combatir el dominio del dólar está basado en el oro. Ya han avisado de que la vuelta al patrón oro es inevitable:
World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times

En ese artículo de agosto del año pasado ya avisan de que la estructura del sistrma monetario ha cambiado de forma irreversible. La estructura para hacerlo posible lleva años en marcha, no se hace de un día para otro y menos aún sin un proyecto estrategico detrás que requiere años de preparación y que ya estaba listo en 2017:
Russia, China and BRICS: A New Gold Trading Network - Ronan Manly

Dejo aquí las declaraciones del presidente de la China gold association publicadas en la revista del partido en 2012 (aunque la estrategia respecto al oro viene de mucho antes):

Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China

Aquí dejo el link sobre la "China gold army" fundada en 1979 que es quién se encarga de la minería y transporte del oro en China:
China’s Gold Army - Koos Jansen - BullionStar Singapore

Una estrategia nacional respecto al oro es inevitable en el contexto monetario actual y no es para protegerse de riesgos si no que busca activamente evitar la derrota en el monetary end game. Ingenuo es pensar que no iba a haber una estrategia para ganar el conflicto monetario en el marco de guerra de IV generación que principalmente se desarrolla en cómo los diferentes actores perciben el conflicto. Y de eso va el "virus" de la percepción del conflicto en los diferentes actores y el transfondo oro vs dólar queda claro viendo la temática de las viñetas que aparecen en la prensa China.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Recordáis que las anteriores pandemias afectasen tanto a las élites? Yo no..

Irán:
Former Iranian ambassador to Syria dies of COVID-19 - Chinadaily.com.cn
Iran's deputy health minister tests positive for coronavirus
Embajadores, ministro de salud, varios diputados...

Italia:
Epidemia de coronavirus de 2020 en Italia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Alcaldes de las zonas más afectadas, asesores politicos y responsables regionales del ministerio de salud, la ministra de territorios...
El virus deja a Alitalia sin liquidez mínima para seguir | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com
Ministros en cuarentena por haber estado en contacto con infectados...

Otros casos extraños relacionados con políticos o personajes públicos y el virus:
Slovak PM does not have coronavirus: Spokesperson
Pope 'tests negative for coronavirus' as Vatican ups controls - France 24

Francia:
Macron aplaza sus salidas del Elíseo por el coronavirus
Macron se atrinchera en el Eliseo y elije hace unos días nueva ministra de salud para gestionar la crisis:
Agnès buzyn, una médica para salvar a Macron
Después de un escándalo de faldas del anterior ministro de salud ponen a una judía de familia superviviente de holocuento (huele que apesta el asunto). Francia está muy infectada por lo que se ve...

En otros países no dan datos sobre los infectados que registran. Pero parece que algo pasa con los cargos relacionados con el ministerio de salud (ve Francia, Italia e Irán) que son los responsables de seguir las instrucciones de la OMS tal y como indica China desde sus medios. Curiosamente, su director falleció sin causa aparente hace muy poco:
Muere repentinamente director ejecutivo de la OMS


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2020)

Me traigo de otro hilo para que se vea la diferencia respecto al tratamiento del tema del oro en China y en occidente:

El presidente del Banco central chino, 
ante la LBMA (el mayor mercado del oro situado en Londres) en 2004 informo sobre sus planes para crear un mercado del oro para que fuera tratado como un producto financiero y no una commodity. Son decisiones estratégicas relacionadas en último término con el monetary end game al que TODOS los países están obligados a jugar desde 1971.
PBOC Governor Zhou Xiaochuan On Gold - Koos Jansen

Y en 2012, también ante el LMBA enseño los logros conseguidos:






Respecto al tema del oro, más claro fue el presidente de la China gold association (tener en cuenta su importancia viendo el siguiente organigrama) sobre el carácter estratégico del oro. Son declaraciones de 2012:






Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China

Me parece que han sido claros con sus objetivos y los han comunicado públicamente a otras naciones. Ha hecho todo lo posible para que su población ahorre en oro y que su sistema financiero este bien capitalizado con oro. Mientras aquí fomentando planes de pensiones, preferentes y sin informar en absoluto más allá de artículos de este palo que dicen oro=mierda:
El oro, plata y otros metales valiosos escondidos en nuestras heces

Por supuesto que China se ha aprovechado todo lo que ha podido de las ventajas del fiat igual que TODOS. Las ha utilizado entre otras cosas para minar oro a precios superiores al mercado, para importar oro, para crear industria, comprar minas por todo el mundo... Aquí para que se ha utilizado esas ventajas que da el fiat?

Entre otras cosas para financiar medios de comunicación "independientes" que son ruinosos desde hace años para engañar a la gente sobre la realidad del dinero, mentir sobre lo que ocurre en el mundo etc. En comprar voluntades de políticos corruptos... Pero principalmente en tener el mayor ejército del mundo para obligar al resto a usar el dólar y ganar la partida en el monetary end game.

Y China, en mi opinión, ni siquiera está mintiendo ahora con el tema del virus. Solamente no está desvelando el significado del virus al que combaten. Más que nada porque de decirlo, no le creería nadie a un Estado que por lo que dice nuestra prensa es Autoritario, Manipulador y Mentiroso... y que dice algo del oro que es una reliquia bárbara que no se come ni sirve para nada?

Pero les van a pillar con la mentira gracias al coronavirus, no pueden decir de qué va el tema realmente y cada vez el guión encaja menos con la realidad. Cuando lleguen las consecuencias económicas, se van a tener que unir al sistema monetario basado en el oro u occidente va a ser difícilmente gobernable.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2020)

La batalla decisiva contra el "virus" está en Europa y su desarrollo determinará las consecuencias de la epidemia remodelará el conocimiento de la gente sobre muchos temas:


> Europe is the center of the globalization campaign. How the epidemic will develop in Europe will largely determine the consequences caused by the epidemic and will reshape people's understanding of many issues



https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1181812.shtml

______________

Fracasan las negociaciones para recortar la oferta de crudo de la OPEP+

Rusia y Kazajistán no reducirán la producción de crudo para contener los precios. Seguirán con el acuerdo actual hasta abril y luego cada país bombeara lo que quiera. Van a acabar de hundir el precio del crudo y adiós fraking, así se reducirá la producción sin más. Mucho dinero fiat enterrado allí que golpeará a la banca duramente.

A partir de abril, adiós OPEP, cada país a lo suyo. Las organizaciones surgidas de las reglas de juego que imponía el anterior sistema monetario dejan de tener sentido y desaparecen...


----------



## socrates99 (7 Mar 2020)

A menor valor del petróleo,menor valor del petrodolar.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> A menor valor del petróleo,menor valor del petrodolar.



Más que nada depende de la cantidad de petróleo que haya disponible en dólares:





Si los países de azul lo venden en oro, el petróleo disponible en dólares es principalmente el del fraking y si quiebra, el dólar pierde uno de sus principales incentivos para guardar reservas en dólares.

Esos dólares se cambiarán por oro en el mercado que los admita lo cual va a hundir el valor del dólar.
_____________

Dejo aquí un artículo sobre la prohibición de los medios chinos en EEUU ya que dan una visión más real de muchos asuntos:

Freedom of press should by no means be leveraged - Chinadaily.com.cn

Dejo también un par de gráficas con el parón de la economía china:


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2020)

Siguen dando positivo políticos y funcionarios de alto rango en Italia e Irán:
El líder del PD italiano, contagiado con coronavirus
El líder de la oposición da positivo y un guardaespaldas de Salvini es sospechoso de serlo.

Iran coronavirus death toll jumps to 145, govt lashes out at US
Dos legisladores muertos y más parlamentarios contagiados. En total 7 muertos en altos cargos del gobierno.

Otros países no reportan casos de "virus" pero parece que también hay limpiezas internas como en Arabia Saudí:
Detention of Saudi princes related to deterioration of King Salman’s health


----------



## Ignorante1 (7 Mar 2020)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Amigo, usted trata un tema, que yo creo que es más real ,que lo letal del virus
> Entonces, entiendo que lo que quiere decir es que no existe ningún virus como tal, sino la intención de generar un miedo y alarmismo que desplomen las bolsas y con ellas la economía del primer mundo?



Yo por ejemplo así lo creo. Aunque puede que haya sido casual la aparición del vicho. 
Es mucha casualidad también que en esa población China de Hubei, que tan rápido se propagó y con tanta fuerza la enfermedad, fue la pionera del 5-G tanto es así que el año pasado se instalaron 10.000 antenas para esta tecnología, que por cierto todo el mundo se volvió mudo de repente sobre este tema tan importante económicamente. Cuando uno mira los efectos secundarios de esta tecnología se encuentra con síntomas muy parecidos a los de este virus. Es mi opinión.


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Mar 2020)

Cuanto daño ha hecho el Cal of Jewty de los cojones...


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo así lo creo. Aunque puede que haya sido casual la aparición del vicho.
> Es mucha casualidad también que en esa población China de Hubei, que tan rápido se propagó y con tanta fuerza la enfermedad, fue la pionera del 5-G tanto es así que el año pasado se instalaron 10.000 antenas para esta tecnología, que por cierto todo el mundo se volvió mudo de repente sobre este tema tan importante económicamente. Cuando uno mira los efectos secundarios de esta tecnología se encuentra con síntomas muy parecidos a los de este virus. Es mi opinión.



China won’t hold drug materials supply hostage against Washington - Global Times
Además de tener supuestamente laboratorios de armas biológicas y lo que comentas del 5g, lo que si que es cierto (o al menos va a servir de medio de presión) son dos actividades fundamentales que se producen en la región en cuarentena: tierras raras (China es el máximo exportador) y material sanitario del que dependen empresas del resto del mundo para producir medicamentos. Dice que no se produciran dice que no se produciran disrupciones aunque viendo la viñeta que acompaña al artículo, diría que va a tener que pagar en oro, no en dólares:






Por otro lado, no parece que EEUU esté actuando de acuerdo siguiendo del todo las indicaciones de la OMS respecto a no dar "nombre de un lugar" al virus ya que se refieren al "virus de Wuhan". Viendo la viñeta entiendo que no están luchando en más aspectos contra el "virus verde"






El título del artículo también es cada vez más explicito respecto al "virus", EEUU deberia disculparse ante el mundo:
The US owes an apology to the world - Global Times

China también advierte de que el virus podría afectar a los precios de la comida y hacer que la mortalidad del virus se disparé por la malnutrición:
Preventing global food security crisis - Chinadaily.com.cn






En resumen, los países que no acepten el oro como base del sistema monetario, verán comprometida su capacidad industrial, sanitaria y sus poblaciones pasar hambre...


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

Parece que la última moda de los políticos es ponerse en cuarentena preventiva, senadores de EEUU y el presidente de Portugal:
Coronavirus en Estados Unidos: el senador Ted Cruz está en cuarentena tras saludar a una persona infectada
El presidente de Portugal está en cuarentena por el coronavirus

El virus está cerca de la clase política por algún motivo... 

En Italia ha dado positivo un segundo gobernador de la región en cuarentena, Piamonte:
Coronavirus, anche il governatore del Piemonte positivo - La Stampa

Former Iranian MP dies of coronavirus
En Irán ha muerto de coronavirus el anterior primer ministro y salen titulares como este en su prensa:

Iran ‘a role model for world’ in fight against coronavirus: WHO

Mientras parece que se aliara con Irak para expulsar a los EEUU de la zona:
Countdown for U.S. expulsion from region has begun, says Shamkhani


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2020)

Creo que te estás montando una película con el oro espectacular.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que te estás montando una película con el oro espectacular.



Tu no te enteras de nada:
World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times
El mundo se tiene que preparar para volver al patrón oro... No lo digo yo lo dice el gobierno chino.

Lo que ocurre es que eres de los que cree que el oro no es dinero, como buen borrego, y no entiendes que ocurre a tu alrededor.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

Jetzt also doch! - Zentralbanken arbeiten offenbar an E-Euro, E-Franken & Co.

Carrera contrarreloj de los bancos centrales para tener lista una versión digital de la divisa que emiten en monopolio basada en tecnología blockchain. 

En principio, sólo sería para grandes pagos pero se quiere ampliar para ser usado como medio de pago cotidiano.

Porque tanta prisa y porque cambiar a blockchain en vez de seguir con la divisa digital actual que les sirve perfectamente igual? Si no es para respaldarlas en oro, no tiene mucho sentido hacerlo y menos aún tanta prisa. 

La tecnología blockchain permite auditar públicamente el número de tokens en circulación y hacerlo simultáneamente a una auditoría de las reservas de oro que lo respaldan, haciendo muy difícil trampear el sistema y, por tanto, generar confianza para que el token sea aceptado como medio de pago por diferentes actores económicos. Las nuevas reglas de juego del sistema monetario exigen transparencia y la tecnología blockchain lo facilita.

Sería un patrón oro 2.0 en un primer momento para grandes pagos (comercio mundial). Las nuevas divisas sería digitales exclusivamente y el efectivo, el dinero en metálico (oro y plata monetaria).

Por otro lado, las divisas estatales tienen competencia en otras iniciativas por parte de empresas privadas, refinerías de oro y cecas principalmente que ofrecen tokens redimibles en oro también con tecnología blockchain y que podrían ser utilizados igualmente como medio de pago.


----------



## angel220 (9 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Jetzt also doch! - Zentralbanken arbeiten offenbar an E-Euro, E-Franken & Co.
> 
> Carrera contrarreloj de los bancos centrales para tener lista una versión digital de la divisa que emiten en monopolio basada en tecnología blockchain.
> 
> ...



una pregunta crees que China/Rusia van aceptar sin mas un "fiat digital europeo" sin el respaldo oro ?, por que lo que entiendo es cambiar al perro de nombre sin mas, es mas mas opaco aun, algo que no se podrá comparar con la masa monetaria de la ciudadana y para cuadrar las cuentas a su nivel y sin respaldo, algo que sin duda seria notable haber comunicado al dar la noticia


----------



## Alarkos (9 Mar 2020)

Ok a todo, y bien, ¿en que nos va a afectar y que podemos hacer nosotros como ciudadanos a pie?


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> una pregunta crees que China/Rusia van aceptar sin mas un "fiat digital europeo" sin el respaldo oro ?



Como medio de pago si siempre que el colateral sea en oro.

Ya ha dicho China que, en principio, no se romperá la cadena de valor añadido siempre que sea pagado con una piedra del color de la flecha


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2020)

Como llevo diciendo desde el comienzo, es una guerra por la percepción de la realidad:
China must save globalization from epidemic - Global Times


> But the COVID-19 may disrupt the collective thinking of some Western countries, in which rationality is replaced by fear and anger and some short-sighted ideas may be regarded as truth.



El pensamiento colectivo de algunos países occidentales ha sustituido la racionalidad por el miedo, el odio e ideas miopes...

Global recession threat calls for fresh China-EU coordination mechanism - Global Times
Europa y China tienen que coordinarse para luchar contra el virus y evitar el impacto económico en la medida de lo posible

Western conceit continues to cost lives - Global Times
La prensa occidental no ha entendido correctamente la "epidemia"


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2020)

En mi opinión, el "virus" entendido como una nueva enfermedad que afecta a la salud de las personas, no es real pero permite que China paralice su producción para luchar contra el virus real que es el billete verde que infecta la economía y el sistema político de muchos países.

Las consecuencias de las medidas chinas son REALES y van a paralizar la economía para obligar a los países que aún siguen en la órbita del dólar a unirse al sistema monetario basado en oro. Las consecuencias económicas y sociales si que pueden suponer un problema de salud público especialmente si ocasionan una crisis alimentaria (la malnutrición si que mata)

Puede producirse una crisis alimentaria? Teniendo en cuenta que la inmensa mayoría de los agricultores dependen de que los bancos financien la siguiente cosecha, una crisis monetaria y financiera puede hacer que no tengan recursos para continuar con la producción. En este caso, las consecuencias llegarán a partir del verano manifestándose en una subida de precios de los productos básicos que junto con el paro masivo (por la ruptura de la cadena de pagos y de valor añadido) puede crear un colapso social que puede causar muchas víctimas.

Preventing global food security crisis under COVID-19 emergency - Chinadaily.com.cn
Preventing global food security crisis - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2020)

La lucha contra el dólar implica también una lucha contra el poder en la sombra que impone su agenda mediática y política.

Este es el motivo por el que hay muchos políticos que han dado "positivo" al coronavirus (estamos hablando de políticos del más alto nivel, presidentes de gobierno, ministros, gobernadores, senadores, embajadores, parlamentarios, jefes de partidos políticos...). Puedes verlo en post anteriores de este mismo hilo.

No puedes declarar la guerra a un poder oculto pero si que puedes considerarlo como una infección de la economía y de la política para poder luchar abiertamente contra él mientras la gente cree que se está luchando contra otra cosa.

China ha mantenido contacto con todos los países y las élites nacionales saben perfectamente que el cambio de sistema monetario implica también acabar con el poder paralelo que maneja los hilos. También saben que si no acaban con este poder en la sombra, van a ser expulsados de la cadena de valor añadido y de la cadena de pagos haciendo que la región que gestionan sea ingobernable ya que las consecuencias sociales son explosivas.

Como he comentado, el significado de virus es un ambigrama:





Tiene dos significados, uno como enfermedad y un problema de salud (la masa social) o como el poder paralelo que infecta la economía y la política.

Eso sí, la versión para las masas (problema de salud causado por un patógeno) es cada vez más extraña ya que cada estado reacciona a su manera. Unos sacan al ejército a la calle, otros tienen infectados pero no hay muertos y en otros países ni siquiera hay una infectados


----------



## InKilinaTor (10 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Con 90 tacos si manda en su contención urinaria tiene suerte.
> 
> España es un mecenazgo de USA, nadie en su sano juicio deja instalar bases militares que a saber lo que contienen, dentro de un territorio nacional ajeno a dichas bases (recordáis la historia de Troya y Grecia) .
> 
> ...



Venga, te respondo Yo


----------



## socrates99 (10 Mar 2020)

No te equivoques,las naciones firman tratados y luego se limpian el culo con ellos según les venga bien a sus oligarcas.
El mundo a cambiado muy poco en 2000 años.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2020)

Los países de azul están de acuerdo en cambiar de sistema monetario a uno más justo que el actual.

Y los países que quedan en gris no van a tener más remedio que unirse al esquema o dejarán de ser gobernables.

No se ponen de acuerdo dice... 
Japón se ha unido al esquema y está luchando contra el virus junto con Rusia y China:
Ministry: Xi to visit Japan at most appropriate time - Chinadaily.com.cn
https://tass.com/world/717288

Tu a lo tuyo, nadie se pone de acuerdo en acabar contra la estafa monetaria del virus verde que infecta la economía






Suerte a ti también que la vas a necesitar más que yo


----------



## socrates99 (10 Mar 2020)

Al menos das una explicación (mas real o no se verá)de todo este hoax que te cagas.


----------



## angel220 (10 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 251374
> 
> 
> Los países de azul están de acuerdo en cambiar de sistema monetario a uno más justo que el actual.
> ...



Entiendo y comprendo lo que quieres exponer dentro de al menos mi escepticismo. Aun se me hace muy difícil comprendedlo, ya que la parte central de Europa sigue gris y no veo ningún guiño para acabar con el virus, es mas siguen apoyándolo desinteresadamente. A tu favor he de decir que casualidad haya sido después de la salida de UK, sabiendo que ellos nunca apoyarían medidas contrarias al virus.


----------



## socrates99 (10 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Entiendo y comprendo lo que quieres exponer dentro de al menos mi escepticismo. Aun se me hace muy difícil comprendedlo, ya que la parte central de Europa sigue gris y no veo ningún guiño para acabar con el virus, es mas siguen apoyándolo desinteresadamente. A tu favor he de decir que casualidad haya sido después de la salida de UK, sabiendo que ellos nunca apoyarían medidas contrarias al virus.



Uk ha salido porque sabían el percal que se iba a montar,siempre van un paso por delante,como Israel.
Luego esta el primo de zumosol.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Al menos das una explicación (mas real o no se verá)de todo este hoax que te cagas.



Me encantaría una explicación alternativas a esta viñeta que es la más explícita en mi opinión sobre lo que está ocurriendo:





@evoilado : que hace el señor escondido bajo una montaña verde haciendo como que está resfriado? Porqué le va a aplastar un martillo dorado que simboliza la justicia? Porque parece que principalmente afecta el virus a la élite política? Si no lo entiendes, pregunta que para eso está el hilo. 

Evoilado, es fácil poner a la gente de acuerdo cuando lo que propones es un win-win. Y si no le convences es porque posiblemente este infectado con el virus verde.

@angel220 : las élites internas de los países no son homogéneas y hay conflicto de intereses. Además, la lucha se centra en el poder en la sombra que se organiza en sociedades secretas, de ahí que cuando hay un infectado, se rastrean sus contactos para descubrir nuevos infectados (y de ahí el interés en buscar el origen, el paciente 0: el jefe en el organigrama del poder en la sombra)

Si te fijas, los países en gris son casi todos de la commonwelth que es donde el virus tiene más fuerza. 

Yo tampoco creo que el Brexit sea casual: el poder está en la city de Londres, EEUU es el "gigante tonto" al que controlan para imponer su poder.


----------



## socrates99 (10 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me encantaría una explicación alternativas a esta viñeta que es la más explícita en mi opinión sobre lo que está ocurriendo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 251411
> 
> @evoilado : que hace el señor escondido bajo una montaña verde haciendo como que está resfriado? Porqué le va a aplastar un martillo dorado que simboliza la justicia? Porque parece que principalmente afecta el virus a la élite política? Si no lo entiendes, pregunta que para eso está el hilo.
> ...



EEUU es el gigante tonto de Mad Max 3


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2020)

Famosos afectados por el Coronavirus en España

También afecta a periodistas... 
Era de esperar siendo una guerra por la creación del mapa de la realidad de la gente.

Por cierto, cierran el Congreso y van a empezar a salir positivos... Si son de alto rango o infiltrados en el gobierno, tocará seguir los pasos de Italia e Irán:
Javier Ortega-Smith da positivo por coronavirus y el Congreso suspende los plenos - Versión móvil :: ELIMPARCIAL.ES

Parece que se empiezan a tomar en serio el tema.

Mientras, nuestro vecino Portugal, miembro del Belt and Road, recibido elogios de la prensa China por las buenas relaciones económicas entre ambos países y agradece su cooperación para luchar contra el virus:
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1124078.shtml


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

Health minister contracts novel coronavirus in UK - World - Chinadaily.com.cn

Como comentado anteriormente, el puesto clave es el del ministerio de sanidad ya que es a quién la OMS da instrucciones para frenar el virus. Ya hemos visto ministros de sanidad dando positivo en Irán y ahora en UK. En Francia, el anterior ministro de salud fue apartado del cargo hace un mes por un asunto de faldas y ha dado positivo el ministro de cultura. Por último recordar que el anterior presidente de la OMS murió hace mes y medio repentinamente.

Italy will restrict entire nation in virus fight
También ha dado positivo el teniente general de las fuerzas de EEUU en Europa junto con varios miembros de su equipo. Están en cuarentena "voluntaria".

También ha dado positivo el encargado de infraestructuras y transportes de Nueva York y New Jersey

Coronavirus-stricken Grand Princess docks at Oakland Port, California - World - Chinadaily.com.cn
Los infectados del crucero harán la cuarentena en bases militares.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Ok a todo, y bien, ¿en que nos va a afectar y que podemos hacer nosotros como ciudadanos a pie?



No soy de dar consejos ya que dependen de la situación personal de cada uno.

Así en general, si tienes ahorros en otros formatos que no sea oro físico (acciones, bonos, cash) liquidalos para comprar metales preciosos. 

Si tienes algún lugar donde puedas tener casa y tierras para tener huerta y animales, es el momento de ir. Si puedes teletrabajar estupendo. 

Pero vamos que estos deberes ya tendrían que estar hechos y si no, darse la mayor prisa en hacerlos.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (11 Mar 2020)

Que conste que estoy de acuerdo con todo lo relacionado con la estafa de los papelitos deudores, pero una pregunta tonta de niño de 4 años: Si se cargan a directores de la OMS y otros jefazos para llevar a cabo este reset o vuelco económico, como te dejan a ti airear todo sin liquidarte?


----------



## Ajoporro (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Como llevo diciendo desde el comienzo, es una guerra por la percepción de la realidad:
> China must save globalization from epidemic - Global Times
> 
> El pensamiento colectivo de algunos países occidentales ha sustituido la racionalidad por el miedo, el odio e ideas miopes...
> ...




No sé quién es esta chica, pero me gustado mucho el enfoque que quiere darle al tema.

Geopolítica o no, la UE teme y necesita a China - Elcano Blog

No estamos preparados para esta guerra. Al final caeremos en la órbita de uno o de otro, volvemos a ser el campo de batalla, esta vez entre USA y China-Rusia. UK siempre tuvo claro el bando al que pertenece, el resto de Europa, no.

Personalmente, creo que Europa debería alinearse con Rusia y China, la Eurasia de Duguin. En cualquier caso ya no hay tiempo para Europa, se acabó ... y no creo que haya que ser un lince para verlo. La Europa del bienstar ha sido minada por múltiples factores, deslocalizaciones, inmigración y excesivo gasto social ... era insostenible. Lo que dice esta chica se debió debatir en Europa hace 15-20 años, el papel geoplítico de Europa se debió debatir hace años. Creo que el UK decidió irse cuando se convenció que Europa estaba paralizada, incapaz de decidir un camino u otro, o el suyo propio. Ni ejército, ni idioma, ni política exterior común, ni fiscalidad omún .... Nada. Ahora toca humillarse.

Por supuesto, bye al estado del bienestar, tal y como lo conocemos. Subvenciones, paguitas, pensiones, funcionariado ... todo, todo se nos va a tomar por culo.

Seremos algo así como Chile, Corea del Sur, Japón, Nueva Zelanda .... tendremos alguna importancia económica, pero nula importancia política o militar.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Que conste que estoy de acuerdo con todo lo relacionado con la estafa de los papelitos deudores, pero una pregunta tonta de niño de 4 años: Si se cargan a directores de la OMS y otros jefazos para llevar a cabo este reset o vuelco económico, como te dejan a ti airear todo sin liquidarte?



El control se hace con los actores relevantes, yo no lo soy. Tienen cosas más importantes que hacer en estos momentos como para fijarse que escriben pringados como nosotros en foros llenos de ruido, conspiraciones, etc.

No creas que hay un control real sobre lo que escribe la población en Internet, es imposible. El control es sobre el mapa de la realidad a través de los masa media. Pueden controlar el mensaje en los medios de comunicación, no en el resto.


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, el "virus" aparece de dos colores, verde (el dólar) y morado:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 237512
> 
> ...



El virus morado:


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> El virus morado:



Tiene una viñeta dedicada:






Su basura ideológica no va a poder infectar a más niñas...


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tiene una viñeta dedicada:
> Ver archivo adjunto 252184
> 
> 
> Su basura ideológica no va a poder infectar a más niñas...



Ostia puta, esta sí que lo dice clarinete!


----------



## Vilux (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Italia ha reconocido que está infectada por el dólar y que va tomar medidas contra la infección sacando el ejército a las calles. Se están rompiendo tratados internacionales, Italia y Portugal son países de la unión europea, de la OTAN...
> 
> El resto de países o siguen el nuevo guión o en breve empezarán tener problemas serios en la cadena de suministros y pagos mensuales mientras ve que siguiendo el nuevo guión y reconocer la infección del "virus verde" no van a tener esos problemas...



Esto explica por qué la epidemia y las cuarentenas afectan a la zona de Italia más industrializada.

Dependen de los suministros chinos, para recibirlos deben de asumir un papel protagonista en la obra china de teatro.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tiene una viñeta dedicada:
> Ver archivo adjunto 252184
> 
> 
> Su basura ideológica no va a poder infectar a más niñas...



Muy chuli, pero demasiado infantil y femenino, no? Para niñas bien.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

ueee3 dijo:


> Muy chuli, pero demasiado infantil y femenino, no? Para niñas bien.



El virus morado infecta la visión del mundo de muchas mujeres y el campo principal de batalla son las niñas pequeñas que son indoctrinadas con una visión del mundo en el que la opresión la ejerce la otra mitad de la población en vez de el emisor del billete verde que es quién realmente empobrece a toda la sociedad


----------



## Pinovski (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China tiene en estos momentos capacidad para decidir quién continúa produciendo y quién no, dándole gran capacidad negociadora para romper alianzas.
> 
> En mi opinión, aquellos países que den por real el "virus verde" (la infección del sistema monetario) y busquen combatirlo, dan aviso de ello tomándose en serio el "virus" y siguiendo por tanto el teatro chino:
> 
> ...



disculpa, produciendo que? que den por real el que? la infeccion virica? combatirla como? el post parece interesante pero para los que somos nulos en economia se nos escapa, un saludo.


----------



## Pinovski (11 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El cambio de sistema monetario es difícil de gestionar puesto que es inevitable que produzca una transferencia de riqueza de unos actores a otros. Gestionar la pobreza es difícil, la miseria absoluta es ingobernable.
> 
> Un cambio pactado, es decir, obligar a EEUU a negociar un nuevo marco es más fácil de gestionar que un colapso brusco de la actividad económica y la cadena de pagos.
> 
> ...



a que os referis todos con el teatro chino?


----------



## socrates99 (11 Mar 2020)

Italia no puede ni pagar su deuda ni España.
Me parece que han quebrado o lo harán mas pronto que tarde.
Europa pone linea de 50000 millones a paises quebrados,ejem,afectados por el .
China tiende mano en ayudar a Italia...blanco y en botella.
Trimp con el violín  celebrando las miserias de Europa,menuda panda de trileros.
Hace tres días de manifestaciones y ahora por arte de magia todo cerrado¿casualidad?Pedazo de paripe...si estamos en guerra económica,ya veremos como acaba esto.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## socrates99 (11 Mar 2020)

El Ibex tendrá en 2020 su 'vía crucis': afronta vencimientos de deuda por 115.000 millones, el doble que en 2019

Quien quiera ver que vea.
Esto se viene anunciando aqui mucho tiempo


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (11 Mar 2020)

Lagarde advierte de que el coronavirus podría provocar una crisis similar a la de 2008


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2020)

En que situación quedan esas bases militares yankis si el territorio en el que están cierra sus fronteras y su espacio aéreo?
Estarían sitiadas en territorio hostil si llegase el momento.... Sirven de escudo humano o de medio de presión. Son muchas las tropas desplegadas en Europa y su mando está en cuarentena por dar positivo en coronavirus.

US Army orders stop to movement of troops in South Korea and Italy due to coronavirus

Han dado positivo tanto en Italia como en Corea del Sur gente relacionada con las bases militares y se han suspendido los movimientos de tropas.


----------



## liantres (11 Mar 2020)




----------



## angela82 (12 Mar 2020)

@Spielzeug

Sigo con mucho interés tu hilo, así como tus explicaciones a las viñetas de los chinos.

Supongo que al igual que China manda mensajes ocultos o no en esas viñetas, los demás países de alguna forma también lo harán.

Hoy mismo me llamaba mucho la atención la explicación de Fernando Simón con las curvas de infectados del "virus" y recordé este hilo en cuanto a los colores morado y verde. No creo que sea casualidad que para una curva tome el color morado y para la otra el verde. En el vídeo del link se ve muy bien

Así explica Fernando Simón cuáles son las curvas que puede seguir la epidemia del coronavirus







Por otro lado el viernes pasado una presentadora del telediario también llevaba un traje verde-morado que además no le sentaba nada bien la combinación de esos colores y por eso me fije. A ver si lo encuentro y lo pongo.

Cuál es tu opinión de la postura que tomará España con respecto a unirse al bando del oro o al verde-morado?

Supongo que independientemente al bando que se una, las consecuencias de esta guerra serán muy graves para todos nosotros, simples ciudadanos que no podemos decidir nada.

Lo de Italia ya lo has dejado tú claro que va del lado del oro y parece que también mandan sus mensajes ocultos. Lo digo por el marco de la foto del siguiente artículo que primeramente publicó Corriere de la Sera y luego El Mundo así como más medios

"Mis padres han muerto solos, los ha matado el coronavirus el mismo día"

Un placer leerte Spielzeug. 

Un saludo y suerte a todos!


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> 
> Sigo con mucho interés tu hilo, así como tus explicaciones a las viñetas de los chinos.
> 
> ...



Hola angela82,
es difícil saber cuándo es un mensaje intencionado y cuando es simplemente casualidad en la elección de los colores. Me refiero a que si buscas patrones los vas a encontrar porque nuestro cerebro está programado para ello. 

Es más fácil verlo en la prensa China ya que son medios oficiales que, además, son quienes están escribiendo el guión dorado por lo que a ellos se van a dirigir las miradas del resto de actores. Los periódicos de dónde saco las viñetas, están orientados a embajadores, periodistas, empresarios etc. extranjeros y, por supuesto, al rival en el conflicto que los seguirá para ver qué dice su enemigo. Siendo periódicos oficiales dirigidos a extranjeros es más fácil ver los mensajes ya que son el interlocutor chino con el exterior.

Los periódicos occidentales están principalmente dirigidos al consumo interno, no a enviar un mensaje al exterior. Los periódicos chinos se fijan principalmente en el New York Times y en el Washington Post como interlocutores del enemigo. Se dirigen a ellos como creadores de opinión que luego es repetida por el resto de medios occidentales.

*________________

US will suspend all travel from Europe, excluding UK, amid virus outbreak: Trump - World - Chinadaily.com.cn*

EEUU bloquea todos los vuelos com Europa a excepción de los del Reino Unido.

Tom Hanks, wife Rita Wilson test positive for coronavirus in Australia - World - Chinadaily.com.cn 
El actor mimado de Hollywood y su esposa dan positivo y hace estás declaraciones:
_
"To play things right, as is needed in the world right now, we were tested for the coronavirus and were found to be positive," Hanks said in the tweets._
Van a ver si sus contactos también están infectados.

También se han suspendido las reuniones sobre el Brexit y la OMC


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2020)

Trump saca el arsenal nuclear de Turquia...

Ojo...


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

Ya empiezan los positivos dentro del gobierno y otros altos cargos:

Ana Pastor, ex ministra de sanidad
Irene Montero, ministra morada de igualdad y en cuarentena Pablo Iglesias, vicepresidente.

Iran's first Vice President tested positive for COVID19: Iranian media - Global Times
El vicepresidente de Irán da positivo.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Mar 2020)

Amigo Spielzeug...al final no me ofreciste tu opinión sobre si se cierra o no el gap histórico que mantienen ahora mismo oro y plata...una ratio desproporcionada...

Por favor...


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Amigo Spielzeug...al final no me ofreciste tu opinión sobre si se cierra o no el gap histórico que mantienen ahora mismo oro y plata...una ratio desproporcionada...
> 
> Por favor...



El componente monetario de la plata se hará notar tarde o temprano y la ratio oro-plata disminuirá respecto a los valores actuales.

Pero ten en cuenta que el patrón monetario de la nueva ruta de la seda es el oro y no la plata. Aún así, creo conveniente tener ambos metales en la proporción que cada uno estime oportuno.

El ratio actual sólo se ha dado en momentos puntuales durante períodos de guerra...


----------



## angela82 (12 Mar 2020)

Gracias Spielzeug por tu respuesta.

Esta viñeta china de hoy y del mismo diario que sacaste las otras, también es muy clara







Los sanitarios con las gafas doradas luchando contra el "virus" escondido y morado. Hasta las vacunas son doradas y estas vienen en cajas donde pone Supplies es decir 'Suministros'. Con esta palabra 'Supplies' se entienden más cosas. No es así?

Seguramente que tú podrás darnos una mejor explicación.

Por otro lado, podrías explicar que quiere decir que se infecten tantos altos cargos, actores, etc.?

Un saludo


----------



## zahoriblanco (12 Mar 2020)

Muchas gracias por el hilo!! Increíble. Se ha cumplido lo de que más cargos políticos salen como infectados. Quiere decir esto que España está mandado la señal de que se une al grupo dorado? 
Lo que me pregunto es si el virus es real o simplemente falsean los test y los infectados y matan a algún adulto de la tercera edad o simplemente se muere.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Gracias Spielzeug por tu respuesta.
> 
> Esta viñeta china de hoy y del mismo diario que sacaste las otras, también es muy clara
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, el obstáculo para llegar a un nuevo sistema monetario más justo que el actual es el deep state, la estructura de poder paralela que es la que impone su guión al resto. El proyecto lleva años en marcha y está listo para funcionar. Las negociaciones sobre un nuevo acuerdo comercial (eufemismo para no decir abiertamente que lo que se negocia es un nuevo sistema monetario) entre China y EEUU fracasaron el verano pasado que fue cuando China anuncio que el mundo debería prepararse para volver al patrón oro:
EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario

Es precisamente al Deep state que sustenta al dólar al que se ha declarado la guerra considerándolo un "virus" que infecta la economía y la política. El "virus" infecta a altos cargos de la política, de la economía, también a periodistas y otros altos cargos del ejército o puestos claves en la administración. Algunos infectados son caras visibles y conocidas por todos pero habrá muchos que no sean conocidos por el gran público pero si en las altas esferas.

Siendo la guerra contra una estructura de poder oculto, no se le puede declarar la guerra directamente, hay que hacerlo de forma sutil pero de forma pública para sembrar sus filas de desconfianza. Los miembros de esa estructura saben que a su alrededor hay casos confirmados y que se rastrean sus contactos, saben que están en el punto de mira y no se pueden fiar de nadie (hay "positivos" que se curan y ya no se puede confiar en ellos).

Buena viñeta la que pones: sólo recibirán suministros quienes luchen contra el virus.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el hilo!! Increíble. Se ha cumplido lo de que más cargos políticos salen como infectados. Quiere decir esto que España está mandado la señal de que se une al grupo dorado?
> Lo que me pregunto es si el virus es real o simplemente falsean los test y los infectados y matan a algún adulto de la tercera edad o simplemente se muere.



Yo entiendo que salvo UK, el resto de la UE se pasa al guión dorado.

Con los test pueden dar los resultados que quieran, ni son fiables ni pueden determinar si es un "virus" nuevo o ya existente, etc. @Vilux puede explicar más respecto al test en cuestión.


----------



## Derroition Man (12 Mar 2020)

Buen hilo y muy aclaratorios los mensajes que lanza China mediante las viñetas de ese periódico.

De todas formas aunque el General español se pasase al la via dorada, me cuesta creer que renuncie al virus morado que que infecta a toda la sociedad española, veremos que ocurre.


----------



## Vilux (12 Mar 2020)

Gafas doradas de protección de quienes combaten el virus morado.


----------



## Vilux (12 Mar 2020)

Todo el mundo es de color dorado, las mascarillas se pueden romper.


----------



## Vilux (12 Mar 2020)

Los suministros del mundo se reparten por pistas de oro. El virus no puede acceder.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Mar 2020)

Administration doctors true ailment of US - Chinadaily.com.cn

Los "doctores" de la administración yanki son la verdadera enfermedad de EEUU. Cada vez son más claros sobre la enfermedad que se está combatiendo.

Se quejan de que los medios de comunicación están controlados por la élite financiera y sus intereses para evitar que la gente sepa la versión China del conflicto.


China's gold market

Un informe sobre el funcionamiento del mercado de oro chino del world gold council. Curioso que la página tenga solo dos idiomas, inglés y chino.

La ratio oro-petroleo no volverá a la media histórica mientras sigan bombeando petróleo del fracking a perdidas:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/10/trump-oil-bailout/

Y no pueden dejar de producirlo ya que es la mayor oferta de petróleo en dólares en este momento. Sin esa oferta de petróleo en dólares, el incentivo para guardar reservas en dólares desaparece y el billete verde pasaría a la historia.

Seguirán produciendo a pérdidas mientras el sistema financiero aguante.


----------



## Goldman (12 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



Cuanta razón tenías y que pocos te creyeron (yo no te creía)


----------



## MeLaPela (12 Mar 2020)

Lo que se confirma con todo esto es que a los amos del “virus” verde les ha vuelto a pasar lo mismo que con la Unión Soviética. En aquella ocasión financiaron la revolución bochelvique para tumbar la Rusia zarista que era un gran escollo en sus planes globales. Pero a los pocos años el Frankestein se les fue de las manos y luego les costó cincuenta años poder tumbarlo.

Y ahora igual, se vieron tan sobrados con la impresora de la FED y el mayor ejercito del planeta que decidieron que para que iban a trabajar, que lo que había que hacer era crear una “gran fábrica mundial” de hormiguitas esclavas donde poder deslocalizar toda la producción. Y mira tú por donde otra vez el monstruo creado ha cobrado vida propia y ahora quiere discutirle la hegemonía. Solo que esta vez el gigante ha sido más listo y no ha mostrado sus cartas hasta que no se ha visto en verdadera posición de fuerza. Han sabido manejar el timing. Se han tirado un montón de años haciéndose los tontitos como que se creían que los billetitos del monopoly valían algo, de hecho son los mayores poseedores de los mismos, siendo listos y utilizándolos a su vez para comprar puertos, yacimientos y medio continente africano. Y ahora una vez bien capitalizados, una vez bien posicionados y con la sartén por el mango al acaparar casi toda la producción mundial, han soltado el órdago.

Esta vez algo me dice que lo van a tener más jodido para poder tumbarlos. Veremos.


----------



## Orzoweyyy (12 Mar 2020)

Grandisimo hilo, de lo mejor que he visto en burbuja. Mis felicitaciones a @Spielzeug 
Tengo una pregunta para ti.. donde ves a españa? Va por el lado del oro? Hemos declarado la guerra a eeuu y la ue?
Hay algun sector financiero anglosajon que apoye al oro?
Podemos esperar reaccion militar estadounidense?


----------



## Wolvernite (12 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Gracias Spielzeug por tu respuesta.
> 
> Esta viñeta china de hoy y del mismo diario que sacaste las otras, también es muy clara
> 
> ...



No hay que olvidar que para un chino, "supplies" y "surprise" se dicen igual: /suplais/


----------



## socrates99 (12 Mar 2020)

Orzoweyyy dijo:


> Grandisimo hilo, de lo mejor que he visto en burbuja. Mis felicitaciones a @Spielzeug
> Tengo una pregunta para ti.. donde ves a españa? Va por el lado del oro? Hemos declarado la guerra a eeuu y la ue?
> Hay algun sector financiero anglosajon que apoye al oro?
> Podemos esperar reaccion militar estadounidense?



España ya lo demostro con el científico este tan criticado:
Su consejo:se lava las manos...es decir hacemos lo mismo que hizo Franco...en teoría neutrales.
Por eso USA ha sacado a sus perros Marruecos y Argelia a tocar los cojones en aguas territoriales.
Lo que le ocurre a USA es que como Alemania en la segunda guerra se le han abierto muchos frentes,y ganar a China a dia de hoy es imposible,no es la Alemania de Hitler,es 100 veces mas poblada y mas poderosa.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (12 Mar 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> España ya lo demostro con el científico este tan criticado:
> Su consejo:se lava las manos...es decir hacemos lo mismo que hizo Franco...en teoría neutrales.
> Por eso USA ha sacado a sus perros Marruecos y Argelia a tocar los cojones en aguas territoriales.
> Lo que le ocurre a USA es que como Alemania en la segunda guerra se le han abierto muchos frentes,y ganar a China a dia de hoy es imposible,no es la Alemania de Hitler,es 100 veces mas poblada y mas poderosa.
> ...



Ceuta y Melilla a los chinorris - k les venía de coña a la entrada del mediterráneo ...y además, te las van a chulear los moros en 2 telediarios - por un pagaré de un billonaco en la Belt Road...y traje nuevo con cero deuda.

La putada cañí, la de siempre : A quién pones después al frente k no se fume el chiringuito en 2 patadas ?


----------



## Libistros (12 Mar 2020)

España económicamente ya está destrozada por lo que su capacidad de decisión es nula. Por suerte es una chica Instagram: es uno de los fundamentos de Estados Unidos junto con "Guayaminí di puá" y parte de su futura talasocracia, la madre de prácticamente el resto de América -incluida Brasil aunque hablen pseudoportugués-, uno de los tres campeones del Islam (Persia-Irán, Turquía y Al-ándalus), uno de los fundamentos de Europa Occidental y el extremo de la telurocracia ruso-chino. Sin la península cualquiera de esos proyectos queda incompleto y vulnerable. Con líderes a la altura nos podríamos dejar querer como hace Turquía, con lo que tenemos seremos campo de batalla y trofeo del ganador.


----------



## mazuste (12 Mar 2020)

Italia recibe 26 toneladas de suministros médicos de China

*Esto podría se un ejemplo de como el bicho de marras está revelándonos como la balanza mundial
está cambiado de lado. Mientras que EEUU bloquea sus fronteras con Europa y manda, de la misma,
20000 soldados a unas maniobras en centroeuropa, China ofrece ayuda técnica, humana y material. 
Todo movimiento; toda acción es política y crea liderazgos. Pero hay unas acciones más necesarias *
*e inclusivas, que las otras.*


----------



## nicoburza (13 Mar 2020)

Bueno aquí en Argentina, aun en verano, y con apenas 20 casos "confirmados" (vaya uno a saber por qué test), ya la paranoia se instaló y se están tomando medidas. Se cierran los boliches por un mes, fútbol a puertas cerradas (en principio) y ya se habla de suspensión de clases en colegios.
En instantes el presidente Fernández habla en cadena nacional.
En donde nos sitúa esto??? Argentina acata algún tipo de guión??? O estamos tan poco enterados de lo q está ocurriendo que simplemente se toman estas medidas por miedo y precaucion?
Ni siquiera comenzó el otoño así que esto se pondrá interesante.
Me preocupa que no seamos más que unas ratitas de laboratorio de algo grande que se está cocinando.
Excelente hilo, gracias por tanta sabiduría.


----------



## Victor Chanov (13 Mar 2020)

Uno de los hilos más interesantes del momento en Burbuja, enhorabuena al OP

Lo real cada vez es más virtual, y viceversa. A veces salgo del piso y pienso que la realidad es aburrida y frustrante, como cantaban Eskorbuto. Sales a la calle, ves miseria, tercermundismo, gentuza etc... y añoras la pantalla 

Los chinos lo saben y están usando sus armas de propaganda para enviar un mensaje al mundo. Lo del dólar se ha acabado. Y si no se ha acabado, nos sentaremos a negociar, pero ya nada será igual. Ahora las reglas las ponen ellos

Siempre pensé que se cargarían a China desde fuera, en cuanto apareciera una clase media pequeño burguesa, pero me equivoqué. No sé cómo lo han hecho, pero han conseguido adaptar la revolución cultural de Mao al siglo XXI


----------



## Libistros (13 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Bueno aquí en Argentina, aun en verano, y con apenas 20 casos "confirmados" (vaya uno a saber por qué test), ya la paranoia se instaló y se están tomando medidas. Se cierran los boliches por un mes, fútbol a puertas cerradas (en principio) y ya se habla de suspensión de clases en colegios.
> En instantes el presidente Fernández habla en cadena nacional.
> En donde nos sitúa esto??? Argentina acata algún tipo de guión??? O estamos tan poco enterados de lo q está ocurriendo que simplemente se toman estas medidas por miedo y precaucion?
> Ni siquiera comenzó el otoño así que esto se pondrá interesante.
> ...



Parece mentira que no conozcas tu propio país: coge lo peor de los italianos, lo peor de los españoles y lo peor de los "nativos" americanos y ya tendrás al argentino promedio (el resto estaréis jodidos porque sois absoluta minoría). Imagínate con ese cóctel el nivel de histerismo que alcanzará esa sociedad, como además empiecen a informar de casos disparados como bombardean a todas horas por aquí vas a ver hasta sangre por las calles.


----------



## nicoburza (13 Mar 2020)

Libistros dijo:


> Parece mentira que no conozcas tu propio país: coge lo peor de los italianos, lo peor de los españoles y lo peor de los "nativos" americanos y ya tendrás al argentino promedio (el resto estaréis jodidos porque sois absoluta minoría). Imagínate con ese cóctel el nivel de histerismo que alcanzará esa sociedad, como además empiecen a informar de casos disparados como bombardean a todas horas por aquí vas a ver hasta sangre por las calles.



Claro que conozco nuestra idiosincrasia.
Me refería a nivel gobernantes, qué implica estar siguiendo esta agenda "alarmista".
La vicepresidente cristina Fernández ha mostrado en varias ocasiones en sus años de gobierno un claro acercamiento con China.


----------



## Libistros (13 Mar 2020)

Se está decidiendo sobre un mapa de Mercator cómo será el reparto del mundo y quién lo va a liderar: Rusia-China versus Anglosajonadas varias (con follacabrismos varios como mano armada); Europa si hubiera hecho las cosas bien hubiera sido la gran favorecida por estar en el medio, como llevamos desde mayo del 68 siendo unos absurdos ahora nos toca mamar rabo del ganador y dejarse follar con condón ocasionalmente, sin embargo entre las putas también hay clases: Europa es la madame que observa a sus chicas (resto del mundo excepto grandes potencias) del burdel y también a las que tiene haciendo la calle, entre esas putas baratas que maman sin condón está Latinoamérica entera (quizás si hace muy bien las cosas se salve Brasil -por tamaño -)

Ergo, Iberoamérica no decide nada, ni económicamente, ni militarmente ni culturalmente. En principio, y si juega bien sus cartas, Estados Unidos se hará con el control de todo el continente y con sus cuatro caballos de Troya europeos ("Deunited" Kingdom, Irlanda, Portugal y España -bien a través de la morería o de la "mano salvadora" que les libre de ellos-) y si juega excepcionalmente bien también se quedará con Filipinas, es decir, la anglohispanidad (ese sería el movimiento que yo haría si fuera usano o inglés y estuviera en el poder) 

Por otra parte Rusia y China juegan a infiltrar culturalmente el resto del mundo y presentarse como la voz de la razón, el sentido común y la responsabilidad en un mundo desangelado con mucha tontería y poco seso. Lo están haciendo de putíííííísima madre, por cierto. Es decir, juegan a ser los buenos. 

El ganador será el que se haga con la población blanca de Europa Occidental y América, la razón no es la raza, sino la cultura que lleva consigo dicha raza, en otras palabras, están jugando a destruir el imperio bizantino. Los iberoamericanos hubierais podido hacer lo mismo con España y Portugal pero no estuvisteis lo suficientemente espabilados y ahora os dedicáis a la fantástica labor de fomentar el poderoso y próspero indigenismo,... buena suerte con tan "gloriosa" jugada.


----------



## vayaquesi (13 Mar 2020)

La verdad que todo lo que pasa actualmente da para conspiración.

Yo no soy mucho de creer en los Chemtrails esos, pero ayer y hoy vi una de esas "nubes" a una evidente baja altura. Algo así como un piso 50 o 100 a ojo, que eso no es nada.


----------



## louis.gara (13 Mar 2020)

Muy interesante el hilo, mi pregunta es: seré breve, ¿Por qué no sube el oro?


----------



## nicoburza (13 Mar 2020)

Duda que me surge. Si esto del corona parece ser un Bluff chino para desatar la caída del sistema financiero fiat, por qué los medios occidentales en líneas generales, y casi todas las potencias con eeuu al frente toman medidas impactantes y shockeantes y alimentan al pánico general??? No estarían sirviendo a los intereses chinos?? No deberían estar llevando calma???


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2020)

entonces crees que detrás de esto puede haber un intento de golpe de estado a China o es para que corporaciones extranjeras supongo que de USA y UK tengan más peso en ese país? Pues sería curioso que el objetivo sea ese porque lo que está viendo alguna gente es que se necesita una economía mixta y control estatal al menos en la sanidad.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (13 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Duda que me surge. Si esto del corona parece ser un Bluff chino para desatar la caída del sistema financiero fiat, por qué los medios occidentales en líneas generales, y casi todas las potencias con eeuu al frente toman medidas impactantes y shockeantes y alimentan al pánico general??? No estarían sirviendo a los intereses chinos?? No deberían estar llevando calma???



que no te extrañe que luego le echen la culpa a China, hagan una crisis y en poco tiempo haya una III WW, ojalá que no pero sabiendo cómo es EEUU y la élite que gobierna a saber, la gente piensa que la III WW eso quizás era posible en la Guerra Fría pero ahora mismo la OTAN está más cerca de Rusia y China que entonces.


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2020)

*China ya ha lanzado el guante a EEUU. El portavoz de exteriores Zhao 
ha dicho publica y oficialmente que los USAnos deben dar explicaciones,
porque el coronavirus habría llegado desde EE.UU.

"Podría ser el ejército de EE.UU. quien trajo la epidemia a Wuhan" 
aprovechando los 2019 Military World Games, Hubei Province en Wuhan, 
China. Juegos Militares de octubre de 2019, que tuvieron 300 participantes
militares eUSAnos.
*
*Y, cuando los chinos lanzan el guante quiere decir que están al tanto, 
que esperan respuesta satisfactoria y que tienen derecho de "réplica"

No digo más...*


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2020)

*Desde Octubre del año pasado, en EEUU hubo un brote de gripe que infectó a 34 millones
de personas y que hasta ahora ha dejado 20.000 muertos... Según un analisis postmortem, 
uno de los fallecidos si tenia coronavirus. China insiste en que EEUU tuvo el paciente cero *
*y usó el virus militarmente contra ellos.*


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

louis.gara dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, mi pregunta es: seré breve, ¿Por qué no sube el oro?



A mí ese fulano me encanta...aunque no se prodiga demasiado en los medios panfleteros kitco style. Expone la "no mayor recuperación" del Oro en este vídeo.



Pero para delicia, esta entrevista de hace tres años. No es corta, pero es un buen rato.

Daniel Oliver of Myrmikan Research — The Moneychanger


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2020)

*Vamos desentrañando parte del frente de la guerra biológica:
El Gobernador de Ohio, nada sospechoso de ser rojelio ni fumanchu, 
viene a decir que, aprox. el 1% de su población, unos 100 mil casos, 
tiene Coronavirus. ¿ entonces? Si tal es, significaría que esto empezó
en EEUU y no en China...
Difícil de entender, como el mismo gobernador dice.*





Governor Mike DeWine
@GovMikeDeWine

· 13h
.@DrAmyActon: I know it is hard to understand #COVID19 since we can't see it,
but we know that 1% of our population is carrying this virus today -- that's over 
100,000 people.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> A mí ese fulano me encanta...aunque no se prodiga demasiado en los medios. Expone la "no mayor recuperación" del Oro en este vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me doy con un pedrolo del tamaño del peñón de Ifach si mientras todo lo demás se hunde en los infiernos la onza de oro sube solamente hasta los 2000 dólares.

UNA COSA ES PRECIO...OTRA VALOR.


----------



## esseri (13 Mar 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Me doy con un pedrolo del tamaño del peñón de Ifach si mientras todo lo demás se hunde en los infiernos la onza de oro sube solamente hasta los 2000 dólares.
> 
> UNA COSA ES PRECIO...OTRA VALOR.



Te has quedado con el titular. Este tipo es cultura del Oro - edito post previo - ...mira el vídeo y sobre todo, la entrevista.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (13 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Duda que me surge. Si esto del corona parece ser un Bluff chino para desatar la caída del sistema financiero fiat, por qué los medios occidentales en líneas generales, y casi todas las potencias con eeuu al frente toman medidas impactantes y shockeantes y alimentan al pánico general??? No estarían sirviendo a los intereses chinos?? No deberían estar llevando calma???



Vivimos en un mundo digital , parte de nuestro patrimonio esta en ceros y unos , una guerra convencional que destruyese aunque fuese temporalmente internet dejaria a la mayoria como zombies desarrapados , sin nada .
Casualmente este virus sirve para que la gente se vuelva previsora y priorice lo importante (comida y suministros) sobre lo superfluo .
Aquellos mas alienados de la realidad fisica lo pasaran peor y se daran de bruces con todo , gamers , instagramers y similares.....


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2020)

Washington’s blame game hides US prevention failure - Global Times

_Several celebrities in the US have contracted the coronavirus, military personnel and congressional staff have been infected, and some politicians have been in close contact of confirmed patients. This reflects how the epidemic in the US is widespread._

Political virus puts US behind the curve of infection control - Global Times

_The WHO has declared the COVID-19 a pandemic, which reflects the severity of the situation. China has done its best to contain the coronavirus. This being the case, the US should start fighting the epidemic as quickly as possible. And politicians like Pompeo can make contributions as well, if they can put on masks, shut their mouths, and stop spreading political viruses everywhere_

US keeps public in dark over COVID-19 - Global Times







Real-time update on coronavirus outbreak - Global Times

-Ministro de interior de Australia da positivo
-Miembros del cuartel general de la ONU en Filipinas dan positivo
-Esposa del presidente de Canadá, positivo


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2020)

louis.gara dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo, mi pregunta es: seré breve, ¿Por qué no sube el oro?




Respecto a la bajada del oro, un par de gráficas:






La bajada de las bolsas obliga a muchos actores a liquidar sus posiciones en oro para cubrir los margin calls y deudas. Para ver cuál es la situación real hay que mirar la ratio S&P - oro:







Proporcionalmente cae el S&P más que el oro. Viendo la situación económica ahora que todavía no se han hecho del todo patentes las consecuencias de las medidas contra el virus, las bolsas seguirán cayendo y habrá cada vez menos margin calls que cubrir, el dinero que vaya saliendo de otros mercados se dirigirá al oro


----------



## Teniente_Dan (13 Mar 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> Italia recibe 26 toneladas de suministros médicos de China
> 
> *Esto podría se un ejemplo de como el bicho de marras está revelándonos como la balanza mundial
> está cambiado de lado. Mientras que EEUU bloquea sus fronteras con Europa y manda, de la misma,
> ...



La hostia.

Qué listos son los muy cabrones, la madre que los parió


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Proporcionalmente cae el S&P más que el oro. Viendo la situación económica ahora que todavía no se han hecho del todo patentes las consecuencias de las medidas contra el virus, las bolsas seguirán cayendo y habrá cada vez menos margin calls que cubrir, el dinero que vaya saliendo de otros mercados se dirigirá al oro




*Osease: que se podría estar vendiendo oro para pillar liquidez. Similar a lo que pasa con el Bitcoin ¿Si?*


----------



## mazuste (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (13 Mar 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> *Osease: que se podría estar vendiendo oro para pillar liquidez. Similar a lo que pasa con el Bitcoin ¿Si?*



No es para pillar liquidez, es para cubrir las pérdidas de los margin calls. Están obligados a liquidar posiciones en oro para cubrir las pérdidas de otros mercados.

Puede que pase lo mismo con el BTC. De todas formas, el Bitcoin no deja de ser un subproducto del sistema monetario actual ya que el "virus verde" no cumple con la función de reserva de valor que debe tener el dinero. También el éxito de las criptos se basa en el poco conocimiento sobre el dinero del público en general que hace que crean que un intangible pueda ser dinero. En un sistema basado en el oro, no tiene razón de ser.

En cualquier caso, por sus propias características y limitaciones, no sirve como patrón monetario. Más explicaciones en este hilo:

Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2020)

Javier Solana, ingresado por coronavirus

Ex secretario general de la OTAN.
También ha dado positivo la ministra de política territorial y función pública Carolina Darías





Portugal, miembro de la nueva ruta de la seda, lucha junto con China contra el virus.

Una parte del mundo se va a parar por el virus, la otra parte seguirá trabajando:







Reino Unido evita tomar medidas drásticas para contener el coronavirus
Donde menos medidas se toman es en UK que es, en mi opinión, el centro del virus político y económico. Dicen que es "sólo" una gripe...


----------



## zahoriblanco (14 Mar 2020)

Javier Solana, ingresado por coronavirus


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2020)

*Real-time update on coronavirus outbreak - Global Times*

Muere el comandante en jefe de la guardia revolucionaria islámica de Irán


----------



## zahoriblanco (14 Mar 2020)

Los del virus verde, puede ser que se estén camuflando? Me da que esto va para largo y va a ir escalando a más


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Los del virus verde, puede ser que se estén camuflando? Me da que esto va para largo y va a ir escalando a más



Tiene pinta de que va para largo, la "ventana de oportunidad" que comentaba China para derrotar rápidamente al virus ha pasado. 

El problema principal va a ser la producción de alimentos ya que los agricultores dependen de financiación para poder plantar está temporada y dependen también de que la maquinaria esté en buen estado (si se estropean y no hay recambios por el parón de las fábricas, no pueden plantar o cosechar). Si hay problemas con este tema, el año que viene va a haber hambruna y se va a disparar el precio de los alimentos. 

Este año voy a plantar más huerta que el año pasado por si la producción de alimentos se ve comprometida. Se puede poner muy fea la cosa...


----------



## esseri (14 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una parte del mundo se va a parar por el virus, la otra parte seguirá trabajando ...





La verdá es k nos pueden torear como les salga del nardo, sugerir puntos para k nos hagamos una idea ...para dejarnos con la miel en los labios...

...pero lo del mundo currela ( productores, exportadores - los expoliados del USD - ) y el bankster & friends tocándose los kojonex, como declaración de intenciones , es de traca.

Con un casco verde para los segundos, el copón de la baraja ya...


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2020)

Un nuevo orden monetario basado en el oro que acabe con el sistema actual basado en el dólar.

Es que lo de "nuevo orden mundial" suena a lo que hay ahora que de nuevo no tiene nada... Son muy listos usando el lenguaje para crear realidades, al llamarlo "nuevo" parece que sea un sistema que está comenzando a dar los primeros pasos cuando, en realidad, lleva como poco desde el nacimiento de la fed en 1913.

Contra lo "nuevo", lo que está por venir, no te puedes revelar pues todavía "no existe", contra el "antiguo régimen" si que se puede luchar, es más, la lucha es obligada si el sistema es injusto. Las palabras crean el mapa de la realidad, cuidado con ellas


----------



## timi (15 Mar 2020)

esto puede encajar por aqui

Price Of Physical Gold Decouples From Paper Gold



_A estas alturas está muy claro que el mercado físico del oro y el mercado del oro de papel se desconectarán._

Si el mercado del papel no corrige este desequilibrio, la escasez física generalizada de metales preciosos se prolongará y puede provocar la implosión de todo el sistema monetario.


----------



## felino66 (15 Mar 2020)

Up !!


----------



## zahoriblanco (15 Mar 2020)

No se si lo han puesto ya pero Tom Hanks está infectado del viru. No se donde leí que Tom Hank era de los de Hollywood....


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> No se si lo han puesto ya pero Tom Hanks está infectado del viru. No se donde leí que Tom Hank era de los de Hollywood....



Estaba ya reportado junto a su esposa.
Y hablando de esposas parece que la del presidente ha dado positivo...


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (15 Mar 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


>



No has puesto pie de foto.

Sin acritud y tal .


----------



## Victor Chanov (15 Mar 2020)

Posible alianza Italia / España / China (corredor del mediterráneo)

Hipótesis muy loca, pero no por ello descartable: ¿y si se estuviera produciendo un golpe de estado en la sombra en España, tutelado por China?


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Coronavirus penetrates halls of power - Global Times

El virus infecta los círculos del poder.
Positivo el jefe de prensa de Bolsonaro

China to take actions to help Spain fight COVID-19 epidemic: Chinese FM - Global Times

Parece que pasamos al bando del oro, China enviara materiales y personal para luchar contra el virus. También profundizarán las relaciones comerciales y en otros ámbitos.


----------



## tixel (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Coronavirus penetrates halls of power - Global Times
> 
> El virus infecta los círculos del poder.
> Positivo el jefe de prensa de Bolsonaro
> ...



Pues no será porque se le haya ocurrido al Sanchez.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Celebro veros de nuevo, metaleros¡ que los dioses os sean propicios¡


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Pues no será porque se le haya ocurrido al Sanchez.



Es igual quien haya tomado la decisión, es una cuestión de supervivencia. O cambio de sistema monetario o colapso económico

Aunque puestos a aventurar de dónde puede venir la decisión, hemos visto ataques a la monarquía por parte de la prensa inglesa en los últimos días. La casa real parece que dió negativo al coronavirus...

@Ulisses : los metaleros llevamos años esperando el reset monetario con los deberes hechos. 

Suerte y saludos a todos!


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Ulisses : los metaleros llevamos años esperando el reset monetario con los deberes hechos.
> 
> Suerte y saludos a todos!



Así es. El desacoplamiento del oro y plata físicos será inevitable. Tal vez convenga formar un grupo alternativo de cuentas antiguas por telegram.


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Vale, donde comprar oro YA 

Ayuda amiguitos

¿Y si el virus verde se revuelve y en su último estertor aprieta el botón de guerra?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Vale, donde comprar oro YA
> 
> Ayuda amiguitos
> 
> ¿Y si el virus verde se revuelve y en su último estertor aprieta el botón de guerra?



Pues como no lo hagas por correo....... Y no sé si sigue funcionando el servicio de Correo. Tal vez el de mensajería sí.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues como no lo hagas por correo....... Y no sé si sigue funcionando el servicio de Correos. Tal vez el de mensajería privada sí.



Acabo de recibir un correo de la página TODOCOLECCION diciendo que CORREOS.ES Y CORREOSEXPRESS funcionarán normalmente, salvo con un pequeño cambio de horario.


----------



## mazuste (16 Mar 2020)

*"LA LLAVE DE LA AUTOPISTA COVID-19 EN 30 SEGUNDOS"*
*Xi lo sabía. Desde el principio. Sabía que China estaba bajo ataque. Un ataque de Guerra Híbrida. 
No me extraña que dijera, para que conste, que esto era una guerra. Una "guerra popular"
tenía que ser lanzada como un contraataque. Y, lo que es crucial, Covid-19 era "el diablo". 
Xi es confucionista. No hay "diablo" en confuccio. En el contexto cultural chino, "diablo" 
significa "diablos blancos" o "diablos extranjeros". Gweilo, en mandarín. *
*Es fácil hacer las cuentas".*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## L.RAMOS (16 Mar 2020)

¿en el sentido de este hilo, esto significa algo?


----------



## caype (16 Mar 2020)

Gran hilo. Spielzeug, una pregunta Cómo encaja en este asunto, que la izquierda Europea y española en particular, en principio los más anti anglos y mas proclives al eje china-rusia sean los más fanáticos del virus morado?
China lucha contra el virus morado apoyándose en Europa en sus máximos defensores? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (16 Mar 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> ¿en el sentido de este hilo, esto significa algo?



Si, la indigencia mental en la que vivimos por todos lados.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> *"LA LLAVE DE LA AUTOPISTA COVID-19 EN 30 SEGUNDOS"*
> *Xi lo sabía. Desde el principio. Sabía que China estaba bajo ataque. Un ataque de Guerra Híbrida.
> No me extraña que dijera, para que conste, que esto era una guerra. Una "guerra popular"
> tenía que ser lanzada como un contraataque. Y, lo que es crucial, Covid-19 era "el diablo".
> ...



EEUU lleva años en guerra para imponer el dólar en el mundo, la declaró Nixon en 1971 cuando acabó con el patrón oro y se quedó como rehén el oro del resto del mundo que custodiaba tras los acuerdos de Bretton Woods. En el siguiente gráfico se ve como la deuda aumenta en tiempos de guerra:







Al ser una guerra de IV generación no la hemos percibido como tal pero no por ello es menos real.

Xi ha lanzado una guerra popular gracias a un "virus" que le ha permitido parar la producción de China y obligar al mundo a posicionarse en contra de los amos del sistema monetario actual.

Como comentaba al comienzo, la guerra se basa en el engaño y empieza por las propias tropas (el pueblo) para que actúen al unísono al sonido de los tambores (el miedo a la muerte). 

El virus es indistinguible de una neumonía corriente y es etiquetado como tal mediante un test de dudosa fiabilidad. Los muertos por el "virus" no han justificado en ningún momento las medidas que se han tomado para combatirlo:







Pero las medidas que ha de cumplir la población son muy eficaces para evitar revoluciones de colores. Mientras haya cuarentena, no se puede movilizar a las masas para derrocar al gobierno. La gente está en casa, los movimientos limitados y las fronteras cerradas... 

Entiendo que la cuarentena durará mientras se redefinen las alianzas y se purga a las élites que están infiltradas en los diferentes países para mantener el sistema monetario basado en el dólar. Cuanto más tiempo se requiera en esta fase mayores serán las consecuencias económicas. Esperemos que sea breve porque si no, lo peor está aún por llegar


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (16 Mar 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> ¿en el sentido de este hilo, esto significa algo?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Menudo overspot el de Degussa¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

caype dijo:


> Gran hilo. Spielzeug, una pregunta Cómo encaja en este asunto, que la izquierda Europea y española en particular, en principio los más anti anglos y mas proclives al eje china-rusia sean los más fanáticos del virus morado?
> China lucha contra el virus morado apoyándose en Europa en sus máximos defensores?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Las élites europeas, independiente de su ideología, buscan sobrevivir y para ello no tienen más opción que seguir el guión dorado. La otra opción es que el Estado en el que viven sea ingobernable.


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 257189
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 257193
> ...



Que esta pasando por que cae a plomo?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

P


_______ dijo:


> Que esta pasando por que cae a plomo?




Pues no lo sé, pero apostaría a que se está vendiendo para obtener liquidez. Hay quien espera mayores caídas en bolsa y obtener mucha rentabilidad del asunto de la pandemia.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Mar 2020)

Grandes fondos deshacen posiciones en plata y oro...nada nuevo...los depositantes y tenedores huyen como ovejas despavoridas...QUIEREN SU PASTAAAAA!!!!

ENSEÑAMEEEEEEE LA PASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Les suena verdad...


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Que esta pasando por que cae a plomo?



El precio del oro se fija en un mercado que permite ventas al descubierto (sin respaldo de oro físico, oro-papel para entendernos). Se están liquidando papeles supuestamente respaldados por oro pero hay 300 papelitos por cada onza de oro físico...

Son dos mercados diferentes, el oro-papel sin respaldo fija, en teoría, el precio del oro físico. Pero no hay oro físico disponible al precio que marca el oro-papel. Como puedes ver en el anterior mensaje de @Ulisses , no vas a encontrar ni oro ni plata al precio que marca el fixing de Londres (oro-papel).

Puede darse el caso de que el oro-papel valga 0 si la gente lo liquida y no encuentra comprador. Pero nadie te va a regalar oro físico... Son mercados diferentes y parece que se está desligando uno de otro.


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El precio del oro se fija en un mercado que permite ventas al descubierto (sin respaldo de oro físico, oro-papel para entendernos). Se están liquidando papeles supuestamente respaldados por oro pero hay 300 papelitos por cada onza de oro físico...
> 
> Son dos mercados diferentes, el oro-papel sin respaldo fija, en teoría, el precio del oro físico. Pero no hay oro físico disponible al precio que marca el oro-papel. Como puedes ver en el anterior mensaje de @Ulisses , no vas a encontrar ni oro ni plata al precio que marca el fixing de Londres (oro-papel).
> 
> Puede darse el caso de que el oro-papel valga 0 si la gente lo liquida y no encuentra comprador. Pero nadie te va a regalar oro físico... Son mercados diferentes y parece que se está desligando uno de otro.



Eso ya lo sabía pero entendía que en el guano en algún momento la demanda por metales físicos debía ir aumentando y cubriendo ela diferencia papel/físico y, aumentar el precio. 

Osea que la gente todavía no, esta comprando oro físico se entiende.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabía pero entendía que en el guano en algún momento la demanda por metales físicos debía ir aumentando y cubriendo ela diferencia papel/físico y, aumentar el precio.
> 
> Osea que la gente todavía no, esta comprando oro físico se entiende.



No....eso parece. Pero cuando quieran hacerlo los precios van a ser como los de degussa o peores.


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> No....eso parece. Pero cuando quieran hacerlo los precios van a ser como los de degussa o peores.



Donde puedo ver los precios de degussa


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Donde puedo ver los precios de degussa



Comprar barras de oro online - Con certificación LBMA

Mejor mira los del andorrano, son mucho más razonables
Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería


----------



## _______ (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Comprar barras de oro online - Con certificación LBMA
> 
> Mejor mira los del andorrano, son mucho más razonables
> Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería



Pero si, están "por los suelos" Tambien


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Comprar barras de oro online - Con certificación LBMA
> 
> Mejor mira los del andorrano, son mucho más razonables
> Compra venta de oro y plata. Monedas y lingotes - Andorrano Joyería




¿Crees que habrá un descenso progresivo del oro a medida que se necesite más liquidez hasta que este en un puto de mínimo precio?

¿Será este momento donde sea recomendable comprar ?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Crees que habrá un descenso progresivo del oro a medida que se necesite más liquidez hasta que este en un puto de mínimo precio?
> 
> ¿Será este momento donde sea recomendable comprar ?



No estoy seguro. Pero tal y como dijo Spielzeug, aunque un mercado marca el precio del otro, si lo que quieres es comprar físico, tal vez nadie quiera vendértelo al precio del oro-papel.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Se ha roto todo, en breve no habrá físico para nadie, lo digo de buena tinta, lis precios spot son un chiste, no esperéis comprar oro a 40 el gramo ni plata a 11 la onza, simplemente no se va a poder.



Traigo de otro hilo un post de @Piel de Luna que es un forero que tiene contactos en el mercado de compra-venta de metales (físicos, no papel)

El precio del oro-papel está bajando mientras que el oro físico sube. La plata, por ejemplo, está en estos momentos por debajo del coste de extracción de casi todas las minas.

O corrigen pronto la situación o el COMEX pasará a ser irrelevante en la formación del precio.


----------



## tristezadeclon (16 Mar 2020)

Coininvest ahora mismo:



1 oz Krugerrand de Plata (2020)
31.10g
desde 17,45 €

Precio oficial de la plata ahora mismo:

*Futuros plata - May 2020 (SIK0)*

_Datos derivados en tiempo real _

12,295 -2,205 -15,21%

Precio de la plata hoy | Cotización de la plata - Investing.com

por cierto q 12.3$ son 11€, o sea q del precio oficial 11€ al real al q te venden la bullion mas barata del mercado (y la peor, si de plata hablamos) hay un sobreprecio del 59%

el precio oficial de cotización puede decir misa, q el precio real es otro q nada tiene q ver ahora mismo

no pongo el caso de las maple, las silver eagles y no digamos ya las libertad pq ahí directamente es q no tienen, y si les queda algo el precio es desorbitado


----------



## Rain dog (16 Mar 2020)

Tengo que reconocer que no acabo de pillar el fondo del hilo, que me parece muy, muy interesante.. Veo la esencia de los bloques EEUU+mamporreros y su sistema-estafa FIAT, y el del oro, con Rusia y China a la cabeza. Pero fuera de eso, planteo cuestiones:

¿El virus, como patógeno, es real, o no? Si no es real ¿de dónde salen todos los testimonios de enfermeros, etcétera?

Si el virus existe y es grave, ¿por qué su propagación no tiene ningún sentido? ¿Por qué no se propagó a India? ¿Por qué Irán tiene un brote tremendo, pero no se propaga al resto de países de su entorno?

Entiendo que nadie pensamos que el brote del virus es natural... entonces, ¿qué bloque es culpable de su dispersión?

¿Por que USA, con un tráfico aéreo bestial, no fue el principal foco del virus después de China? ¿Por qué Noruega o Suecia, con una densidad poblacional veinticinco veces inferior a la Inglaterra superpoblada, tiene más infectados que Reino Unido?

¿Por qué en España hay un brote tremendo en Madrid, pero Barcelona, ciudad muy internacional, lo tiene mucho menor? ¿Y Valencia con su puerto? ¿Por qué sí en el País Vasco?

¿A qué responde la firmeza del Gobierno? Todos esperábamos sufrir al sindiós autonómico en acción, pero Sánchez ha actuado con contundencia, centralizandolo todo, y sin chorradas con sus socios de las nacioncitas. ¿Por qué?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Hace un par de días me enviaron un audio de un periodista económico argentino. Hablaba de que han sido los chinos. Que han usado el coronavirus con toda la parafernalia mediática (en plan armagedón) para tirar los precios de su propia bolsa. De ese modo han salido por patas los capitales extranjeros y ellos han aprovechado para comprar sus propias empresas a precio de saldo con parte del billón de dólares de deuda americana. Es decir, una especie de nacionalización del sector productivo usando la vieja estratagema del pánico infundado que hizo famosos a los Rothschild. Pero viendo las gráficas de la bolsa de china, no he sido capaz de darle credibilidad. (Tampoco sé si es posible cambiar tan fácilmente esa deuda americana por acciones).


----------



## angela82 (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Coronavirus penetrates halls of power - Global Times
> 
> El virus infecta los círculos del poder.
> Positivo el jefe de prensa de Bolsonaro
> ...



Hola Spielzeug,

Como tú dices y en el artículo de los chinos se interpreta así, parece que España pasa al bando del oro. Ahora bien, me planteo la pregunta sí sería toda España o habría algunas comunidades como p.ej. Cataluña que permanecería en el bando de los verdes-morados?

___________

Otra más que da positivo

Isabel Díaz Ayuso da positivo por coronavirus


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que no acabo de pillar el fondo del hilo, que me parece muy, muy interesante.. Veo la esencia de los bloques EEUU+mamporreros y su sistema-estafa FIAT, y el del oro, con Rusia y China a la cabeza. Pero fuera de eso, planteo cuestiones:
> 
> ¿El virus, como patógeno, es real, o no? Si no es real ¿de dónde salen todos los testimonios de enfermeros, etcétera?
> 
> ...



*El patrón de contagio por países así como su volumen y tasa de mortalidad no sigue ningún patrón asociado a un virus real.*

Aquellos países que se alían con China, y el nuevo sistema monetario 2.0 con respaldo en oro, son aquellos que se han ido infectando.

Aquellos que se "infectan" apoyan a que se pare la economía, apoyan a China y se ponen de su lado, y ayuda a que se siga con la locura del virus y la pandemia global. Esto hace que el siguiente país surja la locura, y presionan a los gobiernos y a los ciudadanos a que se tomen las medidas necesarias, extendiendo la "pandemia" de un país a otro.

Hace semanas el Gobierno lanzó a la población un mensaje diciendo poco más que estamos ante un resfriado, y unos días después vamos a morir todos. Puede que por las altas esferas hayan decido ya de que lado están y han hincado rodilla frente a China, dando la espalda al dolar.

*Tenemos nuevo amo, y tiene los ojos rasgados*

Todos tenemos una carga de VIH, como remanente de la vacuna de la polio, al igual que el VIH, tenemos virus y patógenos que conviven con el ser humano desde que existimos.

¿Han usado uno de estos virus que tiene todo ser humano y le estamos echando la culpa de la muerte y contagio al coronavirus cuando es una simple gripe o realmente han filtrado un nuevo virus que antes solo estaba presente en animales ?

*¿Realmente importa de algo? Lo importante no es si existe o no el virus, lo importante es que con esta ingeniería social se ha conseguido que se pare medio planeta!!!!!!*


----------



## Rain dog (16 Mar 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> *El patrón de contagio por países así como su volumen y tasa de mortalidad no sigue ningún patrón asociado a un virus real.*
> 
> Aquellos países que se alían con China, y el nuevo sistema monetario 2.0 con respaldo en oro, son aquellos que se han ido infectando.
> 
> ...



Vale. Pero entonces, ¿por qué las figuras públicas del stablishment USA, como Arnold S., que mandan mensajes por twitter pidiendo que la gente se quede en casa? ¿Por qué el eje contrario, USA+UK+etc. aceptan el juego, a "baja intensidad"? ¿Por qué no hacen saltan la liebre?

No lo veo claro.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que no acabo de pillar el fondo del hilo, que me parece muy, muy interesante.. Veo la esencia de los bloques EEUU+mamporreros y su sistema-estafa FIAT, y el del oro, con Rusia y China a la cabeza. Pero fuera de eso, planteo cuestiones:
> 
> ¿El virus, como patógeno, es real, o no? Si no es real ¿de dónde salen todos los testimonios de enfermeros, etcétera?



La neumonía es una enfermedad REAL que causa más de 2.000 muertos cada día en el mundo y cuyos síntomas son indistinguibles del "nuevo virus". El pacotest lo que hace es etiquetar como coronavirus una enfermedad ya existente (la neumonía) y puede dar "positivo" cualquiera a quien se lo hagan. @Vilux puede dar más detalles al respecto.

Por lo tanto, hay testimonios de gente enferma de neumonía a los que les han etiquetado como coronavirus gracias al pacotest.



Rain dog dijo:


> Si el virus existe y es grave, ¿por qué su propagación no tiene ningún sentido? ¿Por qué no se propagó a India? ¿Por qué Irán tiene un brote tremendo, pero no se propaga al resto de países de su entorno?
> 
> Entiendo que nadie pensamos que el brote del virus es natural... entonces, ¿qué bloque es culpable de su dispersión?
> 
> ...



La "propagación" del virus depende de dar positivo en el pacotest. Es decir, si hacen test en determinado sitio, la enfermedad se "expande" en esa zona. Sin pacotest, no hay nueva enfermedad.

Lo primero que hizo USA fue negar credibilidad al test y buscó su propio test para intentar neutralizar la amenaza de la "nueva" enfermedad.

Quién está interesado en dar credibilidad a la "nueva enfermedad"? Aquellos países susceptibles de sufrir una revolución de colores: Irán (ya ha sufrido varias), Italia (potencialmente puede sufrirla y está en el punto de mira desde que Salvini subió al poder)

Qué se consigue declarando el estado de alarma? El miedo a la muerte es la mejor forma de pastorear a las masas...
-China pudo parar la producción y reducir al mínimo su consumo y ahora está en condiciones de decidir quién sigue produciendo y quién no (a cambio de realizar las acciones necesarias para bloquear al virus verde que infecta la economía, el dólar, y purgar a los elementos que formen parte del poder en la sombra)
-El resto de países se inmunizan a las revoluciones de colores ya que la gente no puede salir a la calle, pueden cerrar fronteras, sacar al ejército... sin tener que declarar la guerra oficialmente.

En estos países, están dando positivo políticos, embajadores, legisladores, miembros del gobierno... Algunos mueren y otros son etiquetados como "portadores del virus" impidiendo que puedan relacionarse, se les pone en cuarentena y se buscan sospechosos entre las personas que se relacionan con ellos.

Si te fijas, hay varios sitios donde no se toman en serio la enfermedad (países de la commonwelth) y otros donde no hay apenas casos porque la infiltración del poder paralelo es nula (Rusia) o donde ha habido purga interna hace poco (Turquía tras el último golpe de Estado)


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Vale. Pero entonces, ¿por qué las figuras públicas del stablishment USA, como Arnold S., que mandan mensajes por twitter pidiendo que la gente se quede en casa? ¿Por qué el eje contrario, USA+UK+etc. aceptan el juego, a "baja intensidad"? ¿Por qué no hacen saltan la liebre?
> 
> No lo veo claro.



Ya han intentado saltar la liebre diciendo que el coronavirus no es más peligroso que la gripe común pero vivimos en un mundo globalizado y eso no tiene credibilidad cuando la población ve las medidas de protección que toman otros países para combatir la "peligrosa enfermedad".

Lo puedes ver en el propio foro, la desconfianza hacia el gobierno por no tomar medidas similares a otros países.

En cualquier caso, declaren que es una simple gripe o no, las consecuencias a la economía son REALES y la población se ve afectada por el "virus" igualmente. Aquellos que no sigan el nuevo guión, se van a quedar fuera de la economía mundial y su territorio va a ser difícilmente gobernable (guerra de IV generación)


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Entonces, quedarían dos bloques en plan orwelliano: Eurasia para Rusia, y el resto: América y parte de Africa para los americanos.


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya han intentado saltar la liebre diciendo que el coronavirus no es más peligroso que la gripe común pero vivimos en un mundo globalizado y eso no tiene credibilidad cuando la población ve las medidas de protección que toman otros países para combatir la "peligrosa enfermedad".
> 
> Lo puedes ver en el propio foro, la desconfianza hacia el gobierno por no tomar medidas similares a otros países.
> 
> En cualquier caso, declaren que es una simple gripe o no, las consecuencias a la economía son REALES y la población se ve afectada por el "virus" igualmente. Aquellos que no sigan el nuevo guión, se van a quedar fuera de la economía mundial y su territorio va a ser difícilmente gobernable (guerra de IV generación)



El hecho de que haya gente famosa de USA que declara tener el virus es sencillo.

No veo USA como un bloque cerrado en contra del virus agarrado a su amado papel verde. ¿A caso no hay una élite usana que apuestan por el nuevo sistema monetario? Que sean pocos los que están en contra del nuevo sistema, pero haberlos los hay.


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Entonces, quedarían dos bloques en plan orwelliano: Eurasia para Rusia, y el resto: América y parte de Africa para los americanos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 257379



Mola


----------



## Rain dog (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya han intentado saltar la liebre diciendo que el coronavirus no es más peligroso que la gripe común pero vivimos en un mundo globalizado y eso no tiene credibilidad cuando la población ve las medidas de protección que toman otros países para combatir la "peligrosa enfermedad".
> 
> Lo puedes ver en el propio foro, la desconfianza hacia el gobierno por no tomar medidas similares a otros países.
> 
> En cualquier caso, declaren que es una simple gripe o no, las consecuencias a la economía son REALES y la población se ve afectada por el "virus" igualmente. Aquellos que no sigan el nuevo guión, se van a quedar fuera de la economía mundial y su territorio va a ser difícilmente gobernable (guerra de IV generación)



Te agradezco el resumen de tu teoría. No he visto nada parecido por ahí. Si es correcta, lo siguiente será el "contra ataque" del bloque USA. Porque como ya habréis oído, no se van a dejar quitar el chollo que tienen entre manos sin liarla pardísima.

Y la influencia sociocultural de los norteamericanos en Europa es brutísima. Nos han infectado desde sus universidades marxisto-culturales desde hace décadas. La cultura, la academia, desde la escuela a la universidad, todo el movimiento politico-cultural marxista que lo domina todo... hay muchísimo para rebobinar y un plan de ingeniería social que ha costado décadas levantar, y cuyos objetivos son a más décadas vista.

En fin, ya veremos.


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Te agradezco el resumen de tu teoría. No he visto nada parecido por ahí. Si es correcta, lo siguiente será el "contra ataque" del bloque USA. Porque como ya habréis oído, no se van a dejar quitar el chollo que tienen entre manos sin liarla pardísima.
> 
> Y la influencia sociocultural de los norteamericanos en Europa es brutísima. Nos han infectado desde sus universidades marxisto-culturales desde hace décadas. La cultura, la academia, desde la escuela a la universidad, todo el movimiento politico-cultural marxista que lo domina todo... hay muchísimo para rebobinar y un plan de ingeniería social que ha costado décadas levantar, y cuyos objetivos son a más décadas vista.
> 
> En fin, ya veremos.



A eso es lo que temo. Una cosa es para medio planeta para forzar el cambio de sistema, pero hay otro bloque que todavía no ha movido ficha.

*Y el otro bloque no usa virus, sino bombas. *


----------



## esseri (16 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Entonces, quedarían dos bloques en plan orwelliano: Eurasia para Rusia, y el resto: América y parte de Africa para los americanos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 257379




Francia impone una multa récord de 1.102 millones de euros a Apple


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (16 Mar 2020)

Bueno , que cnste que no estoy de acuerdo con las medidas tan extremas de confinamiento. No obstante , al parecer, aun queda gente dudando de laletalidad del virus.

Aqui hay un hombre que nos eneña las esquelas de un periódico italiano actualesy las compara con las de hace un mes.



En fin.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

@angela82 :

Creo que la Unión Europea se pasará en bloque al nuevo sistema monetario.

En Alemania están presionando para cancelar las maniobras de la OTAN por motivos de salud:

STOP DEFENDER BEI CORONA! | Ulmer Ärzteinitiative


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Unas maniobras con 20.000 soldados llegados de USA. No es moco de pavo.....


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Bueno , que cnste que no estoy de acuerdo con las medidas tan extremas de confinamiento. No obstante , al parecer, aun queda gente dudando de laletalidad del virus.
> 
> Aqui hay un hombre que nos eneña las esquelas de un periódico italiano actualesy las compara con las de hace un mes.
> 
> ...



El virus verde, el dólar, es muy peligroso. Ha causado millones de muertes para obligar al mundo a usarlo. Hace que cada generación sea más pobre que la anterior hasta el punto de que los jóvenes actuales no tienen posibilidad de tener un proyecto de vida, independizarse... Infecta nuestras instituciones, nuestro sistema financiero y los cerebros de gente como tú que no entiende el mundo en el que vive. Hay que derrotarlo.

Confinado en casa estás luchando contra él aunque creas que la lucha es contra una nueva enfermedad que han bautizado como coronavirus.

Gracias por tu colaboración


----------



## nicoburza (16 Mar 2020)

Buenas preguntas realizó el forero. Que esta pasando en India? Son mas d mil millones y ni noticias. Y los vecinos de irán?? Por qué no sufren tanto? Es evidente que esto no es un virus normal, sino eeuu tmbn debería tener miles y miles de casos.


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El virus verde, el dólar, es muy peligroso. Ha causado millones de muertes para obligar al mundo a usarlo. Hace que cada generación sea más pobre que la anterior hasta el punto de que los jóvenes actuales no tienen posibilidad de tener un proyecto de vida, independizarse... Infecta nuestras instituciones, nuestro sistema financiero y los cerebros de gente como tú que no entiende el mundo en el que vive. Hay que derrotarlo.
> 
> Confinado en casa estás luchando contra él aunque creas que la lucha es contra una nueva enfermedad que han bautizado como coronavirus.
> 
> Gracias por tu colaboración



¿Y qué opinas del "simulacro" defender europe 2020?

Más de 20.000 usanos van a invadir Europa, y no los países perifericos, sino a los grandes.

¿Crees que es casualidad? ¿Van a usar el ejercito americano en Europa para obligar por medio de la fuerza a los grandes a que se dejen de tonterías y se pongan a trabajar y decir que el virus ya ha pasado?


----------



## jam14 (16 Mar 2020)

EEUU decide retirarse de las maniobras Defender Europe en Alemania por el coronavirus


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Buenas preguntas realizó el forero. Que esta pasando en India? Son mas d mil millones y ni noticias. Y los vecinos de irán?? Por qué no sufren tanto? Es evidente que esto no es un virus normal, sino eeuu tmbn debería tener miles y miles de casos.



No pacotest = no hay enfermedad

India forma parte de la commonwelth y no hay pacotest (por ahora). Otros países no necesitan declarar estado de emergencia para realizar purgas internas o pasarse al esquema monetario basado en oro.

PD. Parece que nuestro presidente también está infectado. Si hace lo que tiene que hacer, se curará


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Buenas preguntas realizó el forero. Que esta pasando en India? Son mas d mil millones y ni noticias. Y los vecinos de irán?? Por qué no sufren tanto? Es evidente que esto no es un virus normal, sino eeuu tmbn debería tener miles y miles de casos.



Porque el "virus" va allí donde tiene que ir. Aquellos países controlados por el globalismo y con una posición geoestratégica fundamental (España/ Italia) , aquellos con peso económico (Francia/Alemania) y países como Iran que apoya a China y quiere dejar las sanciones de USA para robarle su petróleo. 

El resto de países de 2º fila como India serán los últimos en añadirse al bando ganador. *Esto es una partida de risk

*


----------



## rayban00 (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No pacotest = no hay enfermedad
> 
> India forma parte de la commonwelth y no hay pacotest (por ahora). Otros países no necesitan declarar estado de emergencia para realizar purgas internas o pasarse al esquema monetario basado en oro.
> 
> PD. Parece que nuestro presidente también está infectado. Si hace lo que tiene que hacer, se curará




¿No crees que hay que tener pelotas para decantarse entre China y USA y el globalismo?

Si yo fuera Pedro Sánchez , no sabría que hacer, y formamos parte de la OTAN, con americanos en España desde la muerte de Franco, con bases americanas en nuestro territorio. 

Me sorprende la rapidez de todo esto.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El virus verde, el dólar, es muy peligroso. Ha causado millones de muertes para obligar al mundo a usarlo. Hace que cada generación sea más pobre que la anterior hasta el punto de que los jóvenes actuales no tienen posibilidad de tener un proyecto de vida, independizarse... Infecta nuestras instituciones, nuestro sistema financiero y los cerebros de gente como tú que no entiende el mundo en el que vive. Hay que derrotarlo.
> 
> Confinado en casa estás luchando contra él aunque creas que la lucha es contra una nueva enfermedad que han bautizado como coronavirus.
> 
> Gracias por tu colaboración



Estas hablando con un lonchafinista de la quinta de 2006, te lo aclaro porque te veo despistado.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿No crees que hay que tener pelotas para decantarse entre China y USA y el globalismo?
> 
> Si yo fuera Pedro Sánchez , no sabría que hacer, y formamos parte de la OTAN, con americanos en España desde la muerte de Franco, con bases americanas en nuestro territorio.
> 
> Me sorprende la rapidez de todo esto.



En este momento es decidirse entre patrón oro o colapso económico y que el territorio sea ingobernable. 

China ya está volviendo a producir pero sólo los países que se unan al nuevo sistema monetario van a seguir en la cadena de distribución y de pagos.

Ya anunciaron públicamente en sus medios de comunicación en agosto del año pasado que se vuelve al patrón oro si o si. Sin hacerlo público, los movimientos que llevan haciendo desde hace más de quince años igualmente apuntaban a que ese era su objetivo. 

De sorpresa puede pillar a mucha gente ya que de estos temas tan importantes la prensa "libre" de occidente no informa pero las élites lo saben perfectamente y posiblemente haya división en las mismas sobre qué partido tomar. Incluso dentro de EEUU hay apoyo al patrón oro en ciertos sectores.

La aparición del "virus" obliga a las élites a tomar partido ya que supone una declaración de guerra al poder en la sombra. Los actores, incluso los infectados por el "virus", tienen la opción de cambiar de guión o atenerse a las consecuencias.


----------



## nicoburza (16 Mar 2020)

Entonces la clave de todo este pánico es el test??? ahí radicarìa todo. Bueno ya he leìdo que en españa dan por positivos a cualquiera que tenga leves sintomas, asi que las cifras se van a seguir disparando.

Pero entonces españa se estarìa yendo para el lado de china? permitirìa eso la elite global con tanta masonerìa infiltrada en españa hace tanto tiempo?

Y Donald qué papel juega??? vi su llegada a la presidencia como outsider con cierta "esperanza", sobretodo por tanto ataque de la progresìa mundial.


----------



## angela82 (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @angela82 :
> 
> Creo que la Unión Europea se pasará en bloque al nuevo sistema monetario.
> 
> ...



Pues sí. Según cuenta el Süddeutsche Zeitung ya estan totalmente paradas.

Militärmanöver "Defender Europe 20" wird beendet

Y no es de extrañar que los propios americanos hayan pedido cancelarlas si te lees este otro artículo del mismo periódico del día 13

Ausmanövriert


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Mar 2020)

La ue está dominada por la masonería y soros. Y china es una creación globalista . No se puede hablar de europa como si tuviera soberanía. La creación de la ue fue una creación de las élites económicas para el plan del nuevo orden mundial. Macron es un títere de rochilschild. Sánchez es títere de soros . Está Estados Unidos autodestroyendose a propósito . Las élite financiera a decidido hacer un reseteo y llevar el poder a china antes de instaurar el nuevo orden mundial . Estados Unidos no es la buena de la peli pero china tampoco . El nwo está muy cerca


----------



## Ulisses (16 Mar 2020)

Es curioso, pero da la sensación de que en todo este tinglado los países de oriente medio no pintan nada, ni los de hispanoamérica ni los africanos. Un virus muy selectivo, sin duda. Ni una sola noticia de la incidencia en esos países.

Es como si estuviesen destinados al eterno rol de ser proveedores de materias primas y el stalingrado donde darse las hostias entre los que las comercializan. Como siempre.....


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Mar 2020)

Es absurdo pensar que Sánchez Salvini, merkel o macron se han pasado al bando chino . Cuando ellos no son los que mandan de verdad . Primero son masones y no sabemos que se deciden en las logias . Si europa abandona el dólar y se va al patrón oro es porque los globalistas financieros lo han decidido . Los títeres Sánchez y macron actuarán lo que le digan sus jefes que les han convertido en presidentes


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2020)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es absurdo pensar que Sánchez Salvini, merkel o macron se han pasado al bando chino . Cuando ellos no son los que mandan de verdad . Primero son masones y no sabemos que se deciden en las logias . Si europa abandona el dólar y se va al patrón oro es porque los globalistas financieros lo han decidido . Los títeres Sánchez y macron actuarán lo que le digan sus jefes que les han convertido en presidentes



Siiiii , todo forma parte del plan de una élite omnipotente, omnisciente y con el don de la ubicuidad.Nunca habido conflictos internos dentro de las élites, jamás se han disgregado imperios y si ha ocurrido alguna vez formaba parte de EL PLAN... 

Las élites están encantadas de que les otorgues atributos divinos y que sientas miedo sólo con pensar en su existencia.


----------



## Alex Cosma (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siiiii , todo forma parte del plan de una élite omnipotente, omnisciente y con el don de la ubicuidad.Nunca habido conflictos internos dentro de las élites, jamás se han disgregado imperios y si ha ocurrido alguna vez formaba parte de EL PLAN...
> 
> Las élites están encantadas de que les otorgues atributos divinos y que sientas miedo sólo con pensar en su existencia.



Son los medios globalistas lo que están provocando el pánico el reseteo mundial.Pedro Sánchez no tiene el poder de decidir una decisión así . Lo mismo que merkel y macron y demás títeres de la élite económica globalista y de soros. Sánchez macron que son masones dirán lo que pacten en las logias y su jefes soros,bill gates. El objetivo de la masonería es implantar el nuevo orden mundial en 2030 . China es creación globalista. Este fake de pandemia está planeada al milímetro para acabar con el dólar y empezar el patrón oro


----------



## Unvoxing (16 Mar 2020)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ue está dominada por la masonería y soros. Y china es una creación globalista . No se puede hablar de europa como si tuviera soberanía. La creación de la ue fue una creación de las élites económicas para el plan del nuevo orden mundial. Macron es un títere de rochilschild. Sánchez es títere de soros . Está Estados Unidos autodestroyendose a propósito . Las élite financiera a decidido hacer un reseteo y llevar el poder a china antes de instaurar el nuevo orden mundial . Estados Unidos no es la buena de la peli pero china tampoco . El nwo está muy cerca



¡Y tan cerca!, como que hace tiempo que ya no llevan ni careta estos putos masones judios.

En NU - Sultan, la capital del NWO, ya se pasean como triunfadores:


----------



## Unvoxing (16 Mar 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿No crees que hay que tener pelotas para decantarse entre China y USA y el globalismo?
> 
> Si yo fuera Pedro Sánchez , no sabría que hacer, y formamos parte de la OTAN, con americanos en España desde la muerte de Franco, con bases americanas en nuestro territorio.
> 
> Me sorprende la rapidez de todo esto.



¿...entre China y USA y el globalismo?

¡¡Madre mía!!
Tu vuelve a tus supermercados, que es lo tuyo y deja hablar a los mayores. XD


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Mar 2020)

Si hubiera una guerra china y Estados Unidos. Porque los medios occidentales globalistas pro otan y Estados Unidos están creando un shock con la pandemia fake que favorece a china y el reseteo mundial . Para que haya guerra debe haber 2 enfrentados y china y las élites globalistas occidentales están de acuerdo en este fake que perjudica al dólar y favorece a china. El único que se me escapa del guion es trump si está metido también en el ajo de la caída del dólar y el reseteo mundial . Aunque por una parte se dice que trump quería acabar con el dólar para crear comercio trabajo y riqueza real .El plan final es gobierno mundial 2030. Tampoco tiene sentido que los globalistas intenten acabar con su sistema financiero y vuelvan al patrón oro y la economia real cosa que beneficia a trump . Y los globalistas odian a trump . Realmente es un tema muy complejo


----------



## Rain dog (16 Mar 2020)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Son los medios globalistas lo que están provocando el pánico el reseteo mundial.Pedro Sánchez no tiene el poder de decidir una decisión así . Lo mismo que merkel y macron y demás títeres de la élite económica globalista y de soros. Sánchez macron que son masones dirán lo que pacten en las logias y su jefes soros,bill gates. El objetivo de la masonería es implantar el nuevo orden mundial en 2030 . China es creación globalista. Este fake de pandemia está planeada al milímetro para acabar con el dólar y empezar el patrón oro



Desgraciadamente, porque creo que para la Humanidad tendrá peores consecuencias, yo estoy también en esta línea.

Pero no desprecio otras líneas, y por eso he preguntado al autor de este hilo sus impresiones. Todo es posible.


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Mar 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> pero Sánchez ha actuado con contundencia, centralizandolo todo, y sin chorradas con sus socios de las nacioncitas. ¿Por qué?



El ejército no ha entrado hoy en Cataluña y Vascongadas, y no va a entrar


----------



## Rain dog (16 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> El ejército no ha entrado hoy en Cataluña y Vascongadas, y no va a entrar



Peor para ellos. Las UME no están para ocupar a nadie, sino para aumentar la seguridad en puntos estratégicos (como los Supermercados), apoyar a las FCSE, y desinfectar a saco, que es a lo que las van a poner.

Pero Sánchez ha centralizado el mando de todo, y les ha dejado solo la gestión. Su aparición fue contundente, en lugar de cogérsela con papel de fumar, como siempre.

Y no le doy mérito; Sánchez es un mandado. Simplemente me pregunto por qué ha recibido esas órdenes.


----------



## tixel (16 Mar 2020)

Para los que quieren comprar oro y plata decir que todas las paginas que venden no están sirviendo. Lo se de primera mano porque tengo un pedido hecho y hable hoy con el andorrano y me dijo que en esta situación no pueden mandar paquetes porque al ser una situación de emerencia o como coño la llamen las compañias de seguro no cubren y son pedidos muy caros. Me dijo que empezaran a servir cuando pase la locura esta. Lo mismo pasa con otras casas que incluso ya ponen fuera de stock en muchas piezas.
Como ya vi que por ahí ya no hay nada que hacer y además el precio que tienen es una burrada comparado con el spot (monedas de 1oz de plata a 18€ cuando el spot está a 11) estoy pensando en las cripto respaldadas en oro. Pero me dan un poco de cangelo. Estoy mirando DGX (Digix) que llevan desde el 2016 y al parecer están auditados por bureau veritas y ahora tiene 5 millones de $ de capitalización (que no es mucho), puedes redimir tus DGX en oro pero solo a partir de 100g y en Singapur y en Canada. Estoy informandome de ellas y los de DIGIX parecen serios. Pero...
Veo que es la única manera de pillar ahora oro a precio spot y dar tremendo pelotazo.
En lo que no estoy muy de acuerdo es con lo de nwo y todo eso, el patrón oro creo que es incompatible con esas mandangas. Para implantar esas mandangas nwo hará falta oro de verdad, no darle a la impresora y todas estas manmandurrias a que estamos tan acostumbrados tienen los días contados, la izquierda pienso que lo mismo, incluso las CCAA y mucha mierda que padecemos. Creo que entre el oro y las criptomonedas, que para el que dude, han venido para quedarse y para dar un puñetazo en la mesa que se va a oir en marte y que va a dejar la revolución que supuso internet en un juego de niños van a hecer una limpia de muchos cojones. Yo creo que vamos hacía algo bueno para todos.


----------



## sonsol (16 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues es momento de hacer un último intento... El simbolismo de las viñetas del gobierno chino sobre la guerra del oro contra el billete verde hace magia para que la gente entienda de qué va toda la película.
> 
> Si no te escuchan ahora, lo harán cuando se noten las consecuencias económicas REALES del asunto.
> 
> ...




El país con más reservas de oro es USA, a no ser que en eso también mientan los chinos.

El segundo es Reino Unido, así que no veo yo tan claro quién va a ganar este pulso.

Bank of England - Gold kept

Por otro lado siempre me sorprendió que la riqueza industrial se exportara tan alegremente a una cultura que DESCONOCEMOS pq nadie, ni los rusos si quiera saben o pueden entender los planes chinos. Su escritura y sus mapas mentales son prácticamente indescifrables para la mentalidad occidental.


----------



## socrates99 (16 Mar 2020)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si hubiera una guerra china y Estados Unidos. Porque los medios occidentales globalistas pro otan y Estados Unidos están creando un shock con la pandemia fake que favorece a china y el reseteo mundial . Para que haya guerra debe haber 2 enfrentados y china y las élites globalistas occidentales están de acuerdo en este fake que perjudica al dólar y favorece a china. El único que se me escapa del guion es trump si está metido también en el ajo de la caída del dólar y el reseteo mundial . Aunque por una parte se dice que trump quería acabar con el dólar para crear comercio trabajo y riqueza real .El plan final es gobierno mundial 2030. Tampoco tiene sentido que los globalistas intenten acabar con su sistema financiero y vuelvan al patrón oro y la economia real cosa que beneficia a trump . Y los globalistas odian a trump . Realmente es un tema muy complejo



Trump es el troyano perfecto para reventar la reserva federal,por cierto esta en contra de ella.
Se ha hablado mucho de Rusia y su apoyo a Trump,pero nadie hablo de quienes son sus socios o alquilados más importantes en edificio Trump...los chinos...casualidad.
Los últimos 4 presidentes de la Fed fueron de origen judio,aquí creo que esta el .


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

Da la impresión de que se está procediendo a una voladura controlada del sistema.
-Una caída en barrena de todas las bolsas.
-Cierre y deslocalización de empresas (los obreros confinados en sus casas, imposibilidad de manifestaciones o revueltas)
-El ejército vigilando el confinamiento.
-Suspendida la activiad administrativa y judicial. (inexistencia de garantías ciudadanas) (sólo se autoriza a determinados funcionarios al teletrabajo)
-Credibilidad de la pandemia porque los positivos los dan los líderes de todos los partidos.
- Cierre de fronteras y limitación de desplazamientos.
- Regulación del número de personas que pueden entrar a comprar alimentos a un supermercado.

Sólo queda una cosa: Intervención fiscal de todos los depósitos bancarios para paliar los efectos del crash y prohibición de pagos en efectivo o con metales preciosos.

Edito para decir que lo del dinero en efectivo ya ha empezado:
El Banco de España deja de fabricar dinero para frenar los contagios


----------



## sonsol (17 Mar 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Trump es el troyano perfecto para reventar la reserva federal,por cierto esta en contra de ella.
> Se ha hablado mucho de Rusia y su apoyo a Trump,pero nadie hablo de quienes son sus socios o alquilados más importantes en edificio Trump...los chinos...casualidad.
> Los últimos 4 presidentes de la Fed fueron de origen judio,aquí creo que esta el .
> 
> ...



Trump en inglés americano significa triunfo pero en british slang significa pedo...saca tus propias conclusiones.

A ver si vamos q pensar que el pelirrojo real se ha ido a Canadá con su prole porque sí.


----------



## Victor Chanov (17 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Da la impresión de que se está procediendo a una voladura controlada del sistema



Si es a nivel global, deberán pararlo también a nivel global, escenificando una especie de fiesta colectiva-globalista

Sigo sin ver por dónde va la obra, o es un cisne negro realmente, o el que haya diseñado ésto es un genio realmente


----------



## nicoburza (17 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Es curioso, pero da la sensación de que en todo este tinglado los países de oriente medio no pintan nada, ni los de hispanoamérica ni los africanos. Un virus muy selectivo, sin duda. Ni una sola noticia de la incidencia en esos países.
> 
> Es como si estuviesen destinados al eterno rol de ser proveedores de materias primas y el stalingrado donde darse las hostias entre los que las comercializan. Como siempre.....



Soy de argentina y aquí la paranoia se esta haciendo mas que presente. Se cerraron fronteras, se suspendió la jornada escolar, se cerraron los bares, cines etc. Hoy se suspendió el fútbol, que es nuestra droga infaltable.
Pareciera realmente que se están tomando medidas de guerra o de invasión. Y todo por 2 fallecidos mayores de 60 (con probados problemas de salud anteriores) y 60 casos "confirmados"
De todas formas estoy convencido que no somos protagonistas en el tablero. Aunque ya estamos dominados de otras formas.
Solo espero que no se genere caos social. Aunque pareciera que eso está en la agenda en todas partes.


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

Pues sí, amigo nicoburza, está en la agenda, no cabe duda. Me alegra que tengamos a alguien confirmando que es así, también por Suramérica.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Solo espero que no se genere caos social. Aunque pareciera que eso está en la agenda en todas partes.



Habrá caos social por cojones.

Si al final no salir de casa será buena idea, pero no por el virus...


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2020)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si hubiera una guerra china y Estados Unidos. Porque los medios occidentales globalistas pro otan y Estados Unidos están creando un shock con la pandemia fake que favorece a china y el reseteo mundial . * Para que haya guerra debe haber 2 enfrentados* y china y las élites globalistas occidentales están de acuerdo en este fake que perjudica al dólar y favorece a china. El único que se me escapa del guion es trump si está metido también en el ajo de la caída del dólar y el reseteo mundial . Aunque por una parte se dice que trump quería acabar con el dólar para crear comercio trabajo y riqueza real .El plan final es gobierno mundial 2030. Tampoco tiene sentido que los globalistas intenten acabar con su sistema financiero y vuelvan al patrón oro y la economia real cosa que beneficia a trump . Y los globalistas odian a trump . Realmente es un tema muy complejo



Claro que hay dos bandos enfrentados:







Mira el quien se esconde con su allseyingeye en una pirámide-montaña verde:






Es fácil ver que hay, al menos, dos bandos simplemente viendo la prensa occidental que deja claro quienes son los "malos": China, Rusia, Hungría o cualquiera que no les siga el juego.


----------



## naphta (17 Mar 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> Italia recibe 26 toneladas de suministros médicos de China
> 
> *Esto podría se un ejemplo de como el bicho de marras está revelándonos como la balanza mundial
> está cambiado de lado. Mientras que EEUU bloquea sus fronteras con Europa y manda, de la misma,
> ...








La comunidad china dona material de protección a la Policía Nacional de A Coruña


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

A ver si así le revientan el negocio a las farmacias. Esos miserables están vendiendo las mascarillas desechables a 15 euros la unidad.


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Mar 2020)

Deberíamos si tuviésemos orgullo estar en guerra y pasar a cuchillo al gobierno charocomunista, a sus sicarios funcis de todo pelaje y condición y mandar a tomar por culo a bancos y financieras y no pagar un puto euro de deuda.
Levantémonos violentamente y aprovechemos esto para apoderarnos de lo que nos pertenece.
Millones de guerreros en las calles son imparables para esta banda de charos uniformadas llamadas polipollas y ese ejercito de panchitos de mierda que tenemos.
Pero debemos ser millones y entrar a sangre y fuego en las sucursales bancarias y pegar fuego a todos lo expedientes.

p.dor supuesto los extranjeros están excluidos de esto y deberían tener 4 o 5 días para marchar a sus infectos nidos de basura.


----------



## Gusman (17 Mar 2020)

¿Creéis que la repudia del Rey Felipe VI a su padre el rey emérito Juan Carlos podría ser un símbolo de que la Corona española da la espalda al dólar (USA) y se alinea con el oro y China?

El Rey renuncia a la herencia y retira la asignación a Don Juan Carlos por su fondo en un paraíso fiscal


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (17 Mar 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> ¿Creéis que la repudia del Rey Felipe VI a su padre el rey emérito Juan Carlos podría ser un símbolo de que la Corona española da la espalda al dólar (USA) y se alinea con el oro y China?
> 
> El Rey renuncia a la herencia y retira la asignación a Don Juan Carlos por su fondo en un paraíso fiscal



Puede , pero a corto plazo parece mas un
movimiento defensivo para que los anglos y el capital suizo no puedan presionarle por ese lado , ahora puede guardar una neutralidad aparente y ver que bloque hegemonico gana la partida para unirse a el .
Y esperemos que lo aprendido de su padre , y que este a su vez aprendio del suyo y de su mentor el generalisimo innombrable sirva para algo .


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

No tengo muy claro que se pueda renunciar a una herencia antes de que muera tu progenitor. Lo digo porque yo lo he hecho. Lo que se puede es transmitir una expectativa sobre la herencia, o donarla. Pero no puedes renunciar o repudiar algo que no es tuyo.

Así funciona el Código Civil español.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2020)

Latest on the novel coronavirus outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn

-Cierran fronteras Alemania y Austria
-Canadá cierra fronteras excepto a ciudadanos estadounidenses
-La bolsa de Filipinas cierra hasta nuevo aviso
-Trump da negativo al coronavirus

French ordered to stay home from midday Tuesday - World - Chinadaily.com.cn
-Macron dice que "estamos en guerra" y despliega 100.000 policías en las ciudades francesas para cumplir con una cuerentena de 15 días. Se suspende el pago de alquileres, facturas de luz, agua y gas. 






El tema de las mascarillas es recurrente en la prensa China, parece que quieren que nos la pongamos todos y hacer un ritual psicomagico:
Alejandro Jodorowsky - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## angela82 (17 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> No tengo muy claro que se pueda renunciar a una herencia antes de que muera tu progenitor. Lo digo porque yo lo he hecho. Lo que se puede es transmitir una expectativa sobre la herencia, o donarla. Pero no puedes renunciar o repudiar algo que no es tuyo.
> 
> Así funciona el Código Civil español.



Así es como tú dices.

Felipe VI: El Rey no puede renunciar a la herencia y según el Código Civil sólo podrá hacerlo al morir su padre


----------



## angela82 (17 Mar 2020)

Nueva viñeta significativa de los chinos







Cabinet focuses on shoring up trade - Chinadaily.com.cn

Mi interpretación: La economía florecerá de nuevo con la llegada de la primavera si las principales monedas existentes están respaldadas por el oro tal y como se ve por el color dorado de esas cuatro monedas.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Nueva viñeta significativa de los chinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metamorfosis de las monedas (las mariposas) para estar respaldadas por oro.

Más claro de que va el virus:


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

La demanda de oro físico ya se había disparado antes de la bajada:

La crisis del coronavirus dispara la demanda de oro: "Las refinerías no dan abasto"


----------



## Victor Chanov (17 Mar 2020)

Hilo muy interesante, de lo mejor del foro ahora mismo


----------



## Pinovski (17 Mar 2020)

Totalmente, me hace gracia cuando los conspiranoicos dicen "la élite quiere", "la élite no se que", como si fuera un grupo homogéneo. No se ponen de acuerdo 5 partidos como para ponerse de acuerdo las 278378476290820924847 élites del mundo.


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

Hoy, en la web de El Andorrano la mayor parte de las monedas de plata están agotadas.


----------



## Victor Chanov (17 Mar 2020)

Ojo, que tengo la impresión de que en Francia y en España se está descontrolado la cosa, he visto varios videos en twitter de gente discutiendo muy "acaloradamente" en supermercados, peleas entre vecinos etc

Creo que está subiendo la temperatura social muy notablemente desde hoy


----------



## angela82 (17 Mar 2020)

Ahí va otra viñeta de los chinos para quien quiera comentarla 

*Short-term pain, long-term gains - Dolor a corto plazo, ganancias a largo plazo





*


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Ahí va otra viñeta de los chinos para quien quiera comentarla



No soy capaz de tanta introspección alegórica. La abeja laboriosa que acumula es China, supongo. Y después está el pájaro que se lleva algo furtivamente....


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Ahí va otra viñeta de los chinos para quien quiera comentarla
> 
> *Short-term pain, long-term gains - Dolor a corto plazo, ganancias a largo plazo
> 
> ...



De dónde salen las viñetas ezas?


----------



## angela82 (17 Mar 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> De dónde salen las viñetas ezas?



De este importante periodico chino

Short-term pain, long-term gains - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## nicoburza (18 Mar 2020)

Bueno aquí en Argentina la paranoia crece minuto a minuto. Las medidas q se están tomando no tienen precedente. Encima el sábado comienza un fin de semana largo de 4 días, normalmente usado para viajar a algún destino turístico a descansar. Ya desde el gobierno desalentaron esa idea, no habrá ni buses ni aviones disponibles. Las ciudades cierran hoteles y bares.
Se están lanzando medidas para ayudar económicamente a las empresas y pequeños negocios (todo imprimiendo billetitos, lo q traerá hiper inflación en breve).
La verdad el panorama pinta negro, aún falta todo el otoño y sus enfermedades de siempre. El pánico será histórico. Se que tienen sus problemas allá pero necesito descargar lo q esta pasando.

A todo esto, sabrán nuestros gobernantes locales de que va la situación global?? Entiendo q no llegan ahí por azar y que aqui también la masonería y los think tanks tienen su peso.
Pero todas estas medidas tomadas vendrían a confirmar q se está del lado del "guión chino" del virus??

Saludos y seguimos adelante.


----------



## Victor Chanov (18 Mar 2020)

Muy sutil


----------



## matias331 (18 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Soy de argentina y aquí la paranoia se esta haciendo mas que presente. Se cerraron fronteras, se suspendió la jornada escolar, se cerraron los bares, cines etc. Hoy se suspendió el fútbol, que es nuestra droga infaltable.
> Pareciera realmente que se están tomando medidas de guerra o de invasión. Y todo por 2 fallecidos mayores de 60 (con probados problemas de salud anteriores) y 60 casos "confirmados"
> De todas formas estoy convencido que no somos protagonistas en el tablero. Aunque ya estamos dominados de otras formas.
> Solo espero que no se genere caos social. Aunque pareciera que eso está en la agenda en todas partes.




En Perú lo mismo, solo que aquí todavía no hay muertos y van por 120 los confirmados.......un detalle a resaltar es que el gobierno entregara S/. 380, algo mas de 120 dolares a 3 millones de familias.........la RBU? .


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Mar 2020)

SE confirma, en todos los sitios se eligen a los mismos mierdas, ZEMOS aZI.


----------



## Gusman (18 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Ojo, que tengo la impresión de que en Francia y en España se está descontrolado la cosa, he visto varios videos en twitter de gente discutiendo muy "acaloradamente" en supermercados, peleas entre vecinos etc
> 
> Creo que está subiendo la temperatura social muy notablemente desde hoy



Es normal que ocurran cosas así. La gente no está preparada para la situación que estamos viviendo y mucho menos para la que está por venir. 
Ellos han vivido en los mundos de Yupi durante toda su puta vida, pensando en su libertad, sus derechos...
La mayoría van a despertar de golpe durante las próximas semanas y les va a suponer un shock, que en muchos casos lleva a situaciones así. De ahí que se haya decretado el estado de alarma. Olvidaos del virus.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

China to hold virus prevention conference with European countries - Chinadaily.com.cn
Nation seeks to help world in virus battle - Chinadaily.com.cn
Ofensiva diplomática China para coordinar la lucha contra el virus con diferentes naciones. Parece que África y la EU pasan al guión chino.


----------



## angela82 (18 Mar 2020)

The bull is dead - Chinadaily.com.cn

El toro ha muerto

El toro son los mercados







".. Creía que el coronavirus no enfermaba a los animales..!!


----------



## Ulisses (18 Mar 2020)

Pues como los del nuevo orden chino valoren las monedas según el respaldo en oro de cada una, vamos a tener que implementar aquel viejo aforismo del hilo del oro, en donde se decía cuál iba a ser la utilidad de los billetes de euro cuando llegase el reset.....


----------



## Rain dog (18 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Bueno aquí en Argentina la paranoia crece minuto a minuto. Las medidas q se están tomando no tienen precedente. Encima el sábado comienza un fin de semana largo de 4 días, normalmente usado para viajar a algún destino turístico a descansar. Ya desde el gobierno desalentaron esa idea, no habrá ni buses ni aviones disponibles. Las ciudades cierran hoteles y bares.
> Se están lanzando medidas para ayudar económicamente a las empresas y pequeños negocios (todo imprimiendo billetitos, lo q traerá hiper inflación en breve).
> La verdad el panorama pinta negro, aún falta todo el otoño y sus enfermedades de siempre. El pánico será histórico. Se que tienen sus problemas allá pero necesito descargar lo q esta pasando.
> 
> ...



Sin querer ponernos medallas, hay que tener en cuenta que el virus ha golpeado hasta ahora, primero a las sociedades más organizadas y disciplinadas del mundo, con experiencia con el SARS, esto es, los asiáticos. Que han contenido la pandemia.

Los siguientes, somos los europeos continentales, y ya veis como nos va. Por el momento, imparable. UK tiene la sanidad pública hecha polvo, y sus clases medias son insolidarias y tendentes al pánico y la violencia. Si la cosa allí se agrava como en el continente, va a ser un show.

Si UK es como he dicho, USA es un polvorín a la espera de algo como esto, para estallar. A sus habituales tensiones raciales y económicas, con unas desigualdades solo quizá superadas por latinoamérica, se suma desde hace unos años una polarización política brutal, y un odio entre americanos que se ha potenciado desde los medios.

Su sistema sanitario es inexistente. Una red para las clases medias-altas, e incluso éstas se quedan fuera de las enfermedades más graves, exclusivas para ricos.

Si este bicho se expande como lo ha hecho en China y Europa en países como México o Brasil... ¿hace falta decir lo que va a pasar?

Por último tenemos África; la madre de todos los caos. Ni test, ni pruebas, ni sistema sanitario, ni orden de ningún tipo. Lo que puede provocar allí es inimaginable, y los primeros que se comeran las consecuencias son los europeos en forma de una inmigración masiva, como nunca antes vista. Las consecuencias de lo anterior, prefiero no escribirlas.


----------



## nicoburza (18 Mar 2020)

Bueno q no haya tests para mi es positivo. En África mueren de malaria y tuberculosis y no hay crisis mundial ni shock, en América Latina hay dengue y por ahora mata más que el Corona sin embargo el problema pareciera ser otro.
Es evidente q el shock debe comenzar por Europa, como fue siempre a lo largo del siglo pasado sobretodo con las 2 grandes guerras. Son más importantes para el sistema q nosotros, no me ofende je.


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Mongolia’s gold purchase rises tenfold - News.MN

China willing to strengthen cooperation with Czech Republic to fight COVID-19 - Global Times

Ukraine’s Zelensky wants to turn page on Trump ‘soap opera’ - Global Times

Philippines seeks China help on COVID-19 - Global Times

US started the media war, China won’t swallow the insult - Global Times

"El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China anunció el miércoles tres nuevas reglas con respecto a las sucursales de las organizaciones de noticias estadounidenses en China, que son una respuesta a las medidas estadounidenses que suprimen la operación de cinco medios de comunicación oficiales chinos en los Estados Unidos. China exige que las sucursales de Voice of America, el New York Times, el Wall Street Journal, el Washington Post y Time, con sede en China, declaren por escrito información sobre su personal, finanzas, operaciones y bienes raíces en China.

China exige a los periodistas de ciudadanía estadounidense que trabajan con el New York Times, el Wall Street Journal y el Washington Post cuyas credenciales de prensa expiran antes de finales de 2020 para notificar al Departamento de Información del Ministerio de Relaciones Exterioresdentro de los cuatro días calendario a partir del miércoles y devolver sus tarjetas de prensa dentro de los 10 días calendario. No se les permitirá continuar trabajando como periodistas en China.

Además, en respuesta a las restricciones discriminatorias que Estados Unidos ha impuesto a los periodistas chinos con respecto a la visa, la revisión administrativa y la presentación de informes, China tomará medidas recíprocas contra los periodistas estadounidenses. "


----------



## angela82 (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es precisamente al Deep state que sustenta al dólar al que se ha declarado la guerra considerándolo un "virus" que infecta la economía y la política. *El "virus" infecta a altos cargos de la política, de la economía, también a periodistas y otros altos cargos del ejército o puestos claves en la administración. Algunos infectados son caras visibles y conocidas por todos pero habrá muchos que no sean conocidos por el gran público pero si en las altas esferas.*



Un ejemplo de un desconocido para el gran público y no en las altas esferas sería el personaje de la noticia que dicen ser el segundo muerto en Portugal

Muere el presidente del banco Santander en Portugal afectado por coronavirus







Vieira Monteiro fue durante siete años presidente ejecutivo del Banco Santander en Portugal y desde noviembre de 2018 ejercía la *presidencia del Consejo de Administración.*

El presidente del Santander Portugal es la *segunda víctima mortal* con coronavirus confirmada en el país, donde se registran 450 casos.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

Latest on the novel coronavirus outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn

Bolsonaro da negativo al segundo test de coronavirus
Rusia cierra fronteras a ciudadanos de EEUU, UK y Emiratos árabes Unidos.







Interesante el muerto de Portugal, parece que el virus llega a las altas esferas del mundo financiero...


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Latest on the novel coronavirus outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Bolsonaro da negativo al segundo test de coronavirus
> Rusia cierra fronteras a ciudadanos de EEUU, UK y Emiratos árabes Unidos.
> ...



De dónde vienen esas imagenes ? Puedes linkarlas ? @Spielzeug


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> De dónde vienen esas imagenes ? Puedes linkarlas ? @Spielzeug



China Data - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China Data - Chinadaily.com.cn



No es por na pero el periódico ese es muy paco, parece diseñado en el año 2002 y los textos escritos muy simples como para macacos.


----------



## Ulisses (18 Mar 2020)

Este último dibujo sí parece más explícito. El chino es el del pelo negro, que apuntala con yens dorados la subida de moneda del occidental, que culmina en la gráfica. (pelo marrón) El yen aparece como un regalo más al lado de unos paquetes y, a la izquierda, ambas monedas flotan.... (tal vez trata de decir que fluctúan libremente, sin anclajes).


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China Data - Chinadaily.com.cn



Guay, gracias. Mola interpretarlas desde origen, con las noticias adhuntas.

De todos modos y sin querer cortar el rollo, yo es k sigo intentando buscar una mención directa al Oro , y ganas ni por el forro me faltan...y no la veo.
En las webs habituales de cryptos, por ejemplo, se representan continuamente las cryptos en monedas amarillas...y no son Oro. Tanto bitcoins como el resto. Siendo muchas el Anti-Oro.

Y en éso sí k estoy seguro : En k nos vayan a inundar con cryptos patrias. El secreto está "en la masa" ( respaldo )


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> No es por na pero el periódico ese es muy paco, parece diseñado en el año 2002 y los textos escritos muy simples como para macacos.



China Daily - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Es un periódico para que los chinos practiquen inglés pero no deja de dar la opinión del gobierno Chino. Lo más interesante son las viñetas, son muy gráficas respecto al trasfondo monetario del asunto.

Este es más serio y orientado a embajadores:
Global Times


----------



## matias331 (18 Mar 2020)

nicoburza dijo:


> Bueno q no haya tests para mi es positivo. En África mueren de malaria y tuberculosis y no hay crisis mundial ni shock, *en América Latina hay dengue y por ahora mata más que el Corona sin embargo el problema pareciera ser otro.*
> Es evidente q el shock debe comenzar por Europa, como fue siempre a lo largo del siglo pasado sobretodo con las 2 grandes guerras. Son más importantes para el sistema q nosotros, no me ofende je.



Es otro el problema............el dengue es un mal endémico que se da en zonas muy cálidas y* el único vector de transmisión* es un mosquito......cada vez que se produce un brote se hacen fumigaciones masivas y con ello se controla.........la limitación es que en zonas tropicales hay muchos focos infecciosos dentro de los montes o bosques que son materialmente imposibles de fumigar, esto hace difícil su erradicación, pero generalmente cuando baja el calor se acaba la plaga temporal.

El coronavirus se transmite de persona a persona, es altamente transmisible y lo mas dramático es que es nuevo y no hay experiencia ninguna en manejar el brote.......

A esto hay que agregar que el virus corona es solo la punta del iceberg, todos en burbuja sabemos que el verdadero problema esta bajo la linea de flotación


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Guay, gracias. Mola interpretarlas desde destino, con las noticias adhuntas.
> 
> De todos modos y sin querer cortar el rollo, yo es k sigo intentando buscar una mención directa al Oro , y ganas ni por el forro me faltan...y no la veo.
> En las webs habituales de cryptos, por ejemplo, se representan continuamente las cryptos en monedas amarillas...y no son Oro. Tanto bitcoins como el resto. Siendo muchas el Anti-Oro.
> ...



World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times
Ya lo han dicho en agosto del año pasado, no van a repetirlo constantemente...


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times
> Ya lo han dicho en agosto del año pasado, no van a repetirlo constantemente...



Ese no me lo he perdido, hombre. Busco algo actual.

recuerdo, por ejemplo, pero no hay wevos a encontrarlo, k algún castuzo chinorri a cuenta del cryptoYuan comentó algo como " El valor del cryptoyuan no será como el de Bitcoin , será indudable y lo percibirá cualquiera". Ésa sí era cojonuda, imo. ( aunque aún podría responder a una canasta de comodities, etc ...era pero k muy de esperar en un modelo asínnn ).

No recuerdas haber leído algo así? Ya en invierno... nov , diciembre o enero - me suena , a boleo -


----------



## AH1N1 (18 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> The bull is dead - Chinadaily.com.cn
> El toro ha muerto
> El toro son los mercados



En realidad el toro se refiere al mercado alcista. Los osos son los bajista


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Crypto-Yuan : La cryptomonnaie chinoise est prête | Yuan Chain Coin

En esta onda iba lo k digo : Banco central regando un segundo nivel de banca comercial con una stable coin.

Si anunciaN k el Oro está en el ajo de esa stable, te mando una champú fresquita para celebración conjunta virtual en el refugio.  @Spielzeug

Por la pechada de mamar pantalla, al menos...k vaya tela... 

Aquí, lo mismo. Una stable "Facebook-Libra 2.0"...pero no pillo mención directa alguna al Oro ahí.

China's new digital currency could encourage worldwide use of the yuan, says CEO


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Crypto-Yuan : La cryptomonnaie chinoise est prête | Yuan Chain Coin
> 
> En esta onda iba lo k digo : Banco central regando un segundo nivel de banca comercial con una stable coin.
> 
> ...



Hay que leer entre líneas... Las divisas son a día de hoy digitales en un 99%
Qué valor añadido va a tener una "nueva" divisa digital? Si se va a volver al patrón oro, que va a ofrecer una nueva divisa digital?


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay que leer entre líneas... Las divisas son a día de hoy digitales en un 99%
> Qué valor añadido va a tener una "nueva" divisa digital? Si se va a volver al patrón oro, que va a ofrecer una nueva divisa digital?



Para mí , sin duda El ORO.

Entiendo k sólo algo tan categórico como el Oro conseguiría una stable coin CREÍBLE y ACEPTABLE en el comercio internacional sobre un Yuan cuya imagen ha sido de puta pachanga monetaria y olé. Éso o una canasta de productos debidamente seleccionada...en la k el Oro no faltaría, claro.

Pero éso...para mí.

p.d. por cierto, y al "contagio a la plata" de un Oro monetario k has comentado alguna vez...ahí ya, sí me creería iniciativas como la mexicana para platear su sistema monetario.


----------



## esseri (18 Mar 2020)

Por cierto, el menosprecio a la postura poco compadre de USA a nivel global - xenofobia hoy, intenciones de hacerse con una vacuna alemana en exclusiva , se supone o se deja suponer k para explotarla, etc - ... brinda una coyuntura donde un uso razonablemente altruísta de un remedio contra el bitcho como el chino k se sugería hoy en prensa era un campañón de imagen INIGUALABLE para la presentación global acto seguido de una chapa más respetuosa k el USD ante el cotarro internacional, futura cientela de esa divisa y "konzéto" monetario global.

O sea, k si los tiros fuesen por ahí...lo mismo ni quedaba tanto.


----------



## angela82 (18 Mar 2020)

Merkel anunciará esta noche a los alemanes la situación del país, pero no impedirá el libre movimiento de las personas.

Ojo al título del artículo de este importantísimo medio alemán, que habría que leerlo entre líneas y le da la razón a Spielzeug con el título del hilo:

Merkel sieht Coronakrise als größte Herausforderung seit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg - DER SPIEGEL - Politik

Angela Merkel contempla la corona crisis como el *mayor reto tras la* *segunda guerra mundial.*


----------



## Ulisses (18 Mar 2020)

Un artículo muy muy interesante. Nos dicen cómo son las cosas vistas desde el lado ruso y tiene que ver con la posición que están tomando los países de Europa.

¿Qué quiere Putin? Táctica y estrategia del líder ruso


"Se acerca el momento en que todos los países y civilizaciones tendrán la posibilidad de elegir su lugar en esta construcción antagónica, ya sea permaneciendo como satélites de Occidente, o parándose del lado del mundo multipolar y buscando su futuro en este contexto".


Por cierto, estos no eran enemigos la semana pasada?







TOKIO (Sputnik) — El Gobierno japonés anunció una ayuda de 2.500 millones de yenes (cerca de 23,5 millones de dólares) a Irán para combatir el brote de coronavirus en ese país.


> "La cifra de contagiados se aproxima a 15.000 personas en Irán, el tercer mayor índice después de China e Italia. La propagación del virus preocupa enormemente a la comunidad internacional", dijo el ministro de Exteriores nipón, Toshimitsu Motegi, en una rueda de prensa, transmitida por el canal NHK.



El jefe de la diplomacia japonesa indicó también que Irán "podría necesitar ayuda técnica e insumos para sus hospitales, centros de cuarentena y otros lugares".
Motegi precisó que la ayuda a Irán se asignará de los fondos que Japón planea destinar a las organizaciones internacionales y que ascienden a 15.500 millones de yenes.
*Ayuda de Kuwait*
*A su vez, Kuwait envió a Irán 10 millones de dólares para luchar contra el nuevo coronavirus, declaró la Cancillería persa.*
"El ministro de Exteriores de Kuwait, Ahmad Nasser Mohammad Sabah, en una conversación telefónica con el canciller de Irán informó sobre la ayuda humanitaria de 10 millones de dólares enviada por Kuwait a Irán para luchar contra la propagación del coronavirus", dice el comunicado del organismo persa.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Mar 2020)

Los Americanos no se van a tomar muy bien esto, nos montarán una SIRIA aquí en europa?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

Son temas geopolíticos. En las altas esferas saben que el virus es un fake cómo enfermedad pero es una declaración de guerra de IV generación por sus consecuencias sociales y económicas. Supongo que temen más bien infiltraciones procedentes de esos países.



angela82 dijo:


> Merkel anunciará esta noche a los alemanes la situación del país, pero no impedirá el libre movimiento de las personas.
> 
> Ojo al título del artículo de este importantísimo medio alemán, que habría que leerlo entre líneas y le da la razón a Spielzeug con el título del hilo:
> 
> ...



Macron ya ha dicho que Francia está en guerra (la población cree que es una guerra contra una enfermedad pero la guerra real es a otro nivel principalmente económica y monetaria)

Y no es el único en declarar la guerra:
Boris Johnson declares ‘war’ on coronavirus



.ᛟ. dijo:


> Los Americanos no se van a tomar muy bien esto, nos montarán una SIRIA aquí en europa?



Para eso es necesaria una revolución de colores y no es posible mientras la gente esté de cuarentena en casa. Prepárense para una cuarentena que durará varios meses...


----------



## 69leguas (18 Mar 2020)

Hola a todos,hilo super cojonudo por qué va muy encaminado a la realidad.
Tengo mis dudas respecto a que España este del lado del patrón oro a pesar de haber sufrido presiones el jefe del estado sobre las finanzas de su padre.España es globalista por naturaleza por qué no se ve un mensaje que rompa el guión del globalismo.


----------



## Vilux (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para eso es necesaria una revolución de colores y no es posible mientras la gente esté de cuarentena en casa. Prepárense para una cuarentena que durará varios meses...



Una SIRIA nos montan en un abrir y cerrar de ojos los moros del ISIS y los negros de Boko Haram que Soros ha estado metiendo a espuertas en el corazón de Europa. Están todos en sus puesteos, solo esperan la señal.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

Hace ya casi 10 años que abrí el hilo... 

_And then one day you find ten years have gone behind you and no one told you when to run. 
You missed the starting gun._



Saludos y suerte a todos!

PD. Esto va para largo, seguid haciendo acopio de alimentos no perecederos que si no se arregla el tema pronto lo peor llegará a partir del año que viene.


----------



## angela82 (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para eso es necesaria una revolución de colores y no es posible mientras la gente esté de cuarentena en casa. Prepárense para una cuarentena que durará varios meses...



La gente que conozco cree que será cosa de unas semanas, pero como tú dices podrá ser de meses.

El Presidente del Robert Koch Institut, Lothar Wieler, pronostica que la epidemia podría durar 2 años dependiendo de cuando llegue la "vacuna".







https://www.eluniversal.com.mx/mund...podria-durar-dos-anos-cientificos-de-alemania


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Una SIRIA nos montan en un abrir y cerrar de ojos los moros del ISIS y los negros de Boko Haram que Soros ha estado metiendo a espuertas en el corazón de Europa. Están todos en sus puesteos, solo esperan la señal.



Las revoluciones de colores empiezan con la población nacional protestando contra el gobierno por un conflicto ideológico.

Si esa gente que ha metido Soros la lía, lo que va a conseguir va a ser lo contrario: la población nacional se va a unir por encima de sus diferencias ideológicas y apoyará al gobierno (del color que sea) para expulsar al elemento desestabilizador del país.

Más bien vamos a ver nacionalizaciones de las principales industrias (economía de guerra) y de los medios de comunicación (control de la información) para evitar desestabilizaciones externas.

Con la gente en casa de cuarentena, lo único que pueden hacer son inofensivas cacerolada. Si fuera una manifestación en la calle es fácil desestabilizar la situación: elementos externos matan a algunos manifestantes y se echa la culpa al gobierno (los manifestantes contra el gobierno, ven así "confirmada" la maldad del gobierno contra el que protestan y se radicalizan). Así es como lo han hecho en Irán, Siria o Ucrania en ocasiones anteriores.

Por eso digo que la cuarentena va a durar mucho tiempo. No hay otra forma de evitar una revolución de colores.


----------



## Ulisses (18 Mar 2020)

Pues si es como dices, Spielzeug, en unas semanas nos chapan el foro.


----------



## angela82 (18 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues si es como dices, Spielzeug, en unas semanas nos chapan el foro.



Quizás no. Les conviene tenernos entretenidos como sea mientras permanezcamos en casa. Las compañías de móviles están regalando GB. Hoy mismo me han regalado 10 GB hasta el 30 de abril.

Otra cosa sería que saquen leyes para que no exista el anonimato.


----------



## rayban00 (18 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las revoluciones de colores empiezan con la población nacional protestando contra el gobierno por un conflicto ideológico.
> 
> Si esa gente que ha metido Soros la lía, lo que va a conseguir va a ser lo contrario: la población nacional se va a unir por encima de sus diferencias ideológicas y apoyará al gobierno (del color que sea) para expulsar al elemento desestabilizador del país.
> 
> ...




¿Qué opinas del futuro? Es decir, si se forman dos bloques, dos alineaciones, Eurasia por un lado, con China como nuevo dueño y el que maneje el cotarro, ¿Cuál crees que será la política China sobre países tan diferentes culturalmente como España?

Yo sigo un canal que me ha ayudado a comprender un poco como son los chinos, de un español casado con una china, y en cierto modo, tienen una filosofía milenaria, y unos valores opuestos a España.

Me refiero a temas como primar el colectivismo, valorar por encima de todo el mérito y el esfuerzo personal, el pensamiento grupal o colmena, la cultura del esfuerzo. 

Otros planos serían el militar, al entrar en la esfera China, ¿adiós a la permanencia de la OTAN?, y culturalmente, ¿nos vemos en 10 años todo el mundo estudiando en la educación básica el chino, y llegando series y películas chinas?


----------



## mmm (18 Mar 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Una SIRIA nos montan en un abrir y cerrar de ojos los moros del ISIS y los negros de Boko Haram que Soros ha estado metiendo a espuertas en el corazón de Europa. Están todos en sus puesteos, solo esperan la señal.



Entre los sologripistas y los madmaxistas hay algo en común: ninguno de los dos bandos cree al gobierno. Aquéllos (entre los que me incluyo) porque pensamos que se ha creado una situación de pánico injustificadamente, y éstos porque dicen que él gobierno oculta los muertos.

Yo tiendo a creer los informes que hablan de una Edad Media de los fallecidos de 80 años, como el que habla de las cifras de Italia.

Pero, qué pruebas tenemos de que sean ciertos?


----------



## Victor Chanov (18 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues si es como dices, Spielzeug, en unas semanas nos chapan el foro.



Lo cerrarán, seguro, pero será cuando aparezca la grieta en la versión oficial


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Visualizing Central Bank Gold Buying And Gold Repatriation


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

*...y el awelo Pisitófilos como unas castañuelas  - su lectura, más allá de un sistema monetario virtual...la clavó en un sistema occidental de producción-ficción rebozado en burbujas , pelotazos , insiders aprovetxategis y rentistas varios... - ( la venganza es un plato k la gente de buen gusto toma frío ) :*

" No cabe duda de que el *protagonismo en la narrativa* del coronavirus la tiene el *Gobierno de la República Popular China* —al que el de EEUU, el año pasado, le invadió económicamente sus renanias, austrias y sudetes—. Tampoco cabe duda de que la Unión Europea ha seguido la corriente china.

Que la Bolsa cae, ¡pelillos a la mar! La Bolsa tardopopularcapitalista no era una *verdadera Bolsa*, sino un casino de extractores aproductivos de Renta —vid. 'buybacks'—, cuyo apuntalamiento tenía secuestrada la Política Económica.

La Bolsa ya está caída en la periferia —en España, tanto que a los veteranos nos parece increíble—. No así en EEUU. Ahora vienen:
— la anunciadísima *caída y capitulación de la Bolsa de EEUU*,
— la *oficialización de la Rerrecesión mundial *—proceso que ya estaba en marcha—,
— la *conciencia sobre la estructuralidad de la crisis*, que no es solo coyuntural —nada de 'rerreceuperanción' en V—,
— la puntilla en el proceso de *disipación del humo inmobiliario* iniciado hace una década, y
— la *inmensa L *que va a dibujarse en todo gráfico económico hasta mediados de década —nuevo modelo Era Cero, volando en solitario—, mientras las UCI económicas se colapsan de jugadores popularcapitalistitas mutilados.

*El popularcapitalismo ha muerto*. "

----------

*La verdá es k el efecto dominó en el tocho cañí pinta absolutamente demoledor, a poco k se piense ( TSUNAMI de cipotecas ó alquileres - domésticos, industriales, comerciales ...- IMPAGADOS...Ibis a machete, inasumibles en ese contexto - k pueden hacer un 2.0 de las renuncias a herencias k se ha dáo años atrás...pero esta vez sin testar siquiera y con los propios propietarios en un "vender o soltar" sin salida , langostas poniéndose en liquidez pa´macarrones y medicinas...y ojo con las corralas banksters, k aún no han entráo en escena y el desvarío global de propinas castuzas de emergencia lo van a enjugar sí o sí ) ...va a hacer del cemento fosfatina. Literalmente.*


----------



## Victor Chanov (19 Mar 2020)

A ver qué os parece ésta teoría

Lo de Teherán no es casual, desde luego

QUE CASUALIDAD, TREN YIWU-MADRID (RUTA DE LA SEDA) , con ramal directo a Milán, Teheran, Londres y finaliza en Madrid

Merece la pena el hilo, mucho


----------



## nicoburza (19 Mar 2020)

Bueno mañana arranca la cuarentena total en argentina. Todavía no lo formalizaron, pero durante el día lo anunciarán.
Medida peligrosa teniendo en cuenta el paupérrimo estado de la economía previo a todo esto.
Me arriesgo a decir que sería de unos meses hasta ver como va la situación,ya que aún ni arrancó el otoño y la gripe de toda la vida aun no llego, y es la q va a disparar los casos y la paranoia.
Situación dificilisima para todos nosotros, solo espero que de una ventana de maniobra antes de algún otro caos venidero, para poder huir d la ciudad.
Saludos durante el día traigo las malas nuevas.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

EU member states endorse travel restriction to bloc for 30 days - Chinadaily.com.cn

La Unión Europea cierra fronteras durante 30 días. Parece que pasa todo el bloque al sistema monetario basado en oro.

Latest on the novel coronavirus outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn
-Australia y Nueva Zelanda cierran fronteras.
-Frontera entre Canadá y EEUU cerrada después de que dos congresistas estadounidenses hayan dado positivo.
-El New York Stock Exchange cierra al público después de que diesen positivo dos de sus miembros. Ahora se encargarán las máquinas del trading.

Protecting food security for the vulnerable - Chinadaily.com.cn

Lo dicho: empieza la temporada agrícola y si no se restablece pronto la normalidad el año que viene habrá problemas con los suministros de comida y subida de precios que hará mucho daño a los sectores más desfavorecidos. Haced acopio de productos no perecederos ahora que los inventarios están llenos. Este tema si que es peligroso, la desnutrición mata ya que cualquier enfermedad puede ser mortal si no se está bien alimentado. También va a ser difícil mantener la gobernabilidad si hay hambre.


----------



## angela82 (19 Mar 2020)

El mundo entero con mascarilla y guantes se escuda mediante la tecnología 5G ante el ataque del "virus" morado







Tech becomes shield - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

A time to reshape global trade practices - Chinadaily.com.cn

Es el momento de remodelar las prácticas comerciales... Se comerciara con aquellos países pertenecientes al Belt and Road (la nueva ruta de la seda).

No consigo subir la imagen que acompaña al artículo pero es la viñeta que puso angela82 el otro día con las principales divisas con color dorado y una mariposa al lado simbolizando su metamorfosis.

Dejo aquí un artículo de agosto del año pasado (cuando China anuncio que los países debían prepararse para la inevitable vuelta al patrón oro):
https://www.beltandroad.news/2019/0...sias-gold-deposits-chinas-rmb-reserve-backup/

@esseri : Gold = reserve back up para el RMB


----------



## angela82 (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A time to reshape global trade practices - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Es el momento de remodelar las prácticas comerciales... Se comerciara con aquellos países pertenecientes al Belt and Road (la nueva ruta de la seda).
> 
> No consigo subir la imagen que acompaña al artículo pero es la viñeta que puso angela82 el otro día con las principales divisas con color dorado y una mariposa al lado simbolizando su metamorfosis.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> El mundo entero con mascarilla y guantes se escuda mediante la tecnología 5G ante el ataque del "virus" morado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejo aquí un artículo relacionado con este tema:
Hidden dangers of China's Digital Silk Road - Belt & Road News


Otro artículo interesante del mismo canal:
China continues to boost Opening-up of Bond Market - Belt & Road News

Lo acompaña una viñeta significativa pero no puedo subirla que tengo una conexión muy mala.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

BullionStar Update – The Window to Purchase Precious Metals with Fiat Currency is Closing

Se cierra la ventana para vender fiat y comprar oro... tiendas sin inventarios y refinerías cerrando.
Entramos en el escenario Freegold.


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2020)

*Hace días que millones y millones de personas hablamos permanentemente de lo mismo. 
Es una crisis multidisciplinar, con aderezo y lazo de pandemia en un mundo hiperconectado. 
Es, si la vista no me engaña, la primera experiencia histórica de esta naturaleza que vivimos, 
y traerá profundos cambios: políticos, geopolíticos, económicos, sociales...
Eso también. el parto será doloroso y - esperemos- que sea lo más breve posible. *
*Comenzará otra etapa más en la historia, y como suele ocurrir, mejor que la anterior...*


----------



## angela82 (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí un artículo relacionado con este tema:
> Hidden dangers of China's Digital Silk Road - Belt & Road News
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2020)

Sobre lo que os había comentado en un post anterior. La compra masiva de acciones de empresas chinas por el propio gobierno chino.....





*
¿Que pasó con China?

¿Fortuito o planificado?*

En los últimos días, China rompió muchos récords, ganaron absolutamente todo, $20 mil millones en las primeras noticias y compraron alrededor del 30% de las acciones de compañías que pertenecen a Occidente en China.

Xi Jinping ha superado a los europeos y a los demócratas estadounidenses inteligentes. Jugó un juego maravilloso frente a los ojos del mundo entero.

Debido a la situación en Wuhan, la moneda china comenzó a devaluar, pero el banco central chino no tomó ninguna medida para detener este colapso.

También hubo muchos rumores de que China ni siquiera tenía máscaras suficientes para combatir el coronavirus. Estos rumores y la declaración de Xi Jinping de que está lista para proteger a los residentes de Wuhan bloqueando las fronteras ha llevado a una fuerte caída en los precios de las acciones (44%) en La tecnología china y la industria química.

Los tiburones financieros comenzaron a vender todas las acciones chinas, pero nadie quería comprarlas y se devaluaron por completo.

Xi Jinping hizo un gran movimiento en este momento, esperando una semana entera y sonriendo en las conferencias de prensa como si nada especial hubiera sucedido.

Y cuando el precio cayó por debajo del límite permitido, Ordenó comprar TODAS LAS ACCIONES de europeos y estadounidenses a la vez Luego, los «tiburones financieros» se dieron cuenta de que habían sido engañados y llevados a la bancarrota. Pero ya era demasiado tarde, porque todas las acciones habían pasado a manos de China, que en este momento no sólo ganó $ 2000 mil millones, sino qué gracias al simulacro, vuelve a convertirse en el accionista mayoritario de las empresas construidas por europeos y estadounidenses.

Ahora las acciones son de sus empresas y se han convertido en propietarios de la industria pesada de la que dependen la UE, América y el mundo entero.

A partir de ahora, China fijará el precio y los ingresos de sus compañías no saldrán de las fronteras chinas, sino que se quedan en casa y mantienen todas las reservas de oro chinas.

Por lo tanto, los «tiburones financieros» estadounidenses y europeos demostraron ser estúpidos y en pocos minutos los chinos recolectaron la mayoría de sus acciones, que ahora producen miles de millones de dólares en ganancias!

¡No se recuerda un movimiento tan brillante en la historia del mercado de valores!

*¡JAQUE MATE!*

Cuando hago la pregunta ¿Fortuito o planificado? lo hago con mucha seriedad; No sólo es una jugada maestra, sino una forma no convencional de hacer una guerra, dónde hay un virtual y absoluto ganador, China.

En el pasado se hicieron dos guerras mundiales para reflotar la economía en medio de una profunda depresión económica, hoy China hizo algo mucho más novedoso. Es una guerra económica no convencional, que inclinó la balanza comercial de su lado, justo en el momento en que China estaba siendo objeto de presiones y medidas económicas por parte de Europa y EEUU.

Esto me pone a pensar; y no puedo sacarme de la cabeza la relación que existe entre el virus que se les escapó de un laboratorio y esta jugada maestra que los convirtió en los accionistas mayoritarios de las empresas de Europeos y Americanos en China.

*Preguntas:*


*¿Porque el banco central de China no hizo nada para evitar el desplome de su moneda?*
*¿Porque el gobierno Chino no hizo nada para evitar la caida de las acciones en la bolsa?*
*¿Que sabían ellos que los demás ignoraban o no vieron venir?*

China paso de ser una víctima a ser el abanderado económico en medio de una crisis mundial, producto de la pandemia del corona virus que surgió en Wuhan, China, que hoy se ha exparcido por el mundo entero.

Hay varios escenarios posibles: uno de ellos es que el presidente Chino se aprovechó de un hecho fortuito y tomó ventaja haciendo esta jugada brillante, otro escenario posible es que ese virus haya sido programado por otros para ser liberado en China, a fin de detener el inminente crecimiento económico del gigante Asiático, y como dicen en mi país; el tiro les salió por la culata, porque el gobierno Chino lo vio venir y tomó ventaja sobre ellos, usando el mal que le querían hacer para sacar provecho de ello como lo ha hecho, o podría haber otro escenario mucho más macabro; uno en el que fue el mismo gobierno Chino quién desarrolló este virus, y luego permitió que se saliera del laboratorio, para crear esta pandemia, para luego tomar ventaja como lo ha hecho en el plano económico, y asi vengarse de sus competidores de siempre, Europa y EEUU, lo cierto de todo esto es que China salió ganando en esta jugada, ¿Claro que pagó un precio en vidas, pero en cuál guerra no se paga un precio en vidas?.

Sea cual sea el escenario que está detrás de todo esto, a mi no me parece fortuito sino programado, obviamente ninguna de las partes lo admitirá, pero de seguro el dios de este siglo jugó un papel determinante en lo que está pasando a nivel mundial hoy, por supuesto me refiero al "Amor al dinero, raíz de todos los males de nuestra sociedad"

Algo que demostrará que esto fue planificado y ejecutado magistralmente por intereses económicos, es que en las próximas días empezarán a aparecer las vacunas por todas partes, y el corona virus pasará a la historia como lo hicieron sus antecesores, miembros de la misma familia, hasta la próxima jugada económica que ponga en peligro nuevamente la vida de los seres humanos, quiénes en este juego sólo son visto por estos sicópatas como daño colateral.

Ciertamente vivimos una hora gris en la humanidad, el mundo no está en buenas manos, los políticos del mundo, por supuesto; con ecepciones contadas, se han convertido en el peor virus de la humanidad.

*Miguel Angel León R.*


----------



## angela82 (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A time to reshape global trade practices - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Es el momento de remodelar las prácticas comerciales... Se comerciara con aquellos países pertenecientes al Belt and Road (la nueva ruta de la seda).
> 
> No consigo subir la imagen que acompaña al artículo pero es la viñeta que puso angela82 el otro día con las principales divisas con color dorado y una mariposa al lado simbolizando su *metamorfosis*.



Y repiten la misma viñeta justo al inicio de la primavera, sinónimo de *renacimiento, renovación, restitución, etc.*


----------



## Pasta (19 Mar 2020)

Gran hilo.

Enhorabuena a @*Spielzeug *(y demás burbujistas) por informar durante 10 años sobre este tema.

Para los que no hemos tenido esa lucidez y capacidad de previsión, ¿qué nos queda? ¿Aún tenemos tiempo? ¿Cuánto tardarán en implantar el patrón oro? ¿Vamos a estar recluidos y sin capacidad de "movimiento" físico/económico desde ahora hasta el nuevo patrón, o tendremos un par de años para prepararnos, comprar oro y tomar medias individuales para protegernos de lo que viene?

¿Cuánto tiempo tenemos y qué medidas podemos tomar como individuos para proteger a nuestras familias?


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> El mundo entero con mascarilla y guantes se escuda mediante la tecnología 5G ante el ataque del "virus" morado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superconductor digital ( Para Crypto - respaldada en oro?*** -) garantizando un sistema monetario sólido ? - frente a los bombardeos de billonacos fiat -.

( el 5G sí k ya no tendría NADA k ver contra el virus patológico, no protege de la enfremedad, no está en ese plano. Con lo parece evidente k lo hace de algo más )




***edito : Diox quiera k la crypto china se respalde en Oro / Riqueza real...y no en "Democracia-Bien común-Consenso" y otras pajas de ese pelo , en la versión programada y optimizada para perpetuar los mangoneos de estos hijos de puta k han montáo semejante pastiche enlatado poniendo a la población mundial a la altura de putos conejos...porke ahí, vamos dáos per secula seculorum.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Pasta dijo:


> Gran hilo.
> 
> Enhorabuena a @*Spielzeug *(y demás burbujistas) por informar durante 10 años sobre este tema.
> 
> ...



Hola Pasta,
tiene pinta de que ya es tarde para comprar metales, al menos de momento los minoristas están casi sin stock y los mayoristas saturados de pedidos. Posiblemente la situación empeore según se va degradando la economía.

Tal vez la única opción para particulares el próximo tiempo sean los tokens redimibles en oro pero tienen riesgo contraparte (no es oro en mano). Los emisores son refinerías de oro:
Official Launch of DGLD
PMGT - Perth Mint Gold Token

También hay una stable coin redimible en oro:
Digix - Owning Smart Gold Now

(No me gusta recomendar, que cada cual sopese los beneficios y riesgos de estas opciones)

Por lo demás, yo recomendaría salir de las grandes ciudades ya que es donde se puede liar parda. Si tienes un pueblo donde ir es una opción más aún si tienes oportunidad de tener una huerta para autoabastecimiento.

A falta de metales para proteger los ahorros yo compraría buenas herramientas (duran toda la vida y son necesarias para trabajar la tierra). Si hay problemas con la producción de alimentos, son imprescindibles para poder trabajar la tierra.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2020)

Pasta dijo:


> Gran hilo.
> 
> Enhorabuena a @*Spielzeug *(y demás burbujistas) por informar durante 10 años sobre este tema.
> 
> ...



Cualquier cosa que poseas con valor intrínseco es una reserva de valor, tan importante como el oro o la plata. El saber lo que está pasando es, la mayor parte de las veces, un ejercicio de mera especulación porque, obviamente, no forma parte del conjunto de "verdades reveladas" por los economistas y por los medios de comunicación. Pero es un valor, porque te da una ventaja añadida sobre el resto de los afectados.

No todos nos hemos protegido o asegurado de manera adecuada. Y esto no es para consuelo de tontos, pero tal y como se dijo allá por el 2008 en Burbuja, el oro y la plata, en escenarios como éste, pueden ser contraproducentes para la seguridad de la familia que tratas de proteger si no tienes un canal seguro de venta, amén de que en cualquier escenario "de guerra" como ahora dicen los líderes europeos, siempre se ha ordenado la confiscación de metales preciosos a los particulares.

EDITO: Se me ha adelantado @*Spielzeug *


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A time to reshape global trade practices - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Es el momento de remodelar las prácticas comerciales... Se comerciara con aquellos países pertenecientes al Belt and Road (la nueva ruta de la seda).
> 
> ...



Absolutamente acojonante.

Menúa empanada, ni me había coscáo. Y me da k más de uno, tampoco, por el calado de lo k expone. Reincido en tu aporte, puex...

Financiación GRATIX para k los países con recursos extraigan a mil por hora sin preocuparse de la pasta, reparto del puchero entre los socios y uso inmediato garantizáo frente a las sanciones yankees vía swift.

*Producción-Distribución-Adopción* Horera. Una puta bomba.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Los de la carretilla africana por excelencia, haciendo sus cryptogold-pinitos, too :







Zimbabwe partnering up with fintech for gold-backed digital currency

EL artículo no ofrece grantías ni explicación de custodia de ningún tipo, está petáo de trolas sobre una empresa a la k presenta como la poya en verso en blockchain - ni idea de quienes son -... en fin, como para zamparse otro sablazo, ahora con "un presunto Oro" en propiedá ( al menos, por este artículo ).

Al loro con las cryptos respaldadas en Oro. La de la Perth Mint mola...pero saldrán trillones de scams k ni Oro en custodia, ni solvencia, ni gaitas. A ver si China vincula su crypto al Gold en un intento SERIO de acabar en reserva internacional , porke se adivina pachanga para aburrir y es ALUCINANTE la desverwenza con la k te roban incluso con administraciones públicas implicadas en el percal...k cuando se ponen las cosas feas, tiran de su muñeco de paja y su letra pequeña sin despeinarse.


----------



## Vayavaya (19 Mar 2020)

Desde la barra del bar,
supongo que China vinculará su crypto al Gold cuando dollar y euro estén por los suelos, ¿no?
en que me gustaría estar.


----------



## offen (19 Mar 2020)

A mi me ha acelerado el puso


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Mar 2020)

offen dijo:


> A mi me ha acelerado el puso



ese video es fake, la traducción q pone es falsa, aquí teneis el video original, q es de 2016 con motivo de la conmemoración del 9 de mayo de 1945 (dia de la victoria en la IIGM), lo podeis comprobar en youtube mirando la fecha en q se subió el video, no tiene nada q ver por tanto con la crisis actual



lo q dice putin en el video es esto:

_“Compañeros ciudadanos de Rusia y estimados veteranos, soldados y marinos, sargentos y sargentos maestros, suboficiales y jefes suboficiales, generales y almirantes. ¡Felicitaciones por el Día de la Victoria! Una ocasión donde la alegría, la memoria y el dolor se han fusionado. El 9 de mayo es tanto una fiesta pública como muy personal y familiar. Se convirtió en un símbolo de la relación sagrada entre Rusia y su gente. Es en esta unidad y lealtad a la Patria donde reside nuestra fuerza confianza y dignidad”._


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

offen dijo:


> A mi me ha acelerado el puso



De cuándo es éso...y hay alguien k pueda confirmar la traducción ? ( se puede trollear con la minga )

--- edito...ya comentan k es un fake


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

@Spielzeug dejo un guiño piniculero al mad max, pero muy práctico, con k he quoteado a Piel de Luna en el hilo del Oro. Por cierto...para tu salida del remo si la cosa se pone dura, aunque sea a pequeño nivel, para abrir puertas , hacer hamijos y otras urgencias, como un puto wante . Palabrita del niño Jesús.



Piel de Luna dijo:


> Lo que podemos pensar entre todos como bien dice Spielz es en buscar soluciones e incorporar alternativas al oro, plata o platino, podemos hecharle el ojo a el coleccionismo en general, pero también las primas se han disparado bastante, no se abro las orejas y escucho opiniones, no soy mucho de acumular latunes, tampoco me motiva a estas alturas cambiar mi tipo de alimentación y pásarme al consumo de arsénico, mercurio y varios disparates más.



Mejor k latunes , para lo cotidiano, Whishy caro ( pero comercial, no reliquias ) y tabaco. Irán a la par de alimentación/latunes , sehuramente más - suele ser lo primero en k se recargue impuestos, k a la welta los habrá con todo este floclore de dádivas k han montáo, no así la alimentación, k da mala prensa subir, más aún en contextos de escasez y apreturas plebeyas - y mejor aún aún con baretos por reabrir y aprovisionarse a duras penas tras el parón de proveedores - en hostelería, el cash negro fluye como diox , ningún dueño se te va espantar por hablar en esos términos -. Aquí el día del banderazo va a querer abrir "a menos cinco" y cargáo de género todo diox...y el reparto será un puto caos iwal semanas.

Unos miles de pavos en guiski y tabaco los recuperas sin pérdida con la minga...y a la hora de pillar, no es algo k se asalte en los estantes. Y si la reclusión se alarga y hay carencia, los sacas incluso trincando...y no caducan en siglos a la hora de almacenar. Para el vicio siempre hay gente con pasta de más. Menos k los k comen cada día...pero fieles al lolailo.

Todo ésto para escenarios peliculeros de carencia y por retener valor a la pasta del día a día, conste. Eso sí...en una caja de Chester y media docena de Johnny Walker negra o Cardhú , salvaguardas 4000 pavos k se te hayan quedáo por ahí. ( siempre planteando ésto para rezagáos ). Un buen arsenal de guiski es, nunca mejor dicho...líquido de kojonex. Más k el Oro, por ejemplo. Y cuando toque recuperar la pasta...en una tarde...además de poder ir administrándola según evolucione la situación. Por cierto, es el típico capricho k , en escasez, - y sin ella - abre ojos como platos a quien te interese.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2020)

Vayavaya dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar,
> supongo que China vinculará su crypto al Gold cuando dollar y euro estén por los suelos, ¿no?
> en que me gustaría estar.



Entiendo que esa es la idea... Si no podrían seguir con el formato actual que es al 99% digital.
El nuevo modelo digital es más transparente para sus usuarios y por tanto debería generar más confianza una vez respaldada con oro.

Posiblemente esté relacionado con el tema del 5G para ser viable:



esseri dijo:


> Superconductor digital ( Para Crypto - respaldada en oro?*** -) garantizando un sistema monetario sólido ? - frente a los bombardeos de billonacos fiat -.
> 
> ( el 5G sí k ya no tendría NADA k ver contra el virus patológico, no protege de la enfremedad, no está en ese plano. Con lo parece evidente k lo hace de algo más )
> 
> ...



Internet en su formato actual por cable está bastante centralizada y casi toda la información pasa por Londres. Hace falta otro modelo para hacer viable un sistema de pagos que haga bypass a la city.

En mi opinión, la controversia sobre el uso del 5G va por ahí...


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2020)

Pasta dijo:


> Gran hilo.
> 
> Enhorabuena a @*Spielzeug *(y demás burbujistas) por informar durante 10 años sobre este tema.
> 
> ...



Aun estas a tiempo de comprar oro, plata jodido, aunque lingotes aún tenían esta mañana. En andorrano joyeria. Me imagino que tendrán en más, pero yo es en donde miro. Eso si olvidate de que te lleguen a casa hasta despues de esta movida del coronatimo.


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas del futuro? Es decir, si se forman dos bloques, dos alineaciones, Eurasia por un lado, con China como nuevo dueño y el que maneje el cotarro, ¿Cuál crees que será la política China sobre países tan diferentes culturalmente como España?
> 
> Yo sigo un canal que me ha ayudado a comprender un poco como son los chinos, de un español casado con una china, y en cierto modo, tienen una filosofía milenaria, y unos valores opuestos a España.
> 
> ...



No se que España conoces tú, pero en la España de siempre el merito, la familia y la comunidad siempre fueron importantes, o como piensas que fue el primer imperio global de la historia. Otra cosa son los antivalores anglos-protestantes que llevamos chupando 40 años.


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que esa es la idea... Si no podrían seguir con el formato actual que es al 99% digital.
> El nuevo modelo digital es más transparente para sus usuarios y por tanto debería generar más confianza una vez respaldada con oro.
> 
> Posiblemente esté relacionado con el tema del 5G para ser viable:
> ...



Internet no es que este un poco centralizada. Internet es absolutamente centralizada con su modelo cliente-servidor. Esta claro que la inmensa mayoría no han entendido la revolución que supone bitcoin y la blockchain. Va a descentralizar todo, internet lo primero. Hay ya a estas alturas mogollon de proyectos para descentralizar el obsoleto modelo cliente-servidor como ipfs, safe network, storj, etc para crear una internet sin googles, facebook y demas ralea. Todos los servicios que hay actualmente en internet pueden ser descentralizados y con la inmensima capacidad de calculo y de almacenamiento que hay hoy en día que el que más y el que menos lleva un smartphone con 4 nucleos y 16Gb de almacenamiento es un despilfarro no usarlo y al mismo tiempo recibir unas poquitas coins por compartir esa capacidad. Ya estoy deseando ver la nueva Internet, la 3.0


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Los de la carretilla africana por excelencia, haciendo sus cryptogold-pinitos, too :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo llevo tiempo queriendo comprar alguna cripto respaldada por oro, pero es lo que dices, poca info y cualquiera se fía que no se te queden con los dineros. La que mejor pinta me da, aunque todavía no mire micho es DGX, la de Digix, al parecer las tienen en una bobeda en Singapur, creo que es y estan auditadas por berau veritas que es una empresa solvente. Pero tampoco tengo mucha fe en las auditoras. Sería bueno investigar esto, ahora que comprar metal fisico se va a poner imposible.


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2020)

offen dijo:


> A mi me ha acelerado el puso



Los anglos tienen eso de la redución de la población metido hasta en la sangre con su puto maltusianismo. Menuda raza más degenerada.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2020)

Edelmetall, Gold und Silber kaufen | Kettner Edelmetalle


----------



## tixel (19 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Edelmetall, Gold und Silber kaufen | Kettner Edelmetalle
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 260486



Yo ya hice 2 pedidos uno el 13 y otro hoy al andorrano. Entre ellos por el numero de factura se hicieron unos 200 más. Todavia tienen un montón de monedas de oro y lingotes de plata.


----------



## esseri (19 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Edelmetall, Gold und Silber kaufen | Kettner Edelmetalle
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 260486



*Perth Mint Gold Token (PMGT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap*

*Perth Mint Gold Token - PMGT*

Pipéate ésta , sólo en Kucoin. Tiene KYC , pero la emite la Perth Mint, k es la segunda Menta del mundo y, ojo, sin leer la letra pequeña, es respaldo físico y propiedad...pero su reputación con el metal físico es rotunda, tú me dirás. Vamos, k lo "oficial" en una institución de esa seriedad, es k token k pillas, Oro k tienes, en las condiciones en las k lo quieras ejecutar.
*Si finalmente te convence y lo hicieses, no olvides por favor postear tu impresión.

**Por cierto, te he leído en otro hilo o en éste, ya ni sé, sobre comprar en andorrano a entrega en fin de la movida ésta...y éso a mí sí k me parece una lotería , no de perder la pasta, k Andorrano funciona bastabnte bien según mi experiencia y las referencias del foro , pero posiblemente sí de recibir sólo cuando a ellos les encaje el precio - o sea, cuando al comprador le salga peor -...y sobre todo, ya si hubiese k adelantar algo, dejar de disponer de pasta, ni se sabe cuánto tiempo. Sin una impresión categórica, k por supuesto es cosa tuya, la verdad es k el asunto queda bastante colgando.


----------



## zahoriblanco (20 Mar 2020)

Muy buen hilo. Gracias. Compre un lingote de 5 gramos con inversoro el pasado viernes por probar (mi primera compra de oro) y me llamo una chica que me lo servirían pero que los pedidos de esta semana ya no los iban a servir.
Una pregunta respecto a todo esto. Para mi tiene bastante sentido y vamos a ver cómo responden los del virus verde, pero, tiene algún sentido para el plan de cambiar la moneda de referencia mundial a una respaldada por el oro el cargarse la economía de un país como España? No acabo de entenderlo


----------



## zahoriblanco (20 Mar 2020)

Respecto a en que invertir, una idea puede ser en fertilizantes. Hace unos años tuvieron una subida de precio a nivel mundial y se vio lo importantes que son. No van a perder valor y se de algún caso que, ante un divorcio, compro un montón de fertilizantes para esconder el patrimonio frente a su mujer.


----------



## nicoburza (20 Mar 2020)

Bueno cuarentena confirmada en argentina. Con excepciones de mercados, farmacias etc
Llega un panorama nuevo para toda una generación. Dictadura impuesta desde afuera, luego de que "gozaramos" de libertades democráticas occidentales desde 1983 (con un breve lapso d estado de sitio en la crisis de 2001).
Hace tiempo que creo q Argentina es un país importante para la élite, siempre utilizado como globo de ensayo para ciertas maniobras. La influencia sionista es gigantesca aquí, la patagonia es uno de los pulmones del planeta.
Saldremos de esta!! Espero que pronto. Tengo un supermercado chino a la vuelta de casa y supongo que podré sacar a pasear a mi perra.
El dictamen dice hasta el 31 de marzo, pero se va a extender seguro. Con 10 días no curas ninguna pandemia, a menos que sea todo un terrible engaño (quedaría expuesto todo si dura sólo 3 días).seguramente aquí harán lo que hagan en España. Veremos.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a todo esto. Para mi tiene bastante sentido y vamos a ver cómo responden los del virus verde, pero, tiene algún sentido para el plan de cambiar la moneda de referencia mundial a una respaldada por el oro el cargarse la economía de un país como España? No acabo de entenderlo



No, no tiene sentido. Sobre todo para una economía como la China que es, por así decirlo, la fábrica del mundo occidental. A ningún comerciante le interesa la ruina de sus clientes. La fortaleza de China está en su comercio exterior, no en el interior.

Estos días se puede leer continuamente en periódicos rusos, chinos e iraníes dos palabras recurrentes "multipolaridad" frente a "unipolaridad". Todos los artículos de opinión, (hay que recordar que lo publicado en esos periódicos es la versión oficial de sus gobiernos disfrazada de artículos de opinión) vuelven una y otra vez sobre ese tema: Europa debe elegir, el mundo debe elegir, etc. entre el viejo sistema unipolar o uno multipolar.

No es sólo China la que está jugando fuerte, sino Rusia, que es la verdadera interesada en hacer de Europa su zona de influencia. Y su poder radica en la capacidad que tenga para hacerle llegar petróleo y gas a buen precio y, además, garantizar su suministro. Pero al igual que China, Rusia necesita una Europa que pueda pagárselos. De momento Rusia ya ha demostrado que por la vía militar no los van a achantar, y lo ha hecho dándole la vuelta a una guerra como la de Siria, en la que ha puesto en su sitio a americanos, turcos, árabes e israelíes, todo ello sin dejar que Irán le comiese terreno mostrándose como "influencer" asiático en la zona.

Desde entonces, los anglosajones y el poder financiero global no se han quedado quietos. Por ejemplo, desde hace varias semanas, para contrarrestar este empuje ruso-chino, están inundando el mercado de petróleo barato, petróleo árabe, de mejor calidad, que ha llegado a los 25 $. Saben que el esfuerzo militar ruso tiene un precio que su economía está pagando y de ahi este dumping de petróleo árabe, que no se sabe cuánto tiempo pueden mantener... Antes de eso le montaron lo de Ucrania, las sanciones, etc etc.

Lo que están tratando de hacer Rusia y China es convencer al mundo de que se puede comerciar y prosperar con varias divisas mundiales de referencia , tal y como se hizo toda la vida, hasta que el poder financiero global estableció que debía ser el dólar en exclusividad. Así, la banca privada, emitíó dinero como si no hubiese un mañana y las grandes fortunas financieras formaron un universo paralelo al margen de la enconomía real, a la que hicieron petar en 2008.

En este nuevo estado de cosas, no veo clara la supervivencia del euro, porque imagino que eso no conviene a Rusia ni a China. Éso es lo que me preocupa con respecto a España, que hace tiempo que no tiene tejido industrial ni recursos naturales que puedan interesar a nadie, por eso Argentina, por ejemplo, está mucho mejor situada en ese nuevo escenario global.


----------



## tixel (20 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> No, no tiene sentido. Sobre todo para una economía como la China que es, por así decirlo, la fábrica del mundo occidental. A ningún comerciante le interesa la ruina de sus clientes. La fortaleza de China está en su comercio exterior, no en el interior.
> 
> Estos días se puede leer continuamente en periódicos rusos, chinos e iraníes dos palabras recurrentes "multipolaridad" frente a "unipolaridad". Todos los artículos de opinión, (hay que recordar que lo publicado en esos periódicos es la versión oficial de sus gobiernos disfrazada de artículos de opinión) vuelven una y otra vez sobre ese tema: Europa debe elegir, el mundo debe elegir, etc. entre el viejo sistema unipolar o uno multipolar.
> 
> ...



España tiene que quitarse de encima cuanto antes toda la morralla de valores importadas del mundo anglo-protestante. En la época del desarrollismo España con sus cojones que es algo que siempre caracterizo a España, empezo a crecer de tal manera que solo había un país en el mundo que le superase, Japón. Y en aquella época interrunpida por la transición, los socialistas y la UE se esperaba que España superase a Inglaterra y Francia en pocos años al ritmo que llevaba.
O sea, que España siempre ha tenido mucho potencial humano, no en vano fue el primer imperio global de la Historia, el que inició la globalización y un sinfin de hazañas más que es lo que siempre midieron a España. Lo que pasa es que España como ya decía Fernando el Católico es indisciplinada y necesita buena guia y eso es de lo que carecemos.
Quizá si se va a tomar por culo el sistema anglo-ilustrado-afrancesado, se vaya con él este sistema "democrático" y haya alguna posibilidad para España.


----------



## zahoriblanco (20 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> No, no tiene sentido. Sobre todo para una economía como la China que es, por así decirlo, la fábrica del mundo occidental. A ningún comerciante le interesa la ruina de sus clientes. La fortaleza de China está en su comercio exterior, no en el interior.
> 
> Estos días se puede leer continuamente en periódicos rusos, chinos e iraníes dos palabras recurrentes "multipolaridad" frente a "unipolaridad". Todos los artículos de opinión, (hay que recordar que lo publicado en esos periódicos es la versión oficial de sus gobiernos disfrazada de artículos de opinión) vuelven una y otra vez sobre ese tema: Europa debe elegir, el mundo debe elegir, etc. entre el viejo sistema unipolar o uno multipolar.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo del virus es real, porque si no no tiene sentido que nos pegemos un tiro en el pie simplemente por mandar un mensaje de:”estamos con vosotros “. Me parece que en Holanda y en Alemania no ven a restringir la circulación de personas, no te digo ya en UK. Porque aquí nos pegamos un tiro en el pie? Solo puede ser si el virus es real


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2020)

Yo creo que el virus es real. Pero no tenemos toda la información sobre él que quisiéramos. En cualquier caso, la economía española ya estaba exhausta antes del brote chino, bastante antes...La caja de las pensiones está vacía y no saben como llenarla si no es a base de aumentar la presión fiscal. Creo que el gobierno es un atajo de gentuza sin ningún tipo de principios ni formación académica adecuada. La prueba es que muchos de ellos jamás han trabajado porque han crecido en un mundo en el que se podía vivir alegremente gracias al endeudamiento progresivo y, hasta ahora, ilimitado. La oposición, más o menos igual o incluso peor El virus les viene a todos de maravilla para echarle la culpa a alguien.

Tal y como ocucrrió en el 2008, ahora también observamos que el mundo funciona con el 60 por ciento de los funcionarios en casa, teletrabajando. Es decir, siguen tocándose los huevos pero gastando menos recursos públicos porque se quedan en casa. El gobierno aprueba un real decreto por el que se faculta a los contratistas de la administración pública (el verdadero poder empresarial en España) para ser indemnizados por la Administración por daños y perjuicios, suspendiendo automáticamente los contratos. Simultáneamente, también, mientras en otros países se prohiben los despidos, aquí se autorizan todos los ertes, que aumentarán el paro en, como poco, otro millon de parados, según las previsiones del gobierno. Es decir, socialismo para amigos y reparto equitativo de la miseria para los demás, como dijo Churchill.

En fin, esto es España. Nada queda de aquellos valores del esfuerzo individual ni del mérito o la capacidad. (si es que algún día los hubo). Todo es corrupción, nepotismo, postureo y paguiterismo. Dependemos de los chinos para que sigan comprando nuestra deuda y, a cambio, nadie les pone reparos de ningún tipo, ni aranceles, ni impuestos ni nada parecido......justo lo que oprime y asfixia a cualquier emprendedor español.

La incidencia del virus en España e Italia parece ir en función de su endeudamiento con relación al PIB. Faltan Grecia y otros países. Tal vez sea en ellos donde el reajuste sea más brutal y, en consecuencia, también las medidas de los gobiernos _"para detener la pandemia......"_ sic.


----------



## Knucklehead (20 Mar 2020)

Enhorabuena por este pedazo de hilo una gran informacion.

Aportando un granito de arena.

*¿De qué hablaron Sánchez y Xi? China ampliará su presencia en España cuando pase la crisis*

*El 17 de marzo el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, mantuvo una conversación telefónica con el presidente de China, Xi Jinping. Sobre la misma, la Administración española no ha publicado comunicado oficial alguno. Sí lo ha hecho la Embajada de la República Popular China en Madrid*​El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, mantuvo el pasado 17 de marzo una conversación telefónica con el presidente de China, Xi Jinping. Sánchez se refirió de pasada a la misma en su intervención ese día en televisión. Las agencias Efe y Europa Press informaron, aludiendo a "fuentes de la Moncloa", que ambos dirigentes habían hecho balance de la evolución de la pandemia del coronavirus.

Poco más se ha dicho al respecto. Que China prestaría ayuda sanitaria, sin concretar. La Administración española no ha publicado un comunicado oficial sobre la conversación entre los dos líderes políticos. Pero la Embajada de la República Popular China en Madrid sí lo ha hecho. Y del mismo se desprende que China cuenta con que, una vez superada la crisis del coronavirus, *fortalecerá su relación con España*.

"En la noche del 17 de marzo de 2020, el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, mantuvo una conversación telefónica con el primer ministro español Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón con cita previa", informa en un comunicado fechado ese mismo día la embajada china.

*"Después de la epidemia ambas partes deben intensificar los intercambios y la cooperación en una amplia gama de áreas"*, dice China

Xi señaló, dice el comunicado, que la epidemia de Covid-19 en España "se ha agravado y extendido". "En nombre del Gobierno y el pueblo chinos, extiendo mis sinceras simpatías al Gobierno y al pueblo español", declara. El presidente chino enfatizó que, después de un arduo trabajo en todo el país, "las medidas de prevención y control de China han logrado resultados positivos, y han salido de la etapa más difícil y ardua".

"Ahora que la epidemia está brotando en muchos países y puntos, China está dispuesta a llevar a cabo una cooperación internacional con otros países y brindar asistencia dentro de su capacidad", continúa. 

El presidente chino, de acuerdo al comunicado oficial, "apoya las medidas del Gobierno español para combatir la epidemia, comprende la grave situación que enfrenta España y está dispuesta a brindar a España apoyo y ayuda tanto como sea posible, compartir experiencias en prevención, control y tratamiento, y contribuir a la salud y el bienestar de los pueblos chino y español y a la seguridad de la salud pública mundial".

El presidente chino afirma que la relación "entre los dos países marcará el comienzo de un futuro mejor"

"Después de la epidemia", remarca a continuación, "ambas partes deben intensificar los intercambios y la cooperación en una amplia gama de áreas". China está dispuesta a continuar "expandiendo las importaciones de productos especializados de alta calidad desde España".

El comunicado de la embajada china en Madrid recoge otras manifestaciones del presidente Xi: "El sol siempre está después de la tormenta. Creo que a través de la prueba de combatir juntos la epidemia, la amistad entre China y España será más fuerte, y la relación entre los dos países marcará el comienzo de un futuro mejor".

*Los españoles, agradecidos*
La embajada china en Madrid recoge en su comunicado también impresiones del presidente del Gobierno español manifestadas en esa conversación del martes pasado. "Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón dijo que España y China siempre se han apoyado y ayudado mutuamente, lo que se refleja plenamente en la lucha conjunta contra la epidemia".

Sánchez trasladó el 4 de febrero la disposición del Ejecutivo español para ayudar a China en la contención de la propagación del virus

De acuerdo al mismo documento, Sánchez admitió que la actual situación epidémica española "es grave", y recordó que China había proporcionado a España "los suministros médicos necesarios con urgencia de manera oportuna, lo que refleja plenamente los sentimientos amistosos hacia los españoles". Por ello, "los españoles están profundamente agradecidos".

Sánchez también aseguró a Xi que el Gobierno español "hará todo lo posible para proteger la salud y la seguridad de los ciudadanos chinos que viven en España".

España "está dispuesta a fortalecer los intercambios y la cooperación con China en varios campos. Se cree que después de la epidemia, las relaciones entre los dos países se desarrollarán aún más", termina el comunicado oficial.

*Sánchez trasladó apoyo a China en febrero*
Paradójicamente, hace poco más de un mes, fue el presidente del Gobierno español quien ofreció el apoyo del pueblo español a China por el coronavirus.

Pedro Sánchez se reunió el 4 de febrero con representantes de la comunidad china en España en La Moncloa, a los que trasladó "el apoyo y solidaridad del Gobierno y del pueblo español por la epidemia de coronavirus que padece su país", según el comunicado de Moncloa de ese día.

El presidente del Gobierno español lamentó "profundamente la estigmatización o dificultades que la comunidad chinapueda estar sufriendo en España a causa de la epidemia", y condenó "cualquier signo de xenofobia".

Sánchez hizo entonces un llamamiento "a la responsabilidad de todos para seguir garantizando la buena convivencia con la comunidad china en España" y valoró "positivamente los esfuerzos de China para lograr una gestión eficaz de la crisis". Además trasladó a los representantes de la comunidad china en España "la disposición del Ejecutivo español para colaborar en la contención de esta crisis sanitaria".


----------



## Alex Cosma (20 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> España tiene que quitarse de encima cuanto antes toda la morralla de valores importadas del mundo anglo-protestante.



Correcto.



tixel dijo:


> O sea, que España siempre ha tenido mucho potencial humano



España no, los habitantes, los pueblos, peninsulares.



tixel dijo:


> no en vano fue el primer imperio global de la Historia, el que inició la globalización y un sinfin de hazañas



La globalización no es una hazaña, al menos no en el sentido positivo.
Y no fue de España (entendida como los pueblos peninsualeres), sino de las minorías poderhabientes.



tixel dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que España como ya decía Fernando el Católico es indisciplinada y necesita buena guia y eso es de lo que carecemos.



España no, los pueblos peninsulares.
España, como todos los ESTADOS, es una creación artificial de minorías poderhabientes y contra el PUEBLO, los pueblos.



tixel dijo:


> Quizá si se va a tomar por culo el sistema anglo-ilustrado-afrancesado, se vaya con él este sistema "democrático" y haya alguna posibilidad para España.



España debería irse también a tomar por culo.... por lo ya expuesto.


La verdadera hispanidad, la de los pueblos peninsulares, era y es odiada y combatida por todas las élites de poder...

El famoso "atraso" de España, lejos de ser un problema, fue su salvación.
El "atraso" era la muestra de LIBERTAD de los pueblos peninsulares, contra las intenciones del PODER.
Quien precisamente terminó con el "atraso" fue precisamente quién nos dicen que nos "atrasó"... El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA.... El franquismo fue el que finalmente consiguió lo que los anteriores regímenes no habían conseguido: DERROTAR AL PUEBLO.

Ortega y Gasset es alabado (o no criticado, y mucho menos demonizado) por casi todas las corrientes ideológicas.... ¿por qué será?

Ortega y Gasset:
“_*En España no ha habido apenas feudalismo; sólo que esto, lejos de ser una virtud, fue nuestra primera gran desgracia y la causa de todas las demás*_" [desgracia para las élites, de las que se sentía parte]

En varias de sus obras Ortega se entristece de que la ruralidad ibérica sea tan amante de su libertad, rechace la jerarquía y miren como un igual a la gente que tiene por encima. Para él, el problema estriba en “_*que es un país donde la masa es incapaz de prestar adoración al superior*_”... “_*Las masas se han hecho indóciles frente a las minorías; no las obedecen, no las siguen, no las respetan, sino que, por el contrario, las dan de lado y las suplantan*_”.

Pasó Ortega cinco años de su vida en Alemania y quedó enamorado del respeto servil que encontró de la masa a los Heer (señores). Le fascinó observar, el cómo la élite universitaria alemana entre la que vivió, apreciaba fervorosamente el Manu Smriti (código de Manú) escrito por los indios arios, que codifica el sistema de castas hereditario y las etapas de la vida de los nacidos dos veces (miembros de las tres castas superiores). Insiste en sus escritos en que se necesita importar a la España plebeya la actitud de reverencia sincera que observó en el pueblo alemán hacia los ricos, poderosos y funcionarios. En sus años en Alemania quedará encandilado en especial por Hegel y Nietzsche.

Ortega apreciará reverencialmente al filósofo alemán Hegel (1770-1831). De él aprenderá que el Estado es nada menos que das irdische-Göttliche, esto es, “lo terrenal divino”. “_*Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado*_”, “*toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe*”, “_*en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad*_”, dirá Hegel.

La misma idea fuerza planteada por Nietzsche en cuanto a la educación será planteada por Ortega y Gasset cuando hable de su “*pedagogía social como programa político*”, del “*Estado como educador social*” o de la “_*nacionalización de las masas*_”. En Los problemas nacionales y la juventud Ortega dirá que: _*“la masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Ortega habla de la necesidad de un Estado más poderoso que obligue, de una vez, a las gentes del campo a arrodillarse ante los aristoi o minorías selectas, como él las llamaba. Había que hacer olvidar al ibérico rústico y montaraz, mediante el control férreo de la escuela obligatoria, sus tradiciones concejiles, colectivistas, comunales y comunitarias de las que ya nos habló, por ejemplo, en sus investigaciones etnográficas, el aragonés Joaquín Costa.

Ortega, que identifica “vida local” con “vida no nacional” dice que “_*el localismo en que vive de hecho España no puede aprovecharse directamente para fines nacionales*_ [léase estatales]”.

La resistencia vigorosa de la sociedad rural hispánica ha sido un freno y un lastre pesadísimo para el desarrollo del poder imperial del Estado español y así lo remarcó Ortega. Ortega añorará el verdadero feudalismo que se desplegó del río Elba hacia oriente en el que había obediencia y respeto del Knecht (siervo) al Herr (señor). Propondrá importar ese espíritu para conseguir moldear las almas y las mentes de las masas ibéricas con el fin de elevar al Estado y al Capital hacia cotas más elevadas.

Esto está casi conseguido hoy en día.

Que del río Elba hacia Lisboa no haya habido necesidad de abolir la esclavitud en ningún momento de la historia desde el siglo V hacia nuestros días es por un motivo: porque no existía y fue abolida por las gentes de nuestra ruralidad; esto le descomponía sobremanera a nuestro “gran” pensador (Ortega es festejado, alabado y ensalzado por toda la actual élite política y social; centenares y centenares de calles, colegios, institutos, centros culturales, premios, una poderosa fundación… llevan su nombre).

Recomendó Ortega y Gasset a los dirigentes del Estado militarizar el campo y convertir al Ejército y al funcionariado en el centro de la vida nacional. Explicó que lo más urgente para combatir el pensamiento aldeano era “_*germanizar España*_”. También quería expresar lo mismo cuando insistía en la necesidad de “_*europeizar España*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

El Cronista oficial del Estado español en los años del franquismo, Victor Ruiz Albéniz (1885- 1954), inspirado por los escritos de Ortega y Gasset, en su libro La conquista de Vizcaya propone establecer por ley un mínimo de dos “_*castas” sociales: la primera la de los militares, ricos y altos funcionarios. Y la segunda la de “los que quedan en obligación y servidumbre para con ellos*_”

Extraído de *AQUÍ*.


----------



## angela82 (20 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Entiendo lo del virus es real, porque si no no tiene sentido que nos pegemos un tiro en el pie simplemente por mandar un mensaje de:”estamos con vosotros “. Me parece que en Holanda y en Alemania no ven a restringir la circulación de personas, no te digo ya en UK. Porque aquí nos pegamos un tiro en el pie? Solo puede ser si el virus es real



A Alemania, que va después de España en número de infectados, le quedan pocos días según las declaraciones del actual ministro de salud, Jens Spahn. El sábado será un día decisivo.

Ausgangsperre wegen Corona in Deutschland: „Samstag entscheidender Tag“ - WELT

Hasta ahora los Länder han ido un poco a su bola y sí que hay ciudades en confinamiento, pero esto seguramente cambiará después del sábado y se extenderá a todo el país.

Otro que tiene el "virus"

Michel Barnier, negociador de la UE para el Brexit, tiene coronavirus


----------



## zahoriblanco (20 Mar 2020)

Pero repito, que ganamos los países europeos dándonos un tiro en el pie solo para decirle a los chinos : estamos con vosotros. O bien queremos hundir el euro para forzar la irrupción de otra moneda o el virus si existe, porque la crisis que estamos generando es histórica


----------



## romeoalfa (20 Mar 2020)

Según el gobierno y su siervo Ferreras, estamos en guerra contra el machismo


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Pero repito, que ganamos los países europeos dándonos un tiro en el pie solo para decirle a los chinos : estamos con vosotros. O bien queremos hundir el euro para forzar la irrupción de otra moneda o el virus si existe, porque la crisis que estamos generando es histórica



No somos nosotros. Es toda Europa, salvo UK que quiere quedarse fuera.

Lo que no tengo claro es que todos los países de Europa queden en la misma situación. Lo del Euro, pues es más complicado. Si Rusia actúa inteligentemente le interesa conservarlo, pero controlándolo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2020)

Positivos en la realeza europea:
-Alberto de Mónaco
-Carlos de Habsburgo (jefe de la casa real del mismo nombre)

Presidente de Televisa, el grupo de TV y comunicación latinoamericano, da positivo.

La de casos que habrá en otros personajes de las élites que sean menos mediáticos y que no salgan en las noticias...


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (20 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Pero repito, que ganamos los países europeos dándonos un tiro en el pie solo para decirle a los chinos : estamos con vosotros. O bien queremos hundir el euro para forzar la irrupción de otra moneda o el virus si existe, porque la crisis que estamos generando es histórica



El virus existe , otra cosa es que el factor "desconocido" e imponderable haga que no se pueda medir su impacto , y en el mundo de ceros y unos que vivimos en este siglo XXI digital todo lo que no sean ceros y unos crea una incertidumbre y atasco que me recuerda a la incapacidad que despues de la crisis de las hipotecas subprime de 2008 de saber el valor de estas.
Y ahora tenemos un virus el Covid-19 cuyas consecuencias sociales , legales y economicas no se pueden ponderar , y no es tan sencillo como en el 2008 cuando valoraron que valoraron que no valian nada dichos bonos , ahora estamos bregando con consecuencias imponderables del virus que se suceden como un una serie inpredecible de fichas de domino que caen anarquicamente ante nuestros ojos sin cesar , y nosotros no sabiendo que hacer y si hacer algo realmente servira para algo .


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2020)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Pero repito, que ganamos los países europeos dándonos un tiro en el pie solo para decirle a los chinos : estamos con vosotros. O bien queremos hundir el euro para forzar la irrupción de otra moneda o el virus si existe, porque la crisis que estamos generando es histórica



Si no hubiese cuarentena en Europa, nos montarian una revolución de colores fácilmente dejando ingobernable nuestro territorio.

No es casual que la prensa anglosajona esté sacando mierda de la monarquía española en estos momentos. Pero al haber cuarentena lo único que pueden hacer es caceroladas desde los balcones con cero repercusión ya que no hay represión gubernamental que radicalice la protesta.

Gene Sharp - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Revoluciones de colores:
> 
> *¿Qué son?*
> Las 'revoluciones de colores' es el nombre dado a las movilizaciones políticas de finales del siglo XX e inicios del siglo XXI, llevadas a cabo, según sus simpatizantes, contra líderes supuestamente "autoritarios". El fenómeno nació en Europa Oriental (el espacio exsoviético) pero se expandió también a otras zonas, como Oriente Medio.
> ...



Todas las revoluciones de colores fallidas lo han sido gracias al toque de queda impuesto por el gobierno. En este caso es aún más eficaz ya que la gente se queda en casa voluntariamente ya que *percibe peligro* si no hiciese caso al gobierno

Lo dicho, es una guerra por la percepción para que la gente actúe en base a un mapa mental de la realidad inducido por el poder


----------



## angela82 (20 Mar 2020)

Voy a poner esta viñeta de *Deutsche Welle DW* financiado por el gobierno alemán, que se publicó el 15 de marzo y me parece muy significativa

Trabajo a distancia | DW | 15.03.2020

El título es *"Trabajo a distancia"





*

Quién será el muerto que tiene agarrado el mando diciendo "Todo está bajo control" y que está realizando el trabajo a distancia?* *


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (20 Mar 2020)

Joder! Acabo de ver en la puta TV un anuncio de ALIEXPRESS, como si se tratara de uno del corte inglés! Eso se ha visto antes? 

Ofertas del 50% del 27 de marzo a mitad de abril.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2020)

Esto está rulando por whatsapp, muchas banderitas y lamidas de culo chino:


----------



## angela82 (20 Mar 2020)

Viñeta de los chinos publicada hoy







Fight against virus - Chinadaily.com.cn

Lucha contra el virus.

Una vez más el mundo entero lucha con su mascarilla frente al gigantesco y corpulento virus morado y gris oscuro/negro. Es interesante observar que de todas las letras, la S, que simbolizaría el dólar junto a la U que hay delante, está marcada con la *corona* tanto en la parte superior como inferior y dentro de un cuerpo oscuro como el petróleo. Se referirán al petrodólar?


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2020)

El oro físico se desliga del precio fijado por el oro-papel:



> Update 20 March - Important information to all customers! We are currently paying the spot price of silver plus 28% for Silver Eagles & Merlions if you sell to us. We are paying spot + 25% for all other major silver coins like Maples/Kangaroos/Philharmonics/Britannias/Krugerrands/Pandas. We are paying the spot price of gold + 2.2% for all major gold coins like Maples/Kangaroos/Philharmonics/Krugerrands/Buffalos/Britannias. Due to extreme demand, we have had to implement a minimum order amount of SGD 1,000 or equivalent in other currencies (only for customers buying from us). We regret that our customer support response time may be delayed, that queues in the shop may be longer than normal and that some products may be sold out



Las tiendas de oro empiezan a comprar por encima del precio que marca el COMEX

El mecanismo para descubrir el precio del oro está roto. No hay oro físico al precio que marca el mercado de oro-papel del COMEX. Entiendo que no es tampoco posible conseguir oro físico en el COMEX ya que si fuera así no estarían comprando oro a particulares por encima del precio "oficial" del oro ya que están perdiendo dinero.

En situaciones normalmente las tiendas compran algo por debajo del precio oficial y venden algo por encima, siendo el margen entre ambos el beneficio que obtienen.

*En estos momentos están comprando por encima del spot, casi un 30% en el caso de la plata y un 2,2% en el oro!!!! *

Hay en estos momentos 5 compradores por cada vendedor, así que si no solucionan pronto el tema se va a ir desligando cada vez más uno de otro. El mercado está roto y seco...


----------



## angela82 (20 Mar 2020)

Tirón de orejas de los chinos a los alemanes en este artículo de ayer

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1183163.shtml
_
"Algunos dicen que el virus no se eliminará en Alemania en un corto período de tiempo e incluso puede persistir durante uno o dos años", dijo Duan. "Si es así, representaría grandes desafíos para todas las empresas en Alemania, incluidas las de China". _

De ahí que hoy mismo los alemanes se hayan puesto las pilas y hayan dicho que este fin de semana las restricciones podrían cambiar. Interpreto que se decretará el confinamiento en toda Alemania.

La foto que acompaña a la noticia de los chinos con ese BMW tan chulo y tan dorado


----------



## Hannibaal (20 Mar 2020)

Espero que la guerra no convencional en la que estamos inmersos no sean el preludio de una guerra de verdad, se que es indeseable y poco probable, pero hasta ayer tampoco creia que asistiria a una farsa de estas dimensiones y aquí la tenemos, ahora estamos en medio de un estado de alarma que tiene toda la pinta de que se va a alargar, la economía destrozada (aquí y en todos los grandes países de occidente) y todavía faltan semanas para ver las consecuencias del destrozo. Esto es criminal.


----------



## Jeenyus (20 Mar 2020)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Espero que la guerra no convencional en la que estamos inmersos no sean el preludio de una guerra de verdad, se que es indeseable y poco probable, pero hasta ayer tampoco creia que asistiria a una farsa de estas dimensiones y aquí la tenemos, ahora estamos en medio de un estado de alarma que tiene toda la pinta de que se va a alargar, la economía destrozada (aquí y en todos los grandes países de occidente) y todavía faltan semanas para ver las consecuencias del destrozo. Esto es criminal.



Yo tampoco pensé que entre unos y otros fuesen a perder tanto los papeles...yo creo que el estallido social comenzará en Francia.


----------



## mazuste (20 Mar 2020)

*Persistir en que la causa del destrozo económico en el que no hallamos inmersos*
*es el bicho de marras, es que no ha entendido absolutamente nada de lo que ocurre,
y seguirá mirando el dedo en vez del verdadero problema, cual es el final del juego*
*que occidente ha manejado durante tantas décadas.*


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2020)

Felipe VI: España recibe 500.000 mascarillas para la crisis del coronavirus gracias a una gestión del Rey

La entrega del material ha sido posible gracias a la intervención de «Su Majestad el Rey» y c*ortesía de la Fundación Jack Ma, creador del Grupo Alibaba*. Además, la iniciativa incluye la distribución de equipos médicos y fondos para investigar tratamientos contra el Covid-19.


----------



## Desconocido (20 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que no es tampoco posible conseguir oro físico en el COMEX ya que si fuera así no estarían comprando oro a particulares por encima del precio "oficial" del oro ya que están perdiendo dinero.



Supongo que es un pico puntual de demanda. No necesariamente pierden dinero, si le suman su comisión. En los próximos días veremos si son capaces de reponer stock.


----------



## Derroition Man (20 Mar 2020)

Esta es de hoy.







Virus kills market - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Mar 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Supongo que es un pico puntual de demanda. No necesariamente pierden dinero, si le suman su comisión. En los próximos días veremos si son capaces de reponer stock.



Cierto, me he expresado mal, no pierden dinero, mantienen su margen de beneficio. Me refiero a que ganarían más dinero si pudiesen comprar al precio que marca el oro-papel en vez de pagar a particulares por encima del precio oficial.

Si pagan por encima del precio oficial es porque no pueden sacar oro del COMEX.


----------



## Victor Chanov (21 Mar 2020)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Espero que la guerra no convencional en la que estamos inmersos no sean el preludio de una guerra de verdad, se que es indeseable y poco probable, pero hasta ayer tampoco creia que asistiria a una farsa de estas dimensiones y aquí la tenemos, ahora estamos en medio de un estado de alarma que tiene toda la pinta de que se va a alargar, la economía destrozada (aquí y en todos los grandes países de occidente) y todavía faltan semanas para ver las consecuencias del destrozo. Esto es criminal.



Es una guerra, es un hecho

Guillaume Faye no se equivocaba en lo de la guerra racial en Francia, en 2020


----------



## Libistros (21 Mar 2020)

No sé qué os sorprende, ¿dónde habéis estado los últimos 50 años?, porque el mundo occidental se está yendo a la basura desde entonces (e incluso antes), como el olor a mierda ya era difícil de tapar y estaba empezando a haber conatos de rebelión se aplica una nueva terapia de shock y, por arte de magia, recuperan el control y aceleran en sus planes provocando el colapso definitivo.

Es evidente que es una guerra, pero no de ahora, lo lleva siendo desde hace mucho tiempo y los occidentales hemos estado discutiendo de micromachismos miestras los enemigos (propios y ajenos) estaban a las puertas de Bizancio, ahora nos empieza a arrollar la realidad y todo son preguntas y dudas. Era bien fácil de parar, íbamos en un yate con motor fueraborda mientras el resto estaban agarrados a unas maderas carcomidas por la polilla y, en vez de aprovechar la situación, decidimos que era mejor construirles veleros mientras desmantelábamos nuestro propio barco, ahora nosotros no tenemos barco y los demás no saben cómo hacer funcionar sus veleros pacodemier,.... bienvenidos a la distopía del buenista malintencionado.

El virus es la forma de manejar el relato, el colapso estaba garantizado desde hace mucho.


----------



## ESC (21 Mar 2020)

¿Guerra deuda versus oro?.



En tal caso es una guerra que libramos contra nosotros mismos, una guerra de la que nadie habla, para regocijo de la banca.


----------



## angela82 (21 Mar 2020)

Viñeta de los chinos

Bias can't change success in containing outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn







Mientras el virus morado y su ejército se rien de la "vacuna" dorada de los chinos, el virus verde a lo alto de un sorprendido Pinocho (marioneta) exclama "rumores" y su ejército está ya desmoralizado.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (21 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Guerra deuda versus oro?.
> 
> 
> 
> En tal caso es una guerra que libramos contra nosotros mismos, una guerra de la que nadie habla, para regocijo de la banca.



Vedlo. Es auténticamente cojonudo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (21 Mar 2020)

Comentario sacado del vídeo de YT "La nobleza negra":

_"¿Por qué los inversores del Centro epidemiológico de Wuhan són J&J, Lufthansa, representantes de la OMS, Banca Privada, Soros, ...etc.? "_

Es cierto eso?


----------



## socrates99 (22 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Comentario sacado del vídeo de YT "La nobleza negra":
> 
> _"¿Por qué los inversores del Centro epidemiológico de Wuhan són J&J, Lufthansa, representantes de la OMS, Banca Privada, Soros, ...etc.? "_
> 
> Es cierto eso?



Follow the white rabbit. El conejo de Alicia.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## Knucklehead (22 Mar 2020)

*El coronavirus podría remodelar el orden global*
China está maniobrando por el liderazgo internacional mientras Estados Unidos falla
Por Kurt M. Campbell y Rush Doshi 18 de marzo de 2020

FUENTE: The Coronavirus Could Reshape Global Order


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (22 Mar 2020)

China ofrece ayuda a España, Italian, Alemania y Serbia...


----------



## kikoseis (22 Mar 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra no convencional, híbrida, asimétrica, de IV generación y tal y tal ...
> tiene como objetivo desmontar cualquier territorio disidente o emergente,
> que ponga en cuestión la hegemonía imperial por todos los medios posibles,
> sin necesidad de tener que acudir a la guerra clásica o "guerra fría".
> ...



Ya.
Emergente era la Unión Europea antes de la crisis de la deuda.
Que cosas, ¿Quién habrá venido a sembrar la discordia por ese motivo?
¿Hacía pupita que el euro se estaba merendando al dólar?


----------



## tixel (22 Mar 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Follow the white rabbit. El conejo de Alicia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Había visto algo por ahí pero no me enteraba muy bien y me parecia demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Acabo de ver el hilo y es para flipar. Gracias.


----------



## angela82 (22 Mar 2020)

Dejo aquí este enlace a un pdf con un plan gubernamental de USA de 100 páginas titulado "For Official Use Only // Not For Public Distribution or Release" que pinta un cuadro muy sombrío de lo que le viene a USA y que fue enviado al New York Times. Es un buen tocho, así que no lo he leído entero, solo por encima.

Ahí se prevé un colapso de toda la economía y la cuarentena que se ha ordenado ya en muchos países desarrollados duraría 18 meses o más.

Esperemos que las previsiones de este documento no se acerquen a la realidad, porque sino un gran número de estadounidenses morirá, la economía de EE.UU. colapsará por completo, y EE.UU. vivirá disturbios civiles generalizados y esto afectará a Europa y al mundo entero.

El documento:

https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthe...367f758bec47cad361f/optimized/full.pdf#page=1


----------



## caype (22 Mar 2020)

Sólo decir que ayer, en el canal 24h, la Charo de turno dijo "los casos en China CONTINENTAL". Me quedé a cuadros, si eso no es un gesto...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibaal (22 Mar 2020)

caype dijo:


> Sólo decir que ayer, en el canal 24h, la Charo de turno dijo "los casos en China CONTINENTAL". Me quedé a cuadros, si eso no es un gesto...



Lo vi en directo y torcí el gesto cuando lo dijo. Tal vez fue solo un error pero habrá que estar atentos al léxico de esta gente.


----------



## Ignorante1 (22 Mar 2020)

New York Times como para fiarse de este medio progre progre progre lo pongo en cuarentena.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2020)

https://www.beltandroad.news/2019/02/03/40-years-of-reforms-and-gold/

Cuando se desaceleren las dos grandes economías mundiales, China y EEUU, el oro volverá a brillar...

Global inflation on the way after US adopts ‘helicopter money’ - Global Times

El helicóptero del dinero anunciado por EEUU va a causar inflación a nivel global


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

Tochaco va, k los domingos son muermo en néctar.

Este es un hilo sobre la guerra en k estamos metidos. Habría k empezar sobre si es contra naciones, modelos económicos, sistemas monetarios insostenibles, clases sociales a escala global , desequilibrios demográficos... Supongo k de todo se podría sacar una lectura y todas ellas con argumentos válidos, pues estamos en un Caos necesario a todos los niveles k parirá una solución monetaria global k pueda presentarse como positiva ante un escenario fruto de las circunstancias k no es tal - y estaba ya muerto y entubáo -...a costa de peajes de la mayor obscenidad en las claves antes comentadas.

Yo creo k estamos a un paso del próximo movimiento, un paso con un genocidio global como peaje , k se dice fácil. Y hay dos vertientes posibles : Oro y Cryptos. De hecho, una compartida k yo no entiendo como tal, aunque sea un respaldo dorado sobre un sistema de pagos circunstancialmente criptográfico, pues sería retomar el Oro como referencia de riqueza global.

Ayer , reflexionando sobre el caos social ya montado, pensaba en el absoluto desquicio k podrían generar si ahora mismo, tras taaaanto hablar de corralitos y ké nos van a contar en este foro, desligasen el sistema bancario del momentum actual en un contexto donde sólo funcionan ya sectores como el alimentario o el sanitario: Un mundo de pollos sin cabeza. Pero va a ser k no...y k no será ese el modo. Los banksters son la herramienta castuza necesaria para el golpe de gracia. Da iwal la patada adelante trillonaria de emisiones de confetti jamás vista, dejando 2008´s ó 29´s como simples anécdotas...la franquicia mafiosa ni por el forro quebrará. Nada caerá por inercias previamente anunciadas...salvo las k la Castuza global nos presente como determinantes aunque en realidá sin más peso objetivo k el encaje en el guión ya diseñado. Y veo dos salidas - con una tercera k representaría la convivencia de ambas - :

- Un sistema hiperduro apoyado en un Oro expresando su valor ilimitadamente , para abrazarlo después como tutela frente a los intercambios insostenibles de riqueza real a cambio de humo k se están dando en el actual modelo de comercio global.

- El sueño de la razón pariendo monstruos y liberando una hiperinflación sin límites en el sistema crypto actual...bien bendiciendo alguna referencia como BTC...pero finalmente reorientándolo hacia las suyas propias, k se encargarán de endiñar massmierda mediante, as usual.

La tercera vía , con una economía/sistema monetario de 2 velocidades en departamentos estancos , con un delirio keynesiano hacia la plebe basado en humo crypto k incluso podría revertir impuestos exponenciales al mismo para ir consolidando y niquelando el proceso de transición...y unos acuerdos castuzos en sus intercambios de riqueza real a nivel internacional basados en Oro - e incluso otros respaldos de riqueza incuestionables -.

Y sinceramente, veo mucho menos traumático , y sobre todo, veo una transición "sin parar máquina" más en las cryptos k en el Oro.

Por cierto...llevamos ya un trimestre de 2020 y varias cryptos nacionales están perfectamente niqueladas en la parrilla de salida tras el telón. Yo apuesto por un corto endurecimiento de la pandemia para tener el control plebeyo en la mano ...y tras él, comenzar a poner las cartas sobre la mesa ya en este segundo trimestre ( no hablo de "liberarnos" k éso ni idea e irá a su puta medida, sino de "enseñarnos el liguero" ) donde los k han liáo toda ésta obscenidá empezarán a desfilar como héroes.


----------



## esseri (22 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.beltandroad.news/2019/02/03/40-years-of-reforms-and-gold/
> 
> Cuando se desaceleren las dos grandes economías mundiales, China y EEUU, el oro volverá a brillar...
> 
> ...



Ánde hay k apuntarse ?


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2020)

Latest on the novel coronavirus outbreak - Chinadaily.com.cn

Ángela Merkel da positivo, en cuarentena.
Grecia y Nueva Zelanda declaran cuarentena y cierre de fronteras.
California declarada zona catastrófica

Famosos y políticos que han dado positivo por coronavirus

Fundamentalmente son políticos, aristócratas y mundo del espectáculo. Mención especial merecen las esposas de presidentes de gobierno ya que son varias las afectadas sin que hayan contagiado al marido (raro, raro, suena de nuevo a mensaje en clave)


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

- copypasteo parcial, a colación de un comentario de @tristezadeclon en hilo Oroplatero -

De la noticia a seguir ( grifo centralizado para la superviviencia personal global , defendido por otro sicario FMI debidamente colocado en la UE ) ... a pagarlo en crypto ( probablemente Castuzas ) = un paso a la tan ansiada Adopción/Imposición masiva ( por cierto, un cara o cruz delicadísimo para el sector crypto descentralizado actual ). Para el metal...lo de siempre : Queda k este tipo de actores lo adopten como respaldo.

Guindos defiende una ''renta mínima de emergencia'' para evitar una crisis social por el coronavirus


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Por cierto, @Spielzeug , ignoro si tu bunker es ya tu destino cotidiano, pero una pregunta por curiosidá , please : Cómo es el control policial en el mundo rural con el confinamiento ? En la ciudad está empezando a chirriar...y se supone k en pueblos pequeños darán más bola, no ?


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Mar 2020)

https://steemit.com/dollar/@marketr...is-dollarizing-the-world-by-gregory-mannarino


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Deutsche Bank: Helicopter Money Will Be "Disastrous" And Will Lead To Hyperinflation, "Buy Gold"


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Ánde hay k apuntarse ?



Estoy hasta los huevos del dinero deuda, si me permiten el exabrupto. 

Lo que hay que hacer es meterle un RPG-7 al helicóptero.


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

Además, criptos u oro da igual. Lo importante es quién "legitima"/"oficializa" el patrón monetario ya que está en su propia mano realizar todos los trucos conceptuales imaginables en torno a su valor.

Ciertamente, hablar de economía a estos niveles resulta confuso. Tocamos con la yema de los dedos ciertos defectos o paradojas en el ser humano.

Poder, mapas de realidad, convenciones. Todo ello está condensado en esta faceta de la economía.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Estoy hasta los huevos del dinero deuda, si me permiten el exabrupto.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es meterle un RPG-7 al helicóptero.



Pues politicuchos globales, banksters y otras yerbas se están marcando un do de pecho a coro de flixpar.

No queda mucho para ver si el metal se integra en la próxima pantalla. Porke no queda otra, se acabaron las bromitas.

Con un crypto global de consenso castuzo respaldada en NADA, como la k expone el link a steemit de un par de posts atrás, pueden hacer picadillo toda la riqueza anterior, como suena. Ahora veremos si alguien se opone a ese apaño, se acaba la tontería.

Asínnn k...Palomitax, k quedan pocas ya.


----------



## ESC (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Pues politicuchos globales, banksters y otras yerbas se están marcando un do de pecho a coro de flixpar.
> 
> No queda mucho para ver si el metal se integra en la próxima pantalla. Porke no queda otra, se acabaron las bromitas.
> 
> ...



Qué locura, caballeros.

Estoy sobrecogido al pensar en la magnitud del poder global que tenemos en frente.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Pues de los chutes fiat a gogó de estos días/semanas atrás, dignos de auténtica plusmarca histórica, pasamos a los efectos secundarios.

A éstos también se les acaba el tiempo.

*China's Housing Bubble Bursts: Evergrande Cuts Earnings Guidance By 50%*

Los acontecimientos se precipitan , se acaba la cháchara. Hay k enseñar cartas.



ESC dijo:


> Qué locura, caballeros.
> 
> Estoy sobrecogido al pensar en la magnitud del poder global que tenemos en frente.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por cierto, @Spielzeug , ignoro si tu bunker es ya tu destino cotidiano, pero una pregunta por curiosidá , please : Cómo es el control policial en el mundo rural con el confinamiento ? En la ciudad está empezando a chirriar...y se supone k en pueblos pequeños darán más bola, no ?



Si, vivo en mi búnker desde hace cinco años (los deberes hay que hacerlos con tiempo y antelación)

Por aquí ha patrullado la guardia civil y en pueblos cercanos el ejército. Pero simbolico, una vez desde que empezó. Además, por WhatsApp sabemos dónde andan la fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad  

Se puede salir de casa para cuidar terrenos agrícolas (todo el mundo tiene uno) o pasear perros (casi todo el mundo tiene también) así que no tiene mucho sentido que estén por aquí. Lo que si que controlan algo más son las carreteras... En cualquier caso poco pueden hacer, somos menos de 3 habitantes por km2. Es casi como estar de cuarentena todo el año y es difícil controlar tanto territorio


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Pues politicuchos globales, banksters y otras yerbas se están marcando un do de pecho a coro de flixpar.
> 
> No queda mucho para ver si el metal se integra en la próxima pantalla. Porke no queda otra, se acabaron las bromitas.
> 
> ...



Pues Esceptico Me hallo.

Ya que hay formas de evitar esa kriptomoneda global , si no es a las buenas (?) como con el corona(casual)virus y su deudacida cuarentena sera a las peores que malas .


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Pues Esceptico Me hallo.
> 
> Ya que hay formas de evitar esa kriptomoneda global , si no es a las buenas (?) como con el corona(casual)virus y su deudacida cuarentena sera a las peores que malas .



Interesante.

Puedes ampliarlo ?


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (23 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Puedes ampliarlo ?



Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Poco mas que decir .


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> Poco mas que decir .



Bueno...si hay dueños de esa tecnología en desacuerdo, no ?

Aquí toca quitarse las caretas. Y ver hasta dónde encajan las cosas con nuestras respectivas impresiones.


----------



## esseri (23 Mar 2020)

La FED quemando los fajos como si no hubiese un mañama...cryptos arriba, metales arriba.

El awelo ppcc se lo está pasando de coña.

*Tema mítico* : - Pisitófilos Creditófagos


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Mar 2020)

Prägestätten setzen Produktion aufgrund Coronavirus aus

La Canadian Royal Mint cierra durante quince (al menos). También cierran las refinerías Suizas. 

Si estaba el mercado seco el mercado de metales, esta es la puntilla.

_______________

Gold und Silber kaufen Preisvergleich: Goldmünzen, Goldbarren, Silbermünzen ...

Es un comparador de precios de las diferentes tiendas de metales alemanas. Están comprando oro por encima del spot en bastantes de ellas. No es sólo cosa de bullion vault lo de comprar a particulares por encima del precio "oficial"


----------



## tixel (23 Mar 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> Poco mas que decir .



A mi toda la retorica nucelar me suena a bulo de principio a final. Y en 80 años solo hubo un supuesto ataque con ellas.


----------



## tixel (23 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Prägestätten setzen Produktion aufgrund Coronavirus aus
> 
> La Canadian Royal Mint cierra durante quince (al menos). También cierran las refinerías Suizas.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy u n poco preocupado porque tengo 2 pedidos hechos de oro y plata y me dicen q no me los servirán hasta q pase todo esto.


----------



## angela82 (23 Mar 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> Poco mas que decir .



Interesante por lo de bomba del *Arco Iris*. Se me pasan por la cabeza otras opciones diferentes y al mismo tiempo similares, pero mejor lo dejo. Cosas mias.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

"Decíamos ayer..." ( ésto va a toda oxtia, hamijos ...)




Lo dicho : Caretas fuera y a ver si alguien juega la carta dorada...o hay consenso castuzo global para el guateque monetario del milenio. Se acabaron las pamplinas.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Mar 2020)

Parece que se ha encontrado la cura para el coronavirus...
Es una planta cuyo nombre científico, largo y complicado es _plantatuculoenelsillónynosalgas_


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

*Esta ya no la apaña ni la puta Lagarta del FMI.*


Italia: Arrían bandera de la UE e izan la de China


----------



## angel220 (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *Esta ya no la apaña ni la puta Lagarta del FMI.*
> 
> 
> Italia: Arrían bandera de la UE e izan la de China



Más *ciego* no puede haber, que aquel que no quiere ver.
Refranero Español


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (24 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> A mi toda la retorica nucelar me suena a bulo de principio a final. Y en 80 años solo hubo un supuesto ataque con ellas.



Si , un troglodita con su cachiporra y un ninja que lanza un dardo letal con su cerbatana pueden tener el mismo objetivo de matar a alguien , lo que los diferencia son la sutileza y el sigilo , el primero carece de ellos y el segundo no .
Ademas en la guerra contemporanea se lleva mucho aquello de " tirar la piedra y esconder la mano " .


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Más *ciego* no puede haber, que aquel que no quiere ver.
> Refranero Español



Sep.

Y además, al cubo.

Matemática Global.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Mar 2020)

Gold: The Collateral of Last Resort - Singapore Bullion Market Association
Bonito dibujo que acompaña un buen artículo de la Singapur Bullion Market Association. Resumen: el único colateral seguro que queda tras el coronavirus es el oro, todo lo demás es crédito para quien se lo crea...

Aquí una muestra del brutal aumento de la demanda de plata en marzo:






Top Indian Gold Seller Shuts Shops as Industry Grinds to a Halt - BNN Bloomberg

Para la reproducción industria joyera en la India que es la mayor del mundo.

Physical silver supply squeeze about to get worse warns Keith Neumeyer

Para la minería en muchos países.

__________________

Resumen de la situación:

No hay stock en las tiendas minoristas, cadena de distribución rota, industria joyera, refinerías y minas paradas. En breve va a ser imposible conseguir oro, y la sequía va a durar bastante ya que las órdenes de compras se van acumulando sin poderse cumplir.

Mientras, la única solución mientras la producción se va parando en todo el mundo es regalar dinero directamente a la población:
Will ‘Helicopter Money’ and the ‘Big Bazooka’ Help Rescue Europe?

Más dinero fake que hace valoraciones fake de los diferentes activos en un no-mercado fake y todo ello pinchado por una pandemia fake (Calopez baneame, por favor por no comulgar con la versión oficial).

Cuanto dinero fake valen las acciones de compañías que no pueden producir?
Cuanto dinero fake valen los inmuebles cuyas rentas no pueden pagar los inquilinos?
Cuanto dinero fake vale el dinero real en un no mercado al no haber stock en las tiendas?

Bueno, esto todavía parece que no es suficiente y China ya avisa de que la "pandemia fake" va a volver a la carga en junio (la fecha y el timming lo deciden ellos, es su pandemia y se la follan cuando quieren)

Saludos, suerte y busquen refugio para el madmax


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Esto tiene toda la pinta de stable coin truñete tipo "LIBRA de Facebook 2.0"/consorcio empresarial y el Oro no se ve por ningún lado. Por ahora.

*PBC closer to digital currency as global interest rates drop - Global Times*


----------



## individualina (24 Mar 2020)

Este hilo vale oro!
me quedo


----------



## Ulisses (24 Mar 2020)

¿A nadie le extraña que la Unión Europea haya desaparecido de facto de los medios de comunicación? Lo digo a raiz del post de Esseri, arriando la bandera.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¿A nadie le extraña que la Unión Europea haya desaparecido de facto de los medios de comunicación? Lo digo a raiz del post de Esseri, arriando la bandera.



La Unión Europea desapareció de hecho en el momento que UK se retiró.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Mar 2020)

Me carcome la duda de pensar que los british SABIAN que se venía el colapso de la pandemia y por eso se apuraron a salir de la UE
Y no me sorprendería que desde esa isla maldita salió el virus que cambiará el mundo.
Como si no supiéramos que en Londres reside la cremme de la Elite.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¿A nadie le extraña que la Unión Europea haya desaparecido de facto de los medios de comunicación? Lo digo a raiz del post de Esseri, arriando la bandera.



Y espera k empiece el juego de las sillas/cuchilladas entre divisas.


Antes del bitxo, ya se olía k la UE iba a pagar el pato entre dos bloques repatiéndose el reset, el comentario sobre ello era habitual en el foro para este 2020.
Va, seamos prácticos...sin conspiranoias de quinta dimensión ni gaitas : Sinceramente, alguien ve un buen negocio HOY jugarse 5000 pavos con 2x1 a favor a k en 2 años, diria k hasta éste 2020 a finales incluso, la UE y el Euro siguen en pie tal como lo estaban hace 3 meses, por ejemplo ? Porke hace 3 años, era una apuesta como para cogerla 2x1 en contra. Pero...hoy... 

La quema de naves fiat camina hacia cero...pero no olvidemos k la última en convertirse en humo podrá comprarse todo lo k le venga en gana. En verano, posiblemente los PIGS de terrazita y pandereta, sin un chavo turístico , un cañonazo de 2 cifras de PIB k añadir a lo ja fumado con el kolonavilus...unos PIGS k ya nadaban en deuda...y tras los manguerazos, tú me dirás. La implosión fiat global estaba descontada...y ésto no es ninguna broma...aquí se está dirimiendoel trasvase de la riqueza contenida en TODOS esos penosos sistemas monetarios.

Y en Otoño...chachánnn!!!...Aranceles de Trump ...con el Boris ( ya está operativo ahora mismo como indie ) haciéndole coros y meneando el árbol.

Anivel global...realmente...hablamos de 3 bloques de enjundia...o DE DOS ? ( y un tercero anacrónico y desmembrado - desde su embrión ...y jamás pasó de pachanguita y brindis al sol - con toda la pinta de "integrarse"/ser absorvido ? )- Todo ésto estaba ya archicomentado meses atrás ...y sin haber asistido al comic madmaxista k nos han montáo, absolutamente fuera de catehoría y del k la UE es principal pagana. . Sólo con ver el asalto del FMI al BCE ya se daba el euro volado por los aires.

Pues ahora...Cuéntame.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> La quema de naves fiat camina hacia cero...pero no olvidemos k la última en convertirse en humo podrá comprarse todo lo k le venga en gana



Según lo que dices, quien esté al loro de lo que está pasando debería sacar toda la pasta de la bolsa, del oro-papel, de la deuda pública y quedarse en liquidez total para comprar, por ejemplo, yuanes y rublos. Deberíamos notar algo por ese lado en el mercado de divisas , ¿no te parece?


----------



## Knucklehead (24 Mar 2020)

ENTREVISTA A GIDEON RACHMAN El analista más influyente de geopolítica: "El coronavirus podría radicalizar más a España"

*Gideon Rachman, jefe de política internacional del FT, es probablemente el analista más influyente del mundo. En esta entrevista, advierte del posible reordenamiento del mundo tras el coronavirus*

23/03/2020 05:00 - ACTUALIZADO: 23/03/2020 09:47
Gideon Rachman es probablemente el analista geopolítico más influyente del planeta. Todas las semanas, los gerifaltes del mundo leen sus columnas en el 'Financial Times', el diario de las élites globales por excelencia, para saber qué está ocurriendo en los salones del poder de Washington, Pekín o Berlín. Ahora, con casi 15.000 muertos por el coronavirus y con 1.000 millones de personas encerradas, el jefe de política internacional del FT advierte de que esta crisis mundial podría acelerar el reordenamiento del mundo. Es decir, *el sorpaso de China a Estados Unidos.*

En una entrevista con El Confidencial, Rachman reconoce que Pekín ha sido capaz de darle a la vuelta a la crisis del coronavirus. Sin embargo, pide no dar por muerto a EEUU demasiado pronto y estar alerta ante *un posible movimiento militar de Rusia o China por la debilidad de Occidente.* Además, aprovecha para mandar un mensaje al Gobierno de España: si no gestiona bien la crisis, el país puede salir más euroescéptico y radicalizado que nunca.

*PREGUNTA. ¿Cómo es posible que hace mes y medio se hablara del 'momento Chernóbil' de China y ahora todo el mundo quiera imitarlos? El otro día leí un comentario que decía que sí, que podríamos estar ante un momento Chernóbil... pero quizá para Estados Unidos.*

RESPUESTA. Sí, creo que es posible. Yo también acabo de leer un artículo de un amigo que usa la misma metáfora sobre América. Dice que toda mentira que contamos es una deuda a la verdad. Y esa deuda tarde o temprano la tendrás que pagar. Obviamente, se refiere a la Administración Trump y no a China. La narrativa ha cambiado muy rápido.

*P. ¿Cómo valora el movimiento chino en estos meses?*

R. Hay que separar la realidad de la propaganda. La realidad es que China y el Gobierno de Xi Jinping tienen una parte de la responsabilidad del coronavirus. Reaccionaron tarde y trataron de reprimir la verdad. Si hubieran reaccionado más rápido quizá lo podrían haber detenido. Pero hay que decir que, después, fueron capaces de tomar medidas más drásticas que las que habrían sido posible en una sociedad democrática. Su combinación de un gobierno muy autoritario y una ética comunitaria les permitió aplicar medidas rápidas y efectivas. Han pasado de ser un desastre global a una lección al resto del mundo. Además, han conseguido hacer una diplomacia muy buena mandando materiales médicos a España, Italia y otros países. Pero necesitan tener cuidado con su campaña de propaganda en la que dicen que el virus surgió en EEUU y no en China.

*P. ¿Por qué?*

R. Primero, porque no es verdad.

*P. Sí, claro. Pero mi pregunta es: ¿cree que le puede salir mal la campaña de propaganda a China?*

R. Están tratando de culpar a las autoridades locales a nivel nacional y cambiar la narrativa a nivel internacional, de la misma forma que los rusos hicieron cuando derribaron el MH017. Pero están cometiendo un error. ¿Por qué? Porque tan pronto como lanzaron la idea, Trump redobló sus esfuerzos llamándolo el 'virus de China'. Creo que hay muchas posibilidades de que esto aumente el racismo contra los chinos en EEUU. Eso sería muy peligroso para el resto del mundo. Un paso peligroso ha sido el de expulsar a los corresponsales americanos de China. China incentiva una narrativa que ya estaba emergiendo en América con la guerra comercial: somos muy dependientes de China, tenemos que traer de vuelta a las empresas, etc. En la Administración Trump no era una idea muy compartida, pero después de esta guerra de propaganda, ese sentimiento será más 'mainstream'. Va a aumentar el cabreo con China.

*P. ¿Pero cree que podemos estar ante un reordenamiento geopolítico del mundo?*

R. Las cosas que de verdad cambiaron el mundo en términos geopolíticos fueron las guerras mundiales. Si el coronavirus tiene el impacto de una guerra —con un desplazamiento económico masivo y un aumento enorme de deuda—, entonces puede haber un reordenamiento del mundo, de la misma manera que sucedió después de la II Guerra Mundial.

*P. ¿Y estamos ante el fin de la globalización tal y como la conocemos o son exageraciones?*

R. Quizá, puede ser. Depende de la proyección. Si milagrosamente encontramos la forma de parar al virus y conseguimos volver al estado normal en otoño, no. Pero si esto continúa un año y hay tantos muertos como estima el Imperial College en los peores escenarios —1,2 millones solo en EEUU—, es inconcebible pensar que la globalización volverá a ser lo que era antes.

*P. En su última columna, asegura que cada vez está más claro que China está en auge y Occidente en caída libre. O al menos ese es el pensamiento común.*

R. Lo he valorado mucho desde que lo escribí. Pasará eso si EEUU sufre económicamente, el virus golpea a sus ciudadanos y aumenta la polarización. Todo eso es probable que ocurra. Si es así, en un par de años la gente dirá que, a partir de este momento, se le empezó a perder el respeto a EEUU en favor de China. En cambio, China emergerá como el país en el que surgió el virus pero fue capaz de solucionarlo a nivel interno y ayudar de forma generosa al resto del mundo para que lo superaran. Así se gana la legitimidad.

Pero eso es solo una posibilidad. Todavía es muy pronto. También es posible que China se equivoque, se enfrente a América y aumente el odio hacia los chinos. Imagínate que, de repente, Trump eleva los aranceles a China al 50% o 60%. China sigue siendo la fábrica del mundo, su economía está basada en las exportaciones. Si ocurre eso, las cosas tampoco volverán a ser como antes. Todas las proyecciones chinas quedarán desbaratadas: desempleo masivo, muchísima gente sin sanidad universal gratuita, protestas en las calles...

*P. En cierto modo, lo primero que le interesa a China es que Europa y EEUU se recuperen cuanto antes. Necesita sus mercados.*

R. Pekín no se puede permitir antagonizar ni con EEUU ni la UE. Incluso en el mejor escenario que te imagines para China después de esta crisis, ellos seguirán dependiendo de EEUU y Europa y necesitarán su legitimidad. China teme que corten lazos comerciales en cualquier momento.

*P. Su envío de materiales médicos podría ir en esta línea: un truco de magia para que el mundo se olvide de que ellos fueron los culpables iniciales del brote. Y está funcionando.*

R. Ha empezado muy bien, con el envío de materiales médicos a Italia y España. Pero es una situación muy peligrosa. La gente no se va a olvidar de que esto empezó en China. Y los chinos, aunque son muy buenos en las relaciones bilaterales entre gobiernos, emiten mensajes muy extremos desde el Ministerio de Exteriores. El lenguaje que usan cuando se enfadan es muy agresivo. La propaganda china se puede convertir en un bumerán.

*P. En el Ministerio de Exteriores hubo un gran enfado con la UE por la gestión inicial.* *¿Cree que tras la crisis del coronavirus podría aumentar el euroescepticismo en España y convertirnos en la nueva Italia en referencia al apoyo de la UE?*

R. Si el Gobierno es incapaz de controlar el coronavirus y la crisis económica es fuerte, aumentará el apoyo a los partidos radicales. Y sí, más euroescepticismo parece posible. Bastante probable, de hecho.

*P. ¿Cuál es el verdadero problema de la Unión Europea? Muchos comentaristas la critican, otros la defienden, diciendo que no tiene competencias y que el problema está en el Consejo Europeo. ¿Esta crisis va a afectar al sentimiento del ciudadano medio sobre la efectividad de la UE? Algunos pueden pensar que si la UE no está para esto, ¿para qué está?*

R. Sí, creo que probablemente lo hará. No es inevitable pero, por las razones que has descrito, en una crisis la gente vuelve a los estados-nación, en parte porque tienen una lealtad más fuerte, incluso los alemanes con Alemania, pero seguro que lo harán los franceses, quizá los italianos y los españoles... El Estado tiene más poder que la UE, tiene muchos más recursos físicos y puede movilizarlos más rápido. En la UE no hay eurobonos, el presupuesto de la UE es solo del 1% y no tiene ejército ni policía. Es una realidad que la UE tiene muchas carencias, pero también cuando la gente está decepcionada y enfadada es más proclive a darse la vuelta, volver a su tribu y guarecerse en sus fronteras. Es un momento muy peligroso para la UE. Veremos qué hace el Banco Central Europeo.

*P. ¿Qué cree que está pensando Vladimir Putin de todo esto?*

R. No va a haber un país en el mundo que no se vea afectado por el coronavirus. Uno esperaría que su primera reacción fuera pensar cómo puede proteger Rusia. Además, ellos tienen problemas internos a los que hacer caso, la economía no está muy bien y el precio del petróleo está por los suelos. Lo que realmente me preocupa es que Putin siempre se ha aprovechado de la debilidad de Occidente para realizar un movimiento peligroso. Lo hizo en 2008 en Georgia y lo hizo en 2014, cuando sabía que nadie respondería a lo de Crimea. Y si EEUU y la UE están en crisis, es una fantástica oportunidad para ellos. ¿Qué podrían hacer? No lo sé, pero cuando tu enemigo está débil, es el momento de atacar.

*P. ¿Cómo ve la situación en Estados Unidos? ¿El coronavirus puede ser la puntilla de Trump para que no logre su reelección?*

R. Los republicanos están alabando a Trump por su gestión. América está tan polarizada que Trump puede decir que disparará a alguien en la Quinta Avenida y no pasaría nada. Aunque Trump negó y gestionó muy mal el coronavirus durante el primer mes, quizá de forma catastrófica, ahora va a apoyarse en el mensaje que le funciona: encontrar un enemigo ('China virus') y repetir el eslogan una y otra vez. Una respuesta racional tras la crisis del coronavirus sería no elegir a Donald Trump, pero no estoy muy convencido de que eso vaya a suceder. Sí hay peligro de que use la excusa del coronavirus para cancelar las elecciones y posponerlas.

*P. Entonces, ¿no cree que el coronavirus haya dañado la popularidad de Trump y sus posibilidades de ser reelegido?*

R. Sí, creo que un poco sí, pero es demasiado pronto para saber cómo acabará esto. Si piensas dónde estaban España o Reino Unido hace 10 días y dónde estamos ahora, tratar de proyectar esa imagen dentro de ocho o nueve meses es muy difícil.

*P. ¿Cree que el coronavirus va a ser ese 'breaking point' en el que China supera a EEUU, como los expertos vaticinaban como el gran hecho geopolítico del siglo XXI?*

R. Podría ser. Creo que es concebible en la misma manera en que lo era hace 10 años. Ya lo escribí en mi libro en 2016: mucha gente decía que a la mitad del siglo XXI, China se convertiría en el país más fuerte del mundo. Sin embargo, un evento como el coronavirus puede acelerar la historia. Si el coronavirus golpea muy fuerte a Occidente y China tiene éxito en contenerlo y preserva la situación internacional, el proceso que estaba en marcha se acelera. Al mismo tiempo, el declive americano se acentúa. Si ocurre eso, el cambio en el poder mundial se producirá a la mitad de la década de 2020. Pero hay que ser cauto. Es muy pronto. No se podía predecir al principio de la II Guerra Mundial exactamente qué iba a pasar. Pasaron años hasta que Estados Unidos entró en la guerra. Siempre pasan cosas que al principio no habías ni imaginado.

*P. ¿Quizás una vacuna?*

R. Sí, exacto. Imagínate que hay elecciones en EEUU, Trump pierde, hay un Gobierno americano mucho más efectivo y diplomático, la ciencia americana sorprende al mundo con una vacuna meses antes de lo esperado, hay movilizaciones locales en China porque la economía se hunde y Xi se equivoca... Puede haber un final muy distinto.

*P. No podemos dar por muerto a EEUU.*

R. Claro que no. Todo depende de la reacción estadounidense. El final de la II Guerra Mundial estuvo definido tanto por los errores de Hitler o de los japoneses como por los aciertos de Estados Unidos. También me preocupa que, al igual que Rusia, China aproveche esta situación distraída para actuar en Taiwán.

*P. ¿En serio?*

R. Puede ser. Si América está varios meses en mal estado... ¿quizá? Xi Jinping necesita cambiar la narrativa dentro de su país. Es poco probable y quizá muy imaginativo, pero es algo que yo tendría en cuenta, como lo de Rusia.


----------



## esseri (24 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Según lo que dices, quien esté al loro de lo que está pasando debería sacar toda la pasta de la bolsa, del oro-papel, de la deuda pública y quedarse en liquidez total para comprar, por ejemplo, yuanes y rublos. Deberíamos notar algo por ese lado en el mercado de divisas , ¿no te parece?



Yo no tengo criterio alguno para éso, sorry. Ni papa de divisas. Tampoco me preocupa, la verdá...éso sí k suena a funeral.

En principio, la percepción aquí era una cuestión de repositorios, de formatos, oro, cryptos, tierras...desde un fiat en llamas...pero está claro k mientras queman naves, hay divisas y divisas en estos últimos estertores. Y el dólar - k, faltaría piú, va a morir matando/robando -pinta fortísimo...y ya anuncia formato crypto, iwal k el Yuan, por cierto. aunque la verdá es k todo el fiat pinta de una fragilidá extrema, una incógnita sin visos de durar dos telediarios ( y convendremos en k todo se está precipitando a mil por hora - hasta el virus me parece ya no una distracción para la plebe, como han hecho en sus chanchullos castuzos historicamente, sino para los propios agentes involucrados...barullo ante el tablero ). La plebe en todo ésto no pintamos ya una mierda más allá de haber hecho los deberes con el tino o suerte suficiente como para caer de pie en la próxima pantalla. A esta panda se la pela k acabemos en un ataúd, como para pensar en otras gaitas. Yo creo k la memocracia y el culto al individuo como centro del sistema - una puta patraña, pero k marcaba el guión massmierda con el k la Castuza mantenía el chiringuito - está amortizadísima...el reset para nada es un simple cambio de billetes a bits. Estamos asistiendo a cómo cambia TODO.

Parece claro k la muerte del fiat puede no implicar necesariamente la muerte de TODAS las divisas...con lo k la riqueza tal vez no pase a otros formatos, sino k las divisas k sepan perpetuarse se apropien del nuevo formato/s elegido. Y es lo k intentarán...k el cambio de pàradigma se quede en cambio de disfraz.

De cualquier modo, ya están enseñando la patita, aunke sólo en las formas...por ejemplo, en las cryptos patrias - USA y China las han deslizado ayer - . Pero faltan los matices, cruciales en el asunto. Entrelos k puede estar el Oro, por supuesto ( y por cierto, el único k está "hablando per sé" en la fiesta ...y sin estar siquiera invitado - aunque no sería de extrañar k el jran capital se moviera a las cryptos ya existentes en cualquier momento y con total desparrame , ya k el Oro, el puto rey al parecer, ha abandonado la fiesta ya incluso, cágate, antes de empezar el baile).


----------



## potranc0 (25 Mar 2020)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Soros manda en España



Soros es tan sólo un fregaplatos, un careto. Lealo:

https://www.larouchepub.com/eiw/pub...1101_054-the_secret_financial_network_beh.pdf


----------



## Victor Chanov (25 Mar 2020)

No os da la sensación de que el gobierno español ya no sabe a quien mendigar/chantajear?


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Gold bid/offer spreads blow out to $100 in loco London market



_"*El mercado del oro de Londres sigue abierto para los negocios*. *Sin embargo... *
ha habido cierto impacto en la liquidez derivada de la volatilidad de los precios en los contratos de futuros Comex 100oz. LBMA ha ofrecido su apoyo al Grupo CME para facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York y está trabajando estrechamente con COMEX y otras partes interesadas clave para garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro "_


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> No os da la sensación de que el gobierno español ya no sabe a quien mendigar/chantajear?



Resulta extraño que sea el gobierno, amancio ortega o la comunidad de madrid, a quien tienen que pedir, negociar o comprar material sanitario es a China. Y más extraño parece que puedan enviar millones de mascarillas, por ejemplo, como si ellos no las necesitasen. No cabe duda de su eficiencia productiva, pero huele a que tenían el stock preparado.


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Gold faces historic squeeze with coronavirus threatening NY shortage


*El oro enfrenta un aprieto histórico con coronavirus que amenaza la escasez de NY*

MIÉ, MAR 25, 2020-2: 13 PM
[NUEVA YORK] El mercado del oro en Nueva York se enfrenta a una contracción histórica a medida que la pandemia mundial de coronavirus ahoga las rutas comerciales físicas al mismo tiempo que los inversores se acumulan en el metal como refugio seguro.
La cuestión es si habrá suficiente oro disponible en Nueva York para cumplir con los contratos de futuros negociados en el Comex en la ciudad, con el cierre de las refinerías de metales y los esfuerzos para contener el virus que detiene los aviones. Hasta el martes, el interés abierto en el contrato de oro de abril era de 195,604 contratos, equivalente a 19.6 millones de onzas. Las existencias totales entregables en los almacenes de Comex fueron de 8,7 millones de onzas.
"Esto no es algo que hayamos visto en una generación porque las refinerías nunca tuvieron que cerrar, ni en la guerra, ni en la gran crisis financiera, ni en los desastres naturales", Tai Wong, jefe de comercio de derivados de metales en BMO Capital Mercados, dijo por teléfono el martes. "Nunca sucedió. Y sucedió asombrosamente rápido".
Las preocupaciones sobre el suministro y la fiebre por las compras de oro han llevado a los futuros en Nueva York a dispararse a la prima más alta sobre el oro spot en Londres en décadas y subraya cuán desesperados están los inversores por encontrar un refugio seguro en medio del tumulto del mercado provocado por el virus.

La última vez que el diferencial entre Nueva York y Londres fue tan masivo fue en la década de 1980 cuando los hermanos Hunt intentaron arrinconar el mercado de la plata y enviaron futuros de oro a un máximo de US $ 850 la onza, un récord que no superó en 25 años. .


Los futuros del oro para entrega en junio subieron hasta un 7,7 por ciento en Nueva York el martes y en su apogeo tuvieron una prima de US $ 67,57 la onza sobre los precios spot en Londres. Según los precios de cierre que se remontan a mediados de la década de 1970, la mayor diferencia entre un contrato más activo y el oro al contado fue de US $ 67 en 1980, según datos recopilados por Bloomberg. Los futuros cambiaron poco a US $ 1,662.40 la onza a las 12.26pm del miércoles en Singapur.
Un grupo comercial de Londres que representa a los participantes del mercado del oro dijo el martes que está trabajando con Comex y otros para "facilitar la entrega física en Nueva York" y "garantizar el funcionamiento eficiente del mercado mundial del oro". La volatilidad en los futuros de Comex ha afectado la liquidez, dijo la London Bullion Market Association en un comunicado.
Comex no respondió de inmediato a las solicitudes de comentarios. En un comunicado, CME Group dijo que está planeando ofrecer un nuevo contrato de futuros con opciones de entrega ampliadas que incluyen lingotes de oro de 100 onzas, 400 onzas troy y 1 kilo. El nuevo producto comenzará con un primer vencimiento en abril de 2020, pendiente de aprobación regulatoria, y se espera que se anuncie una fecha específica de lanzamiento a finales de esta semana.
Otro indicio de la presión sobre los futuros del oro: el contrato de abril se negociaba más de 20 dólares la onza por encima de los futuros más activos de junio el martes. Eso se redujo a unos US $ 8 el miércoles.
El virus ha volcado la cadena de suministro global de metales preciosos. Las refinerías en Europa están siendo forzadas a cerrar. Por lo general, los bancos y comerciantes enviarían suministros desde otros lugares a Nueva York en respuesta a una prima Comex tan grande sobre el mercado spot de Londres. Pero debido al brote, algunos se han mostrado reacios a aprovechar el arbitraje por temor a que los vuelos y las entregas de camiones se cancelen y atrapen sus suministros, según un comerciante senior, que pidió no ser identificado porque la información no es público.
Exigir una entrega física real al vencimiento de un contrato de futuros de oro es inusual. Para empeorar las cosas: solo ciertos tipos de lingotes de oro se ajustan a las especificaciones de entrega en los contratos de Comex.
Peter Thomas, vicepresidente senior del corredor de bolsa Zaner Group, con sede en Chicago, dijo que se estaba produciendo una dinámica similar en otros mercados de metales preciosos como la plata.
"Esto no ha sucedido antes, y esto es muy singular: tenemos una situación en la que hay plata disponible pero nadie la entregará", dijo. "No cargarán los camiones. No cargarán los aviones debido al coronavirus. A pesar de que hay productos alrededor, no lo recogerán".
La industria de refinación de Suiza, un importante centro para procesar oro en barras y monedas, se ha cerrado en gran medida debido al virus. Al mismo tiempo, los vuelos se realizan en todo el mundo, lo que deja a algunos grandes distribuidores inseguros de si podrán transportar lingotes en todo el mundo de manera normal.
BLOOMBERG


-------------------------

muchos matices en el texto k algún alma caritativa podría comentar.


----------



## Rain dog (25 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¿A nadie le extraña que la Unión Europea haya desaparecido de facto de los medios de comunicación? Lo digo a raiz del post de Esseri, arriando la bandera.



Estamos en un momento complejísimo, es difícil tratar de ver con claridad.

La UE es una entidad supranacional creada por unos Globalistas, que dominan los medios, entre otras muchas cosas.

Sin embargo, no se produce una reacción coordinada de los estados, ni siquiera apenas solidaridad entre ellos. No hay un plan coordinado económico. No hay nada.

Si eso no se ha hecho, no es por estupidez. Es porque es el guión que se quiere seguir. ¿Quieren los Globalistas destruir a su creación? ¿Por qué? ¿Temen que un día Alemania se quite el bozal, les suelte un bocado y convierta a la UE en una gran potencia? Pero Alemania está totalmente desactivada; aplastada espiritualmente, ocupada por las bases USA... y nadie trata de defender la UE, de ponerla en marcha. ¿Todos de acuerdo en derribarla?

El virus se inicia en China, e Irán, y luego pasa a Europa. No tiene ningún sentido que el virus no se propague a USA antes que a Italia, teniendo como tienen el mayor tráfico aéreo mundial. Pero así es. Nos lo tenemos que comer. En España, el super-brote madrileño tampoco tiene sentido. La cosmopolita y turística Barcelona no, Madrid sí. ¿Y el puerto de Valencia? ¿Y por qué el País Vasco? Quizá para reforzar el guión de Madrid.

El guión, es perfecto para que Trump trate de salvar a su economía buscando medidas alternativas al "lo chapo todo y encierro a todo el mundo en casa". Perfecto para que sus medidas le salgan mal, y hundirlo como gran culpable de un desastre en USA. Trump tenía el ejemplo del mundo, pero como es un descerebrado, no lo siguió. Recordemos que era muy probable que Trump fuera a ganar las elecciones en USA.

Si la epidemia empieza en USA, ese ejemplo del mundo no está ahí. No tenemos un guión tan bueno para nuestros queridos borreguitos de suave lana.

Recordemos que ni en el 11S, ni en el 11M, encajaban las piezas. Con los años, solo los normies se tragan la versión oficial. Claro, luego vimos para qué habían servido ambos, y eso nos daban muchas pistas. Con Lehman en 2008 lo mismo. Miras España 2020 vs España 2007, números y sociedad, y tienes claro para qué sirvió.

Pero ahora, estamos en el momento del impacto en las torres, de la voladura de los trenes. Y aún no sabemos qué narices se busca con esto. Aunque ya podemos anticipar algo: economía.

La hostia económica será brutal, y servirá para justificar...


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Exponer a Alemania como última capa de la cebolla UE es demasiado obvio y aventurado. Una Alemania de la k siempre se ha subrayado su control de facto del BCE. Es Trump el dueño de la FED ?  ...No ROTUNDO, según él. Un BCE encabezado por dos sicarios estrella , ex-Lehman & FMI , como Lagarde y De Guindos...tras jubilar a Draghi a toda oxtia el pasado Otoño. O sea...K están de MUDANZA controlada de la riqueza real contenida en el urodepósito...vaya usté a saber aónde y pa´quién.

La reunificación "de gratix" del Reich ya fue un gran premio tras medio siglo de despelleje nazi por expandir y amarrar con pulso firme el fiat-franquiciado global USA.

Y muy posiblemente, el premio se quede ahí y así fue diseñado. Alemania puede marcar el paso a la UE. Dejarle ser su dueña, realimentar al bicho productivo e imperialista , reforzado con la misma Uropa k se le impidió colonizar y formar...ya es mucho extrapolar, imo. Y un horizonte en el croquis original de la pachanguita Uropeda ante el k cubrir$e debidamente la$ e$palda$.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> "Esto no ha sucedido antes, y esto es muy singular: *tenemos una situación en la que hay plata disponible pero nadie la entregará",* dijo. "No cargarán los camiones. No cargarán los aviones debido al coronavirus. A pesar de que hay productos alrededor, no lo recogerán".



Lo de que hay plata disponible, ejem... Mas vale no comprobarlo.

Qué buena excusa van a tener los gobiernos para prohibir el tráfico de oro y plata hacia el exterior de sus respectivos países. Y más tarde, el interior.

Por tu culpa, esseri, por tu grandíssima culpa, estoy vigilando la cotización del yuan y del rublo. 




esseri dijo:


> La reunificación "de gratix" del Reich ya fue un gran premio tras medio siglo de despelleje nazi por expandir y amarrar con pulso firme el fiat-franquiciado global USA.



A partir de ahora te llamarás Eßeri y yo Ulißes.


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Al loro, k aquí escurre el bulto hasta el awelito.

ABN Amro Abandons 106 Year Physical Gold Business, Clients Forced To Sell


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> A partir de ahora te llamarás Eßeri y yo Ulißes.



No pillo, sorry. Aunque me imagino k más fernandolink & friends no me habrás insultáo. ( pa´k te jóas y porsiaca  ).


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No pillo, sorry. Aunque me imagino k más *fernandolink & friends* no me habrás insultáo. ( pa´k te jóas y porsiaca  ).



Que no hombre¡¡¡ amos no jodas¡¡¡ insultar a uno de la familia de toa la vida¡¡¡¡¡¡ Los alemanes usaron siempre la letra BETA en vez de las dos eses SS, hace poco hubo una reforma y parece que ya se admiten las dos. Pero la pseudo-Beta alemana y tipografia fraktur son evocadoras de las épocas de gloria de los imperios alemanes. Y como tú y yo en los nick llevamos la doble ese, pensé que si alemania vuelve a ser uber alles, era mejor ir adaptándolos a los nuevos tiempos....

(Oye y que sepas que yo jamás he entrado a ese hilo que nombras, siempre he sido fiel al original del oro, en plan viuda, porque lleva muerto mucho tiempo)

_Letra Eszett
La *letra* ß (no confundir con la *letra* latina B ni con la *letra* griega beta: β) es una *letra* específica del alfabeto alemán. Se denomina *Eszett* [ɛsˈtsɛt] (ese-zeta) o scharfes Es [ˈʃaʁfɛsˈɛs] (ese aguda)._


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> (Oye y que sepas que yo jamás he entrado a ese hilo que nombras, siempre he sido fiel al original del oro, en plan viuda, porque lleva muerto mucho tiempo)



Talabo el gusto.

Pero al loro, k estás descuidando las compañías.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2020)

joder¡¡¡¡ Los rusos entrando en Roma? Lo traigo de otro hilo....
IMÁGENES HISTÓRICAS: CONVOY MILITAR RUSO ENTRANDO EN ROMA


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2020)

Noticia: - Ojo con esto que asusta:Algunos paises están haciendo acopio de alimentos y quedándose con su produccion

Esto se va a poner muy feo a partir del año que viene...

Por mi zona hay paisanos que no van a plantar este año por miedo a posibles multas de la guardia civil. Hay mucha tierra que la trabajan agricultores jubilados en negro y ahora no se van a arriesgar a ser multados. Otros no van a poder plantar o cosechar por piezas estropeadas de la maquinaria agrícola de las que no hay stock para reponer. 

______________







Si alguien me presta 100 onzas de oro, en 6 meses le devuelvo 94 

Un no mercado más a sumar a los existentes:
-Cotizaciones de empresas que no están produciendo nada...
-Inmuebles que no rentan porque el inquilino no puede pagar...
-Bonos de países que van regalar dinero a sus ciudadanos mientras aplazan el cobro de impuestos...

Mientras China dice que espera un rebrote del "virus" para junio (es su virus, se cura o no según le convenga y ha decidido que lo que han conseguido hasta ahora no es suficiente y van a subir la presión)

Dejo aquí la solución que están barajando en EEUU (ya se comentó la posibilidad en la anterior crisis financiera pero parece que van en serio está vez):

-Las monedas de platino de un billón de dólares para crear dinero y no aumentar el déficit (el gobierno la Acuña con el valor facial que le salga de los cojones y la fed la compra porque sí):
Zwei Münzen sollen die US-Wirtschaft retten
Aunque suene a chiste, es lo mejor que se les ha ocurrido a los "sabios" que manejan el barco...


_Menos mal que el kg de patatas me cuesta el mismo esfuerzo que el año pasado... Busquen refugio con huerta y agua que la próxima crisis será alimentaria_


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2020)

Banken können in New York kein physisches Gold mehr liefern

No hay oro disponible en Nueva York. Han estirado tanto la cuerda de las ventas al descubierto para deprimir el precio que se ha roto el juguete. Han pedido permiso para dar oro sin las especificaciones del COMEX pero igualmente no está disponible para la entrega inmediata.

Como llevamos años diciendo en los hilos del oro, se ha separado el precio del físico del precio del oro-papel. Hasta 80$ de diferencia por onza, 80.000$ por cada contrato. Y se mueven miles de contratos con lo que el agujero en algunos bancos va a ser considerable.

ABN AMRO, deja el negocio y no va a ser el único en hacerlo. Le van a seguir más pues seguir vendiendo al descubierto no va a ser posible si la formación del precio está rota y no hay oro disponible para la entrega.

_____________

*Llega el segundo default de los EEUU*.

El primero, con Nixon, incumplió el compromiso de redimir dólares a un cambio fijo con el oro.

El segundo, directamente no se va a poder conseguir oro con dólares. Y, además, han comenzado los tipos negativos en los bonos yankis.

Vaya simpa al resto del mundo, lo de 1971 va a ser una broma en comparación... Momentos históricos


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Como llevamos años diciendo en los hilos del oro, se ha separado el precio del físico del precio del oro-papel. Hasta 80$ de diferencia por onza, 80.000$ por cada contrato.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Banken können in New York kein physisches Gold mehr liefern
> 
> No hay oro disponible en Nueva York. Han estirado tanto la cuerda de las ventas al descubierto para deprimir el precio que se ha roto el juguete. Han pedido permiso para dar oro sin las especificaciones del COMEX pero igualmente no está disponible para la entrega inmediata.
> 
> ...



¿Qué crees que hará el oro-papel mañana? ¿Ruptura al alza?


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (25 Mar 2020)

Ya lo he puesto en el hilo del conforero Freedomfighter pero bueno lo pongo aqui tambien :


Reemiten hoy "Margin Call " a las 22:15 hrs en PARAMOUNT NETWORK.

Una pelicula muy recomendable en los momentos que vivimos , que cuenta como se origino la crisis de 2008 .
Con grandes actores como Jeremy Irons , Stanley Tucci , Debie Moore , o Zachary Quinto (de la serie "Heroes" o la pelicula "Star Trek 2009" y secuelas ) , Simon Baker (de la serie "El Mentalista " o el film fallido "Planeta Rojo" ).

En fin una pelicula interesante que muestra como funcionan ciertas esferas del poder economico y financiero .


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que hará el oro-papel mañana? ¿Ruptura al alza?



El precio es irrelevante si no pueden entregar físico.

Podría ir al alza en un intento de llegar a un equilibrio entre oferta y demanda (subir de 100$ en 100$ varios días)
Pero también podría hundirse a 0 si los poseedores de oro-papel irredimible intentan venderlo sin encontrar compradores.

El oro-papel requiere confianza y eso es justo lo que va a faltar si no hay oro físico disponible para la entrega.


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El precio es irrelevante si no pueden entregar físico.
> 
> Podría ir al alza en un intento de llegar a un equilibrio entre oferta y demanda (subir de 100$ en 100$ varios días)
> Pero también podría hundirse a 0 si los poseedores de oro-papel irredimible intentan venderlo sin encontrar compradores.
> ...



Ya se me hizo muy raro que ayer subiera más de 100 dólares. ¿No había una norma establecida que se suspendía la cotización del oro si este subía más de 100 dólares? Lo raro es que ayer me acordé de esa norma y la cotización seguía abierta...


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El precio es irrelevante si no pueden entregar físico.
> 
> Podría ir al alza en un intento de llegar a un equilibrio entre oferta y demanda (subir de 100$ en 100$ varios días)
> Pero también podría hundirse a 0 si los poseedores de oro-papel irredimible intentan venderlo sin encontrar compradores.
> ...



OK...pero ahora...dónde se determina el precio ? Porke el mercado demandará Oro físico. Como nunca, probablemente...ya vemos lo k anda soltando el personal - a nivel, de onzas, pero bueno...- a los proveedores k lo tienen disponible.


----------



## esseri (25 Mar 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ya se me hizo muy raro que ayer subiera más de 100 dólares. ¿No había una norma establecida que se suspendía la cotización del oro si este subía más de 100 dólares? Lo raro es que ayer me acordé de esa norma y la cotización seguía abierta...



Creo k no se dió en la misma sesión, sino en un tramo de 24 horas entre dos días.


----------



## Victor Chanov (25 Mar 2020)

Rebotes hoy mismo en China y Japón, mínimos, del CV

Pareciera que alguien hubiera apostado por una teatralización es global, con un timing milimétrico

En USA el sector inmobiliario está jodido:

America’s housing system was radically unprepared for coronavirus

Reseteo global, diseñado globalmente?


----------



## Tio_Serio (25 Mar 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo al borde del horizonte de eventos.


----------



## Victor Chanov (25 Mar 2020)

Cada vez parece cobrar mayor fuerza la tesis de que hasta los chinos están metidos en éste reseteo mundial. Seguramente aprovecharán para cobrarse la cabeza de Trump, que creo que es el único que no las ve venir (Boris Johnson ha reculado y ha cedido, Trump aún no)


----------



## Digamelon (25 Mar 2020)

@Spielzeug te la has sacado con este hilo. Tengo las manos en carne viva de tanto aplaudir.


----------



## tixel (25 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Cada vez parece cobrar mayor fuerza la tesis de que hasta los chinos están metidos en éste reseteo mundial. Seguramente aprovecharán para cobrarse la cabeza de Trump, que creo que es el único que no las ve venir (Boris Johnson ha reculado y ha cedido, Trump aún no)



Hombre, que los chinos están metidos hasta las trancas y van a ser los grandes beneficiarios de todo esto me parece que está clarisimo desde hace tiempo. Ellos fueron los que empezaron el circo, los que mostraban las imagenes y las medidas que estaban tomando y teniendo el regimen que tienen, es evidente que si lo muestran es porque tienen interés y son los que están marcando los tiempos.
Lo que no tengo tan claro es que que se cobren la cabeza de Trump.


----------



## Victor Chanov (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Lo que no tengo tan claro es que que se cobren la cabeza de Trump.



Siempre se dijo en éste foro que Trump sería el hombre de paja / cabeza de turco para teatralizar el crack económico mundial

Estaba claro que iba a salir reelegido en unos pocos meses

Esperemos unos días más, a ver qué es lo que pasa con el CV en USA, y la reacción de Trump


----------



## nemesis272727 (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Siempre se dijo en éste foro que Trump sería el hombre de paja / cabeza de turco para teatralizar el crack económico mundial
> 
> Estaba claro que iba a salir reelegido en unos pocos meses
> 
> Esperemos unos días más, a ver qué es lo que pasa con el CV en USA, y la reacción de Trump



Cual es tu opinion global de lo que esta pasando Sr Chanov?
Hoax? virus no tal letal? NWO a toda marcha?
PACOCALIPSIS?


----------



## Victor Chanov (26 Mar 2020)

nemesis272727 dijo:


> Cual es tu opinion global de lo que esta pasando Sr Chanov?
> Hoax? virus no tal letal? NWO a toda marcha?
> PACOCALIPSIS?



Creo que el virus existe, pero que hay un alarmismo global, alimentado por medios de comunicación, OMS y los propios gobiernos, con la intención de resetear la economía mundial, y volver a empezar. Evidentemente, habrá un recorte de libertades, ya que la globalización ahora va a tomar como modelo a China

"Pacocalipsis" tampoco, porque están falleciendo personas, y eso siempre es trágico. La mayoría con coronavirus, y no de coronavirus. Pero son vidas al fin y al cabo, y detrás de cada fallecido hay hijos, familiares, amigos... Es desolador comprobar lo poca cosa que somos, y cómo nos utilizan para conseguir sus objetivos

¿Nuevo orden mundial? Nos hemos estado riendo mucho de la gente que soltaba alegremente lo del "NWO", pero es cierto, y lo estamos viviendo, estamos en un nuevo orden mundial. De USA a la India, casi la mitad del planeta está ahora confinado. Y eso nunca es casual. Solo espero que ésto no se alargue demasiado, porque cuanto más alargue, peor para todos


----------



## nemesis272727 (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Creo que el virus existe, pero que hay un alarmismo global, alimentado por medios de comunicación, OMS y los propios gobiernos, con la intención de resetear la economía mundial, y volver a empezar. Evidentemente, habrá un recorte de libertades, ya que la globalización ahora va a tomar como modelo a China
> 
> "Pacocalipsis" tampoco, porque están falleciendo personas, y eso siempre es trágico. La mayoría con coronavirus, y no de coronavirus. Pero son vidas al fin y al cabo, y detrás de cada fallecido hay hijos, familiares, amigos... Es desolador comprobar lo poca cosa que somos, y cómo nos utilizan para conseguir sus objetivos
> 
> ¿Nuevo orden mundial? Nos hemos estado riendo mucho de la gente que soltaba alegremente lo del "NWO", pero es cierto, y lo estamos viviendo, estamos en un nuevo orden mundial. De USA a la India, casi la mitad del planeta está ahora confinado. Y eso nunca es casual. Solo espero que ésto no se alargue demasiado, porque cuanto más alargue, peor para todos



gracias sr chanov
deberia haberme pillado una casa en la montaña en enero joder


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Cada vez parece cobrar mayor fuerza la tesis de que hasta los chinos están metidos en éste reseteo mundial. Seguramente aprovecharán para cobrarse la cabeza de Trump, que creo que es el único que no las ve venir (Boris Johnson ha reculado y ha cedido, Trump aún no)



K la partida aquí no sea tal y sí un apaño mano a mano ( dudo k la pachanga europea tenga voz alguna a ese nivel ) es una opción de libro a contemplar en todo este lío.

Lo peor, es k , de darse, mogollón de "inercias" k algunos esperamos casi por pura ley física ( y k cada vez dan un paso más adelante y nunca "estallan" ) , se anularían con esa pinza. Y la verdá es k , desde la óptica usana, aspirar unicamente a la mitá de todo, sería garantía de niqueláo a dos manos, en lugar de enfrentarte contra un mundo k no iba a estar por la labor .

Éso sí, con una pinza entre ambos y en lo k respecta al percal monetario, con el tremendo poder de control crypto-digital y dos monedas impuestas, éstos amarran el chiringuito con alambre espino y a doble welta per secula seculorum. Y entiendo k estamos en esa encrucijada.

Por ahora, me vale más el "punto en boca" del ruso ( k tampoco garantiza nada cuando el premio es semejante reparto ) ...k toda la cháchara k me venga de China ( ilusionante y en la línea antagónica a las posiciones del chanchullo USA...pero claro, k es , a la vez , la más razonable para encajar en el "konzéto" disidente medio...la k precisamente es necesario deslizar a esa borregada global para seguir pateando la lata de un chanchullo oculto ...hasta mostrarlo perfectamente envuelto en papel de regalo , con lacito...y listo para ser aplicado vía anal ).


p.d. por cierto, ayer he oído/leído un apunte sobre una inminente opción monetaria rusa como verdadera alternativa al dólar - y salto cualitativo respecto a él - como moneda de reserva mundial. El asunto es k, al fondo de todos los caracoleos de este dislate, lo k persiste en términos monetarios es k todo lo k no vaya respaldado por riqueza real , es una broma macabra...y esta vez, de aquí a la eternidá, pero k muy probablemente.


----------



## angela82 (26 Mar 2020)

Viñeta de hoy de los chinos







El "sanitario" chino representado con el símbolo del yuan dorado y la vacuna dorada está a punto de apretar el botón rojo para volver a poner en marcha la gigantesca locomotora de la economía china tras vencer al ejército de "virus" morados.

Restarting the economy - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## cooperator (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Creo que el virus existe, pero que hay un alarmismo global, alimentado por medios de comunicación, OMS y los propios gobiernos, con la intención de resetear la economía mundial, y volver a empezar. Evidentemente, habrá un recorte de libertades, ya que la globalización ahora va a tomar como modelo a China
> 
> "Pacocalipsis" tampoco, porque están falleciendo personas, y eso siempre es trágico. La mayoría con coronavirus, y no de coronavirus. Pero son vidas al fin y al cabo, y detrás de cada fallecido hay hijos, familiares, amigos... Es desolador comprobar lo poca cosa que somos, y cómo nos utilizan para conseguir sus objetivos
> 
> ¿Nuevo orden mundial? Nos hemos estado riendo mucho de la gente que soltaba alegremente lo del "NWO", pero es cierto, y lo estamos viviendo, estamos en un nuevo orden mundial. De USA a la India, casi la mitad del planeta está ahora confinado. Y eso nunca es casual. Solo espero que ésto no se alargue demasiado, porque cuanto más alargue, peor para todos



Y cómo queda España en el tinglado? País tercermundista? Porqué tiene toda la pinta. Que ya lo es ya lo sé. Me refiero si puede ir a más.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Mar 2020)

Divisa dorada para reiniciar la economía.

Do not waste second chance, warns WHO chief - Chinadaily.com.cn

Segunda fase en la lucha contra el virus. La primera ventana de oportunidad no fue aprovechada. Llega una segunda ofensiva con medidas aún más duras, especialmente referente a la cuarentena de los casos positivos y el seguimiento de sus contactos para localizar otros infectados.

Como dice Macron que va a movilizar al ejército en esta segunda fase, es una lucha contra un enemigo invisible que amenaza todos los ámbitos de la sociedad:






Ambigrama, se puede entender de dos o más formas, si das la vuelta al dibujo, tiene igualmente sentido.

Quién tiene que entender quién es el enemigo invisible al que se va a rastrear, lo entenderá. Quién no lo entienda, seguira pensando que se está luchando contra una enfermedad...

Supongo que la ventana de oportunidad incluirá recompensas a quienes deserte y ayuden a combatir a los que siguen en las sombras...

Edito, veo que se adelantó angela82 con la significativa viñeta de hoy.


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Siempre se dijo en éste foro que Trump sería el hombre de paja / cabeza de turco para teatralizar el crack económico mundial
> 
> Estaba claro que iba a salir reelegido en unos pocos meses
> 
> Esperemos unos días más, a ver qué es lo que pasa con el CV en USA, y la reacción de Trump



En medio de una guerra no se cambia de lider. Mira Churchill.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de hoy de los chinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El yuan dorado...o el crypto Yuan. Esas barras k cruzan la inicial son marca de la casa crypto, empezando por Bitcoin.

"El secreto está en la masa". Vamos viendo ( y todos con lo mismo entre ceja y ceja, eh ?...k no es ir de contrarian gratuíto...pero es k un matiz voltea la solución 180º ).


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (26 Mar 2020)

Pues nada, hilo que habrá que poner en seguimiento.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Va goteando. Chanchullos varios...pero aún...No Gold.

( Por cierto, apuntan a k no es una stable coin - es obvio k descentralizada , no será -...o sea, k ahí puede haber cotización abierta & bizznezz )

*China Is Drafting Laws for the Circulation of National Digital Currency*

*China está redactando leyes para la circulación de la moneda digital nacional*


*En medio de la pandemia de coronavirus, el banco central de China ha completado el desarrollo básico de la moneda digital del banco central de la nación. El banco central está redactando una legislación para su circulación, según los medios locales. Varias patentes han revelado cómo será el yuan digital.*



*La pandemia de coronavirus podría acelerar el lanzamiento de la moneda digital soberana de China*
Según los informes, el banco central de China, el Banco Popular de China (PBOC), está más cerca de emitir su propia moneda digital, informó el martes la publicación china Global Times, citando a una fuente desconocida de la industria. *El banco central, en colaboración con empresas privadas*, "ha completado el desarrollo de la función básica de la moneda digital soberana y ahora está redactando leyes relevantes para allanar el camino para su circulación", detalla la publicación. El informante elaboró:



> A medida que más bancos centrales de todo el mundo están reduciendo las tasas de interés a cero o incluso entrando en territorio negativo para liberar liquidez en el mercado en medio de la pandemia de coronavirus (covid-19), China debería acelerar el lanzamiento de su moneda digital.



*El siguiente paso "implica la legislación de la moneda digital y trabajar con los reguladores bancarios y de seguros en la supervisión*", señaló la fuente, y agregó que este paso "podría ser más largo" y "plantea incertidumbres para la fecha exacta del lanzamiento". Cao Yan, director del Instituto de Investigación Avanzada de Blockchain bajo el Instituto de la Región del Delta del Yangtze de la Universidad de Tsinghua, cree que el PBOC "debería acelerar el lanzamiento de su moneda digital frente a la pandemia de coronavirus sin precedentes", transmitía la publicación.





Según los informes, el banco central de China, el Banco Popular de China (PBOC), ha completado el desarrollo básico de la moneda digital del banco central. El banco ahora está redactando leyes relevantes para la circulación del yuan digital.
El PBOC comenzó a investigar la posibilidad de lanzar su propio CBDC en 2014 *con el objetivo de "reducir los costos de circulación del papel moneda tradicional y aumentar el control de la oferta monetaria por parte de los responsables de la formulación de políticas*". En agosto de 2019, Mu Changchun, subdirector del departamento de pagos del banco central, dijo que el yuan digital estaba " casi listo ". Sin embargo, el gobernador Yi Gang aclaró más tarde que no había un calendario para el lanzamiento y que se necesitaba más tiempo para más investigación, pruebas, ensayos, evaluaciones y prevención de riesgos.

Los funcionarios del banco central explicaron que el CBDC* utilizará un sistema de dos niveles en el que tanto el banco central como las instituciones financieras serán emisores legítimos*. *Mu detalló que no sería una criptomoneda como bitcoin o una moneda estable*, y agregó que el banco central ha "completado el diseño de nivel superior, la formulación estándar, la investigación y desarrollo funcional, la depuración y las pruebas conjuntas".

*Patentes relacionadas con la moneda digital del Banco Central de China*
Según los informes, *se ha presentado una gran cantidad de patentes relacionadas con la moneda digital del banco central de China*. *El Banco Popular de China se dice que ha presentado 84 patentes relacionadas con sus planes para lanzar un yuan digital,* como news.Bitcoin.com previamente reportado .

*Según Global Times, varias empresas privadas participaron en el desarrollo de la moneda digital de China, incluidos Alibaba, Tencent, Huawei y China Merchants Bank. La plataforma de pago de Alibaba, Alipay, publicitó cinco patentes relacionadas con el CBDC de China entre el 21 de febrero y el 17 de marzo*, detalló el medio de noticias, agregando:



> Las patentes cubren varias áreas de la moneda digital, incluida la emisión, el registro de transacciones, las billeteras digitales, el soporte comercial anónimo y la asistencia en la supervisión y el manejo de cuentas ilegales.







Muchas patentes presentadas por el PBOC y Alipay revelaron la naturaleza y el alcance de la moneda digital del banco central de China.
La primera patente, titulada "Implementación y equipamiento electrónico de la transacción CBDC", se publicó el 21 de febrero, informó la publicación 8btc, afirmando que *al presentar esta patente, Alipay probablemente planea participar en la segunda emisión en la moneda nacional nacional de dos estructura de capas junto a bancos comerciales*.

*La siguiente patente, revelada por Alipay el 25 de febrero, se tituló "Un método y dispositivo de control de cuenta de moneda digital". Indica que "si los reguladores quieren restringir las transacciones ilegales, deben pasar por la agencia de operación de divisas del banco cuando se han producido actividades ilegales y es muy difícil recuperar el fondo transferido*", describe la publicación.

Otra patente, publicada el 28 de febrero, se llamó "Método de billetera digital y dispositivo electrónico". Analiza muchos tipos de billeteras digitales para diferentes servicios. *La siguiente patente revelada por Alipay el 17 de marzo se tituló "Un método y sistema de comercio anónimo basado en moneda digital". Detalla un sistema que usa contraseñas temporales para transacciones anónimas*.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Más madera . Crypto & Blockchain - tras su persecución inicial hace unos años - sí están a boca llena en el roadmap.

China striving for a place in blockchain-defined future - Global Times


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *El banco central, en colaboración con empresas privadas*, "ha completado el desarrollo de la función básica de la moneda digital soberana y ahora está redactando leyes relevantes para allanar el camino para su circulación"



¡¡Acojonante¡¡.... una FED china o algo así. ? Lebre será, pero chéirame a can....


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¡¡Acojonante¡¡.... una FED china o algo así. ? Lebre será, pero chéirame a can....



Más bien dos capas y el central bank controlando el percal. Esperemos k "con las mejores garantías"...pero wé , paso a paso, lupa severa... y a aparcar whisfull thinkings...

( E vai devagarinho com os cheiros, pá, deixa lá cáes e coelhos ...eu só me importo das cores brilhantes e ainda náo ouví NADA. Entáo...Palomitax  )


----------



## Gusman (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Los funcionarios del banco central explicaron que el CBDC* utilizará un sistema de dos niveles en el que tanto el banco central como las instituciones financieras serán emisores legítimos*



O sea, que seguimos con la emisión de dinero a manos de un banco central y correspondiente inflación para robar al populacho?


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> O sea, que seguimos con la emisión de dinero a manos de un banco central y correspondiente inflación para robar al populacho?



Despacio. Hay dos capas...en principio, la segunda, empresarial.

Veamos ké ponen sobre la mesa como VALOR, k la imagen global del Yuan es una pachanga . Si lo ponen. Hay mil maneras si quieren...y aspiran a ser dinero de referencia, claro. ( reserva de valor, entre otras cosas ).


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> OK...pero ahora...dónde se determina el precio ? Porke el mercado demandará Oro físico. Como nunca, probablemente...ya vemos lo k anda soltando el personal - a nivel, de onzas, pero bueno...- a los proveedores k lo tienen disponible.



Pues no se porqué, pero me da a mi en la nariz que se está produciendo o se ha producido una reunión entre importantes minoristas (y no tan minoristas) para ayudar al equilibrio de precios del físico y a tomar unas directrices y "un nuevo protocolo" que averigüe exactamente cuál es el precio del físico, porque el desacople es demasiado evidente. 
Entiendo perfectamente la situación, y es que ser un comerciante de Mps, es complejo, por que vendes dinero "bueno" a cambio de dinero "malo" y ello trae contrariedades. 
Yo lo tendría claro si en estos momentos tuviera abierto el negocio de venta de metales preciosos, puerta cerrada y todos los canales cerrados, negocio cerrado para no producir gastos ni darle de comer vía impuestos a ningún gobierno de turno, y el dinero real en mi poder, (todo el stok), y a ver el desarrollo del resset que matices coge, ni el canal de proveedores va a desaparecer, ni tampoco el de clientes, en este negocio la fidelidad del cliente es muy baja y no es primordial como si lo es en otro, en este negocio el beneficio está en la compra y no tanto en la venta ( puedes comprar todo el oro que puedas un 3% por debajo de lo que te paga la fundición en realidad puede ser tu mejor cliente final y estar produciendo constantemente beneficios comerciales.


----------



## Piel de Luna (26 Mar 2020)

Si vemos en los próximos días un reequilibrio en los precios del oro (la plata no cuenta que el iva distorsiona el precio), estaré en lo cierto con esa "unión y cogida del toro por lo cuernos" del sector de mayoristas y minoristas.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Pues no se porqué, pero me da a mi en la nariz que se está produciendo o se ha producido una reunión entre importantes minoristas (y no tan minoristas) para ayudar al equilibrio de precios del físico y a tomar unas directrices y "un nuevo protocolo" que averigüe exactamente cuál es el precio del físico, porque el desacople es demasiado evidente.
> Entiendo perfectamente la situación, y es que ser un comerciante de Mps, es complejo, por que vendes dinero "bueno" a cambio de dinero "malo" y ello trae contrariedades.
> Yo lo tendría claro si en estos momentos tuviera abierto el negocio de venta de metales preciosos, puerta cerrada y todos los canales cerrados, negocio cerrado para no producir gastos ni darle de comer vía impuestos a ningún gobierno de turno, y el dinero real en mi poder, (todo el stok), y a ver el desarrollo del resset que matices coge, ni el canal de proveedores va a desaparecer, ni tampoco el de clientes, en este negocio la fidelidad del cliente es muy baja y no es primordial como si lo es en otro, en este negocio el beneficio está en la compra y no tanto en la venta ( puedes comprar todo el oro que puedas un 3% por debajo de lo que te paga la fundición en realidad puede ser tu mejor cliente final y estar produciendo constantemente beneficios comerciales.



Sólo con un par de "no tan minoristas" ( y hasta sin ellos ) y esos minoristas...acabas de definir, cómo con 4 chavos, perpetúas dinero real a través de una blockchain, su crypto ...y un servicio de correos o de mensajería privada para quien sólo se fía de lo k muerde su muela. Y créeme, una infraestructura descentralizada así, 4 pelas. La pones a andar ...e imparable y autónoma como mensaje en la botella suelto a la marea. Con un mecanismo de descubrimiento de precios honesto y ke marque por inercia ese mercado, por reducido k sea...a usar BUEN DINERO y k decidan en el puto G20 lo k les salga de las pelotas.

USO, FE, , DEMANDA, SERIEDAD...y a currar en paralelo a tanta mafia de una puta vez ya. Y los de "arriba" , k se monten las películas k quieran...k hasta el mismísimo nardo de k cualquier currito y su sudor esté en todas las quinielas y chanchullos de la mangancia global, mirusté.

( Por cierto, en Suiza, todas las posibilidades y más de crear circuitos monetarios de ese tipo desde cero sin grandes floclores, aspiraciones globales ni tanta chorrada, vamos...USO REAL Y K ARDA ROMA Y SUS PUFOS...k parece k hay k ser un puto gurú geopolítico pa´k no te manguen diez duros del bolso, joder... ).


----------



## angela82 (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Creo que el virus existe, pero que hay un alarmismo global, alimentado por medios de comunicación, OMS y los propios gobiernos, con la intención de resetear la economía mundial, y volver a empezar. Evidentemente, habrá un recorte de libertades, ya que la globalización ahora va a tomar como modelo a China
> 
> "Pacocalipsis" tampoco, porque están falleciendo personas, y eso siempre es trágico. La mayoría con coronavirus, y no de coronavirus. Pero son vidas al fin y al cabo, y detrás de cada fallecido hay hijos, familiares, amigos... Es desolador comprobar lo poca cosa que somos, y cómo nos utilizan para conseguir sus objetivos
> 
> ¿Nuevo orden mundial? Nos hemos estado riendo mucho de la gente que soltaba alegremente lo del "NWO", pero es cierto, y lo estamos viviendo, estamos en un nuevo orden mundial. De USA a la India, casi la mitad del planeta está ahora confinado. Y eso nunca es casual. Solo espero que ésto no se alargue demasiado, porque cuanto más alargue, peor para todos



Estoy contigo en que el virus existe al igual que existió el año pasado y años anteriores.

Es evidente que los medios de comunicación están creando un alarmismo total y absoluto y eso en todo el mundo. Pero es real lo que los MSM están día y noche propagando?

Basemonos en nuestras observaciones personales o de conocidos que han podido comprobar in situ que se está cociendo.

El pasado 16 de marzo la prensa comentaba sobre Suiza:

*Suiza declara el estado de emergencia y moviliza al Ejército para hacer frente al coronavirus*

El Consejo Federal ha anunciado, además, el *despliegue de 8.000 miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas para prestar ayuda logística, médica y en materia de seguridad, a los que se sumarán otros 3.000, que serán reubicados "inmediatamente", para ofrecer el apoyo médico.*

Suiza declara el estado de emergencia y moviliza al Ejército para hacer frente al coronavirus

Ayer mismo se pasó un conocido mio por el hospital cantonal de Luzerna para ver por si mismo lo que ocurría. Resulta que el hospital tiene ahora mucho menos movimiento que en cualquier época anterior y todo está tranquilo. 

Lo primero que le llamó la atención es que a la entrada hay una carpa montada con personal de seguidad de la empresa 'Securitas'. Acabamos de leer arriba que han desplegado 8.000 miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas y otros 3.000 ya se habrán sumado también. Para qué están allí los de 'Securitas'?

Les preguntó que era lo que ocurría y le dijeron que nada, que estaban aburridos.

No hay aglomeraciones ni colas de gente. Después se pasó por Urgencias y allí también comprobó que todo estaba tranquilo y todas las ambulancias aparcadas en la puerta y no de servicio.

El LUKS fue preparado el 17 de marzo para servicios de urgencia, ya que se contaba con un alto número de infectados y solamente se practicarían operaciones urgentes cancelando consecuentemente cualquier otra intervención no urgente.

Toda la planta 10 del hospital ha sido adaptada para el aislamiento de los posibles infectados y la 6ª planta igual. Sin embargo, el personal de allí tiene poco trabajo y esperan la llegada de pacientes del coronabicho.

Tras esta comprobación real, la pregunta que uno se plantea es que quiza esta pandemia sea simplemente una exageración total e incluso podría ser un fake escenificado. Repito el virus existe, igual que existió el año pasado y anteriores, pero no es nuevo. Curioso que este año sea el primero en el que han comenzado a contar infectados.

Muy parecido a lo relatado es lo que me cuentan otros conocidos de Alemania y Austria. 

Alguien se ha pasado por su ambulatorio o hospital para comprobar por si mismo si hay mucho movimiento?

Yo he estado hace unas horas a buscar un accesorio del glucómetro. Lo primero es preguntar a que voy y luego ya libre acceso. Las enfermeras estaban hablando unas con otras en sus consultas. Gente por allí he visto 2 o 3. Tras darme la enfermera lo que fui a buscar, la pregunto que si tienen mucho trabajo y desbordamiento. Respuesta: "No, no hay casi nada. Es que la gente no tendría que venir a nada, porque algunos vienen a hacerse analíticas que no son urgentes y por eso hay algo más" 

No estaría mal que os pasarais por vuestro centro o hospital y comprobarais por vosotros mismos la situación y os fijarais en los detalles.

Como dice el OP. Todo se trata de la percepción de la realidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Mar 2020)

@angela82 : creer que estamos ante un nuevo virus es un acto de fe ya que no tenemos capacidad para comprobarlo por nosotros mismos. No sabemos si es nuevo o si lleva entre nosotros miles de años (pueden haberlo descubierto ahora pero no ser "nuevo", igual que cada día se descubren nuevas especies animales sin que eso quiera decir que el animal sea "nuevo").

Sus supuestos síntomas son indistinguibles de una neumonía por lo que hay que fiarse de un test para saber si es el "nuevo virus" o cualquier otra causa (acto de fe en la validez del test)

Las cifras aportadas por las autoridades respecto a los contagios, mortalidad, etc. también son un acto de fe en la veracidad de los mismos. 

Muchos actos de fe... Más interesante es lo que comentas de que el hospital estaba vacío y sin apenas actividades. Eso sí que es señal de que las medidas que se han tomado no se corresponden con la supuesta peligrosidad del nuevo virus para la salud.

Si el virus entendido como un "nuevo" tipo de neumonía no justifica las medidas tomadas, porque se confina a la gente en su casa, se cierran fronteras y se moviliza al ejército?

Se está combatiendo una enfermedad del cuerpo social que infecta la economía y la política mundial, no una enfermedad de los individuos. Ahí si que cobran sentido las medidas que se están tomando y los hechos que podemos comprobar: Italia se ha aliado con China que envía a sus equipos de especialistas para buscar a los parásitos del cuerpo social. Rusia envía su ejército simbolizando el cambio de alianza geopolítica... 

Sea cierta la nueva enfermedad o no, lo REAL es que ha servido de cobertura para cambios geopolíticos que de otra forma serían inviables. Y viendo el trasfondo monetario de todo el asunto podemos saber contra quién se está luchando realmente.

@Piel de Luna :
Tienen que hacer algo de forma urgente si quieren tener alguna credibilidad en la formación del precio:
There is no gold Bullion dealers sell out in panic buying - MarketWatch
A más de 2000$ la onza está vendiendo alguna Mint según ese artículo. A falta de referencia fiable cada actor pone su precio... Lo cual es inviable siendo el mercado del oro un mercado global.

Por ahora, como parche temporal, Londres sale al rescate de Nueva York:
Exclusive: CME pushed to change gold delivery rules amid coronavirus lockdown - sources

Pero ningún otro mercado de oro va a salir al rescate del COMEX... 
Llevo tiempo comentando que a medio plazo lo que vamos a tener son diferentes mercados denominados en divisas locales que reflejarán el estado de dicha divisa respecto al oro. Si no hay oro físico disponible en una divisa, esa divisa pasará a la historia. Por ahora, lo han evitado con una especie de "fusión" del mercado de Londres y el de Nueva York. Veremos cuánto dura el apaño.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Sea cierta la nueva enfermedad o no, lo REAL es que ha servido de cobertura para cambios geopolíticos que de otra forma serían inviables. Y viendo el trasfondo monetario de todo el asunto podemos saber contra quién se está luchando realmente.



...o de ruido interesado mientras se niquela un nuevo timo consensuado y a medida de los agentes interesados...insoslayable de otra manera en un timofiat k se iba por el puto retrete ya.

No podemos olvidar el giro copernicano del año pasado, fundamentalmente en k , ante los eufemismos marca de la casa a los k nos tenían acostumbrados para tapar las cagadas del sistema económico global y los rendimientos respèctivos de cada castuzo - como "suaves desaceleraciones"... "reequilibrios cíclicos", y otras perlas ... - nos telegrafiaron TODO EL PUTO 2019 una recesíon de mil pares de kojonex con pelos y señales y a bocaza abierta de par en par ( o sea, la primera a la puta medida de sus tejemanejes e intenciones ) .

No hay ninguna opción cerrada a día de hoy. Tampoco en éso.

Pronto veremos si hay bloques enfrentados , k ésa es otra incógnita y hasta dónde y cuánto. Si los hay, los metaleros podrán dormir pero k muy tranquilos...pues tendrán los deberes hechos en un antídoto k cualquier agente implicado con vocación de solidez y harto de chanchullos y pachangas, contemplará.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> ...o de ruido interesado mientras se niquela un nuevo timo consensuado y a medida de los agentes interesados...insoslayable de otra manera en un timofiat k se iba por el puto retrete ya.
> 
> No podemos olvidar el giro copernicano del año pasado, fundamentalmente en k , ante los eufemismos marca de la casa a los k nos tenían acostumbrados para tapar las cagadas del sistema económico global y los rendimientos respèctivos de cada castuzo - como "suaves desaceleraciones"... "reequilibrios cíclicos", y otras perlas ... - nos telegrafiaron TODO EL PUTO 2019 una recesíon de mil pares de kojonex con pelos y señales y a bocaza abierta de par en par ( o sea, la primera a la puta medida de sus tejemanejes e intenciones ) .
> 
> ...



World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times

Todas las respuestas a lo que preguntas están aquí:

1. Nada de criptos irredimibles como proponía el gobernador del Banco central de Inglaterra (chanchullo garantizado)

2. Patrón oro inevitable. Supone una forma de organizar el sistema monetario de forma que ninguna divisa se puede imponer al resto (chanchullo garantizado si alguna se impone al resto)

3. El sistema monetario basado en oro no implica nada más allá que el acuerdo de todos los países para organizar una base sobre la que comerciar. Se puede estar de acuerdo en volver al patrón oro y ser rivales en otros temas geopolíticos (véase Rusia, Irán y Turquía por ejemplo, todos defienden el patrón oro y lo usan en sus intercambios pese a las diferencias que tienen en otros aspectos)

________

Respecto a la divisa digital China, quédate con que permite al emisor del token controlar la expansión monetaria y la transparencia que supone usar una blockchain para ello. Súmale la vuelta al patrón oro que anunció China (y que da sentido a toda la política anterior respecto al oro que lleva décadas en marcha).

No esperes directamente un patrón oro con un cambio fijo del token. No es viable en un primer momento. Cómo comentaba, entramos en un escenario Freegold:
Dinero fiat como medio de intercambio y oro como reserva de valor (y unidad de cuenta a efectos prácticos).
Es el esquema que ya están realizando con los intercambios comerciales con divisas locales de la nueva ruta de la seda. De ahí la necesidad de que haya un mercado de oro denominado en divisa local donde redimir el fiat de dichos intercambios.

Introducing FreeGold - BullionStar - BullionStar Singapore

A futuro si que irán saliendo tokens con cambio fijo en oro posiblemente primero iniciativas privadas y posteriormente de carácter estatal en aquellos países de tradición metalera y amantes de una moneda estable y fuerte (área germánica Suiza incluida)


----------



## Victor Chanov (26 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Estoy contigo en que el virus existe al igual que existió el año pasado y años anteriores.
> 
> Es evidente que los medios de comunicación están creando un alarmismo total y absoluto y eso en todo el mundo. Pero es real lo que los MSM están día y noche propagando?
> 
> ...



Muy muy interesante el mensaje. Abrí un hilo en "Expatriados", te lo dejo aquí abajo por si quieres participar con las novedades en Suiza:

Foreros expatriados, ¿qué impresiones tenéis sobre la gestión del coronavirus en España y en vuestros países?


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sólo con un par de "no tan minoristas" ( y hasta sin ellos ) y esos minoristas...acabas de definir, cómo con 4 chavos, perpetúas dinero real a través de una blockchain, su crypto ...y un servicio de correos o de mensajería privada para quien sólo se fía de lo k muerde su muela. Y créeme, una infraestructura descentralizada así, 4 pelas. La pones a andar ...e imparable y autónoma como mensaje en la botella suelto a la marea. Con un mecanismo de descubrimiento de precios honesto y ke marque por inercia ese mercado, por reducido k sea...a usar BUEN DINERO y k decidan en el puto G20 lo k les salga de las pelotas.
> 
> USO, FE, , DEMANDA, SERIEDAD...y a currar en paralelo a tanta mafia de una puta vez ya. Y los de "arriba" , k se monten las películas k quieran...k hasta el mismísimo nardo de k cualquier currito y su sudor esté en todas las quinielas y chanchullos de la mangancia global, mirusté.
> 
> ( Por cierto, en Suiza, todas las posibilidades y más de crear circuitos monetarios de ese tipo desde cero sin grandes floclores, aspiraciones globales ni tanta chorrada, vamos...USO REAL Y K ARDA ROMA Y SUS PUFOS...k parece k hay k ser un puto gurú geopolítico pa´k no te manguen diez duros del bolso, joder... ).



Acabas de describir o descubrir el bitcoin.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Acabas de describir o descubrir el bitcoin.



Será el bitcoin SIN ESTEROIDES, cuestión k corrompe todo su planteamiento. Pero lo veo off topic en este hilo...y hasta aquí, por mix partex.

Yo hablaba de Blockchain aplicada al Oro, topic en el k incido habitualmente ...y k entiendo k los metaleros no deberían soslayar ( lo de abrazar ya , decisión de cada cual , faltaría piú ).


----------



## tixel (26 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Estoy contigo en que el virus existe al igual que existió el año pasado y años anteriores.
> 
> Es evidente que los medios de comunicación están creando un alarmismo total y absoluto y eso en todo el mundo. Pero es real lo que los MSM están día y noche propagando?
> 
> ...



Coges la gripe de todos los años y este año lo echas por la tele, cuentas los muertos y le llamas pandemia y ya tienes el cov-19, el cov-20 y los que quieras.


----------



## esseri (26 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times
> 
> Todas las respuestas a lo que preguntas están aquí:
> 
> ...



Yo no espero un patrón, no me pierdo en ortodoxias...siempre he dicho k cualquier protagonismo, con el respeto debido a la esencia Orera , entiendo k detonaría una correlación importante en cuanto a solidez monetaria, al menos en un ámbito determinado. A mí , en esos términos, me vale practicamente todo.

Y me acojo rotundamente al link de Agosto pasado. Lo quiero reconocido oficialmente y en vinculación directa al juego AHORA k se está desarrollando, es todo ( Es más, hasta diría k lo espero ...pero con el escepticismo debido, k los "tudemúns" los carga el diablo - p ej , no sería de extrañar un respaldo Orero en esa primera capa, patrimonio del banco central , de la crypto anunciada, lo k entiendo k la dotaría a ojos de sus potenciales adoptantes de solvencia y reputación por encima y hasta como sistema de control en cuanto a la evolución comercial de la segunda, formada por empresas & banksters ...pero claro, hay k querer... - ).


----------



## angela82 (26 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Muy muy interesante el mensaje. Abrí un hilo en "Expatriados", te lo dejo aquí abajo por si quieres participar con las novedades en Suiza:
> 
> Foreros expatriados, ¿qué impresiones tenéis sobre la gestión del coronavirus en España y en vuestros países?



Gracias. Participo solamente en un par de hilos por falta de tiempo.

Y ya que estamos con Suiza, en una panadería de Berna preparan los conejitos de Pascua con mascarilla. Esto es maquiávelico y demencial!


----------



## Victor Chanov (27 Mar 2020)

Destrucción total tampoco, necesitan consumidores, que compren sus mierdas por internet tipo Aliexpress. Se estarán vengando por lo que les hicimos hace un siglo, cuando ellos dependían de los occidentes


----------



## angela82 (27 Mar 2020)

Así es como los chinos protegen al mundo laboral de la pandemia económica. Monedas y billetes con la marca dorada danzando alegremente. En el precipicio los "virus" morados que no lo pueden impedir







Protect the world of work from economic pandemic - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## angela82 (27 Mar 2020)

Y a nivel nacional encontramos esto

La Torre del Oro se ilumina para homenajear a los sanitarios

Concretamente *La Torre de Oro*.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

La única alusión directa a ello , k yo sepa, la hizo Max Keiser.

Resulta k un invitado suyo comentó k China podía tener 20 tms de Oro...a lo k Keiser respondió con sus apuntes coloristas. Pues bien, al programa siguiente, Keiser comentó k China podría estar planeando hacer públicas sus reservas reales y crear una crypto respaldada en ellas, cosa k al menos en abierto, esa fuente NUNCA comentó.

Dado lo panfletero del sujeto , nada garantiza k éso viniese de un off the record, siendo perfectamente posible k fuese una cabriola marca de la casa.

Al menos yo, nunca he leído nada en esa dirección más allá de ésto.


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

Sí,sí...Si por sueño húmedo , k no quede...ni nahide duda de k por aquí habría quorum al respecto.

Mi duda no es k puedan, Es que quieran y éso esté en su hoja de ruta. Obviamente, matices k apuntan a ello, muchísimos más de los k hacen falta para una sospecha razonable.


----------



## individualina (27 Mar 2020)

Como no sé nada de economía, mi humilde aportación a este excelente hilo es un meme Paco


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

La entrevista con MacLeod,en Octubre pasado. Menciona un par de puntos más k lo de las 20tms de Oro chino, como la posición Saudí respecto a USA y Asia o la intención firme de India, Rusia , Irán y China de soltarse definitivamente del dólar.

Lo del Oro , hacia el minuto 20.




...y aquí, Keiser, a los pocos días, montando su show en Kitco y ya no sólo dando la crypto dorada china como un hecho cierto, sino vinculando la posible aparición de la Libra de facebook a ello como un recurso Usano desesperado. Pero ni idea de posibles fuentes o si sólo proviene de su calentura y cosecha propia tras el comentario inicial.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> La entrevista con MacLeod,en Octubre pasado. Menciona un par de puntos más k lo de las 20tms de Oro chino, como la posición Saudí respecto a USA y Asia o la intención firme de India, Rusia , Irán y *China de soltarse definitivamente del dólar.*



He estado pensando en esto precisamente, la idea de que China quiera desvincular su moneda del dolar y hacerla fluctuar libremente respaldándola en oro, en plan Silver Certificate Dollar . Y no lo veo, porque tal cosa no le interesa ni a los rusos ni a los chinos. Y esa es la razón por la que, pese a los rumores, el yuan y el rublo no suben. Y no suben porque ésas no van a ser las divisas que dominen el cotarro en el futuro. Le he dado un repaso a tus posts y trato de encajar el puzzle monetario.....sin demasiado éxito. Lo único que puede tener sentido es que China lance su criptomoneda respaldada en oro completamente "desvinculada" del dolar, del rublo y, por supuesto, del yuan. 

A diferencia del bitcoin, esta criptomoneda china siempre va a tener un stoploss, que es el precio de la cotización del oro. A partir de ahi puede ocurrir que se dispare to the moon como ocurrió con el bitcoin, (que llegó a alcanzar el precio de la onza de oro), pero esto a los chinos se la sopla, porque precisamente es lo que querrían: que se convirtiese en divisa de reserva para todos los países, prescindiendo de las cestas habituales de dólares, euros, yuanes y demás mandangas fiat. Ocurriría que quien controlase esta moneda virtual, controlaría el valor de las reservas internacionales de cada país y me huele a que el blockchain no es tan perfecto como pudiera parecer.....

China es la gran ferretería del mundo y tiene que cuidarse muy mucho de que su moneda no suba si quiere vender. Así, los chinos tendrían una moneda baja para vender lo que sale de sus fábricas (el yuan) y otra casi inasequible a los mortales para comprar tierras, petróleo y productos agrícolas, que es lo que necesita para seguir creciendo a un 10 por ciento anual hasta que acabe por deglutir las economías del mundo entero, todo ello gracias a un formidable ejército de millones de cuencoarrocistas.

Son desbarres propios del confinamiento, pero quien sabe.... lo que veo claro es que a los chinos les interesa seguir anclando el yuan al dolar. Igual que a los suizos les interesa enganchar su franco al euro.


----------



## Ajoporro (27 Mar 2020)

jajajajajaj …. conozco gitanos que te pintan lingotes que no los conoce ni la madre que los parió... diciendo que es oro falso... vale... oro del que cagó el moro ..


----------



## esseri (27 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> He estado pensando en esto precisamente, la idea de que China quiera desvincular su moneda del dolar y hacerla fluctuar libremente respaldándola en oro, en plan Silver Certificate Dollar . Y no lo veo, porque tal cosa no le interesa ni a los rusos ni a los chinos. Y esa es la razón por la que, pese a los rumores, el yuan y el rublo no suben. Y no suben porque ésas no van a ser las divisas que dominen el cotarro en el futuro. Le he dado un repaso a tus posts y trato de encajar el puzzle monetario.....sin demasiado éxito. Lo único que puede tener sentido es que China lance su criptomoneda respaldada en oro completamente desvinculada del dolar, del rublo y, por supuesto, del yuan.
> 
> A diferencia del bitcoin, esta criptomoneda china siempre va a tener un stoploss, que es el precio de la cotización del oro. A partir de ahi puede ocurrir que se dispare to the moon como ocurrió con el bitcoin, (que llegó a alcanzar el precio de la onza de oro), pero esto a los chinos se la sopla, porque precisamente es lo que querrían: que se convirtiese en divisa de reserva para todos los países, prescindiendo de las cestas habituales de dólares, euros, yuanes y demás mandangas fiat. Ocurriría que quien controlase esta moneda virtual, controlaría el valor de las reservas internacionales de cada país y me huele a que el blockchain no es tan perfecto como pudiera parecer.....
> 
> ...



Todos estamos a la espera de acontecimientos...e incluso para un hipotético impulsor, habría pros y contras , está claro.

Pero el dólar sobra. Nos sobra a nosotros, occidentalitos del clan...pues imaginemos a los países enculados por sanciones, etc - k , obviamente, nos pillan tan lejos -.


----------



## Victor Chanov (27 Mar 2020)

¿Qué pensáis de los euro-bonos? ¿Al final cederán o no en la UE?

Recordemos que Soros los apoya


----------



## corin.anonymous (28 Mar 2020)

Sí.


----------



## Victor Chanov (28 Mar 2020)

Podrían hacer un "mix", sacrificar la casa real, federalización de España, renta básica de emergencia etc. No tienen tiempo, ya están tardando en sacar los euros de cualquier sitio.

Esperemos acontecimientos, como de costumbre...


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2020)

Economía de guerra, control de la producción y de la información:

Vigilance needed to stave off global food security crisis - Global Times
Los países intentan asegurarse el suministro de alimentos dejando de exportar. La cadena de distribución de comida está comprometida. El año que viene empezará la hambruna o fuertes aumentos en el precio de los alimentos en aquellos lugares que no produzcan suficiente (UK y Japón van a tener problemas)

Neuer Staatsvertrag - Medienanstalten überarbeiten ihre Satzungen - 27.03.20 - BÖRSE ONLINE

Nuevo pacto entre medios de comunicación y Estado en Alemania. No será el único país en redefinir el papel de los medios de comunicación.

Trump invokes Defense Production Act to require GM to make ventilators

Se recuperan leyes de tiempos de guerra para obligar a las empresas a producir lo que el Estado determine como prioritario. 

________________

Se cierra la ventana para adquirir oro físico:

Edelmetall-Shops machen dicht

Las últimas tiendas de metales que quedaban abiertas en Alemania van cerrando. Recomiendan Xetra-gold como alternativa... Oro papel redimible (en principio)

Goldreserven reichen nur noch für zwei Wochen

Los últimos lugares donde comprar oro físico están Suiza. La filial de Degussa y un par de bancos locales dicen tener oro para dos semanas más al ritmo actual de pedidos. La demanda se ha multiplicado por 30 según el artículo.

____________

A partir de ahora sólo se puede comprar oro papel u oro token... es el momento para ver si son realmente redimibles o si son una estafa más.

Si algún estado saca una cripto redimible o respaldada con las reservas de oro, va a mandar el fiat irredimible a la historia.


----------



## esseri (28 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Respecto a la divisa digital China, quédate con que permite al emisor del token controlar la expansión monetaria y la transparencia que supone usar una blockchain para ello. Súmale la vuelta al patrón oro que anunció China (y que da sentido a toda la política anterior respecto al oro que lleva décadas en marcha).



Un apunte sobre ésto k me ronda la cabeza hace tiempo y , salvo en elipsis y ambigüedades para evitar calenturas y tiradas de pisto "gurusiles" , nunca he puesto en claro...pero con todas las reservas, ahí va :

Los agentes de segunda capa de la crypto china, TAMBIÉN son emisores*. Banca comercial ( distribuidores ) y empresas particulares / mix de "riqueza real" , pues son referentes comerciales...y, ojo! a una posible financiación del proyecto k vaya más allá de ello ). EL caso de fondo es k la emisión no es patrimonio de la primera capa ( el banco central chino ).

Su papel , pues, es de férreo supervisor...Y ENTIENDO K COMO TAL, POSIBLE - repito , "posible" , k ésto son aromas y tiros al aire - GARANTE Y RESPONSABLE DEL INVENTO.

Y ahí es donde encajaría, como un puto guante , el Oro. En esa primera capa de CONTROL; RESPONSABILIDÁ Y RESPALDO/GARANTÍA. Ese puede ser el mix, k además, concuerda con lo poquísimo filtrado del percal : "Una moneda cuya solvencia será entendida perfectamente...no una stable coin** ni bitcoins" . Y una emisión delegada en esa segunda capa , comercial, logística ( para token/s referenciado/s a un monolito central ).

Es ciencia ficción, Don Fernando, i know...y hasta con grandes dosis de uisfukzinkin ...pero encajaría como la oxtia.




**( "Los funcionarios del banco central explicaron que el CBDC utilizará un sistema de dos niveles en el que tanto el banco central como las instituciones financieras serán emisores legítimos " )

** No sería una stable coin ...RELATIVAMENTE : SI va ligada a un referente detrás, se acogería a un patrón estable, aunque obviamente, no fiat ( aquí entiendo tal vez k ese proyecto pueda generar más cryptos , o más usos de esa crypto "Orientada al público, a los usuarios " - k contemplen financiación, keynesianadas, perfiles de negocio/sector concreto, etc ...sin k el monolito trasero altere su inmutabilidá por más cabrioplas k se hicieran ( las cryptos , optimizadas, se prestan a todas y más ). Y si no se genera desde esa misma crypto, generará su propia cascada - bien de usos múltiples, bien de divisas locales ( correlacionada al milímetro - como hace Bitcoin con el ranking crypto actual - cualquiera en el percal crypto sabrá de ké hablo, la correlación nanométrica es a veces, pero muy frecuentemente, aterradora y con TODAS o casi todas las chapas del ranking - )

*** Lo del "valor sin necesidá de ser explicado" ya lo he comentado un par de veces antes, pero no lo linko, pues jamás lo encontré...aunque lo leí sin ninguna duda, segurísimo. Esa premisa es , de hecho, wena parte del origen este pajote mental.*


----------



## Ulisses (28 Mar 2020)

China permite que bancos americanos adquieran participaciones y queden como accionistas mayoritarios. Y menudos bancos son..... el demonio en persona. 

*Morgan Stanley y Goldman Sachs reciben aprobación para propiedad mayoritaria de empresas conjuntas en China*
Actualizado 2020-03-28 04:00:13 | Spanish. xinhuanet. com
  


SHANGHAI, 27 mar (Xinhua) -- Morgan Stanley y Goldman Sachs han recibido aprobación reguladora para adquirir acciones mayoritarias en sus empresas conjuntas en China.
Morgan Stanley anunció hoy viernes que ha recibido aprobación de la Comisión Reguladora de Valores de China (CRVCh) de adquirir una acción mayoritaria en su empresa conjunta de valores en China, Morgan Stanley Huaxin Securities Company Limited. Esa medida incrementará su participación accionaria de 49 a 51 por ciento.
Goldman Sachs anunció el mismo día que ha recibido aprobación de la CRVCh para incrementar su propiedad en su empresa conjunta en China, Goldman Sachs Gao Hua Securities Company Limited (GSGH), de 33 a 51 por ciento.
"Este es un hito significativo en la evolución de nuestro negocio en China. Ahora buscaremos implementar lo antes posible la migración de unidades de negocios que operan actualmente bajo Beijing Gao Hua Securities a través de una sola entidad corporativa, GSGH. Simultáneamente, buscaremos avanzar hacia una propiedad de 100 por ciento en la oportunidad más pronta", dijo Todd Leland, copresidente de Goldman Sachs en Asia-Pacífico.
Wei Sun Christianson, codirectora general para Asia-Pacífico y directora general para China de Morgan Stanley, dijo que China es un foco estratégico clave para la firma y que esperan invertir más en Morgan Stanley Huaxin Securities para proporcionar mejor asesoría y servicios a los clientes.
Morgan Stanley Huaxin Securities, con sede en Shanghai, fue fundada conjuntamente por Huaxin Securities y Morgan Stanley en 2011. Goldman Sachs Gao Hua Securities fue establecida en 2004 como una empresa conjunta entre Goldman Sachs y Beijing Gao Hua Securities, que fue establecida en el mismo año.


----------



## Rain dog (28 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Economía de guerra, control de la producción y de la información:
> 
> Vigilance needed to stave off global food security crisis - Global Times
> Los países intentan asegurarse el suministro de alimentos dejando de exportar. La cadena de distribución de comida está comprometida. El año que viene empezará la hambruna o fuertes aumentos en el precio de los alimentos en aquellos lugares que no produzcan suficiente (UK y Japón van a tener problemas)
> ...



Siempre he dicho que si la burbuja inmobiliaria finalmente se corregía (y de verdad, a dos dígitos grandes), subirían los precios de bienes básicos por otro lado; energía, alimentación, o servicios básicos (educación, sanidad). Puede que todos a la vez.

Mientras el mundo esté en manos de quien está, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Mar 2020)

Donald Trump acaba de "promocionar" Bitcoin después de que la Fed imprimiera USD 6 billones

Con pinzas....


----------



## angela82 (28 Mar 2020)

Retter in der Corona-Krise: Wird China jetzt die Weltmacht Nummer eins?

¿Será ahora China la primera potencia mundial?

La pandemia está barajando las cartas: mientras que América se está convirtiendo en el centro de la crisis por el coronavirus, China se presenta como un ayudante fuerte . ¿Se convertirá la República Popular en la principal potencia mundial?







En la imagen que acompaña al artículo se ve una composición de Trump y Xi con pañuelos haciendo de mascarillas.

Lo más interesante es la imagen de fondo con una torre del Kremlin ruso y el reloj marcando las 12 menos 5. También se ven banderas de la UE.

En alemán la expresión "es ist 5 vor 12" = *12 menos 5* se usa coloquialmente para indicar que es *urgente, queda muy poco tiempo, el tiempo apremia, prioritario, etc.*

Me aventuro a decir que se trata de un mensaje encriptado.


----------



## Victor Chanov (29 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Lo más interesante es la imagen de fondo con una torre del Kremlin ruso y el reloj marcando las 12 menos 5. También se ven banderas de la UE.
> 
> En alemán la expresión "es ist 5 vor 12" = *12 menos 5* se usa coloquialmente para indicar que es *urgente, queda muy poco tiempo, el tiempo apremia, prioritario, etc.*



No debe ser tan urgente para la UE, porque no tienen concertada ninguna cumbre o reunión extraordinaria del llamado "eurogrupo" hasta por lo menos dos semanas... Lo cual me sorprende, porque hasta ayer, tenían un ritmo de reuniones rapidísimo, al menos una o dos semanales, con el team del CV


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (29 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> No debe ser tan urgente para la UE, porque no tienen concertada ninguna cumbre o reunión extraordinaria del llamado "eurogrupo" hasta por lo menos dos semanas... Lo cual me sorprende, porque hasta ayer, tenían un ritmo de reuniones rapidísimo, al menos una o dos semanales, con el team del CV



... o se anticipan a dos semanas de incomunicacion .


----------



## NS 4 (29 Mar 2020)

Cambian de caballo ...


Ulisses dijo:


> China permite que bancos americanos adquieran participaciones y queden como accionistas mayoritarios. Y menudos bancos son..... el demonio en persona.
> 
> *Morgan Stanley y Goldman Sachs reciben aprobación para propiedad mayoritaria de empresas conjuntas en China*
> Actualizado 2020-03-28 04:00:13 | Spanish. xinhuanet. com
> ...


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cambian de caballo ...



El Jran capital castuzo occidental lleva metiendo el hocico en Asia medio siglo como se ha contrastado en el foro años ha.

De hecho, quien cambia de caballo según el artículo , es el Gobierno chino , k ahora les va a permitir ser accionsitas mayoritarios en empresas allí, cosa k hasta ahora limitaban ( y aún así, las corporaciones anunciadas, cubrían su 49% permitido en su excedente de confeti Usano... a la espera de ésto ).


----------



## esseri (29 Mar 2020)

Un minuto de silencio...rap o flatulencias, a discreción.

German State Finance Minister Found Dead


----------



## Frankiesc (29 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Economía de guerra, control de la producción y de la información:
> 
> Se cierra la ventana para adquirir oro físico:
> 
> ...



En Coininvest todavía venden oro. Al menos en su web veo que todavía ofrecen productos, eso sí, mucha menos oferta que hace unos meses!!


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Mar 2020)

Frankiesc dijo:


> En Coininvest todavía venden oro. Al menos en su web veo que todavía ofrecen productos, eso sí, mucha menos oferta que hace unos meses!!



Si... Un sobrespot del 30% y unidades limitadas. Un par de semanas y todo estará seco.


esseri dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio...rap o flatulencias, a discreción.
> 
> German State Finance Minister Found Dead



También positivos el presidente de los verdes y de los liberales. El virus de la clase política haciendo purga.

Aparte de políticos hay un par de presentadores de televisión y el cantante de los Rammstein en cuidados intensivos...


----------



## Rain dog (29 Mar 2020)

Otra cosa; este virus viene genial para cargarse gente incómoda, o simplemente por jorobar al rival.

Quiero decir, que tu te lo cargas, y luego le echas la culpa al bicho. Maravilloso.


----------



## angela82 (29 Mar 2020)

En la portada de welt.de del 27/3 aparecía esta noticia, que me llamó mucho la atención:







Lo marcado en rosa:

*"Un experimento que involucra a toda la población mundial. Todo es posible"*

Según los expertos en el 2020 todavía no se alcanzaría una *"infestación" de la población*

El artículo completo

Coronavirus-Pandemie: „Ein Experiment mit der gesamten Weltbevölkerung. Alles ist möglich“ - WELT


----------



## angela82 (29 Mar 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> No debe ser tan urgente para la UE, porque no tienen concertada ninguna cumbre o reunión extraordinaria del llamado "eurogrupo" hasta por lo menos dos semanas... Lo cual me sorprende, porque hasta ayer, tenían un ritmo de reuniones rapidísimo, al menos una o dos semanales, con el team del CV



Para entenderlo hay que conocer el idioma y símbolos que emplean. Además dicen
*
Estamos esperando la tormenta - con un mal presentimiento*

Coronavirus in Deutschland: Warten auf den Sturm - WELT


----------



## angela82 (29 Mar 2020)

Hace 2 días me llegó un vídeo del canal de youtube del periodista independiente alemán Billy Six. Lo iba a postear aquí, pero no me dio tiempo, porque a las pocas horas se lo habían censurado. Afortunadamente la gente lo había descargado y lo han resubido. Bajaroslo si lo queréis ver.

En el muestra como están los principales hospitales de Berlin = vacios, además de unas entrevistas con médicos alemanes y austríacos. Habla en alemán, pero subtitula lo principal en inglés. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (29 Mar 2020)




----------



## angela82 (30 Mar 2020)

La ONU advierte de que en las próximas semanas habrá escasez de alimentos en todo el mundo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (30 Mar 2020)

"El miedo a enfermarse se está combinando con la guerra del petróleo para provocar el caos económico mundial y ha puesto al mundo bajo la *Ley Marcial Sanitaria,* pero se está preparando el camino para el anuncio oficial del plan de *Gesara *que podría llegar en abril, mayo o junio según *Michael C. Cottrell,* aunque yo *no me atrevo a fiarlo tan inmediato,* teniendo en cuenta que este proceso dura dos años y llevamos trece meses, por lo que quedarían once meses todavía si no se producen más demoras"

¿La Corte Mundial ordena el Reseteo? - La Gaceta de Almeria (El periódico digital independiente)


----------



## esseri (30 Mar 2020)

*https://menafn.com/1099931176/Central-Bank-of-UAEs-gold-reserve-rises-388-percent-to-AED-5615-billion*

"En comparación con *AED4.04 mil millones en* *diciembre de 2019*, el Banco Central de la reserva de oro de los EAU aumentó 38.8 por ciento a AED *5.615 mil millones en febrero de este año*. "


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Mar 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> No creo que sea muy adecuado poner información de este tipo (mierda para asustar a la población).
> 
> Con este tipo de basura lo único que se consigue es espantar a la gente y poner las cosas peor de lo que son.
> 
> No colaboréis con los medios informativos para acojonar a la gente. Una cosa es aconsejar para que la gente se cuide y se alimente bien y otra hacer apología del caos y el terror.



No creo que haya problemas en semanas pero si que es cierto que muchos países están restringiendo las exportaciones de alimentos.

Ya he comentado que en mi zona se va a cultivar menos que otros años ya que muchos agricultores jubilados van a dejar de plantar para evitar posibles multas por trabajar en negro ahora que hay más controles de las fuerzas de seguridad y multas muy altas. La mano de obra en el campo está mi envejecida y supongo que está situación es similar en Europa en general.

Otros van a tener problemas para cultivar o recolectar si no hay piezas de maquinaria necesarias para la agricultura industrial.

Worries about food supply unfounded - Chinadaily.com.cn
China tranquiliza a su población en ese sentido pero el artículo dice que Vietnam deja de exportar arroz y su producción supone el 15% del total mundial.

En artículos anteriores advertían que podía haber problemas en la distribución mundial de alimentos. En mi opinión, el problema llegará el año que viene. No es por asustar, que cada uno valore y actúe como crea oportuno...

Y no son los únicos en tomar medidas similares:
Will coronavirus spark a wave of food nationalism? | DW | 30.03.2020

Entre otros países también restringirán las exportaciones Rusia (el mayor exportador de trigo) y Ucrania, otro gran exportador, baraja medidas similares.

____________

Israeli PM Netanyahu’s aide tests positive for coronavirus - newspaper
Netanyahu en cuarentena al dar positivo la ministra de asuntos ultraortodoxos...


----------



## angela82 (30 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio...rap o flatulencias, a discreción.
> 
> German State Finance Minister Found Dead



La muerte de este hombre, ministro de Finanzas del Land de Hessen, *Thomas Schäefer*, es muy significativa.

Después de que el Bundestag aprobara el miércoles pasado el paquete de choque, *el mayor desde la II Guerra Mundial* (1940-44), con un volumen total de unos *750.000 millones de euros,* *equivalente a casi el 22% del Producto Interior Bruto* (PIB) alemán, Schäfer como ministro de Finanzas conocería perfectamente el centro bancario de Frankfurt, el Bundesbank, el BCE y las finanzas estatales, y habrá visto los efectos catastróficos que el parón ha tenido en la economía nacional, el sistema financiero y la industria. No debería extrañar su suicidio si era un político decente que supongo que sí los hay.

Tenía cara de buena persona


----------



## angela82 (30 Mar 2020)

Similar al vídeo que coloqué anteriormente donde se veía como estaban los principales hospitales de Berlin, en este otro un newyorkino enseña en que situación se encuentra el hospital de Elmhurst de Nueva York


----------



## angela82 (30 Mar 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No creo que haya problemas en semanas pero si que es cierto que muchos países están restringiendo las exportaciones de alimentos.
> 
> Ya he comentado que en mi zona se va a cultivar menos que otros años ya que muchos agricultores jubilados van a dejar de plantar para evitar posibles multas por trabajar en negro ahora que hay más controles de las fuerzas de seguridad y multas muy altas. La mano de obra en el campo está mi envejecida y supongo que está situación es similar en Europa en general.



Alemania y Francia están movilizando mano de obra para apoyar la agricultura, porque ya no se permite la entrada de trabajadores de la cosecha de Europa del Este y las granjas tienen escasez de mano de obra. En Alemania quieren incorporar a empleados del sector de gastronomía, estudiantes y solicitantes de asilo. Hasta ahora llegaban normalmente 300.000 trabajadores estacionales, principalmente de Europa del Este, para ayudar a los agricultores. Sin embargo, el Ministerio Federal del Interior les ha impuesto una prohibición de entrada, por lo que no sólo está en peligro la próxima cosecha de espárragos y fresas. La asociación de agricultores también ha creado un sitio de mediación en Internet. *Sin embargo, muchos agricultores se muestran escépticos acerca de si personas ajenas a la industria pueden llenar los vacíos. El trabajo de campo es duro y requiere mucha experiencia, dijo recientemente el presidente de los agricultores Joachim Rukwied: "No podemos reemplazar esto con trabajadores no cualificados. Necesitamos a nuestros probados trabajadores de temporada como personal permanente. De lo contrario, esto no funcionará."*

In Deutschland und Frankreich: Zehntausende wollen auf dem Feld helfen

________

Baviera amplia el confinamiento hasta el próximo 19 de abril.

Bayern verlängert Ausgangsbeschränkungen bis 19. April - DER SPIEGEL - Politik


----------



## Ulisses (30 Mar 2020)

Espárragos y fresas alemanas.... Siempre podrán comprar los españoles. Pero huele a una reconversión social de puestos improductivos a productivos. Si hacen eso en España, desaparece la España vacía de los pueblos.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (30 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Espárragos y fresas alemanas.... Siempre podrán comprar los españoles. Pero huele a una reconversión social de puestos improductivos a productivos. Si hacen eso en España, desaparece la España vacía de los pueblos.



Sumale una clautrofobia inducida por la cuarentena . 
¿ Cuantos ansiaran despues la casa semiderroida de sus antepasados en "el pueblo" ?...


----------



## Rain dog (30 Mar 2020)

Tenemos varios elementos en juego, para el post-encierro:

Fiebre consumista y de servicios (cenas, bares), con la gente en éxtasis por poder salir por fin.

Contra, gente que se haya quedado en paro, en ERTE, etcétera, y no tenga tanto para gastar, o tenga miedo.

Respecto a lo anterior, tenemos, una menor disponibilidad de productos por los efectos del Coronavirus -fabricación, transporte-, o sea subida de precios.

Contra, lo mismo que lo anterior, menos consumo si se monta una crisis económica mundial.

Con los alimentos, igual.

Yo apuesto por subidas de precios generalizadas de moderadas, a altas.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *https://menafn.com/1099931176/Central-Bank-of-UAEs-gold-reserve-rises-388-percent-to-AED-5615-billion*
> 
> "En comparación con *AED4.04 mil millones en* *diciembre de 2019*, el Banco Central de la reserva de oro de los EAU aumentó 38.8 por ciento a AED *5.615 mil millones en febrero de este año*. "



UAE can rely on Russian assistance in developing nuclear power generation, says Putin

Parece que Rusia va a encargarse de la energía nuclear en UAE. Y parece que estos se unen al esquema monetario ruso:

UAE assigns gold sector priority status

Hay un nuevo mercado del oro en Emiratos Arabes Unidos y es una prioridad para el gobierno. No dan muchos detalles pero planean tener un standard propio por lo que supongo que seguirá el mismo esquema que el resto de mercados de oro denominados en moneda local como los que ya existen en Rusia, China, Turquía, Singapore...

Sacado de :
Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


----------



## angela82 (30 Mar 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Espárragos y fresas alemanas.... Siempre podrán comprar los españoles. Pero huele a una reconversión social de puestos improductivos a productivos. Si hacen eso en España, desaparece la España vacía de los pueblos.



No te imaginas el sabor tan diferente que tienen las fresas alemanas a las españolas. No se pueden comparar. Las que compramos en España no saben a nada comparado con el sabor tan exquisito que tienen las de allí y lo mismo con los esparragos. Esparragos aquí en España hay pocos, como no sean los de Tudela, pero es que allí se dan por todas partes, por eso necesitan tanta mano de obra. Me refiero a los blancos, que yo por lo menos casi no los veo frescos en la frutería o el supermercado.

Bueno un pequeño off-topic.


----------



## Ulisses (30 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> No te imaginas el sabor tan diferente que tienen las fresas alemanas a las españolas. No se pueden comparar. Las que compramos en España no saben a nada comparado con el sabor tan exquisito que tienen las de allí y lo mismo con los esparragos. Esparragos aquí en España hay pocos, como no sean los de Tudela, pero es que allí se dan por todas partes, por eso necesitan tanta mano de obra. Me refiero a los blancos, que yo por lo menos casi no los veo frescos en la frutería o el supermercado.
> 
> Bueno un pequeño off-topic.



Los fresones de Huelva no tienen un sabor tan intenso como las fresas. Ninguna verdura o fruta de invernadero tiene un sabor natural. Se suele asociar el fresón con la fresa y con su comercialización antes de que la primavera llegue al resto de países de Europa, de ahi su éxito. No sé cómo son las alemanas, no las he probado, pero imagino que serán como las que se dan en el norte de España cuando toca su temporada y maduran de forma natural.

Los alemanes han ido seleccionando variedades de fruta que se adapten a su clima. También de uvas. De hecho, ando detrás de una variedad que se planta en Alemania y toda Europa central para regalársela a un amigo y no la encuentro,
Blauer portugieser - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sí, es un off topic. Pero creo que tras esta crisis vamos a tener que volver los ojos al campo que hemos abandonado, unos antes y otros después. La globalización nos trajo uvas de chile y argentina en invierno y frutas tropicales todo el año, pero poco nos han aportado esas extravagancias. Además, en algún sitio habrá que meter nuestros ahorros en oro y plata.  (si los tuviésemos......)


----------



## esseri (30 Mar 2020)

*- Russian central bank halts gold purchases
- China’s February net gold imports fall over 51 percent



- Gold: Looking for new record highs – Credit Suisse
- What If We Had A Gold Standard System, Right Now?*


----------



## angela82 (30 Mar 2020)

Fundador de N26 (banco alemán online) : *"La gente no volverá al dinero en efectivo"* 

¿Cómo cambiará la crisis el negocio bancario?

Ahora estamos viendo un *cambio radical... de dinero en efectivo a pago sin contacto.* Para mí nunca fue comprensible de todos modos por qué la gente sigue pagando con dinero en efectivo. Pero el repentino estallido de la crisis me sorprendió incluso a mí.

¿Cómo lo sabes?

*Actualmente estoy en Austria. En casi todas las tiendas se pide no pagar en efectivo. Estoy seguro de que eso tendrá un efecto duradero. La gente no volverá a tener dinero en efectivo incluso después de la crisis, y estamos promoviendo esto activamente.* Proporcionamos información sobre Apple Pay y el pago sin contacto. La gente debería deshacerse de su miedo a eso.

N26-Gründer: „Die Menschen werden nicht zum Bargeld zurückkehren“ - WELT


----------



## Victor Chanov (30 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Fundador de N26 (banco alemán online) : *"La gente no volverá al dinero en efectivo"*
> 
> ¿Cómo cambiará la crisis el negocio bancario?
> 
> ...



Eso lo doy por hecho ya

En Madrid ahora mismo no puedes pagar en monedas en los autobuses de la EMT, me dijo un conductor el otro día que a partir de ahora solo se podía validar el viaje recargando la tarjeta


----------



## esseri (31 Mar 2020)

Entrevista con McLEod . Este hombre siempre deja algún toque guapo, como es el caso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Mar 2020)

Que bueno este hilo!
Upeo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angela82 (31 Mar 2020)

Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:

El ambiente cargado de virus relentiza/impide/frena el avance de la economía mundial.








World economy - Chinadaily.com.cn

_________________

Muere por coronavirus a los 56 años el director financiero de Jefferies Group

El Salón del Automóvil Internacional de Norteamérica (NAIAS, por sus siglas en inglés) informó que cancelará su evento de Detroit debido a la pandemia del coronavirus y que el inmueble en el que se lleva a cabo probablemente será convertido en hospital.


----------



## angela82 (31 Mar 2020)

Por si alguien no lo ha visto:

Coronabicho: - Documento oficial del Parlamento alemán del 2012 evalúa simulación de una pandemia global con el hipotético virus "Modi-SARS".


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Mar 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:
> 
> El ambiente cargado de virus relentiza/impide/frena el avance de la economía mundial.
> 
> ...



El coche ilumina con faros dorados, el mismo color de la camisa del conductor.

También ha muerto de coronavirus el ex ministro de industria frances


----------



## angela82 (31 Mar 2020)

Sobre el confinamiento en la India:







Lo marcado en rosa:

El mayor experimento social del mundo.

Les obligan a decir: "Nosotros somos los enemigos de nuestra sociedad, porque no nos quedamos en casa"

Ausgangssperre in Indien: Größtes soziales Experiment der Welt


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Mar 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *- Russian central bank halts gold purchases
> - China’s February net gold imports fall over 51 percent
> 
> 
> ...



Comento los links de uno en uno:
*1.* The Central Bank of Russian Federation. | Bank of Russia

En la página oficial del Banco central ruso no aparece nada.

En la prensa rusa tampoco... Me parece un movimiento extraño, no tiene mucho sentido y menos en este momento.

De todas formas, el esquema ruso es el siguiente:

- El banco central compra la producción nacional de oro con rublos que emite

- El banco central vende es oro a los bancos comerciales rusos

- Los bancos comerciales rusos ofrecen cuentas denominadas en oro a sus ciudadanos (con intereses)

- El banco central añade a sus reservas lo que no compran los bancos comerciales (mucha menos cantidad que el oro que produce el país que queda en la banca comercial y en las cuentas de los ciudadanos).

Estaré atento a ver si veo alguna declaración oficial. En cualquier caso, puede ser que el banco central no se quede con más oro para sus reservas porque la producción sea absorbida por particulares y banca comercial. Iremos viendo a ver si es cierto o es una fake news para intentar contener el precio (si es una fake news, es síntoma de desesperación)

____________

*2.* El artículo habla de la importación de oro a través de Honk Kong. A través de Honk Kong lleva cayendo la importación desde ya varios años y se ha acentuado desde la revolución de colores del año pasado.

Tiene otras vías, principalmente a través de la zona de libre comercio de Shenzen (pero también importa oro directamente desde Beijing y Shanghái).

Cuanto importan? China no pública esos datos, ya lo hará cuando estime oportuno...

_________

*3.* El problema para nosotros como particulares es que no vamos a poder comprar nada hasta dentro de varios meses (en mi opinión hasta que se haya hecho el reset monetario).

En este momento el precio del oro físico para particulares lo marca eBay y ya se superan los máximos históricos. No hay nada por menos de 2.000$ la onza (más de un 30% respecto al precio "oficial")

______________

*4. *Llevo diciendo tiempo que en 1971 se pasó de un patrón oro con un cambio fijo respecto al fiat a un patrón oro donde las divisas flotan respecto al oro aunque EEUU pretenda que las divisas fluctuen respecto al dólar. También lo dice gente más importante que yo:
Dutch Central Bank: World Will Need Gold if Entire System Collapses
German Central Bank: Gold Is the Bedrock of Stability for the International Monetary System

Estamos pasando a otro sistema y en este momento no hay convertibilidad de fiat en oro. Esperemos volver a una convertibilidad fija, más nos vale...

Tiene pinta de que cada banco central va a cuidar de su divisa y que los acuerdos entre bancos centrales para contener el precio del oro son cosas del anterior sistema monetario que agoniza:
Gold agreement not being extended by central banks

Por este motivo me resulta extraña la noticia del primer link. Me espero a verlo en la prensa rusa y si es cierto ver los detalles...

Saludos!


----------



## Victor Chanov (1 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Sobre el confinamiento en la India:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se supone que en China ya no hay confinamiento

Según lo veo yo, lleva un timing gradual, por fases, ahora toca América y la India

Es aterrador


----------



## nicoburza (1 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Se supone que en China ya no hay confinamiento
> 
> Según lo veo yo, lleva un timing gradual, por fases, ahora toca América y la India
> 
> Es aterrador



En Argentina inició el 20 y en principio era hasta el 31 aunque todos sabíamos que se postergaria. Hace 2 días dijeron que será hasta el 13 de abril, pero de nuevo todos, o muchos decimos que será hasta fin de mes o más aún.
El problema aquí es la economía de millones de personas que viven de lo que ganan día a día. El gobierno emitirá billetes (pesos, hoy cotizando 1 dólar 80 pesos aproximadamente) en cantidades históricas lo que nos llevará a hiper inflación otra vez como hace 30 años.
Hermoso panorama. Pero bueno al menos ahora va a quebrar todo el mundo jaja.
No en serio, es preocupante. Además nadie sabe cuando se levanta la cuarentena o cuando será más leve. Quizás en un mes hay un nuevo "rebrote" en China o un nuevo fake y de nuevo todos adentro de casa.
Por otro lado aquí no tenemos tanto nivel militar como por allá. Aún no salió el ejército a las calles. Hay otras fuerzas actuando, pero nada de drones ni esas cosas que leo tienen uds. Ser país bananero a veces da ventajas jaja.
Así estamos, saludos.


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Eso lo doy por hecho ya
> 
> En Madrid ahora mismo no puedes pagar en monedas en los autobuses de la EMT, me dijo un conductor el otro día que a partir de ahora solo se podía validar el viaje recargando la tarjeta



Eso ahora mismo es ilegal, no pueden prohibir usar el efectivo, en base a que? A, sus cojones? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad CPC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2020)

Pakistan, China and Russia decide to conduct trade in local currencies skip dollars

Los países del SCO van a comerciar en divisas locales para hacer bypass al dólar. Van a seguir el esquema Freegold comentado anteriormente (divisa fiat como medio de pago y oro como reserva de valor y unidad de cuenta a efectos prácticos)

As world adjusts to changing monetary regime, gold can serve as a hedge

El cambio de sistema monetario es inevitable y más en la fase que nos encontramos con la producción prácticamente parada en todo el mundo, QE's de todos los bancos y regalando dinero fiat a la población... En esta situación ningún banco central se va a fiar de la divisa del resto (ni de la suya propia) y se va a exigir el único colateral sin riesgo contraparte: oro y plata.

Mientras se descubre el nuevo precio del oro para las diferentes divisas, no va a ser posible conseguir oro de forma que va a haber un igualamiento en las rentas para revertir la desigualdad creada por décadas de efecto cantillon que han beneficiado a las anteriores élites:







Es esa élite la beneficiada del sistema monetario nacido del Nixon Schock y su poder en la sombra la que está siendo laminada y dando positivo a coronavirus.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2020)

US Mint is Shutdown Due to CornaVirus | What Happens Next?

Altos cargos de la US Mint (fabrica de la moneda de los EEUU) han dado positivo y de un cierre temporal de quince días han pasado a un cierre sin fecha de reapertura.

Refinerías y cecas cerradas. No es posible adquirir oro físico mientras dure la lucha contra el "virus" (mientras se gestiona el reset). Los beneficiados de la impresora y el poder en la sombra son los que dan positivo: no van a poder poner a salvo sus ahorros y se han tomado las medidas necesarias para que el fiat que acumulan valga 0: parada de la producción + QE's y helicopter money global = valor cero
del dinero fiat en poco tiempo.

Mientras tanto la referencia de formación del precio únicamente sirve para el oro papel. No hay físico disponible a ese precio por lo que en este momento son mercados diferentes cada uno con su oferta y demanda y su precio de equilibrio.

Mientras el mercado de oro papel sigue "funcionando" ya que no es más que una extensión del dinero fiat, en el mercado de oro físico la ley de Gresham es implacable y el físico, el dinero bueno, desaparece del mercado.

Ante la imposibilidad de conseguir metales hay que buscar alternativas que sirvan lo mejor posible como reservas de valor. Ya se había comentado por aquí el tema de los licores, tabaco y otros productos no perecederos. No va a haber muchos más refugios mientras tanto.

La lucha contra el virus pasa a otro nivel, los mensajes crípticos del gobierno chino se centran en las sociedades secretas que conforman el poder en la sombra, sus rituales de sangre y magia negra:






Frente a la estrella de cinco puntas invertida (magia negra), las figuras forman una estrella con la punta arriba (magia blanca).

El virus rojo con colmillos vampirescos y un ojo guiñado (el ojo que todo lo ve) simboliza las sociedades secretas que infectan el sistema político. Quién lo tiene que entender, recibe y decodifica el mensaje. A los que no estamos en el tema, nos suena a "chino".

@Vilux tiene un hilo respecto a esta lucha que se ha camuflado como una pandemia. Hay mucho ruido en el hilo que ha abierto pero merece la pena algunos aportes:

Follow the white rabbit. El conejo de Alicia.


----------



## esseri (1 Abr 2020)

*Improved facial recognition tech won’t cause privacy problems: industry insiders - Global Times*


"Las compañías chinas han desarrollado tecnología de reconocimiento facial que puede identificar a las personas incluso cuando usan una máscara. Los expertos de la industria dijeron que la tecnología puede aumentar la eficiencia de la identificación de personas que no usan máscaras y que existen riesgos mínimos de violación de la privacidad gracias a la estricta regulación de los grandes datos.* " *


----------



## bolcan5 (1 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pakistan, China and Russia decide to conduct trade in local currencies skip dollars
> 
> Los países del SCO van a comerciar en divisas locales para hacer bypass al dólar. Van a seguir el esquema Freegold comentado anteriormente (divisa fiat como medio de pago y oro como reserva de valor y unidad de cuenta a efectos prácticos)
> 
> ...



Por qué crees que esto igualaría las rentas?


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2020)

bolcan5 dijo:


> Por qué crees que esto igualaría las rentas?



Buffett no sabe qué hacer con los 130.000 millones que tiene

No hay refugio ante lo que viene, ni bolsa (cuánto vale una empresa que no produce?), ni inmuebles (cuanto vale un inmueble por el que no pagan renta?) ni bonos (cuanto valen los bonos de un Estado que reparte dinero a sus ciudadanos y no recauda apenas impuestos?)

Ese dinero se va evaporar...


----------



## esseri (1 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buffett no sabe qué hacer con los 130.000 millones que tiene
> 
> No hay refugio ante lo que viene, ni bolsa (cuánto vale una empresa que no produce?), ni inmuebles (cuanto vale un inmueble por el que no pagan renta?) ni bonos (cuanto valen los bonos de un Estado que reparte dinero a sus ciudadanos y no recauda apenas impuestos?)
> 
> Ese dinero se va evaporar...



Si salimos a un dinero duro, k sería lo presumible, sobre todo en un "nivel 1" , se van a pillar sociedades, traspasos, etc ...no por 4 pelas - k sería una referencia anacrónica y vacía - sino por cantidades mínimas en la unidad de cuenta k toque.

Este stand by será el momento del rompe y rasga integral...hacia un dinero de 2 velocidades.

- Level 1 : Supervivencia keynesiana plebeya/ Puro Gasto.
- Level 2 : Enriquecimiento Castuzo /Medios de Producción ( desde un puto kiosco , cualquier cosa k posibilite la prosperidá en la escala social ).

En un país extranjero intervenido por la troika en un 2007 preLehman aún ... el salto por ejemplo en TOCHO era EXPONENCIAL en función de si era ladrillo de uso particular...o una infraestructura de producción. Hablo de empresas ( SIN FACTURAR, SIN PEDIDOS NI CARTERA DE CLIENTES , en una economía con respiración asistida ) idénticas a otros bienes inmuebles ...k multiplicaban su precio por 4 , 5, 10 veces. Pues bien...la misma Troika es la k está en el puente de mando de la pocilga UE HOY ( De hecho, De Guindos era precisamante cirujano de Lehman en Uropa por entonces...y de la furcia gabacha, para ké hablar ).

Por cierto... cómo ventilar el trasvase fiat a una ancla dorada sin cifras trillonarias chirriantes? Hinchando primero estampìda mediante un ranking crypto *absolutamente sincronizado* ( tal como está hoy es escalofriante verlo si andas en ello , TODAS cuelgan del mismo puto hilo ) *y magnético* : y ahí, sí, haciendo de paso los ojos chiribitas a golpe de ceros a los poseedores de un fiat agonizante, ávidos por hacer volquete al "nuevo paradigma" ( en realidá, una efectista "Cascada de calderilla" ) ...y cotizando , con idéntico rigor, esas cryptos al Oro de fondo k viviría en el mismo nivel k los biznezz castuzos. Huelga comentar k el virus fiat terminaría en el primer nivel, *departamento estanco* al dorado *e in-infectable *por más malabarismos k se hiciesen en él.

Ej : 1 onza = 10 ethers / 10 BTCs - o un patrón 1:1 si alguna/s es ya la elegida/s , aunque toca esperarse a las castuzas , ya en la pole, k serán pura ponzoña trilera -). Idéntico modelo podría valer para el cryptoyuan ya anunciado y estructurado en esos dos niveles. ( *Para ké esos dos niveles ? Para ANCLAR Y AISLAR...referencia y cortafuegos* . Los malabarismos keynesianos y el petí comité castuzo del efecto Catillon no deben conectarse. Esa es la evidente lectura a día de hoy ).

Y...sí, ésto sí es ciencia ficción. No cabe otra a día de hoy. Por cierto...dudo un wevo k permitan toketear su juguetito a cualquier infiltráo en la fiesta...o sea, k preservarlo costará , literalmente, sangre.


----------



## esseri (1 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug 

Vais a tener k salir a currar empalmáos. Linko hilo.

Noticia: - Están robando las cosechas del campo


----------



## mazuste (1 Abr 2020)

El Pompeo acaba de ordenar a todos los americanos que viven en el extranjero volver a EE.UU "inmediatamente". La historia de esto es que el bicho está cerrando los vuelos internacionales.
Pero eso por sí solo, me parece, no justificaría que todos los USAnos regresen del extranjero,
ya que muchos se refugiarían en el lugar donde viven. Pero Pompeo los quiere a todos USAnos
de regreso inmediato, que suele ser el tipo de cosas que se hacen antes de que inicie una guerra
¿con China? Eso el lo que dice el british Independent:

Americans abroad must return to US 'immediately', Pompeo says


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Abr 2020)

La pregunta del millón... Cuánto le queda al COMEX antes de que lo cierren por "coronavirus" o bien por que se quede seco del todo?

Gold traders are paid not to redeem Comex EFPs, London sources say

Están pagando un sobreprecio a cambio de no redimir los contratos en oro físico. Este sobreprecio no se incluye en el precio oficial que es más bajo de lo que realmente se está pagando por los contratos.

Pero esto no impide que pese a ser un mercado donde se negocia papel casi exclusivamente, se está pidiendo la entrega de físico cada vez más:







El "récord" es apenas el 4% de los contratos pero ha sido suficiente para que el LBMA tuvo que salir al rescate con oro en otros formatos diferentes a los estándares del COMEX. Ya no hay lingotes good delivery disponibles:

COMEX Can't Find Any 400 Oz Bars For Its New Gold Futures Contract

Cuánto aguantará el LBMA rescatando al COMEX? Pues parece que no mucho más:

The Shortage Of LBMA Bars Persisted Before Coronavirus


Esto en el mercado de oro-papel, en el mercado de oro físico para particulares las pocas tiendas que todavía funcionan tienen vendida la mercancía antes de haberla recibido ellos y posiblemente sean los últimos envíos viendo que las refinerías y las cecas han cerrado:

Edelmetallhändler: Nachschub stockt, physisches Gold wird knapp - was es zu beachten gibt - 01.04.20 - BÖRSE ONLINE

Ya sólo va a quedar el precio que se forme con la oferta y la demanda de los particulares. Por lo que leí recientemente, hay cinco compradores por cada vendedor. Se puede comprobar la situación en este mismo foro en el hilo de compraventa entre foreros:

Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)

Hace falta otra forma de descubrir el precio del oro con urgencia, el mercado está roto


----------



## angel220 (1 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La pregunta del millón... Cuánto le queda al COMEX antes de que lo cierren por "coronavirus" o bien por que se quede seco del todo?
> 
> Gold traders are paid not to redeem Comex EFPs, London sources say
> 
> ...



Yo añadiria, que no es despreciable la idea que la Reserva Federal haya surtido ya con algún adelanto de oro al COMEX. Corregidme si me equivoco pero JPMORGAN en NY, tiene linea directa con la reserva federal, via tunel.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> No te imaginas el sabor tan diferente que tienen las fresas alemanas a las españolas. No se pueden comparar. Las que compramos en España no saben a nada comparado con el sabor tan exquisito que tienen las de allí y lo mismo con los esparragos. Esparragos aquí en España hay pocos, como no sean los de Tudela, pero es que allí se dan por todas partes, por eso necesitan tanta mano de obra. Me refiero a los blancos, que yo por lo menos casi no los veo frescos en la frutería o el supermercado.
> 
> Bueno un pequeño off-topic.



Lo de las fresas es sorprendente. Son caras, pero espectaculares. Ayer en Zaragoza, una caja de 2kg costaba 3 euros. Una mierda.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Abr 2020)

En algunos sitios de venta online queda oro. Dicen que lo envían cuando puedan.... Y estos son los precios:

Soberano de Oro - Eduardo VII | Inversoro®‎ - Desde 381,70 €


----------



## fff (1 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hace falta otra forma de descubrir el precio del oro con urgencia, el mercado está roto



El oro no tiene precio  ... para todo lo demás mastercard

En serio, aguantadlo *todo *lo que podais, creo que valdrá la pena.


----------



## esseri (1 Abr 2020)

fff dijo:


> El oro no tiene precio  ... para todo lo demás mastercard
> 
> En serio, aguantadlo *todo *lo que podais, creo que valdrá la pena.



Pues así lo veía yo, pero en esta ocasión...para mí un precio de verdadero mercado SÍ k sería importante.

Acuñaría un Oro konzetual a ojos de todo diox.


----------



## Victor Chanov (1 Abr 2020)

mazuste dijo:


> El Pompeo acaba de ordenar a todos los americanos que viven en el extranjero volver a EE.UU "inmediatamente". La historia de esto es que el bicho está cerrando los vuelos internacionales.
> Pero eso por sí solo, me parece, no justificaría que todos los USAnos regresen del extranjero,
> ya que muchos se refugiarían en el lugar donde viven. Pero Pompeo los quiere a todos USAnos
> de regreso inmediato, que suele ser el tipo de cosas que se hacen antes de que inicie una guerra
> ...




Yo creo que en USA están tomando las medidas que han dado globalmente desde la OMS. Luego cerrarán el trafico aéreo nacional, en unos días lo harán. Fauci no se va a salir del guion de la WHO / OMS

Stock Photo - Philanthropist Bill Gates and Dr. Dr. Anthony Fauci, head of the National Institute of Health, applaud as President Barack Obama delivers remarks at a World AIDS Day event in

Cuando las calles de NY o Los Angeles o Washington estén vacías, se lanzará el mensaje al mundo, "globalizado". Que de eso se trata.


----------



## angela82 (2 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Cuando las calles de NY o Los Angeles o Washington estén vacías, se lanzará el mensaje al mundo, "globalizado". Que de eso se trata.



Te refieres al mensaje de una guerra u otra cosa?


----------



## Victor Chanov (2 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Te refieres al mensaje de una guerra u otra cosa?



Al mensaje, de pandemia "global", de crisis global, que necesita de soluciones globales


----------



## cibex (2 Abr 2020)

Lo mejor es infectar a todos los menores de 50 tacos, para que lo pasen sin problemas en 15 dias, se rompa la cadena de contagios porque se habra contagiado e inmunizado el 70% de la poblacion y de esta manera salvemos a nuestros mayores.

De esta forma saldran de la cuarentena los mayores si miedo a una nueva pandemia.

Todos los menores de 50 al curre ya.


----------



## angela82 (2 Abr 2020)

Viñeta de los chinos de hoy

Un sanitario representando al mundo con su mascarilla y guantes se ha percatado que los virus verdes están introducidos dentro del engranaje paralizando la maquinaria y se dispone a reparar la corona de la rueda dentada para volverla a poner en movimiento.







Combat COVID-19 - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## angela82 (2 Abr 2020)

Entrevista de Chris Anderson de Ted Connects a Bill Gates de marzo 2020:

Min. 33:33

"Eventually, what we'll have to have is certificates of who is a recovered person, who is a vaccinated person, because you don't want people moving around the world -- where you'll have some countries that won't have it under control, sadly -- you don't want to completely block off the ability for those people to go there and come back and move around."

"Eventualmente, lo que tendremos que tener son certificados de quién es una persona recuperada, quién es una persona vacunada, porque no querrás que la gente se mueva alrededor del mundo -donde tendrás algunos países que tristemente no lo tendrán bajo control- no querrás bloquear completamente la capacidad de esa gente para ir allí y volver y moverse. "

Transcript of "How we must respond to the coronavirus pandemic"


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

Esto no es un reset. 

Esto es un intento desesperado por instalar una versión anterior del sistema operativo.

La gran pregunta por tanto es la siguiente:

¿Quién es el dueño de la computadora?.


----------



## _______ (2 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Esto no es un reset.
> 
> Esto es un intento desesperado por instalar una versión anterior del sistema operativo.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente Dios. Todo esto está permitido por Dios para los que tengan que despertar despierten y pasen al "sistema operativo" divino.


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Evidentemente Dios. Todo esto está permitido por Dios para los que tengan que despertar despierten y pasen al "sistema operativo" divino.



Con el debido respeto pero no me veo comerciando con fe y le confieso que se me escapa cierta visión que debe estar teniendo.


----------



## _______ (2 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Con el debido respeto pero no me veo comerciando con fe y le confieso que se me escapa cierta visión que debe estar teniendo.



Nadie habla de comerciar. La verdadera fe por definición es contrario al comerciar para beneficio. Es simplemente fe en que las cosas son cada instante de la única forma en que pueden ser de forma que no niegas lo que es proyectando algo que piensas que debiera ser, hundiéndote así cada instante en ti mismo en tu centro, en el corazon que es Dios.

Es a la vez lo más fácil y lo más difícil, uno debe darse cuenta cada instante en el que ha vuelto a caer dormido en sus ensoñaciones, y mantenerse atento


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Nadie habla de comerciar. La verdadera fe por definición es contrario al comerciar para beneficio. Es simplemente fe en que las cosas son cada instante de la única forma en que pueden ser de forma que no niegas lo que es proyectando algo que piensas que debiera ser, hundiéndote así cada instante en ti mismo en tu centro, en el corazon que es Dios.
> 
> Es a la vez lo más fácil y lo más difícil, uno debe darse cuenta cada instante en el que ha vuelto a caer dormido en sus ensoñaciones, y mantenerse atento



Estamos arraigados a esta existencia material y no se puede erradicar el interés por el beneficio propio. Supongo que será parte de la gracia.

Luego, en el más allá, si hay un desglose de algún tipo y sí podemos pensar de forma maniquea pues no lo sé pero me podría cuadrar.

Nobles intenciones las suyas, conforero. Un saludo.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (2 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Esto no es un reset.
> 
> Esto es un intento desesperado por instalar una versión anterior del sistema operativo.
> 
> ...



La humanidad.

Y el sistema operativo actual estaba harkeado por unos listillos que conseguian recursos del sistema gratis por que se habian autotorgado privilegios de administrador ilegitimos .


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> La humanidad.
> 
> Y el sistema operativo actual estaba harkeado por unos listillos que conseguian recursos del sistema gratis por que se habian autotorgado privilegios de administrador ilegitimos .



Tal cual y sin embargo las "negociaciones" se llevan a cabo mediante una guerra fría entre banca y estados teniendo presente:

- Que a la ciudadanía no incumbe esta cuestión.

- Que la ciudadanía no se preocupa por esta cuestión, son máquinas de delegar.

- El dinero deuda está condenado al derrumbe cíclico y esta vez se ha salido de madre.

- Independientemente del patrón monetario la gente necesita.. vivir. Un empuje que en verdad refrendará cualquier sistema y ahí es donde el sector prestamista hace su agosto.

---------------------------------------------------------

Esta cuestión se debería de someter a referendo y cada país debería tener la soberanía para montárselo como le venga en gana.

---------------------------------------------------------

Soy consciente del caos que puede originar la solución propuesta. Ignoro si soy un inconsciente por tan siquiera sugerirlo.

Pero no pienso morderme la lengua ya que de hacerlo estaría teniendo la sensación de ceder ante la amenaza de un conflicto internacional. Para qué engañarnos, la banca juega esa baza.

Lo cual es deleznable y como podrán comprender tratar este tema me deja exhausto.

¿Por qué?. Porque no me gusta el conflicto ni el caos, me gusta la estabilidad y que la gente se sienta participe y sea participe.

Buf. Al final pues a ver cómo acaba este duelo de poder, me supera con creces. Mucho.


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

Se ha conseguido que me sienta ridículo o naíf expresándome en estos términos.

Me leo buscando una auto-crítica y eso es lo que me suscita. Porque obviamente estamos condenados a delegar, eso no lo discuto.

...

Continúen y gracias por su paciencia, por lo menos tengo la oportunidad de abrirme y compartir mis pensamientos.


----------



## Satori (2 Abr 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Lo de las fresas es sorprendente. Son caras, pero espectaculares. Ayer en Zaragoza, una caja de 2kg costaba 3 euros. Una mierda.



aquí cerca de casa (hablo de costa de Cádiz) hay unos campos que cultivan fresas y otras cosas de manera tradicional, y son realmente espectaculares también. Hay bastantes guiris por la zona, y todos dicen que las mejores que hayan comido nunca. 

Pero luego tienes que aguantar a foreros que dicen que las fresas del Mercadona son cojonudas....


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (2 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Tal cual y sin embargo las "negociaciones" se llevan a cabo mediante una guerra fría entre banca y estados teniendo presente:
> 
> - Que a la ciudadanía no incumbe esta cuestión.
> 
> ...



Asi como las divisas FIAT actuales se basan en crearse de la nada , existen otras teorias economicas como la de Arno Peters el dinero basado en el coste en tiempo del bien o servicios prestados.

"Rosa" de Peters


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Abr 2020)

Satori dijo:


> aquí cerca de casa (hablo de costa de Cádiz) hay unos campos que cultivan fresas y otras cosas de manera tradicional, y son realmente espectaculares también. Hay bastantes guiris por la zona, y todos dicen que las mejores que hayan comido nunca.
> 
> Pero luego tienes que aguantar a foreros que dicen que las fresas del Mercadona son cojonudas....



Yo he cogido fresas silvestres en el Pirineo y lo puto mejor del mundo. Las mejores cerezas que he comido eran del pueblo de mi abuela, cerca de Calatayud. Las comí en ShangHai. Un puñado de nada, porque costaban 90 euros el kg


----------



## ESC (2 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Asi como las divisas FIAT actuales se basan en crearse de la nada , existen otras teorias economicas como la de Arno Peters el dinero basado en el coste en tiempo del bien o servicios prestados.
> 
> "Rosa" de Peters



Son conceptos abstractos que obviamente también pueden ser valorados.

Pero cuando se disipa lo intelectual, ¿qué nos queda?. Lo matérico.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Me estoy conteniendo pero en mi cabeza ya estoy buscando soluciones para los problemas que surgirían de regirnos por monedas de plata. Por ejemplo. 

Se me ocurren diversas soluciones. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Asi como las divisas FIAT actuales se basan en crearse de la nada , existen otras teorias economicas como la de Arno Peters el dinero basado en el coste en tiempo del bien o servicios prestados.
> 
> "Rosa" de Peters



El fascismo y el nacional-socialismo abogaban por ese sistema, no?


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (2 Abr 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El fascismo y el nacional-socialismo abogaban por ese sistema, no?



No , ellos abogaban por el "dinero-trabajo" , fue una inventada que tuvieron que sacarse de la manga por que el tratado de Versalles fue extremadamente duro con Alemania y les dejo sin oro .

Tratado de Versalles (1919) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Curiosamente Nixon les copio el sistema en 1971 cuando desligo el Dolar USA del oro.

P.D.
Me pregunto a que iluminado hay que agradecer la venta de una buena parte del oro del Banco de Espana.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (2 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> No , ellos abogaban por el "dinero-trabajo" , fue una inventada que tuvieron que sacarse de la manga por que el tratado de Versalles fue extremadamente duro con Alemania y les dejo sin oro .
> 
> Tratado de Versalles (1919) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



España vende la mitad de sus reservas de oro


----------



## angela82 (2 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Hace 2 días me llegó un vídeo del canal de youtube del periodista independiente alemán Billy Six. Lo iba a postear aquí, pero no me dio tiempo, porque a las pocas horas se lo habían censurado. Afortunadamente la gente lo había descargado y lo han resubido. Bajaroslo si lo queréis ver.
> 
> En el muestra como están los principales hospitales de Berlin = vacios, además de unas entrevistas con médicos alemanes y austríacos. Habla en alemán, pero subtitula lo principal en inglés. Muy recomendable.



Me autocito, porque Billy Six, el autor del vídeo y que youtube borró, se ha manifestado al respecto


----------



## Victor Chanov (2 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Esto no es un reset.
> 
> Esto es un intento desesperado por instalar una versión anterior del sistema operativo.
> 
> ...



Hace tres semanas pensaba en términos de naciones, bloques de naciones... ahora creo que hay organizaciones supranacionales como la ONU o la OMS que están muy interesadas en hacer cumplir los plazos escrupulosamente


----------



## angela82 (3 Abr 2020)

Fijaros en esta noticia del Spiegel alemán y el lenguaje que emplean:

"Ahora se trata del futuro del *pueblo europeo*"

El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores italiano Luigi Di Maio pide más solidaridad de Europa. Dijo que la UE debe seguir el ejemplo de los programas de miles de millones de China y los EE.UU. y encontrar una respuesta a ellos.

"Di Maio: *Ahora se trata del futuro del pueblo europeo* . Nos enfrentamos a un desafío global. Europa debe competir con los Estados Unidos y China. Nadie debería esperar, que tras la crisis podrá lograr una recuperación económica como estado individual".

Italiens Außenminister Di Maio: "Es geht jetzt um die Zukunft des europäischen Volkes" - DER SPIEGEL - Politik

Desde cuando somos un 'pueblo europeo'? La UE es más bien una unión de diferentes pueblos europeos, pero ya se ve que los estados nación han ido desapareciendo y de ellos no queda ni la sombra.


----------



## angela82 (3 Abr 2020)

Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:

El virus morado es llevado a lo César en su trono (de oro?) por cuatro marionetas, entre ellas la prensa mentirosa, personajes que podrían ser políticos u otros de alto rango con sus símbolos masónicos y este virus entronado es algo diferente. Tiene pezuñas, pelo, uñas largas, colmillos y pequeños cuernos como una cabra satánica tipo Baphomet.







Virus battle - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Ulisses (3 Abr 2020)

La viñeta es tanto como afirmar que el virus, si no es una creación de la masonería/políticos occidentales, al menos tratan de sostenerlo y aprovechar sus efectos. Uno de ellos usa mascarilla y tapones para no ver ni oir, no para evitar el contagio. Curioso....gracias, @angela82


----------



## angela82 (3 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El virus no tiene cuernos, sino cejas rubias, como Trump



Sí, podría ser y eso pensé yo que eran cejas. Pero la nariz no es la de Trump. Esa nariz es típica de otros pueblos.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Abr 2020)

La nariz ya ha salido en otras viñetas anteriores, creo que era un tanque. Yo la identificaba como una metáfora de la "mentira" del virus, por lo de Pinocho. Pero claro, a saber...


----------



## Debunker (3 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:
> 
> El virus morado es llevado a lo César en su trono (de oro?) por cuatro marionetas, entre ellas la prensa mentirosa, personajes que podrían ser políticos u otros de alto rango con sus símbolos masónicos y este virus entronado es algo diferente. Tiene pezuñas, pelo, uñas largas, colmillos y pequeños cuernos como una cabra satánica tipo Baphomet.
> 
> ...



Pues vaya, se conoce que la izquierda es igual en todo el mundo, invierten las cargas de las pruebas culpando a los demás de lo que ellos son culpables.

Aquí no hay más vela que la que arde, el virus vino de China y más concretamente de su laboratorio de alta seguridad de Wuhan a 20 kms del foco de infección , ha sido China quien nos enseñó como combatir el virus y creó la alarma bestial que sufrimos, fueron ellos los qu confinaron a su población y pararon la economía de la región afectada, 

Mirad este vídeo, es de la RAI italiana, y de !* 2015* ¡


----------



## sonsol (3 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> La nariz ya ha salido en otras viñetas anteriores, creo que era un tanque. Yo la identificaba como una metáfora de la "mentira" del virus, por lo de Pinocho. Pero claro, a saber...



Se refiere a la nariz ganchuda del virus. El de la nariz de Pinocho representa a la prensa.


----------



## cerilloprieto (3 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:
> 
> El virus morado es llevado a lo César en su trono (de oro?) por cuatro marionetas, entre ellas la prensa mentirosa, personajes que podrían ser políticos u otros de alto rango con sus símbolos masónicos y este virus entronado es algo diferente. Tiene pezuñas, pelo, uñas largas, colmillos y pequeños cuernos como una cabra satánica tipo Baphomet.
> 
> ...



Jo jo jo, pero qué bien calados nos tienen, y eso que están lejos. Nosotros tan cerquita y ni lo vemos.


----------



## angela82 (3 Abr 2020)

sonsol dijo:


> Se refiere a la nariz ganchuda del virus. El de la nariz de Pinocho representa a la prensa.



Así es. A esa nariz ganchuda del virus me refería yo y Trump no la tiene así. Con lo cual, los cuernos estarían enmascarados en esas hipotéticas cejas. Tampoco deja de ser curioso que los cuernos (cejas) tengan el mismo color que el trono.


----------



## ESC (3 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



Regreso al principio del hilo.

A ver si consigo racionalizar de alguna forma este embrollo:

El terreno de juego, el pastel, el mapa de realidad no es otro que la capacidad para prefijar convenciones monetarias. Esto sería como un lienzo en blanco.

Pero ahora mismo el lienzo no está en blanco, tiene capas y capas de pintura arrojadas durante siglos a través de las generaciones y no se le puede echar aguarrás sin provocar un conflicto anárquico. Es un juego sumamente delicado y complejo. Muy complejo. Ya puestos a continuar con el símil pictórico arrojo pinceladas:

- Si Trump o El partido único Chino desean regresar al oro será porque perciben en el ciertas ventajas. Puede ser valorado desde un punto de vista ético, con la intención de regirnos por un sistema con los pies "más en la tierra", con toda la implicación social que ello conlleva. Los Chinos ya tienen la industria, el valor de la producción y podría ser una forma de agitar a occidente. Trump de igual forma pretende recuperar el valor de la producción para su país y sin embargo hay mucho más en este entuerto.

- Todo estado del mundo, independientemente de sus ideologías ya conforma un entramado con el sector bancario internacional. Ya se ha desviado la percepción social de neutralidad por la moneda hacia las instituciones bancarias. Están maniatados por tanto ya que estados y banca internacional actúan como un solo ente, cómplices forzosos.

- A la hora de establecer un patrón monetario se puede separar por capas estableciendo diversas relaciones entre metales preciosos, fiat/números, conceptos como pueda ser la deuda, o "criptomonedas"/tecnología block-chain.

- En este juego entre estados, unidos todos ellos por el sector bancario, me resulta difícil contemplar alguna fórmula en la que salga beneficiado algún estado como tal.

Más bien diría que la banca siempre gana, que le da igual el patrón y que los estados pueden pretender sacar algún tipo de ventaja regresando al oro pero no les va a servir de nada ya que hace tiempo que se ha implantado el papel moneda y ahora se pretende erradicarlo. La población ya está concienciada con la supuesta imposibilidad de emplear metales de primera mano para su desarrollo comercial.

Los bancos centrales ya han sido apuntalados por encima de los estados con todas sus ramificaciones consolidadas.

Todo apunta a un largo proceso en el que al final acabaremos con un solo banco que emita alguna criptomoneda única.

-----------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------

Resumiendo:

Trump/China-oro versus banca. A la banca le da igual.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Abr 2020)

Guerra? Ojala. Lo que estamos es en un gran campo de exterminio

Los exterminadores viven en palacios...


----------



## ESC (3 Abr 2020)

De realizar dicha lectura lo más intrigante es que no hay ningún canal de negociación y de pensar en la banca como agente con el que se debe negociar ya está todo perdido al otorgarle dicho estatus. 

Me voy a poner a buscar información de forma aleatoria a ver que me sugiere el buscador y comparto lo que encuentre.


----------



## ESC (3 Abr 2020)

Coronavirus y Guerra de Big Data

La banca saca partido de la competición entre estos dos gigantes. 

El virus no tiene (toda) la culpa

He aquí otro artículo que tampoco reflexiona sobre la esencia de la economía, la capacidad para establecer patrones monetarios y sus implicaciones.

Dólar, un rutero sin retorno y Trump empuja a EEUU hacia un nuevo mundo financiero

...

Otro día en el que acabo ofuscado, no veo ningún duelo por el poder.

Permítanme exteriorizar cierto derrotismo, ¿Por qué no somos honestos y reclamamos un banco central mundial con su respectivo estado mundial de una vez?.

Ya han ganado la partida. Es solo cuestión de tiempo. De acelerar el proceso al menos tendríamos la opción de vivirlo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:
> 
> El virus morado es llevado a lo César en su trono (de oro?) por cuatro marionetas, entre ellas la prensa mentirosa, personajes que podrían ser políticos u otros de alto rango con sus símbolos masónicos y este virus entronado es algo diferente. Tiene pezuñas, pelo, uñas largas, colmillos y pequeños cuernos como una cabra satánica tipo Baphomet.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece una trolleada de los Chinos en toda regla:

El virus morado está siendo introducido junto con el patrón oro (trono, los reposabrazos son lingotes) como un Caballo de Troya, por los periodistas y políticos occidentales que están ciegos y sordo a los que se viene

En este caso el Virus no está siendo atacado, si no que se presenta victorioso...


----------



## ESC (3 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> los periodistas y políticos occidentales que están ciegos y sordo a los que se viene.



Joder, pues ya me acaba de dejar intrigado. ¿Qué es a su juicio lo que nos viene?.

¿China como centro financiero mundial?. A la banca/globalistas les viene bien la jugada. 

 Miren.

Para continuar enquistado en esta visión que tengo casi estoy por dejar de participar y dejar de darle vueltas al asunto. Es darme de bruces contra una pared.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Abr 2020)

¿me lo parece a mí o esta figura tiene tres caras, como Baphomet, el dios de los masones?


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Joder, pues ya me acaba de dejar intrigado. ¿Qué es a su juicio lo que nos viene?.
> 
> ¿China como centro financiero mundial?. A la banca/globalistas les viene bien la jugada.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, hay a veces que cuanto más se piense peor, sobre todo ahora que poco podemos hacer.

En mi opinión los Chinos no solo quieren establecer el patrón oro ( lo cual sería lógico y razonable, pues al ser ellos fundamentalmente productores y exportadores tienen que pasar por la sevicia de pagar en dolares, al precio que fija USA), si no vendernos el paquete de su economía completa: Que occidente "compre" una especie de "comunismo light", con una preeminencia del estado en todo ( vigilancia, control...).

El virus es perfecto para ganar esta guerra que de otra forma jamás la podría ganar... los políticos, masones, periodistas le están haciendo hoy por hoy, el juego a China.

Supongo que en cuestión de unos meses se irá aclarando la situación


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (3 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de los chinos de hoy:
> 
> El virus morado es llevado a lo César en su trono (de oro?) por cuatro marionetas, entre ellas la prensa mentirosa, personajes que podrían ser políticos u otros de alto rango con sus símbolos masónicos y este virus entronado es algo diferente. Tiene pezuñas, pelo, uñas largas, colmillos y pequeños cuernos como una cabra satánica tipo Baphomet.
> 
> ...



Bueno , pues yo voy a lanzar mi interpretacion de la caricatura :

El virus morado es el emperador , esta sentado en un trono amarillo sobre un palanquin (color de la nobleza en la antigua china y color exclusivo del emperador ) , los cuatro porteadores simbolizarian los sostenedores de su trono y su imperio , tambien cuatro aspectos sobre los que se sostiene , delante los mass media mentirosos con nariz de pinocho y los lideres que apuntan a la direccion a la que hay que ir . 
Atras los politicos hipocritas que son capaces de sostener simultaneamente dos discursos diferentes y el cuanto sostenedor que ni ve ni oye es el pueblo al que se le a puesto una mascarilla para taparle los ojos y obligarle a sostener y portar ciegamente el palanquin.
Ademas el virus porta un sable con el pomo y la guarda de oro , para el virus el oro es un arma .
Y la nariz , le cojo un aire al de napoleon , el general frances que se proclamo emperador , y casualmente ahora manda en el BCE una francesa .
En fin que el virus es un usurpador que se ha apropiado las atribuciones de un emperador .


----------



## angela82 (3 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Bueno , pues yo voy a lanzar mi interpretacion de la caricatura :
> 
> El virus morado es el emperador , esta sentado en un trono amarillo sobre un palanquin (color de la nobleza en la antigua china y color exclusivo del emperador ) , los cuatro porteadores simbolizarian los sostenedores de su trono y su imperio , tambien cuatro aspectos sobre los que se sostiene , delante los mass media mentirosos con nariz de pinocho y los lideres que apuntan a la direccion a la que hay que ir .
> Atras los politicos hipocritas que son capaces de sostener simultaneamente dos discursos diferentes y el cuanto sostenedor que ni ve ni oye es el pueblo al que se le a puesto una mascarilla para taparle los ojos y obligarle a sostener y portar ciegamente el palanquin.
> ...



Muy buena interpretación 

En cuanto a la nariz, ahí no estoy tan de acuerdo que se parezca a la de Napoleón. Hay un "pueblo" que se caracteriza por ese tipo de nariz. Y no hay que olvidar que se trata de un virus satánico  

Por otro lado consta de 13 pivotes rojos. El 13 representa la muerte y el renacimiento y es un número muy importante en la masonería. 
En el tarot queda claro







Y dónde más se encuentra el 13 simbolizando el poderío que tiene? Pues aquí:







El águila sostiene 13 flechas en una garra y 13 hojas de olivo con la otra . Sobre su cabeza aparecen 13 estrellas que representan a los 13 primeros estados que conformaron el país. En frente del águila existen 13 barras y si miramos la pirámide que aparece al otro lado del billete, esta tiene 13 peldaños. 

Y aquí lo dejo, que no le quiero llenar a @Spielzeug el hilo con simbología, aunque desvela muchos interrogantes.


----------



## angela82 (3 Abr 2020)

Ayer presentaba welt.de en su portada esta imagen junto al resumen del artículo. No hice la captura, pero la imagen sigue saliendo en google.

Fijaros en la url: www.welt.de/img/wirtschaft/mobile206989415/0711350917-ci16x9-w1200/FILE-PHOTO-*George-Washington-is-seen-with-printed-medical-mask-on-the-one-Dolla.jpg*







El artículo: USA in der Corona-Krise: Amerikas historischer Job-Kollaps ist erst der Anfang - WELT


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Y aquí lo dejo, que no le quiero llenar a @Spielzeug el hilo con simbología, aunque desvela muchos interrogantes.



Al revés, las mejores pistas para saber de qué va el tema del virus es interpretar las viñetas de los periódicos del gobierno chino. Son propaganda de guerra destinada a desmoralizar al enemigo.

Es un enemigo invisible y oculto, es el poder en la sombra que sostiene el sistema monetario basado en el dólar y el sistema ideológico y de creación de realidad que requiere para someter a la población. Desde nuestro posición sólo sabemos que se envía un mensaje a quién sepa decodificarlo (que son los mismos que se envían mensajes codificados entre ellos como se puede ver en el hilo de simbología del subforo de conspiraciones)

Se organizan en sociedades secretas con sus códigos propios. La jerarquía social es en último término una pirámide de mapas de la realidad más precisos (más parecidos a la realidad) cuanto más alto se encuentra el escalón. 

Desde abajo sólo podemos saber que así es como funciona cualquier jerarquía y que cuando se comparte el mismo nivel en la jerarquía se pueden enviar mensajes codificados de forma que los que están más abajo no puedan comprenderlos (y en general ni percibir que se envían dichos mensajes).

Crear el mapa de la realidad a los escalones inferiores de la pirámide social es de vital importancia en una jerarquía que requiere consenso para no ser cuestionada. Un mapa de la realidad distorsionado para que la sociedad se mueva en la dirección que decidan las élites. Un mapa que impida una aproximación correcta a la realidad de forma que los de abajo no sean conscientes de que están siendo dominados y no sepan cómo rebelarse aunque quieran.

Por eso va a ser interesante lo siguiente:
Britain's Queen Elizabeth to make rare address to nation over coronavirus - Chinadaily.com.cn

A ver qué se cuenta la reina de Inglaterra este domingo. Sólo hace el discurso navideño pero se va a dirigir a la nación por el tema del coronavirus...


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (4 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Muy buena interpretación
> 
> En cuanto a la nariz, ahí no estoy tan de acuerdo que se parezca a la de Napoleón. Hay un "pueblo" que se caracteriza por ese tipo de nariz. Y no hay que olvidar que se trata de un virus satánico
> 
> ...



Los retratos oficiales tienen la imagen que Napoleon queria dar una nariz recta normal , pero en su mascara mortuoria se ve su nariz real mas ganchuda .






Naturalmente podrias tener razon en apuntar a ciertas gentes , pero para mi esto demuestra mas mi teoria del emperador usurpador , y seguro que en ciertos circulos 
saben que apariencia tenia en vida Napoleon Bonaparte descontando que los pintores de la epoca le pintaran mas guapo y a su gusto .


----------



## Victor Chanov (4 Abr 2020)

Curiosas declaraciones ayer de Lukashenko, el "presidente" de Bielorrusia, diciendo que el Covid-19 es un invento o psy-op para remodelar el mundo y resetear el sistema financiero. Dice que no piensa cerrar el país, ni cerrar la frontera con Rusia.


----------



## Tartufo (4 Abr 2020)

Es un problema de recursos, se está llegando a la masa crítica de personas que pueden vivir bajo el "standard" de consumo occidental. Así que hay 4 opciones reducir la población y/o reducir dicho standard para todos estas 2 primeras opciones se podrían hacer bajo el consenso de las principales potencias que es lo que se llamaría Nuevo Orden Mundial. Las demás opciones nos llevan al conflicto que sería que la potencia dominante evite que los aspirantes al modo de vida occidental lleguen a obtenerlo o que el aspirante arrebate ese modo de vida a occidente empobreciendo al resto.


----------



## angela82 (4 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Curiosas declaraciones ayer de Lukashenko, el "presidente" de Bielorrusia, diciendo que el Covid-19 es un invento o psy-op para remodelar el mundo y resetear el sistema financiero. Dice que no piensa cerrar el país, ni cerrar la frontera con Rusia.



Pues sí es curioso. 
El pasado martes coloqué una imagen de él con una pose muy significativa en el hilo de simbología del subforo. Dos medios alemanes diferentes ponían la misma foto. Copio mi post



angela82 dijo:


> Dos medios diferentes y parece que no tenian otra foto
> 
> Alexander Lukaschenko
> 
> ...


----------



## angela82 (4 Abr 2020)

Rusia crea una base de datos con fotos de personas infectadas por el coronavirus

Como medida para una mejor vigilancia de los pacientes infectados por el coronavirus, Rusia quiere crear una base de datos con fotos de los pacientes. Si la prueba resulta positiva, se tomará una foto de la persona infectada inmediatamente después, dijo el presidente del Parlamento de la ciudad de Moscú, Alexei Shaposhnikov, el viernes en el canal estatal Perwy Kanal. Las fotos sólo son accesibles para las autoridades, los datos personales están especialmente protegidos. *Las personas infectadas en cuarentena y los residentes en autoaislamiento podrían ser vigilados si no cumplen con las estrictas normas. Además, las personas infectadas recibirán un teléfono inteligente con una aplicación de monitoreo preinstalada*, informa la agencia de noticias TASS.

COVID-19 patients tracking smartphone app enters testing in Moscow
___________________

El investigador de noticias falsas Pomerantsev

"La crisis del coronavirus es también una crisis de desinformación"
Para combatir la propaganda y la desinformación, las democracias de Occidente deben *regular todas las comunicaciones en Internet*, escribe el autor británico Peter Pomerantsev.

Fake-News-Forscher Pomerantsev: "Verschwörungstheorien untergraben die Demokratie" - DER SPIEGEL - Kultur

Su último libro de agosto 2019 se titula:
_This Is Not Propaganda: Adventures in the War Against Reality_
*Esto no es propaganda: Aventuras en la guerra contra la realidad*

y lleva esta portada con el arco iris y el unicornio = Control mental


----------



## tixel (5 Abr 2020)

Buen hilo, de lo único potable que hay en burbuja en estas fechas. Quien ha visto a este foro y quien lo ve.


----------



## angela82 (5 Abr 2020)

Vídeo en alemán de un médico crítico con la versión oficial de la crisis del coronavirus. Lo que dice y que ya había indicado en otros vídeos suyos, es que no entendía como no se hacian autopsias a los fallecidos por coronavirus. En este vídeo lee la carta de otro médico alemán que le alaba su coraje y labor y le escribe una carta informándole sobre ciertas cuestiones. Traduzco la carta que ha puesto él en su vídeo:

_Estimado colega Dr. Schiffman,

Como especialista en patología y neuropatología, comparto plenamente sus comentarios sobre el tema de las autopsias en pacientes con coronavirus. En este contexto me gustaría señalar que el RKI está en contra de las autopsias por razones de protección contra la infección! 

Cita:

"Deben evitarse los exámenes post-mortem internos, las autopsias u otras medidas que produzcan aerosoles. Si son necesarios, deben ser reducidos al mínimo".

Fuente: RKI - Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Empfehlungen zum Umgang mit COVID-19-Verstorbenen

¡Un pícaro quien tenga un mal concepto de ello! Hasta ahora era algo natural para los patólogos realizar autopsias con las precauciones de seguridad adecuadas, incluso en caso de enfermedades infecciosas como el VIH/SIDA, la hepatitis, la tuberculosis, las enfermedades por priones, etc. Es bastante notable que en el caso de una epidemia que está matando a miles de pacientes en todo el mundo y paralizando casi totalmente la economía de países enteros, sólo se disponga de muy pocos resultados de autopsias (seis pacientes de China) (fuentes más abajo). Tanto desde el punto de vista policial de la epidemia como de la comunidad científica, debería haber un interés público especialmente alto en los resultados de las autopsias. Sin embargo, el caso es el contrario. ¿Se teme descubrir las verdaderas causas de la muerte de los fallecidos probados positivamente? ¿Podría ser que el número de muertes por coronavirus se derritiera como la nieve con el sol de la primavera? Por cierto, las autopsias mínimas o limitadas, como las recomendadas por el RKI, siempre son problemáticas, porque normalmente sólo se encuentra lo que se busca, pero a menudo quedan sin descubrir importantes hallazgos inesperados .

Fuentes de las dos publicaciones chinas:

Revisión y prospección de las características patológicas de la enfermedad del coronavirus.
Wang HJ, Du SH, Yue X, Chen CX.
Fa Yi Xue Za Zhi. 2020 Feb 25;36(1):16-20. doi: 10.12116/j.issn.1004-5619.2020.01.004. [Epub antes de la impresión] Revisión. Inglés, chino.
PMID: 32198986


[Un informe patológico de tres casos de COVID-19 mediante autopsias mínimamente invasivas]
Yao XH, Li TY, He ZC, Ping YF, Liu HW, Yu SC, Mou HM, Wang LH, Zhang HR, Fu WJ, Luo T, Liu F, Chen C, Xiao HL, Guo HT, Lin S, Xiang DF, Shi Y, Li QR, Huang X, Cui Y, Li XZ, Tang W, Pan PF, Huang XQ, Ding YQ, Bian XW.
Zhonghua Bing Li Xue Za Zhi. 2020 Mar 15;49(0):E009. doi: 10.3760/cma.j.cn112151-20200312-00193. [Epub antes de impresión] Chino.
PMID: 32172546

Muchas gracias por su gran trabajo educativo. Admiro su valor.

************_

Hasta aquí la carta y este es el vídeo para quien lo entienda:



Esto viene a raíz de que hay publicaciones en la prensa alemana, y esto debería servir como base informativa para otros países, de que el *Instituto Robert Koch (IRK)*, *autoridad central en Alemania para epidemias* como la actual, como se puede ver aquí:

RKI: Corona entfacht kontroverse Debatte um das Robert-Koch-Institut

recomienda *no realizar autopsias en los fallecidos por Covid-19*

Fuente: Robert Koch Institut empfiehlt keine Obduktion bei Covid-19 vorzunehmen | Boost your City - Aktuelle Nachrichten und Berichte

También se puede leer en la fuente de arriba del propio Instituto Robert Koch.

Quién fue Robert Koch?












El actual presidente del IRK, *Lothar Heinz Wieler*,







es entre otras cosas:

Miembro de la Junta de Asesoramiento Científico de la red internacional *Global Research Collaboration for Infectious Disease Preparedness (GloPID-R)* (desde enero de 2016) y

Miembro de la Junta Ejecutiva de la *Association of National Public Health Institutes Executive Board* (desde octubre de 2017)

Lothar H. Wieler – Wikipedia

Ambos organismos ligados a la Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation (BMGF) y en el caso de la última con fondos iniciales de la Fundación Rockefeller.

Fuentes:
Global Research Collaboration for Infectious Disease Preparedness - Wikipedia
International Association of National Public Health Institutes - Wikipedia


----------



## tixel (5 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Vídeo en alemán de un médico crítico con la versión oficial de la crisis del coronavirus. Lo que dice y que ya había indicado en otros vídeos suyos, es que no entendía como no se hacian autopsias a los fallecidos por coronavirus. En este vídeo lee la carta de otro médico alemán que le alaba su coraje y labor y le escribe una carta informándole sobre ciertas cuestiones. Traduzco la carta que ha puesto él en su vídeo:
> 
> _Estimado colega Dr. Schiffman,
> 
> ...



Que el coronavirus es una cortina de humo creo q lo tenemos claro muchos, pero lo q se nos sigue escapando es cual es el objetivo y por quien está auspiciado. Es muy raro todo, por un lado parece q fuera un teatro montado por los chinos, pero al ver a tantos actores supuestamente contrarios tragando ya no sabes q pensar. Trump tomandoselo a coña al principio, lo mismo q los monigotes q tenemos desgobernandonos y, hasta Putin parece q empieza a tomarlo en serio.
U reseteo al oro que parecía algo creible y deseado por ciertos actores, tampoco parece q sea muy del gusto de los gringos y la judiada.
Y también parece raro q esten todos en el mismo juego. Lo q viene a partir de ahora es un misterio.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Vídeo en alemán de un médico crítico con la versión oficial de la crisis del coronavirus. Lo que dice y que ya había indicado en otros vídeos suyos, es que no entendía como no se hacian autopsias a los fallecidos por coronavirus. En este vídeo lee la carta de otro médico alemán que le alaba su coraje y labor y le escribe una carta informándole sobre ciertas cuestiones. Traduzco la carta que ha puesto él en su vídeo:
> 
> _Estimado colega Dr. Schiffman,
> 
> ...



Igual se podrian usar robots para hacer las autopsias:


----------



## angela82 (5 Abr 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Que el coronavirus es una cortina de humo creo q lo tenemos claro muchos, pero lo q se nos sigue escapando es cual es el objetivo y por quien está auspiciado. Es muy raro todo, por un lado parece q fuera un teatro montado por los chinos, pero al ver a tantos actores supuestamente contrarios tragando ya no sabes q pensar. Hasta Putin parece q empieza a tomarlo en serio.
> Y también parece raro q esten todos en el mismo juego. Lo q viene a partir de ahora es un misterio.



Claro que es muy raro todo, yo diría que un verdadero enigma, pero no está de más exponer lo que oficialmente se conoce y que en este caso les incomoda hacer autopsias.

Lo que viene a partir de ahora es entre otras muchas cosas lo que dice p.ej. el canciller austríaco Kurz:

El Canciller Kurz en una entrevista *"La libertad de viajar como la hemos conocido no existirá mientras no haya vacuna"*.

Kanzler Kurz im Interview: "Reisefreiheit, wie wir sie gekannt haben, wird es nicht geben, solange es keine Impfung gibt"


----------



## tixel (5 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Claro que es muy raro todo, yo diría que un verdadero enigma, pero no está de más exponer lo que oficialmente se conoce y que en este caso les incomoda hacer autopsias.
> 
> Lo que viene a partir de ahora es entre otras muchas cosas lo que dice p.ej. el canciller austríaco Kurz:
> 
> ...



Todo esto suena a comunismo y totalitarismo q apesta, ¿pero están todos de acuerdo, es lo q quieren todos? 
Yo es que ya pienso q esto ya es algo de orden sobrenatural en que los humanos no pintamos una mierda. Las profecías de Fatima quizá aclaren algo, aunque en ellas también es todo confusión.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Abr 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Que el coronavirus es una cortina de humo creo q lo tenemos claro muchos, pero lo q se nos sigue escapando es cual es el objetivo y por quien está auspiciado. Es muy raro todo, por un lado parece q fuera un teatro montado por los chinos, pero al ver a tantos actores supuestamente contrarios tragando ya no sabes q pensar. Trump tomandoselo a coña al principio, lo mismo q los monigotes q tenemos desgobernandonos y, hasta Putin parece q empieza a tomarlo en serio.
> U reseteo al oro que parecía algo creible y deseado por ciertos actores, tampoco parece q sea muy del gusto de los gringos y la judiada.
> Y también parece raro q esten todos en el mismo juego. Lo q viene a partir de ahora es un misterio.



Sea el coronavirus real o no , el caso es que si su aparición es un acto de guerra y no se quiere pasar a mayores (guerra convencional con misiles , bombas y etc ) les conviene a todos los países del planeta sumarse al discurso de "combatir al virus" , mientras reman en su propia dirección , unos ($ € £ ¥ ) apuntalando su divisa FIAT , y otros siguiendo sus tratos comerciales pagados en oro (China ,Rusia , Iran y etc ).
P.D.
Para mi lo del "mismo juego" es por que es una guerra híbrida en un contexto de internet rápida de 2020 , que la población mundial supiese que hay una guerra en marcha traería el caos , la hiperinflación , revueltas , revolución , "noches de los cristales rotos "...... todo lo peor que se te ocurra.
Eso tratan de evitar , y mas cosas por que si esto fuese una psy-op exitosa a nivel global ...... ¿ En que se inspiraron sus autores para montar una "obra de teatro" global tan grande .
¿ Han habido otras ?....., ¿ Lo sabremos algún día ?.


----------



## Ulisses (5 Abr 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Todo esto suena a comunismo y totalitarismo q apesta, ¿pero están todos de acuerdo, es lo q quieren todos?
> Yo es que ya pienso q esto ya es algo de orden sobrenatural en que los humanos no pintamos una mierda. Las profecías de Fatima quizá aclaren algo, aunque en ellas también es todo confusión.



Es un disparate lo que está ocurriendo. Los recortes de las libertades fundamentales o incluso su supresión son propios de un estado de excepción y no de uno de alarma. Y la gente no dice ni hace nada. No sé cuánto tiempo más dejarán burbuja.info funcionando, pero cuando lo cierren no habrá ni una sola queja, de eso estoy seguro.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Que el coronavirus es una cortina de humo creo q lo tenemos claro muchos, pero lo q se nos sigue escapando es cual es el objetivo y por quien está auspiciado. Es muy raro todo, por un lado parece q fuera un teatro montado por los chinos, pero al ver a tantos actores supuestamente contrarios tragando ya no sabes q pensar. Trump tomandoselo a coña al principio, lo mismo q los monigotes q tenemos desgobernandonos y, hasta Putin parece q empieza a tomarlo en serio.
> U reseteo al oro que parecía algo creible y deseado por ciertos actores, tampoco parece q sea muy del gusto de los gringos y la judiada.
> Y también parece raro q esten todos en el mismo juego. Lo q viene a partir de ahora es un misterio.



Veamos cómo han ido sucediendo los acontecimientos:

1. China comienza la narrativa de una nueva pandemia.

-Nuevo nombre para una supuesta enfermedad con sintomas genéricos de gripe que sólo se puede"distinguir" de esta con un test de fabricación propia. Igual que las anteriores pandemias pero cambia el guión de anterior al parar la producción y declarar cuarentena a varios millones de personas.

-Solo se lo toman en serio en un primer momento Rusia y Corea del Norte (aliados estratégicos al máximo nivel) que cierran fronteras.

-Se van apuntando a la narrativa otros aliados pertenecientes a la nueva ruta de la seda con peligro de ser desestabilizados mediante revoluciones de colores: Corea del Sur, Irán e Italia. Purgas internas: la nueva enfermedad afecta principalmente a altos cargos políticos, embajadores, cúpula militar...

-China pide a todos los países que sigan el guión que marca la OMS para luchar contra el virus. China utiliza las herramientas del globalismo para poder actuar a nivel mundial (artes marciales, utiliza la fuerza del enemigo en su contra). La OMS tiene poder actuar por encima de los países en caso de pandemia. El enemigo invisible se defiende y muere repentinamente el presidente de la OMS. Su sucesor no cambia ni la narrativa ni el guión Chino y advierte a los países de que hay una ventana de oportunidad para contener al "virus".

2.El resto de países saben que se ha declarado una guerra y necesita su propia narrativa para hacer frente al guión que impone China. 

No tienen claro cómo hacer frente a la guerra de IV generación por varios motivos:

-No se declara ninguna guerra de forma oficial ya que la guerra convencional implica mutua destrucción (hay amagos sobre la autoría del virus pero ese camino es una vía muerta)

-No pueden ocultar la "enfermedad" viendo las medidas que se están tomando en China, Italia, Irán y los bulos que hay sobre la gravedad de la situación (la iniciativa la lleva China). Hay intentos de deslegitimar la "nueva enfermedad" (es sólo una gripe, los test no son de fiar y EEUU decide hacer sus propios test) pero son ineficaces: la población pide que se tomen medidas.

-Todos los países están obligados a seguir el nuevo guión: la enfermedad se vuelve "REAL" oficialmente. Las medidas chinas para luchar contra el virus van a paralizar la economía de todos los países pero en especial a aquellos que no luchen contra el enemigo interno que señala China a través de la OMS. O cooperan o las élites nacionales van a ser fácilmente desestabilizadas por los efectos económicos y sociales derivados del colapso económico que se avecina junto con la inacción de los gobiernos para luchar contra una "peligrosa enfermedad". Su propia población le obliga a posicionarse en el conflicto. Las élites nacionales tienen que elegir bando y perciben más posibilidades de supervivencia si siguen el nuevo guión.

-China y la OMS envían "especialistas" y "material sanitario" para combatir la infección que son quienes van señalando los altos cargos que son "positivos" (poder en la sombra que es el enemigo al que se está combatiendo).

-La OMS habla de que se abre una nueva ventana de oportunidad para contener el "virus" gracias a las medidas excepcionales que se están tomando: población en sus casa para evitar revoluciones de colores mientras se hace purga del poder en la sombra (creo que seguimos en esta fase).

El "virus" está oculto en los engranajes del poder y la lucha es compleja:







Seguimos en esta fase de lucha contra el "enemigo invisible"...


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2020)

Te diría que lo he escrito yo solo pero posiblemente sea un error de mi cerebro al recuperar información previa:

Criptomnesia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A ti no te va a ocurrir algo así, no te preocupes. Antes tienes que haber metido información en tu cerebro


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Abr 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Que el coronavirus es una cortina de humo creo q lo tenemos claro muchos, pero lo q se nos sigue escapando es cual es el objetivo y por quien está auspiciado. Es muy raro todo, por un lado parece q fuera un teatro montado por los chinos, pero al ver a tantos actores supuestamente contrarios tragando ya no sabes q pensar. Trump tomandoselo a coña al principio, lo mismo q los monigotes q tenemos desgobernandonos y, hasta Putin parece q empieza a tomarlo en serio.
> U reseteo al oro que parecía algo creible y deseado por ciertos actores, tampoco parece q sea muy del gusto de los gringos y la judiada.
> Y también parece raro q esten todos en el mismo juego. Lo q viene a partir de ahora es un misterio.



El que haya actores tan diversos siguiendo la narrativa yo creo que es mas sencillo de lo que parece. Simplemente a cualquier gobernante los recortes de libertades y el control de la poblacion les gustan más que a un tonto un helado. Pasó lo mismo con la "war on terror" despues de 2001. Lo mismo suscribían la narrativa EEUU, Cuba, Rusia, la India o la España de Zapatero.

Cuando un gobierno hace un recorte de libertades por pequeño que sea tienes berreando al Huffington Post, organismos internacionales, y activistas de los derechos humanos. Con esta narrativa los gobiernos pueden recortar libertades sin que los juntaletras digan nada. Ahora mismo todos los juntaletras estan aplaudiendo los recortes de libertades.

Korea del Norte o Bielorusia no se molestan en participar en la payasada porque ya suprimieron las libertades hace mucho y no necesitan destrozar sus economías para derogar derechos básicos.

El caso de Suecia es interesante también. A pesar de ser globalistas convencidos, no están poniendo entusiasmo en esta payasada. Posiblemente porque en Suecia ya se suprimió el dinero en efectivo.

De todos modos los políticos deberían tener cuidado con lo que desean y yo creo que muchos actores estan cometiendo un error enorme amplificando la narrativa, sobre todo España e Italia. La resaca de esto no va a ser como la "war on terror" que apenas afectó al turismo. Ahora el turismo internacional esta muerto, y eso en España e Italia va a hacer muchísimo daño.

Además hay muchas otras cosas que se van a acabar como los menas, el OpenArms, y las ONGs. Y eso le va a doler a muchos políticos progres.


----------



## angela82 (5 Abr 2020)

Las últimas informaciones que me llegan sobre la conferencia anual de los Bilderberg y que se debería celebrar en Europa, es que ha sido aplazada por la coronacrisis. No se sabe hasta cuando.

Sería la primera vez que en 66 años la élite mundial no se reuniese para discutir sus planes. Cosa que también mosquea mucho.


----------



## angela82 (5 Abr 2020)

Yo creo que la verdadera escasez vendrá algo más adelante.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es el Ramadán que comienza el 23 de abril y finaliza el 23 de mayo. Vamos a ver qué se inventan para sujetar a tanto musulmán en casa sin poder celebrar al final del ayuno su importante fiesta El Eid al-Fitr. Es una fiesta en que la gente se visita y cocinan platos especiales celebrandolo a lo grande todos juntos. Yo ya he vivido esta fiesta un par de veces en Egipto y es tremendo la que se monta.


----------



## Victor Chanov (5 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> o creo que muchos actores estan cometiendo un error enorme amplificando la narrativa, sobre todo España e Italia



¿Y si alguien dentro de la UE les hubiese tendido una trampa a ESP e ITA? Quizá Pedro Sánchez o Giuseppe Conte piensan que tienen controlada la situación, pero imaginemos que alguien en Frankfurt, Bruselas o Berlín de repente decide sacar trapos sucios de ambos gobiernos, y forzar dos gobiernos de concentración. Al principio pensaba que Italia se saldría de la UE, pero es una posibilidad que veo cada vez más lejana. 

Otra anécdota a pie de calle. Tuve que coger un taxi para una urgencia en Madrid, el taxista me dijo que salía a la calle cada dos días, solo para que le diese el aire y desconectar, porque acababa el día con 40 euros de media todos los días (2 o 3 carreras). Si esto no es una ruina para el sector del taxi...

Es evidente que alguien quiere destrozar las economía en España e Italia, para resetear gobierno, administración del estado, modelo productivo y deuda


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Abr 2020)

Argumento ad hominem - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (5 Abr 2020)

Quod natura non dat, Salmantica non præstat


----------



## Ulisses (5 Abr 2020)

No entréis al trapo de los bots que entran insultando o desviando el tema con la técnica de las respuestas asimétricas. No citéis ni contestéis. Acabarán destrozando el hilo.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> ¿Y si alguien dentro de la UE les hubiese tendido una trampa a ESP e ITA? Quizá Pedro Sánchez o Giuseppe Conte piensan que tienen controlada la situación, pero imaginemos que alguien en Frankfurt, Bruselas o Berlín de repente decide sacar trapos sucios de ambos gobiernos, y forzar dos gobiernos de concentración. Al principio pensaba que Italia se saldría de la UE, pero es una posibilidad que veo cada vez más lejana.
> 
> Otra anécdota a pie de calle. Tuve que coger un taxi para una urgencia en Madrid, el taxista me dijo que salía a la calle cada dos días, solo para que le diese el aire y desconectar, porque acababa el día con 40 euros de media todos los días (2 o 3 carreras). Si esto no es una ruina para el sector del taxi...
> 
> Es evidente que alguien quiere destrozar las economía en España e Italia, para resetear gobierno, administración del estado, modelo productivo y deuda



Veo k hay foreros k no visitan - al menos no postean - hilos Oreros...así k dejo un post k he subido esta mañana.

Las tenencias CIVILES de Alemania me han dejáo acojonáo, tanto k desde hoy entiendo a su ciudadanía como un pueblo SOBERANO y dudo mucho k esa ciudadanía deje a sus politicuchos más malabares con los puferos del sur .Ese país no sólo tiene reservas en su BC, hilando fino, ni siquiera nos referimos a un pueblo CON MUY WENOS AHORROS , sino a una población con cuyo protagonismo Y PERMISO se puede montar un sistema financiero de préstamos - en sentido contrario al hiperpufero actual - y dinero duro para, por ejemplo, entrar en una Belt Road k comercie comodities/riqueza real con Oro con la punta de la minga. ( Y k a unos PIGS además, ya secuestráos en deuda, les lleve la contabilidá su prima y se curren su propia prosperidá a golpe de auto-latigazo - y dejen de aburrir a centruropa - . Y dos cosas sobre éso : 1/ Lo expongo como OPCIÓN , k ésto no va de leer lineas de la mano. y 2/ Permitiría un sistema infinitamente más autoregulado y liberal, sin necesidá de Patrones Oro quiméricos ni poyas...y relegando un poder político irresponsable - a criterio popular - a un segundo plano, literalmente. ( Con pagos de Oro por comodities resueltos y supervisados al momento sin transparencias imposibles de custodia ni gaitas ).

En fin, personalmente, la pedrada konzetual con esa info hoy ha sido flipante y un salto cualitativo en toda esta copla k , imo, la baja unos cuantos peldaños de conspiranopia y encaje de bolillos hacia una cotidianeidá más k masticable, de hecho, perfectamnente lógica y recomendable . ( Si yo fuera alemán, buscaría PERO VAMOS; MAÑANA POR LA MAÑANA una opción política k implementase una línea de comercio internacional y un sistema financiero amigable con el Oro sin la puta menor duda, vamos, pues están haciendo el gilipollas remolcando calorros - y a los PIGS ya los tienen amarráos hace tiempo con alambre espino - ...y k desconozco si está sobre la mesa , vista la cultura y posición económico de esa gente. Es el antídoto ferpecto tanto frente a los malabares financieros yankees ...como a - lo k ellos verán como - la CASAPUTA PIGS - ambas cuestiones, desvaríos de un fiat/deuda k EN ABSOLUTO NECESITAN y k debe tocarles los wevos de arriba a abajo y al k no están en absoluto obligados a rendir pleitesía y mucho menos pa´lolailos de terceros ).
____________________________________________
*Copypaste* >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

En el impagable blog de Koos Jansen k linkó @Spielzeug hace unos días , absolutamente acojonante informe sobre las tenencias uropedas de Oro más allá de las oficiales.

Tanto k se polariza a cuenta de China y tal, Alemania se lleva de calle el ratio Oro per cápita del mundo, con tenencias muy por encima de las 10.000 tms sobre su territorio, k se dice fácil - entre los muchos datos, el increíble casi 25% de personas cargando Oro como modo de inversión -. 

Contrastando este tipo de movimientos, se es mucho más consciente del posicionamiento metalero global k se está dando bajo la mesa.

*Germany Hoarding Gold to Prepare For Currency Reform, Italy Dishoards*




p.d. por cierto, en estas circunstancias, el hamijo Trumposo ya puede estar a la altura de la devota ciudadanía Horera Usana en los tejemanejes de sus bóvedas...porque aquí hay una mar de fondo rotundamente premeditada y evidente...y la indignación popular/cultural , caso de minimizar su posición en la fiesta a costa de sus chanchullos y/o permisividades iba a ser sonada.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Yo es que ya pienso q esto ya es algo de orden sobrenatural en que los humanos no pintamos una mierda. Las profecías de Fatima quizá aclaren algo, aunque en ellas también es todo confusión.



Las élites tienen sus propios códigos y simbología para poder enviar mensajes que no puedan ser decodificados por los no iniciados.

Estos códigos y símbolos buscan infundir temor pues el miedo es el mayor condicionador de nuestro comportamiento. Buscan también otorgarse cualidades divinas y que sean percibidos como el contacto con seres superiores a nosotros justificando así su poder. Ser el contacto con divinidades ha sido la forma más común de justificar el poder de las élites históricamente.

No es diferente a lo que ocurre ahora, sólo cambia la narrativa pero el mensaje de fondo es el mismo. Lo intangible (y lo divino o demoníaco lo es) no es procesado correctamente por nuestro cerebro y nos abruma con su inmensidad... Las élites lo saben y lo utilizan para controlar las sociedades sobre las que gobiernan.

De igual manera el miedo a lo intangible (los "virus" en el caso actual) condicionan nuestro mapa de la realidad y nuestros miedos. No hay diferencia entre los "virus" que nos infectan y matan y los "malos espíritus" de tiempos pasados, sólo ha cambiado la narrativa y el elemento al que otorgamos la Fe al no poder comprobar con nuestros medios su veracidad.

La ciencia a día de hoy cumple el papel que anteriormente tenía la religión. Crea dogmas que son estudiados (requieren iniciación en sus "misterios") y cuestionarlos lleva al ostracismo social. Cambia la narrativa, el mensaje de fondo es el mismo.

La naturaleza del ser humano no ha cambiado, sólo cambia el discurso que configura nuestro mapa mental de la realidad y que invariablemente confundimos con la propia realidad. Igual que en épocas anteriores, seguimos sin ser conscientes de que ese mapa de la realidad es creado por las élites en el poder para guiarnos en el mundo real en función de sus intereses.

Las élites no son seres divinos, ni tienen contacto con entidades de otros mundos, solamente han mejorado sus técnicas de control social adaptando la narrativa para hacerla más creíble a la época actual.

Los miedos del ser humano no han cambiado y los de arriba de la pirámide también los tienen, por eso les envían mensajes en un código que comprenden con el objetivo de que sientan miedo y desmoralizarles (manipular su percepción de la realidad):







Magia blanca (estrella de 5 puntas con la cabeza hacia arriba) vs. magia negra simbolizada en la estrella de 5 puntas invertida:







A las élites con símbolos satánicos que se divierten con su simbología que asusta a los profanos, posiblemente se caguen de miedo viendo que hay un poder opuesto a ellos que les está dando caza... Ellos saben que son humanos que usan simbología maligna para asustar a los no iniciados pero tal vez quien les quiere cazar tenga poderes divinos "realmente" (sus miedos no son diferentes a los de cualquiera...)

Propaganda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Se apela a la emoción no a la razón para condicionar la percepción del conflicto tanto en el aliado como en el enemigo


----------



## Rain dog (5 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> ¿Y si alguien dentro de la UE les hubiese tendido una trampa a ESP e ITA? Quizá Pedro Sánchez o Giuseppe Conte piensan que tienen controlada la situación, pero imaginemos que alguien en Frankfurt, Bruselas o Berlín de repente decide sacar trapos sucios de ambos gobiernos, y forzar dos gobiernos de concentración. Al principio pensaba que Italia se saldría de la UE, pero es una posibilidad que veo cada vez más lejana.
> 
> Otra anécdota a pie de calle. Tuve que coger un taxi para una urgencia en Madrid, el taxista me dijo que salía a la calle cada dos días, solo para que le diese el aire y desconectar, porque acababa el día con 40 euros de media todos los días (2 o 3 carreras). Si esto no es una ruina para el sector del taxi...
> 
> Es evidente que alguien quiere destrozar las economía en España e Italia, para resetear gobierno, administración del estado, modelo productivo y deuda



En este tema hay múltiples objetivos, lo que hace muy difícil ver por donde van.

Lo de ESP e ITA puede servir para muchas cosas: por ejemplo justificar partir la UE en dos, con Francia tutelando el pelotón de los torpes, y Alemania quedándose con el norte y centro europa (ya se hablaba de esto cuando la Prima de riesgo, y demás)...

Pero es muy extraño, porque hasta ahora, la narrativa que teníamos era que la UE Globalista tenía que seguir ampliándose, y vaciando de poder a sus estados miembros. Siendo así, ¿para qué estas tensiones?

Entonces podías pensar en USA y la angloesfera. Y dirás: pero ellos se están llevando también lo suyo. Claro, USA perdió dos torres gemelas y 3.000 ciudadanos. También perdió el Maine hace mucho, para empezar una guerra mediante la que se quedaría con Cuba y otras posesiones.

Tampoco encaja demasiado bien. ¿Y China? Para atacar a la UE no necesitaba meter a los chinos en esto... ni montar este SHOW mundial. No. No es eso. O no es SOLO eso.

Y, ¿por qué la UE no se defiende? ¿Por qué no actúa de forma coordinada, saca pecho, aprovecha para mostrarse como una nueva potencia emergente, solidaria con sus miembros -esos camiones imaginarios a tope de ayuda europea primero a Italia, y luego a España... ¡Viva Europa!-..., pero no. Son camiones rusos, y ayuda china.

Es imposible saber de qué va este berenjenal ahora mismo. Imposible. Ni siquiera sabemos si los costes económicos serán tan catastróficos como parece, o será otra crisis más tipo Lehman o un poco más.

Y esto no está erosionando al Gobierno, porque le han otorgado todos los ases de la sociedad civil. Que para eso es el elegido para pilotarnos. La derecha estaría siendo masacrada en este momento; en los medios, en las redes y en todas partes. Puede que incluso hubiera desobediencia civil con la cuarentena, y la misma, estaría siendo cuestionada.


----------



## esseri (5 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, y al hilo de la querencia por el dinero duro alemán...y no es ninguna chorrada y siempre me había llamado la atención : ahora entiendo porké la mayoría de Masternodes de DASH - emblemática crypto *yankee* ( imo, el mejor POW del ranking , o sea, el sistema más sólido, y un BTC optimizado en varios aspectos ) k se retroalimenta financieramente , genera riqueza real OFF CHAIN y primera DAO*** de la historia - están en Alemania/centruropa.

**Decentraliced autonomous organization*


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Si yo fuera alemán, buscaría PERO VAMOS; MAÑANA POR LA MAÑANA una opción política k implementase una línea de comercio internacional y un sistema financiero amigable con el Oro sin la puta menor duda, vamos, pues están haciendo el gilipollas remolcando calorros - y a los PIGS ya los tienen amarráos hace tiempo con alambre espino - ...y k desconozco si está sobre la mesa , vista la cultura y posición económico de esa gente. Es el antídoto ferpecto tanto frente a los malabares financieros yankees ...como a - lo k ellos verán como - la CASAPUTA PIGS - ambas cuestiones, desvaríos de un fiat/deuda k EN ABSOLUTO NECESITAN y k debe tocarles los wevos de arriba a abajo y al k no están en absoluto obligados a rendir pleitesía y mucho menos pa´lolailos de terceros ).
> ____________________________________________



Ya lo hay y son calificados por los medios de desinformación como ultraderecha populista...

After the gold rush: AfD loses state subsidies | DW | 18.12.2015

Se financiaron vendiendo oro a sus simpatizantes hasta que se lo prohibieron y uno de sus parlamentarios es este señor (directamente tachado de nazi por la prensa):
Peter Boehringer - Wikipedia
Fue el principal impulsor de la repatriación del oro alemán:
_Holt unser Gold heim. Der Kampf um das deutsche Staatsgold_

También ha publicado otros libros de temática relacionada junto con otros analistas como Dimitri Speck que es un autor que lleva años denunciando la manipulación del mercado del oro en sus libros con gráficas irrefutables al respecto, como la del gráfico intradia del oro que he colgado alguna vez en los hilos del oro:







Hay una alternativa política en Alemania que estaría encantada de cambiar de sistema monetario y de élite global...


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Además hay muchas otras cosas que se van a acabar como los menas, el OpenArms, y las ONGs. Y eso le va a doler a muchos políticos progres.



A ver si es verdad


----------



## cooperator (6 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Las últimas informaciones que me llegan sobre la conferencia anual de los Bilderberg y que se debería celebrar en Europa, es que ha sido aplazada por la coronacrisis. No se sabe hasta cuando.
> 
> Sería la primera vez que en 66 años la élite mundial no se reuniese para discutir sus planes. Cosa que también mosquea mucho.



Exacto, no se reúnen porqué los planes han dejado de se planes. Ahora son realidades.


----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2020)

La verdad que suscribo lo dicho en el hilo aunque yo sí creo que el virus es real.

*Tema mítico* : - Rusia y China le hacen la pinza a Occidente: ataque bacteriológico + petrolífero + tumbar el patrón dólar


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> La verdad que suscribo lo dicho en el hilo aunque yo sí creo que el virus es real.
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - Rusia y China le hacen la pinza a Occidente: ataque bacteriológico + petrolífero + tumbar el patrón dólar



Pudiendo "crear" el virus mediante una narrativa que puedes controlar porqué arriesgarse a crear algo sobre lo que no tienes control?

En la guerra por la percepción lo que se manipula es la percepción de la realidad (el mapa), no la realidad (el territorio). Nuestra tendencia a actuar en el territorio en base a nuestro mapa mental de la realidad hace el resto:

el mapa no es el territorio, principios de la PNL



cooperator dijo:


> Exacto, no se reúnen porqué los planes han dejado de se planes. Ahora son realidades.



La realidad es que están dando positivo al "virus" muchos de los que han acudido a anteriores citas... De españoles por ejemplo tenemos a Solana y a Cospedal "positivos" (que hayan trascendido)

Veamos cuales eran los puntos que iban a tratar:

El Club Bilderberg y la muerte de la distopía

1. Un orden estratégico estable, 2. ¿Qué sigue para Europa?, 3. Cambio climático y sostenibilidad, 4. China, 5. Rusia, 6. El futuro del capitalismo, 7. Brexit, 8. La ética de la inteligencia artificial, 9. La armamentización de las redes sociales, 10. La importancia del espacio, 11. Amenazas cibernéticas.

Iban a hablar precisamente de Rusia y China que son quienes les han declarado una guerra de IV generación en respuesta al "cambio climático" (arma de guerra de IV generación del grupo Bildenderg para configurar el mapa de la realidad según sus intereses).

El "virus" ha sido la respuesta del guión dorado al "cambio climático" cuya narrativa parte del bando del guión verde:
Coronavirus outbreak also part of climate change crisis - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

_The failure to stress the climate change factor behind the novel coronavirus outbreak also undercuts the Chinese government’s relief effort and sets a discouraging precedent for international cooperation for future global crises_

Putin sobre Greta Thunberg: "Cuando los niños y adolescentes son utilizados en interés de alguien, eso solo merece ser condenado" - La Tercera

La "emergencia climática" era un arma de guerra de IV generación (uso de las emociones sobre la razón para imponer una agenda) y ha sido respondida con las mismas armas: "emergencia sanitaria" por culpa de la "emergencia climática" como dice el gobierno chino a través de sus medios.

Bildenderg ha dado positivo a coronavirus y cancela su reunión: han señalado ya a varios positivos en el grupo y el resto no quiere ir a contagiarse


----------



## arriondas (6 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pudiendo "crear" el virus mediante una narrativa que puedes controlar porqué arriesgarse a crear algo sobre lo que no tienes control?
> 
> En la guerra por la percepción lo que se manipula es la percepción de la realidad (el mapa), no la realidad (el territorio). Nuestra tendencia a actuar en el territorio en base a nuestro mapa mental de la realidad hace el resto:
> 
> el mapa no es el territorio, principios de la PNL



¡Exacto! Es mucho más sencillo inventarse una epidemia que crear una real que puede volverse en tu contra. La narrativa (que sí controlas) y la percepción de la gente haría el resto. Y funciona, porque la gente cree lo que quiere creer, ve lo quiere ver.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2020)

La enfermedad es real...lo que no invalida lo que postula Spielzeug (bufff lo que has dicho...AfD...fahhhcistaaaaaaa!!!).

Y no es casualidad que se haya decidido diseminar ahora...si visteis, ya circula por wasap el programa de la RAI de 2015 donde ya se advertía de que los científicos chinos tenían conocimiento sobre como alterar y manipular los coronavirus para crear verdaderas amenazas. Ojo, lo mismito que hace USA en sus laboratorios bien conocidos...

El mundo es mas viejo que el cagar, con perdón...y la guerra, es la extensión de la política por otros medios. En este caso biológicos.

Ahora que venga a argumentarme algún defensor de la "aldea global" que chinos muuu malos y americanos muuuuuu buenos...

El momento para la izquierda dizque española es totalmente controvertido...China no acepta ninguno de los discursos principales que inocula el virus morado...al que respalda el virus verde.

VA A SER DIVERTIDO...ABURRIRNOS NO NOS VAMOS A ABURRIR ESCUCHANDO SUS REBUZNOS.


----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> *La enfermedad es real...lo que no invalida lo que postula Spielzeug* (bufff lo que has dicho...AfD...fahhhcistaaaaaaa!!!).
> 
> Y no es casualidad que se haya decidido diseminar ahora...si visteis, ya circula por wasap el programa de la RAI de 2015 donde ya se advertía de que los científicos chinos tenían conocimiento sobre como alterar y manipular los coronavirus para crear verdaderas amenazas. Ojo, lo mismito que hace USA en sus laboratorios bien conocidos...
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Knucklehead (6 Abr 2020)

El entorno de Merkel acusa a Sánchez de “desviar la atención de la crítica con medios afines”

La fundación Konrad Adenauer señala el error del presidente de haber permitido la marcha del 8-M y cree que acusa a la UE de ser insolidaria para "disimular de sus errores" 

La fundación Konrad Adenauer, entidad de referencia del partido de *Angela Merkel* (CDU), sostiene que *Pedro Sánchez *utiliza* “medios afines” *para pedir la solidaridad europea como forma de desviar críticas sobre su gestión en la crisis del coronavirus. “La ofensiva de comunicación del Gobierno, que es apoyada por medios afines, tiene entre sus metas desviar la atención de la crítica mencionada a la gestión de la crisis”, reza el informe firmado por el director de la fundación, *Wilhelm Hofmeister.* 

El entorno de la canciller alemana ha empezado a echar una mirada crítica sobre España, y concretamente sobre el gobierno de Sánchez. Mientras periódicos conservadores alemanes se abren a medidas solidarias, pero centrándose en Italia después del discurso de Sánchez del pasado 28 de marzo en el que atacó duramente a la UE, *al entorno de Merkel no le está gustando el tono* empleado por el presidente del gobierno español.

*El error de la marcha del 8-M*
El informe alemán mete el dedo en la llaga de los retrasos de Sánchez ante el virus. Por ejemplo, en la aprobación de la *manifestación feminista del 8-M con 120.000 asistentes* cuando el virus ya circulaba por la capital.

La fundación Adenauer señala que, aunque a finales de febrero ya había indicios de una amenazante ola de contagios, el *Gobierno español se mostró vacilante* a la hora de realizar advertencias o de tomar medidas restrictivas porque, indica, "no quería cancelar las manifestaciones del Día Internacional de la Mujer el 8 de marzo". *Sólo el 9 de marzo, agrega el documento, el Gobierno hizo públicas sus advertencias.*

El documento de la principal fundación de pensamiento político de la CDU llega pocos días después de que el sábado 28 de marzo Sánchez pronunciara en todas las televisiones nacionales un duro ataque a la UE. *Ese discurso sorprendió a Alemania* porque llegó pocas horas después de que los jefes de gobierno comunitarios se enfrentaran sobre la oportunidad de lanzar bonos europeos. O lo que en términos diplomáticos puede parecer un acto de *deslealtad.*

*Amenazas de Sánchez a la UE*
En ese reunión, Sánchez estuvo al lado de Italia y otros países que piden mutualizar la deuda pública. El primer ministro italiano *Giuseppe Conte* señaló a la canciller que sin ayudas directas europeas en los países del sur se disparará el euroescepticismo. Merkel les contestó que el Parlamento alemán no aprobaría los llamados _coronabonos_: "Tenéis que entender que esa medida hace crecer el euroescepticismo en mi país", advirtió.

La reunión acabó con un aplazamiento de dos semanas. Pero *Sánchez saltó inmediatamente al ataque de la UE.*Intervino en la televisión pública para exigir “pruebas” a la UE de su compromiso con España y avisando de que las instituciones europeas "se la juegan" en esta crisis. El tono empleado en su discurso sorprendió a varias embajadas en España, posiblemente también a la alemana. El primer ministro italiano, de hecho, también habló a la nación, pero los tonos no fueron para nada perecidos a los de Sánchez.

El resultado es que, al menos de momento, en la opinión pública alemana se está abriendo un debate sobre la necesidad de incrementar las ayudas a los países más afectados. Pero en ese debate y asociado a la palabra solidaridad aparece más Italia que España, aunque por número de contagios y muertos en relación a la población total, *es España el país más afectado*. 

*"Quiere disimular sus errores"*
El 28 de marzo, cuando Sánchez pronunció su polémico discurso, España se encontraba en pleno auge de números de contagio. *Había más de 5.600 fallecidos y 72.000 infectados.* Su gestión estaba y está siendo duramente cuestionada por aliados (ERC y PNV) y la oposición. El día siguiente Sánchez aprobó el parón total de la economía española con un decreto que se firmó ya casi entrado el lunes. 
Para la fundación afín a Merkel, con su discurso sobre la UE *Sánchez quiso desviar la atención sobre su gestión*. Y aunque la CDU se abre a reconocer que "es necesaria la solidaridad europea", no ahorra un duro reproche a Sánchez: "El tono frente a los socios europeos que los rechazan (los eurobonos) se hace más agresivo. *Eso ayuda también a disimular los propios errores",* consideran los autores del texto.
El informe también recoge los problemas en la coordinación entre el Gobierno nacional y las autonomías. Y en este caso incide en la incapacidad del "mando único" del ministro de Sanidad, *Salvador Illa*. Alude por ende a la compra de 640.000 test de la enfermedad con deficiencias. *"No existe una cooperación entre las Comunidades Autónomas.* El 22 de marzo, al ser preguntado si utilizaría el mando único para trasladar pacientes de los sobresaturados hospitales de Madrid a los de otras comunidades autónomas el ministro Illa dijo que esos planes no existían", dice el informe.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Abr 2020)

confirmado: LOS SEÑORES DE UMMO INTERVENDRÁN

FUENTE:



A PARTIR DE 57:50


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2020)

Muchas gracias...la verdad es que hoy hay que coger cada ítem de info con pinzas...

Pero entiendo que el programa SI se emitió...y entiendo que lo que dice carece de base...cierto???


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> La enfermedad es real...lo que no invalida lo que postula Spielzeug (bufff lo que has dicho...AfD...fahhhcistaaaaaaa!!!).
> 
> Y no es casualidad que se haya decidido diseminar ahora...si visteis, ya circula por wasap el programa de la RAI de 2015 donde ya se advertía de que los científicos chinos tenían conocimiento sobre como alterar y manipular los coronavirus para crear verdaderas amenazas. Ojo, lo mismito que hace USA en sus laboratorios bien conocidos...
> 
> ...



Pueden "crear" un nuevo virus y no son capaces de hacer un test para diagnosticar con precisión si eres portador del supuesto "virus"?? No tiene sentido.

Alguna respuesta lógica a la pregunta, por favor:

Pudiendo "crear" el virus mediante una narrativa que puedes controlar porqué arriesgarse a crear algo sobre lo que no tienes control?

Es más fácil, seguro y eficaz manipular el mapa de la realidad que la realidad. Una vez que es "real" el virus en el mapa de la realidad la gente actúa como se existiese realmente. 

Como ejemplo, en mi pueblo la médica local ha "diagnosticado" tres casos de coronavirus sin haber hecho el test siquiera. Dice que los síntomas son similares al coronavirus y los "enfermos" son lo más hipocondríaco que hay en la zona. En su mapa mental el virus es real y la sugestión hace el resto. La médica local se siente importante y valiente enfrentándose a la nueva enfermedad.

Pero bueno, cada uno que crea lo que quiera al respecto... Las consecuencias son las mismas creas o no en el "virus"


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2020)

Hombre Spielzeug, la enfermedad es real cojones, me vas a contar que los ataudes están vacios??? Yo mismo ya tengo conocidos fallecidos aparentemente sanos que entraron en neumonía...y en una semana adiós. Esto no es ensoñación...lo de las residencias de ancianos tampoco...

Coño, que es perfectamente compatible con lo que dices...y si te pica porque se diga que el gobierno Chino lo ha diseminado...que no te pique, hace nada pelo Fanta por sus santos cojones se ha cargado a un general iraní sin declaración de guerra previa, ni ninguna autoridad moral para hacerlo...mucho menos justificación legal...a donde va a parar...

Es más, USA no tiene ninguna superioridad moral que blandir cuando su imperialismo lleva jodiendo este mundo humano bastantes décadas ya...por sus santos cojones, repito...que bien sabido es que ellos no tienen amigos...solo intereses.

POR SUPUESTO QUE VIVIMOS EN GUERRA...DESDE HACE TIEMPO ADEMÁS.

Pero no me seas sologripista...o negacionista...el bicho de los cojones es real, otra cosa es el ahora, y el porque y el QUI PRODEST...

Que mas allá de su realidad física, se produzcan otra serie de connotaciones y movimientos geoestratégicos, aprovechando las consecuencias, COMO TODA LA VIDA DE DIOS HA SIDO, eso es innegable...al igual que es innegable toda la simbología que le sirve para comunicarse a las distintas capas de las élites...que las hay.

Solo un zote y necio lo negaría.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Abr 2020)

*SÉ EL MEJOR MÉDICO DE TI MISMO
YATROGENIA, CORONAVIRUS Y PANDEMIAS*


----------



## angela82 (6 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hombre Spielzeug, la enfermedad es real cojones, me vas a contar que los ataudes están vacios??? Yo mismo ya tengo conocidos fallecidos aparentemente sanos que entraron en neumonía...y en una semana adiós. Esto no es ensoñación...lo de las residencias de ancianos tampoco...



A mi lo que me intriga mucho, que todo un Instituto Robert Koch diga a los médicos que no se hagan autopsias. Lo he expuesto en este post con todos los detalles:

Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?


----------



## NewDeal (6 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las élites tienen sus propios códigos y simbología para poder enviar mensajes que no puedan ser decodificados por los no iniciados.
> 
> Estos códigos y símbolos buscan infundir temor pues el miedo es el mayor condicionador de nuestro comportamiento. Buscan también otorgarse cualidades divinas y que sean percibidos como el contacto con seres superiores a nosotros justificando así su poder. Ser el contacto con divinidades ha sido la forma más común de justificar el poder de las élites históricamente.
> 
> ...



En la película El médico, o algo así, "lo establecido" impedía hacer la autopsioa, ahora recomiendan no hacerla a los fallecidos por/con...


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> A mi lo que me intriga mucho, que todo un Instituto Robert Koch diga a los médicos que no se hagan autopsias. Lo he expuesto en este post con todos los detalles:
> 
> Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?



No conocemos plenamente las características del arma biológica utilizada...seguro que hay muchas cosas que se nos escapan.

Quizá pretendan comprobar algo...al estilo del control de fuegos artillero...

Están quizá considerando que tal funciona su juguete?? Pronto lo averiguaremos...

De momento a China le ha servido para parar en seco a USA...veremos si puede instalar "el nuevo sistema operativo" con éxito.

Nadie suelta la cuchara grande voluntariamente...nadie.


----------



## ventxema (6 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Lo de la RAI es un bulo:
> 
> El vídeo de la RAI en 2015 y la nula evidencia científica de que el coronavirus fuese creado en un laboratorio de China en 2015 - Maldita.es



De bulo nada. Nadie desmintió lo publicado en 2015 ni desmintió lo publicado por la RAI. Y en el enlace sólo se dice que la revista Nature desmiente que este virus sea el mismo que crearon en el laboratorio en el 2015. 
Nadie dice que el de 2019 no pueda haber sido creado en Laboratorio. Sólo que coincide en un 96% su genoma y por lo tanto es distinto. Eso es lo que dice Nature y solo con esto ya dicen que es un bulo. 

Pensemos. Crearon un coronavirus en el 2015 que es un 96% coincidente con el de ahora. ¿Alguien piensa que no hayan podido crear otro después de 4 años más de investigación que se parezca mucho más a este que anda suelto?

Bulo el de Maldita.es o contra-información interesada y lo demás es tontería. 
Eso sí. Coincido en que da igual quien lo creara ya que será prácticamente imposible de demostrar. Pero que ha podido ser creado en laboratorio para mi sin ninguna duda y es ahí donde apuntaba el programa de la RAI, a la ética de probar con virus que pudieran destrozar la vida de las personas y la economía de países.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Abr 2020)

Veis...al final...la mierda flota...

Es curioso que en el programa del día uno de marzo Iker se lo preguntó directamente al epidemiólogo del ejército ...y no quiso mojarse...no quiso tomar parte. Se salió por los cerros de Ubeda...no se puede saber con certeza a día de hoy...pero, se sabrá, se sabrá...denlo por hecho.

Estás páginas carqui progres tipo maldita o newtral son UNA PUTA MIERDA AL SERVICIO DEL NWO...


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hombre Spielzeug, la enfermedad es real cojones, me vas a contar que los ataudes están vacios??? Yo mismo ya tengo conocidos fallecidos aparentemente sanos que entraron en neumonía...y en una semana adiós. Esto no es ensoñación...lo de las residencias de ancianos tampoco...
> 
> Coño, que es perfectamente compatible con lo que dices...y si te pica porque se diga que el gobierno Chino lo ha diseminado...que no te pique, hace nada pelo Fanta por sus santos cojones se ha cargado a un general iraní sin declaración de guerra previa, ni ninguna autoridad moral para hacerlo...mucho menos justificación legal...a donde va a parar...
> 
> ...



Ni yo puedo probar que el virus es solamente una nueva narrativa, ni tu puedes probar que es un nuevo virus creado en un laboratorio.

Como saber que es cierto y que no lo es?

Veamos los *hechos:*

-Sintomas indistinguibles de la neumonía y de la gripe común. Ambas enfermedades reales.

-Solo se distingue de la gripe o de la neumonía mediante un test (de dudosa fiabilidad)

En base a esos hechos, me surgen las preguntas que sigues sin responder:

1. Pudiendo "crear" el virus mediante una narrativa que puedes controlar porqué arriesgarse a crear algo sobre lo que no tienes control? No tiene sentido usar armas cuyos efectos no puedes controlar.

2. Qué sentido tiene utilizar un nuevo virus de laboratorio que supuestamente mata tanto a tus tropas como a las del enemigo? No tiene sentido crear armas cuya letalidad no se puede controlar.

3. Pueden "crear" un nuevo virus y no son capaces de hacer un test para diagnosticar con precisión si eres portador del supuesto "virus"?? No tiene sentido que sean capaces de una cosa y no de la otra.

___________

Una vez se da por cierto un determinado mapa de la realidad, los sesgos cognitivos se encargan de seleccionar y tomar por cierta aquella información que confirma la fiabilidad del mapa (confundiendo mapa y territorio):

Sesgo de confirmación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_El *sesgo de confirmación* o *sesgo confirmatorio* es la tendencia a favorecer, buscar, interpretar, y recordar, la información que confirma las propias creencias o hipótesis, dando desproporcionadamente menos consideración a posibles alternativas_

Tu has incorporado la narrativa China en tu mapa de la realidad y tomas como coVid19 muertes con síntomas idénticos a la neumonía (si lo que dices es cierto, mis condolencias por la muerte de tus conocidos). Buscas confirmar tu mapa y tomas por cierta información que lo corrobora, tomando indicios como si fuesen hechos.

Qué necesidad tiene el gobierno chino de crear una nueva enfermedad si su narrativa es suficiente para lograr su objetivo? Ninguna...

Yo tampoco puedo confirmar 100% que sea exclusivamente narrativa y no una nueva enfermedad, pero si puedo asegurar que *es más fácil, seguro, barato y efectivo manipular el mapa de la realidad que la propia realidad*.

____________

@paraisofiscal : Interesante el tema de los coronabonos , como para fiarse de las estadísticas... seguro que los diagnósticos "positivos" sin test que hay en mi pueblo son oficialmente enfermos de coVid.


----------



## angela82 (6 Abr 2020)

Los chinos publicaban ayer esta viñeta.

Parece que el "virus" morado y el verde se han fusionado con forma de pulpo y con muchos tentáculos mientras se enfrentan a un ejército de sanitarios lanzándoles pastillas y vacunas doradas. Desconozco si los pulpos tienen colmillos. Por los 4 ojos también se sabe que son los dos unidos, ya que un pulpo tiene 2 ojos. Las pupilas en forma de U o de reptil. El virus oculto es el morado con sus muchos tentáculos también en ese color y lo dejan claro por el color de la palabra "VIRUS".







China's success in virus fight shines light of hope to Nepal, world - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Y como ya comenté hace tiempo, me vengo fijando en los colores de trajes que sacan presentadoras de TV, ministras, etc. y veo mucho morado y verde juntos. No sé si estará de moda, porque no uso este tipo de prendas, pero es que me llama mucho la atención y de las pocas veces que veo la tv, ahí que me lo encuentro.

Esta es del pasado 31/03 en la rueda de prensa







El Gobierno exige gratis el apoyo del PP en la crisis del coronavirus y no le consultará las medidas


----------



## Ignorante1 (6 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pueden "crear" un nuevo virus y no son capaces de hacer un test para diagnosticar con precisión si eres portador del supuesto "virus"?? No tiene sentido.
> 
> Alguna respuesta lógica a la pregunta, por favor:
> 
> ...



Te doy completamente la razón ¿que es eso de fabricar un virus y no tener los test o hacer la pantomima de que los que hay no funcionan? o rollos patateros....... que se inventan, es todo una farsa que les está saliendo de rechupete, ni se lo imaginaban que fuera tan contundente. Como puede ser que les salga tan bien? pues los medios totalmente en su poder (estoy hablando de los globalistas) están multiplicando el terror contra algo que no existe (enemigo invisible) y la pobre gente se lo traga como algo que es verdad, alarmas en los hospitales gente que se muere osea pánico, pescadilla que se muerde la cola e iden de iden de iden.
El caso es que para estos sinverguenzas el plan es hacer algo a nivel mundial para sus apaños sus tesoros están salvados y bien guardados, cuando ya esté todo bien atado sacarán sus tesoros y se harán dueños de todo. Claro, lo que estos pajarracos no tienen bien calculado, es que algunos no son tan tontos que se lo creen todo porque se preguntan, dónde están las pruebas, no existen, pues por eso hay ya muchos en contra de los globalistas desde antes de esta comedia y no hacen ni caso y adoptan medidas diferentes procuran que sus países no tengan tanto pánico dentro de lo poco que pueden hacer por evitarlo pues los medios son todos del otro bando, pero tienen la verdad de su parte, así que hay una posibilidad de que no todo lo puedan llevar a su término. Estamos viviendo una época interesantísima ya veremos quien gana esta guerra.


----------



## Pinovski (6 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Te doy completamente la razón ¿que es eso de fabricar un virus y no tener los test o hacer la pantomima de que los que hay no funcionan? o rollos patateros....... que se inventan, es todo una farsa que les está saliendo de rechupete, ni se lo imaginaban que fuera tan contundente. Como puede ser que les salga tan bien? pues los medios totalmente en su poder (estoy hablando de los globalistas) están multiplicando el terror contra algo que no existe (enemigo invisible) y la pobre gente se lo traga como algo que es verdad, alarmas en los hospitales gente que se muere osea pánico, pescadilla que se muerde la cola e iden de iden de iden.
> El caso es que para estos sinverguenzas el plan es hacer algo a nivel mundial para sus apaños sus tesoros están salvados y bien guardados, cuando ya esté todo bien atado sacarán sus tesoros y se harán dueños de todo. Claro, lo que estos pajarracos no tienen bien calculado, es que algunos no son tan tontos que se lo creen todo porque se preguntan, dónde están las pruebas, no existen, pues por eso hay ya muchos en contra de los globalistas desde antes de esta comedia y no hacen ni caso y adoptan medidas diferentes procuran que sus países no tengan tanto pánico dentro de lo poco que pueden hacer por evitarlo pues los medios son todos del otro bando, pero tienen la verdad de su parte, así que hay una posibilidad de que no todo lo puedan llevar a su término. Estamos viviendo una época interesantísima ya veremos quien gana esta guerra.



Sigo sin entender como explicáis el tema de que haya placas masivas con neumonía, UCIs colapsadas y tal... Me creo que engañen al gobierno, pero como hacen para convencer a todos los sanitarios de enseñar placas de pulmones llenos de basura sin que nadie se vaya de la lengua y hable del montaje? es imposible poner de acuerdo a todo el personal sanitario y que ninguno exponga el plan de engaño.




Spielzeug dijo:


> Ni yo puedo probar que el virus es solamente una nueva narrativa, ni tu puedes probar que es un nuevo virus creado en un laboratorio.
> 
> Como saber que es cierto y que no lo es?
> 
> ...



Pero como explicas que las UCIs colapsen? es la única parte que no entiendo... Supongo que tirarás de montajes fotográficos, videográficos y de fabulaciones testimoniales pero...


----------



## angela82 (6 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como explicáis el tema de que haya placas masivas con neumonía, UCIs colapsadas y tal... Me creo que engañen al gobierno, pero como hacen para convencer a todos los sanitarios de enseñar placas de pulmones llenos de basura sin que nadie se vaya de la lengua y hable del montaje? es imposible poner de acuerdo a todo el personal sanitario y que ninguno exponga el plan de engaño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mírate y lee detenidamente esta página traducida al español de la Swiss Propaganda Research con todo tipo de información fiable y todo bien documentado, además de estar actualizada día a día. Quizá ahí encuentres respuestas a tus preguntas:

Gobierno sueco es el primero en el mundo en anunciar que en el futuro distinguirá oficialmente entre muertes «por» y las muertes «con» el coronavirus (actualizado al 05 de abril, a las 08:20 hora de Chile)


----------



## felino66 (6 Abr 2020)

De acuerdo con casi todo, pero... 

Cómo se explican tantas muertes? Han muerto 10 personas de una misma familia a la vez, 
eso ni es normal ni se ha visto nunca. Mucha gente y yo mismo lo tenemos en nuestro entorno. 

El bicho está.


----------



## angela82 (6 Abr 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> De acuerdo con casi todo, pero...
> 
> Cómo se explican tantas muertes? Han muerto 10 personas de una misma familia a la vez,
> eso ni es normal ni se ha visto nunca. Mucha gente y yo mismo lo tenemos en nuestro entorno.
> ...



Mira, en este hilo cuando escribimos algo, lo documentamos. Puedes documentar tú lo que afirmas o nos lo tenemos que creer así sin más? 10 personas de una misma familia? Dónde, cuándo, cómo, porqué? Enlaces please.

El bicho ya estaba el año pasado, el de la gripe que se lleva a tanta gente con patologías previas y son personas de alto riesgo, como lamentablemente fue el caso de mi madre.


----------



## felino66 (6 Abr 2020)

Busca : 

*El coronavirus golpea con dureza a una familia de Tomelloso con 10 muertes*

Desde la tablet no puedo pegar enlaces...


----------



## Ignorante1 (6 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como explicáis el tema de que haya placas masivas con neumonía, UCIs colapsadas y tal... Me creo que engañen al gobierno, pero como hacen para convencer a todos los sanitarios de enseñar placas de pulmones llenos de basura sin que nadie se vaya de la lengua y hable del montaje? es imposible poner de acuerdo a todo el personal sanitario y que ninguno exponga el plan de engaño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te puedes creer que el pánico provoca enfermedades? si es así figurate personas con problemas de salud de todo tipo que hay normalmente, sobre todo mayores, la angustia que recibirán pensando que si cogen frío y empiezan a estornudar sus familiares desesperados no tienen (una gran parte) más remedio que ingresarlos y forzados a abandonarlos como si fueran perros apestados cuanto no sufrirán, viéndose solos en adversidad con unos médicos y demás con miedo también, pues que aumenta el pánico a la desdichada persona lo cual el sistema inmunológico se bloque y, muere desconsolado y solo, en la mayoría de los casos. El miedo es un arma en manos de desaprensivos terrible. 
Si tu no crees que el pánico no puede bloquear a las personas no te quisiera ver en esa situación para poderlo comprobar (perdona la dureza) así que no tengo otra forma de explicarte lo que yo creo con esta situación.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como explicáis el tema de que haya placas masivas con neumonía, UCIs colapsadas y tal... Me creo que engañen al gobierno, pero como hacen para convencer a todos los sanitarios de enseñar placas de pulmones llenos de basura sin que nadie se vaya de la lengua y hable del montaje? es imposible poner de acuerdo a todo el personal sanitario y que ninguno exponga el plan de engaño.



Los síntomas son idénticos a la neumonía, la única diferencia es dar positivo a un test. Lo único diferente es la narrativa.


Pinovski dijo:


> Pero como explicas que las UCIs colapsen? es la única parte que no entiendo... Supongo que tirarás de montajes fotográficos, videográficos y de fabulaciones testimoniales pero...



Voy a tirar de hemeroteca:
La gripe colapsa los hospitales de media España
Hospitales de toda España colapsados por la gripe común en 2017

También colapsaron en 2018:
La gripe y la falta de personal colapsan las Urgencias de Andalucía

Y en 2016...
La epidemia de gripe A mantiene saturadas las UCI de los hospitales

Lo raro sería que este año no colapsasen...
Incluso aunque no ocurriese TODOS los años, sería normal que ocurriese este ya que existe una cosa llamada sugestión:
Sugestión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Sugestión es la denominación dada al proceso psicológico mediante el cual personas, medios de comunicación, libros, y toda clase de entes que manipulen conceptos y sean capaces de emitir información pueden guiar, o dirigir, los pensamientos, emociones, sentimientos o comportamientos y estados físicos de otras personas_

Precisamente la sugestión, la hipocondria y el efecto placebo son ejemplos de cómo manipulando el mapa mental se puede conseguir efectos en la realidad.

NO es necesario crear una "nueva enfermedad" para que la gente la perciba como REAL: al aceptar la narrativa sobre un "nuevo y peligroso virus" se busca información que confirme esa versión y se toma como verdadera.

Repito la pregunta anterior:
Pudiendo "crear" el virus mediante una narrativa que puedes controlar porqué arriesgarse a crear algo sobre lo que no se tiene control?


----------



## angela82 (6 Abr 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Busca :
> 
> *El coronavirus golpea con dureza a una familia de Tomelloso con 10 muertes*
> 
> Desde la tablet no puedo pegar enlaces...



Gracias, ya lo he buscado.

_El diario de *Pedro Jota* señala dos focos principales de propagación del COVID-19. Uno es una familia de vendedores ambulantes que vive en el barrio de Los Olivos de la localidad. Dedicados a la venta ambulante, varios miembros de esta familia viajaron a Haro (La Rioja) a finales de febrero. Haro es uno de los primeros focos de España. A su vuelta, se trajeron el coronavirus consigo. La primera en morir fue la abuela y ahora han muerto diez de la misma familia._

Suena a gitanos. No sabría qué decirte sobre este tipo de noticias. Lo que es normal es que muriere primero la abuela, eso sí me lo creo. El resto lo pongo en cuarentena.

Dices que tú mismo lo tienes en tu entorno. Son familiares directos?

Yo hasta ahora no conozco a nadie y los que se habían resfriado o pillado alguna especie de gripe con paracetamol e infusiones ya están bien y eran dos personas que pasaban de 80 años.


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Y como ya comenté hace tiempo, me vengo fijando en los colores de trajes que sacan presentadoras de TV, ministras, etc. y veo mucho morado y verde juntos



Son los colores representativos del feminismo (el morado las mujeres muertas en un incendio y el verde la lucha por el aborto):

Morado y verde en lucha feminista ¿por qué se eligieron?

Simbolizan también los dos hombros de la estrella de David cuando se le aplica la escala cromática del arcoiris.

Y además.....
Relación entre la Masoneria-Feminismo (Anti-Cristianismo, Subversión, Igualdad, Morado, Gestos).


----------



## felino66 (6 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Dices que tú mismo lo tienes en tu entorno. Son familiares directos?



Yo lo pasé y ahora lo tiene mi chica, no está ingresada pero le hacen seguimiento telefónico 
diario desde 3 centros (médico cab., Hospital donde acudió de urgencias y central nacional del corona virus). 

Lleva 25 días con fiebre y ha tenido dificultades para respirar...(deportista, nadaba todos los días una hora) 

Esto no es una gripe normal.


----------



## la mano negra (7 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como explicáis el tema de que haya placas masivas con neumonía, UCIs colapsadas y tal... Me creo que engañen al gobierno, pero como hacen para convencer a todos los sanitarios de enseñar placas de pulmones llenos de basura sin que nadie se vaya de la lengua y hable del montaje? es imposible poner de acuerdo a todo el personal sanitario y que ninguno exponga el plan de engaño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy fe de que los médicos y el personal sanitario están extenuados de tanto trabajar por la epidemia que se les ha echado encima , que los enfermos con síntomas de Sars-C-2 acuden a urgencias en masa y que las placas de rayos X mostrando pulmones destrozados son numerosísimas . La epidemia no es ninguna mentira ni ningún montaje . Existe y es completamente real . Y hay muertos a montones , principalmente ancianos.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

Hay muchos ejemplos de cómo modificar el mapa mental de la realidad acaba por convertirse en realidad. 

En mi caso desde que hace varios años *decidí* que no iba a volver a enfermar (modifique mi mapa mental), no he vuelto a enfermar (realidad). Podéis creerlo o no pero así ha sido para mí. 

Esa capacidad de crear realidad con nuestra percepción de la misma, explica muchos sucesos. Veamos algunos y relacionarlos con la narrativa de las "pandemias" que llevamos sufriendo desde hace unos 20 años ya.

*Profecía autocumplida*:
La profecía que se autorrealiza es, al principio, una definición «falsa» de la situación que despierta un nuevo comportamiento que hace que la falsa concepción original de la situación se vuelva «verdadera».

Una determinada narrativa (profecía) pone en marcha una serie de procesos mentales que modifican nuestro comportamiento y nuestro comportamiento modifica la realidad.

Narrativa: hay una _*nueva enfermedad*_ muy peligrosa cuyos síntomas son idénticos a los de una gripe común pero que degenera rápidamente en neumonía.

La narrativa pone en marcha una serie de procesos mentales ante un nuevo peligro percibido:

*Sugestión*
denominación dada al proceso psicológico mediante el cual personas, medios de comunicación, libros, y toda clase de _entes que manipulen conceptos y sean capaces de emitir información pueden guiar, o dirigir, los pensamientos, emociones, sentimientos o comportamientos y estados físicos de otras personas_

La nueva narrativa modifica nuestra percepción de la realidad y buscamos confirmar si es cierta o no en un ejercicio de autoexploracion que en función de nuestra predisposición a la hipocondria reconoceremos en nosotros los síntomas de la "nueva enfermedad". 

*Hipocondria:*
la preocupación y el miedo o la convicción de padecer una enfermedad grave, a partir de la interpretación personal de alguna sensación corporal o de casi cualquier otro signo que aparezca en el cuerpo.

Pero no acaba aquí, también se buscan síntomas en gente cercana, afecta a familias completas. 

La gente busca en sí misma y en los que le rodean síntomas genéricos de gripe (tos, mocos, estornudos...) con un nuevo significado: es la "nueva" enfermedad y no es una simple gripe, es mucho más peligrosa según la nueva narrativa.

*Condicionamiento*
percibir un determinado estímulo (información que incorporamos a nuestro mapa mental) genera efectos físicos reales en nuestro cuerpo. No sólo con estímulos en nuestro cuerpo (síntomas genéricos de gripe según la nueva narrativa), también generan efectos si los percibimos a nuestro alrededor, contagiandonos de la conducta o síntomas de los demás (buscar aprendizaje vicario).

*Efecto nocebo*
lo opuesto al efecto placebo en el que la manipulación del mapa mental de la realidad modifica la realidad curandonos. Si no hay cura (es una nueva enfermedad que no hay conocimiento para tratar según la nueva narrativa) o no confiamos en la medicina para tratarla, los síntomas se agravan. De la misma forma que el efecto placebo cura, el efecto nocebo mata... 

___________

Qué nadie se preocupe que nuestros "sabios" encontrarán la vacuna pronto y nos curarán de la enfermedad creada por una nueva narrativa. Esta nueva vacuna requiere tiempo para resultar creíble. Mientras tanto, es necesario tomar medidas que permitan a la gente creer que está en sus manos parar la enfermedad, necesitan creer que tienen cierto control sobre la situación.

*Psicomagia*
los actos rituales generan efectos en el subconsciente capaces de curar gracias a que se revierten parte de los procesos mentales descritos anteriormente activando el efecto placebo. Además fomenta otro sesgo cognitivo que proporciona tranquilidad mental necesaria para revertir el estress inducido por la "realidad" que ha creado la nueva narrativa: ilusión de control. 
Necesitamos un acto (ritual) en nuestra vida cotidiana para sanar nuestros procesos mentales inconscientes que ha generado la nueva narrativa: lavarse mucho las manos, ponernos mascarillas...

Porque el gobierno chino insiste tanto en la utilización de máscaras protectoras? porque el mundo entero cómo loco intentando producirlas en cantidades industriales? Yo lo entiendo cómo un ritual psicomagico para evitar la profecía autocumplida que supone la narrativa.

Resumen, cuidado con la narrativa que dejan entrar en su cerebro ya que inconsciente se va a hacer realidad. Dejen de ver la televisión, es veneno para el mapa mental de la realidad y genera estress que si que tiene un efecto nocivo sobre el sistema inmunológico.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

la mano negra dijo:


> Doy fe de que los médicos y el personal sanitario están extenuados de tanto trabajar por la epidemia que se les ha echado encima , que los enfermos con síntomas de Sars-C-2 acuden a urgencias en masa y que las placas de rayos X mostrando pulmones destrozados son numerosísimas . La epidemia no es ninguna mentira ni ningún montaje . Existe y es completamente real . Y hay muertos a montones , principalmente ancianos.



La médica de mi pueblo está extenuada y sobrepasada viendo cómo sus pacientes presentan síntomas compatibles con el nuevo virus. No ha hecho ningún test pero ve que los hipocondríacos sugestionados por la nueva narrativa presentan complicaciones respiratorias. Ve coVid19 en síntomas que en años anteriores hubiese diagnosticado como gripe común, y con ese diagnóstico y una pastillita que haga de efecto placebo se hubiese quedado ella (y por tanto el paciente) tranquila.

Los enfermos son en general gente mayor que están estresados viendo como no hay tratamiento para los síntomas que tienen este año (idénticos a los del año pasado), viendo a la médica preocupada porque no puede hacer nada por ellos y sin poder recibir apoyo que rebaje su nivel de estres por parte de sus seres queridos debido a la cuarentena.

Si, lo normal es que haya muchos más muertos este año:







El estrés provoca síntomas compatibles con el coVid 19.
Y la nueva narrativa provoca estrés...

Como salir de ese círculo vicioso?


----------



## NS 4 (7 Abr 2020)

No se Spielzeug...comprendo todo lo que dices. Pero realmente con los casos que hemos vistos y seguimos viendo, yo ya he dicho que he visto casos cercanos de gente sana sin patologías previas que ha sido ingresada por neumonía y ya la han visto mas...

Dado que los corona virus existen y llevan catalogados mucho tiempo, me resisto a creer que políticos como Trump o Johnson se dobleguen ante una retórica hueca, y una pandemia, a estas alturas de año imposible que sea de gripe, de palo.

Ojo!!! Que sigo pensando que al mismo tiempo la idea que es motor de este hilo y que tu expusiste, ME PARECE TOTALMENTE VALIDA.

Una cosa no anula la otra, PRECISAMENTE LE DA FUERZA A LA INTENTONA CHINA DE CAMBIAR EL PATRÓN MONETARIO Y CON ELLO ENTRAR EN UN NUEVO SISTEMA ECONÓMICO...un paradigma económico muy distinto al regido por el petrodólar hasta ahora, y que para el putrefacto occidente supone la muerte segura.

Eso sí, los efectos puramente psicológicos que tu también describes, igualmente EXISTEN, y han sido descritos hace mucho tiempo.

Al final, mente y cuerpo van juntos. Pero negar la enfermedad...me parece temerario.


----------



## Ignorante1 (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay muchos ejemplos de cómo modificar el mapa mental de la realidad acaba por convertirse en realidad.
> 
> En mi caso desde que hace varios años *decidí* que no iba a volver a enfermar (modifique mi mapa mental), no he vuelto a enfermar (realidad). Podéis creerlo o no pero así ha sido para mí.
> 
> ...



Jo chico/chica mejor imposible. Prueba de lo que dices la tenemos en la autosugestión que se realiza cuando se reza el rosario que lleva inexorablemente en su extremo al fanatismo autoflagelándose e incluso al suicidio colectivo como pasó ya en varios hechos históricos de comunas de sectarios.
Insisto el poder del pánico en manos perversas es muy peligroso por favor cuidaros apagar la tele y los medios lo mínimo posible . Alimentaros bien y alegrar la vida a vuestros familiares amigos y demás es la única cura de enfermedades y fuente de la felicidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Eso sí, los efectos puramente psicológicos que tu también describes, igualmente EXISTEN, y han sido descritos hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> Al final, mente y cuerpo van juntos. Pero negar la enfermedad...me parece temerario.



No niego en ningún momento que la neumonía exista y que sea una enfermedad que puede ser mortal. Lo que intento explicar es que al darle un nuevo nombre a una enfermedad ya existente, se generan los procesos mentales que he descrito.

Dar un nuevo nombre a una enfermedad existente modifica nuestra mapa mental de una forma irreversible ("no pienses en un elefante rosa", es imposible no hacerlo). Esa manipulación del mapa condiciona nuestro comportamiento y acaba siendo REAL lo que en un primer momento sólo era una nueva narrativa (programación neurolinguistica y profecía autocumplida).

Como intento explicar, la guerra de IV generación es una guerra por la percepción. Su campo de batalla se sitúa en la construcción de nuestro mapa de la realidad ya que en función de este nos comportamos.


Qué necesidad tiene el gobierno chino de crear (o descubrir) una nueva enfermedad si su narrativa es suficiente para lograr su objetivo?
Lo que se modifica es el mapa ya que *es más fácil, seguro, barato y efectivo manipular el mapa de la realidad que la propia realidad *(y los efectos son finalmente los mismos).

De todos modos, sea una nueva narrativa o sea una nueva realidad es indiferente puesto que tenemos que comportarnos en base al mismo guión. En este caso un guión que permite a China parar el mundo mientras se cambia de sistema monetario. Independientemente de las causas las consecuencias son las mismas...

Por mi parte dejo aquí el tema de si es una nueva enfermedad o una nueva narrativa porque a efectos prácticos da lo mismo y no afecta al guión.

Que cada uno piense lo que quiera:







Y centrémonos en las consecuencias económicas. Por lo pronto China da por finiquitada la globalización en su formato actual, la producción de los productos básicos volverá a ser local:

Countries must rethink local production goals - Chinadaily.com.cn

Saludos a todos!


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug, agradezco personalmente tus esfuerzos por aclarar un poco la realidad a toda la gente que te lee por aquí, pero me temo que por muy masticado que se lo des, no va a servir de mucho, los borregos nos sobrepasan en muy alta proporción.

No os dais cuenta pedazo de borregos, que no vivimos en un estado de alarma, sino de alarmismo...

A todos nos han quitado de una manera u otra nuestras rutinas diarias (nuestras vidas):

- Niños y menos niños han dejado de ir a escuelas, institutos, universidades.
- Madres, ahora con sus hijos en casa 24/7. también en casa sus maridos, que antes casi ni veían durante el día.
- Hombres y mujeres que ya no trabajan, tampoco pueden hacer vida social, muchos hace un mes que no follan siquiera.
- No restaurantes, no peluquerías, no bares, no futbol, ni ciclismo, ni toros, etc...
- En los hospitales mejor ni pisar si tienes alguna dolencia distinta a "la moda", no vaya a ser que te pase como a un conocido mío con 73 años que le querían meter pa dentro...

¿Cómo cojones no vamos a enfermar?, todos hacinados en casa, sin recibir sol, llenos de estress endógeno y exógeno.

Sigo esperando el suministro de mascarillas desde hace 21 días. Es de vergüenza, yo no olvidaré este evento, como ha funcionado todo en pro del bien común...Hijos de puta... y me quedo para mis adentros mi forma de actuar con el sistema de ahora en adelante.

En los próximos días se cumplirá un mes de encierro y espero que esta gente a cargo de las leyes "nos permitan" empezar a salir a la calle y a producir.


----------



## _______ (7 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug 

Siendo que la psyop pretende manipular la percepción de la realidad y lo, ha conseguido a escala general ya en las borregolandias y ya, que las consecuencias, socioeconomicas de pérdida de libertades sociales leyes... Serán las mismas que las de una gran Depresión postguerra o guerra.. 

Que cosas pueden suceder en ese escenario a las cuales podamos adelatarnos y evitarlos? Por ejemplo quitas de depósitos de eso se lleva hablando tiempo. Pero ahora se empiezan a oler trabajos forzados etc..


----------



## Vilux (7 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hombre Spielzeug, la enfermedad es real cojones, me vas a contar que los ataudes están vacios??? Yo mismo ya tengo conocidos fallecidos aparentemente sanos que entraron en neumonía...y en una semana adiós. Esto no es ensoñación...lo de las residencias de ancianos tampoco...
> 
> Coño, que es perfectamente compatible con lo que dices...y si te pica porque se diga que el gobierno Chino lo ha diseminado...que no te pique, hace nada pelo Fanta por sus santos cojones se ha cargado a un general iraní sin declaración de guerra previa, ni ninguna autoridad moral para hacerlo...mucho menos justificación legal...a donde va a parar...
> 
> ...



Se está manipulando el mapa mental atribuyendo muertes por muchas enfermedades al "virus". Léete las directrces de los CDC, los diagnósticos por teléfono, la ausencia de autopsias, las "noticias" de que causa enfermedades cardiacas, etc.

El "virus" es manipulación mental, un ejercicio de reclasificación de lo existente. Es mucho más sencillo que crear un ente biógico patógeno, dispersarlo donde conviene y mantener el control. Navaja de Ockham.


----------



## arriondas (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No niego en ningún momento que la neumonía exista y que sea una enfermedad que puede ser mortal. Lo que intento explicar es que al darle un nuevo nombre a una enfermedad ya existente, se generan los procesos mentales que he descrito.
> 
> Dar un nuevo nombre a una enfermedad existente modifica nuestra mapa mental de una forma irreversible ("no pienses en un elefante rosa", es imposible no hacerlo). Esa manipulación del mapa condiciona nuestro comportamiento y acaba siendo REAL lo que en un primer momento sólo era una nueva narrativa (programación neurolinguistica y profecía autocumplida).
> 
> ...



Así es. No es lo mismo decir que se trata de las neumonías de siempre (provocadas por un montón de causas) que es un nuevo supervirus mutante y malo malísimo; la percepción del problema cambia por completo, el miedo se apodera de la gente por ese ancestral temor a lo desconocido. Donde antes el personal se lo tomaba con más calma (incluso pasando esa neumonía en casa, como solían recetar los médicos si no era algo muy serio), ahora el estrés y la paranoia provoca que se sientan peor, con lo que ello conlleva. Como no estaba en nuestro mapa mental, es un elemento nuevo, es lógico que la gente se sugestione mucho más que con una gripe estacional o cualquier otra enfermedad respiratoria de las que uno puede tener incluso en verano.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (7 Abr 2020)

Personalmente no soy dado a seguir iluminados, ni chamanes, ni poseedores de la verdad absoluta per se, pero en este caso, y desde el principio, la intuición matematico-estadistica me ha hecho tender hacia las tesis defendidas en este hilo por el Juguete con excelentes argumentos y explicaciones.

Que finalmente puedan ser erróneas, no lo descarto, pero a día de hoy sobrevolando con el dron-mente el bosque para que los árboles sugestiónadores no me tapen una visión amplia del mismo mi selebro bayesiano sigue clamando que esto es huele a humo de un incendio psicológico provocado.

El puzzle no encaja por muchas piezas alarmistas que nos arrojen los perros mass mierda, no tiene sentido la imagen que quieren los mass mierda que creemos con las piezas que nos dan, no encajan y nuestros amados convecinos borregales nos obligan a encajarlas por cojones aunque tengamos que recortar sus uniones mentalmente para que encajen unas con otras.

De todas formas para mi esta suponiendo un aprendizaje vital de incalculable valor que me está haciendo comprender el comportamiento grupal en profundidad y me está "vacunando" para futuras interacciones con la manada.


----------



## Rain dog (7 Abr 2020)

Personalmente, no he tenido miedo ni nada parecido en ningún momento. No afirmo categóricamente nada, ni lo niego. Asisto a todo con mucha curiosidad. Sí tengo un cierto impulso por comprender lo que pasa, o, al menos, acercarme a su comprensión.

Creo que el bicho es real, y haré lo posible por no pillarlo, o pasarlo con poca carga viral. Pero cuando he tenido que salir a la calle, lo he hecho con total tranquilidad.

El miedo, la ansiedad, eso es lo que hay que tratar de impedir. Por supuesto, no hay que ver la tele, ni escuchar la radio, e informarse lo justo. Yo tengo mucha curiosidad por lo que está ocurriendo y todos sus actores, y paso mucho tiempo en contacto con este bicho, pero es que no me afecta en absoluto, por mis creencias y experiencias personales. No me mueve ni un pelo.

Hablando de esto, de los elementos más peligrosos que he visto estos días, está el inefable Iker Jimenez y el doctor Gaona. No sé si son conscientes de la alarma y el miedo que pueden difundir bajo la excusa de "informar". Iker creo que es un peón inconsciente, aunque a veces dudo si no será otro miserable con piel de cordero. Su "estirpe de los libres" (o algo así), es de lo más tóxico que he visto en Youtube.

Por lo demás, este bicho ya está en su meseta. La fase más espectacular, el principio en el que no se sabía hasta donde podía llegar, ya ha pasado. Poco a poco iremos pasando a la fase de consecuencias económicas y sociales, que, desgraciadamente, en España se van a llevar la palma, respecto al resto de Europa.

Traten de no sufrirlo, sino de asistir a este momento histórico como espectadores. Veremos si hay nuevas oleadas el próximo otoño, pero por el momento, creo que está el pescado vendido.

Tampoco entren en discusiones ni odios sobre este Gobierno. No son más que títeres. Esto está montado para que ahora esté crispadísima la España nacionalista y conservadora, y que cuando alcen al poder a la derecha, lo esté la España más republicana y "progre". El caso es tener al mayor número de personas odiándose los unos a los otros, crispados y, por extensión, despistados de sus propias vidas.

No lo permitan. Sálganse del juego.


----------



## angela82 (7 Abr 2020)

En Austria ya han previsto el método de rastrear a aquellos que no dispongan de smartphone. Probablemente, la mayoría de esos dos millones sean ancianos:

"Esto requerirá medidas adicionale". La evaluación de los datos de localización (rastreo) será una "base importante". Dado que *dos millones de austriacos no poseen un teléfono inteligente*, se están desarrollando *llaveros* que probablemente también se usarán para determinar la ubicación.

Kampf gegen das Coronavirus: Kurz will wohl vermehrt Standortdaten auswerten lassen


----------



## Ulisses (7 Abr 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo expuesto más arriba. Hay otros hilos abiertos para que en ellos puedan discutir y tirarse los trastos a la cabeza los sologripistas y los cargaviristas. Lo importante no es si el virus es de gripe, si es mutante, de murciélago, de guerra bacteriológica o si vino de Raticulín. Lo importante es el uso que se está haciendo de él, creando una situación que cuadra más con un estado de excepción y no con uno de alarma: Reseteo económico-financiero y recorte de libertades individuales.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Personalmente, no he tenido miedo ni nada parecido en ningún momento. No afirmo categóricamente nada, ni lo niego. Asisto a todo con mucha curiosidad. Sí tengo un cierto impulso por comprender lo que pasa, o, al menos, acercarme a su comprensión.
> 
> Creo que el bicho es real, y haré lo posible por no pillarlo, o pasarlo con poca carga viral. Pero cuando he tenido que salir a la calle, lo he hecho con total tranquilidad.
> 
> ...



De Iker Jiménez lo poco que veo es por De Vicente que dice cosas interesantes y por Pedro Baños que en geopolítica es un crack, pero vamos que lo demás me da igual.


----------



## Rain dog (7 Abr 2020)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> De Iker Jiménez lo poco que veo es por De Vicente que dice cosas interesantes y por Pedro Baños que en geopolítica es un crack, pero vamos que lo demás me da igual.



Tenía un gran respeto por Pedro Baños, pero el otro día lo vi algo desatado en uno de sus videos. La gente que verdaderamente vale, no se exalta tanto. Aún así, es un tipo interesante.

De Vicente es un abuelito muy flipado. Yo lo veo como alguien simpático, y poco más.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (7 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Tenía un gran respeto por Pedro Baños, pero el otro día lo vi algo desatado en uno de sus videos. La gente que verdaderamente vale, no se exalta tanto. Aún así, es un tipo interesante.
> 
> De Vicente es un abuelito muy flipado. Yo lo veo como alguien simpático, y poco más.



Todavía me falta por leer pero tengo uno de sus libros y tiene una opinión objetiva más allá de la ideología que me parece interesante. Por ejemplo explica la historia de Corea del Norte, por qué son así, también te explica por qué Afganistán es tan difícil de vencer ya desde tiempos remotos, está muy bien. Él cree en algo así como una colaboración entre la UE y Rusia independiente de EEUU, es muy difícil pero sería un paso geopolítico beneficioso para ambos, para Rusia económicamente y para la UE militarmente.

Bueno De Vicente ya sé que es un flipado pero a veces da unos datos que son interesantes, eso es lo que me quedo. En el tema del virus dijo que él ya lo avisó por algunas fuentes y luego también dijo que la OTAN estaba haciendo ensayos militares en esta época.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (7 Abr 2020)

Con todos los respetos por personas como Spielzeug, el tal iker ese o el coronel q ponéis, no entiendo eso de poner el punto de mira en el hombre, yo lo pongo en su discurso ya sea Teresa de calcuta quien los suelte.

El tema de las conspiraciones siempre lo he solventado yo asimilando que cualquier conspiracion grande es una obra de teatro en la que participan muchos actores humanos, entonces estadísticamente es muy probable que algún actor fallen y delate la mentira. 

En este caso este método me falla como un condenado porque actores son miles de millones! Estadísticamente sería seguro q alguno desvelara la mentira! Por eso me cortocircuitaba al principio.

Pero al "hilo" de este hilo, que ocurre si los actores NO SON CONSCIENTES de que representan la obra de unos cuantos listos? Si no son conscientes no pueden chivarse, de ahí que siga con atención las tesis de este hilo del Juguete sobre la genialidad de disfrazar una gripe o cualquier dolencia como virus letal, y que la masa no se entere del papel q esta jugando.


----------



## Pinovski (7 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Spielzeug, agradezco personalmente tus esfuerzos por aclarar un poco la realidad a toda la gente que te lee por aquí, pero me temo que por muy masticado que se lo des, no va a servir de mucho, los borregos nos sobrepasan en muy alta proporción.
> 
> No os dais cuenta pedazo de borregos, que no vivimos en un estado de alarma, sino de alarmismo...
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo con el OP y con su contenido, lo sigo a día a día, pero me parece razonable que haya gente que discrepe respecto a la presunta no existencia del virus y que sea todo sugestión explicándose mediante un aumento sorprendente de neumonías atípicas. Tu comportamiento llamando borrego a todo el que no te de la razón te convierte en todo lo que denuncias, todo el que no tenga el pensamiento monolítico de rechazar la existencia del virus ahora parece que merece insultos. ¿Te has convertido tu ahora en el Ministerio de la Verdad encargado de repartir carnets de quien es borrego y quien no de acuerdo a quien te da la razón y quien no?

Una pena porque el post es interesante pero va camino de la secesión sectaria de dos bandos, los que aún estando de acuerdo con los razonamientos aquí vertidos creen en el virus y los que no, y es una pena terminar así porque en general nos une más de lo que nos separa.


----------



## angela82 (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay muchos ejemplos de cómo modificar el mapa mental de la realidad acaba por convertirse en realidad.
> 
> En mi caso desde que hace varios años *decidí* que no iba a volver a enfermar (modifique mi mapa mental), no he vuelto a enfermar (realidad). Podéis creerlo o no pero así ha sido para mí.
> 
> Esa capacidad de crear realidad con nuestra percepción de la misma, explica muchos sucesos. Veamos algunos y relacionarlos con la narrativa de las "pandemias" que llevamos sufriendo desde hace unos 20 años ya.



Después de leer detenidamente tus posts sobre ese poder de decisión que podemos tener y así modificar nuestro mapa mental, me pregunto: Qué ocurre con los millones de personas que sufren un deterioro cognitivo moderado o grave tipo Alzheimer o similares? Qué mecanismos de defensa tienen todas estas personas que no pueden modificar su mapa mental? Me interesa mucho, porque conozco a bastantes personas con este problema y no son tan viejas.


----------



## individualina (7 Abr 2020)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Personalmente no soy dado a seguir iluminados, ni chamanes, ni poseedores de la verdad absoluta per se, pero en este caso, y desde el principio, la intuición matematico-estadistica me ha hecho tender hacia las tesis defendidas en este hilo por el Juguete con excelentes argumentos y explicaciones.
> 
> Que finalmente puedan ser erróneas, no lo descarto, pero a día de hoy sobrevolando con el dron-mente el bosque para que los árboles sugestiónadores no me tapen una visión amplia del mismo mi selebro bayesiano sigue clamando que esto es huele a humo de un incendio psicológico provocado.
> 
> ...



Esta cuarentena es un buen momento para leerse El Zoo Humano de Desmond Morris, sí.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



En toda guerra hay dos bandos ARMADOS.

Y són las ARMAS las que sustituyen a las leyes y la politica.


Hay que leer más, Clausewitz en este caso.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con el OP y con su contenido, lo sigo a día a día, pero me parece razonable que haya gente que discrepe respecto a la presunta no existencia del virus y que sea todo sugestión explicándose mediante un aumento sorprendente de neumonías atípicas. Tu comportamiento llamando borrego a todo el que no te de la razón te convierte en todo lo que denuncias, todo el que no tenga el pensamiento monolítico de rechazar la existencia del virus ahora parece que merece insultos. ¿Te has convertido tu ahora en el Ministerio de la Verdad encargado de repartir carnets de quien es borrego y quien no de acuerdo a quien te da la razón y quien no?
> 
> Una pena porque el post es interesante pero va camino de la secesión sectaria de dos bandos, los que aún estando de acuerdo con los razonamientos aquí vertidos creen en el virus y los que no, y es una pena terminar así porque en general nos une más de lo que nos separa.



Creo que te has picado innecesariamente con lo de "borregos".

¿Podrías indicarme en qué parte de lo que he escrito digo que no creo en la existencia del virus?

Precisamente abrí un hilo poniendo en duda las cifras dadas por lo medios y aclarando que el virus si que existe.

En 2018 murieron en España 1172 personas cada día de media


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por lo pronto China da por finiquitada la globalización en su formato actual, la producción de los productos básicos volverá a ser local:
> 
> Countries must rethink local production goals - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> Saludos a todos!



Vamos, k la Castuza chinorri quiere k cualquier terruñito esté a un toque de corneta de mamarse otra redada nacional conforme aparecen nuevas amenazas y tal...ké wenos son, k nos llevan de excursión. 

Por cierto, de paso, el rollete victimista k se están montando intramuros para k sus compatriotas se sientan marginados, a cuenta del desprecio y racismo de UE y sobre todo USA ante la desinteresada solidaridá chinorri, les va al pelo. Las comunicaciones de Global Times en esa línea son diáfanas. Por cierto, es conocida la estrategia para este próximo decenio para k la riqueza repercuta hacia dentro ( saben k lo primero para consolidar un sistema es generar un clase media poderosa , no una aristocracia de archiminoyarios k es la k se da en la estructura actual ) .

K apechuguen con su discurso sobre el Oro como pastuki iniwalable , k con sus aseveraciones de hasta hace nada bien podían tener ya sobre la mesa líneas oficiales de intención y hasta de actuación ...y se dejen de poyadas, k de cháchara y sermones vamos servidos ...y precisamente de éso sí k no nos hace falta importar, mirusté.

O sea, a ver esa crypto k contemple el Oro en uno u otro modo y menos globos...k de cháchara vamos servíos pa´tres reencarnaciones. Y como aparezcan las anunciadas y NINGUNA vaya por ahí, la enculada consensuada a escala global es clamorosa.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En toda guerra hay dos bandos ARMADOS.
> 
> Y són las ARMAS las que sustituyen a las leyes y la politica.



Éso si las armas no son precisamente las leyes y la política.

Y los bandos, los k las hacen ...y los k las sufren vía anal . Aquí y en Pernambuco, como ha sido siempre.

Si hay algún bloque k esté por la especie humana y a la k ese desequilibrio obsceno le rompa los esquemas ...bienvenido sea : pero cartas bocarriba y a otra cosa.

K parece k ha venío Chupedmán al rescate...pero aquí no se le ve por ningún láo, mirusté.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Éso si las armas no son precisamente las leyes y la política.
> 
> Y los bandos, los k las hacen ...y los k las sufren vía anal . Aquí y en Pernambuco, como ha sido siempre.
> 
> ...



No se le entiende, esto no es el grupo de guasap de una clase de primaria....mirusté.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No se le entiende, esto no es el grupo de guasap de una clase de primaria....mirusté.



Seguro ? Por tus argumentos de primera cartilla , lo parecía.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Bueno, véte a saber.

Los k ya se habían folláo su Euro, su Dólar, etc ...la tienen botando y en el área para hacerse un traje nuevo . Y sin dar media explicación.

Aquí hay mucha teoría...pero demasiadas cartas por ver. Diría k todas...o casi.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> En toda guerra hay dos bandos ARMADOS.
> 
> Y són las ARMAS las que sustituyen a las leyes y la politica.
> 
> ...



Claro que hay armas y dos bandos enfrentados y ARMADOS

Un par de Clause-Witz:












Tienes que leer a Sun Tzu:

_Los que consiguen que se rindan impotentes los ejércitos ajenos sin luchar son los mejores maestros del Arte de la Guerra_

Mira que ha conseguido China sin usar armas convencionales:







Ha deshecho sus alianzas y el mayor ejército (convencional) de toda la historia de nada sirve en este escenario...

Ha cambiado mucho la forma de hacer la guerra que enfrenta a potencias con capacidad para destruirse mutuamente con armas convencionales.

La guerra de IV generación busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo trasladando el conflicto a la percepción de la realidad de sus ciudadanos. Revoluciones de colores, guerra económica, guerra informativa...

No crees que el "virus" ha cambiado la percepción de la realidad? Y lo que queda...

Entramos en una nueva fase del conflicto, la economía mundial está parada al haber roto China la cadena de distribución, la cadena de valor añadido y la cadena de pagos. La producción China vuelve a ponerse en marcha y ahora puede decidir quién sale en la foto y quién no.

Wall Street, Coronavirus broke Globalism - Belt & Road News

El fin del globalismo es el fin del dólar ya que por motivos estratégicos la cadena de valor añadido y de distribución va a ser principalmente interna a los propios países. Las exportaciones se están restringiendo y con ellas la necesidad de una divisa global.
Y eso lo ha conseguido la narrativa sobre un supuesto nuevo virus...


----------



## Ulisses (7 Abr 2020)

Yo diria que es el fin del globalismo unilateral y el fin de una sola divisa hegemonica mundial.


----------



## Ignorante1 (7 Abr 2020)

Menudo pájaro mencionas para decir virus REAL.
Yo tal cosa no lo he visto por ningún sitio si tu estas seguro de que es real podrías por favor presentar datos (REALES) del mismo?. 

En cuanto al resto pues en gran parte de acuerdo.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Yo diria que es el fin del globalismo unilateral y el fin de una sola divisa hegemonica mundial.



Si no hay divisa mundial entendida como medio de pago, sólo queda el oro como reserva mundial. Y es cuestión de tiempo que algún país cree una divisa respaldada por oro.

Van a tener que enseñar sus cartas en breve y ver que es lo que tiene cada uno. Por ahora sólo hay especulaciones al respecto:

How much gold does China really have and how will it be used?

Con las reglas de juego actuales nadie quiere decir cuánto tiene realmente. Muchos acumulan en secreto y actualizan sus reservas "oficiales" de vez en cuando. China tiene mucho más de lo que reconoce oficialmente pero no son los únicos. El artículo merece la pena.

Ya veo varios artículos diciendo que no van a vender los tresuries yankis que atesoran, por ahora:

China needn't react to Fed's repo facility or dump US Treasury debt: analysts - Global Times

_China's macroeconomic fundamentals and monetary policy are well-conducted and steady, so "there is no necessity to change its foreign exchange reserves…* unless better alternatives appear*."

*Y saldrán mejores alternativas seguro*_


----------



## NewDeal (7 Abr 2020)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Con todos los respetos por personas como Spielzeug, el tal iker ese o el coronel q ponéis, no entiendo eso de poner el punto de mira en el hombre, yo lo pongo en su discurso ya sea Teresa de calcuta quien los suelte.
> 
> El tema de las conspiraciones siempre lo he solventado yo asimilando que cualquier conspiracion grande es una obra de teatro en la que participan muchos actores humanos, entonces estadísticamente es muy probable que algún actor fallen y delate la mentira.
> 
> ...



Cuando el arquitecto te prepara el mapa ya sabe que vas a trabajar para él, felizmente y pensarás que es por tu bien.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El fin del globalismo es el fin del dólar ya que por motivos estratégicos la cadena de valor añadido y de distribución va a ser principalmente interna a los propios países. Las exportaciones se están restringiendo y con ellas la necesidad de una divisa global.
> Y eso lo ha conseguido la narrativa sobre un supuesto nuevo virus...



El fin del dólar ( y no sólo . de TODO el fiat global cuyas naves están quemando a todo gas ) puede no ser un ataque a quien ha estafado con él durante décadas, sino un favor en toda regla y un borrado de huellas niqueláo.

Por lo pronto, las presuntas economías agredidas, TRAS AVISARNOS DE ELLO TODO EL AÑO PASADO, se muestran generosos en el fiestón contable como jamás antes lo habían hecho - hasta el 2019 pre-kolonavilus todo era rigor y austericidio hacia la plebe, déficits insalvables , recesiones camufladas en eufemismos baratos y un efecto Cantillon orientáo a su panda burbujera AL MILÍMETRO ... - . Y resulta k ahora todo lo contrario y como si no costase...y encima, tirándose el pisto altruísta y protector de sus respectivas plebes. Y ojo, k ese discurso ya lo puso sobre la mesa la Lagarta del BCE *antes* de tóa la copla vírica. Y no rechinaba ni ná esa furcia genocida en su papel de Teresa de Calcuta hacia sus súbditos y no poco lo comentamos en su día.

Claro k hay dos bandos enfrentados ( k no necesariamente armados - no AMBOS - ). Pero ojo con k toda la castuza no esté en uno de ellos...y nosotros, los muertitos de jambre GLOBALES, en el otro.

Insisto : Las cryptos con k vayan a niquelar esta encrucijada nos dirán MUCHO de ello. Sobre todo de si están peleáos y cadacualo quiere imponer su dominancia , o van a pachas...a por nuestro ojete.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

Bueno, ya dije que no iba a discutir más sobre si el virus es real o si lo único real es el nuevo nombre a una enfermedad ya existente para crear una nueva narrativa...

Si quieres creer que el virus es real, estupendo. Alégrate y estate tranquilo, China ya lo ha curado sin vacuna ni nada y vuelve a la actividad económica normal:

China restarts its Economy as Rest of the World Continues to Slip

Es su pandemia, su narrativa y controlan el timming de la epidemia. Es su obra de teatro y controlan el guión. Lo llevo diciendo desde el comienzo. Y todo esto no tendría sentido si el virus fuese real ya que no tendrían ningún control sobre la situación, los timmings...

Air Pollution in China: Real-time Air Quality Index Visual Map
La polución a niveles del año pasado...


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Para escépticos anti-bloques - y todo lo contrario - un par de cortes de una entrevista espléndida de hora y pico de hace unos días - k ya subí a algún hilo en burbuja creo k sobre la UE o Alemania o algo así - acerca del Deustche bank ...k ligan, a nivel de pufos entre ellos, dejación criminal POR NORMA COMERCIAL en operativa bankster anti lavado de pasta ó evasión de riqueza patria...al Deustche, Trump y el círculo más íntimo de Putin ( sin decirlo , lo mismo k decir sus compadres/testaferros ) .

De verdá, k éstos tipos se meen fuera del tiesto y se líen a tortas entre ellos por sus plebes...no es poco estridente. EN fin...puntos k cada cual puede sumar a su perspectiva como vea conveniente, c´est tout.










***La busco y subo la entrevista entera en un segundo ( recomendabilísima para pillar TODA la copla del DB - origen, evolución, degeneración, piratas compañeros de viaje...- sin topicazos gilichorras y con info de primera mano y de putísima madre ).

OK, entera en spoiler.



Spoiler: Entrevista Completa


----------



## angela82 (7 Abr 2020)

Muy interesante lo que dice este forense alemán de Hamburgo. Reconoce que el virus existe, pero el miedo es desproporcionado.

El médico forense Püschel: *"En Hamburgo, nadie ha muerto por coronavirus sin una enfermedad previa"*

El renombrado médico forense de Hamburgo, Klaus Püschel, considera que *el miedo al coronavirus es exagerado*. Él y su equipo están haciendo una autopsia a los muertos en Hamburgo, y señala que el virus fue sólo la última gota en estos casos.

El médico forense de Hamburgo, Klaus Püschel, y su equipo están examinando a las víctimas del coronavirus en la ciudad hanseática, y considera que el temor al virus es exagerado. Hasta ahora no ha muerto ni una sola persona por el virus en Hamburgo que no estuviera previamente enferma , dijo Püschel al periódico "Hamburger Morgenpost". *"Este virus influye en nuestras vidas de una manera completamente exagerada. Esto está fuera de toda proporción con respecto al peligro que representa el virus"*, dice el renombrado científico forense. *"Estoy convencido de que la tasa de mortalidad del coronavirus ni siquiera se mostrará como un pico en la mortalidad anual"*. No había razón para temer la muerte en relación con la propagación de la enfermedad en la región de Hamburgo.

*"Todos los que hemos examinado hasta ahora han tenido cáncer, enfermedades pulmonares crónicas, han fumado mucho o han sido severamente obesos, han padecido diabetes o han tenido enfermedades cardiovasculares"*. En estos casos, el virus fue la gota que colmó el vaso. Su equipo acababa de examinar el cuerpo de la primera mujer de 100 años que murió con Covid-19. Aquí fue la última gota.

Rechtsmediziner Püschel: „In Hamburg ist niemand ohne Vorerkrankung an Corona gestorben“ - WELT


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

De un medio "hamijo"...artículo sobre el presumible nuevo Dólar Digital, así como de la crypto china k anuncian mucho más avanzada ( comparable , d nuevo, a la Libra de Facebook ).

Se centran en su operativa, patentes de funcionamiento, necesidá de control antifraude , contexto vírico k la hace especialmente útil , etc...*pero de respaldo en Oro...ni puta papa*. Ni la yankee, ni la China.

En principio y sin nada k les dé una vueltilla...Panfletada de CARROÑA FIAT A LA ENÉSIMA POTENCIA en ambos casos.

*Is Now the Time for a Digital Dollar? - Belt & Road News*

*¿Es ahora el momento de un dólar digital?*
Por
Escritorio de informes comerciales
-
2 de abril de 2020

_Un borrador filtrado del proyecto de ley de estímulo económico de los Estados Unidos mencionó la creación de un 'dólar digital'_
El coronavirus ha tenido efectos generalizados en todo el mundo. En la mayor parte del mundo, todo, desde viajar hasta comprar comida y asistir a reuniones de negocios, es radicalmente diferente hoy que hace un mes y se espera que muchos de estos cambios, aunque se hicieron con prisa, permanezcan en su lugar.
Esto también podría ser cierto a nivel político. Los expertos de todo el mundo han advertido que, por ejemplo, las medidas de vigilancia que se han puesto en práctica en un esfuerzo por contener la propagación del virus en ciertas partes del mundo.
El gobierno de los Estados Unidos se ha visto obligado a reunir y aprobar apresuradamente una serie de proyectos de ley de estímulo como parte de los esfuerzos de emergencia para evitar que la economía mundial se hunda.
La factura más reciente otorgó $ 1200 en pagos directos a adultos elegibles en los Estados Unidos, con bonificaciones de $ 500 por cada hijo calificado; se espera que se pasen aún más paquetes de estímulo en las próximas semanas y meses.
Sin embargo, la repentina necesidad de distribuir ayuda económica directamente a una población tan grande de la población de los Estados Unidos no viene sin su propio conjunto de desafíos logísticos: mientras que un proyecto de ley similar que habría sido aprobado hace veinte (o incluso diez) años probablemente habría implicado resmas de cheques enviados a través del servicio postal.
Hoy, sin embargo, la distribución del estímulo económico depende mucho más de la tecnología financiera y, si bien los legisladores finalmente decidieron que la mayoría del dinero se distribuiría mediante depósito directo, se menciona la posible distribución mediante la formación de un "dólar digital" y un dólar electrónico. que se depositaría en las billeteras de Digital Dollar; apareció brevemente en un borrador filtrado del proyecto de ley de estímulo económico que finalmente se convirtió en ley.
Aunque el concepto del dólar digital no logró ganar tracción como una solución práctica para distribuir el estímulo de la corona, el simple hecho de que se lo tuvo en cuenta en primer lugar ha despertado bastante entusiasmo en los mundos de la criptomoneda y la tecnología financiera; Algunos argumentan que esta es la primera vez que los legisladores consideran seriamente una versión digitalizada del USD y que, por lo tanto, esta consideración marca un hito importante en el camino hacia lo que puede ser un futuro inevitable de las monedas digitales del Banco Central.
¿Qué tipo de efectos tendrá la introducción de un concepto de USD digital en las políticas legales sobre el futuro de la economía estadounidense? ¿Todavía existe la posibilidad de que el coronavirus pueda causar la creación permanente de un dólar digital? ¿O simplemente no es el momento adecuado?


> "Ahora no es el momento de la hora de aficionados"



El Dr. Marc Fleury, pionero de código abierto y fundador de la firma de criptomonedas y fintech Two Prime, dijo a Finance Magnates que con o sin el dólar digital, la conclusión es que el alivio económico es crucial en este momento en particular.
"En un momento en que las personas no pueden trabajar, para aquellos que viven de un sueldo a otro, los ahorros se están evaporando rápidamente", dijo.
"Obtener un alivio financiero lo antes posible es primordial para mantener el orden civil". Fleury calificó la crisis como "una cuestión de seguridad nacional" y agregó que "esta es la razón por la cual la guardia nacional está desplegada en los Estados Unidos".
Un dólar digital basado en blockchain podría, en teoría, proporcionar este alivio económico. Idealmente, un sistema basado en blockchain resolvería el problema del "flujo" del estímulo económico: en otras palabras, el movimiento de nuevo capital, en lugar del "stock" de nuevo capital "es el problema técnico".
"Puedes crear el dinero a nivel federal, pero ¿cómo lo obtienes en manos de la gente?", Preguntó Fleury.
Fleury dijo que esto es posible a través del sistema financiero tradicional, "pero es engorroso".
Además, muchas de "las personas que más necesitan [el estímulo] pueden no tener una cuenta bancaria para empezar".
Por lo tanto, el dólar digital puede haber parecido inicialmente una solución brillante para un problema complicado.
Reuben Yap, administrador del proyecto de la red de criptomonedas Zcoin, dijo que "el atractivo es simple: tener acceso directo a los ciudadanos con una burocracia mínima y la capacidad de proporcionar dólares directamente a las personas, incluidos los no bancarizados", dijo Yap. "Lo veo como una forma de enviar dinero a los ciudadanos promedio". Como tal, el Dr. Fleury dijo que "la tecnología de billetera digital y criptográfica podría haber presentado soluciones".
Sin embargo, "ahora no es el momento para la hora de aficionados".


> Si bien el dólar digital puede parecer teóricamente una buena solución, la realidad es mucho más complicada.



En otras palabras, si bien la tecnología blockchain podría emplearse teóricamente en un momento como este para distribuir el estímulo, el gobierno de los EE. UU. Debería emplear un sistema blockchain de terceros para distribuir el dinero o crear la cadena blockchain completa (y la correspondiente billeteras) desde cero, ninguno de los cuales parece ser un curso de acción particularmente aceptable para la Fed.
Por lo tanto, Fleury cree que el dólar digital "probablemente fue retirado de la cuenta porque en realidad es una solución tecnológica difícil", dijo.
De hecho, no hay muchas soluciones existentes que puedan "soportar el volumen necesario para la tecnología de pago", y la empresa de cifrado promedio es "demasiado pequeña y privada para recibir realmente las llaves del reino en tiempos de crisis".
Los sentimientos de Fleury son compartidos por J. Christopher Giancarlo, ex presidente de la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos de los Estados Unidos (CFTC) y cofundador de la Fundación Digital Dollar, que aboga por la creación eventual de un USD basado en blockchain.
"Estados Unidos tiene que proceder de manera reflexiva, inteligente y deliberada", dijo Giancarlo a CoinTelegraph en una entrevista durante el fin de semana. "Abogamos por los programas piloto como una forma de explorar la utilización del dólar digital y cómo se puede usar, incluso cómo se puede usar en una crisis".
"Pero creo que uno debe ser muy cauteloso al tratar de lanzar algo tan grande como esto en medio de una crisis", dijo.


> Un dólar digital podría tener implicaciones importantes más allá del alivio económico relacionado con el coronavirus



De hecho, Reuben Yap también dijo que la inclusión inicial del dólar digital en el proyecto de ley de estímulo probablemente fue una "respuesta instintiva". Sin embargo, incluso más allá de los desafíos técnicos asociados con el lanzamiento del proyecto, hay una serie de otras consideraciones que deben tenerse en cuenta: "esto no es algo que podamos superar", dijo Yap.
"Por ejemplo, debemos considerar las implicaciones con la privacidad, ya que todas estas billeteras estarán vinculadas a una identidad".
Yap señaló en particular una línea en el proyecto de ley que habría hecho que las billeteras estuvieran sujetas a la Ley de Privacidad de 1974, sin embargo, dijo, "todavía tenemos que sopesar esto contra la necesidad de privacidad individual. Este dólar digital también podría convertirse en una puerta de entrada para la extracción de efectivo físico, que actualmente es la forma más privada de realizar transacciones financieras ".
Por lo tanto, la creación de un dólar digital es algo que se implementa mejor con el tiempo, con una reflexión cuidadosa y pruebas rigurosas.
Dicho esto, sin embargo, muchos parecen estar de acuerdo en que aunque el Dólar digital no estará en nuestros bolsillos digitales mañana, es inevitable en algún momento del juego.
Yap señaló que esto es a pesar del hecho de que "a principios de año", el presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jerome Powell, "había dicho que la Fed aún no estaba considerando emitir su propio CBDC, a pesar de evaluar constantemente sus pros y sus contras".
Sin embargo, si la Fed ha cambiado su posición sobre este tema, Yap dijo que "necesitamos detalles claros sobre su implementación, y su impacto a más largo plazo en la sociedad debe sopesarse, en lugar de apresurarse a lanzar una solución de 'Dólar digital' en respuesta al coronavirus. Si se implementa, esto es algo que viviría de [más allá] del coronavirus ”.


> Aunque el coronavirus puede no resultar en la creación de un dólar digital, muchos expertos coinciden en que hay un USD digital en las tarjetas



De hecho, los CBDC han sido un tema importante de discusión durante el año pasado en los Estados Unidos y más allá, particularmente después del lanzamiento del proyecto Libra de Facebook.
El proyecto propuso la formación de una red financiera internacional impulsada por "Tokens Libra", que estaban programados para ser monedas estables vinculadas a una "canasta" de monedas fiduciarias de naciones de todo el mundo.
Si bien el proyecto ha tenido algunos retrasos, la mera posibilidad de que una corporación privada pueda tener el poder de crear su propio sistema financiero global se percibió como una gran amenaza para las economías nacionales de todo el mundo.
La mayoría de los legisladores y reguladores respondieron con políticas restrictivas y legislación reaccionaria; sin embargo, algunos adoptaron otro enfoque y decidieron que producirían su propia moneda digital nacional como una forma de combatir la amenaza de Libra.
El ejemplo más significativo de esto fue China. El país ya había anunciado planes para lanzar su propia moneda digital hace varios años; sin embargo, el lanzamiento de Libra causó que China acelere el proceso (aunque el CBDC de China, que se esperaba se lanzara en noviembre, aún no se ha implementado).
La decisión de China de impulsar su proyecto CBDC hacia adelante causó algunas preocupaciones de que el país pudiera aprovechar el uso de la moneda digital como una forma de sacar capital de monedas como el USD y el EUR y a su propia economía.
El presidente ejecutivo de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, hizo este punto cuando testificó ante el Congreso en octubre de 2019.
"China se está moviendo rápidamente para lanzar una idea similar en los próximos meses", dijo Zuckerberg en sus comentarios de apertura. “Libra estará respaldado principalmente por dólares, y creo que extenderá el liderazgo financiero de Estados Unidos en todo el mundo, así como nuestros valores democráticos y una supervisión. Pero si Estados Unidos no innova, nuestro liderazgo financiero no está garantizado ".


> Con o sin coronavirus, la carrera internacional para crear e implementar CBDC todavía está en marcha.



Dave Jevans, director ejecutivo de la firma de seguridad cibernética CipherTrace, dijo a Finance Magnates que ve el final inevitable del sistema basado en efectivo en Estados Unidos: "los días de entregar billetes de dólar en papel y monedas de metal a su tienda de comestibles o el barista de la cafetería está llegando a su fin ", comentó.
Sin embargo, Jevans dijo que la crisis del coronavirus podría ser el catalizador que el gobierno de los EE. UU. Necesita para comenzar a producir el dólar digital: “si la necesidad de mitigar los impactos económicos de la crisis del coronavirus inspira el desarrollo de un dólar digital, el gobierno de los EE. UU. Será mucho más equipado para competir con el Banco Popular de China en la carrera de Moneda Digital del Banco Central (CBDC) ".
"Dicho esto, China ya está muy por delante del resto del mundo en términos de desarrollo de su yuan digital", continuó Jevans. "La semana pasada, se publicaron recientemente cinco patentes para el CBDC de China que cubrían, entre otros aspectos, el registro de transacciones, el apoyo comercial anónimo y la asistencia en la supervisión y el manejo de cuentas ilegales".
Esto podría tener una serie de consecuencias más allá del ámbito económico: “China no es ajena a la vigilancia de sus propios ciudadanos, pero si el yuan digital se emite a través de la amplia iniciativa de China Sixty Country Belt & Road, el yuan digital podría convertirse en una moneda global rivalizar con el dólar estadounidense de la noche a la mañana ”, dijo Jevans, lo que podría significar que los poderes de vigilancia de China podrían expandirse más allá de sus fronteras con la introducción de un yuan digital.
Por otro lado, los Estados Unidos también pueden perder la oportunidad de establecer estándares de seguridad global para el uso de CBDC.
"La inevitable digitalización de los sistemas financieros mundiales, desafortunadamente, significa que los delincuentes están encontrando nuevas formas de lavar dinero fuera del efectivo", dijo Jevans.
"Por lo tanto, es primordial que cualquier país que implemente una moneda digital priorice el cumplimiento y la seguridad ALD mientras mantiene la privacidad de sus usuarios".


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Cada día con más ganas de pillar un bate y dedicarme al reparto de limones, mirusté... vamos a salir de ésta como disciplinados Escolapios.

*Coronavirus and the Future of Surveillance - Belt & Road News*





En fin, dejo una intro y kadakualo k siga, k mí me da la risa ( o casi ). Pero vamos, k hay operativas de control en transportes, individuales, físicas... :



_"La nueva pandemia de coronavirus está causando decenas de miles de muertes, causando devastación económica, lo que lleva a encierros en gran parte del mundo y altera las sociedades y sus supuestos.

Pero en el futuro, uno de sus legados más significativos será la forma en que la pandemia encaja con otra gran interrupción global de los últimos años, el aumento y la difusión de la vigilancia digital habilitada por la inteligencia artificial (IA).

Las medidas de salud pública siempre han dependido de la vigilancia, pero eso ha sido especialmente cierto en las respuestas de los gobiernos al coronavirus. China, después de suprimir inicialmente la noticia del brote en Wuhan, utilizó su arsenal de herramientas de vigilancia para hacer frente a la pandemia.

Estas técnicas iban desde desplegar cientos de miles de monitores de vecindario para registrar los movimientos y temperaturas de las personas, hasta la vigilancia masiva de teléfonos móviles, trenes y datos de vuelos para rastrear a las personas que habían viajado a las regiones afectadas..."_



*mamada a mamada...hasta el hojaldre final*

__


----------



## sans-pisito (7 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> De un medio "hamijo"...artículo sobre el presumible nuevo Dólar Digital, así como de la crypto china k anuncian mucho más avanzada ( comparable , d nuevo, a la Libra de Facebook ).
> 
> Se centran en su operativa, patentes de funcionamiento, necesidá de control antifraude , contexto vírico k la hace especialmente útil , etc...*pero de respaldo en Oro...ni puta papa*. Ni la yankee, ni la China.
> 
> ...



Dice un monton de cosas que no tienen sentido. La tecnologia blockchain no es necesaria para distribuir las ayudas del gobierno. La tecnologia blockchain no es necesaria cuando hay una autoridad central certificadora (gobierno). Eso ya se discutio en hilos de este foro. Solo se usa para cosas decentralizadas tipo bitcoin.

Lo que se ve claro es que tienen ganas de eliminar el efectivo. Quieren hacer un experimento que no se ha hecho nunca, y menos a escala global. Asocian el efectivo al narcotrafico y no es asi. Las motivaciones de la gente para usar el efectivo son muy diversas y en la mayoria de los casos no tienen nada que ver con el crimen.

No tienen ni puta idea de las consecuencias que va a tener. Yo creo que habra un pequeno periodo de deflacion, y en un par de años una inflaccion brutal. Pueden contener la inflaccion a corto plazo mediante corralitos. En Brasil y Rusia hubo pequenos corralitos para contener la inflaccion a corto plazo. Al quitar el efectivo lo que van a conseguir es que la gente se lance a ahorrar en bienes duraderos, y la inflaccion va a ser brutal. No la van a poder contener.

Ademas del incremento de precios, otra cosa que ocurrira, al estar la economia cada vez mas dirigida por el estado sera una variedad/calidad/abundancia de bienes de consumo parecidas a las que tenian en los paises del COMECON. El descenso en la calidad que van a tener los bienes de consumo sera como pasar de conducir un Audi a conducir un Trabant.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Dice un monton de cosas que no tienen sentido. La tecnologia blockchain no es necesaria para distribuir las ayudas del gobierno. La tecnologia blockchain no es necesaria cuando hay una autoridad central certificadora (gobierno). Eso ya se discutio en hilos de este foro. Solo se usa para cosas decentralizadas tipo bitcoin.



Para distribuír las ayudas del gobierno, no. Pero para dar a esa operativa un barniz de descentralización/"memocracia monetaria"/supervisión más allá del control castuzo...pues sí. Y la borregada se apaña con sucedáneos. Hasta sucedáneo de vida calzan...pues de ahí, p´abajo, cero problemas.

De cualquier modo, k nahide espere descentralización en esos proyectos, vamos...sino exactamente todo lo contrario. Ése es el doble filo crypto. Y recordemos k un proyecto es tan descentralizado como su eslabón más débil. Asínn ke...

Pero vamos, k paciencia...porke el ORO algo tiene k pintar. En la cara A ...o en el reverso. Vamox viendo.


----------



## Ignorante1 (7 Abr 2020)

Espera, espera, hay un malentendido lo de pájaro no me expresé bien, me refería al pajarraco ese que tu mencionas. Lo del virus ya veo que estás convencido, bueno pues muy bien tu con tu razón yo sigo sin creer en esta mascarada. Cuando aparezcan las pruebas CIENTÍFICAS y no me vale lo que dicen ahora que les parece o que todo conduce a.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Abr 2020)

Si retiran el dinero en efectivo, retiran las inyecciones de liquidez en el sistema para que siga funcionando. La droga se vende en la calle en todos los países occidentales. No veo a los gitanos de Pan Bendito o las Tres Mil Viviendas manejando criptomonedas. Tal vez el dinero de los diamantes de Amberes pueda esconderse, pero el del narcotráfico va a ser más complicado. Aunque sé que ése es el sueño húmedo de los banqueros: pasar de pagarte por guardar tus depósitos a cobrarte por lo mismo y que no tengas alternativas. Si eso ocurre en España, es porque vamos a estar monitorizados y vigilados como los chinos, o que un gramo de coca se pueda pagar con una onza de plata.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Si retiran el dinero en efectivo, retiran las inyecciones de liquidez en el sistema para que siga funcionando. La droga se vende en la calle en todos los países occidentales. No veo a los gitanos de Pan Bendito o las Tres Mil Viviendas manejando criptomonedas. Tal vez el dinero de los diamantes de Amberes pueda esconderse, pero el del narcotráfico va a ser más complicado. Aunque sé que ése es el sueño húmedo de los banqueros: pasar de pagarte por guardar tus depósitos a cobrarte por lo mismo y que no tengas alternativas. Si eso ocurre en España, es porque vamos a estar monitorizados y vigilados como los chinos, o que un gramo de coca se pueda pagar con una onza de plata.



Exacto.

La Cara B debe ser resuelta. Por cierto, los jrandes magnates son los primeros interesados, más k los calorros k comentas ( si el hipercontrol digital-fiscal incomoda a un muerto de jambre ...imagínate a ellos ). El menudeo se puede resolver con botellas , lechones o pitillos. Los palés de mercancía, no...éso necesita DINERO BUENO y con capacidá de depósito de riqueza.


----------



## Ignorante1 (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Claro que hay armas y dos bandos enfrentados y ARMADOS
> 
> Un par de Clause-Witz:
> Ver archivo adjunto 280146
> ...



No te parece que se tendrán que reunir los dos bandos, para acabar explotando a los de siempre que cojan dormidos (a los pueblos domesticados) creando un nuevo sistema donde cada parte ceda una pequeña parcela de su poder, los globalistas, tendrían que renunciar a su imposible de dominar el mundo y los Nacionalistas aceptar una moneda universal por supuesto que no se pudiera (dentro de lo que cabe ) manipular haciendo un tipo de barrido de moneda falsa suave. Porque si no es así lo seguro será la fuerza con guillotinas incluidas.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Yo no he dicho k las cryptos vayan a ser la "Cara B" . Es más, con 5G´s , hipercontrol castuzo , una ciudadanía global expoliada y empobrecida , profundamente frustrada y tiñosa ...y otras gaitas, no veo k las k no pasen por el aro y se integren en la "cascada oficial" - de cryptos castuzas - tengan recursos para eludir el control del establishment...hay mucha milonga "livertariha" sobre éso a la caza de incautos. Pero ojo...las cryptos pueden integrarse en el sistema futuro con posibilidades de revalorización y crecimiento como proyectos fiscalizables ... y ésa es otra historia.

A día de hoy, y en mi opinión, sólo el Oro representa, crea , expresa y cierra una transferencia privada y anónima k nace y muere en la propia acción de pago.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Pues si es físico y finito...no es razón para k no crezca, sino todo lo contrario.

Para mí, tiene muy limitado su efecto de red...y éso corre a favor de k las cryptos reciban el tsunami de fiat k se está rifando.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2020)

Vamos a sacar al virus de la explicación de lo que ha pasado:

1. China es el motor de crecimiento mundial desde la anterior crisis. El resto de los países son dependientes para que sus economías puedan funcionar sin colapsar. Exporta todo tipo de productos que necesitan otras industrias para producir y productos finales para el comercio. Si se para, se para la industria, el comercio y con ellos la cadena de pagos a nivel mundial. Es el corazón de la economía globalizada.

2. China dice que se para de golpe y el resto de países tienen que parar a los pocos meses pues no hay repuestos para las industrias, ni funciona la cadena de pagos, va a haber desabastecimiento de ciertos productos. Va a ser muy difícil gestionar la situación a nivel social. El resto de países tiene que gestionar una situación de colapso y tiene que gestionarlo sin que su población entre en panico ni haya revueltas, en definitiva tiene que mantener gobernable su territorio.

3. China dice que se va a recuperar del infarto pero que sólo va a bombear sangre a quien use oro como colateral para los intercambios comerciales. Cambio de sistema monetario con su correspondiente transferencia de riqueza y poder de unos a otros.

________

Respecto al virus en esta historia tienes varias posibilidades:

1. Tras años y años de peligroso, caro y difícil trabajo en laboratorios saca un virus muy peligrosos que controla a la perfección y sabe cuándo ponerlo en marcha como dispersar lo por el mundo para que en cada país afecte de una forma, etc. Tienen control absoluto del timming. Tu versión, son capaces de modificar la realidad y controlar sus efectos.

2. Versión aprovecho un nuevo virus muy peligroso que aparece por casualidad. Versión el virus es real y muy peligroso. Aprovecho algo casual para imponer mi agenda.

3. Versión el virus es un cuento chino. Narrativa, un nuevo nombre para una enfermedad ya existente para tener excusa con la que parar su economía. El virus no existe o es uno más de los virus que pueden causar neumonía. Versión modifico el mapa de la realidad para lograr mis objetivos y justificar mis actos.

Y China deja que el resto de países gestionen su narrativa como mejor les convenga internamente mientras redefinen las alianzas, realizan purgas para expulsar agentes del anterior sistema monetario... Cada país escoge gestionar el nuevo guión como más le guste y volver a funcionar una vez acepten otras reglas de juego que implican un nuevo sistema monetario y acabar con el poder en la sombra que sustentaba el actual.

Que cada uno valore que versión del virus es más sencilla, eficaz y segura para conseguir los objetivos de China.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vamos a sacar al virus de la explicación de lo que ha pasado:
> 
> 1. China es el motor de crecimiento mundial desde la anterior crisis. El resto de los países son dependientes para que sus economías puedan funcionar sin colapsar. Exporta todo tipo de productos que necesitan otras industrias para producir y productos finales para el comercio. Si se para, se para la industria, el comercio y con ellos la cadena de pagos a nivel mundial. Es el corazón de la economía globalizada.
> 
> ...



Un apunte a éso sin querer tocar las narices...pero en la línea k ya comentaba esta tarde...k es k ...ES GRACIOSO / triste, pero gracioso ).

Con el pastizal k han trincáo en venta de mascarillas, etc ...con potencias occidentales peleándose por hacerse con pedidos ...otros incluso estafados por partidas fraudulentas, tests k no chutan...y los chinos ( en la inho k linkaba joy a la tarde ) llamando a k todo diox esté en condiciones de producir ese tipo de recursos.  

Chocante , pero k muy chocante, k tengan más interés en k este tipo de de intervenciones castuzas sean fluídas...k en pillar cacho de ellas, cosa k seguro k les gusta más k a un tonto una pinza. Imo, el chequeo de la borregada global está hecho y la mansedumbre del personal ha pasado con nota , diploma, medalla y copa...así k...a guardarlo en la recámara, mirusté ( y no será ni por el forro, el último k veamos - amplificado por los sistemas de control k también comentábamos esta tarde - ).

Un RIP de la especie bochornoso y en tóa regla, desgraciadamente. Probablemente la libertá k más de uno reclame ahora...sea excesivo premio para esta legión de irrepetibles mamarrachos. Y, para nada me olvido, y con mención estelar...de mamarrachas.


----------



## esseri (7 Abr 2020)

Dejo el link a secas, k el forero merece reconocimiento con semejante thread.

*China propone a la ONU reinventar internet para dar más control a los gobiernos*


----------



## Pinovski (7 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bueno, ya dije que no iba a discutir más sobre si el virus es real o si lo único real es el nuevo nombre a una enfermedad ya existente para crear una nueva narrativa...
> 
> Si quieres creer que el virus es real, estupendo. Alégrate y estate tranquilo, China ya lo ha curado sin vacuna ni nada y vuelve a la actividad económica normal:
> 
> ...



Pues no se que van a recomenzar, por que depende muchísimo de las exportaciones y su mercado interno sigue siendo relativamente débil


----------



## Victor Chanov (8 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es su pandemia, su narrativa y controlan el timming de la epidemia. Es su obra de teatro y controlan el guión. Lo llevo diciendo desde el comienzo. Y todo esto no tendría sentido si el virus fuese real ya que no tendrían ningún control sobre la situación, los timmings...



Wuhan abre todo hoy. Dice que ayer fue el primer día con 0 muertes por Covid-19 en toda China. Están como en diciembre de 2019:

China vuelve a la normalidad con los sitios turísticos llenos de gente

Está claro que el pico y posterior caída en USA, será muy simbólico. Lo que no entiendo es por qué Italia está retrasando tanto los plazos, si hay zonas del país que están absolutamente controladas.

El timing está siendo milimétrico


----------



## esseri (8 Abr 2020)

En efecto, es ahora cuando es limitado el efecto de red del Oro. De hecho, toca esperar la evolución de unos mecanismos de descubrimiento de precios desconectados de la realidá...e incluso, porké no ?...nuevos recursos en ese sentido.

Yo he posteado sobre cryptos, no sobre Bitcoin. Y por supuesto, no entiendo la escasez del Oro y la de Bitcoin comparables, pues cryptos hay muchas y muy diferentes, pero k pueden ser activos monetarios descentralizados válidos - de hecho, en determinadas facetas, mejores k BTC - . En cuanto a las especulaciones k haces sobre el suelo de Bitcoin y sus causas, el poder de los holders, etc ...creo k con ver los 25 pares más activos de BTC es suficiente para comprobar k 22 de ellos son manguerazos de un Tether creado de la nada y respaldado en mierda ( Bitcoin price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap ) ...y ése sí es un factor primordial en su cotización chanchullada e,imo, absolutamente irreal. Personalmente, creo k las cryptos pueden crecer en base a otros parámetros más realistas e incluso retener la riqueza k se les confíe, pues están mucho más maduras operativamente k en el burbujón de 2017...y a éso me refería ( aunque hay grandes intereses de las ballenas k comentas , comenzando por los exchanges archicargados k dan bola a un Tether k burbujea su tesoro principal , con lo k seguro k BTC , por pura imagen de marca y notoriedá, se aprovechará en caso de k un fiat bastante desesperado ahora mismo entre en el sector ).

Sin querer ser grosero pero sí discreto, creo k con ésto se puede dar por respondido tu post . Te lo digo porke realmente intento k mis alusiones a las cryptos sean escuetas y genéricas ya k no siento el topic cómodo para este hilo , al menos en este momento ( salvo en las cryptos gubernamentales k ya han anunciado los bloques implicados en el conflicto monetario de fondo ...y de las k se presume una influencia importante en la evolución del mismo ).


----------



## veritas et virtus (8 Abr 2020)

China tendrá lo que se merece.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Abr 2020)

Y qué se merece el Tio Sam, que mato impúdicamente y alevosamente y criminalmente a dos ciudades enteras en Japón, SIN TENER NECESIDAD DE ELLO???

Anda a parlaaaaaa….


----------



## veritas et virtus (8 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo soy chino. Bajo el poderoso poder de China y el gobierno chino, sé que somos tan disciplinados y *unidos* que contra el virus. Estoy orgulloso de que soy chino. Y lo que quiero expresar es que *debemos protegernos* bien y ser disciplinados, en lugar de adivinar de qué país se originó el virus. Solo de esta manera podemos tener éxito desde la *guerra* de coronavirus. China está llena de agradecimiento, cualquiera sea lo difícil que se encuentre el mundo, les ayudaríamos sin dudarlo. Tampoco sabes cuánto esfuerzo y *sacrificio* ha hecho China en esta guerra de virus. *No juzgues por ti mismo*. Finalmente, los mejores deseos para el mundo.



Cui bono.


----------



## ventxema (8 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> De un medio "hamijo"...artículo sobre el presumible nuevo Dólar Digital, así como de la crypto china k anuncian mucho más avanzada ( comparable , d nuevo, a la Libra de Facebook ).
> 
> Se centran en su operativa, patentes de funcionamiento, necesidá de control antifraude , contexto vírico k la hace especialmente útil , etc...*pero de respaldo en Oro...ni puta papa*. Ni la yankee, ni la China.
> 
> ...



Ya se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva que la siguiente fase será la prohibición del efectivo. 
¿Y si lo que tratan es de posicionarse es es nueva realidad? La parte metalera queda para una segunda derivada que se producirá al deshacer la globalización y que por fuerza hará que no sea necesaria una moneda global.

Y si todo es digital, a parte del control automatico de todas nuestras vidas (algo que a ningún amante del poder le pasa inadvertido y menos al partido comunista chino) con las consiguiente pérdida de libertades individuales, lo único que puede revertir la misma es la caída de las redes eléctricas y/o de comunicaciones y de ahí las reticencias de unos y otros en poner tal o cual tecnología (Y por ende la guerra de las 5g).

Como decís hay muchas cartas por poner encima de la mesa, pero algunas ya han salido y otras están saliendo y todo se va acelerando confirme el conflicto va escalando.


----------



## veritas et virtus (8 Abr 2020)

ventxema dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado por activa y por pasiva que la siguiente fase será la prohibición del efectivo.
> ¿Y si lo que tratan es de posicionarse es es nueva realidad? La parte metalera queda para una segunda derivada que se producirá al deshacer la globalización y que por fuerza hará que no sea necesaria una moneda global.
> 
> Y si todo es digital, a parte del control automatico de todas nuestras vidas (algo que a ningún amante del poder le pasa inadvertido y menos al partido comunista chino) con las consiguiente pérdida de libertades individuales, lo único que puede revertir la misma es la caída de las redes eléctricas y/o de comunicaciones y de ahí las reticencias de unos y otros en poner tal o cual tecnología (Y por ende la guerra de las 5g).
> ...



Estado quebrado.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (8 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y qué se merece el Tio Sam, que mato impúdicamente y alevosamente y criminalmente a dos ciudades enteras en Japón, SIN TENER NECESIDAD DE ELLO???
> 
> Anda a parlaaaaaa….



Curioso ejemplo has escogido .


Hombre si me dices por el exterminio de los nativos norteamericanos , sus guerras en Corea o Vietnam , dos veces contra Irak , Afganistan, sus incursiones letales en hispanoamerica ... lo comprendreria mas , ya que los nipones anteriores a 1945 eran unos tipos muy tercos y dificiles de parar .


----------



## ventxema (8 Abr 2020)

Estoy contigo en que el virus se puede sacar de la ecuación. Es más, tampoco importaría quieto lo ha creado en origen.


Spielzeug dijo:


> *Vamos a sacar al virus de la explicación de lo que ha pasado:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respecto al virus tus opciones 1 y 2 no tienen sentido (y por eso las pones) pero el nuevo virus no es ni tan mortal ni tan malo colmo lo pintan. 
Desde el 2015 se saben que tienen la tecnología para hacerlo. Y no lo negaron en su dia. Es más, admitieron que era éticamente correcto puesto que el nuevo virus que derivaba en neumonía tenía una índice de mortalidad muy baja y sin embargo sus aplicación es en otras ramas de la farmacología superaban con creces este pequeño revés.
Y esta tecnología no sólo la tiene China, no. La tienen muchos más países. Por eso digo que da igual el virus ni quien lo creara, pero que ha sido creado y aprovechado lo marca el timing(no creo en las casualidades) y aquí entra la retórica y las mentiras para ampliar y modificar la percepción de las mentes.

Es decir, es un virus nuevo con poca mortalidad que precisamente por nuevo se expande más rápido y de forma virulenta porque la población no tiene defensas previas (como pasa cuando hay una nueva cepa de gripe que las defensas anteriores o no valen o lo hacen en menor medida) y con eso ya tienes tu pistoletazo de salida (mini real) a sabiendas que el descontrol inicial te va a permitir cambiar a la percepción del "bicho" a tu antojo.

Sin este pistoletazo inicial no puedes engañar a todo el mundo por mucho que te lo propongas.

Cómo era eso de "puedes engañar a algunos durante mucho tiempo pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo"
Pues eso, no puedes basar tu ataque en sólo retórica. Necesitas un pequeño empujón si no quieres disparar con pólvora mojada, y fíjate que casualidad, la tecnología para ello existe. A partir de ahí que más da.



Spielzeug dijo:


> *Respecto al virus en esta historia tienes varias posibilidades:*
> 
> 1. Tras años y años de peligroso, caro y difícil trabajo en laboratorios saca un virus muy peligrosos que controla a la perfección y sabe cuándo ponerlo en marcha como dispersar lo por el mundo para que en cada país afecte de una forma, etc. Tienen control absoluto del timming. Tu versión, son capaces de modificar la realidad y controlar sus efectos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2020)

ventxema dijo:


> Cómo era eso de "puedes engañar a algunos durante mucho tiempo pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo"
> Pues eso, no puedes basar tu ataque en sólo retórica. Necesitas un pequeño empujón si no quieres disparar con pólvora mojada, y fíjate que casualidad, la tecnología para ello existe. A partir de ahí que más da.



El "ataque" ha sido parar la producción y el consumo.

Para ello necesitaba una escusa para que sus ciudadanos se quedasen en casa sin trabajar y consumiendo lo minimo:

_“El principal engaño que se valora en las operaciones militares no se dirige sólo a los enemigos, sino que empieza por las propias tropas, para hacer que le sigan a uno sin saber adónde van.” Sun Tzu_

Hablamos de engaño, es decir de hacer pasar por real algo que no lo es. China tenía que engañar a sus ciudadanos (tropas en la guerra de IV generación) para que obedeciesen sin rechistar.

No iba a explicar a sus ciudadanos que si dejan de trabajar y consumir unos meses van a ganar una guerra porque nadie les hubiera hecho caso. Tienen que hacerles ver que están en peligro de muerte y asustarles para que la gente lo haga voluntariamente:

_“Las palabras no son escuchadas, para eso se hacen los símbolos y los tambores, las banderas y los estandartes se hacen a causa de la ausencia de visibilidad. Para concentrar y unificar los oidos y los ojos de los soldados, para que el valiente no actúe solo, ni el tímido pueda retirarse” Sun Tzu_

El símbolo es el virus, los tambores la muerte.
Ausencia de visibilidad = al no conocer la realidad, sólo puedes obedecer y seguir tu bandera.

___________

A nivel exterior, el tema del peligroso virus no se lo cree nadie en la élite (ya han hecho ese juego ellos mismos en anteriores pandemias fake) pero no pueden hacer nada. A nivel de élites, China no tiene que engañar a nadie, puede decir tranquilamente la verdad o comunicarse mediante discursos con doble significado o enviar señales sobre cuáles son sus objetivos y condiciones para que sus economías vuelvan a la normalidad a través de sus medios:







Los gobiernos del resto del mundo saben que en poco tiempo su economía va a colapsar y necesitan una narrativa para que su propia población no se rebele y acepte. China les está poniendo en bandeja la narrativa que necesitan a nivel interno para gestionar la situación manteniendo la gobernabilidad y pudiendo hacer una purga interna de aquellos elementos del poder en la sombra que resulten molestos.

No hace falta crear un virus, sólo una narrativa:
El arte de la guerra se basa en el engaño para derrotar al enemigo sin combatir con armas (ese sería el resumen del libro de Sun Tzu).


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2020)

Asia Gold-Demand soars in some hubs, lockdowns, supply woes hit others

Las consecuencias del virus han dejado el mercado de oro descolocado, con grandes diferencias de precios entre los diferentes mercados denominados en las principales divisas. Unos con fuerte sobrespot y desabastecidos y otros con descuentos importantes respecto al precio fijado en dólares en el mercado del COMEX.

El precio marcado por el COMEX va camino de la irrelevancia. Parece que cada mercado tira por su lado. Digo _parece_ porque tal vez sea una ilusión derivada de que el dólar ya no es la referencia para formar el precio del oro y el resto de las divisas fiat formar precio respecto al dólar y lo que ocurre es qué se está formando el precio de las diferentes divisas en función del oro físico disponible en su mercado local que es el único lugar donde se puede liquidar esa divisa fiat por oro.

China ya se ha "curado de su resfriado" y está contaminando al mismo ritmo que el año pasado después de tener aire limpio en sus ciudades en los meses que ha estado parada. Ahora está en condiciones de decidir quién sigue produciendo y quién no, pasando por encima de cualquier alianza geopolítica actual ya que las élites de los diferentes países (quién controle a su ejército) quieren sobrevivir. Para ello no dudará en señalar como positivo en coronavirus a cualquiera que de problemas (de ahí que esté afectando principalmente a las élites, primeros ministros y familias reales incluidas que se han retirado de la vida pública para no "contagiar). Y quién no quiera actuar con el nuevo guión, no sale en la foto. Es un nuevo guión que resulta perfecto para gestionar la situación que ha creado China con su virus de IV generación que no se sabe si es real o no (a efectos prácticos da lo mismo que sea narrativa o realidad, el resultado es el mismo).

En el resto de países, la coronagripe se irá curando según vayan dejando de lado el virus verde (el dólar) y el virus morado (el color de la ideología que sustenta al virus monetario). Y si no son capaces de hacerlo, ese territorio acabará ingobernable.


----------



## Rain dog (8 Abr 2020)

Este es un hilo muy serio, lo mejor de burbuja ahora mismo.

Aunque bien planteada, no me acaba de convencer la narrativa. ¿Qué necesidad hay que meter a Boris Johnson en la UCI? ¿Porque España se suicida económicamente como lo ha hecho? Gran parte del país vive del turismo, la gestión de la crisis como se ha hecho es una catástrofe. El Bobierno podría incluso haber maquillado cifras de ser necesario (como seguramente han hecho Francia y Alemania, y otros...), pero parecían los primeros interesados en la alarma.

Y, ¿por qué participan los medios USA de la narrativa con el entusiasmo con el que lo hace? ¿Por qué se hace ese daño a su propia economía?

Respecto a España, si se trataba de pararse, y decidir con quién y cómo vas a jugar durante el parón de China, se podía haber hecho de forma mucho más inteligente e inmensamente menos lesiva para nuestros propios intereses. Italia lo mismo.

Lo único que tengo claro, es que este virus, o al menos su dispersión (o la narrativa de su dispersión), es absolutamente artificial. Y que hay objetivos detrás de este parón pseudo-mundial -porque ni todos han parado, ni han parado igual...-.

Estamos en el momento en el que los aviones impactaron en las torres. Aún no sabíamos qué iba a hacer USA. Cuando apuntaron hacia Iraq y Afganistán, ya lo tuvimos más claro.


----------



## angela82 (8 Abr 2020)

Viñeta interesante de la pagina alemana oficial Deutsche Welle, medio que también sirve para el aprendizaje del idioma alemán. Las viñetas de aquí no son tan sofisticadas como las chinas, pero también trasmiten mensajes o eso me parece a mi.

Aparece bajo el título 

*Nada será igual





*

El nuevo orden está cambiando de color. El rojo procedente del este va acaparando ese 'orden'. El "coronavirus" ha llegado ya hasta la letra O, situada justo en el medio. NUEV (4 letras blancas sobre fondo azul) - RDEN (4 letras negras sobre fondo rojo). 
Analizándo la forma gráfica de la letra O, esta se ha mantenido bastante constante desde los tiempos de los fenicios. El nombre de la letra fenicia era ʿeyn, que significa *"ojo"*, y de hecho su forma se origina simplemente como un dibujo de un ojo humano.

Resumiendo: Nada será igual, porque el Nuevo Orden cambia de color, en este caso al rojo.

*Nada será igual | DW | 05.04.2020

_______*

Vídeo del periodista independiente alemán, Billy Six, exponiendo algunas fake news de los medios oficiales. Estos dicen que la frontera entre Alemania y Polonia está cerrada y él comprueba personalmente que es FALSO.

Subtitulos en inglés:


----------



## subvencionados (8 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Este es un hilo muy serio, lo mejor de burbuja ahora mismo.
> 
> Aunque bien planteada, no me acaba de convencer la narrativa. ¿Qué necesidad hay que meter a Boris Johnson en la UCI? ¿Porque España se suicida económicamente como lo ha hecho? Gran parte del país vive del turismo, la gestión de la crisis como se ha hecho es una catástrofe. El Bobierno podría incluso haber maquillado cifras de ser necesario (como seguramente han hecho Francia y Alemania, y otros...), pero parecían los primeros interesados en la alarma.
> 
> ...



En mi humilde opinión creo que esto no va de países. Los países son variables intermedias, pero ni mucho menos las finales. Los que mueven esto están mucho más allá de esas divisiones convencionales, otra cosa es que las usen para sus intereses y para seguir ocultando la realidad tras los países.


----------



## GreenBack (8 Abr 2020)

No hay ningún virus.
Los países se esfuerzan en crear falsipandemias para poner en pie nuevas dictaduras. Lo de los polideportivos de Sánchez son órdenes directas de la OMS, es decir, del NWO.
Hospitales vacíos por todo el mundo. Tienen que secuestrar ancianos a ver si así mueren antes. Se dan positivos por teléfono y certificados de defunción por covid sin siquiera haber sido testados.
Todo es un gran fake.


----------



## Victor Chanov (8 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Estamos en el momento en el que los aviones impactaron en las torres. Aún no sabíamos qué iba a hacer USA. Cuando apuntaron hacia Iraq y Afganistán, ya lo tuvimos más claro.



El simil es bueno

Aquí tratamos, en el foro, de anticiparnos a sus movimientos (algo muy difícil)

China ya ha vencido. Irán e Italia están a punto de salir del túnel. Imaginamos que después vendrá España

Pero al ser un virus "global", con exposición mediática en todo el mundo, y con epicentro ahora mismo en NYC y las "morgues" en Central Park, la pregunta que me hago es: ¿cuando se dará la respuesta global que el mundo "necesita"? ¿abril, mayo? ¿será el G20, FMI, Naciones Unidas, la OMS? ¿quien será el elegido/s para trasladarnos la "buena nueva"?


----------



## Ulisses (8 Abr 2020)

Tengo la sensación de que hemos pasado por alto una noticia que pudiera tener una importancia decisiva y que se ha producido en medio del maremagnum _económico-vírico_ sin que le hayamos otorgado el interés que merece. (Al menos yo no he visto nada en Burbuja) Y es un comunicado del ministerio de asuntos exteriores alemán, de fecha 31 de marzo, informando de que las transacciones comerciales con IRAN, a través del sistema INSTEX, han resultado exitosas. Un sistema que opera los pagos internacionales y que funciona al margen del sistema de transferencias bancarias internacionales SWIFT, sobre el que Estados unidos ejerce el control con mano férrea decidiendo quien puede hacer o recibir pagos internacionales y quien no.

Y del mismo modo que sabíamos que quien controla la distribución controla el precio, los americanos nos enseñaron en el siglo XX que, una vez proscrito el oro como dinero real, quien controla el sistema de pagos controla también el mercado de bienes y servicios. Pero esto puede haber llegado a su fin:

Europe sends medical goods to Iran in test of sanctions bypass mechanism







Este sistema, INSTEX , es un invento de ALEMANIA, UK y FRANCIA para vender sus excedentes farmacéuticos y agrícolas a IRÁN evitando las sanciones de Estados Unidos. Nació con la pretensión de ser un canal alternativo o paralelo de transacciones internacionales, amenazando así la soberanía del dólar y de su sistema bancario de pagos. Y aunque el petroleo está excluido de esas transacciones (por el momento) lo importante es que les ha funcionado.

Y aquí, en este asunto, están las tres principales economías de Europa que han ido totalmente a su bola , al margen por completo de la UE y de su supuesta política exterior conjunta, cuestión nada baladí.


----------



## Rain dog (8 Abr 2020)

subvencionados dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión creo que esto no va de países. Los países son variables intermedias, pero ni mucho menos las finales. Los que mueven esto están mucho más allá de esas divisiones convencionales, otra cosa es que las usen para sus intereses y para seguir ocultando la realidad tras los países.



Estamos de acuerdo. Pero esas variables intermedias, nos pueden dar pistas sobre de qué va esta historia. Si el Bobierno español no protege su turismo falseando muertos e infectados, no es porque sean imbéciles, sino porque sigue esas instrucciones.

Y si las sigue, por algo será. Esa es la cuestión. Qué se busca con todo esto a nivel mundial.


----------



## matias331 (8 Abr 2020)

En Perú acaban de alargar la detención domiciliaria, era hasta el 12 pero ahora es hasta el 26 de Abril.

En los casi 30 días el Presi sale a dar sus mensajes a la borregada que le respalda mas del 85%, hay que decir que esta haciendo las cosas bien, mas alla del bicho, esta acabando con la corrupción, hay 4 ex presidentes camino a prisión, uno que se suicido (el mas corrupto), N gobernantes regionales, alcaldes, etc. y en lo del bicho ha anunciado 12% PBI para recuperación después de la pandemia, algo nunca visto por aquí. Normalmente salia muy poco al aire y solía ser conciso lo que agradecía, pero en esta pandemia parece que le esta gustando el micro y se esta volviendo pesado.

Pero en el tema de interés, NWO, quería comentarles que en sus cuchucientas presentaciones a causa del Covid, ha mencionado varias veces de contactos con Xiping y nunca le he escuchado nada del Pelukin ni qanon ni pollas.................ta,ta,ta,tannn.


----------



## angela82 (8 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que hemos pasado por alto una noticia que pudiera tener una importancia decisiva y que se ha producido en medio del maremagnum _económico-vírico_ sin que le hayamos otorgado el interés que merece. (Al menos yo no he visto nada en Burbuja) Y es un comunicado del ministerio de asuntos exteriores alemán, de fecha 31 de marzo, informando de que las transacciones comerciales con IRAN, a través del sistema INSTEX, ha resultado exitosa. Un sistema que opera los pagos internacionales y que funciona al margen del sistema de transferencias bancarias internacionales SWIFT, sobre el que Estados unidos ejerce el control con mano férrea decidiendo quien puede hacer o recibir pagos internacionales y quien no.
> 
> Y del mismo modo que sabíamos que quien controla la distribución controla el precio, los americanos nos enseñaron en el siglo XX que, una vez proscrito el oro como dinero real, quien controla el sistema de pagos controla también el mercado de bienes y servicios. Pero esto puede haber llegado a su fin:
> 
> ...



Acabo de leer una noticia sobre Alemania muy alentadora, que además está en primera plana:

"Los investigadores del Instituto Max Planck están dando esperanzas. Dicen: Alemania ha logrado el cambio. 

Nuestra sociedad puede estar realmente orgullosa de haber logrado este cambio", explica Viola Priesemann. El científico dirige un grupo de investigación en el Instituto Max Planck de Dinámica y Autoorganización de Göttingen, que ahora ha presentado nuevos hallazgos. 

La conclusión de los investigadores: "Para controlar la epidemia del coronavirus, debemos mantener los contactos sociales al mínimo durante *dos semanas más o menos*". Eso significaría *hasta aproximadamente el 22 de abril*. Actualmente se prevé que las medidas actuales del Gobierno federal y de los gobiernos estatales se mantengan hasta el 19 de abril."

Göttinger Forscher machen Mut: Wir haben die Corona-Wende geschafft

Ya veremos de que va ese cambio. Me comentan unos conocidos alemanes que van empezar a abrir ciertos negocios ahora cerrados como p.ej. concesionarios de coches. En los supermercados Lidl tienen ahora mismo personal de seguridad y uno que trabaja allí, dice que a partir de la próxima semana ya les han dicho que no vuelvan. Veremos como se desarrolla especialmente en España, aunque alguien me ha comentado que podría venir una segunda ola


----------



## angela82 (9 Abr 2020)

matias331 dijo:


> En Perú acaban de alargar la detención domiciliaria, era hasta el 12 pero ahora es hasta el 26 de Abril.
> 
> En los casi 30 días el Presi sale a dar sus mensajes a la borregada que le respalda mas del 85%, hay que decir que esta haciendo las cosas bien, mas alla del bicho, esta acabando con la corrupción, hay 4 ex presidentes camino a prisión, uno que se suicido (el mas corrupto), N gobernantes regionales, alcaldes, etc. y en lo del bicho ha anunciado 12% PBI para recuperación después de la pandemia, algo nunca visto por aquí. Normalmente salia muy poco al aire y solía ser conciso lo que agradecía, pero en esta pandemia parece que le esta gustando el micro y se esta volviendo pesado.
> 
> Pero en el tema de interés, NWO, quería comentarles que en sus cuchucientas presentaciones a causa del Covid, ha mencionado varias veces de contactos con Xiping y nunca le he escuchado nada del Pelukin ni qanon ni pollas.................ta,ta,ta,tannn.



Será, porque Perú ya se unió en abril del 2019 a la Iniciativa del Cinturón y la Ruta de la Seda.

https://www.beltandroad.news/2019/04/30/peru-19-latin-american-nations-have-joined-belt-and-road/


----------



## subvencionados (9 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo. Pero esas variables intermedias, nos pueden dar pistas sobre de qué va esta historia. Si el Bobierno español no protege su turismo falseando muertos e infectados, no es porque sean imbéciles, sino porque sigue esas instrucciones.
> 
> Y si las sigue, por algo será. Esa es la cuestión. Qué se busca con todo esto a nivel mundial.



Bueno, en conspiraciones tienes varios hilos, es más, te he visto intervenir en alguno. Podemos creernos o no lo que se dice en ellos aunque en realidad a mi ya me da igual. 

Quien sea que mueve los hilos tiene el suficiente poder como para que yo no pueda hacer nada, asi que no me preocupo. Y como se dice por ahí: "al final todos muertos".

saludos


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Será, porque Perú ya se unió en abril del 2019 a la Iniciativa del Cinturón y la Ruta de la Seda.
> 
> Peru & 19 Latin American Nations have joined Belt and Road - Belt & Road News



Destacaba el hecho, porque el Imperio usa, cada día pesa menos, parecen dar los últimos manotazos, si cae su fiat ya sabes donde pueden guardar sus portaaviones, la crisis española no va a ser nada. Lo del cinturón por Europa, África y Latinoamerica, suena pijo, pero me da que estamos cayendo redondito, cuando despertemos no donde estaremos.


----------



## individualina (9 Abr 2020)

De otro hilo.
Trump volvió a criticar la respuesta de la OMS al coronavirus y dijo que suspenderá la contribución financiera de EEUU al organismo 
Comienza el baile



Vilux dijo:


> Trump anuncia que EEUU dejará de contribuir fondos a la OMS.
> 
> Esto va en serio, chavales. Trump va a por la farmamafia y corta las subvenciones a los fabricantes de "pandemias".
> 
> ...


----------



## Vilux (9 Abr 2020)

individualina dijo:


> De otro hilo.
> Trump volvió a criticar la respuesta de la OMS al coronavirus y dijo que suspenderá la contribución financiera de EEUU al organismo
> Comienza el baile



Es la misma noticia, 7 de Abril.


----------



## RAFA MORA (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vamos a sacar al virus de la explicación de lo que ha pasado:
> 
> 1. China es el motor de crecimiento mundial desde la anterior crisis. El resto de los países son dependientes para que sus economías puedan funcionar sin colapsar. Exporta todo tipo de productos que necesitan otras industrias para producir y productos finales para el comercio. Si se para, se para la industria, el comercio y con ellos la cadena de pagos a nivel mundial. Es el corazón de la economía globalizada.
> 
> ...



Bravo amigo.

Mis dieses.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

*https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/09/why-the-u-s-shouldnt-let-china-dominate-the-digital-currency-race/*


*¿Por qué Estados Unidos no debería permitir que China domine la carrera de la moneda digital?*

9 de abril de 2020

_Finalmente, cuando la crisis del coronavirus termine, una pregunta vital se cernirá sobre el sistema financiero mundial: ¿qué viene después?_

Al igual que con la crisis financiera de 2008, un efecto dominó expondrá fallas en el sistema. A medida que los mercados en pánico inciten a los bancos centrales a proporcionar un estímulo monetario sin precedentes, se producirá un círculo vicioso de depreciaciones monetarias competitivas, que beneficiará a los exportadores de algunas economías y perjudicará a otras.

Entonces, cuando los países emergen de sus bloqueos de COVID-19 desesperados por revivir las industrias locales, se espera que surjan tensiones severas en las relaciones comerciales.

Y al igual que en 2008, estas tensiones estimularán la demanda de cambios en la arquitectura financiera internacional y pondrán a prueba la confianza en el papel del dólar como moneda de reserva global.

Otros emisores de divisas, tanto los gobiernos como una nueva generación de proveedores de divisas no estatales se moverán para llenar esa brecha. Buscarán arrebatar gran parte del inmenso dominio del dólar de las transacciones comerciales y financieras internacionales.
En este sistema financiero cada vez más multipolar, la digitalización de la moneda será quizás el factor más importante para el éxito de una economía. A partir de ahora, China está ganando la batalla de la moneda digital por un tiro largo y si Estados Unidos no se pone al día pronto, perderá la guerra.

Muchos estadounidenses tuvieron su primera exposición a la idea de una moneda digital soberana cuando los legisladores del Congreso incluyeron sorprendentemente una solución digital en dólares para distribuir folletos federales en las versiones iniciales de la legislación de apoyo COVID-19. Pero *un progreso significativo en este campo había ocurrido mucho antes de eso*.

*Los investigadores de moneda digital en más de 50 bancos centrales, así como numerosos proyectos de criptomonedas descentralizados y corporativos, están compitiendo para definir una nueva era de dinero programable. La Reserva Federal está comenzando muy atrás en ese campo. En posición privilegiada se encuentra el Banco Popular de China, que ha estado trabajando en una moneda digital durante más de cinco años.*
El poder transformador de una *moneda digital china gestionada centralmente*, oficialmente denominada Digital Currency Electronic Payment (DCEP), proviene de una característica de *diseño clave que tiene en común con Bitcoin, una criptomoneda descentralizada con la que de otra manera comparte poco * ( ¿? )*. Al igual que Bitcoin, y junto con otras criptomonedas y "monedas estables" como Libra de Facebook, DCEP es un instrumento de soporte digital.

Al igual que con el intercambio de billetes, el instrumento al portador físico más común: ambas partes en una transacción de moneda digital reconocen la liquidación final tan pronto como cambia la posesión. Con todos los demás pagos sin efectivo, ya sea con tarjeta, transferencia bancaria, cheque o aplicación digital como Venmo, el acuerdo no está completamente liquidado, lo que significa que aún podría revertirse hasta que sus bancos hayan registrado, conciliado y liquidado sus respectivos débitos y créditos .

Es por eso que las monedas digitales son tan revolucionarias. Al poner fin a la función de intermediación de los bancos durante siglos en nuestro sistema monetario y permitir el intercambio directo entre pares, pueden imbuir al dinero con el poder del software.

Como ya no hay un mediador que interrumpa la comunicación entre ellos, la computadora del pagador puede programar una moneda digital para transmitir directamente los comandos "si X, entonces Y" a la computadora del beneficiario.

Por ejemplo, si un sensor digital en una granja detecta que necesita más fertilizante en el suelo de un área determinada, puede enviar automáticamente un pago digital a una empresa de fertilizantes, que al recibirlo envía el fertilizante a la granja. Todo esto se realiza con una supervisión humana mínima o nula.

El cambio al dinero programable recompensará a las economías de primer movimiento. China integrará rápidamente DCEP en cientos de proyectos de blockchain en los que los sensores y dispositivos digitales autónomos intercambian directamente información y dinero. Eliminar a los intermediarios de estas transacciones de dispositivo a dispositivo *permitirá a China automatizar ecosistemas completos de Internet de las cosas*, llevando ganancias de eficiencia a ciudades inteligentes, cadenas de suministro y redes eléctricas.

Con el tiempo, Beijing *podría ofrecer pagos directos de máquina a máquina basados en DCEP a lo largo de su iniciativa Belt & Road de más de 60 países. O podría atraer a los gobiernos africanos aliados para que "renminibicen" sus sistemas monetarios vinculando digitalmente el valor de sus monedas nacionales al DCEP*.

Y para las empresas no chinas que no están dispuestas a aceptar una moneda de una nación en cuyos tribunales no confían, los movimientos de sus propios países hacia monedas programables apuntan a una solución alternativa de bajo riesgo y menos dólar. En el futuro, un importador extranjero y un exportador chino podrían instruir mutuamente a las computadoras en una red blockchain para colocar un pago denominado en renminbi en una especie de caja de seguridad digital que ninguna de las partes puede abrir.

Si los bienes se confirman entregados, los fondos se liberarán al exportador; si no, serían devueltos al importador al tipo de cambio original. Este sistema de custodia descentralizado podría permitir a las empresas extranjeras cerrar acuerdos comerciales sin requerir dólares para cubrir su riesgo de tipo de cambio.
Una victoria de China en la carrera de la moneda digital tendría múltiples efectos negativos para los Estados Unidos y el capitalismo occidental en general. Si las empresas extranjeras pueden pasar por alto la puerta de los bancos estadounidenses, Washington perderá su poder único para imponer sanciones a otros países. Además, si ya no enfrentan riesgos de tipo de cambio, los bancos centrales extranjeros no necesitarán respaldar sus monedas con reservas en dólares.

La caída resultante en la demanda de bonos del gobierno de los EE. UU. Daría como resultado tasas de interés más altas, no solo para el gobierno federal, sino también para préstamos comerciales, hipotecas, tarjetas de crédito y cualquier otra forma de préstamo de los EE. UU.

El ex presidente de la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Productos Básicos, Christopher Giancarlo, es uno de los que pide la acción de Estados Unidos. Él dice que Washington puede aprovechar las garantías de privacidad de la Cuarta Enmienda de la Constitución para posicionar competitivamente un dólar digital como superior a un renminbi digital, ya que muchos temen que este último se convierta en un instrumento de vigilancia estatal.

Pero la estrategia no necesita centrarse completamente en un dólar digital. *Para alinearse con innovaciones monetarias más favorables a la privacidad que las de China, Washington podría, por ejemplo, incentivar la investigación sobre el cifrado a prueba de conocimiento cero*.*****
Esta tecnología podría algún día permitir a los reguladores extraer información sobre la acumulación general de riesgos en el sistema financiero pero limitar severamente su acceso a los datos de transacciones privadas de las personas.

Las comunidades de desarrolladores de criptomonedas están a la vanguardia de dicho trabajo. Para alentar más, EE. UU. Podría señalar una postura más acomodaticia sobre las regulaciones de valores y transmisión de dinero para las nuevas empresas de criptomonedas y alentar a los bancos a prestar servicios a una industria que ha sido demonizada sin razón. ****

La hegemonía estadounidense del siglo XX se deriva del atractivo de poder blando de sus ideas. Ahora sus valores de libertad civil podrían reforzar la posibilidad de dominio en las monedas digitales y promover el interés más amplio de Estados Unidos en la libertad a nivel mundial.





** *En ké quedamos ? "Oficialmente" centralizada...O NO ???
* ** JOJOJO !!!*...ké hijos de puta , si los primeros k se fuckaron el sector blockchain en pleno fueron ELLOS...pero, vamos, de un puto tajo y a la brava!!!  ( La verdá es k tras estas últimas semanas de lecturas chinas frecuentes y tal...son unos panfleteros de mil kojonex, eh ???  )
**** Zero knowledge proof : **Tecnología habitual en cryptos de privacidad*... protocolo  para que una de las partes pruebe a otra una transacción, sin revelar nada más que la veracidad de la misma. ( en principio, el tipo de cryptos menos fiscalizables y por tanto . más odiadas por las admin públicas, con lo k no me esperaba algo en esa línea ni por el forro...parecen sugerir k USA tendría una privacy coin - se supone k con el aliciente de k sus usuarios podrían escapar fiscalmente a sus respectivas jurisdicciones ?  - ... aunque obviamente, cualquiera pensaría en un honeypot de libro, nos ha jodido. O sea...algo así como tirar de dinero anónimo...y que "sólo" lo sepa la CIA y tal ?*  * ).


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2020)

Es decir que para fines de Abril el "virus" debe haber cumplido su función?


----------



## Victor Chanov (9 Abr 2020)

matias331 dijo:


> Es decir que para fines de Abril el "virus" debe haber cumplido su función?



Hay países europeos que van con retraso, tipo Bélgica, que esperan el pico para finales de abril / principios de mayo

No creo que hasta principios de mayo el virus haya sido "vencido", como dicen los periodistas


----------



## matias331 (9 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que hemos pasado por alto una noticia que pudiera tener una importancia decisiva y que se ha producido en medio del maremagnum _económico-vírico_ sin que le hayamos otorgado el interés que merece. (Al menos yo no he visto nada en Burbuja) Y es un comunicado del ministerio de asuntos exteriores alemán, de fecha 31 de marzo, informando de que las transacciones comerciales con IRAN, a través del sistema INSTEX, han resultado exitosas. Un sistema que opera los pagos internacionales y que funciona al margen del sistema de transferencias bancarias internacionales SWIFT, sobre el que Estados unidos ejerce el control con mano férrea decidiendo quien puede hacer o recibir pagos internacionales y quien no.
> 
> Y del mismo modo que sabíamos que quien controla la distribución controla el precio, los americanos nos enseñaron en el siglo XX que, una vez proscrito el oro como dinero real, quien controla el sistema de pagos controla también el mercado de bienes y servicios. Pero esto puede haber llegado a su fin:
> 
> ...




Tremendo, haciendo agua el Imperio...........llama la atención que UK sea parte de esto.........tendrá que ver con la infección de Boris? queda claro que se podrán hacer transacciones sin pedir permiso a USA y sin usar DOLLARSSS


----------



## Ulisses (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El poder transformador de una *moneda digital china gestionada centralmente*, oficialmente denominada Digital Currency Electronic Payment (DCEP), proviene de una característica de *diseño clave que tiene en común con Bitcoin, una criptomoneda descentralizada con la que de otra manera comparte poco * ( ¿? )*. Al igual que Bitcoin, y junto con otras criptomonedas y "monedas estables" como Libra de Facebook, DCEP es un instrumento de soporte digital.



Es que éste es el quid de la cuestión. Se supone que los usuarios de criptomonedas lo son para evitar usar dinero "centralizado", es decir, dinero que emitido o respaldado por los bancos centrales nacionales o supranacionales.

Conviene distinguir entre dinero digital y medios de pago para las transacciones. El problema surge, como en todas las cuestiones de comercio internacional, sea en la transaccion o en la custodia, (medio de pago o moneda) cuando aparece una controversia entre las partes y para dirimirla hay que determinar cuál es el foro judicial o de arbitraje al que acudir y la legislación aplicable. ¿Los juzgados y tribunales de China? Como que no..... ¿al abritraje internacional? Pues si la cripto china estuviese respaldada con oro de sus reservas, no creo que los chinos admitiesen una corte de arbitraje que no fuese de su propio país o de otro sobre el que pudiesen influir.


----------



## sans-pisito (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/09/why-the-u-s-shouldnt-let-china-dominate-the-digital-currency-race/*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Toda esa preocupacion que muestran ahora con la privacidad es simplemente por que los bancos centrales quieren emitir activos al portador para poder extender su inflacion a los tenedores de estos activos. Ahora quieren hacer con las cryptos lo que hacen con el papel moneda. Solamente el banco central Sueco ha renunciado voluntariamente a emitir activos al portador (cosas de los suecos).

A pesar de la "privacidad" (supuesta o real) que tengan las criptos emitidas por los bancos centrales seguramente tendran un mecanismo para saber desde la autoridad emisora cuando se produce una transaccion. Este requerimiento estupido, y que no tiene ningun efecto sobre la realidad, simplemente responde a la fijacion obsesiva de los econometristas con medir los agregados monetarios M1, M2 y M3.

https://www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/162917/1/Tenhofen.pdf


> An estimate of the share of currency in circulation not used for transaction purposes, for instance, helps when interpreting monetary aggregates and thereby when assessing the stance of monetary policy.2 Moreover, the demand elasticity for cash being used as a store of value might affect the implementation of monetary policy in a low interest rate environment. Additionally, to perform its day-to-day task of supplying and handling the economy's cash in circulation, the central bank needs to have an idea of important features of the demand side. For example, a larger share of cash used as a store of value might imply a lower variability in the demand for cash. Finally, overall central bank profits will be affected if wealth is permanently held in high denomination banknotes rather than bank deposits, generating seigniorage.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Es que éste es el quiz de la cuestión. Se supone que los usuarios de criptomonedas lo son para evitar usar dinero "centralizado", es decir, dinero que emitido o respaldado por los bancos centrales nacionales o supranacionales.
> 
> Conviene distinguir entre dinero digital y medios de pago para las transacciones. El problema surge, como en todas las cuestiones de comercio internacional, sea en la transaccion o en la custodia, (medio de pago o moneda) cuando aparece una controversia entre las partes y para dirimirla hay que determinar cuál es el foro judicial o de arbitraje al que acudir y la legislación aplicable. ¿Los juzgados y tribunales de China? Como que no..... ¿al abritraje internacional? Pues si la cripto china estuviese respaldada con oro de sus reservas, no creo que los chinos admitiesen una corte de arbitraje que no fuese de su propio país o de otro sobre el que pudiesen influir.



Para empezar, una moneda procedente de la tokenización de un activo , NUNCA será la mejor expresión ni de ese activo , ni de una crypto , éso debe estar siempre presente. En ambos aspectos, siempre estará supeditada a una operativa offchain concreta k es la que dará la medida de calidá de ese dinero ( con lo k queda despojada de valor intrínseco ).

Yo no espero k NINGUNA chapa Castuza/gubernamental sea descentralizada, para éso - en principio - están las chapas de iniciativa particular...k la presenten así, sí, claro. Pero hay k recordar k una chapa es tan descentralizada como el eslabón k menos lo sea en el total de su operativa. Más allá de éso, cryptos centralizadas pueden aportar colaterales puntuales - optimización de sus características como dinero ( velocidá, transparencia, etc ) ó contribución a k un elemento de respaldo crezca en demanda/valor/escasez , por ejemplo . Personalmente es éso lo k espero de este tipo de cryptos -.

El asunto es k el artículo , además de pastelero ( y con seguridá, ésa será la tónica común en todo este tipo de iniciativas Castuzas, bien o mal k las maquillen ) es confuso y contradictorio.

Queda mucho por ver, muchísimo en ese sentido.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El asunto es k el artículo , además de pastelero ( y con seguridá, ésa será la tónica común en todo este tipo de iniciativas Castuzas, por bien o mal k las maquillen ) es confuso y contradictorio.



Lo es, y mucho. Mezcla conceptos que no por estar relacionados significan lo mismo: moneda y medio de pago. Y además no repara en algo fundamental, que es el control de las transacciones entre particulares por los gobiernos para asegurarse el trinconeo fiscal. Es claramente pro-cripto sin que hable en ningún momento de la posibilidad del oro como respaldo. Y si lo que tiene es el respaldo de un gobierno como colateral, pues seguimos en las mismas.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Curioso ejemplo has escogido .
> 
> 
> Hombre si me dices por el exterminio de los nativos norteamericanos , sus guerras en Corea o Vietnam , dos veces contra Irak , Afganistan, sus incursiones letales en hispanoamerica ... lo comprendreria mas , ya que los nipones anteriores a 1945 eran unos tipos muy tercos y dificiles de parar .



Japon estaba al borde de la rendicion...no se destruye Hiroshima y Nagashaki con un objetivo operativo...sino como cobayas humanas para testear el poder nuclear...CRIMENES DE LESA HUMANIDAD...

EXACTAMENTE IGUAL QUE EL BOMBARDEO DE DRESDE...otro crimen contra poblacion civil indefensa.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Lo es, y mucho. Mezcla conceptos que no por estar relacionados significan lo mismo: moneda y medio de pago. Y además no repara en algo fundamental, que es el control de las transacciones entre particulares por los gobiernos para asegurarse el trinconeo fiscal. Es claramente pro-cripto sin que hable en ningún momento de la posibilidad del oro como respaldo. Y si lo que tiene es el respaldo de un gobierno como colateral, pues seguimos en las mismas.



Bueno, no creas...precisamente, e introduciendo un punto k ni ví antes ni esperaba, sugiriendo k el nuevo dólar digital puede ser una privacy coin ( lo creeré al verlo ) dejan una puerta abierta a k USA te permita el escaqueo fiscal si no eres yankee...a cambio del uso de su chapa.

Por otra parte, el aspecto offchain de un crypto respaldada en Oro ( k es donde estaría el "matute" de una propuesta de ese tipo ) puede añadir descentralización a todos los aspectos de esa operativa fuera de la cadena ( custodia y/o entrega, en muchos puntos de países asociados fuera de la zarpa china, por ejemplo ...iniciativas de paso a fiat y/u otras monedas con tarjetas independientes de la "primera capa" , donde , en principio, sólo estaría el Banco Central de China...) .

No defiendo k éso vaya a ser así y por supuesto, es delicado y un matiz lo cambia todo...pero queda TODO por conocer ( supongo k la discreción es parte del show ).

En fin, en último términos, hay dos cosas claras :

1- Intentarán dar por culo y barrer para casa con sus respectivos proyectos. Es su ADN.
2- Si no ofrecen un valor añadido claro, no serán atractivos para un uso masivo ...y mientras no haya ultrarrepresión a las cryptos privadas ( en la medida k puedan, k ésa es otra ) ...los usuarios mundiales de DINERO, SE ESCAPARÁN , bien a esas privadas...o a otras castuzas k también quieren su parte del pastel. Y ellos se perderán la fiesta.

Y ahí está el baile. Por mis partex...atención especial a esa primera capa de la crypto china : Quieren ser la moneda ideal y de uso masivo en el mundo ??? ...pues tienen recursos, SI QUIEREN ( alguno, reivindicado no sólo por usuarios de DINERO de todo el planeta, sino por ellos mismos hasta el hastío ) . El asunto es ponerlo sobre la mesa.

En fin, paso a paso.


----------



## angela82 (9 Abr 2020)

Esto se pone muy feo:

El FMI declara la peor situación económica mundial desde la Gran Depresión de 1929

Todas las previsiones de crecimiento de la economía para 2020 han saltado por los aires. La crisis del coronavirus, que tienen a la mitad de la población mundial confinada en sus hogares y la economía prácticamente paralizada en su totalidad, supondrá un crecimiento global «muy negativo» este año. Y aunque el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) se reserva los cálculos concretos para la semana que viene, anticipan que *esta crisis conllevará «las peores consecuencias económicas desde la Gran Depresión»*. (..)

(..) El FMI no prevé que esta crisis sea tan duradera, pero sí muy profunda. Sobre todo para el *comercio, el turismo, la hostelería y el transporte*, explicó Georgieva en su discurso, que destacó además que en la mayoría de países más afectados por la pandemia la mayor parte de los trabajadores son autónomos o empleados por pymes, por lo que quedarán «especialmente expuestos», *como es el caso de España*. (..)


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Es que éste es el quid de la cuestión. Se supone que los usuarios de criptomonedas lo son para evitar usar dinero "centralizado", es decir, dinero que emitido o respaldado por los bancos centrales nacionales o supranacionales.
> 
> Conviene distinguir entre dinero digital y medios de pago para las transacciones. El problema surge, como en todas las cuestiones de comercio internacional, sea en la transaccion o en la custodia, (medio de pago o moneda) cuando aparece una controversia entre las partes y para dirimirla hay que determinar cuál es el foro judicial o de arbitraje al que acudir y la legislación aplicable. ¿Los juzgados y tribunales de China? Como que no..... ¿al abritraje internacional? Pues si la cripto china estuviese respaldada con oro de sus reservas, no creo que los chinos admitiesen una corte de arbitraje que no fuese de su propio país o de otro sobre el que pudiesen influir.



Efectivamente aquí está la clave: el tipo de dinero que se use determinará las reglas de juego en la siguiente ronda.

Siendo el dinero el eje vertebrador de la sociedad, un cambio de sistema monetario implica también un cambio en todos los aspectos de la sociedad que lo usé que se tendrán que adaptar a las nuevas reglas de juego. El nuevo sistema monetario implica también un sistema político y económico que sea compatible a la nueva situación.

En mi opinión, está todo muy abierto ya que no hay una alternativa monetaria clara. En un primer momento, estaremos en el escenario Freegold para el comercio internacional (oro como colateral de intercambios entre los diferentes medios de pago). 

El escenario Freegold es un sistema temporal mientras surgen alternativas monetarias viables bien de carácter estatal, bien surgidas de la iniciativa privada. Acabará triunfando aquel formato que sea más transparente y difícil de trampear por parte del emisor del token redimible en oro. La transparencia del medio de pago viene de la mano de la blockchain ya que permite a sus usuarios auditar por si mismos la cantidad de tokens redimibles en circulación y confirmar que efectivamente se corresponden con la cantidad de oro que custodia el emisor de dicho token.

La competencia entre las diferentes opciones monetarias (estatales y privadas) será para ofrecer el producto más transparente y difícil de trampear ya que este será el que más confianza y aceptación genere. Si no genera aceptación o confianza el token, sus usuarios pedirán redimirlo en el oro que representa para tokenizarlo con otra opción mejor.


----------



## al loro (9 Abr 2020)

esto no ha hecho más que empezar... Sanchez ya pensando en otros 15 días de cuarentena después del día 30 de abril..


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Efectivamente aquí está la clave: el tipo de dinero que se use determinará las reglas de juego en la siguiente ronda.
> 
> Siendo el dinero el eje vertebrador de la sociedad, un cambio de sistema monetario implica también un cambio en todos los aspectos de la sociedad que lo usé que se tendrán que adaptar a las nuevas reglas de juego. El nuevo sistema monetario implica también un sistema político y económico que sea compatible a la nueva situación.
> 
> ...



No sólo k evite trampearlo ( inexcusable para cualquier propuesta , castuza o privada ) , sino k aporte valor añadido al usuario ( Privacidá, seguridá, transparencia, medio de pago cotidiano instantáneo...). A resaltar el carácter comercial de las iniciativas castuzas, k van a tener una competencia atroz entre ellas...no es imponerlas y ya está ( véase el despreciado mierdapetro en Venezuela , ninguneado en los morros de Maduro por BTC ...y sobre todo, por DASH - del k, por cierto, el Petro fue literalmente copiado -).

Asumir el inevitable riesgo de contraparte ( minimizado en lo posible ) tiene k procurar otros alicientes. Una vez ahí, al Oro, como eje de todo , no hace falta ni juzgarlo como ancla monetaria. Es querer y ya está.

Así como insisto a menudo en las limitaciones del físico para expandirse a los niveles de las cryptos, por su pésimo efecto de red...una crypto solvente respaldada en Oro sería una bomba monetaria VIRAL en la coyuntura actual, pura mano de santo. ( y me ví a de callá, k me corroe viva el güisful zinking  ...pero la unidá de cuenta, la reserva de valor y el medio de pago OPTIMIZADOS están al alcance del Oro milenario como jamás antes ). SI alguien quiere realmente la moneda de reserva global y tiene Oro y wevox...al alcance de su mano está.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No sólo k evite trampearlo ( inexcusable para cualquier propuesta , castuza o privada ) , sino k aporte valor añadido al usuario ( Privacidá, seguridá, transparencia, medio de pago cotidiano instantáneo...). A resaltar el carácter comercial de las iniciativas castuzas, k van a tener una competencia atroz entre ellas...no es imponerlas y ya está ( véase el despreciado mierdapetro en Venezuela , ninguneado en los morros de Maduro por BTC ...y sobre todo, por DASH - del k, por cierto, el Petro fue literalmente copiado -).
> 
> Asumir el inevitable riesgo de contraparte ( minimizado en lo posible ) tiene k procurar otros alicientes. Una vez ahí, al Oro, como eje de todo , no hace falta ni juzgarlo como ancla monetaria. Es querer y ya está.
> 
> Así como insisto a menudo en las limitaciones del físico para expandirse a los niveles de las cryptos, por su pésimo efecto de red...una crypto solvente respaldada en Oro sería una bomba monetaria VIRAL en la coyuntura actual, pura mano de santo. ( y me ví a de callá, k me corroe viva el güisful zinking  ...pero la unidá de cuenta, la reserva de valor y el medio de pago OPTIMIZADOS están al alcance del Oro milenario como jamás antes ). SI alguien quiere realmente la moneda de reserva global y tiene Oro y wevox...al alcance de su mano está.



Base de oro y token lo más transparente posible para que no se pueda trampear el sistema... Esa es la forma de ganar al virus verde irredimible:

9





Esta es la viñeta de hoy, titulada:
"Rebote económico a la vista"
___________

Un nuevo sistema monetario es un cambio de paradigma que afecta a otras esferas. En este contexto de cambio de paradigma hay que entender la propuesta de una nueva Internet con nuevos protocolos.

Pero los cambios no acaban ahí, es necesario un nuevo sistema político, las democracias occidentales tienen que reinventarse en el nuevo escenario que aparece tras el coronavirus. A este respecto, Kissinger, arquitecto de la geopolítica de los USA, reconoce su derrota y admite que aparece un nuevo sistema que aún está en construcción:

Kissinger: "La pandemia de coronavirus alterará el orden mundial para siempre"

Respecto a los modelos políticos adaptados al nuevo paradigma, me ha gustado mucho este artículo que viene a decir que el modelo político del futuro será aquel que logré mayor confianza de los ciudadanos en sus gobernantes frente a la narrativa China que ve su modelo de gobierno (bastante autoritario) superior al occidental al menos en lo referente a la lucha contra el virus:

https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/09/post-covid-19-world-will-it-reshape-global-leadership/


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Respecto a los modelos políticos adaptados al nuevo paradigma, me ha gustado mucho este artículo que viene a decir que el modelo político del futuro será aquel que logré mayor confianza de los ciudadanos en sus gobernantes frente a la narrativa China que ve su modelo de gobierno (bastante autoritario) superior al occidental al menos en lo referente a la lucha contra el virus:



A éso me refería exactamente cuando mencionaba la COMPETENCIA entre las distintas propuestas castuzas k van a salir, su carácter "comercial".- a la confianza de la gente, de los usuarios de dinero -. Por mucha chapa k saque USA, Francia o quien sea, y éso k RBUs y otras yerbas les conferirán gran ventaja para imponerla, si esa pasta no es confiable, la gente adoptará otra...iwal k el Petro. En Venezuela lo cobran, lo largan y se pasan a DASH y BTC. Y, por supuesto, ké decir de k alguna crypto a esa escala se respalde en Oro. La solidez del metal y la tecnología de la blockchain es un mix ferpecto.

Sobre ésto, voy a insistir en el artículo de la crypto china de ayer y la estructura de cascada - de hecho, han sonado varias - k se va deslizando. Más allá de la segunda capa de "emisores comerciales" ( banca privada y empresas chinas ) está orientada a k otros países se suban al carro ( habla de países de Africa, incluso de una opción para k paises escépticos se unan con la distancia k consideren precisa ). Puede haber una Belt Road física y otra virtual, monetaria, con Rusias e Italias , grandes tenedoras, subidas al carro en una franquicia , del modo necesario, autónoma, "flotante".

Todo pasa porke el Oro viva en la primera capa, respaldando el invento. La confianza se gana con Oro y pelotas, algo k no es asequible a cualquiera, ok...pero k más simple no puede ser. Ni encajar mejor el en el puzzle ( contra el puzzle ) actual. Lo de las impresiones de la FED , desmedidísimas, aún se muestran en su mejor cara...pero como se gire..."cuando haces POP, ya no hay STOP". ( ni manera de seguir el pastiche una vez derrumbado ).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Seguro ? Por tus argumentos de primera cartilla , lo parecía.



Escribir *k* en lugar de *que*. es de pringaos. Esto es un foro de Internet, no un chat.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Escribir *k* en lugar de *que*. es de pringaos. Esto es un foro de Internet, no un chat.



Entonces lo hará tu puta madre...pregúntale porké, k conmigo no hay confi, bujarroncillo.

En fin...con Paddy McAlloon de avatar, ké iba a ser ?...pues una maricona empalagosa enfundada en un tutú de bailarina y comiendo algodón de azúcar. Después del Steve McQueen no han juntáo dos temas masticables en ningún otro disco, puto hortera, un icono para MariPuris nostálgicas como tú y van k joden.

Ignoráo por tontolaba y perdonavidas , k hasta los wevox ya de la puta densidá y cero vocación de ONG, mirusté. Disfruta del hilo, idiota.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Entonces lo hará tu puta madre...pregúntale porké, k conmigo no hay confi, bujarroncillo.



Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Escribir *k* en lugar de *que*. es de pringaos. Esto es un foro de Internet, no un chat.



Entrar en un hilo para insultar sin aportar nada es lo más triste que puedes hacer en un foro, un chat o en la vida real.

Las faltas de ortografía se perdonan, las faltas al respeto NO


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entrar en un hilo para insultar sin aportar nada es lo más triste que puedes hacer en un foro, un chat o en la vida real. Las faltas de ortografía se perdonan, las faltas al respeto NO



Es que me encanta trolear a los troles. Fíjate qué rápido se ha quitado la careta.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es que me encanta trolear a los troles. Fíjate qué rápido se ha quitado la careta.



A los troles no se les insulta, se les ignora. Y este es mi último mensaje contigo porque no voy a ver ningún post tuyo más


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A los troles no se les insulta, se les ignora. Y este es mi último mensaje contigo



Pues nada, que disfrutes tu confinamiento (sin acritud).


----------



## sans-pisito (9 Abr 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es que me encanta trolear a los troles. Fíjate qué rápido se ha quitado la careta.



La identificacion que haces de lo que es un troll no es correcta.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A los troles no se les insulta, se les ignora. Y este es mi último mensaje contigo porque no voy a ver ningún post tuyo más



Mieldaputa, otro baneo...ya sabía yo por los tags k eras el puto fernandolink reencarnáu. 

En fin, cada día con menos lectores ...con lo k me ahorraba en psikis.  

Esta krízi me se va a llevar hasta la última onza, como si lo bihera.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Ron Paul: Resistance Building To Coronavirus 'House Arrest' Orders... "It's About Time!"


----------



## 34Pepe (9 Abr 2020)

Para centrarme un poco....de dónde venimos y dónde estamos

Es algo mas que crisis economica: es la agonía del petrodólar

y a partir de ahí......


----------



## angela82 (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Base de oro y token lo más transparente posible para que no se pueda trampear el sistema... Esa es la forma de ganar al virus verde irredimible:
> 
> 9
> Ver archivo adjunto 282680
> ...



Esta misma viñeta la emplean también los chinos en otro artículo con el título *'Hacer que el clima forme parte de la lucha contra los virus'*

Make climate part of the anti-virus fight - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

A mi entender, los chinos no solamente disparan al "virus" verde, sino también quieren encabezar la lucha contra el cambio climático. La mancha negra representa la contaminación que existe a nivel mundial y que se encuentra en el mismo punto que el "virus" verde con lo cual le haría responsable.

Leyendo este artículo del 7/4/20 del World Economic Forum titulado *"Cómo China puede liderar la protección de la naturaleza después del COVID-19"*

How China can take the lead on protecting nature after COVID-19

se va comprendiendo el protagonismo que también está ganando para combatir el cambio climático. El artículo contiene múltiples elogios hacia los chinos. Copio un extracto:

"China no siempre fue vista como un líder ambiental. Sin embargo, *a principios del decenio de 2010, después de un año de grave smog en 2011/12, denominado "apocalipsis del aire", el Gobierno de China inició un amplio plan de acción nacional para combatir la contaminación atmosférica y otros problemas ambientales.* En esa época el Gobierno también puso en marcha la iniciativa de la Línea Roja de Conservación Ecológica de China para proteger más de una cuarta parte del territorio continental chino, una superficie casi del tamaño de Francia, España, Turquía, Alemania e Italia juntas, que suman más de 2,4 millones de kilómetros cuadrados."

Y esto nos lleva a los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible (Agenda 2030) con sus 17 objetivos y 169 metas propuestos como continuación de los ODM incluyendo nuevas esferas como el cambio climático, ...

El objetivo nº 13 dice: *Adoptar medidas urgentes para combatir el cambio climático y sus efectos* 

Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Justamente ayer leía la *Conferencia de Prensa Habitual Ofrecida el 7 de abril de 2020 por Zhao Lijian, Portavoz de Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores *y en ella hace múltiples referencias a la Agenda 2030.

Extractos:

"Zhao Lijian: Durante mucho tiempo, China ha insistido en desarrollar la cooperación financiera con otros países en desarrollo de acuerdo con los principios de consultas en pie de igualdad, beneficio mutuo, ganar para todos y desarrollo común. El objetivo es ayudar a los países en desarrollo a acelerar su desarrollo y *promover la implementación de la Agenda 2030* de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo Sostenible.

"Zhao Lijian: "El Grupo de los 77 y China" es el grupo político más grande e influyente de países en desarrollo en las Naciones Unidas. Ante los graves desafíos de la epidemia COVID-19, el "Grupo de los 77 y China" emitió una declaración exhortando a la comunidad internacional a responder de manera unida la epidemia, *implementar la agenda de desarrollo sostenible 2030*, ..."

Conferencia de Prensa Habitual Ofrecida 7 de abril de 2020 por Zhao Lijian, Portavoz de Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores

Pues eso, según mi interpretación, China encabezará también la lucha contra el cambio climático implementando la agenda 2030, que supongo la mayoría sabrá de qué se trata.


----------



## Ignorante1 (9 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entrar en un hilo para insultar sin aportar nada es lo más triste que puedes hacer en un foro, un chat o en la vida real.
> 
> Las faltas de ortografía se perdonan, las faltas al respeto NO



Tu crees que son faltas de ortografía? o falta de consideración hacia el idioma rico que tenemos con una intención de destruirlo.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> "Zhao Lijian: Durante mucho tiempo, China ha insistido en desarrollar la cooperación financiera con otros países en desarrollo de acuerdo con los principios de consultas en pie de igualdad, beneficio mutuo, ganar para todos y desarrollo común. El objetivo es ayudar a los países en desarrollo a acelerar su desarrollo y *promover la implementación de la Agenda 2030* de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo Sostenible.



Resulta sorprendente este cambio de actitud en la diplomacia china, que siempre ha sido muy de ponerse de perfil en todos los foros internacionales. Para hablar de igualdad y beneficio mutuo en un mundo unipolar hay que tener detrás un buen armamento financiero y nuclear, de lo contrario te envían una buena dosis de democracia debajo de las alas de un B52. Pero al menos no ocultan que su objetivo son los países en desarrollo, es decir, el almacén de materias primas del planeta.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Tu crees que son faltas de ortografía? o falta de consideración hacia el idioma rico que tenemos con una intención de destruirlo.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esta misma viñeta la emplean también los chinos en otro artículo con el título *'Hacer que el clima forme parte de la lucha contra los virus'*
> 
> Make climate part of the anti-virus fight - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> ...



El cambio climático es el arma de IV generación que estaba utilizando occidente para generar un mapa de la realidad con el que poder justificar una serie de medidas geopolíticas contra aquellos países que les interesase. La narrativa está ahí y es normal que China quiera aprovechar un guión que en principio se dirigía contra los países que más contaminan, a su terreno.

Hemos visto como se llevaba a una niña de cumbre en cumbre para llevar un mensaje emocional que es la forma más efectiva para manipular la percepción del mundo. Creo que puse ya un link sobre que el virus había "aparecido" posiblemente por el cambio climático. Dejo aquí una viñeta con la que ilustraba el periódico Chinadaily el tema del cambio climático en septiembre:







Cualquier parecido con el virus es casualidad...


----------



## angela82 (9 Abr 2020)

*El virus, no los políticos, determinará cuándo las economías pueden reabrirse con seguridad*

The Virus, Not Politicians, Will Determine When Economies Can Safely Reopen

_______

Merkel hoy mismo dice que *la gente "vivirá con el virus"*. "Aunque los números mejoren un día, *(la pandemia) no desaparecerá hasta que tengamos una vacuna para inmunizar a la población"*. 

Merkel zu Corona: "Solange wir keinen Impfstoff haben, wird das gelten" - WELT

El tío Bill estará contento!


----------



## Victor Chanov (9 Abr 2020)

Un pequeño inciso al hilo de lo que se habla de Kissinger. Últimamente está muy pro-chino, y defiende que es un ejemplo de gobierno para todos los países del mundo, incluido USA

En la web hay varios enlaces, algunos poco fiables, que dicen que Kissinger estuvo en Wuhan el año pasado. ¿Maguferías? Ni idea


----------



## Ulisses (9 Abr 2020)

Kissinger sabe que que los chinos, si quieren su parte del pastel, se tienen que dejar parasitar. Y el socialismo, a fin de cuentas, es un invento familiar....


----------



## angela82 (9 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Un pequeño inciso al hilo de lo que se habla de Kissinger. Últimamente está muy pro-chino, y defiende que es un ejemplo de gobierno para todos los países del mundo, incluido USA
> 
> En la web hay varios enlaces, algunos poco fiables, que dicen que Kissinger estuvo en Wuhan el año pasado. ¿Maguferías? Ni idea



Kissinger es el asistente number one a las reuniones de los Bilderberg y desde años se sabe que el sueño de la élite es una sociedad global a lo chino.


----------



## esseri (9 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Kissinger sabe que que los chinos, si quieren su parte del pastel, se tienen que dejar parasitar. Y el socialismo, a fin de cuentas, es un invento familiar....



Hace unos días han aprobáo k los extranjeros sobrepasen el 50% de capital en sociedades chinas según noticia en este hilo. Tú me dirás. ( Por cierto, tras décadas de apoquinar capital a esas empresas por debajo del 50%, o sea, colaborando a su beneficio y desarrollo y diciendo amén ).

Estos tienen intereses compartidos sin la menor duda...espero k además, también enfrentados ...y a los pezqueñines nos caiga alguna miguilla, c´est tout.


----------



## Victor Chanov (10 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> El FMI no prevé que esta crisis sea tan duradera, pero sí muy profunda(..)



Si se refiere al crack del 29, duró dos o tres meses, y luego hubo rebrotes en bolsa, no sé si el FMI se refiere a un escenario similar. ¿Cuando se calcula que USA empiece a remontar (hablo de la crisis sanitaria)? ¿Mayo, junio?


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

No acabo de verlo "asumido" por una fuente oficial ( sí , al parecer, k no será estable en base a un cesta DE DIVISAS... ) pero las divagaciones del cronista del vídeo van en contra de k el cryptoyuan sea respaldado en Oro . También dice k la estabilidad se obtendrá por la confianza en el gobierno chino y tal , argumento bastante peregrino y más si se llega a éso tras una debacle fiat, escenario bastante presumible.



*PBOC Official: Crypto Yuan Will Be Unbacked & Have No Reserves (No Gold Backed Crypto Yuan) Video - The Daily Coin*



*Oficial de PBOC: Crypto Yuan no contará con respaldo y no tendrá reservas (No Crypto Yuan con respaldo de oro) Video*
POR WALL ST PARA MAIN ST · PUBLICADO 29 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2019 · ACTUALIZADO 29 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2019


Oficial de PBOC: Crypto Yuan no contará con respaldo y no tendrá reservas (No Crypto Yuan con respaldo de oro) Video de Wall St para Main St



El jefe de la filial de investigación de moneda digital del Banco Popular de China (PBOC), Changchun Mu, dijo que la criptomoneda de China no necesitará una canasta de monedas para mantener un valor estable.
En declaraciones a los periodistas en la Reunión Anual Académica de la Asociación de Finanzas de China y la Reunión Anual del Foro de Finanzas de China en Beijing el sábado, Mu dijo que el yuan digital sería distinto de otras formas de criptomonedas, incluida Libra.
“La moneda [yuan digital] no se usa para especular. El RMB se usa para gastar, no para especular. No tiene las características de la especulación de bitcoin, ni requiere que los activos de la cesta de la moneda respalden el valor de la moneda como moneda estable ", dijo Mu, según lo informado por Shanghai Securities News.


----------



## Victor Chanov (10 Abr 2020)

Fascinante, todo un hallazgo:

"GOLPE PLANETARIO MUNDIAL": La "operación acordeón"


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> No acabo de verlo "asumido" por una fuente oficial ( sí , al parecer, k no será estable en base a un cesta DE DIVISAS... ) pero las *divagaciones del cronista del vídeo* van en contra de k el cryptoyuan sea respaldado en Oro . También dice k la estabilidad se obtendrá por la confianza en el gobierno chino y tal , argumento bastante peregrino y más si se llega a éso tras una debacle fiat, escenario bastante presumible.



Divagaciones y muchas... Habla de una supuesta fuente del banco central chino y con un prejuicio anti-oro muy claro al BTC fan mosqueado con el gobierno chino porque está en contra de su objeto de culto.

Vuelvo a decir que si no se va a respaldar con algo tangible no necesitan hacer un cripto-yuan. El formato actual les sirve perfectamente. Las ventajas que aportan los tokens criptográficos es que pueden ser auditados por sus usuarios y, en el caso de ser redimible en oro, que se pueda auditar el token y el oro que lo respalda de forma simultánea.

Si no es para poder hacer esa auditoría simultánea que genere confianza en sus usuarios no tiene sentido cambiar de formato ya que no aporta nada nuevo. La vuelta al patrón oro requiere confianza en el nuevo formato del token viendo que ha ocurrido con el anterior formato surgido en Bretton Woods. La estrategia China respecto a la vuelta al patrón oro ha sido clara, incluyendo declaraciones desde los periódicos del gobierno.

_______________
9 Ways The Lockdown Is Playing Out Around The World | SafeHaven.com

Cada país gestiona la crisis a su manera, contabiliza los muertos como le da la gana y pone las restricciones en función de sus necesidades para gestionar la transición de sistema monetario. Cada país tiene su propia "cepa" del virus para poder adaptar la narrativa a sus necesidades.

En España, después de un primer momento de "sologripismo" necesita inflar el número de muertos para justificar su narrativa y que sean creíbles las medidas tomadas al respecto.

@angela82 :
En las anteriores "pandemias" la vacuna estaba ya lista al poco tiempo de aparecer la "nueva y peligrosa enfermedad". En este caso, la "vacuna" aparecerá cuando se haya gestionado la transición al nuevo sistema monetario. Es todo narrativa, mientras sean necesarias medidas excepcionales (economía de guerra) no encontrarán la cura. Eso es lo que viene a decir Ángela Merkel en las declaraciones que citas (el virus marca el timming de la recuperación)

Dejo aquí mi primer hilo en burbuja que es del tema de las vacunas contra las "pandemias":



Spielzeug dijo:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> hace 5 años aproximadamente, estuve trabajando haciendo encuestas telefonicas para la farmaindustria (o para David Rokefeller para quien sea conspiranoico). El objetivo del estudio de mercado, realizado a nivel europeo, era ver que motiva a la gente a la hora de vacunarse. Habia muchas preguntas relacionadas con la vacuna de la gripe que, desgraciadamente, no recuerdo exactamente, salvo que se interesaban por el perfil de persona que se vacunaba de la gripe. De las preguntas que si que recuerdo porque me llamaron mucho la atencion son las siguientes:
> 
> ...



______________

Dejo aquí un artículo que me ha parecido interesante:

Total System Failure will give Rise to New Economy - Belt & Road News

Todavía está por llegar lo peor ya que la producción y el comercio mundiales han parado lo cual sigue metiendo presión al sistema un financiero que tiene que implosionar.

Respecto a la guerra de IV generación, al artículo comenta las impredecibles consecuencias sociales y políticas de tener encerradas a miles de millones de personas hiperconectadas. Los cambios cognitivos en la gente obliga a los gobiernos a actuar o morir.

Comenta el autor que las bases del próximo sistema serán:
-Energia solar y eólica
-Automatizacion
-Inteligencia artificial
-5G de alta velocidad
-Nanotecnologia


----------



## cooperator (10 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hombre Spielzeug, la enfermedad es real cojones, me vas a contar que los ataudes están vacios??? Yo mismo ya tengo conocidos fallecidos aparentemente sanos que entraron en neumonía...y en una semana adiós. Esto no es ensoñación...lo de las residencias de ancianos tampoco...
> 
> Coño, que es perfectamente compatible con lo que dices...y si te pica porque se diga que el gobierno Chino lo ha diseminado...que no te pique, hace nada pelo Fanta por sus santos cojones se ha cargado a un general iraní sin declaración de guerra previa, ni ninguna autoridad moral para hacerlo...mucho menos justificación legal...a donde va a parar...
> 
> ...



Si es real o no da igual. El que no se quiera contagiar es muy libre de quedarse en casa encerrado pero no puedes obligar a la gente a encerrarse y prohibirles trabajar y hacer su vida. El que tenga miedo se puede encerrar. No al revés. Es un delito. Esto está pasando porque estamos entrando en una dictadura. Cuando la gente lo vea será tarde.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Divagaciones y muchas... Habla de una supuesta fuente del banco central chino y con un prejuicio anti-oro muy claro al BTC fan mosqueado con el gobierno chino porque está en contra de su objeto de culto.
> 
> Vuelvo a decir que si no se va a respaldar con algo tangible no necesitan hacer un cripto-yuan. El formato actual les sirve perfectamente. Las ventajas que aportan los tokens criptográficos es que pueden ser auditados por sus usuarios y, en el caso de ser redimible en oro, que se pueda auditar el token y el oro que lo respalda de forma simultánea.
> 
> Si no es para poder hacer esa auditoría simultánea que genere confianza en sus usuarios no tiene sentido cambiar de formato ya que no aporta nada nuevo. La vuelta al patrón oro requiere confianza en el nuevo formato del token viendo que ha ocurrido con el anterior formato surgido en Bretton Woods. La estrategia China respecto a la vuelta al patrón oro ha sido clara, incluyendo declaraciones desde los periódicos del gobierno.



Sí, y hasta chapucero, incluso en las formas. Pero llego al artículo por otros, menos matizados y "personales" k van en la misma dirección.
( Cómo la epidemia ha cambiado la retórica de China sobre el criptoyuan ) ***
( China se prepara para lanzar su primera criptodivisa soberana )

Por otra parte ...claro k tiene sentido cambiar el formato, hombre : motrollón de pasta va a ir a las cryptos ( imo, y como defiendo hace un par de años, las están desinflando para k se suba al carro desde abajo todo diox )....y China no se puede perder esa transición desde su mismo inicio . Es más, debe entrar con bombo y platillo, insisto en el "gancho" inicial absolutamente necesario para estar en la pomada y en las características "comerciales" de las cryptos "nacionales" , k se disputarán el premio. Y el gancho puede ser el Oro como garante de su sistema ( no son necesarias las constantes auditorías del pasado, son anacrónicas con blockchain, hay k ver cómo se plantearían, pero hay opciones mucho menos rígidas, seguro ) .La vaina es k el tsunami crypto castuzo puede ser perfectamente el pistoletazo de salida a la próxima pantalla y cualquier agente futuro de enjundia debe estar allí CON SUS TRIUNFOS EN LA MANO ( en el caso chino, podría ser el metal - de hecho según las declaraciones oficiales pro-Oro, DEBERÍA - )

La clave DE FONDO la sigo viendo en esa primera capa del banco central chino, k podría ser el cofre del tesoro sobre el k generar la gigantesca cascada posterior, expresada en toda la pirotecnia k se quiera , pero respaldada en la primera, subiendo o facilitando metal a ella -.






** *Aquí, el único vínculo metalero-cryptoyuan y cogido con pinzas, aunque indirectamente positivo, imo - recordemos k esconder la jugada hasta una puesta en escena pirotécnica es crucial - : Las declaraciones se produjeron en un evento k aúna konzétos de riqueza real , metiendo cryptoyuan , Oro y plata en el mismo saco :
"El vicepresidente del Banco Popular de China, Fan Yiwei, dejó completamente claro que Pekín seguirá impulsando las investigaciones relacionadas con el desarrollo de la moneda digital china como nuevo método de pago. Además, Pekín planea reformar el actual sistema de emisión de dinero en efectivo, lo que podría acabar con su retirada de la circulación. *El alto funcionario marcó estas pautas a seguir durante la Conferencia para Moneda nacional, Oro, Plata y Seguridad.* Es un evento importante, en cuyo marco el principal regulador financiero suele anunciar prioridades en su trabajo para el resto del año. "

En fin, todo encaja con el link del verano pasado k subes continuamente y k defiende el patrón Oro hasta las cachas. Como siempre, sólo falta ponerlo sobre la mesa.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Fascinante, todo un hallazgo:
> 
> "GOLPE PLANETARIO MUNDIAL": La "operación acordeón"




El drenaje económico es diáfano...en las cryptos se ve hasta el tuétano desde el ATH de 2017 . Esos flujos para entrar con tó lo gordo desde abajo son marca de la casa del ranking crypto. La clave es k aunque tus balas se reduzcan...al resto, le despojes DE TODAS. Eso proyecta exponencialmente la posición de quienes queden en pie. Yo ya estoy viendo propiedades k aceptarán lo k les pongan sobre la mesa...o directamente, se las meterán por el ojal, pues no habrá capacidá para reflotarlas ( la práctica totalidá del personal va a salir del confinamiento con una mano delante y otra detrás - y sin activos MONETARIOS , k serán las fichas necesarias...la casa del pueblo de la awela, estará tan deflacionada como el garitón quebrado de la plaza premium con el k no sepan ké hacer ...y éso, sin haber empezado siquiera los expolios de cuentas banksters , k al loro con éso -).

Recordemos k para quien disponga de fichas DE RIQUEZA REAL para esa próxima pantalla, habrá innumerables negocios "menores" en una estrategia de asalto global , pero muy lucrativos para particulares , al alcance del Manolo independiente medio ( a los k , en el sistema fiat PREVIO al actual descalabro, ni por el forro podría aspirar , pues costaban palés de confeti) . Así k no sólo rascará la castuza global, habrá buenas ocasiones mucho más allá de éso ( en hilos de la debacle hotelera lo indico constantemente , pues habrá chiringuitos de hostelería, alojamiento, etc ...de campanillas a medio y largo plazo y con sus ex-dueños quebrados ...a gogó )


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> La identificacion que haces de lo que es un troll no es correcta.



¿Ah, sí? ¿Cuál es la tuya?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (10 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug: la palabra que citas tanto es *timing*, con una sola *m*, no dos.


----------



## CHARLYY (10 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Si se refiere al crack del 29, duró dos o tres meses, y luego hubo rebrotes en bolsa, no sé si el FMI se refiere a un escenario similar. ¿Cuando se calcula que USA empiece a remontar (hablo de la crisis sanitaria)? ¿Mayo, junio?



?el crack del 29 duró dos o tres meses? tendrías que sumarle los tres años posteriores de depresión que acompañaron a ese crack inicial y que dividió el precio de los activos por diez. hay que saber de qué se habla y no decir tonterías.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El jefe de la filial de investigación de moneda digital del Banco Popular de China (PBOC), Changchun Mu, dijo que la criptomoneda de China no necesitará una canasta de monedas para mantener un valor estable.



Imagino que se refiere a la "cesta de monedas" de los Derechos Especiales de Giro, lo que ofrecía el FMI como "nueva moneda mundial" en la anterior crisis y que desde el 1 de octubre de 2016 está compuesta por el dólar de EE. UU., el euro, el renminbi chino, el yen japonés y la libra esterlina.

Era previsible que el oro no formase parte de aquella cesta ni de ninguna otra. Desde Nixon, el oro ha ido paulatinamente abandonando las cúpulas y cámaras acorazadas de los bancos centrales para pasar a las de los bancos privados. A medida que los gobiernos occidentales vendían sus reservas de oro (sin decir a quien) para endeudarse cada vez más, los gobiernos chino y ruso iban aumentando las suyas.

Por ese motivo, quien está negociando en este momento son los Kissinger & Cía con chinos y rusos, es decir, los grandes tenedores de reservas de oro, que son el verdadero poder en cualquier época y en cualquier parte del mundo. Y por ese mismo motivo todos los gobiernos occidentales no pintan nada en tal negociación y se limitan a seguir las instrucciones de confinamiento de la población que le han sido dadas.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Una cesta de divisas no es referencia monetaria estable alguna, es un chanchullo k promedia varias referencias fiat de mierda ( las de los castuzos k corten el queso en el petí comité al frente del invento ...pero es una media de confeti, de pasta atrofiada iwalmente).

Esas referencias no anclan a patrón ni someten a rigor alguno...son un "chivato" de k los chanchullos fiat no se les vayan demasiáo de madre a los implicáos en el timo..ta kitto.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sí, y hasta chapucero, incluso en las formas. Pero llego al artículo por otros, menos matizados y "personales" k van en la misma dirección.
> ( Cómo la epidemia ha cambiado la retórica de China sobre el criptoyuan ) ***
> ( China se prepara para lanzar su primera criptodivisa soberana )
> 
> ...



No acabo de verlo... Lo suyo sería lanzar la moneda con un tiempo para cambiar el yuan actual por el cripto-yuan a un cambio fijo. Es lo que se hizo al pasar de las divisas nacionales al euro.

Tampoco acabo de ver lo de la huída del fiat a las criptos. Veo más probable lo que ya están anunciando en algunos sitios y en otros ya han empezado: dar dinero fiat directamente a la gente para reactivar la economía. Helicóptero de dinero más diluir las deudas en (hiper) inflación.

Las nuevas criptos estatales no están aún listas y mientras tanto hay que gestionar la situación económica y social. Ya han empezado a repartir dinero en Honk Kong, Macao y Singapur. Japón, EEUU y España están en ello... Y no van a ser los únicos.

Una vez reviente el dinero fiat actual (repartir dinero gratis sin producción que lo respalde va a acabar con hiperinflación) va a ser necesario un nuevo formato que de confianza y será el momento de las criptos redimibles en oro.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No acabo de verlo... Lo suyo sería lanzar la moneda con un tiempo para cambiar el yuan actual por el cripto-yuan a un cambio fijo. Es lo que se hizo al pasar de las divisas nacionales al euro.
> 
> Tampoco acabo de ver lo de la huída del fiat a las criptos. Veo más probable lo que ya están anunciando en algunos sitios y en otros ya han empezado: dar dinero fiat directamente a la gente para reactivar la economía. Helicóptero de dinero más diluir las deudas en (hiper) inflación.
> 
> ...



Si vieses al día el ranking crypto te lo explicarías.

BTC es un "ancla de pastel" de libro. Todo va sincronizado a éso ( cuando quieren ) y son 3000 chapas amarradas...y no hay razón lógica para ello, es sólo un pastiche aparente, quieren generar esa impresión ( de hecho, a veces lo ponen en modo "emulación dorada" y clava los movimientos del Oro, al milímetro...pero para k los tolais de los gráficos de colores las fibonacci y tóa esa mierda del tarot piensen k BTC es el nuevo Oro y blablabla...en realidá, son miles de bots regando Tether infinito - el comodín chusco del ranking , k mueve al día casi tanto como las únicas tres chapas "reinas" k le preceden en el ranking , BTC,ETH y Ripple, k se dice facil - Tether riega por doquier y aparenta un ecosistema y tal y tal. Un puto timo ).

El asunto es k esa misma estructura SÍ k la pueden anclar progresivamente a una nueva referencia. Y el fiat infinito de las cryptos castuzas no tiene rival, a BTC y Tether se los comen con papas cuando quieran ( y además, son los reguladores , o sea k palos en las ruedas a discreción). Resumiendo : Un cryptoyuan dorado se hará con el control de su cascada con la minga, sin tener k entrar a machete , incluso progresivamente, los bots y los algoritmos lo controlan TODO, como ahora mismo las cryptos...y todo lo k de él salga, irá sincronizado ( tanto - o tan poco , para subidones efectistas de tal o cual chapa "parásita" k atraiga dinero himbersor - como les interese ).

La clave está en esa primera capa del banco central chino...y en lo k a más de uno aquí respecta, en su vinculación dorada.

Ancla dorada con una guardia pretoriana de bots controlando la cascada de "ocurrencias" tokenizadas - o sea, dinero de dos velocidades - con pelotazos y quibras diarios a conveniencia de sus dueños ( parece ). Lo k nunca se moverá y siempre crecerá , el Oro aislado arriba. ( En fin...una opción...pero el paralelismo sería ése ).


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (10 Abr 2020)

cooperator dijo:


> Si es real o no da igual. El que no se quiera contagiar es muy libre de quedarse en casa encerrado pero no puedes obligar a la gente a encerrarse y prohibirles trabajar y hacer su vida. El que tenga miedo se puede encerrar. No al revés. Es un delito. Esto está pasando porque estamos entrando en una dictadura. Cuando la gente lo vea será tarde.



En la antigua Roma nombraban a un dictador durante un periodo de tiempo para que las cosas no se descontrolasen o no hubiese caos , consideraban la dictadura un mal menor. Todas las dictaduras occidentales y americanas derivan de esa idea .
Estamos acostumbrados a guerras convencionales en las que la destruccion es visible , los muertos lo son en actos manifiestamente y visiblemente violentos , en la actual la gente esta encerrada en sus casas , conectados a los demas por internet y las redes sociales , y los que estan al otro lado de la brecha digital por edad , educacion o falta de medios reciben la informacion por television o radio .
Cada vez se manifiesta una separacion mayor entre las Matrix y la realidad , la realidad que no volveremos a verla hasta que acabe el encierro , una realidad diferente a la que conocimos antes.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug

Sorry...respecto a la huída fiat a las cryptos...ahora mismo BTC ( o sea, todo el ranking ) parece estar dumpeando - esa caída es, p ej, mi apuesta principal , la espero hace tiempo - . Como lo lleven al puto infierno y empiece a multiplicar desde allí, verás el éxodo de los himbersores de fiat huerfanito menguante y a punto de caramelo ( k para más inri, ni a Oro pueden pasar - cuando veo al personal flixpando porke una maple de plata cuesta 10 pavos más k el precio papel, alucino con lo perdidos k están ante posiblemente las ultimas posibilidades de aprovechar un confeti al k la propia castuza está dando fuego por los 4 costáos - ) ...y sin k nahide les obligue a nada.

Aquí para verano - en todo, kolonapastelazo incluído - se ve todo el paño a las claras. No declarado, k nos seguirán toreando...pero diáfano. Y el trasvase puede ser progresivo, sin patrones ni rompeyrasgas integrales.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2020)

@esseri 
Entiendo lo que dices, lo que no veo es necesidad de ese paso intermedio con el dinero yendo a las criptos. Igualmente no veo un nuevo boom de las criptos propiciado por nuevos adopters...


----------



## 34Pepe (10 Abr 2020)

Para que una nueva moneda sea aceptada debe imponerse por algún motivo, la fuerza, el reconocimiento único, su aceptación para pagar impuestos.....

El dólar se impuso mundialmente en 1971 porque Arabia Saudí sólo aceptó vender su petróleo al resto del mundo en esa moneda, a cambio de seguridad, más tarde hizo lo mismo el resto de la OPEP en 1975

La UE, quien tiene el monopolio del dinero actualmente en Europa debe tener un buen motivo para cambiar el Euro, al igual que el resto de grandes países. Y han de hacerlo de manera que no se les desmanden sus socios con salidas unilaterales, pienso en Hungria, Polonia, y en menor medida Italia. No es el caso de IsPain, donde nuestros gobernantes son unos mandaos

Cúal puede ser el motivo para aceptar una nueva moneda, crypto moneda seguramente? La seguridad sanitaria es un buen argumento de venta, seguramente será el motivo público, pero no es suficiente.

Sólo la aceptación consensuada a nivel mundial puede asegurar el éxito de su implementación. Puede empezar por algún país como China, obligando a pagar sus transacciones en la nueva moneda pero si no es consensuada esa implementación tendrá muchos ataques informáticos interesados o réplicas bien sustentadas, por lo que me pregunto QUÉ hará que todos los países la acepten? 

Sólo veo una respuesta, el CONTROL de tus propios ciudadanos

Hemos visto el apetito insaciable de los grandes estados por el control, el virus en China ha sido el estreno en sociedad de las nuevas medidas de control ciudadano, trazabilidad de infectados, geolocalización, autorización para acceder a supermercados, transportes, confinamiento forzado.....

Y creo que están todos los grandes gobiernos por la labor, ahora están negociando quien pondrá la suya antes, si la respaldan con algo más que el miedo de los portaaviones, la confianza del oro o en su defecto, el peso de cada uno en una nueva moneda común

Una moneda así sólo es factible si todos los ciudadanos tienen, al menos, un teléfono inteligente. Las redes 5G están pensadas para muchas cosas, pero básicamente para poder canalizar el inmenso tráfico de datos que supondría el uso de una cryptomoneda a nivel mundial. De ahí el enfado de USA a los avances de Huawei en la firma de acuerdos con gobiernos europeos. 

El lanzamiento apresurado de los satélites masivos de comunicación parece una contramedida in extremis, el virus una paralización de los avances de la competencia y el confinamiento la preparación psicológica de la ciudadanía, quienes aceptaremos cualquier cosa por salir de casa 

Os leo a todos con mucho interés. Perdón por el tocho.......


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @esseri
> Entiendo lo que dices, lo que no veo es necesidad de ese paso intermedio con el dinero yendo a las criptos. Igualmente no veo un nuevo boom de las criptos propiciado por nuevos adopters...



Con dos chutes de gas como en 2017 y un x5 a palo seco creando nuevos minoyarios mientras al resto le mordisquean sus cuentas banksters para pagar rescates sanitarios patrios o el papel higiénico escasea aún más y triplica su precio y pajas por el estilo, lo veremos pero k muy posiblemente. Por cierto, aún no han aderezado el show con corralitos ni caracoleos hiperinflacionarios, k llegarán y pondrán de los nervios la minoría k aún atesore fiat ( a la panda "del me$ k viene" ya los tienen en pelotas esperando miguitas RBU ). En fin...con los cryptoexchanges y las cuentas banksters vía internék abiertas...montan tres meses alcistas 2017 style y la borregada global empeña hasta las bragas para cryptos. ( para Oro, casualidá casualidosa, va a ser k nope...ese "coso" ya tiene dueño y en el tapete no se pone, fíjate ).

Recuerda el papel de BTC : Proponer a la plebe un dinero memocrático , REAL y *libre de castuza chanchullera* y blablabla. Las cryptos castuzas deben DRENAR ese sistema "libertario" ya una vez creado - podrán hacerlo, por mucho k engorde - hoy Tether, k no Bitcoin , pone TODO el ranking patasarriba en 3 minutos , llevarlo a 100 pavos o a cien mil, lo k quiera - ...incluso pueden hacer k las cryptos ya hinchadas entren a su redil vía regulación y trabas...previo paso por caja, por supuestón - ...pero el reclamo a la transición no deben hacerlo ellos : siendo las chapas de la casta el reclamo, y más en estas circunstancias de trile global a puta cara descubierta, con secuestro-pandemia pastelera incluída k le chirría ya hasta a mi awela ...no todos picarían.

EL paso intermedio es el más viejo de la historia manejando borregos ( tú manejas bichos, tú me dirás ) : Hacerles creer k van A LA LIBERTÁ, no al matadero. ( Ahora mismo, caminamos A LA SALÚ...no al matadero. Pues lo mismo, no ? Haz creer a la plebe k su destino LO ELIGEN ELLOS...la base de todo el memocratic show ya caduco, pero con el k se han metido todo el SXX a la butxaka)


p.d. por supuesto, las paguitas serán el magnetismo castuzo a sus chapas y un detonante de adopción masiva por wevos de primera. Una vez ahí, sus cryptos posiblemente se harán con todo el ranking crypto anterior ( son los reguladores y los dueños del fiat infinito, impreso , digital o mediopensonista ...y éso, controla al dedillo cualquier juego) . Pero si se entiende k las nuevas cryptos castuzas nacionales puede imponerse *progresiva* e inexorablemente, sin patrones de rompe y rasga ( aunke una vez dentro del suyo, salir sea una quimera ) , k todas las fichas acaben el el debido rincón es sólo cuestión de tiempo.

BTC puede irse a 14.000 pavos en media tarde y k el ranking en pleno se haga un x4...para robar todo ese cap acto seguido en 2 minutos. A los mandos de la misma máquina, la castuza podría hacerlo en segundos.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Abr 2020)

Pasar del fiat a una criptomoneda con el único respaldo del estado que la emite es como el que tiene tos y......
Igual que conviene distinguir entre dinero y medios de pago, conviene distinguir entre dólar y Estados Unidos. El dolar no es una moneda emitida por el gobierno de un estado. La economía real americana es fuerte y sus recursos naturales también. Otra cosa es que estén controlados por la economia financiera. El único cambio posible es compartir con los chinos el ser divisa mundial de intercambio. Dolar y Yuan. Y ese cambio, o es consensuado o sería la hecatombe nuclear.

De cada uno de los post que habéis puesto sobre opiniones de los periódicos chinos (que no es otra cosa que la opinión de su gobierno) se deduce que quieren África y el petróleo de Irán para ellos, sin trabas, amenazas ni invasiones democráticas. Desde hace más de 10 años los chinos tienen miles de soldados de visita en los países africanos. Lo hacen como los americanos pero de otro modo, sin crear guerrillas, revoluciones o grupos terroristas, porque, otra cosa no les sobrará, pero lo que es soldados...


----------



## 34Pepe (10 Abr 2020)

La Policía Municipal se lleva atado a la camilla al Clínico a un hombre que no quería hacerse el test del coronavirus

estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

quién les llamó?


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Para que una nueva moneda sea aceptada debe imponerse por algún motivo, la fuerza, el reconocimiento único, su aceptación para pagar impuestos.....
> 
> El dólar se impuso mundialmente en 1971 porque Arabia Saudí sólo aceptó vender su petróleo al resto del mundo en esa moneda, a cambio de seguridad, más tarde hizo lo mismo el resto de la OPEP en 1975
> 
> ...



El oro no hay que imponerlo, todos los actores reconocen su condición de reserva de valor. 

Lo que vamos a ver es un escenario Freegold:
Introducing FreeGold - BullionStar - BullionStar Singapore

El dinero fiat estatal seguirá siendo el medio de pago (y la unidad de cuenta nacional) y el oro la reserva de valor (y la unidad de cuenta internacional)

Para ello es necesario que los mercados de oro de las diferentes áreas monetarias sean exclusivamente de oro físico (nada de derivados). En esos mercados denominados en fiat nacional se liquidaría el medio de pago de los intercambios internacionales. Es decir, quién tenga un exceso de divisas fiat de otro estado, acudiría al mercado de oro denominado en dicha divisa para convertir el medio de pago conseguido en los intercambios comerciales con la nación emisora a oro (reserva de valor). 

Si algún país incurre en déficit comercial, su divisa se depreciará frente al oro ya que el oro sale del mercado de oro denominado en dicha divisa para ir a la reserva de los países con superávit comercial. Si algún país incurre en déficit comercial durante mucho tiempo, se queda sin oro y el medio de pago que emite se queda sin valor al no poder conseguirse oro con él.

Este esquema es el que ya se está utilizando entre los países miembros de la ruta de la seda. Para ello no es necesario crear una criptodivisa, el formato actual es perfectamente válido. Por eso digo que no veo motivos para la carrera de los bancos centrales por sacar criptos estatales si no se van a respaldar por oro. La gente las aceptaría por lo mismo que aceptaron dólares tras el acuerdo de Bretton Woods: el medio de pago es tan bueno como el oro (mientras no se demuestre lo contrario).


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Se crean para optimizar el control monetario, no su kalidá.

Si la crypto castuza es mala reserva de valor, los controla en exceso, etc...se adoptará hasta donde convenga, como el Petro k cargan en las wallets venezolanas con las propinas de Maduro...para acto seguido, escapar a otro dinero.

Castuzo k quiera adopción masiva y uso real para su chapa, tendrá k ofrecer valor añadido. El Oro es uno clarísimo, obviamente.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Se crean para optimizar el control monetario, no su kalidá.
> 
> Si la crypto castuza es mala reserva de valor, los controla en exceso, etc...se adoptará hasta donde convenga, como el Petro k cargan en las wallets venezolanas con las propinas de Maduro...para acto seguido, escapar a otro dinero.
> 
> Castuzo k quiera adopción masiva y uso real para su chapa, tendrá k ofrecer valor añadido. El Oro es uno clarísimo, obviamente.



Para ese viaje no hacen falta tantas alforjas... Honk Kong, Macao y Singapur han dado igualmente propinas a sus ciudadanos sin necesidad de hacerlo mediante una cripto. 

Lo de Venezuela es más por cosas como estas:
Venezuela no tiene dinero ni para… ¡imprimir dinero!

Imprimir dinero tiene un coste aunque sea minimo... En la republica de Weimar acabaron imprimiendo por una sola cara para ahorrar tinta. En ese sentido las criptos son más eficientes.

También es cierto lo que dices, permite un mayor control por parte del emisor y dificulta la falsificación al no haber dinero papel y ser un soporte criptográfico. Para dar "propinas estatales" no son cualidades indispensables pero para respaldarla con oro si.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Abr 2020)

No entiendo qué finalidad podría tener que un país hiciese circular una criptomoneda manteniendo la existencia de la moneda fiat si no es para aumentar la masa monetaria y crear inflación. A no ser que, siguiendo el patrón de la anterior crisis, las criptos-fiat se creen para rescatar bancos y no como dinero que llegue a los particulares.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para ese viaje no hacen falta tantas alforjas... Honk Kong, Macao y Singapur han dado igualmente propinas a sus ciudadanos sin necesidad de hacerlo mediante una cripto.
> 
> Lo de Venezuela es más por cosas como estas:
> Venezuela no tiene dinero ni para… ¡imprimir dinero!
> ...



Eres un purista Orero y lo ves como un todo. Eso corre en tu contra, imo.

Es dinero de dos velocidades. Tiene k permitir cabriolas con los muertos de jambre...y blindarse ante el resto de Castuzas, tan chorizos como ellos. Ese es el mix crypto-Gold. Todo el poderío...sin despendoles, sin parar máquina cada equis años porque el sistema boquea. Y creando dinero panfletero de la nada...pero NO EL SUYO, ése, del weno. E irreplicable.

El MATUTE k tú buscas, el dinero DURO & REAL, debería estar en esa primera capa. El partido comunista chinorri no va a pèrmitir a Ali Babá ni a Huawei, ni a bancos comerciales ni mucho menos a franquiciados guiris ciscarse en la estructura central, aunque, como anuncian, puedan emitir en ella ( agentes de segunda capa ).

En principio, el PBOC debería ser garante de cagadas y abusos del sistema. Puedes entrar en segunda capa...pero mandando ORO a la primera...ya ahí, todos los malabares k quieras ( dentro de un orden ). Podría ser como un staking de Mnodes , pero con ORO por garantía en lugar de chapas ( ej : DASH ). Pero como la cagues "abajo"...ADIÓS ORO.

La primera capa no roba a usuarios, es su guardaespaldas y ese es el atractivo de la chapa. Roba a proveedores si se pasan un pelo ( sin pasarse, tendrán buenas prebendas ). Insisto : EL castuzo impulsor de la cjapa necesita ALICIENTES DE USO...o no la abrazará ni diox. Y tú puedes imponerla desde una admin pública...pero si tienes VOCACIÖN GLOBAL, necesitas atraer.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> No entiendo qué finalidad podría tener que un país hiciese circular una criptomoneda manteniendo la existencia de la moneda fiat si no es para aumentar la masa monetaria y crear inflación. A no ser que, siguiendo el patrón de la anterior crisis, las criptos-fiat se creen para rescatar bancos y no como dinero que llegue a los particulares.



Una cascada crypto boyante tiene muchas propinas, Ulisses : parte de las emisiones, comisiones - a users y a "franquiciados" - DATOS - el puto Oro negro de la comunicación actual...joder, k Facebook NO COBRA , tíos ! - ...( y el volumen de una chapa de reserva global es un tsunami CONSTANTE de todo ese tipo de retornos . No es ORO ni confeti , es un *servicio* niqueláo y sofisticáo DE IDA Y WELTA : Es dinero VIVO y gotea micras de pasta y otras regalías sin parar )...puedes plantearlo de mil modos...hay k ver ( ahora sólo podemos dar tiros al aire ...pero tranqui, k lo tienen ya más niqueláo k su puta madre , vamos ).

Para mí, lo crucial, son las dos caras k su impulsor necesita de esa pasta "ferpekta" : DOS. La Keynesiana y la sólida ( k necesitan ser departamentos estancos ). Y lo siguiente : Valor añadido para atraer usuarios. Por mucha mafia y represión k le echen, necesitan PÚBLICO QUE QUIERA USARLA...o será un fiasco ( por cierto...al loro con la presión actual de esos emisores castuzos sabiendo k su contrincante puede poner el doble sobre la mesa y hacerse con el chiringuito ).

En fin, no es difícil hacerlo.

p.d. En el caso de una primera capa "guardiana" sobre todo el desarrollo comercial de la segunda, la de "uso"...todo el ORO tiende a ella.  Y sin auditorías ni poyas...ya se encargará el jefe de recibir y supervisar su garantía en condiciones en cada admisión. Oro en primera capa = ORO PURO y en la cantidá oficializada. La blockchain no miente ( y el "Don" no lo paga...o sea, k bien se encargará de k vaya fino,fino... )


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

@Ulisses

Por cierto...k se me ha pasáo lo de la inflación, sorry.

Son políticos...y efectivamente , ladrones hasta las putas trancas. No van a crear un sistema k les dificulte robar más. No van a poner el mundo patas arriba en aras de la integridá , ni monetaria ni de ningún otro tipo, ó por la tutela hacia sus muertirtos de jambre. Vamos...

La inflación , a botepronto, pinta clara : Mira Bitcoin, k imo, ha sido el ensayo general. Su precio y dominancia...absolutamente ANTINATURA respecto al resto. Por mucho cháchara maximalista bitcoñera k vomite la panfletada oficial ...no hay NINGUNA razón objetiva y fundamental para k esa crypto valga siete mil pavos...y TODO EL RESTO, cien veces menos.

El ORO de arriba, el ancla del sistema, cada vez valdrá más. Te podrás hacer minoyario con cryptos abajo, OK, tiene k haber vidilla pa´la plebe...pero cada vez, por mucho k pilles, podrás comprar menos Oro.

Esa sería la inflación. Ellos cada vez más ricos. Nos, más proves.


----------



## Janluxe (10 Abr 2020)

No se si alguien lo ha dicho, pero es muy posible que acabe imponiéndose el trueque antes que una criptomoneda. Por principio: todo lo digital es haqueable y/o robable con relativa facilidad.
Hasta ahora, las criptomonedas solo están siendo un medio, no el fin. El fin continua siendo un lingote de oro, un fajo de USD o, de momento, un fajo de euros.


----------



## Ignorante1 (10 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> La Policía Municipal se lleva atado a la camilla al Clínico a un hombre que no quería hacerse el test del coronavirus
> 
> estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?
> 
> quién les llamó?



Este hombre debe denunciar a la policía por saltarse la ley y hacer caso a la borregada de los balcones. Claro el problema está en que si ofreció resistencia a los guardias le pueden empaquetar tendría que haber obedecido luego negarse en el hospital y denunciar. 
Esto ya se pasa de castaño oscuro es el fasciocomunismo peor que el fascismo de Mussolini.


----------



## esseri (10 Abr 2020)

Janluxe dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha dicho, pero es muy posible que acabe imponiéndose el trueque antes que una criptomoneda.



Tóa la pinta, sep.

*Multinational companies apply for 212 blockchain-related patents in China - Global Times*

"Un total de 35 compañías extranjeras, incluidas Microsoft, Oracle, Mastercard, Sony, Intel y Walmart, han solicitado 212 patentes relacionadas con blockchain en China a fines de marzo de 2020, según el Global Times.

Mastercard, con sede en Nueva York, solicitó 46 patentes relacionadas con blockchain, el número más alto entre todas las empresas extranjeras. La mayoría de sus patentes se centran en métodos de pago, software de pago y seguridad de pago. La compañía comenzó a presentar solicitudes en 2017.

Nokia ha solicitado 13 patentes, Intel 12 y Oracle 9, principalmente centradas en la tecnología blockchain subyacente. Algunos han dicho que la razón detrás de las aplicaciones de la compañía de tecnología es la acumulación tecnológica.

Pero virtualmente ninguna de las 35 compañías extranjeras ha lanzado negocios relacionados con blockchain en China, según el Global Times.

Las compañías tecnológicas de EE. UU., Incluidas IBM, Google, Facebook y Amazon, a pesar de sus movimientos cada vez más intensos en la industria blockchain en el extranjero, no han solicitado patentes de blockchain en China. "


----------



## Ulisses (10 Abr 2020)

Pedir una patente en China, vamos no jodas¡ Lo que está cambiando el mundo¡¡¡


----------



## Mk3 (10 Abr 2020)

Hola

Aunque llevo en este foro muucho tiempo y entro a diario...hasta ayer pasé por alto este hilo, buscando info ya que nada de lo que estamos viviendo este último mes me cuadra para nada, lo del virus me parecía una exageración ocultando algo.

Os he leído lo comentado semanas atrás y tengo los cojones por corbata como fuisteis anticipando los movimientos que ahora he visto, chapó.

Pero me encuentro más perdido que un elefante en una cacharrería y me temo que llego tarde en buscar una puerta de salida o ponerme lo más cerca cuando esto se incendie. Os agradecería como podemos prepararnos para lo que se nos viene encima, aunque sea en extremis tratar de salvar algún mueble.

Un placer leeros. saludos


----------



## Ajoporro (10 Abr 2020)

Donde está nuestro tesoro, está nuestro corazón ...


----------



## angela82 (10 Abr 2020)

Bueno, yo me voy a centrar en las consecuencias reales de la "pandemia".

Pronto veremos o quizá ya existe también en este país, pero no nos hemos enterado, la tecnología IA que se utilizará/utiliza para controlarnos con sus robots y drones. En el enlace de abajo, se puede leer todo lo que han conseguido realizar ya los robots en China, Singapur y otros países. Los robots tienen la ventaja que no se contagian y no contagian a nadie  Es de risa, pero lamentablemente es ya una realidad en este nuevo mundo distópico.

Todas estas compañías de robots dicen que ya tienen numerosos pedidos y que los beneficios superan el coste en su desarrollo y fabricación.

Al margen del trabajo de los robots que eliminarán muchos puestos de trabajo de los humanos, el fabricante de drones canadiense Draganfly en colaboración con un equipo de la Universidad de Australia del Sur están trabajando en *drones* que servirán para identificar la posible presencia del virus mediante la observación de los seres humanos. Su equipo está trabajando en *algoritmos de computadora que pueden detectar estornudos o tos, por ejemplo en la terminal de un aeropuerto, y medir remotamente el pulso y la temperatura de las personas.*

Un ejemplo en imágenes de lo que son capaces de hacer:













Robots may become heroes in war on coronavirus - France 24


----------



## Victor Chanov (10 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Aunque llevo en este foro muucho tiempo y entro a diario...hasta ayer pasé por alto este hilo, buscando info ya que nada de lo que estamos viviendo este último mes me cuadra para nada, lo del virus me parecía una exageración ocultadno algo.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido

Ahora mismo podríamos decir que el incendio se está tratando de apagar. Lo de menos ahora es saber a ciencia cierta si fue un incendio provocado o casual. Yo me hago la misma pregunta que ud: ¿qué hacer cuando lleguemos a mayo y se vuelva a ir recuperando gradualmente la "normalidad"? ¿se podrá salir del país? ¿la limitación de movimientos ente CCAA será total? ¿merece la pena continuar nuestros respectivos proyectos de vida en España?


----------



## Mk3 (10 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Bienvenido
> 
> Ahora mismo podríamos decir que el incendio se está tratando de apagar. Lo de menos ahora es saber a ciencia cierta si fue un incendio provocado o casual. Yo me hago la misma pregunta que ud: ¿qué hacer cuando lleguemos a mayo y se vuelva a ir recuperando gradualmente la "normalidad"? ¿se podrá salir del país? ¿la limitación de movimientos ente CCAA será total? ¿merece la pena continuar nuestros respectivos proyectos de vida en España?



Gracias por responder.

Hablo por mí: 46 tacos despedido hace poco estando de baja por no incorporarme (tengo juicio pendiente por despido nulo), currante y HORMIGUITA, que no me metí en la burbuja, pero sí perdí oportunidad de comprarme vivienda hace 4 años (seguía siendo caro, pero era la compra ideal y lo dejé pasar) y ahora me encuentro en este túnel (como todos eh) con cash en el banco, pero viendo como por donde pueden ir los tiros nos dejen en pelotas y me vengo abajo pensando en los viajes/fiestas/borracheras que me perdí tratando de ahorrar para el futuro cuando hiciese falta (copiado de mis ancianos padres, unos sencillos labradores) y que te puedas quedar con una mano delante y otra detrás. Sería duro y no sé si lo superaría (vengo de una depresión, por cierto).

En fin, que al menos las putas cigarras que le quiten lo bailado o por lo menos pueden quemar el piso (famosa palabra en este foro). Yo, ni eso. Lo único positivo que por lo menos tendré una huerta donde no dejar morir de hambre a mis padres.

gracias de nuevo


----------



## _______ (10 Abr 2020)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Según la religión judía, una boda sólo es legítima y válida si ambos contrayentes son judíos. No se aceptan los matrimonios interconfesionales, como a algunos progres multiculturetas les gusta. Es más, en Israel no existe el matrimonio civil, ni es legal su celebración, aunque sí se reconocen los matrimonios civiles celebrados en el extranjero entre ciudadanos israelíes.
> 
> Lo que sí se acepta es que una persona convertida al judaismo se case con una judío de nacimiento, porque en ese caso no se considera un matrimonio "mixto", ya que ambos son judíos.
> 
> ...



Es una guerra en, las mentes, una guerra contra la humanidad. Tienes un concepto infantil y pobre de guerra. Deberías leer el arte de la guerra de suan Tzu. 

Hoy en día, es imposible una guerra convencional entre potencias porque llevaría a la, aniquilación de la tierra. En cambio se ha, declarado una guerra a las masas y además se ha conseguido que la aplaudan


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (10 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Gracias por responder.
> 
> Hablo por mí: 46 tacos despedido hace poco estando de baja por no incorporarme (tengo juicio pendiente por despido nulo), currante y HORMIGUITA, que no me metí en la burbuja, pero sí perdí oportunidad de comprarme vivienda hace 4 años (seguía siendo caro, pero era la compra ideal y lo dejé pasar) y ahora me encuentro en este túnel (como todos eh) con cash en el banco, pero viendo como por donde pueden ir los tiros nos dejen en pelotas y me vengo abajo pensando en los viajes/fiestas/borracheras que me perdí tratando de ahorrar para el futuro cuando hiciese falta (copiado de mis ancianos padres, unos sencillos labradores) y que te puedas quedar con una mano delante y otra detrás. Sería duro y no sé si lo superaría (vengo de una depresión, por cierto).
> 
> ...



Lo siento jefe, realmente te has perdido la vida por ahorrar? Yo he vivido fiestas, borracheras, viajes, puercas y cachondeo para aburrir, en los 90s y sobre todo tras las crisis de 2008 y la deflación q le siguió, como lo disfrute en hoteles por 4 duros, viajes baratos por toda Europa, pepino japo, moto, fiestas antologías, pericas buenorras. Lo poquisimo ahorrado q tengo fueron sobras, que siguiendo una máxima mía tatuada a fuego en el selebro, antes hubiera quemado q dárselo a un especulador del zulo. Me la sopla q me lo ventile la inflación, ya te digo q cada vez me tienta más la idea de hacer una hoguera con los 4 papeles que me quedan y subir video a YouTube para que cunda el ejemplo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (10 Abr 2020)

Pronto lo hará también Sánchez, como si lo estuviera viendo:

Conte vuelve a reclamar eurobonos

Es evidente que en España y en Italia están pasando cosas muy raras

Como leía ayer en un blog, éste virus se parece un poco a los "pimientos de padrón", en unos sitios ataca mucho, y en otros no


----------



## Mk3 (10 Abr 2020)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Lo siento jefe, realmente te has perdido la vida por ahorrar? Yo he vivido fiestas, borracheras, viajes, puercas y cachondeo para aburrir, en los 90s y sobre todo tras las crisis de 2008 y la deflación q le siguió, como lo disfrute en hoteles por 4 duros, viajes baratos por toda Europa, pepino japo, moto, fiestas antologías, pericas buenorras. Lo poquisimo ahorrado q tengo fueron sobras, que siguiendo una máxima mía tatuada a fuego en el selebro, antes hubiera quemado q dárselo a un especulador del zulo. Me la sopla q me lo ventile la inflación, ya te digo q cada vez me tienta más la idea de hacer una hoguera con los 4 papeles que me quedan y subir video a YouTube para que cunda el ejemplo.



Perder la vida tampoco no, nunca me tiró la fiesta. Lo que sí en vez de trabajar pluriempleado durante una buena época (venía de comerme los mocos) pues si fuese hoy tendría una vida más relajada o hubiese trabajado sólo para vivir, aunque me costaría, no va ese gen dentro de mí ni me inculcaron eso de pequeño, mis padres lo poco que tienen lo consiguieron a base de su sudor, y créeme cuando digo sudor, es literal. Soy de disfrutar de los pequeños detalles. Y la mayoría gratis.


----------



## sans-pisito (10 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> No entiendo qué finalidad podría tener que un país hiciese circular una criptomoneda manteniendo la existencia de la moneda fiat si no es para aumentar la masa monetaria y crear inflación. A no ser que, siguiendo el patrón de la anterior crisis, las criptos-fiat se creen para rescatar bancos y no como dinero que llegue a los particulares.



Las cryptos emitidas por el banco central, lo mismo que el papel moneda hecho de celulosa, son un negocio para los bancos centrales. Una manera de exportar inflacion a los tenedores de esos activos "al portador". La gente que tiene papel-moneda, en vez de recibir el 2% de interes en un deposito bancario len dan el 0% de interes.

A pesar de todo lo que insulten los gobiernos a los tenedores de papel moneda (que si narcotraficantes, que si terroristas...) lo cierto es que el papel moneda ha sido un gran negocio para los bancos centrales. Excepto en la ultima decada a partir del 2008, que los tipos de interes del dinero eran de menos del 1%, y los bancos centrales tenian que cargar con el costo de imprimir el papel moneda. Con las cryptos reducen el coste de emitir activos al portador a casi cero.

Ademas de eso esta el big data y la posibilidad de espiar a los tenedores de esos activos al portador.

El unico banco central del mundo que ha renunciado voluntariamente a exportar inflacion a los tenedores de papel moneda es el de Suecia. Son cosas de los Suecos, que son muy suyos.


----------



## sans-pisito (10 Abr 2020)

Janluxe dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha dicho, pero es muy posible que acabe imponiéndose el trueque antes que una criptomoneda. Por principio: todo lo digital es haqueable y/o robable con relativa facilidad.
> Hasta ahora, las criptomonedas solo están siendo un medio, no el fin. El fin continua siendo un lingote de oro, un fajo de USD o, de momento, un fajo de euros.



Despues de todos los corralitos, devaluaciones, demonetizacion de efectivo y otras trampas que que estan a punto de ocurrir yo lo que veo es una demanda brutal de bienes reales (pastillas de jabon, latas de aceite...) como deposito de ahorro, y posiblemente tambien para trueque.


----------



## angela82 (11 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Despues de todos los corralitos, devaluaciones, demonetizacion de efectivo y otras trampas que que estan a punto de ocurrir yo lo que veo es una demanda brutal de bienes reales (pastillas de jabon, latas de aceite...) como deposito de ahorro, y posiblemente tambien para trueque.



Con la geolocalización, rastreo que van a tener de todos nosotros, crees que tendremos posibilidad de practicar el trueque? Esto no es ya la época de la Guerra Civil, estamos en un escenario completamente diferente y no sé yo si tendrá salida el trueque de bienes reales como tú dices.


----------



## sans-pisito (11 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Con la geolocalización, rastreo que van a tener de todos nosotros, crees que tendremos posibilidad de practicar el trueque? Esto no es ya la época de la Guerra Civil, estamos en un escenario completamente diferente y no sé yo si tendrá salida el trueque de bienes reales como tú dices.



Como forma de ahorro, yo creo que la gente se sentirá atraida hacia los bienes duraderos y procuraran tener la despensa llena. Será como en Argentina, que la gente cuando cobraba el salario iba inmendiatamente a comprar cosas para el mes (jabón, pasta de dientes, una tarjeta de 10 viajes del autobus local...) porque el dinero perdía su valor muy rapidamente.

Lo del trueque, ya es mas extremo, y que yo sepa en los ultimos 50 años no ocurrio ni en sudamérica. Pero no descarto que se formen pequenas comunidades entre los trabajadores de una fabrica, o entre los habitantes de un pueblo donde la gente use para intercambios algun tipo de objeto cuyo valor sea bien conocido entre los miembros de una comunidad o gremio y que sirva como "commodity". Por ejemplo, un par de vecinos agricultores podrian usar sacos de fertilizante para pagar por algo.

Otra cosa, no tan extrema, y esto seguramente sí que ocurrirá si eliminan el efectivo, y dada la voracidad de la hacienda española con las transferencias entre particulares, es que la gente a cambio de algo le pague con su tarjeta a otra persona la compra del supermercado en vez de transferir dinero a su cuenta bancaria.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Abr 2020)

Estoy leyendo ahora La Rebelion de Atlas de Ayn Rand y no puedo de parar de comparar la historia que va contando el libro con lo que veo.

Aludiendo al "bien comun" en el libro y en la realidad se esta desmantelando el sistema economico que conocíamos. Los que nos hemos formado, trabajado, y ahorrado 4 perras vemos atonitos e impotentes este espectaculo.

Es un poco tochaco pero merece la pena.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Aunque llevo en este foro muucho tiempo y entro a diario...hasta ayer pasé por alto este hilo, buscando info ya que nada de lo que estamos viviendo este último mes me cuadra para nada, lo del virus me parecía una exageración ocultando algo.
> 
> ...



Estamos todos igual. Entramos en tierra ignota. No hay mapas de lo que nos va a venir. Este hilo y muchos otros son un brainstorming para desenmarañar el futuro...o intentarlo.


¿Consejos? Te resumo un poco lo que he leido

A nivel economico veras que hay bastante consenso en que oro y plata pueden servir de reserva de valor si entramos en hiperinflacion. La verdad es que estan caros, pero todo indica que van a seguir subiendo. Ahora comprar es complicado pues en muchos sitios no tienen caso existencias.

Ahora que hay de todo tampoco esta de mas hacerse con una despensa de comestibles por un tiempo. Por cuatro duros compras comida no perecedera para un monton de tiempo. 

Hay algunos foreros que tienen claro que hay que irse de España ya que parece que vamos a sufrir más que la media. Pero esto depende si tienes familia, como es mi caso, y demas es mas facil decirlo que hacerlo .

En mi opinión lo mas importante es no dejarse dominar por el pánico e ir dando pasos segun se vaya presentando la situación. Quizás al final la tormenta sea más capeable de lo que pensamos



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Bueno, yo me voy a centrar en las consecuencias reales de la "pandemia".
> 
> Pronto veremos o quizá ya existe también en este país, pero no nos hemos enterado, la tecnología IA que se utilizará/utiliza para controlarnos con sus robots y drones. En el enlace de abajo, se puede leer todo lo que han conseguido realizar ya los robots en China, Singapur y otros países. Los robots tienen la ventaja que no se contagian y no contagian a nadie  Es de risa, pero lamentablemente es ya una realidad en este nuevo mundo distópico.
> 
> ...



Llevan muchos años manipulando nuestro mapa de la realidad con noticias de este tipo sobre cómo un ente con cualidades divinas nos controla. Esta entidad que asocian con el Estado es omnipresente, omnisciente y omnipotente. El miedo condiciona nuestro comportamiento, especialmente si es un miedo a algo intangible puesto que lo intangible no lo procesa bien nuestro cerebro que convierte ficción en realidad.

Es real lo que dicen o es narrativa destinada a influir en nuestro comportamiento si la incorporamos al mapa mental con el que actuamos?

Me traigo un tema similar que salió hace años aquí en el foro y mi opinión al respecto:
El ataque en EEUU a Internet y comunicaciones

*Haz que vean como ordinario lo que es extraordinario para ti *(Sun Tzu)

La prensa del sistema diciendo que el sistema puede controlarlo todo?

*Si estás lejos de tu enemigo, hazle creer que estás cerca.* (Sun Tzu).

Si realmente fuera cierto no lo anunciarian...

*Si está cerca del enemigo, ha de hacerle creer que está lejos* (Sun Tzu)

No pueden controlar todo, pero pueden conseguir que la gente se autocontrole ante el miedo provocado al creer que son controlados...

*Un general alcanza la perfección cuando rinde a su enemigo sin presentar batalla *(Sun Tzu)


Controlar todas las comunicaciones o todos los comportamientos requiere un enorme gasto y resulta inviable...

He trabajado en una empresa de alarmas (sensores de movimiento + camaras de seguridad). No se si mi experiencia en el tema alarmas es aplicable al tema de monitorizar foros, pero creo que en parte si.
En un sistema de seguridad, tu pudes encontrar "patrones" que te permiten saber que alguien no autorizado ha heco saltar la alarma y se esta moviendo dentro del sistema ya que ha hecho saltar sensores de diferentes zonas. En ese momento, monitorizas a traves de las camaras y que te encuentras? 75% falsas alarmas, los propietarios o alguien autorizado que olvido desconectar el equipo, 15% mascotas o pequeños animales, 10% fallos de la alarma que salto sin motivo... en un año currando, solo vi a un ladron a traves de las camaras. En otros casos, la alarma no salta pese a haber intrusion porque esta defectuosa.

Cerca de 700.000 sistemas de seguridad posee la empresa para la que trabajaba y mas de 500 personas solo para monitorizar (sin contar con el servicio tecnico, que serian otros tantos). Si se pretendiese monitorizar TODAS las casa o empresas, serian necesarios decenas de miles de personas dedicados en exclusiva.

Ademas del problema mencionado de la cantidad de personas necesarias para monitorizar internet, estan tambien las comunicaciones por otros medios (telefono, correo ordinario...). Monitorizar requiere muchisimo tiempo y por tanto muchisima gente. Si solo para monitorizar en Espana todas las comunicaciones pueden ser necesarias varios miles de personas, a nivel mundial serian cientos de miles las necesarias. Es imposible, no se puede. Ademas, hay otros obstaculos insalvables:

*1. Lo que se estaria monitorizando son ideas que se transmiten.* La persona poseedora de la "informacion peligrosa" al transmitirla, hace que el receptor sea a su vez un "potencial peligro". A quien perseguir? Emisor y receptores? A su vez los receptores son emisores en potencia que pueden "contagiar" a nuevos receptores... de nuevo es imposible un control eficaz porque una idea tiene un potencial de expansion exponencial que resulta incontrolable.

2. *El propio controlador es a su vez receptor de dicha idea y por tanto se convierte en un potencial peligro *que deberia ser eliminado a su vez...

3. *Las ideas potencialmente peligrosas solo pueden ser reconocidas por quien se esfuerza en ocultarlas*. Por lo tanto, el mero hecho de tener un ejercito de controladores para que nadie difunda el "secreto" celosamente guardado, hace que este deje de ser secreto ya que los monitorizadores deben poder reconocerlo... El poder es opaco y oculta sus intenciones, el hecho de monitorizarlo hace que esto sea imposible. Y arriba del todo, son demasiados pocos como para perder el tiempo en una tarea condenada de antemano al fracaso.

Internet no se puede controlar, lo unico que se puede es intentar influir en sus usuarios, especialmente en sus miedos y fomentar la paranoia de la mania persecutoria para que cada uno se controle a si mismo o controle a los demas. El control social es exclusivamente ideologico

*Ese tipo de noticias sobre el "control absoluto" estan dedicadas al consumo de las masas, con el objetivo de asustarlas y que no se atrevan a opinar o actuar libremente y que cada uno sea su propio "brain police"*



Freak out! (The mothers of invention)
Asustate! (las madres de la invención)

Quien es la policía del cerebro? Tu mapa mental de la realidad...

Cuidado con los medios de comunicación y su manipulación de nuestro mapa mental en función de sus intereses...

Saludos!

PD. Como muestra de lo que digo:
La DGT admite que hay radares falsos pero, ¿nos la jugamos?

Son igual de efectivos... aunque no funcionen!

PD2. Inteligencia artificial, se la puede trolear fácilmente:
Noticia: - Troleando a la inteligencia artificial de Google Maps. Atasco fake


----------



## esseri (11 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Controlar todas las comunicaciones o todos los comportamientos requiere un enorme gasto y resulta inviable...



Sólo programar bots...y a correr.

La ley ya no va tras los delitos, los algoritmos hacen k los delitos vayan a la ley. Sin persecución. Detallando pautas concretas , quienes las cumplen se discriminan por sí solos...y alcanzando ciertos rangos, se manifiestan ante los sistemas k persiguen esas pautas. Con monitorizar los consumidores de drogas de una ciudad vía móvil, por ejemplo, con un click puedes saber los puntos más visitados por la gran mayoría de ellos...y sabiendo k es raro k ese año todos se hayan metido budistas, o clientes de la misma pastelería, la actuación física, k es lo k tú señalas como un lastre, se reduce practicamente a la escena final de una operación.

Con sofisticación de algoritmos y gestión adecuada en BIG DATA , 1 picaletras hoy hace más k 500 policías hace diez años. Únele lo mismo en Física social...y niqueláo. Alex Petland comentaba en una charla k supo cuando una gran compañía sacaba un producto nuevo por la cantidá de comida a domicilio en la basura de sus contenedores circundantes. Este lleva decenios currando para las empresas más top del mundo ( y servicios de inteligencia, por cierto, su crypto es Israelí  ) y hoy canaliza todo el percal blockchain del MIT ( con decenas de proyectos k van infinitamente más allá de la Big Data , Fisica social o IA ). Por cierto, como podrás ver en su propia web y en otros mil sitios , es tan fijo en Davos como lo pueda ser el k más, cada año . Su libro Física Social seguro k te encanta y son 12 pavos.

Hay mil charletas de Petland en youtube. Va una vieja y epidérmica.



Este 2020 acaba roadmap de su blockchain abriendo la API de la misma para k los usuarios no sólo la usen, sino k directamente la integren en sus sistemas...- en algoritmos y otras yerbas, la operativa debe estar ya con el lacito puesto- están bajo DNA - máximo grado de confidencialidá - desde el verano pasado y pararon todas las comunicaciones públicas de su web, blog, etc - . ENDOR , su blockchain, realiza predicciones de cualquier asunto para el gran público ( este tipo de investigaciones estaba limitada a enormes presupuestos ) discriminando datos ENCRIPTADOS ( o sea, ni siquiera los bots sabrían qué información se busca, sino qué pautas repetidas ).

*www.endor.com*


Por cierto, ésta es una de las miles de muestras k podrían exponerse cuando valoremos cómo una operativa blockchain puede alterar un elemento central sobre el k estructurarse ( ej. ORO ). Lo del dinero infinito , digital , vaporoso, etc etc son los padres...y una lectura marcada por prejuicios k no lleva a ninguna parte positiva es un derroche analítico gratuíto y ridículo. ( ésta es una apreciación general - por supuesto , cero ad hominem - por lo fácil k se descalifica este tipo de operativas con una sacralización de lo PALPABLE absolutamente desmedida , ridícula y sin sentido hoy en día ...y entiendo perfectamente el vínculo cultural entre lo palpable y el Oro físico...pero, sinceramente, no es plan - o no en la medida k se manifiesta habitualmente -. La polarización facilona del debate monetario es una memez...y además, la solución k propondrá la castuza será siempre - y éso, en el mejor de los casos - un mix, nunca una elección ortodoxa e integral k limite sus mangoneos ).

Tanto con ésto como con mil otras extensiones se puede OPTIMIZAR un sistema monetario como jamás se hizo antes. Y, por cierto, aclaro k el Oro seguiría siendo , en mi opinión, posiblemente el mejor respaldo para una estructura de ese tipo ( entre otras cosas pero muy principalmente, porke ante una parálisis tecnológica - k muchos boikoteadores potenciales se tomarán muy en serio ante la implantación de este tipo de sistemas en contra de sus intereses - la RIQUEZA REAL seguiría almacenada fisicamente en el sistema SIEMPRE, cosa a la k muy pocos , por no decir ninguno, podrían aspirar ).

Pero vamos, k la sofisticación de un sistema - monetario o de cualquier otro tipo - no tiene límites...ni pierde credibilidá por ello...todo lo contrario.




*Oye, una cosa, plís* @Spielzeug : Creo recordar k China se hizo con bóvedas para Metal en el extranjero, me suena k en Londres...hay alguna etsrategia general ?...sabes si se ha producido en más lugares ? Merci.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (11 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Llevan muchos años manipulando nuestro mapa de la realidad con noticias de este tipo sobre cómo un ente con cualidades divinas nos controla. Esta entidad que asocian con el Estado es omnipresente, omnisciente y omnipotente. El miedo condiciona nuestro comportamiento, especialmente si es un miedo a algo intangible puesto que lo intangible no lo procesa bien nuestro cerebro que convierte ficción en realidad.
> 
> Es real lo que dicen o es narrativa destinada a influir en nuestro comportamiento si la incorporamos al mapa mental con el que actuamos?
> 
> ...



Para que tu tengas razon el 5G se habra comido la ley de Moore ... " con patatas" .

Ley de Moore - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Aunque llevo en este foro muucho tiempo y entro a diario...hasta ayer pasé por alto este hilo, buscando info ya que nada de lo que estamos viviendo este último mes me cuadra para nada, lo del virus me parecía una exageración ocultando algo.
> 
> ...



Yo me centraría en lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible lejos de las aglomeraciones urbanas. Para eso estás en un país estupendo con zonas prácticamente despobladas. Donde vivo yo somos menos de 3 habitantes por km2 y el tema del virus se vive de una forma muy distinta a las ciudades. Aquí sabes con quién puedes juntarte porque no tiene miedo del "virus" y hacer vida casi normal. 

Dejo aquí un hilo con mi experiencia (soy ex urbanita) por si a alguien le sirve:

Sobre "dejar de remar"

Por lo que dices tienes una huerta, ya tienes más que la mayoría de gente


----------



## Mk3 (11 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo me centraría en lograr la mayor autosuficiencia posible lejos de las aglomeraciones urbanas. Para eso estás en un país estupendo con zonas prácticamente despobladas. Donde vivo yo somos menos de 3 habitantes por km2 y el tema del virus se vive de una forma muy distinta a las ciudades. Aquí sabes con quién puedes juntarte porque no tiene miedo del "virus" y hacer vida casi normal.
> 
> Dejo aquí un hilo con mi experiencia (soy ex urbanita) por si a alguien le sirve:
> 
> ...



Gracias!!


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sólo programar bots...y a correr.



Eso es a lo que me refiero... Programas el mapa mental de los individuos y a correr. Se autocontrolan y controlan al resto (lo estamos viendo en la cuarentena)

Siempre ha sido así. Lo que cambia con el tiempo es la narrativa para programar los bots. Normalmente se ha logrado invocando a un ser superior (una inteligencia artificial hoy en día) con los atributos divinos antes mencionados: omnisciencia, omnipresencia y omnipotencia.

La "ciencia" ha sustituido el papel que antes tenía la religión. Ha cambiado la narrativa para adaptarla a los tiempos actuales:

Construyen la primera Inteligencia Artificial capaz de leer la mente

Si han metido este "virus" en tu mapa de la realidad, te autocontrolaras y controlarás que lo que piensen lo demás.



esseri dijo:


> *Oye, una cosa, plís* @Spielzeug : Creo recordar k China se hizo con bóvedas para Metal en el extranjero, me suena k en Londres...hay alguna etsrategia general ?...sabes si se ha producido en más lugares ? Merci.



Se que se estuvieron construyendo nuevas bóvedas en todo el mundo. Principalmente en los diferentes mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales. Los chinos compraron en Londres si no recuerdo mal...


----------



## esseri (11 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se que se estuvieron construyendo nuevas bóvedas en todo el mundo. Principalmente en los diferentes mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales. Los chinos compraron en Londres si no recuerdo mal...





Según ésto, el comprador fue un banco comercial chino. ( Emisor de segunda capa del cryptoyuan ? ).


" *UNIVISION
16 MAY 2016 – 03:58 PM EDT*






El gobierno de China anunció que piensa comprar una de las bóvedas más grandes del mundo para almacenar oro. El banco chino ICBC Standard Bank, el mayor por valor de mercado del planeta, dijo que acordó comprar el depósito de metales preciosos que pertenecía a Barclays en Londres.

La bóveda tiene una capacidad de almacenamiento de 2,000 toneladas de oro, lo que equivale a cerca de 90,000 millones de dólares a los precios actuales."


----------



## 34Pepe (11 Abr 2020)

Creo que alguna vez internet me ha sorprendido con algo que estaba a punto de pensar.... y no es broma

Nos creemos únicos pero nuestra mente es un patrón de reacción ante lo que nos aparece, por lo que con un histórico de nuestras visitas online, nuestras opiniones en foros, cuándo reaccionamos, por qué, lo que visitamos después de, o antes de, las horas que pasas en el coche con google maps, con whats, con fb.....seguramente big data nos tiene clasificados en grandes grupos que luego se van filtrando a medida que reaccionamos a más y más inputs.

Somos previsibles

Las máquinas lo hacen todo, como cuando entras con el coche en zonas verdes o restringidas, las cámaras hacen fotos a TODAS las matrículas, el sistema lo chequea con las matrículas autorizadas y si no estás autorizado, el sistema te lanza la multa al banco. NO ha intervenido ni una persona, va solo.

Lo mismo con el control escrito, los programas de detección de perfiles detectan palabras claves y filtran al usuario a filtros más selectivos dónde a su vez se derivan o no a otros filtros, para al final........lo que quieran

Alguien sabe algún enlace que explique el Blockchain para dummies? Los que voy descubriendo son para gente que domina el tema y necesito dominarlo para poder expicárselo a mi abuela.....muchas gracias


----------



## esseri (11 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Creo que alguna vez internet me ha sorprendido con algo que estaba a punto de pensar.... y no es broma
> 
> Nos creemos únicos pero nuestra mente es un patrón de reacción ante lo que nos aparece, por lo que con un histórico de nuestras visitas online, nuestras opiniones en foros, cuándo reaccionamos, por qué, lo que visitamos después de, o antes de, las horas que pasas en el coche con google maps, con whats, con fb.....seguramente big data nos tiene clasificados en grandes grupos que luego se van filtrando a medida que reaccionamos a más y más inputs.
> 
> ...



De cero a bien alto a nivel fan.

Bienvenidos a Academia Blockchain: Tecnología Blockchain en Español


----------



## Ulisses (11 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Con la geolocalización, rastreo que van a tener de todos nosotros, crees que tendremos posibilidad de practicar el trueque? Esto no es ya la época de la Guerra Civil, estamos en un escenario completamente diferente y no sé yo si tendrá salida el trueque de bienes reales como tú dices.



Difícil va a ser comprar, vender,hacer trueques o simplemente opinar sin estar continuamente vigilados. Foros, portales de internet, redes P2P, etc. (en el neolenguaje se dice "monitorizados") 

El Gobierno monitoriza redes sociales para comprobar discursos "peligrosos" y "campañas de desinformación"


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Nos creemos únicos pero nuestra mente es un patrón de reacción ante lo que nos aparece (...)
> 
> Somos previsibles



Tan previsibles somos que seguimos creyendo en las mismas cosas: entidades superiores con poderes divinos que castigan tu comportamiento ya que son omniscientes, omnipotentes y omnipresentes...

Tan previsibles somos que un libro de hace más de 2.500 años sigue siendo el mejor tratado de estrategia que se ha escrito y sirve para entender cómo las élites dominan a millones de súbditos sin que estos se rebelen pues, al igual que en épocas pasadas, los miedos indoctrinados en nuestro mapa mental de la realidad condicionan nuestro comportamiento.



Ulisses dijo:


> Difícil va a ser comprar, vender,hacer trueques o simplemente opinar sin estar continuamente vigilados. Foros, portales de internet, redes P2P, etc. (en el _*neolenguaje*_ se dice "monitorizados")
> 
> El Gobierno monitoriza redes sociales para comprobar discursos "peligrosos" y "campañas de desinformación"



Sólo ha cambiado la _*narrativa*_ que se ha adaptado al mundo actual.
El "virus" ha entrado en tu mapa mental y actuarás conforme a el. Ha activado tus miedos: da lo mismo que sea imposible la "monitorización de opiniones", lo que importa es que la gente crea que es posible para autocensurarse...

Cuando la gente crea que el gobierno (u otro ente superior) puede leer su mente gracias a la "ciencia" tendrá miedo de sus propios pensamientos y se confesará por haber "pecado". Acojonante...

Tribuna | Silicon Valley quiere leer tu mente, y eso debería preocuparte

_Debería preocuparte... siente *miedo de un poder omnisciente y omnipresente*_ 
Los mismos métodos siguen funcionando... Cuidado con los medios de comunicación, son veneno para la mente. El miedo mata.


----------



## TapirMalayo (11 Abr 2020)

Qué calidad de posts todos señoras, mgracias!!!


----------



## ESC (11 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Base de oro y token lo más transparente posible para que no se pueda trampear el sistema... Esa es la forma de ganar al virus verde irredimible:
> 
> 9
> Ver archivo adjunto 282680
> ...



Si se pusiesen en la piel de... alguien que tenga acciones de banca financiera/comercial diversificadas por todo el mundo y pensasen como el se darían cuanta de la trampa que encierra este proceso.


----------



## angela82 (11 Abr 2020)

Detenido el periodista alemán independiente Keb Jensen en la Plaza Rosa Luxemburg de Berlin a las 15.30 hrs de hoy. Seguramente será, porque había organizado una manifestación contra la violación de la Ley Fundamental.







En las últimas semanas Ken Jebsen ha protestado muy vehementemente en sus vídeos contra las medidas de restricción a causa del corona y ha comparado la situación con una restricción de la libertad mediante leyes habilitantes, una violación ilegal de la Ley Fundamental.

Preguntó: "¿Se convertirá la resistencia en un deber?"

------

El organizador: Demokratischer Widerstand (Resistencia Democrática) e.V.i.Gr. Berlin:

Corona y la crisis económica mundial: su sistema está acabado. El nuestro nunca lo fue.

Persistimos en

los primeros 20 artículos de nuestra constitución
la dignidad de los ancianos y el hospital
el impedimento de las trabas de un estado autoritario
la terminación del estado de emergencia
las elecciones y la plena transparencia
las reglas democráticas para nuestro futuro sistema económico.

Sábado 11 de abril de 2020, a las 15:30, Rosa-Luxemburg-Platz, Berlín (S/U Alexanderplatz & U Luxemburg-Platz).

Vídeos en alemán. En el primero se ve al periodista detenido y en el segundo la manifestación con la gente gritando "Wir sind das Volk" (Nosotros somos el pueblo)


----------



## angela82 (11 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estoy leyendo ahora La Rebelion de Atlas de Ayn Rand y no puedo de parar de comparar la historia que va contando el libro con lo que veo.
> 
> Aludiendo al "bien comun" en el libro y en la realidad se esta desmantelando el sistema economico que conocíamos. Los que nos hemos formado, trabajado, y ahorrado 4 perras vemos atonitos e impotentes este espectaculo.
> 
> ...



Buen libro te has pillado. Yo di con él hace unos años buscando obras de ciencia ficción.

Hace unos días comenté en el foro de simbología algo sobre este libro:

Simbologia V

y te lo amplio un poco más. Además de poner una de las imagenes del libro, el satanista John Todd, que después se convirtió al cristianismo, habló de esta obra como un instrumento codificado para la élite. Dió una entrevista contando muchas cosas y entre ellas esta obra. Como escuchar el vídeo es muy pesado, te dejo un enlace con la transcripción:

https://www.campbellmgold.com/archive_esoteric/john_todd.pdf

El nombre Ayn Rand está codificado. Ayn significa OJO y Rand es Racionalismo y Desarrollo (Rationalism and Development). Los nombres de todas estas personas están codificados al igual que p.ej. Bill Gates o Alan Greenspan y muchos otros.

Greenspan era uno de los cuatro integrantes del colectivo Rand como se puede leer en la wikipedia en inglés. El libro de Ayn Rand, la Rebelión del Atlas, es el plan del que fuera su amante Alfred Rothschild, padre de la baronesa Philippine de Rothschild, la de las bodegas de vino y colgantes de cabras







Otra portada del libro es esta







donde Atlas está encogido y al fondo se ve el sol naciente. Tan poco es casual que en la puerta del Rockefeller Center esté la imagen de Atlas







John Todd lo deja todo explicado no solo en la entrevista, sino también en escritos que leí hace tiempo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Detenido el periodista alemán independiente Keb Jensen en la Plaza Rosa Luxemburg de Berlin a las 15.30 hrs de hoy. Seguramente será, porque había organizado una manifestación contra la violación de la Ley Fundamental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impensable en España


----------



## Peque71 (12 Abr 2020)

para los que todavía no se creen lo que está pasando, con este vídeo podrán entender en qué lío estamos metidos:


----------



## zahoriblanco (12 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Detenido el periodista alemán independiente Keb Jensen en la Plaza Rosa Luxemburg de Berlin a las 15.30 hrs de hoy. Seguramente será, porque había organizado una manifestación contra la violación de la Ley Fundamental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buff que gusto ver a esa gente manifestándose por un derecho fundamental. No estamos solos!!


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Abr 2020)

Esto es más interesante de lo que parece...


----------



## Pinovski (12 Abr 2020)

Peque71 dijo:


> para los que todavía no se creen lo que está pasando, con este vídeo podrán entender en qué lío estamos metidos:



me gustó, aunque da por auténticos los protocolos de Sión y las cartas que reveló el cardenal chileno sobre Pike y Mazzini. También dice muchas flipadas de que los conquistadores conquistaron América gracias a su fe católica y cualquiera que conozca a algún conquistador como por ejemplo Carbajal sabrá que solo querían riqueza y tierras.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2020)

La respuesta inglesa a la ofensiva China que no para de insinuar en sus medios que las democracias occidentales no están preparadas para gestionar el desafío que supone el virus. 

Veremos en un par de meses más si todo sigue bajo control... Bajo control divino como les gusta presentarse ante el público. La mano de "Dios" que guía el comportamiento de los hombres tan dóciles y controlables cómo perros que están en un plano de existencia inferior (un mapa de la realidad que manipulan a su antojo sin que sean conscientes de éste hecho)







Se van a adaptar al virus sin perder fiereza.

Aquí la respuesta a otras viñetas del gobierno Chino, la diferencia es quién maneja las figuras doradas en el tablero:






Según Londres ellos juegan con las doradas.
Según la prensa China son ellos...







A ver quién la tiene más larga, no debería faltar mucho para que se la saquen... Eso o ver quién pierde el control sobre su territorio antes.

Quién juega con las fichas doradas realmente? Esta guerra de propaganda deja claro que hay un conflicto entre élites


----------



## Pinovski (12 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 286257
> 
> 
> La respuesta inglesa a la ofensiva China que no para de insinuar en sus medios que las democracias occidentales no están preparadas para gestionar el desafío que supone el virus.
> ...



Me puedes pasar el enlace de dónde sacaste la imagen de la prensa china? gracias

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Me puedes pasar el enlace de dónde sacaste la imagen de la prensa china? gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



China, US cooperation key to battling coronavirus, restarting global economy - Global Times


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Abr 2020)

Gates and Fauci: Unelected destroyers of freedom

_"Who elected these guys so they could sink so America’s freedoms?

That’s right: nobody"_


----------



## angela82 (12 Abr 2020)

El líder de la Junge Union (Juventud Demócrata Cristiana de Alemania), Tilman Kuban, exige que *la aplicación prevista para el seguimiento de los contactos se instale automáticamente en los teléfonos móviles* de todos los ciudadanos alemanes que no se opongan activamente.

"Por lo tanto, estoy a favor de una apelación de la donación de datos. *Todo propietario de un teléfono inteligente debería recibir la nueva aplicación de rastreo con la próxima actualización de su teléfono móvil* y decidir de forma totalmente anónima si quiere participar y así ayudar, o si se opone por razones que le son comprensibles", dijo Kuban.

Kuban sugiere que la *aplicación sea limitada en el tiempo pero activa por defecto*. "Debe garantizarse el almacenamiento y la eliminación transparente de los datos, porque nadie quiere un sistema de vigilancia", explicó.

El juez y experto en protección de datos Ulf Buermeyer dijo que a los ciudadanos se les debería dar uno o dos meses para instalar la aplicación voluntariamente. *"Sólo cuando te das cuenta de que no puedes quitarle a la gente sus miedos irracionales a la vigilancia, puedes pensar en aplicaciones forzadas. Esto sería legalmente factible si no se registran perfiles de movimiento".*

Tilman Kuban: JU-Chef fordert, Corona-App automatisch zu installieren - WELT

Con cualquier nueva actualización nos colarán la app. Habrá que recurrir a los Nokia antiguos, aquellos mazacotes que eran una maravilla. Yo todavía conservo dos que me regalaron hace unos años antes de que sus propietarios los tiraran. Los guardo como oro


----------



## 34Pepe (12 Abr 2020)

Tengo la sensación de que el virus es la mano visible del mago mientras que la otra mano hace y deshace bajo la mesa....

Ábalos levanta el temor a la expropiación con sus nuevas ayudas al alquiler social

Ojito a las novedades legislativas que se cuelan en la excepcionalidad de la lucha contra el contagio. 

Por norma general lo "temporal" se hace eterno. Sería interesante una recopilación de medidas excepcionales que se van a enquistar en nuestra legislación.


----------



## Desconocido (13 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Es un poco tochaco pero merece la pena.



Vas por buen camino. Te esperan revelaciones sorprendentes.


----------



## angela82 (13 Abr 2020)

Dejo el hilo que acabo de redactar también aquí

Coronabicho: - Médico suizo detenido por la policía e ingresado en un psiquiátrico!

Añado además que el Dr. Binder formaba parte del movimiento de Truthers de Suiza que solicitaban una investigación independiente del 11S

Thomas Binder | 911 untersuchen


----------



## angela82 (13 Abr 2020)

Los chinos nos presentan así la nueva realidad. Esto es una tomadura de pelo.

Sigue siendo curioso como colorean la tienda de campaña que hace de oficina: verde y morado, los colores que voy viendo con mucha frecuencia y ya he comentado.







New reality - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Los chinos nos presentan así la nueva realidad. Esto es una tomadura de pelo.
> 
> Sigue siendo curioso como colorean la tienda de campaña que hace de oficina: verde y morado, los colores que voy viendo con mucha frecuencia y ya he comentado.
> 
> ...



El perro y el gato luchando ya que el enfrentamiento dicotómico (izquierda vd. derecha , hombres vs. mujeres...) es la base de la gobernabilidad de las democracias occidentales:

Control social: pensamiento dicotomico y etiquetaje

Es una burla al "todo bajo control" que dice el periódico vocero de la city de Londres:







Esta portada si que es una tomadura de pelo... y un insulto a la ciudadanía


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (13 Abr 2020)

Se contagiaron también políticos y dirigentes chinos? No recuerdo.


----------



## Ulisses (13 Abr 2020)

Os dejo un artículo muy interesante de RANKIA en donde hablan de cómo protegerse en tiempos de pandemia. Pego el extracto en el que habla del oro físico. 

Cartera Permanente: Resultados y Enseñanzas en Tiempos de Pandemia

*Oro*

Las *lecciones de Harry Browne* durante esta crisis *no terminan con los bonos a largo plazo*.

Otra de sus recomendaciones habituales era invertir en oro físico. Nada de ETFs de oro.

Uno de los hechos más relevantes de las últimas semanas en el mercado del oro es el *aumento excepcional de la prima* de los lingotes y monedas de oro respecto su precio spot.

El cierre temporal de refinerías y las restricciones impuestas al transporte están provocando una *crisis de oferta* sin precedentes (Noticia, Noticia).

Ante este escenario, he considerado interesante *comparar la rentabilidad de los ETFs y las monedas de oro*.

*Rentabilidad ETF de oro*
Para obtener la rentabilidad de los ETFs, he escogido uno de mis ETF de oro favoritos: el WisdomTree Physical Swiss Gold (GZUR). Disponible en DEGIRO y SelfBank.







Evolución valor liquidativo WisdomTree Physical Swiss Gold en el periodo 31/12/19 al 30/03/20 (Fuente: justetf.com)


*Valor liquidativo 31/12/19:* 131€
*Valor liquidativo 30/03/20:* 141,71€
*Rentabilidad:* 8,18% (Fuente: justetf.com)
*Rentabilidad del oro físico*
Para calcular la rentabilidad teórica de la monedas de oro he necesitado los siguientes datos:


*Precio aproximado de una moneda de oro el 30/12/2019:* Precio spot (1353,69€) + Prima (4%) = 1.407,84€
*Precio spot a 31/03/20:* 1.428,88€ (Fuente: BullionVault.com)
*Precio de una moneda de oro de 1oz a 31/03/20:* Krugerrand 1oz = 1.617,00€ (Fuente: Andorrano Joyería)
*Prima de una moneda de oro de 1oz a 31/03/20:* 13,17%







Precio de venta de un Krugerrand 1oz el 31/03/2020 (Fuente: Andorrano Joyería)

Siendo la prima actual de una moneda de oro del 13,17%, vamos a suponer que *el distribuidor nos compra nuestra moneda con un prima un 3% menor* que su precio de venta. Es decir, 10,17%. Con estos datos, el precio de venta sería de 1574,13€.


*Precio de compra:* 1407,84€
*Precio de venta:* 1574,83€
*Rentabilidad:* 11,86%
De nuevo, si hubiésemos seguido los consejos de Harry Browne, *la rentabilidad de nuestra cartera habría sido sustancialmente superior*.


----------



## angela82 (13 Abr 2020)

Los chinos a la delantera de la curva. Las golondrinas llenan el cuenco dorado con moneditas de oro







Ahead of the curve - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Así es como la pandemia está cambiando el proceso de fabricación. Con robots!









How outbreak is changing manufacturing - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn


Rompiendo con el pasado. Chinos y europeos sujetan el tiesto rojo con el 5G. 2 hojitas tiene la planta, cuya "flor" se compone de 12 pétalos.







Break with the past - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## angela82 (13 Abr 2020)

NO MÁS CARNE: Las plantas cierran "Indefinidamente"



De los comentarios del vídeo:

_"Estas plantas procesadoras de carne NO tienen excusa para cerrar, ya que se supone que TODAS tienen altos niveles de protección antibacteriana y viral para sus trabajadores, guantes, máscaras, gafas, ropa, etc., así que ¿por qué están cerrando? No es por falta de protección, ya que esto se suministra diariamente y tendrían un enorme suministro para mantener las plantas en funcionamiento."_

Claro, que Smithfield ya es china desde el 2013. China dejó de ser el mayor importador de carne de cerdo a EE.UU. para convertirse en el dueño de Smithfield.

_On May 29, 2013, WH Group, then known as *Shuanghui Group or Shineway Group, the largest meat producer in China, announced the purchase of Smithfield Foods for $4.72 billion,*[32] a sale first suggested in 2009.[33] *At the time of the deal, China was one of the US's largest pork importers,* although it had 475 million pigs of its own, roughly 60 percent of the global total.[34] According to Lynn Waltz, the Chinese ate 85.3 pounds of pork per person in 2012, compared to 59.3 pounds per person in the US. _

Smithfield Foods - Wikipedia


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Incrementum, los del informe anual "In Gold we trust "...dándole duro.


----------



## un mundo feliz (13 Abr 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Estoy leyendo ahora La Rebelion de Atlas de Ayn Rand y no puedo de parar de comparar la historia que va contando el libro con lo que veo.
> 
> Aludiendo al "bien comun" en el libro y en la realidad se esta desmantelando el sistema economico que conocíamos. Los que nos hemos formado, trabajado, y ahorrado 4 perras vemos atonitos e impotentes este espectaculo.
> 
> ...



Lo terminé hace unos meses, me dejó profunda huella y hago las mismas comparaciones. No dejes pasar "El manantial", no es tan redondo como la rebelion de atlas, pero defiende las mismas ideas. Si lo lees en castellano, las mejores traducciones son las ediciones de Deusto recién publicadas.


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Por cierto...en las cábalas sobre k el inminente cryptoyuan cuente con el Oro en su operativa, siempre he intentado incidir en el potencial de iniciativas privadas , precisamente por la "progresividá" de un sistema crypto respaldado en Oro...e incluso del protahpnismo de OTROS países en ese planteamiento...del k SUIZA, sin duda, es ya contrastada muestra histórica.

Va Regaliz, pues , k ésto no es el puto Tether trilero :

*Digital Swiss Gold*


*Características clave*

Ahorre hasta un 10% en cada compra de oro
Almacenamiento gratis en Suiza
Oro suizo totalmente asignado
Oro suizo de la más alta calidad, (995.0) pureza
Imagen y certificado de autenticidad del refinador.
Aplicación conveniente y fácil de usar
Estructura transparente de precios
Tecnología blockchain
Recibo de almacén digital
Opción de entrega física
Equipo experimentado de DSG
Asociaciones de clase mundial


...En fin... van a aparecer iniciativas como setas. Su influencia en la demanda de un Oro global ya "en busca y captura" acótenla ustedes...k a mí me da la risa. ( y por cierto, todavía echo en falta importantes prestaciones como pasarela fiat vía tarjetas , préstamos con ese colateral, etc...pero wé, k cuestión de tiempo y todo éso ).


----------



## angela82 (13 Abr 2020)

La OMS debería liderar la pandemia, que son los que tienen la brújula.







WHO should lead war on pandemic - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

La viñeta china se complementa con el siguiente artículo. Da la impresión o eso me parece a mi, que Tedros está a punto de arrodillarse:

¿Organización China de la Salud? Así cautivó Pekín a la OMS mientras no estabas mirando







El dinero MANDA

El rey de Tailandia pone contra las cuerdas a las autoridades alemanas


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

Vamos a ver qué hace Rusia que ha quedado en segundo plano en esta historia:

Press review: Russia embarks on biggest oil cut yet and Iran offers US coronavirus aid

Acuerdo con Arabia Saudí para reducir producción. Lo que van a hacer no es tanto por subir los precios de petróleo si no parar aquellos pozos que no son rentables a menos de 20$ por barril (minimizar perdidas) a cambio de concesiones geopolíticas. No especifica qué concesiones pero entiendo que será refiere al medio de pago para adquirir el petróleo y posiblemente a cambio de armamento ruso:

Why Did Saudi Arabia Want Russia's S-400?

Parece que cuentan con un petróleo en torno a los 20$. EEUU queda fuera del acuerdo, no recorta la producción así que seguirá haciéndolo a pérdidas porque no tiene otra opción ya que casi es el único petróleo disponible en dólares y es el petróleo (vendido en dólares) el incentivo para mantener las reservas mundiales en su deuda. Tiene que producir a perdidas, rescatando a la industria del fraking ya que si no no hay motivos para guardar dólares:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/03/10/trump-oil-bailout/

_______________

Por otro lado, en la crisis alimentaria que se avecina, Rusia y su órbita dejan de exportar alimentos (son los principales exportadores de trigo):

EEC ban on export of critical goods comes into force

La seguridad alimentaria va a ser fundamental en la siguiente fase del conflicto. Y una forma de presión para conseguir objetivos geopolíticos:

The European Union asks Spain to Open its Borders in Order to Avoid Fresh Food Shortages - Euro Weekly News Spain News Article

Y la baza española como huerta de Europa...


----------



## Ulisses (13 Abr 2020)

Mañana llueve y sube la plata. Lo he mirado en mi bola de cristal.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Los chinos a la delantera de la curva. Las golondrinas llenan el cuenco dorado con moneditas de oro



Son grullas, el símbolo de la paz en Oriente.
El equivalente a la paloma blanca en occidente


----------



## esseri (13 Abr 2020)

Ya pueden respaldar esa economía en algo serio y no sólo en el tan cacareado _defi_...porke , acompañando las infos de hace unos días sobre el fin de las limitaciones de participación extranjera en sociedades chinas, el desembarco Castuzo es absolutamente descomunal. No falta un mafioso.


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 Abr 2020)

Telecinco hoy hablando de los vínculos de China y la OMS: 
La OMS, en el ojo del huracán, pierde credibilidad a chorros por creer los primeros informes de China


----------



## Pinovski (14 Abr 2020)

os funciona chinadaily? a mi no


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> os funciona chinadaily? a mi no



Si que funciona, de hecho esta viñeta aparece hoy:







Global reliance on China won't reduce - Chinadaily.com.cn

China se pone de nuevo a trabajar con un casco dorado para poner en marcha los engranajes de la economía mundial.


----------



## angela82 (14 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Son grullas, el símbolo de la paz en Oriente.
> El equivalente a la paloma blanca en occidente



Tienes toda la razón. Me equivoqué de pájaros, porque cuando escribo por las mañanas acude a mi ventana una pareja de golondrinas a darme los buenos días con bellos cánticos y mientras escribía en mi cabeza estaba la palabra 'golondrina'.

___________

La viñeta de hoy de los chinos es de las que más me gustan. La podrían haber puesto de las primeras. El corazón rojo simboliza el Amor y en mi opinión es el arma más poderosa para luchar contra todo tipo de ataques.

*Luchando desde el corazón







Fighting from the heart - Chinadaily.com.cn*


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Me equivoqué de pájaros, porque cuando escribo por las mañanas acude a mi ventana una pareja de golondrinas a darme los buenos días con bellos cánticos y mientras escribía en mi cabeza estaba la palabra 'golondrina'.
> 
> ___________
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo en estados de whatsapp ese corazón rojo hecho de corazones ¿ De dónde viene ?


----------



## angela82 (14 Abr 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Estoy viendo en estados de whatsapp ese corazón rojo hecho de corazones ¿ De dónde viene ?



Yo es la primera vez que lo veo y viene de este enlace:

Fighting from the heart - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Castuza global genocida está henchida de amor, nos ha jodido.

Esto no son mensajes codificados, sino una herramienta demagógica al alcance del receptor más lentito y digna del pasteleo navideño más flanders. Ana Rosa no la suscribiría en su programa de Charos...por empalagoso : USA y Asia ( mapa ) bombeando corazones comunes contra el imperio cósmico del mal...ámox, no me jodax.

Mientras tanto, JPM & friends se reparten las barajas marcadas de la próxima partida...y en una Asia protagonista del pastel futuro , tanto o más k en cualquier otro lado. ( el asalto castuzo MASIVO al sistema financiero k he subido en el último vídeo de anoche es es-ca-lo-fri-an-te...y en pleno apogeo pandémico , funerario y de confusión global, a todo trapo chanchullero y a la puta jeta : a la plebe no le van a dejar un puto kiosco ).

Paz de grullas, Amor de corazoncitos...y los de siempre, cortando el queso en la trastienda. Perdón, pero ésto no es interferir info bajo el mantel, sino recibir lo k nos toca...y amén, Jesús.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2020)

Los chinos tienen que enviar a occidente un mensaje flanders y empalagoso. Justo ahora se han impuesto la misión de salvar al mundo y volver a hacer que funcione. No sé....pero su repentina humanidad da mucho que pensar. Quien no te conozca que te compre, decían en las ferias de ganado.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Los chinos tienen que enviar a occidente un mensaje flanders y empalagoso. Justo ahora se han impuesto la misión de salvar al mundo y volver a hacer que funcione. No sé....pero su repentina humanidad da mucho que pensar. Quien no te conozca que te compre, decían en las ferias de ganado.



Pues sep...pero se supone k es marca de la casa politicucha, tampoco nos vamos a rasgar las vestiduras.

Ahora bien : Has visto el vídeo k comento ??? Es una llamada a combate del mangoneo global en toda regla sobre el tapete chinorri. Recordemos...a la semana de aprobarse la entrada de capital SIN LÍMITES en empresas chinas.

Aquí la copla está en saber si detrás de todo ese andamiaje estará el metal o no. Y si me apuras...si permitirán k tenedores privados se les cuelen en la fiés, de ser ése el caso ( aunke sin incomodarles especialmente ya nos tienen en casa y hasta en ataúdes...con lo k, chungo pinta, pero weno...palomitax )


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Abr 2020)

https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/12/covid-19-origin-truth-is-stranger-than-fiction/

Sobre el origen del coronavirus...
El autor dice que los dirigentes Chinos siguen las enseñanzas de Sun Tzu.

Saco de texto con traductor de Google:

_El Covid-19, una epidemia originada en China desde el corazón de su mercado húmedo en Wuhan, ha cobrado un precio mortal en todo el mundo. Hoy en día, muchos en Occidente y en todo el mundo simplemente están marcando este nuevo virus como una especie de "arma biológica" lanzada por China para dejar atrás al resto, especialmente a Estados Unidos y Europa.

Algunos de los escépticos de China están etiquetando esta enfermedad como un *nuevo tipo de "Guerra Roja"* o "Amenaza roja" lanzada por los líderes comunistas en Beijing para dar una lección al mundo. *Se alega que China ha luchado en la Tercera Guerra Mundial incluso sin luchar contra una sola bala. ¿Cómo ha desafiado este temido virus los inventos y descubrimientos científicos que no han logrado detener su asalto a la humanidad en todo el mundo?*

¿No es increíble que a pesar de que el mundo se está convirtiendo rápidamente en un cementerio, China está abriendo el mercado húmedo de Wuhan y las actividades comerciales en toda la provincia de Hubei? Seguramente, la investigación científica y la tecnología pueden encontrar fácilmente una solución pronto para Covid-19.

La rápida apertura de China de la provincia de Wuhan parece poco misteriosa cuando todo el mundo está lidiando con el miedo a que un virus se origine solo en esa ciudad. Significa que China debe haber hecho un nuevo medicamento para controlar el virus y, por lo tanto, reiniciar su negocio y permitir que la gente salga.

Si es así, Beijing debe salir abiertamente y ayudar al resto de la humanidad a detener esta amenaza. Si no está haciendo esto, debe haber algún motivo oculto detrás de la propagación del virus. Solo el tiempo, la investigación científica adecuada y la inteligencia podrían establecer el hecho a su debido tiempo.

Teniendo esto en cuenta, hoy no está claro si el ascenso de China será absolutamente pacífico. De hecho, *no puede juzgarse únicamente por su retórica o sus narrativas políticamente enmarcadas publicadas por el Partido Comunista.*

(...)

Si China sigue estrictamente lo que Sun Tsu dijo hace muchos siglos: "el arte supremo de la guerra es someter al enemigo sin luchar y toda guerra se basa en el engaño", ciertamente perdería la rara oportunidad de liderar el mundo de una vez por todas. En este momento de Covid-19, *China debe ser transparente para que la comunidad global pueda depositar su fe en su liderazgo*._


Toda guerra se basa en el engaño... Cómo puede ser que se hayan "curado" de pronto? Porque es TODO narrativa (engaño) que ha obligado al resto del mundo a seguir su guión para poder gestionar la situación creada (ruptura de la cadena de distribución y de pagos). China va a tener que ser más transparente o su propia narrativa puede volverse en su contra


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2020)

Imposible saberlo, amigo @esseri , pero creo que el oro no va formar parte del andamiaje por un motivo: Los grandes tenedores de oro físico son públicos en Asia y privados en Occidente. Sería la debacle de todas las monedas fiat y el crack de todo el mundo occidental. Tendrían que convivir las criptos públicas con las privadas, lo cual no es ningún desbarre ni alucinación, porque ya ocurrió no hace tantos años.

El principio de la globalización y del saqueo empezó con el imperio británico, que si lo miramos bien era tanto o más privado que público. La Compañía de las Indias Orientales tenía ejército y moneda propios con los que sus dirigentes (los de siempre) expoliarion y saquearon sin piedad, al tiempo que influían sobre países y gobiernos sin serlo ellos propiamente. Pero esto es algo que conocen muy bien los chinos, ya que lo sufrieron de primera mano en carnes propias.....

Y si lo piensas bien, resulta curioso que sean las grandes compañías mercantiles las que están pidiendo patentes en China para sistemas blockchain. Miedito da pensar en que tengamos que utilizar las criptos del chase manhattan bank o de JP Morgan. El resto de tenedores privados, sin bóvedas propias para la custodia no pintarían nada, serían como el que tiene la esclava de la primera comunión sin más posibilidades que hacerla líquida en un compro-oro.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Imposible saberlo, amigo @esseri , pero creo que el oro no va formar parte del andamiaje por un motivo: Los grandes tenedores de oro físico son públicos en Asia y privados en Occidente. Sería la debacle de todas las monedas fiat y el crack de todo el mundo occidental. Tendrían que convivir las criptos públicas con las privadas, lo cual no es ningún desbarre ni alucinación, porque ya ocurrió no hace tantos años.
> 
> El principio de la globalización y del saqueo empezó con el imperio británico, que si lo miramos bien era tanto o más privado que público. La Compañía de las Indias Orientales tenía ejército y moneda propios con los que sus dirigentes (los de siempre) expoliarion y saquearon sin piedad, al tiempo que influían sobre países y gobiernos sin serlo ellos propiamente. Pero esto es algo que conocen muy bien los chinos, ya que lo sufrieron de primera mano en carnes propias.....
> 
> Y si lo piensas bien, resulta curioso que sean las grandes compañías mercantiles las que están pidiendo patentes en China para sistemas blockchain. Miedito da pensar en que tengamos que utilizar las criptos del chase manhattan bank o de JP Morgan. El resto de tenedores privados, sin bóvedas propias para la custodia no pintarían nada, serían como el que tiene la esclava de la primera comunión sin más posibilidades que hacerla líquida en un compro-oro.



El fiat de Occidente está amortizado...ellos son los primeros k lo saben, imo. Si le tuviesen el menor apego no lo estarían desfalcando a manos llenas como lo hacen. En mi opinión ese funeral está totalmente asumido y forma parte del guión.

Y sí...espero k lo peorcito de la Castuza global se suba al carro crypto...pero es k creo k el Oro puede ser el icono ferpecto para k la admin china , en una capa de riqueza estanca, sujete ese desvarío . ( En lugar de "prestamista de último término"..."Tesoro blindado en último término". Bien distinto ).

Es una opción, nada más...pero fácil de implementar , segura y en beneficio de quien manda. Simultaneamente a otras extensiones malabarísticas y/o keynesianas, me encaja...puede amarrarse todo con alambre de espino dorado ( de hecho, ahora mismo, y por muchos pufos k hubiese, todo estaría niqueláo en caso de ser así...sólo falta el Oro ).

Y por cierto...la opción contraria , la de imponer cryptos castuzos sin respaldo...es otra perfectamente hábil, k conste. Pero creo k con Oro detrás, se ahorrarían riesgos para con SU riqueza ...e iwalmente, pueden tener todo el Casino k les apetezca en primer término. Pero wé...sin la menor duda , está todo pero k muy bien pensáo y lo veremos en cuanto lo suelten. Pronto.


----------



## Ircapo (14 Abr 2020)

La incertidumbre es cómo responderá USA en cuanto pase lo peor del bicho.
Como en toda guerra habrà respuesta (igual que esto está siendo la continuación después del acuerdo comercial justo antes de la pandemia)
Será ataque económico? Militar contra otros países aliados de China (Como Irán)?
Porque todos coincidimos en que los yankies morirán (petrodolar) matando, no?


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> La incertidumbre es cómo responderá USA en cuanto pase lo peor del bicho.
> Como en toda guerra habrà respuesta (igual que esto está siendo la continuación después del acuerdo comercial justo antes de la pandemia)
> Será ataque económico? Militar contra otros países aliados de China (Como Irán)?
> Porque todos coincidimos en que los yankies morirán (petrodolar) matando, no?



Es posible, pero supongo que de ser así ya habrían empezado a matar. En Siria les dieron en los hocicos, también en Afganistán y Ucrania. Huele más a una retirada coordinada. Sólo con lo que ahorrarían gasto militar (todo el pacífico y oriente medio pasarían a ser zona de influencia china) tienen de sobra para reflotar su economía y seguir masacrando los países de África y América Latina.


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

La cryptovaina ya es mainstream e imparapla . Y como factor de demanda, una bomba.

Gold market should evolve from latest crisis - Vaultchain CEO

"
*El mercado del oro debería evolucionar a partir de la última crisis - CEO de Vaultchain*


Neils Christensen  Lunes 13 de abril de 2020 10:35

Noticias de Kitco
Comparte este artículo:
*Nota del editor: ¡Con tanta volatilidad del mercado, manténgase al tanto de las noticias diarias! Déjese atrapar en minutos con nuestro rápido resumen de las noticias de hoy y las opiniones de expertos. ¡Registrate aquí!*





( Kitco News ) - El mercado del oro está comenzando a normalizarse incluso cuando el diferencial de precios entre el mercado spot y los futuros aún se encuentra cerca de niveles extremos en comparación con los promedios históricos.
Sin embargo, según un CEO de la industria del oro, los problemas que han afectado al mercado de metales preciosos podrían haberse evitado si los inversores adoptaran un intercambio transparente y digital.


En las últimas semanas, los analistas del mercado han dicho que hay mucho oro para satisfacer la demanda actual, pero también han señalado que el mercado ha visto un colapso de su cadena de suministro. El mercado del oro no ha sido la excepción como una economía global que se ha detenido debido a que la gente se ve obligada a quedarse en casa para frenar la propagación de la pandemia de COVID-19.







_*Michael Albanese*_

En una entrevista reciente con Kitco News, Michael Albanese, CEO de Tradewind, dijo que* un intercambio de oro digital podría ayudar a resolver algunos de los problemas que actualmente afectan a los metales preciosos*. Explicó que en un intercambio completamente digital, los inversores pueden ver exactamente cuánto oro está disponible en el mercado y dónde está disponible.
Albanese dijo que la última crisis financiera ha revelado cuán fragmentado está el mercado del oro, que está apareciendo en el precio.
"Cuando hablamos del precio del oro, ¿de qué precio estamos hablando: el precio del oro spot, los contratos futuros, las monedas de oro?" preguntó. "No hay un precio universal del oro porque no hay un intercambio universal".
Albanese dijo que la Vaultchain de Tradwind, un intercambio digital para metal físico, podría resolver muchos problemas que actualmente afectan al mercado porque los inversores pueden ver exactamente dónde y cuánto oro está disponible y a qué precio. Vaultchain Gold puede reunir a inversores, comerciantes de metales preciosos, grandes productores y mentas, dijo. El oro físico se rastrea utilizando la tecnología blockchain.
"No me impresionó mucho la forma en que operaban los mercados de metales", dijo. “Pero creo que el mercado tiene una gran oportunidad aquí para redefinir la forma en que funciona. No lo digo solo desde el punto de vista de la fijación de precios, sino también de reevaluar cómo funciona todo el mercado del oro, ya sea el descubrimiento de precios del metal físico, si se trata del comercio de varios tipos de metales, si se trata de un grupo, si es barras, ya sean monedas, si se trata de oro como garantía ".
Como ejemplo, Albanese señaló que en marzo, cuando las acciones se derrumbaron, los inversores se vieron obligados a liquidar posiciones de oro rentables para cumplir con los requisitos de margen. Después de unas semanas de venderlos, los inversores ahora se ven obligados a volver a comprar todo el oro que vendieron.
Albanese dijo que una mejor opción, pero no disponible, por ejemplo, para los inversores de ETF, habría sido utilizar su oro como garantía para cubrir sus márgenes de garantía. Esto habría permitido a los inversores aprovechar el valor de su oro sin tener que vender sus tenencias.
*Un intercambio digital también mostraría a los inversores exactamente cuánto oro está disponible, de dónde proviene y en qué forma se encuentra.
"En las últimas semanas, la gente literalmente no estaba segura de dónde estaba el metal", dijo. "Si pudieras juntar la oferta y la demanda de una manera más inteligente, ¿podrías haber reducido algunas de estas fricciones donde estas ofertas / ofertas eran tan amplias que en realidad no conseguías un intercambio?"*
Aunque la última crisis financiera ha revelado algunas grietas en el mercado del oro, Albanese dijo que confía en que el mercado puede evolucionar. Agregó que ha visto un crecimiento positivo en Vaultchain como resultado del pánico en el sistema financiero.
Albanese agregó que tampoco le preocupa que los diferenciales y los problemas de liquidez que afectan al mercado apaguen a los inversores. Dijo que la demanda de oro debería mantenerse fuerte hasta 2020.
Agregó que espera que los inversores continúen mirando el oro ya que las tasas de interés se mantienen en niveles extremadamente bajos.
"Tengo que decir que esta es una oportunidad clásica para el oro", dijo.


----------



## angela82 (14 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> La Castuza global genocida está henchida de amor, nos ha jodido.
> 
> Esto no son mensajes codificados, sino una herramienta demagógica al alcance del receptor más lentito y digna del pasteleo navideño más flanders. Ana Rosa no la suscribiría en su programa de Charos...por empalagoso : USA y Asia ( mapa ) bombeando corazones comunes contra el imperio cósmico del mal...ámox, no me jodax.
> 
> ...





En realidad y fijándose bien, el corazón - que a mi me parecía muy amoroso - no es más que un disfraz de un ente maligno con cuernos, que se levanta por encima de la Tierra para arrojar de su terreno al "virus" competidor. Habría que saber quien se esconde tras el disfraz de corazón


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

@angela82 Gracias por tu wena onda y comprensión...la verdá es k era un apunte bastante genérico. 

Asínn da gusto.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Abr 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> La incertidumbre es cómo responderá USA en cuanto pase lo peor del bicho.
> Como en toda guerra habrà respuesta (igual que esto está siendo la continuación después del acuerdo comercial justo antes de la pandemia)
> Será ataque económico? Militar contra otros países aliados de China (Como Irán)?
> Porque todos coincidimos en que los yankies morirán (petrodolar) matando, no?



Tal vez acaben con el territorio ingobernable (objetivo de la guerra de IV generación)... Y en ese escenario su ejército no sirve de nada.

-Ataque militar contra China o aliados del SCO descartado, confrontación directa supone destrucción mutua asegurada. 

-Ataque proxi (tipo Siria o Ucrania) con desestabilización interna y apoyo a grupos armados desde el exterior. Mientras dure la cuarentena no es viable. En mi opinión, el motivo de la cuarentena es evitar desestabilizaciones desde el exterior. Ya veremos qué sucede cuando levanten la cuarentena o la situación económica empeore. 

Si hay crisis alimentaria el año que viene, va a ser fácil desestabilizar países con guerra de IV generación. Este temor es el que impulsa a los países productores a cesar las exportaciones por miedo al desabastecimiento del mercado interno. Ni siquiera es necesario que haya agentes externos para que haya revueltas por el aumento del precio de los alimentos:
Motín de subsistencias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

-Guerra económica. Precisamente el "virus" ha sido la respuesta a la guerra económica impuesta por EEUU con aranceles y usando el dólar como arma económica, amenazando con bloquear el acceso al sistema Swift, etc. 

Recordemos el artículo de la vuelta al patrón oro (equivale a una declaración de guerra económica)

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1162628.shtml

EEUU no puede seguir usando el dólar como arma, la situación ha cambiado. El dólar no es necesario para conseguir materias primas ni petróleo. Y además sería contraproducente hacerlo ya que incentivaria aún más a unirse al esquema monetario de la nueva ruta de la seda.

Sólo queda que se siente a negociar como ofrece China cuando habla de que es necesaria la cooperación de ambos para luchar contra el "virus"


----------



## angela82 (14 Abr 2020)

Esto puede ser interesante:

*Ray Dalio espera el "nuevo orden mundial" para después del fin del coronavirus*

El inversor estrella de EE.UU. Ray Dalio ha creado el mayor fondo de cobertura del mundo, Bridgewater Associates. Según Dalio, la coronacrisis no sólo llevará a una depresión económica, sino que también anunciará un "nuevo orden mundial".

Desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el mundo ha estado fuertemente influenciado política y económicamente por los Estados Unidos. Los Estados Unidos no sólo exportaron sus ideas de democracia y libre comercio a todo el mundo, sino que con el dólar también fue la moneda de reserva mundial de facto, que no cambió por el colapso del sistema de Bretton Woods de tipos de cambio fijos en el decenio de 1970.

Sin embargo, después del final de la coronacrisis, el mundo probablemente se enfrentará a cambios profundos, como espera el inversor estrella estadounidense Ray Dalio. El fundador y director del mayor fondo de cobertura del mundo, Bridgewater Associates, explicó en una entrevista con Ted que *la crisis actual es "más grande que la de 2008" y que espera una depresión económica similar a la Gran Depresión de 1929 a 1932.*

Dalio ve actualmente grandes paralelos con el período de 1930 a 1945, cuando la Segunda Guerra Mundial llevó al ascenso de los EE.UU. para convertirse en la potencia mundial indiscutible. *Al dólar se le dio el papel de la principal moneda del mundo y aún hoy, como dice Dalio, el 70 por ciento de las transacciones internacionales se realizan todavía en dólares.*

Según Dalio, un ciclo de deuda a largo plazo termina aproximadamente cada 75 años, lo que *no sólo conduce a una crisis económica, sino también, por lo general, a cambios políticos y económicos de gran alcance*. Dalio cree que el mundo está actualmente en ese punto de nuevo.

Dalio, que se autodenomina partidario de la globalización y capitalista, espera una inversión parcial de la globalización y una redistribución de la riqueza como resultado de la crisis actual. *La crisis económica se resolverá probablemente con la impresión de dinero de los bancos centrales y una redistribución de la riqueza, dice Dalio. Esto también reducirá la deuda.

El período de transición a un nuevo orden llevará unos tres años*, dice Dalio. Después de eso, habrá ganancias de productividad de nuevo, con la mayoría de la gente participando. Pero hasta ese momento, Dalio ve un *riesgo significativamente mayor de conflictos internos y externos, incluyendo guerras civiles y guerras. Según Dalio, podrían pasar "años" hasta que los mercados bursátiles y la economía vuelvan a alcanzar sus antiguos máximos.*

Ray Dalio erwartet "neue Weltordnung" nach Corona-Ende

Otro artículo de Ray Dalio en español:

Ray Dalio ve un colapso económico mayor al del 2008 cuando nació bitcoin | CriptoNoticias


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Dalio, que se autodenomina partidario de la globalización y capitalista, espera una inversión parcial de la globalización y una redistribución de la riqueza como resultado de la crisis actual. *La crisis económica se resolverá probablemente con la impresión de dinero de los bancos centrales y una redistribución de la riqueza, dice Dalio. Esto también reducirá la deuda.*



Muy interesante, sin duda. Lo que no acabo de entender es cómo se va a reducir la deuda imprimiendo dinero. Y la única forma que se me ocurre es la hiperinflación. Reduce la deuda de los deudores y empobrece a todos en general.


----------



## Ircapo (14 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Es posible, pero supongo que de ser así ya habrían empezado a matar. En Siria les dieron en los hocicos, también en Afganistán y Ucrania. Huele más a una retirada coordinada. Sólo con lo que ahorrarían gasto militar (todo el pacífico y oriente medio pasarían a ser zona de influencia china) tienen de sobra para reflotar su economía y seguir masacrando los países de África y América Latina.



Según tu opinión y la de Spielzeug no será por las malas. Estamos ante el momento más importante en muchas décadas, dudo mucho que USA vaya a perder y ceder por las buenas su hegemonía mundial unilateral y negociar. Claro que esto ha sido una respuesta, una batalla, pero yo creo que habrá más batallas hasta el final de la guerra. No va a reconocer USA tan pronto su derrota sin plantear más batalla. Obviamente no será militar directamente contra China. A ver qué se sacan de la manga (false flag, Irán...) No sé, no sé, de ahí mi duda, pero tengo claro que todavía quedan batallas.
China sigue castigando los riñones de su adversario
China quiere el sitio de Wall Street


----------



## Ircapo (14 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Muy interesante, sin duda. Lo que no acabo de entender es cómo se va a reducir la deuda imprimiendo dinero. Y la única forma que se me ocurre es la hiperinflación. Reduce la deuda de los deudores y empobrece a todos en general.



También creo que irá por ahí las cosas. Pero antes toca deflación.
No hace falta hiperinflación, con una inflación solo del 5% anual en 10 años la deuda se habrá reducido en un 63% si aplicamos el interés compuesto


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> Según tu opinión y la de Spielzeug no será por las malas. Estamos ante el momento más importante en muchas décadas, dudo mucho que USA vaya a perder y ceder por las buenas su hegemonía mundial unilateral y negociar. Claro que esto ha sido una respuesta, una batalla, pero yo creo que habrá más batallas hasta el final de la guerra. No va a reconocer USA tan pronto su derrota sin plantear más batalla. Obviamente no será militar directamente contra China. A ver qué se sacan de la manga (false flag, Irán...) No sé, no sé, de ahí mi duda, pero tengo claro que todavía quedan batallas.
> China sigue castigando los riñones de su adversario
> China quiere el sitio de Wall Street



Nos cuesta mucho entender el concepto de guerra asimétrica porque, culturalmente, seguimos asociando la idea de guerra con la de ejército y estado, como si estos últimos conceptos fuesen inseparables. Pero tras la segunda guerra mundial pocos estados occidentales han conservado su soberanía y su capacidad de decisión para ir a la guerra, porque la soberanía no es tal si no va acompañada de soberanía financiera. Y a la guerra sólo puede ir quien tiene ese tipo de soberanía, es decir, quien tiene reservas de oro; porque en tiempo de guerra todas las monedas nacionales revelan su verdadera naturaleza y sólo son papelitos de colores sin valor fuera del territorio del estado que las impone.

Desde la revolución rusa, (que fue financiada por la banca occidental a cuenta de las reservas de oro de los zares que se transfirieron a EEUU), a la revolución de Ucrania o al saqueo de Libia, el sistema es siempre el mismo: despojar al país de sus reservas de oro para anular su capacidad de respuesta y someterlo al dominio de otra divisa de intercambio que no sea la propia. Eso se pudo hacer con Libia, por ejemplo, y últimamente lo han intentado también con Siria (su banco central respaldaba su moneda con oro, según creo), en general se puede hacer con países pequeños, proveedores de materias primas y poco industrializados, pero no se puede hacer con China porque su capacidad militar de respuesta es como para pensárselo dos veces..... antes de enviarles una buena ración de democracia en forma de bombas de racimo.


----------



## angela82 (14 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Muy interesante, sin duda. Lo que no acabo de entender es cómo se va a reducir la deuda imprimiendo dinero. Y la única forma que se me ocurre es la hiperinflación. Reduce la deuda de los deudores y empobrece a todos en general.



Eso mismo pienso yo. La impresora con dinero "fresco" pero sin valor no hará nada esta vez y finalmente llevará a la inflación y luego a la hiperinflación.

Un ejemplo de esto lo encontramos en Zimbabwe y Venezuela, donde la enorme cantidad de dinero no puede comprar nada o poco. ¿Se ha olvidado ya la crisis de Alemania de 1923? Un pan costaba 105 mil millones de Reichsmark, un billete de tranvía 150 mil millones de Reichsmark y la tasa de desempleo era casi del 25 por ciento!


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> EEUU no puede seguir usando el dólar como arma, la situación ha cambiado. El dólar no es necesario para conseguir materias primas ni petróleo. Y además sería contraproducente hacerlo ya que incentivaria aún más a unirse al esquema monetario de la nueva ruta de la seda.



Por ké ?


----------



## 34Pepe (14 Abr 2020)

Ircapo dijo:


> Según tu opinión y la de Spielzeug no será por las malas. Estamos ante el momento más importante en muchas décadas, dudo mucho que USA vaya a perder y ceder por las buenas su hegemonía mundial unilateral y negociar. Claro que esto ha sido una respuesta, una batalla, pero yo creo que habrá más batallas hasta el final de la guerra. No va a reconocer USA tan pronto su derrota sin plantear más batalla. Obviamente no será militar directamente contra China. A ver qué se sacan de la manga (false flag, Irán...) No sé, no sé, de ahí mi duda, pero tengo claro que todavía quedan batallas.
> China sigue castigando los riñones de su adversario
> China quiere el sitio de Wall Street



Tenemos en mente las guerras del pasado como las guerras que sufriremos en un futuro, pero creo que no van por ahí los tiros...nunca mejor dicho 

Hoy en día hay guerras locales para satisfacer a los grandes lobbies de armas de todos los países. Y siempre se dan en zonas pobres, sin consumidores con capacidad de gasto. Lo justo para que los gobiernos vecinos gasten en armamento lo suficiente.

Pero lo que nunca, nunca, nunca harán es provocar una guerra en sus grandes mercados, Europa, USA, China.... Los lobbies de todos los sectores, participados por los mismos socios de los lobbies armamentísticos, se les tirarían encima.

Por ejemplo, Rusia al bajar el precio del petróleo dejaba sin 125.000 millones $ de ingresos a Arabia Saudí, quién reducía sus presupuestos de compra de armamento. USA ha tardado poco en interceder un acuerdo para no perder a su mejor cliente.

Estos lobbies lo único que quieren es aumentar sus ingresos, semanal, mensual, trimestral y anualmente. Entre ellos entran en colisión y se han de turnar fechas para ingresar o ponerse al día en los beneficios. Unos se reparten los presupuestos de los estados y otros van a por los ingresos de los ciudadanos, sin piedad. Luz, agua, gas, gasolina, seguros sanitarios, telefonía, agencias de viajes, ropa, cosmética, lujo, ocio.... ahora mascarillas y material sanitario....cada sector tiene sus lobbies feroces que quieren rascarte el último céntimo que te queda en la cartera.
Y si los ingresos bajan dan una vuelta más de tuerca, por ejemplo si cumples con el límete de velocidad en ciudad pues lo bajamos a 30 km/h o radares de tramo, el caso es ordeñar a la vaca hasta dejarla exhausta pero sin matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Es por eso que se acaba el confinamiento, la presión de unos contra la de otros, los gobiernos han de contentar a todos 

Creo que no me equivoco al señalar que siempre han aparecido los virus y fiebres en años electorales en USA, debe ser el año que tienen asignado.

China lo ha entedido, deja entrar en sus empresas a los grandes fondos y bancos y así evitará que quieran arrasar con tierra quemada. No creo que a Vanguard, Capital, State Street, NYMellon, JPM y demás les interese perderse esta fiesta.

A nosotros nos queda surfear entre tanto lobo, pasar desapercibidos e intentar pescar en río revuelto....o lo que podamos, siempre tengo presente que estamos a X nóminas de la quiebra....


----------



## esseri (14 Abr 2020)

@Ulisses Imprimiendo...para petar el chiringuito, ni mas, ni menos. Estos truños fiat actuales no es k no soporten una guerra...sino k no llegan a ella. EN fin, antes de éso, todo lo k enjuguen hasta entonces, un poblema menos. Por cierto, sin sentencias previas a cada caso, sí k habríamos de valorar , imo, k todos esos "rescates" no sean tales - o no sólo - ...sino , además de ello, nacionalizaciones encubiertas "a la Chaviana" por mucho USA Label k lleven ( Hoy La UE alertaba de k las empresas uropedas deben protegerse del capital chino ). Contando con k los sistemas comunistas no ha podido contar con una impresora k deshace una moneda frágil y sin respaldo económico REAL como un azucarillo...k me cuenten quien, en la práctica ha ejercido más intervencionismo REAL sobre su economía. ( y encima para 4 hamijetes, k ni la excusa del bien común tiene).

En fin, ya comentamos k la caída del fiat global beneficiará exponencialmente al único k quede en pie...y cada día parece más evidente. Por otra parte, e incidiendo sobre el reparo general en torno a k los Castuzos no querrán Oro porke lo suyo es robar...pues k me cuenten quiénes iban literalmente a arrasar con estructuras económicas en problemas y sin Oro. En fin, la encrucijada tiene muchas caras y aún no jemos salido de la primera : El gripazo económico y secuestro de la población mundial.

Dejo vídeo de este hombre, k me encanta...y k , por cierto, cada día lo ve todo más negro - y por supuesto, la caída del fiat, inexorable - precisamente por las contradicciones k cualquier salida lógica/natural acarrearía. Nunca le había visto tan descolocáo...así k espero su artículo semanal en Gold Money con ganas.


----------



## Victor Chanov (14 Abr 2020)




----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


>



Las mujeres y los niños primero, mirusté...


----------



## Angel03 (15 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


>



La vacuna seguramente ya la tenían desde el principio.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Eso mismo pienso yo. La impresora con dinero "fresco" pero sin valor no hará nada esta vez y finalmente llevará a la inflación y luego a la hiperinflación.
> 
> Un ejemplo de esto lo encontramos en Zimbabwe y Venezuela, donde la enorme cantidad de dinero no puede comprar nada o poco. ¿Se ha olvidado ya la crisis de Alemania de 1923? Un pan costaba 105 mil millones de Reichsmark, un billete de tranvía 150 mil millones de Reichsmark y la tasa de desempleo era casi del 25 por ciento!



Y alguien puede recordar como se salió de dicha hiperinflacion.
Lo digo para repetir el proceso.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Abr 2020)

Angel03 dijo:


> La vacuna seguramente ya la tenían desde el principio.



Vamos a ver lo primero es que una vacuna es un timo, no aporta nada positivo y al no hacerlo solo realiza una función negativa en el organismo.
Este virus no es un virus sino un arma antibiologica con muchas variedades y si la vacuna sirviera para algo (que ya he dicho no sirve) debería haber tantas vacunas como supuestamente virus neutraliza.
Las vacunas tienen utilidad (que no la tienen) cuando se administran para prevenir una supuesta enfermedad no una vez que el arma antibacteriologica ha influido en el organismo atacado, en todo caso habría que buscar un antidoto contra dicha arma.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Abr 2020)

Voy a aportar una idea rapida:
Imaginemos que no se permite a las persona


Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/12/covid-19-origin-truth-is-stranger-than-fiction/
> 
> Sobre el origen del coronavirus...
> El autor dice que los dirigentes Chinos siguen las enseñanzas de Sun Tzu.
> ...



Y si el covid19 simplemente no existiera o si existe una vez disperso en el ambiente perdiera su eficacia contagiosa.
Podría ser que lo que nos han fumigado sea otra cosa (tengo mi sospecha favorita). Desde luego y visto que nos llevan fumigando ventitantos años en España con aluminio en polvo, bario y fibras polimericas varias y ni dios ha dicho ni pio que les impide añadir unos polvitos de la madre celestina que curiosamente causan afecciones pulmonares y bronquiales y que son mas viejas que el toser.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> @Ulisses Imprimiendo...para petar el chiringuito, ni mas, ni menos.
> 
> Dejo vídeo de este hombre, k me encanta...y k , por cierto, cada día lo ve todo más negro - y por supuesto, la caída del fiat, inexorable - precisamente por las contradicciones k cualquier salida lógica/natural acarrearía. Nunca le había visto tan descolocáo...así k espero su artículo semanal en Gold Money con ganas.



Cuesta creer que lo dejen petar,después de tantos años llevándoselo crudo. Habla ese hombre de swaps, que ahora mismo serían una buena opción para protegerse de lo que viene. Pero si peta todo, poco importa. En la república de Weimar, que ha citado antes @angela82, se podían comprar edificios enteros por una onza de oro, a la gente imagino que le daría igual que le diesen trillones de marcos para pagar unos intereses de cientos de marcos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Abr 2020)

Aquí en el foro todo el mundo da su opinión con más o menos razón.

Hay tantas opiniones y enfoques del asunto como personas intervienen.

Pero los hechos, los números, son los que marcan la realidad, siempre y cuando no estén manipulados.

Vamos a tomar como cierta la cifra que dan los medios sobre que en España mueren 375 personas por millón de habitantes, y que por ello somos el país con mayor mortalidad del mundo...

La prensa nos atemoriza poniéndonos esta gráfica








Pero la realidad numérica queda plasmada en esta otra gráfica tan sencilla, que nunca pondrán en los medios, porque entonces saldría toda la gente a la calle:


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Por ké ?



Veamos el caso de Irán como ejemplo:

1. Las sanciones son eficaces si el resto de naciones las apoyan. Si las apoyan es por miedo a sufrir sanciones ellos mismos en caso de no seguirlas. Los países ponen en la balanza los pros y contras de apoyar las sanciones.

Irán ha seguido vendiendo petróleo a Turquía, India, China... son países que han visto mayor beneficio no cumpliendo con las sanciones que apoyandolas. Recientemente hemos visto como países europeos han preferido comerciar con Irán frente al riesgo de sufrir ellos sanciones. No parece que haya miedo a represalias o ven más beneficios no cumpliendo las.

2. Las sanciones son eficaces si no hay alternativas.
Hay alternativas tanto al SWIFT como al dólar. Se pueden hacer pagos fuera del SWIFT y se pueden conseguir materias primas sin usar el dólar. 

Hemos visto como varios países europeos han hecho pagos a Irán con el INTEX y cómo Irán ha utilizado oro para vender su petróleo.

3. Las sanciones son eficaces si son pocos los sancionados ya que también suponen un problema para el sancionador.

EEUU reduce con cada sanción el uso del dólar en el comercio mundial. Los países se ven forzados a buscar alternativas y a buscar nuevos mercados donde el dólar no es necesario para comerciar. Los castigos son eficaces si se hacen puntualmente, si todo el mundo está castigado, las amenazas de más castigos no tienen efecto.

Si hay una masa crítica de naciones sancionadas, no tienen efecto las sanciones ya que volvemos al punto 1. (no hay miedo a sufrir sanciones puesto que ya estás sancionado)

Resumen: es un dilema del prisionero multijugador. Si las ventajas de no cooperar superan a las ventajas de hacerlo las sanciones no van a tener efecto. De hecho hacen el efecto contrario al obligar a los países a buscar alternativas. Hemos llegado ya a ese punto, casi todo el mundo está sancionado por EEUU con aranceles o bloqueos de algún tipo. EEUU puede seguir sancionando por supuesto pero sus sanciones no tienen efecto alguno ya y son contraproducentes.



Energia libre dijo:


> Y alguien puede recordar como se salió de dicha hiperinflacion.
> Lo digo para repetir el proceso.



Se sale con un nuevo sistema monetario cuando la gente repudia el dinero que se usa en ese momento.

Cómo se llega a la hiperinflación?
Cuando la mayor producción del país no son bienes o servicios si no masa monetaria (Weimar, Zimbabue, Venezuela...)

Es un escenario cada vez más cercano: la producción está parada salvo las impresoras de los bancos centrales...


----------



## Ignorante1 (15 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí en el foro todo el mundo da su opinión con más o menos razón.
> 
> Hay tantas opiniones y enfoques del asunto como personas intervienen.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente y eso suponiendo, como tu dices , que toda esta caterva de tramposos digan una verdad. Cuando ni siquiera tienen forma de saber de que se están muriendo (al no saber que los test son de fiar ) en realidad los pocos datos que sacan es sin hacer autopsias, lo que aproximadamente dejan decir es que se muere la mayoría gente de avanzada edad por enfermedades que ya padecían y añadido al terror impuesto desde arriba acaben falleciendo. Creo que la verdad quedará por mucho tiempo oculta. Lo siento no me fio de estos sinverguenzas ni un pelo y me lleva pensar todo lo contrario.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La pregunta del millón... Cuánto le queda al COMEX antes de que lo cierren por "coronavirus" o bien por que se quede seco del todo?
> 
> Gold traders are paid not to redeem Comex EFPs, London sources say
> 
> ...



Siguen las tensiones en el mercado del oro con divergencias en el precio de los diferentes mercados. Después de solucionar la escasez de oro físico en el COMEX (mercado de oro de Nueva York denominado en dólares) con más oro papel y con el LBMA (mercado de Londres donde se fija el precio mundial) saliendo al rescate del mercado, vuelve a aparecer el problema y, además está vez persiste en el tiempo:







Siendo un mercado mundial, ambas líneas deberían coincidir pero NO lo hacen. Hay diferentes precios para el oro según el mercado de referencia.

En EEUU parece que no hay suficiente físico y por eso el precio es mayor que en Londres. Porque no hay arbitraje? Deberían ser ganancias seguras comprar oro en Londres y venderlo en Nueva York. Porque no lo hacen? Entiendo que no hay confianza entre mercados ni entre las divisas en las que están denominadas...

Saldrá de nuevo el mercado de Londres al rescate del mercado de Nueva York o lo dejará caer? Algo tiene que ocurrir en breve, la formación de precio está rota y no hay confianza entre los diferentes mercados de oro...

El problema es que tampoco parece que en Londres haya confianza entre los diferentes Bullion banks cuyos intercambios son los que forman el precio del oro. El volumen está descendiendo mucho lo que sugiere que no confían entre sí:







Hace poco se retiró del mercado uno de los market makers de Londres por no tener suficiente oro físico para cumplir con sus obligaciones:
ABN AMRO leaves gold investors empty-handed - Geotrendlines

No va a ser el único en hacerlo viendo que los diferentes market makers no confían entre sí.

_________

Para aumentar aún más la presión en el mercado:
Minas cerrando en todo el mundo (cuidado con los que vais cargados de mineras):






La producción de plata ha bajado un 50% y queda más recorrido a la baja ya que están cerrando minas en todo el mundo:






Yo diría que las de oro están sobrerrepresentadas...

The Coming Supply Shock in Mining - Katusa Research

Me quedo con esta frase: volver a poner en marcha una mina no es como un interruptor. Cerrarla es más fácil que volver a abrirla.

______________

UAE ranks world's third largest gold purchaser

Emiratos Árabes Unidos sigue comprando oro y no son los únicos en la zona.


----------



## angela82 (15 Abr 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Voy a aportar una idea rapida:
> Imaginemos que no se permite a las persona
> 
> Y si el covid19 simplemente no existiera o si existe una vez disperso en el ambiente perdiera su eficacia contagiosa.
> Podría ser que lo que nos han fumigado sea otra cosa (tengo mi sospecha favorita). Desde luego y visto que nos llevan fumigando ventitantos años en España con aluminio en polvo, bario y fibras polimericas varias y ni dios ha dicho ni pio que les impide añadir unos polvitos de la madre celestina que curiosamente causan afecciones pulmonares y bronquiales y que son mas viejas que el toser.



Con esta teoría de las fumigaciones, lo que no cuadra es que p.ej. Portugal o Marruecos, por ser países cercanos, tengan tan pocos casos de muertos e infectados. Los metales y polvitos que mencionas irían a parar también a otros países, ya que el aire no tiene fronteras. Claro, que habría que saber si los números que dan son reales.

Lo que sí es verdad es que desde que comenzó el confinamiento, los cielos están más normales tanto en España como en otros países que me comentan y aquí volvemos a tener las lluvías típicas de primavera.


----------



## angela82 (15 Abr 2020)

En respuesta a la amenaza de Trump contra la OMS, los chinos presentan hoy esta viñeta y según ellos, el ataque es contraproducente.

La viñeta tiene diferentes interpretaciones, pero así a primera vista aquí se basan en El Quijote español, para presentar a un loco Trump que en lugar de luchar contra los virus verdes y morados que tiene en las aspas del molino de viento (su territorio), lanza su ataque contra la OMS. Le ridiculizan colacándole encima de un caracol, uno de los animales más lentos junto al perezoso. Que vaya sentado sobre la concha que forma una espiral no es casual tampoco. La espiral simboliza un giro y si se mira uno la etimología de la palabra, en el griego antiguo tamibén significa 'corona/corona funeraria'. Este segundo mensaje parece más velado o es lo que a mi me parece.







http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202004/15/WS5e9641eda3105d50a3d16332.html


----------



## 34Pepe (15 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veamos el caso de Irán como ejemplo:
> 
> 1. Las sanciones son eficaces si el resto de naciones las apoyan. Si las apoyan es por miedo a sufrir sanciones ellos mismos en caso de no seguirlas. Los países ponen en la balanza los pros y contras de apoyar las sanciones.
> 
> ...




Clarificador resumen, muchas gracias!!!

Sólo añadiría, en los aspectos contraproducentes de las sanciones para quien las promulga, que los países sancionados se inmunizan desarrollando sus propios productos y mercados. 

Conozco un poco el mercado de la carne de cerdo, se prohibió por sanciones la venta a Rusia e IsPain tuvo que perder uno de sus mayores clientes, atenuado por la creciente China. 

Qué pasó con Rusia? de ser un país importador ha pasado a país exportador, desarrollando su propia cabaña y procesamiento.

Dicho sea de paso, las naranjas israelís llegan a Moscú sin sanciones, al igual que Coca Cola


----------



## Energia libre (15 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> En respuesta a la amenaza de Trump contra la OMS, los chinos presentan hoy esta viñeta y según ellos, el ataque es contraproducente.
> 
> La viñeta tiene diferentes interpretaciones, pero así a primera vista aquí se basan en El Quijote español, para presentar a un loco Trump que en lugar de luchar contra los virus verdes y morados que tiene en las aspas del molino de viento (su territorio), lanza su ataque contra la OMS. Le ridiculizan colacándole encima de un caracol, uno de los animales más lentos junto al perezoso. Que vaya sentado sobre la concha que forma una espiral no es casual tampoco. La espiral simboliza un giro y si se mira uno la etimología de la palabra, en el griego antiguo tamibén significa 'corona/corona funeraria'. Este segundo mensaje parece más velado o es lo que a mi me parece.
> 
> ...



Fijate que es el molino (viento) quien esparce el bicho.
La OMS es uno de los mayores canceres de la Tierra todo lo que vaya en relación a su supresión debería ser bienvenido.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Abr 2020)

Pues otra lectura podría ser ésta: si don Quijote atacaba los molinos pensando que eran gigantes, Trump no se traga el señuelo y ataca a los que dicen que los molinos son virus.... El sustituir el caballo por un caracol podría dar a entender que no está reaccionando suficientemente rápido.


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

Más apuntes técnicos del cryptoyuan. De su segunda capa.

China prepara su criptomoneda digital oficial, llamada DC/EP, y cuatro de sus bancos ya están probándola en móviles


*China prepara su criptomoneda digital oficial, llamada DC/EP, y cuatro de sus bancos ya están probándola en móviles*







Hace 4 horas
JAVIER PASTOR@javipas
El Banco Popular de China (PBOC) lleva tiempo trabajando en el *desarrollo de una moneda digital llamada DC/EP* (Digital Currency/Electronic Payment) que plantearía una alternativa oficial y legal al yuan o renmimbi, la moneda fiat en la que se basaba su economía desde 1949.
Ahora han aparecido unas capturas de la aplicación móvil que permitirá operar con esta moneda digital, y son cuatro los bancos nacionales en China que ya están realizando pruebas con DCEP. Esta moneda está basada en una cadena de bloques creada a tal efecto, y tendrá una paridad 1:1 con el yuan. *El objetivo: convertirla en una moneda global que compita con el dólar*. ¿Qué mejor que hacerlo a través del móvil?
*Una criptomoneda oficial que quiere conquistar el mundo*
Los *planes de desarrollo del DCEP llevan tiempo en marcha*. Hace dos años nuestros compañeros de El Blog Salmón ya hablaban de algunas iniciativas en este sentido de varios bancos nacionales, pero el anuncio de Libra por parte de Facebook —ahora paralizada— parece haber precipitado los esfuerzos del Banco Popular de China.





La aplicación de pagos móviles que permitirá operar con DC/EP ya está en pruebas con la *participación de los cuatro bancos nacionales del gigante asiático* además del Banco Popular de China. No solo eso: también el gigante de los pagos electrónicos Ant Financial y la conocida operadora Tencent están involucradas en este despliegue.

EN XATAKA
Libra es la apuesta de Facebook y las multinacionales por domar el espíritu de bitcoin y las criptomonedas originales
La aplicación preliminar está disponible para iOS y Android y permite mostrar las opciones iniciales que estarán disponibles en este sistema: *cada usuario dispondrá de un monedero DC/EP en su móvil* con el que podrá realizar pagos a través de códigos QR —un sistema ya totalmente extendido en China gracias a los pagos móviles de WeChat—, y también permitirá enviar o recibir dinero e incluso iniciar transacciones poniendo dos móviles en contacto.

Una de las usuarias que ha tenido acceso a la aplicación ha publicado algunas capturas de la aplicación móvil en la que indicaba cómo se pueden enviar y recibir pagos *incluso si ambos extremos están offline*, o cómo se pueden hacer conversiones en el monedero entre yuan (renmimbi) y DC/EP.
Como explicaba esta persona, con el alias "Molly" en Twitter, *el confinamiento por coronavirus puede haber sido una de las causas de acelerar el desarrollo y despliegue de DC/EP*. Con una moneda digital se evita el uso de dinero fiat tradicional, monedas y billetes que se convierten en un vector de contagio más.
Varios fueron los organismos que recomendaron a principios de febrero que se impulsaran los sistemas de pago móvil y digital en lugar de los pagos en efectivo. Varios intermediarios como UnionPay rebajaron las comisiones para impulsar el uso de sus servicios, y a todo ello se unen las propias características de la criptomoneda, que *ayudará a evitar fraudes y blanqueo de capitales*.
*Así es y así funciona DC/EP*
Esta criptodivisa oficial, descrita en profundidad en Boxmining, está basada en tecnologías de cifrado análogas a las utilizadas en otras criptodivisas como bitcoin o Ethereum, y como ellas *también está basada en un blockchain o cadena de bloques específica creada por el Banco Popular de China* como parte de esta inraestructura que permitirá garantizar la trazabilidad de todas las transferencias de dinero.





Como explican allí, DC/EP es una criptomoneda *creada, controlada y bendecida por el Gobierno chino*, y no se trata de una criptomoneda creada por un tercero. Hubo intentos en este sentido con tokens como CNHT, que también abogaba por una paridad 1:1 con el yuan, pero DC/EP es la única moneda digital legal en China.

EN XATAKA MÓVIL
Por qué WeChat es el fenómeno más impresionante en móvil del mundo actualmente
Esta moneda no está sujeta a mecanismos de especulación —*tampoco se podrá hacer minería de DC/EP y no tendrá una filosofía descentralizada*— que existen con criptodivisas como bitcoin, y será distribuida a los bancos comerciales afiliados al Banco Central de China como el ICBC o el Banco Agrícola de China. La idea es plantearlo como un sustituto del sistema de reserva monetaria del país.





Huang Qifan, presidente del Centro de Intercambio Económico Internacional de China indicó que su organismo llevaba seis años trabajando en el desarrollo de DC/EP y que tenía ya confianza total en su potencial introducción en el sistema financiero de China. Para él *alternativas como SWIFT se han quedado obsoletas por su coste y lentitud*.
Una de las curiosidades de esta moneda es que los pagos móviles se podrán hacer incluso sin conexión a redes de datos. *Bastará con usar la tecnología NFC*. Además el móvil no tendrá que estar ligado a una cuenta bancaria, algo fundamental que permitirá que incluso la gente que no tiene acceso al sistema bancario podrá tener su monedero DC/EP y acceso a esta moneda digital.
Estamos por tanto ante uno de los movimientos más importantes a nivel económico de los últimos años: de confirmarse, China tendría una herramienta singular con la que *convertirse en el primer país con una moneda digital efectiva que además podría usarse a nivel global* y que podría poner en compromiso a otras monedas como el dólar o el euro que son ampliamente utilizadas fuera de sus propias economías.


----------



## angela82 (15 Abr 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Fijate que es el molino (viento) quien esparce el bicho.
> La OMS es uno de los mayores canceres de la Tierra todo lo que vaya en relación a su supresión debería ser bienvenido.



Ya escribí antes que puede haber diferentes interpretaciones de la viñeta. La tuya puede ser igual de válida que la mía, pero como te explicas lo que mencioné más arriba:
*
Con esta teoría de las fumigaciones, lo que no cuadra es que p.ej. Portugal o Marruecos, por ser países cercanos, tengan tan pocos casos de muertos e infectados. Los metales y polvitos que mencionas irían a parar también a otros países, ya que el aire no tiene fronteras. Claro, que habría que saber si los números que dan son reales.*


----------



## Ulisses (15 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Más apuntes técnicos del cryptoyuan. De su segunda capa.
> 
> China prepara su criptomoneda digital oficial, llamada DC/EP, y cuatro de sus bancos ya están probándola en móviles



Van soltando la información poco a poco, para que la gente se enganche a la telenovela del criptoyuan. ¿no te parece @esseri ? Vuelvo a lo mismo que dije hace unos días: moneda y medio de pago son dos cosas distintas. Y en este artículo las siguen mezclando. Si no nos dicen de dónde "sale" la moneda (y al oro no hay referencia alguna, ni de frente ni de soslayo) volvemos a estar en las mismas. Imagina que Pay Pal decide crear su propia "moneda" convertible automáticamente a dólares, euros, etc. Sería algo parecido a esto. Y puestos a depositar confianzas en tocomochos fiduciarios te aseguro que me ofrecería más confianza la "moneda" de paypal que el criptoyuan o el bitcoin. Al menos, paypal tiene una cuenta de resultados para poder echarle un ojo, aunque sea falsa como todas las contabilidades de los bancos.


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Van soltando la información poco a poco, para que la gente se enganche a la telenovela del criptoyuan. ¿no te parece @esseri ? Vuelvo a lo mismo que dije hace unos días: moneda y medio de pago son dos cosas distintas. Y en este artículo las siguen mezclando. Si no nos dicen de dónde "sale" la moneda (y al oro no hay referencia alguna, ni de frente ni de soslayo) volvemos a estar en las mismas. Imagina que Pay Pal decide crear su propia "moneda" convertible automáticamente a dólares, euros, etc. Sería algo parecido a esto. Y puestos a depositar confianzas en tocomochos fiduciarios te aseguro que me ofrecería más confianza la "moneda" de paypal que el criptoyuan o el bitcoin. Al menos, paypal tiene una cuenta de resultados para poder echarle un ojo, aunque sea falsa como todas las contabilidades de los bancos.



100%. Aunke a mí de donde salgan, me la suda...Es crypto, como si salen del ojal de Chu-lín tirado a la sombra de un tamarindo pekinés. Lo k quiero saber es ké tienen detrás para cambiármela si tuviese alguna y quisiese plegar velas. Llámame maniática. 

En esto, como en el amor o los biznezz y conforme va pillando uno callo y arrugas , importan más las salidas prácticas y welta a la vida terrenal ...k las entradas a bombo y platillo al séptimo cielo o más allá.


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

El coronatimo esta finiquitado.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pero los hechos, los números, son los que marcan la realidad, siempre y cuando no estén manipulados.
> 
> Vamos a tomar como cierta la cifra que dan los medios sobre que en España mueren 375 personas por millón de habitantes, y que por ello somos el país con mayor mortalidad del mundo...
> 
> ...



Los números de los diferentes países lo único que indican es que cada país tiene su propia narrativa sobre el tema y hace recuento de víctimas como le viene en gana para justificar las medidas que toma frente al desafío. Cuanto más radicales las medidas para contener el "virus", más muertes provoca este (son necesarios más "muertos" en la narrativa para justificar esas medidas). Es el caso de Italia y España.

Tomemos por válidas las cifras que aporta cada país y veamos primeramente las de China: 3342 muertos oficiales. 2,4 muertos por cada millón de habitantes.
No justifica ninguna de las medidas tomadas, menos aún cuando se tomaron ya que la cifra era mucho menor.

Las medidas tomadas por China paralizan la economía mundial y obligan al resto del mundo a tomarse en serio la "epidemia", no por su mortalidad (es ridícula) si no por las consecuencias económicas: ruptura de la cadena de distribución y de la cadena de pagos que amenazan con hacer colapsar la economía y tener consecuencias sociales difícilmente gestionables.

Recordemos (ver el comienzo del hilo) que China ha estado advirtiendo de que los efectos económicos serían limitados si volvía a la actividad normal a mediados de marzo. Entiendo que volver a la normalidad era a cambio de algo que no consiguió. Su oponente (quién sea) prefirió ver el órdago y se cerró la ventana de oportunidad para contener los daños económicos por lo que la economía China siguió cerrada un mes más causando daños económicos que pueden tardar años en ser reparados.

La narrativa China requiere pocos muertos y tener bajo control la "epidemia" para volver a la normalidad económica como ya ha hecho. En su versión, se ha controlado rápido la enfermedad para justificar la vuelta a la normalidad.

El resto del mundo necesita una narrativa diferente ya que no está en condiciones de volver a la normalidad todavía. La cadena de distribución y de pagos va a tardar varios meses más en volver a la normalidad y mientras tanto es necesaria una narrativa que justifique continuar con las medidas tomadas.

TODO es narrativa, al igual que en otras "epidemias" anteriores. La narrativa actual difiere de anteriores epidemias porque hay consecuencias económicas y sociales REALES que anteriormente no hubo ya que se siguió haciendo bussines as usual. Buscar otras explicaciones (chemtrails, armas de laboratorio, aliens etc.) no tiene sentido viendo las diferentes cifras que aporta cada país.

__________

Resumen rápido:

1. China crea una narrativa que le permite parar la producción y el consumo.

2. Dice que reanudará la producción sin consecuencias económicas en el resto del mundo a cambio de X (cambio de sistema monetario en mi opinión)

3. No se hace caso a sus peticiones por lo que sigue parada un mes más causando daños irreversibles en la cadena de distribución y de pagos.

4. El resto de países tienen que gestionar el colapso económico y social que se avecina y compran la narrativa China porque es la mejor para tener a la gente en sus casas, cerrar fronteras y sacar al ejército a las calles evitando así desestabilizaciones externas.

5. China vuelve a la actividad y decide quién y a cambio de que vuelve también a la normalidad recomponiendo el sistema geopolítico mundial en función de sus intereses. Estamos en este punto: las alianzas se están redefiniendo.


----------



## Pinovski (15 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug El dinero de las cuentas de los principales bancos. No está en Dolares principalmente? Un debilitamiento del dólar no afectaría esas cuentas?

Estás en lo cierto en tus puntos pero algo que se te olvida mencionar es que Estados Unidos es el precursor actual del modelo de repúblicas democráticas y la socialdemocracia(durante la primera Guerra mundial bajo la presidencia Woodrow Wilson) en el mundo, eso le dió una clara ventaja competitiva y dependencia ya que muchos países aún tienen como referente a la primer potencia del mundo países como España, el imperio Austrohúngaro(qué se disolvió luego en República checa y Yugoslavia), Alemania e incluso Rusia al copiar a Estados Unidos dieron paso a qué se desarrollará como una potencia y la segunda guerra solo reafirmó lo anterior.


----------



## Pinovski (15 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Veamos el caso de Irán como ejemplo:
> 
> 1. Las sanciones son eficaces si el resto de naciones las apoyan. Si las apoyan es por miedo a sufrir sanciones ellos mismos en caso de no seguirlas. Los países ponen en la balanza los pros y contras de apoyar las sanciones.
> 
> ...



Hmm estas diciendo que se puede hacer en otras monedas? Qué no todas las exportaciones e importaciones son en $? Pero si todo el petróleo pasa por la Reserva Federal, solo se puede comprar petróleo con dólares.


----------



## angela82 (15 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El coronatimo esta finiquitado.



Muy interesante la entrevista con el científico.

Al hilo de lo que ahí dice de 'proteger a los ancianos' sin especificar concretamente cómo y más bien refiriéndose a contraer una neumonía, pienso muchas veces en la cantidad de ancianos que van a morir debido a estas medidas brutales de confianmiento. Especialmente me refiero a enfermos de demencias tipo Alzheimer. Dado que en mi tiempo libre soy voluntaria de una Asociación de enfermos de Alzheimer por sentir una especial debilidad por esta tremenda y cruel enfermedad, os dejo un escrito que me ha llegado hoy con los requisitos que pone la polícia local para que en algunas localidades puedan salir a dar un paseo. Recuerdo que en una conferencia a la que asistí, conocidos expertos dijeron que 'la medicación no podía hacer lo que el ejercicio consigue'.

_"Nos hemos puesto en contacto con la Policía municipal de ... para preguntarle acerca de la posibilidad de dar un paseo por los alrededores de la casa. Nos trasladan que *no habría problema, siempre y cuando se cumplan estos requisitos:*_

_Se salga con un informe médico que indique el diagnóstico. Si es posible, se debería *hablar con el médico de cabecera o especialista para que emita un permiso donde ponga el beneficio del paseo.*_
_Salir alrededor del domicilio, *no más lejos de 200m*. Ir con el DNI para poder verificar la dirección._
_Ser prudentes y no abusar de esta circunstancia para salir más de *una vez al día. Solo lo necesario.*_
_Salir protegidos con mascarillas y guantes, desde ayer se están repartiendo mascarillas en puntos estratégicos. En caso de que el enfermo no se lo quiera poner, tomad todas las precauciones posibles._
*Sobre todo, actuar con responsabilidad."*
No todos estos enfermos han perdido sus facultades al 100% por lo que se preguntarán sin recibir respuesta alguna, el por qué no pueden salir como lo hacian antes. Lo mismo ocurre con niños con otras enfermedades. Esto es muy cruel! Estas personas mayores disfrutan con sus actividades y paseos, cosa que les vetaron, con lo cual la enfermedad se acelerará. Y qué decir de sus cuidadores!


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Hmm estas diciendo que se puede hacer en otras monedas? Qué no todas las exportaciones e importaciones son en $? Pero si todo el petróleo pasa por la Reserva Federal, solo se puede comprar petróleo con dólares.



De hecho lo raro hoy en día es vender el petróleo en dólares... de ahí que EEUU tenga que mantener la producción aunque tenga pérdidas ya que el resto incentivo para mantener reservas en dólares es que con el se adquieren materias primas especialmente el petróleo que necesitan las economías para funcionar.

Rusia anuncio en 2014 que vendería su petróleo en rublos aunque lo está vendiendo principalmente en euros. De ahí viene la revolución de colores de Ucrania, las sanciones económicas, la prohibición de las ONGs de Soros...

Casi todos los productores africanos venden su petróleo en yuanes:
Nigeria abandons the dollar: the new 'African currency' is the yuan

Irán vende su petróleo usando oro como moneda en sus intercambios con Turquía e India:
Exclusive: Turkey to Iran gold trade wiped out by new U.S. sanction

La reserva Federal no vende petróleo... El concepto petrodólar viene del acuerdo entre EEUU y Arabia Saudí que ha cambio de protección militar estadounidense se comprometió a vender su petróleo exclusivamente en dólares. Eso no quiere decir que el dólar este respaldado por petróleo u otros disparates que se oyen.

Viendo que Arabia Saudí tiene como principal cliente a China y que está comprando armamento ruso, no creo que tarde en dejar de lado al dólar si es que no lo ha hecho ya...

El resto de materias primas se pueden adquirir en yuanes y en rublos.

(tengo una conexión muy mala donde vivo y tardo mucho en buscar links, agradezco que la próxima vez lo busques y lo compruebes por ti mismo)


----------



## Pinovski (15 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De hecho lo raro hoy en día es vender el petróleo en dólares... de ahí que EEUU tenga que mantener la producción aunque tenga pérdidas ya que el resto incentivo para mantener reservas en dólares es que con el se adquieren materias primas especialmente el petróleo que necesitan las economías para funcionar.
> 
> Rusia anuncio en 2014 que vendería su petróleo en rublos aunque lo está vendiendo principalmente en euros. De ahí viene la revolución de colores de Ucrania, las sanciones económicas, la prohibición de las ONGs de Soros...
> 
> ...



Ok gracias y perdona por llevarte tu tiempo, no hace falta que busques fuentes, te creo. Eso sí, he investigado acerca del petróleo del mar del norte y si que usa dólares, no?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignorante1 (15 Abr 2020)

Para los que estén interesados en que es el capital el dinero el crédito bancario y ciclos económicos, adjunto libro (tocho) gratuito.
Al final explica cómo deshacerse de los ciclos, provocados en gran parte por la ley no escrita del coeficiente de caja de los bancos, es una buena idea para el impasse de ahora mismo para deshacerse del dinero malo y empezar con el dinero de verdad osea el famoso reset. 

La cuarta edición es gratuita. Esta en pdf del instituto mises en el buscador.

profesor dinero credito y y crisis at DuckDuckGo


----------



## Pinovski (15 Abr 2020)

Pero ... Sí el dolar se debilita como divisa, Qué pasa con las grandes Fortunas en Dolares. Quien gana? Quién pierde? O sea, mi pregunta, los ricos tienen su fortuna anclada al Dólar?? Atesoran acciones en la bolsa, propiedades, oro, Pero también Dólares.

Lo que no entiendo es que imagino que los ricos chinos y rusos tambien tendran dolares, no?

Gracias por vuestra paciencia. @Spielzeug


----------



## esseri (15 Abr 2020)

En fin...nada del Oro aún sobre la mesa, ok...pero k iría como un auténtico guante a la solidez y credibilidá k el absoluto desparrame de oferta económico financiera planteado requeriría ( más aún con los reparos k su operativa pasada despierta y su imagen de todo a 100 chapucero global ) ...es de puto cajón.

El precinto ideal ante las voces discordantes con las k sin duda contará ...para amarrarlo todo , lacito a la altura de la vanguardia económica global incluído.

Éso...o humo elevado a la enésima potencia ( k tal vez otros se podrían permitir,pero no un becario aspirante al podium ). China no necesita respaldar una moneda, sino una propuesta de liderazgo del orden económico global , algo irrebatible y k dé carta de naturaleza a todo ese planteamiento.

Kojonex...es k un Oro K HABLASE POR SÍ SOLO ante el trollerío global, sería ferpecto. La puñetera pieza k falta. Tan absolutamente rotundo y deslumbrante k hasta verlo no se puede creer.


*China intenta crear un gigante de la inversión para poder pelear con los grandes de Wall Street*



"

El país quiere fusionar sus dos mayores brókeres, Citic Securities y CSC Financial
La apertura internacional de su mercado doméstico les obliga a ser más competitivos
El nuevo banco de inversión sería más grande que Goldman Sachs





China quiere competir con Wall Street


Víctor Blanco Moro
Madrid 14/04/2020 - 14:15

Ya se están viendo algunas consecuencias de la decisión del gobierno chino de abrir su mercado de la gestión de capitales al exterior, como la posible fusión de los dos mayores brókeres del país, Citic Securities y CSC Financial, que puede desembocar en la creación de un banco de inversión chino que superaría en tamaño a Goldman Sachs.

El 1 de abril China abrió su mercado doméstico de la gestión de capitales a los inversores internacionales, permitiendo por primera vez que las grandes gestoras no chinas puedan realizar su actividad en el país de forma independiente, sin tener que hacer colaboraciones con empresas locales.


*China liberaliza el mercado de la gestión de capital*




Según _Bloomberg_, China ha empezado ya el proceso de fusión de sus dos mayores brókeres, con la intención de crear un gigante de la inversión que pueda competir mejor con los bancos globales. El tamaño de la empresa que resultaría de fusionar a Citic y CSC, según la agencia, superaría los 67.000 millones de dólares, por encima de los 63.200 millones de dólares que tiene en este momento el banco estadounidense Goldman Sachs.
La agencia indica que las dos compañías habrían iniciado ya un estudio para conocer la viabilidad del proyecto de fusión. Las acciones de las dos firmas se dispararon en la última jornada, con subidas del 5,7% para Citic, y del 11% para los títulos de CSC que cotizan en Hong-Kong. Entre las dos firmas gestionarían un total de casi 150.000 millones de dólares, todavía muy por debajo de las grandes firmas americanas de la industria, y el regulador chino señaló el año pasado que pretendía crear un banco de inversión gigantesco para poder competir y promover la expansión internacional de sus brókeres.

*Un mercado de 30 billones de dólares*
El potencial del mercado de la inversión chino es gigante, como casi todo en el país asiático. Según la consultora Oliver Wyman alcanzará los 30 billones de dólares en 2023, y hasta 3,4 billones, únicamente en el mercado de la venta al particular, según los cálculos de Deloitte, en un país con una enorme población y fuerte aumento de las clases medias en los últimos años.
Gestoras como la italiana Eurizon, que tiene presencia en China desde 2007 a través de Penghua, la decimoprimera _joint venture_ del país por gestión de activos, con 82.000 millones de dólares a finales de 2019, señalan las grandes oportunidades que presenta este mercado.


> "La apertura significa poder operar en un país con gran potencial por su nivel de ahorro y por su tasa de crecimiento"



Massimo Mazzini, responsable de desarrollo de negocio de la firma italiana, explica cómo "la apertura del mercado chino de gestión de activos es una gran oportunidad porque significa poder operar en un país con gran potencial tanto por su nivel de ahorro, como por su tasa de crecimiento. Creo que podría ser una oportunidad, sobre todo, para aquellas compañías que no habían tenido éxito con las _joint ventures o _para aquellas compañías con presencia en China que deciden invertir en ese mercado a largo plazo", indica.

"


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Los chinos insisten en la colaboración entre China y EE.UU. para combatir la lucha contra el virus verde







China, US should lead fight against virus - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Y así representan el recorte de fondos a la OMS. El Tío Sam corta el grifo a aquellos con gafas y guantes dorados (chinos?) que están apagando el fuego y en este caso con virus morados







WHO funding cut - Chinadaily.com.cn

Y por último, nos presentan esta imagen de cómo debería ser el mundo en la era post-virus







What the world should look like in post-virus era - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Ver: 

El Gobierno estudiará utilizar la bici como principal medio de transporte tras el desconfinamiento


----------



## caype (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los números de los diferentes países lo único que indican es que cada país tiene su propia narrativa sobre el tema y hace recuento de víctimas como le viene en gana para justificar las medidas que toma frente al desafío. Cuanto más radicales las medidas para contener el "virus", más muertes provoca este (son necesarios más "muertos" en la narrativa para justificar esas medidas). Es el caso de Italia y España.
> 
> Tomemos por válidas las cifras que aporta cada país y veamos primeramente las de China: 3342 muertos oficiales. 2,4 muertos por cada millón de habitantes.
> No justifica ninguna de las medidas tomadas, menos aún cuando se tomaron ya que la cifra era mucho menor.
> ...



Una pregunta, en tu opinión porque España e Italia son los países que más muertos declaran y toman medidas más duras, es decir, que compran más la narrativa china? Que nos hace diferentes al resto?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

caype dijo:


> Una pregunta, en tu opinión porque España e Italia son los países que más muertos declaran y toman medidas más duras, es decir, que compran más la narrativa china? Que nos hace diferentes al resto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Cada país responde en función de sus propias características y situación ajustando su narrativa a su caso concreto.

Tanto Italia como España son países en una situación económica precaria (los efectos económicos van a ser más duros que en otros países), fácilmente desestabilizables (más España con su guerracivilismo latente y los nacionalismos periféricos) y culturalmente poco dados a seguir las normas (hay que exagerar la situación para que la gente acate la ley)

Creo que España va a pasar a la nueva ruta de la seda (Italia ya está) ya que está en juego su propia supervivencia. Lo que está por ver es si se rompe la unión europea con los PIGS primero (sólo queda España en por unirse oficialmente) o si se gestiona la incorporación a nivel de la UE. 

Parece que se pasará el bloque entero, la prensa China dice que nos encontramos en un histórico nuevo comienzo en las relaciones entre ambos :
China-EU relations standing at new historical starting point: Chinese FM - Global Times


Aprovecho para dejar esta viñeta:






Escudos, vacunas y gafas doradas protegiendo al mundo (con corbata dorada) del virus y trajes blancos/transparentes.
Se ven las banderas (de abajo a arriba) de Rusia, Japón, Portugal (?), China, Pakistán, Corea del Sur y otra que no se distingue bien.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De hecho lo raro hoy en día es vender el petróleo en dólares... de ahí que EEUU tenga que mantener la producción aunque tenga pérdidas ya que el resto incentivo para mantener reservas en dólares es que con el se adquieren materias primas especialmente el petróleo que necesitan las economías para funcionar.
> 
> Rusia anuncio en 2014 que vendería su petróleo en rublos aunque lo está vendiendo principalmente en euros. De ahí viene la revolución de colores de Ucrania, las sanciones económicas, la prohibición de las ONGs de Soros...
> 
> ...




Tus aportes valen su peso en ORO...muchas gracias SHUR por la tarea que realizas.

Te estoy de verdad muy agradecido.

Personas como tu hacen que aún merezca la pena participar en BURBUJA.

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cada país responde en función de sus propias características y situación ajustando su narrativa a su caso concreto.
> 
> Tanto Italia como España son países en una situación económica precaria (los efectos económicos van a ser más duros que en otros países), fácilmente desestabilizables (más España con su guerracivilismo latente y los nacionalismos periféricos) y culturalmente poco dados a seguir las normas (hay que exagerar la situación para que la gente acate la ley)
> 
> ...





Y el mundo al que protegen parece estar 'caído/paralizado, sin poderse levantar todavía ni caminar'

Creo que la última bandera que no se distingue bien es la de Kazajistan, país que ya está desde hace tiempo en la ruta de la seda.


----------



## Ignorante1 (16 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Y el mundo al que protegen parece estar 'caído/paralizado, sin poderse levantar todavía ni caminar'
> 
> Creo que la última bandera que no se distingue bien es la de Kazajistan, país que ya está desde hace tiempo en la ruta de la seda.



Al pueblo de EEUU no se si los globalistas lo van a poder dominar tan fácilmente.
Están armados hasta los dientes.

Lockdown-Backlash Begins: Angry Crowd Surrounds Capitol, Demands Michigan Governor Reopen Economy


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Lo mismo está ocurriendo en Polonia. Y lo que queda por ver todavía.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Lo mismo está ocurriendo en Polonia. Y lo que queda por ver todavía.



Creo que es una manifestación en contra de la ley del aborto, no para reanudar la actividad económica, viendo los símbolos feministas de las manifestantes y que acaban de endurecer las condiciones para abortar. Lo que si que está claro es que la cuarentena no es tan estricta como aqui.

Regierung in Polen nutzt Lockdown, um Abtreibungen zu verbieten


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que es una manifestación en contra de la ley del aborto, no para reanudar la actividad económica, viendo los símbolos feministas de las manifestantes y que acaban de endurecer las condiciones para abortar. Lo que si que está claro es que la cuarentena no es tan estricta como aqui.
> 
> Regierung in Polen nutzt Lockdown, um Abtreibungen zu verbieten



Pues sí, tienes razón. Vielen lieben Dank!
Me lo han pasado hace un rato desde Alemania.

El título parecía que iba contra las medidas del corona, pero traducido dice: *Los polacos muestran cómo protestar a pesar de la prohibición de las reuniones por el corona*


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Pero ... Sí el dolar se debilita como divisa, Qué pasa con las grandes Fortunas en Dolares. Quien gana? Quién pierde? O sea, mi pregunta, los ricos tienen su fortuna anclada al Dólar?? Atesoran acciones en la bolsa, propiedades, oro, Pero también Dólares.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que imagino que los ricos chinos y rusos tambien tendran dolares, no?
> 
> Gracias por vuestra paciencia. @Spielzeug



Cada actor económico tiene su propia estrategia que define su cartera de inversiones. Hay dos activos presentes en TODOS los bancos centrales: deuda de estados unidos denominada en dólares y oro. Además, según el país tienen otros activos, veamos por ejemplo el banco central europeo:







A excepción del oro, el resto de activos tiene riesgo contraparte (riesgo de que el emisor de dicho valor no cumpla con sus obligaciones y provoque perdidas, estos activos pueden llegar a valer 0 ya que no tienen valor por si mismos).

Porque tienen TODOS los bancos centrales oro? Lo explica muy bien el banco central holandés en su página oficial:
DNB’s gold stock
_
Las acciones, los bonos y otros valores no están exentos de riesgos, y los precios pueden bajar. Pero una barra de oro conserva su valor, incluso en tiempos de crisis. Es por eso que los bancos centrales, incluido el DNB, tradicionalmente han tenido cantidades considerables de oro. El oro es la hucha perfecta: es el ancla de la confianza del sistema financiero. Si el sistema colapsa, el stock de oro puede servir como base para construirlo nuevamente. El oro refuerza la confianza en la estabilidad del balance del banco central y crea una sensación de seguridad._

El oro es la base del sistema monetario, y por tanto, la clave para pasar de un sistema monetario a otro. Esto no ha cambiado.

Los bancos centrales van a necesitar un precio del oro mucho mayor que el actual para equilibrar el deterioro de sus balances según el resto de sus activos vayan perdiendo valor (algo que va a ocurrir con los efectos económicos del "virus")

El problema del exceso de deuda pública en la economía tiene varias soluciones:

1. Reducir gastos publico
2. Aumentar impuestos
3. Quiebras
4. Inflación

Las dos primeras están descartadas en las circunstancias actuales por lo que sólo quedan la opción de quiebra o diluir la deuda mediante inflación. Si entendemos la inflación como la perdida de valor del dinero que emiten los bancos centrales respecto al resto de activos, van a ser los propios bancos centrales los que requieran un mayor precio del oro que compense la depreciación inevitable del resto de activos que poseen. 

Para ello, los bancos centrales van a tener que comprar oro, de hecho esa es la política que han seguido desde la anterior crisis:


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Lo digo en serio después de leer este artículo:


*Coronavirus: Certificado Blockchain como pasaporte digital de la epidemia*

El pasaporte de la epidemia de la era moderna deberá tener un sucesor: Un consorcio dirigido por la Bundesdruckerei y Lufthansa Industry Solutions ha comenzado a montar la infraestructura para un *"pasaporte digital de vacunación del corona"*. Esto debería *permitir a una persona demostrar que ha sido sometida a pruebas de detección del coronavirus Sars-CoV-2 y que sigue participando en las pruebas con regularidad. La información sobre las pruebas debe ser "anclada" en un Blockchain* y seudonimizada a través de un proveedor de identidad y almacenada en una nube conforme a DSGVO.

Además de Bundesdruckerei y Lufthansa, el consorcio incluye a Govdigital, Ubirch, Centogene, Labor Dr. Wisplinghoff, Healex y mDoc. El departamento de salud pública y el hospital universitario de la ciudad de Colonia también están involucrados. El Boston Consulting Group y la asociación Digital Health Germany también participan en calidad de asesores.

El estado del corona, que se demuestra de manera fehaciente en el certificado, *no sólo debe ser utilizado por el sistema sanitario, sino también por la economía. Se habla de controles en el trabajo, al tomar vuelos internacionales y al entrar en grandes eventos.* Los participantes están convencidos de que *"la presentación de un resultado de prueba médica intachable puede servir de catalizador para poner en marcha de nuevo la vida social y la economía".*

En el pasado, si un empresario quería viajar de Munich a Verona, tenía que llevar un pasaporte de epidemia que certificaba que Munich estaba libre de epidemias. Hoy en día, se utilizan un certificado digital y una cadena de bloques, en la que se almacenan los resultados de las pruebas y los certificados, como explicaron los especialistas en Blockchain de Ubirch.

Todos los datos deben almacenarse de forma seudónima de manera que sólo el titular del certificado pueda acceder a ellos y abrirlos para presentarlos a las empresas. El proyecto Lissi, en el que la Bundesdruckerei es el socio principal, será la base aquí. Lissi significa "Let’s initiate self-sovereign identity" ("Iniciemos la identidad autosoberana"), en la que las identidades digitales y sus contraseñas se almacenan en un teléfono móvil de manera autogestionada.

*"Un estado del corona fiable será una característica muy decisiva en los próximos meses para poder volver a una mayor normalidad"*, explica Stephan Noller de Ubirch. "Creemos que nuestra solución conjunta puede contribuir de manera significativa a ello, sobre todo porque está explícitamente dirigida a la economía, y no sólo al sector de la salud". 

Blockchain für den »Smart Exit«: Digitales Corona-Zertifikat für den Wirtschaftsstart


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Aquí un claro ejemplo de porque en España hay que exagerar la pandemia para que la gente se queda en su casa y evitar desestabilizaciones externas... Es muy fácil radicalizar a una población que no razona y que únicamente actúa en base a emociones dicotómicas (buenos y malos)

Creo que somos el pueblo más emocional de Europa y además este hecho ha sido fomentado por políticos de todos los colores y territorios para afianzarse en el poder. Dar rienda suelta a la emocionalidad que nos caracteriza cada día a las ocho es la forma de gestionarlo y que no estalle de otras formas más peligrosas.

@angela82 : autosuficiencia y autoabastecimiento es lo único que se puede hacer...


----------



## _______ (16 Abr 2020)

@Spielzeug 

Si, estamos asistiendo a un cambio de sistema Monetario y tomando como posibilidad que alguna de las divisas existentes se erigan como divisas de reserva mundial con más peso en una cesta de divisas, por ejemplo el Yuan o el rublo... 

Aparte de los, ya, discutidos metales incluso criptas... Convendría comprar yuanes o rublos?


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

_______ dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> 
> Si, estamos asistiendo a un cambio de sistema Monetario y tomando como posibilidad que alguna de las divisas existentes se erigan como divisas de reserva mundial con más peso en una cesta de divisas, por ejemplo el Yuan o el rublo...
> 
> Aparte de los, ya, discutidos metales incluso criptas... Convendría comprar yuanes o rublos?



Se tu propio banco central:

Porque tienen TODOS los bancos centrales oro? Lo explica muy bien el banco central holandés en su página oficial:
DNB’s gold stock

_Las acciones, los bonos y otros valores no están exentos de riesgos, y los precios pueden bajar. Pero una barra de oro conserva su valor, incluso en tiempos de crisis. Es por eso que los bancos centrales, incluido el DNB, tradicionalmente han tenido cantidades considerables de oro. *El oro es la hucha perfecta: es el ancla de la confianza del sistema financiero*. Si el sistema colapsa, el stock de oro puede servir como base para construirlo nuevamente. El oro refuerza la confianza en la estabilidad del balance del banco central y crea una sensación de seguridad_

Aunque visto lo visto, mejor que oro (o plata) es un tener un refugio madmaxista en la España vacía con tierras y pozo donde empadronarse para poder desplazarte allí en futuras cuarentenas si es necesario (o quedarte allí si te gusta)

Creo que tendrán que relajar la situación en un momento dado pero volverán a imponer restricciones si ven peligro de desestabilización (guerra de IV generación)

Pero no me gusta recomendar, cada cual tiene que valorar cual es su situación económica, familiar, personal y decidir en base a ello.


----------



## _______ (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se tu propio banco central:
> 
> Porque tienen TODOS los bancos centrales oro? Lo explica muy bien el banco central holandés en su página oficial:
> DNB’s gold stock
> ...



El oro por descontado pero me refería a, una, hipotética situación, en la que los paises acepten el rublo o yuan en el lugar del dólar. Podrían revalorizarse mucho. 

Evidentemente algo que lo controla un Banco Central es susceptible de nuevo ee miles de mandurrias pero que hay de esa hipotética posibilidad a corto plazo. Si, se diera el caso lo que uno ha dejado en cash quizá sería conveniente pasarlo a esas divisas


----------



## Besucher (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí un claro ejemplo de porque en España hay que exagerar la pandemia para que la gente se queda en su casa y evitar desestabilizaciones externas... Es muy fácil radicalizar a una población que no razona y que únicamente actúa en base a emociones dicotómicas (buenos y malos)
> 
> Creo que somos el pueblo más emocional de Europa y además este hecho ha sido fomentado por políticos de todos los colores y territorios para afianzarse en el poder. Dar rienda suelta a la emocionalidad que nos caracteriza cada día a las ocho es la forma de gestionarlo y que no estalle de otras formas más peligrosas.
> 
> @angela82 : autosuficiencia y autoabastecimiento es lo único que se puede hacer...



Y lo que yo creo que es aún peor, es que si resulta que quien dice y cree eso es un pobre idiota, pues tampoco se puede hacer nada, pero su mal se esparcirá poco.

El gran problema es que estas mismas ideas son las que muchos con poder transmiten y que están basadas, como bien dices, simplemente en la emocionalidad. No hace falta nada de razonamiento, todo va ligado a la emoción y así es muuuuucho más fácil transmitir consignas y obedecer a quien manda.

Por eso mi opinión es que el mundo tiene poco futuro, al menos no el necesario para que quisiese vivir otra vez.

Por cierto, de los pocos hilos que valen la pena en el foro.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

_______ dijo:


> El oro por descontado pero me refería a, una, hipotética situación, en la que los paises acepten el rublo o yuan en el lugar del dólar. *Podrían revalorizarse mucho*.
> 
> Evidentemente algo que lo controla un Banco Central es susceptible de nuevo ee miles de mandurrias pero que hay de esa hipotética posibilidad a corto plazo. Si, se diera el caso lo que uno ha dejado en cash quizá sería conveniente pasarlo a esas divisas



O podrían volver a su valor intrínseco en su actual formato... Todos los bancos centrales estan creando divisas digitales, aunque lo llamen cripto-yuan o cripto-rublo es un formato diferente y no hay garantía de convertibilidad del formato actual al nuevo.

Los únicos activos que seguirán teniendo valor sea cual sea el token monetario del futuro son los metales preciosos. 

Yo iría a lo seguro, si quieres especular y revalorización rápida no se que decirte...


----------



## _______ (16 Abr 2020)

Janluxe dijo:


> Les voy a suministrar una información de primera mano: un familiar directo es psiquiatra, durante las primeras tres semanas de confinamiento algunos de sus pacientes se "relajaron" otros se asustaron, con lo que el número de consultas le cayó casi a cero, a partir de mediados de la semana pasada se le ha "disparado" todo, está desbordado y tiene claro que el número de suicidios aumentará. El suicidio es un tema complejo, en el cual en un momento dado convergen muchos factores y ahora es el momento dado.





Spielzeug dijo:


> O podrían volver a su valor intrínseco en su actual formato... Todos los bancos centrales estan creando divisas digitales, aunque lo llamen cripto-yuan o cripto-rublo es un formato diferente y no hay garantía de convertibilidad del formato actual al nuevo.
> 
> Los únicos activos que seguirán teniendo valor sea cual sea el token monetario del futuro son los metales preciosos.
> 
> Yo iría a lo seguro, si quieres especular y revalorización rápida no se que decirte...



No es especular en base a nada sino a, que el dólar esta perdiendo su hegemonía petrodóla


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los únicos activos que seguirán teniendo valor sea cual sea el token monetario del futuro son los metales preciosos.



Eso ni por el forro. Las cryptos tienen valor. Muchos y muy diferentes.

El mismo valor añadido k para algunos es absolutamente evidente cuando se asocian al Oro se puede conseguir optimizando la gestión o garantizando la posesión de muchos otros activos , así como otro tipo de servicios.

Un contrato tiene retorno y valor desde k el mundo es mundo, negarlo es absurdo.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Eso ni por el forro. Las cryptos tienen valor. Muchos y muy diferentes.
> 
> El mismo valor añadido k para algunos es absolutamente evidente cuando se asocia al Oro se puede conseguir optimizando la gestión o garantizando la posesión de muchos otros activos , así como otro tipo de servicios.
> 
> Un contrato tiene retorno y valor desde k el mundo es mundo, negarlo es absurdo.



A cuál de todas las criptos te refieres? A todas? La mayoría de las miles que hay han vuelto a su valor inicial que es cero...







Ninguna cripto va a gozar jamás de la confianza de todos los actores económicos, ni va a ser reconocida por todos como una reserva de valor al nivel de los metales preciosos. Es lo que tiene la intangibilidad y depender de un tercer actor para su validación.

Un contrato tiene riesgo contraparte desde que el mundo es mundo... Y puede llegar a valer lo que valga el papel (o la cripto) donde se formalice.

No me gusta recomendar activos con riesgo contraparte o que dependan de la fe de sus usuarios como las criptos. Así que me mantengo en lo dicho: los únicos activos que seguirán teniendo valor independientemente del token (o criptotoken) que se use en el futuro son los metales preciosos. 

Por mi parte lo dejo aquí y repito que no me gusta recomendar inversiones. Que cada uno valore y decida en función del riesgo que quiere tomar. Pero creo firmemente que es momento de evitar riesgos y que las criptos tienen más riesgos que los metales.


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Y ahora se suma a la escena la amenaza de Trump a China con bombarderos B-52 en Guam







Toda una flota de aviones se mostró el lunes pasado en una formación llamada "Elephant Walk" a lo largo de la pista de la base aérea de Andersen en la isla de Guam. Entre ellos se encontraban los bombarderos nucleares estratégicos B-52 Stratofortress, los aviones de reabastecimiento de combustible aire-aire KC-135 Stratotanker, los helicópteros MH-60S Knightawk y los aviones no tripulados como el RQ-4 Global Hawk de la Fuerza Aérea y el MQ-4C Triton de la Marina.







La danza del elefante tenía como objetivo demostrar la capacidad de que "las fuerzas aéreas están listas para el combate en poco tiempo para asegurar la estabilidad regional en toda la región del Indo-Pacífico", según el sitio web del 36º Escuadrón Aéreo.

Según el ex oficial de la Fuerza Aérea Ralph Cossa, ahora asesor del grupo de expertos del Foro del Pacífico en Hawai, la demostración de fuerza de ataque se dirigió hacia China y Corea del Norte como un gesto de amenaza.







Durante la Guerra Hispanoamericana en 1898, los americanos conquistaron la isla del Pacífico de los españoles y la secuestraron. Desde entonces, ha servido como base militar extraterritorial frente al continente asiático y se ha ido ampliando cada vez más.

La flota de bombarderos B-52 fue "mejorada" en 2016 y los aviones pueden llevar aún más carga letal al área objetivo. Deben permanecer en servicio hasta el 2040.

Trump amenazó el miércoles con enviar a casa a ambas cámaras del Congreso, la Cámara de Representantes y el Senado, para tomar decisiones sin los congresistas. Dijo que bloquearían sus candidaturas para los puestos vacantes y que tendría que actuar sin su aprobación debido a la "coronacrisis". ¿Una toma de poder?

Jonathan Turley, un profesor de derecho constitucional, advirtió a Trump sobre este movimiento. "El presidente acaba de decir que podría posponer el Congreso unilateralmente ... Ese poder nunca ha sido usado y no debería ser usado ahora", escribió en twitter.

Más info de este asunto: 'Elephant Walk' on Guam Serves as Timely US Airpower Demonstration, Defense Expert Says


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

Quito el quote, k me esconde tu texto y se pierde la respuesta -------------------


>>> A cuál de todas las criptos te refieres? A todas? La mayoría de las miles que hay han vuelto a su valor inicial que es cero...

*A ninguna. Pero pásate, a boleo, por el puesto 2000 ó 3000 del ranking y comprobarás k a cero no se han ido...y éso siempre k le des carta de naturaleza al mierdafiat, lo k no tiene poca tela, pues sería , además de una mano a diox y otra al diablo a medida de tus argumentos, algo tan ventajista como los zoquetes k tildaban al Oro de truño calorro en 2013...donde muchos lo k hacían era CARGAR.

Pero vamos, k más allá de ese caracoleo gratuíto, tu hablabas de VALOR, no de precio, y negabas VALOR, cosa k no tiene k ver con el precio y mucho menos con el fiat.*

Ver archivo adjunto 290971


Ninguna cripto va a gozar jamás de la confianza de todos los actores económicos, ni va a ser reconocida por todos como una reserva de valor al nivel de los metales preciosos. Es lo que tiene la intangibilidad y depender de un tercer actor para su validación.

*Decirlo es fácil, pero tú sencillamente no lo sabes, como no lo sabe nahide. De cualquier modo, te tengo k decir lo mismo k al Mojón de marras con su prisma obsesivo bitcoñero , tú me dirás : NO TODO TIENE CARACTER MONETARIO SI HABLAS DE VALOR. Un barril de petróleo, un saco de café, 200 metros de espacio de almacenaje en una zona franca o una felación tienen un VALOR muy concreto , valor k sería perfectamente mantenido en el tiempo con un contrato invariable ( un token ) . Y por cierto...ese contrato es tan intangible como el de un Oro tokenizado k tú si aceptas ( y el debate no va de comparar con el Oro físico , sino con el tokenizado. No tiene sentido k un contrato te valga para un activo y para otro no, no se sostiene ).*

Un contrato tiene riesgo contraparte desde que el mundo es mundo... Y puede llegar a valer lo que valga el papel (o la cripto) donde se formalice.

*K valga exactamente, sea cero o infinito, lo k el contrato k represente es idóneo y de ley...y además, en su justa medida, no hay problema ahí, pues sería una perfecta representación de VALOR. 
Por otro lado, el riesgo de contraparte no está en la crypto,en el papel o en la alianza de bodas en k lo registres, sino en su operativa OFF CHAIN ( iwal k en el caso de querer redimir tokens de un Oro custodiado , el matute está en la idoneidá de su operativa fuera de la cadena ) , pero la calidá de ese formato contractual , inalterable en una operativa descentralizada sin las claves privadas k sólo ya una de las partes - el beneficiario, tras pagar su parte del compromiso - puede alterar...ni siquiera la contraparte - k tras soltar su token , ya es historia - ni siquiera un tercero ( p ej , notario ) en discordia. Y ese acuerdo es perfectamente acotable, reclamable e indemnizable POR SU VALOR INTRÍNSECO ante la ley. Y ojo...k conste siempre k hablamos , en una operativa descentralizada hábil , posiblemente del contrato más difícil de alterar a día de hoy en el mundo.*

No me gusta recomendar activos con riesgo contraparte o que dependan de la fe de sus usuarios como las criptos. Así que me mantengo en lo dicho: los únicos activos que seguirán teniendo valor independientemente del token (o criptotoken) que se use en el futuro son los metales preciosos.

*De acuerdo en esa premisa inicial, por supuestón, k yo tampoco estoy recomendando una mierda, ojo...lo mío me lo guiso y me lo como y hasta ahí. Y por supuesto, YO SÍ me mantengo en lo dicho : CUALQUIER ACTIVO - petróleo, aceite, tomates, metros de almacenaje, mamadas - seguirá teniendo VALOR independientemente del token ( o cryptotoken ) k se use en el futuro ... y por supuesto, los metales preciosos ( yo no necesito despojar de valor ningún activo para demostrar el valor de otros ).*

Por mi parte lo dejo aquí y repito que no me gusta recomendar inversiones. Que cada uno valore y decida en función del riesgo que quiere tomar. Pero creo firmemente que es momento de evitar riesgos y que las criptos tienen más riesgos que los metales.


*OK...una wena mamada también tiene menos riesgo k las cryptos e incluso k el Oro ( al menos, a nivel de verificación  ...ésa me la concederás, no ? ) . Pero éso no tiene nada k ver con k EL ACTIVO REPRESENTADO POR UN TOKEN TENGA VALOR O NO. Respecto a k el metal físico ( k ésa es otra cuestión ) sea menos riesgoso, o más directo y elemental como representación de valor k una crypto...sin duda, el metal es la pura excelencia en éso. Por éso me mola.

Y aquí queda, faltaría más...y sin recomendación alguna...ésto va de volcar info y k el forerío, k ya es mayorcito, reciba y filtre. Por cierto...el asunto particular con las cryptos ( y no es una crítica, es simplemente , y sin querer ofender ni por asomo , gracioso ) es k TÚ NO QUIERES RECIBIR (info). Postura absolutamente legítima en la k , como no puede ser de otro modo, ni entro ni salgo. Éso sí : Las cryptos tienen facultades evidentes , monetarias incluídas, a las k llego hasta yo...así k tú, sin duda , las pillarías al vuelo y haciendo un crucigrama con el otro ojo...pero si no te sale de los wevox...ké quieres k haga yo ? 

Va, un saludo y gracias por el hilo. De lo mejorcito del confinamiento. *


----------



## Ulisses (16 Abr 2020)

Haya paz, hermanos. Cualquier cosa tiene valor cuando se lo otorga otro que no sea su propio poseedor. De ahi que lo importante sea la confianza en que otro, a determinado precio, estaría dispuesto a aceptar un intercambio. El valor de una cripto lo va a determinar que sea fungible, es decir que se pueda pagar con ella y que sea universalmente aceptada o cambiada. Ninguna criptomoneda tiene, a dia de hoy, esas características que le son propias y consustanciales al dinero, pero el oro sí las tiene, y desde siempre.


----------



## angela82 (16 Abr 2020)

Yo como no tengo ni idea de kryptos ni del resto, además de que no dispongo tampoco de nada como p.ej. metales, pues no entro en el tema, pero a todos os doy un Zanx por el respeto que os merecéis 

A todos: Respekt!


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *A ninguna. Pero pásate, a boleo, por el puesto 2000 ó 3000 del ranking y comprobarás k a cero no se han ido...y éso siempre k le des carta de naturaleza al mierdafiat, lo k no tiene poca tela, pues sería , además de una mano a diox y otra al diablo a medida de tus argumentos, algo tan ventajista como los zoquetes k tildaban al Oro de truño calorro en 2013...donde muchos lo k hacían era CARGAR.
> 
> Pero vamos, k más allá de ese caracoleo gratuíto, tu hablabas de VALOR, no de precio, y negabas VALOR, cosa k no tiene k ver con el precio y mucho menos con el fiat.*



Veo que el cripto-puesto 3000 tiene PRECIO (el que le quieran poner) pero para tener VALOR, le faltan varias cosas que ni tienen actualmente ni creo que vayan a tener en un futuro: volumen de ventas y profundidad de mercado. Puedes poner precio a lo que quieras sin que tenga valor alguno...



esseri dijo:


> *Decirlo es fácil, pero tú sencillamente no lo sabes, como no lo sabe nahide. De cualquier modo, te tengo k decir lo mismo k al Mojón de marras con su prisma obsesivo bitcoñero , tú me dirás : NO TODO TIENE CARACTER MONETARIO SI HABLAS DE VALOR. Un barril de petróleo, un saco de café, 200 metros de espacio de almacenaje en una zona franca o una felación tienen un VALOR muy concreto , valor k sería perfectamente mantenido en el tiempo con un contrato invariable ( un token ) . Y por cierto...ese contrato es tan intangible como el de un Oro tokenizado k tú si aceptas ( y el debate no va de comparar con el Oro físico , sino con el tokenizado. No tiene sentido k un contrato te valga para un activo y para otro no, no se sostiene ).*



Te puedo asegurar que no van a convencer a todos los actores, al menos mientras yo viva... 

Todos los ejemplos que pones no tienen un valor que se mantiene en el tiempo por el hecho de tokenizarlos. El token puede ser invariable pero lo que representa NO lo es ya que se ve afectado por el paso del tiempo: el café se pudre, el petróleo igual, los almacenes se estropean por lo que no permiten contratos invariables, las felaciones... (valen cero cuando se muere la felatriz y no todas las felatrices pueden poner el mismo precio).

El oro, en cambio, no se degrada por el paso del tiempo lo que ha hecho que sea la mejor reserva de valor del mundo físico. No se descompone, es indestructible...

Ves la diferencia y porque para unos activos un contrato invariable tiene sentido pero para otros no?

Dicho esto, si que veo las ventajas que ofrecen las criptos como tokens y afirmo (ya lo he hecho anteriormente) que son el mejor token que se ha inventado hasta la fecha y creo que a futuro van a permitir un patrón oro 2.0



esseri dijo:


> *K valga exactamente, sea cero o infinito, lo k el contrato k represente es idóneo y de ley...y además, en su justa medida, no hay problema ahí, pues sería una perfecta representación de VALOR.
> Por otro lado, el riesgo de contraparte no está en la crypto,en el papel o en la alianza de bodas en k lo registres, sino en su operativa OFF CHAIN ( iwal k en el caso de querer redimir tokens de un Oro custodiado , el matute está en la idoneidá de su operativa fuera de la cadena ) , pero la calidá de ese formato contractual , inalterable en una operativa descentralizada sin las claves privadas k sólo ya una de las partes - el beneficiario, tras pagar su parte del compromiso - puede alterar...ni siquiera la contraparte - k tras soltar su token , ya es historia - ni siquiera un tercero ( p ej , notario ) en discordia. Y ese acuerdo es perfectamente acotable, reclamable e indemnizable POR SU VALOR INTRÍNSECO ante la ley. Y ojo...k conste siempre k hablamos , en una operativa descentralizada hábil , posiblemente del contrato más difícil de alterar a día de hoy en el mundo.*



Un token SIEMPRE tiene riesgo contraparte ya que es una representación de la realidad, no la realidad... Son cosas diferentes, creo que ya hemos hablado de esto en el hilo (el mapa no es el territorio) 

Un contrato sobre algo físico SIEMPRE depende en último término de un Estado con monopolio de la fuerza para hacerlo efectivo si llegase el caso.

En caso de un Smart contract sin que esté referido a nada tangible, dependen de que ambas partes confíen en el token utilizado lo cual limita mucho sus aplicaciones prácticas (al menos a día de hoy). También dependen de que el Estado donde se realicen de validez legal a dicho contrato y haya seguridad jurídica para no cambiar las reglas a mitad de la partida.

Por mi parte dejo aquí el off topic.

Un criptosaludo!


----------



## Ulisses (16 Abr 2020)

Con los offtopic le roban la cartera al hilo..... 

¡Boooomba! El 25 de abril China lanzará una moneda digital de cadena de bloques. Puenteará el sistema Swift del dólar, y por tanto al dólar

seguimos aquí


----------



## 34Pepe (16 Abr 2020)

Que nivelazo!!

Voy a bajarlo un poco, con permiso...

Qué diferencia a la moneda de Botswana del dólar USA? Ambas se representan por papelitos impresos para intercambiar bienes, pero unos no son comunmente aceptados fuera del país de origen y otro sí. Y es un papel tintado en ambos casos...... ahí está el quid.

Cómo anclar un valor objetivo a una crypto para que sea comunmente aceptada? Vale, que sea anónima y opaca a Hacienda le da mucho juego hasta ahora, que ha de dar un paso más para jugar en Champions.

Turquía ha sacado hoy una emisión de bonos/oro, seguro que son más aceptados que unos bonos/deuda. Se puede anclar el oro a una crypto?....Tal vez

Se pueden anclar a servicios? Lufthansa está participando en una cadena blockchain para certificar que una persona está al corriente de las medidas que se consideren oportunas para viajar en avión, fiebre, vacunas, contacto con infectados... 

Ese certificado si es anónimo al portador ya tiene valor y precio, si además puedes pagar viajes, hoteles, alquiler de coches....

De ahí la carrera de patentes en China por el blockchain, nos llevan unos años de adelanto y todos se quieren subir al carro. Me recuerda a los desarrolladores de apps que luchan porque sean incorporadas de serie a los terminales.

Estamos en tierras ignotas, un placer leeros


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Con los offtopic le roban la cartera al hilo.....
> 
> ¡Boooomba! El 25 de abril China lanzará una moneda digital de cadena de bloques. Puenteará el sistema Swift del dólar, y por tanto al dólar
> 
> seguimos aquí



Según el post inicial...chapa pura y dura basada en la confianza al Bobierno chino :

"*¿Está el DCEP respaldado por oro?*

La respuesta simple es "No". En un reciente episodio de Kitco News, *el periodista Max Kaiser afirmó que China lanzará una criptodivisa respaldada por el oro, con la intención de destruir el USD como moneda de reserva. *Añadió que China ya ha acumulado hasta 20.000 toneladas de oro. Sin embargo, esto es mera especulación - China no tiene planes de volver al Estándar de Oro ni emitir criptodivisas respaldadas por oro."

Más allá de ésto, k era una opción atractiva, lo esperable : Centralización e intervencionsimo ( obligación a grandes plataformas k operan con crypto a mover también la chapa nacional, etc ).

Y, pese a haber deslizado k no era una stable coin...es un 1:1 del reminbi.

En fin...un adelanto práctico...para quien quiera usarlo. En principio y la espera de novedades oficiales , cero interés...no aporta ni por crypto, ni por Oro.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Según el post inicial...crypto pura y dura basada en la confianza al Bobierno chino :
> 
> "*¿Está el DCEP respaldado por oro?*
> 
> ...



Pues si no está respaldado por oro, está respaldado por aire.

No entiendo bien la utilidad de esa criptomoneda, salvo que dos partes quieran acordar una transacción comercial sin que intervenga un intermediario financiero, es decir, que todo pase por los bancos. Porque, según parece va a funcionar como moneda y medio de pago. Pero en la práctica no veo que los gobiernos vayan a autorizar el uso de una moneda digital entre particulares sin que puedan controlar los movimientos y la trazabilidad de las transacciones. Como ya dije en otro post, no van a renunciar al trinconeo fiscal, salvo que el gobierno chino o quien sea le garantice el acceso y desencriptado de todas las operaciones comerciales.


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues si no está respaldado por oro, está respaldado por aire.
> 
> No entiendo bien la utilidad de esa criptomoneda, salvo que dos partes quieran acordar una transacción comercial sin que intervenga un intermediario financiero, es decir, tratar de evitar que todo pase por los bancos. Porque, según parece va a funcionar como moneda y medio de pago. Pero en la práctica no veo que los gobiernos autoricen el uso de una moneda digital entre particulares sin que puedan controlar los movimientos y la trazabilidad de las transacciones. Como ya dije en otro post, no van a renunciar al trinconeo fiscal, salvo que el gobierno chino o quien sea le garantice el acceso y desencriptado de todas las operaciones comerciales.



Es , más bien , y lo dice...una plataforma . Se supone k un catalizador para la industria china y listo.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues si no está respaldado por oro, está respaldado por aire.
> 
> No entiendo bien la utilidad de esa criptomoneda, salvo que dos partes quieran acordar una transacción comercial sin que intervenga un intermediario financiero, es decir, que todo pase por los bancos. Porque, según parece va a funcionar como moneda y medio de pago. Pero en la práctica no veo que los gobiernos vayan a autorizar el uso de una moneda digital entre particulares sin que puedan controlar los movimientos y la trazabilidad de las transacciones. Como ya dije en otro post, no van a renunciar al trinconeo fiscal, salvo que el gobierno chino o quien sea le garantice el acceso y desencriptado de todas las operaciones comerciales.



El valor para el gobierno chino lo aportan los metadatos que genera su uso como medio de pago cotidiano: información sobre flujos de capitales, tendencias, patrones de consumo... a nivel mundial. 

Pero no son los únicos en la carrera digital, en breve habrá otros bancos centrales que hagan lo mismo y en ese momento la competencia va a ser por lograr la mayor aceptación (y aquí es donde entra el oro)


----------



## Victor Chanov (16 Abr 2020)

La UE rechaza la geolocalización en aplicaciones anticoronavirus


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El valor para el gobierno chino lo aportan los metadatos que genera su uso como medio de pago cotidiano: información sobre flujos de capitales, tendencias, patrones de consumo... a nivel mundial.
> 
> Pero no son los únicos en la carrera digital, en breve habrá otros bancos centrales que hagan lo mismo y en ese momento la competencia va a ser por lograr la mayor aceptación (y aquí es donde entra el oro)



Es k tal como está planteado - no es la info oficial, ojo - es echar gasolina al fuego (...todo diox a sacar su crypto patria...)

O sea, en medio de una giga impresión jamás vista...más "Dinero Mágico"...cojonudísima idea, vamos...


----------



## ESC (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ninguna cripto va a gozar jamás de la confianza de todos los actores económicos,



Gran observación, porque los actores económicos en lo que confían es en la red bancaria central al actuar como autoridad monetaria mundial. Por tanto, desde el pragmatismo lo mejor es buscar un valor refugio como puedan ser los metales precioso hasta que esto escampe o se reconfigure.

No hace falta ser cuadriculado y la plata o el platino, el rodio... cumplen dicha función si lo que uno desea es preservar lo que tiene.


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Gran observación, porque los actores económicos en lo que confían es en la red bancaria central al actuar como autoridad monetaria mundial. Por tanto, desde el pragmatismo lo mejor es buscar un valor refugio como puedan ser los metales precioso hasta que esto escampe o se reconfigure.
> 
> No hace falta ser cuadriculado y la plata o el platino, el rodio... cumplen dicha función si lo que uno desea es preservar lo que tiene.



Si puedes refugiarte en ellos...es precisamente por k reservar valor no requiere consenso absoluto.

Una moneda de reserva mundial sí ?...pues iwal tampoco. O el dólar lo acepta todo diox ? ( para nada...por éso en gran parte estamos en esta situación ).

Por otra parte...no veo porqué iba a llegar antes una moneda de consenso mundial...k volvernos a todos majaretas , sinceramente ( o mandarnos directamente al ataúd , visto lo visto ).


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Abr 2020)

Con permiso de @Piel de Luna me traigo este post al hilo ya que mientras hablamos de futuribles, hay un problema (la ruptura de la cadena de distribución) que está a punto de manifestarse en toda su intensidad y que es la causa última del confinamiento en casa:



Piel de Luna dijo:


> En 30/40 días la inercia de toda la cadena si no falla el transporte, hace que prácticamente no se note nada, a partir de esos 40 días con fronteras cerradas empieza a faltar productos fitosanitarios y abonos en agricultura, mano de obra por cierre de fronteras, en cuanto a la pesca muchas especies que son muy demandadas por la hostelería en su gran mayoría han desaparecido de la noche a la mañana la demanda, con lo cual se han de adaptar muchas embarcaciones a una nueva demanda lo que hace bajar rendimientos notablemente, a los sectores de procesados les fallan envases y todo tipo de industria auxiliar.
> Y sobre todo y ante todo, que cuando entras a una gran o mediana superficie te están martilleando todo el rato por los altavoces que no compres más de lo habitual porque No hay de que alarmarse y no hay ningún tipo de escasez.



A ver cómo lo gestionan...


----------



## esseri (16 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Con permiso de @Piel de Luna me traigo este post al hilo ya que mientras hablamos de futuribles, hay un problema (la ruptura de la cadena de distribución) que está a punto de manifestarse en toda su intensidad y que es la causa última del confinamiento en casa:
> 
> 
> 
> A ver cómo lo gestionan...



Te juro k estaba a punto de traerlo.

Y para respaldar lo k recién posteaba : Quieren volvernos absolutamente locos...o peor, mandarnos al tacho.

El nivel de Caos al k pueden llevar esto es alucinante.


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

*cp)*

"Si bien se habría esperado razonablemente que este proceso de destrucción monetaria evolucionara con el tiempo, el coronavirus lo ha acelerado. El destino de la montaña derivada de $ 640 billones registrada por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales está sellado y se resolverá mediante quiebras bancarias y eliminación dirigida por el estado. Al observar el choque de trenes que son los mercados de derivados de metales preciosos, estamos en el Acto 1, Escena 1 de una tragedia de derivados de evolución rápida y dramática. "

*The looming derivative crisis*


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Abr 2020)

https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/17/opportunity-in-crisis-exploiting-global-disarray/

Artículo muy crudo por lo claro que expone la situación creada por la pandemia, en la línea de lo comentado en el hilo sobre la importancia de la narrativa como forma de provocar cambios reales aprovechando la nueva percepción de la realidad que se genera. Traducción de Google:
_
Mientras el mundo está consumido por la pandemia de COVID-19, China continúa desestabilizando la región del Indo-Pacífico y tratando de *remodelar el orden internacional* para que sea más favorable a su sistema autoritario y busque el dominio regional.

Las áreas clave donde Japón y otras partes interesadas del Indo-Pacífico enfrentan desafíos incluyen los mares del este de China y el sur de China. También estamos viendo que China se esfuerza activamente por *cambiar la narrativa de COVID-19 para expandir su influencia a nivel mundial*.

(...)

La pandemia de COVID-19, debemos ser muy conscientes de que Beijing está encarnando activamente a J.R.R. El comentario de Tolkien sobre su novela épica "El señor de los anillos" que* "Comencé sabiamente con un mapa e hice que la historia encajara"*. Al encontrar la oportunidad en desorden, Beijing está proactivamente haciendo que la pandemia COVID-19 se ajuste a sus objetivos estratégicos nacionales a largo plazo_

El artículo también habla de las maniobras militares que está haciendo Chino en toda la zona. Lo cual encaja con las maniobras militares de EEUU.

India needs to consider emergency food plan for poor amid extended lockdown - Global Times
En India el cierre de la economía amenaza con hambruna inminente ya que mucha gente vive literalmente al día. No tardaremos en ver revueltas...

China can help ASEAN supply chain recover - Global Times
La diplomacia China actuando como era previsible ya tiene la capacidad de decidir quién vuelve a poner en marcha su economía y quién no, en este caso el sudeste asiático (miembros del ASEAN). Mayor integración económica a cambio de volver a poner en marcha la cadena de distribución y de pagos.

Por último dejo la viñeta de hoy en la que no hay mucho que interpretar pues es bastante clara:







La narrativa de EEUU sobre la pandemia no cambia la realidad de que el "virus" devora la economía.


----------



## esseri (17 Abr 2020)

*En fin, ya has dicho antes de este nuevo post k aparcabas el topic. Pasaba de contestar para no eternizar una vaina bastante estéril, pero voy a hacerlo porke más allá de una opción personal y legítima de cerrazón , aderezada con humos varios k no vienen a cuento, afectan al resto de lectores. Y hablando de cryptos, hablamos nada menos de un sector k muy posiblemente vaya a absorver EL TOTAL DE LA ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL en los próximos años, k se dice fácil. Todo va a ser tokenizado y todo va a obtener valor añadido por ello ...y ese escenario no es de recibo k se disfrace , distorsione o minimice a ojos de una población k va a ser rotundamente afectada por ello ( para bien y para mal ). Así k paso a contestar, aunque sea sólo volver a los mismos puntos , respuestas y cerros de Úbeda...o peor, ahora a los contrarios , k también valen para enmarañar la gaita y eternizar la confusión ( supongo k inconscientemente por una urticaria mal llevada producto de una polarización konzetual a la k , sorprendentemente, no sabes - o te apetece un pijo - imponerte...pero k puede ser un lastre para terceros, en cualquier caso ).*


Veo que el cripto-puesto 3000 tiene PRECIO (el que le quieran poner) pero para tener VALOR, le faltan varias cosas que ni tienen actualmente ni creo que vayan a tener en un futuro: volumen de ventas y profundidad de mercado. Puedes poner precio a lo que quieras sin que tenga valor alguno...

*El precio era algo sobre lo k tú basabas el post inicial intentando ridiculizar por extensión el valor de las cryptos ... no le des la welta ahora. El VALOR subyacente estriba en las facultades de cada uno de esos proyectos , con lo k no cabe referirse al número 3000 y acto seguido, generalizar sobre el vacío de valor del sistema ( no del proyecto concreto ). *


Te puedo asegurar que no van a convencer a todos los actores, al menos mientras yo viva... 

*Eso es toda una declaración de intenciones y encaja totalmente con mi impresión, desgraciadamente...pero es elección legítima y personal . Éso sí, hasta k salpique a otros...y ése , para un librepensador no poco dotado, es un buen punto de reflexión, imo. *

Todos los ejemplos que pones no tienen un valor que se mantiene en el tiempo por el hecho de tokenizarlos. El token puede ser invariable pero lo que representa NO lo es ya que se ve afectado por el paso del tiempo: el café se pudre, el petróleo igual, los almacenes se estropean por lo que no permiten contratos invariables, las felaciones... (valen cero cuando se muere la felatriz y no todas las felatrices pueden poner el mismo precio).

El oro, en cambio, no se degrada por el paso del tiempo lo que ha hecho que sea la mejor reserva de valor del mundo físico. No se descompone, es indestructible...

*Yo no he discutido sobre las facultades de reserva de valor del Oro físico respecto a otros activos, faltaría piú, cuando me seduce como ninguno. Sólo sobre k ésos activos , iwal k el Oro, no carecen de valor por ser tokenizados . Las cryptos no sólo no las "contagian" , sino k las mejoran en muchísimos aspectos...o sea, los enriquecen.*

Ves la diferencia y porque para unos activos un contrato invariable tiene sentido pero para otros no?

*Repito y welvo a lo de Mojón y su óptica monotemática ( otro k en su polo está como diox, aunke éste, más falaz y con mayor conocimiento de causa ) : Un contrato k mejore la gestión de un activo no depende de k la mejore ante tu impresión personal de ese activo ó de la tecnología crypto...sino de los beneficios k el mix resultante genere al común de sus usuarios.*

Dicho esto, si que veo las ventajas que ofrecen las criptos como tokens y afirmo (ya lo he hecho anteriormente) que son el mejor token que se ha inventado hasta la fecha y creo que a futuro van a permitir un patrón oro 2.0

*Desgraciadamente, a futuro. Si el personal Orero no fuese tan carca en general , lo serían del presente, k las cryptos llevan más de una década en marcha y hasta hace dos telediarios, salvo digiX no había un token dorado de relevancia . Con k la avalancha de tokens actuales se hubiese dado en una pequeña parte desde hace media docena de años ( momento en k lo k se replicó fueron las altcoins y los forks de BTC ) el Oro sería ya dinero global e interactivo sin discusión de primerísimo primer orden...limitando, de paso, protagonismo a otras opciones cada vez más vivitas y coleando...precisamente por esa inhibición del metal en el sector crypto y una polarización del debate totalmente estúpida ( k no mejora como dinero ni una de las opciones polarizadas, ni la otra y sólo genera pirotecnia gratuíta ). La escasez e irreplicabilidá del Oro , así como otras facultades, unidas a la operativa crypto serían un mix atómico k sencillamente podría llevar la revalorización del activo no ya a un crecimiento notable, sino a porcentajes de 2, 3 e incluso más cifras, como suena...y a un nivel de referencia monetaria absolutamente monolítico e incuestionable. Los dogmas de revalorización al nivel de las patatas, del Oro como simple seguro de reserva - cuando es dinero nivel diox y como tal, susceptible de un crecimiento astronómico - , etc , k sólo responden a una operativa de crecimiento aritmético asociada al concepto anacrónico y limitado de los ahorradores en físico más carcas y no al exponencial del k la tecnología crypto dotaría al Oro...quedarían ridiculizados.*


Un token SIEMPRE tiene riesgo contraparte ya que es una representación de la realidad, no la realidad... Son cosas diferentes, creo que ya hemos hablado de esto en el hilo (el mapa no es el territorio) 

*Y te repito k todos los tokens no son representaciones de la realidá, sino la propia realidá en sí misma. Hay tokens k representan ACTIVOS en segundo plano y otros, k sólo se representan a sí mismos ( y, sí, mediante sus facultades respectivas, son un activo...mayor o menor conforme al valor añadido k generan , obviamente ). Los contrarians aceptaréis los primeros porke os resultará absolutamente ilógico negar el valor añadido k las cryptos generen a su limitada operativa "clásica" , precisamente por sus propias limitaciones FÍSICAS ( actualmente, ya estais en ese plano )...pero tras ese salto cualitativo y un mayor conocimiento de la tecnología por el puro roce , entenderéis k ese valor añadido de las cryptos es intrínseco y no sólo afecta a activos representados, sino al propio producto crypto generado.*

Un contrato sobre algo físico SIEMPRE depende en último término de un Estado con monopolio de la fuerza para hacerlo efectivo si llegase el caso.

*La posesión de metales físicos también depende de las ocurrencias castuzas de turno y su permisividá actual respecto a ese derecho privado es totalmente circunstancial ...pero éso al Oro no lo hace mejor ni peor. Tampoco a las cryptos ( por cierto, los resultados actuales en cuanto a dejar al establishment en fuera de juego son ya muy notables y perfectamente operativos ...y los desarrollos en marcha están evolucionadísimos . Habrá no sólo monedas, sino redes enteras k la castuza no podrá controlar...puedes darlo por hecho ). Aunque el poder de las cryptos es absolutamente válido también para sistemas controlados o solamente aceptados por las admin públicas...pero ése es otro debate ajeno al valor k genera la tokenización de activos, k es el topic.*

En caso de un Smart contract sin que esté referido a nada tangible, dependen de que ambas partes confíen en el token utilizado lo cual limita mucho sus aplicaciones prácticas (al menos a día de hoy). También dependen de que el Estado donde se realicen de validez legal a dicho contrato y haya seguridad jurídica para no cambiar las reglas a mitad de la partida.

*Para nada, sólo en último término...o tus kojonex morenos no tienen facultades para hacer cumplir los contratos en los k te veas involucrado ? Pero más allá de éso, k me parece un condicionante a cualquier actividá k se produzca en la jurisdicción de un estado controlador - y k no tiene nada k ver con tangibilidades o intangibilidades - insisto en el gigantesco potencial de las cryptos para funcionar con consensos PARCIALES de sus propios usarios y al margen de la Castuza .*

Por mi parte dejo aquí el off topic.

*Mola. K se alarga y además, no tiene poco riesgo de degenerar en diálogo de besugos. *

Un criptosaludo!


*Otroooooooo. *


----------



## angela82 (17 Abr 2020)

Un pequeño off topic también por mi parte.

No es mi estilo de música, pero curioso lo que en esta canción del 2013 se dice y las escenas que saca:

(Min. 1:07: "*2020 combined with CoronaVirus, bodies stacking*" (2020 COMBINADO CON EL CORONAVIRUS, LOS CUERPOS APILADOS)

*DR CREEP - PANDEMIC FEAT. LONE NINJA

*


----------



## Red Herring (17 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí un claro ejemplo de porque en España hay que exagerar la pandemia para que la gente se queda en su casa y evitar desestabilizaciones externas... Es muy fácil radicalizar a una población que no razona y que únicamente actúa en base a emociones dicotómicas (buenos y malos)
> 
> Creo que somos el pueblo más emocional de Europa y además este hecho ha sido fomentado por políticos de todos los colores y territorios para afianzarse en el poder. Dar rienda suelta a la emocionalidad que nos caracteriza cada día a las ocho es la forma de gestionarlo y que no estalle de otras formas más peligrosas.
> 
> @angela82 : autosuficiencia y autoabastecimiento es lo único que se puede hacer...



España e Italia tendrían posiciones estratégicas en caso de una posible guerra ,España geográficamente hablando en la entrada a Europa e Italia sede de una de las mayores religiones mundiales... puestos a ponerse conspiranoicos....


----------



## Ignorante1 (17 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A cuál de todas las criptos te refieres? A todas? La mayoría de las miles que hay han vuelto a su valor inicial que es cero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 290971
> 
> ...



En apoyo a tu exposición aporto una parte del libro ya adjuntado en este hilo de el profesor Huerta del soto:


DINERO, CRÉDITO BANCARIO Y CICLOS ECONÓMICOS


2 NUESTRA PROPUESTA DE REFORMA DEL SISTEMA BANCARIO La propuesta de reforma del sistema bancario que se deduce lógicamente del análisis realizado en este libro consiste, por un lado, en someter las instituciones relacionadas con el mercado financiero a los principios tradicionales del derecho y, por otro, en suprimir los organismos gubernamentales que hasta ahora se han dedicado a controlar y dirigir el sistema financiero. En nuestra opinión, si se quiere lograr un sistema financiero y monetario verdaderamente estable, 
que inmunice en la medida de lo humanamente posible de crisis y recesiones a nuestras economías, será preciso establecer: 1) la completa libertad de elección de moneda; 2) el sistema de libertad bancaria y la abolición del banco central; y 3) lo más importante, que todos los agentes implicados en el sistema de libertad bancaria estén sometidos y cumplan, en general, las normas y principios tradicionales del derecho y, en particular, aquel importante principio de acuerdo con el cual nadie debe gozar del privilegio de poder prestar aquello que le ha sido depositado a la vista: es decir, que es preciso mantener en todo momento un sistema bancario con un coeficiente del 100 por cien de reservas. A continuación comentaremos con más detalle cada uno de los elementos de nuestra propuesta.
(a) La total libertad de elección de moneda
Se trata de privatizar la moneda, eliminando la intervención del Estado y del banco central en cuanto a su emisión y control de valor. Esto exige derogar las disposiciones de curso legal que obligan por la fuerza a todos los ciudadanos a aceptar, incluso en contra de su voluntad, como medio liberatorio de todos los pagos, la unidad monetaria emitida por el Estado. La derogación de las leyes de curso legal o forzoso es, por tanto, un elemento imprescindible en todo proceso de liberalización del mercado financiero. Esta «desnacionalización del dinero», en la terminología de Hayek, permitiría que los agentes económicos, dotados de una muy superior información de primera mano en cuanto a sus circunstancias particulares de tiempo y lugar, decidan en cada caso qué tipo de unidad monetaria les es más conveniente utilizar en sus contratos. No es posible teorizar a priori sobre la evolución futura del dinero. Nuestro análisis teórico ha de limitarse, forzosamente, a constatar que el dinero es una institución que surge de forma espontánea, al igual que el derecho, el lenguaje y otras instituciones jurídicas y económicas, que conllevan un enorme volumen de información y van apareciendo de manera evolutiva a lo largo de un periodo muy dilatado de tiempo, en el que participan generaciones y generaciones de seres humanos. Además, y al igual que sucede con el idioma, hay una tendencia a que preponderen determinadas instituciones que en el proceso social de prueba y error manifiestan que cumplen mejor su función. Solamente la prueba, a lo largo del proceso evolutivo y espontáneo del mercado, puede hacer que prevalezcan las instituciones más adecuadas para la cooperación social, sin que ninguna mente o grupo de mentes humanas disponga de la inteligencia e información necesarias para crear ex novo este tipo de instituciones. Estas reflexiones son plenamente aplicables al surgimiento y evolución del dinero,34 por lo que en este campo debemos ser especialmente recelosos de las 
propuestas de crear una moneda artificial, por muchas ventajas que a priori parezca tener.35 No puede, por tanto, interpretarse nuestra propuesta de libertad de elección de moneda en el sentido de que, en el proceso de transición hacia la misma que más adelante analizaremos, se privatice el dinero actualmente existente de una manera que no sea sustituyéndolo por aquel dinero que a lo largo de la historia y de forma evolutiva, generación tras generación, ha venido preponderando: el oro.36 En efecto, carece de sentido intentar introducir de golpe una 
nueva unidad monetaria con carácter general en el mercado haciendo tabla rasa de los miles de años de evolución en los que de manera espontánea el oro ha preponderado como dinero. Y además, de acuerdo con el teorema regresivo del dinero, tal cosa sería imposible, pues ningún dinero puede utilizarse en una sociedad como medio de intercambio generalmente aceptado si no se apoya en un proceso histórico muy prolongado que tiene su origen en la utilización industrial o comercial que el bien en cuestión tuvo de partida (tal y como ocurrió en relación con el oro y la plata). Nuestra propuesta, por tanto, se basa en privatizar el dinero actual sustituyéndolo por su equivalente metálico en oro, y dejando que el mercado retome su libre evolución a partir del momento de la transición, bien confirmando al oro como dinero de general aceptación, o bien dando entrada de manera espontánea y paulatina a otros patrones monetarios.37
(b) El sistema de completa libertad bancaria
Con esta segunda propuesta queremos indicar que es preciso derogar la legislación bancaria y eliminar los bancos centrales y, en general, cualesquiera organismos gubernamentales dedicados a controlar e intervenir el mercado financiero o bancario. Las empresas bancarias han de poder establecerse con completa libertad, tanto en lo que se refiere a su objeto social como a su forma jurídica. Como ya puso de manifiesto nuestro gran Laureano Figuerola y Ballester en 1869, es preciso dejar «la elección de las formas bancarias al interés individual, que sabrá elegir las mejores, según las condiciones y circunstancias de tiempo y de localidad».38 Ahora bien, la defensa de la libertad bancaria no implica admitir que los bancos puedan ejercer su actividad con un coeficiente de reserva fraccionaria. A estas alturas debe haber quedado completamente claro que el ejercicio de la actividad bancaria ha de estar sometido a los principios tradicionales del derecho y que éstos exigen el mantenimiento, en todo momento, de un coeficiente de reserva del 100 por cien en relación con los depósitos realizados a la vista en los bancos. El incumplimiento de esta norma no debe,
por tanto, ampararse en la libertad bancaria, pues supone no sólo la violación de un principio tradicional del derecho, sino además una serie de consecuencias en cadena muy negativas para la economía. Los aspectos jurídicos y económicos se encuentran íntimamente relacionados, y no es posible violar impunemente los principios jurídicos y morales sin que se produzcan graves consecuencias dañinas en el proceso espontáneo de cooperación social. Por eso, la libertad bancaria no ha de tener más límite que el establecido por el marco de principios generales del derecho, y en esto consiste precisamente el tercer elemento esencial de nuestra propuesta que pasamos a comentar a continuación.39

(c) Sometimiento de todos los agentes implicados en el sistema de libertad bancaria a las normas y principios tradicionales del derecho y, en particular, al coeficiente del 100 por cien de reserva para los depósitos a la vista
Es poco lo que aquí podemos añadir en relación con la propuesta de establecer el coeficiente de reserva del 100 por cien para la banca. Todo el análisis de este libro va dedicado a justificar este tercer elemento de nuestra propuesta, que se encuentra íntima y lógicamente unido a los otros dos. En efecto, la única manera de eliminar al órgano central de planificación estatal en relación con el dinero y el sistema financiero (banco central) es permitiendo que la sociedad vuelva a utilizar aquel dinero privado que de manera evolutiva ha surgido a lo largo de la historia (el oro y, en menor medida, la plata). Igualmente, una economía de mercado libre sólo puede funcionar basándose en el marco constituido por las normas del derecho material que, aplicadas al caso de la banca, exigen el establecimiento de un sistema bancario completamente libre, pero en el que en los contratos de depósito a la vista se cumpla siempre el principio de mantener un coeficiente de caja del 100 por cien. La combinación de los tres elementos anteriores constituye el núcleo esencial de una propuesta para reformar definitivamente y privatizar el sistema monetario y bancario moderno, liberándole de las trabas que hoy le perturban, y en especial de la intervención del banco central y de los privilegios que el Estado ha concedido a los agentes más importantes del sector financiero. Con esta reforma se haría posible el desarrollo de unas instituciones bancarias verdaderamente acordes con la economía de mercado, que facilitarían la acumulación de capital bien invertido y el desarrollo económico, evitando los desajustes y crisis a que el sistema actual, fuertemente intervenido y centralizado, da lugar.


Por su puesto sigue el texto explicando como llevar a efecto toda la teoría.


----------



## angela82 (17 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> La muerte de este hombre, ministro de Finanzas del Land de Hessen, *Thomas Schäefer*, es muy significativa.
> 
> Después de que el Bundestag aprobara el miércoles pasado el paquete de choque, *el mayor desde la II Guerra Mundial* (1940-44), con un volumen total de unos *750.000 millones de euros,* *equivalente a casi el 22% del Producto Interior Bruto* (PIB) alemán, Schäfer como ministro de Finanzas conocería perfectamente el centro bancario de Frankfurt, el Bundesbank, el BCE y las finanzas estatales, y habrá visto los efectos catastróficos que el parón ha tenido en la economía nacional, el sistema financiero y la industria. No debería extrañar su suicidio si era un político decente que supongo que sí los hay.
> 
> Tenía cara de buena persona



En menos de tres semanas después del presunto suicidio del Ministro de Hacienda de Hessen, Thomas Schäfer, aparentemente otro* empleado de alto rango del departamento de finanzas de Hessen* se ha quitado la vida.

El funcionario fue encontrado "sin vida en su oficina el jueves por la mañana. Según los informes de la policía, hay que suponer que se trata de un *suicidio autoinfligido*", según un correo interno del secretario de estado de finanzas de Hessen, Martin Worms (independiente), a los empleados del ministerio de finanzas en Wiesbaden, que está a disposición de la RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland (RND).

Offenbar weiterer Suizid in Hessens Finanzministerium - kein Zusammenhang mit Corona-Krise


----------



## ESC (17 Abr 2020)

Disculpe, Spielzeug. Gracias por su paciencia.

Ya que lleva estudiando esta cuestión durante bastante tiempo. Podría explicarme cómo se emite una criptomoneda en base a una cantidad de oro.


----------



## angela82 (17 Abr 2020)

Os dejo el enlace de un tema que acabo de abrir. Os lo recomiendo, es muy interesante. Llevo casi toda la tarde leyéndolo. Menudo curro 

Documento del 2010 de la Rockefeller Foundation describe lo que nos espera, - antes, durante y después de la pandemia!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Disculpe, Spielzeug. Gracias por su paciencia.
> 
> Ya que lleva estudiando esta cuestión durante bastante tiempo. Podría explicarme cómo se emite una criptomoneda en base a una cantidad de oro.



Para emitir una cripto moneda redimible en oro, es necesario que el emisor sea el custodio del oro. Por este motivo han salido varias criptos redimibles por parte de cecas (la Mint australiana) o refinerías (MKS en Suiza) ya que cuentan con bóvedas donde custodiarlo y acceso al mercado del oro para acceder a la materia prima y estandarizarla en forma de monedas o lingotes.

En estos casos que menciono, el custodio emite tanto el oro como el token que lo representa. El token supone un certificado de titularidad sobre cierta cantidad de oro custodiado por su emisor. 

Por ejemplo, si usted como particular quiere adquirir un token que represente 20 gr. de oro, el emisor del token incluirá esa cantidad en las bóvedas donde custodia el oro referido al resto de tokens que haya emitido. Usted recibirá la cantidad de cripto-token correspondiente: si la unidad de cuenta del token representa un gramo de oro, usted tendrá 20 cripto-tokens que puede enviar a otros usuarios o redimirlos por oro en las condiciones que establezca el emisor de dicho token.

El cripto-token, permite que el auditor compruebe que el número de tokens emitidos se corresponden con la cantidad de oro custodiado por su emisor. Se hacen auditorías periódicas para evitar que se trampear el sistema y que el emisor del token los cree sin respaldo.

Te dejo el link a las dos criptos redimibles que he mencionado:

Official Launch of DGLD

Perth Mint Gold Token - PMGT


----------



## ESC (17 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para emitir una cripto moneda redimible en oro, es necesario que el emisor sea el custodio del oro. Por este motivo han salido varias criptos redimibles por parte de cecas (la Mint australiana) o refinerías (MKS en Suiza) ya que cuentan con bóvedas donde custodiarlo y acceso al mercado del oro para acceder a la materia prima y estandarizarla en forma de monedas o lingotes.
> 
> En estos casos que menciono, el custodio emite tanto el oro como el token que lo representa. El token supone un certificado de titularidad sobre cierta cantidad de oro custodiado por su emisor.
> 
> ...



Gracias, gracias, gracias.

Si me permite voy a compartir esta información que me facilita en otro hilo.


----------



## ESC (17 Abr 2020)

¿Afectaría en algo a la reserva fraccionaria?.


----------



## angela82 (18 Abr 2020)

Con el permiso de @El Rey Desnudo, me traigo su post aquí:


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Os dejo el enlace de un tema que acabo de abrir. Os lo recomiendo, es muy interesante. Llevo casi toda la tarde leyéndolo. Menudo curro
> 
> Documento del 2010 de la Rockefeller Foundation describe lo que nos espera, - antes, durante y después de la pandemia!!!



Después de leerme el PDF entero, lo que veo es que es una proyección de 4 posibles escenarios con cuatro diferentes narrativas que describen como se va a gestionar el inevitable colapso económico y monetario que en 2010 ya se vislumbraba:

Ver archivo adjunto 292286


1. Epidemia que para la economía.
2. Catástrofes naturales que paran la economía.
3. Cambio climático y desigualdad social que afectan el desarrollo económico.
4. Agravamiento de la crisis económica que había empezado por culpa de hackers.

La descripción del mundo en las narrativas que no han ocurrido, son también bastante aplicables a la situación actual, especialmente si se quitan aquellas partes que no se han cumplido.

El escenario "pandemia" tiene unos tiempos muy diferentes a los actuales y eventos que no se van a producir:

Ver archivo adjunto 292285


Habla de una pandemia virulenta con millones de muertes (falso) que comienza en 2012 (va con mucho retraso el supuesto "plan") que es gestionada mejor por China que por los países occidentales (esa es la narrativa que le interesa a China, no a occidente).

Todas las medidas tomadas en esta epidemia (cuarentena, cierre de fronteras, distancia social, etc) ya se habrían estudiado en 2010 por lo que preverlas no tiene mérito.

Mi opinión, la narrativa que querían imponer para gestionar el inevitable colapso monetario es la 3. (Clever together y cambio climático) ya que es la más favorable a los "filántropos" que es como se denominan a si mismos. Toda la narrativa estaba en marcha con Greta Thunberg y toda la propaganda al respecto que estaba siendo machacona hasta la obscenidad.

Pero China se les adelanto con la narrativa pandemia que les ha permitido cambiar el guión (ya nadie habla del cambio climático). De hecho, el gobierno chino a través de sus medios ya dijo que el "virus" era por el cambio climático ya que esa era una narrativa "filantrópica" que escapaba a su control:

Coronavirus outbreak also part of climate change crisis - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Hay una guerra por el control de la narrativa para gestionar el colapso del sistema monetario. La narrativa "pandemia" no la gestiona la fundación Rockefeller, los tiempos los maneja China en este momento.


----------



## Victor Chanov (18 Abr 2020)

Israel ultima su estrategia para reanudar las actividades tras el coronavirus

Israel ya piensa en la reapertura


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Abr 2020)

Más links sobre la situación en otras bases en diferentes noticias de la misma página. Esta sirve de ejemplo:
Further facility closures at US bases in Europe possible as coronavirus spreads, Wolters says

Las bases militares de EEUU en el mundo están cerradas (cercadas) por el coronavirus. No se puede entrar ni salir de sus bases y los países donde se encuentran han cerrado fronteras, el espacio aéreo y tienen al ejército en las calles. Perfecto estado para redefinir alianzas económicas o militares.

Dejo aquí un par de viñetas del Economist:






Artículo titulado: Ha ganado China?







Estrategias de salida. El virus está en la cabeza de la gente, es una infección mental. Sólo es narrativa.

Los artículos son de pago así que no se que es lo que comentan...


----------



## angela82 (18 Abr 2020)

Esta viñeta de los chinos de hoy me descoloca un poco.

En un esfuerzo por impulsar el consumo y compensar algunos de los efectos negativos del nuevo brote de coronavirus en la economía, las autoridades de más de 30 ciudades de 17 regiones de nivel provincial han distribuido cupones de consumo entre los residentes locales.

Pensaba que allí todo el mundo pagaba con las nuevas tecnologías, es decir móvil y parece que no es así. Prefieren distribuir cupones y eso que su Yuan aparece enormemente dorado 







Coupons good way to boost consumption - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esta viñeta de los chinos de hoy me descoloca un poco.
> 
> En un esfuerzo por impulsar el consumo y compensar algunos de los efectos negativos del nuevo brote de coronavirus en la economía, las autoridades de más de 30 ciudades de 17 regiones de nivel provincial han distribuido cupones de consumo entre los residentes locales.
> 
> ...



En el artículo indican que habrá cupones digitales además de físicos (pensados para "pobres"):

_Many local authorities have even issued *electronic consumption coupons through third-party payment platforms*. Such coupons are highly efficient, convenient, and easy to track. And since they also ensure equality and fairness, they are a good example of the *important role digitalization plays in China's social and economic governance*.

The consumption coupons the local authorities have issued until now are mainly to boost the catering industry, obviously because the outbreak has dealt the industry a big blow. But the authorities should consider broadening the scope of the coupons in the future to further increase consumption by, say, *issuing coupons that can be used in more sectors, including those for buying home appliances.*

Moreover, apart from *exploring more distribution channels*, the authorities could also combine e-coupons with targeted printout coupons for impoverished groups, extend the validity period for the coupons to the recovery period after the epidemic is effectively contained. But in general, the consumption coupons will play an active role in boosting domestic consumption this year_

Puede ser una fórmula para ir introduciendo el cripto-yuan en su población y testear internamente su funcionamiento.

Supongo que el formato cripto permite programarlo parara que sólo pueda ser utilizado en ciertos comercios, su uso tenga caducidad, etc. @esseri como lo ves?


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el artículo indican que habrá cupones digitales además de físicos (pensados para "pobres"):
> 
> _Many local authorities have even issued *electronic consumption coupons through third-party payment platforms*. Such coupons are highly efficient, convenient, and easy to track. And since they also ensure equality and fairness, they are a good example of the *important role digitalization plays in China's social and economic governance*.
> 
> ...



El otro día y a raíz del hilo de un forero sobre el cryptoyuan ( donde se descartaba el Oro de respaldo ) ya comentábamos k era más una plataforma k una moneda. Me corté de poner "una especie de Cupones Spar" por lo arcaico del término - no sé en otras partes de Hezpaña pero por aquí SPAR desapareció hace decenios.

*Las estrategias de marketing k pueden implementar ahí son infinitas. *Incentivarían el consumo de los productos k se muevan ( para usuarios y proveedores )*...pero sobre todo el uso del cryptoyuan*. La capacidá de imposición de una chapa castuza no estriba simplemente en la autoridá por kojonex, sino en el caramelo k se pone a la plebe...iwal k las paguitas ( k , de hehcho, no son sino "reawrds" o descuentos del sistema ...pero éso, a fin de cuentas, el sistema omnipresente diciendo lo k está bien y para quién ) creando, como insistes continuamente, la "realidá" oficial , j al final, suele acabar en única realidá ).

Para mí, la claveen el cryptoyuan era el Oro de respaldo...y ése, sighue sin verse ( pese a k el logo, en este último gráfico es más amarillo y reluciente k nunca ).Pero queda por ver la mecánica y transparencia en las emisiones , la reacción de otros países/bloques en susrespectivas emisiones/bonificaciones - k obviamente, incentivarán a sus usuarios , comerciantes, etc - ...y a fin de cuentas, el valor añadido de cada opción monetaria.

Para mí, el Oro en último término era el lacito perfecto al posicionamiento del cryptoyuan como moneda en letras hrandes, como elemento económico macro...más k como medio o plataforma de pago, k ahí, al keynesianismo le queda todo y más por inventar . Y éso sigue sin aparecer. Y sin una referencia de riqueza real detrás, volvemos a la beatificación de papá estado para marcar lo k debe ser y lo k no...cosa k a la borregada, por cierto, le va a importar un bledo...así como a las empresas integradas y benficiadas...y sigue la cascada.

Para los disidentes ( k ésto habla de bonificaciones, k no de sanciones .) ya, otro cantar. Vamos viendo.


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Pensaba que allí todo el mundo pagaba con las nuevas tecnologías, es decir móvil y parece que no es así. Prefieren distribuir cupones y eso que su Yuan aparece enormemente dorado



Éso puede responder simplemente a k el sistema intenta trincar a sus nuevos usuarios acomodándose a sus hábitos cotidianos de compra y que la adopción sea lo menos traumática posible. Una vez dentro, implementar algo más fácil y puramente digital , es sencillo.


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

Finalmente, un apunte, tras constatar la demoledora capacidá del cryptoyuan de ponérsela a sus usuarios "botando y en el área" para gastar su dinero :

Cuál va a ser el modo de garantizar k las monedas volcadas al cryoptoyuan sean riqueza real k merezca la transgerencia de productos, comodities, etc...fuera de China ? Porke podríamos estar en las mismas y k China se vacíe de valor...a cambio de impresora occidental pura y dura.

Aquí no está todo el pescáo vendido...ni con cupones. Al contrario ,y la moneda de reserva mundial en cuestión es todo un dilema , ok...pero el problema mundial y económico principal de fondo no es ése...sino la transferencia de riqueza real global...a cambo de nada, de humo, sean bits o confeti. En el modo de anclaje y equilibrio entre divisas veremos cuán de acuerdo y cuánto no está la Castuza global en todo lo k pasa y queda por llegar.

Palomitax.


----------



## esseri (18 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, ya me han respondido en la consulta a KINESIS ( creo k lo subí aquí...a los filos de Oro, sep )...las cantidades mínimas para acuñar ( retiro ? ) no se van de madre para pequeños himbersores :


"Hola

Gracias por contactarnos. Estamos felices de ayudarte.

Claro, me complace responder a todas las preguntas que tenga. Por favor ver más abajo.

1) La compra mínima en el intercambio de Kinesis.money es tan pequeña como 0.00001 KAU y 0.00001 KAG.

2) Actualmente, no hay sucursales en España, pero esperamos abrir una nueva sucursal en España para que los usuarios de Kinesis en España canjeen sus KAU y KAG.

3) Para el proceso de *Minting y retirar oro y plata físicos*, abra una cuenta de minting aquí https://mint.abx.com y siga las instrucciones para configurar y vincular su cuenta a su KMS. Tenga en cuenta también que la compra mínima para acuñar es de 100 KAU y 200 KAG. "



*1 KAU = 1 gramo de Oro
*1KAG = 1 onza de Plata.


*Kinesis - A true currency, based on physical gold and silver*


----------



## sans-pisito (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esta viñeta de los chinos de hoy me descoloca un poco.
> 
> En un esfuerzo por impulsar el consumo y compensar algunos de los efectos negativos del nuevo brote de coronavirus en la economía, las autoridades de más de 30 ciudades de 17 regiones de nivel provincial han distribuido cupones de consumo entre los residentes locales.
> 
> Pensaba que allí todo el mundo pagaba con las nuevas tecnologías, es decir móvil y parece que no es así. Prefieren distribuir cupones y eso que su Yuan aparece enormemente dorado



Los cupones tendran codigo de barras, como los que dan en muchos supermercados europeos (en Espana es raro). Eso asegura la trazabilidad. Seguramente haya mucha gente que no paga con el movil. No solo gente mayor. Los telefonos Android estan muy lejos de ser la panacea de la eficiencia y la facilidad de uso.


----------



## angela82 (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esta viñeta de los chinos de hoy me descoloca un poco.
> 
> En un esfuerzo por impulsar el consumo y compensar algunos de los efectos negativos del nuevo brote de coronavirus en la economía, las autoridades de más de 30 ciudades de 17 regiones de nivel provincial han distribuido cupones de consumo entre los residentes locales.
> 
> ...



Cupones del color de este organismo







*COUP - ON* en rojo: Golpe rojo activado?


----------



## sans-pisito (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esta viñeta de los chinos de hoy me descoloca un poco.
> 
> En un esfuerzo por impulsar el consumo y compensar algunos de los efectos negativos del nuevo brote de coronavirus en la economía, las autoridades de más de 30 ciudades de 17 regiones de nivel provincial han distribuido cupones de consumo entre los residentes locales.
> 
> Coupons good way to boost consumption - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn



Segun el dibujo los cupones son para comida, pero China es deficitaria en la produccion de comida. No es plausible que el gobierno Chino quiera estimular el consumo de carne. Llama bastante la atencion que en el dibujo haya carne, marisco y pescado.

Mas bien parece que van a racionar la comida. Trump ya les ha bloqueado (al menos parcialmente) las exportaciones de carne.


----------



## 34Pepe (18 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Con el permiso de @El Rey Desnudo, me traigo su post aquí:




Me llegan noticias, por confirmar y con todas las reservas, que se ha declarado el virus en varias ciudades chinas (busco links, si alguien los encuentra le agradecería que los compartiera).

Eso explicaría la retención de materiales que en teoría ya no necesitan y los cupones de racionamiento....

Will see.....


----------



## fff (18 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Para mí, la claveen el cryptoyuan era el Oro de respaldo...y ése, sighue sin verse ( pese a k el logo, en este último gráfico es más amarillo y reluciente k nunca ).Pero queda por ver la mecánica y transparencia en las emisiones , la reacción de otros países/bloques en susrespectivas emisiones/bonificaciones - k obviamente, incentivarán a sus usuarios , comerciantes, etc - ...y a fin de cuentas, el valor añadido de cada opción monetaria.



Puede que no tengan 'suficiente' oro y la estrategia sea no apreciarlo todavía para ver si pillan más... Para la que está cayendo no veo el oro disparado de verdad...
Yo no entendería una moneda resultante sin su respaldo dorado.


----------



## timi (18 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Me llegan noticias, por confirmar y con todas las reservas, que se ha declarado el virus en varias ciudades chinas (busco links, si alguien los encuentra le agradecería que los compartiera).
> 
> Eso explicaría la retención de materiales que en teoría ya no necesitan y los cupones de racionamiento....
> 
> Will see.....



podría enlazar alguna de esas noticias?

gracias


----------



## 34Pepe (18 Abr 2020)

Remote Border Town Grapples With Covid-19 Cases Imported From Russia - Caixin Global



China registra el peor dato de nuevos contagios por coronavirus desde marzo


----------



## Victor Chanov (18 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> China registra el peor dato de nuevos contagios por coronavirus desde marzo



Si es una pandemia global, el timing y el "lockdown" ha de ser global, de ahí el rebrote

Mi apuesta es que a partir de mediados de mayo, se produce la reactivación global de la economía mundial


----------



## holocausto (18 Abr 2020)

Estamos de suerte.. Aún nos queda Oro .!


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Remote Border Town Grapples With Covid-19 Cases Imported From Russia - Caixin Global
> 
> 
> 
> China registra el peor dato de nuevos contagios por coronavirus desde marzo



El número de contagios y muertos sigue siendo ridículo. Siendo las cifras solamente narrativa para justificar acciones reales, a lo que hay que estar atentos no es al decorado (las cifras se las pueden sacar de la manga) si no a las medidas que se tomen. Por ahora la medida en China es volver a la normalidad.

En el resto del mundo, la vuelta a la normalidad igualmente necesitará un tiempo desde que China vuelva a exportar por temas logísticos (tiempo para producir y tiempo de transporte al destino). Mínimo un mes para los países aliados, para el resto no creo que les vayan a llegar aún materias o piezas necesarias para reactivar la actividad económica.

EEUU y UK se han visto obligados a tomar por buena la narrativa China y justificar así el parón económico y las medidas sociales para evitar desestabilizaciones externas.

Han admitido en su narrativa que el virus es REAL después de un primer momento de discurso "sologripista" y rechazo de los test chinos para desacreditar la versión China. Ahora tiene una nueva narrativa que busca el enfrentamiento con China acusándola de haber creado un virus de laboratorio para infectar al mundo. Aquí la nueva narrativa sobre el origen del virus (hace tres días de la noticia):

Coronavirus 'originated in bungling experiments at Wuhan lab'

Creo que haciendo seguimiento de qué países dan por buena esta narrativa de forma oficial podemos ver la situación de las alianzas. Esta narrativa es criticada frontalmente por China que no quiere oír hablar del "virus chino" o el "virus de Wuhan" y pide a quienes usan esa versión que se retracten formalmente.

Londres se alinea con Estados Unidos y Francia y pide explicaciones a China sobre la pandemia

Hace dos días Francia se unía a esa narrativa pero ayer se retractó:

France says no evidence Covid-19 linked to Wuhan research lab set up with French help

La respuesta China a esta narrativa es contundente:
Xi-Putin call shows joint stance against politicizing pandemic - Global Times

_Si nadie puede evitar que Occidente politice la pandemia, la competencia entre las principales potencias en el futuro podría ser inimaginable e impredecible, ya que la crisis de salud pública podría escalar a situaciones mucho peores "incluyendo la guerra", por lo que China y Rusia están jugando un papel poderoso y estabilizador responsable para disuadir a Occidente de politizar la pandemia y ayudar al mundo a evitar encontrarse con una crisis más destructiva en el futuro, dijo Yang_.

Con politización de la pandemia se refiere a buscar culpables al origen del virus

La postura oficial española dice que la narrativa de EEUU es ciencia ficción:
Simón afirma que el origen del coronavirus "es claramente animal" y otras hipótesis son "de ciencia ficción"


----------



## Ele (19 Abr 2020)

No he repartido zanx en cada post, pero lo merece. Nivelazo de hilo.

Respecto a lo comentado del Cripto Yuan y los cupones una reflexión. China aún tiene una tasa de penetración de internet relativamente baja, habiendo además un salto bastante grande entre la parte Este y la Oeste, por lo que igual se está pensando en una implantación a dos velocidades?


----------



## ESC (19 Abr 2020)

¿Qué opina de lo que voy a exponer, spielzeug?:

¿Por qué relacionar un token digital con "X" gramos de un metal precioso existente custodiado en una cámara, estableciendo un vínculo?. Ya puestos se puede establecer que un token equivalga el valor a "X" gramos de un metal concreto (establecido como patrón) con respecto a su fluctuación a otros activos/bienes/metales etc... a modo de referencia.

Si hay que inyectar más tokens se hace a la economía real, mediante un criterio de token por individuo. Nunca se valorará un token por si mismo.

¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?.

--------------------------------------------

Sí, que se puede manipular el valor de lo que sea.

....


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué opina de lo que voy a exponer, spielzeug?:
> 
> Ya puestos se puede establecer que un token equivalga el valor a "X" gramos de un metal concreto (establecido como patrón) con respecto a su fluctuación a otros activos/bienes/metales etc... a modo de referencia.



El token que se use como dinero tiene que estar referido a la mercancía que mejores características monetarias tenga que son los metales preciosos principalmente el oro. El cripto-token es una representación virtual del oro al que está referido y sirve para agilizar las transacciones dadas las limitaciones que tiene el oro físico como medio de pago. 

El token es un medio de pago referenciado a una reserva de valor. Una reserva de valor no es cualquier metal o elementos físico ya que salvo los metales preciosos, el resto se degrada con el paso del tiempo.

Se llaman metales preciosos no porque sean "bonitos" si no porque forman precio con el resto de bienes (sirven como dinero). Como tales son reconocidas en el código ISO (el que llama USD al dólar, CHF al franco suizo, EUR al euro, etc):
ISO 4217 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sus códigos ISO son:
XAU = una onza troy de oro
XAG = una onza troy de plata
XPT = una onza troy de platino
XPD= una onza troy de paladio

El resto de bienes o materiales no tienen características monetarias por lo que no tiene sentido usarlos como patrón.



ESC dijo:


> Si hay que inyectar más tokens se hace a la economía real, mediante un criterio de token por individuo. Nunca se valorará un token por si mismo.



Cada sistema monetario tiene sus reglas de juego. Lo de inyectar "dinero" a la economía es propio del agonizante sistema actual que morirá de éxito precisamente así: inyectando "dinero" a la economía (realmente no es dinero, es un medio de pago sin valor intrínseco).

En un patrón oro emitir tokens sin respaldo se consideraría falsificación o fraude y normalmente se castigaba con las penas más altas, generalmente con la muerte.

_________


@Hiperbóreo: te expresas mal, no se entiende lo que quieres decir y tú comprensión lectora es tan mala como tus formas. En cualquier caso gracias por subir el hilo, a ver si así llega a gente con más luces que tú.


----------



## ESC (19 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El token que se use como dinero tiene que estar referido a la mercancía que mejores características monetarias tenga que son los metales preciosos principalmente el oro.



Esa es la idea.



Spielzeug dijo:


> El cripto-token es una representación virtual del oro al que está referido y sirve para agilizar las transacciones dadas las limitaciones que tiene el oro físico como medio de pago.



Estableciendo una relación entre un token y una catidad de oro guardada en una cámara. ¿Es decir, como si empleásemos monedas de oro pero todas ellas están almacenadas y nosotros solo empleamos una cripto equivalente a una moneda guardada?.

¿Se sabe algo de cuanto oro y de qué pureza va a estar compuesta esa moneda de oro con respecto al cripto/token?.

¿Soluciona eso acaso el problema de la manipulación del valor del propio oro?.



Spielzeug dijo:


> El resto de bienes o materiales no tienen características monetarias por lo que no tiene sentido usarlos como patrón.



¿Seguro?.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Cada sistema monetario tiene sus reglas de juego. Lo de inyectar "dinero" a la economía es propio del agonizante sistema actual que morirá de éxito precisamente así: inyectando "dinero" a la economía (realmente no es dinero, es un medio de pago sin valor intrínseco).



Las reglas de juego y la autoridad no nos la quita nadie. 

¿Qué más da inyectar en base a deuda/token que extrayendo oro del suelo?. 

¿Entre la fiebre del oro y la lógica bancaria anda el juego?.



Spielzeug dijo:


> (realmente no es dinero, es un medio de pago sin valor intrínseco).



Empiezo a ver como cuestionable lo del valor intrínseco, no es afán de llevar la contraria, solo exteriorizo cierta preocupación.



Spielzeug dijo:


> En un patrón oro emitir tokens sin respaldo se consideraría falsificación o fraude y normalmente se castigaba con las penas más altas, generalmente con la muerte.



Puedo considerar como fraude el hecho de emitir un token en base a una cantidad de oro y su pureza. ¿Por qué no establecer que el valor de un token equivale a una cuantía X con una pureza X?.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Qué fenómeno extraño ha ocurrido a lo largo de la historia de la economía con respecto al valor de la unidad monetaria, la acuñación por parte de una comunidad de una moneda, el valor de la propia unidad monetaria?

Resalto en negrita:

*Introducción de la moneda*

La moneda, o dinero, en una definición más general, es un medio acordado en una comunidad para el intercambio de mercancías y bienes. El dinero no solo tiene que servir para el intercambio, sino que también es una unidad de cuenta y una herramienta para almacenar valor y hacer posible el fraccionamiento. Históricamente ha habido muchos tipos diferentes de moneda, desde cerdos, dientes de ballena, cacao, o determinados tipos de conchas marinas. Sin embargo, el más extendido sin duda a lo largo de la historia es el oro.

El uso del dinero en las transacciones comerciales supuso un gran avance en la economía. Ahora ya no hace falta que las partes implicadas en la transacción necesitaran las mercancías de la parte opuesta. Civilizaciones más adelantadas, como los romanos, extendieron este concepto y empezaron a acuñar monedas. Las monedas eran objetos especialmente diseñados para este asunto. Aunque estas primitivas monedas, al contrario de las monedas modernas, tenían el valor de la moneda implícito en ella. Es decir, que las monedas estaban hechas de metales como oro o plata y la cantidad de metal que tenían era el valor nominal de la moneda.

El único inconveniente que tenía el dinero era que al ser un acuerdo dentro de una comunidad, no tenía valor fuera de contexto. Por ejemplo, si el elemento de intercambio de una comunidad eran dientes de ballena, aquellos dientes no tenían ningún valor fuera de la comunidad. Por ello un poco más adelante surgió el concepto de divisa. La divisa, ahora sí, es un elemento de intercambio aceptado en una zona mucho más amplía que la propia comunidad. *La divisa más habitual era el oro puro, aunque a lo largo de la historia también han aparecido otros, como la sal o la pimienta. Las divisas facilitaron el comercio intercontinental en gran medida.

------------------------------------------*

Sin embargo a día de hoy hay un "consenso" a la hora de explicar esa diferencia entre divisa y moneda tal que así:

*"Las divisas son la compra y venta de moneda extranjera sin mediar un intercambio físico de billetes."*

------------------------------------------

Creo que no somos conscientes de la magnitud del caos que tenemos encima de la mesa, establecidas ciertas premisas y habiendo desarrollado nuestro pensamiento abstracto hasta ciertos niveles (con su incidencia en la materia monetaria) estamos condenados a solventar los desajustes a golpe de autoridad.

Me niego a aceptar estas conclusiones.


----------



## Vilux (19 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Empiezo a ver como cuestionable lo del valor intrínseco, no es afán de llevar la contraria, solo exteriorizo cierta preocupación.



Valor intrínseco es lo contrario del valor nominal.

El valor intrinseco lo determina el mercado, el nominal la autoridad.


----------



## ESC (19 Abr 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> El valor intrinseco lo determina el mercado.



Mercado susceptible de ser manipulado.

Lo tendrán muy visto, pero vuelvo a enlazar el comunicado de Nixon hablando sobre la manipulación del valor del oro en el mercado:


----------



## ESC (19 Abr 2020)

¿Estamos condenados a ser "porculizados" entre la manipulación de los bancos centrales o los manipuladores de bienes en el mercado?. 

Pues quizás y quizás contra ello no haya nada que hacer.


----------



## angela82 (19 Abr 2020)

Portada del Spiegel alemán de esta semana






*
El resurgimiento

Es ahora o nunca: El shock del corona alberga la oportunidad de un mundo mejor.*

Que cada uno lo interprete como quiera.

A mi esta imagen me ha recordado una entrevista de El loco de la colina a Alejandro Jodorowsky:

A partir del min 7.18


----------



## Vilux (19 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Mercado susceptible de ser manipulado.



No te lo niego, pero el mercado siempre gana al final y los valores nominales acaban con mas ceros cuanto mas se acercan a su valor real de cero.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Portada del Spiegel alemán de esta semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La única forma de vencer la narrativa China sería admitir que la ciencia médica actual es un fraude organizado por los "filántropos" de la Rockefeller Fundation y otros "filántropos" como Bill Gates y sus vacunas, pasando por el timoSida y los tratamientos contra el cáncer. Sería derribar la farmafia y exponer la viromancia como una pseudociencia tal y como han denunciado en este foro @Vilux y @AYN RANDiano2 

Esa sería la única forma de que las medidas chinas que han parado la economía mundial dejasen de tener justificación. Sería exponer a los "filántropos" que controlan el poder en la sombra y cambiar radicalmente la narrativa que han manejado durante décadas.

En mi opinión, esa narrativa se acabará imponiendo pero tiene que venir de EEUU para ser creíble para todos. Veremos en qué acaba el llamamiento de Trump para liberar EEUU. Quién insinuó que el virus se originó en un laboratorio Chino ha sido Mike Pompeo, no Trump...

Para China solamente supone explicar lo que se ha combatido realmente una infección del tejido social y que los "virus" son los autodenominados "filántropos" con sus virus verdes que infectan la economía y morados que infectan el mapa de la realidad:












Recordemos que la narrativa China permite dos significados diferentes para el virus...

Estoy con el Spiegel, el coronavirus abre la posibilidad de un mundo mejor


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

Se habla de quién está metido en la OMS y las intenciones tras todo este rancio asunto:


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2020)

Según lo que consideres como guerra lleva más o menos tiempo o ni siquiera ha empezado si hablamos de armas convencionales...

Si pones el foco de atención en el sistema monetario las fechas son otras y estamos en guerra desde que Nixon rompió con el patrón oro (para mí fue una declaración de guerra al resto del mundo), al menos bajo mi punto de vista.

Hay más puntos de vista, dejo aquí un artículo referido al monetary end game y la guerra de divisas:

ETH Zürich - Homepage › CurrencyWarFinal
Currency Wars: The Lack of a Global Monetary System. - ETH Zürich

Para este autor estamos en la tercera guerra de divisas mundial pero son más bien tres fases diferentes de la misma guerra cuyo comienzo sitúa en 1907.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Se habla de quién está metido en la OMS y las intenciones tras todo este rancio asunto:



El entrevistado se refiere al informe de la fundación Rockefeller que comentaba @angela82 anteriormente como si todo lo que ocurre respondiese a la planificación de los " filántropos" y no es cierto. Estos son los cuatro escenarios que aparecen en el PDF, cada uno con su narrativa:







La narrativa que más conviene a los autodenominados "filántropos" es Clever Together (cambio climático) y es la obra que se estaba representando con una simpática niña sueca que iba por las máximas instituciones globalistas concienciando al mundo:







La narrativa de la "pandemia" es el escenario Lock Step y no ha surgido de los medios de comunicación globalistas que están yendo a remolque en todo este asunto.

No están a gusto con una narrativa que les señala directamente como culpables y les considera un virus (de color morado, el color del filántropo Soros) a erradicar:







Han perdido la iniciativa en la narrativa, ya no se habla ni de perspectiva de género ni de cambios climáticos...


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Abr 2020)

"coupe de etat"
=
golpe de estado

entonces el juego de palabras queda

"flu de etat"

"gripe de estado"


----------



## esseri (19 Abr 2020)

Parece k el artículo lo vincula al yuan y no al inminente cryptoyuan , pero vamos...cuponcitos a gogó, lo k pinta lo mismo k cualquier otro tipo de paguitas : sacralización de papá Estado,masificación de una borregada cada vez más cuadriculada y cada día menos posibilidades de realización/expresión personal.



*Wuhan issues $71m to spur on consumption - Global Times*

"
*Wuhan emite $ 71 millones para estimular el consumo*
Por Zhao Yusha en Wuhan y Wang Cong en Beijing Fuente: Global Times Publicado: 2020/4/19 22:58:40


*El movimiento marca un hito en la recuperación de la economía de la ciudad*





La fotografía aérea muestra el puente del río Yangtze durante la hora pico de la mañana en Wuhan, provincia de Hubei, en el centro de China, el 15 de abril de 2020. (Xinhua / Li He)

Durante más de dos meses, los residentes de Wuhan, provincia de Hubei, en el centro de China , tuvieron que quedarse en casa para detener la propagación del coronavirus; ahora, los funcionarios de la ciudad están literalmente pagando a los residentes decenas de millones de dólares para que salgan y gasten dinero, en un intento de impulsar la economía local.

La medida del gobierno de Wuhan de desembolsar "cupones de consumo" por valor de 500 millones de yuanes ($ 71 millones) marca un hito en el camino de la ciudad hacia la recuperación de las sombras oscuras de la epidemia de COVID-19. Las escenas de residentes locales corriendo a restaurantes, centros comerciales y lugares turísticos ofrecen las señales más claras de una ciudad que vuelve gradualmente a la normalidad y una economía local que se recupera.

La estrategia para desembolsar cupones podría ser la forma más directa y efectiva de reactivar el motor más poderoso para el crecimiento económico no solo en Wuhan sino también en todo el país: el consumo, dijeron analistas. Sin embargo, el tamaño y la escala de la estimulación del consumo aún deben aumentarse significativamente para hacer frente mejor a las pérdidas económicas masivas que ha causado la epidemia, agregaron.

*Volviendo a comprar*

En Wuhan, los cupones, que se pueden utilizar para realizar compras estrechamente relacionadas con la vida de las personas, como en centros comerciales, supermercados y tiendas de conveniencia; y participar en deportes y actividades relacionadas con el turismo, se capturaron en unos segundos después de su lanzamiento el domingo al mediodía a través de aplicaciones móviles como Alipay, Meituan-Dianping y WeChat.

Zhang Yili, una local de Wuhan, dijo que obtuvo un cupón que mostraba que "cada compra de 60 yuanes tiene una deducción de 20 yuanes" en los supermercados cercanos.

"El subsidio al consumo es práctico, ya que está estrechamente relacionado con nuestras necesidades diarias. Aunque la cantidad no es tan grande, es un muy buen incentivo para que el público gaste", dijo.

Otro local de Wuhan de apellido Li dijo que a medida que la ciudad ha reclamado una victoria gradual en la dura batalla contra el virus y la vida está volviendo a la normalidad, se espera un auge del consumo con o sin actividad de estimulación.






Las máquinas expendedoras de fideos secos calientes, uno de los platos locales característicos de Wuhan, se alinean en una calle en Wuhan, provincia de Hubei, en el centro de China. Dahankou, una marca local, dijo al Global Times que los pedidos nacionales de la compañía han crecido al menos tres veces, y dos o tres veces desde el extranjero, después de reanudar la operación. Foto: Li Hao / GT

Se espera que estos cupones se pongan en uso a partir del lunes y expiren dentro de una semana. Los expertos creen que este es un paso vital para que Wuhan acelere el ritmo de recuperación de la epidemia de coronavirus, tanto en términos de crecimiento económico como de sustento.

"Después de que decenas de fábricas de Wuhan vuelvan a funcionar, la recuperación de los negocios centrados en el consumidor es vital para Wuhan, donde las personas siguen siendo cautelosas para salir", dijo Dong Dengxin, director del Instituto de Finanzas y Valores de la Universidad de Ciencia y Tecnología de Wuhan. , le dijo al Global Times.

El consumo representa alrededor del 46 por ciento de la economía de aproximadamente 1,6 billones de yuanes de Wuhan, en línea con la estructura de crecimiento económico nacional. En 2019, el consumo contribuyó al 57.8 por ciento del crecimiento del PIB de China, según datos oficiales. Sin embargo, el coronavirus también ha golpeado fuertemente el consumo, y las ventas minoristas totales cayeron un 19 por ciento en el primer trimestre, lo que hace que ese estímulo sea una parte crucial de la recuperación económica de China.

Además de Wuhan, muchas ciudades y provincias , incluidas Hangzhou, Nanjing, Jiangxi y Anhui, han emitido o anunciado planes para desembolsar cupones de consumo en un intento por impulsar sus economías. En total, más de 18 provincias y 40 ciudades y localidades también han emitido cupones desde el 13 de marzo, según informes de los medios.

Además, la medida del gobierno tiene un efecto ondulante, ya que las corporaciones e incluso las pequeñas empresas también hicieron lo mismo al lanzar sus propias promociones. Otro paquete de estímulo al consumo, con un valor de 1.800 millones de yuanes, combinado con tres plataformas de comercio electrónico, Alibaba, Meituan Dianping y Tencent; dirigido a los consumidores en Wuhan, también participó.

Junto con el plan de estímulo del gobierno, muchos centros comerciales también han implementado sus propias políticas favorecidas para los consumidores. Peng, un gerente que trabaja para un restaurante estofado en el centro comercial más concurrido de Wuhan - Wanda Plaza en la calle Hanjie, dijo a Global Times que nunca ha visto tanta gente en esta zona desde el distrito se abrió al público el 28 de marzo.

Se pueden ver largas filas frente a las tiendas que venden té con leche, bocadillos, cosméticos, etc. muchos están escaneando códigos que cuelgan a la vista en las entradas de las tiendas para obtener un cupón en su teléfono.

*Más necesario*

Pero algunos lugareños de Wuhan no tienen apetito por estos paquetes de estímulo a gran escala, diciendo que la cantidad es demasiado pequeña por persona. Dada la población total de Wuhan de alrededor de 11 millones, el fondo de cupones de 500 millones de yuanes es equivalente a que cada residente reciba en promedio, poco más de $ 6.

Un taxista de Wuhan llamado Ma dijo al Global Times que "no he tenido ningún ingreso en casi tres meses. Es hora de que abrace la idea del consumo racional, no el despilfarro de dinero que he tratado de ahorrar durante años".






La gente camina a comprar en la calle Chuhehan en Wuhan, provincia de Hubei, centro de China, el domingo. La ciudad anunció que desembolsará "cupones de consumo" por valor de 500 millones de yuanes ($ 71 millones) a los residentes para ayudar a reiniciar la economía después de un bloqueo de dos meses. Foto: Li Hao / GT
Dong, de la Universidad de Ciencia y Tecnología de Wuhan, dijo que el descuento es relativamente modesto y que el primer lote de cupones puede tener un efecto de apalancamiento para ayudar a impulsar el consumo de dos a tres veces el valor de los cupones.

Muchos lugareños de Wuhan también cuestionaron por qué el gobierno eligió vales en lugar de efectivo, una práctica común adoptada por algunos países occidentales para alentar el gasto.

Los expertos explicaron que los cupones de consumo son más efectivos que distribuir efectivo. "Las personas no pueden gastar efectivo de inmediato cuando lo obtienen, por lo que no se convertirá directamente en demanda; y al emitir vales, las empresas también se incluyeron", dijo Dong.

Xiao Ma, de un restaurante de barbacoa en el distrito de Hankou, le dijo al Global Times que solo se le notificó el sábado que su lugar había sido incluido en el plan de estímulo. "Nuestros pedidos se han triplicado desde entonces. Estoy planeando reabrir los servicios para cenar el lunes ... pero mantendré una distancia segura entre las mesas por temor a la propagación viral"
"


----------



## GreenBack (19 Abr 2020)

Aquí uno que trabajó 20 años para la Rockefeller Foundation y se la ha sacado. Sin suicidarse, pero se la ha sacado.
Los subnormales de VOX, si fueran auténticos patriotas, deberían llevar este vídeo por bandera


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Abr 2020)

El mejor video que he visto hasta ahora sobre el maldito tema.

Muchas gracias @GreenBack


----------



## ESC (19 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Recordemos que la narrativa China permite dos significados diferentes para el virus...
> 
> Estoy con el Spiegel, el coronavirus abre la posibilidad de un mundo mejor



Poner un cuño a un trozo de oro es una forma se diferenciarse de otros estados, marcar una barrera. Regirse por el oro debería implicar más estabilidad aunque se pueda seguir manipulando su valor en el mercado. El globalismo debería retroceder.

Sin embargo, puede que nada de lo anterior pueda mitigar el efecto de regirse por una red de bancos centrales y financieros en manos de prestamistas mercaderes manipuladores.

No acabo de ver la jugada, ojalá compartiese su optimismo y el de los chinos, todo sea dicho de paso.


----------



## Ignorante1 (19 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La única forma de vencer la narrativa China sería admitir que la ciencia médica actual es un fraude organizado por los "filántropos" de la Rockefeller Fundation y otros "filántropos" como Bill Gates y sus vacunas, pasando por el timoSida y los tratamientos contra el cáncer. Sería derribar la farmafia y exponer la viromancia como una pseudociencia tal y como han denunciado en este foro @Vilux y @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Esa sería la única forma de que las medidas chinas que han parado la economía mundial dejasen de tener justificación. Sería exponer a los "filántropos" que controlan el poder en la sombra y cambiar radicalmente la narrativa que han manejado durante décadas.
> 
> ...



Empiezan a asomar la cabeza los críticos de la narrativa globalista. Vamos viendo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (20 Abr 2020)

A mi alrededor veo a un montón de amigos desconfiando de la versión oficial. Unos tiran a Bill Gates y sus vacunas, otros al 5G... pero nadie se cree que esto sea un evento casual

Quizá el hecho de que vivimos en un mundo "globalizado", hace que la gente vea vídeos de un parque en Berlín, unas terrazas en Estocolmo o unas playas en Florida, y piense... pero qué coño me están contando?¿

En cuanto a lo de los cupones chinos, allí pueden hacerlo, pero en Italia los que han regalado eran de 25 euros, por persona... y yo creo que en España no hay dinero ni para regalar un rasca y gana de 50 céntimos


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2020)

GreenBack dijo:


> Aquí uno que trabajó 20 años para la Rockefeller Foundation y se la ha sacado. Sin suicidarse, pero se la ha sacado.
> Los subnormales de VOX, si fueran auténticos patriotas, deberían llevar este vídeo por bandera



Lo que yo veo en ese vídeo es un tipo de la Rockefeller Fundation diciendo que las vacunas son efectivas, que el timoSida existe y que la gente tiene que salir a la calle que es donde ELLOS pueden generar la situación que necesitan para crear una revolución de colores y desestabilizar los países que no sigan su guión. Acaba pidiendo que la gente salga a la calle a "luchar por sus derechos" (= revolución de colores). Yo le veo muy "filántropo" igual que los miembros de la fundación que le da trabajo.

Es cierto que el confinamiento es inútil para detener una enfermedad que no es más que narrativa (síntomas de la gripe común con un nuevo nombre). Pero el objetivo de esta gente no es parar una enfermedad si no una narrativa que no controlan.

Con la gente en las calles pero sin trabajo porque la economía está colapsada desde SUS medios pueden controlar de nuevo la narrativa que les convenga. *El objetivo del distanciamiento social no es prevenir una enfermedad si no prevenir una revolución de colores mientras se redefinen las alianzas geopolíticas.*

Para mí, sacársela sería admitir que las vacunas son un fraude, el timoSida también y que posiblemente todos los "virus y bacterias" que viven en nosotros forman un ecosistema complejo que se autorregula y que son principalmente problemas de índole psíquica o emocional lo que causa su desequilibrio (conexión mente-cuerpo)_. _Es decir, el desequilibrio en los virus y bacterias que viven en nuestro cuerpo y provocan síntomas de enfermedades son la consecuencia de un desequilibrio emocional o psíquico, no la causa de la enfermedad.

Dicho de otra forma, te mueres de miedo, de pena, de envidia, de asco... En resumen, mente sana, cuerpo sano.

Esa es la base de la nueva medicina germánica prohibida por "antisemita" ya que se opone a la ciencia médica oficial que se crea desde la fundación Rockefeller:
Ryke Geerd Hamer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ahora acabaré de ver el siguiente vídeo pero por lo que he empezado a ver va por el mismo camino...


----------



## NS 4 (20 Abr 2020)

En esto puedo estar casi de acuerdo por completo...

Aun así sigo siendo reacio a que sea totalmente un teatro lo que estamos viendo...que lo es, es un teatro sin duda, nosotros en nuestra caverna solo vemos sombras chinescas, nunca mejor dicho, pero la obra sigue con o sin espectadores...

Los muertos están ahí, sean por el virus, sean por un efecto nocebo...sean por depresión colectiva...están ahí.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> A mi alrededor veo a un montón de amigos desconfiando de la versión oficial. Unos tiran a Bill Gates y sus vacunas, otros al 5G... pero nadie se cree que esto sea un evento casual
> 
> Quizá el hecho de que vivimos en un mundo "globalizado", hace que la gente vea vídeos de un parque en Berlín, unas terrazas en Estocolmo o unas playas en Florida, y piense... pero qué coño me están contando?¿
> 
> En cuanto a lo de los cupones chinos, allí pueden hacerlo, pero en Italia los que han regalado eran de 25 euros, por persona... y yo creo que en España no hay dinero ni para regalar un rasca y gana de 50 céntimos



Si esto desemboca en la implantación del famoso y manido chip...sin el cual no se podrá "ni comprar ni vender"...verás crecer el número de descreídos exponencialmente...


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> En esto puedo estar casi de acuerdo por completo...
> 
> Aun así sigo siendo reacio a que sea totalmente un teatro lo que estamos viendo...que lo es, es un teatro sin duda, nosotros en nuestra caverna solo vemos sombras chinescas, nunca mejor dicho, pero la obra sigue con o sin espectadores...
> 
> Los muertos están ahí, sean por el virus, sean por un efecto nocebo...sean por depresión colectiva...están ahí.



Si, la gente se muere. Igual que etiquetas con un nuevo nombre una enfermedad ya existente, "robas" los muertos por otras enfermedades y dices que ha sido el nuevo virus...

Por algo están prohibidas las autopsias: pueden dar los datos que quieran ya que no hay nadie que lo compruebe ni hay un test fiable para diagnosticar la presencia de un virus que si estás de acuerdo en lo expuesto anteriormente, posiblemente lo tengamos todos junto a millones más de diferentes virus, bacterias, hongos y levaduras que viven en nuestro cuerpo formando un ecosistema que se autorregula.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Para mí, sacársela sería admitir que las vacunas son un fraude, el timoSida también y que posiblemente todos los "virus y bacterias" que viven en nosotros forman un ecosistema complejo que se autorregula y que son principalmente problemas de índole psíquica o emocional lo que causa su desequilibrio (conexión mente-cuerpo)_. _Es decir, el desequilibrio en los virus y bacterias que viven en nuestro cuerpo y provocan síntomas de enfermedades son la consecuencia de un desequilibrio emocional o psíquico, no la causa de la enfermedad.




Hay que entender que si dice algo así, queda inhabilitado de por vida por el sistema.

Eso solo lo podemos decir los muertos de hambre sin nada que perder.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Abr 2020)




----------



## Vilux (20 Abr 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> En esto puedo estar casi de acuerdo por completo...
> 
> Aun así sigo siendo reacio a que sea totalmente un teatro lo que estamos viendo...que lo es, es un teatro sin duda, nosotros en nuestra caverna solo vemos sombras chinescas, nunca mejor dicho, pero la obra sigue con o sin espectadores...
> 
> Los muertos están ahí, sean por el virus, sean por un efecto nocebo...sean por depresión colectiva...están ahí.



Los muertos están ahí y son parte de la representación.

*El porqué de las UCI y los ventiladores.*


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


>



JODER, QUE BUENO!!! Muchas gracias.


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

*copypaste)*

Dejo link a "equilibrios interesantes". ( Ké ganas k el ruso empiece a enseñar la patita y pasen a primer plano charletas del punto "Petro-Rublo-Gold" y otras yerbas @Spielzeug )

*The Oil and Gold Disconnect and Why It Matters: Price Wars and the USD


La desconexión del petróleo y el oro y por qué es importante: ataque al dólar estadounidense*
20/04/2020

*La relación petróleo-oro está fuera de los gráficos*
El oro y el petróleo son los dos productos más vistos en el mundo.
A su manera, ambos son indicadores de la salud de la economía. Por lo general, se mueven en tándem entre sí.
El pensamiento es así ...
Un alto precio del petróleo alimenta el costo del transporte de bienes y alimenta el temor a la inflación de los precios. Lo que generalmente significa que los inversores recurren al oro como cobertura de la inflación.
No es una relación perfecta, pero durante la mayor parte de los últimos 40 años, la relación petróleo-oro se ha mantenido dentro de una banda de aproximadamente 0.05-0.1.
Lo que significa que un barril de petróleo valía aproximadamente 0.05–0.1 onzas troy de oro. Puede invertir esa proporción en su cabeza y le dará un promedio de 15.8 barriles de petróleo por una onza de oro en los últimos 25 años.
El punto clave es que cuanto mayor sea la relación petróleo-oro, más caro será el petróleo en términos de oro. Cuanto más baja es la relación, más barata.
Ahora mira este cuadro:





_Fuente: longtermtrends.net_
[Haga clic para abrir en una nueva ventana]​
Ahora no necesita ser un asistente de gráficos para ver que esta proporción se ha desplomado por debajo de un mínimo de 45 años.
En otras palabras, el petróleo nunca ha sido tan barato en términos de oro. ¡Una onza de oro te compra casi 80 barriles de petróleo!
Entonces, ¿qué significa eso y por qué es importante?
Esto es cuando tuve mi momento _Alicia en el país de las maravillas_ ...
*Vienen después del 'Todopoderoso'*
Entonces, mirar este cuadro me llevó a un montón de investigaciones oscuras que nunca antes había encontrado.
Y lo que señaló es un esfuerzo concertado para poner fin al sistema de petrodólares dominado por Estados Unidos que ha dominado el mundo durante los últimos 45 años.
Es una historia complicada y de varias capas que involucra oligarcas rusos, banqueros europeos, jeques del Medio Oriente y comunistas chinos. Y es una continuación de la historia interminable del dinero.
Trataré de resumir la esencia de esto hoy ...
Antes del dólar estadounidense, era el oro el que sustentaba el sistema financiero mundial. Fue el "petróleo" del dinero, el combustible que hizo funcionar el sistema financiero.
Por el contrario, el aceite fue a su vez el 'oro negro' de la 20 ª siglo.
Literalmente hizo girar al mundo, incluso hoy ...
Este cuadro lo ayudará a contextualizar cuán importantes son estos dos productos en el gran esquema de las cosas. Enanizan a todos los demás en tamaño y alcance.





_Fuente: Visual Capitalist_
[Haga clic para abrir en una nueva ventana]​
Como saben, el petróleo se está volviendo barato mientras el precio del oro está aumentando.
Nos ha llevado a esta situación en la que la relación petróleo-oro nunca había sido tan baja y la antigua relación económica entre el petróleo y el oro estaba tan desconectada.
Ahora, piense por qué el petróleo se está volviendo barato hoy.
Según la prensa convencional, los sauditas y los rusos no pueden aceptar los recortes de producción de la OPEP y la inundación de petróleo está bajando los precios del petróleo. Están en 'guerra', nos hacen creer.
Basura digo ...
Los sauditas y Rusia son conocidos aliados cercanos.
La imagen a continuación del presidente Putin y el príncipe heredero saudí chocando unas pocas semanas después del asesinato del periodista saudí Jamal Khashoggi en la embajada saudita en Turquía, es una que nunca olvidaré.





_Fuente: USA Today_
[Haga clic para abrir en una nueva ventana]​
Una imagen dice más que mil palabras, como dicen. No, mi opinión es que estos dos están muy confabulados entre sí.
Este ataque al precio del petróleo es, en gran medida, un movimiento deliberado.
Lo que lleva a la siguiente pregunta ...
¿Por qué harían más barato el petróleo, el mismo producto que venden y financian su economía?
Bueno, en parte, es para combatir el auge de la industria del petróleo de esquisto bituminoso de EE. UU. Van por la yugular aquí, y tratan de sacar a muchos productores de energía de EE. UU.
Pero ese es solo el objetivo de nivel superior.
En realidad tienen un objetivo más grande. El 'todopoderoso' dólar estadounidense mismo.
Usted ve, los enemigos de los Estados Unidos saben que mientras el dólar estadounidense domine el mundo, tienen una gran ventaja sobre todos los demás.
Pueden imprimir dinero a voluntad y usarlo para comprar bienes, financiar guerras, fabricar armas y, en general, hacer lo que quieran. Un hecho que los Estados Unidos han frotado durante mucho tiempo en la cara de todos.
Pero la historia ha demostrado que la mayoría de los imperios se vuelven demasiado adictos a este poder. Y finalmente caen primero por la degradación de su moneda.
Es como el Imperio Romano declinó, por ejemplo.
Comenzaron a recortar las esquinas de sus monedas para acuñar nuevas monedas, luego comenzaron a mezclar metales más baratos. Era una pendiente resbaladiza, y cuando Roma cayó, su moneda no valía nada.
Ahora piensa en esto ...
Si puede hacer que un país rebaje su moneda, está atacando una de sus fortalezas fundamentales. Es un acto de guerra silencioso y sin sangre.
*Entonces, ¿cómo haces que EE. UU. Rebaje su moneda?*
Bueno, no es que ya no lo estuvieran haciendo. Los niveles de deuda de los Estados Unidos han estado creciendo durante décadas. Pero ahora, las impresoras de dinero están en pleno efecto.
Aquí es donde entra el ataque al precio del petróleo ...
La semana pasada, Estados Unidos anunció $ 2,3 billones en dinero de rescate, algunos de los cuales se utilizarían para rescatar el mercado de bonos 'basura'. Este es el mercado para las personas que han prestado dinero a prestatarios menos solventes.
Y sorpresa, sorpresa, una gran parte de ese mercado son las compañías petroleras de EE. UU. Que tomaron prestadas enormes cantidades en la búsqueda para convertir a EE. UU. En una superpotencia petrolera.
Según MarketWatch, las compañías de energía constituyen la mayor parte del mercado de bonos basura de $ 1.5 trillones.
A medida que Estados Unidos imprime más y más dólares para apuntalar partes de su economía que no funcionan, no puede tener un efecto sobre cómo el mundo ve al dólar estadounidense.
*Y a medida que se desarrolla esa historia, el oro potencialmente se convierte en parte de un sistema alternativo para fijar precios de productos básicos como el petróleo.*
Luke Gromen de la investigación macroeconómica de FFTT lo dijo sin rodeos:


> " _Hemos estado diciendo durante años que a medida que madura el mercado del petróleo multidivisa, los incentivos de los productores de petróleo cambian de" cortar los suministros de petróleo para maximizar los USD "a" producir por completo "._
> 'La _OPEP no es necesaria si se rompe el monopolio del USD en el mercado petrolero. Este es el juego de ajedrez que Putin está jugando. _'



*Ajedrez 4D*
No solo el ajedrez, sino más bien el ajedrez 4D.
Hay muchas partes móviles y no pretendo poder decirte cómo se desarrolla todo esto.
Pero como se puede ver, no _es_ una historia más profunda en el trabajo aquí. Algo más allá de los titulares superficiales de la corriente principal.
Esto es lo que sabemos:
Involucra oro, petróleo y el dólar estadounidense.
Implica el control del sistema financiero global y el concepto mismo de dinero.
E involucra a los jugadores más importantes en la política global.
Como inversionista, es una historia que necesita saber. Lo vigilaré en los próximos meses. Habrá muchos giros y vueltas con seguridad.
Si cree que Estados Unidos está en el último plano, entonces la oportunidad inmediata es en oro. Por el contrario, si cree en la fortaleza de los Estados Unidos, entonces podría haber grandes oportunidades en el petróleo en los próximos meses.


----------



## 34Pepe (20 Abr 2020)

Correlación instalación redes 5G y[/QUOTE]


Rune dijo:


> Correlación instalación redes 5G y número de casos coronavirus.
> 
> *PANDEMIA Y CINCOGE. Estudio científico*



Por muy mejorable que sea su comunicación, es curioso que si una persona puede correlacionar estos datos estadísticamente, los gobiernos están más que informados con los medios que disponen

Hay muchos escenarios en esta guerra.....


----------



## Rune (20 Abr 2020)

Antoni Estrada, no te cansas de hacer el ridículo??

AY!! Ha puesto ondas mecánicas en vez de electromagnéticas!!!

Pues si, metecato, porque me da igual para lo que te quería decir, pero como eres una pesetero interesado que te importa una mierda la humanidad, vienes con argumentos falaces de mierda.

La potencia, la potencia!!

Aquí puedes ver, como lo que define la materia, son las frecuencias, no la potencia, pardillo que eres un pardillo. jajajaja

Verás que a cualquier frecuencia, la materia, adopta un patrón, que es completamente independiente de la potencia..



*Resonance Experiment! (Full Version - With Tones)*




en este, que es más corto podeis ver la frecuencia encima.


----------



## Rune (20 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Correlación instalación redes 5G y




Por muy mejorable que sea su comunicación, es curioso que si una persona puede correlacionar estos datos estadísticamente, los gobiernos están más que informados con los medios que disponen

Hay muchos escenarios en esta guerra.....
[/QUOTE]

Mire usted e Sánchez con ese discurso que parece un cura, como le importa un carajo eliminar a sus compatriotas.

Y como yo, con mi lenguaje verdulero, llevo 700 páginas aguantando insultos de todo tipo, porque busco el bien de la humanidad y de la naturaleza, junto a otros compañeros del mundo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> *copypaste)*
> 
> Dejo link a "equilibrios interesantes". ( Ké ganas k el ruso empiece a enseñar la patita y pasen a primer plano charletas del punto "Petro-Rublo-Gold" y otras yerbas @Spielzeug )
> 
> ...



Se agradecen artículos de gente que llega a las mismas conclusiones con diferente información: el juego va de quitar el privilegio a los emisores del dólar (la pandemia es el escenario para gestionarlo) y hay muchos actores diferentes aliados para conseguirlo.

El juego monetario requiere también acabar con el dominio del COMEX para establecer el precio del oro, ya que su manipulación es posible si es el emisor del medio de pago el que fija el precio de la reserva de valor en un mercado que permite las ventas al descubierto.

El mercado de Londres ha tenido que salir al rescate del COMEX pero no consiguen arreglar las tensiones que hay entre los diferentes mercados. Cada mercado tiene un precio en función de la divisa en la que esté denominado:







Aquí dejo el link al artículo donde aparece ese gráfico:

London, Gold Hub for Centuries, Eyes Delivery ‘Around the World’ - BNN Bloomberg

Admiten que el mercado está roto y plantean un cambio en las reglas para poder sacar el oro de Londres para controlar las diferencias de precios entre mercados (rescatar al COMEX). También se reserva la posibilidad de cerrar las bóvedas donde se custodia por el "virus" (y cerrar así la posibilidad de sacar oro). Esta última posibilidad es una amenaza para todos aquellos países que guardan allí sus reservas y para la mayoría de ETFs que igualmente lo guardan allí principalmente.

China puede fijar su propio precio y decide cuanto oro sale de su país, quién está autorizado a hacerlo y en qué condiciones lo permitiría.


----------



## ESC (20 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El juego monetario requiere también acabar con el dominio del COMEX para establecer el precio del oro, ya que su manipulación es posible si es el emisor del medio de pago el que fija el precio de la reserva de valor en un mercado que permite las ventas al descubierto.



Aún empiezo ahora vislumbrar la jugada maestra China.

Aprovecho para preguntarle. ¿Piensan los Chinos que su criptomoneda basada en oro vaya a desplazar todo el fiat sobre el que se rigen?. ¿Piensan sacar criptomonedas basadas en otros metales preciosos?.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Creo que estoy empezando a estar optimista.


----------



## ESC (20 Abr 2020)

¿No puede esta criptomoneda China conducirnos a un conflicto internacional en el corto plazo?. A pesar de la destrucción mutua asegurada.

Supongo que ya estamos en el, de ahí el motivo del hilo.


----------



## esseri (20 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> ¿No puede esta criptomoneda China conducirnos a un conflicto internacional en el corto plazo?. A pesar de la destrucción mutua asegurada.
> 
> Supongo que ya estamos en el, de ahí el motivo del hilo.



Mientras ese respaldo en Oro no exista oficialmente, no hay dilema.

*p.d.*


ESC dijo:


> ¿Piensan sacar criptomonedas basadas en otros metales preciosos?.



Rusia sí lo anunció. En un conglomerado de empresas productoras, tipo "Libra" de Facebook...pero de materias primas. Tenían su blockchain chequeada y la presentaban en un evento internacional hará mes y pico. Ni recuerdo si se suspendió por el kolonavilus o no...pero tendrás el link hara éso, mes y pico en el hilo.


----------



## ESC (20 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Mientras ese respaldo en Oro no exista oficialmente, no hay dilema.



Cierto. Habrá que ver cómo se desarrolla la jugada, pues.


----------



## ESC (20 Abr 2020)

China, con esta jugada está demostrando tener un profundo conocimiento sobre los principios fundamentales sobre los que se rige la economía. No sé cómo le saldrá la jugada en el largo plazo.

Estoy preocupado por España, observo las preocupaciones y discursos del entorno y nadie reflexiona sobre la relevancia del patrón monetario y la autoridad monetaria.

Con lo cual, les resulta más sencillo centrarse en la dicotomía falsa izquierda/derecha. Dicotomía falsa como capitalismo/socialismo, o centrarse en el paroxismo de la ideología liberal o socialista.

Es el escenario perfecto para un enfrentamiento civil en el que se conformen bandos que reclamen un estado autoritario y me duele escribirlo, pero el minarquismo o el liberalismo poco tienen que hacer ante una crisis del propio patrón monetario deuda. Siempre ha resultado difícil tratar de conjugar liberalismo y patriotismo si uno no pretende liderar la causa global.

Bueno, solamente quería dejar constancia de estas preocupaciones y sin lugar a dudas entramos de lleno en una nueva era.


----------



## Victor Chanov (20 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por España, observo las preocupaciones y discursos del entorno y nadie reflexiona sobre la relevancia del patrón monetario y la autoridad monetaria.



Curiosamente, España es el único país de Europa que no quiere iniciar la desescalada. Alemania, Francia o Italia ya están aprendiendo a vivir "con el virus", y la mentalidad aquí es miedosa, estatista, no hay iniciativa individual ninguna, nadie se preocupa por la economía


----------



## Pinovski (21 Abr 2020)

me comentan que hay petroleras estadounidenses


alquilando naves industriales por toda la península ibérica


para almacenar stock


exxon una de ellas


están a la desesperada para que deje de bajar el precio


esperan un subida de precio de alquiler de naves y de suelo industrial en general


están pagando lo que sea


movimientos también en las Islas Canarias


----------



## Pinovski (21 Abr 2020)

me comunica un conocido que está habiendo mucho movimiento ahora mismo me dicen por línea interna que el presidente de REPSOL ha llamado a Reyes Maroto para decirle que están en el guano marrano y que necesitan ayuda


Ábalos preguntando por la posiblidad de transportar cisternas en aviones, se utiliza en ocasiones para repostar otros aviones


----------



## sonsol (21 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Curiosamente, España es el único país de Europa que no quiere iniciar la desescalada. Alemania, Francia o Italia ya están aprendiendo a vivir "con el virus", y la mentalidad aquí es miedosa, estatista, no hay iniciativa individual ninguna, nadie se preocupa por la economía



Desescalar a dónde? Al infierno? La gente sin trabajo, las arcas vacías...menudo panorama.


----------



## Victor Chanov (21 Abr 2020)

sonsol dijo:


> Desescalar a dónde? Al infierno? La gente sin trabajo, las arcas vacías...menudo panorama.



A la vida real. El que tenga una ferretería, que la abra. La que tenga una tienda de ropa, que la abra. Pero que el estado NO PROHIBA abrir, sino que se les de la oportunidad de volver a ganar dinero


----------



## sonsol (21 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> A la vida real. El que tenga una ferretería, que la abra. La que tenga una tienda de ropa, que la abra. Pero que el estado NO PROHIBA abrir, sino que se les de la oportunidad de volver a ganar dinero



Pero no ves que no van a vender nada porque la gente no tiene dinero, está asustada y que van a haber todo tipo de robos cuando dejen abrir los negocios?


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2020)

Parece que la moronegrada ya la esta liando en La France...La Grandeur...


----------



## NS 4 (21 Abr 2020)

Si es queeee...cuando importas millones y millones de personas con "otras costumbres" ...es lo que pasa...que ahora son "sus costumbres"...

Y que dejen de percibir la paguita...verás...


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

*Un club chino comienza a construir el estadio de fútbol más grande del mundo por 1.7 billones de dólares.*

A medida que se levantan las restricciones de cierre en China para frenar la pandemia del coronavirus, un club de fútbol chino se propone volver a la marcha de las cosas con aplomo.

Guangzhou Evergrande anunció que han comenzado las obras de un llamativo estadio de 100.000 asientos, que sería el mayor estadio de fútbol del mundo.

Diseñado en forma de flor de loto, el estadio costará 1.700 millones de dólares (12.000 millones de yuanes) y estará terminado a finales de 2022.
Las obras comenzaron el jueves pasado, con el objetivo de convertirse en "un nuevo hito de clase mundial comparable a la Ópera de Sydney y al Burj Khalifa de Dubai, y un importante símbolo del fútbol chino que va a llegar al mundo", según el presidente del conglomerado inmobiliario Evergrande, Xia Haijun.

Chinese club begins constructing world's biggest soccer stadium for $1.7 billion


----------



## Ignorante1 (21 Abr 2020)

sonsol dijo:


> Desescalar a dónde? Al infierno? La gente sin trabajo, las arcas vacías...menudo panorama.



Calla que falta el plan "E" no te diste cuenta?. LLoramos o reímos.


----------



## sonsol (21 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> *Un club chino comienza a construir el estadio de fútbol más grande del mundo por 1.7 billones de dólares.*
> 
> A medida que se levantan las restricciones de cierre en China para frenar la pandemia del coronavirus, un club de fútbol chino se propone volver a la marcha de las cosas con aplomo.
> 
> ...



Si esto es cierto, qué manera más estúpida malgastar recursos.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2020)

Sin comentarios... Esa es la magnitud del problema: la única forma de "rescatar" la economía es salvar a los bancos de sus inversiones fallidas (con la economía mundial parada, todas son fallidas)


G7 backs debt moratorium for poor countries if G20 creditors, Paris Club join

El pago de la deuda externa de la mayoría de países está parado. Los préstamos en dólares no tienen colateral tangible lo cual va a suponer otro agujero en las cuentas de los prestamistas. En general los han sido para financiar gastos corrientes (corrupción en muchos casos) no inversiones y no van a ser devueltos en las circunstancias actuales. Los préstamos que ha hecho China han servido para construir infraestructuras principalmente y tienen como colateral el uso de la propia infraestructura que han financiado (puertos, ferrocarriles, telecomunicaciones...) lo cual mitiga el impacto al prestamista en caso de incumplimiento de la deuda. 

Shape global narratives for telling China's stories - Chinadaily.com.cn
Narrativa, todo es narrativa... Y ahí está la guerra por la percepción del conflicto. Siendo una guerra por el control del mapa de la realidad no suele ser percibida por la gente ya que en general no tienen consciencia de que el mapa no es la realidad (con)fundiendo ambas en una sola pieza.

En este caso la guerra es contra los medios que acusan a China de haber creado el virus. A nivel interno son los medios de comunicación los que infectan el mapa de la realidad de sus lectores, muchas veces en contra de la postura oficial del gobierno creando conflicto que deriva fácilmente en revoluciones de colores. 

Ahora es el turno del diario Bild en Alemania, el más influyente del país, que se pasa a la narrativa del origen chino del virus:

Bild editor sells soul attacking China's virus record: Global Times editorial - Global Times

China dice que el editor ha vendido su alma... A quién se la ha vendido? Casi todos los medios se concentran en pocas manos y sus intereses son muy concretos: imponer una visión del mundo favorable a las élites.

Aquí los valores que promueven:
Grundsätze und Werte - Axel Springer SE

_Defendemos la libertad, el estado de derecho, la democracia y una Europa unida.
Apoyamos al pueblo judío y el derecho de Israel a existir.
Mostramos nuestra solidaridad en la comunidad liberal de valores con los Estados Unidos de América.
Estamos comprometidos con una economía de mercado libre y social.
Rechazamos el extremismo político y religioso_


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

sonsol dijo:


> Si esto es cierto, qué manera más estúpida malgastar recursos.



No conoces a los chinos!

_____________

Sobre la drámatica caída del precio del petróleo de ayer







Esta dramática caída de los precios del petróleo muestra que la economía mundial se ha paralizado. El daño será inimaginable y desencadenará una depresión profunda y duradera.

Todos aquellos que hasta ahora han encontrado las medidas del gobierno súper buenas para restringir la sociedad y la economía debido al pánico del corona se quejarán y gritarán más fuerte cuando pierdan sus trabajos, no obtengan más dinero y no les quede nada para comer.

¡¡Resultará que la cura es más mortal que la enfermedad!!

Como recordatorio, la familia Rockefeller sacó toda su inversión de la industria petrolera en 2016 y colocó todos sus activos estafados por el petróleo durante los últimos 150 años en otros lugares. Ahora ya sabemos por qué.


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

Santo cagarro, ké horterada !


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Curiosamente, España es el único país de Europa que no quiere iniciar la desescalada. Alemania, Francia o Italia ya están aprendiendo a vivir "con el virus", y la mentalidad aquí es miedosa, estatista, no hay iniciativa individual ninguna, nadie se preocupa por la economía



Ni por la economía, ni por nada.

Tras mostrar esta noticia a compañeros míos alemanes, austríacos y suizos

Ejército: El Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez le ordena fumigar productos químicos desde aviones para intentar frenar el coronavirus

me preguntan en alemán muy indignados lo siguiente, que gustosamente os traduzco y comparto con vosotros:

"¿Es eso real o es una sátira? 
Porque tú lo estás compartiendo, creo que es real. 
¿Hay alguna crítica a estas resoluciones?
¿Hay una oposición en España?
¿Existe la discusión libre en Internet? 
¿Con quién puedes aliarte en el vecindario? 
¿Es cierto que el Gobierno español, los medios de comunicación españoles, mantienen a la gente con miedo? 
¿Dónde está la oposición?"

Ya tengo trabajo para contestarles.


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Ni por la economía, ni por nada.
> 
> Tras mostrar esta noticia a compañeros míos alemanes, austríacos y suizos
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿esta gente del link no dice la verdad?


¿Se ha autorizado fumigar con aviones militares para frenar el coronavirus? El Ministerio de Defensa y la UME indican que es la regularización de una medida que "en ningún caso" se hace con "aviones" - Maldita.es


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China dice que el editor ha vendido su alma... A quién se la ha vendido? Casi todos los medios se concentran en pocas manos y sus intereses son muy concretos: imponer una visión del mundo favorable a las élites.
> 
> Aquí los valores que promueven:
> Grundsätze und Werte - Axel Springer SE
> ...



Te recomiendo un par de artículos en alemán sobre los dueños de los medios de comunicación. 

Zeit, Stern, Spiegel, Focus – Wer gehört zu wem? - netzfrauen

Pressefreiheit? Die Macht der Medienmogule Bertelsmann und Springer - alle in einem Boot mit den Konzernen - Es ist gut zu wissen, wem welche Medien gehören - netzfrauen

Con ver p.ej. ciertos artículos del semanario 'Der Spiegel' se sabe perfectamente a quien pertenece. Llevo años leyendo este semanario en papel.


----------



## NewDeal (21 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que yo veo en ese vídeo es un tipo de la Rockefeller Fundation diciendo que las vacunas son efectivas, que el timoSida existe y que la gente tiene que salir a la calle que es donde ELLOS pueden generar la situación que necesitan para crear una revolución de colores y desestabilizar los países que no sigan su guión. Acaba pidiendo que la gente salga a la calle a "luchar por sus derechos" (= revolución de colores). Yo le veo muy "filántropo" igual que los miembros de la fundación que le da trabajo.
> 
> Es cierto que el confinamiento es inútil para detener una enfermedad que no es más que narrativa (síntomas de la gripe común con un nuevo nombre). Pero el objetivo de esta gente no es parar una enfermedad si no una narrativa que no controlan.
> 
> ...


----------



## 34Pepe (21 Abr 2020)

Erase una vez......

Aprovechando que un asteroide pasaba cerca de la Tierra y que los gobiernos desconocían las consecuencias geológicas de su cercanía, se reunieron en las más altas esferas y decidieron crear un virus para confinar a la población en espera de que su paso fuera lo menos traumático posible.

En su primera órbita "cerca" de la Tierra, la siguiente y última se creía que sería en diciembre 2020, las consecuencias geológicas no pasaron más allá de la entrada en erupción de 15 volcanes el mismo día y el desplazamiento de una gran masa de hierro desde el núcleo terrestre. Ambos hechos relacionados quizás con el efecto "imán" del asteroide y su masa de hierro. Un oportuno cierre de los mayores observatorios y telescopios del mundo que lo podían captar ocultaron el hecho al gran público.

Al mismo tiempo que se decidía el plan del "virus" por las altas esferas mundiales al unísono, algunas de ellas decidieron aprovechar en su propio interés el momento y arrimar el áscua a su sardina para tomar posiciones ventajosas y beneficiarse.... más y más gente influyente se fue informando, creando sus planes paralelos para aprovecharse de la situación.

De manera que lo que en un principio era sólo tener a la gente segura en casa con los hospitales preparados y el ejército en las calles por si fuera necesario enfrentarse a una situación de catástrofe se convirtió en la hora H para sacar ventaja por gobiernos, políticos en año electoral, grandes corporaciones, países aspirantes, países petroleros y diferentes sectores productivos y financieros.

Excepto los planes gubernamentales originales poca cosa salió según lo previsto. Incluso los gobiernos se contradecían, no todos estaban informados, la necesidad de saber se aplicó sólo a quien jugaría un papel importante. Además el virus fue más virulento de lo planeado creando una mortalidad mayor de la estimada. Y en cuanto a los planes particulares no hicieron más que crear confusión. Los planes de unos chocaban frontalmente con los planes de otros, las medidas que favorecián unos intereses perjudicaban a los demás, petróleo, divisas, oro, comercio, producción, transporte, materias primeras, empleo...

Nada se podía hacer para arreglarlo, el caos fue inmenso durante unos meses, pero no se podía hacer público. De hacerlo miles de denuncias de familiares con fallecidos, parados, negocios quebrados, etc esperaban a los instigadores del plan.

Lo único que pudieron hacer era taparlo todo y tomar nota para hacerlo mejor la próxima vez.

Y colorín colorado este cuento se ha.....acabado?

Si te ha gustado el cuento puedes aplaudir esta tarde a las 20h en tu balcón.


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Entonces, ¿esta gente del link no dice la verdad?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ha autorizado fumigar con aviones militares para frenar el coronavirus? El Ministerio de Defensa y la UME indican que es la regularización de una medida que "en ningún caso" se hace con "aviones" - Maldita.es
> ...



Gracias por el aporte. Lo leeré muy detenidamente.
Con solo leer la palabra 'maldita' y '*Hazte maldito, hazte maldita.* Únete y apóyanos en nuestra batalla contra la mentira.' me da mucho yuyu.


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. Lo leeré muy detenidamente.
> Con solo leer la palabra 'maldita' y '*Hazte maldito, hazte maldita.* Únete y apóyanos en nuestra batalla contra la mentira.' me da mucho yuyu.



Desde luego, uno no sabe ya en quién confiar...


----------



## individualina (21 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Santo cagarro, ké horterada !



jajajaja pues sí.

Si lo hicieran en piedra sería preocupante porque perduraría muchos siglos, pero afortunadamente ya no construimos como los egipcios. Si se hace, dentro de un puñado de generaciones quedará poco de esa "flor". Se libran.


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

Mientras que el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania, Heiko Maas, frena las expectativas sobre las posibilidades de vuelo durante las vacaciones de verano, *el Canciller de Austria, Sebastian Kurz (ÖVP), es más optimista: Kurz cree que es posible la reanudación del tráfico aéreo internacional entre los estados con una exitosa estrategia anticorona.*

Espera un escenario en el que los estados internacionales reabrirían sus fronteras entre sí que han sido derrotados por el virus o tienen tasas de infección muy bajas, dijo el jefe de gobierno en Viena. *"Es como un club, donde sólo puedes unirte si no hay riesgo para la salud."* 

Coronavirus News am Dienstag: Die wichtigsten Entwicklungen zu Sars-CoV-2 und Covid-19 - DER SPIEGEL - Wissenschaft


----------



## ESC (21 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Sin comentarios... Esa es la magnitud del problema: la única forma de "rescatar" la economía es salvar a los bancos de sus inversiones fallidas (con la economía mundial parada, todas son fallidas)



Me río por no llorar.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Los préstamos que ha hecho China han servido para construir infraestructuras principalmente y tienen como colateral el uso de la propia infraestructura que han financiado (puertos, ferrocarriles, telecomunicaciones...) lo cual mitiga el impacto al prestamista en caso de incumplimiento de la deuda.



Brillante, ese es el auténtico valor de las cosas.

Sin embargo hay algo más que no puedo dejar escapar.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Narrativa, todo es narrativa... Y ahí está la guerra por la percepción del conflicto.



Productividad, manipulación y poder.

Sobre la productividad y la manipulación poco que comentar. Sobre el duelo de poder sigo dándole vueltas, Obviamente los estados siguen compitiendo entre sí pero la inquietud que trato de transmitir tiene que ve con qué agente juega como autoridad monetaria. 

¿Regresar al oro concede soberanía a los países?. Teniendo en cuenta cómo funcionan los mercados en su totalidad, sigo teniendo mis dudas. 

Está claro que la narrativa para demonizar a China seguirá en aumento pero sigo teniendo en cuenta lo expuesto anteriormente. 

----------------------------------------------

Ya estamos tardando en sacar nuestra propia criptomoneda basada en oro, por cierto.


----------



## angela82 (21 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Entonces, ¿esta gente del link no dice la verdad?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ha autorizado fumigar con aviones militares para frenar el coronavirus? El Ministerio de Defensa y la UME indican que es la regularización de una medida que "en ningún caso" se hace con "aviones" - Maldita.es
> ...



El artículo de "maldita" es pesadito. Me he ido directamete al BOE.

De entre las técnicas más eficaces de desinfección se encuentran la utilización de *medios aéreos* pues a través de ellos, con técnicas de nebulización, termonebulización y micronebulización, se alcanzan todas las superficies con rapidez, evitando depender de la aplicación manual, que es más lenta, y en ocasiones no llega a todas las superficies por existir obstáculos que impiden llegar a las mismas.

Como a mi tampoco me quedaba claro que son 'medios aéreos', he buscado y esto es lo que se ve:

medios aéreos - Buscar con Google

También hablan de '*desinfecciones áereas*' y lo mismo. Da lugar a una mala interpretación e incomprensión de lo que se trata. Deberían redactar mejor lo que aprueban, pero quizá no interese.

En el vídeo del enlace, Miguel Angel Villarroya, habla de aerosoles y no aeronaves. No sé que será mejor:

*Efectos sobre la salud*

Aerosol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

También dice "la UME podrá usar en zonas ... en *ambientes cerrados* este tipo de medios para dispersar ..."

Sin embargo, en el BOE pone:

Se autoriza a las Unidades NBQ de las Fuerzas Armadas y a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, dentro de las actuaciones generales de desinfección de *espacios, tanto públicos como privados*, que con ocasión de la situación del estado de alarma vienen realizando las citadas unidades, a utilizar aquellos biocidas del grupo principal 1, descritos en el artículo 1.1 del Real Decreto 830/2010, de 25 de junio, por el que se establece la normativa reguladora de la capacitación para realizar tratamientos con biocidas, que están autorizados y relacionados por el Ministerio de Sanidad como eficaces para la lucha contra el COVID-19.

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2020-4492

Espacios? Que yo sepa, los espacios pueden ser abiertos y cerrados. 

Resumiendo: Usan un lenguaje y conceptos muy vagos que dan lugar a confusión o disfraz de lo que realmente van a realizar.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Desde luego, uno no sabe ya en quién confiar...



Yo solamente confío en mí y en lo que mis razonamientos e intuiciones me revelan.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Abr 2020)

Me lo traigo del hilo de @Vilux 

Follow the white rabbit. El conejo de Alicia.


----------



## GreenBack (21 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Erase una vez......
> 
> Aprovechando que un asteroide pasaba cerca de la Tierra y que los gobiernos desconocían las consecuencias geológicas de su cercanía, se reunieron en las más altas esferas y decidieron crear un virus para confinar a la población en espera de que su paso fuera lo menos traumático posible.
> 
> ...



Algo así pensaba yo al principio. Incluso posteé sobre ello.
Pero ese plan tiene un gran fallo.
Dices:

"...era sólo tener a la gente SEGURA en casa, con los HOSPITALES PREPARADOS..."

Eso presupone creer que a los que gobiernan les importa la seguridad y la salud de la gente, cuando es todo lo contrario. Buscan enfermarla y que pase hambre. Les aterrorizan y les dan tratamientos que les llevan a la tumba. Dejan a los ancianos incomunicados y desatendidos.

NO les importamos. Si viniera el meteorito y matara a la mitad de gente, les haría un favor.


----------



## 34Pepe (21 Abr 2020)

GreenBack dijo:


> Algo así pensaba yo al principio. Incluso posteé sobre ello.
> Pero ese plan tiene un gran fallo.
> Dices:
> 
> ...




Bueno, mi primer mensaje en Burbuja fue de este estilo al quedarme confinado, no entendía que sólo hubiera mala gente al mando y me gustaría pensar que si les importamos, aunque sea para sacarnos el dinero....


----------



## esseri (21 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Bueno, mi primer mensaje en Burbuja fue de este estilo al quedarme confinado, no entendía que sólo hubiera mala gente al mando y me gustaría pensar que si les importamos, aunque sea para sacarnos el dinero....



A los jubiletas ya se lo han sacado durante décadas...ahora es cuando se lo deberían devolver. 

Los mandas al tacho, petas la población de nuevos currantes jóvenes( inmis )...y reinicio de loop. K pague Rita.


p.d. por cierto, me encaja con algo k estoy pipeando ahora mismo.


----------



## Ustudre (21 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> El artículo de "maldita" es pesadito. Me he ido directamete al BOE.
> 
> De entre las técnicas más eficaces de desinfección se encuentran la utilización de *medios aéreos* pues a través de ellos, con técnicas de nebulización, termonebulización y micronebulización, se alcanzan todas las superficies con rapidez, evitando depender de la aplicación manual, que es más lenta, y en ocasiones no llega a todas las superficies por existir obstáculos que impiden llegar a las mismas.
> 
> ...



En la rueda de prensa del comité técnico de ayer o anteayer, no me acuerdo, ya les preguntaron a ver si iban a fumigar a la población. Mientras les hacían la pregunta creo que a todos les faltó poco para descojonarse, y fué el general ese a cargo del ejército el que, si no recuerdo mal, dijo que no iban a hacerlo desde el aire. No recuerdo su respuesta al detalle.

Enlazaría el vídeo pero no tengo ganas de buscar el momento justo cuando les preguntan eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2020)

NewDeal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 296216



Dicen que ha aparecido una "nueva" y mortal enfermedad que ocasiona síntomas similares a los que se producen cuando tienes miedo a morir... La profecía autocumplida.


----------



## esseri (22 Abr 2020)

esseri dijo:


> A los jubiletas ya se lo han sacado durante décadas...ahora es cuando se lo deberían devolver.
> 
> Los mandas al tacho, petas la población de nuevos currantes jóvenes( inmis )...y reinicio de loop. K pague Rita.
> 
> ...



A raíz de ésto, un apunte k se cruza con una noticia reciente k estaba ojeando.

Ya comenté algo más atrás sobre Alex pentland (* Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?* )científico premium impulsor del presunto "Google de las predicciones IA & Big Data " mediante su propia crypto y además, a cargo de toda la estructura blockchain& Big Data del MIT...fulano con una prosa cercana a la rima y pinta de bucólica awelita Paz. Estos días me preguntaba como ENDOR no salía a la palestra con algún uso práctico hacia el kolonavilus, etc ...la ocasión la pìntan calva para un buen autobombo y la Física Social , basada en psicología humana, parece una fuente cojonuda de datos de movimientos físicos de la población, agrupaciones seguras y/o riesgosas , hábitos recomendables/censurables, etc etc etc

Pues bien, Pentland, k está en tóas las salsas ( es una auténtica starlette en DAvos desde hace años ) ya ha sacado su reflexión altruísta para con sus congéneres, faltaría piú :

*

How to restart the economy with a post-pandemic workforce | MIT Sloan

https://connection.mit.edu/sites/default/files/publication-pdfs/Restarting the Economy_0.pdf*


En fin...en previsión de un clima de reintegración económica-laboral global, con sus consiguientes riesgos de reinfección , así como de aprovechamiento de un nuevo status ciudadano , el de los inmunes al kolonavilus, ...y viendo lo malos malosos k han sido algunos países asiáticos con sus políticas de control de población vía confinamineto obligatorio , control de datos personales , etc ...el chico tiene la solución memocrática : MPC a saco ( computación multipartita ,presuntamente despiezada, encriptada y anónima ) para k todo diox esté registradoen términos sanitarios - se supone k de cara su exposición al virus o no - sin k las autoridades tengan acceso más k a los datos parciales susceptibles de interés público y tal ( en realidá, habla de una "Fuerza de trabajo segura" , o sea, currelas inmunes o sanos)...pero al final habla de destinos iwalmente seguros ( locales de trabajo recientemente desinfectados, clientes sanos k no favorezcan reinfecciones , etc ) ...o sea k una paranoia colectiva & follabalconada en tóa regla ( en principio, 100% anónima y privada y lolailo lailo )...pero vamos...primer capítulo de los malabares de control personal milimétrico k tienen en cocina.


----------



## GreenBack (22 Abr 2020)

El Aviso de Garabandal está profetizado que se vea entre Pascua de 2021 y mayo de 2022.

No está pronosticado choque, sino que pase rozando el poste.


----------



## GreenBack (22 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Bueno, mi primer mensaje en Burbuja fue de este estilo al quedarme confinado, no entendía que sólo hubiera mala gente al mando y me gustaría pensar que si les importamos, aunque sea para sacarnos el dinero....



Sacarnos el dinero que primero nos dan...
Más bien quieren que pasemos a ser unos 1000 millones de habitantes en el planeta. Quieren su jardincito limpio.


----------



## Berciano230 (22 Abr 2020)

Información muy interesante


----------



## Pinovski (22 Abr 2020)

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (22 Abr 2020)

Facts about Covid-19

me ha dejado loco todo esto

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (22 Abr 2020)

Ni idea , pero tal k lo dices me lo tomo, gracias. El sistema de predicciones y MPC, éso sí, lo debe tener practicamente niquelado.

Pentland es,como siempre repite, "un psicólogo al k se le da bien la informática". Lo k me llama de su comunicado es lo que quiere implementar socialmente. Y su influencia.

*Alex Pentland - Wikipedia*

*Carrera *
_*Comenzó como profesor en la Universidad de Stanford en informática y psicología , y se unió a la facultad del MIT en 1986, donde se convirtió en Director Académico del Laboratorio de Medios y recibió la Cátedra Toshiba en Artes y Ciencias de los Medios, y luego se unió a la facultad del MIT Escuela de Ingeniería y la Escuela MIT Sloan. Es miembro de las Juntas de la Alianza Global de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo Sostenible de Datos, la American Bar Association, AT&T y varias de las empresas de nueva creación que ha cofundado. Anteriormente cofundó y codirigió los laboratorios de Media Lab Asia en los Institutos Indios de Tecnología y el Centro de Salud Futura del Strong Hospital. Pentland es uno de los autores más citados en informática.[1] con un índice h de 134 [2] , co-dirigió la discusión del Foro Económico Mundial en Davos [3] que condujo a la regulación de privacidad de la UE GDPR, y fue central en forjar los mecanismos de transparencia y rendición de cuentas en la ONU Sostenible Desarrollo de metas. [4]*_

*Fundó y actualmente dirige el MIT Connection Science [5], un programa para todo el MIT que fue pionero en las ciencias sociales computacionales, utilizando grandes datos e inteligencia artificial para comprender mejor a la sociedad humana, y Trust :: Data Alliance [6], que es una alianza de empresas y naciones que crean software de código abierto que hace que la inteligencia artificial y los datos sean seguros y confiables. También gestiona el Programa de emprendimiento MIT Media Lab [7], que crea empresas para llevar las tecnologías de vanguardia al mundo real. También se desempeña como Director Académico de Data-Pop Alliance , [8] un proyecto conjunto sobre big data y desarrollo humano co-creado con la Iniciativa Humanitaria de Harvard y el Reino Unido.Instituto de Desarrollo de Ultramar .

En 2011, Tim O'Reilly lo nombró uno de los siete científicos de datos más poderosos del mundo [9] junto con Larry Page , entonces CEO de Google y CTO del Departamento de Salud y Servicios Humanos.

La investigación de Pentland se centra en la física social , big data y privacidad. Su investigación ayuda a las personas a comprender mejor la "física" de su entorno social, y ayuda a las personas, empresas y comunidades a reinventarse para ser más seguros, más productivos y más creativos. Anteriormente fue pionero en informática portátil, [10] tecnología de empresas para países en desarrollo, [11] y comprensión de imágenes. [12] Su investigación ha aparecido en Nature, Science y Harvard Business Review, además de ser el foco de las funciones de televisión en los canales BBC World, Discover y Science. [ cita requerida ]

Es asesor de Endor.com. [13] y el proyecto Enigma. [14]

A Pentland, junto con sus colegas William J. Mitchell y Kent Larson, del Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts, se les atribuye la primera exploración del concepto de Laboratorio Viviente. Argumentaron que un laboratorio vivo representa una metodología de investigación centrada en el usuario para detectar, crear prototipos , validar y refinar soluciones complejas en contextos de la vida real múltiples y en evolución. Hoy en día, varias descripciones y definiciones de laboratorios vivos están disponibles de diferentes fuentes.*


----------



## Victor Chanov (22 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> *Kurz cree que es posible la reanudación del tráfico aéreo internacional entre los estados con una exitosa estrategia anticorona.*
> 
> Espera un escenario en el que los estados internacionales reabrirían sus fronteras entre sí que han sido derrotados por el virus o tienen tasas de infección muy bajas, dijo el jefe de gobierno en Viena



Ayer leí que Alemania solo abrirá fronteras con Austria éste verano

Lo veo un poco radical, en mi opinión


----------



## 34Pepe (22 Abr 2020)

Aprovechando que estás en este mundillo, qué credibilidad le darías a esta info?

ASTEROIDE recién DESCUBIERTO pasará cerca de la Tierra esta noche

se descubrió el 11/04 y pasó el 15/04...es fake? Se pueden descubrir tan tarde?

coincidió su cercanía con la erupción de los volcanes, podría tener relación por la proximidad, pregunto desde la ignorancia, tengo en la cabeza la influencia de la luna y las mareas y.....

gracias de antebrazo


----------



## angela82 (22 Abr 2020)

Os dejo un hilo sobre la relación que guarda el coronavirus y la dramática situación de las aerolíneas:

Coronavirus - el dramático fin de las aerolíneas? (Vídeos inside)


----------



## angela82 (22 Abr 2020)

Viñeta de hoy de los chinos:







El malo malísimo virus con patas, nariz y dientes de pajarraco se parte de risa viendo como el sanitario está muy ocupado combatiendo las teorías de conspiración y que probablemente haya lanzado él mismo y por eso se le ve tan "feliz".

El bicharraco ahora en color oscuro sigue con los *13* pinchos tanto en su "cuerpo" como en la bola que tiene en la mano. En otro post, ya hice referencia al número 13 y su significado.

Conspiracy theories - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## esseri (22 Abr 2020)

En fin...a ver si nos entendemos, porque ésto atranca el debate ( desde el punto de vista en k están expuestos tanto el artículo como la defensa de Pentland de la BIG DATA como método conveniente de gestión Y SUS SALVEDADES , k es en lo k me voy a centrar, o el topicse va por las ramas , y mi post iwalmente incidía en esa perspectiva ).

Ni el artículo ni el comunicado son , ni pretenden ser, un tratado de medicina, es más, sus referencias a ello son bastante ambiguas ( obviamente , entienden k instancias habrá para ello , algo de pura lógica y obviedá ). EL título habla por sí solo, y NADA de medicina :"Restarting the Economy and Avoiding Big Brother ". Se plantea sobre premisas ECONÓMICAS Y SOCIOLÓGICAS : Restaurar la economía SIN CAER EN EL GRAN HERMANO.

La sucesión de disparates, ni siquera existe, no se afirma k vaya a haber vacunas o cuándo, éso es cosecha propia. Tal como yo lo veo, contempla diferentes escenarios, evidentemente vinculados a la enfermedá. De ahí lo k tú apunts como contradicciones, k no son sino distintas valoraciones de varias posibilidades. Tampoco se alude a pasta ni a Matrix ni a reducir a los humanos a bits. La exposición defiende la idoneidá de la BIGDATA para gestionar la informaciónproveniente de los estudios médicos generados, porke obviamente, los generará y en gran cuantía. Igualmente, cita prácticas k él considera desafortunadas en cuanto a derecho ciudadno a la privacidá por parte de Taiwan,SIngapur, etc ...o el uso de códihos QR por China...iwalmente, alude a k Alemania o NY van a basarse en exámenes de anticuerpos ( se supone k a raíz de la asesoría sanitaria idónea, pero en eso Pentland no entra ) para clasificar a la ciudadanía y/o fuerza de trabajo. Ginalmente Y MUY PUNTUALMENTE, incluso declara k la UE quiere expresamente adaptarse a mejores mecanismos de control de datos ( se supone k en favor de los derechos ciudadanos , aunque éso es más k opinable ) k los usados en Asia mediante uso de computación multipartita, k es un sistema k opera PAUTAS REPETIDAS en Datos <ENCRIPTADOS Y PREVIAMENTE DESPIEZADOS , con lo k sobre el papel ( y ése es el CONSTANTE mensaje de fondo de Pentland ) ningún gestor de esos datos ( léase nodos de la cadena ) dispondría de TODOS LOS DATOS DE UN USUARIO, sino de micropiezas separadas y encriptadas k, per sé, no podrían decir NADA a los hestores ajenos a su propio propietario ( éso es lo k vende el "folleto" del MPC - en lo k quiere incidir Pentland y , por extensión, yo mismo...pues es elemento cualitativo de fondo en todo el paper ).

Es decir, se supone k Pentland es - en absoluto un médico - un científico idealista ( yo mismo lo he puesto en cuestión , por pura inercia y las lecturas de doble sentido k podría acarrear el tema ) k intenta optimizar un sistema POTENTE de gestión de grandes bases de datos SIN MENOSCABO DEL DERECHO PERSONAL A LA PRIVACIDÁ - o supeditándolo/minizándolo en lo posible, al famoso y tan enculado "bien común" ,o más bien favoreciendo tecnológicamente k esa línea de derechos personales puedan ser contemplados ...pues, de nuevo, la represión, iwal k la Sanidá, es algo ajeno a su competencia y especialidá , cuestiones sobre las k se manejan médicos y politicuchos .

Y en ese sentido, tanto el artículo como el paper, arroja puntos interesantes ( amenazas de Matrix incluídas ) . A partir de ahí, el fondo es valorar si la MPC es recomendable en la gestión k desde esos ámbitos de control castuzo ( médicos y gubernamentales ) se lleven a cabo en la BIGDATA k van a ejecutar SÍ o SÍ sobre nuestros datos personales. Así k ésa es la óptica tanto ante el paper como ante el artículo : Son una reivindicación ya no de la BIG DATA...sino de la Protección personal de datos ante ella.

Cuestión k, imo, en una guerra encubierta como la k defiende el hilo es un punto de la máxima importancia, pues enfrenta una de las municiones más peligrosas con k nos van a encular : La información a medida del interés castuzo.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta de hoy de los chinos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El arma del virus es un Morgenstern (lucero del alba / venus), no sé si significa algo o es casual.

La foto que acompaña al articulo sobre las teorías de la conspiración que están apareciendo:
Navarro hits new low with vaccine conspiracy theory - Global Times






El pie de foto dice que son ejemplos de vacunas inactivas de coVid 19. Lo único que aparece en alfabeto latino es VERO (la vacuna contra el virus es la verdad)
Sería interesante saber que ponen los caracteres chinos...

Dejo aquí un artículo sobre el desplome del crudo y la foto que lo acompaña:







Toro dorado... El crudo se recuperará cuando se pague en oro, así lo interpreto

Plenty of oil, but nowhere to put it - Chinadaily.com.cn

_La apuesta: el petróleo crudo se puede almacenar y vender económicamente con ganancias cuando los precios se recuperan. Es una *apuesta razonable, si la economía se recupera rápidamente*_

Si no se recupera rápidamente van a suponer aún más pérdidas ya que almacenarlo también cuesta dinero. Se recuperará rápidamente? Parece que no, al menos viendo las medidas que plantea la republica checa que planea cerrar sus fronteras durante un año:

Tschechien will Grenzen ein Jahr schließen


----------



## angela82 (22 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El arma del virus es un Morgenstern (lucero del alba / venus), no sé si significa algo o es casual.



Muchísimas gracias por la información. Yo es que no tengo ni idea de este tipo de armas. Soy muy pacífica.

Nada es casual. Si han colocado al Morgenstern (Venus) simbólicamente tiene una enorme importancia. Lo dejaré para otro momento y además el tema entraría dentro de Simbología y no aquí.


----------



## angela82 (22 Abr 2020)

Parece que Trump quiere una guerra para distraer la atención.

El miércoles dijo a la Marina de los EE.UU. que derribara y destruyera los "cañoneros" iraníes si acosaban a los barcos americanos en el mar. Su declaración viene después de un supuesto enfrentamiento en el Golfo Pérsico. El miércoles por la mañana escribió: "He ordenado a la Marina de los EE.UU. que derribe y destruya todas los cañoneros iraníes si acosan a nuestros barcos en el mar".



No sabía que los iraníes tienen barcos voladores, porque sólo lo que está en el aire puede ser "derribado".

Los barcos flotan en el agua y estos se "hunden".

Una semana antes, la Armada de los Estados Unidos acusó a la Armada de los Guardianes de la Revolución Iraní (IRGC) de acciones "peligrosas y provocadoras", afirmando que casi una docena de barcos iraníes habían navegado hacia un grupo de buques estadounidenses en el Golfo Pérsico. La Quinta Flota de EE.UU. publicó más tarde un video del encuentro que muestra a los barcos patrulleros dando vueltas a un barco más grande de EE.UU.

Sin embargo, en el vídeo no se mostraban "cañoneros" sino simples lanchas motoras equipadas con una ametralladora, no con cañones, para observar e identificar el tráfico marítimo a través del Estrecho de Ormuz, ya que después de todo se trata de aguas territoriales iraníes.



Teherán rechazó las acusaciones y negó el escenario "Hollywood" descrito por los EE.UU. El gobierno iraní considera que las actividades de la Marina de los EE.UU. en el Golfo son altamente provocativas.

¿Qué hace la Marina de los EE.UU. en el Golfo Pérsico a ocho mil kilómetros de los EE.UU.? Mientras el mundo entero se concentra en el virus Covid 19, Washington se enfrenta de nuevo a Irán.

Con 30 millones de desempleados, 30 trillones de dólares en deuda, cientos de miles de negocios en bancarrota, y el petróleo americano siendo vendido a menos del coste de producirlo, ¿ha llegado la hora de que una guerra desvie la atención?

Por otro lado, hoy mismo el NYT publica una noticia que muestra lo que Irán es capaz de hacer tecnológicamente: Un satélite iraní llamado Noor (Luz) fue lanzado el miércoles por un vehículo de lanzamiento de dos etapas llamado Qassed (Enviado) a la órbita a 425 kilómetros sobre la superficie terrestre.



Iran Says It Launched a Military Satellite Into Orbit

*Tendría algún sentido cerrar el Estrecho de Ormuz? Justo ahora que sobra petróleo por todas partes? Pregunto a los expertos del hilo.*


----------



## angela82 (22 Abr 2020)

GreenBack dijo:


> Algo así pensaba yo al principio. Incluso posteé sobre ello.
> Pero ese plan tiene un gran fallo.
> Dices:
> 
> ...



Algo muy raro está pasando. Me acaba de pasar un familiar un mensaje diciéndome que los ambulatorios están bloqueados. *Solamente se permite la entrada en casos muy excepcionales* , incluídos enfermos con sintomas de Covid-19


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Algo muy raro está pasando. Me acaba de pasar un familiar un mensaje diciéndome que los ambulatorios están bloqueados. *Solamente se permite la entrada en casos muy excepcionales* , incluídos enfermos con sintomas de Covid-19



Ya, pero eso ya estaba ocurriendo desde el 14 de Marzo.

Ambulatorios con el mostrador cruzado en la entrada del edificio, sin permitir la entrada a nadie.


----------



## angela82 (22 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ya, pero eso ya estaba ocurriendo desde el 14 de Marzo.
> 
> Ambulatorios con el mostrador cruzado en la entrada del edificio, sin permitir la entrada a nadie.



Después de leer tu comentario, le he llamado para enterarme mejor. Yo es que no piso esos sitios.
Al parecer es lo que tú dices. Todas las consultas están cerradas desde que comenzó el confinamiento y solamente atienden en "casos excepcionales". Un caso excepcional podría ser p.ej. comprobar el INR de un enfermo de corazón. Lo primero que hacen es preguntarte si tienes fiebre y todos los demás síntomas del virus.


----------



## Mk3 (22 Abr 2020)

En los ambulatorios no quieren que se vea....que se están rascando la barriga y que no hay ese "colapso" que cuentan. El forero Vilux tenía toda la razón (visto por mis propios ojos en diferentes días en el último mes)


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Abr 2020)

Pues si, desde el día 14 de Marzo en los ambulatorios tienen la mesa de recepción cruzada en la puerta a modo de talanquera con una cutre-mampara de metacrilato y desde detrás de dicha mampara te atienden como diríamos en el foro "con un palo" para que no te acerques, todo muy teatrero y apocalíptico, yo aluciné cuando fui a por un papel para derivar mi familiar al hospital para hacer pruebas de encefalitis.

Como he comentado antes, pasamos por triaje, y más de lo mismo, como en una película de catástrofes pero en cutre, no hacían más que preguntar por síntomas del covid, tras negar todos esos síntomas, le pasan a mi familiar pa dentro (yo no podía acompañarlo) y lo primero que le hacen es el puto pcr... menuda gentuza.

Alta voluntaria inmediata (solicitada por el paciente) y fuera de allí en 4 horas, porque si queda allí se lo cargan seguro. 

Ya se encuentra bien, pero por los pelos se libró de estos ineptos que iban a lo que iban... siguiendo el procedimiento reglado que habían recibido de arriba.

No creo que fuera un caso aislado, por ahí se leen bastantes casos, algunos incluso, lamentablemente no lo han podido contar.

Yo creo que tienen más miedo los sanitarios que los propios pacientes, esto se trata de terrorismo mental muy bien preparado.


----------



## Mk3 (22 Abr 2020)

A mi de 4 veces que fuí por tema de mi madre, salvo el primer día que fuí con ella (un tema de curas de una operación de un tumor en una pierna) las otras 3 me atendieron en la calle, y digo literal en la calle ya que los pacientes en la acera y las enfermeras/admistrativos haciendo el filtro y despacho a la gente 6 peldaños arriba en las escaleras.

Este último día entré porque tenía que devolver una silla de ruedas y como la subí encogida debía tener miedo de coger una hernia a invitació suya... y dentro no ví a ni cristo quitando cuatro pelagatos sanitari@s


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Abr 2020)

Crisis: - La tormenta negra (The Oil Crash)


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo creo que tienen más miedo los sanitarios que los propios pacientes, esto se trata de terrorismo mental muy bien preparado.



Quienes más miedo tenían a las brujas eran los encargados de encontrarlas... Eran gente instruida en demonología que era parte de los estudios de teología. Eran las figuras religiosas en la época y habían leído tratados sobre el tema por lo que el resto les confería autoridad en la materia y nadie osaba a dudar de la veracidad de sus juicios y sabiduría.

Hoy en día ocurre lo mismo, sólo que en vez de sotana llevan bata blanca y son los que más miedo tienen pues, al igual que entonces, son los encargados de luchar contra el demonio (el "virus") en primera fila del frente. La médica de mi pueblo era la que estaba más asustada y su miedo se lo contagio al resto que temían ser poseídos por el demonio (el "virus").

Mismos miedos que hace siglos, sólo cambia la narrativa... La "ciencia" es el nuevo ente omnisciente que cumple la función que tenía Dios anteriormente y nadie osa a dudar de su palabra ya que si no eres excomulgado y fácilmente te convierten en un apestado social.


----------



## Victor Chanov (22 Abr 2020)

Corta pego éste mismo mensaje en 2 hilos: "*Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello? y "Esto va a reventar en cualquier momento. Estáis avisados", *el primero más global y el segundo más local.

Mis dudas ahora están en el calendario: ¿cuando pensáis que acaba el confinamiento/cierre patronal en USA? ¿cuando acabará en España?


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Abr 2020)

Nótese la mano cornuda...
Signos y Símbolos de la Masonería: la mano cornuda






"Ciego a la realidad" 
El virus morado no deja percibir la realidad, ni sirve para luchar contra el virus:





La vacuna dorada con la que se lucha contra el virus en el resto de viñetas requiere de trajes transparentes / blancos (honestidad)


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Abr 2020)

*Científicos desarman los mitos sobre la relación entre el 5G y el coronavirus

Científicos desarman los mitos sobre la relación entre el 5G y el coronavirus*


----------



## Qilombo12 (23 Abr 2020)

Un saludo a todos, enhorabuena por el hilo!

Empiezan a escucharse rumores de levantamiento contra el confinamiento en España, algún vídeo circulando de un militar Ruso, una convocatoria para el dos e mayo en el propio Burbuja...

¿Cómo lo véis? ¿revolución de color?


----------



## angela82 (23 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Científicos desarman los mitos sobre la relación entre el 5G y el coronavirus
> 
> Científicos desarman los mitos sobre la relación entre el 5G y el coronavirus*



Acabo de descubrir un gran hilo tuyo, 

En 2018 murieron en España 1172 personas cada día de media

donde vas recopilando importantes noticias. Lo leeré despacio y tranquilamente cuando pueda. Gracias.


----------



## Ele (23 Abr 2020)

Al hilo de ambulatorios y de médicos, por aportar algo.

Mi padre tiene que ir cada tres meses al ambulatorio a que le den una inyección. Le tocaba hace dos semanas y le confirmaron que fuera. 
Le paran en la puerta y enseña el volante. Llega una enfermera a la puerta, te acompaña a la sala y otra vez a la salida. Me dijo que aquello era Chernobil. Se podía escuchar el eco de tus pasos. Ambulatorio bastante grande.

Por otro lado tengo varios amigos y familiares que son médicos. Ninguno de ellos se cuestiona la naturaleza del virus ni la enfermedad, la capacidad del sistema y ya mucho menos que haya un objetivo detrás de la "pandemia". Tengo mi teoría del por qué, más allá de la pura vagancia.


----------



## BHAN83 (23 Abr 2020)

Joder, no pienso leerme todas esas fantasias.

Pero es mucho mas simple.

Dejamos de consumir materias primas, y asi pueden consumirlas ellos para hacer crecer su economia.

Su economia es mas facil de reactivar que la nuestra porque tienen el control de su moneda, a diferencia de España.

No necesitan mas conspiraciones ni planes oscuros, ya esta, con eso sobra, con eso ya se dan con un canto en los dientes en Beijing, con tener el barril de petroleo a 20$.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...


----------



## angela82 (23 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Nótese la mano cornuda...
> Signos y Símbolos de la Masonería: la mano cornuda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 298353
> ...



Con la primera viñeta estoy de acuerdo, pero con la segunda no tanto. En la segunda se ve a dos personajes, uno occidental y otro oriental, sin máscaras, ni guantes ni trajes protectores. El occidental parece indicar al oriental que inyecte una dosis de líquido "morado" al círculo de *13* virus verdes a su alrededor. El líquido "morado" me recuerda al espectro de los rayos gamma







Rayos gamma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Será que la vacuna dorada es ineficaz para cargarse definitivamente al virus verde? Lo dejo aquí, aunque la interpretación se podría ampliar. Todo depende con los ojos que se mire.


----------



## NS 4 (23 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El arma del virus es un Morgenstern (lucero del alba / venus), no sé si significa algo o es casual.
> 
> La foto que acompaña al articulo sobre las teorías de la conspiración que están apareciendo:
> Navarro hits new low with vaccine conspiracy theory - Global Times
> ...



O bien el toro dorado de Wall Street...y el oro negro siendo el cartucho iniciador del descenso a los infiernos de la economía financiera...


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Abr 2020)

*Hagamos una sencilla cuenta:

A fecha de hoy, llevamos 47 días de confinamiento, podría contar días anteriores, pero lo dejamos ahí para no exagerar, como hacen el gobierno y los medios todos los días para meternos el miedo en vena.

Tomando la cifra diaria de muertes en españa (2018) = 1172 fallecidos/día por cualquier causa.

47 días que llevamos jodidos en casa x 1172 = 55084 fallecidos.

Desde que empezó el terrorismo mediático han fallecido 22000 personas por covid-19 (las cifras las da el gobierno, quién las crea allá él)

A qué cojones viene tanto escándalo con la muerte de 22000 personas, cuando por estadística solo en estos 47 días han debido de morir 55000 personas por diversas causas. (con todos lo respetos a los familiares de los fallecidos) Aquí sólo se pone en entredicho la deplorable actitud de gobierno y sus medios informativos nada imparciales.

Hacer vuestros números y saldréis de dudas.

Cada año mueren 50000 personas en España por el consumo de tabaco y acaso habéis oído hablar de ello en la TV? Sin embargo, repito: el gobierno se embolsa sus impuestos y no prohibe la venta de tabaco... o alcohol...

Pero si nos prohibe salir a la puta calle por una gripe.*


----------



## NS 4 (23 Abr 2020)

Mi pregunta es:

¿¿¿Sería posible comprobar con datos de los registros civiles, si se aprecia un crecimiento en el número de defunciones debido a la pandemia o no???

Porque eso no diría si el bichito es de verdad...o no lo es.

Creo que vi algo en el foro al respecto sobre las cifras de muertos en Madrid en 2019 y en 2020...y si se veía un espectacular ascenso de muertes...

Si que pienso que se está teatralizando y exagerando para permitir poner en marcha otras medidas, y acelerar algunas de las que ya estaban en marcha, sin protestas populares...tal y como reconoció el propio Sepulturero ayer en el parlamento...


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> *Hagamos una sencilla cuenta:
> 
> A fecha de hoy, llevamos 47 días de confinamiento, podría contar días anteriores, pero lo dejamos ahí para no exagerar, como hacen el gobierno y los medios todos los días para meternos el miedo en vena.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Las cifras totales muestran lo absurdo de todo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _______ (23 Abr 2020)

Ele dijo:


> Al hilo de ambulatorios y de médicos, por aportar algo.
> 
> Mi padre tiene que ir cada tres meses al ambulatorio a que le den una inyección. Le tocaba hace dos semanas y le confirmaron que fuera.
> Le paran en la puerta y enseña el volante. Llega una enfermera a la puerta, te acompaña a la sala y otra vez a la salida. Me dijo que aquello era Chernobil. Se podía escuchar el eco de tus pasos. Ambulatorio bastante grande.
> ...



Tus familiares no cuestionan nada por la misma razon que muchos en dictaduras no se cuestionaban matar a vecinos

A, saber

Son unos parásitos que comen del Estado corrupto y no saben hacer mas

Son cobardes

Son ignorantes y lo peor de todo orgullosos e ignorantes de ser ignorantes

Son pppsicopatas

No vas a descubrir la polvora


----------



## Ele (23 Abr 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Tus familiares no cuestionan nada por la misma razon que muchos en dictaduras no se cuestionaban matar a vecinos
> 
> A, saber
> 
> ...



Simplemente son médicos. No se consideran investigadores, ni consideran que sea parte de su trabajo, ni que exista una necesidad de hacerlo, ni les han formado para hacerlo. Medicina es una carrera que principalmente es de tocho y memorizar. 

Si existe una nueva enfermedad como esta, no se cuestionan su origen. Los organismos autorizados les dan las directrices y ellos las siguen. Son exageradamente precavidos. No asumen ni un riesgo por lo que eso significa para su carrera y su vida, y mucho menos en situaciones como esta que como salga algo mal el comisario politico de turno te cargará el mochuelo.

No hay ninguno que sea funcionario, aunque varios trabajan en la pública. No les considero parásitos porque hacen su trabajo y se esfuerzan por hacerlo bien.


----------



## _______ (23 Abr 2020)

Ele dijo:


> Simplemente son médicos. No se consideran investigadores, ni consideran que sea parte de su trabajo, ni que exista una necesidad de hacerlo, ni les han formado para hacerlo. Medicina es una carrera que principalmente es de tocho y memorizar.
> 
> Si existe una nueva enfermedad como esta, no se cuestionan su origen. Los organismos autorizados les dan las directrices y ellos las siguen. Son exageradamente precavidos. No asumen ni un riesgo por lo que eso significa para su carrera y su vida, y mucho menos en situaciones como esta que como salga algo mal el comisario politico de turno te cargará el mochuelo.
> 
> No hay ninguno que sea funcionario, aunque varios trabajan en la pública. No les considero parásitos porque hacen su trabajo y se esfuerzan por hacerlo bien.



Investigad medico... Bla bla son todo palabras

El potencial de cuestionarse cosas y ver detectar engaños mentiras residencia en todos. El miedo impide hacerlo


----------



## sans-pisito (23 Abr 2020)

Ele dijo:


> No hay ninguno que sea funcionario, aunque varios trabajan en la pública. No les considero parásitos porque hacen su trabajo y se esfuerzan por hacerlo bien.



Seguramente son hijos de funcionarios. La gente que ha crecido en esas familias no cuestiona lo que diga el telediario. No intentes discutir con ellos. Es futil.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (23 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Con la primera viñeta estoy de acuerdo, pero con la segunda no tanto. En la segunda se ve a dos personajes, uno occidental y otro oriental, sin máscaras, ni guantes ni trajes protectores. El occidental parece indicar al oriental que inyecte una dosis de líquido "morado" al círculo de *13* virus verdes a su alrededor. El líquido "morado" me recuerda al espectro de los rayos gamma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo dudas , si el morado es por :






O lo es por ......


----------



## holocausto (23 Abr 2020)

Trump -> Patrón Oro


----------



## Ele (23 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Seguramente son hijos de funcionarios. La gente que ha crecido en esas familias no cuestiona lo que diga el telediario. No intentes discutir con ellos. Es futil.



Tampoco lo son, pero aún así tienes toda la razón en lo siguiente. Salvo con uno, con el resto ni me lo planteo, no les interesa.


----------



## angela82 (23 Abr 2020)

Una alegría para los que tenéis lingotes o monedas de oro 

Ayer el precio del oro dio un salto psicológico importante por encima de los 1.700 dólares. Hoy hubo la siguiente oleada, y actualmente estamos viendo precios de 1.729 dólares. Por el momento se puede hablar con confianza de un impulso ascendente. El oro mantiene la marca de los 1.700 dólares, y al día siguiente (es decir, hoy) el precio del oro hará el siguiente empuje alcista.

Aktuell: Goldpreis steigt weiter – Hindernis entfällt, Aufwärtsmomentum!

______

La OMS estará contenta con los chinos. Desde el 11 de marzo ya han recibido oficialmente 50 millones de US$



y Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus dijo que todas las medidas de distanciamiento han sido un éxito, pero que el *virus sigue siendo "extremadamente peligroso"* y que las primeras evidencias apuntan a que la mayoría de la población mundial sigue siendo susceptible.

*"Esto significa que la epidemia podría resurgir con facilidad"*, dijo el jefe de la OMS durante una conferencia de prensa virtual desde Ginebra.

OMS: Orden de permanecer en casa tiene éxito, pero virus sigue siendo "extremadamente peligroso"

Nos están avisando que vendrá una segunda ola!

_________

China está lista para trabajar con Francia hasta derrotar juntas y por completo al virus.

"Como naciones importantes del mundo, China y Francia tienen responsabilidades importantes para el *desarrollo y progreso de la raza humana*, dijo Wang, y agregó que China está lista para trabajar con Francia para *contribuir a la causa de la seguridad de la salud pública mundial." 

"Wang reiteró que apoyar el papel de la OMS* puede salvar más vidas, curar más pacientes, ..."

" Luego de señalar que *Francia y China tienen la misma opinión sobre el papel de la OMS*, Le Drian dijo que los dos países apoyan a la OMS y se oponen a la utilización de la pandemia para estigmatizar a ciertos países.

Durante la conversación telefónica, las dos partes también realizaron un *intercambio de opiniones a fondo sobre la manera en que los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU pueden promover el reforzamiento de la cooperación mundial contra la epidemia.*

China está lista para trabajar con Francia hasta vencer a la pandemia de COVID-19, dice canciller

ONU, China, ...

El tejido que nos une: el nuevo orden de la moda en tiempos de coronavirus | Actualidad, Moda | S Moda EL PAÍS







_____________

Las tres principales operadores de China están listos para abrir pronto estaciones base 5G en el Everest a 6.500 metros de altitud

Los tres principales operadores de China abrirán estaciones base 5G en el Everest a 6.500 metros de altitud

_____________

Según una encuesta en Alemania, muchos alemanes están dispuestos a *renunciar a sus libertades*
Según las encuestas, la seguridad es de suma importancia a los ojos de muchos ciudadanos, y lo ha sido durante décadas. Incluso antes de la pandemia, *la mayoría no tenía ninguna objeción a restringir los derechos fundamentales* en la lucha contra la delincuencia y el terrorismo.

Allensbach-Umfrage: Viele Deutsche sind zum Verzicht auf Freiheiten bereit

Entonces no podrán venir a Mallorca a emborracharse y a hacer balkoning


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Abr 2020)

A ver qué van a decir los canallas de la OMS, es su negocio...


----------



## Ulisses (23 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Una alegría para los que tenéis lingotes o monedas de oro
> 
> Ayer el precio del oro dio un salto psicológico importante por encima de los 1.700 dólares. Hoy hubo la siguiente oleada, y actualmente estamos viendo precios de 1.729 dólares. Por el momento se puede hablar con confianza de un impulso ascendente. El oro mantiene la marca de los 1.700 dólares, y al día siguiente (es decir, hoy) el precio del oro hará el siguiente empuje alcista.
> 
> Aktuell: Goldpreis steigt weiter – Hindernis entfällt, Aufwärtsmomentum!



¿Te has hecho metalera, @angela82 ? Madre mía, menudos precios¡¡¡¡¡

1 Unze Gold Krügerrand 2020


----------



## angela82 (23 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¿Te has hecho metalera, @angela82 ? Madre mía, menudos precios¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> 1 Unze Gold Krügerrand 2020



Me recomiendas esa? Dicen que lo mandan en 5 días. No habiais dicho, que ya no se podía comprar en ningún sitio?


----------



## Ulisses (23 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Me recomiendas esa? Dicen que lo mandan en 5 días. No habías dicho, que ya no se podía comprar en ningún sitio?



Es como lo de las mascarillas, haberlas haylas.... pero de momento cada uno pone su precio. Es una página que siempre hemos tenido como referencia del precio del oro físico, pero es cara. Aunque ahora son todas caras....

Monedas de Oro - Oro

Yo siempre he mirado ésta:
Detail 1 Once Nugget (Australie) Démo Eurogold

Es un momento complicado para comprar..... una decisión arriesgada como inversión, si bien yo siempre lo he visto más como un seguro. Pero en este momento es como si el seguro de tu coche, que habitualmente lo encuentras por 700 euros, pase a costar 1000 en todas partes.


----------



## angela82 (23 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Es como lo de las mascarillas, haberlas haylas.... pero de momento cada uno pone su precio. Es una página que siempre hemos tenido como referencia del precio del oro físico, pero es cara. Aunque ahora son todas caras....
> 
> Monedas de Oro - Oro
> 
> ...



Sí, muy arriesgado. Mejor me voy al casino cuando le abran


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2020)

holocausto dijo:


> Trump -> Patrón Oro




Pero esto es lo que supuestamente quieren los chinos... ¿Será -si es verdad- una concesión de Trump para poner fin a la guerra del virus?


----------



## NS 4 (24 Abr 2020)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/comparar-el-n-de-fallecidos-con-anos-anteriores-no-hay-otra-solucion-madrid-municipio-del-15-al-31-de-marzo-de-2019-1-100-muertos-2020-5-950.1326460/#


----------



## angela82 (24 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Quienes más miedo tenían a las brujas eran los encargados de encontrarlas... Eran gente instruida en demonología que era parte de los estudios de teología. Eran las figuras religiosas en la época y habían leído tratados sobre el tema por lo que el resto les confería autoridad en la materia y nadie osaba a dudar de la veracidad de sus juicios y sabiduría.
> 
> Hoy en día ocurre lo mismo, sólo que en vez de sotana llevan bata blanca y son los que más miedo tienen pues, al igual que entonces, son los encargados de luchar contra el demonio (el "virus") en primera fila del frente. La médica de mi pueblo era la que estaba más asustada y su miedo se lo contagio al resto que temían ser poseídos por el demonio (el "virus").
> 
> Mismos miedos que hace siglos, sólo cambia la narrativa... La "ciencia" es el nuevo ente omnisciente que cumple la función que tenía Dios anteriormente y nadie osa a dudar de su palabra ya que si no eres excomulgado y fácilmente te convierten en un apestado social.



Lo que dices es bastante similar a lo que se atribuye hace años a Rudolf Steiner en aquella época sobre los virus (en aquel entonces la gente hablaba de bacilos):
_*
"Como es bien sabido, en nuestra época hay un temor que igualmente puede compararse bastante con el temor medieval a los fantasmas. Ese es el miedo de hoy a los bacilos. Los dos miedos son de hecho bastante similares. También son bastante iguales en el sentido de que cada una de las dos eras, la Edad Media y la Moderna, se comporta como es apropiado para ella. La Edad Media tiene una cierta fe en el mundo espiritual; naturalmente le temen a las entidades espirituales. La Edad Moderna ha perdido esta fe en el mundo espiritual; cree en el mundo material, y por lo tanto le teme a las entidades materiales, por pequeñas que sean [...]".*_

https://anthrowiki.at/Furcht


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Abr 2020)

Chinese companies restarting most overseas projects amid COVID-19 shows BRI vitality - Global Times

Cómo llevo diciendo desde el comienzo, los países que forman parte de la nueva ruta de la seda van a ser los primeros en volver a la normalidad económica, al menos en lo que a inversiones se refiere

https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/04/24/is-covid19-widespread-among-the-saudi-royal-family/

La dinastía Saudí aprovecha el "virus" para hacer purga. China es su mayor socio comercial y han hecho maniobras navales conjuntas. La alianza Saudí con EEUU que dió origen al petrodólar parece que está finiquitada

Swiss Gold Exports to U.S. Jump to at Least Eight-Year High | GoldBroker.com






Exportaciones récord de oro de las refinerías Suizas a EEUU. El precio del oro del COMEX supera al resto de mercados lo que sugiere que se están liquidando dólares en el mercado que los admite. El resto de mercados va a remolque...

Israelis Buying up Gold and Silver in Record Numbers

Récord de ventas de oro y plata física en Israel.

Ansturm auf Gold: Nachfrage im März gegenüber Vorjahr vervierfacht - DER SPIEGEL - Wirtschaft

La demanda de oro en Alemania se ha multiplicado por cuatro respecto al año pasado

@angela82: no he leído nada de Rudolf Steiner... Pero tal vez sea criptomnesia


----------



## GreenBack (24 Abr 2020)

Ele dijo:


> Al hilo de ambulatorios y de médicos, por aportar algo.
> 
> Mi padre tiene que ir cada tres meses al ambulatorio a que le den una inyección. Le tocaba hace dos semanas y le confirmaron que fuera.
> Le paran en la puerta y enseña el volante. Llega una enfermera a la puerta, te acompaña a la sala y otra vez a la salida. Me dijo que aquello era Chernobil. Se podía escuchar el eco de tus pasos. Ambulatorio bastante grande.
> ...



Los sanitarios han visto a dios por un tubo.
Se aferran a su nuevo estatus de "héroes" para evitar el recorte de sueldos de funcionarios que ya se huele. Esperan quedar aparte, por su brillante papel (de bailarines) en el #coronatimo.
Decir la Verdad de la fake pandemia les convertiría en villanos y serían expulsados del reparto.


----------



## ESC (24 Abr 2020)

Tengo una pregunta para Spielzeug.

En caso de que funcione la criptomoneda basada en oro. El banco central chino sería el encargado de custodiar el oro y la banca comercial la encargada de custodiar la criptomoneda, ¿correcto?.

En tal caso, surge un potencial duelo.

¿Quién sería la verdadera autoridad?, ¿la que custodia el oro o la que custodia la cripto?.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quizás hay una guerra entre el oro y el fiat a diversos niveles. Ya que a parte de competir contra el mundo occidental hay una competición contra la capa inferior del contubernio bancario.

¿Quién había dicho aquello de "mantén a tus amigos cerca, y a tus enemigos aún más cerca"?.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enhorabuena por este hilo si no se lo había dicho con anterioridad. Es apasionante.


----------



## holocausto (24 Abr 2020)

GreenBack dijo:


> Decir la Verdad de la fake pandemia les convertiría en villanos y serían expulsados del reparto.



No tardará en ocurrir... los que controlan esta decisión no son los villanos.


----------



## angela82 (24 Abr 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A ver qué van a decir los *canallas de la OMS*, es su negocio...



De lo que casi nadie habla, pero que pronto tendremos encima, es de la inminente escasez de alimentos. Los granjeros están tirando la leche, llevando a cabo un sacrificio de emergencia porque no hay compradores, las plantas de procesamiento están cerradas. Las empresas de piensos y semillas tampoco funcionan. No se puede sembrar nada, lo que significa una mala cosecha en verano y otoño.

Los precios del trigo están subiendo. Europa se enfrenta a una nueva sequía. Una vez más, una situación climática en omega sobre Europa como en 2018. Esta situación de altas presiones llevará a la falta de lluvias en Europa Central y a inundaciones en otras partes del mundo. Ambas situaciones destruyen las cosechas. Para las cosechas falta mano de obra. Está comenzando a faltar el suministro de la correspondiente maquinaria, así como de recambios.

Los almacenes de los mayoristas y tiendas de comestibles habrán tocado pronto fondo, porque no hay suministros. Esto se volverá "divertido" cuando los estantes de los supermercados ya no se pueden llenar y queden vacíos. Si queda algo para comprar, será muy caro. Esto es lo que los gobiernos han hecho con el confinamiento y cerrojazo a todo.

Ayer, se anunciaron las últimas cifras de desempleo de los EE.UU. Otros 4,4 millones de estadounidenses solicitaron inicialmente ayudas por desempleo la semana pasada, lo que demuestra que al menos 26 millones de personas han solicitado estas ayudas desde el brote de la pandemia del coronavirus.

*¿Dónde está la OMS? ¿No les interesa porque no pueden vacunarnos contra el hambre?* Hay muchas enfermedades secundarias derivadas del hambre, hasta epidemias, porque en esas circunstancias "todo" se come. A esto se añade la violencia, la lucha por los recursos.

La pura y triste realidad es que NO les importamos nada.


----------



## holocausto (25 Abr 2020)

holocausto dijo:


> No tardará en ocurrir... los que controlan esta decisión no son los villanos.



@GreenBack


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (25 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> De lo que casi nadie habla, pero que pronto tendremos encima, es de la inminente escasez de alimentos. Los granjeros están tirando la leche, llevando a cabo un sacrificio de emergencia porque no hay compradores, las plantas de procesamiento están cerradas. Las empresas de piensos y semillas tampoco funcionan. No se puede sembrar nada, lo que significa una mala cosecha en verano y otoño.
> 
> Los precios del trigo están subiendo. Europa se enfrenta a una nueva sequía. Una vez más, una situación climática en omega sobre Europa como en 2018. Esta situación de altas presiones llevará a la falta de lluvias en Europa Central y a inundaciones en otras partes del mundo. Ambas situaciones destruyen las cosechas. Para las cosechas falta mano de obra. Está comenzando a faltar el suministro de la correspondiente maquinaria, así como de recambios.
> 
> ...



Habia una sobreproduccion estacional de algunas frutas y verduras , por otro lado estan los copyrights del grano que impedian usar semilla de la temporada pasada para sembrar en la presente , los productores rebajaran costes usando variedades autoctonas menos productivas pero libres de uso , por otro lado las calidades que se han conocido que nadie las espere , se vendera lo que haya y como lo bonito y vistoso en frutas y verduras sera caro la gente comprara lo que entre en su presupuesto .
La cadena de suministro se va a resentir sin duda , pero es tiempo de que la ciencia alimentaria de un paso al frente ante una posible hambruna , los sintetizadores de alimentos y los suplementos vitaminicos y minerales seran mas necesarios que nunca , al fin y al cabo estamos en la segunda decada del siglo XXI .


----------



## sans-pisito (25 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> De lo que casi nadie habla, pero que pronto tendremos encima, es de la inminente escasez de alimentos. Los granjeros están tirando la leche, llevando a cabo un sacrificio de emergencia porque no hay compradores, las plantas de procesamiento están cerradas. Las empresas de piensos y semillas tampoco funcionan. No se puede sembrar nada, lo que significa una mala cosecha en verano y otoño.
> 
> Los precios del trigo están subiendo. Europa se enfrenta a una nueva sequía. Una vez más, una situación climática en omega sobre Europa como en 2018. Esta situación de altas presiones llevará a la falta de lluvias en Europa Central y a inundaciones en otras partes del mundo. Ambas situaciones destruyen las cosechas. Para las cosechas falta mano de obra. Está comenzando a faltar el suministro de la correspondiente maquinaria, así como de recambios.



Poca gente lo sabe, pero cuando van a la gasolinera lo que echan en el deposito del coche es 90% gasolina y 10% etanol (producido por la agricultura). Pueden dejar de obligar a las gasolineras a vender gasolina con 10% etanol. Quitar regulaciones es la unica manera de salvar a occidente. Todas las homologaciones que se han introducido en los ultimos 20 años son basura (ferrys que funcionan con gas natural, normativas euro en los vehiculos a motor...). Hasta que no las quiten las economías occidentales no se recuperarán.


----------



## angela82 (25 Abr 2020)

Noticia de hoy del Spiegel alemán:

*"La agricultura está amenazada por una mala cosecha"*

Tras semanas de sequía en Alemania, el investigador climático Mojib Latif ve el *peligro de una sequía este año.* *"Los últimos dos años han sido excepcionalmente secos. El suelo necesita ahora la lluvia. Sus depósitos de agua sólo se han repuesto parcialmente"*, dijo Latif, que está investigando en el Centro Helmholtz de Investigaciones Oceánicas de Kiel". La agricultura está amenazada por una mala cosecha: *"Pero los agricultores todavía tienen esperanza. Si llueve mucho en las próximas dos o tres semanas, esto puede compensar el seco abril"*.

Pero si no llueve, las cosas se pondrán serias, advierte la Federación de la Industria Maderera Alemana. *"Si la sequía continúa, podría producirse una pérdida masiva de árboles en Alemania. Esto amenaza nuestros ecosistemas y la base de materias primas a largo plazo de nuestra industria. Por lo tanto, la industria maderera y la silvicultura están muy preocupadas"*, dijo el director de la asociación, Denny Ohnesorge.

Según los meteorólogos, la *causa de la actual sequía es una constelación atmosférica que también prevaleció durante el caluroso verano de 2018. Los expertos en meteorología se refieren a ella como "situación omega", un área de alta presión que gira en el sentido de las agujas del reloj y que determina el clima en Europa*. *En sus lados oriental y occidental, dos sistemas de baja presión vuelven a girar en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj.*

"Der Landwirtschaft droht eine Missernte" - DER SPIEGEL - Wirtschaft

Y los alemanes no son más listos que el resto. También les han colado *mascarillas chinas* que son *pura basura* (lo dicen ellos mismos, no lo digo yo) y nada menos que *11* millones de mascarillas. No podía faltar el *11*.

La foto que muestran en el artículo es de risa







Ahí se ven felices y sonrientes a Markus Söder, Andreas Scheuer y Carsten Spohr. Al chino de la derecha ni le mencionan, quien además ni siquiera mira a la cámara y por algo será. Estas fotos no las colocan por casualidad.

Andreas Scheuer und der Nepp aus China: "Elf Millionen Masken, alle Schrott" - DER SPIEGEL - Politik


----------



## angela82 (25 Abr 2020)

El Dr. Fauci reveló en *2017 *sus temores de un 'brote sorpresa' y advirtió que la próxima administración de Trump se enfrentaría a 'desafíos' con las enfermedades infecciosas durante una conferencia en la Universidad de Georgetown.



_________

Portada de esta semana del Spiegel alemán







Para el Spiegel, el virus solamente trae bondades como en la portada de la semana pasada. En esta dice:

*Fracaso escolar
Cómo el virus revela las debilidades de nuestro anticuado sistema educativo*

Y qué sorpresa me he llevado, al comprobar en la base de datos de la web de la Fundación Bill & Belinda Gates, el pago que cobró en 2018 el Spiegel de esta fundación. Nada menos que *$2.537.294 *por contribuir a la salud global y desarrollo de concienciación y análisis públicos. 

Awarded Grants

Se puede buscar muchas otras instituciones incluídas españolas que han recibido pagos, aunque supongo que esos son solamente los oficiales.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Abr 2020)

Sobre el enlace que posteas, he probado a hacer unas búsquedas, curioso que el Imperial College London tiene 61 subvenciones multimillonarias.


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Abr 2020)

NO HAY PEOR MENTIRA QUE UNA VERDAD A MEDIAS

EL VIRUS EXISTE,
PERO NO ES TAN MALO COMO DICEN
SINO COMO LO CUENTAN

HAN CONSEGUIDO QUE LA MASA TENGA MIEDO
SOLO SE SALVAN DE ESTA IDIOCRACIA LOS QUE PIENSAN​


----------



## Ele (26 Abr 2020)

Lo he comentado en un post más atrás. Para no repetir te pongo el enlace:

#1275

Es mi conclusión observando a los médicos que conozco (no hablo del resto de sanitarios). A mi entender, los médicos tienen la capacidad y los conocimientos para, siendo esta un emergencia sanitaria que afecta a todo el planeta, profundizar en el tema y me llama la atención que lo acepten sin más. 

Sin ir más lejos, en este mismo foro hay varios hilos explicando los tests y otros aspectos técnicos de la "enfermedad" y el "virus".


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Portada de esta semana del Spiegel alemán



Pues vuelvo a estar de acuerdo con el Spiegel... Mis hijas están siguiendo el curso con una hora al día de estudio. Por lo que he hablado con otros padres, sus hijos igual con menos de dos horas diarias los niños son capaces de aprender lo que en el colegio necesitan 7 horas diarias.

Realmente está desfasado el sistema educativo. Es una perdida de recursos y tiempo, se está revelando como lo que es: un aparcamiento de niños para que ambos progenitores puedan remar durante ocho horas.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (26 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues vuelvo a estar de acuerdo con el Spiegel... Mis hijas están siguiendo el curso con una hora al día de estudio. Por lo que he hablado con otros padres, sus hijos igual con menos de dos horas diarias los niños son capaces de aprender lo que en el colegio necesitan 7 horas diarias.
> 
> Realmente está desfasado el sistema educativo. Es una perdida de recursos y tiempo, se está revelando como lo que es: un aparcamiento de niños para que ambos progenitores puedan remar durante ocho horas.



Quizas el colegio sea para que aprendan a seguir un horario y a acatar ordenes de una figura de autoridad , aunque estas sean aburridas y/o contrarias al sentido comun.


----------



## sans-pisito (26 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Quizas el colegio sea para que aprendan a seguir un horario y a acatar ordenes de una figura de autoridad , aunque estas sean aburridas y/o contrarias al sentido comun.



Lo primero, perdón por el off-topic.

Yo creo que el sistema educativo moderno es una fuente de estrés. En el caso de las niñas está documentado que en las sociedades desarrolladas, la menstruación ocurre a edades mas tempranas. En el ultimo siglo la edad promedio de la primera menstruación bajó de 17 a 13 años.

Menarquia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La ciencia médica, por supuesto no va cuestionar el sistema educativo moderno y dice que es debido a las mejoras en la alimentación, y que la menstruación a edades mas tempranas es una cosa buena.

Yo no creo que sea una cosa buena, y creo que el estres creado por la sociedad moderna es la causa.

A los niños tambien les afecta el estrés, pero en ellos no se puede documentar de forma tan precisa de los cambios hormonales.


----------



## 34Pepe (26 Abr 2020)

Ele dijo:


> Lo he comentado en un post más atrás. Para no repetir te pongo el enlace:
> 
> #1275
> 
> ...



Los médicos en general estudian sobre los libros de texto que les dan en las Universidades, para ellos son la Biblia
Los textos indican los pasos a seguir y sobre todo, obvian los caminos paralelos que no interesan
Quién decide lo que aparece en los textos, lo que se debe saber y lo que no debe ni mencionarse?

Una vez aprobada la carrera deben seguir unos protocolos por cada enfermedad, si no los siguen les pueden acusar por "mala praxis" e inhabilitarlos desde sus colegios profesionales, no pueden actuar de otra forma sin arriesgarse. Desde el médico de cabecera del ambulatorio hasta la cirujía más complicada.

La mayoría de médicos en el resto del mundo deben dinero que pidieron prestado para poder financiar sus estudios
Si se salen del redil no serán contratados, ni financiarán sus estudios, ni gozarán de las mordidas farmacéuticas

Quiénes son los propietarios de la mayor editorial Universitaria del mundo? Los mismos accionistas de las mayores farmacéuticas del mundo:

MCGRAW HILL FINANCIAL INC : Shareholders Board Members Managers and Company Profile | MarketScreener

Ves rebelándote tú que yo ahora voy...si eso....


----------



## Ulisses (26 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pues vuelvo a estar de acuerdo con el Spiegel... Mis hijas están siguiendo el curso con una hora al día de estudio. Por lo que he hablado con otros padres, sus hijos igual con menos de dos horas diarias los niños son capaces de aprender lo que en el colegio necesitan 7 horas diarias.
> 
> Realmente está desfasado el sistema educativo. Es una perdida de recursos y tiempo, se está revelando como lo que es: un aparcamiento de niños para que ambos progenitores puedan remar durante ocho horas.



Tengo la sensación de que, con independencia de la carga de veracidad que tenga el titular, lo que trata de hacer es preparar a la sociedad para los cambios de programación mental que van a "implementar", al más puro estilo informático.

Me recuerda al famoso "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades" de la anterior crisis y que, en definitiva, trataba de alterar el razonamiento deductivo diciendo: los culpables no son los bancos, eres tú.

En el presente caso, las empresas van a usar el virus para hacer ajustes económicos y pagarle menos al entrañable lector del Spiegel. Y lo van a hacer eliminando determinados costes fijos como son el espacio físico que ocupa en la oficina y todos aquellos derivados de tenerle en un sitio con seguridad privada, climatización, limpieza y toda clase de comodidades, incluido el seguimiento de su salud laboral y las normas de seguiridad e higiene en el trabajo.

Para hacer eso tienen que convencer al destinatario del mensaje de que, a partir de ahora, debe quedarse en casa teletrabajando, al tiempo que se ocupa en mayor medida de la educación de sus hijos porque el sistema educativo alemán se ha quedado obsoleto. (no porque la empresa se vaya a ahorrar un 40% de su sueldo). El mensaje emotivo, metiendo a los niños por medio, casi nunca falla.

Es el futuro que ya está aquí. En 25 años apenas habrá contratos fijos y desparecerán las oficinas tal y como las conocemos. Los que tengan acceso a un trabajo administrativo o informático tendrán que realizarlo desde su propia casa y, casi siempre, como freelancer. Lo explica muy bien en su libro " Mundo Orwell: Manual de supervivencia para un mundo hiperconectado" Angel Gómez de Agreda.


----------



## angela82 (26 Abr 2020)

El gobierno alemán confirma los *intentos de China de ejercer influencia en los funcionarios de los Ministerios*, aparentemente para difundir su propia propaganda sobre el origen de la pandemia del corona. La embajada china en Berlín niega tal contacto.

China quiere reescribir su historia del corona y para ello *ha contactado en secreto con funcionarios alemanes*. La embajada china había rechazado bruscamente un informe al respecto. Ahora *el gobierno alemán también confirma los intentos de contacto chinos y critica a Pekín.*

El Ministerio Federal de Interior, en respuesta a una pregunta del Bundestag, ha declarado que tiene conocimiento de los contactos entre diplomáticos chinos y funcionarios alemanes. Con esto, *el gobierno confirma un informe en WELT AM SONNTAG, según el cual China se había puesto en contacto con los funcionarios para aparentemente difundir su propia propaganda sobre el origen de la pandemia del corona con su ayuda.*

Según el artículo, los intentos de contacto de China se hicieron *"con el propósito de lograr declaraciones públicas positivas sobre la gestión del coronavirus de la República Popular China"*. Para ello se contactó con funcionarios y empleados de los ministerios federales, entre otros, lo que impulsó al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores a tomar medidas.

Coronavirus: Bundesregierung bestätigt chinesische Einflussversuche - WELT


----------



## angel220 (26 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que, con independencia de la carga de veracidad que tenga el titular, lo que trata de hacer es preparar a la sociedad para los cambios de programación mental que van a "implementar", al más puro estilo informático.
> 
> Me recuerda al famoso "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades" de la anterior crisis y que, en definitiva, trataba de alterar el razonamiento deductivo diciendo: los culpables no son los bancos, eres tú.
> 
> ...



Esto que dices fue lo primero que pense mira que listos "En el presente caso, las empresas van a usar el virus para hacer ajustes económicos y pagarle menos al entrañable lector del Spiegel. Y lo van a hacer eliminando determinados costes fijos como son el espacio físico que ocupa en la oficina y todos aquellos derivados de tenerle en un sitio con seguridad privada, climatización, limpieza y toda clase de comodidades, incluido el seguimiento de su salud laboral y las normas de seguiridad e higiene en el trabajo. " añade luz, calefacción, sumistros de oficina y un largo etc


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (26 Abr 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Lo primero, perdón por el off-topic.
> 
> Yo creo que el sistema educativo moderno es una fuente de estrés. En el caso de las niñas está documentado que en las sociedades desarrolladas, la menstruación ocurre a edades mas tempranas. En el ultimo siglo la edad promedio de la primera menstruación bajó de 17 a 13 años.
> 
> ...



Yo pido tambien perdon por seguir con el offtopic , pero los chicos tambien tienen problemas con la educacion contemporanea , ahora a los que son un poco inquietos en seguida los diagnostican de TDA:

Trastorno por déficit de atención con hiperactividad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Curiosamente esta "enfermedad" apenas se conocia ni medicaba hace decadas , y los crios crecian y se educaban igualmente

P.D.
Por si acaso , si , por supuesto que hay chicas diagnosticadas y medicadas con TDA , pero la mayoria son varones .


----------



## angel220 (26 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que, con independencia de la carga de veracidad que tenga el titular, lo que trata de hacer es preparar a la sociedad para los cambios de programación mental que van a "implementar", al más puro estilo informático.
> 
> Me recuerda al famoso "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades" de la anterior crisis y que, en definitiva, trataba de alterar el razonamiento deductivo diciendo: los culpables no son los bancos, eres tú.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidaba y el 21% sin desgravación, ni amortizaciones por lo tanto ingresos extras a la buchaca, a quien corresponda


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Abr 2020)

Estos eran los escenarios de la Rockefeller Fundation para la gestión del inevitable hundimiento del sistema monetario basado en el dólar.

El que más les interesaba a los "filántropos" era el basado en la narrativa del cambio climático al que llaman "Clever Together". La narrativa de ese escenario se vino abajo con la aparición de la pandemia (escenario "Lock Step"). Aún yendo a remolque en la narrativa, la están gestionando relativamente bien jugando a echar la culpa a China sobre el origen del virus en sus laboratorios de armas biológicas.

El escenario sobre el que tienen menos control es el "Hack Atack" ya que pone en peligro toda la estructura del mapa mental que han indoctrinado a la población para someterla. Este escenario supone que se haga pública todas las mentiras sobre las que basan su poder mediante el hackeo masivo de sus instituciones. Pues parece que se va llevar la narrativa a ese escenario, el que más temen, para forzarles a reconocer la derrota:

Riesen-Daten-Klau bei WHO und Gates-Stiftung? – Berichte von tausenden gestohlenen Passwörtern

Parece que ha habido un hackeo masivo en la OMS y la fundación Bill Gates... Recordemos que no tiene porqué ser cierto que haya habido tal hackeo, lo que importa es la narrativa que conlleva ese escenario ya que es ahí donde pierden el control sobre el mapa mental de la población que es donde se sitúa el frente de batalla en la guerra por la percepción del conflicto.

Palomitas que entramos en un escenario diferente


----------



## caype (26 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 302016
> 
> 
> Estos eran los escenarios de la Rockefeller Fundation para la gestión del inevitable hundimiento del sistema monetario basado en el dólar.
> ...



Resumen para los que no hablamos alemán?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## angela82 (26 Abr 2020)

Los alemanes se han hartado. Ayer salieron más de 1.000 personas en Berlin, a pesar de que el derecho de reunión está prohibido. La gente habla muy claro. He abierto un hilo para ver si llega a más gente. En España no hay narices de hacer y hablar cosas así

Alemania nos da ejemplo! Más de 1.000 personas se manifestaron ayer en Berlin con el lema "Quiero que me devuelvan mi vida"


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Abr 2020)

caype dijo:


> Resumen para los que no hablamos alemán?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



Lo que pongo en el post: parece que ha habido un hackeo a la OMS y a la fundación del vacunas Gates según la prensa por parte de malvados ultraderechistas... 

Es narrativa, da lo mismo que sea cierto o no (desde nuestra posición no podemos saberlo). Lo que importa es su efecto en el mapa mental de la población.




Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que, con independencia de la carga de veracidad que tenga el titular, lo que trata de hacer es preparar a la sociedad para los cambios de programación mental que van a "implementar", al más puro estilo informático.
> 
> Me recuerda al famoso "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades" de la anterior crisis y que, en definitiva, trataba de alterar el razonamiento deductivo diciendo: los culpables no son los bancos, eres tú.
> 
> ...



Hay que redefinir el mapa mental de la sociedad para adaptarla a la nueva realidad que va a surgir fruto del nuevo sistema monetario que se perfila. 

En lo personal, me parecen estupendos los cambios que por ahora parece que van a imponerse, teletrabajo y formación a distancia. Ambos van a suponer el pinchazo definitivo a la burbuja inmobiliaria de las grandes ciudades y un éxodo rural inverso: de la ciudad al campo.


----------



## angela82 (26 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El escenario sobre el que tienen menos control es el "Hack Atack" ya que pone en peligro toda la estructura del mapa mental que han indoctrinado a la población para someterla. Este escenario supone que se haga pública todas las mentiras sobre las que basan su poder mediante el hackeo masivo de sus instituciones. Pues parece que se va llevar la narrativa a ese escenario, el que más temen, para forzarles a reconocer la derrota:
> 
> Riesen-Daten-Klau bei WHO und Gates-Stiftung? – Berichte von tausenden gestohlenen Passwörtern
> 
> ...



Según el artículo en alemán dice:

_"El periódico estadounidense "Washington Post" se refiere en su informe del miércoles al informe de *la plataforma de investigación estadounidense SITE Intelligence Group*, con sede en Bethseda en el estado estadounidense de Maryland. Esta plataforma se especializa en la observación de organizaciones en Internet clasificadas como pertenecientes al agresivo sector de la extrema derecha e islamista. SITE informó el martes que casi 25.000 correos electrónicos y contraseñas robados circulan en estas redes, principalmente de los NIH (Institutos Nacionales de Salud) y los CDC (Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades), así como del Banco Mundial y la OMS. Pero también de la Fundación Gates y otras organizaciones involucradas en la lucha contra la pandemia de Covid 19. El Instituto de Virología de Wuhan (China) también está presuntamente afectado por el robo de datos."_

Mal asunto que los que hayan sacado esto a la luz sean los de SITE y cuya directora es la israelí Rita Katz. Se les conoce desde hace mucho cuando montaban los teatrillos de los ISIS

SITE Intelligence Group - Wikipedia













Os dejo un enlace con info de Rita Katz:

CIA, SIS and ISIS Beheading Fraud, or Obama The King of Photoshop / Подделка обезглавливания ЦРУ, СИС и ИСИС / ИГИЛа, или Царь Фотошопа Обама


----------



## angela82 (27 Abr 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que, con independencia de la carga de veracidad que tenga el titular, lo que trata de hacer es preparar a la sociedad para los cambios de programación mental que van a "implementar", al más puro estilo informático.
> 
> Me recuerda al famoso "hemos vivido por encima de nuestras posibilidades" de la anterior crisis y que, en definitiva, trataba de alterar el razonamiento deductivo diciendo: los culpables no son los bancos, eres tú.
> 
> ...









y por si quieres echar un rápido vistazo a su 'home' de nombre *Medina*, es esta:



Igual que nosotros.

Un patrimonio de miles de millones de dos y tres dígitos NUNCA se habrán logrado a través de un trabajo honesto y buenas ideas de negocios, sino sólo a través de la ayuda desde arriba, conocimiento interno, corrupción, manipulación, fraude y robo. Bill Gates no se convirtió en el hombre más rico del mundo con Microsoft porque fuera un buen programador, sino porque virtualmente robó el primer sistema operativo (MS-DOS) para el PC.

Después, usando el conocimiento insider, engañó a IBM con un acuerdo de licencia pagándoles 10 dólares por cada PC vendido. Los primeros 2000 PCs por año que IBM produjo se convirtieron en millones y luego en cientos de millones, multiplicados por 10 dólares hicieron miles de millones. Los ingresos de las licencias para la copia de software era como imprimir dinero.

Justo después del brote del coronavirus, Bill Gates renunció al consejo de administración de Microsoft, el 13 de marzo de 2020, para dedicarse a la misión de vacunar a los 7.000 millones de personas de este planeta, su "hobby" como "benefactor". En las entrevistas con los medios de comunicación, lo admite abiertamente sin vacilar, y que todos los vacunados reciban una marca legible.
_____________

Noticia de hoy en Alemania:

El Ministro Federal de Trabajo Hubertus Heil (SPD) quiere presentar en otoño una *ley sobre el derecho a trabajar en casa.* *"Todos los que quieran y cuyo lugar de trabajo lo permita deberían poder trabajar en una oficina en casa, incluso cuando la pandemia del corona haya pasado "*, dijo Heil al periódico "Bild am Sonntag".

Sin embargo, los *empresarios rechazan los planes* para establecer legalmente el derecho a trabajar desde el hogar. 

25 Prozent arbeiten zuhause: Heil will Homeoffice per Gesetz


----------



## Ulisses (27 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Noticia de hoy en Alemania:
> 
> El Ministro Federal de Trabajo Hubertus Heil (SPD) quiere presentar en otoño una *ley sobre el derecho a trabajar en casa.* *"Todos los que quieran y cuyo lugar de trabajo lo permita deberían poder trabajar en una oficina en casa, incluso cuando la pandemia del corona haya pasado "*, dijo Heil al periódico "Bild am Sonntag".
> 
> ...



Es lógico que los empresarios rechacen esa regulación. Así nada les impide hacerlo discrecionalmente. No todo el mundo dispone de espacio o medios en su casa para adecuar una parte como oficina. Si el trabajador pone los medios, el empresario debería reflejarlo en el sueldo.


----------



## angela82 (28 Abr 2020)

Ante los pronósticos optimistas de los últimos días de Trump para la reactivación de la economía, los chinos le contestan hoy con esta clara viñeta.
El de la gorra roja [(M)] (A=Amerika) (G=Great) (A=Again) está ansioso por reactivar su economía, pero sigue ciego con la mascarilla en los ojos y no le permite ver que los $ que sustentan esa economía siguen infectados con virus morados por no haberlos aislado







Reopening the US economy under COVID-19 - Chinadaily.com.cn
________

Mientras en España se plantea establecer horarios para evitar aglomeraciones durante las salidas a la calle

Sanidad se plantea establecer horarios para evitar aglomeraciones durante las salidas a la calle

en Alemania se propone que mediante técnicas digitales con un sistema de tickets, los ciudadanos puedan acceder a comercios, hoteles o zonas peatonales. Esto trataría de evitar la conglomeración de gente en estos lugares.

En Nueva York se podrían cerrar hasta 160 Km de calles para coches y camiones. Quieren ampliar las aceras y las vías para bicicletas según adelantó su alcalde Bill de Blasio el lunes. En las próximas 4 semanas cerrarán ya los primeros 65 km y el resto durante el verano.

La conocida e importante fiesta alemana del Oktoberfest que se hubiese celebrado del 19/9 al 4/10, ha sido cancelada hace días.

Según los organizadores de los Juegos Olímpicos de Japón, que han sido pospuestos un año hasta el verano de 2021, dicen ahora, que recientemente han surgido dudas sobre si un aplazamiento de un año sería suficiente. En caso de que no se pudiesen celebrar en 2021, los juegos quedarían cancelados.

Corona live: Britische Forscher testen Impfstoff erfolgreich an Affen - WELT


----------



## esseri (28 Abr 2020)

*Shanghai gold boss wants super-sovereign currency for post-crisis times*


*El jefe de oro de Shanghai quiere una moneda súper soberana para los tiempos posteriores a la crisis*

Samuel Shen , Emily Chow

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - El presidente de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE) pidió una nueva moneda súper soberana para compensar el dominio global del dólar estadounidense, que predijo que disminuiría a largo plazo, mientras que los precios del oro suben.


China, el 6 de agosto de 2019. REUTERS / Jason Lee
La preocupación ha aumentado entre algunos participantes del mercado sobre el sistema denominado en dólares a medida que la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos redujo las tasas de interés a casi cero y se embarcó en una flexibilización cuantitativa ilimitada para contener el daño económico de la pandemia de coronavirus.
Las medidas han ayudado a llevar los precios del oro a máximos de más de siete años este mes, mientras que el dólar ha estado limitado. Wang Zhenying, quien encabeza el intercambio de oro spot más grande del mundo, dijo en una entrevista que las ganancias de oro deberían mantenerse, pero que finalmente se necesitaba un nuevo tipo de moneda.
"El comercio mundial futuro necesita un sistema de divisas súper soberano bajo el cual ningún país tenga el poder de congelar los activos internacionales de otro país", dijo Wang, quien ocupó altos cargos en el banco central de China, que supervisa el SGE.
Wang previó una disminución de la moneda estadounidense, provocada por las políticas monetarias de la Reserva Federal.
"Cuando la Reserva Federal abra la llave de liquidez, el dólar estadounidense, en teoría, estará en una tendencia de depreciación a largo plazo", dijo, a pesar de que el pánico de la crisis actual podría desencadenar una lucha temporal por el dólar.

Sus comentarios sobre una nueva moneda global se hacen eco de una propuesta previa para reformar el sistema monetario internacional durante la crisis financiera mundial de 2008/09.
Zhou Xiaochuan, ex gobernador del Banco Popular de China (PBOC), dijo que la crisis y su desbordamiento exigieron una moneda de reserva súper soberana desconectada de las naciones individuales.
Wang dijo que el concepto era aún más antiguo. De hecho, el oro, una de las formas más antiguas de dinero, entra en la categoría, pero su oferta es limitada, lo que limita cualquier papel que pueda tener en el comercio mundial.
El problema con el sistema monetario dominado por el dólar, dijo, era que dejaba a los países vulnerables a posibles sanciones estadounidenses y al poder de Washington para congelar los activos internacionales de una nación en caso de una disputa.
"Es un arma para Estados Unidos, pero una fuente de inseguridad para otros países", dijo Wang.
"La moneda que el mundo finalmente elige para el comercio global no debe ser una que otorgue privilegios a alguien, mientras expone a otros a la inseguridad".

Wang, autor del libro The Principle of Trading Economics, no explicó cómo podría funcionar la nueva moneda, pero dijo que debe adaptarse a un mundo posterior a la pandemia, en el que dijo que el poder económico y político se distribuiría de manera más uniforme.

"La influencia global de los Estados Unidos se reducirá, mientras que el estado de la Unión Europea y China aumentará en los asuntos mundiales", dijo.


----------



## angela82 (28 Abr 2020)

*Coronacrisis: EE.UU. contra China - ¿quién ganará la lucha por el poder?*

La coronacrisis hace que la lucha de poder entre los EE.UU. y China sea aún más clara, aún más obvia. Hace unos años, Graham Allison describió la lucha entre la creciente superpotencia China y la aparentemente indiscutible superpotencia EE.UU. como una *trampa de Tucídides*: para no dejar pasar al rival en ascenso, la superpotencia desafiada históricamente intenta una y otra vez limitar el poder del recién llegado. La consecuencia: si una superpotencia indiscutible es desafiada por una potencia emergente, sin embargo, surge un "estrés estructural". Según Allison, esto ha sucedido 16 veces en los últimos 500 años - doce veces ha habido una guerra (caliente). De ahí que el título de la obra de Allison sea también "Destinado a la guerra".

¿Cómo actúa EE.UU.? Se trata de evitar que China llegue a tener un poder al menos igual al de los EE.UU. - esto se afirma, por ejemplo, en el texto adjunto sobre el inmenso aumento del presupuesto militar: *El objetivo del aumento del presupuesto militar es evitar que China también se convierta en un país militarmente dominante en la medida de lo posible.*

Pero también se trata de tecnología: ¿por qué entonces la campaña de la administración Trump contra la punta de lanza tecnológica de China, Huawei? La empresa china está acusada de espiar a otros países, pero eso es exactamente lo que las grandes empresas de tecnología de EE.UU. han estado haciendo durante años, por supuesto, sin pestañear. La coronacrisis también tiene que ver con las vacunas, los medicamentos, etc.
*
La cuestión de poder se incendia en la coronacrisis*

Con la coronacrisis, que China sufrió en primer lugar, la cuestión del poder se vuelve a poner al descubierto de forma extremadamente clara. Los EE.UU. todavía se enfrentan a problemas económicos mucho mayores que China - esto se aplica a muchos sectores, sobre todo al sector de la automoción. La coronacrisis expone implacablemente los versos del talón de Aquiles de los americanos.

*El problema básico de los americanos es que están muy endeudados (consumidores, empresas y, cada vez más, el Estado). La ventaja de los americanos, por otro lado, es que pueden usar el dólar para imprimir el dinero en el que ellos mismos están endeudados!*

*Florian Homm*, sin embargo, ve la *ventaja claramente del lado chino* - y *la coronacrisis podría ser de hecho una especie de acelerador de un desarrollo que se habría producido incluso sin ésta*, pero probablemente habría tomado más tiempo:

*La coronacrisis acelera el conflicto entre los EE.UU. y China.*

Coronakrise: USA gegen China - wer gewinnt den Machtkampf?


----------



## matriz (29 Abr 2020)

Gracias a todos por el hilo.

Si nos quedamos solo con Europa, lo primero que vemos es la diferencia tan abismal que se ha creado entre el norte y sur de Europa en cuanto al "virus". Por numero de infectados y muertos por millon de habitantes gana España por goleada y sorprende Alemania por tener unas cifras tan bajas.
Que estan intentando decir unos y otros? 
Tienen todos el mismo fin solo que cada uno sigue sus propios medios?
Por que la situacion de España es tan sumamente caotica y economicamente desastrosa comparado sin ir mas lejos con Alemania/Austria donde ya esta todo mas que "controlado, planeado y decidido"?
O es que los lideres de España tienen unas intenciones particulares ademas de las generales/globales?

Como interpretais la situacion de Europa?


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

matriz dijo:


> Gracias a todos por el hilo.
> 
> Si nos quedamos solo con Europa, lo primero que vemos es la diferencia tan abismal que se ha creado entre el norte y sur de Europa en cuanto al "virus". Por numero de infectados y muertos por millon de habitantes gana España por goleada y sorprende Alemania por tener unas cifras tan bajas.
> Que estan intentando decir unos y otros?
> ...



Creo que la UE o se va en bloque a la nueva ruta de la seda o se desintegra. Para varios países ya no hay vuelta atrás. Falta por ver si hay desestabilización (tipo revolución de colores) en ciertos países para que se inclinen a un lado o al otro. Sigo pensando que los diferentes niveles de confinamiento dependen de la mayor o menor facilidad del país para ser desestabilizado desde el exterior (España se lleva la palma en este sentido tanto por los nacionalismos periféricos como por la radicalizacion de "las dos España" fruto de la guerra civil)

EU faces dilemma of following US’ China policy - Global Times

_La política de la UE con China se encuentra en una encrucijada crucial. La pandemia ya es política. Cómo se desarrollaría el orden global en la era posterior al coronavirus se ha debatido acaloradamente desde hace algún tiempo. Washington está acelerando su ritmo de desacoplamiento con Beijing. Una vez que se haya contenido el brote, ¿habrá una guerra fría pospandémica entre China y los Estados Unidos, y la UE estará atada al carro de los Estados Unidos?_








Narrativa para el mapa mental del público...
Todo es un teatro: Theatrum mundi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Y como un teatro ha de ser analizado el conflicto. La función de los gobernantes es crear una narrativa que mantenga a público en sus asientos y sigan viendo su obra (o al menos conseguir un papel en el guión escrito por otros)

____________

Aprovecho para dejar una entrevista de mi analista favorito, especializado en el mercado de oro chino. El título lo dice todo, "el mundo vuelve al oro":

Lars Schall interviews Jan Nieuwenhuijs: The world is going back to gold | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

Resumen: de esta crisis se saldrá con un nuevo sistema monetario en el que el oro volverá a ser el centro del mismo


----------



## Ignorante1 (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la UE o se va en bloque a la nueva ruta de la seda o se desintegra. Para varios países ya no hay vuelta atrás. Falta por ver si hay desestabilización (tipo revolución de colores) en ciertos países para que se inclinen a un lado o al otro. Sigo pensando que los diferentes niveles de confinamiento dependen de la mayor o menor facilidad del país para ser desestabilizado desde el exterior (España se lleva la palma en este sentido tanto por los nacionalismos periféricos como por la radicalizacion de "las dos España" fruto de la guerra civil)
> 
> EU faces dilemma of following US’ China policy - Global Times
> 
> ...



El resumen, es posible un nuevo sistema monetario en el que el oro volverá a ser el centro del mismo, sí, pero que cualquier proyecto salido de ese régimen criminal como es el de China pueda acabar imponiéndose a nivel global es imposible a parte de indeseable.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> El resumen, es posible un nuevo sistema monetario en el que el oro volverá a ser el centro del mismo, sí, pero que cualquier proyecto salido de ese régimen criminal como es el de China pueda acabar imponiéndose a nivel global es imposible a parte de indeseable.



Cualquiera que imponga su moneda al resto es un régimen criminal ya que eso sólo es posible mediante el uso de la fuerza... En estos momentos China no es el régimen criminal, el régimen criminal es el del emisor del dólar (desde la city de Londres) que es quién controla los hilos del poder y empobrece al resto del mundo gracias a su monopolio de imprimir su divisa.

Si China hace lo mismo no iba a tener el apoyo que tiene en el resto del mundo. Rusia no se va a aliar con China para pasar de depender del dólar irredimible a un yuan irredimible. Si Rusia y su órbita están en ese proyecto es porque se va a basar en el oro, no en una moneda irredimible como la actual. Lo mismo para los países árabes, Turquía, Irán, Italia...

Yo lo veo como un conflicto entre el unilateralismo (una divisa en monopolio de emisión para controlar el mundo) y el multilateralismo (el oro no tiene monopolio de emisión). En palabras del presidente del SGE del artículo que puso @esseri :

_"La moneda que el mundo finalmente elige para el comercio global no debe ser una que otorgue privilegios a alguien, mientras expone a otros a la inseguridad"._

Ver este conflicto como una lucha de buenos (occidente bajo la dirección de EEUU) contra malos (oriente bajo la dirección de China) es parte de la narrativa que interesa al actual emisor del dólar. Una narrativa morada como el público que ve ese guión:







Este conflicto va de despojar de su poder al emisor del dólar que no es EEUU si no unos pocos banqueros y su corte de "filántropos"


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

EL manolismo no aporta demasiáo en ningún debate y en éste no iba a ser distinto.

Cuando se habla del asalto de cualquier castuzo al control monetario global, y dando por sentado k son todos unos crápulas, creo k se menosprecia un aspecto muy importante : K China - k puede aspirar a ser tan mierdosa como cualquier otro liante , conste - ya es un actor de enjundia en el cotarro económico mundial como EXPORTADOR...mientras k USA lleva viviendo del cuento de su única exportación - y más lucrativa de todas - medio siglo...y USA no quiere un buen dinero...sólo el suyo...pero la pura inercia de un sistema equilibrado ya sería la bomba para los chinos. Así k como reclamo para aliados, ni tan mal...

_"No necesitamos que China compre nuestros bonos para gastar. China recibe trozos de papel con viejos hombres blancos muertos a cambio de bienes y servicios reales". _(Cullen Roche)

China ganaría con un sistema monetario consistente. Y puede - e, imo, debe - ayudar a k otros países se sacudan el desfalco del USD...aunke ello sea solamente un paso intermedio en las aspiraciones chinas de poder global...pero aún poniéndonos en la peor perspectiva en ese punto...lo k quiera China en último término o en un futuro poco importa, pero sobre todo, AHORA , NO TOCA. Ahora toca dejar de entregar riqueza real por confeti yankee, k es lo k está sufriendo todo el planeta. Sólo entrando en ese escenario, China ya tendría gigantescos retornos de riqueza real ...k es lo k saca por miles de contenedores de su territorio.


----------



## Ignorante1 (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cualquiera que imponga su moneda al resto es un régimen criminal ya que eso sólo es posible mediante el uso de la fuerza... En estos momentos China no es el régimen criminal, el régimen criminal es el del emisor del dólar (desde la city de Londres) que es quién controla los hilos del poder y empobrece al resto del mundo gracias a su monopolio de imprimir su divisa.
> 
> Si China hace lo mismo no iba a tener el apoyo que tiene en el resto del mundo. Rusia no se va a aliar con China para pasar de depender del dólar irredimible a un yuan irredimible. Si Rusia y su órbita están en ese proyecto es porque se va a basar en el oro, no en una moneda irredimible como la actual. Lo mismo para los países árabes, Turquía, Irán, Italia...
> 
> ...



Me parece que mezclas un poco todo y sale un borrón que me confunde. De acuerdo son los globalistas (disfrazados de filántropos ) para entendernos ,los malos, entre los cuales están los Chinos de eso no tengo la menor duda pero decir que su proyecto es el "bueno" me chirría mucho, precisamente salido de un régimen completamente criminal apoyado por esos que son casi los mismos o peores.


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aprovecho para dejar una entrevista de mi analista favorito, especializado en el mercado de oro chino. El título lo dice todo, "el mundo vuelve al oro":
> 
> Lars Schall interviews Jan Nieuwenhuijs: The world is going back to gold | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee



Buena , como era de esperar...pero me quedo con ésto.

*"Creo que Europa se ha estado preparando para un nuevo estándar de oro desde finales de la década de 1990. Escribiré un artículo sobre esto pronto porque tengo pruebas de ello. Las cosas se aceleraron después de la crisis de 2008... "*

Más allá del particular de esa implementación k es lo k importa ahora y el topic de hilos Oreros...para quien tuviese dudas de la enculada integral a Hezpaña...a quien entonces y bastante más tarde aún embelesaban con horizontes uropedos fraternales , ayudas mágicas para desmantelar sectores estratégicos , así como deuda a gogó a precios de ganga para pufo ad eternum, tanto a título personal como nacional. Lo del Oro de Solbes-Zapatero vendido a 4 chavos por aquellas fechas , lo dejamos ya a título de lúgubre anécdota.

Y centruropa mientras , trincando Oro pa´la butxaka, con un par... Telita. Liáos como auténticos chinos.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Me parece que mezclas un poco todo y sale un borrón que me confunde. De acuerdo son los globalistas (disfrazados de filántropos ) para entendernos ,los malos, entre los cuales están los Chinos de eso no tengo la menor duda pero decir que su proyecto es el "bueno" me chirría mucho, precisamente salido de un régimen completamente criminal apoyado por esos que son casi los mismos o peores.



Poniendo el foco en el tema monetario como eje vertebrador de la sociedad y principal fuente de poder en la actualidad, hay dos bandos enfrentados:

-El emisor de la divisa de reserva mundial y su estructura de poder (globalistas o unilateralistas como prefieras llamarles)
Más sobre los orígenes de su poder:


-El resto de élites no controladas por los anteriores: China, Rusia, Irán, Turquía, Hungría...
Muchos de ellos con intereses enfrentados pero con un enemigo común: los globalistas "filántropos".

"Xi Jinping es un peligro para la libertad": las polémicas declaraciones de George Soros contra China en el Foro de Davos

_El filántropo multimillonario George Soros ha utilizado su discurso anual en el Foro Económico Mundial, en Davos, para lanzar un ataque mordaz contra China y su presidente Xi Jinping.

Soros advirtió que Pekín podría usar su desarrollo de la inteligencia artificial y del aprendizaje automático para consolidar el control totalitario en el país._


_Quién es George Soros y por qué es blanco del odio de la ultraderecha y los conservadores de Estados Unidos (y otros países)_
_"Un campo de batalla simbólico": la universidad que enfrenta al magnate George Soros con el gobierno nacionalista de Hungría_
_Este escenario, dijo, presenta un *"peligro sin precedentes" *, aunque mostró confianza en que los ciudadanos chinos puedan cambiar las cosas.

"China no es el único régimen autoritario en el mundo, pero *es el más rico, el más fuerte y el más avanzado tecnológicamente *", dijo, apuntando también su preocupación por la Rusia de Vladimir Putin_.

Estos "filántropos" se cubren de una narrativa simbólica que se otorga el monopolio del "BIEN" frente al resto que representan el "MAL". Hablan de sociedades "abiertas" (ellos, el bien) vs. sociedades "cerradas" (el resto, el mal) . De sociedades democráticas (ellos, el bien) vs. sociedades totalitarias (el resto, el mal).

Monopolizan para sí mismos valores que identifican como positivos (tolerancia, respeto, inclusividad, igualdad...) para identificar a todo aquel que se les oponga como el MAL impidiendo cualquier critica.

Son maestros de la programación neurolingüista (PNL):
Programación neurolingüística - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Programan las mentes vaciando de contenido las palabras con las que se configura el mapa mental asociando todos los conceptos a la dicotomía BIEN - MAL para impedir el pensamiento racional y que todo sea analizado de forma emocional. Han creado un lenguaje de ceros y unos con el que programan a sus automatas que se perciben moralmente superiores al resto. Fomentar el pensamiento dicotómico es la base de su poder:
Control social: pensamiento dicotomico y etiquetaje

Para resumirlo, promueven las gafas moradas para ver el mundo. El morado es su color:







Todas estas organizaciones "filantrópicas" sirven al mismo poder y son financiadas en último término gracias al monopolio de emisión del dinero y al monopolio del guión a través de los medios de comunicación de la prensa "libre" que pertenecen a esos mismos filántropos:














Multimillonario filántropo David Rockefeller muere a los 101 años en Nueva York

Tal vez resulte confuso que China esté usando instituciones globalistas como la OMS y la narrativa sobre la salud que viene de la fundación Rockefeller (virus como causantes de enfermedades, vacunas, etc.) pero eso la base de las artes marciales: usar la fuerza del enemigo para derrotarle


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Sí, muy arriesgado. Mejor me voy al casino cuando le abran



En el casino pierdes, con el oro no


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Abr 2020)

La empresa de IA respaldada por Alibaba, SenseTime, ayudará a China a manejar el yuan digital

si juegan al despiste conmigo lo están consiguiendo:

Se rumora que Starbucks y McDonald's están probando la moneda digital de China


----------



## Rain dog (29 Abr 2020)

matriz dijo:


> Gracias a todos por el hilo.
> 
> Si nos quedamos solo con Europa, lo primero que vemos es la diferencia tan abismal que se ha creado entre el norte y sur de Europa en cuanto al "virus". Por numero de infectados y muertos por millon de habitantes gana España por goleada y sorprende Alemania por tener unas cifras tan bajas.
> Que estan intentando decir unos y otros?
> ...



Vamos a pensar que ni la UE, ni el Gobierno, cometen errores catastróficos. Si nosotros vemos las cosas, que somos unos mindundis, ellos y su legión de asesores, altos técnicos del estado, etc., mucho más. Siendo así, vamos a ello:

La reacción de la UE no ha sido lógica frente a esta crisis. Era una oportunidad para mostrar fortaleza, solidaridad y unión. Se ha usado para lo contrario. Por tanto, desde la UE, es lo que se ha escogido hacer.

La reacción del Gobierno español ha sido suicida respecto a su economía. Por tanto, lo que buscaba el Gobierno español, era suicidar nuestra economía.

El Gobierno español no ha sido soberano nunca desde el 75, y nunca lo ha sido menos que ahora. Por tanto, ha recibido órdenes para hacer lo que ha hecho. 

La UE y el Gobierno reciben órdenes de los mismos. Puede haber intermediarios, pero nada más.

Aceptando lo anterior, si lo que se quisiera fuera partir la UE en dos, tanto la UE como el Gobierno, habrían ejecutado su papel con total perfección.

¿Por qué? ¿Para qué? Sí, quedan muchísimas preguntas. Este asunto es complejísimo. Iremos comprendiéndolo mejor conforme las minas que nos tienen preparadas en el horizonte, vayan estallando.


----------



## Desconocido (29 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Vamos a pensar que ni la UE, ni el Gobierno, cometen errores catastróficos.



Empezamos bien. 
Partes de la premisa de que actúan pensando en lo mejor para todos.
Otro gallo cantaría si los que gobiernan no fueran tan egoístas.
La gente vota a egoístas por sus intereses egoístas, así nos va.
Hasta que no despertemos, nada cambiará.


----------



## ESC (29 Abr 2020)

Deberíamos adelantarnos a la jugada, sacar nuestra propia criptomoneda basada en oro pero sin que la banca comercial custodie la cripto.

Sería un modelo económico más justo pero empiezo a sospechar que eso no interesa a nadie.

--------------------------------------------

Además podríamos refinar nuestra democracia de mil maneras.


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Vamos a pensar que ni la UE, ni el Gobierno, cometen errores catastróficos. Si nosotros vemos las cosas, que somos unos mindundis, ellos y su legión de asesores, altos técnicos del estado, etc., mucho más. Siendo así, vamos a ello:
> 
> La reacción de la UE no ha sido lógica frente a esta crisis. Era una oportunidad para mostrar fortaleza, solidaridad y unión. Se ha usado para lo contrario. Por tanto, desde la UE, es lo que se ha escogido hacer.
> 
> ...




Siempre me ha parecido que la coincidencia en el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias no es casual.

Que uno pase tan fácilmente las dudas de su tesis doctoral mientras otros han caído por mucho menos... y lo mismo de Pablo Iglesias, con su comentario de "azotarla hasta que sangre" que hubiera bastado para acabar la carrera política de cualquiera...

En ambos casos parece que han sido protegidos y aupados, incluso la no convocatoria de elecciones de Mariano Rajoy dando pié a todo lo que ha sucedido después. Quizás su "paseo" estando confinado ha sido enviar una señal de que todo es una estafa.

Btw, en las patentes de Alipay para la cripto/monedero/yuan:

*Las cuentas sospechosas de actividad ilegal pueden restringirse*
El 25 de febrero, Alipay publicó una patente que detalla "un método y un dispositivo para controlar las cuentas de moneda digital".

El regulador proporcionará un dispositivo de control instalado en la agencia operativa, con el cual los supervisores pueden restringir las cuentas sospechosas dentro de las reglas predefinidas. Esto permitirá a los supervisores evitar la necesidad de pasar a través del operador, que permitiría una restricción inmediata.


*El Banco de China continúa su narrativa anticriptomonedas en WeChat*
Las restricciones que se pueden aplicar incluyen el bloqueo de una o más autoridades operativas de la cuenta, la prohibición de los flujos de divisas dentro y/o fuera de la cuenta objetivo, y *la congelación de todos los fondos mantenidos en la cuenta.*


----------



## ESC (29 Abr 2020)

Si un patrón oro libre de derivados financieros extraños, reserva fraccionaria y demás trampas conceptuales es el sistema más justo, preocupa que se incentive llevarlo a cabo en un país que tiene un partido único y control férreo de su población.

Mientras todos los estados tratan de recuperar la industria, llevar a cabo políticas proteccionistas y amenazan con copiar el modelo político Chino. Nacionalizando grandes empresas por el camino.

Preocupa el mundo al que nos dirigimos.

---------------------------------------------------------

Quiero las dos cosas, quiero un sistema político justo y un sistema económico justo.

El actual modelo Chino puede que solo sirva para beneficiar a los que manejan el contubernio bancario en la sombra. Ya que es un lucha por representar a la autoridad monetaria blindado mediante el estado lo que está en juego.


----------



## _______ (29 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido que la coincidencia en el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias no es casual.
> 
> Que uno pase tan fácilmente las dudas de su tesis doctoral mientras otros han caído por mucho menos... y lo mismo de Pablo Iglesias, con su comentario de "azotarla hasta que sangre" que hubiera bastado para acabar la carrera política de cualquiera...
> 
> ...


----------



## esseri (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que la UE o se va en bloque a la nueva ruta de la seda o se desintegra. Para varios países ya no hay vuelta atrás. Falta por ver si hay desestabilización (tipo revolución de colores) en ciertos países para que se inclinen a un lado o al otro. Sigo pensando que los diferentes niveles de confinamiento dependen de la mayor o menor facilidad del país para ser desestabilizado desde el exterior (España se lleva la palma en este sentido tanto por los nacionalismos periféricos como por la radicalizacion de "las dos España" fruto de la guerra civil)
> 
> EU faces dilemma of following US’ China policy - Global Times
> 
> ...





matriz dijo:


> Gracias a todos por el hilo.
> 
> Si nos quedamos solo con Europa, lo primero que vemos es la diferencia tan abismal que se ha creado entre el norte y sur de Europa en cuanto al "virus". Por numero de infectados y muertos por millon de habitantes gana España por goleada y sorprende Alemania por tener unas cifras tan bajas.
> Que estan intentando decir unos y otros?
> ...



La UE es una macroestafa desde su génesis. La enorme diferencia entre centruropa y los PIGS o ex-repúblicas soviéticas absolutamente ajenas al cotarro económico capitalista internacional en el k presuntamente iban a ser integradas/proyectadas, no se ha creado por el kolonavilus, sino porque la UE ha enriquecido al norte empufando al sur desde el minuto cero. Un símil adecuado, imo,sería el de una panda de pijos asociándose con otra de chavales de arrabal chabolero, poniendo los primeros abogados, normas, tutelas presuntamente basadas en la wena fe y todas las argucias k se puedan ocurrir, comenzando por disponer de la llave de la caja fuerte. La estafa se dirigió a países poco hábiles en cuestiones macroeconómicas por ser economías de segunda fila, muchos de ellos con grandes déficits incluso democráticos prometiéndoles prosperidá y proyección internacional cuando a base de cebos sólo estaban esquilmando sus sistemas productivos como competidores del norte y a su ciudadanía como clientes de su producción, y además, financiándolos como nuevos ricos . Y , ojo, todo con mano de hierro y control absoluto desde un Bundesbank maquillado , para k cualquier ocurrencia aceptada se hiciese realidá - Y DEUDA - con sólo una firmita y un abrazo "fraternal". Pelotazo redondo, pues ese nivel de deuda - y secuestro - no se habría conseguido suscribir ni por el prestamista más arriesgado.

Ahora mismo, Centruropa ya ha desvalijado vía deuda Y GARANTÍAS ESTATALES - acuñadas a sangre y fuego incluso en obligaciones constitucionales por políticos trincones y/o estúpidos debidamente franquiciados y agasajados por el timo centruropedo - a los países damnificados ...así k toda esta encrucijada actual de la moneda única y los intereses comunes realmente no debería afectar a los acreedores del norte , k dificilmente encontrarán premio alguno en prolongar causas comunes k realmente nunca existieron ni probablemente puedan aportarles en adelante más k ruina y problemas...así k lo lógico ( el último pavo, k lo gane otro ) sería una implosión del Euro, la ejecución de los pufos con la correspondiente transmisión de riqueza hacia el Norte...y adiós muy buenas. Todo lo k se salga de ahí, dado el más k jugoso botín ya trincado ( recordemos : Deuda superior al PIB anual de cualquier país ex-muerto de jambre, k ni siquiera podría darse en esa magnitú en países de pandereta salvo k los propios timadores hubiesen facilitado semejante nivel de financiación ) pinta un harakiri para los ladrones centruropedos dificilmente justificable ni ante su ciudadanía , ni ante cualquier contable de medio pelo.

Como decía el otro...toma el dinero y corre.


----------



## ESC (29 Abr 2020)

Tengamos presente que el partido único Chino se la puede jugar al contubernio bancario con solo chasquear los dedos y les vuelve a salir mal la jugada.

Esto se puede poner "interesante". Están jugando con fuego porque parten de un error de base, la disociación de poderes, gubernamental y autoridad monetaria. Es muy difícil que alcancen un equilibrio entre ambas fuerzas aunque consigan extender el modelo a escala global.

Aunque estuviésemos regidos por un solo gobierno mundial, nada garantiza el plan.

Es un juego demasiado delicado.


----------



## Zhaank (29 Abr 2020)

Yo sólo quiero mi cruasán de choco.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

Rain dog dijo:


> Vamos a pensar que ni la UE, ni el Gobierno, cometen errores catastróficos. Si nosotros vemos las cosas, que somos unos mindundis, ellos y su legión de asesores, altos técnicos del estado, etc., mucho más. Siendo así, vamos a ello:
> 
> La reacción de la UE no ha sido lógica frente a esta crisis. Era una oportunidad para mostrar fortaleza, solidaridad y unión. Se ha usado para lo contrario. Por tanto, desde la UE, es lo que se ha escogido hacer.
> 
> ...



Los diferentes países de la UE recibían órdenes de los mismos guionistas y cada uno interpretaba su papel en la obra. Pedro Sánchez tenía vocación de ser un actor principal para otra obra muy diferente:






Qué implica la emergencia climática que acaba de declarar el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez

El teatro de la pandemia viene de otros guionistas y pilló a todos los actores de la UE con el pie cambiado y sin órdenes claras de su anterior amo que en un primer momento intentó ignorar el tema, luego a decir que sólo era una gripe... pero las consecuencias económicas de la nueva obra de teatro chino iban a ser reales y había que actuar.

No hay élite uniforme en ningún sitio, siempre hay luchas de poder y el guión pandemia permite a otras élites tomar el mando y actuar en la nueva obra ya que está en juego su supervivencia:






El nuevo guión permite que otras élites del país luchen por el poder que tenía la élite anterior y obliga a los anteriores actores a pasar a la nueva obra con sutiles amenazas a su integridad señalando a su pareja como positivos:
Irene Montero vuelve a dar positivo por coronavirus
Begoña Gómez, esposa de Pedro Sánchez, da positivo por coronavirus

O tal vez sean las antiguas élites quienes amenazan a sus familias para que no se pasen a otro bando... podría ser pero creo que las órdenes vienen del ejército que es quién está gestionando la situación:
¿Estuvo contagiada la Reina Letizia de coronavirus? La respuesta oficial es no

Esta situación se ha producido en los diferentes países de la Unión Europea. Por eso cada uno tiene un guión propio y unos tiempos diferentes en función de su situación. En esta situación, no hay Unión Europea que actúe de forma conjunta ya que cada país tiene que redefinir su estrategia internamente primero antes de poder actuar como un bloque geopolítico. 

Todavía está por ver qué guión va a seguir cada país si el guión morado de la élite ligada al dólar (globalistas filantrópicos) o uno diferente y de carácter nacional (multilateralismo con un sistema monetario basado en el oro)


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

Cierto pero la guerra por la percepción requiere de financiación como cualquier guerra (los medios de comunicación son deficitarios y comprar voluntades no es gratis). Esa financiación no es posible sin la emisión de dinero papel:







Las guerras no se pueden financiar sin crédito, el oro se acaba rápido por lo que hace falta una forma de dinero que no tenga esas limitaciones. Nixon declaró la guerra al mundo al abolir el patrón oro y cómo en cualquier guerra anterior se refleja en esa gráfica lo que ocurre durante los conflictos: la deuda se dispara.

Esta es la guerra más cara hasta el momento y la deuda seguirá aumentando hasta que el oro no vuelva a su lugar central en el sistema monetario. No va a haber paz hasta entonces...


----------



## angela82 (29 Abr 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> En el casino pierdes, con el oro no



Depende como juegues. Yo un par de veces que he ido a curiosear, en cuanto he ganado, me he marchado a casa, así que de perder nada de nada. Eso es quien no se controla, cosa que yo sí que hago. Pero vamos que eso no es lo mío, yo solamente fui por curiosear y por eso gané y no estuvo nada mal la noche


----------



## Rain dog (29 Abr 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Empezamos bien.
> Partes de la premisa de que actúan pensando en lo mejor para todos.
> Otro gallo cantaría si los que gobiernan no fueran tan egoístas.
> La gente vota a egoístas por sus intereses egoístas, así nos va.
> Hasta que no despertemos, nada cambiará.



En absoluto. Lo que digo constantemente es que el Gobierno no sigue los intereses de la nación, ni siquiera los de su propio partido. En última instancia, da igual que este pierda las siguientes elecciones, o incluso desaparezca, si te tienen reservado un retiro dorado.

Sobre lo demás, el escenario es complicadísimo, y agradezco todos los puntos de vista. El mío tampoco es monolítico. Simplemente trato de intuir lo que puede venir. Y si es un tren a toda velocidad, que me pille en el arcén.


----------



## Ignorante1 (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Poniendo el foco en el tema monetario como eje vertebrador de la sociedad y principal fuente de poder en la actualidad, hay dos bandos enfrentados:
> 
> -El emisor de la divisa de reserva mundial y su estructura de poder (globalistas o unilateralistas como prefieras llamarles)
> Más sobre los orígenes de su poder:
> ...



La parte mala incluido China hay que quitarle la máscara claramente para que podamos ver el bosque, si no es asì, estará todo muy borroso y mezclado como realmente está y no podremos atar cabos nunca y solo con los rastros (hechos) que van dejando y con sentido común podemos ver algo. Como bien dices están todos estos pajarracos con el estado Chino incluido (usando a su pueblo como conejos de indias en completa armonía con ellos) para luego transmitirlo a resto del mundo como estamos comprobando cada dia. 
En el fondo estoy completamente contigo, pero el enemigo son ellos incluidos los Chinos. 
Yo no me fiaría nunca sobre todo de los comunistas, por el fin no respetarán nunca los medios, llevaran por delante a su propia familia no te digo nada de los demás. Dicho esto se aprecia un tufillo en el partido comunista Chino de división sobre este tema, esto es algo que me parece a mi, se verá con el tiempo.


----------



## Ignorante1 (29 Abr 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Tengamos presente que el partido único Chino se la puede jugar al contubernio bancario con solo chasquear los dedos y les vuelve a salir mal la jugada.
> 
> Esto se puede poner "interesante". Están jugando con fuego porque parten de un error de base, la disociación de poderes, gubernamental y autoridad monetaria. Es muy difícil que alcancen un equilibrio entre ambas fuerzas aunque consigan extender el modelo a escala global.
> 
> ...



Por el bien de ellos deberían alcanzar un a acuerdo pero tu lo dices bien claro es imposible (por suerte y la disociación de poderes) por el egoísmo humano nunca lo conseguirán.


----------



## individualina (29 Abr 2020)

Tal y como yo lo veo (desde abajo) ambas son diferentes batallas de la misma guerra. No son excluyentes sino que son complementarias, puesto que el vencedor de la batalla por la autoridad monetaria, según lo veo, no traerá la paz para nosotros, sino una *neoesclavitud* (o la cacareada nueva normalidad, para decirlo finamente).


----------



## individualina (29 Abr 2020)

Lo de ahora es para añadir el factor CONTROL a todo lo que ya veníamos padeciendo como sometimiento económico (o monetario).
Aunque el experimento CONTROL se inició en el 11s, por el tema monetario se ha decidido implementar todo junto ahora ...y en esas estamos.

Y que no nos quepa duda de que hasta ese 'despertar', sea cuando sea que se produzca, estará cuidadosamente planificado.


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los diferentes países de la UE recibían órdenes de los mismos guionistas y cada uno interpretaba su papel en la obra. Pedro Sánchez tenía vocación de ser un actor principal para otra obra muy diferente:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 305117
> 
> ...



Pensando en voz alta para aclararme...

Si entiendo bien tu argumento hay, al menos, 2 elites enfrentadas por el poder mundial. Esto ya no va de naciones y parece que ha llegado el momento de enseñar las cartas y se va a dilucidar el primer embite abierto al público. Han puesto la artillería pesada, no les importa acabar con la economía mundial ni ralentizarla, ha llegado el órdago. Petróleo, dólar, oro, virus...

Por un lado el grupo....vamos a ponerlo sencillo, el grupo Soros, con Bill Gates, OMS, FED, Deep State, BIS, Gretas, y sus satélites en cada país del mundo, incluida China y EU, con Francia, ltalia, IsPain como lameculos principales

Por otro lado tendríamos a los patriotas, Trump, Putin y a veces coincidiendo China, Irán, y algunos socios EU oficiales como Hungría, Polonia y otros encubiertos en cada partido político local.

Los intereses de los primeros sería imponer su Agenda y el de los segundos impedirlo y nada más? No tienen tentaciones de arrimar el áscua a su sardina, no en todos los postulados, pero si en alguna de las miles de variables....Arabia Saudí, UK....

Los patriotas de Trump tienen clara su agenda propia, America First, empleos y vuelta de la industria y acabar con la influencia de los de Soros/demócratas.

Pero aquí en IsPain todos los partidos juegan con Soros y los que no juegan a dos bandas para ver a qué lado se decanta la balanza para acabar de definirse?

Si pudieras ampliarme los intereses de los partidarios de Trump en EU te lo agradecería, pero parece que aparentamos ser espectadores incapaces de ver el papel asignado de ovejas a sacrificar.

A veces he visto que la Corona como institución es atacada en interesadas campañas orquestadas con info del Campechano, cuentas ocultas, mordidas saudís, Corina...y veo cómo ha reaccionado rápido el Preparao para evitar ser arrastrado, eso le puede acercar a Trump. Pero aparte de su propia supervivencia como institución NO veo en qué y por qué van a mover un dedo por nosotros.

Veo una EU dividida en dos, norte y sur, y nuestros líderes en IsPain se están ganando el sueldo para dejarnos en el furgón de cola.


----------



## angela82 (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aprovecho para dejar una entrevista de mi analista favorito, especializado en el mercado de oro chino. El título lo dice todo, "el mundo vuelve al oro":
> 
> Lars Schall interviews Jan Nieuwenhuijs: The world is going back to gold | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee
> 
> Resumen: de esta crisis se saldrá con un nuevo sistema monetario en el que el oro volverá a ser el centro del mismo



No conocía de nada a este Lars Schall, pero con solo ver las imagenes que ha colocado en su Twitter, eso ya me dice todo.

Ante la llegada de un marxismo de la mano de *Groucho Marx - Marx's family was Jewish., *lo que nos va a quedar a muchos será lanzarnos al vacío a lo Thelma & Louise.







Preciosa escena de unas valientes mujeres que prefieren ser libres antes de que la policía las sacrifique


----------



## individualina (29 Abr 2020)

jaja, bueno, pues lo llamamos CONTROL.2.0 si quieres, donde tu vecino será el que te denuncie o tu móvil te puntuará negativo en la clasificación de ciudadanía que se imponga, etc. Implementar métodos de control que hasta ahora sólo estaban insinuados y si van ligados al aspecto económico, mejor.

Lo has explicado muy bien. De todos modos creo que la idea general se entiende y estamos hablando de lo mismo sólo que con distintos términos.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

individualina dijo:


> Tal y como yo lo veo (desde abajo) ambas son diferentes batallas de la misma guerra. No son excluyentes sino que son complementarias, puesto que el vencedor de la batalla por la autoridad monetaria, según lo veo, no traerá la paz para nosotros, sino una *neoesclavitud* (o la cacareada nueva normalidad, para decirlo finamente).



La "autoridad monetaria" es la consecuencia de desligar el medio de pago de la reserva de valor (reserva fraccionaria)

Emitiendo más medios de pago que representaban oro que oro custodiado por su emisor hizo que se viese como necesario la figura de la banca central (autoridad monetaria) como prestamista de última instancia para prevenir corridas bancarias:
Pánico financiero de 1907 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esto acabo dando via libre a la creación de la fed en 1913. Realmente la creación de autoridades monetarias viene de mucho antes ya que la reserva fraccionaria es algo inherente al sistema financiero desde finales de la edad media cuando empiezan las dinastías de banqueros que dan origen a la oligarquía financiera que llega hasta el presente.

Es inevitable que ocurra ya que no se puede auditar simultáneamente el medio de pago redimible en oro (token en papel) del oro que custodia su emisor. Sólo se podía comprobar mediante una corrida bancaria (cambiar los papeles por el oro representado hasta agotar las existencias del emisor).

Ahora existe la posibilidad de un *patrón oro 2.0* con los criptotokens ya que si que es posible auditar simultáneamente el oro y el criototoken que lo representa impidiendo que el emisor pueda trampear el sistema. Es un cambio de paradigma monetario que va a suponer una transferencia de riqueza y de poder de la élite financiera al resto de la sociedad. Esclavitud monetaria es lo que hay ahora:

_El dinero es una nueva forma de esclavitud, que sólo se distingue de la antigua por el hecho de que es impersonal, de que no existe una relación humana entre amo y esclavo (León Tolstói)_

Si lo quieres ver de forma espiritual, *el oro es el dinero de Dios *y lo demás es obra del Demonio. De transformar papel en oro trata en parte el pacto con Mephisto en el Fausto de Goethe. Alquimia lo llaman otros...

Ese sistema está llegando a su fin:





Muchos banqueros publican libros cuando dejan el cargo para expiar sus pecados... 

_El ex gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, Mervyn King, escribió un libro en 2017, después de que renunció, por supuesto, ya que *ningún banquero central puede ser honesto cuando está en el cargo*, titulado "El fin de la alquimia". Escribió que todos los participantes en la economía siempre deben ser conscientes de la "incertidumbre radical". La vida en general, hacer negocios e invertir implican riesgos. Los políticos solo pueden controlar tanto, aunque para obtener su voto les gusta decirles que tienen la solución para todo_

@esseri , yo me quedo con esa frase de la entrevista del link que puse
Lars Schall interviews Jan Nieuwenhuijs: The world is going back to gold | Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee

El dinero en su forma actual es una estafa que requiere de la mentira, el engaño, la extorsión y la guerra para mantenerse... Por algo se habla de los metales preciosos como honest money. Y tiene implicaciones religiosas, morales y espirituales:

The Moral Issue of Honest Money | Gary North


----------



## Tartufo (29 Abr 2020)

Tifón en Paracelso


----------



## individualina (29 Abr 2020)

Gracias por la explicación, @Spielzeug .

Entiendo que una moneda que se base en el oro es real y tiene ciertas implicaciones morales que (para mí al menos) la hacen más válida que una moneda basada en intereses y dígitos ficticios en una pantalla sin respaldo real (la actual).

En teoría sí que un cambio al paradigma oro debería suponer una transferencia de riqueza hacia abajo para todos, pero el factor control2.0 que se quiere aplicar hace que dude de si realmente será tan beneficioso como parece en teoría y acabo por no fiarme de nadie...
¿Quizás es que nos quieren hacer más ricos en general con el cambio de patrón monetario a cambio de regalar nuestra libertad personal (=control de nuestros datos)?


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2020)

individualina dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, @Spielzeug .
> 
> Entiendo que una moneda que se base en el oro es real y tiene ciertas implicaciones morales que (para mí al menos) la hacen más válida que una moneda (la actual) basada en intereses y dígitos ficticios en una pantalla sin respaldo real.
> 
> ...



Acaso no hemos regalado ya nuestra libertad personal a los "filántropos" que configuran nuestro mapa mental a su voluntad desde la prensa "libre" cuyo guión controlan gracias al monopolio de emisión del dinero que usamos en las interacciones con nuestros semejantes?

Para mí la libertad personal proviene de los datos (la información) que recibimos ya que son estos datos los que configuran el mapa mental que controla nuestro comportamiento. Los datos que yo emito puedo controlarlos yo, los que recibo escapan a mi control. El control viene de la informacion que recibimos no de la que emitimos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Abr 2020)

ALGO HABIA OIDO xD

_PASO A RECORDAROS QUE ESTO ES UNA GUERRA_

_NO UN "VIRUS"

QANON CONFIRMARIA PARCIALMENTE LA TESIS_


29 ABRIL 2020

23:22 HORAS LO VEO YO (NO SIMBOLICA SKBONES)










↓ ESTE ES MAS PUBLI UN POCO PERO LA MUSICA ES CUQUI
Y SOBRE TODO LA CASUALIDAD VER A LAS 17 H COMO SIEMPRE

 
2:09 Reproduciendo
 

  Tiffany Angel   Hace 17 horas 









ORIGINAL MIO DE ESTE POST AQUI
⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣COVID19☣





DOCUMENTO PUBLICADO:

_" - GUIA DE CONTRA INSURGENCIA- "_ 
 US ARMY 

 (VOSOTROS)



QUE NOS RECUERDA QANON QUE EXISTEN ESTAS COSAS
SOBRE CONTROL DE LA INFO Y NARRATIVAS
QUE SI LO PONE UN PEPITO PEREZ COMO YO
PARECE QUE TIENE MENOS "EMPAQUE"



https://2009-2017.state.gov/documents/organization/119629.pdf


























.


----------



## individualina (29 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Acaso no hemos regalado ya nuestra libertad personal a los "filántropos" que configuran nuestro mapa mental a su voluntad desde la prensa "libre" cuyo guión controlan gracias al monopolio de emisión del dinero que usamos en las interacciones con nuestros semejantes?
> 
> Para mí la libertad personal proviene de los datos (la información) que recibimos ya que son estos datos los que configuran el mapa mental que controla nuestro comportamiento. Los datos que yo emito puedo controlarlos yo. *El control viene de la informacion que recibimos no de la que emitimos.*



Lo que me hace desconfiar no es para nada el cambio a moneda respaldada en oro, que lo veo más ético desde luego que lo que hay ahora ...también veo ok que no exista ese monopolio de los medios por parte de quienes controlan el dinero, que por supuesto eso incide en la visión que podemos tener del mundo y por tanto en nuestras interacciones.
Vale, visto de esa manera tiene sentido y no lo veo como un problema.

No estoy confrontando lo que dices (además de que lo explicas perfectamente, que conste), sólo trato de entender qué podría haber de negativo en todo el tema porque a estas alturas no me fío de ningún poder ...como por ejemplo algo del estilo de que sea obligatorio dar cierta información sensible para poder disfrutar de ese nuevo paradigma. Algo así sí que podría llegar a ser perjudicial para eso que entendemos por nuestras libertades, no crees?

Vamos, que intento ver cuál es la trampa.


----------



## Muskaty (30 Abr 2020)

Gracias por este hilo. Desde mi más absoluta ignorancia, tengo la impresión de que su creador, @Spielzeug, es una mente brillante. Gracias también a todos los que sumáis con vuestras aportaciones. 

Llevo 3 días leyéndolo y no paro de aprender conceptos nuevos. Aunque hay muchas cosas que escapan a mi entendimiento, esto es realmente apasionante. ¡Pero tengo tantas preguntas! Algunas de ellas son las siguientes:

Si seguimos la teoría del hilo y lo que realmente está sucediendo es que China, entre otros, quiere imponer un nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro, ¿cómo nos puede afectar esto a nosotros? ¿Vendrá una época convulsa mientras nos adaptamos al nuevo sistema monetario y luego la humanidad florecerá y tendremos prosperidad de verdad? 

¿Puede haber alguna fuerza externa (extraterrestres) que haga acto de presencia próximamente? ¿Tienen cabida en la teoría de este hilo este tipo de elementos? ¿Dais credibilidad a algunas teorías que afirman que la humanidad vive en el más absoluto engaño acerca de su procedencia y que próximamente nos van a desvelar todas las verdades que nos han ocultado (extraterrestres, energía libre, etc.)? ¿O eso es cosa de zumbados?

Y una pregunta de parvulitos: ¿Por qué es el oro el metal precioso más preciado? ¿Qué tiene el oro que no tengan otros elementos? ¿Por qué no el cobre, el hierro, el diamante?

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Victor Chanov (30 Abr 2020)

El Covid-19 y el problema de la verdad

"La Élite globalista sabe perfectamente todo esto. Lo sabe perfectamente _The Economist._ El _crash_ no se puede evitar. Entonces, ¿qué hay que hacer? Pues dirigirlo, pilotarlo, _tener un plan_. La pseudoepidemia del Covid-19 sólo está acelerando un proceso que ya existía; el crash mundial

*Efectuar una demolición controlada de un edificio aquejado de aluminosis estructural. *El proceso de transformación ya estaba en marcha desde hacía años: hay que llevarlo a cabo poco a poco para evitar una toma de conciencia generalizada y una rebelión popular que se desea evitar a toda costa. Según una opinión ya muy extendida entre los economistas más perspicaces —y Niño Becerra es uno de ellos—, la pseudoepidemia del Covid-19 sólo está acelerando un proceso que ya existía. El _crash _mundial se hubiera producido de todas forma*s*; pero es mejor que se produzca como tú quieres, cuando tú quieres y bajo tu control.

Y, en realidad, he aquí un argumento más a favor de la tesis que sostengo: *estamos ante una pseudopandemia provocada y dirigida.* Porque no hace falta moverse en ningún círculo conspiranoico para darse cuenta de que los efectos del Covid-19 se ajustan milimétricamente a los deseos, largamente acariciados, de la élite política, tecnológica y financiera internacional.

No les hubiera valido ningún otro tipo de coronavirus ni ningún otro tipo de pandemia: lo que necesitaban era precisamente lo que está pasando. Un virus para el que no hubiera inmunidad previa entre la población mundial y que, aunque no fuese muy letal, se extendiese con gran rapidez y provocase en los países desarrollados el colapso de los sistemas sanitarios,* causando una epidemia de pánico y obligando a los gobiernos a tomar medidas sin precedentes de cuarentena y aislamiento social que paralizarían casi por completo la actividad económica*. Y, por supuesto, todo ello sería imposible sin el concurso inestimable de los medios de comunicación, grandes difusores de un estado de histeria masiva. Primero tranquilizaron y anestesiaron a la población tachando de alarmistas a los pocos que, ya en enero y febrero, avisaron de lo que se avecinaba; y después siguieron mintiendo y anestesiando al hurtar la información y el debate sobre lo que sucede entre bastidores en el escenario del mundo político y financiero internacional, al tiempo que entretenían a los ciudadanos con inanes noticias sobre mascarillas, balcones, retos solidarios y tartas caseras.

Este era el objetivo, pues: el _crash_ económico controlado, la extensión de una auténtica epidemia de miedo, previa a la aplicación de la “doctrina del shock”, según la afortunada expresión acuñada por Naomi Klein. Ahora, tras el impacto de la pandemia, los ciudadanos occidentales están mucho más cerca de aceptar la supresión del dinero en efectivo e incluso el chip subcutáneo, si les convencen de que éste es necesario para garantizar la futura seguridad sanitaria de la población. Por su parte, *los Estados se encuentran debilitados, y lo estarán aún más en el futuro ante el tremendo esfuerzo que la mitigación de los efectos económicos de la pandemia* —mucho más devastadores y duraderos que los puramente sanitarios— va a exigir a sus arcas públicas; y su margen de maniobra y soberanía menguará también ante la creciente preponderancia de las instancias decisorias supranacionales, necesarias —nos dirán— para el manejo de emergencias que ya se mueven a escala planetaria. El Gobierno Mundial se encuentra más próximo de lo que ha estado nunca. En cuanto a la tecnología 5G —elemento imprescindible para el futuro diseñado por la Élite—, también ahora se implantará con muchos menos problemas, objeciones y reticencias, ante la importancia creciente que van a cobrar el teletrabajo y todo tipo de procesos telemáticos. Y son sólo unos cuantos ejemplos de *las muchísimas ventajas que el Covid-19 supone para la Élite globalista"*


----------



## louis.gara (30 Abr 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> El Covid-19 y el problema de la verdad
> 
> "La Élite globalista sabe perfectamente todo esto. Lo sabe perfectamente _The Economist._ El _crash_ no se puede evitar. Entonces, ¿qué hay que hacer? Pues dirigirlo, pilotarlo, _tener un plan_. La pseudoepidemia del Covid-19 sólo está acelerando un proceso que ya existía; el crash mundial
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por compartirlo, maravillosa exposición por su claridad y concisión.

Apta incluso para cenutrios balconeros, solamente con dedicar los diez minutos de la ovación a leer este texto podrían llegar a encontrar un camino iniciático a prender la divina chispa de la razón que cada humano atesora.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

Muskaty dijo:


> ¿Por qué es el oro el metal precioso más preciado? ¿Qué tiene el oro que no tengan otros elementos? ¿Por qué no el cobre, el hierro, el diamante?



Las características físicas y químicas del oro le convierten en el mejor dinero que existe en la naturaleza. Si te interesa profundizar en el tema, este enlace te lleva a un PDF que lo explica muy bien:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw39lif8aHGzLNbrDP-ut7bC&cshid=1588229153250



Muskaty dijo:


> ¿Puede haber alguna fuerza externa (extraterrestres) que haga acto de presencia próximamente? ¿Tienen cabida en la teoría de este hilo este tipo de elementos? ¿Dais credibilidad a algunas teorías que afirman que la humanidad vive en el más absoluto engaño acerca de su procedencia y que próximamente nos van a desvelar todas las verdades que nos han ocultado (extraterrestres, energía libre, etc.)? ¿O eso es cosa de zumbados?



Sólo puedo decirte que históricamente una narrativa que ha funcionado a las élites para justificar su poder sobre el resto es la creencia en que ellos son el contacto en la tierra con seres superiores con características divinas. Desconfía de la verdad revelada pues es un acto de fe que te coloca en inferioridad sobre el "revelador" 

Las narrativas se adaptan a los tiempos pero su esencia sigue siendo la misma: verdades reveladas (=documentos desclasificados hoy en día) sobre entidades con características divinas (=extraterrestres) que el revelador conoce antes que el resto.

La humanidad vive en el engaño, si. Pero es un engaño basado en la manipulación del mapa mental de la realidad ya que poca gente es consciente de este hecho y de los sesgos cognitivos que hacen que confundamos mapa y territorio. Las élites gobernantes si que lo saben y lo utilizan en su provecho.

Respecto a la primera pregunta, si, vienen tiempos convulsos en los que se mezclan diferentes narrativas en lucha por controlar nuestro mapa de la realidad. La tarea de cada uno es discernir que narrativa configura un mapa mental más parecido a la realidad para que te sirva como guía para actuar en el mundo. 

El primer paso es dejar atrás un sistema monetario controlado por una élite con el monopolio de emisión del dinero ya que este modelo requiere del engaño sistemático para funcionar. Ahí es donde entra en juego el oro...


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (30 Abr 2020)

Venus y la puerta de tannhäuser


----------



## Ignorante1 (30 Abr 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> ALGO HABIA OIDO xD
> 
> _PASO A RECORDAROS QUE ESTO ES UNA GUERRA_
> 
> ...



Esto estará muy bien pero en Español, no se ni papa del Inglés.
Me figuro que algo tiene que ver con el apoyo a Trump que comparto.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El arma del virus es un Morgenstern (lucero del alba / venus), no sé si significa algo o es casual.
> 
> La foto que acompaña al articulo sobre las teorías de la conspiración que están apareciendo:
> Navarro hits new low with vaccine conspiracy theory - Global Times
> ...



Dices "El arma del virus es un Morgenstern (lucero del alba / venus), no sé si significa algo o es casual."
Quizas sea el uso militar de tecnologias que vistas por nuestro conocimiento de la ciencia estan muy por encima de lo que consideramos humanamente posible .

P.D.
Perdona que comente este post ya antiguo , pero no paro de darle vueltas en la cabeza.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Dices "El arma del virus es un Morgenstern (lucero del alba / venus), no sé si significa algo o es casual."
> Quizas sea el uso militar de tecnologias que vistas por nuestro conocimiento de la ciencia estan muy por encima de lo que consideramos humanamente posible .
> 
> P.D.
> Perdona que comente este post ya antiguo , pero no paro de darle vueltas en la cabeza.



Lucero del Alba = Venus 
Símbolo de Venus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre






No le daría muchas más vueltas. El feminismo es parte de la narrativa, es un arma de guerra de IV generación que infecta el mapa mental de muchas mujeres. Ya se han referido en otras viñetas a lo mismo, el virus morado infectando a las niñas:







____________

The Economist responde a las viñetas chinas tomando sus mismos símbolos:







Se reconocen como el virus contra el que se está luchando y encajan el golpe recibido. Pero saben que cuando la narrativa del virus se agote, volverán a la carga con la narrativa "cambio climático" que es para la que se estaban preparando y el escenario favorito de los "filántropos".

Recordemos anteriores viñetas para ver cómo se responden los diferentes guionistas con el objetivo de desmoralizar al enemigo (propaganda de guerra):







Guerra de narrativas...


----------



## 34Pepe (30 Abr 2020)

No quisiera desvirtuar el hilo...
Quizás ya lo conocéis, yo lo acabo de ver en un hilo de conspiraciones, pero casa con lo de las dos elites enfrentadas y su enfrentamiento global actual

La Élite Financiera y la Realeza Europea que está Apoyando a Donald Trump


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Abr 2020)

Analisis - CABALLERES. marcador paco burbujero. [Red to Green ] . DEL ROJO AL VERDE. estamos viendo la mayor MOVIDA EN DECADAS -> ECONOMIA-> TODO




_PASO A RECORDAROS QUE ESTO ES UNA GUERRA_

_NO UN "VIRUS"

QANON CONFIRMARIA PARCIALMENTE LA TESIS_


29 ABRIL 2020

23:22 HORAS LO VEO YO (NO SIMBOLICA SKBONES)










↓ ESTE ES MAS PUBLI UN POCO PERO LA MUSICA ES CUQUI
Y SOBRE TODO LA CASUALIDAD VER A LAS 17 H COMO SIEMPRE

 
2:09 Reproduciendo
 

  Tiffany Angel   Hace 17 horas 









ORIGINAL MIO DE ESTE POST AQUI
⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣COVID19☣





DOCUMENTO PUBLICADO:

_" - GUIA DE CONTRA INSURGENCIA- "_ 
 US ARMY 

 (VOSOTROS)



QUE NOS RECUERDA QANON QUE EXISTEN ESTAS COSAS
SOBRE CONTROL DE LA INFO Y NARRATIVAS
QUE SI LO PONE UN PEPITO PEREZ COMO YO
PARECE QUE TIENE MENOS "EMPAQUE"



https://2009-2017.state.gov/documents/organization/119629.pdf


























.


----------



## angela82 (30 Abr 2020)

Recomiendo el artículo que enlazo. Dejo solamente un par de cosas que para mí es lo importante:

*La verdadera agenda de la OMS: Un nuevo orden mundial modelado a imagen y semejanza de China*

Tweet de Tedros







En el centro de la foto de arriba está la deidad hindú *Shiva*, también conocida como *"El Destructor"*. A través de la destrucción, Shiva permite una profunda transformación. Esto va de la mano con el lema favorito de la élite: "Ordo ab Chao".

Concluyendo:
La OMS ha estado manejando esta pandemia de una manera muy específica. Cuando el virus sólo estaba contenido en China, la OMS denunció a los gobiernos que buscaban restringir los viajes procedentes de China. A pesar de un poco de sentido común, la OMS afirmó que restringir los viajes no sería eficaz contra la propagación del virus. Una vez que el virus se propagó por el mundo, la OMS impulsó las políticas de confinamiento más restrictivas y destructivas de la historia de la humanidad, causando un colapso masivo de la economía y una completa remodelación de la sociedad.

En este ambiente insalubre, la OMS se esforzó y fue a por una masiva toma de poder. La organización ahora está presionando para prolongar estas medidas y la creación de estados policiales de alta tecnología mientras espera la única cura que aprobará: Una vacuna universal. Considerando el hecho de que Bill Gates es el principal financiador actual de la OMS y que también forma parte de ID2020 - que aboga por el uso de vacunas para crear una identificación digital mediante un tatuaje o un microchip - podemos ver claramente cuál es la *verdadera agenda de la OMS: Crear una China mundial.

The True Agenda of the WHO: A New World Order Modeled After China*


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Recomiendo el artículo que enlazo. Dejo solamente un par de cosas que para mí es lo importante:
> 
> *La verdadera agenda de la OMS: Un nuevo orden mundial modelado a imagen y semejanza de China*
> 
> ...






A POR ELLOS OE
PERO RAZON


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> No quisiera desvirtuar el hilo...
> Quizás ya lo conocéis, yo lo acabo de ver en un hilo de conspiraciones, pero casa con lo de las dos elites enfrentadas y su enfrentamiento global actual
> 
> La Élite Financiera y la Realeza Europea que está Apoyando a Donald Trump



Me lo he leído y no cuadran muchas cosas, por citar una: un supuesto hijo no oficial de Fernando VII tenía un abogado llamado Ferdinand Marcos que fue presidente de Filipinas (imposible por fechas).

Que hay élites enfrentadas sí, como siempre ha ocurrido en la historia... El hecho de que se envíen mensajes a través de sus medios de comunicación indica que no tienen otra forma de contactar entre sí pero que cada bando está atento a la narrativa del otro.

Según la city de Londres, estamos en la ronda preliminar, luego sale a escena el "cambio climático" para reventar a la élite con la que se identifica el otro bando en las viñetas de la prensa China (el cuerpo cuya cabeza es el planeta tierra):







Recuerden, es todo narrativa y busca desmoralizar al enemigo... Ni el virus es "real" ni el cambio climático lo es, todo está guionizado

___________

Russian PM Mishustin says tested positive for coronavirus

El primer ministro ruso da positivo a coronavirus y entra en cuarentena. Llevaba en el cargo desde el 20 de enero. Parece que hay purga interna...

Normandy Four says more efforts on prisoners exchange needed, says German Foreign Minister

Cambios geopolíticos por el coronavirus: Alemania parece que tiene prisa por resolver el conflicto ucraniano lo que hace intuir un cambio en su orientación respecto a Rusia alejándose del anterior guión.

__________







La prensa China vuelve a enseñar la "vacuna inactiva" contra el virus. En alfabeto latino solo se lee la palabra "Vero" (verdad). Sería interesante saber que ponen los caracteres chinos...

No parecen interesados en la vacuna de Bill Gates, se supone que la desarrolla una compañía estatal China...


----------



## angela82 (30 Abr 2020)

Artículo de pago de El Mundo con esta imagen:








Y no solamente más horas de trabajo, muchos más gastos que un trabajador antes no tenía.

La gran estafa del teletrabajo: dos horas más al día por el mismo sueldo
______________________________

Este vídeo en inglés explica que en EE.UU. la cadena de suministro en alimentación está rota.

Trump ha ordenado la reapertura de las plantas de carne - pero hay MUCHO más en la historia: una batalla oculta con el criminal USDA, y una completa toma de control por parte de la IA del suministro mundial de alimentos.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Recomiendo el artículo que enlazo. Dejo solamente un par de cosas que para mí es lo importante:
> 
> *La verdadera agenda de la OMS: Un nuevo orden mundial modelado a imagen y semejanza de China*
> 
> ...



China ataca a la élite contra la que se enfrenta mediante la organización globalista de la OMS donde ha colocado a sus actores.

En caso de pandemia la OMS puede enviar a su personal y señalar como positivo a aquellas figuras públicas que puedan suponer un problema. Eso es lo que parece que han hecho y por ese motivo han dado positivo tantos políticos.

El Estado de alarma que recomienda la OMS es la forma de gestionar el cambio de élites sin que la prensa (en manos de los otros guionistas) puedan crear una revolución de colores. 

El tuit de su presidente deja claro el papel que juega la nueva ruta de la seda en todo este asunto. Shiva es un símbolo de la destrucción del sistema anterior y la creación de ese nuevo sistema...


----------



## angela82 (30 Abr 2020)

Viñeta china de hoy
No me queda claro si el virus verde con forma de pulpo quiere hundir la globalización o que el virus verde se quiere subir a la nave globalizada.

Un virus muy *verde*.

En latín el término viride es el término utilizado por los romanos para denominar verde. Los romanos tenían un mayor aprecio por este color, *era el color de **Venus* la diosa de la belleza, los jardines, las verduras y los viñedos. 

Verde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







Globalization - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## angela82 (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La prensa China vuelve a enseñar la "vacuna inactiva" contra el virus. En alfabeto latino solo se lee la palabra "Vero" (verdad). Sería interesante saber que ponen los caracteres chinos...
> 
> No parecen interesados en la vacuna de Bill Gates, se supone que la desarrolla una compañía estatal China...



Esa vacuna de la compañía china Sinovac Biotech es la que están ensayando con *monos *y creo yo que los humanos no somos monos, claro que para algunos sí.

Los investigadores de Sinovac Biotech, una empresa privada con sede en Beijing, dieron dos dosis diferentes de su vacuna COVID-19 a un total de *ocho macacos rhesu*s. Tres semanas más tarde, el grupo introdujo el SARS-CoV-2, el virus que causa la COVID-19, en los pulmones de los monos a través de tubos en sus tráquea, y ninguno desarrolló una infección completa.

COVID-19 vaccine protects monkeys from new coronavirus, Chinese biotech reports



Spielzeug dijo:


> El tuit de su presidente deja claro el papel que juega la nueva ruta de la seda en todo este asunto. Shiva es un símbolo de la destrucción del sistema anterior y la creación de ese nuevo sistema...



Shiva simbólicamente es muchísimo más.

Curiosamente la escultura de Shiva está colocada delante del CERN en Suiza







Foto del 2004 de la propia web del CERN.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Viñeta china de hoy
> No me queda claro si el virus verde con forma de pulpo quiere hundir la globalización o que el virus verde se quiere subir a la nave globalizada.
> 
> Un virus muy *verde*.
> ...



Son los tentáculos del poder, una metáfora recurrente para referirse al poder financiero en la sombra:

























Lo que está intentando el sistema financiero es desacoplar la economía mundial de China para evitar el cambio de sistema monetario, lo cual supone el fin de la globalización en su forma actual. En sí no es malo hacer las cadenas de distribución más cortas y menos chinodependientes pero la economía mundial se va a hundir... A corto plazo no hay posibilidad de rehacer las cadenas de distribución y de pagos.

Poner la estructura de nuevo en marcha no es excesivamente complicado, rehacerlas de nuevo haciendo bypass a China puede llevar años y una depresión económica inmensa por el camino difícilmente gestionables:


----------



## 34Pepe (30 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Artículo de pago de El Mundo con esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si que hay mucho detrás del mercado de la carne en USA

Hace 2 semanas cerró por contagio de coronavirus la principal fábrica de procesamiento de carne de cerdo de USA, Smithfield, propiedad de CHINA, abastece el 5% del mercado interior nacional de esa carne. Problemas para Trump y su reelección

Smithfield Foods cierra una planta y alerta del riesgo para el suministro de carne en EEUU

Aunque a nivel internacional también hay movimientos, Rusia ha prohibido ya la exportación de cereales

Rusia suspende la exportación de cereales


----------



## angela82 (30 Abr 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Si que hay mucho detrás del mercado de la carne en USA
> 
> Hace 2 semanas cerró por contagio de coronavirus la principal fábrica de procesamiento de carne de cerdo de USA, Smithfield, propiedad de CHINA, abastece el 5% del mercado interior nacional de esa carne. Problemas para Trump y su reelección
> 
> ...



En Alemania igual. Esta noticia es de ayer

En un matadero de Birkenfeld cerca de Pforzheim, 270 empleados dieron positivo por el coronavirus. Esto fue reportado por la compañía a petición. Tanto los propios empleados de la empresa como unos 200 trabajadores extranjeros contratados en Rumania se vieron afectados.

Corona live: Mehr als 30 Millionen Menschen in den USA haben ihren Job verloren - WELT


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esa vacuna de la compañía china Sinovac Biotech es la que están ensayando con *monos *y creo yo que los humanos no somos monos, claro que para algunos sí.
> 
> Los investigadores de Sinovac Biotech, una empresa privada con sede en Beijing, dieron dos dosis diferentes de su vacuna COVID-19 a un total de *ocho macacos rhesu*s. Tres semanas más tarde, el grupo introdujo el SARS-CoV-2, el virus que causa la COVID-19, en los pulmones de los monos a través de tubos en sus tráquea, y ninguno desarrolló una infección completa.
> 
> ...



Sinopharm unit inches toward vaccine breakthrough - Chinadaily.com.cn

Hay muchas compañías desarrollando vacunas. La de la foto, se supone que es la compañía estatal sinopharm.

Célula vero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Lo de "Vero" es por el nombre del cultivo de células que se utilizan para desarrollar vacunas víricas.


----------



## Carlx (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Son los tentáculos del poder, una metáfora recurrente para referirse al poder financiero en la sombra:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 306168
> 
> ...



El Partido Comunista Chino, fase superior del Capitalismo


----------



## LetalFantasy (30 Abr 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> Esa vacuna de la compañía china Sinovac Biotech es la que están ensayando con *monos *y creo yo que los humanos no somos monos, claro que para algunos sí.
> 
> Los investigadores de Sinovac Biotech, una empresa privada con sede en Beijing, dieron dos dosis diferentes de su vacuna COVID-19 a un total de *ocho macacos rhesu*s. Tres semanas más tarde, el grupo introdujo el SARS-CoV-2, el virus que causa la COVID-19, en los pulmones de los monos a través de tubos en sus tráquea, y ninguno desarrolló una infección completa.
> 
> ...



A shiva es el ritual de las coreografías sanitarias.


----------



## 34Pepe (30 Abr 2020)

Hay reconocidas entre 2 y 6 cepas de covid, te vas a vacunar 2/6 veces?

En 70 años no han conseguido la de la gripe....aunque multiplicado por cada habitante es una pasta


----------



## sans-pisito (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que está intentando el sistema financiero es desacoplar la economía mundial de China para evitar el cambio de sistema monetario, lo cual supone el fin de la globalización en su forma actual. En sí no es malo hacer las cadenas de distribución más cortas y menos chinodependientes pero la economía mundial se va a hundir... A corto plazo no hay posibilidad de rehacer las cadenas de distribución y de pagos.



Para eso hay que bajar costes salariales e inmobiliarios (vivienda, suelo industrial) y quitar regulaciones (lo cual entraria en conflicto con el "cambio climatico").

De momento no he visto a ningun politico en occidente hablando de eso.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Abr 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 306092
> 
> 
> La prensa China vuelve a enseñar la "vacuna inactiva" contra el virus. En alfabeto latino solo se lee la palabra "Vero" (verdad). Sería interesante saber que ponen los caracteres chinos...
> ...



He encontrado una imagen idéntica de mayor resolución y traducido con aplicaciones lo siguiente:

Nueva vacuna inactivada por coronavirus 
(célula Vero)
(solo para investigación clínica)






​


----------



## Desconocido (1 May 2020)

新型冠状病毒灭活疫
苗(Vero细胞)
(仅用于临床研究)


----------



## Victor Chanov (1 May 2020)

Ni una sola queja

_"- En Suecia, las personas pueden circular libremente. 350 muertos

- En Alemania, se permite salir a pasear y hacer deporte. 2.800 muertos

- En Portugal, no hay confinamiento legal, solo recomendaciones de distancia social y prohibición de juntarse más de 5 personas. 600 muertos

- En Corea del Sur, confinamiento obligatorio solo para contagiados y quien tenga relación directa con un contagiado. 230 muertos

-En Noruega, Austria, Dinamarca, similares medidas y parecidos resultados.

- En España. Confinamiento obligatorio total para todos. 20.000 muertos (ojo, muertos oficiales; los reales no se sabe), récord mundial en muertos por millón de habitantes.

Y ni una sola queja. A pesar de las medidas y de todos sus muertos, ni una sola queja del pueblo"_


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 May 2020)

Puede parecer conspiranoico, pero si amas tu libertad
te interesa ver este video para comprender ciertas cosas

Entre otros interesantes asuntos, hacia la mitad del video se habla de la distancia social que tratan de imponernos, dice que es así por la limitación que existe para detectar desde los satélites los chips RFID que nos aplicarán con las vacunas que vienen.

Si hay varias personas juntas, no se puede distinguir si se trata de una persona o varias, por lo que aprovechando este tinglado de la pandemia, están tratando de concienciarnos para mantener el distanciamiento social.

¿¿¿Alguien que entienda de chips RFID puede desmentir semejante teoría??? 

¿Es posible la trazabilidad de un Chip RFID vía satélite?

Tengo entendido que no, pero también se que mucha tecnología existente nos es vedada por un tiempo antes de sacarla a la luz



​
Edito: 

Leyendo este artículo deduzco que no es posible la trazabilidad de chips RFID desde un satélite:

RFID


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 May 2020)

@GOLDGOD


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2020)

Hope springs eternal - Chinadaily.com.cn

Parece que Holanda se pasa de bando.

Llevan varios años preparándose para el reset monetario repatriando su oro de EEUU y guardándolo en instalaciones militares. Las declaraciones en su página web dan a entender que esperan un colapso monetario.
Con más de 600 toneladas están en buena situación para pasar a un sistema basado en el oro.

Central Bank Issues Stunning Warning: "If The Entire System Collapses, Gold Will Be Needed To Start Over"


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 306644
> 
> 
> Hope springs eternal - Chinadaily.com.cn
> ...



Al menos los holandeses tocan a un poco más de una onza por habitante (35 grs. de oro)

Los españoles tocamos a 6 grs./hab.


----------



## Muskaty (1 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las características físicas y químicas del oro le convierten en el mejor dinero que existe en la naturaleza. Si te interesa profundizar en el tema, este enlace te lleva a un PDF que lo explica muy bien:
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw39lif8aHGzLNbrDP-ut7bC&cshid=1588229153250
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Entiendo lo que quieres decir acerca de la "verdad revelada" y tiene todo el sentido. A parte del tema extraterrestre, me refería también a otras supuestas verdades ocultadas a la humanidad, como la energía libre o la Nueva Medicina Germánica, acerca de la cual te he visto escribir en alguna ocasión. De ser cierta la teoría de Hamer, aunque sea parcialmente, toda la ciencia médica actual se derrumbaría. En referencia a esto, recientemente he descubierto a un tal Antoine Béchamp, que creo que fue profesor de Pasteur. Este doctor afirmaba lo contrario de Pasteur, que los microorganismos no son en sí agentes patógenos sino que se convierten en tal porque están cumpliendo una función. Esto creo que entroncaría con la teoría de Hamer pero tengo que investigar más porque todavía no he leído lo suficiente.

Dicho todo esto, me pregunto que si realmente lo que está pasando es que hay "fuerzas" que quieren volver al patrón oro, eso realmente sería algo positivo para la humanidad. Y que de culminarse esa gesta, después vendrían otras que nos beneficiaran también a todos. Ojalá todas las mentiras caigan próximamente.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2020)

Se va haciendo oficial que hay dos mercados del oro con dos precios diferentes, el COMEX denominado en dólares y el SGE denominado en yuanes:
Gold Market Diverges With Demand Rising in West, Falling in East - BNN Bloomberg

En el COMEX se paga más caro que en el SGE ya que tiene problemas de liquidez (no tiene apenas oro físico disponible para la entrega). Uno es principalmente papel y derivados (el COMEX) y el otro principalmente de físico (SGE).

También está el mercado de Londres, el LBMA, que ha tenido que salir al rescate del COMEX el último mes. El mercado de Londres está formado por varios bancos (Rothshild a la cabeza) que empiezan a abandonar el barco por falta de físico.
Primero fue el holandés ABN AMRO:
ABN AMRO leaves gold investors empty-handed - Geotrendlines
Ahora el canadiense Scotiabank:
Scotiabank's metals business closure could impact daily gold price discovery - analysts

Quién será el próximo en salirse del LBMA por falta de físico? Vienen turbulencias en el mercado del oro...

El precio que marca el mercado de Londres está entre el del COMEX y el del SGE


----------



## ignatiux (1 May 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> No , ellos abogaban por el "dinero-trabajo" , fue una inventada que tuvieron que sacarse de la manga por que el tratado de Versalles fue extremadamente duro con Alemania y les dejo sin oro .
> 
> Tratado de Versalles (1919) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Sol y Ves.
Solves.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 May 2020)

Muertos totales en España en los últimos seis años











*Análisis de estas cifras:*


a) Ordenación, de mayor a menor, de las cifras de muertes en las 6 anualidades que se muestran en esta tabla:

Anualidad 2017-2018: 429.379 muertes.
Anualidad 2016-2017: 421.114 muertes.
Anualidad 2018-2019: 418.948 muertes.
Anualidad 2014-2015: 414.175 muertes.
*Anualidad 2019-2020: 408.236 muertes.*
Anualidad 2015-2016: 405.928 muertes.

Conclusión: En todas las anualidades, a escepción de 2015-2016, ha habido un número mayor de muertes que en la anualidad que nos ocupa (2019-2020). En concreto, en la anualidad 2019-2020 hay *21.143 muertes menos* que en la anualidad 2017-2018.


b) Como se ve en la tabla, en todas y cada una de las anualidades, *los meses en los que se producen un número de muertes superior a la media mensual* (resaltados en negrita en la tabla) *son los meses de diciembre, enero, febrero, marzo y abril*, es decir, durante la temporada de gripe, también llamada gripe común o estacional.


Conclusión: en la anualidad 2019-2020, los meses en los que se ha producido un número de muertes superior a la media mensual son los mismos que en cualquier otra anualidad: diciembre, enero, febrero y marzo.* No hay ninguna diferencia en esta anualidad 2019-2010 respecto al histórico de cifras de muertes.*


c) Las cifras de muertes resaltadas en rojo en la tabla muestran *los meses de otras anualidades en los que las cifras de muertos son semejantes (e incluso superiores) a las cifras de muertes en marzo de 2020.*


Conclusión: Como se ve en la tabla, *en el mes de Enero de 2017 hubo más muertes (49.370 muertos) que en Marzo de 2020 *(48.853 muertos) pero, ¿encerraron a la gente para tener imágenes de ciudades vacías para los Medios? ¿Construyeron e instalaron patéticos “hospitales de campaña” para tener imágenes para los Medios? ¿Metieron cajas de muertos en pistas de patinaje para tener imágenes para los Medios? ¿Dejaron que la gente muriese sola para poderlo decir en los Medios? ¿Se colapsaron las funerarias, hospitales y UCIs para poderlo decir en los Medios? ¿Se enterraron o incineraron muertos sin poderse despedir sus seres queridos para poderlo decir en los Medios? ¿Estuvieron machacando y aterrorizando a la gente todos los días, a todas horas, en todos los Medios de Comunicación? ¿Por qué no hicieron todo esto si, como dicen ahora, de lo se trata es de “salvar vidas”? ¿Se trata de salvar vidas o de una brutal demostración y abuso de Poder? ¿O de qué se trata toda esta barbarie?


Muertos totales en España en los últimos seis años


----------



## timi (1 May 2020)

esto puede encajar por aquí

After Gold & Oil Contract Chaos, CME Group Secures $7 Billion Credit Line "In Case Of COMEX Member Default"


----------



## paraisofiscal (1 May 2020)

DEMOLEDOR


----------



## Burbruxista (1 May 2020)

@paraisofiscal 

Yo esperaría a ver la estadística de abril. Porque yo lo que veo en la tabla es precisamente lo contrario, que marzo lleva 10.000 muertos más que toda la serie anterior, que era bastante estable. Si en abril la cifra es de 45.000 muertos, sobre una serie anterior muy estable, entonces ya sería evidente el impacto del coronavirus.
Todo esto sí te fías de las estadísticas del INE, claro


----------



## Mk3 (1 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> DEMOLEDOR
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 306976​




Esa gráfica que significa...que en breves cuando vayan por el oro es igualica que esta gemela:?


----------



## Ignorante1 (1 May 2020)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Ni una sola queja
> 
> _"- En Suecia, las personas pueden circular libremente. 350 muertos
> 
> ...



Yo si me quejo todos los días a las 8 cacerolada, los de los aplausos aplauden más fuerte cuando empiezo y sacan el resistiré.


----------



## Ulisses (1 May 2020)

timi dijo:


> esto puede encajar por aquí
> 
> After Gold & Oil Contract Chaos, CME Group Secures $7 Billion Credit Line "In Case Of COMEX Member Default"



Es decir, hay 7.000 millones de dólares de diferencia entre el oro comercializado y las reservas de oro físico en el COMEX. ¿o son 7.000 millones de entregas solicitadas que no pueden ser atendidas?


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2020)

timi dijo:


> esto puede encajar por aquí
> 
> After Gold & Oil Contract Chaos, CME Group Secures $7 Billion Credit Line "In Case Of COMEX Member Default"



Los bancos que se retiran del mercado de Londres no lo hacen por falta de dinero fiat (los bancos centrales pueden imprimir todo lo que quieran), lo hacen por falta de oro físico para cumplir con sus compromisos. Si el default es por falta de oro físico de poco va a poder servir el crédito de 7 billones de dólares la CME. 

En cualquier caso es indicativo de las tensiones que hay en los mercados occidentales y señal de que no va a tardar en ocurrir algo. El mecanismo para descubrir el precio del oro está roto. Cualquier día lo cierran y lo vuelven a abrir con un precio nuevo que sirva para cuadrar los balances de los bancos centrales y oficializar el reset monetario


----------



## Spielzeug (1 May 2020)

Burbruxista dijo:


> @paraisofiscal
> 
> Yo esperaría a ver la estadística de abril. Porque yo lo que veo en la tabla es precisamente lo contrario, que marzo lleva 10.000 muertos más que toda la serie anterior, que era bastante estable. Si en abril la cifra es de 45.000 muertos, sobre una serie anterior muy estable, entonces ya sería evidente el impacto del coronavirus.
> Todo esto sí te fías de las estadísticas del INE, claro



La mortalidad va a aumentar por las medidas contra el coronavirus. Confinar a la población en zulos, privarla de relaciones sociales, privarla de ingresos, aterrorizandoles con un "virus peligrosísimo" etc. tiene efectos graves sobre la salud mental y por tanto sobre la salud corporal.

A todos los abuelos hacinados en residencias que viven esperando la próxima visita de su familia les han quitado las ganas de vivir que pudieran tener. Sin perspectivas de futuro o con miedo al porvenir, la gente enferma. 

El aumento de muertes que se producirá es una profecía autocumplida.


----------



## Burbruxista (1 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La mortalidad va a aumentar por las medidas contra el coronavirus. Confinar a la población en zulos, privarla de relaciones sociales, privarla de ingresos, aterrorizandoles con un "virus peligrosísimo" etc. tiene efectos graves sobre la salud mental y por tanto sobre la salud corporal.
> 
> A todos los abuelos hacinados en residencias que viven esperando la próxima visita de su familia les han quitado las ganas de vivir que pudieran tener. Sin perspectivas de futuro o con miedo al porvenir, la gente enferma.
> 
> El aumento de muertes que se producirá es una profecía autocumplida.



Sí, de acuerdo.

Pero es interesante la investigación de paraisofiscal porque si en abril la serie se mantiene como en abriles anteriores, quedará bastante claro que todo es fake; en caso de que suban mucho, efectivamente no salimos de la duda porque podría estar pasando lo que comentas.


----------



## angela82 (1 May 2020)

El Spiegel alemán dedica hoy a George Soros un espacio para un artículo de él:







*George Soros exige préstamos perpetuos: La Unión Europea debe unirse - o se desintegrará -*

Antes de la cumbre de la UE del 23 de abril, la Presidenta de la Comisión, *Ursula von der Leyen, anunció que la UE necesita al menos un billón de euros para luchar contra el coronavirus. Lo que no mencionó es que una cantidad similar de dinero se necesitará nuevamente para combatir el cambio climático*. Creo que sólo hay una forma de cobrar esas sumas: la emisión de "bonos perpetuos" con vencimiento ilimitado.

La opinión pública europea y sus líderes políticos no están familiarizados con este tipo de préstamos, pero tienen una larga historia. En 1751, Gran Bretaña emitió las primeras "anualidades consolidadas", o consolas para abreviar. Se utilizaron, entre otras cosas, para financiar las guerras contra Napoleón y en Crimea, la abolición de la esclavitud, el alivio de la hambruna en Irlanda y la Primera Guerra Mundial.

En 1870 el Congreso de los EE.UU. aprobó la emisión de valores consilidados para financiar las deudas de la guerra civil.

*Como su nombre lo indica, la cuantía del préstamo de un tipo de este bono permanente nunca tiene que ser devuelto, sólo el interés anual es lo que vence*. Un bono por un billón de euros le costaría a la UE cinco mil millones de euros al año a un tipo de interés del 0,5 por ciento.

*Incluso un recargo es concebible*

El bono no tendría que ser colocado de una sola vez, podría ser vendido en varios tramos. Los primeros los pillarían inversores profesionales a largo plazo como las compañías de seguros. Si otros inversores también se familiarizan con el instrumento del bono permanente en algún momento, *se podría incluso cobrar un sobreprecio*. Alemania ya ha logrado vender un bono a 30 años con un rendimiento negativo.

La relación entre los pagos de intereses anuales y la cantidad recibida sería de 1:200. *Por supuesto, los intereses deben pagarse anualmente*, pero el valor actual de los pagos futuros disminuye constantemente y finalmente se mueve hacia cero.

El costo de cinco mil millones de euros es una cantidad modesta comparada con el *billón que se necesita con urgencia*. La *carga de los intereses equivale a sólo alrededor del 3% del último presupuesto de la UE y a poco más del 1% del próximo presupuesto de la UE*, que se está debatiendo actualmente.

*Cuando los billones se convierten repentinamente en miles de millones*

En la cumbre de abril, a pesar de sus méritos, tal vínculo permanente no fue considerado seriamente. *El primer ministro español Pedro Sánchez lo propuso, pero fue ignorado.* En cambio, la discusión se centró en la cuestión de qué sumas podrían ser movilizadas por un aumento en el próximo presupuesto de la UE. Después de la cumbre, von der Leyen ya no habló de billones, sino en su lugar de miles de millones. Parece que algo ha ido dolorosamente mal.

*Los coronabonos fueron rechazados por una buena razón*

Sospecho que la idea de los prestamos perpetuos fue descartada porque no estaba prevista cuando se adoptaron los Tratados de Roma en 1957. Establecieron la Comunidad Económica Europea. Pero *los tiempos inusuales requieren medidas inusuales. De lo contrario, la UE podría no sobrevivir a los desafíos actuales*. No es una consideración teórica, sino la trágica realidad. *El coronavirus y el cambio climático amenazan no sólo las vidas humanas, sino también nuestra civilización.* La Unión Europea es particularmente vulnerable porque se basa en el principio del estado de derecho y, como sabemos, los molinos de la justicia funcionan lentamente. El coronavirus, sin embargo, se mueve rápida e impredeciblemente. Por eso *la UE necesita respuestas rápidas y vínculos perpetuos.

Efecto unificador*

Los prestámos continuos no deben confundirse con los llamados coronabonos. Estos fueron descartados por una muy buena razón. *Los coronabonos, es decir, los préstamos conjuntos de los países del euro, dividen a la UE. Aumentan la brecha ya existente entre el norte y el sur de Europa y también crean divisiones entre el este y el oeste, es decir, entre los antiguos y los nuevos Estados miembros de la UE.*

Los bonos perpetuos, por otro lado, de cuyo reembolso nadie es responsable, tienen un efecto unificador. Proporcionan a la UE y a todos sus miembros recursos financieros incomparablemente mayores que cualquier cosa que el presupuesto pueda ofrecer. Podrían ayudar a la UE a cumplir las expectativas y esperanzas de sus ciudadanos.

La relación coste-beneficio es tan buena que el alcance financiero sería enorme. Cuando la UE emite bonos por cuenta propia, puede distribuir dinero a los países más necesitados, de acuerdo con las normas y procedimientos que establecerían conjuntamente la Comisión y los gobiernos. El gasto extra no requiere una nueva legislación. Pero *el tiempo apremia. Se necesita una decisión para el verano, porque para el otoño Italia podría estar ya en bancarrota. Eso sería un duro golpe para la UE.

El dinero ayudaría a los más necesitados.* La organización católica de ayuda Cáritas Europa acaba de publicar un interesante análisis de las condiciones de vida de los inmigrantes ilegales que trabajan principalmente en la agricultura europea. Viven en refugios superpoblados y antihigiénicos, lo que dificulta la lucha contra el virus. Igualmente vulnerables son los refugiados de Siria y otros países que son deportados de Turquía a Grecia. *No traen el virus consigo, pero se infectan debido a las terribles condiciones de vida en sus países anfitriones. El mejoramiento de su situación no sólo protegería la vida de los migrantes, sino también la de la población en su conjunto.*

Con *un billón de euros para luchar contra el corona, este objetivo podría alcanzarse fácilmente. Lo mismo ocurre con el billón que tendría que ser gastado en la lucha contra el cambio climático.* Los argumentos a favor de los bonos perpetuos son tan fuertes que la carga de la prueba recae en sus oponentes. Sí, los bonos perpetuos serían un paso hacia la responsabilidad conjunta. Pero eso es apenas significativo en comparación con los beneficios. *La UE puede ahora o bien unirse y cumplir las expectativas y esperanzas de sus ciudadanos. O puede continuar su desintegración.*

George Soros fordert ewige Anleihen: Die EU muss sich zusammenraufen - oder sie zerfällt - DER SPIEGEL - Wirtschaft


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 May 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> El Spiegel alemán dedica hoy a George Soros un espacio para un artículo de él:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cara de buena persona tiene este entrañable anciano


----------



## esseri (1 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los bancos que se retiran del mercado de Londres no lo hacen por falta de dinero fiat (los bancos centrales pueden imprimir todo lo que quieran), lo hacen por falta de oro físico para cumplir con sus compromisos. Si el default es por falta de oro físico de poco va a poder servir el crédito de 7 billones de dólares la CME.
> 
> En cualquier caso es indicativo de las tensiones que hay en los mercados occidentales y señal de que no va a tardar en ocurrir algo. El mecanismo para descubrir el precio del oro está roto. Cualquier día lo cierran y lo vuelven a abrir con un precio nuevo que sirva para cuadrar los balances de los bancos centrales y oficializar el reset monetario



Demasiáo fácil suena. A ver cómo usa esa gentuza esa kilada. El clan fofoa daba como segurísimo un standby SIN PRECIO hacia el freegold... y ahí caben la oxtia de interpretaciones, pero a "cerrar y abrir", precisamente no suena. Y en cuanto a los matices de ese stand by...  ...pues éso : "el secreto está en la masa".

Por cierto, más k la evidente tocata y fuga de segundones, me llama k ésto trascienda y suba la temperatura a tres putos días de la largada del presi del SHANGAI GOLD EXCHANGE sobre su chapa de reserva global. Por el Oro...y por el show mano a mano.

K el mundo APARENTEMENTE se bipolariza, obvio...ya en cuanto a k sea por guerra y no por apaño... la mitá de la mitá. Ahora mismo, tenemos, a lo tonto, a los chinos retomando actividá y tirando del carro de la economía global aún con respiración asistida mientras ayuda "altruistamente" a países damnificados...y a USA , "sorprendida" por la pandemia , batiendo registros a nivel de Zimbabwe cual tonto del pueblo...y como último invitado a la fiesta , lavándose las manos de lo k quiera que pase según China y "nuevos hamijos" van abriendo brecha.

Siempre aludes al Arte de la Guerra a cuenta de los chinos...pero en "agresiones sin firma" , el ijoeputa´l ruso tiene paciencia, vive diox. A ver cuando asoma la patita ( recordemos k oficialmente, ha sido el único establishment defensor a boca llena del Oro monetario ). Si esos aparecen sí k pintaría k empezaba la fiés.


----------



## esseri (1 May 2020)

Chánchez no va a joder nada...y menos a Uropa...vamos, pa´ésas están. Crees k el hecho de k los PIGS de mayor calado - el resto son economías de segunda - sean los más kolonavilizados ...es casualidá ? Las diferencias de daños son, incluso contando con la chapuza cañí, abismales con el resto de países...muchos de ellos incluso con medidas infinitamente más laxas y hasta sin ninguna, como Suecia. En los libros de historia, de los k Italia y España son asiduas - y gasta da para sumar a la mismísima Francia - el pastiche irá como un wante al culebrón del rescate fraternal Uropedo del SXXI.

Entre el NO de Centruropa y los préstamos perpetuos de Soros están los préstamos a un siglo vista directamente o refinanciados para enjugar los cañonazos billonarios de esos dos grandes ...cosa k por Grecia o Portugal, ni se plantearía.

Uno o dos lustros de Troika...y de nuevo en el ajo preparáos pa´la vida modélna. ( con muchos de nosotros en el ataúd, ok, pero...éso k importa ? )


...y de fondo y por si aca ( y por si un euro archiempufáo ni merece la pena a centruropa )...los chinos con su plan B. No se ve nada suelto ahí, imo.


----------



## Eyman (2 May 2020)

angela82 dijo:


> El Spiegel alemán dedica hoy a George Soros un espacio para un artículo de él:












Creo que al "emperador" le pilló el coronavirus a contrapie, pero ya está tratando de sacarle partido.

Qué grima da!!


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 May 2020)

Algún político español habla así...?

Vídeo subtitulado.



Por cierto, yo no lo sabía pero en el resto del mundo también utilizan el término "Nueva normalidad", eso da que pensar...


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Siempre aludes al Arte de la Guerra a cuenta de los chinos...pero en "agresiones sin firma" , el ijoeputa´l ruso tiene paciencia, vive diox. A ver cuando asoma la patita ( recordemos k oficialmente, ha sido el único establishment defensor a boca llena del Oro monetario ). Si esos aparecen sí k pintaría k empezaba la fiés.



Tienen que estar pasándolo mal con la bajada del petróleo. Su objetivo siempre ha sido que Europa dependa de su gas y de su petróleo y, sobre todo, esa Europa Central, como tú la llamas.

Lo que ha posteado @angela82 es tan vergonzoso que no merece mayor comentario.


----------



## esseri (2 May 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Lo que ha posteado @angela82 es tan vergonzoso que no merece mayor comentario.



El ké exactamente ?


----------



## Spielzeug (2 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algún político español habla así...?
> 
> Vídeo subtitulado.
> 
> ...



El FPÖ son etiquetados como "extrema derecha", representan el MAL según la programación neurolingüista de los filántropos y sus medios de comunicación. Muchos autómatas no escucharán su discurso sólo por este hecho o, de hacerlo, pensarán que tienen segundas
intenciones pues es sabido por todos que el MAL siempre intenta engañarte para conseguir sus propósitos...

Der Goldschatz der FPÖ
Además, el tesoro del partido en vez de tenerlo en el sistema bancario como hacen los buenos ciudadanos, lo tenían en oro escondido en un chalet del tirol, como hacen los "ladrones"... Al igual que la etiquetada como ultraderecha de Alemania, son partidos a favor del patrón oro.

Asociar conceptos a ceros (el MAL) y unos (el BIEN) es la forma de activar el pensamiento dicotómico provocando una respuesta emocional que impide el razonamiento. Es la forma de programar el mapa mental de la gente.

Como muestra de asociación de conceptos, oro = bacteria = mierda = MAL dejo un par de artículos recurrentes. Cada cierto tiempo salen este tipo de artículos (es una "vacuna de recuerdo" que hay que inocular cada cierto tiempo para que no se olvide):

2009:
Un bacteria ayuda a la formación del oro

2013:
Bacterias con la capacidad de convertir iones en oro macizo

En 2015:
El oro, plata y otros metales valiosos escondidos en nuestras heces

En 2018:
Buscando oro entre las heces

La próxima inoculación de la vacuna de recuerdo no tardará en llegar, suele empezar en la prensa anglosajona y luego es replicado por el resto de medios... La guerra por el control del mapa mental no descansa


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 May 2020)

ESPAÑA Y LA "NUEVA SUBNORMALIDAD"

Hoy he salido a comprar huevos (9am) y me he cruzado con bastantes nuevos subnormales.

A destacar una pareja de convivientes con mascarilla y su pastor alemán.

Ellos separados 2 metros y el perro en el medio, iban ocupando toda la acera, llenos de orgullo y estupidez.

Todo el día aguantando el aliento del perro en casa y luego cuando salen, se tapan con la mascarilla, no vaya a ser que alguien tosa.

España padece una pandemia de nueva subnormalidad...

Más de media población aferrándose al miedo irracional, sin plantearse nada de lo que hacen, incluidos sanitarios, perros del estado y hasta jueces.

Tampoco les servirá para espabilar el hecho de que esto se ha convertido en una pandemia destruye-empresas y empleos.

Va a ser muy duro para los pensantes el ver como una sociedad se está echando a perder por falta de sentido común.

Gracias por tus aportes Spielzeug.


----------



## 34Pepe (2 May 2020)

Esta lista es de 2017, la publicó la misma Open Society, ahora serán muchos más

La lista de "aliados fiables" españoles de Soros en el Parlamento Europeo 

Y ya más actual

No sé que credibilidad darle pero lo firmaría:

El CNI considera que George Soros, amigo de Pedro Sánchez, es una amenaza para España • El Matinal

Aquí un buen resumen de sus obras y peones:

La Estrategia de George Soros para salvar a Pedro Sánchez de ser condenado por un delito contra la humanidad #EDerecho - El Diestro

Que nuestros políticos se vendan con tanto descaro e impunidad dice muy poco de nosotros mismos


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> El ké exactamente ?



La posición del gobierno español mendigando en Europa, como fiel lacayo de Soros.


----------



## angela82 (2 May 2020)

Para no ensuciar este hilo, he abierto uno nuevo con el tema de Soros:

WWW 3. Europa destruída de nuevo: Los planes financieros de George Soros


----------



## esseri (2 May 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> La posición del gobierno español mendigando en Europa, como fiel lacayo de Soros.



No mendiga, es puto paripé. En este ejercicio global de prueba y error , abre la lata de un MMT alternativo uropedo donde el dinero vale cero. La silla opuesta del columpio k completa un sistema necesario de dinero duro para intercambios de riqueza REAL entre bloques económicos castuzos - k no patrióticos - k eviten esas divisas de pinta y colorea como el k reclamaba hace unos días el SGE. Lo abracadabrante no es k el Viruelo se muestre pedigüeño, sino k está colando la pasta irreal con k nos timarán lo próximos siglos. No hay indignidades en Uropa...o no las k puedan percibirse desde un prisma popular, pues es sólo un nido de timadores genocidas. Y por cierto, los matices peyorativos del término "lacayo" también son una ilusión ...al payaso suciata supuestamente hezpañolito no le afectan , pues no hay renuncia ética alguna en sus actos...sabe k la ética en su show es sólo otra ilusión del espectador...y un hijo de puta profesional no está pa´esas pamplinas.

Si la política es teatro, Uropa ya, un puro carnaval de castuzos a dedo , leyes impuestas sin la menor aprobación ciudadana - empezando por el propio Tratado de Lisboa - , manguerazos a cociencia sin premiso ni quorum alguno... Es la casaputax politicucha top y todos dentro lo saben : Ni siquiera es la voluntad popular enmierdada en demagogia...es SÓLO demagogia. Ningún elemento social o patriótico es real.

El único konzéto "uropedo" de Uropa está en los ojos de los ciudadanos k manipula. Los políticos son única y literalmente actores. Y se apropiaron del marco ético , social e interNACIONAL k se cacareó a los 4 vientos desde su inicio ( la contadísimas ciudadanías consultadas rechazaron el acta fundacional ..antes de k lo escaquearan a un cajón a toda oxtia ) convirtiéndolo en su pastiche particular y desterrando integramente ese tipo de fundamentos. Pero es k hace lustros de éso ya.

Uropa es un caso particular y una marranada politicucha en néctar porque ni siquiera tiene un fondo social o patriótico k puentear ni un sentimiento-pensamiento colectivo al k engatusar...pues la vimos desde su nacimiento trilero y es un chanchullo probeta PÚBLICO desde entonces. No hay historias, escudos, barras ni estrellas con las k limpiarse el ojete : ¨Es paripé constatable y a ojos de cualquiera k quiera verlo desde el minuto cero.

Uropa, la puta UE, no existe. De hecho, la k se vende ahora, nunca ha existido, jamás. La única verdadera fue una geográfica formada por distintas y muy relevantes naciones ( k, por cierto, rascando lo suficiente y por mucho show manolista y cizañero con k se riegue este show barato desde la massmierda...tampoco existen ya ).

Si el neuro no revienta ( si creen oportuno k no lo haga - y esta MMT es clave para pasar a su próxima pantalla - ) Uropa se consolidará, sí...pero como una castuza con unos cientos de millones de piojosos colgando y bien cogidos de los wevox, ya sean de Dusseldorf o de Arteixo...Y ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA MÁS.


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2020)

Tienes razón, @esseri. Europa es el euro, sólo eso. Algo sin consistencia, sin respaldo económico, social o patriótico. Pero no me cabe duda de que a los rusos y chinos les interesa mantenerlo. Para las economías netamente exportadoras es muy importante que la moneda de sus clientes no pierda valor frente a la suya. Pero la deuda, ay amigo....ése es otro cantar. Es una parte del patrimonio que se transmite a las generaciones futuras.


----------



## esseri (2 May 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Tienes razón, @esseri. Europa es el euro, sólo eso. Algo sin consistencia, sin respaldo económico, social o patriótico. Pero no me cabe duda de que a los rusos y chinos les interesa mantenerlo. Para las economías netamente exportadoras es muy importante que la moneda de sus clientes no pierda valor frente a la suya. Pero la deuda, ay amigo....ése es otro cantar. Es una parte del patrimonio que se transmite a las generaciones futuras.



Joder...es k éso te decía, k la deuda ahí la tienes : "Bonos perpetuos","obligaciones consolidadas" "consolas"...chámalo equis. En Usa, impresora pura y dura. Dinero gratix, máh ná. Estamos en un punto clave, paradigmático...y aquello de "déjame la pasta, k al bobierno de turno ya me lo chuleo yo " lo estamos viendo ahora mismito en su máxima expresión y a nivel te-rro-ris-ta. Y desgraciadamente, definitivo y sin welta atrás, imo.

Quien hace la ley hace la trampa...y si aceptas "pulpo", aceptas también "humo" ...y tira millas, qué problema hay ? Los dueños del monopoly , mientras sean ellos los k corten el queso y bendigan los cambios, ésos no se te van a quejar...y lo k diga el resto... ( k , además, no dicen ni mú aunque se pasen a sus mismísimas viejas a degüello )...pues no importa....y lo más importante, no "para la máquina".

Mantener el neuro supongo k es práctico, ok...pero, sinceramente, yo no tengo idea de ké hay detrás de Rusia, China ó USA...pero no espero k sea mejor k lo k hay detrás de esta casaputax...al final, son montañas de pasta y la castuza depredadora estará al olorcillo y dando por el culo también allí, es el mismo juego.

Lo k sé es k el personal palma por una puta gripe y curra como un puto negro por mil pavos o menos...y éso , tras milenios de evolución y como especie dominante ( aunque sé k esa perspectiva es de una ingenuidá naif )...es un puto chiste. La diferencia entre el patético chiste plebeyo y el humor siniestro de la castuza...es k la pasta, la riqueza real, con estos malabares, se la quedan ellos porque el drama de la humanidá contemporánea es el saqueo a espuertas de riqueza hacia unos pocos. Y la verdá, es k siendo 4 gatos contras diez mil minoyes...pues más digno k te vuelen la cabeza en una trinchera, mirusté... ( por cierto...estamos a un trís del dinero de dos velocidades - Keynesiano y real...departamentos ESTANCOS - ...y ésa es la tumba de cualquier soñador/emprendedor sin apellidos, del sueño americano , la meritocracia...o llámalo equis, lo k es toda una lápida posiblemente para siempre en este mundo. Nunca nahide del "dinero B" asaltará el "dinero A"...ésa es la sofisticación castuza y expoliadora de fondo ). Al final todo ésto no va de perpetuar la posición del castuzo de turno...sino, rizando el rizo y optimizando un timo ya muy efectivo... de un golpe definiyivo k perpetúe "sus sagas" sin k se les cuele ningún muerto de jambre medio talentoso ó espabiláo COMO PASA EN EL PUTO CAPITALISMO Y EL LIBRE MERCÁO - y bien k esas castas familiares lo habrán notáo este último siglo - . ( y los ricos, más k a los proves, a quienes detestan es A LOS NUEVOS RICOS , k son los antiguos pobres k les disputan el chiringuito, e incluso, en último término, hasta su excelencia ante el espejo - y éso toca resetearlo, Borjamari -).

El fondo de todo es k los juegos de dinero, serán patrimonio de unos pocos. Y los demás...pero ya sus hijos nietos, etc etc...migajas y supervivencia pero esta vez ya sin posibilidá de escape . Es un loop de poderío económico y represión k se retroalimentará ...e imposible de asaltar. El trabajo - y los currelas - eran necesarios en una sociedá mecánica, en la k la castuza no iba a pringar, nos ha jodido. Si dejan de serlo...aquí sobra todo diox.

Ésa es la pinícula. Y no es monetaria ni económica, sino, desoladoramente, darwinismo puro y duro. Por éso es TAN importante, y probablemente lo único k quienes no están arriba puedan hacer más k como acierto económico, casi como acto revolucionario...es acertar con ese Dinero A antes de k éstos pasen página...y plantarse con él en la siguiente - k ésa es otra y bien durita k será -.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 May 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - Los 15 'sabios' de Pedro Sánchez en la crisis del coronavirus: médicos, altos cargos y profesionales afines

Viendo los expertos que asesoran al gobierno respecto al coronavirus, hay que destacar la presencia de un experto en el sistema monetario Internacional, Miguel Otero Iglesias, que tiene el siguiente currículum:
Biografia

Es fundador y coordinador del *European Think Tank Network on China (ETNC)* y mirando sus publicaciones veo que tiene la siguiente en colaboración con un chino en el año 2015:

Error - Cookies Turned Off
*EU‐China Collaboration in the Reform of the International Monetary System: Much Ado About Nothing*

El perfil del colaborador que parece especializado en temas relacionados con la internalización del yuan:
https://cn.linkedin.com/in/ming-zhang-35533343

Es un artículo de pago así que me quedaré con la duda sobre lo que pone. Lo que está claro es que este "virus" tiene un componente geopolítico y monetario que hace que el gobierno necesite de un experto en estos temas. Se está gestionando el reset monetario, lo que confirma la tesis principal del hilo.


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Nunca nahide del "dinero B" asaltará el "dinero A"...ésa es la sofisticación castuza y expoliadora de fondo ). Al final todo ésto no va de perpetuar el poder de castuzo...sino, rizando el rizo y optimizando un timo ya muy efectivo... de perpetuar "sus sagas" sin k se les cuele ningún muerto de jambre medio talentoso ó espabiláo COMO PASA EN EL PUTO CAPITALISMO Y EL LIBRE MERCÁO. ( k welen a sobaco, Borjamari ).



Totalmente de acuerdo. El dinero en B, de entre todos los activos disponibles, es lo más parecido al oro, salvo que el primero puede ser desmonetizado y el segundo no. Por eso creo que el término "reset" no sería el más adecuado, salvo que se permitiese la repatriación y afloramiento de capitales opacos sin consecuencias fiscales o penales. (que ya hemos visto que se puede hacer, pero no interesa a los kastuzos de verdad)

Y no interesa porque el dinero negro de verdad (narcotráfico, armas, órganos, etc y no el de los palilleros) insufla liquidez al sistema. Si los talibanes quieren blanquear el dinero de la heroina sólo tienen que ingresarlo en un banco de oriente medio, y si un banco español necesitado de liquidez acuerda un préstamo con ese banco de oriente medio, ya está lavado el dinero. Ni más ni menos. Los cuello blanco y borjamaris existirá siempre, son los que le dan forma al trapi con malabarismos de contabilidad financiera. Pero el mamoneo siempre es el mismo desde el principio de los tiempos. Los ricos comercian con oro, diamantes y dinero negro que no está al alcance de los auditores ni de las autorides fiscales de gobiernos pelele.


----------



## esseri (2 May 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. El dinero en B, de entre todos los activos disponibles, es lo más parecido al oro, salvo que el primero puede ser desmonetizado y el segundo no. Por eso creo que el término "reset" no sería el más adecuado, salvo que se permitiese la repatriación y afloramiento de capitales opacos sin consecuencias fiscales o penales. (que ya hemos visto que se puede hacer, pero no interesa a los kastuzos de verdad)
> 
> Y no interesa porque el dinero negro de verdad (narcotráfico, armas, órganos, etc y no el de los palilleros) insufla liquidez al sistema. Si los talibanes quieren blanquear el dinero de la heroina sólo tienen que ingresarlo en un banco de oriente medio, y si un banco español necesitado de liquidez acuerda un préstamo con ese banco de oriente medio, ya está lavado el dinero. Ni más ni menos. Los cuello blanco y borjamaris existirá siempre, son los que le dan forma al trapi con malabarismos de contabilidad financiera. Pero el mamoneo siempre es el mismo desde el principio de los tiempos. Los ricos comercian con oro, diamantes y dinero negro que no está al alcance de los auditores ni de las autorides fiscales de gobiernos pelele.



Yo creo k en la siguiente pantalla será el dinero A, el bueno, el k ni siquiera cotizará , aunque incluso éso lo veo secundario - para dar B/humo infinito a la plebe, no es necesario -. Pero será una referencia necesaria de riqueza real en los intercambios castuzos.


----------



## tristezadeclon (2 May 2020)

mi mujer tiene una amiga y excompañera de carrera q vive en EEUU y está casada con un yanqui, ambos tienen trabajos especializados, ella como investigadora en genética y el en una central nuclear, pues bien hace unos días a ambos les llegó un cheque de 1.200$ de parte de donald trump (eso es lo q ponía literalmente en el sobre) como ayuda por el tema del coronavirus

los dos han seguido trabajando todo este tiempo y no han perdido un solo día de trabajo, ganan buenos sueldos y sin embargo (aunq por los pelos han entrado en el umbral de ingresos necesario para recibir subvenciones por el virus) les han concedido el cheque, como a otros 84 millones de personas en EEUU, lo cual ha supuesto un gasto de 100.000 millones de $ 

ahora ya se está hablando de otro cheque pero esta vez de 2.000$ para unos 100 millones de personas

recuerdo q long gamma dijo q creía q no habría inflación pq el dinero de la impresora se volvería a quedar en el mundillo financiero y no llegaría a la gente, q es lo q realmente causa la inflación, esta vez lo mismo no es así

lo curioso es q esta medida de imprimir pasta y dàrsela a la peña sin ton ni son es exactamente lo q propone la teoría monetaria moderna, y los defensores de esa teoría son la extrema izquierda, sin embargo quien lo está llevando a cabo es precisamente donald trump

esto debería hacernos pensar, están regalando pasta a mansalva, a mi al menos me hace plantearme ciertas cosas, la explicación mas plausible es q sea una medida electoralista con vista a las elecciones usanas de noviembre, pero aún así es una medida bastante rara, y mas en un pais como eeuu y mucho mas viniendo de quien viene, es como si estuvieran experimentando algo o incluso como si quisiesen acelerar algo, o tb es muy probable q sea yo quien quiera verlo así y q la realidad sea otra

pero todo lo q rodea al coronavirus es rarísimo, en eso no estoy equivocado, en europa se plantean las deudas eternas para salir de la crisis causada por el parón económico q los políticos han creado y q se podría haber evitado simplemente aislando a los ancianos q son el 90% de los muertos y controlando las residencias de ancianos q es en donde se han producido el 50% de los muertos

todas las medidas propuestas por los políticos como solución van encaminadas a mas deuda y mas impresora, es como si tuvieran prisa por gastar e imprimir, lo cual tiene sentido pq los encargados de gestionar ese dinero van a ser ellos y eso es muy tentador, pero podria haber algo mas, algo como darle la puntilla al sistema, hacer q reviente a sabiendas de q el sistema es un fake descomunal, basado en dinero falso creado de la nada y en deuda infinita q hace perder todo su valor al factor tiempo, como si supieran q la cosa ya no da para mas y hubiera q exprimirla antes de q estalle

ahora solo falta q lleven a la práctica la teoría monetaria moderna y les funcione, entonces ya..., no se, bueno si, pues entonces fiesta por todo lo alto, en teoría, despues de lo visto en japón (y no me refiero solo a su record mundial en deuda sino a su banco central comprando todo lo q se menea...) ya me creo cualquier cosa, llevan décadas así y el pais sigue funcionando como un reloj, repito q en teoría nada tiene sentido pero la verdad es q no tenemos npi, solo podemos hacer conjeturas

newton se tiró gran parte de su vida intentando fabricar oro físico a través de la alquimia, logicamente fracasó, hoy día ya sabemos q eso es imposible con los medios y conocimientos q el tenía, los rothschild sin embargo idearon un sistema bastante mas realista y pragmático


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 May 2020)

No es fake...

‘New normal’ dawns after COVID-19 lockdown disrupts life 
COVID-19 Will Usher in a New Normal. We Must Invest Accordingly.



MÁS LEÑA...

Ya planean tenernos encerrados un mes más: HASTA JULIO. Sin libertad, sin abrir los negocios, sin ganarnos la vida.


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> mi mujer tiene una amiga y excompañera de carrera q vive en EEUU y está casada con un yanqui, ambos tienen trabajos especializados, ella como investigadora en genética y el en una central nuclear, pues bien hace unos días a ambos les llegó un cheque de 1.200$ de parte de donald trump (eso es lo q ponía literalmente en el sobre) como ayuda por el tema del coronavirus



Lo confirmo. Conozco a un matrimonio norteamericano que me dice que su ayuda de 1.200 por cabeza se activa la semana que viene. Vamos de camino a la hiperinflación y a consumir como si no hubiese un mañana. Pero el mañana que viene va a ser jodido, muy jodido.


----------



## Rain dog (2 May 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> mi mujer tiene una amiga y excompañera de carrera q vive en EEUU y está casada con un yanqui, ambos tienen trabajos especializados, ella como investigadora en genética y el en una central nuclear, pues bien hace unos días a ambos les llegó un cheque de 1.200$ de parte de donald trump (eso es lo q ponía literalmente en el sobre) como ayuda por el tema del coronavirus
> 
> los dos han seguido trabajando todo este tiempo y no han perdido un solo día de trabajo, ganan buenos sueldos y sin embargo (aunq por los pelos han entrado en el umbral de ingresos necesario para recibir subvenciones por el virus) les han concedido el cheque, como a otros 84 millones de personas en EEUU, lo cual ha supuesto un gasto de 100.000 millones de $
> 
> ...



En USA los partidarios de Trump, precisamente, cargaban a saco contra el Helicóptero de regalar dinero. Y ahora llega Trump y lo regala DIRECTAMENTE.

Otro gramo en la balanza para inclinarla hacia la idea de que Trump es otra herramienta más. No puedes tener la tensión guerracivilista en USA -si, en USA- con Hillary al timón. Con Trump tienes tensión en ambos bandos; los conservadores, porque sus políticas siguen siendo atacadas por todo el aparato marxista-cultural que domina los medios, la Academia y la Cultura, y los progres, porque Trump está al mando y son azuzados igualmente por esos medios, esa Academia, y esa Cultura.

Hace mucho que se dice que USA tiene que caer, como lo hizo la URSS, antes de pasar a "otra cosa". Como sea, no podemos tener NPI de hacia donde vamos, ni hasta donde van a llevar esta historia del virus.

Ver que regalan dinero sin ton ni son -esos dólares a gente que no ha perdido el empleo- siempre es una noticia triste para los que creemos en el trabajo y en la lógica de esfuerzo y recompensa. En fin. Son días extraños.


----------



## EstrellaNegra (2 May 2020)

La "nueva normalidad" es para fardar y venderte el mismo timo de siempre. Como cuando un fabricante de galletas te pone en su paquete "NUEVO", cuando es el mismo producto con caja con nuevos colorines. El timo al que me refiero es deuda. Mucha deuda para que remes con todas tus fuerzas en pro del "bien común".

La guerra es evidente: USA vs PCCh


----------



## Crisógono (2 May 2020)

Aquí os dejo en qué consiste la *solución dorada*.Lo leí hace años en un libro titulado "El caleidoscopio,el último ciclo económico" que se puede descargar gratis aquí.......> Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del siglo XXI ( está en la parte inferior derecha).

-Los incrementos de precios son la consecuencia (una forma indirecta de ver el efecto del
incremento de dinero) y no la causa de la inflación; no siempre es visible el robo
inflacionario, porque no siempre se nota el robo de inflactar dinero en los precios; pero
siempre que se inflacta dinero, se roba al gran público, que es ahorrador.
Con el sistema que ha estado funcionando, y que tiene que terminar inexorablemente en la
quiebra, todo ahorrador ha sido robado vía inflación dineraria. Si el sistema cambiase a
dinero no inflactable (oro) los plutócratas no tendrán esa herramienta de robo.
Premisas:
¿Qué condiciones se deberán dar para joder al gran público antes de cambiar a sistema no
inflactable?

a-Que los poderosos no se perjudiquen.
b-Que los pequeños paguen la factura.
c-Que los pequeños no se beneficien.
d-Que el cambio esté justificado, que sea defendible, que sea lógico y razonable.

¿Cómo se consigue?
a-Teniendo a los pequeños endeudados e invertidos.
b-Haciendo que el estado pague la factura.
c-Explicando cómo de malo es el sistema actual.

Las bases para el cambio están montadas.
¿Qué se hace para cambiar?
a- Se quiebra el actual sistema.
b- Se vuelve de forma directa o indirecta al patrón Oro.

¿Quién tiene ahora el Oro?
a- La inmensa mayoría está en manos de particulares.
b- La inmensa mayoría está en manos de los ricos.

¿Cómo se hace el cambio y la vuelta simultáneamente?

*Monetizando la deuda del estado en Oro*, mediante una *dramática revalorización del oro*. A
esta maniobra se le llama “*Solución Dorada*”, y es la única forma de salir del agujero sin
colapsar el sistema.
¿Qué efectos tiene la solución dorada?
Depende del nuevo precio que se le de al oro; *sus efectos están reducidos a cambiar el orden
que se ocupa en la lista de ricos o pobres*. La deuda desaparece y aparece una determinada
cantidad de Oro. Cuanto más oro tiene tras el cambio, mejor posición de partida. Hecho el
cambio, no se puede inflactar el dinero (sin encontrar minas de oro u otras fuentes de obtener
oro) más allá del incremento de la producción mundial de oro.

¿ Qué pasa si ahora tengo 300.000 euros de deudas y 3000 euros en Oro y se multiplica por
100 el precio del Oro?
Pues que tengo 300.000 euros y puedo pagar mi deuda.

¿ Qué pasa si ahora tengo 300.000 euros de deudas y 3000 euros depósitos a plazo al 5% y
se multiplica por 100 el precio del Oro?
Pues que tendré algún gramo de oro o fracción de gramo, equivalente a 3000 euros, y una
deuda de 300mil euros, equivalente a 100 veces más oro del que tengo ( me quedo igual) y lo
pago a lo largo de mi vida sin ayuda de inflación.

¿Qué hago si tengo 300mil euros en Deudas y quiero apostar a la solución dorada?
Comprar unos miles de euros(¿3000?) de plata o de oro, y así podré pagar mi deuda y tener
unos gramos o más de oro dinero para empezar la nueva partida…..

¿Quién paga mi suerte de ser pillado con oro o plata cuando llegue la solución dorada?
Los ricos, que serán un poco menos ricos, al haberse salvado un pobre más.

¿Cuándo y cómo se produce la solución dorada?
Sin avisar, de la noche a la mañana.

¿Cómo me preparo?
Estando siempre comprado de alguna cantidad de Oro-plata. Con los ratios actuales,
SIEMPRE en plata, salvo que mi fortuna sea tal, que necesite comprar Oro por razones de
espacio o refinamiento en el gusto.

¿ Qué hago cuando se produzca la solución Dorada?
Entregar mi Oro-plata en el banco central, tomar los saldos equivalentes, y empezar un
nuevo ciclo económico en posición de NO trabajador. Preferiblemente en posición de
empresario; si puede ser, de una actividad altamente capitalizada, para tener trabajadores
muy productivos y muy bien pagados, para que me hagan muy rico y estén plenamente
felices, trabajando jornadas reducidas y altamente productivas. La contratación de
trabajadores debe realizarse con acceso parcial a la propiedad de la empresa; la ética, debe
ser el valor reinante en la nueva empresa. El trabajador debe participar en los beneficios y
en los riesgos, mediante el acceso a la propiedad.

¿Llegará ahora la solución dorada?
No se puede asegurar, pero se dan las condiciones.
Siempre hay que estar preparado para ella, teniendo una posesión de Oro-plata, según se
sitúe el ratio de intercambio. En Máximos hay que cambiar la plata por Oro, en Mínimos hay
que cambiar el oro por plata. *Siempre hay que tener metales, para cuando llegue la solución
dorada. Nunca hay que tener ahorros en los bancos, hasta después de la solución dorada*.

¿Cómo salvamos al País?
Estando todos comprados de Plata. Cuanta más plata tengamos como sociedad, más rico
será el país-sociedad en el momento del reset, y mejor empezaremos el nuevo ciclo.
Si todas las familias tuvieran 5-10mil euros en plata, el nuevo ciclo empezaría para Asspain
con una cantidad de dinero suficientemente grande cómo el equivalente a dos veces el dinero
actual, o equivalente ceteris páribus, al doble de PIB actual; desde esa posición, empezaría
una nueva partida económica, en la que nuestra posición relativa dependería del aparato
productivo. Con esa posición de dinero internacional, se podría emigrar a los países más
productivos, y volver cuando se recupere la producción, o volver con inversiones productivas
en el exterior.
La libertad de decisión en el futuro, pasa por estar preparado para cuando llegue la solución
dorada, y empezar el nuevo ciclo en posición ganadora; desde ahí, depende de uno mismo el
futuro de nuestras siguientes generaciones, y siempre pasará por NO SER TRABAJADOR, si
ello es posible.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 May 2020)

Crisógono dijo:


> Aquí os dejo en qué consiste la *solución dorada*.Lo leí hace años en un libro titulado "El caleidoscopio,el último ciclo económico" que se puede descargar gratis aquí.......> Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del siglo XXI ( está en la parte inferior derecha).
> 
> -Los incrementos de precios son la consecuencia (una forma indirecta de ver el efecto del
> incremento de dinero) y no la causa de la inflación; no siempre es visible el robo
> ...



Buena selección de textos de los buenos tiempos de burbuja.info realizada por @FERROVIARIO a quien hubiese agradecido que me pidiera permiso (que hubiese tenido) para publicar textos míos... Creo que el capítulo sobre las guerras esta hecho entero con diferentes post míos y hay más cosas mías en otros capítulos del libro.

Salgo en agradecimientos, pero hubiese preferido que me invitase a unas cervezas además  

A ver si se anima a hacer una segunda parte... Aunque ahora el foro tiene mucho más ruido que cuando lo escribió.


----------



## Lorca83-2 (2 May 2020)

Como en cualquier guerra, el que tenga más dinero, gana.

El oro gana las guerras.


----------



## Ulisses (2 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buena selección de textos de los buenos tiempos de burbuja.info realizada por @FERROVIARIO a quien hubiese agradecido que me pidiera permiso (que hubiese tenido) para publicar textos míos... Creo que el capítulo sobre las guerras esta hecho entero con diferentes post míos y hay más cosas mías en otros capítulos del libro.
> 
> Salgo en agradecimientos, pero hubiese preferido que me invitase a unas cervezas además
> 
> A ver si se anima a hacer una segunda parte... Aunque ahora el foro tiene mucho más ruido que cuando lo escribió.



Qué habrá sido del ilustre @FERROVIARIO ? Sus relatos sobre los nuevos vecinos de sanchinarro eran lo mejor de la literatura conceptista del siglo XXI.


----------



## socrates99 (2 May 2020)

EstrellaNegra dijo:


> La "nueva normalidad" es para fardar y venderte el mismo timo de siempre. Como cuando un fabricante de galletas te pone en su paquete "NUEVO", cuando es el mismo producto con caja con nuevos colorines. El timo al que me refiero es deuda. Mucha deuda para que remes con todas tus fuerzas en pro del "bien común".
> 
> La guerra es evidente: USA vs PCCh



Que todo cambie para que nada cambie


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2020)

77th Brigade

Deben estar a tope en la brigada 77 que es la sección del ejército británico encargada del control de la narrativa en la guerra de IV generación. Estos son sus objetivos:

_Somos una unidad combinada de Reserva Regular y del Ejército. Nuestro objetivo es desafiar las dificultades de la guerra moderna utilizando un compromiso no letal y palancas no militares legítimas como un *medio para adaptar los comportamientos de las fuerzas y adversarios opositores*_

El comportamiento del enemigo se modifica actuando sobre su mapa mental de la realidad. Por ese motivo el frente de batalla en esta guerra es nuestra percepción lo que nos convierte a todos en soldados del conflicto ya que tenemos la capacidad de influir en el mapa mental de la realidad de la gente que nos rodea. 

No hay frentes definidos en el sentido clásico, es decir, un territorio bajo control del ejército. La percepción de la realidad es cambiante y a nivel militar el estado del "frente de batalla" se mide por Big data sobre búsquedas en internet, viendo la distribución de las "fake news" por las redes sociales (tanto las fake news propias como las ajenas).

Es principalmente una guerra por el control de la población que interactúa en las redes sociales y buscadores afines a las que se les ordena filtrar la información de acuerdo a la narrativa que se quiere imponer. Por tanto, la extensión de redes sociales ajenas debe ser limitada ya que su narrativa escapa al control de las unidades del ejército dedicadas a luchar por la percepción de la realidad de la propia población:

US Army bans TikTok on work mobile phones
Censorship of Facebook - Wikipedia

En este mapa se puede ver qué redes sociales están prohibidas:





El mapa no está actualizado, hay que incluir a Rusia (y su órbita supongo que habrán tomado medidas similares)

Facebook, Instagram And YouTube Will Now Be Banned, Russians Warned

En caso de cambio de bando, por el peligro para la desestabilización interno que suponen, las redes sociales se tendrán que cerrar ya que son la herramienta para promover revoluciones de colores que derroquen al gobierno:


----------



## Ulisses (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En este mapa se puede ver qué redes sociales están prohibidas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redes sociales prohibidas y censura orwelliana. No hay que olvidar que la mayor parte de los mineros de bitcoin están en China y que el régimen prohibe su uso dentro del país. Transparencia a tope¡¡¡ Como para fiarse de una criptomoneda comunista. ¡¡¡A otro perro con ese hueso¡¡¡ Casi que me quedo con los "filántropos" que guardan mi dinero como un apunte electrónico borrable en sus servidores privados.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (3 May 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Redes sociales prohibidas y censura orwelliana. No hay que olvidar que la mayor parte de los mineros de bitcoin están en China y que el régimen prohibe su uso dentro del país. Transparencia a tope¡¡¡ Como para fiarse de una criptomoneda comunista. ¡¡¡A otro perro con ese hueso¡¡¡ Casi que me quedo con los "filántropos" que guardan mi dinero como un apunte electrónico borrable en sus servidores privados.



Redes sociales prohibidas si , las Yankees , las nativas chinas estaran hipervigiladas pero el chino medio sabra como "torear" a los censores.
Lo de minar bitcoins los chinos , bueno si tienen un remanente de energia que se va a perder de todos modos ellos sabran como darle un valor por que tirar es consumista y reutilizar y reciclar mas ecologico .
Y los "filantropos" guarda dineros ..... los ceros y unos dentro de un ordenador son tan etereos tan poquita cosa ...... el "papel pintado" por lo menos tiene valor documental , demuestra fisicamente mediante su papel especial , sus tintas , sus hologramas , sus imagenes a contraluz y sobre todo la firma del responsable del banco central de turno el compromiso de alguien y el respaldo de ese alguien y la gente que le puso ahi de responder y respaldar esa divisa.

P.D.
Dinero , lo que se dice dinero es el oro , menormente la plata y otros metales preciosos quizas .


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2020)

Ulisses dijo:


> Redes sociales prohibidas y censura orwelliana. No hay que olvidar que la mayor parte de los mineros de bitcoin están en China y que el régimen prohibe su uso dentro del país. Transparencia a tope¡¡¡ Como para fiarse de una criptomoneda comunista. ¡¡¡A otro perro con ese hueso¡¡¡ Casi que me quedo con los "filántropos" que guardan mi dinero como un apunte electrónico borrable en sus servidores privados.



Allí tienen sus propias redes sociales cuyo contenido pueden controlar, igual que aquí. Aquí las que no controlan las prohiben igualmente (ver el link anterior sobre la red social China tik tok prohibida en EEUU)

La disputa sobre la tecnología 5g responde al mismo conflicto sobre el control de la información. Igual que el SWIFT o los diferentes protocolos de pagos que están surgiendo para evitar el control que supone utilizar uno ajeno.

Por esos motivos el oro se va a imponer: su verificación no depende de terceros actores lo cual permite tener soberanía sobre dicha transacción. Posteriormente, si hay confianza entre las partes, se admitiría un token referido al oro tal y como sugería el director del Shanghái Gold Exchange en el link que puso esseri.

En resumen, la única forma de dinero que no puede ser controlada por ningún actor ya que permite ser validada por las dos partes implicadas en la transacción sin depender de terceros actores, será la que se imponga ante la desconfianza creciente entre los diferentes bloques geopolíticos. Eso o bien se forman bloques geopolíticos completamente aislados entre sí que no intercambien información ni bienes ni servicios. Dadas las interdependencias entre las partes, es más sencillo volver al patrón oro.


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 May 2020)

PARA TODO EL QUE CREA QUE EL DINERO QUE RECIBE
DEL ESTADO NO VIENE DEL QUE TIENE A SU LADO.


----------



## Ajoporro (3 May 2020)

No lo veo claro.
La economía bandea desde el liberalismo al mercantilismo más rancio.
Después de 200 años de liberalismo, toca volver al mercantilismo renacentista.

" .... En el Siglo XIX, se extenderá por la mayoría de las naciones europeas, adaptándose a las características nacionales. Entre las escuelas mercantilistas se distinguen: el bullionismo (o «mercantilismo español») que propugna la acumulación de metales preciosos; el colbertismo (o «mercantilismo francés») que por su parte se inclina hacia la industrialización; y el comercialismo (o «mercantilismo británico») que ve en el comercio exterior la fuente de la riqueza de un país. .."

" ... 
Se denomina *mercantilismo* a un conjunto de ideas políticas o ideas económicas que se desarrollaron durante los siglos XVI, XVII y la primera mitad del siglo XVIII en Europa. Se caracterizó por una fuerte intervención del Estado en la economía, coincidente con el desarrollo del absolutismo monárquico.

Consistió en una serie de medidas que se centraron en tres ámbitos: las relaciones entre el poder político y la actividad económica; la intervención del Estado en esta última; y el control de la moneda. Así, tendieron a la regulación estatal de la economía, la unificación del mercado interno, el crecimiento de población, el aumento de la producción propia —controlando recursos naturales y mercados exteriores e interiores, protegiendo la producción local de la competencia extranjera, subsidiando empresas privadas y creando monopolios privilegiados—, la imposición de aranceles a los productos extranjeros y el incremento de la oferta monetaria —mediante la prohibición de exportar metales preciosos y la acuñación inflacionaria—, siempre con vistas a la multiplicación de los ingresos fiscales. Estas actuaciones tuvieron como finalidad última la formación de Estado-nación lo más fuerte posible...".

" ... Adam Smith, que lo critica con dureza en su obra titulada _Una investigación sobre la naturaleza y causas de la riqueza de las naciones_ (conocida comúnmente como _La riqueza de las naciones_), califica el mercantilismo como una «economía al servicio del Príncipe». ..."

" .... Los mercantilistas veían el sistema económico como un juego de suma cero, en donde la ganancia de una de las partes suponía la pérdida de otra, o siguiendo la famosa máxima de Jean Bodin «no hay nada que alguien gane que otro no pierda» (_Los seis libros de la República_). Por tanto, cualquier sistema de políticas que beneficiasen a un grupo por definición también harían daño a otro u otros, y no existía la posibilidad de que la economía fuese empleada para maximizar la riqueza común, o el bien común. ..."

Lo saco de la Wiki.

Pero parece que volvemos a caminos ya trillados ....


----------



## Spielzeug (3 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - Los 15 'sabios' de Pedro Sánchez en la crisis del coronavirus: médicos, altos cargos y profesionales afines
> 
> Viendo los expertos que asesoran al gobierno respecto al coronavirus, hay que destacar la presencia de un experto en el sistema monetario Internacional, Miguel Otero Iglesias, que tiene el siguiente currículum:
> Biografia
> ...



https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/05/02/its-complicated-china-europe-relations/

Pues parece que el chino que escribe el artículo mencionado sobre la reforma del sistema monetario Internacional junto con el experto que asesora al gobierno, es el enviado especial de China para la UE y se ha reunido con el think tank fundado y presidido por el otro que es un conglomerado de diferentes thinks tanks europeos.

Se huele la reforma del sistema monetario Internacional... Dejo aquí un links a artículos de nuestro experto por si a alguien le interesa:

Biografia


----------



## Pinovski (3 May 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido el problema es el de siempre. El petroleo.
> 
> Desde Bretton Woods que desapareció el patrón oro se ha estado creando dinero artificial a mansalva, esto no es nada nuevo.
> 
> ...



dejo esto aqui

y menciono por aqui a @Hiperbóreo y a @Dj Puesto


----------



## Pinovski (3 May 2020)

ESC dijo:


> En esta nueva etapa a modo de transición:
> 
> ¿Conseguirá el retorno al oro por parte de China asentar el modelo económico antes de que surjan revueltas?. En caso de asentarse, ¿cuanto tiempo tardarán los países en copiar el modelo?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ignorante1 (4 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/05/02/its-complicated-china-europe-relations/
> 
> Pues parece que el chino que escribe el artículo mencionado sobre la reforma del sistema monetario Internacional junto con el experto que asesora al gobierno, es el enviado especial de China para la UE y se ha reunido con el think tank fundado y presidido por el otro que es un conglomerado de diferentes thinks tanks europeos.
> 
> ...


----------



## unedfederico (4 May 2020)

Guerra contra el comunismo, pero no es nueva.


----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)




----------



## esseri (4 May 2020)

Sólo he leído el título...o sea k pinzas, pero dejo el hilo del forero.

*China decide dejar de utilizar el dólar: se viene er follón?*

*China decide cancelar el dólar en las transacciones bursátiles*






Compartir en:
China, Beijing, Beijing,  02 Mayo de 2020 21:33

China sorprendió al mundo hoy decidiendo cancelar el dólar en las transacciones bursátiles y comerciar oficialmente con yuan chino en lugar del dólar, este es un paso audaz e importante en la historia económica de China.
Esto significa que el dólar se ha vuelto inexistente en el comercio chino, el dólar estadounidense caerá bruscamente frente al yuan chino y podría afectar los mercados mundiales. Todos los mercados mundiales quedaron sorprendidos por la decisión.
La noticia fue discutida hoy en el programa de la tarde de BBC World English. ¡Es una guerra económica que puede llevar al mundo a una guerra devastadora que no se puede descuidar como Estados Unidos actúaara frente a esta decisión! China 2021 liderará el mundo. Este es el viejo sueño de China y lo que planeó lograr durante décadas o más.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> Sólo he leído el título...o sea k pinzas, pero dejo el hilo del forero.
> 
> *China decide dejar de utilizar el dólar: se viene er follón?*
> 
> ...



No he visto nada en la prensa China...

Tiene pinta de fake news. Por cierto que nos van a inundar de fake news por ambas partes, es parte de la guerra de IV generación. Ya hemos visto la fake news de la muerte del querido líder (a su padre le dieron por muerto también unas cuantas veces para crear confusión)

En China también están desmintiendo fake news posiblemente lanzadas por la brigada 77 anteriormente mencionada ya que esa es su función:
China’s ‘Bat Woman’ Shi Zhengli refutes rumor of ‘defecting with intelligence files’ - Global Times

Tiene pinta de que van a intentar una revolución de colores en Korea del Sur por su acercamiento al proyecto chino, al menos están caldeando el ambiente con sus armas de guerra de IV generación, el feminismo:
South Korean women are fighting to be heard
Se "creó" un partido feminista el pasado 8 de marzo...





South Koreans are unhappy with the pace of political change
"A younger generation has now been politicised"

Alguien está detrás de esto apoyando ONGs
Open Society Women’s Rights Program


----------



## hornblower (4 May 2020)

Bien visto Spielzeug, yo tb había buscado por mi cuenta y no había encontrado nada (hubiera estado en el Global Times). En mi opinión tb es FAKE


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 May 2020)

Están saliendo fake a porrillo, termina de enviarme mi hermana flipando una por wassap de que China termina de publicar en breve nuevo yuan respaldado en oro, ya le he dicho que apage el Mobil y no lea más, que esto de momento es un estercolero de desinformación.


----------



## Desconocido (5 May 2020)

Con tanta fake news va a pasar como el cuento de Pedro y el lobo, lo cual es bueno, porque quizás alguno despierte.


----------



## reconvertido (5 May 2020)

La mortalidad comienza con la aplicación de los protocolos militares derivados del estado de alarma. Desatención sistemática, eutanasias protocolaria
Estoy en esencia de acuerdo contigo.
Es más, habría que investigarlo.

La sobremortalidad comienza como digo a partir de una fecha determinada que coincide con el inicio de los protocolos militares. 
¿Puedes dar una lista de lo que tú consideras?
Se agradecería

Por otro lado el 70% de las víctimas se han producido en residencias de ancianos, si esto es así como tal, desmonta absolutamente toda la farsa.
¿Hay alguna manera de saber esos datos?


----------



## Pinovski (5 May 2020)

Algunos datos para reflexionar.


Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Están saliendo fake a porrillo, termina de enviarme mi hermana flipando una por wassap de que China termina de publicar en breve nuevo yuan respaldado en oro, ya le he dicho que apage el Mobil y no lea más, que esto de momento es un estercolero de desinformación.



Hace tiempo k se ve k internet no lo iban a corromper con censura ( por abajo ) sino con veneno ( por arriba ). Cualquier foro de medio pelo está petáo de trolls, CMs, etc.

Lo más dificil desde hace tiempo no es encontrar info, sino discriminarla. Ej lo k hay.


----------



## esseri (6 May 2020)

No estaba muélto, estaba de parranda... ( cuando menos, como elemento agitaór )

*Escobar: Get Ready For The Next Game-Changer - The Gold-Backed Digital Yuan*


----------



## ESC (6 May 2020)




----------



## Bigfoot (8 May 2020)

Fact check: No, China Has Not Cancelled Dollar Peg In Stock Exchange Transactions


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 May 2020)

Alguien más ha comprobado la fiabilidad de los test para coronavirus?

VIDEO DEL PRESIDENTE DE TANZANIA PONIENDO EN ENTREDICHO LOS TEST.




Este video lo quitarán, de hecho, intenté resubirlo a youtube y estos hijos de puta me lo retiran nada más subirlo alegando incumplimiento de términos y condiciones.

Enlazo para que lo descargue quién quiera desde mega.


Presidente de Tanzania denuncia graves irregularidades en gestion del Coronavirus


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (8 May 2020)

La crisis del coronavirus no ha hecho más que acelerar los tiempos en el proceso de configuración del Nuevo Orden Internacional (*NOI*). China ya está saliendo de la epidemia y no ha variado su modelo productivo en absoluto. Las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

De hecho, China sigue siendo garante del globalismo y del modelo de mundo surgido tras la caída del muro de Berlín, tal como lo expresó en Davos.

Ahora bien, ¿cuán novedosa será la "nueva realidad" cuando nos encontremos en ella?

Todo indica que la realidad de la economía internacional no va a resultar muy distinta a la de comienzos de este año 2020.

Los factores de producción en el sistema capitalista continúan siendo los mismos y el abastecimiento energético sigue siendo el principal vector de competitividad en los procesos de producción. En base a este hecho sistémico, y con hegemonía militar y política, EEUU adopta el "America first" como política de Estado. Además de contar con una impresora de dinero pintado de color verde exportado como si fuese un bien en sí mismo que se puede canjear por otros bienes o servicios.

Llegados a este punto podemos ver que EEUU y Rusia siguen teniendo la sartén por el mango desde que EEUU alcanzó la independencia energética hace casi 10 años atrás, objetivo estratégico declarado por George Bush en 2006.

A pesar de que los precios internacionales se hayan derrumbado estas últimas semanas, y que a Rusia y a las empresas de shale oil y gas no les cierren estos precios, se trata de un paréntesis en el cual los acontecimientos se precipitan.

¡La Tercera Guerra Mundial en cuotas es por los puestos de trabajo, estúpido!

La crisis del coronavirus no ha hecho más que acelerar los tiempos


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 May 2020)

*La OMS niega el fallo en las pruebas denunciado
por el presidente de Tanzania*

*La OMS niega el fallo en las pruebas denunciado por el presidente de Tanzania*​


Este video lo quitarán, de hecho, intenté resubirlo a youtube y estos hijos de puta me lo retiran nada más subirlo alegando incumplimiento de términos y condiciones.

Enlazo para que lo descargue quién quiera desde mega.


Presidente de Tanzania denuncia graves irregularidades en gestion del Coronavirus


----------



## Spielzeug (8 May 2020)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1187775.shtml

Parece que se pone caliente la cosa y China se va a poner a hacer nukes para contrarrestar la superioridad estadounidense en este aspecto. Esperemos que todo se quede en una guerra por la narrativa...

____________

EEUU repartiendo dinero a sus ciudadanos mientras se reduce el procesamiento de carne y otros alimentos lo que ha provocado una fuerte subida de precios de la carne de ganado porcino y de vacuno:













Mientras suben los alimentos, los agricultores se están arruinando por los efectos colaterales de la ruptura de la cadena de distribución. En Alemania los agricultores no consiguen colocar sus patatas al estar cerrados sus principales clientes del sector de la hostelería y no tener alternativas para colocarlas en el mercado:

Weil seit einem Monat niemand Pommes isst: Kartoffel-Krise bahnt sich an

Si en el país de la patata los agricultores se arruinan... Las consecuencias de haber parado la economía se van a manifestar de distintas formas muchas de ellas imprevisibles. Y sus efectos de mantendrán en el tiempo, ya que está por ver cómo reaccionan los agricultores en la próxima temporada si esta les ha arruinado. La "crisis de la patata" es un solo ejemplo de los miles de efectos secundarios que va a haber: a toda acción le corresponde una reacción...


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (8 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China urged to expand nuclear arsenal to deter US warmongers - Global Times
> 
> Parece que se pone caliente la cosa y China se va a poner a hacer nukes para contrarrestar la superioridad estadounidense en este aspecto. Esperemos que todo se quede en una guerra por la narrativa...
> 
> ...



La superioridad militar está determinada por los portaviones más que los nukes.

El haber cerrado los restaurantes y tiendas de comidas en EEUU produjo un cuello de botella por el lado de la oferta que llevó a sacrificar un gran número de cabezas de ganado y aves de criadero, lo cual a su vez arruina a los productores.


----------



## Piel de Luna (8 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China urged to expand nuclear arsenal to deter US warmongers - Global Times
> 
> Parece que se pone caliente la cosa y China se va a poner a hacer nukes para contrarrestar la superioridad estadounidense en este aspecto. Esperemos que todo se quede en una guerra por la narrativa...
> 
> ...



Como decíamos el otro día, más masa monetaria y menos patatas, patatas más caras, en principio inflación y con el tiempo seguramente le pondremos la "h"


----------



## LaVieja de esseri (8 May 2020)

esseri dijo:


> ( El otro día el tal Llinares, por ejemplo, aún andaba a weltas con el mantrita diciendo k el Oro mantendría su poder adquisitivo en patatas  ).


----------



## Spielzeug (8 May 2020)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> La superioridad militar está determinada por los portaviones más que los nukes.
> 
> El haber cerrado los restaurantes y tiendas de comidas en EEUU produjo un cuello de botella por el lado de la oferta que llevó a sacrificar un gran número de cabezas de ganado y aves de criadero, lo cual a su vez arruina a los productores.



China: misiles aéreos contra los portaaviones de la US Navy-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa Enfoque

Los misiles supersónicos rusos y chinos ha dejado obsoletos los portaaviones yankis. 

Los efectos del cuello de botella que mencionas se trasladarán a su vez a los agricultores y fabricantes de piensos para el ganado que también se arruinaran al perder sus clientes. 

Los efectos de ganaderos y agricultores arruinados se van a notar el año que viene cuando no puedan plantar o no quieran ante la incertidumbre de poder colocar sus productos en el mercado.


----------



## Rain dog (8 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China: misiles aéreos contra los portaaviones de la US Navy-noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa Enfoque
> 
> Los misiles supersónicos rusos y chinos ha dejado obsoletos los portaaviones yankis.
> 
> ...



Estoy convencido de que a USA le ocurrirá con sus portaaviones como a los británicos con sus acorazos, que llegaron a la 2GM confiando en ellos, y los japoneses les demostraron que sus barquitos ya no servían, y se habían quedado obsoletos.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 May 2020)

Aquí se ve cómo hemos ido perdiendo en autosuficiencia alimentaria en los últimos 20 años. El problema es que el año que viene la situación se va a agravar ya que se notarán los efectos de la cancelación de exportación de alimentos, los agricultores arruinados, las tierras que se han dejado de cultivar, los fallos de la cadena de distribución de piezas y maquinaria necesaria para el modelo de agricultura industrial actual...

Van a venir más oleadas de "virus" para gestionar la narrativa que requiere el escenario que se avecina. Las enfermedades derivadas de la mala alimentación se atribuiran a nuevas cepas del virus "más agresivas". Casa con huerto y animales en el campo ayudarán a pasar mejor lo que está por venir. Es el mayor desafío para la gobernabilidad de los diferentes países.

The global food supply chain is passing a severe test
The impacts of coronavirus in food, agribusiness chains - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Ya hemos visto las primeras medidas al respecto con "cartillas de racionamiento" camufladas como dinero con el que solo se puede adquirir productos de primera necesidad en diferentes países:
Coronavirus food vouchers released - how to get £15 voucher for your child
China issues coupons to stimulate consumption - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 314838
> 
> 
> Aquí se ve cómo hemos ido perdiendo en autosuficiencia alimentaria en los últimos 20 años. El problema es que el año que viene la situación se va a agravar ya que se notarán los efectos de la cancelación de exportación de alimentos, los agricultores arruinados, las tierras que se han dejado de cultivar, los fallos de la cadena de distribución de piezas y maquinaria necesaria para el modelo de agricultura industrial actual...
> ...



Pues el brasileño ese llega a unas conclusiones más optimistas de lo pensado. El artículo en general no es tan negativo.

Por cierto mi proveedor de Internet ha bloqueado por algun motivo a chinadaily, tengo que entrar con proxies.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2020)

Un contenedor que transportaba 21,4 toneladas de carne de vacuno de #Russia llegó a #Shanghai, #China recientemente, los medios de comunicación informaron sobre Sun. Este es el primer acceso de Rusia al mercado chino de la carne de vacuno.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2020)




----------



## Victor Chanov (10 May 2020)




----------



## paraisofiscal (10 May 2020)

POR SI A ALGUIEN NO LE QUEDA CLARO

​


----------



## Spielzeug (11 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China urged to expand nuclear arsenal to deter US warmongers - Global Times
> 
> Parece que se pone caliente la cosa y China se va a poner a hacer nukes para contrarrestar la superioridad estadounidense en este aspecto. Esperemos que todo se quede en una guerra por la narrativa...
> 
> ...



Chinese Global Times’ Call for 1,000 Warheads is Nuclear Trolling

Desde EEUU dicen que la prensa estatal China está troleando con el tema de los nukes. Y acusan también de que el gobierno chino abraza teorías de la conspiración surgidas en páginas web occidentales para crear confusión.

Aquí trolea todo el mundo empezando por los gobiernos, medios de comunicación, instituciones, ONGs... Aquí la iglesia católica alemana llamando troll a uno de sus obispos por afirmar que las instituciones globalistas buscan un gobierno mundial con el coronavirus:
Generalvikar Pfeffer: Bischöfe verbreiten Verschwörungstheorien

En medio de este caos, a quien creer?
Qué información seleccionar para formar un mapa de la realidad sobre el que poder actuar sin perderse en el camino?

Time To Learn About Money | Gold Eagle

Toca aprender que es dinero y que es medio de pago, por las buenas quién tenga un poco de interés por el tema o por las malas quién no. Buen artículo para entender qué es dinero y qué funciones tiene que tener. Sólo hay que dejar pasar aquella información que sea razonada y comprendida de forma efectiva y construir el resto del mapa sobre esta base.

Ante el caos reinante, toca volver a lo tangible no sólo en lo monetario. Casa con huerta en zona tranquila de la España vacía lejos de las aglomeraciones urbanas que son donde los replicantes (infectados con mapas de la realidad inducidos por terceros) obligan al resto a seguir el guión establecido por los medios de comunicación de masas.

El control social lo ejercen de forma efectiva las masas sociales que no toleran una visión del mundo diferente y te obligan a comportarte con las reglas que impone su mapa de la realidad:



Son clones, replicantes, ushebtis cuyo fin es servir al poder que les creo su mapa de la realidad sin ser conscientes de su estado inanimado:

Ushebti - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Pinovski (11 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Chinese Global Times’ Call for 1,000 Warheads is Nuclear Trolling
> 
> Desde EEUU dicen que la prensa estatal China está troleando con el tema de los nukes. Y acusan también de que el gobierno chino abraza teorías de la conspiración surgidas en páginas web occidentales para crear confusión.
> 
> ...



Buen artículo.

Veo que controláis mucho por aquí. Para los que no tenemos cultura financiera, que cursos (de pago o gratuitos), blogs, libros, recomendáis para empezar desde cero? Porque yo por ejemplo cada vez me doy mas cuenta de que parto de unos cimientos equivocados.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Buen artículo.
> 
> Veo que controláis mucho por aquí. Para los que no tenemos cultura financiera, que cursos (de pago o gratuitos), blogs, libros, recomendáis para empezar desde cero? Porque yo por ejemplo cada vez me doy mas cuenta de que parto de unos cimientos equivocados.



Si estás de acuerdo con la siguiente premisa, lee la escuela austriaca de economía (a su vez basada en la española escuela de Salamanca) ya que parte de la subjetividad como base de su análisis de realidad económica:

_El valor de las cosas es subjetivo y depende de la percepción de cada persona (del mapa mental de la realidad de los individuos y sus circunstancias)_

Su fundador, Carl Menger, desarrollo la teoría de la liquidez (intercambiabilidad) de las mercancías y de ahí se deduce porqué los metales preciosos surgen como dinero en diferentes culturas sin contacto entre si y siguen siendo el dinero surgido del mercado sin que tenga que ser impuesto por ningún estado. Es una lectura corta e imprescindible, siguiendo el link lo tienes en PDF:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw39lif8aHGzLNbrDP-ut7bC

Como regla general, desconfía de quienes pretenden explicar un sistema complejo y subjetivo como la economía actual con ecuaciones matemáticas: están dando un barniz científico mediante fórmulas matemáticas a una vulgar estafa monetaria. 

Recuerda que la ciencia es el nuevo Dios al que no se puede criticar... El poder lo sabe y camufla así su estafa.


----------



## GreenBack (11 May 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> La mortalidad comienza con la aplicación de los protocolos militares derivados del estado de alarma. Desatención sistemática, eutanasias protocolaria
> Estoy en esencia de acuerdo contigo.
> Es más, habría que investigarlo.
> 
> ...













Datos de la página de rtve:
Radiografía del coronavirus en residencias de ancianos en España


----------



## Pinovski (11 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si estás de acuerdo con la siguiente premisa, lee la escuela austriaca de economía (a su vez basada en la española escuela de Salamanca) ya que parte de la subjetividad como base de su análisis de realidad económica:
> 
> _*El valor de las cosas es subjetivo y depende de la percepción de cada persona (del mapa mental de la realidad de los individuos y sus circunstancias)*_
> 
> ...



Gracias, ahora le echo una lectura.

Pero una duda que me surge ante lo que te pongo en negrita. Si el petróleo tiene valor negativo es que tiene valor negativo (!) para las personas y subjetividad también ¿no?, ¿no es como muy idealista?


----------



## Piel de Luna (11 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Gracias, ahora le echo una lectura.
> 
> Pero una duda que me surge ante lo que te pongo en negrita. Si el petróleo tiene valor negativo es que tiene valor negativo (!) para las personas y subjetividad también ¿no?, ¿no es como muy idealista?



El petróleo negativo es una alucinación financiera más, no es real, nadie va a mancharse por extraer un barril de petróleo y encima pagarte para que te lo lleves, osea una paja mental más del sistema putrefactofinanciero, pero claro no tubieron más remedio, porque a 0.1$ el barril imagino entrarían órdenes a millones si el suelo fuera 0 entonces hubo que abrir el portón para acojonar a todos esos iluminados que querían entrar en la base de 0 haciéndoles en un plis plas 30$ de agujero en un menos 30, saltando stops y poniéndole en el gaznate lo que le cuelga a más de uno y de dos, una tarde muy entretenida desde luego.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Gracias, ahora le echo una lectura.
> 
> Pero una duda que me surge ante lo que te pongo en negrita. Si el petróleo tiene valor negativo es que tiene valor negativo (!) para las personas y subjetividad también ¿no?, ¿no es como muy idealista?



Tiene un *precio* negativo... El valor es subjetivo, el precio es el resultado de un intercambio concreto en unas circunstancias concretas. El valor mínimo es cero, no hay valores negativos, los precios en circunstancias extremas pueden ser negativos (pagas por desprenderte de ellos)

Los precios negativos se han dado en el mercado de futuros que obliga a los poseedores del título a acudir a la entrega del petróleo al vencimiento del contrato. Viendo que los almacenes están llenos y por tanto el coste de almacenarlo es cada vez mayor, obliga a los poseedores de títulos de futuros a venderlos por debajo de cero ya que no pueden acudir a la recogida si no pueden guardarlo al no haber espacio disponible o con altos costos de almacenamiento que le harían perder aún más dinero. El petróleo para entrega inmediata sigue estando con precios positivos.

Esto puede ocurrir con los futuros de aquellos materias primas que tengan limitaciones de almacenaje y costos asociados al mantenimiento de los almacenes. Ha ocurrido alguna vez con el gas natural por ejemplo.

Negative Oil Prices Pose Headache for Futures Giant CME

Podría darse el caso de que la entrega inmediata tuviera un precio negativo en caso de que parar la producción sea más costoso que mantenerla en funcionamiento (tengo entendido que las explotaciones de fraking colapsan si se para la producción). Pero creo que no ha ocurrido Edo nunca. En cualquier caso, si se hiciese es porque el VALOR del petróleo no es cero (si su valor fuera cero se dejaría de producir) aunque su precio pueda circunstancialmente ser negativo.


----------



## reconvertido (11 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Gracias, ahora le echo una lectura.
> 
> Pero una duda que me surge ante lo que te pongo en negrita. Si el petróleo tiene valor negativo es que tiene valor negativo (!) para las personas y subjetividad también ¿no?, ¿no es como muy idealista?



El valor es positivo.
Su precio es negativo.
El valor es la utilidad real que se le da.
El precio es el dinero que se paga por el bien, independientemente de su valor.

Cuando el productor no tiene mayor capacidad de almacenaje, construir o alquilar más le cuesta cierto dinero.
O tirar el sobrante y asumir los costes.

Así que antes de llegar a ese término, sencillamente empieza a PAGAR por vender (precio negativo).

Esto es así porque hace una subasta holandesa (a la baja):
Si le cuesta (por decir algo) 100 dolares de almacenar, pagará 10 dolares (se ahorra 90) e irá aumentando el precio pagado de venta según vea que la cantidad vendida disminuye y tiene menos margen.
Ese precio pagado de venta le quitará margen de ahorro de costes, pero siempre será mejor que asumir el coste total de no vender.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

Fernández Soria dijo:


> Hola a todos. Ante todo, me gusta leer el hilo de Spielzeug, pero no estoy totalmente de acuerdo con estas explicaciones.
> 
> 
> En referencia al precio del petroleo, todo lo que explicais es perfectamente consecuencia de la TVT. Esto es, los precios negativos son perfectamente plausibles con la TVT, por que si las horas de trabajo socialmente necesarias para producir valor caen a 0, esto es el precio del producto cae a 0, pero los costes (horas de trabajo socialmente necesarias para otros aspectos) no caen a 0 por motivos obvios, entonces el precio del producto logicamente tiene que ser negativo.
> ...



Viendo el link que citas, me parece absurdo etiquetar doctrinas económicas dentro de la dicotomía izquierda-derecha (que no deja de ser la dicotomía BIEN-MAL según te identifiques con unos o con otros). Las teorías económicas se rebaten con argumentos, no con etiquetas dicotómicas de carácter moral referidas en último término a la dicotomía BIEN-MAL que hace saltar el pensamiento emocional y por tanto anula el pensamiento racional.

La teoría del valor del trabajo no tiene sentido puesto que el valor de un trabajo no deja de ser algo subjetivo...
Por poner un ejemplo, que no es posible explicar mediante la TVT, a que se dedica un departamento de marketing? A influir en la subjetividad para vender un producto. Utilizan técnicas psicológicas para tratar de influir en la percepción de la realidad y vender así más productos. La "utilidad social" del producto final es la misma con o sin marketing...

El trabajo de estos departamentos de marketing (como todo tipo de trabajo) supone un coste para las empresas. Normalmente se recupera gracias al aumento que consigue en las ventas pero no siempre es así ya que pueden conseguir el efecto contrario y que las ventas disminuyan (véase la última campaña publicitaria de Gillete). Ha tenido un "valor negativo" el trabajo del departamento de marketing de Gillete?

Estos casos (hay más) no se pueden explicar con la TVT sin meter la subjetividad en el análisis ya que parte de una premisa errónea:
Las empresas (públicas o privadas) tienen como objetivo la produccion de bienes y servicios de la forma más eficiente posible ya que los recursos son limitados. La creación de puestos de trabajo no es su objetivo, es una consecuencia de la producción de bienes o servicios y supone un coste económico de tiempo que tiene que ser remunerado.

Me alegro que te guste el hilo, un saludo!


----------



## ESC (12 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...



Aprovecho que está en el hilo para lanzarle unas preguntas.

Teniendo en cuenta cómo habrá una tendencia pragmática a regresar a lo tangible ante la inflación y el desmoronamiento del dinero fiat y teniendo en cuenta lo subjetivo del valor no se deberían descuidar ciertos fenómenos "sociológicos" por el camino.

En ese sentido la catalaxia se basa en el libre mercado y el individuo, lo cual también es una lectura idealizada que no contempla la tendencia del ser humano por regirse en sociedad y mucho menos a la hora de establecer una moneda.

Aquí vienen las preguntas: ¿No cree usted que toda moneda requerirá su propia agencia encargada de influir en el precio de los metales preciosos a modo de fijar un precio/valor conforme al territorio de aplicación de la moneda?.

En caso de no darse dicho escenario, ¿los acontecimientos recientes no nos conducen de cabeza a un globalismo que orbite alrededor de China?

¿No se está dando un escenario propicio para que sea China la que ostente un papel fundamental como centro financiero/económico a la hora de tener una moneda estable?.

SGE + moneda emitida por banco central basada en oro. Es una combinación explosiva. ¿Cómo puede ser que el resto de países no estén haciendo ningún movimiento al respecto?. ¿No le resulta inquietante cuanto menos?.

Le lanzo todas estas preguntas porque le llevo leyendo desde hace tiempo y quizás... dados sus análisis echo en falta algunas conjeturas u otro tipo de proyecciones en los "mapas de realidad" como usted mismo dice. En fin, será cosa mía, olvide este párrafo.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hablar de valor subjetivo u objetivo no contempla la natural predisposición que tiene el ser humano a la hora de organizarse en grupos. Estoy pensando en patria, nación y estado. Por mucho que se haya avanzado en un globalismo todavía nos regimos por el modelo de naciones a muchos niveles.

No, si al final va a ser la maldita moneda lo que nos confiera una maldita identidad grupal desde un punto de vista materialista. No creo que haya sido el primero en llagar a esta conclusión.

Un grupo también puede establecer su propia valoración, no veo por qué hay que ceñirse al individuo o a algo universal a la hora de teorizar al respecto.

Pido disculpas si les resulta un.. off-topic.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

@ESC


> ¿No cree usted que toda moneda requerirá su propia agencia encargada de influir en el precio de los metales preciosos a modo de fijar un precio/valor conforme al territorio de aplicación de la moneda?



Hay más mercados de oro denominados en la divisa nacional en otros países y funcionan de modo parecido al SGE.
Hay en Rusia y su órbita, Singapur, Corea del Sur, Malasia, Turquía, Emiratos árabes Unidos... Prácticamente todos los países de Asia tienen mercado de oro donde se opera en divisa local.

Entre los diferentes mercados hay arbitraje de modo que el precio del oro se equilibra y no suele haber diferencias significativas de precios entre ellos.



> SGE + moneda emitida por banco central basada en oro. Es una combinación explosiva. ¿Cómo puede ser que el resto de países no estén haciendo ningún movimiento al respecto?. ¿No le resulta inquietante cuanto menos?.



Otros países están también desarrollando sus criptomoneda estatales pero al igual que China no han dicho oficialmente si van a ser respaldadas o no.

En cualquier caso, en un primer momento, el esquema monetario es otro que los analistas llaman "Freegold" en el que el medio de pago son las divisas fiat y la reserva de valor el oro. Las divisas fiat de los diferentes estados se pueden redimir en oro a un precio variable en los mercados de oro comentados antes.

De este modo, si algún Estado emite más dinero fiat de la cuenta, se reflejará rápidamente su perdida de valor respecto al oro que es lo que sirve de reserva de valor.

A futuro, es probable que empiecen a salir moneda estatal redimibles en oro a una cantidad fija tal y como ya está ocurriendo en la iniciativa privada con las criptos redimibles que están sacando las refinerías Suizas u otros proyectos en los que se usa un token redimible en oro como medio de pago. Si estás soluciones monetarias se popularizan, los estados tendrán que emitir la suya propia o ceder su soberanía monetaria al mercado (dinero privado redimible en oro)

No sé si esto responde a tus dudas...
Saludos!


----------



## ESC (12 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @ESC
> ...



Sí, muchas gracias y un saludo.

Ha conseguido atenuar algunas preocupaciones.


----------



## reconvertido (12 May 2020)

Fernández Soria dijo:


> Hola a todos. Ante todo, me gusta leer el hilo de Spielzeug, pero no estoy totalmente de acuerdo con estas explicaciones.
> 
> 
> En referencia al precio del petroleo, todo lo que explicais es perfectamente consecuencia de la TVT. Esto es, los precios negativos son perfectamente plausibles con la TVT, por que si las horas de trabajo socialmente necesarias para producir valor caen a 0, esto es el precio del producto cae a 0, pero los costes (horas de trabajo socialmente necesarias para otros aspectos) no caen a 0 por motivos obvios, entonces el precio del producto logicamente tiene que ser negativo.
> ...



¿Qué son la TVT y la TVS?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué son la TVT y la TVS?



Supongo que el forero se refiere a lo siguiente:
TVT : teoría del valor del trabajo (escuela económica marxista)
TVS : teoría del valor subjetivo (escuela económica austriaca)

En la TVS no tiene sentido decir que el valor es negativo. Pero estamos hablando del precio (negativo) del mercado de futuros de petróleo por unas circunstancias concretas, no del valor del petróleo que sigue siendo positivo.

El artículo que cita el forero confunde precio negativo del petróleo con valor negativo del mismo.


----------



## reconvertido (12 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Supongo que el forero se refiere a lo siguiente:
> TVT : teoría del valor del trabajo (escuela económica marxista)
> TVS : teoría del valor subjetivo (escuela económica austriaca)
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo de TVT y TVS.
El significado de TVT lo suponía, pero TVS se me escapaba.

Respecto a lo de precio y valor, viene a ser lo que yo expliqué, ¿no?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2020)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1188131.shtml

China sigue mejorando la liquidez internacional del yuan y el incentivo a usarlo como medio de pago con iniciativas como está: token criptográfico sobre mineral de hierro y acero (máximos productores mundiales) denominado en yuanes.

https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/05/08/chinas-crypto-currency-major-threat-to-dollar-hegemony/

El cripto-yuan se va a extender como medio de pago en las inversiones de la ruta de la seda y va a ser utilizado como defensa ante las amenazas económicas de EEUU como el bloqueo de acceso al sistema SWIFT.

También puede ser utilizado como ataque al dominio del dólar incentivando (obligando) a que las empresas lo usen si quieren comerciar con China. Ello obligaría a liquidar activos denominados en dólares para conseguir cripto-yuanes necesarios para conseguir las materias primas denominadas en yuanes (ver el link anterior), especialmente aquellas de las que tiene prácticamente monopolio como las tierras raras.

https://tass.com/pressreview/1155251

Las medidas mencionadas, junto con la posibilidad de liquidar sus reservas denominadas en dólares, puede hacer colapsar el valor del dólar. El resto de países puede intentar anticiparse a la perdida de valor del dólar por las medidas anteriores rebalanceando sus reservas (liquidando sus activos denominados en dólares) y precipitar así la situación.


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si estás de acuerdo con la siguiente premisa, lee la escuela austriaca de economía (a su vez basada en la española escuela de Salamanca) ya que parte de la subjetividad como base de su análisis de realidad económica:
> 
> _El valor de las cosas es subjetivo y depende de la percepción de cada persona (del mapa mental de la realidad de los individuos y sus circunstancias)_
> 
> ...



Gracias, la verdad que he disfrutado bastante de la lectura. Si tienes más lecturas interesantes no solo sobre oro sino educación financiera en general no dudes en compartir. Buen día.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 May 2020)

@Fernández Soria

En mi huerta crecen acelgas de forma espontánea, no tengo que regarlas, ni preparar la tierra, ni quitar malas hierbas... El único trabajo que tengo que hacer es recogerlas. No tengo que invertir ni en semillas o plantel, sólo dejar que algunas suban a flor para volver a tener el año siguiente. Además, me sobran y podría venderlas en el mercado compitiendo con otros productores que habrán tenido que trabajar duramente para conseguir unas acelgas iguales a las mías. Otros productores también habrán tenido gastos en semillas, plantel, etc...

Tu crees que hay alguna diferencia en el "valor de uso" de las acelgas para los compradores? Van a valorar más aquellas que requieren más trabajo producirlas y por tanto pagar más por ellas? Les da lo mismo el trabajo que lleven detrás, es más, ni siquiera saben el trabajo que llevan detrás las diferentes acelgas y eso no es un impedimento para que los valoren y estén dispuestos a pagar por ellas...

También, yo puedo aumentar el "valor de uso" de mis acelgas conseguidas sin esfuerzo diciendo que son ecológicas mientras que otras acelgas duramente trabajadas no lo son. Posiblemente alguna gente, en función de su subjetividad, estará dispuesta a pagar más por ellas que por otras no ecológicas mientras que otra gente, en función de su subjetividad, preferirá las acelgas más baratas a las ecológicas.

En resumen, *el valor de un producto no depende del "valor del trabajo" que lleve detrás, de hecho el trabajo que requiere es irrelevante para ello. *Su valoración no depende de ello, depende de elementos subjetivos de cada individuo (que te gusten las acelgas más o menos, que tengan buena pinta, que tengan un precio u otro, que no las hayas comido ayer, que no hayas plantado en tu huerta...)

Para que la sociedad se guíe por el "patrón trabajo" implícito en la teoría del valor del trabajo hay que crear gobiernos totalitarios que eliminen la competencia, fijen precios y repriman la subjetividad individual para que los individuos valoren los productos en función de lo que determine el planificador central de dicha sociedad.

PD. Por mi parte lo dejo aquí, el hilo no va de discutir teorías económicas. Si te interesa el debate abre un hilo específico para ello.

Un saludo!

PD. Lo de las acelgas de mi huerta es verídico, crecen solas todos los años __


----------



## allseeyingeye (13 May 2020)




----------



## allseeyingeye (13 May 2020)

_CADA VEZ ESTA MAS CLARO QUE ESTO NO ES UN VIRUS
SI NO EL INTENTO DESESPERADO DEL IMPONER EL TAN "ANSIADO" NWO_


TRANQUILOS QUE LA OPERACION COVID19 AUN SE NO ACABA. LOS ANGELES COUNTY "ORDEN DE QUEDARSE EN CASA 3 MESESES 3" COMO 3 SOLES. ESCUCHO AR-15s refilling











*You're Being Conditioned To Live In A "Smart City" – Resist It! *



by Tyler Durden

Tue, 05/12/2020 - 16:25


Twitter Facebook Reddit Email 
Print 



_Authored by Mike Krieger via Liberty Blitzkrieg blog,_


> _*And at the dead center of it all is Eric Schmidt. Well before Americans understood the threat of Covid-19, Schmidt had been on an aggressive lobbying and public relations campaign pushing precisely the “Black Mirror” vision of society that Cuomo has just empowered him to build. At the heart of this vision is seamless integration of government with a handful of Silicon Valley giants — with public schools, hospitals, doctor’s offices, police, and military all outsourcing (at a high cost) many of their core functions to private tech companies.*_
> – _The Intercept_: Screen New Deal



*Each crisis in the 21st century has been aggressively and ruthlessly wielded into a massive wealth and power grab by the American oligarchy and national security state. *The big power grab following 9/11 centered around whittling away constitutional rights via mass surveillance in the name of “keeping us safe”, while the money grab after last decade’s financial crisis concentrated wealth and assets into fewer hands while entrenching *financial feudalism* and making the Federal Reserve and mega banks even more powerful.
Despite the success of this diabolical and intentional concentration of money and power, *there’s still too much privacy, freedom and independent wealth around for the imperial oligarchy to feel comfortable.* As such, the current pandemic is being used to put the finishing touches on whatever little political and economic freedom remains in these United States.

The lessons learned from prior crises are being rolled out simultaneously this time around while people remain incapacitated at home due to Covid-19. The 2008/09 financial collapse taught those in power they can get away with unprecedented, unaccountable theft during an economic and stock market crash. Similarly, 9/11 demonstrated people will relinquish civil liberties without much protest when immersed in a state of fear.
As such, a new round of society-wide economic pillaging has occurred and is ongoing, while at the same time an equally nefarious agenda to sell you on a completely new way of living — *conveniently brought to you by technocratic big tech oligarchs — is in the works.*
During moments of heightened confusion and fear, the public is sold and conditioned in subtle ways to accept some new reality they never asked for or wanted. The “smart city” appears to be a key oligarch bucket list item this time around, and I’ve started focusing more attention on it after watching the following exceptionally creepy clip from _Reuters_.​


----------



## allseeyingeye (13 May 2020)

_JODER._
_HAN CREADO UNA NUEVA ESPECIE DE GESTAPO DE BALCON / PAGUITERO QUE VIVIRAN DE LA OPERACION COVID 19 
(estilo los inventa estatidiscas fake)

SE LLAMA "CONTACT TRACER" Y YA OPERAN SOBRE EL TERRENO 
con el beneplacito de los organismo controlados por el DEEP STATE NOW CIBERNETICO_







_( CAZA ASINTOMATICOS INCONTROLABLES, DISIDENTES Y SOSPECHOS) 
EN CALIFORNIA SOBRE TODO_
_VIENE DEL PUTO CDC / MIT (CABAL DEEP STATE) DE LOS COJONES_​
Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)

MIT Technology Review
Tech policy/Tech and health
James Temple archive page
*“The first day was really hard”: Life as a contact tracer*
America is hiring an army of people to track down coronavirus cases. What’s the job like? How do people respond? And how stressful is it?
May 10, 2020

​


----------



## Spielzeug (13 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad que he disfrutado bastante de la lectura. Si tienes más lecturas interesantes no solo sobre oro sino educación financiera en general no dudes en compartir. Buen día.



Me alegro de que te haya gustado la lectura, creo que merece la pena y es necesaria para entender porqué el oro es la base del sistema monetario y por tanto su carácter estratégico en la guerra por destronar al dólar.

Te recomiendo, aunque su lectura no es tan amena como la anterior, el siguiente texto sobre el tema del valor que justo ha salido. El PDF siguiendo el link:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0GgpcbZN0oT2XLgcN3J59Z

______________
Y volviendo al oro que es la parte principal en el tablero geopolítico:

US unlikely to play debt game with China: analysts - Global Times

China está planteándose reducir sus reservas de deuda yanki y repatriar el oro que tienen en EEUU.

Tienen oro en EEUU?? Tendrá reservas en el COMEX y cuántas??? Me ha descolocado esa información...

Por lo que dice el artículo, las amenazas de EEUU sobre impagar la deuda que tienen con China, son un farol:
Breakingviews - America could actually shirk its debts to China

_____________

HSBC Lost About $200 Million in One Day on Gold Market Turmoil - BNN Bloomberg

HSBC perdió 200 millones en un solo día por la divergencia de precios entre Londres y Nueva York. Parece que la diferencia entre ambos mercados se ha reducido a menos de 5$ la semana pasada (lo normal antes del desajuste era menos de 2$). Parece que va tranquilizandose la situación en el mercado del oro, aunque sigue sin estar en los rangos anteriores...

En estas circunstancias normal que salgan los bancos del mercado del oro, su supervivencia está en juego.

____________

Potential tariffs not punishment but wake-up call to Australia - Global Times

Sanciones comerciales chinas contra Australia. Van a suponer un duro golpe a la economía del país ya que es su mayor socio comercial. Como muestra de cómo ha cambiado el tablero, ahora es China la que amenaza a quien no siga el guión que le interesa.

https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/australia-to-top-china-as-global-key-gold-producer/

En el mundo del oro Australia es un pez gordo y planea superar a China en producción en la próxima década


----------



## Pinovski (15 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> parte de una premisa errónea:
> Las empresas (públicas o privadas) tienen como objetivo la produccion de bienes y servicios de la forma más eficiente posible ya que los recursos son limitados. La creación de puestos de trabajo no es su objetivo, es una consecuencia de la producción de bienes o servicios y supone un coste económico de tiempo que tiene que ser remunerado.
> 
> Me alegro que te guste el hilo, un saludo!




Una pregunta Spielzeug, y disculpa porque creo que ya habéis decidido dar por zanjado este off topic. Pero no te he entendido porque dices que es una premisa errónea. Para mi la teoría marxista cojea por todos lados pero lo de la eficacia y el fetichismo de mercancías no me parece realmente tan desacertado.

Un saludo, y gracias por los PDF.


Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Una pregunta Spielzeug, y disculpa porque creo que ya habéis decidido dar por zanjado este off topic. Pero no te he entendido porque dices que es una premisa errónea. Para mi la teoría marxista cojea por todos lados pero lo de la eficacia y el fetichismo de mercancías no me parece realmente tan desacertado.
> 
> Un saludo, y gracias por los PDF.
> 
> ...



El marxismo crea su propio universo conceptual y dentro de ese universo todo parece encajar ya que es autoreferente y produce la ilusión de ser una teoría coherente.
En mi caso parto de las siguientes premisas que son incompatibles con los postulados marxistas:

1. *El valor no es una magnitud medible*. No tiene una unidad de medida ya que es subjetiva y depende de los diferentes individuos y de circunstancias cambiantes. No existe la "valorina" o el "valorio" como unidad de medida objetiva para todos los actores... Sólo son medibles magnitudes físicas y el valor no lo es.

2. Puedes "medir" el precio de un intercambio concreto que es la cantidad que se intercambia de un bien o servicio por otro. Y si teorizas sobre el intercambio, sólo puedes sistematizarlo como el producto de diferentes valoraciones (subjetivas) que hacen las partes involucradas sobre los bienes a intercambiar: *cada uno valora más lo que tiene la otra parte a lo que posee y por tanto está dispuesto a realizar dicho intercambio*.
Tenemos dos bienes que son valorados de manera diferente por los distintos individuos implicados en la transacción y es este hecho lo que hace que ambas partes este de acuerdo en realizar la transacción. De este hecho se deduce que no hay tal un "valor universal" ni "valor social" ni "valor trabajo" etc. común a los diferentes individuos.

3. *El intercambio enriquece a ambas partes implicadas ya que cada uno recibe algo que valora más que aquello que posee*. Interferir en el intercambio voluntario entre los actores limita este enriquecimiento y empobrece la sociedad. Si interfieres en este proceso por ejemplo fijando precios lo que consigues es que se dejen de dar las condiciones necesarias para que se produzca el intercambio ya que una de las partes implicadas en la transacción va a valorar más lo que tiene que lo que recibe a cambio y dejará de producir excedentes de ese producto con el objetivo de intercambiarlo por otras cosas. Por eso imponer precios no ha funcionado nunca (ni funcionará jamás).

4. *Los planificadores centrales son un lastre para la sociedad* por lo mencionado anteriormente: no pueden calcular el valor que tienen los bienes para la gente de modo que lo único que pueden hacer es imponer precios que limitan las posibilidades de que se produzcan intercambios entre las partes dando como resultado un empobrecimiento de la sociedad o una represión de la individualidad para que se adapte a la imposición del planificador central. Normalmente ambos: represión individual y empobrecimiento colectivo. La teoría marxista requiere de planificadores centrales que decidan que es lo que quieren los individuos y "calculen" cuanto "vale" producirlos...

5. La dialéctica marxista de las relaciones sociales parte de una premisa falsa y es que no se producen de forma voluntaria si no que son relaciones de poder resultado de una explotación de una parte sobre la otra:
Las consecuencias de proteger a la parte "debil" de un relacion
Lo que acaba haciendo el marxismo es modificar las relaciones de poder a favor de la parte que considera "débil" de forma que acaba con la motivación de la otra parte para realizar el intercambio. Es decir, finalmente empobrece a las partes involucradas ya que la relación deja de producirse. *Las relaciones se establecen voluntariamente si ambas partes resultan beneficiadas si no es así no se producen*. Interferir en ello empobrece finalmente a ambas partes ya que el intercambio deja de producirse si alguna de las partes no resulta beneficiada o el riesgo asociado a dicha relación no compensa el potencial beneficio de llevarla a cabo.

___________

Dicho esto creo que queda claro porque el mapa de la realidad que crea el marxismo me parece aberrante ya que su aplicación acaba en empobrecimiento y represión (sobran ejemplos en la historia). Interfiere en la valoración subjetiva pretendiendo que se puede objetivar imponiendo la voluntad del planificador central sobre los individuos. Interfiere en las relaciones voluntarias entre los individuos desprotegiendo a una de las partes que deja de estar interesada en cooperar...

Eso no quiere decir que la sociedad no marxista sea "justa" pero si que consigue que los individuos actúen de forma voluntaria y se produzcan intercambios que resultan beneficiosos para las partes implicadas en ellos. Lo que hay actualmente es un problema en la forma de dinero que nos imponen los nuevos planificadores centrales que son aquellos que tienen el monopolio de emitir los medios de pago que nos obligan a usar... Y es un problema gravísimo cuyas consecuencias estamos sufriendo y que no tienen solución mientras no se pase a una forma de dinero que no sea controlada por ningún actor económico.

Saludos!


----------



## ESC (15 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Fernández Soria
> Para que la sociedad se guíe por el "patrón trabajo" implícito en la teoría del valor del trabajo hay que crear gobiernos totalitarios que eliminen la competencia, fijen precios y repriman la subjetividad individual para que los individuos valoren los productos en función de lo que determine el planificador central de dicha sociedad.



No creo que los nacional socialistas pensasen en una teoría del valor trabajo cuando se sacaron aquello del "patrón trabajo", tan siquiera. Más bien era una justificación para emplear moneda fiduciaria emitida por el estado como a este le plazca.

Es como usted dice. El valor es subjetivo, ¿cómo va uno a hacer un patrón en base al trabajo?. 

...


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El marxismo crea su propio universo conceptual y dentro de ese universo todo parece encajar ya que es autoreferente y produce la ilusión de ser una teoría coherente.
> En mi caso parto de las siguientes premisas que son incompatibles con los postulados marxistas:
> 
> 1. *El valor no es una magnitud medible*. No tiene una unidad de medida ya que es subjetiva y depende de los diferentes individuos y de circunstancias cambiantes. No existe la "valorina" o el "valorio" como unidad de medida objetiva para todos los actores... Sólo son medibles magnitudes físicas y el valor no lo es.
> ...



Te estoy francamente agradecido...muchas de estas cosas las pensaba servidor de hace tiempo, pero tu las articulas de maravilla...ORO PURO.

MUCHAS GRACIAS AMIGO


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2020)

ESC dijo:


> No creo que los nacional socialistas pensasen en una teoría del valor trabajo cuando se sacaron aquello del "patrón trabajo", tan siquiera. Más bien era una justificación para emplear moneda fiduciaria emitida por el estado como a este le plazca.
> 
> Es como usted dice. El valor es subjetivo, ¿cómo va uno a hacer un patrón en base al trabajo?.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al club de los anti colectivistas...


----------



## ESC (15 May 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Bienvenido al club de los anti colectivistas...



No lo sé. (Sonrío).

Me cuesta tratar de definirme en esos términos o ubicarme, más bien. Me cuesta negar al colectivo o al individuo, sobre todo si hacemos un acercamiento a lo monetario. 

Tengo la cabeza como un bombo. Al haber nacido en la era de la moneda fiduciaria 100%, al vivir las crisis en períodos de una década (se le va a uno la vida en ello). Al estudiar cómo se desarrollan y efectúan estos cambios de índole monetario que acaban afectando a todo el conjunto de la sociedad. Al tratar de comprender cómo se desplaza esto en materia política. 

No entiendo nada. Todos estos años la gente calentándose la cabeza con el globalismo y ahora vemos una resaca del mismo. Un retorno a los nacionalismos.

Y no acabo de comprender muy bien qué coño está pasando con China, los Rothschild, en control de las materias primas. 

Es todo muy raro.


----------



## ESC (15 May 2020)

Debería alegrarme ante un retorno de los nacionalismo y un regreso al patrón metal. Pero qué va, sigo igual de preocupado. 

Me dan miedo las masas ante la inestabilidad, eso seguro. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

(Perdón Spielzeug por el "offtopic").


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2020)

La política es el arte de lo posible...ya lo sabe.

Porque no creo en el colectivismo???

Porque no todas las actitudes humanas responden a los mismos fines, y porque no todos merecemos lo mismo. No hay nada mas injusto que premiar al ineficiente (cigarra) y castigar al eficiente (hormiga)... y porque no creo en la bondad natural del hombre que el marxismo falsariamente utiliza.

Ningún cristiano de verdad puede ser colectivista...ninguno. Y no hay mayor mentira que afirmar que Cristo fue el primer comunista...falso de toda falsedad. "Por sus obras les conoceréis" Y las obras son la materialización de la Fé...

Yo creo en el INDIVIDUO, y en la suma de voluntades de los DIGNOS...que no es ser COLECTIVISTAS.

Eran colectivistas a caso los colonos que se revelan contra el trato injusto de los Británicos para con sus trece colonias...SUMABAN VOLUNTADES DE HOMBRES LIBRES Y DIGNOS QUE HABÍAN LLEGADO A UNA CONCLUSIÓN ACERTADA...

Pero no eran colectivistas en absoluto.

En mi influyo mucho cuando niño la película "El Valle de la Violencia", en inglés "Shenandoah".

España no será de nuevo viable, sin una reconstrucción del ciudadano español...ciudadano que ha sido prácticamente DESTRUIDO por el R78 y por su falso BIENESTAR.


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Debería alegrarme ante un retorno de los nacionalismo y un regreso al patrón metal. Pero qué va, sigo igual de preocupado.
> 
> Me dan miedo las masas ante la inestabilidad, eso seguro.
> 
> ...



Pero como que ¿¿¿un regreso de los nacionalismos???

¿Pero es que en algún momento dejamos de ser otra cosa que Españoles???

Es que tenemos que aceptar por cojones la dialéctica oficial...???

LO QUE OCURRIA ES QUE LLEVABAMOS TANTO TIEMPO SIN SABER/QUERER SER ESPAÑOLES QUE AHORA ANTE LA EVIDENCIA DE QUE LA REALIDAD NOS VA A ENGULLIR Y NOS VA A DEFECAR COMPRENDEMOS LA IMPORTANCIA ...Y NOS EMPEZAMOS A DAR CUENTA DE LA MENTIRA QUE NOS HABÍAN CONTADO...ACASO CREEN QUE LA GENTE SE VA A QUEDAR MURIENDOSE DE ASCO EN CASA CUANDO POR FIN PERCIBA QUE NO LE DEJAN SALIDA...MIENTRAS HAY POLÍTICAS NWO QUE SIGUEN EN MARCHA QUE NO SE DETIENEN *PORQUE PARA ESO SI QUE HAY DINERO!!!*

La desgracia une...eso es lo que ocurre, que el ciudadano medio se empieza a dar cuenta de que la paliza se la van a volver a llevar los mismos...no el oenejeta, no el inmigrante ilegal, no el conectado a la red clientelar que mama dinero público...SINO EL QUE MADRUGA Y VA (¡¡IBA!!!) TODOS LOS DÍAS A TRABAJAR, Y SE DEJA LOS HUEVOS PARA LLEVAR UN PLATO DE COMIDA A LA MESA DE SU CASA...mientras ve como le joden con una polla de caballo...percibe como los mismos de siempre reciben muchisimo mas de lo que aportan.


----------



## ESC (15 May 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero como que ¿¿¿un regreso de los nacionalismos???
> 
> ¿Pero es que en algún momento dejamos de ser otra cosa que Españoles???
> 
> ...



Así expresado comprendo que suba el tono.

Cuando hablo de nacionalismos no contemplo las connotaciones peyorativas que se aplican al término, llevamos años taladrados con la retórica globalista en la que se atribuyen todos los males del mundo a los nacionalismos. Yo no iba por ahí.

Si me acorrala, incluso puedo señalar el globalismo como otro tipo de nacionalismo al uso. Sería la nación global. Claro, qué puedo decirle.

No quería abrir este debate. En mi caso siempre he tenido claro que a la hora de organizarme en grupo, lo primero, es España y la familia.

Pero no deja de resultar curioso cómo estamos experimentando un regreso natural al... modelo de naciones. El globalismo se está desinflando.

Pero también puedo señalar sus peligros (seré precavido o paranoico, según se mire y no lo puedo evitar), ya que dada cierta división ideológica puede que se conformen bandos que acaben demandando un estado totalitario según la cuerda de cada uno.

No lo sé. Estoy sobrepasado, maldita sea.

(Perdón Spielzeug una segunda vez).


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

Las nominaciones para las fed estaban previstas para la semana pasada pero han desaparecido de la prensa. No encuentro nada en las noticias... ni siquiera si se ha pospuesto la votación o que está ocurriendo al respecto. Si finalmente sale Judy Shelton creo que van a cambiar muchas cosas, viene del "ala dura" de los defensores del patrón oro:

Gold Bug Profile: Judy Shelton, Bar9, Simple Wealth Protection

Por sus declaraciones sería la encargada de desmantelar la fed y de gestionar por lo tanto el reset monetario.

___________

Por cierto, máximo histórico en euros y muy cerca de máximos en francos suizos (a 10 CHF), luego a por el dólar...

___________

Iran Replaces the Rial with the 'Toman,' Wrecks Decades of Monetary Theory

Irán está en plena reforma monetaria y cambia a su moneda de nombre de Rial a Toman.

Recordemos que tiene su propia criptomoneda basada en oro creada por los principales bancos del país para gestionar las transacciones referidas a oro:
Iran Unveils Gold-Backed Cryptocurrency

Habrá que ver si respaldan la nueva moneda con oro o si no es más de lo mismo pero quitando cuatro ceros al antiguo nombre de su moneda...


----------



## Spielzeug (15 May 2020)

La SER ya habla de intervencion de precios de los alimentos
Están lanzando globos sonda para poner límites a los precios de los alimentos.

En línea con lo comentado anteriormente, la supresión de precios es la forma más rápida de que haya desabastecimiento ya que el productor deja de tener incentivos para producir... Cuando llegue el desabastecimiento echarán la culpa a los especuladores que acaparan, a los agricultores egoístas o a quien se les ocurra... 

A las medidas tomadas no porque las han tomado para que la gente "no pase hambre". De hecho es la ignorancia de la gente (o su visión del mundo basada en falsas premisas económicas como las marxistas) la que hace que dichas medidas para "evitar el hambre" sean aplaudidas.

Lo dicho, vayan haciendo despensa o mejor aún, busquen refugio con tierras, pozo y unas gallinas y conejos. Se va a poner fea la cosa...

_________

Ya estamos en máximos históricos del oro en la considerada la divisa refugio por excelencia, el franco suizo (en euros también en máximos)


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 May 2020)

China usará yuanes, no dólares, para compra de bonos del FMI


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

El objetivo de la fake pandemia empieza a tener resultados y el cambio de percepción de la realidad se traduce en cambios en el comportamiento por parte de los bancos centrales:

Central banks indicate they will continue to buy gold, some more than usual

Parece que se va a intensificar la compra de oro por parte de los bancos centrales. El World Gold Council hace todos los años una encuesta entre los bancos centrales sobre su intención de comprar oro.

En 2019 el 8% respondió afirmativamente. En 2020 el 20% ha respondido afirmativamente.

Las razones mencionadas para comprar o mantener las reservas de oro, incertidumbre geopolítica, intereses reales negativos, ausencia de riesgo contraparte y buen comportamiento en épocas de crisis.

Es el mejor momento para prescindir del dólar ya que hacerlo no va a suponer mayores daños económicos que los ya existentes. En este contexto de colapso del comercio, las sanciones comerciales por no seguir el guión de EEUU son inútiles y se va a aprovechar la situación para rebalancear la composición de las reservas a nivel mundial.
____________

En otro orden de cosas:

Potato farmers reduce planting as demand plummets during pandemic

El año que viene va a ver menos cosecha que este de prácticamente todo porque se va a plantar menos. En mi zona se han reducido las hectáreas cultivadas este año por diversos motivos. Los ganaderos también van a reducir el número de cabezas ya que el cierre de la hostelería les ha hecho mucho daño en el volumen de ventas y en el precio.

Lo único que ha aumentado son los huertos dedicados al autoconsumo, la gente se da cuenta de que vienen curvas y actúa.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

Belgians urged to eat more fries, potato products during COVID-19

La gente no come lo mismo en casa que fuera de casa. El virus está cambiando los hábitos de consumo y los agricultores se tienen que adaptar a ello por lo que no van a plantar algo que se les está pudriendo:
Coronavirus Forces Farmers to Destroy Their Crops

Los agricultores venden en un mercado internacional cuya cadena de distribución se ha roto y la demanda interna no es suficiente para absorber la oferta. Algunos productos suben de precio ya que no hay producción interna capaz de satisfacer la demanda y otros se pudren por falta de oferta. La consecuencia es que las cosechas se pudren a nivel mundial. De nuevo, sin saber que van a poder vender, los agricultores prefieren no plantar y evitar el riesgo y los gastos de producir sin saber si van a tener salida en el mercado.

En mi pueblo, el pastor está arruinandose pues la gente no come asado en su casa, lo hace en restaurantes. También ha perdido el mercado exterior por estar cerradas las fronteras. Resultado: va a reducir el número de cabezas para evitar pérdidas mayores.


----------



## NS 4 (16 May 2020)

DESTRUCCION DE OFERTA...DEFLACION INTENSA


----------



## _______ (16 May 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> DESTRUCCION DE OFERTA...DEFLACION INTENSA



Querrás decir que destruyen la oferta para tratar de evitar la deflación

Y no que la deflación hace que se destruya la oferta


----------



## NS 4 (16 May 2020)

Es insalvable...plantealo como quieras...la espiral deflacionaria es como es...

que fue antes el huevo o la gallina...


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2020)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es insalvable...plantealo como quieras...la espiral deflacionaria es como es...
> 
> que fue antes el huevo o la gallina...



Este año va a haber deflación de aquellos productos donde haya colapsado la demanda (bien por cambios en los patrones de consumo o bien por imposibilidad de exportar al estar rota la cadena de distribución) e inflación en aquellos productos donde haya colapsado la oferta (porque no se producen en suficiente cantidad dentro del país y no llegan importaciones desde fuera).

El año que viene es cuando va a venir la inflación ya que lo que van a hacer todos es dejar de producir ante la incertidumbre de poder colocar la mercancía en el mercado.

Lo que no va a dejar de producirse es dinero fiat para intentar paliar los efectos económicos de la situación y que la gente no se eche a las calles. Los "estímulos monetarios" para que la economía arranque van a ahogar el motor por exceso de combustible... 

Bajada de producción y aumento de la masa monetaria, una mezcla explosiva para el año que viene.


----------



## sans-pisito (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bajada de producción y aumento de la masa monetaria, una mezcla explosiva para el año que viene.



Alguien en este foro lo llamaba la Bomba Termobárica Económica Global.

Bomba termobárica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La BTEG va a explosionar.



> La Bomba Termobárica Económica Global ha concluido su fase de implosión.
> Ahora va a tener lugar la segunda fase : la explosión propiamente dicha.
> 
> Ingentes cantidades de dinero atesorado por unos pocos están esperando para especular de forma brutal con las cosas esenciales . La BTEG ha absorbido cantidades colosales de oxígeno financiero. La explosión va a ser devastadora.


----------



## NS 4 (16 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Este año va a haber deflación de aquellos productos donde haya colapsado la demanda (bien por cambios en los patrones de consumo o bien por imposibilidad de exportar al estar rota la cadena de distribución) e inflación en aquellos productos donde haya colapsado la oferta (porque no se producen en suficiente cantidad dentro del país y no llegan importaciones desde fuera).
> 
> El año que viene es cuando va a venir la inflación ya que lo que van a hacer todos es dejar de producir ante la incertidumbre de poder colocar la mercancía en el mercado.
> 
> ...



hay capacidad de produccion para dos planetas tierra...con la gente encerrada, sin socializar, sin apenas turismo, con el consumo haciendo aguas por todas partes...

Hasta que se acople de nuevo oferta a demanda...va a ser antes que nada un cometa deflacionario lo que nos impacte...estaba todo retenido...una presa como la de Asuan, que ahora ya esta rompiendo el dique...

Aun es pronto para ver hasta que punto va a haber inflacion despues...


----------



## Spielzeug (17 May 2020)

China's Coronavirus: How the EU is Betraying Europe

Think tank estadunidense a remolque de los acontecimientos... 

Se queja de que los países europeos se ciñen a la narrativa China sobre la pandemia y evitan la narrativa americana que busca centrarse en el origen chino del virus.

Se queja de que China utiliza la cadena de suministros para presionar en Europa y conseguir sus objetivos diplomaticos. Como llevo advirtiendo desde el comienzo del hilo, China decide quién y a cambio de qué reanuda su producción gracias al control que tiene sobre la cadena de distribución. Sigo pensando que destronar al dólar de su papel central en el sistema monetario Internacional es el objetivo principal.

Los gobiernos tienen que valorar si los daños económicos derivados de dejar el dólar son menores a la ruptura de la cadena de distribución que implica no seguir el guión Chino. La gobernabilidad está en juego, ya empezamos a ver las primeras revueltas pidiendo una vuelta a la normalidad económica y política en casi todos los países de Europa. 

Por ahora apenas han pasado un par de meses desde que las medidas chinas contra el "virus" paralizaron la economía. En dos meses más la situación va a ser explosiva ya que la gente va a ir entrando en pánico no por el virus si no por las consecuencias económicas de las medidas tomadas para combatirlo. 

La narrativa para mantener a la gente en casa y poder seguir gestionando la situación, requiere de dosis de miedo aún mayores. Requiere una nueva ola aún más mortífera que la actual para la que ya nos van preparando:

¿Preparados para la segunda oleada de coronavirus (y quizás más severa)?

Veremos si funciona o si se les va de las manos. Posiblemente criminalicen la protestas que haya relacionándolas con la "segunda ola del virus". Vamos a ver movimientos geopolíticos en breve.


----------



## Pinovski (17 May 2020)

este post ahora mismo es el mejor de burbuja con bastante diferencia


----------



## 34Pepe (17 May 2020)

China’s Ambassador to Israel Found Dead in Home

A seguir en los próximos días...da para película!


----------



## Spielzeug (17 May 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> China’s Ambassador to Israel Found Dead in Home
> 
> A seguir en los próximos días...da para película!



Tal vez tenga que ver con esto:
Briefing With Special Envoy Lea Gabrielle, Global Engagement Center Update on PRC Efforts to Push Disinformation and Propaganda around COVID - United States Department of State

*Según el departamento de estado americano encargado de monitorizar la (des)información y propaganda enemiga, el origen de la narrativa China lo sitúa en las embajadas chinas*. Por lo que entiendo, hay cuentas de Twitter que conectan unas embajadas con otras para amplificar el mensaje de China a través de las redes sociales.

También dicen que las técnicas chinas de propaganda en internet están imitando a las utilizadas por Rusia y sugiere que hay cooperación entre ambos países en la guerra por controlar la narrativa. El campo de batalla se centra principalmente en Europa pero dicen que es un fenómeno global y cada vez más "agresivo" (están perdiendo su capacidad para imponer su narrativa)

La guerra por la narrativa se centra en atribuir el origen del virus a EEUU para contrarrestar la versión americana sobre el origen chino del mismo. También en sembrar desconfianza sobre las vacunas que están desarrollando para combatirlo.

Quién desinforma? Qué es verdad y que es fake news? Quién controla el mapa de la realidad del individuo-masa?

El frente de batalla es nuestro mapa de la realidad que es donde se libra el conflicto:







Obsérvese que hay tres planos de realidad, lo que creen que ocurre, lo que ocurre realmente y lo que nos cuentan que ocurre:







Son planos de realidad distintos y cuando no coinciden se crean situaciones incómodas como lo que le ocurrió al presidente alemán:

Camaras, acción!! Presidente alemán con mascarilla sólo mientras es grabado...



Teatro, puro teatro para asustar a los borregos... Se quitan la careta cuando creen que no les ven.


----------



## timi (17 May 2020)

Trade Wars Return With a Vengeance, Radical Changes to the Global Economy Are Coming - Nathan McDonald (May 15, 2020)


----------



## Spielzeug (18 May 2020)

Chinese ambassador to Israel passes away due to health reasons: source - Global Times

China dice que parece que la muerte de su embajador en Israel ha sido natural pero que va a llevar a un equipo para investigarlo...

El embajador en cuestión llevaba desde diciembre pasado en Israel (justo cuando estaba empezando el tema del virus) procedente de Ucrania, su anterior destino. *Era el director general de la planificación política del ministerio de exteriores chino*. 
Uno de los que han organizado todo el tinglado... Un pez gordo.

Tal vez sea casualidad o tal vez estén mandando un aviso a navegantes... No lo vamos a saber, acusar de asesinato de estado implica declarar la guerra. Y la guerra de IV generación nunca se se declara de forma oficial...


----------



## Ignorante1 (18 May 2020)

Clase de economia


----------



## Pinovski (18 May 2020)

2020, el año que comienza : Un colapso del consenso sobre la realidad


----------



## individualina (18 May 2020)

Dejo por aquí la visión de Han del asunto, para quien le pueda interesar. (resaltados y puntos aparte míos)
De aquí 
_(disculpad si está repetido por ahí, no lo he visto)_

*1- *“*El coronavirus está mostrando que la vulnerabilidad o mortalidad humanas no son democráticas, sino que dependen del estatus social. *
La muerte no es democrática. La Covid-19 no ha cambiado nada al respecto. La muerte nunca ha sido democrática. La pandemia, en particular, pone de relieve los problemas sociales, los fallos y las diferencias de cada sociedad. Con la Covid-19 enferman y mueren los trabajadores pobres de origen inmigrante en las zonas periféricas de las grandes ciudades. Tienen que trabajar.​​*El teletrabajo no se lo pueden permitir los cuidadores, los trabajadores de las fábricas, los que limpian, las vendedoras o los que recogen la basura. Los ricos, por su parte, se mudan a sus casas en el campo.*​

*2-* “*La pandemia no es solo un problema médico, sino social. *
Una razón por la que no han muerto tantas personas en Alemania es porque no hay problemas sociales tan graves como en otros países europeos y Estados Unidos. Además el sistema sanitario es mucho mejor en Alemania que en los Estados Unidos, Francia, Inglaterra o Italia”.​

*3-* “El segundo problema es que* la Covid-19 no sustenta a la democracia*.
Como es bien sabido, del miedo se alimentan los autócratas. En la crisis, las personas vuelven a buscar líderes.​El húngaro Viktor Orban se beneficia enormemente de ello, declara el estado de emergencia y lo convierte en una situación normal. Ese es el final de la democracia”​​
*4-* “*Con la pandemia nos dirigimos hacia un régimen de vigilancia biopolítica.*
No solo nuestras comunicaciones, sino incluso nuestro cuerpo, nuestro estado de salud se convierten en objetos de vigilancia digital.​*El choque pandémico hará que la biopolítica digital se consolide a nivel mundial*, que con su control y su sistema de vigilancia se apodere de nuestro cuerpo, dará lugar a una sociedad disciplinaria biopolítica en la que también se monitorizará constantemente nuestro estado de salud”.​

*5-* “El virus es un espejo, muestra en qué sociedad vivimos. Y *vivimos en una sociedad de supervivencia que se basa en última instancia en el miedo a la muerte*.
Ahora sobrevivir se convertirá en algo absoluto, como si estuviéramos en un estado de guerra permanente. Todas las fuerzas vitales se emplearán para prolongar la vida.​En una sociedad de la supervivencia se pierde todo sentido de la buena vida. El placer también se sacrificará al propósito más elevado de la propia salud”.​

*6-* “*La pandemia vuelve a hacer visible la muerte, que habíamos suprimido y subcontratado cuidadosamente.*
La presencia de la muerte en los medios de comunicación está poniendo nerviosa a la gente. La histeria de la supervivencia hace que la sociedad sea tan inhumana. A quien tenemos al lado es un potencial portador del virus y hay que mantenerse a distancia. Los mayores mueren solos en los asilos porque nadie puede visitarles por el riesgo de infección. ¿Esa vida prolongada unos meses es mejor que morir solo? En nuestra histeria por la supervivencia olvidamos por completo lo que es la buena vida”.​

*7- *“P*or sobrevivir, sacrificamos voluntariamente todo lo que hace que valga la pena vivir, la sociabilidad, el sentimiento de comunidad y la cercanía. *
*Con la pandemia además se acepta sin cuestionamiento la limitación de los derechos fundamentales, *incluso se prohíben los servicios religiosos. Los sacerdotes también practican el distanciamiento social y usan máscaras protectoras. Sacrifican la creencia a la supervivencia.​*La caridad se manifiesta mediante el distanciamiento.* La virología desempodera a la teología. Todos escuchan a los virólogos, que tienen soberanía absoluta de interpretación. La narrativa de la resurrección da paso a la ideología de la salud y de supervivencia. Ante el virus, la creencia se convierte en una farsa”.​

*8- *“*El pánico ante el virus es exagerado.*
La edad promedio de quienes mueren en Alemania por Covid-19 es 80 u 81 años y la esperanza media de vida es de 80,5 años. Lo que muestra nuestra reacción de pánico ante el virus es que algo anda mal en nuestra sociedad”.​

*9- *“La Covid-19 probablemente no sea un buen presagio para Europa y Estados Unidos. *El virus es una prueba para el sistema. *
Los países asiáticos, que creen poco en el liberalismo, han asumido con bastante rapidez el control de la pandemia, especialmente en el aspecto de la vigilancia digital y biopolítica, inimaginables para Occidente.​Europa y Estados Unidos están tropezando. Ante la pandemia están perdiendo su brillo. *El virus no detiene el avance de China. China venderá su estado de vigilancia autocrática como modelo de éxito contra la epidemia. *Exhibirá por todo el mundo aún con más orgullo la superioridad de su sistema. ​L*a Covid-19 hará que el poder mundial se desplace un poco más hacia Asia. Visto así, el virus marca un cambio de era*”.​


----------



## Spielzeug (18 May 2020)

@individualina 
Creo que el objetivo del "virus" sigue siendo el mismo: destronar al dólar y volver a un sistema monetario basado en el oro tal y como indicaban las viñetas de la prensa chinas al comienzo. Este mensaje ha desaparecido al cerrarse la "ventana de oportunidad" de la que hablaba China para evitar un daño irreversible en la cadena de distribución.

Una vez cerrada sin éxito la ventana de oportunidad para una salida negociada al conflicto monetario, la narrativa del virus sirva para gestionar el colapso económico derivado de los daños irreversibles en la cadena de distribución y de pagos. 

Cada país confecciona su "narrativa vírica" como estiman sus gobernantes adaptada a las singularidades de cada país. No hay unanimidad, cada país confecciona sus cifras como mejor le parece. El objetivo de la narrativa es camuflar el colapso económico y una vez que no se pueda camuflar, justificar la pobreza venidera como un efecto colateral de la pandemia para que la situación sea aceptada con resignación.

Además, no hay alternativa a la narrativa del virus: lo considerado como real es el "mapa de la realidad" más extendido en el resto del mundo. Y el mapa de la realidad más extendido incluye al virus por lo que ningún gobierno puede sustraerse a la narrativa.

Los gobiernos tienen un problema y es que no saben cuánto tiempo se va a necesitar hasta que la situación económica se empiece a estabilizar. Mientras tanto, tienen que mantener la narrativa para camuflar la situación económica y gestionar la paz social. 

A diferencia de otras pandemias donde la vacuna se vendió al poco de salir la enfermedad (el tamiflu se vendió en 2009 para la gripe A que apareció ese mismo año), en este caso hablan de una vacuna que tardará mínimo un año en llegar ya que hasta entonces (como poco) es necesaria mantener la narrativa que camufla y justifica el colapso de la economía.

Vamos a ir viendo protestas sociales que intentarán desactivar siguiendo el guión que explico en este hilo (es del 15M pero el guión es el mismo que se va a aplicar). De nuevo, todo es una lucha por la percepción de la realidad por parte del individuo-masa fomentando sus sesgos cognitivos para que actúe de forma inconsciente a favor de quien gestiona la narrativa a través de los medios de comunicación:

Como desactivar una protesta social

Saludos!


----------



## sans-pisito (18 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los gobiernos tienen un problema y es que no saben cuánto tiempo se va a necesitar hasta que la situación económica se empiece a estabilizar. Mientras tanto, tienen que mantener la narrativa para camuflar la situación económica y gestionar la paz social.



La situación económica va a tardar bastante en estabilizarse. De momento ningún gobierno en occidente está haciendo nada para hacer las cadenas de producción locales, o por lo menos hacer que dependan de países más cercanos (Marruecos, Mexico).

Otra forma de ayudar a estabilizar la situación sería eliminar regulación. Los gobiernos y la UE siguen empecinados con la transición ecológica y el 'green new deal', y eso hace todo muy ineficiente y encarece mucho las cosas (normativas Euro para coches no contaminantes o ferrys que funcionan con gas natural). Eliminar regulación es muy complicado políticamente, porque todas las regulaciones están hechas para contentar a algún lobby, o por algún acuerdo comercial internacional. Hoy en día los acuerdos internacionales de "libre comercio" que se firman contienen toneladas de regulación que hacen todo muy ineficiente y caro.

Ahora mismo, con el petroleo tan barato, es un buen momento para eliminar la ley que obliga a vender gasolina con 10% etanol y el biodiesel. Además los motores tendrían menos averías con lo cual la demanda de repuestos 'made in china' bajaría. Pero nadie se atreve. Trump perdería el voto de los agricultores del maiz (clave en los estados del Midwest). Y en Europa es todavía más difícil dado que hay que poner de acuerdo a los gobiernos de 27 países.


----------



## NS 4 (19 May 2020)

...nadie quiere ser el perdedor...doña entropia hara bien su trabajo...

El capitalismo era un juego donde solo se contemplaba ganar siempre...


----------



## Lorca83-2 (19 May 2020)

a ver esto es lo de siempre.

Si tienes dinero no te afectará demasiado.

Si no tienes pues vas a estar jodido.

Como todas las crisis vamos.

Es la única realidad.


----------



## Red Herring (19 May 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Otra forma de ayudar a estabilizar la situación sería eliminar regulación. Los gobiernos y la UE siguen empecinados con la transición ecológica y el 'green new deal', y eso hace todo muy ineficiente y encarece mucho las cosas (normativas Euro para coches no contaminantes o ferrys que funcionan con gas natural). Eliminar regulación es muy complicado políticamente, porque todas las regulaciones están hechas para contentar a algún lobby, o por algún acuerdo comercial internacional. Hoy en día los acuerdos internacionales de "libre comercio" que se firman contienen toneladas de regulación que hacen todo muy ineficiente y caro.



*Spielzeug *hace buenos análisis ,pero no sale del foco económico . Esto del green new deal es parte del objetivo de los filántropos y últimamente parecen muy contentos como se está avanzando en la lucha con el cambio climático(estan bombardeando en periódicos y tvs el tema constantemente al punto que compis de trabajo lo comentan lo bien que está el planeta ahora ) y la contaminación ,el que quiera entender....


----------



## Ignorante1 (19 May 2020)

Red Herring dijo:


> *Spielzeug *hace buenos análisis ,pero no sale del foco económico . Esto del green new deal es parte del objetivo de los filántropos y últimamente parecen muy contentos como se está avanzando en la lucha con el cambio climático(estan bombardeando en periódicos y tvs el tema constantemente al punto que compis de trabajo lo comentan lo bien que está el planeta ahora ) y la contaminación ,el que quiera entender..
> 
> Al hilo de esto del cambio climático el que tenga fe que se ponga a rezar si esto se constata. Yo lo vengo leyendo desde hace tiempo y ahora se intensifica la noticia. El cambio climático (según estos científicos) vendrá pero será todo lo contrario de lo que vienen imponiendo estos bombarderos de medios internacionales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlx (19 May 2020)

Lorca83-2 dijo:


> a ver esto es lo de siempre.
> 
> Si tienes dinero no te afectará demasiado.
> 
> ...



A algunos eternos-adolescentes de burbuja les cuesta entenderlo.

Si en vez de perder tanto tiempo con sus pajas mentales naif mirasen alrededor, (2 imperios en guerra por la supremacía), Capitalismo corporativista y cada vez más oligopólico, Precarización, desigualdad, etc... 


Ayer, hoy y siempre las sociedades humanas van de una cosa, la lucha por el poder económico y político que son inseparables.

Los de arriba contra los de abajo, el 10% que son dueños de casi todo, sus apologetas intelectuales y mediáticos contra el 90% de remeros.

Ahora el 90% nos volvemos a jugar el salir de esta crisis más empobrecidos y precarizados, o plantar cara otra vez al 10% de grandes propietarios.

Está jodido, porque llevan 40 años metiendo propaganda ayndrandiana entre la gente y muchos curritos en sus delirios se creen John Galt...


----------



## Carlx (19 May 2020)

individualina dijo:


> Dejo por aquí la visión de Han del asunto, para quien le pueda interesar. (resaltados y puntos aparte míos)
> De aquí
> _(disculpad si está repetido por ahí, no lo he visto)_
> 
> ...



Muy bueno

Pero las crisis también son oportunidades. 

Creo que entre el régimen autoritario y capitalista de Estado Chino y el neocorporativismo político y económico made in USA hay espacio para que Europa avance su Estado social de derecho.

Francia y Alemania ya dieron el primer paso, hay que engancharse ahí y son los espejos donde nos deberíamos de mirar, sin ser perfectos como nada en la sociedad, sin duda es un mejor camino para la mayoría de los cuidadanos que los otros dos modelos en disputa.

Ahora es el momento de más Europa, no nos queda otra.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2020)

Lorca83-2 dijo:


> a ver esto es lo de siempre.
> 
> Si tienes dinero no te afectará demasiado.
> 
> ...



Si por dinero entiendes metales preciosos, principalmente oro, no te afectará demasiado ya que mantendrás tu poder adquisitivo.

Si por dinero entiendes medio de pago impuesto por el Estado no te va a servir de mucho cuando se produzca el reset monetario.

Lo que se está gestionando es un cambio sistema monetario internacional.



Red Herring dijo:


> *Spielzeug *hace buenos análisis ,pero no sale del foco económico . Esto del green new deal es parte del objetivo de los filántropos y últimamente parecen muy contentos como se está avanzando en la lucha con el cambio climático(estan bombardeando en periódicos y tvs el tema constantemente al punto que compis de trabajo lo comentan lo bien que está el planeta ahora ) y la contaminación ,el que quiera entender....



El hilo conductor es la narrativa con la que se va a gestionar el sistema monetario que reemplace al dólar.

Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro se sabía que era un sistema destinado a colapsar y por tanto es necesario gestionar el inevitable colapso monetario.

La narrativa que habían elegido para gestionar el colapso del sistema basado en el dólar era el cambio climático que iba a servir de escusa ocultar la realidad monetaria y la transición a otro tipo de sociedad.

Esta narrativa iba a repartir carnets verdes a empresas y países según interesase al poder el la sombra (con sede en la city de Londres)
Climate change
Quién no siguiese las órdenes de la élite financiera se iba a quedar fuera de la foto verde. La presión mediática con Greta al frente era máxima hasta que... Aparece un virus y China decide parar la fábrica del mundo.

Todo esto es un resumen de lo ya comentado en el hilo. No es cierto que me centre en el tema económico exclusivamente. En cualquier caso, si tienes noticias o algo que comentar de la narrativa cambio climático bienvenida sea, me alegro si participas en el hilo.

Un saludo!


----------



## Red Herring (19 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El hilo conductor es la narrativa con la que se va a gestionar el sistema monetario que reemplace al dólar.
> 
> Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro se sabía que era un sistema destinado a colapsar y por tanto es necesario gestionar el inevitable colapso monetario.
> 
> ...




Lo que digo es que los filantropos están dando palmas con este lockdown que casualmente está eliminando los elementos contaminantes que tanto se quejaba nuestra amiga ahora corona virus expert,no parecen nada disgustados... Hasta han mandado una carta de felicitación del Vaticano y todo por la gestión...

Más que una guerra económica me parece un cambio a una economía sostenible ,implantación de una CBDC(lo mismo da que sea dolar o yuan para el 90% de la gente ) y eliminando los gastos suplerfluos como viajecitos de instagrarmers a la otra punta del mundo ,profesiones suplerfuas ...
Agenda 2030 en definitiva.

Luego teorías hay muchas ya sea la de Rafapal que Trump se rebela contra las malvadas élites o la tuya que es con China , o que hay dos bandos de la élite luchando entre sí ...pero el punto flojo de tu teoría es que el lockdown que haya impuesto China vaya en contra de los planes de estos filántropos ,cuando es precisamente al revés ....

Parece ahora que hay un boom de artículos y noticias que la culpa del virus es que nos cargamos el planeta ,alegrándose de que el planeta respira de nuevo,que el remedio contra el virus es mayor diversidad ,el virus contra el planeta,que hay que aprender a vivir contaminando menos ,insolidarios tirando guantes y basura por la calle...

Saludos


----------



## individualina (19 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cada país confecciona su "narrativa vírica" como estiman sus gobernantes adaptada a las singularidades de cada país. No hay unanimidad, cada país confecciona sus cifras como mejor le parece. El objetivo de la narrativa es camuflar el colapso económico y una vez que no se pueda camuflar, justificar la pobreza venidera como un efecto colateral de la pandemia para que la situación sea aceptada con resignación.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> A diferencia de otras pandemias donde la vacuna se vendió al poco de salir la enfermedad (el tamiflu se vendió en 2009 para la gripe A que apareció ese mismo año), en este caso hablan de una vacuna que tardará mínimo un año en llegar ya que hasta entonces (como poco) es necesaria mantener la narrativa que camufla y justifica el colapso de la economía.



Xacto. 
Tengo asumido que a Han nunca le oiremos hablar del tema monetario ni por asomo.
Al respecto de este autor, su visión la considero complementaria a lo que explicas en este hilo.

Aunque yo (personalmente) no creo que lleguen a conseguir una vacuna, de hecho nunca ha habido una vacuna para un coronavirus de resfriado... El tema vacuna es sólo un INDUCTOR de lo que vendrá a continuación (=crea una demanda de seguridad).

Lo que pasará _"a cambio de no conseguir una vacuna" _será (espero que me equivoque) que los gobiernos tendrán que garantizar la seguridad de que su población es sana mediante alguna forma de control (para tener el carnet de sano). 
Y lo vincularán, por supuesto, al tema moneda.


----------



## nose_nose (19 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Fernández Soria
> 
> En mi huerta crecen acelgas de forma espontánea, no tengo que regarlas, ni preparar la tierra, ni quitar malas hierbas... El único trabajo que tengo que hacer es recogerlas. No tengo que invertir ni en semillas o plantel, sólo dejar que algunas suban a flor para volver a tener el año siguiente. Además, me sobran y podría venderlas en el mercado compitiendo con otros productores que habrán tenido que trabajar duramente para conseguir unas acelgas iguales a las mías. Otros productores también habrán tenido gastos en semillas, plantel, etc...
> 
> ...



Lo de las acelgas muy bien, crecen en cualquier suelo de motu propio y no tienen plagas.
No se puede montar una teoría sobre ellas, sólo te valdría para las acelgas
Cuando consigas lo mismo con brócolis me lo cuentas.
De ahí la diferencia de precio.


----------



## Carlx (19 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si por dinero entiendes metales preciosos, principalmente oro, no te afectará demasiado ya que mantendrás tu poder adquisitivo.
> 
> Si por dinero entiendes medio de pago impuesto por el Estado no te va a servir de mucho cuando se produzca el reset monetario.
> 
> ...



Faltan Ovnis...

A ver, esto es más viejo que el hambre.

PODER

Y ahora son China y USA quien se pelean por el utilizando el sistema monetario también para ello.

A lo largo de la historia hubo eras de dinero-crédito, fiduciario, 5000Ac a 600ac más o menos cuando se acuñaron las primeras monedas en Lidia.

De ahí hasta el final de la era Axial con la caída del Imperio Romano se utilizó mayormente el dinero-moneda ligado a metales.

Desde ahí otra vez el dinero-crédito hasta la conquista de América que inundó de oro Europa y volvió otra vez el dinero-moneda.

Isaac Newton y Locke liaron una buena en Inglaterra con este tema por cierto.

El patrón oro se estableció en Inglaterra y duró hasta Bretón Woods debido a que fue un desastre durante la Gran Depresión,..., se exportó la crisis entre todos los países ligados a ese patrón y ya ninguno volvió a él excepto USA y su dólar hasta Nixon, que entre los gastos bélicos y que De Gaulle y otros no hacían otra cosa que cambiar dólares por las reservas de oro de la FED acabó con el patrón-oro-dólar.


Quiero decir con todo esto, a lo largo de la historia los sistemas monetarios fueron cambiando según interesaba o no a los que creaban el dinero o extraían metales, los Estados.

Son otra forma más de dominación, como la deuda, y utilizados por los que estan en el poder para sus propios íntereses.

Pensar en un sistema monetario perfecto, o simplemente bueno para la mayoría es naif.

Pero también hay que tener cuidao con que no se nos vaya la olla con conspiraciones reptilianas.

Para un estudio antropológico del dinero y de la deuda, este libro es brutal y bastante neutral ideológicamente. 
El tío es anarquista,de los de verdad, no un ancap, uno de los líderes de Ocuppy Wall Street


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2020)

Red Herring dijo:


> Lo que digo es que los filantropos están dando palmas con este lockdown que casualmente está eliminando los elementos contaminantes que tanto se quejaba nuestra amiga ahora corona virus expert,no parecen nada disgustados... Hasta han mandado una carta de felicitación del Vaticano y todo por la gestión...
> 
> Más que una guerra económica me parece un cambio a una economía sostenible ,implantación de una CBDC(lo mismo da que sea dolar o yuan para el 90% de la gente ) y eliminando los gastos suplerfluos como viajecitos de instagrarmers a la otra punta del mundo ,profesiones suplerfuas ...
> Agenda 2030 en definitiva.
> ...



Los filántropos prefieren el guión climático ya que les permite decidir quién produce y qué produce, les da un control total de la economía mundial. Cuando ya tenían todo a punto para implementarlo, con propaganda machacona y Santa Greta hasta en la sopa apareció un virus en China que cambió la narrativa dejando el tema del cambio climático completamente aparcado.

También dijo China, al comienzo del todo, cuando la narrativa de los medios filantrópicos era que "sólo es una gripe" es que el virus era consecuencia del cambio climático:
Coronavirus outbreak also part of climate change crisis - Opinion - Chinadaily.com.cn

Las viñetas del gobierno chino dejan claro por su simbología contra quién se está luchando y a quién consideran que es el virus:







Si tomamos a the Economist como el vocero de la city ha ido respondiendo a estas viñetas con la misma simbología. Han reconocido el golpe que les ha ocasionado el virus pero que ha sido solo la ronda preliminar del combate y que el cambio climático les va a hacer vencer la lucha:







También en the Economist vimos la respuesta a las insinuaciones de la prensa China de que occidente no iba a ser capaz de gestionar la pandemia y está fue su respuesta:







Respecto a la guerra de narrativas tienes un par de post más atrás un link de una página del gobierno de EEUU donde acusa a China de estar usando sus embajadas para difundir (des)información sobre el virus junto con Rusia. 

Por supuesto que van a intentar volver a la narrativa que les interesa que no es la del virus, es la del cambio climático y ya están intentando volver a ello poniendo de nuevo a Santa Greta del cambio climático en el punto de mira y se intenta volver a hablar de ello. 

Iremos viendo en que para todo esto y si son capaces de gestionar la situación cambiando a la narrativa climática.


----------



## Carlx (20 May 2020)

Fernández Soria dijo:


> ¿Por qué te parece de reptilianos y ovnis? el tema del cambio climático solo tienes que preguntarte a que estados perjudica y a cuales beneficia... Es otra forma de poder blando tal y como ocurre con los DDHH como arma de Occidente y la ONU. La narrativa china del virus es un poco lo mismo pero al revés. En la guerra EEUU y China por el control de la OMS sucede más de lo mismo, este tipo de narrativas e instituciones no pueden ser mas porosas o manipulables, pensar que pueden ser neutrales o rigurosas en mi opinión no puede resultar más ingenuo o infantil. Son armas de apariencia pacífica y altruista que sirven a quien ostente cierto poder o influencia, ni siquiera se reduce solo a una guerra entre imperios, eso sería demasiado simplista.



No me parece que la dialéctica de Estados y la dialéctica de clases sea simplista, el resto si accesorio...


----------



## Carlx (20 May 2020)

Llevamos en guerra desde Atapuerca y como dijo Warren Buffet siempre ganan ellos...

Ahora contadme otra de ovnis a ver si yo también me olvido de ello


----------



## Spielzeug (20 May 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Llevamos en guerra desde Atapuerca y como dijo Warren Buffet siempre ganan ellos...
> 
> Ahora contadme otra de ovnis a ver si yo también me olvido de ello



Tienes razón, hay un grave problema con la distribución de la riqueza. Problema que se acentúa en 1971 cuando Nixon acabó con el patrón oro:

Corrupción: - Los 1001 nombres para el fin del patron oro: neoliberalismo, socialismo para ricos, capitalismo salv

No se que término te gusta a ti para el fin del patrón oro, capitalismo de amiguetes tal vez? Es igual como lo llames. Es consecuencia del trasvase de riqueza que se produce durante una cambio de sistema monetario:

Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.

Que ilusión, tengo un hater que confunde valor y precio y viene a este hilo para hablar del marxismo porque cree que los marxistas tienen el monopolio de la justicia social


----------



## Ignorante1 (20 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tienes razón, hay un grave problema con la distribución de la riqueza. Problema que se acentúa en 1971 cuando Nixon acabó con el patrón oro:
> 
> Corrupción: - Los 1001 nombres para el fin del patron oro: neoliberalismo, socialismo para ricos, capitalismo salv
> 
> ...




Me alegro que te hayas dado cuenta rápido contra quien estás gastando tu tiempo tan hermoso. Ya sabes aparece uno y cuando te das cuenta desaparece ese y viene otro. Tienen mucha pasta destinada a eso. Muy bien.


----------



## NewDeal (21 May 2020)

Perdón por el off-topic.
Se trata del prólogo del libro LA HISTORIA DE LAS RELIGIONES, de Juan B. Bergua.
Enlace google books


> _... Para tranquilizar al lector, me apresuraré a decir que si el desconsolador panorama que acabo de bosquejar con cuatro trazos, es innegable (con sus propios ojos le contemplará a medida que vaya leyendo), en el proceloso mar de la Inferioridad general, en el calcinado desierto obra de las ignorancias, los fanatismos y las codicias, los espíritus superiores, los faros intelectuales, los oasis del buen sentido, de la tolerancia y de la ecuanimidad, se levantaron siempre como boyas salvadoras, oponiendo la luz de su inteligencia y la bondad de su corazón,. a la estupidez, a la mediocridad, y la perversidad moral de los demás...._





> _...conviene dividir a los hombres en dos clases, división que nos ayudará a comprender con toda claridad los hechos: la masa, y los alejados, espiritualmente, de ella. A estos los dividiremos a su vez en otras dos clases: los idealistas y los racionalistas. Me apresuro a decir que para mí la masa antigua, a la que ahora me refiero (2), era la constituida por todos aquellos, sin distinción de clase, fortuna o posición social, incapaces, en lo que a la religión atañía, de opinar por su cuenta. Es decir, que creían, sin discernimiento, lo que de niños les habían enseñado (verdaderas montañas de cosas absurdas y disparatadas, como se verá), y estimaban como un deber practicar los ritos, igualmente absurdos, en que habían sido iniciados. Por consiguiente y en lo que a estos efectos respecta, tan a la masa pertenecían los reyes que creían y practicaban lo mismo que sus súbditos, como los cresos que pensaban en esto como los pobres, y los conquistadores famosos que no habían sabido conquistarse a sí mismos. Dicho esto, puntualicemos aún estas tres clases antes de entrar en su psicología y para mejor comprenderla:
> 
> a) La masa. La masa eternamente arreligiosa, si entendemos que nada hay más opuesto a la religión que el fanatismo torpemente religioso de los hombres vulgares. Ahora bien, religiosa, en las religiones antiguas, si admitimos que estas eran tales religiones.
> 
> ...





> _... Empecemos por la psicología del hombre vulgar. Los hombres de esta clase están en la proporción de miI a uno, por lo menos, respecto a las otras dos. El hombre vulgar, en muchas manifestaciones de la vida social, muy particularmente en lo religioso, se suele comportar sin más discernimiento que lo haría un niño. Diríase en efecto, muchas veces, que su inteligencia no ha salido de la infancia, de tal modo se le ve obrar y manifestarse. Apático y más bien indiferente, a menos que tenga que manifestarse en grupo, en estas cuestiones, y menos inclinado en ellas que en otras algunas a la reflexión, su modo de pensar y obrar en lo que a lo religioso atañe es, por lo general, un simple resultado de la educación que ha recibido, y del medio en que vive. Ello explica sin necesidad de otro razonamiento la variedad del creencias, es decir que haya tantas religiones distintas y las haya habido siempre, así como el que todos crean con la misma buena fe aquello que les fue inculcado de niños, sin haberse parado jamás a meditar después, si era razonable o irrazonable, posible o no. Su religión pues, como todo aquello que se aprende sin que interese especialmente, está como prendida en ellos con alfileres; la cumplen como una de tantas funciones sociales. Es decir por costumbre, por rutina, porque lo hacen todos; porque hay que hacerlo y porque a veces conviene hacerlo..._





> _...lo mágico y lo prodigioso les maravilla y embelesa; es decir todo lo que no se pueden explicar y para creer en lo cual basta cualquier forma de fe; pues comprender supone un esfuerzo, mientras que creer simplemente es fácil y cómodo. Esclavos espirituales de nacimiento, son atraídos, sin que se den cuenta, hacia todas las servidumbres, y nada más fácil que hacerles caer en ellas mediante palabras sonoras, es decir, mediante los lazos de los que se sirvieron, durante siglos, los más avisados, para someter a su yugo a los más incautos. Niños grandes, como decía, se les ve correr hacia todo lo que suena, brilla y es proclamado a son de trompeta. La de la fama sobre todo, les enloquece. A falta de Juicio propio se su-plan al punto, vocingleramente, al de los demás. A causa de esta manera de ser, es decir de la atracción que ejerce sobre ellos lo inconsistente y bullanguero, son los eternos clientes de desfiles, procesiones, charangas y fiestas de todas clases. Y ello instintivamente, pues algo les dice que su insignificancia individual desaparece con el número, o formando parte de un montón. Así, tanto más se creen y se sienten cuanto más gran-de se imaginan este montón. Creer en lo que creen los demás y adherirse a lo que se adhieren muchos, es su modo natural de obrar, pues para ellos el número es la fuerza y la fuerza la razón. Asimismo se juntan instintivamente y van como mari-posas a la luz, hacia todo cuanto supone sumisión al mando,..._


----------



## allseeyingeye (21 May 2020)

ATAQUE DE "DISINFORMATION AND PROPANGANDA IN EUROPE AND USA"
DICE TRUMP
CON RESPECTO AL COVID 19 
AHORA MISMO HACE SEGUNDOS


----------



## Carlx (21 May 2020)

Economía: - CREACIÓN DE DINERO EN LA ECONOMÍA MODERNA


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 May 2020)

¡NO LES VOTES!

SALID YA DE LA PUTA CARCEL MENTAL DE RETRASADOS ROJITOS/FACHITAS

LLEVAN JODIENDOOS A TURNOS 42 PUTOS AÑOS 

"CON UNA ABSTENCION SUPERIOR AL 50%

ES DECIR,

UNA DESLEGITIMACION ABSOLUTA DE TODOS LOS PARTIDOS

Y DEL SISTEMA..."

EX MINISTRO MARGALLO DIXIT

​


----------



## Spielzeug (21 May 2020)

Viñeta de hoy del China daily:






El objetivo de la guerra de IV generación es cambiar la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo.

El virus es un arma de guerra en este marco estrategico: sus consecuencias económicas y sociales van a desestabilizar a algunos países...

Veremos qué pasa en el nuestro. Por ahora, la olla va cogiendo presión. La gente sigue pensando que en cuanto se acabe el virus se volverá a la normalidad. Cuando vea que no va a ocurrir va a ser muy difícil gestionar la situación.


----------



## Carlx (21 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Viñeta de hoy del China daily:
> Ver archivo adjunto 325949
> 
> 
> ...



China es el único Estado acreedor del mundo a día de hoy.

Son muy listos y su sistema socio-político que abobino por autoritario es muy eficiente económicamente.

Lo tiene jodido USA y de lo malo, por lo menos los chinos expanden su imperio con el comercio y no con violencia. 

CREACIÓN DE DINERO EN LA ECONOMÍA MODERNA


----------



## Pinovski (21 May 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> China es el único Estado acreedor del mundo a día de hoy.
> 
> Son muy listos y su sistema socio-político que abobino por autoritario es muy eficiente económicamente.
> 
> ...



Lo de la violencia pongámoslo en "cuarentena". De aquí a unos años veo un conflicto inminente en los mares de China, y más adelante probablemente también otro por invadir Taiwán. Es inevitable.


----------



## Carlx (21 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Lo de la violencia pongámoslo en "cuarentena". De aquí a unos años veo un conflicto inminente en los mares de China, y más adelante probablemente también otro por invadir Taiwán. Es inevitable.



Puede ser, ojalá no y sigan por este camino.

Son el imperio milenario más longevo de la historia, tienen una cultura no demasiado violenta y su sistema autoritario de partido único tiene algunas ventajas, entre otras que no tienen a un Trump diciendo chorradas y buscando ganar unas elecciones buscando conflictos exteriores.

Mientras sigan entretenidos industrializando África y con la nueva ruta de la seda todo bien... 



CREACIÓN DE DINERO EN LA ECONOMÍA MODERNA


----------



## chak4l (21 May 2020)

El mejor hilo de burbuja y todavía seguis contestando al pesado este que no hace más que enturbiarlo con politica. El ignore es mano de santo, si nadie le contesta se acabará pirando a hablar de su marxismo a otros hilos.


----------



## Carlx (22 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tienes razón, hay un grave problema con la distribución de la riqueza. Problema que se acentúa en 1971 cuando Nixon acabó con el patrón oro:
> 
> Corrupción: - Los 1001 nombres para el fin del patron oro: neoliberalismo, socialismo para ricos, capitalismo salv
> 
> ...



Que la banca tiene demasiado poder es de primero sí...

Pero no te compro que el que una minoría parasite a la gran mayoria sea sólo por el malvado sistema monetario, en el siglo 19 era peor... 

Igual esto tiene también algo que ver?
Entre otras cosas...





Dinero que los ciudadanos reciben del Estado


----------



## Pinovski (22 May 2020)

Reuters | El primer ministro británico Johnson ordena planes para terminar con la dependencia de las importaciones chinas: The Times | 22-05-20
- "El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha ordenado a los funcionarios públicos que hagan planes para terminar con la dependencia del Reino Unido de China para suministros médicos vitales y otras importaciones estratégicas a la luz del brote de coronavirus", informó el viernes el periódico The Times.

Los planes, que se denominaron en código 'Proyecto Defendiendo', incluyen la identificación de las principales vulnerabilidades económicas de Gran Bretaña a gobiernos extranjeros potencialmente hostiles como parte de un nuevo enfoque más amplio para la seguridad nacional, informó el periódico, agregando que los esfuerzos están siendo liderados por el Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores Dominic Raab ".

UK PM Johnson orders for plans to end reliance on Chinese imports: The Times


----------



## Spielzeug (22 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Reuters | El primer ministro británico Johnson ordena planes para terminar con la dependencia de las importaciones chinas: The Times | 22-05-20
> - "El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha ordenado a los funcionarios públicos que hagan planes para terminar con la dependencia del Reino Unido de China para suministros médicos vitales y otras importaciones estratégicas a la luz del brote de coronavirus", informó el viernes el periódico The Times.
> 
> Los planes, que se denominaron en código 'Proyecto Defendiendo', incluyen la identificación de las principales vulnerabilidades económicas de Gran Bretaña a gobiernos extranjeros potencialmente hostiles como parte de un nuevo enfoque más amplio para la seguridad nacional, informó el periódico, agregando que los esfuerzos están siendo liderados por el Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores Dominic Raab ".
> ...



El desacoplamiento de las cadenas de suministro chinas es un proceso que puede tardar un tiempo en ser viable ya que las fábricas no se crean de un día para otro y requiere de medidas adicionales.
No basta con anunciarlo, serían necesarias las siguientes medidas:

-Inversion estatal. Los inversores privados no creo que estén por la labor de arriesgarse al 100% en la creación de fábricas que pueden tardar años en ser rentables. Con la incertidumbre económica actual supone mucho riesgo. 
-Proteccionismo económico. Las incipientes industrias no pueden competir contra los precios de las fábricas chinas que posiblemente ya estén amortizadas y su mano de obra es más barata. Aranceles a productos chinos para proteger las nuevas industrias.

Y esa medidas tendrían también consecuencias:
-Aumento del déficit público para crear las industrias con la consiguiente presión sobre la divisa estatal. Subida de impuestos o recortes en otros sectores...
-Inflacion. China lleva abaratando los costes de producción y por tanto exportando "deflación" en occidente. Esto finalizaría si se toman las medidas 

Si se va por ese camino, el desacople va a ser total ya que China no creo que se quede de brazos cruzados y posiblemente responda con aranceles a productos occidentales. La guerra comercial que hemos visto hasta ahora no es nada con lo que puede pasar.

____________

Peaceful vs malign propaganda campaigns - Global Times

Dicen los Chinos que todas las naciones usan la propaganda tanto interna como externamente. Pero que hay dos tipos de propaganda, la que busca la cooperación y la que busca enfrentamiento.

La suya es la propaganda "buena" ya que busca que se coopere para acabar con el virus. Mientras que la de EEUU es la mala pues se basa en la dicotomía amigo-enemigo.


----------



## sans-pisito (23 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El desacoplamiento de las cadenas de suministro chinas es un proceso que puede tardar un tiempo en ser viable ya que las fábricas no se crean de un día para otro y requiere de medidas adicionales.
> No basta con anunciarlo, serían necesarias las siguientes medidas:
> 
> -Inversion estatal. Los inversores privados no creo que estén por la labor de arriesgarse al 100% en la creación de fábricas que pueden tardar años en ser rentables. Con la incertidumbre económica actual supone mucho riesgo.
> -Proteccionismo económico. Las incipientes industrias no pueden competir contra los precios de las fábricas chinas que posiblemente ya estén amortizadas y su mano de obra es más barata. Aranceles a productos chinos para proteger las nuevas industrias



Hay una manera de desacoplar las cadenas de suministro mucho mas rapido: eliminar regulacion. Y eso incluye normativas anti-contaminacion, homologaciones absurdas, patentes, leyes de propiedad intelectual, GDPR, etc.

Para eliminar regulacion hace falta romper todos los acuerdos comerciales internacionales (incluida la UE). La UE es alergica a todo lo que sea eliminar regulacion, y aunque accediese a ello tardaria decadas.

Para dar una idea de lo lenta que es la UE en eliminar regulacion, mirad en este mapa con los paises que todavia cambian el horario de invierno/verano. USA, Canada y la UE son de los pocos sitios del mundo donde todavia se hace la gilipollez de cambiar la hora.

Horário de verão – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Carlx (23 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El desacoplamiento de las cadenas de suministro chinas es un proceso que puede tardar un tiempo en ser viable ya que las fábricas no se crean de un día para otro y requiere de medidas adicionales.
> No basta con anunciarlo, serían necesarias las siguientes medidas:
> 
> -Inversion estatal. Los inversores privados no creo que estén por la labor de arriesgarse al 100% en la creación de fábricas que pueden tardar años en ser rentables. Con la incertidumbre económica actual supone mucho riesgo.
> ...



Los Trumps y Johnson de turno tienen que vocear contra China para conseguir votos y popularidad,..., pero todo se quedará en eso, en vocear.

No tienen nada que hacer a nivel comercial contra China entre otras cosas por lo que tú dices, pero también porque son el único Estado acreedor a nivel mundial y el consejo de Administración de China no tiene que rendir cuentas cada 4 años en elecciones.. 
Ellos van a lo suyo con planificación centralizada y a medio plazo. 

Son imbatibles y sólo un desarrollo de sus clases medias, sindicatos, etc, puede hacer caer su Imperio de forma interna...

Una guerra directa no la contemplo, si los yankees no pudieron con 4 talibanes y sus cabras como para ir a por China.

El socialismo de mercado Chino es el modelo ganador del Siglo 21.


----------



## socrates99 (23 May 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Puede ser, ojalá no y sigan por este camino.
> 
> Son el imperio milenario más longevo de la historia, tienen una cultura no demasiado violenta y su sistema autoritario de partido único tiene algunas ventajas, entre otras que no tienen a un Trump diciendo chorradas y buscando ganar unas elecciones buscando conflictos exteriores.
> 
> ...



Esta de Puta madre trabajar 16 horas y cobrar 250 euros....ah,e industrializan africa de paripe,para truncarles las materias primas,como lo han echo Francia e Inglaterra u Holanda sobre todo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (23 May 2020)

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

US ‘surgical’ attack on Huawei will reshape tech supply chain


*Ataque 'quirúrgico' de EE.UU. a Huawei remodelará la cadena de suministro de tecnología*


----------



## Carlx (23 May 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Esta de Puta madre trabajar 16 horas y cobrar 250 euros....ah,e industrializan africa de paripe,para truncarles las materias primas,como lo han echo Francia e Inglaterra u Holanda sobre todo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Fue así en todos los sitios, el Capitalismo realmente existente fuera de occidente es así


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 May 2020)

Película muy apropiada para este hilo, es cortita pero con mucha chicha.

Buen provecho...

Película: La Revolución de los Ángeles

File on MEGA


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 May 2020)

COVID-19: ¡basta ya de mentiras!​

COVID-19: ¡basta ya de mentiras! - Clínica Aeromédica


*RESUMEN:*

Según los datos de los países y regiones mejor estudiados, *la letalidad de COVID-19 *tiene un promedio de alrededor del 0.2% y, por lo tanto, está en el rango de la gripe (influenza) severa y alrededor de 20 veces menor que la asumida originalmente por la OMS.
*El riesgo de muerte* para la población en general, tanto en edad escolar como laboral, incluso en los puntos críticos mundiales, es similar al riesgo de viajar diariamente al trabajo. El riesgo se sobreestimó inicialmente porque no se incluyeron personas con síntomas leves o sin síntomas.
Hasta *el 80% de todas las personas test-positivas* permanecen libres de síntomas. Incluso entre los 70-79 años de edad, aproximadamente el 60% permanece sin síntomas. *Más del 97%* de todas las personas muestran síntomas leves como máximo.
Hasta *un 60% de las personas* ya tienen una cierta inmunidad de fondo para COVID-19 debido al contacto previo con *otros coronavirus* (por ejemplo, virus del resfriado común).
La *edad media o promedio de los fallecidos* en la mayoría de los países (incluida Italia) es superior a los 80 años y solo alrededor del 1% de los fallecidos no tenía condiciones previas graves. La edad y el perfil de riesgo de las muertes corresponden *esencialmente* a la mortalidad normal.
En la mayoría de los países, *del 50 al 70% de todas las muertes adicionales* ocurrieron en hogares de ancianos, que no se benefician de un encierro general. Además, en muchos casos no está claro si estas personas realmente murieron por COVID-19 o por estrés extremo, *miedo y soledad*.
Hasta el 50% de todas las muertes adicionales no fueron causadas por COVID-19, sino por los efectos del encierro, el pánico y el miedo. Por ejemplo, el tratamiento de *los ataques cardíacos y accidentes cerebrovasculares* disminuyó hasta en un 60% porque muchos pacientes ya no se atrevieron a ir al hospital.
Incluso en las llamadas «muertes COVID-19» a menudo no está claro si murieron *«por»* o *«con»* coronavirus (es decir, por enfermedades subyacentes); o si se contaron como «casos sospechosos» y no se analizaron en absoluto. Sin embargo, *las cifras oficiales* generalmente no reflejan esta distinción.
Muchos informes de los medios sobre *personas jóvenes y sanas* que murieron a causa de COVID-19 resultaron ser falsas: muchos de estos jóvenes o no murieron a causa de COVID-19, o [lo supieran o no] ya estaban gravemente enfermos (por ejemplo, de leucemia no diagnosticada previamente), o de hecho tenían 109 años en vez de 9. El supuesto *aumento en niños de la enfermedad de Kawasaki* también fue un engaño.
La tasa de mortalidad general diaria normal es de aproximadamente 8.000 en los Estados Unidos, aproximadamente 2.600 en Alemania , aproximadamente 1.800 en Italia y aproximadamente 200 en Suiza. La tasa de mortalidad por gripe en los Estados Unidos es de hasta 80.000, en Alemania e Italia de hasta 25,000 , y en Suiza de hasta 2.500 personas por invierno. COVID-19 no ha alcanzado estos niveles en varios países.
Los *aumentos regionales en la mortalidad* pueden estar influenciados por factores de riesgo adicionales, como los altos niveles de contaminación del aire y la contaminación microbiana, así como un colapso en la atención a los ancianos y enfermos debido a infecciones, pánico masivo y encierro. Las regulaciones especiales para tratar con el difunto a veces conducen a *atascos* adicionales en los *servicios funerarios o de cremación*.
En países como Italia y España, y en cierta medida en el Reino Unido y los Estados Unidos, las *sobrecargas hospitalarias* debido a las fuertes olas de gripe no son inusuales. Además, hasta el *15% de los médicos y trabajadores sanitarios* fueron puestos en cuarentena, incluso aunque no desarrollaran síntomas.
Las *curvas exponenciales* a menudo mostradas de los «casos de corona» son engañosas, ya que el *número de pruebas* también aumentó exponencialmente. En la mayoría de los países, la proporción de pruebas positivas con respecto a las pruebas generales (es decir, *la tasa de positivos*) se mantuvo constante entre 5% y 25%, o aumentó sólo ligeramente. En muchos países, *el pico de la propagación ya se alcanzó* mucho antes del cierre.
Los países sin toques de queda y prohibiciones de contacto, como Japón, Corea del Sur o Suecia, no han experimentado un curso de eventos más negativo que otros países. Suecia incluso fue elogiada por la OMS y ahora *se beneficia de una mayor inmunidad* en comparación con los países encerrados.
El miedo a *la escasez de ventiladores* no estaba justificado. Según los especialistas en pulmón, la ventilación invasiva (intubación) de pacientes con COVID-19, que se realiza en parte por miedo a propagar el virus, de hecho a menudo es contraproducente y dañina para los pulmones.
Contrariamente a las suposiciones originales, varios estudios han demostrado que no hay evidencia de que el virus se propague *a través de aerosoles* (es decir, partículas que flotan en el aire) o *a través de* infecciones de frotis (por ejemplo, en manijas de las puertas, teléfonos móviles o en la peluquería).
Tampoco hay evidencia científica de la efectividad de l*as mascarillas en individuos sanos o asintomáticos*. Por el contrario, los expertos advierten que tales máscaras interfieren con la respiración normal y *pueden convertirse en* «portadores de gérmenes«. Los principales médicos los calificaron de «*exageración mediática*» y «ridículos«.
Muchas clínicas en Europa y los Estados Unidos permanecieron mayormente subutilizadas o casi vacías durante el pico COVID-19 y en algunos casos tuvieron que enviar personal a sus casas. Se cancelaron numerosas *operaciones y terapias*, incluidos algunos *trasplantes* de órganos y exámenes de *detección de cáncer*.
Varios medios fueron pillados tratando de dramatizar la situación en los hospitales, a veces incluso con *imágenes y videos manipuladores*. En general, los informes dudosos de muchos medios *intensificó el miedo y el pánico* entre la población.
Los *kits de test para virus* utilizados internacionalmente son propensos a errores y pueden producir resultados f*alsos positivos y falsos negativos*. Además, *la prueba de virus oficial* no fue validada clínicamente debido a la premura del tiempo y a veces *puede reaccionar a otros coronavirus*.
Numerosos expertos de renombre internacional en los campos de *virología, inmunología y epidemiología* consideran que las medidas tomadas son contraproducentes y recomiendan la inmunización natural rápida de la población en general y la* protección de los grupos de riesgo*. Los *riesgos para los niños* son prácticamente nulos y *el cierre de escuelas nunca estuvo médicamente justificado.*
Varios expertos médicos describieron *las vacunas* contra los coronavirus como innecesarias o incluso peligrosas. De hecho, la vacuna contra la llamada gripe porcina de 2009, por ejemplo, provocó daños neurológicos, a veces graves, y demandas millonarias.
El número de personas que sufren *desempleo*, problemas psicológicos y *violencia doméstica* como resultado de los encierros *se ha disparado en todo el mundo*. Varios expertos creen que las medidas pueden cobrar más vidas que el virus en sí. Según la ONU, millones de personas en todo el mundo pueden caer en *la pobreza absoluta y la hambruna*.
El denunciante de la NSA* Edward Snowden* advirtió que la «crisis del Corona» se utilizará para la expansión masiva y permanente de la vigilancia global. El reconocido virólogo *Pablo Goldschmidt* habló de un «terror mediático global» y «medidas totalitarias». El destacado profesor de virología británico *John Oxford* habló de una «epidemia mediática».
Más de 500 científicos han advertido contra una «vigilancia sin precedentes de la sociedad» a través de aplicaciones problemáticas para el «rastreo de contactos». En algunos países, este «rastreo de contactos» ya lo realiza directamente el servicio secreto. En varias partes del mundo, la población ya está siendo vigilada por drones o se encuentra con una grave extralimitación policial.
Un estudio de la OMS de 2019, sobre medidas contra una pandemia de gripe, mostró que el seguimiento de contactos no es bajo ninguna circunstancia recomendable desde un punto de vista médico.


----------



## Pinovski (24 May 2020)

BCE y Banco de España se cargan de oro y dólares para evitar crisis de liquidez


----------



## Carlx (24 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> BCE y Banco de España se cargan de oro y dólares para evitar crisis de liquidez



Esto sigue demostrando que seguimos en un patrón oro y que el mismo es inútil para combatir los problemas del sistema monetario del Capitalismo moderno realmente existente, como defienden algunos. 

Se devaluan las divisas con respecto al oro y tira millas..., como se lleva haciendo desde el Siglo XVI... 

El problema es este y creado también por el sector financiero privado


----------



## Carlx (24 May 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Esto sigue demostrando que seguimos en un patrón oro y que el mismo es inútil para combatir los problemas del sistema monetario del Capitalismo moderno realmente existente, como defienden algunos.
> 
> Se devaluan las divisas con respecto al oro y tira millas..., como se lleva haciendo desde el Siglo XVI...
> 
> El problema es este y creado también por el sector financiero privado



Y que junto a esta otra estafa es lo que explica el Capitalismo realmente existente, donde una élite empresarial y financiera, junto a sus socios de la élite burocrática y sus relaciones públicas de la élite mediática controlan el mundo y nos parasitan al 90% de los individuos


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 May 2020)

OMS dice:

No hay evidencias de que el uso de mascarillas pueda prevenir el Covid-19

​


----------



## Pinovski (24 May 2020)

Kristalina Georgieva: Los bancos deben conservar capital


----------



## Desconocido (25 May 2020)

Carlx dijo:


> Esto sigue demostrando que seguimos en un patrón oro y que el mismo es inútil para combatir los problemas del sistema monetario del Capitalismo moderno realmente existente, como defienden algunos.
> Se devaluan las divisas con respecto al oro y tira millas..., como se lleva haciendo desde el Siglo XVI...



Patrón oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


> El *patrón oro* es un sistema monetario que fija el valor de la unidad monetaria en términos de una determinada cantidad de oro. El emisor de la divisa garantiza que pueda dar al poseedor de sus billetes la cantidad de oro consignada en ellos.



Es decir, si se devaluan, entonces no es un patrón oro, sino un fraude en toda regla.


----------



## Carlx (25 May 2020)

Desconocido dijo:


> Patrón oro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> Es decir, si se devaluan, entonces no es un patrón oro, sino un fraude en toda regla.



En el mundo real siempre se envilecieron los metales y se devaluaron las divisas...


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2020)

La mayoría de bancos centrales están creando las nuevas divisas digitales que cambiarán tanto el sistema financiero como el monetario:







Supone un cambio en el sistema financiero ya que los bancos dejan de ser intermediarios y creadores de nuevo dinero a través de préstamos. Las divisas digitales no requieren intermediación bancaria en forma de cuentas corrientes o depósitos ya que están directamente monitorizada por el banco central emisor. Supone por tanto un cambio en las reglas de juego que permite dejar de lado al sistema financiero actual.

De hecho, está por ver qué efectos tendrá su implementación ya que las nuevas unidades monetarias no tienen el riesgo implícito de un posible corralito porque la mala situación del banco donde la gente tiene su cuenta corriente ya que están directamente vinculadas al banco central. Podría ocurrir un bank run generalizado a las divisas digitales para evitar el riesgo asociado a los intermediarios financieros, la actual banca comercial cuya situación en muchos casos es crítica. 

La incertidumbre es máxima y se refleja en la encuesta que hacía el World Gold Council a los bancos centrales:





La encuesta posiblemente esté desfasada dada la rapidez de los acontecimientos pero si que refleja los cambios en la percepción de la situación por parte de las autoridades monetarias. Aumentan los bancos centrales que planean comprar oro durante este año y también los que están indecisos o prefieren no contestar. Si ya 2019 supuso un récord de compras por parte de los bancos centrales, en 2020 puede producirse un "gold run" por parte de actores institucionales.

La incertidumbre de la situación generada por el coronavirus requiere tomar decisiones y lo más probable es que de busque la seguridad que proporciona el único activo sin riesgo contraparte del sistema financiero: el oro (y la plata)


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (26 May 2020)

Tras la demolición de la globalización, la moneda se encuentra ahora en el aire y en el seno de gran parte de las naciones se debate entre los modelos de inclusión vs. los de exclusión.

Los modelos de exclusión suelen ser más sencillos de vender a la población, ya que no dejan de ser esquemas que contienen a la mayoría.

Puede tratarse por ejemplo de un 60% de la población dentro y 40% fuera de todo consumo, o un modelo de 75% dentro y 25% fuera.

Cada nación va elaborando su narrativa a medida que se desarrollan los procesos que marcan el devenir de la realidad, en función de las propias capacidades e idiosincrasia.


----------



## angel220 (26 May 2020)

Me da la impresión a mi solo o a alguien mas , que la impresora de la FED ha ganado este fortísimo envite a China, recordando que se llego a parar todo y ya se va a ir saliendo (unos saldrán mejor que otros, debido a su musculo anterior), veo una China mas debilitada que lo que pensó que iba a quedar, sin animo de reaccionar ante la comida de tostada de USA a la que apenas ha hecho pupa y saldrán mas reforzados (ya que la facilidad de impresión de dolares ni se ha contemplado discutir a nivel internacional), se que es pronto aun para confirmar nada pero es mi punto de vista la cual puedo estar totalmente equivocado o no. Saludos
Pd: Si me equivoco cambio de principios y ya esta, no seria el único que lo hiciera


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (26 May 2020)

Permitan que enlace con este otro hilo, el cual hace a la temática aquí tratada:
¿Hay recursos y capacidad de producción para abastecer a siete mil millones de "inmortales"?


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 May 2020)

PARECE QUE EN ARGENTINA LA GENTE TIENE MAS CORAJE QUE AQUÍ.

PERO LOS MEDIOS INFORMATIVOS SON LA MISMA MIERDA



​


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (26 May 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> PARECE QUE EN ARGENTINA LA GENTE TIENE MAS CORAJE QUE AQUÍ.
> 
> PERO LOS MEDIOS INFORMATIVOS SON LA MISMA MIERDA
> 
> ...



Argentina arrastra una supercrisis (déficit comercial y déficit fiscal).

Si a eso le sumamos que las paguitas y compensaciones para aquellos que se ven fozados a dejar de trabajar brillan por su ausencia, el descontento está garantizado.


----------



## Pinovski (26 May 2020)

Chinese State Media Outlines Motives For Launching Virus On The West - CD Media

@Spielzeug 

que opinas?


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2020)

angel220 dijo:


> Me da la impresión a mi solo o a alguien mas , que la impresora de la FED ha ganado este fortísimo envite a China, recordando que se llego a parar todo y ya se va a ir saliendo (unos saldrán mejor que otros, debido a su musculo anterior), veo una China mas debilitada que lo que pensó que iba a quedar, sin animo de reaccionar ante la comida de tostada de USA a la que apenas ha hecho pupa y saldrán mas reforzados (ya que la facilidad de impresión de dolares ni se ha contemplado discutir a nivel internacional), se que es pronto aun para confirmar nada pero es mi punto de vista la cual puedo estar totalmente equivocado o no. Saludos
> Pd: Si me equivoco cambio de principios y ya esta, no seria el único que lo hiciera



Eso de que apenas haya hecho pupa a EEUU... No lo tengo tan claro:

















Y no es consecuencia exclusivamente de la cuarentena, los datos de países que no la han seguido son muy parecidos... La ruptura de la cadena de distribución y pagos afecta a todos prácticamente por igual. Por eso es más fácil de gestionar el impacto económico con una pandemia mediática que camufle y justifique la depresión económica que viene. 

La pandemia es la narrativa que mejor funciona, para China le sirve para romper la cadena de distribución y pagos y al resto para gestionar las consecuencias. 



Pinovski dijo:


> Chinese State Media Outlines Motives For Launching Virus On The West - CD Media
> 
> @Spielzeug
> 
> que opinas?



La editorial del global times no dice nada de que haya lanzado el virus contra occidente, se lo sacan de la manga los de CD Media. El editorial habla de que el tema de Honk Kong es considerado por China un asunto de seguridad nacional.

Me quedo con otro editorial, ese que decía que el virus ha sido provocado por el "cambio climático"... 

Recordemos que la cumbre de Madrid fracaso por la falta de acuerdo sobre el mercado internacional de emisiones que es el objetivo final de la narrativa del cambio climático. Un mercado de emisiones mundial implica que se va a denominar en una sola divisa que tendría el poder de cobrar impuestos (llamados "derechos de emisión") generando de esta forma una demanda artificial de dicha divisa. Los "derechos de emisión" son impuestos a la producción ya que toda producción contamina...

Las divisas fiat sirven como dinero por su imposición para el pago de impuestos, especialmente los impuestos al trabajo (o la producción). No es casualidad que el impuesto al trabajo se aprobase en 1913, el mismo año en el que se aprobó la Reserva Federal. Política monetaria y política fiscal son dos caras de la misma moneda...

Si hay un mercado de emisiones a nivel mundial, la divisa en la que esté denominado se convierte en la divisa mundial de facto al obligar a todos los países a tener dicha divisa para poder producir. El emisor de dicha divisa estaría cobrando de facto impuestos al mundo entero. 

De ahí el interés de los filántropos en la narrativa cambio climático, especialmente ahora que el esquema petrodólar está finiquitado con Arabia Saudí siendo el principal exportador de crudo a China y siendo Rusia su principal proveedor de armamento:


Una imagen vale más que mil palabras...

Da para hilo propio. A ver si saco tiempo y lo hago.

Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2020)

Could China’s Digital Currency unseat the Dollar? - Belt & Road News

La divisa digital China permitirá hacer bypass a las sanciones económicas estadounidenses y por tanto disminuir la capacidad de usar el dólar como arma.

EEUU se tiene que poner las pilas si no quiere perder su principal arma. No veo más opciones que conseguir que el dólar sea la divisa con la que se gestionen los "impuestos a la emisión" de los mercados de carbono (narrativa cambio climático) o ceder su poder monetario para evitar que el yuan digital tome el relevo.

Esa segunda opción, supondría respaldar de nuevo el dólar con oro para aprovechar que es la divisa más utilizada en el comercio y beneficiarse de la información que genera su uso (si no va a ceder esa información a China y su yuan digital).

En este sentido, está todavía pendiente de aprobar la candidatura propuesta por Trump para el mando de la fed, Judy Shelton. La votación se ha pospuesto, supongo que no están decidiendo que alternativa tomar. En mi opinión, la opción más realista sería respaldar un nuevo dólar digital con oro tal y como deja entrever Judy Shelton en la siguiente entrevista:



___________

China should always be in crisis mode: Global Times editorial - Global Times

China insinúa que tal vez tenga que cortar de nuevo la cadena de distribución ya que Europa y EEUU pretenden reabrir la economía sin cumplir los "criterios sanitarios" que demanda China para hacerlo...

____________

Los agricultores están arrancando y labrando ahora parcelas de patatas y cebolla al verse obligados a vender a pérdidas - Agroinformacion

Quiebra de agricultores... El año que viene notaremos las consecuencias de lo que ocurra en esta temporada.


----------



## Pinovski (27 May 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - Estados Unidos, se quedará sin carne de cerdo en 3 semanas.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2020)

Era of US intimidating China over: Global Times editorial - Global Times

El tema de Honk Kong (revolución de colores con la que se intenta que se extiendan las protestas a la China continental) amenaza con convertirse en guerra financiera.

La diferencia respecto a guerra comercial o guerra de divisas es la rapidez con la que se expanden sus efectos en el resto del mundo dada la interrelación entre los diferentes bancos a nivel mundial.

Según la editorial del gobierno chino, la única opción realista que tiene EEUU es el desacople de las economías para eliminar dependencias con China. Según la editorial, una guerra financiera dañaría más a EEUU ya que es su propio sistema financiero basado en el dólar el que sufriría las consecuencias.

El desacople con China es un proceso que puede llevar años y suponer grandes costes a nivel social por la inflación generalizada y la carestía de productos básicos como consecuencia de rehacer la cadena de producción, distribución y pagos de nuevo.


----------



## Pinovski (28 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Could China’s Digital Currency unseat the Dollar? - Belt & Road News
> 
> La divisa digital China permitirá hacer bypass a las sanciones económicas estadounidenses y por tanto disminuir la capacidad de usar el dólar como arma.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que usa no tiene tanto oro y hacerlo lo obligaría a cambiar por oro todo los dólares que tiene china... El colapso de Estados Unidos sería inevitable... En caso de hacer el cambio contratado entre en oro y el dólar la gente igual se espantaría de usar el dólar por el hecho de estar sometido a un control cambiario no?


----------



## Pinovski (28 May 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2020)

US Imports Record Amount of Gold From Switzerland as Virus Upends Trade

117 toneladas importó EEUU procedentes de Suiza en abril. La reapertura de las refinerías ha conseguido reabastecer al COMEX de oro físico.

Pero aún así ha sido insuficiente para cerrar el spread con el mercado de Londres. La diferencia actual es de cerca de 18$. Lejos de los valores normales que están por debajo de los 2$.







No parece que esté funcionando el arbitraje... De nuevo hay "falta de vuelos" para llevarlo de un sitio a otro o es desconfianza en el mercado denominado en dólares?

___________

Conclusion and mission on COVID-19 - Global Times

Artículo de opinión del ministro de exteriores ruso Sergei Lavrov titulado "Conclusión y misión sobre el coronavirus"

Resumen: el coronavirus ha demostrado al mundo lo interdependiente que es y los efectos de la ruptura de la cadena de distribución de la economía.
Es el momento para que Europa deje de dar la espalda al continente al que pertenece y crear un marco de cooperación euroasiático en los terrenos económico y militar (parece que invita a los países europeos a unirse al tratado de cooperación de Shanghái). Para ello es necesario deshacerse de la presencia militar externa y poder actuar como un actor independiente. 

Las alianzas se tienen que redefinir en Europa... Seguimos en esa fase. 

Posiblemente aumente la presión para que la unión europea cambie definitivamente de bando. China avisaba de un posible cierre del comercio con Europa ya que no se han alcanzado los "estándares de salud" que requieren. Entiendo que se han reanudado las exportaciones de China hacia Europa y gracias a ello se está produciendo la desescalada que necesitan los gobiernos europeos para mantener la gobernabilidad frente a ciudadanos cada vez más molestos con la cuarentena obligada por el parón económico. 

Un nuevo bloqueo del comercio obligará a una nueva cuarentena por motivos económicos que tendrá que ser vendida como una nueva "ola de coronavirus". La otra vez tardo cerca de tres meses en ser evidentes los efectos del bloqueo de la cadena de distribución por el parón de China pero posiblemente hubiese más stock que ahora. Esta vez tardaría menos tiempo en notarse los efectos de la "nueva ola de coronavirus". 

Habrá que estar atentos a los acontecimientos pero tanto Rusia como China parecen estar dando un ultimátum a Europa para que se posicione claramente. Debería haber movimientos diplomáticos en breve o bien volverá el "coronavirus" a golpear con más fuerza aún que la vez anterior.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 May 2020)

En esas gráficas se ven los datos económicos de China y se observa el impacto del coronavirus. La mayoría de los parámetros han vuelto a niveles de 2019 con la excepción del peso de los containers que sigue en caída libre.

Entiendo que eso significa que están volviendo a producir pero no están exportando como hace un año. Parece que están reteniendo la producción para seguir presionando con la cadena de distribución en función de sus intereses geopolíticos.

Muchas industrias dependen de que les lleguen suministros de China y viendo esa gráfica deben estar llegando con cuentagotas y solamente llegarán a aquellos países que pasen los "estándares de salud" que ellos deciden tal y como advierten en los editoriales de la prensa estatal.


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 May 2020)

EL MILAGRO DE IFEMA



ALUCINANTE LAS COSAS DE LAS QUE NO SE HABLAN EN TV





​


----------



## timi (30 May 2020)

dejo esto

US Gold Confiscation Would be Folly | GoldBroker.com

*ORO CHINO*
China ha estado acumulando oro por décadas. Sus tenencias oficiales son de 2.000 toneladas. Pero se asume ampliamente que su participación real es más de 10 veces mayor. Los expertos que han estado trabajando con los chinos confirman que es probable que posean más de 20.000 toneladas. Toda la producción nacional de oro de China, actualmente 400t pa va al gobierno.

Cuando China anuncie un yuan respaldado por oro, lo cual no es poco probable, declararán sus más de 20,000 toneladas y luego desafiarán a los Estados Unidos a demostrar que tienen las 8,000t. Esto conducirá a algunos intercambios interesantes de agresión, con suerte solo verbal.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 May 2020)

China ready for looming financial war initiated by US - Global Times

China dispuesta para la guerra financiera...







Esta es la foto del año 2013 que han elegido para un artículo que trata sobre una guerra financiera. El pie de foto dice: "una mujer pasa de largo frente a un cartel de venta de oro en una joyería de Hong Kong".

Que tendrá que ver con una guerra financiera el oro? Creo que la mujer de la foto no va a pasar de largo está vez... 

US to pay heavily for reckless sanctions aimed at China - Global Times

Parece que Hong Kong es el principal mercado que abastece de joyería (oro) a EEUU. En caso de guerra financiera optarían por buscar otros mercados lo cual puede provocar un desabastecimiento de oro en el mercado de EEUU. Supongo que la foto del otro artículo va por ahí.

Que tiene que ver la joyería en una guerra financiera? La principal demanda del oro a día de hoy es no es en su forma monetaria (monedas y lingotes) si no que es la joyería que supone más de la mitad de la demanda mundial:







Por lo demás, en el primer artículo avisan de que están listos para liquidar todos sus activos denominados en dólares. Que harán el resto de países con sus activos denominados en dólares ante esta situación? Puede haber pánico vendedor (tonto el último) y derrumbar el castillo de naipes financiero...

Y por último, qué activo va a sustituir las reservas de dólares si los países deciden liquidarlas? Podrá el COMEX abastecer la demanda de oro de aquellos países que decidan liquidar allí sus dólares?


----------



## Spielzeug (30 May 2020)

La guerra de IV generación tiene como objetivo acabar con la gobernabilidad del territorio enemigo. Para ello se aprovecha de los conflictos latentes en la sociedad objetivo para radicalizarlos:







Sólo hay que activar un resorte emocional para que se genere la conducta deseada en el individuo-masa objetivo. Activar sus segos grupales con un contenido emocional que puede ser rápidamente viralizado en las redes sociales.

Apenas hacen falta combatientes propios sobre el terreno ya que los "soldados" que hay que activar para que combatan son parte de la población enemiga. Un pequeño equipo con la formación adecuada sobre el terreno basta para activar el resorte emocional y lanzar a la gente a la acción.

Llamada anónima a la policía avisando de que hay un tipo en un coche al que previamente has drogado-envenenado, grabar la escena y distribuirla en redes sociales basta para generar disturbios:
https://www.mystateline.com/news/na...-evidence-george-floyd-died-of-strangulation/

Parece que la autopsia dice que la asfixia no fue la causa de la muerte si no que es más bien una intoxicación... Es igual lo que haya ocurrido realmente, una vez activado el resorte emocional en el público objetivo ya no hay vuelta atrás ni explicación alternativa que valga.

El caso es que al día siguiente, Trump manda a casa a todos los estudiantes relacionados con las escuelas militares chinas:

U.S. to Expel Chinese Graduate Students With Ties to China’s Military Schools

Los periódicos Chinos dicen que son "bonitas vistas" las que están disfrutando de los disturbios (mismas palabras que usaron políticos de EEUU ante los disturbios reactivados en Hong Kong). También se preguntan si China tiene que posicionarse a favor de las protestas tal y como hace EEUU en su territorio:
Chinese call Minneapolis ‘a beautiful sight’ - Global Times

Los ataques suelen tener respuestas proporcionales...

Resumen:
1. Se reanudan las protestas "espontáneas" en Hong Kong y son aplaudidas por los políticos estadounidenses.

2. Se producen protestas "espontáneas" en EEUU y son aplaudidas por la prensa China en los mismos términos.

3. EEUU expulsa a estudiantes chinos con posibles vínculos con el ejército (posibles equipos sobre el terreno para generar escenarios de guerra de IV generación) y anuncia medidas financieras contra China.

4. China insinúa que está lista para la guerra financiera y que puede vender en cualquier momento sus activos denominados en dólares.

La semana que viene va a tener que rebajarse la tensión o la guerra financiera va a ser irreversible.

PD. Las protestas pueden haber sido espontáneas pero la respuesta de EEUU de expulsar estudiantes relacionados con las escuelas militares chinas sugiere que sospechan que no son casuales... Y lo de tomar nuevas medidas financieras junto con la expulsión de estudiantes también sugiere que las protestas no han sido espontáneas.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buscar poderes en la sombra es un ejercicio inútil que te va a hacer perderte en conspiraciones que no vas a poder comprobar y a la que se acaba otorgando cualidades divinas (omnipotencia, omnisciencia etc.) que te paralizan.
> 
> Partiendo de la base de que el poder es la capacidad de establecer que es real y que no, todos somos (o podemos ser) poderosos. Todas las élites tratan de imponer una visión del mundo que les favorezca Hay diferentes visiones del mundo que compiten entre sí por lo que podemos estar seguros de que hay un conflicto entre las élites que luchan por el control de nuestra percepción para que actuemos conforme a sus intereses.
> 
> ...



Pensaba abrir un hilo nuevo sobre esto pero veo apropiado comentarlo aqui. Resulta que mirando los distintos boletines oficiales que se han publicado durante el estado de alarma, me percate de una serie de medidas encaminadas a estigmatizar EL PAPEL. Obviamente porque los billetes son de papel, confirmandose asi que hay una intencion de eliminar el papel moneda, tal y como afirmaron durante mucho tiempo los "conspiranoicos".

No estan todos los que son pero si son todos los que estan.

BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-2020-4911

_Artículo 19. Medidas de higiene y/o de prevención en los centros educativos.

c) Se limitará al máximo posible el empleo de documentos en papel y su circulación.

Artículo 23. Reapertura de las bibliotecas y servicios autorizados.

3. Las obras serán solicitadas por los usuarios y proporcionadas por el personal de la biblioteca.

Una vez consultadas, se depositarán en un lugar apartado y separadas entre sí durante al menos catorce días.

Artículo 24. Medidas de higiene y/o de prevención en las bibliotecas.

f) Habilitar un espacio en la biblioteca para depositar, durante al menos catorce días, los documentos devueltos o manipulados y disponer de carros suficientes para su traslado.

2. El responsable de cada una de las bibliotecas deberá organizar el trabajo de modo que se garantice que la manipulación de libros y otros materiales se realiza por el menor número de trabajadores posibles.

d) Sin perjuicio de lo dispuesto en el artículo 24.f), no se desinfectarán los libros y publicaciones en papel

Artículo 34. Entrada, salida y circulación de público en establecimientos cerrados y al aire libre.

f) No se entregará libreto ni programa ni otra documentación en papel_

BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-2020-4793

_CAPÍTULO IV
Condiciones para la apertura al público, realización de actividades y prestación de servicios en los archivos, de cualquier titularidad y gestión

Artículo 11. Actividades y servicios.

6. Los documentos y materiales de los archivos a los que tengan acceso los usuarios de manera presencial deberán quedar en cuarentena durante un período mínimo de diez días antes de poder ser utilizados de nuevo.

7. Los archivos que no cuenten con espacios y dependencias propios no estarán obligados a la prestación de los servicios presenciales establecidos en este artículo._

Esto es solo la punta del iceberg. Los BOE durante el estado de alarma estan llenos de este tipo de cosas relacionadas con el papel, incluyendo las "recomendaciones" que en la practica se convierten en obligacion de pagar con tarjeta de credito; a mi personalmente me negaron una pizza a domicilio por negarme a pagar con tarjeta.

Llama especialmente la atencion esa orden de no desinfectar los libros, una orden que se establece sin ningun tipo de logica ni contexto que lo justifique, ya que estos decretos estan llenos de toda clase de instrucciones higienicas y de desinfeccion, pero absurdamente ordenan que los libros y similares no se desinfecten. Sin mas.

Hay gente que cree que abolir el dinero efectivo es beneficioso porque se acaba con el fraude fiscal. Pero si lo pensamos detenidamente ¿que es el fraude fiscal y quien no lo ha cometido alguna vez aunque sea a pequeña escala? El Estado te quita tu dinero a la fuerza, esa es la cruda realidad de los impuestos. No estoy a favor de abolir los impuestos, pero abolir el dinero efectivo es darle todo el poder a la apisonadora del Estado, por si fuera poco lo que ya controlan, sin dinero fisico ya no habria escapatoria posible a unas autoridades impersonales, con frecuencia arbitrarias y dirigidas por una clase politica que si no tiene unos intereses muy distintos a los tuyos directamente los desprecia. Si a ese control le sumas una dependencia del ciudadano (renta minima) estamos ante un estatismo jamas visto anteriormente en los paises libres, pero perfectamente logico si se quiere seguir el modelo autoritario chino...


----------



## Macallan (30 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> _d) Sin perjuicio de lo dispuesto en el artículo 24.f), no se desinfectarán los libros y publicaciones en papel_
> 
> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> Llama especialmente la atencion esa orden de no desinfectar los libros, una orden que se establece sin ningun tipo de logica ni contexto que lo justifique, ya que estos decretos estan llenos de toda clase de instrucciones higienicas y de desinfeccion, pero absurdamente ordenan que los libros y similares no se desinfecten. Sin mas.



Cómo desinfectar los libros de la biblioteca en una pandemia


----------



## Ignorante1 (31 May 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La guerra de IV generación tiene como objetivo acabar con la gobernabilidad del territorio enemigo. Para ello se aprovecha de los conflictos latentes en la sociedad objetivo para radicalizarlos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 334144
> 
> ...



El problema lo tiene Trump dentro combinado con el exterior como se demuestra desde antes de su elección. Soros filántropos , demócratas, globalistas, medios clasicos y de internet twitter etc.. son muchos todos a la vez son como una manada de lobos contra una presa. No obstante hay mucha mentira y eso se está volviendo contra los lobos. Hay esperanza ver veremos.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Jun 2020)

Ya hay políticos que sugieren que es una desestabilización exterior:

Minnesota governor says international forces manipulating protests

_Temprano en el día, el gobernador de Minnesota, Tim Walz, sugirió que los terroristas nacionales o las influencias extranjeras podrían estar subvirtiendo las protestas pacíficas y convirtiéndolas en violencia.

Walz dijo que *los disturbios en Minneapolis habían comenzado a parecerse a una "operación militar" y que estaba considerando activamente si aceptaba asistencia militar y de inteligencia del Pentágono*_

La respuesta China:

Can international force fuel chaos and destabilize the US? - Global Times

_Todos saben que Estados Unidos es el mejor para incitar al caos y la situación desestabilizadora en otros países. El caos de los Estados Unidos ha demostrado además que hay "empujones" detrás de los disturbios de Hong Kong, dijo el ex presidente ejecutivo de Hong Kong, Leung Chun-ying, en Facebook el domingo. La manipulación estadounidense en Ucrania, Irán, Siria y muchos otros países es sistemática. En comparación, el caos que comenzó en Minneapolis es el acto espontáneo del pueblo estadounidense. Después de todo,* ¿qué fuerza extranjera podría ser tan "poco profesional" (para alimentar el caos),* algunos internautas chinos preguntaron.

El doble rasero de los políticos, los medios y las élites de EE. UU. Finalmente ha perjudicado a EEUU.

Algunos políticos estadounidenses también han culpado a "la izquierda radical", a los "agentes rusos" y a los "adversarios extranjeros" por las violentas protestas en todo Estados Unidos_

Traducido: si hubiesen sido ellos lo hubiesen hecho mejor (vaya troleo...).

Recordemos que la guerra de IV generación no se declara ya que declararla supone una confrontación abierta y destrucción mutua asegurada.

Tampoco sirve de nada acusar a agentes externos de estar detrás de los incidentes ya que los participantes en las protestas están convencidos de que ellos actúan de forma espontánea contra un gobierno al que perciben como el MAL...

El MAL, es sabido por todos, siempre miente (en este caso, en vez de reconocer su maldad, miente diciendo que son desestabilizadores externos quienes están detrás de la protesta). De hecho, acusar a otros de sus propios errores resulta contraproducente ya que es "confirma" a los individuos radicalizados (soldados en la guerra de IV generación) la maldad de la entidad contra la que protestan.

Recordemos que los que protestan lo hacen impusados por un resorte emocional y no van a escuchar argumentos racionales pues la emoción bloquea el cerebro racional... Es difícil gestionar una revolución de colores ya que haga lo que haga el gobierno, radicaliza aún más a los que protestan:

- Si el gobierno da la razón a los que protestan, está legitimando la protesta lo cual hace que se radicalice. Al no haber una reivindicación clara, no hay un objetivo a conseguir que desmovilice a los "soldados"

- Si el gobierno no les da la razón, está confirmando a los que protestan que son malvados por lo que su protesta es legítima y se radicalizaran igualmente.

Recordatorio del funcionamiento de la guerra de IV generación:
Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica



> Las guerras en actualidad se basan en el patron de guerras de cuarta generacion que incluyen a la guerra de guerrillas, la guerra asimétrica, la guerra de baja intensidad, la guerra Sucia, el terrorismo de Estado u operaciones similares y encubiertas, la guerra popular, la guerra civil, el terrorismo y el contraterrorismo, además de la propaganda, en combinación con estrategias no convencionales de combate que incluyen la cibernética, la población civil y la política. *En este tipo de guerras no hay enfrentamiento entre ejércitos regulares ni necesariamente entre Estados, sino entre un estado y grupos violentos o mayormente entre grupos violentos de naturaleza política, económica, religiosa o étnica*.
> 
> La forma de resolver los conflictos han cambiado ya que el desarrollo tecnologico ha llegado a un punto en el que la destruccion mutua esta asegurada entre las grandes potencias. Superar tecnologicamente al adversario supone un coste no asumible (la guerra de las galaxias de Reagan suponia un coste excesivo para el resultado obtenido).
> 
> ...



__________

Aquí un cuadro con las fases de un imperio:







Estamos en "revolutions and wars", no tardaremos en ver la reestructuración de la política y de la deuda. Luego veremos a ver en qué consiste el nuevo orden... La nueva normalidad que llaman


----------



## Ignorante1 (2 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya hay políticos que sugieren que es una desestabilización exterior:
> 
> Minnesota governor says international forces manipulating protests
> 
> ...



Si la masa con la que está callendo la masa despierte


Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya hay políticos que sugieren que es una desestabilización exterior:
> 
> Minnesota governor says international forces manipulating protests
> 
> ...



Si la masa con la que está cayendo no despierta de la pesadilla, Y puede ser estrategia de Trump para que así sea, el despertar puede ser terrorífico. El 90% de la humanidad desaparecerá en poco tiempo eso será el nuevo orden.
Creo firmemente que estos......(no consigo encontrar un nombre para tanta maldad) no lo conseguirán son muchos y todos quieren el poder absoluto se devorarán entre ellos.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya hay políticos que sugieren que es una desestabilización exterior:
> 
> Minnesota governor says international forces manipulating protests
> 
> ...



Si la masa, con la que está cayendo no despierta de la pesadilla, Y puede ser estrategia de Trump para que así sea, el despertar puede ser terrorífico. El 90% de la humanidad desaparecerá en poco tiempo eso será el nuevo orden.
Creo firmemente que estos......(no consigo encontrar un nombre para tanta maldad) no lo conseguirán son muchos y todos quieren el poder absoluto se devorarán entre ellos.


----------



## Pinovski (2 Jun 2020)

Irán condena la brutal represión del gobierno estadounidense.
Irán pide a EEUU que "deje respirar" a los estadounidenses y condena la "represión" tras la muerte de Floyd

La jefa del gobierno de Hong Kong (Carrie Lam) acusa a Washington de aplicar "doble rasero" por las manifestaciones

La jefa del gobierno de Hong Kong, Carrie Lam, acusó este martes a Estados Unidos de aplicar un "doble rasero" por su respuesta a las violentas protestas que sacuden al país, y advirtió que los planes de Washington de imponer restricciones comerciales a la excolonia británica solo afectarían a sus propios intereses.

Hong Kong fue escenario el año pasado durante siete meses de enormes y a menudo violentas protestas prodemocracia, que se saldaron con más de 9.000 detenidos.

Washington ha criticado la respuesta de Hong Kong a las manifestaciones y el presidente estadounidense Donald Trump amenazó con poner fin al estatus comercial especial otorgado por Washington a este territorio, después de que el Parlamento chino aprobara la semana pasada una ley de seguridad nacional.

El martes, la jefa del gobierno de la región semiautónoma, Carrie Lam, dijo que las medidas de Washington irían en contra de sus propios intereses, y criticó la respuesta de la administración de Trump al mayor estallido de protestas en décadas por la muerte de un ciudadano negro a manos de un policía blanco que se han extendido por varios Estados.

Líder de Hong Kong acusa a Washington de aplicar "doble rasero" por las manifestaciones


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Jun 2020)

Un par de gráficas de shadowstats:







Midiendo el paro tal y como se hacía en los años 80 (línea azul), sin los maquillajes estadísticos posteriores, podemos ver cómo no ha habido recuperación alguna en el empleo desde la anterior crisis.
Midiendo como en los años 80, la tasa de paro supera el 35% y tiene toda la pinta de que va a seguir subiendo...

Menos mal que la impresora va a hacer horas extras para compensar el desastre...







De seguir así el año va a acabar con una aumento de la masa monetaria cercano al 50% respecto al año anterior. Todo en orden, la MMT dice que no pasa nada...


----------



## Pinovski (4 Jun 2020)

El Fondo Monetario Internacional anuncia "el gran reseteo" The Great Reset

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Jun 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> El Fondo Monetario Internacional anuncia "el gran reseteo" The Great Reset
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial

Tenía en mente crear un tema para explicar el porqué del "cambio climático" y su relación con el sistema monetario... Ahí va.

Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Jun 2020)

CIA destabilizes other countries, plot backfires - Global Times

Parece que la CIA admite paralelismos entre lo que está ocurriendo y las revoluciones de colores que ha provocado en diferentes países. 

En este momento EEUU se enfrenta al mismo dilema que cualquier gobierno que sufre una revolución de colores, reprimir y eliminar libertades o perder la gobernabilidad por el descontento de la población.

_____________

Russia likely to decline any G7 invitation - Global Times

Rusia ha sido invitada a la próxima cumbre del G7 después de haber sido expulsada en 2014 tras la revolución de colores de Ucrania. También han invitado a Corea del Sur y a la India.

El objetivo de la reunión es intentar aislar a China. Según el artículo, Rusia va a rechazar la invitación ya que va en contra de sus intereses.

_____________

Americans Are Counting On Another COVID Stimulus Check | SafeHaven.com

Los ciudadanos americanos esperan recibir un segundo cheque de ayuda. Según un estudio realizado, esperan que el paro siga aumentando hasta el 30% (en torno al 50% sin maquillaje) y calculan que 160 millones de estadounidenses se van a quedar sin ningún tipo de ahorro en los próximos tres meses.

___________

https://www.strategic-culture.org/n...port-denouncing-corona-as-global-false-alarm/

Poco a poco se va a ir filtrando narrativas sobre el virus más parecidas a la realidad. Según un informe solicitado por el ministerio del interior alemán a médicos y expertos independientes, las medidas contra el coronavirus no se justifican con la supuesta letalidad del mismo y han causado más muertes que la propia enfermedad. El informe también comenta que el mayor difusor de fake news ha sido el propio estado. En Alemania va a haber polémica ya que el informe ha sido ignorado por los políticos y la prensa ya que no seguía la narrativa oficial


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jun 2020)

Diez días ya de enfrentamientos en EEUU.

Evidence that antifa, 'foreign actors' involved in sowing unrest and violence: AG Barr

Desde el gobierno insisten en que sufren una desestabilización externa. Es curioso que no hayan aprendido que eso no sirve de nada (todos los gobiernos que han sufrido revoluciones de colores decían lo mismo sin que eso haya servido para frenar las protestas)

China les trolea desde sus medios amplificando mensajes de sus internautas:

US Attorney General’s accusation ‘foreign actors’ are behind protests draws netizens’ ridicule, backlash - Global Times

___________

En los episodios de guerra de IV generación suelen generarse noticias falsas con el objetivo de sembrar confusión entre la población y generar desconfianza en el gobierno. Es el caso del supuesto apagón de internet para poder ocultar así la represión policial que sufren los manifestantes:

#DCblackout: How one hashtag sewed confusion and misinformation

Parece que un ejército de bots sembraron la confusión... 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...pen-america-push-on-social-media-study-finds/

Más noticias sobre supuestos "ejercitos de bots" que dan información opuesta al gobierno:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrew...pen-america-push-on-social-media-study-finds/

El objetivo de estos bots es influir en la percepción de la realidad de los ciudadanos para que actúen conforme al mapa mental de la realidad que les han inducido. El frente de batalla es la percepción de la realidad de los individuos para que actúen en base a lo que creen que está ocurriendo... Guerra de IV generación en estado puro.


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Jun 2020)

Este es un buen hilo, la única pega que le veo es que se tratan muchox asuntos internacionales, y quizás sería interesante apuntar a informaciones más cercanas, que nos afectan a todos los españoles más directamente. Info como esta que sigue:




Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Mira, te lo voy a recalcar un poco.
> 
> 1. A esta gentuza miserable de la política, se les ha ido de las manos y no saben lo que hacer.
> 2. Ponen medidas estrictas por que si levantan todo en Julio parecerá que no ha pasado nada.
> ...




Es importante dejar bien claro quiénes son los enemigos de la economía española para que el pueblo comprenda lo que está sucediendo y actúe en consecuencia con pleno conocimiento.


----------



## Pinovski (6 Jun 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Este es un buen hilo, la única pega que le veo es que se tratan muchox asuntos internacionales, y quizás sería interesante apuntar a informaciones más cercanas, que nos afectan a todos los españoles más directamente. Info como esta que sigue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No niego que tenga cierto interés pero sin ánimo de ofender, la mafia local aunque parezca que nos afecte más de forma directa es calderilla comparado con lo que se está moviendo a nivel internacional ahora mismo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Jun 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> No niego que tenga cierto interés pero sin ánimo de ofender, la mafia local aunque parezca que nos afecte más de forma directa es calderilla comparado con lo que se está moviendo a nivel internacional ahora mismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Pero siempre se podrá hacer frente mejor a lo cercano que a lo lejano...


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Jun 2020)

Y MIENTRAS EN PARIS...


​


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Jun 2020)

Parece que por Xinjiang están contraatacando a China con guerra de IV generación, aunque por ahora parece que no están teniendo éxito en movilizar un ejército de civiles para que luche contra su gobierno gracias a la conquista de su mapa mental de la realidad para impulsarles a actuar:

Xinjiang 'fasting ban' sheer nonsense made up by overseas separatists: senior official - Global Times

Utilización de redes sociales o noticieros para intentar "reclutar" combatientes que se rebelen contra el gobierno o contra otra parte de la sociedad para dejarla ingobernable... En este caso de la población musulmana diseminado (des)información sobre una supuesta prohibición del Ramadán.



paraisofiscal dijo:


> Este es un buen hilo, la única pega que le veo es que se tratan muchox asuntos internacionales, y quizás sería interesante apuntar a informaciones más cercanas, que nos afectan a todos los españoles más directamente. Info como esta que sigue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que no haya que hablar de España relacionado con guerra de IV generación que deje ingobernable el territorio al enfrentar una parte de la sociedad contra la otra... Ese escenario es muy jodido para quien le toque sufrirlo, si llega a ocurrir, te habrán reclutado como soldado para luchar en una guerra que ha sido creada por intereses ajenos a los tuyos.


----------



## afraz (7 Jun 2020)

Lee "Los protocolos de Sion" en ellos hablan de inocular enfermedades:

*“19.- Sabéis muy bien vosotros que para que estos deseos se realicen es necesario perturbar constantemente en todos los pueblos las relaciones entre ellos y sus gobiernos, con el propósito de cansar a todo el mundo con la desunión, la enemistad, el odio y aun con el uso de la tortura, mediante el hambre, mediante la inoculación de enfermedades, mediante la miseria, para que los GOYIM no encuentren otra salvación que tomar refugio en nuestra plena y absoluta soberanía en dinero y en todo aquello.”*

En el libro tambien mencionan las fases y por supuesto el fin que anhelan conseguir. Sera como dicen un supuesto libro de ficción , pero alguien esta interesado que lo que pone en el libro se cumpla. De momento van bien. Leelo


----------



## afraz (7 Jun 2020)

¿Y por qué los politicos les ayudan a cumplir sus planes?:

*" fraguaremos la elección de presidentes que tengan en su pasado alguna mancha infamante oculta, algún “Panamá”. El temor a las revelaciones y al escándalo y el deseo de todo hombre que llega al poder de conservar sus privilegios y los honores que consigo lleva el puesto, los convertirán en fieles ejecutores de nuestras órdenes.”

"mientras llega el momento de confiar sin peligro los puestos de responsabilidad en los gobiernos de las naciones a nuestros hermanos judíos, los encomendaremos a INDIVIDUOS CUYO PASADO Y CARÁCTER SEAN TALES QUE ENTRE ELLOS Y EL PUEBLO EXISTA UN ABISMO, PERSONAS QUE EN CASO DE DESOBEDIENCIA A NUESTROS MANDATOS, DEBAN ESPERAR CARGOS CRIMINALES O LA DESAPARICIÓN; así ellos defenderán nuestros intereses hasta el último aliento*


----------



## afraz (7 Jun 2020)

¿ Y por qué la prensa no informa de lo que realmente pasa?:

*"Los Estados modernos tienen en sus manos una gran fuerza creadora: la Prensa. Su papel es el de expresar las reivindicaciones que se dicen necesarias, indispensables; hacer conocer las quejas de los pueblos; crear el descontento y darle una voz con que expresarlo. En la Prensa está encarnada la libertad de palabra. Pero los Estados no han sabido utilizar esta fuerza que ha caído ya en nuestras manos "

"NINGÚN SIMPLE ANUNCIO LLEGARÁ AL PÚBLICO SIN NUESTRO CONTROL. Esto se ha logrado ahora por el hecho de que casi todas las noticias se reciben por unas pocas agencias, en las que esas noticias de todo el mundo vienen a centralizarse. Estas agencias entonces serán exclusivamente nuestras y no publicarán sino lo que nosotros les ordenemos" 

"nuestro gobierno será el propietario de la mayoría de los periódicos. Por esta misma razón, también, la influencia nociva de la prensa privada será neutralizada y adquiriremos una enorme influencia en la mente pública…. Si autorizamos diez periódicos privados, fundaremos treinta de los nuestros y así en esta misma proporción. Esto no puede sin embargo ser sospechado siquiera por el público. Para lo cual, todos los periódicos editados por nosotros serán aparentemente de tendencias y opiniones las más opuestas, lo que despertará la confianza en ellos y les atraerá a nuestros adversarios sin recelos; caerán en el lazo y resultarán inofensivos " *


----------



## afraz (7 Jun 2020)

¿ Qué planes tienen en un futuro a corto plazo?:

*" CRISIS ECONÓMICAS que paralizarán la industria. Crearemos por todos los métodos UNA CRISIS ECONÓMICA UNIVERSAL EN LAS CUALES LANZAREMOS SIMULTÁNEAMENTE A LAS CHUSMAS DE OBREROS A LAS CALLES EN TODOS LOS PAÍSES DE EUROPA "*


----------



## afraz (7 Jun 2020)

*“4.- De nosotros proviene ese terror que todo lo ha invadido. Bajo nuestras órdenes militan hombres de todas las opiniones, de todas las creencias; restauradores de la monarquía, demagogos, socialistas, comunistas, y todo género de utopías; a todo el mundo hemos enganchado en nuestra empresa, y cada uno de ellos va minando las ruinas del poder y se afanan por acabar de derribar lo que aún queda en pie. Mediante estos actos todas las naciones experimentan convulsiones y reclaman tranquilidad; están prontas a sacrificarlo todo a cambio de un poco de paz; pero esa paz anhelada no se la daremos mientras no reconozcan nuestro Súper – Gobierno abiertamente y con completa sumisión”*


----------



## Pinovski (7 Jun 2020)

afraz dijo:


> Lee "Los protocolos de Sion" en ellos hablan de inocular enfermedades:
> 
> *“19.- Sabéis muy bien vosotros que para que estos deseos se realicen es necesario perturbar constantemente en todos los pueblos las relaciones entre ellos y sus gobiernos, con el propósito de cansar a todo el mundo con la desunión, la enemistad, el odio y aun con el uso de la tortura, mediante el hambre, mediante la inoculación de enfermedades, mediante la miseria, para que los GOYIM no encuentren otra salvación que tomar refugio en nuestra plena y absoluta soberanía en dinero y en todo aquello.”*
> 
> En el libro tambien mencionan las fases y por supuesto el fin que anhelan conseguir. Sera como dicen un supuesto libro de ficción , pero alguien esta interesado que lo que pone en el libro se cumpla. De momento van bien. Leelo



Yo no se hasta que punto ese libro era de la policia zarista... Ademas que ya sabemos como funciona esto, ni esta el zar ni la policia zarista para defender su version de los hechos, solo tenemos la vision de los vencedores. Y nos han intentado colar ya mil despropositos como el diario de Ana Frank.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Jun 2020)

Se dispara en EEUU la remuneración media por la destrucción masiva de los empleos peor remunerados. Según un estudio mencionado en el siguiente link el 40% de los trabajos de menos de 50.000$ anuales han sido destruidos:

Senate proposal could provide as much as $10,000 per month to American families to weather coronavirus pandemic

Hay que comprar la paz social. Hay diferentes propuestas para gestionar el reparto de dinero recién creado a los ciudadanos. Algunas propuestas son muy generosas, 10.000$ al mes.

Dicen que sería algo temporal pero estas medidas se convierten rápidamente en derechos adquiridos ya que es fácil que vuelvan las protestas si se retiran.

Más ejemplos de intentar comprar la paz social:
Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Los grupos por los derechos civiles, duramente golpeados por la crisis están recibiendo donaciones millonarios (a cambio de desactivar las protestas se entiende).













Estén detrás de las protestas o no, los chinos están disfrutando del espectáculo...

Supongo que también estarán atentos ya que igualmente están intentando crear un escenario de guerra de IV generación en su territorio:

A Chinese soccer legend has called for the downfall of the Communist Party

Quién mantendrá la gobernabilidad más tiempo? Ese es el juego...

____________

El financial times dice que la economía se verá más afectada por el cambio climático que por el coronavirus:

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Quieren retomar la narrativa del cambio climático ya que es la forma de volver a controlar el sistema monetario:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


----------



## jorlau (8 Jun 2020)

En algunos sitios ya empiezan a ver el tema

El Yuan de China reta al Dólar americano como divisa hegemónica : https://www.tradingpro.app/el-infor...eta-al-dolar-americano-como-divisa-hegemonica


----------



## 34Pepe (8 Jun 2020)

Ex Nuncio del Vaticano en Estados Unidos envía «poderosa» carta de apoyo a Donald Trump

Me ha impresionado el currículum del obispo, lo puede decir más alto pero no más claro

Es un resumen perfecto de lo sucedido y antesala de lo que está por venir


----------



## mendi lerendi (8 Jun 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Ex Nuncio del Vaticano en Estados Unidos envía «poderosa» carta de apoyo a Donald Trump
> 
> Me ha impresionado el currículum del obispo, lo puede decir más alto pero no más claro
> 
> Es un resumen perfecto de lo sucedido y antesala de lo que está por venir



Iba a poner un artículo que hablaba de lo mismo. Te me has adelantado:


Para mons. Viganò, estos son los mismos actores detrás del encierro y las manifestaciones actuales.
RED VOLTAIRE | 8 de junio de 2020


El ex nuncio apostólico (embajador de la Santa Sede) en Washington, Mons. Carlo Maria Viganò,
escribió al presidente Donald Trump el 7 de junio de 2020, instándole a mantenerse firme contra las presuntas protestas antirracistas.

Monseñor. Viganò cree que las respuestas públicas a la epidemia de Covid-19 fueron médicamente infundadas y constituyeron la operación de ingeniería social más grande de la historia. Según él,
fueron patrocinados por los mismos actores que los organizadores de las protestas mundiales por el linchamiento en Minneapolis. Al no haber podido imponer sus puntos de vista sobre el presidente Trump, estos actores hoy falsifican sus palabras para cortarlo de su apoyo popular.

Monseñor.
Viganò es un diplomático de muy alto nivel que ocupó un cargo muy alto en el Vaticano, del cual fue Secretario General de Administración. Se dio a conocer al público en general al revelar el abuso sexual de menores por parte del cardenal Theodore McCarrick, arzobispo de Washington,
hundiendo a la Iglesia Católica en una grave crisis hasta el descenso del pecador a un convento.

Pour Mgr. Viganò, ce sont les mêmes acteurs derrière le confinement et les manifestations actuelles


----------



## Pinovski (8 Jun 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Ex Nuncio del Vaticano en Estados Unidos envía «poderosa» carta de apoyo a Donald Trump
> 
> Me ha impresionado el currículum del obispo, lo puede decir más alto pero no más claro
> 
> Es un resumen perfecto de lo sucedido y antesala de lo que está por venir





mendi lerendi dijo:


> Iba a poner un artículo que hablaba de lo mismo. Te me has adelantado:
> 
> 
> Para mons. Viganò, estos son los mismos actores detrás del encierro y las manifestaciones actuales.
> ...



convoco a @Kairós que es un experto en estos temas y seguro que trae algo de luz


----------



## sans-pisito (8 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estén detrás de las protestas o no, los chinos están disfrutando del espectáculo...



Seguramente detrás de las protestas estén los mismos que los que estaban detrás de las protestas de Los Angeles en el 92, o las de Baltimore en 2015.

1992 Los Angeles riots - Wikipedia
2015 Baltimore protests - Wikipedia

Los chinos carecen de las habilidades sociales necesarias para crear este tipo de protestas. El PCCh no pinta nada en los mass media, ni en el tejido social que participa en estas protestas.

Las "protestas" seguramente tengan varios motivos, aunque yo no los alcanzo a comprender bien. Uno de los motivos podria ser que cierto grupo de personas quisiese comprar propiedades comerciales a bajo precio. Como dijo uno de ellos "el mejor momento para comprar es cuando hay sangre en las calles". Curiosamente los saqueos ocurrieron 3 días antes del día en que se iban a reabrir las tiendas al acabar el confinamiento.

Por supuesto que los chinos disfrutan del espectáculo. En EEUU son los lideres mundiales en la creación de circos. Tienen la mejor industria de entretenimiento del mundo, y en ese aspecto todavía no ha aparecido ningun país del mundo que les haga sombra.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Los chinos carecen de las habilidades sociales necesarias para crear este tipo de protestas. El PCCh no pinta nada en los mass media, ni en el tejido social que participa en estas protestas.



En la guerra de IV generación lo que hay que controlar es la narrativa que a día de hoy se genera a través de internet. La "presencia" no es en físicamente en las protestas si no virtualmente en las redes para "reclutar" soldados que participen en las protestas (civiles a los que hay que activar emocionalmente para que actúen) 

En este caso proviene de la viralizacion de un video en las redes sociales. Hay presencia China en las redes sociales americanas?

Briefing With Special Envoy Lea Gabrielle, Global Engagement Center Update on PRC Efforts to Push Disinformation and Propaganda around COVID - United States Department of State

El link es de una página oficial del ministerio de defensa americano en el que hablan de la guerra de (des)información que hay en las redes sociales. Dicen que China y Rusia están coordinando los ataques.

#DCblackout: How one hashtag sewed confusion and misinformation

Durante las revueltas parece que también se están utilizando bots en las redes sociales para crear confusión y lograr ampliar los enfrentamientos.

Recordemos que todos los ejércitos tienen una sección para la guerra de IV generación, aquí la inglesa:

77th Brigade

_Somos una unidad combinada de Reserva Regular y del Ejército. Nuestro objetivo es desafiar las dificultades de la guerra moderna utilizando un compromiso no letal y palancas no militares legítimas como un medio para *adaptar los comportamientos de las fuerzas y adversarios adversarios*_


----------



## sans-pisito (8 Jun 2020)

> sans-pisito dijo:
> Los chinos carecen de las habilidades sociales necesarias para crear este tipo de protestas. El PCCh no pinta nada en los mass media, ni en el tejido social que participa en estas protestas.





Spielzeug dijo:


> En la guerra de IV generación lo que hay que controlar es la narrativa que a día de hoy se genera a través de internet.
> 
> En este caso proviene de la viralizacion de un video en las redes sociales. Hay presencia China en las redes sociales americanas?



Yo veo los saqueos como un asunto interno de EEUU. Los alcaldes democratas de las grandes ciudades (Chicago, New York) no quisieron actuar seriamente contra los saqueos. Habia maneras de minimizar el efecto de los saqueos sin que hiciese falta disparar ni aplicar demasiada violencia policial, pero ni se molestaron en ello.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Briefing With Special Envoy Lea Gabrielle, Global Engagement Center Update on PRC Efforts to Push Disinformation and Propaganda around COVID - United States Department of State
> 
> El link es de una página oficial del ministerio de defensa americano en el que hablan de la guerra de (des)información que hay en las redes sociales. Dicen que China y Rusia están coordinando los ataques.



Ese link es del DoS (departamento de estado, www.state.gov), no del DoD (departamento de defensa, www.defense.gov). No lo digo por ser pedante, sino porque hay quien dice, seguramente con razon, que el DoS y el DoD son dos gobiernos independientes dentro del gobierno americano. BlueGov, RedGov lo llaman.

The secret of anti-Americanism | Unqualified Reservations by Mencius Moldbug


----------



## Atolladero (8 Jun 2020)

Spielzug, no sé si conoces a este politólogo argentino, tiene una teoría muy interesante a la que llama "Insubordinación fundante", tiene muchas conferencias colgadas, incluso alguna dónde participaba junto a Elvira Roca. Patricio Lons también ha colgado algo suyo.

A mi me interesa la visión que da desde el lado hispanoamericano, yo estoy aburrido de Europa, EE.UU y China, creo que deberíamos centrarnos en la oportunidad que esta confrontación nos brinda a los pueblos hispanoamericanos, incluyendo a Portugal y Brasil.

Escuchalo por favor y nos cuentas si te apetece. Al resto de foreros les invito a lo mismo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jun 2020)

Parece que se van redefiniendo las alianzas. La Unión Europea adopta un cambio de actitud frente a China y su proyecto geopolítico:

Germany, France lead new EU engagement with China - Global Times
EU chooses pragmatic approach to China, distances itself from US - Global Times

_"Está claro que China tiene una ambición global. Pero, al mismo tiempo, no creo que China esté desempeñando un papel que pueda amenazar la paz mundial", dijo en la prensa el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell. Conferencia después del diálogo. También dijo que la UE respeta el camino de desarrollo elegido por el pueblo chino_

Porque este cambio de actitud? Por lo comentado desde el comienzo del hilo: no hay sustituto a día de hoy a las fábricas chinas por lo que mientras no se alcance un acuerdo la economía va a estar parada. La cadena de distribución está en manos de China que es quién controla los tiempos en esta narrativa y cuando quiera puede volver a parar la producción con la escusa de un nuevo brote de coronavirus:

Replacing China in supply chains 'not possible', says European chamber - Global Times


En este contexto, la cumbre del G7 con el objetivo de aislar a China va a fracasar. Rusia había sido invitada pero no va a acudir y Alemania se desmarca también: Merkel dice que no va a acudir por la "crisis del coronavirus". Parece que posteriormente EEUU ha amenazado con retirar tropas de las bases alemanas pero todavía no hay confirmación oficial:

Retirada de tropas de Alemania: ¿Meras amenazas de Trump? | DW | 09.06.2020

___________

El desacoplamiento entre EEUU y China no solo se produce en lo relacionado con la industria, también afecta al sector financiero. La lucha obliga a posicionarse a los grandes bancos a favor de uno de los bandos, en el caso del HSBC a favor de China:

'Corporate kowtow to China' lands HSBC in a deep political hole | Nils Pratley

Amenazan con retirarle la licencia bancaria en EEUU por su apoyo a China en el tema de Hong Kong.


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Jun 2020)

Este video merece la pena ser visionado completamente, no obstante, lo enlazo desde el minuto exacto donde explica lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo en el mundo, a ver si a alguno le sueno todo lo que se comenta en el.



Lo que nos están aplicando a todos nosotros: Subversión ideológica


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jun 2020)

El precio de los alimentos protagoniza la mayor subida en decadas:

Fastest-Rising Food Prices in Decades Drive Consumers to Hunt for Value

Aquí es donde va a venir el dolor...
A esta situación hay que añadir que nunca en la historia ha habido tantas economías en recesión al mismo tiempo:







___________
What lies behind the UK’s changing attitude toward China? - Global Times

UK también parece que se va alejando de EEUU a quien dan por desestabilizado:


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Jun 2020)

MENOS GUERRA Y MAS SENTIDO COMÚN

MUY RECOMENDABLE VISIONAR EL SIGUIENTE VÍDEO

​


----------



## Pinovski (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (24 Jun 2020)

China intenta salvar al mundo de USA

Al hilo de este hilo.


----------



## ESC (25 Jun 2020)

Empiezo a sospechar que no van a vincular el criptoYuan al oro. 

Hasta que lo vea no me lo voy a creer, parece como una falsa promesa para atraer a incautos.


----------



## ESC (25 Jun 2020)

Estoy de del dinero "apunte contable", de las criptomonedas y de las autoridades monetarias hasta los mismísimos. 

MENUDO CAOS.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Jun 2020)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> China intenta salvar al mundo de USA
> 
> Al hilo de este hilo.



Es curiosa la percepción que se empieza a tener a nivel mundial ya no del "sueño americano", sino del "sueño chino".
El proteccionismo americano del que hablan vs el globalismo chino, casi que cambia los papeles de los actores de la guerra fría, convirtiéndose USA en "ese malo" del que salvar al mundo.


----------



## Pinovski (25 Jun 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Es curiosa la percepción que se empieza a tener a nivel mundial ya no del "sueño americano", sino del "sueño chino".
> El proteccionismo americano del que hablan vs el globalismo chino, casi que cambia los papeles de los actores de la guerra fría, convirtiéndose USA en "ese malo" del que salvar al mundo.



no se, no me parece exactamente lo mismo... China no vende ningun sueño como EEUU hace años. Ni siquiera te vende peliculas diciendo que con una mano delante y una detras llegas y te haces rico, no te necesita... Con que te quedes en tu pais, y controle tu mercado y cadena de suministros ya es feliz. De hecho China es bastante mas proteccionista que EEUU en segun que aspectos.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Jun 2020)

@ESC

La vuelta al patrón oro requiere de consenso internacional que siente a todos los países a negociar un nuevo sistema monetario. Esa negociación se podría haber hecho durante la ventana de oportunidad que dió China para contener la "pandemia". Las viñetas chinas de los primeros momentos dejaban claro que la lucha real era del oro contra el virus verde que infecta la economía y el virus morado que infecta las mentes (recomiendo volver a ver dichas viñetas recogidas en los primeros meses del hilo) así como los artículos que las acompañaban.

En esos artículos, China aviso de que si pasaba la ventana de oportunidad para vencer al "virus" los daños en la cadena de distribución y de pagos serían irreversibles. Aquí estamos, la economía ha recibido un golpe que ha obligado a los bancos centrales a la mayor inyección de masa monetaria hasta la fecha para tratar de mitigar los efectos del parón del comercio mundial que ha provocado un shock tanto en la demanda como en la oferta.

El otro bloque en conflicto, que en mi opinión son los países de la Commonwelth y EEUU, ha decidido desacoplar las economías lo que implica un proceso que va a durar años ya que se tienen que rehacer las cadenas de distribución.

Mientras tanto, se intentará desestabilizar al enemigo mediante guerra de IV generación para que el pueblo se rebelen contra el gobierno y se quede ingobernable el territorio afectado. Guerra psicológica con el objetivo de que la gente perciba como un peligro mortal la política de sus gobiernos.

Contra China parece que están azuzando el conflicto territorial con la India (miembro de la CW) que estaba olvidado desde hace décadas. También ampliar la guerra económica involucrando a Australia (miembro de la CW) que es uno de los principales proveedores de china de materias primas y de *oro *que abastece el SGE y que ahora abastecerá al COMEX posiblemente.

China ha respondido amenazando el comercio con Canadá (también de la CW y que desde el comienzo ha tenido fricciones con China):
Canadian exporters should value China market amid pandemic - Global Times 
La escusa del "rebrote en Peking" sirve para la nueva ofensiva económica ya que "dan positivo" productos canadienses. Un virus estupendo que sirve para no importar de aquellos países que interese sin declarar una guerra comercial y además avisar a la población enemiga de que están infectados.

De nuevo, *China es quién controla los tiempos en el tema del "virus" con rebrotes geopolíticos si las circunstancias lo requieren. El "rebrote de Peking" va a servir de escusa para presionar de nuevo a las alianzas y redefinirlas*. Una segunda ola de ruptura del comercio está en camino y de posible psicosis vírica está en camino. La mayoría de gobiernos ya están hablando de "rebrotes" por si fuese necesario volver a meter a todo el mundo en casa para mantener la gobernabilidad ante la situación que pueda crear la narrativa China. Por ahora el rebrote chino dicen que está controlado pero cuando quieran pueden cerrar de nuevo sus fronteras y volver a golpear duramente a la economía mundial que parece haber descontado una recuperación en V.

Tal vez vuelva a haber a haber una "ventana de oportunidad" para sentarse a negociar otro sistema monetario. Si no lo hay o se vuelve a dejar pasar la oportunidad, lo que tendremos es el llamado escenario "free gold" en el que el comercio internacional se realiza en divisas fiat nacionales siendo el oro el colateral de los intercambios:
https://www.beltandroad.news/2019/0...sias-gold-deposits-chinas-rmb-reserve-backup/

_El aumento de la desdollarización y la disminución del comercio de EE. UU. Indican un renovado interés en las reservas de oro.

Tanto Rusia como China, enfrentados con problemas comerciales con los Estados Unidos, han comenzado a tomar medidas para reducir su uso del dólar estadounidense y expandir el uso de sus respectivas monedas en el comercio bilateral, y el oro como mercancía también se utiliza como reserva para comerciar con países bajo fuertes sanciones financieras de Estados Unidos, como Irán.

Esto está teniendo el efecto gradual de _*reposicionar el oro como una unidad de riqueza y estabilidad, convirtiéndolo una vez más en un bien buscado y en una potencial moneda de reserva*.

Lo que se desprende del artículo es que van a financiar con cripto-yuanes la creación de minas de oro a lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda para que los países implicados aumenten sus reservas. En cualquier caso, el oro vuelve al lugar que le corresponde:

Dejo aquí un mapa de la CW, los territorios de su majestad la reina de Inglaterra. Parece que son algunos de ellos más beligerantes respecto a China:







Al menos Canadá, Australia están en guerra comercial con China. India de ha retirado de los acuerdos de no agresión que tenía con China:
India retreats from deals with China: Global Times editorial - Global Times

A su vez China también amenaza con guerra comercial a la India que supondría enfrentarse también al resto de países asiáticos de su órbita:
Confrontation with China 'suicide' for Indian economy - Global Times

Los países Africanos de la Commomwelth Nueva Zelanda y Papúa Nueva Guinea parece que están alineados con China en este conflicto.


----------



## sans-pisito (25 Jun 2020)

Te hago unos comentarios porque no veo claro quien está detrás de las cuarentenas en occidente, y creo que es una cuestión importante para entender lo que pasa. El exceso de celo con las cuarentenas parece como una forma de arruinar a las bancos y empresas y que "cierto grupo de personas" pueda comprarlas baratas dentro de unos meses.




Spielzeug dijo:


> En esos artículos, China aviso de que si pasaba la ventana de oportunidad para vencer al "virus" los daños en la cadena de distribución y de pagos serían irreversibles. Aquí estamos, la economía ha recibido un golpe que ha obligado a los bancos centrales a la mayor inyección de masa monetaria hasta la fecha para tratar de mitigar los efectos del parón del comercio mundial que ha provocado un shock tanto en la demanda como en la oferta.



El que los daños en la cadena de pagos hayan sido tan enormes es en gran medida debido a los gobiernos occidentales y a su exceso de celo con las cuarentenas. Un bloqueo de China puede parar la industria del automóvil (dado que los fabricantes no almacenan stock de piezas), pero hay sectores productivos como la construcción (vivienda y obra civil) y la industria pesada (astilleros, minería, siderurgia) que no necesitaban haber parado. Ese exceso de celo llegó hasta el punto de que en España el Viruelo quería parar la producción de acero, aunque eso no se llegó a hacer porque apagar un horno alto es un proceso que lleva meses.

Parece como si detrás de las cuarentenas en occidente estuviese el sector afín a Soros. En EEUU el partido Republicano no quería hacer cuarentena. Fueron los alcades y gobernadores de los estados demócratas los que las decretaron. En España la cuarentena fue decretada, como todos sabemos, por el Viruelo, que es afín a Soros.

El caso de Italia yo no lo entiendo. Fue el primer país de Europa en decretar la cuarentena. Salvini se marchó del gobierno en Septiembre de 2019. La cuarentena fue decreatada por Giuseppe Conte, pero yo no sé mucho de política italiana y Giuseppe Conte no sé con quién está alineado. A primera vista parece como si el gobierno italiano quisiese hacer un chantaje a la Unión Europea, pero quizá sea una idea naive. La politica italiana es algo muy dificil de entender.

Después de la cuarentena temprana en Italia, el resto de Europa no iba a hacer nada (véase la manifestación del 8M). La decisión de hacer cuarentenas en occidente se consumó el 11 de Marzo por el sector afin a Soros.


----------



## sans-pisito (25 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí un mapa de la CW, los territorios de su majestad la reina de Inglaterra. Parece que son algunos de ellos más beligerantes respecto a China:



No parece que la alineación del Reino Unido esté muy definida (¿con Trump? ¿con el partido Demócrata de EEUU? ¿con la Unión Europea?). El caso de la cuarentena en el Reino Unido es interesante. A diferencia de EEUU, en el Reino Unido Inglaterra y Gales no son estados independientes y dependenden directamente del gobierno central de Londres. Sólo el gobierno de Escocia podía decretar una cuarentena por su cuenta.

En principio Boris Johnson parecía estar alineado con Trump y no iba a hacer cuarentena. Pero fue presionado y tuvo que decretar la cuarentena a final de Marzo (fue la cuarentena más tardía de toda Europa). Aquí hay una imagen de una performance que montaron delante de Downing Street el 15 de Marzo.

Coronavirus hazmat protest outside Downing Street as Boris shamed over pandemic response







El lema de la pancarta es muy extraño: "pause the system". Podían haber escrito "save lives" u otra cosa, pero por alguna razón escribieron "pause the system". ¿quién estaba detrás de esta performance bizarra?


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Te hago unos comentarios porque no veo claro quien está detrás de las cuarentenas en occidente, y creo que es una cuestión importante para entender lo que pasa. El exceso de celo con las cuarentenas parece como una forma de arruinar a las bancos y empresas y que "cierto grupo de personas" pueda comprarlas baratas dentro de unos meses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prácticamente todos los sectores se ven afectados en mayor o menor medida por la ruptura de la cadena de pagos y de distribución, los que mencionas también. Los gobiernos en modo guerra y escasez de recursos restringen la actividad económica a lo más básico dejando fuera todo lo que sea prescindible. 

También hay países muy alineados con la línea de pensamiento de Soros que no han hecho cuarentena o la han hecho con menor intensidad que aquí como puede ser Suecia.

Igualmente, prácticamente todos los Estados yankis han acabado teniendo cuarentena independientemente de que partido gobernase:







Por otro lado, el debate se ha trasladado a salvar vidas frente a salvar la economía. Esta dicotomía dificulta a la izquierda dejar de "salvar vidas".

En mi opinión, cada uno ha gestionado la pandemia como le ha venido en gana en función de sus circunstancias concretas. Pero prácticamente todos los Estados han hecho cuarentena ya que en principio resulta más fácil de gestionar una situación de lo más impredecible dentro de un escenario de guerra de IV generación en el que cualquiera de los dos bandos va a intentar desestabilizar territorio el territorio controlado por su rival. 

Los problemas a los que se enfrentan los dos bandos son similares y las estrategias para gestionarlos también lo son.


----------



## sans-pisito (25 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Igualmente, prácticamente todos los Estados yankis han acabado teniendo cuarentena independientemente de que partido gobernase:



Eso es cierto. Hubo gobernadores republicanos como el de Texas que decretaron la cuarentena. Es algo dificil de entender en un estado como Texas.

Texas expands quarantine requirement for out-of-state travelers


----------



## Ignorante1 (25 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Te hago unos comentarios porque no veo claro quien está detrás de las cuarentenas en occidente, y creo que es una cuestión importante para entender lo que pasa. El exceso de celo con las cuarentenas parece como una forma de arruinar a las bancos y empresas y que "cierto grupo de personas" pueda comprarlas baratas dentro de unos meses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La que nos espera si estos golfos ya todos de acuerdo de ponernos la mascarilla a todos gracias al pp cuando están saliendo por todas partes pruebas evidentes que todo es una patraña. Que Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## sans-pisito (25 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Prácticamente todos los sectores se ven afectados en mayor o menor medida por la ruptura de la cadena de pagos y de distribución, los que mencionas también. Los gobiernos en modo guerra y escasez de recursos restringen la actividad económica a lo más básico dejando fuera todo lo que sea prescindible.



El exceso de celo con la cuarentena transformó lo que podía haber sido un derrumbe parcial de la economía en una demolición controlada total. Seguramente el objetivo sea allanar el solar para el Gran Reset.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> El exceso de celo con la cuarentena transformó lo que podía haber sido un derrumbe parcial de la economía en una demolición controlada total. *Seguramente el objetivo sea allanar el solar para el Gran Reset.*



Hay que recordar que el reset monetario está implícito en las reglas de juego que impone el esquema surgido de 1971. Más que un objetivo es un acontecimiento inevitable: los diferentes bloques geopolíticos llevan años preparando este momento y la forma de gestionarlo.

El documento de la Rockefeller Fundation que posteo @angela82 hablaba de cuatro escenarios diferentes para gestionar el inevitable reset. No es su escenario favorito pero seguro que tienen una estrategia para gestionarlo o intentar reconducir la narrativa hacia el cambio climático que es su favorita y que sólo requiere de un mercado de CO2 global para poder respaldar con el pago de impuestos al humo una nueva divisa mundial.

Una divisa basada en humo literalmente:
Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

La narrativa del virus la controla China ya que le permite tomar acciones de guerra económica y comercial sin tener que dar explicaciones ya que lo hace por "motivos de salud pública".

Pero tal vez tengan preparada otra narrativa con la que retomar el control sobre los acontecimientos. Aquí la portada del Economist:






Las doce menos un minuto... Si no pueden reconducir el guión al cambio climático tendrán que sacar otro conejo de la chistera con la que utilizar las emociones del público en la dirección que les interese. Tiene que ser una narrativa que supere al "virus mutante asesino" en emocionalidad y peligrosidad.


----------



## sans-pisito (26 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La narrativa del virus la controla China ya que le permite tomar acciones de guerra económica y comercial sin tener que dar explicaciones ya que lo hace por "motivos de salud pública".



Parece como si le hubiesen "seguido la corriente" al gobierno chino, como quien le sigue la corriente a un loco. Les dejaron tomar el control de la OMS poniendo a Tedros de director general y parece que China controla la OMS. Incluso a final de marzo la OMS reconoció por primera vez la medicina tradicional china.

The World Health Organization Gives the Nod to Traditional Chinese Medicine. Bad Idea

Hay demasiada sobreactuación, para que parezca algo verdadero. Todo esto se hace porque a los orientales les gusta este tipo de pelotilleo exagerado.

En el mes de marzo cuando se decretaron la cuarentenas en Italia y España se hizo bastante la pelota al gobierno chino con la diplomacia de las mascarillas (sobre todo en Italia). Parecía como si Soros hubiese perdido el control y daba la impresion de que la Unión Europea estaba a punto de romperse. Incluso Google dejó de incluir propaganda NOM durante un par de semanas. En el caso de España la manifestación del 8M quedó en ridículo e Irene Montero tuvo la boca cerrada durante 3 semanas. Pero aquello no duró mucho. Ahora mismo la UE sigue financiando al Viruelo a fondo perdido. Como se ve en esta noticia de hoy Soros sigue controlando el gobierno español y desgraciadamente el virus no ha mermado en lo mas mínimo la verborrea de Irene Montero.

Irene Montero: El Ministerio de Igualdad publica un informe que concluye que "el patriarcado es perjudicial para el clima” | Podemos

Irena Montera afirma que el Patriarcado es el responsable del cambio climático



Spielzeug dijo:


> La narrativa del virus la controla China ya que le permite tomar acciones de guerra económica y comercial sin tener que dar explicaciones ya que lo hace por "motivos de salud pública".
> 
> Pero tal vez tengan preparada otra narrativa con la que retomar el control sobre los acontecimientos.



El gobierno chino controlará la narrativa mientras le "sigan la corriente". Pero el gobierno chino no tiene ningún poder sobre los mass media occidentales. Sólo controla parcialmente la cadena de suministros.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Parece como si le hubiesen "seguido la corriente" al gobierno chino, como quien le sigue la corriente a un loco. Les dejaron tomar el control de la OMS poniendo a Tedros de director general y parece que China controla la OMS. Incluso a final de marzo la OMS reconoció por primera vez la medicina tradicional china.
> 
> The World Health Organization Gives the Nod to Traditional Chinese Medicine. Bad Idea
> 
> ...



China colocó sus peones en la OMS para desde allí gestionar la narrativa de la pandemia ya que tiene cierto control sobre la soberanía de las naciones suscritas a dicha organización globalista. La muerte repentina del encargado de gestionar las pandemia en la OMS poco antes de que China avisase de la pandemia tiene que ver en este juego de peones. A saber que guión seguía el hombre si el chino o el otro, el caso es que tiene toda la pinta de que algún bando tenía interés en que desapareciese:
WHO mourns passing of Dr Peter Salama

Era quién se encargó de la pandemia del ébola y quién se hubiese encargado de esta... 

En los primeros momentos, hubo confusión en el bando que gestiona el guión morado ya que la nueva narrativa de la pandemia, con su doble lectura sobre el virus a combatir, permitía a los diferentes peones cambiarse de bando y redefinir las alianzas.

Al comienzo la narrativa oficial fue negar la narrativa sobre la peligrosidad de la nueva gripe (ni siquiera tenía nombre propio al comienzo, posteriormente fue bautizada como covid-19). Pero *negar la veracidad de la gripe no puede evitar las consecuencias económicas de las medidas económicas tomadas por China con la escusa de combatir la "peligrosa enfermedad". *

Durante un tiempo no hubo un guión claro por la otra parte y se abrió una ventana de oportunidad para que los distintos países se reposicionasen en el tablero. Se cerraron fronteras, se movilizó al ejercito para tener control sobre el territorio y cada país gracias a la narrativa sobre el coronavirus se ponía en "modo guerra": control de recursos y cierre de sectores no esenciales para gestionar la escasez derivada de las medidas chinas para gestionar la enfermedad. No sabían cuanto iba a durar el bloqueo del comercio mundial ya que China avisaba desde sus medios que si era necesario cerraría todo hasta verano.

Mientras algún bando se dedicó a "apuntar" a las esposas de los jefes de estado de varios países que daban positivo a coronavirus: aquí tanto la mujer de Pablo cómo la de Pedro pero en otros países también hubo una "infección" de esposas en los primeros momentos... Parecía que alguien señalaba a las esposas para controlar a los títeres del gobierno.



sans-pisito dijo:


> El gobierno chino controlará la narrativa mientras le "sigan la corriente". Pero el gobierno chino no tiene ningún poder sobre los mass media occidentales. Sólo controla parcialmente la cadena de suministros.



Es cierto pero no veo como hubiesen podido hacer para no seguir la corriente. Hoy en día no solo se transmite (des)información en los mass media, también se trasmite por internet. Había videos de chinos muriendo por la calle y en la red todo el mundo sabía que China decía que era una nueva enfermedad lo que le obligaba a tener a cientos de millones de personas recluidas y a parar la actividad económica. En cuanto las consecuencias económicas reales de las medidas chinas llegasen a pie de calle iba a ser imposible de ocultar la supuesta pandemia. 

Si ahora China cierra de nuevo la cadena de distribución por supuestos rebrotes de nuevas mutaciones más peligrosas, volveremos a ver videos en internet de Chinos muriendo y la OMS dando el mensaje que interesa a China. Cuando las consecuencias económicas del rebrote sean palpables a pie de calle se van a ver obligados a seguir la narrativa o enfrentarse a una masa de gente que reclamará que se tomen medidas dada la "gravedad del asunto" y enfadados con un gobierno que no actúa frente a la amenaza o bien masas de gente sin trabajo protestando. Fáciles de radicalizar en un escenario de guerra de IV generación tipo primavera árabe o revolución de colores. 

Es más fácil de seguir el guión de la pandemia y tener así a la gente confinada en su casa en vez de radicalizada enfrentandose en las calles las distintas facciones. El problema es que en esta narrativa es China la que controla los tiempos y las condiciones del juego. 

Lo único que pueden hacer es desacoplar la cadena de distribución de China con una narrativa aún más apocalíptica que el virus que justifique tomar esas medidas. Llamaradas solares, meteoritos, volcanes... La imaginación no tiene límites. Tienen que actuar ya, son las 11:59 según el Economist.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China colocó sus peones en la OMS para desde allí gestionar la narrativa de la pandemia ya que tiene cierto control sobre la soberanía de las naciones suscritas a dicha organización globalista. La muerte repentina del encargado de gestionar las pandemia en la OMS poco antes de que China avisase de la pandemia tiene que ver en este juego de peones. A saber que guión seguía el hombre si el chino o el otro, el caso es que tiene toda la pinta de que algún bando tenía interés en que desapareciese:
> WHO mourns passing of Dr Peter Salama
> 
> Era quién se encargó de la pandemia del ébola y quién se hubiese encargado de esta...
> ...



Coincido en la perspectiva de la explicación. 
Personalmente sigo teniendo dudas de qué se cuece realmente en china ya que desde sus medios oficiales y oficialistas se quiere dar una imagen de normalidad contenida, "nueva normalidad", junto con un dinamismo que no se ve en occidente, o a mucha menor escala económica y de desarrllo.

Recientemente completaron el lanzamiento de los últimos satélites para su sistema Beidou.

China launches final satellite in GPS challenger

Mientras aquí seguimos debatiendo qué haremos con la educación, allí el día de hoy se gradúan:

Universidad Normal del Este de China lleva a cabo la ceremonia para graduados | Spanish.xinhuanet.com

Presentan su nuevo prototipo de tren de levitación magnética:

El impresionante tren de China capaz de alcanzar los 600 km/h por levitación magnética

Como apuntas, paran a su antojo, o eso nos hacen creer. Cada día en sus agencias de noticias sacan pequeños avances (y lo que puse son solo unos ejemplos) mientras aquí en Europa no salimos de lo mismo.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jun 2020)

Parece que ambos bandos presionan a la UE para que tome partido. China amenaza con un "rebrote" con consecuencias económicas y EEUU con una ronda de aranceles comerciales a Europa.

China está en negociaciones con la EU:
China, EU seek to inject momentum in recovery - Global Times

Las consecuencias económicas del "rebrote" afectarán a los diferentes países en función del posicionamiento que tomen en el conflicto:

Cooperation key to China-EU ties: Global Times editorial - Global Times

Eso sí, por lo que comentaba China en una editorial del global times respecto al conflicto con la India, en este momento las consecuencias económicas incluirían a todos los países involucrados en su bando, no sólo China como ocurrió en el "primer brote".

China ofrece cooperación con la UE en todos los temas sensibles (cambio climático, reforma de la OMS...) desde una perspectiva multipolar de respeto por los diferentes valores y sistemas político. Eso supondria el fin de la guerra cultural que justifica intervenir en asuntos internos de las naciones. Esto es lo que da sentido a la existencia de la constelación de ONGs filantrópicas de Soros, el virus morado.

No creo que den mucho plazo para tomar partido, el rebrote de Pekín se puede "activar" en cualquier momento, ya está en la mesa de juego.


----------



## _______ (27 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que ambos bandos presionan a la UE para que tome partido. China amenaza con un "rebrote" con consecuencias económicas y EEUU con una ronda de aranceles comerciales a Europa.
> 
> China está en negociaciones con la EU:
> China, EU seek to inject momentum in recovery - Global Times
> ...



Sisi todos son igual de hijos de puta tener a la población engañada con un timovirus es de psicópatas genocidas da igual el bando


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mientras algún bando se dedicó a "apuntar" a las esposas de los jefes de estado de varios países que daban positivo a coronavirus: aquí tanto la mujer de Pablo cómo la de Pedro pero en otros países también hubo una "infección" de esposas en los primeros momentos... Parecía que alguien señalaba a las esposas para controlar a los títeres del gobierno.



Lo de las esposas es interesante. Al igual que la estancia hospitalaria de solanita. Esos días el Viruelo salía en la tele con cara de no dormir y durante una semana daba la impresión de que los hilos de las marionetas cambiaron de dueño. Pero tal cosa no ocurrió. Los hilos de las marionetas siguen estando en manos de los mismos que el año pasado.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuando las consecuencias económicas del rebrote sean palpables a pie de calle se van a ver obligados a seguir la narrativa o enfrentarse a una masa de gente que reclamará que se tomen medidas dada la "gravedad del asunto" y enfadados con un gobierno que no actúa frente a la amenaza o bien masas de gente sin trabajo protestando. Fáciles de radicalizar en un escenario de guerra de IV generación tipo primavera árabe o revolución de colores.
> 
> Es más fácil de seguir el guión de la pandemia y tener así a la gente confinada en su casa en vez de radicalizada enfrentandose en las calles las distintas facciones. El problema es que en esta narrativa es China la que controla los tiempos y las condiciones del juego.



Evitar manifestaciones no es el motivo del confinamiento en occidente. El gobierno chino tiene pavor a las protestas callejeras, pero los regímenes democráticos occidentales son inmunes a ellas. Saben como infiltrarlas (15M), ridiculizarlas (cayetanos) o si son muy molestas ignorarlas (gilets jaunes). Los chinos carecen de estas habilidades sociales y esa carencia es lo que les lleva a reacciones drásticas como la de Tiananmen.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Lo de las esposas es interesante. Al igual que la estancia hospitalaria de solanita. Esos días el Viruelo salía en la tele con cara de no dormir y durante una semana daba la impresión de que los hilos de las marionetas cambiaron de dueño. Pero tal cosa no ocurrió. Los hilos de las marionetas siguen estando en manos de los mismos que el año pasado.



Si el "rebrote" (o algún otro evento) abre otra ventana de oportunidad las marionetas pueden cambiar de bando o al menos intentarlo. 

Cambiar de bando requiere cerrar fronteras, tomar el control del territorio y neutralizar peones enemigos. La narrativa coronavirus es perfecta para ello y en este momento ya es parte del escenario: no puedes ignorar la narrativa sobre el peligroso virus que muta y rebrota. 

Basta con señalar como infectado a quien interese para tenerle en arresto domiciliario bajo amenaza de subir las estadísticas de muertos por coronavirus si no coopera. Lo único que hace falta es tomar el control de los medios de comunicación oficiales para controlar la narrativa interna y gestionar el cambio de bando de forma discreta e imperceptible para la población.



sans-pisito dijo:


> Evitar manifestaciones no es el motivo del confinamiento en occidente. El gobierno chino tiene pavor a las protestas callejeras, pero los regímenes democráticos occidentales son inmunes a ellas. Saben como infiltrarlas (15M), ridiculizarlas (cayetanos) o si son muy molestas ignorarlas (gilets jaunes). Los chinos carecen de estas habilidades sociales y esa carencia es lo que les lleva a reacciones drásticas como la de Tiananmen.



El confinamiento también sirve para gestionar recursos cada vez más escasos si China y sus aliados no envían materiales o piezas necesarias para el funcionamiento normal de la economía. Por ejemplo si tienes x stock de piezas de repuesto para vehículos, evitas su agotamiento al impedir a particulares y empresas no imprescindibles acceder a ellos. Permite una economía de guerra asignando a empresas la fabricación de productos básicos como ya hemos visto... Abre la posibilidad al control total de la economía por parte del gobierno.

Por otro lado, la narrativa virus permite que culpabilizar a cualquier protesta de causar rebrotes y que la mayoría de la población estará de acuerdo en reprimirla con la fuerza necesaria ya que suponen un "ataque a la salud" de todos. 

Los regímenes democráticos no son inmunes a la desestabilización, de hecho lo que se pretende con las revoluciones de colores es precisamente radicalizar las diferencias políticas para derrocar al gobierno. Un empobrecimiento rápido de la población es difícil de gestionar en cualquier sistema político. Y si empieza a haber escasez de alimentos mucho más...


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si el "rebrote" (o algún otro evento) abre otra ventana de oportunidad las marionetas pueden cambiar de bando o al menos intentarlo.



¿Crees que le dieron un golpe de estado al Viruelo para que España cambiase de bando? ¿quién? ¿el Prepa? Yo personalmente no lo creo, pero tampoco puedo estar seguro.

El 11M se dió la apariencia de que España se cambiaba de bando y de que la UE se iba a romper. Fue todo muy chusco con el 8M quedando en ridículo. Ahora mismo, mirándolo en retrospectiva, lo que pasó en España en Marzo parece más bien una función de teatro con mal guión y malos actores. Los italianos hicieron mucho mejor la representación.




Spielzeug dijo:


> El confinamiento también sirve para gestionar recursos cada vez más escasos si China y sus aliados no envían materiales o piezas necesarias para el funcionamiento normal de la economía. Por ejemplo si tienes x stock de piezas de repuesto para vehículos, evitas su agotamiento al impedir a particulares y empresas no imprescindibles acceder a ellos. Permite una economía de guerra asignando a empresas la fabricación de productos básicos como ya hemos visto... Abre la posibilidad al control total de la economía por parte del gobierno.



Sí, el confinamiento puede servir para transicionar a una economía de guerra y frenar el despilfarro. Es verdad que se ha acabado con el turismo pero por lo demás siguen con el mismo despilfarro Keynesiano de siempre. Esta noticia es del 14 de Junio diciendo que al gobierno va a hacer un nuevo plan renove de automoviles.

Sánchez: "Los vehículos del futuro se parecerán muy poco a los del pasado"

Esto no es propio de una economia de guerra. Es como si Churchill en 1943 le dijese a los británicos que desguacen sus coches de hace 10 años aunque funcionen perfectamente y que vayan al concesionario a comprarse uno nuevo. De momento estamos muy lejos de estar en una economía de guerra. Habrá que ver lo que pasa el año que viene.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Por otro lado, la narrativa virus permite que culpabilizar a cualquier protesta de causar rebrotes y que la mayoría de la población estará de acuerdo en reprimirla con la fuerza necesaria ya que suponen un "ataque a la salud" de todos.



El Viruelo no lo necesita. No tiene sentido que España haya decretado la cuarentena más estricta de Europa. Tiene de su lado a toda la izquierda y a diferencia de Francia no hay Frente Nacional ni chalecos amarillos. Macron o Merkel tienen mas motivos para preocuparse por las protestas callejeras.


----------



## Ignorante1 (27 Jun 2020)

Quien lo entienda que lo compre. Lo que no cabe ninguna duda es que hay dos bandos, y que en este momento de nuestro tiempo, nos jugamos todos prisión o libertad. 

https://rafapal.com/2020/06/27/los-...abra-un-segundo-confinamiento-para-impedirlo/


----------



## Besucher (27 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si el "rebrote" (o algún otro evento) abre otra ventana de oportunidad las marionetas pueden cambiar de bando o al menos intentarlo.
> 
> Cambiar de bando requiere cerrar fronteras, tomar el control del territorio y neutralizar peones enemigos. La narrativa coronavirus es perfecta para ello y en este momento ya es parte del escenario: no puedes ignorar la narrativa sobre el peligroso virus que muta y rebrota.
> 
> ...



Extraigo este extracto del mensaje del forero para que quede constancia del futuro. No se trata de tener una bola de cristal. Simplemente es saber leer entre líneas y atender a los hechos y no a las palabras o (mal)intenciones que suenan y resuenan.

Este es el futuro tan cercano como lo podía ser el saber lo que iba a pasar en lo inmobiliario poco después de que se firmaran cipotecas, con el visto bueno de banqueros y pobres diablos, en el que se incluían las vacaciones en Las Bahamas para toda la familia y los suegros, y el coche de alta gama, amén de salidas a Europa un fin de semana como quien se va al pueblo y se lleva una tortilla de patatas en una fiambrera.

Más que el futuro, aún diría sin equivocarme mucho, que es el presente, sólo que como sólo lo han hecho una vez nos parece que ha sido algo aleatorio. Es esa distopía en la que vivimos.

Y por supuesto que estamos en guerra. La economía actual es economía de guerra, y ese es el principio y la base. Pero en una guerra en la que ya sabemos anticipadamente que somos del bando perdedor.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿Crees que le dieron un golpe de estado al Viruelo para que España cambiase de bando? ¿quién? ¿el Prepa? Yo personalmente no lo creo, pero tampoco puedo estar seguro.
> 
> El 11M se dió la apariencia de que España se cambiaba de bando y de que la UE se iba a romper. Fue todo muy chusco con el 8M quedando en ridículo. Ahora mismo, mirándolo en retrospectiva, lo que pasó en España en Marzo parece más bien una función de teatro con mal guión y malos actores. Los italianos hicieron mucho mejor la representación.
> 
> ...



El peligro puede ser real o percibido... Desde nuestra posición no tenemos visibilidad. Lo único que vemos es que se cerraron fronteras y que durante un tiempo el ejército con el rey a la cabeza pareció tomar las riendas del país.

Que sea gestionado por izquierda o derecha es indiferente si los políticos no son más que marionetas cuyas esposas han sido señaladas cómo positivo. Los hilos los mueven otros... El discurso sobre temas que van a ser secundarios o directamente olvidados en un nuevo paradigma monetario es bastante indiferente. Es la superficie del sistema, lo importante son los movimientos monetarios de fondo hacia un bando u otro. El sistema monetario impone las reglas de juego con cambios que afectan a la sociedad en su conjunto.

Toda la parafernalia de asociaciones ideológicas moradas, ONGs, subvenciones, paguitas compra votos, etc. son solo posibles en el sistema monetario actual. Como muestra de lo que supone, por ejemplo, nunca ha habian sido necesarios tantos abogados como a partir de 1971






WTF Happened In 1971?

Legiones de abogados son necesarias en este sistema por las propias reglas de juego que impone ya que son necesarias millones de normas para poder cobrar impuestos de mil y una formas diferentes con los que generar demanda artificial de las divisas. Los impuestos son la forma de respaldar el dinero de los bancos centrales con el trabajo de los usuarios de sus papeles o bytes.

TODA la sociedad se construye en torno al dinero por lo que cada tipo de dinero genera una sociedad diferente.

Parece que la disyuntiva actual es entre un bando que quiere imponer una nueva divisa respaldada por el cobro de impuestos al CO2 y otra basada en algo tangible sin un único emisor que tenga así poder sobre el resto. O una divisa global basada en humo o divisas nacionales basadas en metales preciosos.


----------



## Eyman (27 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> China ofrece cooperación con la UE en todos los temas sensibles (cambio climático, reforma de la OMS...) desde una perspectiva multipolar de respeto por los diferentes valores y sistemas político. Eso supondria el fin de la guerra cultural que justifica intervenir en asuntos internos de las naciones. Esto es lo que da sentido a la existencia de la constelación de ONGs filantrópicas de Soros, el virus morado.
> 
> No creo que den mucho plazo para tomar partido, el rebrote de Pekín se puede "activar" en cualquier momento, ya está en la mesa de juego.




Podías explicar más este párrafo, creo que no pillo la idea, y también ampliar sobre el papel del "virus morado" y cómo actúa o piensa actuar China contra él (y las posibles contramedidas de los países Sorosianos)


Buen hilo!!


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jun 2020)

Eyman dijo:


> Podías explicar más este párrafo, creo que no pillo la idea, y también ampliar sobre el papel del "virus morado" y cómo actúa o piensa actuar China contra él (y las posibles contramedidas de los países Sorosianos)
> 
> 
> Buen hilo!!



Hay que tener en cuenta que el "bando sorosiano" lleva igualmente preparando el inevitable reset monetario en la dirección que le interesa. La guerra ideológica para configurar la identidad de las masas en base a unos parámetros que están por encima de las fronteras de los estados (feminismo, ecologismo, orientación sexual y el resto de ideologías subvencionadas) son solo posibles gracias a la creación de divisa sin respaldo en oro).

Esta guerra ideologica y cultural basada en la propaganda lleva muchos años en marcha a nivel global. No compartir la agenda política morada subvencionada por la impresora utilizada para estigmatizar empresas, países, personajes públicos... Esas organizaciones ya han sido percibidas como agentes externos y prohibidas en muchos países.

En último término, lo que se pretende con la guerra cultural es posicionar peones o controlar naciones cuyos dirigentes son esclavos de dicha narrativa ya que salirse de ella supone su fin ante el poder de convocatoria de las masas movidas por las emociones que suscitan las ideologías que configuran su identidad colectiva por encima de las fronteras.

Llegar a un acuerdo ante las narrativas sorosianas que buscan la sumisión del público a su discurso (cambio climático, feminismo, derechos humanos en general...) o bien no inmiscuirse y respetar las diferentes visiones que puedan tener los diferentes países, supone firmar la paz haciendo que deje de tener sentido la narrativa del "virus morado" ya que no tiene mentes a las que infectar.

La guerra cultural (no declarada al ser guerra de IV generación) si que se refleja en el endeudamiento respecto al PIB con valores que sólo se dan en tiempos de confrontación. Aunque en este caso la población no sea consciente de que la batalla se ha librado sobre su percepción de la realidad, se han gastado muchos recursos en crear la narrativa y mantenerla en el tiempo (millones de sueldos en asociaciones y ONGs a nivel mundial, medios de comunicación deficitarios mantenidos a base de subvenciones, ONGs a nivel global...):


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jun 2020)

La moderación saca el hilo del principal, lo mismo acaba en el ático


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Beijing praise as Lisbon joins One Belt, One Road project
> 
> Portugal presenta síntomas de haberse infectado también, no creo que tarde en salir al escenario a hacer su papel...
> 
> ...



Y esto...que me dices?

Italy Procures 6 F-35 Jets for $368.2M


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Me encanta que nuestro sistema
> económico se base en la FE,
> como una religión más.
> 
> ...



Amigo!

Espero que tú y tu familia estéis genial.

Un saludo


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Jun 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y esto...que me dices?
> 
> Italy Procures 6 F-35 Jets for $368.2M



Segun el link de defenseworld.net pararon las compras de F-35 en Marzo por la crisis economica causada por el virus. Pero el 28 de Mayo recularon y el ministro de defensa Italiano dijo que las compras de F-35 siguen adelante.

En Marzo parecía que España e Italia iban a abandonar la UE, pero no pasó tal cosa. Las cosas siguen igual que estaban. A primera vista parece un farol al estilo Tsipras-Varoufakis con el objetivo de conseguir mas crédito del BCE. De momento están consiguiendo que el BCE les financie y seguir pagando a los pensionistas/funcionarios.

Otra posibilidad es que estuviese todo orquestado por los superiores del Viruelo (UE, Soros) y la misma UE hubiese decidido darse un golpe a la turca (algo parecido al 23F).


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Jun 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Amigo!
> 
> Espero que tú y tu familia estéis genial.
> 
> Un saludo



Gran DS!!!!!!!!!!

Gracias por tus buenos deseos.

Estoy y estamos muy bien.

Y espero y deseo que tú 
y los tuyos también!!!


Un abrazo muy grande!!!


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Segun el link de defenseworld.net pararon las compras de F-35 en Marzo por la crisis economica causada por el virus. Pero el 28 de Mayo recularon y el ministro de defensa Italiano dijo que las compras de F-35 siguen adelante.
> 
> En Marzo parecía que España e Italia iban a abandonar la UE, pero no pasó tal cosa. Las cosas siguen igual que estaban. A primera vista parece un farol al estilo Tsipras-Varoufakis con el objetivo de conseguir mas crédito del BCE. De momento están consiguiendo que el BCE les financie y seguir pagando a los pensionistas/funcionarios.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es que estuviese todo orquestado por los superiores del Viruelo (UE, Soros) y la misma UE hubiese decidido darse un golpe a la turca (algo parecido al 23F).



Italia ha 'comprado' la vacuna junto con Alemania, Francia, Paises Bajos y Portugal.

Italia está en la ruta de la seda china y creo que en el G7 también.

Hay algun acto de sumisión al 'virus verde' más descarado que comprarle 'pájaros de hierro' al Tio Sam?

En misa y repicando en geopolítica no se puede estar...


----------



## tovarovsky (28 Jun 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Italia ha 'comprado' la vacuna junto con Alemania, Francia, Paises Bajos y Portugal.
> 
> Italia está en la ruta de la seda china y creo que en el G7 también.
> 
> ...



El virus verde y los magos que lo apoyan, tiene un poder inconmensurable, no hay China que pueda arrebatarle poder o hacerle sombra si no es con destrucción mutua asegurada. No hay pajolera idea de que manos fuertes manejan el cotarro mundial y como de coaccionados tienen al resto.


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mientras algún bando se dedicó a "apuntar" a las esposas de los jefes de estado de varios países que daban positivo a coronavirus.



Me permito hipotesizar que Irena y Begoño se contagiaron de alguna cepa del virus que venia de Europa, quizá de Bélgica. Posiblemente el vector de contagio fue Solanita que ingresó en el hospital por coronavirus en aquellas fechas. Viaja mucho y suele actuar como engranaje intermedio entre la UE y España.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Me permito hipotesizar que Irene y Begoño se contagiaron de alguna cepa del virus que venia de Europa, quizá de Bélgica. Posiblemente el vector de contagio fue Solanita que ingresó en el hospital por coronavirus en aquellas fechas. Viaja mucho y suele actuar como engranaje intermedio entre la UE y España.



Parece que hay rebrotes de la cepa "esposa de presidente". Todo en el último mes:

En Ucrania, un país sensible en el tablero:

Ukraine leader cancels meetings, trips after wife tests positive for coronavirus

Sudán del Sur:

South Sudan VP, wife test positive for COVID-19

En Honduras:

Honduran president, wife test positive for coronavirus

La mujer del ex presidente de la India:

Wife of former President Dr Shankar Dayal Sharma recovers from coronavirus at 93

Normalmente el positivo de la esposa obliga al presidente a dejar la vida pública durante un tiempo.

Por otro lado, ya empieza el run run de nuevas cuarentenas en caso de rebrotes. Rebrotes que se producen cuando le interese al narrador.

Quién narra la historia tiene poder:







En este caso son "quienes cuentan los votos" son quienes hacen el recuento de los infectados y lo comunican oficialmente. Si perciben que es necesario volver a la economía de guerra que supone la cuarentena los casos aumentaran. Si a su alrededor otros países se "contagian de nuevo" tanto más probable que el resto tome medidas similares.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jun 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Italia ha 'comprado' la vacuna junto con Alemania, Francia, Paises Bajos y Portugal.
> 
> Italia está en la ruta de la seda china y creo que en el G7 también.
> 
> ...



Está todo muy interconectado y se puede hacer gestos mientras en otros temas más importantes como el monetario y comercial vas por otro lado. 







El puerto de Venecia y el del Pireo van a ser la puerta de entrada de los productos chinos en Europa. Eso vale mucho más y tiene más relevancia geopolítica que comprar unos aviones.

Además, algo hay que hacer con las reservas de dólares ahora que no son imprescindibles para comprar petróleo.

Los puertos, como punto de entrada de productos a día de hoy imprescindibles para que la economía funcione dan mucho poder. La entrada de productos chinos en el sur de Europa que la industria del norte de Europa requiere para poder funcionar da mucho poder de negociación.

Sobre el papel de los puertos en la guerra económica que se ha desatado entre China e India tras el incidente fronterizo. Los Chinos han bloqueado los productos indios en sus puertos lo que ha día de hoy significa paralizar su comercio y obligar a sus clientes a buscar alternativas que reconpongan la cadena de distribución:

China retaliates to India by stopping Indian manufactured products at its ports

Sobre las inversiones en puertos como parte de la ruta de la seda marítima y el uso de la cadena de distribución como arma mediante el control de los puertos mundiales:

https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/06/28/chinas-control-of-ports-threatens-supply-chains/

Como estaba haciendo China con Canadá insinuando que el robrote podría estar relacionado con productos canadienses y paralizar sus productos si fuera necesario.


----------



## Pinovski (28 Jun 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Hay algun acto de sumisión al 'virus verde' más descarado que comprarle 'pájaros de hierro' al Tio Sam?
> 
> En misa y repicando en geopolítica no se puede estar...



Vaya que si se puede.

Rusia acuerda con Arabia Saudí venderle misiles de defensa antiaéreos S-400


----------



## Pinovski (28 Jun 2020)

Nueva portada de _The Economist_...


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jun 2020)

World’s first gold-backed digital currency launched in GCC, MEA

Parece que sacan una criptos redimible en monedas Americano eagle de oro de la Mint americana simultáneamente en la India y los países del Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC):






Fue lanzada el día 22 de junio en Dubai y se sopone que su objetivo es establecerse como medio de pago para los problemas creados por el "virus":

_Tackling the adverse economic effects of the COVID-19 pandemic, the launch of the Digital Gold Currency will enable companies in developing countries settle their inter-company transactions without paying extortionate fees,” said Dr Abdul Dewale Mohammed, Deputy Director General, Asia-Africa Development Council_

Soluciones monetarias para vencer los efectos adversos del virus...


----------



## kozioł (29 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Está todo muy interconectado y se puede hacer gestos mientras en otros temas más importantes como el monetario y comercial vas por otro lado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 359782
> 
> ...



Creo que en el principio de análisis que planteas vas bien encaminado. El despliegue del "One Belt, One Road" es una pieza clave para entender el nuevo reparto geopolítico en ciernes. 

Pero te centras demasiado en los "virus verde" y "virus morado", que yo creo que son cepas del verdadero virus más peligroso, que es el "virus rojo".

Yo a tu visión de las cosas añadiría, para hacerlo interesante de verdad, la política de deuda eterna inducida en gran parte de Asia y África que ha empezado a practicar el PCCh de China, desde hace unos añitos. 

En esta entrada de la Wikipedia se dan datos interesantes sobre la "debt-trap" o el derecho de pernada de los chinos a plazas fundamentales o estratégicas mundiales. 

Debt-trap diplomacy

Un ejemplo de esto sería el nuevo puerto "Hambantota Port" de Sri Lanka, que ha sido construido por los chinos a cambio de que Sri Lanka les ceda el usufructo durante 99 años. Cosas parecidas han hecho ya en Argentina o Ecuador, o países europeos como Montenegro.

Yo creo que esto va en la línea de lo que quieren hacer con España, que no sé si lo habéis dicho, pero es una posición estratégica esencial en la nueva Ruta de la Seda. Todo con la connivencia del Gobierno bolivariano español, que se empeña en ocultar los 50000 muertos por la pandemia de Covid.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Jun 2020)

Xin'an near Beijing imposes 'strictest' countywide lockdown to prevent COVID-19 - Global Times

Calentando motores para el rebrote, está vez con un confinamiento aún más estricto...

Tienen en la mano la posibilidad de volver a paralizar de nuevo la cadena de distribución y dar un segundo golpe a la economía mundial.

@kozioł :

Mientras un bando financia infraestructuras en usufructo, otro bando financia gastos comunes (corrupción) a cambio de una agencia ideológica concreta.

Unos se aseguran de colocar sus productos, los otros de colocar su ideología. 

En España, se acaban de hacer con el puerto de Valencia:
La china Cosco se queda con la terminal de contenedores del puerto de València


----------



## Ignorante1 (29 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Xin'an near Beijing imposes 'strictest' countywide lockdown to prevent COVID-19 - Global Times
> 
> Calentando motores para el rebrote, está vez con un confinamiento aún más estricto...
> 
> ...



Parece que empieza a salir la verdad sobre el cuello de botella de los hospitales en EEUU.

Houston Hospital Boss Shatters Media's COVID Fearmongering: "Only About 3 Or 4 More People In ICU"


También sobre 80 toneladas de oro-cobre-tungsteno en China.
83 Tons Of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked By Massive China Counterfeiting Scandal


----------



## Pinovski (29 Jun 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Nueva portada de _The Economist_...







Fijaros en el cuadro del cerdo... Pues:








2 hours ago



❓ Se encuentra en China un virus de gripe con "potencial pandémico"

Los científicos han identificado en China una nueva cepa de gripe que tiene el potencial de convertirse en pandemia.

Ha surgido recientemente y es portada por los cerdos, pero dicen que puede infectar a los humanos.

A los investigadores les preocupa que pueda mutar aún más para poder propagarse fácilmente de una persona a otra y desencadenar un brote mundial.

Dicen que tiene "todas las características" de estar altamente adaptada para infectar a los seres humanos y necesita una estrecha vigilancia.

Como es nuevo, la gente podría tener poca o ninguna inmunidad al virus.

Ese virus, llamado A/H1N1pdm09, está ahora cubierto por la vacuna anual contra la gripe para asegurarse de que las personas estén protegidas.

La nueva cepa de gripe que se ha identificado en China es similar a la gripe porcina de 2009, pero con algunos cambios nuevos.

ℹ Fuente en inglés

Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2020)

Chinos comprando minas de oro y pagando premiums de hasta el 40%

Chinese gold miners continue junior shopping spree

Los mercados de oro físico mejores abastecidos se convertirán en la referencia para la formación del precio.

Mientras tanto, sigue la tendencia en el COMEX a exigir la entrega de oro al vencimiento después de las cantidades récord en abril. También está habiendo récord de exportación de oro de las refinerías Suizas a EEUU. También está aumentando la proporción de oro listo para la entrega a niveles récord. La pirámide de Exter en funcionamiento... Está produciéndose un gold run al mercado que acepta dólares.






El artículo completo merece la pena:

The Curious Case of COMEX Gold Deliveries in April and June - Ronan Manly


----------



## sans-pisito (30 Jun 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y esto...que me dices?
> 
> Italy Procures 6 F-35 Jets for $368.2M





sans-pisito dijo:


> Segun el link de defenseworld.net pararon las compras de F-35 en Marzo por la crisis economica causada por el virus. Pero el 28 de Mayo recularon y el ministro de defensa Italiano dijo que las compras de F-35 siguen adelante.



Posiblemente fue una forma de chantagear a Trump. Boeing esta alineada con el DoD (pentagono) y con Trump. A final de Mayo recularon. Hipotesizo que la idea venia del norte de los Alpes.


----------



## sans-pisito (30 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pero tal vez tengan preparada otra narrativa con la que retomar el control sobre los acontecimientos. Aquí la portada del Economist:



De otro hilo:



jos3l3 dijo:


> Yo lo interpreto como que cada vez habrá más reclamos para infundir miedos.
> El niño simboliza la guerra, guerra psicológica porque siempre habrá nuevos escenarios que propicieran mensajes angustiosos en un mundo muy poco estable con un ambiente familiar en desconfianza total.
> 
> Los pájaros son usa, Europa y la dupla china-rusis y una de las tres se teme que caerá porque cada parte tiene sus propios problemas estructurales y las crisis que vienen las van a azotar mucho más que a las otras dos partes. Al fin al cabo son modelos económicos y sociales diferentes y todo esto afectara a cada parte de forma diferente.
> ...



¿una manera de decir que la City de Londres esta alineada con USA, no con Europa? ¿Brexit duro a final de año?



Spielzeug dijo:


> Las doce menos un minuto...



¿final del mes de Diciembre? ¿coincidiendo con el deadline del Brexit?


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> De otro hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De aquí a diciembre es muchísimo tiempo viendo lo rápido de los acontecimientos. Apenas se puede distinguir el ruido de la información, ahogado entre el ruido el sistema monetario se va preparando para una nuevo esquema que sustituya al actual.
Se está gestionando entre bambalinas la digitalización del sistema monetario al menos a nivel de bancos centrales:

Bundesbank treibt digitale Finanzinnovationen für Zentralbanken voran - 30.06.20 - BÖRSE ONLINE

El Bundesbank se congratula de ser un nodo en esquema de digitalización del sistema monetario en un proyecto que une a los bancos centrales occidentales. Han abierto sedes en mercados orientales.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jun 2020)

En el mercado del oro parece que cambian algunas tendencias :

En "precio COMEX ya ha tocado los 1800$, en "precio LBMA" entre 15 y 20$ más barato. Sigue el spread entre Londres y Nueva York sigue muy por encima de los 1 o 2 dólares habituales en la etapa pre-virus.

Es curioso que pese a los máximos históricos en los inventarios del COMEX y el récord de importación desde Suiza (y posiblemente reciban de más sitios) haya semejante diferencia entre ambos. Entiendo que estando tan bien abastecido, la diferencia de precio entre ambas plazas se debe a que la demanda proviene de intentar liquidar los dólares que inundan el mundo en oro físico. Ante el premium respecto a otros sitios, el oro físico de refinerías y mineros se dirige al COMEX para ser liquidado allí, de ahí que hayan aumentado los inventarios:






Hay que destacar el fuerte aumento de la proporción de elegible sobre registered. Pese a tener más costes, los propietarios prefieren tener su oro localizado y en principio listo para sacarlo de allí a su voluntad. Es un oro papel un poco más cercano al oro físico que el otro... Demuestra que hay poca confianza en el COMEX.

La tendencia a pedir envío de físico va de récord en récord:






La diferencia de precio entre Londres y Nueva York cómo lo justifican ahora? sigue habiendo pocos vuelos comerciales? No parece que las refinerías Suizas tengan problema en exportar bastantes toneladas de oro a EEUU.

Porqué sigue sin funcionar el arbitraje? Tal vez funcione pero la presión por liquidar reservas de oro en dólares hagan que persista la diferencia de precios...

Que va a pasar si hay futuros cierres por rebrotes? Parece que va a seguir aumentando la presión sobre el COMEX... Si aumentase mucho, tendrían que cerrarlo y reabrir con otro precio.


----------



## sans-pisito (30 Jun 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


>



En este hilo podeis ver la portada de The Economist a mas resolucion:

Rumor: - The Economist, portada de JUNE 27TH-JULY 3RD 2020

Rebuscando entre los detalles el enchufe que aparece a la derecha es del contienente europeo. No es un enchufe commonwealth (britanico) ni americano. Recordemos que The Economist tiene su sede en Londres.

Como ponia en el mensaje anterior el pajaro del centro seria Europa que cae sobre la sombra negra (Africa). El pajaro de la izqda EEUU y el de la derecha pequeño que vuela alto China.

El niño tiene casco como de ir a la guerra, y no lleva mascara antigas ¿quiere decir que los jóvenes van a pasar lo peor?

El niño tiene un escudo en el jersey, pero no logro distinguirlo.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Jul 2020)

Parece que hay alianza firme China Pakistán para mantener la estabilizar la estabilidad en la zona e impulsar el corredor pakistaní de la ruta de la Seda. Pakistán comparte las aspiraciones Chinas respecto a gestionar lo que considera sus asuntos internos sin interferencias exteriores:
https://www.beltandroad.news/2020/0...n-agree-to-jointly-defend-regional-stability/







Viñeta del China Daily.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jul 2020)

Parece que se van definiendo los bandos, por un lado la zona anglo abre frentes con India, Canadá y ahora también con Londres:

Is UK trying to launch another opium war against China? - Global Times

Por otro lado, Europa parece que se desliga de ese bando según esta viñeta del China Daily:


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jul 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> En este hilo podeis ver la portada de The Economist a mas resolucion:
> 
> Rumor: - The Economist, portada de JUNE 27TH-JULY 3RD 2020
> 
> ...



el niño lleva el simbolo de la paz en rojo.


----------



## _______ (8 Jul 2020)

Oh sorpresa, la gente muere, la gripe existe


----------



## Vilux (8 Jul 2020)

China ha creado el pánico y el falsitest que ha distribuido gratis por el mundo entero.

El resto son enfermedades ya existentes recatalogadas con (o sin) el falsitest.


----------



## Vayavaya (8 Jul 2020)

Gran síntesis de Vilux en hilo iluminador.
A dia de hoy, la Merckel ya saluda como los chinos.
La mala noticia es que España es un reino de Taifas muy goloso y poco estable. Parece que Catalunya va a servir como ejemplo de lo que sucede si se lleva la contraria a los que van ganando la guerra.
Y de paso "bombardearán" Barcelona, otra vez.

edito tremendo gazapo


----------



## sans-pisito (8 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> El resto son enfermedades ya existentes recatalogadas con (o sin) el falsitest.



Y mucha iatrogenia.


----------



## paraisofiscal (8 Jul 2020)

Puede usted negar la realidad cuanto le apetezca. Tengo más de cuarenta años y jamás he visto a una gripe cerrar dieciséis negocios a mi alrededor, en el plazo de dos meses.


----------



## _______ (8 Jul 2020)

Tu apreciación y comentarios subjetivos o faltos de rigor no importan para nada frente a la verdad de que no Ayma muertes que años anteriores


----------



## tristezadeclon (8 Jul 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Puede usted negar la realidad cuanto le apetezca. Tengo más de cuarenta años y jamás he visto a una gripe cerrar dieciséis negocios a mi alrededor, en el plazo de dos meses.




de tu cita y de la q la origina, solo se puede deducir una verdad incuestionable

este es un puto hilo de viejunos






















si, yo tb tengo mas de 40


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (8 Jul 2020)

Llevo varios días viendo artículos sobre el asunto del COMEX, pero como todo esto es nuevo para mí todavía no termino de entenderlo...

Puede ser que a los inversores les entré entrando el ansia viva por deshacerse de dólares y no solo están comprando oro físico, sino que además quieren guardarlo ellos mismos?


----------



## Pinovski (8 Jul 2020)

Eres bienvenido, yo tampoco me trago lo de que el virus no existe (tampoco lo de que es más destructivo casi que el Ébola, un punto más intermedio). He visto yo mismo como alrededor de mi entorno ha ido cayendo gente en tiempo récord, obviamente de algo que no estaba ahí antes. Te entiendo porque básicamente te intentan hacer creer que mueren de gripe, de simple sugestión psicológica o del susto y eso con familiares, amigos o gente a la que conoces duele mucho, pero ya te digo que no merece la pena calentarse ni debatir. Con todo, yo participo y sigo este hilo de burbuja.info, para mí el mejor ahora mismo sin lugar a dudas. Simplemente no gastes energía discutiendo porque en mi experiencia en este tema cada uno tiene ya sus opiniones muy cerradas y no merece la pena. 


La gente construye su mapa de la realidad y eso le aporta seguridad y tranquilidad, si su teoría no encaja les incomoda y la confianza que tenían en su comprensión de la realidad se hace añicos, por eso aunque vean señales contradictorias intentarán aferrarse a que el virus no existe a toda costa para poder seguir manteniendo la sensación de comprender o controlar la realidad. Cada uno que piense lo que quiera, al fin y al cabo no cambia tanto lo que es la esencia del hilo sea de una forma y otra.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vilux (8 Jul 2020)

Tienes que mirar el cuadro completo, síntomas y cambios en los tratamientos.

Una persona con meumonía "covid" es entubada automáticamente y se le administran antirretrovirales del SIDA. Está demostrado que la intubación temprana mata.

En cambio una persona con neumonía "no covid" recibe un tratamiento paliativo mucho menos agresivo.

El resultado es lógico, mueren mas pacientes con diagnóstico de "covid", que es un diagnóstico falso consistente en dar positivo a un test chino que nadie sabe realmente por qué da positivo.


----------



## Vilux (8 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> He visto yo mismo como alrededor de mi entorno ha ido cayendo gente en tiempo récord, *obviamente de algo que no estaba ahí antes*.



Claro que lo hay:

1. Un test que re-etiqueta cualquier enfermedad como "covid".
2. Un tratamiento mas agresivo: intubación automática + antirretrovirales del SIDA.

Mas que suficiente para que la mortalidad de esas enfermedades aumente sin invocar virus extraordinarios. 

Culpar a un "virus" solo es una maniobra para descargar de responsabilidad a todos los actores


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (8 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Claro que lo hay:
> 
> 1. Un test que re-etiqueta cualquier enfermedad como "covid".
> 2. Un tratamiento mas agresivo: intubación automática + antirretrovirales del SIDA.
> ...



El punto 2 referido a las UCI de hospitales. Yo añadiría para atención primaria:

3. Se ha dejado de atender a pacientes con infección respiratoria y no se evalúa si puede tener una neumonía bacteriana. Solo se receta Paracetamol por teléfono.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Jul 2020)

Es un virus con GPS que en función del país donde se encuentra es más o menos infeccioso y letal... Cada país pone sus propias medidas y protocolos lo que se traduce en que cada país da las cifras que le viene en gana. 

Diferentes protocolos y medidas = diferentes mortandades oficiales 

Independientemente de si existe o no, lo que si que es cierto es que está siendo utilizado como escusa por parte de China para parar la cadena de pagos y distribución a voluntad en un contexto internacional en el que se iba a intentar gestionar el reset del sistema financiero mediante la narrativa del cambio climático:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

La narrativa del virus rompe con la narrativa del apocalipsis climático y deja el guión en manos de China que maneja los tiempos de futuros rebrotes y decide que países cumplen con sus criterios de "salud" para comerciar o no con ellos.

Como muestra de la reorganización de la economía y la geopolítica con la escusa de la pandemia, este artículo es de hoy:

Asian industrial chain needs RCEP for new growth momentum amid COVID-19 - Global Times

_La pandemia de coronavirus ha planteado desafíos sin precedentes para la cadena de suministro global y el orden comercial mundial, que no puede ser resuelto por un solo país. Es por eso que la cadena industrial asiática necesita un nuevo acuerdo comercial de beneficio mutuo más que nunca, y no hay tiempo que perder.

Como la economía más grande entre todos los estados miembros participantes de RCEP, China fue la primera en controlar el virus y devolver sus actividades económicas a la normalidad. China también ha dejado en claro que continuará con su agenda de apertura, que está destinada a beneficiar aún más a las economías asiáticas en el marco del RCEP en el futuro.

Cabe señalar que incluso con el acuerdo RCEP, la cadena industrial asiática aún enfrentará desafíos y dificultades durante el próximo período de transición. Por lo tanto, los preparativos siguen siendo esenciales para algunas pérdidas económicas temporales y turbulencias._


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jul 2020)

Nunca sabremos que ha ocurrido realmente.

Lo que seguro ha sido diferente a otras veces han sido las medidas adoptadas que han causado muchísimo estrés por el miedo a morir, la separación de los seres queridos, la reclusión domiciliaria, pérdida de ingresos...

No creo que ningún médico niegue que el estrés deprime el sistema inmunológico y que enfermedades oportunistas se ceban con quienes tengan las defensas bajas. 

No sabemos si es una "nueva y peligrosa" enfermedad. Lo que si que sabemos es que jamás se había estresado tanto a la población: se le ha metido el miedo a morir, se le ha privado de su libertad y a muchos de su medio para ganarse la vida, se le ha aislado de sus seres queridos... 

Las medidas contra la supuesta enfermedad tienen efectos sobre la salud. Si la nueva medicina germánica está en lo cierto, el miedo a morir provoca problemas respiratorios graves tipo neumonía. Dicho de otro modo, el miedo a morir (inducido por los medios) provoca síntomas similares a los del coronavirus. 

De todos modos, los efectos geopolíticos, económicos y monetarios del virus son los mismos sea el covid-19 real o inventado. Como muestra la evolución de los diferentes activos este año:






Un segundo rebrote dejaría al oro como único refugio válido en tiempos víricos.

Que cada cual crea lo que estime más conveniente. Eso sí, es más sano mentalmente no creer en "virus mutantes asesinos" que puedes llevar dentro y hacer que mates involuntariamente a tu familia y amigos. O que tu familia y amigos pueden matarte si se acercan a ti...


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 Jul 2020)

*Alemania Comisión de Investigación Extraparlamentaria sobre Corona*


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jul 2020)

USA Rare Earth’s ambitious plans for domestic supply chain

EEUU a la carrera para asegurarse las tierras raras que necesita su industria. Es una cuestión de seguridad nacional ya que son necesarias tanto para la fabricación de armamento como de medicinas.

Según China, no es posible hacerlo en el corto plazo ya que las minas necesitan cerca de cinco años para estar operativas. Además, su monopolio sobre ellas le permite controlar los precios haciendo que sean inviables para la iniciativa privada:

Why the U.S. can’t break China’s Monopoly on Rare Earth Metals? - Belt & Road News

La inviabilidad de la iniciativa privada para reestablecer la cadena de distribución evitando las fábricas chinas va a obligar a un mayor intervencionismo de los Estados.

Otro frente de batalla es la gestión de residuos:
Recycle, don't dump solid waste elsewhere - Chinadaily.com.cn

China dejará de procesar residuos procedentes del exterior. Serán necesarias grandes inversiones para poder procesar lo que hasta ahora se enviaba a China y de nuevo será necesaria la participación del estado para ello.

____________

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tatianakoffman/2020/07/01/senate-moves-closer-to-digital-dollar/

Las divisas digitales van a ser necesarias para gestionar la cada vez mayor participación del estado en la economía. Este proceso va a dejar claro que el banco central es realmente el elemento principal del estado con consecuencias en el sistema político.

También va a aumentar la competencia entre las diferentes divisas digitales. En el artículo comentan que el dólar digital tiene que ser mejor que el yuan digital. La forma más fácil de superar al resto de divisas digitales es respaldarlas con oro... La competencia entre divisas llevará a ello.


----------



## GreenBack (9 Jul 2020)

Nunca ha habido una campaña de terror como esta. Esa es la diferencia, aparte de los tratamientos yatrogénicos. Nocebo+yatrogenia+gerontocidio. Ahí tienes tu cóctel.
Aunque tú no lo sabes, en 2012 murieron más de 23.000 personas de gripe, sin necesidad de terror televisivo con contador de muertos, ni gerontocidios en residencias de ancianos.


----------



## GreenBack (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## stiff upper lip (9 Jul 2020)

Es tu experiencia personal, yo sin embargo no conozco a ningún fallecido por coronavirus, ni conocido de conocido, ni siquiera a un enfermo, ni siquiera un positivo. Nada.

Soy yo la anomalía estadística o lo eres tú? Los números globales indican que eres tú.


----------



## raluma (10 Jul 2020)

http://httactualidad.rt.com/actualidad/359418-iran-reporta-explosiones-cortes-energiaps://

Hola, lo pongo aquí, que sumado a las "explosiones" de todos estos días...


Una explosión atribuida a Israel obliga a Irán a ralentizar su programa nuclear


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

@Hiperbóreo : Países colindantes presentan cifras dispares respecto al virus lo que da varias posibilidades:

1. El virus tiene GPS y sabe dónde se encuentra produciendo cepas específicas en cada país, respetando las fronteras.

2. Las medidas y protocolos que toma cada país tienen efectos en la salud de la población y por tanto en la mortalidad del supuesto "nuevo virus", de ahí la diferencia entre países colindantes.

3. Cada país se saca las cifras de la manga e impone la narrativa que le conviene para gestionar el colapso de la economía mundial derivado de que China parase la cadena de distribución por el supuesto "virus" que había descubierto. De ahí que cada país tome diferentes medidas y presente diferentes cifras.


La versión oficial en los medios es que es un virus que afecta diferente según el país en el que se encuentra. Los efectos sobre la salud de recluir varios meses a la población en su casa aterrorizandola con el miedo a morir son completamente ignorados en los "estudios científicos".


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Jul 2020)

Ah eso es perfecto, nosotros tenemos que inventarnos argumentos nuevos cada día mientras los creyentes podéis cómodamente afirmaros en la narrativa oficial sanitaria. 

Mire argumentos en contra hay los que hay, que son muchos. Es lógico que si os espeñais en repetir las mismas mentiras se os Rebata con lo que hay para hacerlo.


----------



## monard (10 Jul 2020)

La Pandemia es una campaña de terror global como no se ha visto hasta la fecha-lo he leído por ahí arriba-.
El miedo es el destructor de destructores. Se lo lleva todo por delante, pero al fin y al cabo es hijo de la ignorancia... Así que, ¿cómo saber lo que está pasando realmente? Sologripistas y Follamascarillas abordan el asunto desde los extremos, mientras los magos (políticos, periodistas) dictan lo que es real y lo que no. ¿Y quién tiene el poder de instaurar el miedo a escala global? Entonces se sabe ya lo que pasa, porque los magos siempre están a sueldo, y una vez más esto es obra de los contratantes-los dueños de toooodas las obras que se realizan por aquí abajo-. Estos figuras generan caos para instaurar a continuación un nuevo orden, más acorde a sus deseos... El Gatopardismo de toda la vida, aunque esta vez lo están haciendo a escala planetaria.


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Jul 2020)

LOS AMIGOS DE TUS PADRES HAN SIDO ASESINADOS SIGUIENDO UN PROTOCOLO. TU PADRE HA TENIDO MAS SUERTE POR AHORA.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (10 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Es tu experiencia personal, yo sin embargo no conozco a ningún fallecido por coronavirus, ni conocido de conocido, ni siquiera a un enfermo, ni siquiera un positivo. Nada.
> 
> Soy yo la anomalía estadística o lo eres tú? Los números globales indican que eres tú.



Mi hermano y mi jefe han tenido el bicho, ambos entorno a los 40 palos. Mi jefe en concreto estuvo muy chungo, no le ingresaron porque fue en medio del colapso sanitario en Madrid, pero quedó hecho cisco tras casi un mes de jodienda coronovírica, con un 20 kilos menos y algunas lagunas mentales.

Ha habido más conocidos contagiados, pero con los que más trato tengo son esos dos casos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Mi hermano y mi jefe han tenido el bicho, ambos entorno a los 40 palos. Mi jefe en concreto estuvo muy chungo, no le ingresaron porque fue en medio del colapso sanitario en Madrid, pero quedó hecho cisco tras casi un mes de jodienda coronovírica, con un 20 kilos menos y algunas lagunas mentales.
> 
> Ha habido más conocidos contagiados, pero con los que más trato tengo son esos dos casos.



Y ninguno de los dos a día de hoy sabe lo que tuvo realmente. 

Por cierto ya sois dos foreros que os leo con ejemplo de pérdida exacta de 20 kilos. No sé Rick.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (10 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Y ninguno de los dos a día de hoy sabe lo que tuvo realmente.
> 
> Por cierto ya sois dos foreros que os leo con ejemplo de pérdida exacta de 20 kilos. No sé Rick.



Vaya, me has pillado. Tendré que decirle a mi contacto de la OMS que lo de los 20 kilos está cantando ya, que hay 2 personas hablando de ello y la poca probabilidad de que se de algo así empieza a llamar la atención a los despertados (que es como os llamamos en nuestro concíbulos plandémicos).


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

Para las opciones 2 y 3 no hace falta ningún virus para explicar lo ocurrido: la mortalidad es atribuible a las medidas adoptadas o directamente las cifras de contagios y muertes son inventadas por cada país. Si no hace falta un virus para explicar lo que ocurre, lo más probable es que el supuesto virus no exista o, simplemente, es la gripe común rebautizada comercialmente para que parezca que es un "nuevo producto" que requiere por tanto nuevas medidas y protocolos para combatirlo. En los casos 2 y 3 lo que hay es narrativa exclusivamente, no hay necesidad de un virus real para crear la narrativa...

Lo que no tiene sentido es que el virus actúe de forma diferente en función de dónde se encuentre. Si hay diferencias entre países, lo más probable es que haya diferentes medidas, protocolos y narrativas (y por tanto el virus queda fuera de la explicación)

Siendo la narrativa lo principal en la guerra de IV generación, se entiende los movimientos que está habiendo respecto a las redes sociales de los diferentes bandos en conflicto. En este caso se va a banear la red social china TikTok junto con otras apps:

TikTok Is Becoming A New Battleground For Tech Politics | SafeHaven.com

El control sobre las redes sociales es vital para gestionar la narrativa que interesa a cada bando...


----------



## ESC (10 Jul 2020)

Lo que no acabo de ver es el regreso al patrón oro.

Cambiar de sistema SWIFT a cadena de bloques tampoco es que sea la panacea, para qué engañarnos.

----------------------------------------------

Tantas viñetas prometiendo un regreso al oro y yo aquí emocionado ante la perspectiva. ¿Hemos atravesado un punto de no retorno quizás?. ¿Estamos condenados a regirnos por dinero fiat?.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (10 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de ver es el regreso al patrón oro.
> 
> Cambiar de sistema SWIFT a cadena de bloques tampoco es que sea la panacea, para qué engañarnos.
> 
> ...



La cosa no creo que sea que vayamos a volver al patrón oro de golpe, sino que el dólar perdería su hegemonía y en ese escenario, sin el milagro de la multiplicación del petro-dólar, el oro cobraría un papel mucho más relevante. Y hay que tener en cuenta que tanto Rusia (que sigue siendo el mejor aliado de Europa de cara a intercambiar recursos) como China son grandes compradores de oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de ver es el regreso al patrón oro.
> 
> Cambiar de sistema SWIFT a cadena de bloques tampoco es que sea la panacea, para qué engañarnos.
> 
> ...



Sistema SWIFT no auditable públicamente = sistema unilateral sin competencia (sistema opaco)

Criptomonedas redimibles en oro auditables públicamente = sistema multilateral con competencia (sistema transparente)

Por lo pronto, el lanzamiento del cripto-yuan obliga al resto de actores a emitir sus propias criptos y a competir frente a las demás. 

Cómo superar al resto de criptodivisas si hay competencia entre ellas? Haciéndola redimible por oro a un cambio fijo.

Hasta entonces tendremos divisas fiat como unidad de cuenta y medio de pago por un lado y oro como reserva de valor por otro (conocido como escenario "Freegold")


----------



## ESC (10 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> La cosa no creo que sea que vayamos a volver al patrón oro de golpe...



No creo que regresemos al patrón oro tan siquiera, ni de golpe ni como una transición amable en la que cohabiten dos tipos de patrones diferentes.



Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> ...sino que el dólar perdería su hegemonía y en ese escenario, sin el milagro de la multiplicación del petro-dólar, el oro cobraría un papel mucho más relevante. Y hay que tener en cuenta que tanto Rusia (que sigue siendo el mejor aliado de Europa de cara a intercambiar recursos) como China son grandes compradores de oro.



Eso me cuadra más.


----------



## ESC (10 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Sistema SWIFT no auditable públicamente = sistema unilateral sin competencia (sistema opaco)
> 
> Criptomonedas redimibles en oro auditables públicamente = sistema multilateral con competencia (sistema transparente)
> 
> ...



Le pregunto ya que está usted bien informado. ¿Qué tiempos estima para que veamos dicho proceso?.

1º- Cripto-yuan.

2º- Resto de países adoptan idéntico sistema, criptoEuro, criptoDolar.

3º- Cambio fijo por oro.

¿Cuando veríamos esta tercera etapa?. Ya que esto parece que va para largo.

-----------------------------------

Deme una estimación en petit comité.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Le pregunto ya que está usted bien informado. ¿Qué tiempos estima para que veamos dicho proceso?.
> 
> 1º- Cripto-yuan.
> 
> ...



1. El cripto-yuan está en fase beta desde abril en varias ciudades chinas. A lo largo de este año debería empezar a implementarse a gran escala dentro de China y el próximo año comenzar con su internacionalización.

2. Los bancos centrales están en una carrera contrarreloj para sacar sus propias criptos. A lo largo de los dos próximos años deberían salir al mercado las principales.

3. La competencia entre criptos debería conducir a respaldar la cripto en oro para superar al resto de alternativas. En los próximos cinco - diez años debería estar listo.

Si surgen iniciativas privadas de criptos redimibles en metales con aceptación en el mercado, presionarian a las alternativas estatales y obligarían a seguir los mismos pasos en menos tiempo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Jul 2020)

Tangled Abstract Fallacy dijo:


> Vaya, me has pillado. Tendré que decirle a mi contacto de la OMS que lo de los 20 kilos está cantando ya, que hay 2 personas hablando de ello y la poca probabilidad de que se de algo así empieza a llamar la atención a los despertados (que es como os llamamos en nuestro concíbulos plandémicos).



Eso será válido a nivel global, aquí en burbuja tenemos un ecosistema más reducido, Y a mí me basta para sospechar (no lo aseguro) que te lo inventas. Además tú caso particular es irrelevante, el que yo no conozca a nadie ni remotamente supuestamente enfermo de un supuesto virus tampoco es prueba de nada. Pero hay muchas otras evidencias que imagino habrás descartado alegremente y que si eres asiduo del foro habrás leído.

Por muy ingenioso que te creas.


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 1. El cripto-yuan está en fase beta desde abril en varias ciudades chinas. A lo largo de este año debería empezar a implementarse a gran escala dentro de China y el próximo año comenzar con su internacionalización.
> 
> 2. Los bancos centrales están en una carrera contrarreloj para sacar sus propias criptos. A lo largo de los dos próximos años deberían salir al mercado las principales.
> 
> ...



Spiel, cuando dices crypto me imagino que te refieres simplemente a moneda digital, porque no me creo ni por un momento que esas monedas vayan a parecerse ni de lejos a Bitcoin, ni en ser deflacionarias ni en tener la más remota posibilidad de privacidad sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Spiel, cuando dices crypto me imagino que te refieres simplemente a moneda digital, porque no me creo ni por un momento que esas monedas vayan a parecerse ni de lejos a Bitcoin, ni en ser deflacionarias ni en tener la más remota posibilidad de privacidad sino todo lo contrario.



Posiblemente sea formato cripto por las transparencia que ofrece este formato respecto a bases de datos centralizadas.

Para que tenga aceptación mundial el formato debe ser auditable públicamente (los usuarios pueden saber cuantos tokens hay en circulación). 

En caso de patrón oro, el formato cripto permite auditar simultáneamente el oro y el token que lo representa lo cual supone un sistema mucho más transparente y difícil de trampear que los sistemas que ha habido hasta ahora.

En principio, la competencia entre las diferentes divisas sería una competencia por lograr la mayor transparencia y atraer así al mercado. La versión más transparente debería ser la que se imponga por lo que posiblemente el formato cripto sea el que triunfe frente a sistemas centralizados que son mucho más opacos en su funcionamiento.

Efectivamente no tiene nada que ver con el BTC que por otra parte perderá su razón de ser una vez exista una alternativa monetaria que además de unidad de cuenta y medio de pago sea también reserva de valor. En cualquier caso, el BTC no sirve como patrón monetario por su limitada capacidad para procesar pagos:

Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial


----------



## stiff upper lip (10 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Posiblemente sea formato cripto por las transparencia que ofrece este formato respecto a bases de datos centralizadas.
> 
> Para que tenga aceptación mundial el formato debe ser auditable públicamente (los usuarios pueden saber cuantos tokens hay en circulación).
> 
> ...



Para que las nuevas monedas sean refugio real de valor no pueden ser inflacionarias, es decir su número debe ser limitado. Y yo no veo a la élite financiera disparándose en el pie de esa manera, sin poder crear moneda a su antojo

De todas maneras invoco al @Sr.Mojón para que nos ilumine al respecto.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Para que las nuevas monedas sean refugio real de valor no pueden ser inflacionarias, es decir su número debe ser limitado. Y yo no veo a la élite financiera disparándose en el pie de esa manera, sin poder crear moneda a su antojo



La élite financiera tiene dos opciones:

1. Imponer una divisa mundial con monopolio de emisión. Aquí entra la narrativa del cambio climático:
Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

2. Competir con otras divisas públicas y privadas. Esta dinámica es la que acabaría conduciendo a un patrón oro 2.0 en forma de cripto redimible en oro.

Mientras tanto, estamos en el escenario Freegold (medio de pago en divisa fiat y reserva de valor en oro). La élite financiera de cada zona no se fía de la moneda que emite el resto de países por lo que los excedentes de divisas fiat que tenga los cambiará en oro en los mercados en los que acepten dichas divisas. 

El precio del oro irá de máximo en máximo en las diferentes divisas tal y como está ocurriendo ahora (sólo queda el dólar por superar los máximos históricos). Es cuestion de tiempo que la mayoría de los ciudadanos actúen igual que los bancos centrales: dinero fiat como medio de pago y oro como reserva de valor.


----------



## Tangled Abstract Fallacy (10 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Eso será válido a nivel global, aquí en burbuja tenemos un ecosistema más reducido, Y a mí me basta para sospechar (no lo aseguro) que te lo inventas. Además tú caso particular es irrelevante, el que yo no conozca a nadie ni remotamente supuestamente enfermo de un supuesto virus tampoco es prueba de nada. Pero hay muchas otras evidencias que imagino habrás descartado alegremente y que si eres asiduo del foro habrás leído.
> 
> Por muy ingenioso que te creas.



Lo cierto es que fuiste tú el primero en darle valor a los casos particulares al preguntarte si eras una anomalía estadística.

No me invento nada, uno de los casos fue contagiado en una residencia de ancianos, el otro fue durante los virulentos brotes madrileños.

Luego conozco más casos de oídas, pero esos ya no los cuento, así como tampoco a los que de "debí tener el coronabicho ese, porque pasé una gripe muy chunga en enero".

Lo que no conozco ni directa ni indirectamente es gente con muertos en su haber a costa de esto.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Jul 2020)

Los médicos (como todo el mundo) tienen sesgos cognitivos. Es el mismo sesgo que tienen las embarazadas que dicen ver muchas más embarazadas que antes de estarlo:

Vemos más embarazadas cuando estamos embarazadas

Se llama sesgo de confirmación:
Sesgo de confirmación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> El *sesgo de confirmación* o *sesgo confirmatorio* es la tendencia a favorecer, buscar, interpretar, y recordar, la información que confirma las propias creencias



Te aseguro que este año cualquier radiografía de una neumonía habrá sido vista por mas médicos que otros años. Esos médicos consciente o inconscientemente han estado buscando síntomas de coronavirus en los pacientes y creerán haber visto más neumonías (y más graves) que otros años. De la misma manera que las embarazadas ven más embarazadas que antes de estarlo ellas... Hay más embarazadas que antes? NO, es un sesgo cognitivo.

Este año he visto como la médico de mi pueblo estaba histérica diagnosticando como coronavirus los síntomas que los años anteriores hubiesen sido un simple gripe. 

No tiene sentido crear un virus de laboratorio cuando mediante una narrativa puedes conseguir los mismos efectos sin riesgo alguno y sin peligro de perder el control de la situación.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jul 2020)

La navaja de Okham te llevaría a pensar que las brujas existían ya que el 99% creía en ellas...

Seguir órdenes sin cuestionarlas no es ninguna conspiración, es lo más común.

Cumplir protocolos sin cuestionarlos no es ninguna conspiración, es lo más común.

Creer en cosas absurdas sin cuestionarlas no es ninguna conspiración, es lo más común.

La caza de brujas no requiere de ninguna conspiración para producirse. Basta con una creencia absurda y cumplir órdenes aplicando un protocolo sin cuestionarse nada.

Respecto al exceso de mortandad, lo único diferente a otros años han sido las medidas y los protocolos que se han aplicado. La navaja de okham diría que las muertes se deben a lo único que ha cambiado respecto a otros años: las medidas y los protocolos que han implementado.

Cada país ha hecho sus propias medidas y protocolos lo que se ha traducido en que cada país tiene diferentes mortalidades. Puedes atribuir a diferentes cepas esa disparidad pero es más probable que sean diferentes medidas y protocolos que han aplicado los diferentes países.

Que los virus afecten diferente según cada país no tiene sentido. Los virus no distinguen fronteras, los protocolos y las medidas si que lo hacen.


----------



## Ignorante1 (11 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La navaja de Okham te llevaría a pensar que las brujas existían ya que el 99% creía en ellas...
> 
> Seguir órdenes sin cuestionarlas no es ninguna conspiración, es lo más común.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razòn, ten cuidado que eres un loco, si te consuela soy tan loco como tu, solo que yo no tengo tanto valor. En la calle se aprecia que nos quieren quemar vivos y están como locos contra los que no llevamos bozal aunque en donde vivo yo por el paseo marítimo somos mayoría sin el. Tu tienes suerte de vivir en el paraíso así y todo ten cuidado pues te irán perturbar igualmente.


----------



## ESC (11 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Para que las nuevas monedas sean refugio real de valor no pueden ser inflacionarias, es decir su número debe ser limitado. Y yo no veo a la élite financiera disparándose en el pie de esa manera, sin poder crear moneda a su antojo
> 
> De todas maneras invoco al @Sr.Mojón para que nos ilumine al respecto.



Sí, no verá a la banca financiera disparándose en el pie de esa manera pero sobre todo no verá a ningún estado. Aparentemente y me explico:

La banca pone las reglas de juego y los estados simplemente compiten entre si. No se estable un vínculo a un metal precioso buscando una limitación por las propias virtudes que esta pueda presentar a la hora de regirnos en un mercado, se adoptaría dicha medida en tal caso porque los países competidores y ellos mismos han agotado el modelo del dinero creado de la nada. 

Con lo cual, no hay fondo ideológico alguno más allá de estados que compiten entre ellos y una banca que actúa como gran unificadora de la reglas de juego. 

Si lo piensa de este modo, verá que nadie se pega un tiro en el pie y en el fondo es todo circunstancial.


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Sí, no verá a la banca financiera disparándose en el pie de esa manera pero sobre todo no verá a ningún estado. Aparentemente y me explico:
> 
> La banca pone las reglas de juego y los estados simplemente compiten entre si. No se estable un vínculo a un metal precioso buscando una limitación por las propias virtudes que esta pueda presentar a la hora de regirnos en un mercado, se adoptaría dicha medida en tal caso porque los países competidores y ellos mismos han agotado el modelo del dinero creado de la nada.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que veo también es que semejante jugada lleva por fuerza a la condonación de deuda. No habrá ningún reset sin ella.

A lo mejor eso explica el frenesí de la clase política española por echarlo todo abajo y endeudarse a tope, porque saben que viene el perdón. Si es así, vaya actitud más miserable.


----------



## ESC (11 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo lo que veo también es que semejante jugada lleva por fuerza a la condonación de deuda. No habrá ningún reset sin ella.
> 
> A lo mejor eso explica el frenesí de la clase política española por echarlo todo abajo y endeudarse a tope, porque saben que viene el perdón. Si es así, vaya actitud más miserable.



No va a haber perdón, como mucho hay un crash total.

Se habla con demasiada ligereza de una condonación de deuda.

1º- Cuando se habla de perdonar la deuda, como mucho, se refieren a que China le perdona el pago del interés de la misma a ciertos países Africanos durante el período de un año.

No hay nadie dispuesto a perdonar toda la deuda externa que han contraído para con el.

2º- Pongamos que se empiezan a tachar ceros a nivel global, ¿Mediante qué organismo de escala GLOBAL se llevaría a cabo tal procedimiento?.

En caso de llevarse a cabo implicaría la consolidación del globalismo.

...

El período que estamos viviendo... abruma bastante.


----------



## Carlx (11 Jul 2020)

Condonar deuda significa sacar dinero de la economía...

El 97% del dinero son depósitos creados por la banca comercial, cuando los préstamos asociados a esos depósitos (deuda) se pagan, ese dinero deja de existir.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Para que las nuevas monedas sean refugio real de valor no pueden ser inflacionarias, es decir su número debe ser limitado. Y yo no veo a la élite financiera disparándose en el pie de esa manera, sin poder crear moneda a su antojo
> 
> De todas maneras invoco al @Sr.Mojón para que nos ilumine al respecto.



Tal cual. Es algo que es tan básico y tan evidente que no sé ni por qué hay que comentarlo. El dinero forma parte del contrato social y es la unidad de cuenta en el que la sociedad mantiene constancia de las deudas contraídas. Ninguna de las partes de ese "contrato social" debe tener control del botón con el que falsificarlo. Spielzeug, es un viejo conocido y, como buen goldbug, es plenamente consciente de ello.

Me has pegado un susto de tres pares de cojones con la invocación en el tapatalk. Me han salido campanitas por todas partes.


----------



## ESC (11 Jul 2020)

Lo expresaría de otra forma:



Carlx dijo:


> Condonar deuda significa sacar dinero de la economía...



Significa eliminar unidades monetarias que no estaban basadas en nada.



Carlx dijo:


> El 97% del dinero son depósitos creados por la banca comercial, cuando los préstamos asociados a esos depósitos (deuda) se pagan, ese dinero deja de existir.



El 97% de las unidades monetarias serían depósitos bancarios "creados" por la banca comercial en connivencia con la banca central y los estados. Cuando los préstamos asociados a esos depósitos se pagan, esas unidades monetarias se borran del circuito fiat.

----------------------------------------------

Pero sí, no deja de resultar curioso esto que comenta.


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> No va a haber perdón, como mucho hay un crash total.
> 
> Se habla con demasiada ligereza de una condonación de deuda.
> 
> ...



Bueno, cuando todos deben dinero a todos...


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tal cual. Es algo que es tan básico y tan evidente que no sé ni por qué hay que comentarlo. El dinero forma parte del contrato social y es la unidad de cuenta en el que la sociedad mantiene constancia de las deudas contraídas. Ninguna de las partes de ese "contrato social" debe tener control del botón con el que falsificarlo. Spielzeug, es un viejo conocido y, como buen goldbug, es plenamente consciente de ello.
> 
> Me has pegado un susto de tres pares de cojones con la invocación en el tapatalk. Me han salido campanitas por todas partes.



Ja,ja,ja Calopez utiliza conjuros de summoner de nivel 100 lo menos. Perdón por haberte perturbado en tu reino de tinieblas. 

Así lo veo yo también, ligar la moneda digital al oro no hace tampoco que se convierta en lo que yo entiendo por cryptomoneda pues no es más que el viejo sistema pero sin papel. Que no digo que sea peor que lo actual.


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Lo expresaría de otra forma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cual sería el efecto de la condonación en la economía real?


----------



## ESC (11 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Cual sería el efecto de la condonación en la economía real?



Esa es una muy buena pregunta, pero como le digo se habla con demasiada ligereza del reset económico y la condonación global de la deuda como para elucubrar con dicho escenario.

Lo más cercano que habría a la economía real sería una condonación entre la banca comercial y sus clientes y ese tipo de medida nadie la concibe. Me figuro que podría desatar un caos sin precedentes. ¿Todos aquellos que lleven sus cuentas al día saldrían a quemar las calles?.

Fíjese el embrollo en el que estamos metidos. La deuda lo ha atrapado todo, estamos sumidos bajo su lógica.


----------



## Merodeador (11 Jul 2020)

Ahora os dais cuenta de la guerra silenciosa ?a estas alturas ?las guerras no son como antes


----------



## sans-pisito (11 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Yo lo que veo también es que semejante jugada lleva por fuerza a la condonación de deuda. No habrá ningún reset sin ella.
> 
> A lo mejor eso explica el frenesí de la clase política española por echarlo todo abajo y endeudarse a tope, porque saben que viene el perdón. Si es así, vaya actitud más miserable.



Y la condonación de deuda lleva a la hiperinflación. Yo no estoy seguro de que vendra primero, si hiperinflación o condonación de deuda, pero ambas son equivalentes. Una lleva a la otra.

Lo que es interesante es el empeño (no solo en España) en que todo quiebre exactamente al mismo tiempo. Ese parece el objetivo de todas las prorrogas, moratorias de pagos y el empecinamiento en parar la actividad económica con confinamientos. La razón podría ser el intereres de cierto grupo en comprar barato activos estratégicos.

El guión parece ser:

- Quiebra masiva de todo a la vez (ciudadanos, empresas, estados).
- Bajada de precios y compra de activos baratos por parte de "cierto grupo".
- Condonación de deudas.
- Hiperinflación y perdida de poder adquisitivo de pensionistas, asalariados, ahorradores.


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Jul 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Esa es una muy buena pregunta, pero como le digo se habla con demasiada ligereza del reset económico y la condonación global de la deuda como para elucubrar con dicho escenario.
> 
> Lo más cercano que habría a la economía real sería una condonación entre la banca comercial y sus clientes y ese tipo de medida nadie la concibe. Me figuro que podría desatar un caos sin precedentes. ¿Todos aquellos que lleven sus cuentas al día saldrían a quemar las calles?.
> 
> Fíjese el embrollo en el que estamos metidos. La deuda lo ha atrapado todo, estamos sumidos bajo su lógica.



Ciertamente sería injusto, pero como propietario de un negocio que soy a medio plazo me beneficiaría que mis potenciales clientes se vieran libres de deuda. 

Pero no me refería a esa deuda, me refiero a la de los estados. Qué efecto tendría que el BCE perdonase la deuda de todos los miembros de la UE? Por ejemplo. En el ciudadano de a pie.

Doy por sentado que el nuevo sistema no permitiría el sobre endeudamiento de ninguna manera para evitar el riesgo moral y de reincidencia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jul 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Y la condonación de deuda lleva a la hiperinflación. Yo no estoy seguro de que vendra primero, si hiperinflación o condonación de deuda, pero ambas son equivalentes. Una lleva a la otra.
> 
> Lo que es interesante es el empeño (no solo en España) en que todo quiebre exactamente al mismo tiempo. Ese parece el objetivo de todas las prorrogas, moratorias de pagos y el empecinamiento en parar la actividad económica con confinamientos. La razón podría ser el intereres de cierto grupo en comprar barato activos estratégicos.
> 
> ...



De hecho una hiperinflacion seria una condonacion de deudas de facto.


Imaginaos que un cafe vale 30.000 euros, pues ahorras un par de cafés y liquidas la hipoteca....

Luego cuando los billetes tengan 20 cifras... Pues creamos otra moneda, decimos que eso nunca va a volver a pasar y listo...

Quien sabe quizas sea ese el plan del reset.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sans-pisito (11 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> De hecho una hiperinflacion seria una condonacion de deudas de facto.
> 
> 
> Imaginaos que un cafe vale 30.000 euros, pues ahorras un par de cafés y liquidas la hipoteca....
> ...



La condonación de deudas se habrá completado totalmente cuando haya hiperinflacción. Los primeros en condonársele la deuda serán los grandes: estados, grandes bancos, empresas too big to fail. Luego están los particulares: hipotecas, créditos para estudiar en la universidad, la deuda de la tarjeta de crédito, descubiertos en la cuenta corriente, deudas de particulares con la administración.

Pero la economía es mucho más compleja. Hay deudas de particulares con particulares. Gente que tiene pendiente un juicio por no pagar algo, conflictos entre varios avalistas de un crédito, el inquilino que lleva sin pagar a su casero desde que comenzó el confinamiento.

El reseteo de deudas TOTAL es algo que no pueden hacer el gobierno publicando disposiciones en el BOE. ¿va el BOE a mencionar los vales del Corte Inglés? ¿los vinos que Paco el del bar le fía a su cliente Joaquín? ¿la comida que le fía Carmiña en la tienda del pueblo a Maruja?

Lo que ocurrirá seguramente es que oficialmente se declararán muchas deudas impagables y los BCs tendrán que imprimir mucho dinero para cubrir los agujeros del sitema bancario, y garantizar los depósitos, y esa impresión provocará la hiperinflación que sí llevará al reseteo total.

Las deudas entre particulares no se resetearán en el BOE. Es muy complicado y sería muy impopular para los acreedores particulares. Ese último paso en el reseteo se producirá por hiperinflación.


----------



## sans-pisito (11 Jul 2020)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Doy por sentado que el nuevo sistema no permitiría el sobre endeudamiento de ninguna manera para evitar el riesgo moral y de reincidencia.



El nuevo sistema será a la Argentina, el crédito estará limitado y solamente los amigos del gobierno podrán acceder a el.


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Jul 2020)

Las mascarillas son el impuesto por respirar.

AVISO URGENTE A TODA LA POBLACIÓN


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Jul 2020)

LAS PROVINCIAS - ADJUDICACIONES

Publicada el 06/07/2020
La GENERALITAT se ha gastado en los últimos cuatro meses 65 millones de euros en mascarillas a través de adjudicaciones directas y sin concurso. El último pedido de la conselleria de Sanidad ha sido a la empresa vasca OIARSO, propietaria de la marca Bexen Medical, que suministrará 4,5 millones de mascarillas quirúrgicas a un precio de 0,35 euros. A MARIE CLAIRE se le hizo un pago de más de 1.019.546 euros por la compra de 1.053.250 unidades quirúrgicas -a 0,80 euros-. BARNA IMPORT MEDICA fue de las pioneras en suministrar modelos FFP2 a 4,30 euros. EXCLUSIVAS PASCUAL, FURIÓ, Aerotech y PALEX fueron de las algunas de las firmas contratadas.



CINCO DÍAS - INFORMACION FINANCIERA

Publicada el 15/06/2020
Dos de las cooperativas de Corporación Mondragón, ONNERA y BEXEN MEDICAL, ya han activado inversiones para producir más de 340 millones de mascarillas al año entre ambas en sus instalaciones en España. ONNERA invertirá 3 millones de euros en su filial EFFICOLD de Lucena, donde está poniendo a punto unas líneas de producción de mascarillas quirúrgicas y de protección. EFFICOLD, con medio millar de trabajadores y unas ventas anuales de 75 millones, es una de las principales empresas de Córdoba. Por su parte, BEXEN MEDICAL invirtió más de un millón de euros en tres líneas automatizadas con capacidad para fabricar diez millones de mascarillas quirúrgicas al mes para el mercado nacional.



39esGE00 - SUBVENCIONES

Publicada el 19/05/2020
El Gobierno Vasco subvencionará a las empresas NUEVA SIBOL y OIARSO con 582.876,67 euros para la compra de maquinaria para producir mascarillas quirúrgicas de uso general, y FFP2 y FFP3 para uso profesional. Ambas empresas garantizarán 10 millones de máscaras de alta protección y 120 millones de quirúrgicas en los próximos seis meses. En concreto, el acuerdo establece para NUEVA SIBOL una subvención directa de hasta 394.585 euros para producir mascarillas autofiltrantes tipo FFP2 y FFP3. Por su parte, el Gobierno Vasco le ha concedido a OIARSO una ayuda de hasta 188.291,67 euros para fabricar mascarillas quirúrgicas 2R y, en seis meses, pasará de producir 60 millones a producir 120 millones.



EXPANSION DEL PAIS VASCO - DATOS PRODUCTIVOS

Publicada el 21/04/2020
La cooperativa BEXEN MEDICAL empezará a producir la próxima semana las mascarillas encargadas por el Ministerio de Sanidad: 10 millones al mes, volumen que se duplicará previsiblemente en junio. BEXEN MEDICAL, especializada en material quirúrgico para hospitales, asumió la fabricación de mascarillas, proceso que se realizaría en las instalaciones de CIKAUTXO en Etxebarria (Bizkaia). Antes, MONDRAGON ASSEMBLY, dedicada a procesos de automatización industrial, tendría que fabricar en China las líneas de producción. En un mes, ASSEMBLY ha fabricado 4 líneas de maquinaria para producir mascarillas. El proyecto inicial supone la fabricación de 60 millones de mascarillas en seis meses.



ELECONOMISTA - DATOS PRODUCTIVOS

Publicada el 07/04/2020
La compañía BEXEN MEDICAL será la principal encargada de suministrar mascarillas en España. Sanidad lo anunció el 06/04/20 (aunque no dijo el nombre de la empresa radicada en Hernani) y aseguró que producirán a razón de 10 millones de unidades mensuales hasta completar un pedido de 60 millones de mascarillas. La compañía pertenece a la CORPORACIÓN MONDRAGÓN y según han comunicado desde este holding, otra empresa del grupo será la encargada de fabricar la máquinas que se utilizarán para la fabricación de este equipo de protección. El contrato tiene una duración semestral, pero si el gobierno quiere aprender de los errores pasados y tener un reservorio para futuras crisis, lo alargará.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Jul 2020)

Se siguen poniendo interesantes los movimientos entre Estados Unidos y China.
Esas sanciones que se intercambian, como golpes de jab, y que por ser a quienes son por parte de China no son al azar.

China impone sanciones a Rubio y Cruz por denunciar la represión en Xinjiang

China impone sanciones a Rubio y Cruz por denunciar la represión en Xinjiang

China veta a representantes de EE.UU. por cuestión de la minoría uigur | DW | 13.07.2020


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Jul 2020)

Entre medias se enciende una mecha, en el mar de China Meridional.

*China acusa a EE. UU. de "segundas intenciones" por ejercicios en Mar Meridional*

China acusa a EE. UU. de "segundas intenciones" por ejercicios en Mar Meridional | DW | 06.07.2020

*EE.UU. declara "ilegales" casi todos los reclamos de China en el Mar Meridional*


EE.UU. declara "ilegales" casi todos los reclamos de China en el Mar Meridional

EE.UU. declara

Asia.- EEUU rechaza formalmente las reivindicaciones de China en el mar de China Meridional


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/10/shelton-fed-nomination/

Parece que la votación para elegir a Judy Shelton para la fed será el día 21 de julio. En principio parece que saldrá elegida...

Para quien no esté al tanto, es una economista anti banca central y a favor del patrón oro.

Si finalmente sale elegida se va a encontrar con un panorama económico terrible. Como muestra:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/08/32-percent-of-us-households-missed-their-july-housing-payments.html

Casi un tercio de los estadounidenses no pagó su casa en el mes de julio.

Apocalipsis ninja reloaded y en una magnitud superior a la crisis de 2008
No income, no asset - Wikipedia


----------



## Ignorante1 (14 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/07/10/shelton-fed-nomination/
> 
> Parece que la votación para elegir a Judy Shelton para la fed será el día 21 de julio. En principio parece que saldrá elegida...
> 
> ...



Esperemos que para atravesar un barrizal no se manche.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2020)

El coronavirus es el decorado en el que se va a gestionar el cambio de sistema monetario:

Bank of England eyes groundbreaking new currency as key part of Britain’s future

Bank of England Debating Digital Currency Creation, Bailey Says



> "We are looking at the question of, should we create a Bank of England digital currency,” Bailey said Monday in a webinar event with students. “We’ll go on looking at it, as it does have huge implications on the nature of payments and society
> 
> "I think in a few years time, we will be heading toward some sort of digital currency"
> 
> "The digital currency issue will be a very big issue,” Bailey said. “I hope it is, because that means Covid will be behind us



Según el director del banco central inglés, su introducción tendrá efectos en la sociedad en su conjunto ya que la naturaleza de los pagos va a cambiar. Espera que llegue pronto ya que eso quiere decir que "el coronavirus ha quedado atrás"

En Japón también tienen puestas sus esperanzas en la cripto que planean sacar:
Digital Yen could Reverse Japan’s Deflation - Belt & Road News

El coronavirus seguirá mientras se implementa el nuevo sistema ya que es el factor que justifica dicho cambio


----------



## nose_nose (14 Jul 2020)

Tengo una pregunta para los expertos.
Qué ocurre con las criptomonedas si se lanza una bomba de esas que equivalen a una emisión de masa coronal a lo bruto y queman todos los chips ?
Digamos que de una potencia restringida al radio conveniente.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jul 2020)

pues otra muestra de la guerra....

UK prohibe a sus operadores comprar chips 5G a Huawei a partir de 31 de Diciembre y le obliga a hacer un 'rollout' de todos los kits.

El ban es de aplicación en torres de comunicación, repetidores, etc...

Esgriman como motivo 'amenaza para la seguridad nacional'.

Huawei 5G kit must be removed from UK by 2027


pero...hoyga....ponersus las mascarillas eh!


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pues otra muestra de la guerra....
> 
> UK prohibe a sus operadores comprar chips 5G a Huawei a partir de 31 de Diciembre y le obliga a hacer un 'rollout' de todos los kits.
> 
> ...



Cada bloque geopolítico protege los sectores sensibles a la guerra de IV generación principalmente lo relacionado con las telecomunicaciones, redes sociales, etc. baneando todo aquello que pueda escapar a su control.

Igualmente se busca no depender de sistemas de pagos externos creando sistemas de pago propios para evitar restricciones a la hora de usar el SWIFT (China ha desarrollado su propio sistema, al igual que ha hecho Rusia o la EU). 

Evitar la dependencia del dólar es también un objetivo declarado por parte de Rusia y China. Evitar riesgos asociados a tener reservas de divisas extranjeras es la base del escenario Freegold. También relacionado con este tema están las CBDC que intentan sacar los bancos centrales a toda prisa.

Las cadenas de suministro también se tienen que redefinir ya que el coronavirus ha demostrado la vulnerabilidad de depender de China. Igualmente las materias primas vuelven a tener un carácter estratégico, como ejemplo un par de noticias recientes:

USA Rare Earth’s ambitious plans for domestic supply chain
EEUU busca producir sus propias tierras raras.

Wirtschaftsrat der CDU: Unternehmen sollen Rohstoffe „hamstern“ - WELT
Alemania acumulará grandes cantidades de materias primas necesarias para su industria para evitar posibles problemas en la cadena de suministros.

En resumen: cada bloque geopolítico se repliega sobre si mismo usando sus propias redes sociales, sus propios medios de pago, acortando las cadenas de distribución... Y en lo monetario usando oro como reserva de valor para evitar divisas externas sobre las que no tienen control.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jul 2020)

muy buena @Spielzeug .

yo cuando la cago lo reconozco, te tomé a guasa. después de psar un finde leyendo. te sigo y te doy las gracias.

saludos,


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Jul 2020)

China tiene ya listo el ataque financiero más grande nunca visto. Con su cripto Yuan que es una moneda digital nacional. Diferente del Bitcoin que es descentralizado y escaso. Y cuyo lanzamiento abolirá rápidamente el dinero en efectivo. Obligando a los demás países a sacar su propia criptomoneda nacional. 
Es un claro misil contra el Dolar estadounidense como moneda de reserva mundial. Que desde los acuerdos de *Bretton Woods en 1944, han convertido la emisión de deuda infinita. Para beneficiarse del mundo entero. *


----------



## Comodoro (14 Jul 2020)

Criptos basadas en que? El criotoyuan en oro?


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Jul 2020)

Síndrome K: La enfermedad inventada que utilizaron los médicos italianos para engañar a los alemanes

Sobre cómo la narrativa de un peligro intangible puede manipular el mapa mental y controlar la actuación de la gente en base a una ilusión.

En otros tiempos hubiesen sido demonios, brujas, fantasmas que aunque no los percibas están ahí buscando un descuido en tu comportamiento para matarte... Lo que en otros tiempos se conjuraba con amuletos protectores del mal intangible, hoy se previene con mascarillas. Rituales de purificación con agua bendita son actualizados en versión gel pegajoso al entrar en sitios públicos.

__________

Japan is seriously considering to issue digital currency – report

Hay mucha prisa por cambiar el modelo monetario. 

En el COMEX siguen los movimientos extraños y según este artículo, sabían de antemano que iba a haber una avalancha de solicitud de oro. Se está repudiando al dólar intentando liquidarlo por oro mientras aguante el mercado. Van a necesitar mucho más de lo que metieron la otra vez:

COMEX New York vaults add 730 tonnes of gold since the end of March

También merece la pena el otro artículo, ex banqueros centrales de van turnando la presidencia del LBMA. El turno ahora es del ex presidente del Banco central de Francia:

Central banker Musical Chairs at the LBMA – Fed exits, Banque de France joins


----------



## Pinovski (17 Jul 2020)

El dólar de EEUU vs. el yuan de China: ¡que empiece la carrera por los mercados!


----------



## Red Herring (17 Jul 2020)

Hago una pequeña recopilacion personal de lo que a pasado hasta el momento como consecuencia del virus ,seria interesante que cada uno aportara su visión:

-China gana influencia mundial,según algunos de los filantropos marcará la transición a la nueva normalidad.Sin embargo insisten en la idea de que China debe ser una democracia al estilo occidental y Xi ning Ping no les hace mucha gracia...
-España e Italia se unen a la ruta de la seda aumentando la influencia china,paises más afectados por el virus.Se nota en el ambiente el desprecio a los yanquis
-El turismo y hosteleria queda tocado de muerte en España ,crean la RMI de¿ transición a un nuevo modelo productivo más sostenible?
-Europa permanece ambigua frente a los dos gigantes ,la sensación es que Alemania parece de momento que se inclina más por los EEUU con aquella celebración que hicieron de la liberación de los nazis
Los paises Europeos ricos crean su propia su CBDC como respuesta e intentan ser más autosuficientes
-El virus ayuda contra la lucha contra el cambio climático reduciendo el consumo en los respectivos lockdowns y reduce al minimo las actividades no esenciales.
-Los anglos y los rusos mantienen una postura ambigua con el virus yendo de un extremo al otro
-La figura de Trump me parece muy enigmática ,por un lado desprecia a la OMS con influencia china por otro parece que le gusta la vacuna de Billy puertas,que este a además si que le gusta la OMS



Saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Jul 2020)

Dejo aquí un artículo muy interesante y muy bien documentado con citas de banqueros centrales y de Kissinger que deja claro que el juego principal gira en torno al sistema monetario y en concreto a la vuelta del oro como parte integral del sistema financiero:

Europe Has Been Preparing a Global Gold Standard Since the 1970s | Voima Gold

La hipotesis del autor es que se han estado rebalanceando las reservas de oro a nivel mundial para poder gestionar de forma viable el reset monetario. Según el autor, unos países han venido y otros han comprado de forma coordinada para que todos los países tengan una cantidad de oro proporcional a su PIB. Todo esto se habría gestionado por los bancos centrales europeos.

Si os interesa la historia monetaria el artículo es imprescindible.

Saludos!


----------



## Carlx (19 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí un artículo muy interesante y muy bien documentado con citas de banqueros centrales y de Kissinger que deja claro que el juego principal gira en torno al sistema monetario y en concreto a la vuelta del oro como parte integral del sistema financiero:
> 
> Europe Has Been Preparing a Global Gold Standard Since the 1970s | Voima Gold
> 
> ...



El oro núnca dejó de ser parte integral del sistema financiero.

Pero pasa lo mismo de siempre, se devaluan las divisas con respecto al mismo y listo...


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Jul 2020)

China confident ‘de-dollarization’ is fast underway amid tense times - Global Times

La desdolarizacion del mundo se ha acelerado con el coronavirus:

_Las políticas globales para la "desdolarización" incluyen reducir drásticamente las tenencias de deuda de los EE. UU., Reducir el estatus del dólar estadounidense como moneda de anclaje, aumentar el comercio de productos a granel no monetario, aumentar la reserva de divisas distintas del dólar y aumentar la cobertura del oro frente al dólar

(...)

Según la información divulgada por la Sociedad Mundial de Telecomunicaciones Financieras Interbancarias (SWIFT), en mayo, la participación de dólares estadounidenses en el mercado internacional de pagos fue del 40,88 por ciento, una caída desde el 44,1 por ciento en marzo_

Una caída de más de tres puntos desde marzo en el uso del dólar a nivel internacional es muchísimo. Además, hay que tener en cuenta de que hay alternativas al SWIFT que no usan dólares por lo que la proporción será menor del 40%.

Parte de esas transacciones habrán sido para liquidar dólares en el COMEX a cambio de oro. Sigue habiendo una gran demanda de oro físico que se refleja en las tensiones que hay en los préstamos en oro que vuelven a los valores anormales que se veían en marzo y abril en los momentos álgidos de la pandemia:







Los valores antes de la pandemia estaban en torno al 0%. El -4% es una aberración...

Hay un gran premio en juego y todas las compañías farmacéuticas están sacando vacunas. Que se use la de Bill Gates depende de lo que decidan los diferentes gobiernos...

La "vacuna" contra la "fake-pandemia" saldrá cuando se haya cambiado el sistema monetario y deje de ser necesario cerrar la economía y evitar desestabilizaciones externas al estar la población confinada. Es necesario que el nuevo sistema monetario este activo.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Jul 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (21 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


>



A ver qué quiere hacer, qué puede hacer y qué le dejan hacer...

En cualquier caso, toca reset monetario y han metido en la fed a una firme defensora del patrón oro


----------



## distorsionQ (21 Jul 2020)

No había leído su hilo, es una teoría interesante en lo económico.


Yo sostengo, sin embargo, que la situación de guerra es más trascendental por ser debida a un cambio de paradigma en la comunicación. 


No me convence la idéa de varias élites en conflicto. Al menos no por el momento. El poder de la élite anglo-sionista es en estos momentos indisputable.


Existe una teoría alternativa a la suya, también económica y que dice que la crísis del coronavirus es una cortina de humo para tapar el enésimo asalto a las arcas usanas.


Mi hilo por si le interesa:


Estamos en guerra


----------



## Pinovski (21 Jul 2020)

distorsionQ dijo:


> No había leído su hilo, es una teoría interesante en lo económico.
> 
> 
> Yo sostengo, sin embargo, que la situación de guerra es más trascendental por ser debida a un cambio de paradigma en la comunicación.
> ...



A la elite anglo sionista le veo con un control demasiado parcial sobre China, saben que pueden trampear con el dolar pero tiene sus limitaciones...


----------



## distorsionQ (21 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> A la elite anglo sionista le veo con un control demasiado parcial sobre China, saben que pueden trampear con el dolar pero tiene sus limitaciones...



Sin duda se está gestando la irrupción de otras élites como la China que usted comenta. Pero es, en mi opinión, ingénuo creer que pueden rivalizar, por el momento, con quien ha controlado en el mundo durante centurias.


----------



## Pinovski (21 Jul 2020)

_Por *Richard D. Wolff, *Profesor de Economía Emérita, Universidad de Massachusetts, Amherst, y Profesor Visitante en el Programa de Posgrado en Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad Nueva Escuela, Nueva York. El programa semanal de Wolff, Economic Update, está sindicado en más de 100 estaciones de radio y va a 55 millones de receptores de televisión a través de Free Speech TV y sus dos libros recientes con Democracy at Work son Understanding Marxism y Understanding Socialism ambos disponibles en democracyatwork.info._
La actual crisis mundial provocada por Covid-19 es el tercer colapso capitalista en este siglo. Y la incapacidad de los gobiernos para considerar soluciones no capitalistas amenaza con seguir profundizando esta crisis en lo peor del capitalismo.
La primera fue a principios de 2000. Debido a que fue desencadenado por los precios absurdamente altos de las acciones de puntocom, se nombró la _"crisis de la puntocom"._ En 2008, el detonante fue la cesancidad generalizada de las hipotecas de alto riesgo en los Estados Unidos y el desplome fue mucho más grave, uno de los peores en la historia del capitalismo, solo superado por el desplome de la década de 1930. Y ahora, en 2020, el detonante fue una pandemia viral, y tenemos un accidente mucho más profundo que en 2008.
Debido a que las recesiones periódicas del capitalismo (choques, recesiones, depresiones, crisis, ciclos de negocios, crisis, etc.) ocurren en promedio cada cuatro a siete años, atribuir cada uno a su desencadenante diferente tiene el efecto de distraer la atención de la inestabilidad inherente del sistema. También distrae de otros problemas básicos que el capitalismo global nunca ha resuelto. Esos han explotado juntos, convergiendo en esta recesión capitalista para que sea extrema.
*Cinco crisis*
Estas son las cinco crisis convergentes. Cada país exhibirá su propia mezcla de algunos o todos ellos. Estados Unidos los sufre a todos, y esta es en parte la razón por la que su crisis económica y su pandemia de coronavirus son tan extremas.


El primero es el cambio climático (aumento de las temperaturas del aire y del agua, inundaciones, sequías, incendios, etc.) que perturba la economía mundial de múltiples maneras.
La segunda es la desigualdad. Como han demostrado el economista francés Thomas Piketty y un sinnúmero de otros, el capitalismo empeora la desigualdad de riqueza e ingresos continuamente a menos y hasta que la masa de revuelta empobrecida o amenaza con hacerlo.
El tercero es el racismo. Muchas sociedades capitalistas dividen a su pueblo en porciones relativamente a salvo de los accidentes recurrentes del capitalismo y partes obligadas a absorberlas y sus terribles consecuencias de la pobreza, el desempleo, la vivienda de barrios marginales, la mala educación, la atención médica inadecuada, etc. Es simplemente demasiado peligroso para la reproducción del capitalismo a lo largo del tiempo para amenazar a toda su clase trabajadora con desempleo aleatorio y periódico, pobreza, etc. En los Estados Unidos, los afroamericanos han desempeñado el papel de shock-absorber crisis a lo largo de la historia de la nación. En otros países, las minorías religiosas o étnicas o los inmigrantes desempeñan ese papel.
La cuarta es la inestabilidad, los choques periódicos que aceleran la desigualdad y refuerzan el racismo.
Y la quinta es la pandemia viral. Los cálculos de beneficios privados llevan a las corporaciones privadas en casi todas partes a NO producir y almacenar los medios para contener pandemias virales. Debido a que los gobiernos se preocupan por la idea de que los capitalistas privados que maximizan los beneficios son paragones de _"eficiencia",_ en su mayoría no compensaron el fracaso de los capitalistas privados. Por lo tanto, la pandemia no estaba preparada y no estaba suficientemente contenida. Cuanto más se comprometió cada gobierno con el capitalismo laissez-faire, menos compensaba la falta de preparación del capitalismo privado para virus peligrosos, y peor es la pandemia de coronavirus. Estados Unidos y Brasil son los ejemplos evidentes de hoy.




*Lo que habría sido una respuesta lógica*
Las cinco crisis convergentes me persuaden de que la crisis mundial actual se reducirá más y durará más de lo que la mayoría está prediciendo actualmente.

La respuesta lógica a la crisis de 2020 habría sido mantener a todos los trabajadores empleados haciendo todo lo necesario para contener la pandemia. Esto significa, por ejemplo, que el gobierno vuelva a contratar a los despedidos por empleadores privados, capaciéndoles masivamente para que prueben poblaciones enteras, para cuidar de los enfermos y para construir de otra manera lo que la sociedad necesita (infraestructura, educación, vivienda, etc.) en condiciones de pandemia de distanciamiento social, máscaras, guantes, etc.

Esta no es la política adoptada en los Estados Unidos, donde, en cambio, se permitió un desempleo masivo de decenas de millones. Ese cuarto de la fuerza laboral ha sufrido enormes pérdidas económicas, ahora está agonizada por si sus antiguos empleos estarán disponibles y bajo qué salarios y condiciones. El desempleo masivo invita a todos los empleadores a recuperar las pérdidas reduciendo los salarios, las prestaciones, la seguridad laboral, etc. Eso ya se ha puesto en marcha en todo Estados Unidos. El sufrimiento es mayor para los más pobres, exacerbando la desigualdad ya extrema y agravando las tendencias racistas a niveles socialmente explosivos.

LEER MÁS
Nadie está volando y millones de puestos de trabajo podrían perderse, pero las aerolíneas se llevaron miles de millones, los directores ejecutivos se hicieron ricos y los empleados se jodieron, de nuevo
En muchos países, la pobreza masiva durante mucho tiempo ha socavado la salud, las dietas, la vivienda, la educación y las condiciones conexas de las poblaciones enormes. En consecuencia, sufren más que el promedio tanto de las pandemias virales como de los accidentes económicos. Incluso los grandes paquetes de estímulo de emergencia no pueden compensar ni superar las deficiencias y exclusiones sociales acumuladas históricamente. Se necesitaría mucho más dinero y una voluntad de emprender cambios estructurales importantes si la respuesta actual a la crisis es proteger mejor a las sociedades de las crisis repetidas en el futuro.

Como sucede en la mayoría de las sociedades capitalistas, cuanto más grande es la empresa, mayores son sus recursos para cultivar amigos políticos. La crisis actual considera que las pequeñas y medianas empresas son más vulnerables y con menos recursos para permitir la supervivencia de lo que suelen poseer las grandes corporaciones. Es por eso que, a pesar de las declaraciones del Foro Económico Mundial y de muchos gobiernos sobre la importancia de mantener y apoyar a las pequeñas y medianas empresas, y a pesar de los programas de estímulo dirigidos a ellas, la competencia sistémicamente desigual entre las grandes empresas y otras empresas dominará la situación. Por lo tanto, los programas de rescate y estímulo benefician a las grandes corporaciones a expensas de las medianas y pequeñas empresas de todo el mundo. Concentración y centralización de la ampliación de capital. El aumento de los fracasos de las pequeñas y medianas empresas empeora así el desempleo y la desigualdad. Las diversas crisis convergentes se agravan mutuamente.

El principal arma gubernamental ha sido un aumento masivo de los estímulos monetarios. Esto no ha logrado revivir por completo las economías en términos de empleo y producción. En cambio, ha alimentado la inflación bursátil/activos que empeora la ya extrema desigualdad y también enfrenta el sufrimiento masivo con una rápida acumulación de riqueza de los ya extremadamente ricos. Casi nadie cree en la sostenibilidad a largo plazo de esta grave divergencia entre el mercado de valores y la economía subyacente.


*Enorme error*
El camino a seguir presenta una dura elección social. El capitalismo se ha mostrado mal preparado para la llegada de la pandemia, mal preparado para contenerla y claramente incapaz de prevenir la colisión masivamente destructiva de la recesión del ciclo económico y la pandemia viral. Ahora está demostrando ser poco adaptada a la gestión de la recesión capitalista mundial. Demasiadas respuestas tanto privadas como gubernamentales hasta la fecha han tenido como objetivo _"volver a la normalidad"._ Con eso se entiende más o menos las condiciones antes de febrero/marzo de 2020 cuando llegó la pandemia y el colapso capitalista. Sin embargo, hay un gran error. Esa normalidad contenía todas las semillas y procesos que luego nos llevaron a la situación actual.

Una hoja de ruta diferente para el mundo post-pandémico tiene que hacer frente a la necesidad de NO volver a la _"normal"_ pre-pandemia. En cambio, es necesario decidir e implementar grandes cambios estructurales en las economías nacionales, el comercio mundial y las finanzas. La principal de ellas es una distribución mundial mucho menos desigual de la riqueza y los ingresos. Además, esto debe incluir cambios en la organización empresarial para que la tendencia del capitalismo moderno a profundizar las desigualdades de riqueza e ingresos no pueda reanudar sus funciones socialmente divisivas. Del mismo modo, debe haber un movimiento global mucho más coordinado para lograr tales cambios. De lo contrario, las variantes nacionales de las cinco crisis convergentes en los Estados Unidos mencionadas al comienzo de este ensayo serán nuestro futuro global.

Demasiados gobiernos que los capitalistas todavía controlan parecen congelados en su incapacidad para encontrar soluciones no capitalistas. Rehúyen o no puedan imaginar políticas que proporcionen empleos e ingresos y aseguren la salud pública sin priorizar los beneficios, sin aplazar la propiedad y la estructura operativa existentes de las empresas privadas. Esa incapacidad amenaza con seguir profundizando esta crisis en lo peor del capitalismo. También plantea la cuestión básica de este momento: ¿puede sobrevivir el capitalismo?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> A la elite anglo sionista le veo con un control demasiado parcial sobre China, saben que pueden trampear con el dolar pero tiene sus limitaciones...



Para poder trampear con el dólar sin limitación necesitan que el resto de divisas fluctúen libres respecto a este. China no deja fluctar el yuan desde 1996, de esta forma ha evitado el destino deflacionista de Japón.

Sólo queda que el oro supere sus máximos históricos en dólares, en el resto de divisas está en máximos. Cuando esto ocurra será claro que las divisas fluctúan respecto al oro no con respecto al dólar.

@distorsionQ 
Buen hilo, ya lo había visto. En mi opinión, el dinero es lo que permite la "comunicación" entre los actores económicos y por tanto el sistema monetario configura todos los aspectos de la sociedad. 

En el caso del sistema actual, el conflicto estaba garantizado por las características que tiene, desde los años 70 se viene hablando del monetary end game...


----------



## distorsionQ (21 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> _Por *Richard D. Wolff, *Profesor de Economía Emérita, Universidad de Massachusetts, Amherst, y Profesor Visitante en el Programa de Posgrado en Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad Nueva Escuela, Nueva York. El programa semanal de Wolff, Economic Update, está sindicado en más de 100 estaciones de radio y va a 55 millones de receptores de televisión a través de Free Speech TV y sus dos libros recientes con Democracy at Work son Understanding Marxism y Understanding Socialism ambos disponibles en democracyatwork.info._
> La actual crisis mundial provocada por Covid-19 es el tercer colapso capitalista en este siglo. Y la incapacidad de los gobiernos para considerar soluciones no capitalistas amenaza con seguir profundizando esta crisis en lo peor del capitalismo.
> La primera fue a principios de 2000. Debido a que fue desencadenado por los precios absurdamente altos de las acciones de puntocom, se nombró la _"crisis de la puntocom"._ En 2008, el detonante fue la cesancidad generalizada de las hipotecas de alto riesgo en los Estados Unidos y el desplome fue mucho más grave, uno de los peores en la historia del capitalismo, solo superado por el desplome de la década de 1930. Y ahora, en 2020, el detonante fue una pandemia viral, y tenemos un accidente mucho más profundo que en 2008.
> Debido a que las recesiones periódicas del capitalismo (choques, recesiones, depresiones, crisis, ciclos de negocios, crisis, etc.) ocurren en promedio cada cuatro a siete años, atribuir cada uno a su desencadenante diferente tiene el efecto de distraer la atención de la inestabilidad inherente del sistema. También distrae de otros problemas básicos que el capitalismo global nunca ha resuelto. Esos han explotado juntos, convergiendo en esta recesión capitalista para que sea extrema.
> ...



Una magnífica sarta de tonterias marxistas al servicio del NOM. Una prueba más de que los títulos ( y este señor posee unos cuantos) son hoy día producto de prebendas más que de méritos.


----------



## Red Herring (22 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A ver qué quiere hacer, qué puede hacer y qué le dejan hacer...
> 
> En cualquier caso, toca reset monetario y han metido en la fed a una firme defensora del patrón oro



Si es que ya él que no quiera ver de que va la cosa ...


----------



## Ignorante1 (22 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> _Por *Richard D. Wolff, *Profesor de Economía Emérita, Universidad de Massachusetts, Amherst, y Profesor Visitante en el Programa de Posgrado en Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad Nueva Escuela, Nueva York. El programa semanal de Wolff, Economic Update, está sindicado en más de 100 estaciones de radio y va a 55 millones de receptores de televisión a través de Free Speech TV y sus dos libros recientes con Democracy at Work son Understanding Marxism y Understanding Socialism ambos disponibles en democracyatwork.info._
> La actual crisis mundial provocada por Covid-19 es el tercer colapso capitalista en este siglo. Y la incapacidad de los gobiernos para considerar soluciones no capitalistas amenaza con seguir profundizando esta crisis en lo peor del capitalismo.
> La primera fue a principios de 2000. Debido a que fue desencadenado por los precios absurdamente altos de las acciones de puntocom, se nombró la _"crisis de la puntocom"._ En 2008, el detonante fue la cesancidad generalizada de las hipotecas de alto riesgo en los Estados Unidos y el desplome fue mucho más grave, uno de los peores en la historia del capitalismo, solo superado por el desplome de la década de 1930. Y ahora, en 2020, el detonante fue una pandemia viral, y tenemos un accidente mucho más profundo que en 2008.
> Debido a que las recesiones periódicas del capitalismo (choques, recesiones, depresiones, crisis, ciclos de negocios, crisis, etc.) ocurren en promedio cada cuatro a siete años, atribuir cada uno a su desencadenante diferente tiene el efecto de distraer la atención de la inestabilidad inherente del sistema. También distrae de otros problemas básicos que el capitalismo global nunca ha resuelto. Esos han explotado juntos, convergiendo en esta recesión capitalista para que sea extrema.
> ...



Coño un comunista por aquí.


----------



## Pinovski (22 Jul 2020)

Ignorante1 dijo:


> Coño un comunista por aquí.



¿Yo?. No. Es Interesante saber su retórica, "cambio climático" etc, y otras armas de guerra de IV generación. Revisa páginas anteriores.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignorante1 (22 Jul 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¿Yo?. No. Es Interesante saber su retórica, "cambio climático" etc, y otras armas de guerra de IV generación. Revisa páginas anteriores.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Perdona no me refiero a ti. Ya habia leido hace poco otro artículo entero de este.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jul 2020)

La escalada va en aumento.

EEUU exige a China que cierre su consulado en Houston (Texas)

Diplomáticos chinos queman documentos ante el inminente cierre de su consulado en Houston

EEUU da 72 horas para cerrar el consulado chino en Houston y China amenaza con "contramedidas"


----------



## Pinovski (23 Jul 2020)

Bloomberg | La India tiene la oportunidad de alejarse de las cadenas de suministro de China, dice Pompeo | 22-07-20
- "Las continuas tensiones mundiales con China le han brindado a India la oportunidad de alejar a las cadenas mundiales de suministro de China", dijo el secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Michael Pompeo.

"India está en esta posición porque se ha ganado la confianza de muchas naciones, incluido Estados Unidos", dijo Pompeo en una cumbre en línea organizada por el Consejo Empresarial Estados Unidos-India.

Los comentarios de Pompeo se producen en un momento en que el empeoramiento de las tensiones entre EE. UU. Y China amenazan los lazos comerciales mundiales, lo que lleva a las empresas y gobiernos a buscar sacar recursos de la segunda economía más grande del mundo para diversificar las cadenas de suministro. India está buscando establecerse como un centro de fabricación regional y atraer a compañías que buscan mover sus cadenas de suministro fuera de China.

Al referirse a los enfrentamientos fronterizos entre India y China, Pompeo dijo que Estados Unidos nunca ha apoyado más la seguridad de India. "

India Has Chance to Draw Away China Supply Chains, Pompeo Says







__________


EEUU parece interesada en desviar la cadena de suministros y mover la fabrica del mundo a la India


----------



## Pinovski (23 Jul 2020)

Gran movimiento de la India contra China. La nueva enmienda de la India dificulta que las empresas chinas participen en la contratación pública india. El postor que comparte la frontera terrestre con India necesita registrarse con la autoridad competente y contar con la autorización política / de seguridad de MHA.


----------



## Pinovski (23 Jul 2020)

Turquía y España declaran acordar aumentar el comercio bilateral a $ 20 mil millones al impulsar el comercio conjunto en varios sectores, como el automotriz, la confección, el hierro y el acero, la electrónica, el mobiliario y la alimentación.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jul 2020)

Perdón por ensuciar el hilo, pero, ¿por qué movieron este hilo?
Antes me era más fácil encontrarlo sin tener que seguirlo expresamente.


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Jul 2020)

Supongo que porque en el principal se habla de temas importantes relacionados con la economía, por ejemplo:

Opinión: - ¿Es el arroz a la cubana un plato Paco por excelencia?

La verdad es que viendo las mierdas que se ven en el principal pensé que no había moderación. Me sorprendió ver que si que trabajan aunque no entienda el criterio que tienen.

@calopez podría explicar el criterio que se sigue a la hora de mover hilos del principal porque no lo entiendo... El día que lo movieron el principal estaba lleno de basura que no fue limpiada...

___________

Por cierto, a punto de máximos del oro en todas las divisas...


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Jul 2020)

Una vez más queda demostrado que este foro es un antro mas dentro de la mafia desinformativa, y a los que vamos contando ciertas verdades incómodas nos reubican, nos quitan thanks de un día para otro y con el tiempo nos banearán.

Pero la verdad siempre triunfa... Hijosdeputa!



Si hay un vídeo que todo el mundo debe ver, es este.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Jul 2020)

China informa a EEUU sobre cierre de su consulado general en Chengdu| Spanish.xinhuanet.com

La respuesta china al cierre del Consulado en Houston. 

Dicen que cerrar el Consulado de Wuhan no era una medida del mismo peso ya que se encuentra sin diplomáticos. Pensaron en ello, también en la de Hong Kong, pero eran palabras mayores. 


Volviendo al post inicial del hilo, la verdad que por momentos me pierdo entre tanto despiste de las agencias de un lado y de otro, a la vez que en las declaraciones de Trump. 
Algunos analistas siguen diciendo que esto solo es para desviar la atención, que es por las elecciones... 
En China en algunas editoriales siguen hablando de que desde el año pasado están preparados para cualquier escenario.
Desde Rusia cada día azuzan con el declive del dólar y la vuelta al patrón oro y las subidas diarias de la plata. 


China oculta tanto que no sé si realmente están tan bien como parece o es la imagen de la calma antes de una tormenta. 

¿Cómo veis el panorama a día de hoy?


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2020)

y Venezuela que pinta moviendo oro por todo el mundo?

saludos


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Jul 2020)




----------



## Energia libre (26 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La navaja de Okham te llevaría a pensar que las brujas existían ya que el 99% creía en ellas...
> 
> Seguir órdenes sin cuestionarlas no es ninguna conspiración, es lo más común.
> 
> ...



Magnífica y brillante explicación.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Jul 2020)

Mientras el oro está en máximos históricos en todas las divisas reflejando la debilidad del sistema monetario, la prensa intenta reconducir la narrativa hacia el cambio climático usando todos los clichés posibles para activar bloquear el pensamiento racional:

Tema género:
Climate woes growing for women, hit by displacement and migration
El foro económico mundial nos advierte de ello... 

Racismo:

The US withdrawal from the Paris climate accord will hurt people of color most | Adrienne Hollis

EEUU no está en los acuerdos de París ya que lo que se busca es sustituir al dólar con la divisa en la que se denomine el mercado de CO2 creado al efecto. Es prácticamente el único país que no ha ratificado el acuerdo ya que va en contra de sus intereses geopolíticos que requieren mantener el dólar como divisa de reserva mundial.

La prensa de la city de Londres, acusa de que esa medida es "racista" en medio de las protestas del BLM. Esa misma prensa trata de reconducir la narrativa de nuevo hacia el cambio climático ya que "supone una amenaza mayor que el coronavirus":

Air pollution a 'bigger threat' than coronavirus

Todo artículos del último mes. Recordemos el interés en la narrativa del cambio climático por su relación con el sistema monetario:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


----------



## Ignorante1 (28 Jul 2020)

Esto por lo poco es muy raro, huele a disculpa.

Gold Futures Hit $2000 After US Mint Reduces Bullion Coin Supplies


----------



## Pinovski (28 Jul 2020)




----------



## timi (28 Jul 2020)

dejo esto

Goldman Warns "Real Concerns Are Emerging" About The Dollar As Reserve Currency; Goes "All In" Gold


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> dejo esto
> 
> Goldman Warns "Real Concerns Are Emerging" About The Dollar As Reserve Currency; Goes "All In" Gold



Por si había alguna duda de cuál será el sustituto del dólar...

Dejo aquí otro artículo relacionado con el intento de posicionarse en el nuevo paradigma monetario:

China’s Move to Buy Arctic Gold Mine Draws Fire in Canada

_Opponents say Canada should block the deal to slow China's growing* control over strategic minerals*_

China quiere comprar una mina de oro en la zona del Ártico canadiense pero no están por la labor de que se haga con el control de *minerales estratégicos *

El oro se ha convertido de pronto en un mineral estratégico. Hasta hace nada era una "reliquia barbara" o una "pet rock" (roca mascota) según el mismo medio, el Wall Street Journal:

Gold: It’s Still a Pet Rock

Si con el dólar no se puede comprar oro o futuros de oro (minas) es el fin de este como divisa de reserva mundial. Si no dejan comprar oro o minas de oro a China con sus reservas, no hay ningún incentivo a día de hoy para tener reservas denominadas en dólares.

En la prensa China les trolean un poco y dicen que el rechazo del gobierno canadiense a la venta de la mina es una "teoría de la conspiración" ya que es un simple movimiento comercial sin motivación geopolítica alguna:

Arctic mining should be spared in China-Canada tensions - Global Times

En cualquier caso, es un aviso para navegantes: el oro es un material estratégico de gran importancia geopolítica en el nuevo escenario monetario.


----------



## timi (28 Jul 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Por si había alguna duda de cuál será el sustituto del dólar...
> 
> Dejo aquí otro artículo relacionado con el intento de posicionarse en el nuevo paradigma monetario:
> 
> ...



Que opinas de entrar en mineras?


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> Que opinas de entrar en mineras?



Que en el nuevo escenario se van a nacionalizar muchas minas... El artículo anterior deja claro que lo que finalmente importa es la decisión de los gobiernos. Yo veo mucho riesgo (lo que no impide que se lo pueda hacer mucho dinero por ahora invirtiendo en mineras). 

Más riesgo = más beneficios
Es una decisión que depende de cada uno...


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Jul 2020)

¿qué opinas de plata, platino y los otros metales raros? Están muy lejos de máximos.

Silver | 1975-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Price | Quote | Chart | Historical


----------



## Dadaria (1 Ago 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿qué opinas de plata, platino y los otros metales raros? Están muy lejos de máximos.
> 
> Silver | 1975-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Price | Quote | Chart | Historical
> 
> ...



Dejo un artículo del blog de @antorob sobre la plata

La escasez de plata y como afectara a su precio.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Ago 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿qué opinas de plata, platino y los otros metales raros? Están muy lejos de máximos.
> 
> Silver | 1975-2020 Data | 2021-2022 Forecast | Price | Quote | Chart | Historical
> 
> ...



Cualquier metal precioso conservará mejor su valor que el dinero fiat.
En mi caso valoro la liquidez por lo que me parece mejor dedicarse exclusivamente al oro y la plata. El resto de metales son más complicados de liquidar salvo que inviertas en mineras, ETFs etc. pero esas opciones tienen riesgo contraparte.

______________

China banks, regulators move to cool gold rush

Por lo que pone el artículo, los bancos ofrecen principalmente oro papel y futuros a sus clientes. Es decir, dejan de ofrecer oro papel a particulares los cuales sólo pueden buscar refugio comprando oro físico.

En el SGE se está vendiendo el oro con descuento frente al resto de mercados prácticamente desde que empezó la "pandemia":







Pero ese oro con descuento sólo está disponible para los miembros autorizados en el SGE y no puede ser exportado lo cual impide que haya arbitraje en los precios de los diferentes mercados.

El desacople entre los mercados es total. Para adquirir oro físico fuera de China hay que acudir al COMEX lo que se refleja en el récord de entregas que está habiendo:







Mientras tanto India sigue haciendo todo lo posible por reintroducir en el sistema financiero el oro que acumulan sus ciudadanos. Lo último es una amnistía fiscal para los poseedores de oro sin declarar:
India Considers Amnesty for Citizens Hoarding Gold Illegally - BNN Bloomberg[/QUOTE]


----------



## paraisofiscal (2 Ago 2020)

*ABOGADO EXPONE LA MANIPULACIÓN A LA QUE NOS ESTÁN SOMETIENDO*


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Ago 2020)

Trump White House Accelerating Toward A Dollar Crisis - Analysis - Eurasia Review

La guerra financiera se agudiza. Las amenazas de dejar a China fuera del SWIFT pueden obligar a tomar medidas contundentes que deriven en una crisis monetaria que afecte al dólar.

Los incentivos para salir del esquema monetario del dólar son mayores que nunca y la prueba de ello son los acuerdos de comercio bilateral entre los países de la nueva ruta de la seda que empiezan ya a realizarse con CBDC:

The Bank of Thailand Announces the Prototype Development Project of Central Bank Digital Currency (CBDC)

El banco central tailandés está realizando los primeros pagos de comercio internacional con su divisa digital. El sistema de CBDC deja fuera el sistema SWIFT lo que impide que el dólar pueda ser utilizado como arma. A lo largo del año que viene la mayoría de bancos centrales tendrá lista su CBDC.

Este sistema por si sólo sería muy inestable ya que no creo que resulte interesante a las autoridades monetarias guardar reservas de divisas de cada país con el que tengan superávit comercial. Ahí es donde entran en juego los mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales que han ido apareciendo en todo el mundo a lo largo de esta década. Medio de pago en divisas locales y reserva de valor en oro (esquema Freegold).

En mi opinión, las retiradas de oro del mercado de oro que acepta dólares marca el comienzo de este sistema en el que el oro vuelve al centro del mismo. Los países deficitarios verán como su divisa se deprecia frente al oro ya que sus acreedores la liquidan en el mercado de oro que las acepta. El COMEX va de récord en récord de retiradas:







Qué se puede hacer para frenar el proceso monetario impulsado a través de la nueva ruta de la seda sin declarar abiertamente la guerra?

Pakistani separatist groups unite to target China's Belt and Road

Ataques de guerra de IV generación utilizando grupos radicalizados de dentro del país que tienen "objetivos geopolíticos". En este caso separatistas pakistaníes atacando objetivos estratégicos de infraestructuras necesarias para el funcionamiento de la nueva ruta de la seda.

El conflicto se va a reavivar en breve y casi todos los gobiernos avisan de que vuelve el coronavirus y se verán obligados a recluir de nuevo a la población y suspender derechos básicos como el de reunión para evitar desestabilizaciones externas. O tal vez para gestionar una posible transición monetaria caótica. Quién pueda que salga de las ciudades grandes que es donde se va a intentar desestabilizar o dónde el caos monetario puede ir acompañado de disturbios.

Saludos y suerte a todos!


----------



## Mr.Foster (2 Ago 2020)

Solamente hay que observar a Argentina.
Ese infeliz país va primero camino a la ordalía mundial.
Están de cuarentena desde mediados de marzo, acaban de anunciar que el encierro tal vez se prolongue y sea más "estricto...".


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablas de divisas y gobiernos...¿esta seguro de que es solo eso?
> 
> Es evidente que los instrumentos de control social son esos, junto con los informativos, pero yo dudo que los presidentes, ministros, senadores de países sean realmente quienes mueven algún tipo de hilo finalmente.
> 
> ...



Me gustaba lo que leía antes de llegar a tu conclusión. La mía es que se avecina un cambio de paradigma social, impuesto por las circunstancias climáticas y prácticas del siglo XXI, y en esto, chinos, usanos, rusos, ingleses (y hablo de los poderes fácticos tras tales denominaciones) están de acuerdo. Y es que, y comprendo que la grandísima mayoría no es consciente de ello, el clima mundial va a cambiar drásticamente, provocando hambrunas y desastres. Y ellos, como lo saben, de antemano van a reducir la población. Además de que para la producción del siglo XXI, sobra mano de obra a montones. Os podéis quedar con la razón que más os guste, pero son ambas.

No os podéis fiar de ninguno. En esto son una puñetera piña. Y buenas noches.


----------



## Mr.Foster (3 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablas de divisas y gobiernos...¿esta seguro de que es solo eso?
> Es evidente que los instrumentos de control social son esos, junto con los informativos, pero yo dudo que los presidentes, ministros, senadores de países sean realmente quienes mueven algún tipo de hilo finalmente.
> De hecho si lo piensas es absurdo atribuirles a ellos (ya sea gobierno USA o Chino) tal poder, pues este se diluye rápidamente tras unas elecciones, por ejemplo...
> ¿quiénes son realmente los ideólogos de estas "guerras" silenciosas en las que todos somos parte implicada, aun que pocos o ningunos, beneficiarios de su desenlace?
> Hay que mirar más alto, buscar poderes que se perpetúen tras generaciones y puedan tomar decisiones unilateralmente que les mantengan en el estatus dominante.



Este usuario escribía esto hace 6 meses.
Hoy, a la vista de lo que vive el mundo, debemos reconocer la exactitud de este comentario, ya que de otra manera sería imposible explicar la coordinación que ha existido en todos los gobiernos en el manejo de esta "pandemia".
Que los medios de comunicación han exacerbado ya que el mundo solo ha visto una sola imagen y una sola voz.
Es evidente hoy que alguien ha puesto un plan en marcha, que aún no sabemos cómo terminará,pero que claramente evidencia lo que durante décadas se ha sospechado:que existe una casta elitista que ha acumulado lentamente un poder que hoy es imposible de contrarestar y contra el cual solo cabe imaginar en qué le vamos a ser útiles.


----------



## Pinovski (3 Ago 2020)

@Spielzeug respecto al tema del oro, he visto que actualmente el BPI tiene 120 toneladas. Seria el 31 en la lista total de reservas del mundo (a febrero de 2019). Ese banco me da muy mala espina


----------



## paraisofiscal (3 Ago 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (4 Ago 2020)

Un breve resumen de la situación que nos lleva hasta aquí:

1. Desde que Nixon desligó el dólar del oro el sistema monetario es inestable y está destinado a colapsar. El dólar se convierte en un instrumento de dominación en manos de sus emisores. Las élites de otros países están obligadas a someterse o buscar alternativas. El "monetary end game" es el trasfondo de todos los conflictos geopolíticos.

2. El sistema monetario basado en el dólar necesita ser sustituido por otro de la forma menos traumática posible y manteniendo ignorante a la población. El reset monetario requiere una narrativa para gestionarlo. La narrativa elegida por las élites que gobiernan el sistema actual es el cambio climático. La solución al problema descrito en esta narrativa climática supone el establecimiento de una divisa global:
Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

Esta narrativa estaba en su punto álgido ya que el sistema monetario y financiero daba muestras de agotamiento. El bombardeo mediático con la propaganda emocional de la niña Greta coincide con la crisis del mercado de repos de hace un año.

Aceptar está narrativa supone a los países no dominados por el sistema de poder basado en el dólar capitular ante estos y un reseteo monetario que les dejaría fuera de juego. El resto de países soberanos necesitan una narrativa que contrarreste a la del cambio climático.

3. La narrativa de la pandemia permite a China librar una guerra económica paralizando la cadena de suministros y pagos obligando al resto de países a posicionarse en el conflicto.

En un primer momento dió un plazo para llegar a una solución negociada hasta mediados de marzo o bien los daños en la cadena de suministros serían irreversibles. El trasfondo monetario de la narrativa del virus queda claro en las viñetas publicadas en la prensa oficial China y que están recogidas en las primeras páginas de este hilo:
Estamos en guerra, eres consciente de ello?

4. La ventana de oportunidad dada por China para resolver el conflicto monetario pasó y entramos en un nuevo escenario en el que la narrativa del virus es el trasfondo en el que se va gestionar el colapso económico derivado del reset monetario al que se va a llegar sin acuerdo entre las partes. Esto se traduce en un recrudecimiento del conflicto entre el bloque de la nueva ruta de la seda y el bloque dominado por los emisores del dólar (India vs China, Australia vs China, Canadá vs. China)

La narrativa vírica es gestionada por cada país de forma independiente por lo que cada país toma diferentes medidas y presenta las cifras de infectados y muertes que consideran oportuna.

5. La siguiente fase del conflicto está en marcha y se prevé un recrudecimiento a partir de septiembre. Mientras tanto, los bancos centrales buscan alternativas monetarias que les den más soberanía sobre las divisas que emiten (carrera por lanzar CBDC que les permita evitar depender de sistemas de pagos que no pueden controlar)

Mientras tanto, la presión en el mercado de oro denominado en dólares no para de aumentar. Está presión y la subida de precios del oro son los efectos visibles de la guerra monetaria que se libra entre bambalinas.

La guerra actualmente responde a otro paradigma en el que el frente de conflicto se traslada a la percepción de la realidad por parte del individuo-masa para influir en su comportamiento y desestabilizar al enemigo. En este sentido el "virus" es un arma de guerra de IV generación:
Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica

Así lo veo a grandes rasgos...


----------



## chickenotter (4 Ago 2020)

Creia que para que se llamase guerra como tal tenia que haber violencia y a esto se lo denominaba conflictos, disputas, etc...

Pero vamos, que cada pais o conjunto avanzara en una estrategia acorde a sus intereses, como cualquier ser humano hace.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2020)

Entiendo tu perspectiva y es razonable, pero a mi entender te faltan factores determinantes. Uno de ellos es la degeneración de la atmósfera de la que llevo años avisando sin demasiado éxito. Tampoco es que lo descubriese yo, y es que la misma NASA ya avisó de la caída de la magnetosfera cientos de kilómetros. Otro es la particularidad por la mayoría de la gente, de que los planetas crecen. Te dejo este vídeo de Neal Adams donde lo demuestra usando imagenes del satélite de Júpìter, Europa:


Eso terminará pasándonos a nosotros, otra vez, de hecho, probablemente esa fue la causa que provocó las más grandes extinciones en el pasado lejano. La Tierra también tiene las cicatrices que lo corroboran.

Saludos


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2020)

Y además de lo anterior, también hae años que llevo advirtiendo que la degradación atmosférica permite a la radiación solar y cósmica, atravesar con mucha mayor intensidad nuestro campo magnético, lo cual conlleva explosiones en petroquímicas, polvorines militares y civiles... ¿y será que estábamos sufriendo hoy la incidencia del viento solar? pues según avisó ANTES *SpaceWeather* sí:


> *SOLAR WIND SPARKS GEOMAGNETIC UNREST: *Earth is inside a fast-moving (~600 km/s) stream of solar wind, and this is causing geomagnetic unrest around the poles. The gaseous material is flowing from a northern hole in the sun's atmosphere. High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras on *Aug. 4* as Earth passes through the stream. *Aurora alerts:* SMS Text.



Y mira qué ha sucedido en Beirut.

Hace años me molesté en comprobar la relación temporal entre las llamaradas y vientos solares, con las explosiones... y también incendios, y encontré una grandísima coincidencia entre ambos tipos de eventos.


----------



## Gusman (5 Ago 2020)

Me ha ocurrido lo mismo. Censura?


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Ago 2020)

Pongo estas dos noticias por si tuviesen algo que ver con la explosion de Beirut. Es un poco descabellado, porque Filipinas y Libano son dos paises muy alejados, pero ahi lo dejo.

2 de Abril, muere la embajadora de Filipinas en Libano (62 años) por coronavirus.

Philippines ambassador dies of Covid-19 in Beirut
Bernardita Catalla - Wikipedia

El 3 de Agosto, un dia antes de la explosion de Beirut el gobierno de Filipinas decreta una cuarentena muy dura (incluyendo la suspension total del transporte publico).

Philippine capital returning to lockdown as virus surges
Millions back under lockdown in Philippines amid surge in coronavirus cases



> The move, which economic officials oppose, will again prohibit non-essential travel outside of homes.
> 
> Commuter trains, buses and other public vehicles stayed off the main roads of the capital Manila on Tuesday and police were again staffing checkpoints to restrict public travel as surging virus cases forced another lockdown.
> Officials deployed dozens of shuttle buses, along with army trucks, to ferry stranded medical personnel and workers of authorised businesses. Most domestic flights to and from the capital were cancelled, and night curfews will return in places.
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Ago 2020)

Recordatorio de que va realmente el "virus"

Un señor escondido bajo una montaña verde fingiendo síntomas de gripe que va ser destrozado por el martillo dorado de la justicia.

Recordemos también a qué se referían con la enfermedad por la que paraban el pais cortando la cadena de distribución y pagos para "salvar el mundo" de una peligrosa epidemia. Esta es la epidemia en cuestión:







Esto publicaba la prensa China mientras aquí la narrativa oficial es que era una simple gripe


----------



## Pinovski (5 Ago 2020)

¡Bill Gates vuelve al cambio climático y parece abandonar el Covid-19 como primera paranoia mediática! Además, reconoce la baja mortalidad del bicho.
Nueva predicción de Bill Gates: el cambio climático será la próxima 'pandemia' que seguirá al Covid-19








Chinese Communist Party's Legitimacy Under Question by Century-Old Debt


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> ¡Bill Gates vuelve al cambio climático y parece abandonar el Covid-19 como primera paranoia mediática! Además, reconoce la baja mortalidad del bicho.
> Nueva predicción de Bill Gates: el cambio climático será la próxima 'pandemia' que seguirá al Covid-19



Están como locos intentando reconducir la narrativa al cambio climático. La prensa anglosajona saca constantemente artículos sobre el tema advirtiendo (amenazando a sus enemigos) de que va a ser peor que el cambio climático que el coronavirus. En viñetas lo reflejaron también en las viñetas del Tehe Economist:

KAL’s cartoon








Pero la gente está hipnotizada con la ilusión de la pandemia y no lo tienen fácil para cambiar de tema: el virus ha causado un trauma colectivo que condiciona el comportamiento de millones de personas ataviadas con mascarillas aterrorizadas por un virus que lo que se ha llevado por delante es la economía mundial. 

Tienen que intentar asociar el virus al cambio climático para intentar retomar la iniciativa en la narración. En ello están...


----------



## Pinovski (5 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Están como locos intentando reconducir la narrativa al cambio climático. La prensa anglosajona saca constantemente artículos sobre el tema advirtiendo (amenazando a sus enemigos) de que va a ser peor que el cambio climático que el coronavirus. En viñetas lo reflejaron también en las viñetas del Tehe Economist:
> 
> KAL’s cartoon
> 
> ...



La clave de las narrativas ficticias es que el covid al ser mas "palpable" en su vida real, aunque sea por la cuarentena o por los problemas economicos, separacion de seguridad... llega mas al ciudadano promedio que el cambio climatico, que se queda relegado a un segundo plano, pues no interviene tanto en su vida diaria.


----------



## mendi lerendi (6 Ago 2020)

Perdón si ya está aquí expuesto, llevo casi un mes de retraso. Al hilo de la falla en la cadena de suministros, el Imperio movió ficha tratando de trasladar la cadena de aprovisionamiento a La India. Es un movimiento a largo plazo y, en mi opinión, sin mucho peso ya que china tiene el conocimiento, la tecnología que es difícil pueda alcanzar La India:

*Reestructuración de las cadenas ‎mundiales de aprovisionamiento*
RED VOLTAIRE _|_ 21 DE MAYO DE 2020







El secretario de Estado estadounidense, Mike Pompeo, dio a conocer que ha entrado en contacto ‎con la India y con los países del sudeste asiático para reestructurar las cadenas mundiales de ‎aprovisionamiento. ‎
Concretamente, no se trata de reequilibrar la balanza comercial de Estados Unidos ni de ‎remediar las afectaciones causadas por la epidemia de Covid-19 sino de detener el desarrollo ‎de China. ‎
El primer ministro de la India, Narendra Modi, ha decidido orientar el plan económico indio ‎postcoronavirus hacia la acogida en suelo indio de las industrias occidentales que se verían ‎obligadas a retirarse de China bajo la presión de Estados Unidos. ‎
Las empresas dedicadas a la producción de equipamiento eléctrico, productos farmacéuticos, ‎equipamiento médico, equipamiento electrónico, maquinaria pesada, equipamiento solar, la ‎transformación agroalimentaria, la producción química y de materias textiles gozarían así de ‎amplias facilidades para instalarse en la India. ‎

Reestructuración de las cadenas ‎mundiales de aprovisionamiento


Me parece que el movimiento chino de suspender la cadena de suministro les pilló a todos con el pie cambiado. China está ahora mismo en una posición de fuerza y no va a dejar su parte del pastel:


*La nueva estrategia antichina de Washington*
por Thierry Meyssan
Independientemente de la histeria antichina del grupo que impuso las respuestas ‎políticas, falsamente sanitarias, adoptadas en Occidente ante la epidemia de Covid-19, ‎esta última ha puesto de relieve el hecho que las naciones occidentales dependen de los productos de ‎la industria china. Después de haber comprobado esa dependencia, la administración ‎Trump ha pasado del deseo de reequilibrar los intercambios comerciales a una lógica de ‎enfrentamiento militar, aunque sin llegar a recurrir a la guerra. Acaba de comenzar ‎oficialmente la campaña de sabotaje contra las llamadas «_rutas de la seda_». ‎
RED VOLTAIRE _|_ DAMASCO (SIRIA) _|_ 19 DE MAYO DE 2020









*Violando las normas sanitarias de su propia administración, el secretario de Estado Mike ‎Pompeo viajó a Israel el 13 de mayo de 2020, o sea 4 días antes de la nominación del nuevo ‎gobierno israelí. Allí sorprendió a todo el mundo al despachar los temas regionales en ‎sólo minutos y dedicar su visita a pasar en revista las inversiones chinas en Israel. ‎*


Una de las consecuencias de esta epidemia de coronavirus es que Occidente acabar de darse ‎cuenta de lo mucho que depende de las capacidades industriales de China. Europeos y ‎estadounidenses comprobaron repentinamente que no tenían cómo fabricar los millones de ‎mascarillas quirúrgicas cuyo uso querían imponer a toda la población. Y tuvieron que ir a ‎comprarlas en China, donde a menudo llegaron a luchar entre sí en los aeropuertos, tratando de ‎birlar a sus “aliados” algún lote de las preciadas mascarillas quirúrgicas chinas. ‎
En ese contexto de “sálvese quien pueda” generalizado, el liderazgo de Estados Unidos a la ‎cabeza de Occidente dejó tener de sentido.* Es por esa razón que Washington ha decidido ‎renunciar a su anterior intención de reequilibrar las relaciones comerciales con China para pasar a ‎oponerse al establecimiento de las llamadas «rutas de la seda» y ayudar los europeos a ‎relocalizar parte de sus industrias. ‎
Esto podría ser un viraje decisivo: el cese parcial del proceso de globalización iniciado con la ‎desaparición de la Unión Soviética. Pero, ¡cuidado! No se trata de una decisión económica de ‎cuestionamiento de los principios del libre intercambio, sino de una estrategia geopolítica ‎tendiente a sabotear las ambiciones chinas. ‎*
El preludio de ese cambio de estrategia fue la campaña, no sólo económica sino también política ‎y militar, contra el gigante chino Huawei. Estados Unidos y la OTAN dijeron temer que si Huawei ‎obtenía acceso a los contratos públicos occidentales para la instalación de la tecnología 5G, ‎el ejército chino podría interceptar las comunicaciones que pasarían por esos canales. ‎En realidad sabían que si China obtiene esos contratos, será el único país técnicamente capaz de ‎pasar a la etapa siguiente [1].‎
No es que la administración Trump se haya dejado ganar por las ridículas fobias del grupo ‎Amanecer Rojo [2], cuya obsesión antichina viene de su visceral ‎anticomunismo, sino que ha tomado conciencia de los gigantescos progresos militares de China. ‎Claro, el presupuesto del Ejército Popular de Liberación es risible en comparación con ‎el presupuesto de las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos, pero es precisamente la estrategia ‎china de ahorro en el sector militar y los progresos técnicos chinos lo que hoy permite a ‎los militares chinos desafiar al leviatán estadounidense. ‎
Al término de la Primera Guerra Mundial, los políticos chinos del Kuomintang y del Partido ‎Comunista emprendieron juntos la tarea de reunificar su país y sacarlo del largo siglo de ‎humillación colonial que había vivido. Un líder del Kuomintang, Chang Kai-chek, trató de acabar ‎con el Partido Comunista, pero fue derrotado y tuvo que exilarse en Taiwán. Mao Zedong siguió ‎adelante con el sueño nacionalista, mientras orientaba el Partido Comunista hacia una ‎transformación social del país. Pero su objetivo siguió siendo ante todo de carácter nacionalista, ‎como quedó demostrado en 1969 con el conflicto sino-ruso por la isla de ‎ Zhenbao. ‎
En los años 1980, el almirante Liu Huaqing –quien reprimió en 1989 el intento de golpe de Estado ‎de Zhao Ziyang durante los acontecimientos de la plaza Tiananmén– concibió una estrategia para ‎mantener a los ejércitos estadounidenses fuera de la zona cultural china. La República Popular ‎China ha venido aplicando pacientemente esa política desde hace 40 años. Sin provocar guerras, ‎Pekín ha extendido su soberanía en el Mar de China e impone límites a la marina de guerra de ‎Estados Unidos. No está lejos el día en que los navíos de guerra estadounidenses tendrán que ‎retirarse de esa región, dejando así vía libre a la recuperación de Taiwán por parte de China. ‎
Después de la disolución de la URSS, el entonces presidente George Bush padre consideró que ‎Estados Unidos ya no tenía rival en el mundo y que había llegado el momento de hacer dinero. ‎Desmovilizó un millón de soldados estadounidenses y abrió el camino a la globalización financiera. ‎Las transnacionales estadounidenses trasladaron sus cadenas de producción a China, donde sus ‎productos comenzaron a ser fabricados por innumerables obreros chinos, con menor formación pero que ‎cobraban 20 veces menos que los obreros estadounidenses. Poco a poco, casi todos los bienes ‎de consumo que compran los estadounidenses se importaban de China. La clase media ‎estadounidense se depauperó mientras que China perfeccionaba la formación de sus propios ‎obreros y se enriquecía. Gracias al principio del libre intercambio, otros países occidentales, y ‎finalmente del mundo entero, también comenzaron a trasladar su producción industrial hacia ‎China. Con el paso de los años, el Partido Comunista decidió establecer un equivalente moderno ‎de la antigua «_Ruta de la Seda_» y, en 2013, eligió a Xi Jinping para realizar ese proyecto. ‎Si llega a concretarse, China podría llegar a tener en sus manos prácticamente el monopolio de la ‎producción industrial mundial. ‎
Al decidir sabotear las «_rutas de la seda_», el presidente Donald Trump trata de mantener ‎a China fuera de lo que Estados Unidos considera su propia zona cultural, como hace China ‎al mantener a Estados Unidos fuera de lo que Pekín considera la zona cultural china. Washington ‎podrá contar para ello con sus «_aliados_», cuyas sociedades ya están prácticamente devastadas ‎por la competencia de los excelentes productos chinos a bajo precio. Algunos de esos «_aliados_» ‎de Washington ya viven, a causa de esa situación, revueltas populares como la de los llamados ‎Chalecos Amarillos, en Francia. En tiempos de la antigua «_Ruta de la Seda_», China aportaba ‎a Europa productos completamente desconocidos en ese continente. En nuestra época, las ‎nuevas «_rutas de la seda_» llevan a Occidente productos similares a los que pueden fabricarse ‎en esa parte del mundo… pero mucho menos caros. ‎
Sin embargo, contrariamente a la creencia generalizada, China podría renunciar a las nuevas ‎‎«_rutas de la seda_», por razones de geoestrategia y sin importar el monto de lo que ya ha ‎invertido. Ya lo hizo en el pasado. En el siglo XV, China proyectó abrir una “ruta de la seda” ‎marítima, envió a África y al Medio Oriente una formidable flota bajo las órdenes del almirante ‎Zheng He, «_el eunuco de las tres joyas_», pero finalmente renunció al proyecto, llegando incluso ‎a destruir su propia flota. ‎
El secretario de Estado Mike Pompeo viajó a Israel, en pleno periodo de confinamiento por el ‎Covid-19. Allí trató de convencer a los dos futuros primeros ministros –el colonialista judío ‎Benyamin Netanyahu y el nacionalista israelí Benny Gantz– para que pongan fin a las inversiones ‎chinas en Israel [3]. Las empresas chinas ya controlan la mitad del ‎sector agrícola israelí y en los próximos meses pasarían a garantizar el 90% de sus intercambios ‎comerciales. Mike Pompeo tratará de convencer también al presidente de Egipto, Abdel Fattah al-‎Sissi, ya que el Canal de Suez y los puertos israelíes de Haifa y Ashdod serían las terminales de la ‎moderna «_ruta de la seda_» en el Mediterráneo.‎
Después de varios intentos, China, teniendo en cuenta la inestabilidad en Irak, Siria y Turquía, ‎ha renunciado abrir su nueva «_ruta de la seda_» a través de esos países. Entre Washington y Moscú ‎existe un acuerdo tácito para mantener, en cualquier lugar de la frontera sirio-turca, un “bolsón” ‎yihadista, como medio de convencer a China de que no es posible hacer inversiones en esa zona. ‎La intención de Moscú es asentar su alianza con Pekín sobre «_rutas de la seda_» que pasarían ‎por territorio ruso, en vez de transitar por los países occidentales. Ese es el proyectp de «_Gran ‎Asociación Euroasiática_» del presidente Vladimir Putin [4].‎
Aparece así una y otra vez el mismo dilema, la llamada «_trampa de Tucídides_»: ante el ascenso ‎de una nueva potencia (China), la potencia dominante (Estados Unidos) tiene la opción entre ‎hacerle la guerra (como sucedió entre Esparta y Atenas) o cederle espacio, lo cual equivale a ‎aceptar la división del mundo. ‎

Thierry Meyssan

La nueva estrategia antichina de Washington, por Thierry Meyssan


Otro movimiento de peones del imperio, creo ya demasiado tarde:

*Washington crea un grupo parlamentario ‎transatlántico contra China*
RED VOLTAIRE _|_ 12 DE JUNIO DE 2020








Los senadores estadounidenses Marco Rubio (republicano por la Florida) y Bob Menéndez ‎‎(demócrata por Nueva Jersey), ambos de origen cubano, crearon un grupo parlamentario ‎transatlántico denominado Alianza Parlamentaria sobre China (_Inter-Parliamentary Alliance on ‎China_ o IPAC). ‎
Esa “alianza” reúne más de 100 representantes de 12 países (Estados Unidos, Canadá, Australia, ‎Japón, Reino Unido, Alemania, Italia, Suecia, Noruega, Países Bajos, República Checa y Lituania) ‎y diputados en ejercicio en el Parlamento Europeo. Sus miembros son principalmente alemanes, ‎australianos, canadienses y británicos. ‎
El proyecto de ese grupo de presión resueltamente antichino ya había sido presentado durante la ‎Conferencia de Seguridad de Munich. En su comité de consulta figuran opositores de Hong Kong ‎y el ex responsable de la política de Estados Unidos hacia China del presidente demócrata Bill Clinton y del presidente republicano George W. Bush. ‎
Esta Alianza Parlamentaria sobre China servirá para influir en los parlamentos nacionales y en el ‎Parlamento Europeo a favor de la nueva política antichina de Estados Unidos. ‎

Washington crea un grupo parlamentario ‎transatlántico contra China

La verdad no concibo cómo el Imperio puede ganar esta guerra. Tal ver pasando a una confrontación abierta. Las maniobras militares de los útimos tiempos de China y EEUU indican que algo puede suceder. Y el sabotaje del puerto de Beirut que era nodo de laNueva Ruta de la Seda puede ser el primer golpe


----------



## mendi lerendi (6 Ago 2020)

La guerra del Imperio sigue en Oriente Medio:



*China: Siete medidas para debilitar el papel del dólar a nivel internacional*
“La devaluación de las monedas nacionales en Siria, Líbano, Irán y Turquía frente al dólar estadounidense constituye un arma económica contra estos países. De hecho, la caída en el valor de las monedas siria, libanesa, iraní y turca es el resultado de las sanciones que EEUU ha impuesto a los árabes y musulmanes”, señala el director del diario Rai al Youm.

En un artículo reciente, el famoso analista del mundo árabe Abdel Bari Atwan escribió: “El dólar parece haberse convertido en un medio, en manos de Washington, para atacar la economía de los estados que no están en la misma longitud de onda que EEUU. Esta política incluso ha resultado, en cierto modo, en el debilitamiento del sistema financiero global”.

Y continúa: “China es el mayor rival de EEUU para el liderazgo de la economía mundial, y está utilizando todos los medios para poner fin al dominio del dólar, así como para liberar las monedas del yugo del dólar”. Aquí hay siete estrategias aplicadas por Pekín para debilitar al dólar estadounidense:


Fortalecer e internacionalizar el yuan.
Comprar gran parte de los productos de minas de oro de América Latina y África.
Prepararse para exportar monedas digitales con el fin de reemplazar los billetes.
Establecer un club de comercio internacional con Rusia, India, Irán, Turquía y algunos países del BRICS como miembros.
Crear una bolsa de valores en Shanghai destinada a realizar transacciones petroleras a través del petroyuan.
Establecer un Banco de Inversión Asiático, compuesto por 60 miembros y con un capital inicial de 100.000 millones, para reemplazar el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) durante los próximos diez años. Se dice que Rusia, Egipto, Arabia Saudí, Grecia y el Reino Unido son miembros de este banco.
Inaugurar la Ruta de la Seda, que unirá Asia con África y América Latina.
El editor de Rai al-Youm explicó: “De hecho, lo que China quiere no es destruir el dólar, sino limitar su valor y su dominio sobre la economía mundial. Según algunos observadores, este proyecto, que alimenta en gran medida la tensión entre China y EEUU, podría incluso conducir a una guerra fría”.

Atwan también se refirió a las palabras de Stephen Roach, ex economista jefe del banco estadounidense Morgan Stanley, quien es el último en predecir el fin del dólar como la moneda dominante del mundo. “Roach predice que el dólar pronto caerá un 35% frente a sus principales rivales”, reiteró.

Según Atwan, “si el pronóstico del economista estadounidense se hace realidad, los países árabes que han basado sus economías en el dólar estadounidense, especialmente las monarquías del Golfo Pérsico, se verán gravemente afectados”.

Atwan reafirma que cualquier cosa que hagan China y Rusia para debilitar el dólar estadounidense parece aceptable, ya que EEUU usa su moneda como arma para dañar las economías, en Siria, Líbano, Turquía, Venezuela y todos los países que se niegan a apoyar al régimen israelí.

El analista árabe concluye: “Ahora el dominio político, económico y militar de EEUU está al borde del declive y un nuevo sistema financiero y de seguridad está a punto de reemplazarlo. Esto sin duda atraerá a muchas naciones que ya sufren esta hegemonía estadounidense”.


----------



## Pinovski (6 Ago 2020)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> La guerra del Imperio sigue en Oriente Medio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@eL PERRO @ShellShock


----------



## mendi lerendi (6 Ago 2020)

China en el patio trasero del imperio. Cada vez veo más cerca la confrontación militar. No convencional, por supuesto:


*El dragón hace temblar al águila: EEUU teme perder América Latina ante el ascenso de China*
*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN EL *MIÉRCOLES 05 DE AGOSTO 

*Denis Lukyanov*

Las relaciones entre China y los países de América Latina prosperan, pero al mismo tiempo hacen frente a nuevos desafíos a medida que la región lidia con varias crisis en diferentes ámbitos. Entretanto, EEUU va perdiendo su influencia en la región, dice el estudio del 'think tank' estadounidense Brookings.

Los gobiernos latinoamericanos que buscaban nuevos caminos hacia el desarrollo sostenible dieron una cálida bienvenida a China cuando esta debutó en la región a mediados de la década de 2000, *apunta *el estudio.

A partir de entonces las relaciones entre los países de América Latina y Pekín se han hecho más pragmáticas. Esto sucedió cuando las élites y partes de la población de los países de la región empezaron a percibir los beneficios del acercamiento con China con más escepticismo, opina el autor de la obra.

Sin embargo, los beneficios de una relación más estrecha con China de todas formas parecen pesar más que los costos de estos lazos. Por lo tanto es de esperar que los países de *América Latina y el Caribe* vayan a seguir invirtiendo en relaciones más sólidas y estrechas con Pekín, agrega.

Estados Unidos empezó a hacer caso a la creciente influencia de China y llegó a entender que su papel histórico como la principal potencia en la región se encuentra en riesgo. El estudio subraya que la Administración Trump ha fracasado en alterar estas tendencias y encontrar una política correcta que le ayude a hacerse con la prioridad en las relaciones de los países latinoamericanos con el resto del mundo.

El estudio enfatiza también que EEUU tiene que encontrar *un enfoque más generoso* y sofisticado en relación con sus socios en el hemisferio occidental para no perder terreno ante el avance de China. El autor recalca que esto debe pasar sin importar quién gana *las elecciones presidenciales en noviembre.*

En términos de comercio e inversiones, China en cuestión de una década pasó de ser un país sin casi presencia en la región latinoamericana a un jugador de peso pesado. La política económica china basada en el win-win ofrece a los países de la región un camino hacia cadenas de suministro globales.

EEUU, por su parte, lanzó una campaña que tiene como objetivo *ser capaz de competir con Pekín* en diferentes partes del planeta, especialmente en el hemisferio occidental. El estudio señala que el enfoque no puede ser universal para toda la región: EEUU tiene que tener enfoques únicos para cada país de América Latina.

_*"Mientras que China está haciendo frente a retos económicos y de reputación, llega el tiempo para Estados Unidos de hacer un esfuerzo coordinado en su hemisferio", opina el analista de Brookings.*_

*¿Qué busca el dragón en América Latina?*

Con la llegada al poder de Donald Trump los países latinoamericanos aún más empezaron a percibir China como un socio viable teniendo en cuenta que el presidente norteamericano recurrió en reiteradas ocasiones a la retórica nacionalista y antinmigrante, indica el autor.

Pekín busca *asegurar la entrada de energía, metales y alimentos* a su territorio porque los necesita para alimentar su economía robusta y su creciente clase media. Otra meta de la política actual china es expandir los mercados de exportaciones.

Asimismo, la República Popular China busca competir con Estados Unidos en su zona de intereses, el hemisferio occidental. Una de las razones detrás de esta política es corresponder, al menos de manera simbólica, a la presencia permanente de Washington en la órbita geográfica de China. También a las autoridades en Pekín les gustaría que su país alcanzase la cumbre de la cadena alimenticia internacional, deduce el autor de la investigación.

El gigante asiático quiere apoyar a sus socios ideológicos en la región latinoamericana: se trata del Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro en Venezuela y las nuevas autoridades comunistas en Cuba.

La expansión económica y política de China se lleva a cabo *bajo la bandera de la protección de la soberanía nacional* de los países de la región junto con el aumento significativo en comercio, préstamos e inversiones. Este enfoque, como era de esperar, fue bien recibido en la región, apunta el estudio.

En 2000 el volumen de comercio entre la PRC y la región de América Latina y el Caribe fue de 12.000 millones de dólares, pero para 2019 alcanzó casi 315.000 millones de dólares. Hoy en día Pekín es el principal socio comercial de Brasil, Chile, Uruguay, Perú y Argentina. También presta dinero en grandes cantidades a los gobiernos latinoamericanos. Estos préstamos son devueltos por algunos países en materias primas como el petróleo.

Últimamente las compañías chinas han dejado de invertir exclusivamente en los sectores de la extracción y han empezado a invertir en la prestación de servicios y la construcción de infraestructura, así como en la electricidad, internet, los ferrocarriles y los proyectos de construcción de puertos.

China redirige una parte considerable de sus inversiones hacia la resolución de los problemas de los países de América Latina *en el ámbito de transportación y logística*. Pekín invierte en puentes, ferrocarriles, puertos y proyectos de generación de energía. Todos estos pasos están encaminados a facilitar la circulación de bienes entre dos socios comerciales que se encuentran muy lejos.

No obstante, los fabricantes de América Latina no están contentos con la política china en cuanto a las importaciones: Pekín no cumplió con su promesa de abrir plenamente su mercado doméstico a los productos y servicios que provienen de los países de la región, pone de relieve el autor.

Pese a todas las adversidades la actividad económica de China parece tener un efecto positivo en la región latinoamericana. Los países de esta zona exportan minerales de hierro —de Brasil—, cultivos de soja —de Argentina— y metales —de Chile—. Pekín *erige nuevos puentes, túneles y estadios de fútbol*.

_*No obstante, las élites en los países de la región están divididas en dos grupos: el primero se ha beneficiado de las relaciones económicas más estrechas con Pekín; el otro, como por ejemplo los fabricantes brasileños, ha sufrido las importaciones baratas de la PRC.*_

Las acciones de China provocaron el enriquecimiento de la clase alta y de esta manera causó que la desigualdad en los países respectivos creciese, pero hay quien cree que la presencia de Pekín es un contrapeso a Estados Unidos.

La mayoría de los gobiernos latinoamericanos, asevera el autor del estudio, reconocen que no pueden salir de la recesión severa provocada por el brote del coronavirus sin la generosidad de Pekín. Muchos de ellos reciben las donaciones chinas en forma de suministros médicos.

Simultáneamente *las empresas chinas se ofrecen para jugar un papel más importante* en el espacio de telecomunicaciones de América Latina y el Caribe. Por ejemplo, Huawei licita para ganarse concesiones importantes sobre las redes 5G, lo que suscita preocupaciones sobre la seguridad nacional, la privacidad y la vigilancia por parte de China en la región, señala el estudio.

*Diferentes enfoques de EEUU respecto a América Latina*

"Después de décadas del comportamiento hegemónico e intervencionista en la región, Estados Unidos, después de la Guerra Fría, empezó a jugar un rol más benevolente", subraya el analista de Brookings.

Los enfoques hacia la política norteamericana en América Latina y el Caribe variaron de acuerdo con las prioridades de las administraciones norteamericanas en la política exterior.

Según el estudio, *la Administración Clinton abogó por una agenda ambiciosa* que iba a involucrar todo el hemisferio occidental: se trata de la política encaminada a unir la región sobre la base de "democracia liberal representativa, libre comercio y economía de mercado" como una manera de alcanzar el desarrollo sostenible.

La Administración Bush, especialmente después de *los ataques del 11-S*, ha adoptado un enfoque más oneroso referente a la seguridad nacional y la lucha contra el terrorismo en la región. Al mismo tiempo mantuvo la fe en el financiamiento de la asistencia para el desarrollo de los países latinoamericanos.

La Administración Obama, enfocada en la crisis de inmigrantes provenientes del Triángulo Norte de Centroamérica, no obstante, hizo un avance importante en los lazos con los gobiernos de la región. El autor del estudio precisa que la Administración Obama mejoró las relaciones con Cuba y, además, facilitó la firma de un acuerdo de paz en Colombia.

En general, la influencia de EEUU en América Latina y el Caribe fue grande en aquellos ocho años, si bien ya pasó a entrar en declive.

Después de tres años de la Administración Trump, Estados Unidos está en gran medida ausente en América Latina y el Caribe. Ha vuelto a ser una fuerza hegemónica que representa una amenaza para los países regionales. Esto causó que volvieran a aparecer opiniones menos favorables respecto a Washington.

_*"El antagonismo tipo *_*yanqui go home*_* empezó a sonar con renovado vigor. Entretanto, Trump hizo volver la retórica intervencionista de la Doctrina Monroe del siglo XIX", precisa el analista.*_

Teniendo en cuenta que China recurre a la diplomacia comercial resuelta y de poder blando, la táctica de comportamiento agresivo hace que las fuerzas antiestadounidenses de los países latinoamericanos ganen más ímpetu. Pekín claramente se beneficia del enfoque miope de la Administración Trump.

En noviembre de 2020 los votantes de EEUU elegirán el camino que su país seguirá, incluso en relación a los lazos con sus vecinos más cercanos en el sur.

Durante la presidencia de Trump el Partido Republicano —al que el mandatario actual pertenece— hizo más hincapié en el proteccionismo y la política antinmigración. El Partido Demócrata, entretanto, está decidido a volver a las políticas practicadas durante la Administración Obama.

Joe Biden, el precandidato a la Presidencia de EEUU, culpa más a Washington que a Pekín del *deplorable estado de las cosas* en las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y los países de América Latina y el Caribe. El demócrata, aun así, asevera que EEUU tiene una gran ventaja en la región. Según él, China y Rusia no tienen los mismos lazos y la historia común con los pueblos latinoamericanos, cita sus palabras el estudio.

_*Para regresar a la región por la puerta grande EEUU necesita ofrecer a los países de la región alternativas positivas al modelo económico y político centrista de China.*_

El autor de la obra opina que el enfoque hacia los países latinoamericanos debe ser blando, es decir, Washington no debería hacerlos elegir entre él y Pekín. En cualquier caso, vaticina el analista, EEUU tardará muchos años en cambiar las tendencias actuales para que sean más favorables para él.


----------



## Pinovski (6 Ago 2020)




----------



## eL PERRO (6 Ago 2020)

Si España fuera soberana, seriamos ahora mismo la 3 potencia mundial


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Ago 2020)

Cotton, Schumer Request Assessment Of National Security Risks Posed By China-Owned Video-Sharing Platform, TikTok, A Potential Counterintelligence Threat With Over 110 Million Downloads In U.S., Alone

TikTok y en general cualquier red social determinan que contenidos tienen visibilidad para sus usuarios creando un contenido que influye en el mapa mental de la realidad de sus usuarios. Siendo el control del mapa mental del individuo-masa, controlar el algoritmo por el que se visibiliza determinado contenido supone en palabras del senador de Arkansas un peligro de contrainteligencia que no puede ser ignorado.

TikTok tiene 110 millones de descargas en EEUU y puede visibilizar una narrativa que dificulte la gobernabilidad si es capaz de poner a la población en contra del gobierno lo cual será cada vez más probable según se vaya deteriorando la economía.

El control sobre la narrativa sobre lo que ocurre en la realidad es el tablero sobre el que se libra el combate para que los individuos y las masas actúen en función de los diferentes objetivos de sus contendientes.

Cada bloque tendrá sus propias aplicaciones y redes sociales por el potencial efecto desestabilizador que suponen narrativas que escapan a su control. De la misma forma que las divisas CBDC permiten escapar a sistemas de procesar pagos en manos de terceros que son capaces de decidir que transacciones se validan y cuáles no.


----------



## Pinovski (7 Ago 2020)

Crónica de una muerte anunciada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Crónica de una muerte anunciada.



Acojona un poco este articulo, que hacemos? compramos oro?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Ago 2020)

Si bien la Alianza Intergaláctica, está siendo implacable en el desempeño de sus acciones, es decir, que está cumpliendo estrictamente las indicaciones de los Regentes Galácticos, sin excepción alguna. Que de hecho está logrando sin contratiempo alguno la reestructuración del organigrama gubernamental del Universo Dos, no puede sentir la misma satisfacción con respecto al Universo Uno porque aún le queda bastante por seguir haciendo y resolviendo, por ejemplo:

No logra obtener la totalidad del concilio político, que ella pretende lograr en el parlamento de Orión, aún existen asperezas ideológicas

No confía plenamente en las razas alienígenas que se encuentran viviendo en este Sistema Solar. A excepción de las elites Destituidas, su trato con los Regentes Planetarios, de los planetas existentes es de permanente cuidado y con algunos, de recelo.

Se ve condicionada en su accionar, para proceder como a ella le gustaría hacerlo en el Holograma Tierra. Teme precipitarse, en sus determinaciones, y con ello favorecer a sus opositores.

En este sentido la Alianza Intergaláctica, considera estas tres situaciones, como los puntos más neurológicos que ella tiene que resolver lo antes posible. Así termina de efectuar la reestructuración del organigrama gubernamental del Universo Uno, y ambos quedan nivelados y unificados dentro del mismo organigrama gubernamental intergaláctico.

Las tres situaciones mencionadas, se deben a la resistencia que todavía sigue teniendo de un grupo minoritario de razas alienígenas, (dracos alphaconis, reptiliams serpens). Entre estos están los que no aceptan la idea de tener que, deshacerse de acuerdos políticos y comerciales que fueron pactados durante la gestión del Líder. Ahora tienen que negociar con la Alianza Intergaláctica nuevos acuerdos por lo que se equiparen derechos y tratados de unificación económica, comercial, territorial, y político sin pactos preferenciales. Otras directamente se oponen a la existencia de la nueva estructura de gobierno intergaláctico llamada Cosmovisión Universal, e ignoran por completo el nuevo régimen gubernamental.

De las tres situaciones, la que más dificultosa, le está resultando ser, es la del Holograma Tierra, porque no le está siendo nada sencillo, disolver los tratados y acuerdos que produjo el Líder durante su gestión gubernamental, por medio de la ex estructura piramidal. Acuerdos y tratados que estuvieron encubiertos, en la Base Piramidal bajo el símbolo de poder NWO.

Desde que asumió la conducción del Holograma Tierra, se ha enfocado a conseguir sus propósitos, pese a las dificultades que se le han ido presentado en el transcurso, ya que tiene que seguir lidiando con un grupo minoritario de la ex estructura piramidal, quienes a su vez, siguen influyendo en la estructura económica y política en la Base Piramidal que es el único campo de acción que les ha quedado, y que pueden hacerlo por medio del NWO, al tener todavía acercamientos políticos y acuerdos económicos con humanos que lideran las estructuras internas de la cúpula de poder del NWO.

Dentro de sus propósitos queda más que claro, que desde el año holográfico 2017 hasta la fecha actual, 8 de agosto de 2020. Conduce en la Base Piramidal del Holograma Tierra:

*La despolitización global* en aquellos países del continente americano y de oriente, donde el NWO ejercía su poder. Quitándoselo por completo. Abriéndole a la vez, a China las puertas de ingreso político, diplomático y económico a estos países para acordar tratados políticos y comerciales bajo las cláusulas del Rusia y China.

*La desacreditación elitista* de líderes políticos, religiosos, e inversionistas que no respetaron los acuerdos pactados con los socios de la esfera rusa y china. Los ha dejado desamparados ante el sistema socio planetario, su fin, es que éstos pierdan su imagen carismática ante la sociedad humana de la Base Piramidal.

*La desacreditación global* de los líderes políticos, gobernantes e inversores, que siguen dependiendo de la cúpula de poder del NWO. Desde el momento en que éstos se rehusaron a pactar acuerdos unilaterales con el China. A tal punto que ha llevado a que se produzca el enjuiciamiento, la desvinculación gubernamental o el desamparo del los socios de Rusia y China, en muchos de ellos.

*La desestructuración del modelo* económico planetario en la Base Piramidal, que había implementado la ex estructura piramidal a través del NWO. Su objetivo es finalizar con este cometido a finales de este año holográfico 2020, pero esto no les va a ser posible, porque no pueden dejar sin respaldo monetario a la Base Piramidal, sería crear un caos financiero, que terminaría produciendo el derrumbe económico global, que llevaría a un estallido mundial de las masas por el quiebre de las arcas financieras que mueven la economía global de este mundo y de esto no se saldría así nomás. El colapso financiero mundial entorpecería los planes acordados con inversionistas alienígenos, que tienen sus arcas financieras dentro de este mundo, que están dispuestos a respaldar el nuevo modelo económico virtual, y ellos no van a permitir que pongan en riesgo sus arcas financieras, directamente se van ante la mínima posibilidad.

Por estas razones la Alianza Intergaláctica ha traído al Holograma Tierra un grupo de técnicos informáticos y economistas desarrolladores de programas de economía virtual, con sus respaldos correspondientes diagramas virtuales o improntas virtuales. Para que trabajen juntos en la creación del primer banco virtual que le de sustentabilidad económica y respaldo financiero al Holograma Tierra. Que este banco funcione como único ente bancario autorizado, en circular diagramas virtuales, emitidos desde la central económica intergaláctica. La misma se encuentra en el Universo Dos, por decisión de los Regentes Galácticos.

La creación de este banco virtual, integraría dentro de la misma plataforma digital a la Base Piramidal del Holograma Tierra. Significa que humanos, alienígenos, y ex pleyadianos, van a compartir el mismo sistema de circulación monetaria digital con diagramas virtuales con sus formatos correspondientes:


Implicaría la reestructuración total de modalidades adaptadas para el uso de la energía dinero en la Base Piramidal, como lo es: dinero papel, dinero digital, monedas, dinero virtual E-gold o criptomonedas Bitcoin. Cambio de modalidad en el uso del dinero virtual en las ciudades hiperreales y ex pleyadianas existentes en el Holograma Tierra. Al ser reemplazado por los diagramas virtuales o las improntas virtuales.
Implicaría el desarrollo de improntas digitales, por ejemplo, algo similar a la Credencial de Habilitación Intergaláctica o esta misma, que reemplazarían por completo las modalidades usadas hasta ahora, en relación a lo comentado en el párrafo de arriba.
Actualmente los desarrolladores se encuentran trabajando con bastantes exigencias, en la creación de la plataforma digital de este banco virtual. La Alianza Intergaláctica quiere que este banco entre en vigencia a mediados del año holográfico 2021. Por medio de este banco virtual, el Holograma Tierra pasaría a formar parte de la economía global intergaláctica, tendría acceso a los programas de consumo, pago y cobro que ya se está implementado, en planetas de este Sistema Solar y que forma parte del nuevo modelo económico intergaláctico de la Cosmovisión Universal.



Este banco no va a estar asociado a la red satelital, compuesta por 80 satélites, que están siendo construidos a 1500 km de distancia del Holograma Tierra. La Alianza Intergaláctica, se está tomando demasiados recaudos para no dar ningún tipo de indicio, sobre la construcción de este banco virtual. Creemos que éste va a estar protegido por una matriz de inteligencia artificial, en un lugar desconocido, y que van a asociar la plataforma digital del banco virtual con un dominio de internet espacial privado.
El curso de la economía global del Holograma Tierra, cambiara por completo, quien va a sentir el fuerte impacto sobre este hecho es la población humana de la Base Piramidal del Holograma Tierra, puesto que, un promedio general de las masas ha sido banquerizada, por lo tanto, está acostumbrada a manejarse por débito automático, con tarjetas de crédito, más que con efectivo. El otro porcentaje solo maneja efectivo, o caso contrario prefiere el efectivo ante que el uso del débito automático o tarjetas de crédito. Y no está preparada para aceptar como único medio de pago y de manejo de la energía dinero la implementación de nanotecnologías sustitutivas, del billete, moneda, tarjetas de créditos o débitos automáticos por Home Baknking, por chips implantados en sus cuerpos, por ejemplo, la Credencial de Habilitación Intergaláctica. Con esto no estamos diciendo que no sea capaz de hacerlo, pero sí, le va a ocasionar problemas a un gran sector la población humana.
Conllevaría al cierre de los bancos y de aquellos canales conocidos como dinero virtual E-gold o criptomonedas Bitcoin. Se cerrarían áreas laborales.
A nuestro entender es casi imposible que este banco virtual comience a funcionar en el Holograma Tierra a mediados del año holográfico 2021. Todavía la Alianza Intergaláctica se mantiene en reserva, a excepción de los socios de Rusia y China, que están al tanto de esto. Son muy pocos referentes mundiales de la Base Piramidal del Holograma Tierra, que han sido anoticiados sobre la creación de este banco virtual. Esto explica porque está la economía mundial en un proceso de estado de espera o de impasse, solo fluye una economía mundial fluctuante sin agravantes, algunos financistas sospechan que algo está pasando con la economía mundial, que este fenómeno inusual en el mundo de la economía es completamente distinto a lo que están acostumbrados a predecir como crisis o quiebre financiera global o sectorial. Éstos ya están optando por hacer correr sus ganancias o inversiones en las arcas financieras, que solamente ellos tienen acceso a las mismas, porque alguien se los comento y les proporcionó los datos suficientes para llegar a esa esfera de la economía global, pero entrar en ese campo de la economía implica negociar directamente con los inversionistas o economistas alienígenos, quiénes a su vez, son los fundadores del banco central del Holograma Tierra, los que al mismo tiempo, respaldan los bancos co fundados por el NWO y por el nuevo banco de China, para estos las ganancias son las mismas, mientras el capital vaya en creciente y las recaudaciones vuelvan hacia sus arcas financieras, y así sucesivamente continuar la secuencia financiera de banco a banco entre sus mundos y el de la Base Piramidal del Holograma Tierra.

También explica otra realidad paralela, que es la economía mundial de la población humana estándar que tampoco se encuentra en un periodo de crisis mundial o de indigencia. Excepto en aquellos países de América, Europa y oriente donde existen intervenciones complotadas por China y Rusia para generar la despolitización nacional y desestructuración económica para deshacerse de las estructuras NWO.

Si los seres humanos, se pusiesen a analizar bien, que es lo que perciben desde hace dos años sobre el movimiento financiero existente a escala mundial, van a poder atar muchos cabos sueltos, después de la lectura de este post.

Sin ir más lejos existe una serie rusa titulada “Ellos no son como nosotros” donde implícitamente, se hace una adaptación de la realidad mundial montada en el año 2029, en esta serie se muestra claramente lo comentado, en este informe. También muestra como la tecnología va de la mano con la ingeniería robótica.

*La implementación de permisos y aceptaciones*
En estos dos años fueron tomando connotaciones relevantes:


La legalización del aborto en muchos países. Y el inicio de dicha legalización en los países que aún no está permitido.
El surgimiento de movimiento feministas
El surgimiento de movimientos de igualdad de género.
Las denuncias a personalidades del mundo de la política, religión y actuación, vinculadas a pederastia, acoso y abuso sexual. Que expulso del sistema a estas personalidades, que hasta hace poco tenían el respaldo de círculos allegados al NWO.
La globalización bancaria como medio digital
La globalización tecnológica y su expansión al espacio exterior.
La impulsión social de los tatuajes y su acaparamiento en las masas. Sin condicionamientos en la inserción laboral y en el ámbito político.
La reaparición de los ex pleyadianos, y el surgimiento de nuevas corrientes ex pleyadianas, por las que éstos han logrado acaparar la atención de la masa poblacional humana, sobre estas corrientes.
La aparición de ex pleyadianos, con apariencia humana que comunican sus propios mensajes por medio de entrevistas o sistemas informáticos.
El surgimiento de humanos que difunden los mensajes de los ex pleyadianos.
La fabricación de robots humanos y tecnologías avanzadas
Cambio de identidad y de sexualidad, en niños/as y adolescentes. Etc.
Están en proceso de legalización:


Las drogas.
La eutanasia.
La clonación.
Las sepulturas y cremaciones místicas.
La procreación de bebes con implantes tecnológicos.
El cambio de la fisonomía a otra apariencia, por ejemplo: rasgo asiático a rasgo occidental.


----------



## Pinovski (9 Ago 2020)

Gold Exodus: Hong Kong’s Wealthy Move Bullion Out of Financial Hub Over New Security Law Concerns


----------



## Pinovski (10 Ago 2020)

Zero Hedge | Chinese National Arrested Illegally Entering The US With Over $28,000 Worth Of Gold Bars | 9-08-20
— "If one goes by the official Chinese data, whereas in the summer of 2015 there was a massive capital outflow in the aftermath of the sudden yuan devaluation, recent months have been a paragon of stability despite the yuan trading on the wrong side of 7 for much of the past five months, and according to Goldman's preferred gauge of FX flows, China experience a modest outflow of around US$9bn in June (vs. US$19bn inflows in May).

Alas, as the recent price action in gold and cryptos indicates, the scramble to circumvent China's great capital firewall are accelerating, with the following example of smuggling making a clear case that China's smart money is once again on the march.

According to an Aug 6 release by the US Customs and Border Protection, while conducting operations near Amity, Maine, U.S. Border Patrol Agents from the Houlton Border Patrol Station apprehended a 36-year-old Chinese national who was found to have illegally entered the United States from Canada."

Chinese National Arrested Illegally Entering The US With Over $28,000 Worth Of Gold Bars








Al-Arabiya | Turkish lira collapses to new low: ‘Soon we will be like Syria or Libya’ | 8-08-20
— "The Turkish lira hit new lows on Thursday as Turkey continues to face economic uncertainty with the lira continuing to fall and inflation rising.

With a continued lack of foreign investment and tourism levels down due to the COVID-19 pandemic, Turkish citizens are feeling the pain of the economic turmoil that threatens the country. In just two weeks, the lira went from around 6.80 to $1 at its lowest point to over 7.20 in the first week of August.

Ismail Berker Beysel, an undergraduate student and an IT analyst intern, has noticed the rise in prices lately. While the extent of the increase varies from product to product, he noted that there was a large increase overall."

Turkish lira collapses to new low: ‘Soon we will be like Syria or Libya’

















MEE | Turkey's lira sinks to record low against US dollar | 6-08-20
— "The Turkish lira dropped to its lowest level ever against the US dollar on Thursday amid rising concerns over new coronavirus cases and blowback over interventions on the part of state banks to keep the lira steady.

As the value of the lira against the dollar suffered a more than three percent fall to 7.3, analysts blamed the Turkish government for adopting unorthodox economic policies and for using backdoor methods to control the value of the currency since last year.

Ugur Gurses, a well-known Turkish economist, said that the government's policies in a country with huge foreign debt had backfired."

Turkey's lira sinks to record low against US dollar


----------



## Pinovski (11 Ago 2020)

Duty-Free Boom Fuels Surge in Chinese Tourism Stocks


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Turkish lira collapses to new low: ‘Soon we will be like Syria or Libya’
> 
> MEE | Turkey's lira sinks to record low against US dollar | 6-08-20
> — "The Turkish lira dropped to its lowest level ever against the US dollar on Thursday amid rising concerns over new coronavirus cases and blowback over interventions on the part of state banks to keep the lira steady.
> ...



La Lira turca se devalúa frente al oro pero el banco central es el mayor comprador del mundo durante este año y los bancos comerciales tomados en su conjunto serían los segundos. 

Los bancos comerciales turcos están obligados a guardar oro como colateral de los préstamos del Banco central. Están importando cerca de 25 toneladas al mes algo menos que el banco central. Pero entre ambos se ponen en las 600 toneladas al año. Además, su casa de la moneda es la mayor del mundo en volumen de acuñación, casi siete veces más que la casa de la moneda americana:
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4323740-turkish-mint-outpaces-u-s-mint






Los ciudadanos turcos atesoran 3.500 toneladas de oro que el gobierno intenta reintroducir al sistema financiero:

Turkey: gold in action | World Gold Council

Se están cubriendo con oro frente mientras dejan flotar la lira. Preparándose para el reseteo monetario.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Ago 2020)

“Trump estará dispuesto a hacer casi cualquier cosa para seguir en el poder”

.... _He desarrollado un marco conceptual que me coloca ligeramente por delante del pelotón.......

¿Cómo llegó a tener tanto éxito en los mercados financieros?

*R.* Como dije antes, he desarrollado un marco conceptual que me proporcionó una ventaja. Se enfoca en la compleja relación entre el pensamiento y la realidad, pero yo usé al mercado como campo de pruebas para corroborar la validez de mi teoría. Puedo resumirla en dos postulados sencillos. El primero es que, en situaciones donde existen participantes pensantes, la visión del mundo de estos participantes siempre está incompleta y distorsionada. Eso es la falibilidad. El otro es que estas visiones distorsionadas pueden influir en la situación con la que están vinculadas, porque las visiones distorsionadas pueden llevar a acciones inapropiadas. Eso es la reflexividad. Esta teoría me dio una ventaja en su momento, pero ahora que mi libro La alquimia de las finanzas se ha convertido en una obra de consulta casi obligatoria para los participantes profesionales en el mercado, he perdido mi ventaja. Me doy cuenta de esto, y ya no participo activamente en el mercado._
​El señor Soros hablando del marco conceptual de guerra de IV generación. Distorsionando la visión de la realidad los actores se comportan erróneamente convirtiéndose en marionetas en manos del guionista que les ha indoctrinado dicha ilusión.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## Manolo De Escobar (13 Ago 2020)

China's days as world's factory are over, iPhone maker says
"Los días de China como factoría del mundo han acabado", dice fabricante de IPhone


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2020)




----------



## Sputnik (17 Ago 2020)

Yo cada vez lo veo todo ms claro....


----------



## Pinovski (19 Ago 2020)

Ministro de Hacienda y Finanzas Albayrak: habrá un cambio de eje en Turquía http://v.aa.com.tr/1947006
https://twitter.com/anadoluajansi/status/1296083139832565761/photo/1


----------



## Pinovski (19 Ago 2020)

Turquía encuentra energía en el Mar Negro mientras Erdogan promete una Nueva Era y cambio de paradigma Turkey Finds Energy in Black Sea as Erdogan Vows a New Era


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Ago 2020)

China Plans to Expand Digital Yuan Tests to Beijing, Hong Kong

Las pruebas con el yuan digital se extienden a los principales centros financieros de China como Pekín y Hong Kong.

Para el 2021 debería estar listo para transacciones internacionales. El resto de CBDC empezarán igualmente a estar operativas en los próximos años.

Hay diferentes versiones de CBDC en función del papel de la banca comercial en el sistema. En el modelo chino los usuarios pueden tener una cuenta directamente en el banco central pero los préstamos continúan siendo generados por la banca comercial.

China beyond the U.S. Dollar - Belt & Road News

El yuan digital va a cambiar las reglas financieras, el hecho de tener cuentas directamente en el banco central supone un cambio de paradigma con profundas implementaciones en el sistema bancario.

_____________

Por otro lado, la pandemia también está cambiando los hábitos monetarios y se está acumulando grandes cantidades de efectivo como se puede ver en estos gráficos:























Más pago a crédito mientras se acumula dinero efectivo, curiosa mezcla que no supone nada bueno para los bancos:


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ago 2020)

Scotiabank Fined $127 Million for Price Manipulation, False Statements

127 millones de dólares tiene que pagar Scotiabank por manipular el precio del oro. Prácticamente todos los participantes del fixing de Londres condenado por manipular los precios.

El problema es que el mercado de ha cansado de las manipulaciones en el precio gracias a la emisión de oro papel sin respaldo físico de los bullion banks y piden la entrega del oro físico:






Las multas no van a cambiar esta tendencia...

Por otro lado, China acabará perdiendo la paciencia con el dólar:






En que liquidarán todos esos dólares que inundan el mundo? Gran parte irá al mercado del oro y exigirá físico no más papeles. En mi opinión, tendrán que cerrar la ventana del oro (fin de la convertibilidad del dólar) o ajustar el precio poniendo un cero detrás respecto a lo que cuesta hoy.


----------



## Pinovski (20 Ago 2020)

Wall Street Journal: China’s Xi Jinping Tightens Grip on Domestic Security Forces in First Broad Purge

Pocos días después de que funcionarios del Partido Comunista censurara a un prominente académico que se atrevió a criticar al PCC y a su glorioso líder, Xi Jinping, más noticias de lo que parece ser una creciente purga de disidencia tras la pandemia de coronavirus, mientras Pekín prepara un despliegue de vacunas al estilo de Rusia.

WSJ informa que uno de los aliados más veteranos de Xi ha pedido una purga maoísta del aparato de seguridad nacional de China, insistiendo el mes pasado *en que es hora de "girar la hoja hacia adentro y raspar el veneno del hueso".*

Una semana después de la convocatoria, *los "ejecutores" de las partes iniciaron investigaciones sobre al menos 21 funcionarios policiales y judiciales.* Decenas más han sido derribadas en las semanas posteriores. Hasta ahora, la cifra más destacadita a los que se enfrentan los cargos es el jefe de policía de Shanghai.

En esencia, el presidente Xi, que se enfrenta a su manejo de la pandemia COVID-19, pero sin embargo se debilita debido a la debilitada economía de China y las crecientes tensiones con Washington, está lanzando su propio asalto al estado profundo, reflejando la animosidad del presidente Trump y la desconfianza hacia su propia máquina de inteligencia.



*Si bien es cierto que el sistema político de China sufre de "corrupción endémica",* esa no es la verdadera razón por la que el presidente Xi está haciendo esto ahora, contrariamente a lo que algunos medios de comunicación occidentales han sugerido.

En cambio, parece que el presidente Xi está lanzando su propia guerra contra el "estado profundo" de China lanzando una purga en toda regla del aparato de seguridad del Estado.

El objetivo final de la campaña es simple: crear policías, fiscales y jueces que sean "absolutamente leales, absolutamente puros y absolutamente fiables".

Durante sus 8 años en el poder, el presidente Xi ha hecho una gran demostración de confrontar la corrupción, pero los críticos dicen que apenas ha hecho mella. Más bien, sus esfuerzos han tenido un efecto más redistributivo: aquellos que son leales al gobernante pueden comer su plenitud desde la vaguada, pero aquellos que no lo son pueden ver incluso un pequeño resbalón les costó todo.

Ahora que Xi ha experimentado de primera mano cómo los imprevistos pueden sacudir incluso al autoritario líder supremo del PCC, se está dando cuenta de que si va a lograr su objetivo de gobernar hasta al menos 2035, va a necesitar más influencia sobre la policía y el aparato de seguridad, *por lo que cuando vaya por un tercer mandato como líder del Partido Comunista en 2022, nadie levantará un hackle, dijo Wu Qiang, un investigador de política china y ex profesor en la Universidad Tsinghua de Beijing.*










President Xi Launches Historic Purge Against China's 'Deep State'


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Ago 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (22 Ago 2020)

Gold Debate: Is A New Gold Standard Coming?

Según Forbes, en cuanto pasen las elecciones de noviembre se abrirá el debate sobre la vuelta al patrón oro que se convertirá en el tema central de las elecciones de 2024.

_____________

Amazon Pay launches digital gold investment feature 'Gold Vault' in India

Amazon India saca un medio de pago digital respaldado por oro que se une a otras plataformas de pago similares que ya existen. Parece que estás soluciones monetarias tienen recorrido en la India pues ya hay varias soluciones similares procedentes de empresas tecnológicas (Google pay y ahora Amazon).


----------



## Pinovski (23 Ago 2020)

Más cercanía a China: El Gobierno activa la adhesión al Banco Asiático de Inversiones en Infraestructura

El Gobierno se apresta a tratar en el Senado la adhesión de la Argentina al Banco Asiático de Inversiones en Infraestructura (el ABII), confirmaron fuentes oficiales a Clarín. La entidad multilateral fue lanzada por Xi Jinping en 2013, y aunque Beijing no ha mostrado intenciones de desafiar a las grandes entidades financieras occidentales, se lo conoce como el "Banco Mundial" chino.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Ago 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Más cercanía a China: El Gobierno activa la adhesión al Banco Asiático de Inversiones en Infraestructura
> 
> El Gobierno se apresta a tratar en el Senado la adhesión de la Argentina al Banco Asiático de Inversiones en Infraestructura (el ABII), confirmaron fuentes oficiales a Clarín. La entidad multilateral fue lanzada por Xi Jinping en 2013, y aunque Beijing no ha mostrado intenciones de desafiar a las grandes entidades financieras occidentales, se lo conoce como el "Banco Mundial" chino.



Ojito que si China se mete a ese nivel en territorio de control de Estados Unidos, la fiesta se va a poner interesante.

Con Venezuela llevando petróleo de Irán, abriendo supermercados iraníes y ahora supuestamente con la intención de comprar armamento, protegida por Rusia, como se meta China....

Ya le dieron un toque a Bolsonaro y el 5G, pero en Chile recientemente su presidente dijo que ya van a hacer las gestiones para implantar la red.

Trump amenaza a Bolsonaro si Brasil encarga su 5G a Huawei

www.elboletin.com/mvc/amp/noticia/195555/

www.clarin.com/tecnologia/pinera-anuncio-instalacion-red-5g-chile-primer-pais-latinoamerica_0_q0vr8OtFG.amp.html

Chile tiene acuerdos comerciales con China que si se rompen pueden hacer mucho daño al país andino, sobre todo en agricultura.

www.bbc.com/mundo/amp/noticias-47076143

Si Argentina va por ese camino, China planta cara a Estados Unidos "en su casa", y lo que hace Brasil y Argentina pesa mucho en el resto de países de la zona.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Ago 2020)

LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands

Parece que el COMEX está preparándose para un "gold run" por lo que está incluyendo a todas las refinerías a su alcance como proveedores autorizados. Sólo con las que tenían autorización hasta ahora no son suficientes para cubrir las entregas que siguen en aumento, tanto de oro como de plata:













Se ve que pese a que las refinerías suizas envían prácticamente todo a EEUU no son suficientes. Hacen falta prácticamente todas las refinerías del mundo para poder liquidar dólares por oro al ritmo creciente que se ve en esas gráficas.

Definitivamente el "virus" ha cambiado las dinámicas del mercado del oro. Dejo un recordatorio de unas viñetas que publicaba la prensa China en febrero - marzo de este año para que quede claro el transfondo monetario de la "pandemia":












Parece que hace mucho tiempo de esto... pero apenas han pasado seis meses y la percepción del mercado del oro y su dinámica ha cambiado radicalmente respecto a antes que China anunciase que iba a luchar contra un "virus" muy peligroso:







No hay que olvidarse de cual es el trasfondo de la pandemia que con tanto ruido informativo es fácil perder el hilo...


----------



## Pinovski (25 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> LBMA-COMEX collusion intensifies as CME approves 267 LBMA gold and silver bar brands
> 
> Parece que el COMEX está preparándose para un "gold run" por lo que está incluyendo a todas las refinerías a su alcance como proveedores autorizados. Sólo con las que tenían autorización hasta ahora no son suficientes para cubrir las entregas que siguen en aumento, tanto de oro como de plata:
> 
> ...



Lo cual, visto bien, es un signo de inminente sacudida económica. En mi opinión para bien... Al final


----------



## Pinovski (25 Ago 2020)

Xi Jinping dice que avecinan “cambios turbulentos” para China y anunció una reorientación en su economía

El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, advirtió de que el gigante asiático va a afrontar un periodo de “cambios turbulentos” marcados por el “aumento de riesgos en el exterior”, por lo que apostará por políticas orientadas al consumo y al mercado internos para apuntalar el crecimiento económico.

Xi, que participó anoche en un simposio sobre trabajo económico y social que sentará las bases para el plan económico quinquenal que el Partido Comunista Chino (PCCh) dará a conocer el año que viene, aseguró que “China debe estar preparada para el desafío” que suponen los “cada vez más vientos en contra en el entorno exterior”, recoge la agencia estatal Xinhua.

El presidente chino resaltó que "se ha de establecer un nuevo patrón de desarrollo" que tenga al "mercado interno como base" y que permita a los mercados nacional y externo "reforzarse mutuamente".

“El mercado interno dominará el ciclo económico nacional en el futuro”, acotó.

Asimismo, agregó que cree que la pandemia de la COVID-19 está acelerando cambios "no vistos en un siglo" y que China debe "aprovechar las oportunidades" que se presenten.

Xi Jinping dice que avecinan “cambios turbulentos” para China y anunció una reorientación en su economía


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Esto aparece en el Facebook de we are China. Cortesía de @Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla 

De nuevo se ve la simbología del enemigo al que se combate: el dólar (virus verde) y la ideología que lo sustenta (virus morado). De fondo un yuan dorado...


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 413582
> 
> 
> Esto aparece en el Facebook de we are China. Cortesía de @Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla
> ...



virus morado = feminismo/progresía?


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> virus morado = feminismo/progresía?



Si. Hay viñetas más explícitas al respecto:







Nótese que son sólo niñas lo que aparece dibujado. Niñas protegidas frente al virus morado que quiere inferctarlas...


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si. Hay viñetas más explícitas al respecto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 413595
> 
> ...



No pillo la viñeta.

Sugiere que las niñas no infectan? O que las niñas no son feministas? 

Me vienen miles de cosas a la cabeza xD


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> No pillo la viñeta.
> 
> Sugiere que las niñas no infectan? O que las niñas no son feministas?
> 
> Me vienen miles de cosas a la cabeza xD



Indica que se está luchando contra un virus morado que quiere infectar a las niñas. Niñas felices al no estar infectadas y virus frustrado al no poder acceder a ellas:

"Xi Jinping es un peligro para la libertad": las polémicas declaraciones de George Soros contra China en el Foro de Davos






Aquí el virus morado muy enfadado con China...


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Indica que se está luchando contra un virus morado que quiere infectar a las niñas. Niñas felices al no estar infectadas y virus frustrado al no poder acceder a ellas:
> 
> "Xi Jinping es un peligro para la libertad": las polémicas declaraciones de George Soros contra China en el Foro de Davos
> 
> ...



Entonces sólo afecta el virus covid a los paises progres?

El África Tropical.prácticamente no tiene covid y los musulmanes tampoco, o que sugieres?
saludos


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Entonces sólo afecta el virus covid a los paises progres?
> 
> El África Tropical.prácticamente no tiene covid y los musulmanes tampoco, o que sugieres?
> saludos



El virus es narrativa pura y dura que cada país gestiona según sus circunstancias. De ahí la disparidad de infectados y muertos incluso en países colindantes.

Lo único real que tiene son las consecuencias de las medidas para "combatirlo". Las medidas chinas lograron paralizar la cadena de valor añadido y de pagos a nivel mundial. El resto de países compró la narrativa vírica para gestionar el colapso económico derivado del cierre patronal de China.

China ha ido estableciendo alianzas estratégicas con diferentes países en este tiempo. Esos países están recibiendo mercancías de China mientras que los que no lo han hecho siguen bloqueados.

La narrativa vírica permite a China bloquear las exportaciones allí donde le interesa con la excusa de que "están infectados" o no cumplen con los "parámetros sanitarios". Por ejemplo Canadá:
Canadian exporters should value China market amid pandemic - Global Times


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Ago 2020)

@Spielzeug

te lo pregunto por este hilo, crees que ya estamos encaminados a la implantación del patrón oro?

Mañana qué esperas de las declaraciones de Powell?

Está ganando China la batalla?

No puedo encontrar oro físico y leyendo a otros foreros parece que para iniciados en los metales como yo se complica aún más.

También creo haberte leído en otro hilo tuyo sobre Bitcoin y tu postura al respecto. 
Aunque mi ahorro en Bitcoins es ínfimo, ves al oro y a China el posible caballo ganador y no incrementar ahorros en Bitcoin? 



Disculpa si es algo directo tantas preguntas, pero creo que van en relación con el hilo y para saber sobre posturas más allá de los hilos de metaleros y los de geopolítica y poder reunirlas para conocer una opinión que por supuesto valoro. 

Un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> 
> te lo pregunto por este hilo, crees que ya estamos encaminados a la implantación del patrón oro?
> 
> ...



BTC es un activo cuyo valor depende de que la gente crea que es el dinero del futuro. El problema es que su limitada capacidad para procesar transacciones imposibilita su uso como dinero:

Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial

Mientras no sea usado como dinero sino para "buy and hodl" el invento funciona pero cuánto vale algo que no sirve para lo que dice servir? Eso no quita para que pueda seguir subiendo de precio durante un tiempo... Incluso que se revalorice mucho en poco tiempo, cada uno debe valorar los riesgos que tiene.

Powell está gestionando el colapso del sistema monetario basado en el dólar y solo tiene un arma: la impresora que tiene que utilizar cada vez con más intensidad para sostener el valor de los mercados. Intentará tranquilizar a los mercados diciendo que imprimirá todo lo que haga falta.

Desde que comenzó la pandemia el oro se ha revalorizado un 50% y la dinámica del mercado ha cambiado poniendo en peligro la capacidad del COMEX para satisfacer la demanda. 

En mi opinión tarde o temprano va a ser necesario un precio del oro mucho más alto para cuadrar los balances de los bancos centrales. Puede ser poco a poco o de un día para otro (cierra el mercado y cuando reabra será a un precio muchísimo mayor que el actual).

Si, creo que vamos encaminados a un patrón oro 2.0 pero puede tardar aún años hasta que sea oficial. Mientras tanto, el oro seguirá siendo la mejor reserva de valor aunque no sea oficialmente el patrón monetario.


----------



## Ds_84 (31 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En España, se acaban de hacer con el puerto de Valencia:
> La china Cosco se queda con la terminal de contenedores del puerto de València



noticia de 2017


----------



## Fight Back (31 Ago 2020)

Hilo de tochos, ¿porqué castigáis?


----------



## Pinovski (31 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> noticia de 2017



Spielzeug suele poner noticias de otros años para explicar eventos actuales y dado que hace 3 años es casi como "ayer" en Geopolitica o Historia, me parece que encaja con la linea que llevaba en el post.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> noticia de 2017



En 2017 se hicieron con el control del mayor operador de puertos en España y se han centrado en Valencia pero cada vez cobran más importancia en otros puertos como el de Bilbao.

El control de los puertos es una estrategia a largo plazo dentro del proyecto de la nueva ruta de la seda.

Dejo aquí una entrevista de hace* dos días* a una de las cabezas visibles de China en España:
Margaret Chen: "El puerto de València es la entrada natural de China en Europa"

Interesante para ver la postura oficial China respecto a temas actuales como el coronavirus:

Resumen de lo que considero más importante respecto a la temática de este hilo:
-China está la espera de la decisión de España en la ruta de la seda a la que fue invitada a entrar en la visita de Xi a España en 2018. (Remodelación de alianzas acelerada por el coronavirus que obliga a elegir bando). En este momento las inversiones Chinas se dirigen fundamentalmente a los países que ya son miembros: Italia, Grecia y Portugal en el área mediterránea.

-El coronavirus ha supuesto un desafío para las sociedades occidentales por la lucha entre libertad individual y seguridad colectiva. (Posible conflicto interno entre ideologías enfrentadas y distanciamiento entre la población y sus élites, base de la guerra de IV generación)

______________

To some Westerners, stop wasting food is political limitation - Global Times

Campaña oficial en China para evitar el despilfarro de comida que en mi opinión anticipa los problemas en la distribución de alimentos esperada a partir del año que viene en caso de nuevas medidas para "luchar contra el virus"


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Entonces sólo afecta el virus covid a los paises progres?
> 
> El África Tropical.prácticamente no tiene covid y los musulmanes tampoco, o que sugieres?
> saludos



TODOS PA MADAGASCAR!!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

Fondos de pensiones subiéndose al carro del oro, el de Texas que aumenta posiciones y el de Ohio que mete un 5% de oro como cobertura:
Ohio Pension Fund Adds Gold Allocation to Hedge Risk, Inflation
Texas Plan Increases Gold Allocation - FIN News

Primero vienen los actores institucionales y luego ya entrará el público en general (lo hará a precios mucho más altos que provocará la mayor transferencia de riqueza de este siglo. Recordemos la gráfica burbujear por excelencia:

[






Dando por valida esa gráfica, los actores institucionales se posicionan fuertemente has que se han superado con claridad los anteriores máximos. Estamos en ello todavía...

Eso sí, en este caso el cambio de paradigma va a ocurrir dada la imposibilidad de continuar con el sistema monetario actual.
El oro es, en palabras de Soros, la burbuja final y tiene razón:
George Soros Called Gold The 'Ultimate Bubble' Just Two Years Ago

___________

Por otro lado, los principales bancos centrales al unísono van a hacer todo lo posible por superar el anterior objetivo del dos por ciento de inflación. Teniendo en cuenta que no pueden subir los tipos de intereses sin hacer colapsar el sistema, los tipos de intereses reales van a seguir en negativo y bajando tal y como llevan haciendo los últimos 800 años:







Tipos de intereses negativos que hará que el oro continúe subiendo de precio


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ago 2020)

Tal vez traído con pinzas, o no, pero en China siguen adelante en esa primera y quizás segunda fase con el RMB digital:

*China’s four largest banks trial digital currency payments*

Los principales bancos comerciales chinos en Shenzhen, provincia de Guangdong del sur de China, han comenzado a probar la aplicación de la moneda digital respaldada por el banco central en los últimos días entre sus empleados internos, en virtud de la cual se utiliza el pago electrónico en moneda digital (DCEP) para pagos y transferencias. los observadores de la industria confirmaron con Global Times.

Los empleados de esos bancos pueden descargar una aplicación de billetera digital llamada "RMB digital" para la prueba cerrada de la moneda digital, y cada cuenta de billetera digital tiene un código correspondiente que está vinculado a la identidad del empleado, un ejecutivo de una empresa blockchain con sede en Shenzhen que habló bajo condición de anonimato, dijo el jueves al Global Times.

Los bancos incluidos en la prueba incluyen el Banco Industrial y Comercial de China, el Banco Agrícola de China, el Banco de China y el Banco de Construcción de China, informó el miércoles 21jingji.com.

Los usuarios pueden recargar la billetera digital mediante banca en línea o usando su tarjeta bancaria. Hasta ahora, la aplicación no está disponible para descargas públicas.

La aplicación de DCEP en las pruebas incluye recargar, retirar depósitos, transferir pagos y pagar mediante código QR, aunque las pruebas para la última función son raras debido a escenarios de consumo limitado.

En particular, la transferencia de pago de la moneda digital se puede completar solo escribiendo el número de teléfono del destinatario, y los empleados también están probando la función sin soporte de red, informó 21jingji.com.

El informe también citó a un informante de un banco diciendo que la organización también está probando funciones como el pago de las cuotas de afiliación al Partido y los gastos sindicales.

Wang Peng, profesor asistente de la Escuela de Inteligencia Artificial en prisión de la Universidad Renmin de China, dijo el jueves al Global Times que las pruebas en los bancos de Shenzhen son para determinar si la billetera digital es segura, confiable y puede proteger la privacidad personal de los usuarios.

"Cómo conectarse sin problemas con el sistema de moneda digital del banco central de China y distribuir DCEP también es un punto focal para las pruebas", dijo Wang.

Además de Shenzhen, las pruebas piloto de la moneda digital del banco central están en curso en Suzhou, provincia de Jiangsu del este de China, Chengdu, capital de la provincia de Sichuan, suroeste de China, así como en la nueva área de Xiongan en la provincia de Hebei.

Una fuente de la industria le dijo al Global Times que si bien las pruebas en Shenzhen implican el pago de tarifas en los bancos, las pruebas en Suzhou y Chengdu se centran en los subsidios al transporte en empresas estatales y el consumo en línea y fuera de línea. En Xiongan, las pruebas destacan principalmente la función de compensación de la moneda digital.

El Banco Popular de China (PBC), el banco central de China, dijo el lunes que las pruebas cerradas del DCEP se habían lanzado con éxito. En la segunda mitad, el PBC promoverá de manera proactiva la investigación y el desarrollo de DCEP.

China ha estado acelerando el impulso para lanzar su moneda digital en los últimos meses en medio de tensas relaciones con Estados Unidos. Algunos analistas dijeron que la criptomoneda es una forma de que Beijing cree un sistema de moneda digital paralelo para desafiar la hegemonía del dólar estadounidense.

"China está tomando la delantera en la carrera mundial gracias a un comienzo temprano", dijo Wang.

En los últimos días, los países del G7 han estado promoviendo la cooperación sobre las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales (CBDC) y discutirán el tema en la cumbre anual del G7 que está programada para fines de agosto o principios de septiembre.

China’s four largest banks trial digital currency payments - Global Times


Esto por sí solo, ya lo preveíamos, lo que intento unir es con el anterior post de las noticias de 2017 y las declaraciones de todos sabidos del PSOE de intentar acabar con el dinero físico y además con las declaraciones del exgobernador del Banco de España. ¿Más pasos para esa inclusión de España en su ruta de la seda?

*La propuesta del PSOE para eliminar el dinero en efectivo se da de bruces contra el BCE y Bruselas*

La propuesta del PSOE para eliminar el dinero en efectivo se da de bruces contra el BCE y Bruselas

*Fernández Ordóñez aboga por el dinero público digital para evitar más crisis 


Fernández Ordóñez aboga por el dinero público digital para evitar más crisis*



Desde China no quieren admitir que su e-RMB estará respaldado por el oro, pero tampoco dicen "que no".


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Desde China no quieren admitir que su e-RMB estará respaldado por el oro, pero tampoco dicen "que no".



Para nada traído con pinzas, mientras el público está entretenido con el coronavirus, un nuevo sistema monetario con las CBDC a la cabeza está apareciendo como sustituto del actual. Es el meollo de todo este asunto...

Nadie puede decir que su nueva divisa estará respaldada por oro, lo planee o no... Es complicado de gestionar sin un colapso del sistema actual ya que un nuevo paradigma monetario surge tras el fin de este. Pero si dejaron claras sus intenciones cuando dijeron el año pasado que la vuelta al patrón oro es inevitable


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Hilo de tochos, ¿porqué castigáis?



Tu cerebro no puede concentrarse más de un minuto que es lo que duran las píldoras de "información" de las noticias de la TV.

Tu capacidad de concentración está atrofiada, te vendría bien apagar la TV y empezar la rehabilitación con libros infantiles que tardes más de cinco minutos en leer. A partir de ahí, cosas cada vez más largas.

Sin acritud, creo que te ayudará este consejo (si has sido capaz de leerlo hasta el final)

Un saludo


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ago 2020)

TARADOS NARIGUDOS AFROÑOLES

COMEDORITOS, FRACASADOS, CALVOS Y GORDOS

FANTASEANDO CON GUERRAS RACIALES EN OTROS PAISES A TOAMR POR CULO

DESDE EL PC DE SU CUARTO, GUERRAS QUE PERDERIAN ELLOS MISMOS

MIENTRAS ESPERAN QUE LES JODAN CON UN VACUNA

PUTOS FRACASAOS, TRAIDORES , VENDIDOS, EXCEDENTE GENETICO




Coronabicho: - ÚLTIMA HORA:, confinan un pueblo en Valencia. La alcaldesa dice que nadie salga de sus casas!!!

La vuelta al cole de los hijos de los negacionistas del Covid: “Si le obligan a usar mascarilla, a casa”

La vuelta al cole de los hijos de los negacionistas del Covid: “Si le obligan a usar mascarilla, a casa”








*VS*




_Solo es libre

el hombre_

_ que no tiene miedo _






_MAZADURA CONSPIRANOICA DE LOS TERCIOS BIEGOS MANDA_

__________________________________

_El soldado español de_
_los Tercios Viejos 
Conspiranicos _

____________________________________

Autentico Discurso Epico 
de Lobo Estepario
que solos de puede hacer 1 vez











<< porque aquí a lo que sospecho
no adorna el vestido el pecho
que el pecho adorna al vestido>>

.... (Continua abajo la rima ....) Video tambien segundo exacto himno directo
____________________


...

Conspiranoicos __* los Nuevos Tercios Viejos de Infateria Española en la Guerra Hibrida 4 Generacion*_

_Y así, de modestia llenos,_
_a los más viejos verás
tratando de ser lo más_
_y de aparentar lo menos._
_________________________







_El soldado español de_
_los Tercios_

Los tercios españoles » 8. Poemas épicos, anécdotas y legado

Este ejército que ves
vago al yelo y al calor,
la república mejor
y más* política es*
*del mundo, en que nadie espere
que ser preferido pueda
por la nobleza que hereda,*
*sino por la que el adquiere;*
porque aquí a la sangre excede
el lugar que uno se hace
y sin mirar cómo nace
se mira como procede.

*Aquí la necesidad*
*no es infamia; y si es honrado,
pobre y desnudo un soldado
tiene mejor cualidad*
*que el más (*) galán y lucido;*


Aquí la más principal
hazaña es obedecer,
y el modo cómo ha de ser
es ni pedir ni rehusar.

Aquí, en fin, la cortesía,
el buen trato, la verdad,
la firmeza, la lealtad,
el honor, la bizarría,
el crédito, la opinión,
la constancia, la paciencia,
la humildad y la obediencia,
fama, honor y vida son
caudal de pobres soldados;
que en buena o mala fortuna
la milicia no es más que una
religión de hombres honrados.

aclaracjo


> y ya con la cancion hecha por los rojos subvencionados del cine españo de TVE
> que no puede decir mayor coleccio de cosas tristisimas de explotacion mental y cortez de sacrificarte como un borrego por castas parastiarias
> pero bueno, suena medio epica tambien xD




@Esse est deus 

La vuelta al cole de los hijos de los negacionistas del Covid: “Si le obligan a usar mascarilla, a casa”

*Habla para EL ESPAÑOL Ricardo Delgado, padre convocante de la manifestación en Colón del 16-A de conspiranoicos y anti mascarillas.*














> Ya llega septiembre, el mes de la _vuelta al cole_ en España. Pero esta no va a ser como las de antes, ya que la Covid-19 lo ha cambiado todo. También, la Educación. Esta semana, de hecho, ya se han presentado los distintos planes para el regreso a las aulas de los casi siete millones y medio de estudiantes que hay, desde Infantil hasta Bachillerato, matriculados en este país. Sin embargo, para unos padres, las medidas de Educación llegan tarde y de manera improvisada. Y, para los padres negacionistas de la pandemia, los miedos de este inusual regreso son otros: "Si veo que mi hija, durante la primera semana está todo el día con la mascarilla puesta, quizá piense en la posibilidad de que tenga un maestro particular en casa".
> 
> “A mi hija, de *12 años*, le he dado instrucciones concretas de que en el momento en el que tenga conocimiento de que le van a hacer un hisopado o una prueba de PCR me llame y la recojo inmediatamente del cole”, explica a EL ESPAÑOL *Ricardo Delgado* (*1975*), un profesor de _fitness_ sevillano y uno de los convocantes de la polémica manifestación negacionista y anti mascarillas, celebrada el pasado *16 de agosto* en la madrileña plaza de *Colón*.
> 
> ...




—Le he dicho que busque información en fuentes oficiales, incluso de la *OMS*, que es corrupta. También le he dicho que no haga caso de los medios de comunicación.




​


----------



## Fight Back (31 Ago 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tu cerebro no puede concentrarse más de un minuto que es lo que duran las píldoras de "información" de las noticias de la TV.
> 
> Tu capacidad de concentración está atrofiada, te vendría bien apagar la TV y empezar la rehabilitación con libros infantiles que tardes más de cinco minutos en leer. A partir de ahí, cosas cada vez más largas.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas, lo que pasa es que:
1. Me duelen los ojos de leer durante mucho tiempo en la pantalla del PC.
2. Quieres hacer perder el tiempo con polladas absurdas que no le interesan a nadie más que a ti.
3. Debes de tener mucho tiempo libre para escribir y leer tochos de mierda, el resto de humanos no, a pastar.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Ago 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Te equivocas, lo que pasa es que:
> 1. Me duelen los ojos de leer durante mucho tiempo en la pantalla del PC.
> 2. Quieres hacer perder el tiempo con polladas absurdas que no le interesan a nadie más que a ti.
> 3. Debes de tener mucho tiempo libre para escribir y leer tochos de mierda, el resto de humanos no, a pastar.



Economía: - Cuando salga en la TV será demasiado tarde...

Ten ánimo, no decaigas


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Sep 2020)

¿Otro ataque/contraataque más de China?

¿Están condenadas a entenderse a corto plazo?

¿Cómo responderá Washington? ¿Más sanciones? ¿O tal vez...?


*En medio de crecientes tensiones, China probablemente reducirá las tenencias de deuda de EE. UU.*

China puede reducir gradualmente sus tenencias de bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. A aproximadamente $ 800 mil millones desde el nivel actual de más de $ 1 billón, a medida que el creciente déficit federal de EE. UU. Aumenta los riesgos de incumplimiento y la administración Trump continúa su ataque abrasador contra China, dijeron expertos. 

China, el segundo mayor tenedor de deudas estadounidenses del mundo, ha recortado sistemática pero decididamente sus tenencias de bonos estadounidenses en los últimos años. En los primeros seis meses de este año, China arrojó alrededor de $ 106 mil millones en bonos del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Sobre una base anual, las tenencias de bonos estadounidenses de China cayeron alrededor de un 3,4 por ciento a fines de junio. 

"China reducirá gradualmente sus tenencias de deuda estadounidense a unos 800.000 millones de dólares en circunstancias normales. Pero, por supuesto,* China podría vender todos sus bonos estadounidenses en un caso extremo, como un conflicto militar*", dijo Xi Junyang, profesor de la Universidad de Shanghai. de Finanzas y Economía, dijo el jueves al Global Times. 

Una razón para la venta de bonos es que Pekín está cada vez más preocupado por los riesgos potenciales detrás del aumento del nivel de deuda en EE.UU., dijeron los expertos. 

La Oficina de Presupuesto del Congreso de EE. UU. Dijo el miércoles que la cantidad de deuda emitida por el gobierno de EE. UU. Ascenderá a aproximadamente el 98 por ciento del PIB de EE. UU. Este año, un nivel no visto desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y muy por encima de la seguridad reconocida internacionalmente. línea del 60 por ciento. Se prevé que el déficit federal supere el tamaño de la economía de EE. UU. En 2021. 

Zhou Maohua, analista del Everbright Bank, dijo que, aunque EE. UU. Nunca ha incumplido sus deudas federales, es poco probable que los bonos del Tesoro de EE. UU. Sean objeto de dumping a corto plazo. y los tenedores de esos bonos, incluida China, se enfrentan a crecientes riesgos de incumplimiento a largo plazo.

"No incumplir antes no significa que no lo hará en el futuro, y los riesgos se están acumulando con las deudas que se disparan y la perspectiva económica en decadencia en Estados Unidos", dijo el jueves al Global Times. 

Por otro lado, el aumento de la deuda estadounidense en medio de una gran recesión empujará a la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos a aferrarse a una política monetaria muy flexible para estimular la economía y aumentar los impuestos. Esto hará que los rendimientos del dólar estadounidense bajen, haciendo que los activos sean menos atractivos para los tenedores de bonos, incluida China, dijo Zhou. 

"A largo plazo, muchos países diversificarán sus activos de reserva de divisas para disminuir la dependencia de los activos en dólares estadounidenses, ya que buscan minimizar los riesgos causados por una mayor deuda estadounidense y su cambio hacia el proteccionismo", dijo. 

*Xi también señaló que China recortará sus tenencias de bonos estadounidenses si Estados Unidos toma medidas para sancionar al país financieramente, como eliminar a China continental o Hong Kong del sistema de pago en dólares estadounidenses, o llamado SWIFT. *

Amid rising tensions, China likely to reduce US debt holdings - Global Times


----------



## Pinovski (5 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Te equivocas, lo que pasa es que:
> 1. Me duelen los ojos de leer durante mucho tiempo en la pantalla del PC.
> 2. Quieres hacer perder el tiempo con polladas absurdas que no le interesan a nadie más que a ti.
> 3. Debes de tener mucho tiempo libre para escribir y leer tochos de mierda, el resto de humanos no, a pastar.



Pero vamos a ver hombre si no te gusta el hilo que cojones haces aquí? no ves que es del OP? el único que pierde el tiempo eres tú, que eliges entrar a su hilo, el foro no es sólo tuyo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pinovski (6 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Tal vez traído con pinzas, o no, pero en China siguen adelante en esa primera y quizás segunda fase con el RMB digital:
> 
> *China’s four largest banks trial digital currency payments*
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que la unica forma de que un pais logré algo con una moneda digital en blockchain es un fuerte respaldo físico y lo normal es respaldarlo en oro así aseguran que funcionará.... Ya hay otra respaldadas en moneda fiduciarias pero no tienen sentido.... el respaldo en confianza ya está acaparado por las grandes monedas (digitales o no) que tienen la mayor liquidez

Respaldar en materias primas es la primera opción.... Personalmente pienso que un respaldo en productos o servicios sería la segunda opción....

Solo ve una ficha de intercambio que tenga el valor de 1GB de almacenamiento en la nube o de internet... O que valga 1 litro de combustible o 1 gramo de oro... Así cualquier persona con acceso a esas fichas podría ahorrar o abastecerse para el futuro sin tener grandes almacenes

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Sep 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Respaldar en materias primas es la primera opción.... Personalmente pienso que un respaldo en productos o servicios sería la segunda opción....



No se puede respaldar un medio de pago (digital o no) con algo que no tenga cualidades monetarias. El medio de pago representa lo que está respaldando y solo tiene valor mientras su emisor sea capaz de cumplir con su promesa de entregar lo representado por el medio de pago que emite siempre que se lo pida su poseedor.

Es un título de propiedad sobre algo que solo sirve como medio de pago monetario si ese "algo" es puede ser usado como dinero. Sólo se pueden establecer patrones monetarios basados en metales preciosos.

Estamos hablando de este en este hilo:
Economía: - Cuando salga en la TV será demasiado tarde...


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2020)

Kissinger: Failure to establish post-COVID new world order ‘could set the world on fire’

Resumen:

-El coronavirus ha causado un daño sin precedentes en la economía 

-El coronavirus ha ocasionado un daño que puede durar muchos años y que afecta a la confianza entre gobernantes y gobernados (guerra de IV generación).

-Hay bastantes posibilidades de que la situación post-covid sea catastrófica si no se gestiona bien.

-Las ruptura de la cadena de distribución supone la vuelta a la "ciudad amurallada" (reversión de la globalización)

Parece que Kissinger lee el hilo...


----------



## McNulty (12 Sep 2020)

Como dice el sr.mojón, goldbug (spielzeug) con el culo en llamas. 
Ni dios habla del oro.


----------



## 34Pepe (12 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se puede respaldar un medio de pago (digital o no) con algo que no tenga cualidades monetarias. El medio de pago representa lo que está respaldando y solo tiene valor mientras su emisor sea capaz de cumplir con su promesa de entregar lo representado por el medio de pago que emite siempre que se lo pida su poseedor.
> 
> Es un título de propiedad sobre algo que solo sirve como medio de pago monetario si ese "algo" es puede ser usado como dinero. Sólo se pueden establecer patrones monetarios basados en metales preciosos.
> 
> ...




No necesariamente. 

Si el medio de pago es aceptado por ambas partes por la confianza que le respalda es suficiente

Tu puedes cambiar Corticoles o el día de mañana 10.000 Amazons, primero para pagar al emisor, pero si es aceptado posteriormente por otros agentes no tiene límites. Por eso FB trabaja en su Libra y Amazon en su cripto, Google y resto de tecnológicas y, en otro nivel, Estados.

Hoy en día nada nada más que la confianza de ser aceptada como pago respalda a las monedas. Si me aceptas cigarrillos, sellos o papel WC ya es un medio de pago, mientras sea aceptado por los dos es suficiente. No me has de dar nada a cambio de mi billete o moneda. Yo no espero nada de mi billete de 5€, sólo que lo acepten cuando pago.

......los Amazons los veo muy cercanos.....

Sigo leyéndote, el mejor hilo de Burbuja, sin ninguna duda!!


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Como dice el sr.mojón, goldbug (spielzeug) con el culo en llamas.
> Ni dios habla del oro.



Sin hablar nadie del oro ha llegado a máximos históricos. De eso va precisamente el siguiente hilo, McInutyl:

Economía: - Cuando salga en la TV será demasiado tarde...

Te invito a participar en el.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> No necesariamente.
> 
> Si el medio de pago es aceptado por ambas partes por la confianza que le respalda es suficiente
> 
> ...



Cuando se habla de respaldar un medio de pago sin valor intrínseco, se está hablando de que el emisor se compromete a estregar lo respaldado al poseedor de su medio de pago si este lo reclama.

Para que el medio de pago respaldado por x sea aceptado es necesaria la confianza en que el emisor va a cumplir con su promesa de entregar lo respaldado. Si no hay confianza, el medio de pago no tiene valor.

En teoría se puede respaldar el medio de pago con cualquier cosa. Si hay confianza, ese medio de pago tiene el mismo valor que lo que respalda. Si lo respaldado no tiene cualidades monetarias (divisibilidad, homogeneidad, escasez relativa, etc ) el medio de pago que lo representa no sirve como dinero pues es su equivalente.

Si el medio de respaldado con, por ejemplo, aire, el medio de pago vale aire que por muy necesario que sea no sirve como dinero y, por tanto, el medio de pago vale lo que valga el aire.


----------



## 34Pepe (12 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuando se habla de respaldar un medio de pago sin valor intrínseco, se está hablando de que el emisor se compromete a estregar lo respaldado al poseedor de su medio de pago si este lo reclama.
> 
> Para que el medio de pago respaldado por x sea aceptado es necesaria la confianza en que el emisor va a cumplir con su promesa de entregar lo respaldado. Si no hay confianza, el medio de pago no tiene valor.
> 
> ...




Si, pero yo no hablo de respaldar ningún medio de pago. Al contrario

En mi opinión ningún medio de pago actual está respaldado por absolutamente nada, y los futuros no van a perder esta bicoca.

Entiendo respaldar como que el emisor se ha comprometido a darme algo por ese billete en cuanto yo se lo presente, que es lo que deduzco de tu comentario. Nadie espera nada de su billete per sé. Voy al BdE y qué me darán? Pues lo mismo en el futuro.

Sólo la confianza de que aceptas mi billete de 5€ provoca que a mi vez yo lo acepte antes

*Nadie pide nada al Emisor por ese billete y los futuros emisores no van a comprometerse.*

Esa confianza se basa en su uso, su aceptación, su validez para pagar impuestos y su oficialidad internacional, pero nadie espera que nadie le respalde ese billete de 5€.....y esa premisa es la que no van a perder, sería un mal precedente para el emisor.

Otra cosa es que una futura moneda o cripto perfecta tenga un respaldo, es decir, un intercambio de algún bien a su presentación en algún organismo oficial, pero no tiene recorrido. Pudiendo ser gratis quién va a respaldar nada?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Sep 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Otra cosa es que una futura moneda o cripto perfecta tenga un respaldo, es decir, un intercambio de algún bien a su presentación en algún organismo oficial, pero no tiene recorrido. Pudiendo ser gratis quién va a respaldar nada?



En mi opinión, la desconfianza entre los diferentes emisores de divisas sin respaldo tarde o temprano obligará a emitir medios de pago redimibles en oro.

Antes de ese momento, estaría el escenario conocido como "Freegold" en el que se utilizan divisas fiat como medio de pago y oro como reserva de valor. Las divisas fiat nacionales se cambiarían por oro en el mercado que las acepte.

Creo que no estamos muy lejos de ese escenario. Prácticamente todos los países tienen mercados nacionales de oro denominados en su divisa y cada vez hay más desconfianza entre los diferentes emisores.


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Como dice el sr.mojón, goldbug (spielzeug) con el culo en llamas.
> Ni dios habla del oro.



Tú tendrías que amar el _horo_, tito @McNulty: es el dinero más materialista y a ras de suelo que existe.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Tú tendrías que amar el _horo_, tito @McNulty: es el dinero más materialista y a ras de suelo que existe.



Prefiero el bitcoño.


----------



## Cicciolino (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Prefiero el bitcoño.



Criptos = espiritualismo.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Criptos = espiritualismo.



Análisis de brocha gorda. Abre un hilo o explícate en el hilo del MF.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Prefiero el bitcoño.



Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago a nivel mundial. Sólo puede procesar 2.000 transacciones cada diez minutos, para que cada persona del planeta pudiese hacer su primera transacción con BTC (para adquirirlos por primera vez) serían necesarios casi doscientos años para completar la transición al patrón Bitcoin.

Además, ningún Estado soberano va a aceptar un medio de pago que no puede validar por si mismo, ni garantiza que su transacción vaya a ser incluida en el siguiente bloque ni tiene interés alguno en que sus transacciones queden registradas en una base de datos pública.

2.000 transacciones cada diez minutos es una cifra ridícula que apenas podría procesar las transacciones diarias de una ciudad de 100.000 habitantes gastando para ello la electricidad que consume un país como Suiza. Lo siento pero el patrón Bitcoin es inviable...

Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial

McInutyl : disfruta de los bitcoños, te vas a hacer rico comprando hoy el "dinero del futuro"


----------



## allseeyingeye (13 Sep 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - HABEAS CORPUS FAIL > NUTRICION Policia dando "calor negro" a un puto perroflauta - BLM o puto comeflores vegano gitano anti vacunas. I CANT BREATHE











-











​


----------



## allseeyingeye (13 Sep 2020)

ESTA NOCHE NO CENAIS

NUTRICION 1000 X

MIRAD COMO CHICA LA MARICONA COMO UNA CERDA CUANDO LE EXPOSAN

CLASICO EN LOS SOCIAL COMUNISTAS ANTI VACUNAS QUE NO SE LA MASCARILLA 





CREYO QUE LLEVAR LA BANDERA DE ESPAÑA LE HARIA INMUNE A LA JUSTICIA

ERROR


*Tema mítico* : - HABEAS CORPUS FAIL > NUTRICION Policia dando "calor negro" a un puto perroflauta - BLM o puto comeflores vegano gitano anti vacunas. I CANT BREATHE











,​


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago a nivel mundial. Sólo puede procesar 2.000 transacciones cada diez minutos, para que cada persona del planeta pudiese hacer su primera transacción con BTC (para adquirirlos por primera vez) serían necesarios casi doscientos años para completar la transición al patrón Bitcoin.
> 
> Además, ningún Estado soberano va a aceptar un medio de pago que no puede validar por si mismo, ni garantiza que su transacción vaya a ser incluida en el siguiente bloque ni tiene interés alguno en que sus transacciones queden registradas en una base de datos pública.
> 
> ...



Lo de que tiene que ser patrón monetario mundial lo dices tú yo no. Bájate de la burra del oro ya, admite que estás completamente desfasado, y que vamos a una economía muy diferente a la que has conocido. O puedes seguir en tu pueblo creyéndote el más listo de burbuja.

Los que tenéis mucho oro almacenado no soportáis la idea de que sea un metal más. Y realmente es lo que es, la gente no se va a poner a comprar oro, ni los estados (con cada vez menor poder e influencia económica) volverán al viejo patrón oro en una humanidad superglobalizada. Bitcoin manda en un contexto ultradigital, que es a lo que vamos. Los fetichistas del oro sois solo nostálgicos de un mundo que no volverá.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de que tiene que ser patrón monetario mundial lo dices tú yo no. Bájate de la burra del oro ya, admite que estás completamente desfasado, y que vamos a una economía muy diferente a la que has conocido. O puedes seguir en tu pueblo creyéndote el más listo de burbuja.
> 
> Los que tenéis mucho oro almacenado no soportáis la idea de que sea un metal más. Y realmente es lo que es, la gente no se va a poner a comprar oro, ni los estados (con cada vez menor poder e influencia económica) volverán al viejo patrón oro en una humanidad superglobalizada. Bitcoin manda en un contexto ultradigital, que es a lo que vamos. Los fetichistas del oro sois solo nostálgicos de un mundo que no volverá.



El oro es la base del sistema financiero y monetario. No lo digo yo, lo dice el banco central holandés en su página web oficial:

DNB’s gold stock

_*Gold is the perfect piggy bank—it’s the anchor of trust for the financial system. If the system collapses, the gold stock can serve as a basis to build it up again*. Gold bolsters confidence in the stability of the central bank’s balance sheet and creates a sense of security_

También lo dice el presidente del Bundesbank:
Bundesbank unveils book on Germany’s gold

_Central banking experts explain how gold gradually grew in prominence, first as a form of payment and later as an *anchor of stability underpinning the international monetary system*_

El banco central finlandés igual:
Gold – The basis of a monetary system: The Bank of Finland Museum's newest seasonal exhibition

El banco central de Francia:
https://www.banque-france.fr/sites/default/files/medias/documents/816152_fiche_or.pdf

_Gold is a highly sought-after precious metal, considered to be the *ultimate store of value*_

El FMI también ya que el oro es el único activo sin riesgo contraparte:

Sobre la vuelta al patrón oro, no lo digo yo, lo dice China a través de la prensa oficial del gobierno:
World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times

Dice que formato cripto (sin respaldo en oro se entiende) como patrón monetario para sustituir al dólar, tal y como sugería el gobernador del Banco central inglés, no da confianza.

También lo dice Forbes:
Gold Debate: Is A New Gold Standard Coming?
Dice que el debate empezará tras las elecciones de noviembre y que va a ser el tema central de las siguientes elecciones.

Ale, a comprar bitcoños que está todo superglobalizado y con 10.000 transacciones cada diez minutos que establece el protocolo de BTC basta y sobra... 

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real la globalización de se revierte:

Prepare for the U.S. and China to Decouple


----------



## Vilux (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de que tiene que ser patrón monetario mundial lo dices tú yo no. Bájate de la burra del oro ya, admite que estás completamente desfasado, y que vamos a una economía muy diferente a la que has conocido. O puedes seguir en tu pueblo creyéndote el más listo de burbuja.



Ejem... Bullion banks.



McNulty dijo:


> Los que tenéis mucho oro almacenado no soportáis la idea de que sea un metal más.



Me lo cuantas cuando haya Copper Banks, Iron Banks...



McNulty dijo:


> Y realmente es lo que es, la gente no se va a poner a comprar oro, ni los estados (con cada vez menor poder e influencia económica) volverán al viejo patrón oro en una humanidad superglobalizada. Bitcoin manda en un contexto ultradigital, que es a lo que vamos. Los fetichistas del oro sois solo nostálgicos de un mundo que no volverá.



7.000 millones de personas saben lo que es el oro. Incluso poseen algún gramo. Tu problema es convencer a esos 7.000 millones de "fetichistas" de que un ente etéreo, intangible y extremadamemente volátil y dependiente de terceros para su validación es mas deseable que el vil metal.
Gran labor de propaganda tienes por delante. Ánimo que a lo mejor en el año 3.000 lo conseguiréis.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> 7.000 millones de personas saben lo que es el oro. Incluso poseen algún gramo. Tu problema es convencer a esos 7.000 millones de "fetichistas" de que un ente etéreo, intangible y extremadamemente volátil y dependiente de terceros para su validación es mas deseable que el vil metal.
> Gran labor de propaganda tienes por delante. Ánimo que a lo mejor en el año 3.000 lo conseguiréis.



Y si lo consigue, tendríamos por delante varias décadas para que cada persona del planeta pudiera hacer su primera transacción con la capacidad de procesamiento de BTC dedicada en exclusiva a ello...

Es un chiste que sólo convence a unos pocos frikis que ni siquiera han hecho números para ver si su himbersion es viable como medio de pago generalizado tal y como creen que ocurrirá en el futuro.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *El oro es la base del sistema financiero y monetario.* No lo digo yo, lo dice el banco central holandés en su página web oficial:
> 
> DNB’s gold stock
> 
> ...



Aquí dejé de leer.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Ejem... Bullion banks.
> 
> 
> Me lo cuantas cuando haya Copper Banks, Iron Banks...
> ...



Hombre mi hamijo vilux, el de la conspiración mundial de maniquíes para simular la pandemia en hospitales. Gramdeeee   
Que seas tú otro goldbug me reafirma en comprar aún más bitcoin los próximos meses.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Y si lo consigue, tendríamos por delante varias décadas para que cada persona del planeta pudiera hacer su primera transacción con la capacidad de procesamiento de BTC dedicada en exclusiva a ello...
> 
> Es un chiste que sólo convence a unos pocos frikis que ni siquiera han hecho números para ver si su himbersion es viable como medio de pago generalizado tal y como creen que ocurrirá en el futuro.



Pues el chiste dura ya 10 años. Y cada vez lo apoyan más manos fuertes del mercado.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Aquí dejé de leer.



Hay dos tipos de ignorantes. Está el que lo es porque no ha recibido información y está el que teniendo la información la ignora.

El primero merece consideracion, el segundo directamente es gilipollas. Eres de los segundos.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues el chiste dura ya 10 años. Y cada vez lo apoyan más manos fuertes del mercado.



Mientras solo se use para "buy and hold" el invento funciona. Si se utilizase como medio de pago moriría de éxito ya que su escasa capacidad para procesar transacciones lo haría colapsar. La gente hace "buy and hold" porque cree que en el futuro será un medio de pago.

Un plan sin fisuras, que puede salir mal?


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mientras solo se use para "buy and hold" el invento funciona. Si se utilizase como medio de pago moriría de éxito ya que su escasa capacidad para procesar transacciones lo haría colapsar. La gente hace "buy and hold" porque cree que en el futuro será un medio de pago.
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras, que puede salir mal?



Lo mismo haces tu con el oro entonces. Tu compraste varias onzas en su día, y las holdeas en la cabaña de tu pueblo. Reza para que no te las virlen por cierto.

El oro antes tenía mucho valor refugio, hoy cada vez menos. En pleno madmax poca gente quiere oro. Con bitcoin puedes comprar y hacer transacciones rapidísimas en todo el mundo, solo necesitas wifi y un phone. El oro peca de valor inflexible, ilíquido y de difícil intercambio. Se va el euro a la mierda de la noche a la mañana o cierran bancos, y tú ahí con tu oro en tu cabaña paco, te conviertes en un esclavo con onzas de oro, y tu preocupación será en ese momento que no te las robe el paleto de tu pueblo. Tienes 0 libertad con respecto a los bancos e instituciones estatales, es más, lo más probable es que vaya a tu casa la guardia civil y te requise todo el oro a la fuerza.

Sencillamente el oro no es viable en economías ultradigitalizadas, te montes las pelis que te montes. Que yo no digo que el bitcoin sea perfecto, pero para mí es el valor refugio más perfecto que existe hoy en día.


----------



## McNulty (13 Sep 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Ejem... Bullion banks.
> 
> 
> Me lo cuantas cuando haya Copper Banks, Iron Banks...
> ...



Almacenes de cobre y hierro hay los que quieras. Y tienen propietarios.

Pero que 7 o 120 mil millones de personas sepan lo que es el oro no quiere decir nada a este respecto. Sigue siendo fetichismo, esas personas ni invierten en oro ni lo harán, porque el oro no les da de comer, les da de comer el papel moneda y las transacciones comerciales que hacen en esa moneda.

El principal problema del oro, aparte de lo que he dicho antes, es que es poco práctico para organizar sociedades cada vez más conectadas. Y ahí el papel de la criptomonedas en general y del bitcoin en particular, va a jugar un papel muy relevante.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo mismo haces tu con el oro entonces. Tu compraste varias onzas en su día, y las holdeas en la cabaña de tu pueblo. Reza para que no te las virlen por cierto.
> 
> El oro antes tenía mucho valor refugio, hoy cada vez menos. En pleno madmax poca gente quiere oro. Con bitcoin puedes comprar y hacer transacciones rapidísimas en todo el mundo, solo necesitas wifi y un phone. El oro peca de valor inflexible, ilíquido y de difícil intercambio. Se va el euro a la mierda de la noche a la mañana o cierran bancos, y tú ahí con tu oro en tu cabaña paco, te conviertes en un esclavo con onzas de oro, y tu preocupación será en ese momento que no te las robe el paleto de tu pueblo. Tienes 0 libertad con respecto a los bancos e instituciones estatales, es más, lo más probable es que vaya a tu casa la guardia civil y te requise todo el oro a la fuerza.
> 
> Sencillamente el oro no es viable en economías ultradigitalizadas, te montes las pelis que te montes. Que yo no digo que el bitcoin sea perfecto, pero para mí es el valor refugio más perfecto que existe hoy en día.



El oro no tiene un protocolo que límite de capacidad para procesar transacciones a la ridícula cifra de 144.000 al día que es lo máximo que puede hacer Bitcoin.

Liquidity of COMEX Gold & Silver is Excellent – CME Group - CME Group

190.000 transacciones diarias en el COMEX... Eso solo para formar precio en uno de los mercados que existen, lo cual da idea de la liquidez y profundidad de mercado que tiene el oro.

Sólo en la India hay cerca de un millón de joyerías que seguro que realizan varias transacciones de oro cada día... para que puedas hacerte una idea de lo limitado que es Bitcoin. Su capacidad es tan limitada como la inteligencia de la mayoría de sus fans que no son capaces ni de hacer cuentas sencillas con las que comprobar que algo así no puede ser el dinero del futuro.

No hay que ser muy listo para ver que 144.000 transacciones diarias que puede procesar "oro 2.0 la moneda del futuro" es un chiste.


----------



## Vilux (14 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Hombre mi hamijo vilux, el de la conspiración mundial de maniquíes para simular la pandemia en hospitales. Gramdeeee
> Que seas tú otro goldbug me reafirma en comprar aún más bitcoin los próximos meses.



Coronatimo, bitcointimo.... eres un águila y un pispao, solo te falta vender frigoríficos a los esquimales.

Ya son ganas de recibir hostias venir a un hilo de metaleros a vender estampitas electrónicas. Te vas bien servido.


----------



## Vilux (14 Sep 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Almacenes de cobre y hierro hay los que quieras. Y tienen propietarios.



Los almacenes de X como instituciones monetarias...como patinas, macho.



McNulty dijo:


> Pero que 7 o 120 mil millones de personas sepan lo que es el oro no quiere decir nada a este respecto. Sigue siendo fetichismo, esas personas ni invierten en oro ni lo harán, porque el oro no les da de comer, les da de comer el papel moneda y las transacciones comerciales que hacen en esa moneda.



No tienes ni puta idea del oro que está acaparado en manos privadas. Los Alemanes poseen mas que el estado.

La prueba de que oro es dinero bueno es que se acapara. Ley de Gresham: ".. _cuando es obligatorio aceptar la moneda por su valor facial, y el tipo de cambio se establece por ley, los consumidores prefieren ahorrar la buena y no utilizarla como medio de pago. Lla moneda mala siempre expulsa del mercado a la buena._"



McNulty dijo:


> El principal problema del oro, aparte de lo que he dicho antes, es que es poco práctico para organizar sociedades cada vez más conectadas. Y



Menuda tontería, es como decir que la comida es poco práctica para organizar sociedades cada vez más conectadas y que hay que adaptarse a comer bit-burgers.


----------



## sans-pisito (14 Sep 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Kissinger: Failure to establish post-COVID new world order ‘could set the world on fire’





> Kissinger believes that “the world’s democracies need to defend and sustain their Enlightenment values.”



Estos tienen miedo de que se les venga abajo el tinglado. Me recuerda a algo parecido que dijo Solanita aqui en España. Dijo que "había que salvar la democracia". En el caso de España se ve que están preocupados, pero yo no entiendo por qué, porque la oposicion, más allá de los cayetanos y 4 nostálgicos aznaristas, no existe.



> “Failure could set the world on fire.”



Esta ultima frase de Kissinger es una amenaza.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

En China ya no se ponen ni mascarilla en los lugares cerrados

El teatro de sombras chinescas ha llegado a su fin allí donde se inició la narrativa. El bloqueo total de Wuhan duró unos tres meses:

_Una vez comenzada la batalla, aunque estés ganando, de continuar por mucho tiempo, desanimará a tus tropas y embotará tu espada. Si estás sitiando una ciudad, agotarás tus fuerzas. Si mantienes a tu ejército durante mucho tiempo en campaña, tus suministros se agotarán. (Sun Tzu)_

Cuanto tiempo les tomó prepararse para el asedio? Desde que anunciaron que se vuelve al patrón oro (septiembre de 2019) a que comenzó la narrativa vírica fueron tres meses:

_Emplea no menos de tres meses en preparar tus artefactos y otros tres para coordinar los recursos para tu asedio
...
Los que utilizan los medios militares con pericia no activan a sus tropas dos veces, ni proporcionan alimentos en tres ocasiones, con un mismo objetivo.

Esto quiere decir que no se debe movilizar al pueblo más de una vez por campaña, y que inmediatamente después de alcanzar la victoria no se debe regresar al propio país para hacer una segunda movilización. Al principio esto significa proporcionar alimentos (para las propias tropas), pero después se quitan los alimentos al enemigo.

Si tomas los suministros de armas de tu propio país, pero quitas los alimentos al enemigo, puedes estar bien abastecido de armamento y de provisiones (Sun Tzu)._

En esos tres meses, se abastecieron de alimentos como preparación a los acontecimientos. Justo a partir de septiembre... Casualidad?






Qué ha ocurrido en este tiempo en los países objetivo y que ocurre en China?

_Si tus fuerzas están en orden mientras que las suyas están inmersas en el caos, si tú y tus fuerzas están con ánimo y ellos desmoralizados, entonces, aunque sean más numerosos, puedes entrar en batalla (Sun Tzu)_

No creo que tarden en pasar a la ofensiva (no por medios militares si no económicos u otras formas de lucha dentro del marco de guerra de IV generación).


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

La diplomacia China se mueve:

Xi calls for sound bilateral ties with Europe in virtual summit - Global Times
_El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, destacó el lunes que China y la UE deben adherirse a la coexistencia pacífica, la apertura y la cooperación, el multilateralismo, así como el diálogo y la consulta para lograr sólidas relaciones bilaterales.

Xi hizo las declaraciones durante una cumbre virtual con la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, y la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.

Durante la reunión a través de un enlace de video, Xi dijo que *la pandemia de COVID-19 ha acelerado cambios nunca antes vistos en un siglo y que la humanidad se encuentra en una nueva encrucijada.*

Para que China y Europa impulsen de manera constante el desarrollo sólido de la asociación estratégica integral China-UE, dijo el presidente chino, ambas partes deben adherirse a cuatro principios: *coexistencia pacífica, apertura y cooperación, multilateralismo, así como diálogo y consulta*._

Multilateralismo a nivel monetario implica que no puede haber una divisa de referencia mundial en monopolio de emisión. Es inevitable que haya una referencia monetaria global para que pueda desarrollarse el comercio internacional y está referencia no puede ser emitida por nadie... Qué solución hay al problema? *La referencia monetaria mundial sin monopolio de emisión es el oro*.

Efectivamente estamos ante una encrucijada y cambios nunca vistos en la última centuria. Para hacer frente a estos cambios de carácter global, se fortalece la alianza estratégica entre Rusia y China:
Deeper Russia ties vowed to face challenges


----------



## ESC (14 Sep 2020)

Si molesto enlazando los vídeos del sujeto este hágamelo saber:



Los tiempos por los cuales se van desarrollando estos cambios de gran magnitud resultan exasperantes así como el silencio informativo.

----------------------------------------------------------

Me da la impresión que andar modificando las reglas de juego monetarias a gran escala solo puede desencadenar en un período de convulsión con un final impredecible..


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Sep 2020)

Dejo algunos vídeos sobre Trump y el oro.
En su campaña electoral:


Prefiere oro a cash:


Estaría muy bien volver al patrón oro, el problema es que ya no tenemos el oro, el oro lo tienen otros países:


Tiene cierta predilección por el oro y no lo oculta...


----------



## Spock (18 Sep 2020)

*Gay de Liébana: "Empiezo a creer que el Gobierno pretende hundir la economía española"**. *

===============================
*Daniel Estulin brutal: "Van a confinar otra vez España. Hay que derrocar al régimen"**. *


----------



## timi (20 Sep 2020)

china daily ya no saca viñetas como hace unos meses?


----------



## Spock (20 Sep 2020)

*URGENTE. La policía podrá entrar en tu casa sin autorización judicial. BOE este sábado a escondidas**. *

Ley 3/2020:
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/09/19/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-10923.pdf


----------



## Spock (21 Sep 2020)

Ley 3/2020:
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/09/19/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-10923.pdf


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (22 Sep 2020)

Spock dijo:


> Ley 3/2020:
> https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2020/09/19/pdfs/BOE-A-2020-10923.pdf



Ley Corcuera 2.02

Pero si esta agregada a la ley del Covid-19 , una vez de derogue esta quedara anulada ... ¿ O a venido para quedarse ?...


----------



## Gusman (22 Sep 2020)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Ley Corcuera 2.02
> 
> Pero si esta agregada a la ley del Covid-19 , una vez de derogue esta quedara anulada ... ¿ O a venido para quedarse ?...



Todo lo que esta viniendo es para quedarse, lamentablemente.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Sep 2020)

timi dijo:


> china daily ya no saca viñetas como hace unos meses?



Ya no están relacionadas con el tema monetario como durante los primeros momentos del virus en China mientras bloqueaban el comercio y la cadena de distribución mundial.

Desde hace tiempo la viñetas están dedicadas a temas de la guerra fría con EEUU, sobre el baneo de TikTok, el 5g... Pero el objetivo estratégico respecto al dólar y al oro no ha cambiado aunque ya no sea el tema de las viñetas. 

En principio planean para los juegos Olímpicos de invierno de 2022 la puesta en marcha del yuan digital a nivel internacional. De aquí a 2022 hay un mundo por delante que promete ser difícil de gestionar por el impacto social y económico del virus a nivel mundial. Se va a poner a prueba la gobernabilidad de los diferentes países.


----------



## Spock (22 Sep 2020)

*Luís de Miguel: El Congreso ha aprobado un proyecto de Ley Corcuera ilegal, totalitario e inconstitucional, que pone en peligro derechos y libertades**. *


----------



## Pinovski (23 Sep 2020)

Zero Hedge | China Is Killing The Dollar | 18-09-20
— "In the wake of the Fed’s promise of 23 March to print money without limit in order to rescue the covid-stricken US economy, China changed its policy of importing industrial materials to a more aggressive stance. In examining the rationale behind this move, this article concludes that while there are sound geopolitical reasons behind it the monetary effect will be to drive down the dollar’s purchasing power, and that this is already happening.

More recently, a veiled threat has emerged that China could dump all her US Treasury and agency bonds if the relationship with America deteriorates further. This appears to be a cover for China to reduce her dollar exposure more aggressively. 

The consequences are a primal threat to the Fed’s policy of escalating monetary policy while maintaining the dollar’s status in the foreign exchanges."

China Is Killing The Dollar

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trellat (23 Sep 2020)

Quizas al hilo de todo esto ...

A mi me deja muy escamado lo de Reino Unido con lo de los atentados terroristas de "lobos solitarios",lo del tio que pilla un machete y se pone a clavarlo indiscriminadamente a todo el que pasa por allí ... dicen que es nombre de ala pero no hay ahora mismo atentados similares en usa, UE ... incluso marruecos o Egipto desde hace bastante.
¿Qué coño esta pasando? ¿acaso es lo de MKultra?


----------



## horadada (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Sep 2020)

Frikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jaajajajajajajaj tarao terraplanistaaaa retarded!!


----------



## trellat (23 Sep 2020)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Frikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jaajajajajajajaj tarao terraplanistaaaa retarded!!



Tu si que eres friki. Que te he visto con camisetas de ese del avatar, que lo seeeeeeeeee ....


----------



## w525aa (24 Sep 2020)

mejor hilo


----------



## Pinovski (24 Sep 2020)

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (24 Sep 2020)

trellat dijo:


> Quizas al hilo de todo esto ...
> 
> A mi me deja muy escamado lo de Reino Unido con lo de los atentados terroristas de "lobos solitarios",lo del tio que pilla un machete y se pone a clavarlo indiscriminadamente a todo el que pasa por allí ... dicen que es nombre de ala pero no hay ahora mismo atentados similares en usa, UE ... incluso marruecos o Egipto desde hace bastante.
> ¿Qué coño esta pasando? ¿acaso es lo de MKultra?



Ya esta pasado de moda. Ahora lo que se lleva es el coronavirus. El terror se siembra en la poblacion mediante el virus. Ya no es necesario el terrorismo islamico.

En fin.... el que no quiera verlo que no lo vea, pero esta claro todo.


----------



## trellat (24 Sep 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> Ya esta pasado de moda. Ahora lo que se lleva es el coronavirus. El terror se siembra en la poblacion mediante el virus. Ya no es necesario el terrorismo islamico.
> 
> En fin.... el que no quiera verlo que no lo vea, pero esta claro todo.



No, si está ocurriendo como quien dice ahora. Los dos de este año
Vídeo: El terrorista de Londres parecía un lobo solitario
La Guerra de Libia: un lobo solitario en Londres

Ademas es que es un modelo de atentar casi exclusivo de allí


----------



## paraisofiscal (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Sep 2020)

@Spielzeug

La liquidez no significa nada en macroeconomía, las inversiones y el crecimiento económico está sustentado por la confianza, no por un metal, los bancos prestan dinero porque confían en que las empresas que se lo solicitan van a ser viables a medio plazo. Con oro tienes una economía lenta, cara, y estacionaria. ¿Imaginas a Nvidia mandando trenes o barcos con oro por valor de 40.000 millones para pagar la compra de ARM? Por otra parte, el que tenga oro puede respaldar su moneda aunque su economía sea un fracaso, ¿y el que no tenga oro a pesar de tener una economía fuerte, dinámica y diversa, simplemente porque no tiene minas o no ha podido acceder a un mercado en las mismas condiciones?

El oro es un activo especulativo, que sí, siempre tendrá valor aunque sea residual, pero no va a tener ningún papel más en la economía


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Sep 2020)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> 
> La liquidez no significa nada en macroeconomía, las inversiones y el crecimiento económico está sustentado por la confianza, no por un metal, los bancos prestan dinero porque confían en que las empresas que se lo solicitan van a ser viables a medio plazo. Con oro tienes una economía lenta, cara, y estacionaria. ¿Imaginas a Nvidia mandando trenes o barcos con oro por valor de 40.000 millones para pagar la compra de ARM? Por otra parte, el que tenga oro puede respaldar su moneda aunque su economía sea un fracaso, ¿y el que no tenga oro a pesar de tener una economía fuerte, dinámica y diversa, simplemente porque no tiene minas o no ha podido acceder a un mercado en las mismas condiciones?
> 
> El oro es un activo especulativo, que sí, siempre tendrá valor aunque sea residual, pero no va a tener ningún papel más en la economía



La liquidez es lo que define al dinero: es el bien más fácilmente intercambiable. El oro es dinero, tiene su propio código ISO de divisa (el XAU) y como tal es guardado por todos los bancos centrales. Un "simple" metal cuyo principal uso es el monetario no sería considerado estratégico por China al mismo nivel que el petróleo y la electricidad. Según los propios bancos centrales es la base del sistema monetario.

Respecto a su papel en el sistema monetario que se está gestando para sustituir al dólar, China publicó en un editorial que ante la el uso del dólar como arma, la vuelta al patrón oro es inevitable. Tienes también a Turquía con un sistema monetario paralelo a la lira basado en el oro con un interbancario basado en una blockchain mientras realiza labores de intermediario en la venta de petróleo iraní usando oro como medio de pago.

Tienes links a todo lo anterior en el hilo. Y respecto al nuevo tablero de juego monetario que se perfila tras el coronavirus el frente de batalla van a ser las CBDC por lo que dice el gobierno chino:

Beijing sees digital currencies as ‘new battlefield’ in global finance

En mi opinión, la competencia por ofrecer la mejor divisa junto con la desconfianza a la divisa fiat del resto debería llevar a respaldar la divisa en oro para tener ventaja competitiva frente a los demás. Es un "nuevo tablero de juego" con nuevas reglas que van a cambiar el sistema actual a marchas forzadas justificando la nueva situación con la narrativa pandémica que permite gestionar una economía de guerra y tomar medidas que de otra forma no serían aceptadas por la población.


----------



## 34Pepe (1 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


>



Gracias por compartirlo!! 
Lo paso, a ver si conseguimos esa masa crítica del 20% de gente informada


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Oct 2020)

subiros la majcarilla que zu vai a infestaaar

China celebra su Día Nacional con 600 millones de viajes y sin coronavirus


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Oct 2020)

Dice el FMI que la guerra contra el "virus" hace necesario un nuevo Bretton Woods:

A New Bretton Woods Moment

Parece que hay llamamiento oficial para sentarse a negociar otro sistema monetario.

Habla de reestructurar deuda aquellos países que superen cierto nivel de endeudamiento respuesto al PIB (125% países desarrollados y 50% países subdesarrollados) e insiste en la narrativa del cambio climático para gestionar el reset monetario:

Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Oct 2020)

El conductor con gafas y guantes dorados atraviesa sin problema el virus verde que bloquea a la economía. 

Hacía tiempo que no publican viñetas con esta temática. Últimamente la mayoría estaban relacionadas con la campaña interna para evitar desperdiciar comida. El tema alimentario va a empezar a notarse pronto:

Global Food Prices Rise As Famine Threat Emerges

La narrativa vírica permitirá gestionar una economía de guerra y racionar alimentos si fuera necesario. También permite controlar a la población con toques de queda y sacar al ejercito a las calles. Parece que temen revueltas pronto ya que las medidas que quieren tomar en Europa no se corresponden con las cifras de contagios y muertes que anuncian oficialmente.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Oct 2020)

curioso que Trump se infecta en el CHINA NATIONAL DAY...el dia 'grande' del CCP..


----------



## mendi lerendi (29 Oct 2020)

Copio un extracto de un articulo muy interesante de Leif Johnson. La guerra continúa. La supervivencia del dólar está en juego, y según el artículo China no las tiene todas consigo:
*Occidente se encierra para enterrar a China*
*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN EL *MARTES 27 DE OCTUBRE DE 2020 13:52









_*Leif Johnson*_

El actual encierro del mundo occidental y buena parte del Tercer Mundo es un ataque a China. Funciona así:


*Reducir el ingreso chino por exportaciones.* La economía china tiene un fuerte componente de exportaciones. El 17 por ciento de la enorme producción china se exporta a países donde ahora, o escasean los recursos para importar, o la capacidad adquisitiva se ha encogido tras meses de gran desempleo. Lo que queda de las exportaciones chinas ya no podrá venderse a los mismos precios; y eso, después de que los aranceles sobre esas exportaciones a los Estados Unidos, su principal socio comercial, aumentaron de 10% a 25% a partir de 2018.
*Hacer quebrar los proyectos de la Franja y la Ruta china.* La exportación china de capital para ferrocarriles, hidrovías, represas, puertos, centrales de energía y otras mejoras de infraestructura en 138 naciones del mundo se estima en tres billones de dólares [millones de millones—nt]. Esos proyectos habrían de financiarse con cuotas de uso. Ya que muchos países del Tercer Mundo, y otros, tal vez ya no puedan pagar esos préstamos, China podría perder billones.
*Minar el comercio chino en todo el mundo.* Para frenar la competencia china especialmente en electrónica, Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña han vedado compañías como Huawei y TikTok, y tienen detenida a la Directora de Finanzas de Huawei. Los Estados Unidos han deportado científicos y estudiantes chinos, al tiempo que buscan, con sus sanciones contra Irán y Venezuela, interrumpir las exportaciones de petróleo a China.
De todo esto, lo que más ha perjudicado a la economía china es el encierro; ese perjuicio aumentará en la medida en que deterioren las economías del mundo. Tal vacío económico someterá a la banca y a las industrias de exportación chinas a una presión extraordinaria.

*Hay otros dos grandes frentes de ataque:

El militar: *Los Estados Unidos han desplegado cerca de aguas territoriales chinas una flota ampliada que incluye dos portaaviones. Australia construye una base en una isla de cara a China, se han reforzado las fuerzas militares de Japón y Corea, y Japón podría permitir el emplazamiento de armas nucleares en su territorio. Los Estados Unidos han aumentado sus gastos militares especialmente en armas nucleares y de tecnología avanzada.

Para defenderse de tales amenazas China tendrá que aumentar su presupuesto militar otros doscientos o trescientos mil millones de dólares al año. Tal aumento requiere desviar capital de la economía de paz y bienes de consumo, al sector militar: un grave desgaste económico.

*El propagandístico:* Las medidas hostiles para con China se disfrazarán de lucha por la “democracia”, la “apertura”, la “libre empresa”, la “justicia”, el “régimen de derecho”, la “normativa internacional”, los “derechos humanos”, el “antiterrorismo”, la “anticorrupción” y el “anticomunismo”. Podemos esperar, especialmente los norteamericanos, cuentos de horror sobre Hong Kong y Xinjiang, odas anuales a la masacre de Tiananmen, documentales sobre la persecución de cristianos, budistas, el Dalai Lama y, por supuesto, Tibet. ¿Y qué de esa contaminación china que puede destruir el planeta? ¿Y el Partido Comunista Chino, esa organización abominable, perversa y peligrosa que todos los occidentales debemos odiar con pasión orwelliana?

Estos ataques llegan en muy mala hora. China está entrando en una automatización a gran escala que requiere ingentes gastos de capital, al mismo tiempo que sufre calamidades naturales que van desde la fiebre porcina hasta el gusano cogollero y grandes sequías e inundaciones.

¿Será posible que la élite financiera angloamericana tuviese tanto poder como para convencer a las naciones del mundo a entrar en encierro? Pues controlan la ONU, la OMS, la gran prensa internacional, fuerzas militares por todo el mundo, las finanzas globales, y las vastas y complejas redes culturales, propagandísticas, criminales, terroristas y narcofinancieras del Imperio del Dólar. Los oligarcas de Europa también (por lo general) colaboran con este sistema.

*¿Qué esperan lograr?*

Hagamos a un lado respuestas fáciles como “hegemonía mundial”, Nuevo Orden Mundial, avaricia corporativa, poder financiero, control mental tipo _1984,_ o régimen de vigilancia. Es algo mucho más fundamental: el Imperio del Dólar, y su precursor el Imperio Británico, llevan 400 años gobernando el mundo. China ha surgido como el mayor reto a ese imperio. Si no se puede destruir a China, el Imperio del Dólar perecerá.

En orden de más a menos deseable, creo que los banqueros mercantes de Occidente buscan uno de los siguientes resultados:

*El más deseable:* Cambio de régimen en China, derrocando el actual gobierno y poniendo un régimen vasallo del Imperio del Dólar. Pero es poco probable que el pueblo chino se rebele contra un gobierno que ha levantado de la pobreza a 800 millones de personas. No se excluye, sin embargo, la fuerza militar. En la revista _Foreign Affairs_ (Septiembre-Octubre 2020, pág 156) dicen: “Mejorando sus ya considerables capacidades en este renglón [submarinos no tripulados], los Estados Unidos y sus aliados ostentarían la posibilidad de un bloqueo marítimo de China”.

*Algo menos deseable:* Convencer a China de que adopte medidas políticas y financieras amenas al dominio del Imperio del Dólar. En palabras de Henry Paulson Jr., ex banquero de Goldman Sachs y ex Secretario de Hacienda de los Estados Unidos, en el boletín del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (19 de mayo de 2020):

[China debe pasar a] “una economía dictada por el mercado, mejorar la gobernanza corporativa y desarrollar mercados financieros eficientes y bien regulados que merezcan el respeto de los inversores internacionales, para que Pekín pueda eliminar el control de capitales y convertir al RMB [renminbi] en una divisa determinada por el mercado”.

Es decir, desregulación, eliminación del control de banca y capital, abrir la divisa china, el renminbi, a la especulación internacional, “libre comercio”, “mercados libres”, y “condicionalidades” del FMI y la OMC, diseñadas para exponer la gigantesca economía china al saqueo del Imperio del Dólar, como ocurrió en Rusia de 1992 a 1998. Pero los chinos han descubierto una fórmula para el éxito de la economía nacional (el capitalismo industrial), y aquel dragón escupefuego, el Partido Comunista Chino, cuida el portón contra cualquier reanudación del saqueo imperialista.

*El menos deseable:* El Imperio del Dólar puede imponer un tercer nivel de opciones: un ataque combinado de medidas económicas (encierro, sanciones, guerra comercial y financiera), militares (la OTAN, los Cinco Ojos, la Séptima Flota) y políticas (subversión étnica-religiosa, propaganda, narcotráfico) contra la economía china. Eso frenaría el crecimiento de China y menguaría su poder en el mundo.

...


----------



## mendi lerendi (29 Oct 2020)

Los Cinco Ojos miran hacia China ya de manera fija. Veremos cuáles son los siguientes movimientos de los chinos:


*Campaña mediática antichina organizada ‎por Australia*
RED VOLTAIRE _|_ 27 DE OCTUBRE DE 2020


Un estudio realizado por el Partido de los Ciudadanos Australianos –sección australiana del movimiento fundado por el trotskista estadounidense Lyndon Larouche, varias veces candidato a ‎la nominación para la elección presidencial por el Partido Demócrata– y divulgado bajo el título ‎‎_The China Narrative_ muestra que el Departamento de Defensa y la Australian Security ‎Intelligence Organisation (los servicios secretos de Australia), organizaron una campaña mediática ‎tendiente a hacer creer en un ataque proveniente de la República Popular China. ‎
Australia es miembro de los “Cinco Ojos”, la alianza entre los servicios secretos de ese país, ‎Canadá, Estados Unidos, Nueva Zelanda y Reino Unido. ‎



*Documentos adjuntos*

*The China Narrative*
Por Melissa Harrison, Australian Alert Service, 23 de septiembre de 2020.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2020)

Parece que vuelven los confinamientos pero sólo en los países europeos. Recordemos que es un "virus" que afecta diferente según el posicionamiento geopolítico, mientras una parte del mundo está "infectada" y en estado de alarma en otros lados están ya "curados".

Porqué los confinamientos en Europa de una forma bastante sincronizada justo a punto de las elecciones de EEUU que fácilmente pueden degenerar en caos e ingobernabilidad en el territorio del emisor mundial de dólares? 

Puede ser que están anticipando un momento de posible caos en EEUU y posible vacío de poder que tiene que ser llenado por alguien a nivel nacional en un territorio con numerosas bases americanas.

Puede ser también que se estén preparando para un posible desacople duro de la economía mundial entre China y EEUU que les obligue a tomar bando con las terribles consecuencias económicas y sot que implica una ruptura total de relaciones económicas con una de las partes en conflicto. 

En cualquier escenario, las medidas contra el "virus" permiten un estado de militarización de la sociedad que de otra forma no podrían lograr sin tener que declarar la guerra: toques de queda, censura, limitación de derechos básicos y libertades de la población, racionamiento de recursos... Pero en la doctrina de guerra de IV generación, la guerra no se declara abiertamente...


----------



## paraisofiscal (30 Oct 2020)

Hablando de guerra:


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Oct 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hablando de guerra:



Ese es el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación, aprovechar el levantamiento de la población contra el estado (en algunos casos por reivindicaciones legítimas en otros creadas mediante la narrativa a través de los medios de comunicación) para desestabilizar al enemigo dentro de sus fronteras.

La narrativa vírica puede volverse fácilmente en contra de los gobiernos que están atrapados en esa "realidad mediática" que justifican las medidas que se toman y afectan a la realidad cotidiana. Una realidad y unas perspectivas de futuro que empeoran por momentos. 

En cualquier caso, estos confinamientos indican que los gobiernos europeos prevén un escenario complicado en el que de nuevo conviene tener a la gente en casa. Está vez coincidiendo con las enrarecidas elecciones en EEUU que pueden crear graves disturbios las gane quien las gane.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Nov 2020)

Earth in danger

No deja subir la viñeta... Virus verde, armadura dorada. 

Momento de tensión mundial, veremos qué pasa con las elecciones de EEUU.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Nov 2020)

@Spielzeug te quiero dar las gracias en un dia importantisimo como hoy por abrirme los ojos.

desempolvé los libros de Bannon y el 'Unrestricted Warfare' de los dos miembros del PLA.....everything makes sense now.

estoy muy asqueado estos dias.

tengo ganas de MAGA

Tengo a Bannon puesto en la tv de 55 pulgadas live at the War Room Pandemic....


----------



## paraisofiscal (4 Nov 2020)




----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2020)

Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken per November 2020

Segundo mes consecutivo en el que el balance de oro de los bancos centrales disminuye.

Vendieron: Turquía (-45,5 toneladas), Filipinas (-7,8 toneladas), Tayikistán (-2,2 toneladas) y Rusia (-0,7 toneladas).

Compraron: Egipto (+0,1 toneladas), la Eurozona (+0,2 toneladas), Malta (+0,1 toneladas), Kazajistan (+1,7 toneladas), Mongolia (+2,4 toneladas), Qatar (+1,6 toneladas), Uzbekistan (+8,4 toneladas) y Emiratos árabes Unidos (+2,4 toneladas)

______________

El presidente chino insiste en la necesidad de reformar el sistema económico mundial tras la crisis del coronavirus:

Volkswirtschaft - China strebt Führungsrolle in der Weltwirtschaft an

_" Debemos adoptar una postura constructiva para reformar el sistema económico mundial y promover una economía mundial abierta."_

Y en ello está el FMI que celebrará una reunión extraordinaria para gestionar la reestructuración de la deuda de aquellos países que no pueden cumplir con sus compromisos:

G-20 Plans Extraordinary Meeting to Discuss Debt Relief

_________________

Por otro lado, los países europeos van confinandose de nuevo coincidiendo con las elecciones presidenciales americanas pese a que en muchos casos las cifras de contagios no lo justifiquen. Este nuevo confinamiento sólo parece afectar a Europa que parece que se esté preparando para un posible escenario caótico a corto plazo.

En Suiza empiezan también los confinamientos y cierre de actividades no esenciales además de movilizar al ejército para "ayudar" a los sanitarios. Cada cantón tiene autonomía para decidir las medidas, por ahora, se cierran las actividades no esenciales en el cantón de Ginebra pero previsiblemente le seguirán otros:

Swiss army called in to help COVID-19 fight

Si cierran de nuevo las refinerías podemos ver tensiones en el suministro y un nuevo desacople entre el precio del oro papel y el oro físico como consecuencia del desabastecimiento del mercado como ya ocurrió en el primer confinamiento.

Vienen curvas (de nuevo)...


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Nov 2020)

Dejo aquí la viñeta del China Daily titulada "uptrend":

Uptrend

Un mar verde...


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Nov 2020)

In limbo







Están jugando un rinoceronte gris (grey rhino event) y un cisne negro (black Swan event) con un collar dorado...

Un cisne negro es un evento inesperado que genera importantes consecuencias a todos los niveles.
Un rinoceronte gris es un evento que ocurre cuando una amenaza visible es ignorada hasta que se descontrola.

Hace casi un año, China advirtió sobre el peligro de ambos eventos como consecuencia del "virus":
Xi keeps China on high alert for 'black swan' events: Xinhua

En el caso de la viñeta, se está ignorando al cisne negro con el collar dorado. Cisne negro que de inesperado tiene poco ya que el oro de su collar indica su naturaleza monetaria.


----------



## Gusman (13 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> In limbo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 486428
> 
> ...



El primero en golpear la bola de color azul (la Tierra, con sus meridianos...) será el rinoceronte gris, con un pendiente de plata en su oreja derecha. Mientras tanto, el cisne negro espera su turno tranquilamente fumándose un cigarro con su collar de oro.


----------



## timi (13 Nov 2020)

Cartoons - Chinadaily.com.cn

bru -tal


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Nov 2020)

Exclusive: Gold market authority threatens to blacklist UAE and other centres

Parece que hay tensiones entre los diferentes mercados regionales de oro y que la LBMA quiere imponer sus reglas al resto. Ha enviado una carta amenazando con poner en una lista negra a aquellos que no cumplan con sus criterios "éticos" a los que consideran los mayores mercados de oro: Suiza, EEUU, Sudáfrica, Emiratos árabes Unidos, China, Hong Kong, India, Japón y Turquía.

Aunque no está dirigida a nadie en concreto parece que se refieren principalmente al mercado de Dubái que es donde supuestamente se refina el oro que consideran tiene una procedencia ilegal (minas ilegales, países en conflicto o afectados por embargos comerciales).

Las sanciones económicas a Irán han hecho que el oro sea el medio de pago en un esquema en el que intervienen Turquía, India y Dubái. Aunque finalmente acaban entrando a Suiza que dice comprar a refinerías de Emiratos árabes Unidos que son "éticas".

Estas amenazas demuestran que el oro sigue circulando como dinero en ciertos circuitos y que el mercado donde se forma el precio no controla lo que hacen el resto de mercados regionales. Cuanta más presión ejerzan, más incentivos para que el resto de mercados intentes quitarle los privilegios.


----------



## jorlau (18 Nov 2020)

Por lo visto el senado de EEUU ha votado no a la incorporación de Judy Shelton a la Reserva Federal



No sé como se puede interpretar ??


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2020)

jorlau dijo:


> Por lo visto el senado de EEUU ha votado no a la incorporación de Judy Shelton a la Reserva Federal
> 
> 
> 
> No sé como se puede interpretar ??



Está todo muy revuelto en la política americana, habrá que esperar a ver quién es elegido presidente y en qué situación se produce. Es la candidata de Trump a la fed...

________

Rusia planea duplicar su capacidad de refinar oro hasta las 600 toneladas anuales:

Press review: Putin sets date for vote on amendments and Russia eyes doubling gold output

Esperan también convertirse en el mayor productor de oro en los próximos años

_____________

Brasil tendrá también su propia divisa digital emitida directamente por el banco central y se une a la carrera por sacar una CBDC lo antes posible:

Economy minister says Brazil will have its own CBDC







Quien ganará la carrera por sacar su divisa primero?


----------



## Gusman (18 Nov 2020)

jorlau dijo:


> Por lo visto el senado de EEUU ha votado no a la incorporación de Judy Shelton a la Reserva Federal
> 
> 
> 
> No sé como se puede interpretar ??



Yo lo interpreto como que vamos a darle una patada mas hacia delante. Más fuerte será la caída cuantos mas chutes se le meta a le economía. Es como un yonkie que para que no le de el bajón se mete cada día más, al final morirá por sobredosis.

En este caso y viendo el panorama no creo que tengan una solución al problema por lo que el problema se va a seguir agravando cada día más. La elite globalista tiene planeado, sin duda, el reseteo imponiendo una dictadura comunista globalista y ecologeta de medio palo. Para ello va a usar un fondo mundial que asuma las deudas de los estados las empresas y los particulares, absorbiendo gran parte de la propiedad privada.

La forma en que va hacer lo antes narrado, no la conozco, pero la intuyo, y será a través de una dictadura tecnológica con la excusa de la crisis sanitaria, el calentamiento global e imponiendo una criptomoneda mundial controlada por los mismos que controlan la emisión monetaria ahora mismo.

El patrón oro, sería la mejor forma de ponerle un control al nuevo sistema monetario, pero no les permitiría realizar las tropelías que han estado realizando desde hace demasiado tiempo. Por ello, muy a pesar mío, me temo que el oro lo van a dejar fuera del nuevo sistema financiero, aunque los bancos centrales sigan atesorándolo.

Veremos como sigue evolucionando todo, ya que ahora mismo hay una guerra en curso, como bien reza el título de este hilo, y como en toda guerra se sabe como comienza, pero no como acaba.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2020)

Key weapon

El arma clave contra el virus verde es de color dorado...


----------



## quaver (19 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 492081
> 
> 
> Key weapon
> ...



Tambien llama la atención que el personaje que lleva la vacuna sea un hombre trajeado y no un personal medico.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2020)

Van a paralizar el sistema electrico y de transporte

Parece que desde el foro económico mundial anuncian un nuevo escenario de los cuatro diferentes que aparecían en el documento de la rockefeller fundation: hack attack

Ciberataques a instalaciones críticas (sistema eléctrico, comunicaciones, transportes y bancos) que van a causar impactos más profundos que el coronavirus en la economía y la sociedad. Prácticamente avisan de que puede paralizarse toda la actividad económica de un día para otro desbordando la capacidad de los estados para hacer frente a la situación.

Este escenario es, según la rockefeller fundation, el más adverso para los "filántropos". Llenen la despensa y tengan dinero efectivo y metales preciosos a mano...


----------



## paraisofiscal (19 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Van a paralizar el sistema electrico y de transporte
> 
> Parece que desde el foro económico mundial anuncian un nuevo escenario de los cuatro diferentes que aparecían en el documento de la rockefeller fundation: hack attack
> 
> ...



Yo creo que este tipo de info es más que nada para atemorizar a la gente y así que no se salgan del redil, nada más que eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo creo que este tipo de info es más que nada para atemorizar a la gente y así que no se salgan del redil, nada más que eso.



Iba a escribir lo mismo. Los Estados están tomando medidas de guerra psicológica c ontra sus ciudadanos para bloquear las posibles protestas que puedan surgir. La narrativa vírica cada vez encuentra más oposición entre la población está empezando a quemarse y tal vez estén pensando en sustituirla.

Los que se informan a través de los medios de comunicación tradicionales atemorizados por un peligroso virus fuera de control.
Los que se informan en internet atemorizados por si les obligan a ponerse una vacuna y otras amenazas que están lanzando desde las instituciones de gobernanza mundial como esta última.

Tal vez sea una amenaza a rivales geopolíticos a modo de advertencia ya que el escenario pandemico no lo controlan y prefieren el escenario climático (sin éxito hasta ahora). Este escenario permite un ciberataque al enemigo a instalaciones críticas sin tener que declarar la guerra ("han sido unos hackers descontrolados"). Si el enemigo responde con proporcionalidad, han sido también los "hackers"

En caso de implementarse, no es necesario que haya ningún ataque real. Basta con dar un nuevo nombre a algo ya existente (ciberataques) para crear una "peligrosa y desconocida amenaza":

U.S. data breaches and exposed records 2020 | Statista

Todos los años hay ciberataques de la misma forma que hay gripe y neumonía. Con exagerar y desfigurar la realidad existente para convertir la "amenaza mediática" en un peligro inminente se pueden justificar medidas de guerra como ya hemos visto.

En cualquier caso, la recomendación anterior sigue vigente: despensa llena y metales.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Nov 2020)

Como hemos visto anteriormente en el hilo, parece que desde el The Economist responden a las viñetas Chinas. En este caso, los virus son rojos como la bandera de China que aparece, ponen vacuna verde que apunta a un chino enmascarillado, apuestan por el billete verde y los molinos verdes, amenazan con bombas si no sale Biden... Y siguen queriendo meter la cuña con el cambio climático.

Estas viñetas, las de ambas partes en conflicto, son propaganda de guerra destinada a desmoralizar al enemigo. En este caso el enemigo es la élite enemiga a quien va dirigida y que es capaz de descodificar la correctamente pues entiende el significado correcto de la simbología que usan para crear un marco común de comunicación.

2021 probablemente va a superar a 2020...


----------



## quaver (21 Nov 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 493730
> 
> 
> Como hemos visto anteriormente en el hilo, parece que desde el The Economist responden a las viñetas Chinas. En este caso, los virus son rojos como la bandera de China que aparece, ponen vacuna verde que apunta a un chino enmascarillado, apuestan por el billete verde y los molinos verdes, amenazan con bombas si no sale Biden... Y siguen queriendo meter la cuña con el cambio climático.
> ...



Tercera columna: $ vs yuan
Y no menos interesante: "Insert stimulus funds", ¿guiño a los bancos centrales?


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Nov 2020)

quaver dijo:


> Tercera columna: $ vs yuan
> Y no menos interesante: "Insert stimulus funds", ¿guiño a los bancos centrales?



Cash out en forma de lingote de oro?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Nov 2020)

*@Spielzeug*
Muy interesante, pero hay algo que no acabo de pillar, resumiendo tu narrativa a tope; tenemos 2 bandos/proyecciones:
*DF* dinero fiat Vs *PO* patrón oro. 
desglosamos *PO:*
China/Rusia y algunos paises UE que se van pasando a este bando, su papel en la obra es virus peligroso cierro la fabrica
desglosamos *DF:*
Aliados II GM, y algunos de los paises UE, usan gafas moradas y su papel en la obra es gripe paco y currito pa la fabrica.
La narrativa de esta visión del tema está bien, tiene verosimilitud, encajan muchas cosas ... pero ...
Pues va a ser que el papel de USA no pega, según tú Biden es el candidato DF y Tump el PO yo creo que hay argumentos que desmontan esto. La actuación Trump ha sido de sologipista, y no de visión morada, no encaja en la narrativa de ninguno de los 2 bandos. Sí puede encajar en una narrativa de Nacionalismo/globalismo pero desde luego no parece muy pro china.


----------



## Gusman (21 Nov 2020)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> *@Spielzeug*
> Muy interesante, pero hay algo que no acabo de pillar, resumiendo tu narrativa a tope; tenemos 2 bandos/proyecciones:
> *DF* dinero fiat Vs *PO* patrón oro.
> desglosamos *PO:*
> ...



El tema es que los bandos no estan definidos como en una guerra convencional. Es una guerra de iv generacion como dice spielzeug y en este tipo de guerra hay bandos segun intereses. El que es tu aliado en el tema virus puede ser tu enemigo en el tema economico, etc... 
En parte es lo que se busca en este tipo de guerra, que los bandos no esten definidos y no sepas quien es tu aliado y en que momento dejara de serlo.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Nov 2020)

Gusman dijo:


> El tema es que los bandos no estan definidos como en una guerra convencional. Es una guerra de iv generacion como dice spielzeug y en este tipo de guerra hay bandos segun intereses. El que es tu aliado en el tema virus puede ser tu enemigo en el tema economico, etc...
> En parte es lo que se busca en este tipo de guerra, que los bandos no esten definidos y no sepas quien es tu aliado y en que momento dejara de serlo.



Lo único que está definido es el frente de batalla que es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para controlar su comportamiento en la dirección que interese. El arma en este frente es la información a la que se permite acceder previa verificación de las agencias que definen que es realidad o ficción.

A nivel personal lo único que puedes hacer es dudar de toda la información que te llegue ya que es ruido en el que rápidamente te pierdes ya que desde nuestra posición es imposible distinguir realidad de ficción. Lo único que puedes analizar son los hechos, es decir, las medidas reales que se toman justificadas por una narrativa que puede ser verdadera o falsa (da lo mismo).

A partir de los hechos, si que puedes analizar qué es lo que ocurre y porqué pasa lo que está pasando. En esta línea, lo relevante son los hechos de carácter monetario ya que el tipo de dinero que se use determina las reglas de la geopolítica y las posibilidades de sus gobernantes para transferir riquezas de una parte de la población a otra. Las declaraciones sobre acabar con el dólar vienen de la anterior crisis y desde entonces se han producido hechos de gran relevancia en el aspecto monetario:

-Aparicion de mercados regionales del oro denominados en la divisa local

-Aparicion de tratados bilaterales de comercio en divisas propias

-Nuevas formas de gestionar los pagos para evitar bloqueos económicos, hay diferentes alternativas al SWIFT.

-Nuevos esquemas monetarios como el ruso que hace todo lo posible por cobrar sus exportaciones en rublos (esquema petro-rublo-oro)

-Reintroduccion del oro para pagos internacionales como forma de evitar sanciones económicas.

-Surgimiento de instituciones de gobernanza económica multilateral que pretenden competir con las existentes como el FMI o el Banco mundial.

-Por último, carrera entre diferentes bancos centrales para sacar un nuevo formato de dinero digital en el que los usuarios tienen directamente una cuenta en el banco central emisor. Un nuevo sistema monetario en definitiva.

Para intentar luchar contra los gobiernos que han tomado estas medidas, al "ejercito" que se moviliza es a la población de dichos países cuya percepción de la realidad es la que hay que controlar. La población que se moviliza es aquella que toma por cierta determinada información sin saber si es cierta o no. Tampoco sabe contra que bando o a favor de quién se está luchando ya que no hay declaraciones de guerra en esta forma de conflicto.

A nivel individual en este momento lo mejor es ser autosuficiente de alimentos en la medida de lo posible y estar lejos de las grandes ciudades ya que es allí donde se producen los conflictos al estar masificada la población. De ahí el interés en recluir a la población en sus casas y la guerra psicológica que sufrimos la población civil ya que somos los combatientes y el frente de batalla es nuestra percepción de la realidad.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Nov 2020)

usa =virus
china = oro


----------



## Spielzeug (23 Nov 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> usa =virus
> china = oro



Más claro no pueden dejar a qué se refieren con el "virus verde"  

Interesante el escudo de plata...


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Nov 2020)

Chinese Government Stepping Up Propaganda To Change COVID Origin Story


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Dic 2020)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1208536.shtml

La guerra económica sigue su curso. China amenaza con tomar contramedidas para arruinar la campaña navideña de EEUU dejando de hacer envíos por barco.

Los envíos navideños comienzan a finales de septiembre hasta primeros de diciembre por lo que no tendría mucho efecto pero este plazo nos indica lo que tarda en verse afectada la cadena de distribución en caso de que China paralice el comercio. Es un plazo similar al que vimos en el comienzo del "virus": entre uno y tres meses para paralizar la economía mundial que es lo que tardaron en tomar medidas "sanitarias" que camuflasen el colapso de la cadena de distribución y pagos provocada por las medidas chinas para luchar contra el "virus".

No creo que sea necesario un nuevo parón del comercio por parte de China para conseguir sus objetivos pero no deja de ser una amenaza con la que presionar. El "virus" ya ha conseguido su objetivo de guerra de IV generación atrapando a los gobiernos en una narrativa vírica que hace agua por todos lados por su incoherencia con la realidad. La desconfianza entre la población y sus dirigentes seguirá aumentando hasta alcanzar una masa crítica que dificulte la gobernabilidad.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2020)

Danger






El coronavirus era el escenario para gestionar la transición monetaria pero parece que se acaba pronto sin que se hayan producido cambios lo que provocará que la economía estadounidense se va a desplomar al no estar preparada.






http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202012/10/WS5fd1642fa31024ad0ba9ae5d.html

Ante el "virus verde" que les aplasta hay dos opciones: vacuna dorada o continuar con las sanciones económicas para intentar mantenerse como moneda mundial.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Danger
> Ver archivo adjunto 511076
> 
> 
> ...



desarrola please 'vacuna dorada'..

porque con la balanza por cuenta corrientr China actual...China tampoco puede escupir hacia arriba que digamos...


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> desarrola please 'vacuna dorada'..
> 
> porque con la balanza por cuenta corrientr China actual...China tampoco puede escupir hacia arriba que digamos...



Yo entiendo que se refieren a que para protegerse del virus verde (el dólar) es necesaria una vuelta al patrón oro tal y como anunciaron unos meses antes de que dijesen que iban a luchar contra el "virus verde" hasta erradicarlo.

En la viñeta de arriba se ve que tienen dos opciones o volver al patrón oro (vacuna dorada) o seguir la guerra económica contra China.

El patrón oro no es más que una forma de organizar el sistema geopolítico y económico que evita el uso de la divisa de referencia mundial actual, el dólar, como un arma y un sistema de dominación en el que los antiguos impuestos a los Estados vasallos se cobran mediante la devaluación de la divisa estadounidense que permite a su vez mantener al mayor ejercito del mundo cuyo objetivo principal es imponer el uso de su divisa en el comercio de terceros países.

No hay que dejar de ver estas viñetas como propaganda de guerra para desmoralizar al enemigo que ve como no tiene otra solución que un nuevo sistema monetario que sustituya al actual. Recordemos la réplica del Economist con sus vacunas de color verde. La guerra de propaganda va acompañada de medidas de guerra económica, con sanciones de diferentes tipos que son respondidas por el otro bando:

US hypocrisy is breaking bottom line of international relations: Global Times editorial - Global Times

Especialmente parece que les molesta las sanciones contra personas concretas del gobierno.


----------



## Red Herring (14 Dic 2020)

En la tele ya han salido los 'hackers' rusos.

Hora de preparar los latunes


----------



## mendi lerendi (15 Dic 2020)

A Spielzeug: Es muy coherente todo lo que posteas con lo queacontece. Sin embargo veo una cierta coordinacion con los dirigentes chinos en todo el asunto de la "pandemia", algo que, a mi parecer , no cuadraría con la guerra total, de momento económica entre bloques mundiales. Enlazo dos noticias conocidas por todos en este foro:

La primera el famoso Evento 201 con participación del Partido Comunista Chino:

*El Foro de Davos se preparó para una ‎pandemia de coronavirus… dos meses ‎antes de su inicio‎*
RED VOLTAIRE _|_ 5 DE FEBRERO DE 2020



l Foro de Davos realizó un ejercicio contra una ‎epidemia de coronavirus, en octubre de 2019 y con la participación del Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security y de la ‎Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. ‎

El ejercicio en cuestión tuvo lugar en Nueva York, exactamente el 18 de octubre de 2019, ‎dos meses antes del inicio de la pandemia en China. ‎

El objetivo explícito del ejercicio realizado en Nueva York era planificar la respuesta de ciertas transnacionales y gobiernos ante una pandemia de coronavirus, cuando nada permitía predecir el ‎inicio de la epidemia detectada en la ciudad china de ‎Wuhan a inicios de diciembre.‎

Al menos 15 líderes mundiales participaron en el ejercicio, así como los dos responsables ‎oficiales de lucha contra las epidemias en China y Estados Unidos. ‎

A continuación, la lista de los participantes:‎




Latoya Abbott, responsable de situaciones de riesgo del grupo hotelero estadounidense Marriott ‎International;‎




Sofia Borges, vicepresidente de la Fundación de las Naciones Unidas;‎




Brad Connett, presidente del grupo Henry Schein, líder mundial de la producción de material ‎médico;




Christopher Elias, responsable de Desarrollo Global de la Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation;‎




Tim Evans, ex director del departamento de Salud del Banco Mundial;‎




*George Gao, director del Centro de Control y Prevención de Enfermedades de la República ‎Popular China;‎*




Avril Haines, ex directora adjunta de la CIA y ex miembro del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de ‎Estados Unidos, bajo la administración Obama;




Jane Halton, ex ministro de Salud en Australia, miembro del consejo de administración del Banco ‎de Australia y Nueva Zelanda (ANZ);‎




Matthew Harrington, director de Edelman, la oficina de relaciones públicas más importante del ‎mundo;




Martin Knuchel, director para situaciones de crisis de la línea aérea alemana Lufthansa;‎




Eduardo Martinez, consejero jurídico de UPS, líder mundial de logística postal, y director de ‎UPS Foundation;‎




Stephen Redd, director adjunto del US Center for Disease Control and Prevention;‎




Hasti Taghi, vicepresidente del grupo de comunicación NBC Universal;‎




Adrian Thomas, vicepresidente de la transnacional farmacéutica Johnson & Johnson;‎




Lavan Thiru, gobernador del Banco Central de Singapur. ‎





La otra es la famosa Cartilla covid presentada, nada menos que por el presidente chino:

*El Presidente chino Xi Jinping propone al G20 un sistema mundial de identificación sanitaria*



Redacción22 de noviembre de 2020







En la cumbre del G20, que se ha celebrado en línea, el Presidente chino Xi Jinping ha propuesto un sistema mundial de identificación sanitaria basado en los códigos QR con el fin de impulsar el comercio y los viajes internacionales.
Los códigos QR sanitarios deberían ser mundialmente reconocidos.
“Mientras contenemos el virus, necesitamos restaurar el funcionamiento seguro y sin problemas de las cadenas industriales y de suministro mundiales”, dijo el dirigente chino en la cumbre virtual del G20 que se celebró ayer, al tiempo que abogaba por la necesidad de “reducir los aranceles y las barreras” y liberalizar el comercio de suministros médicos esenciales.
También pidió la creación de mecanismos que simplifiquen el “movimiento ordenado” de personas en todo el mundo. Estos mecanismos podrían tomar la forma de códigos QR que contengan información sobre la salud de los viajeros, dijo Xi.
Paralelamente la ONU ha anunciado el lanzamiento de un documento digital biométrico para identificar y controlar a sus propios funcionarios.
Los datos biométricos comprenden las huellas dactilares, rasgos faciales, raza, sexo iris, enfermedades, discapacidades o genoma, entre otros.
Uno de los organismos especializados de la ONU, *la Organización de Aviación Civil Internacional, también está avanzando hacia un documento digital de viaje reconocido internacionalmente.*
Además,* las compañías aéreas van a exigir a los pasajeros que firmen un pasaporte sanitario que incluya un certificado digital de vacunación contra el coronavirus para poder volar.*
El sistema será de naturaleza similar al previsto por Ticketmaster, la empresa de venta de billetes en línea para espectáculos deportivos o culturales (*). A mediados de este mes la empresa anunció que va a exigir a los compradores que demuestren que han sido vacunados o que han dado negativo en las pruebas de coronavirus antes de permitirles comprar los billetes.
Más tarde Ticketmaster aclaró que la decisión final sobre estas medidas va a recaer en los organizadores de los espectáculos y que aún estaba considerando la implementación del mecanismo de control.
Las aerolíneas quieren seguir este modelo. Tres alianzas mundiales que representan a 58 aerolíneas presionan a los gobiernos para que realicen pruebas masivas de coronavirus a los pasajeros, en lugar de las actuales restricciones de viaje por cuarentena, que según las aerolíneas son ineficaces y han acabado con los viajes.
Es probable que el sistema se organice bajo los auspicios de CommonPass, un programa patrocinado por el Foro Económico Mundial.
Uber y otras empresas también están empezando a denegar servicios a las personas que no cumplen las restricciones del toque de queda.
El universo de los “sin papeles” se va a convertir en una pesadilla en la “nueva normalidad”. Cada aspecto de la vida privada de las personas será centralizado digitalmente usando la biometría y, en muchos casos, la cadena de bloques (blockchain).
Surgirá una casta inferior de apestados, ciudadanos de segunda división, que quedarán condenados al arresto domiciliario. No podrán trabajar, no podrán viajar, no podrán asistir a un concierto, no podrán relacionarse con otros…
(*) Ticketmaster's digital health pass to battle coronavirus could be a model for airlines 

¿Qué explicación podria tener, a tu parecer, esta supus¡esta coordinación? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Dic 2020)

@mendi lerendi :

El virus es el decorado que permite que la narrativa que justifica las medidas de guerra económica que ha tomado China sean aceptadas como "medidas sanitarias" por sus ciudadanos sin que haya contestación popular. La guerra económica es el objetivo, las "medidas sanitarias contra el virus" son el medio que permite hacerlas posible sin declarar la guerra ni siquiera que su propia población sea consciente que su "lucha contra el virus" que consistía en estar encerrados en casa sin producir ni consumir durante tres meses era la forma con la que su gobierno rompía la cadena de suministros y pagos mundiales. 

China ha aprovechado la información de "pandemias precedentes" como el SARS y la de otros ensayos para salirse del guión tomando medidas unilaterales que no estaban contempladas en los escenarios y que pillaron por sorpresa al resto de países. Prueba de ello es el cambio de narrativa radical de "sologripismo" en los primeros momentos, mientras China paralizaba el comercio mundial, a usar la narrativa vírica cuando las consecuencias de la ruptura de la cadena de suministros no se podían ocultar por más tiempo. La narrativa vírica fue adoptada para justificar así medidas de guerra económica (evitar gasto de recursos superfluos con el cierre de actividades no esenciales) y de guerra de IV generación con el doble objetivo de control de las fronteras y control de la población para evitar desestabilizaciones.

Un mayor control de la población supone reducir las posibilidades de que se produzcan desestabilizaciones y aumenta el control sobre el "potencial enemigo" que, en este paradigma bélico, es la propia población que actúa en base a la información que recibe sobre lo que ocurre y construir así su mapa de la realidad. La guerra sobre el control de la información que recibe la población se ha recrudecido con la pandemia con baneos de redes sociales, censura de ciertos temas, auge de las agencias de "verificación de noticias"...

China igualmente ha utilizado a favor de su narrativa instituciones mundiales existentes como la OMS especialmente en los primeros momentos. Va a utilizar la fuerza del enemigo en su contra tal y como dictan las artes marciales orientales.

No sé si respondo a tu pregunta...

Un saludo!


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @mendi lerendi :
> 
> El virus es el decorado que permite que la narrativa que justifica las medidas de guerra económica que ha tomado China sean aceptadas como "medidas sanitarias" por sus ciudadanos sin que haya contestación popular. La guerra económica es el objetivo, las "medidas sanitarias contra el virus" son el medio que permite hacerlas posible sin declarar la guerra ni siquiera que su propia población sea consciente que su "lucha contra el virus" que consistía en estar encerrados en casa sin producir ni consumir durante tres meses era la forma con la que su gobierno rompía la cadena de suministros y pagos mundiales.
> 
> ...



Eres un titán. Ya te pedí en su dia disculpas por no tomarme en serio tu hilo, hasta que al cabo de una semana de leer tuve que volver al hilo a darte la razón.

Dicho esto, te suelto preguntas:

Por que no hay ningun gobierno que señale a China (salvo Trump)???

Por que ningun gobierno rompe relaciones diplomaticas o rechaza embajadores chinos?

Por que la Europa 'rica' (Benrlux+Suiza+Austria+Alemania+Liechtenstein) está tan callada?

Que significado tiene la 'vacuna' ante todo este decorado?
La 'vacuna' es una especie de 'misil' al relato del Virus? Es una especie de 'gol' al relato mainstream?

Y una pregunta muy estúpida....

Por que China busca tambien la vacuna?

Estas preguntas me generan ciertos vacios en el relato del hilo o me estoy yo liando o perdiendo algo...?¿

Osea China busca que Europa muera de inanición y a la vez le pide que le venda tecnologia punta para hacer ingenieria inversa de todo ello y asi avanzar en campos como la AI, chips de silicio, aerogeneradores, 5G de Ericsson...

Y otra pregunta....Que rollo tienen Suecia y China?

Saludos crack


----------



## mendi lerendi (16 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @mendi lerendi :
> 
> El virus es el decorado que permite que la narrativa que justifica las medidas de guerra económica que ha tomado China sean aceptadas como "medidas sanitarias" por sus ciudadanos sin que haya contestación popular. La guerra económica es el objetivo, las "medidas sanitarias contra el virus" son el medio que permite hacerlas posible sin declarar la guerra ni siquiera que su propia población sea consciente que su "lucha contra el virus" que consistía en estar encerrados en casa sin producir ni consumir durante tres meses era la forma con la que su gobierno rompía la cadena de suministros y pagos mundiales.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. 

Supongo que todos saben que debe haber una reordenación económica mundial (Gran Reset) por diversas causas aún no claras (¿climáticas?, ¿ecológicas?, ¿de recursos? ¿de sobre producción?); es por eso la supuesta coordinación en el desarrollo-teatro de la pandemia; y todos se quieren quedar con el trozo más grande del pastel. De ahí la guerra total económica en la que están metidos los dos principales bloques mundiales: el oriental y el occidental. Europa, por supuesto como colonia del Imperio, no tiene nada que decir.


----------



## mendi lerendi (16 Dic 2020)

Seguimos en guerra. China ocupando espacio económico reservado y preparando su disuasión. Al Imperio hace tiempo que se la ha cerrado la ventana militar. Veremos que nos tiene preparado el Pantano:

Las dos espadas de China para frenar a EEUU



Raúl Zibechi

El Dragón sigue avanzando a gran velocidad, poniendo en el fuego las dos espadas con las que combate la hegemonía estadounidense: la económica y la militar.

La tercera semana de noviembre se firmó la Asociación Económica Integral Regional (RCEP) que incluye a 15 países de Asia-Pacífico, incluyendo Japón y Corea del Sur, pero excluyendo a EEUU y su ahora aliada India. Según observadores, el acuerdo largamente trabajado, coloca a China "en una mejor posición para moldear las reglas comerciales de la región".

Esos días, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, fue recibido en Tokio y en Seúl por el primer ministro japonés, Yoshihide Suga, y el primer ministro surcoreano, Moon Jae-in. El analista de Asia Times, Andrew Salmon, se formula una interesante pregunta: "¿Puede una China estable, segura, asertiva y económicamente en ascenso apalancar a Japón y Corea del Sur lejos de un Estados Unidos caótico, que se auto-desprecia, se cuestiona a sí mismo y se tambalea económicamente?".

Ambos países, señala el analista, están compatibilizando sus alianzas de seguridad con Estados Unidos, con el hecho de que China, el principal socio comercial de Corea del Sur y Japón, continúa "expandiéndose en todas las direcciones: económica, diplomática y estratégica". China consigue de este modo zurcir una alianza más que compleja, dadas las históricas desconfianzas entre las tres naciones más fuertes de Asia-Pacífico.

Respecto a las disputas entre Japón y Corea del Sur, Salmon señala: "Quizás ninguna excolonia en la tierra tiene más rencor hacia su excolonizador que Corea hacia Japón. Muchos coreanos, a quienes no se les enseña sobre el Holocausto en la escuela, creen que la colonización de la península por parte de Japón en 1910-1945 fue uno de los mayores crímenes en la historia de la humanidad".

Esta histórica desconfianza ha impedido la formación de una alianza trilateral Washington, Tokio y Seúl, bajo hegemonía estadounidense. Sin embargo, allí donde fracasa EEUU está avanzando China, lo que enseña dónde está la iniciativa y la capacidad de liderazgo.

Días después de haber firmado un acuerdo que comprende el 30% de la economía mundial y el 30% de la población mundial, alcanzando a unos 2.200 millones de consumidores, el presidente Xi Jinping, que es a su vez secretario general del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de China y presidente de la Comisión Militar Central, "ordenó a las fuerzas armadas fortalecer el entrenamiento en condiciones reales de combate y aumentar la capacidad de ganar guerras", según reporta la agencia Xinhua.

Xi pidió a los mandos un "nuevo tipo de sistema de entrenamiento militar" para mejorar la capacidad en "las operaciones integradas y conjuntas, aumentar el conocimiento científico y tecnológico de los oficiales y los soldados, y aplicar nuevas armas y nuevas fortalezas en el entrenamiento". El objetivo de China es desarrollar las Fuerzas Armadas en "un ejército de clase mundial".

Parte de este creciente despliegue militar es el avión Xian H-20, el nuevo bombardero furtivo de China con el que podría golpear la base de Guam y hasta Hawái, ya que está siendo "diseñado para penetrar las defensas antiaéreas y lanzar devastadoras cargas nucleares", informa Asia Times.

Un informe del Pentágono revelado por The Sun y analizado por Asia Times, entre otros, sostiene que el nuevo bombardero estratégico, "le daría a China una capacidad de proyección de poder verdaderamente intercontinental" ya que tendrá un alcance de 12.000 kilómetros y una carga útil de 45 toneladas. El bombardero estratégico, cuyas características resultan para Occidente "misteriosas", iba a hacer su primera aparición pública en el Zhuhai Airshow cancelado de este año.

Para la publicación The National Interest, el H-20 "podría alterar el cálculo estratégico entre EEUU y China al exponer las bases y flotas estadounidenses en todo el Pacífico a ataques aéreos sorpresivos". El H-20 es heredero del H-6, un bombardero estratégico birreactor, fabricado en China con licencia del bombardero soviético Tupolev Tu-16, de finales de los años 50.

La Fuerza Aérea china, según la publicación, "quiere un bombardero estratégico que pueda operar dentro de la tercera cadena, también conocida como el área que comienza con las Islas Aleutianas y se extiende más allá de Hawái". Aunque no existen aún imágenes del H-20, se sabe que tiene un diseño de fuselaje que recuerda a otros bombarderos de la próxima generación, como el B-21 Raider y el PAK DA de Rusia.

Lo impresionante es, una vez más, la velocidad del desarrollo de China. Mientras el B-21 Raider de Northrop Grumman estaría listo para 2025 y el PAK DA de Sukhoi podría ser entregado entre 2025 y 2030, se estima que "el H-20 entrará en producción en serie a mediados de la década de 2020", aunque "este mismo año puede estar haciendo su debut", según South China Morning Post citado por el analista Mark Episkopos de The National Interest.

El H-20 que está siendo construido por la Xi'an Aircraft Industrial Corporation, "viajará a velocidades subsónicas, dando prioridad al sigilo y las capacidades de penetración profunda" y "contará con un formidable paquete de contramedidas electrónicas" como lo establece la doctrina de combate de la fuerza aérea china.

Como puede observarse, tanto las ventajas económicas y de las alianzas comerciales, como las ventajas militares de EEUU, se están estrechando por el impresionante crecimiento cualitativo del Dragón que sigue un guión estratégico diseñado tiempo atrás.

La firma de la RCEP muestra que su economía es lo suficientemente potente como para promover la integración regional, arrastrando a adversarios como Japón y Australia a su órbita comercial.

El despliegue de nuevas armas, como el Xian H-20, además de un importante desarrollo de su flota de submarinos y portaaviones, y sus misiles de largo y medio alcance, ponen en la mira de sus fuerzas armadas tanto a las bases estadounidenses como a sus grupos de ataque en torno a los portaaviones. La superioridad estadounidense se disuelve a una velocidad alarmante para el Pentágono.

Lo hace, empero, por razones internas más que externas. Un nuevo informe de la Oficina de Responsabilidad del Gobierno del Congreso de los EEUU (GAO), difundida por Military Watch, revela que la tasa de capacidad de misión de la fuerza aérea viene cayendo desde 2011, por sus altos requisitos de mantenimiento y la escasez de repuestos. Solo tres clases de aviones de combate, de varias decenas, superan la capacidad determinada por el Pentágono.

El informe estima que el bombardero estratégico B-1B, tiene hoy una capacidad de misión de menos del 10%, "debido a la antigüedad y complejidad del diseño". El problema es que su reemplazo, el B-21 (con un costo de 550 millones de dólares por unidad), tampoco será fácil de mantener. ¿A quién convienen aviones muy caros y de elevados costes de mantenimiento sino al complejo militar-industrial que vuelve a ganar espacios en el gobierno de Joe Biden?

Pero aquí está la paradoja: ni la agresividad de Donald Trump, ni el supuesto estilo negociador de Biden, pueden frenar la decadencia de EEUU. Este es el problema de fondo que lleva a la Casa Blanca a oscilar entre los extremos de guerra-negociación, lo que termina por desacreditar la política exterior de la exsuperpotencia.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Por que no hay ningun gobierno que señale a China (salvo Trump)???



Señalar a China porqué?
Por romper la cadena de suministros para demostrar quién tiene la sarten por el mango?
Era para salvar al mundo de un peligroso virus, dirán... Además, los creadores de la narrativa occidental no están interesados en profundizar sobre las causas económicas o monetarias del asunto.

Si que se intentó culpar a China de originar el virus en un laboratorio pero esa narrativa quedó silenciada entre otras muchas versiones diferentes sobre el origen del virus, entre ellas la prensa oficial China diciendo que el origen del virus estaba en EEUU... Señalar a China con ser el origen o la creadora del virus no sirve de mucho pues no va a haber consenso sobre que ocurre en realidad.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Por que ningun gobierno rompe relaciones diplomaticas o rechaza embajadores chinos?



Es difícil romper relaciones con una de las mayores potencias económicas pues el enfrentamiento supone también darse un tiro en el pie porque China tomará medidas proporcionales.

Aún así, si que ha habido tensiones diplomáticas e incluso militares con países de la órbita de la commonwealth como Australia, Canadá o la India. Pero el resto de países no está interesado en crear tensiones contra las principales potencias y se intentan mostrar neutrales en el conflicto.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Por que la Europa 'rica' (Benrlux+Suiza+Austria+Alemania+Liechtenstein) está tan callada?



De nuevo, que van a decir? Además, hay tropas americanas en varios países. Ya comenté que los cierres totales se producen durante el posible traspaso de poder dentro de EEUU que puede ser caótico y dar puerta a un interregno:

Interregno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Un periodo perfecto para llenar el vacío de poder o reestructurar alianzas aprovechando el vacío de poder.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Que significado tiene la 'vacuna' ante todo este decorado?
> La 'vacuna' es una especie de 'misil' al relato del Virus? Es una especie de 'gol' al relato mainstream?
> 
> Y una pregunta muy estúpida....
> ...



La narrativa vírica lleva implícita una cura que nos libre del "peligroso virus" en forma de vacuna. Los creyentes en el "virus" necesitan creer que finalmente una vacuna les permitirá volver a la normalidad y los gobiernos están ahí para solucionar los "problemas" que su narrativa ha creado...

La gestión del tema de las vacunas es por otro lado un buen momento para monitorizar a la población aún más y definir quiénes están con la narrativa oficial y quiénes están con narrativas con potencial desestabilizador pudiendo restringir aún más los derechos de quienes no tengan el mapa de la realidad oficial como sistema operativo de su cerebro o al menos amenazarles con dicha posibilidad (guerra psicológica contra la población potencialmente peligrosos).

La vacuna es, además de un lucrativo negocio para sus fabricantes y una sencilla forma de que políticos corruptos saquen buenas comisiones, un campo de batalla geopolítico que sirve para demostrar adscripciones a un bando o a otro. La "diplomacia de las vacunas" lo llaman:

West hypes China's vaccine diplomacy, but can't help poor countries - Global Times

Dice mucho de tu posicionamiento geopolítico a quien adquieras tu vacuna. China dice que con su vacuna no busca beneficio económico si no hacer bien a la humanidad a diferencia de las de otros países que sólo buscan beneficio económico.

Por último, el tema vacunación es una prueba de fuego de la confianza de la población en su gobierno. La desconfianza de la población en su gobierno es la base de la guerra de IV generación... La gestión de la vacuna va a ser un momento clave en esta guerra.

Un saludo!

____________

Zambia to buy gold from First Quantum to boost reserves

Otro banco central más que se dedica a comprar la producción interna de oro para aumentar sus reservas... Es una tendencia imparable que poco a poco irá haciendo disminuir el oro recién minado del mercado.

_“Durante los períodos de tensión del mercado, cuando los activos perderían valor, el oro estaría agregando valor, protegiendo así toda la cartera de grandes pérdidas”, dijo el gobernador del Banco de Zambia, Christopher Mvunga, en la ceremonia de firma_.

Zambia, a punto de ser el primer país en declararse en bancarrota por la crisis del covid, decide que lo mejor que puede hacer en materia monetaria es comprar la producción nacional de oro con dinero fresco de la impresora y aumentar así sus reservas para protegerse de las tensiones del mercado.

No creo que sea el último banco central en la zona que haga lo mismo según vaya deteriorándose la economía y el problema monetario sea cada vez más evidente...


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Señalar a China porqué?
> Por romper la cadena de suministros para demostrar quién tiene la sarten por el mango?
> Era para salvar al mundo de un peligroso virus, dirán... Además, los creadores de la narrativa occidental no están interesados en profundizar sobre las causas económicas o monetarias del asunto.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu tiempo, esfuerzo y dedicación en aclarar punto por punto.

Osea sugieres, si no entiendo mal...que USA decidió - con sus mejores indicadores economicos - pegarse un tiro en el.pié porqué anticipaba el problema del cambio de paradigma monetario? Junto a la inevitable 'nueva potencia mundial China'???

Y otra pregunta estúpida o 'fallo' en el relato....¿Que demonios tienen contra los bares/restaurantes?

Es decir, puestos a tejer - o mejor dicho diseñar - una narrativa vírica 'convincente' o a la sltura de las circunstancias....parece que hay algunas lagunas o fallos, que no le acaban de conferir ese 'halo' de guerra geopolítica 4.0...no?

Es decir, el mundo está en guerra, un nuevo modelo economico (fiat vs oro) estáen juego, las dos grandes potencias, un virus mortífero, la gran pandemia mundial....pero en el BAR no pasa nada, ahí no hay guerra 4.0 y es 'seguro'.

No te parece un fallo en el relato? En serio han dejado en manos de los políticos patrios el establecer estos pequeños detalles del relato?

Yo ya sé que los políticos no deciden nada - ni pre-covid ni post-covid- simplemente siguen órdenes, probablemente mediante imitación copiando a Alemania, etc...

Pero me chirría sobremanera estos deslices en el relato, muy amateur.

A ver si me sacas de dudas.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## potranc0 (16 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y otra pregunta estúpida o 'fallo' en el relato....¿Que demonios tienen contra los bares/restaurantes?



je.. eso está claro. El futuro ha de ser de corporaciones concentrando la actividad, y de pequeños negocios cuanto menos mejor. 
Los están hundiendo a propósito. Ya han montado mucha cosa piloto en establecimientos sin dependientes. El problema es que eso puede cuajar mejor en una sociedad anglo pero no en una mediterránea. Aunque claro tambien proyectan un cambio radical de las relaciones sociales. 
Muchas de las cosas que proyectan se mostrarán inviables. Es un diseño en realidad demasiado vertical, bastante chapucero.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Dic 2020)

Red Herring dijo:


> En la tele ya han salido los 'hackers' rusos.
> 
> Hora de preparar los latunes









Fresquito del the Economist... Parece que 2021 es el año de los hackers.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Osea sugieres, si no entiendo mal...que USA decidió - con sus mejores indicadores economicos - pegarse un tiro en el.pié porqué anticipaba el problema del cambio de paradigma monetario? Junto a la inevitable 'nueva potencia mundial China'???



Antes de que saliera el virus el mercado de REPOS tuvo que ser intervenido dejando claro que el sistema monetario se encuentra en su fase final.

Además, la guerra económica entre China y EEUU se ha intensificado desde entonces.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Y otra pregunta estúpida o 'fallo' en el relato....¿Que demonios tienen contra los bares/restaurantes?
> 
> Es decir, puestos a tejer - o mejor dicho diseñar - una narrativa vírica 'convincente' o a la sltura de las circunstancias....parece que hay algunas lagunas o fallos, que no le acaban de conferir ese 'halo' de guerra geopolítica 4.0...no?
> 
> ...



Cada país ha adaptado su relato a sus circunstancias y ha tomado diferentes medidas para luchar contra el "virus". Esto se traduce en numerosos fallos en el relato sobretodo si se compara entre países.

No achaques a la maldad lo que pueda explicarse por la estupidez. Los políticos patrios, como gerentes de la situación en España, han creado muchos fallos en el relato. Es inevitable ya que tienen que dar verosimilitud a una "nueva enfermedad" que es indistinguible de la neumonía o la gripe.

Respecto a los bares, entiendo que el objetivo es evitar en lo posible reuniones de varias personas ya que es en esos momentos cuando se intercambia información que no pueden controlar desde la narrativa oficial. Además, la economía de guerra implica acabar con todo aquel gasto superfluo y la hostelería lo es.


----------



## Red Herring (17 Dic 2020)

En la tele parece que le dedican un tiempecillo al tema de la ciberseguridad en el telediario...


----------



## Gusman (17 Dic 2020)

potranc0 dijo:


> je.. eso está claro. El futuro ha de ser de corporaciones concentrando la actividad, y de pequeños negocios cuanto menos mejor.
> Los están hundiendo a propósito. Ya han montado mucha cosa piloto en establecimientos sin dependientes. El problema es que eso puede cuajar mejor en una sociedad anglo pero no en una mediterránea. Aunque claro tambien proyectan un cambio radical de las relaciones sociales.
> Muchas de las cosas que proyectan se mostrarán inviables. Es un diseño en realidad demasiado vertical, bastante chapucero.



Los ancianos psicópatas que crean el dinero y mueven los hilos de sus marionetas tienen prisa. Personalmente, espero que esa prisa sea porque sienten el aliento de la muerte en su nuca.

De momento, y gracias a que la borregada no usa el cerebro, si es que lo tiene, van ganando. Veremos como termina todo esto. Me niego a creer que vamos a ser derrotados tan fácilmente.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 517456
> 
> 
> Fresquito del the Economist... Parece que 2021 es el año de los hackers.
> ...



En el siglo 21 los bares no tienen sentido.

Fluye más info por smartphones que en un bar paco donde el lumpen 800eurista habla de fumbol y de la pantoja, por decir.

Les podria haber dado por las lavanderias...y han escogido el sector HORECA.

Todo muy paco.

60 años atrás probablemente las revoluciones podian empezar en los bares...pero hoy...por favor...que cutrez todo.

Guerra psicologica, quizás?

Joder que cualquier persona avispadaveque lo de que en los bares er viru no ataca...es de gilipollas integrales.

Vaya fallo paco en el relato...

Todo lo que cuenta @Spielzeug es interesantisimo. Pero te paras a pensar lo de los bares..y te entra la risa.

Todos los políticos del mundose han puesto de acuerdo en hacer el ridiculo con ls mismas medidas?

Viendo que la OMS dice que Papa Noel es inmune al virus..ya queda todo dicho.


----------



## mendi lerendi (18 Dic 2020)

Un artículo más de la guerra económica en ciernes. Muestra lo que brillantemente nos ha escrito aquí Spielzeug pero nos informa de los últimos movimientos concretos que ha dado China. Uno es la aprobación del plan quinquenal en el que se trata de fomentar el consumo interno haciendo ricos a sus ciudadanos, sobre todo a la población rural -margen tienen de sobra-, e Invierte en desarrollo tecnológico. El otro va directamente a la línea de flotación de EEUU con la ley de control de exportaciones en las que supedita éstas al interés nacional. Con esto da la estocada a las tecnológicas al poder limitar el mercado de tierras raras que es clave en estas empresas. Todo ello con la planificación absoluta del estado y con las empresas subordinadas al interés general. Pego un estracto del articulo y animo a visitar y terminar de leer la pagina red voltaire:

*China pone fecha de caducidad a la ‎hegemonía de Estados Unidos*

por Alberto Cruz

Los medios de prensa occidentales que han mencionado el 19º Pleno del Comité Central del Partido Comunista Chino –que no han sido muchos– han presentado las ‎decisiones tomadas en ese encuentro como una especie de regreso a la “doxa” ‎económica comunista motivado por las “dificultades” que según ellos están afectando la ‎economía china. El periodista y politólogo Alberto Cruz señala que esas decisiones son la lógica ‎respuesta a la guerra económica que Estados Unidos ha emprendido ‎contra China y también el inicio de una nueva fase en el desarrollo económico ‎mismo del gigante asiático, hoy catalogado como “la fábrica del mundo”.‎

a última quincena de octubre ha sido crucial para el devenir del mundo. Dicho así parece ‎grandilocuente, sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que, en apariencia, en esa quincena no ocurrió ‎nada anormal. Sólo en apariencia. Porque lo que ocurrió, sin ser anormal, fue significativo y ‎tuvo lugar en China con la aprobación de una ley muy significativa sobre el control de las ‎exportaciones y la celebración del Pleno del Comité Central del Partido Comunista. Lo que allí ‎se decidió tiene tal relieve que va a reconfigurar el mundo.‎


China está inmersa en una guerra comercial-tecnológica impuesta por Estados Unidos ‎desde 2018. Una forma astuta, y demoledora, de responder a todos y cada uno de los ‎movimientos agresivos de Estados Unidos ha sido adoptar un planteamiento que ha dejado estupefacto al mundo occidental: «_la doble circulación_». En contra de lo que han dicho algunos ‎en Occidente, no es una medida a corto/mediano plazo para hacer frente a “las dificultades” ‎‎(bonita neolengua) que le crea a China la agresión de Estados Unidos sino que es una nueva estrategia ‎económica que marca un giro casi total de lo que China ha sido hasta ahora y que afecta ‎de lleno a la economía mundial.‎


‎ ‎ Sin cerrarse a las inversiones occidentales o renunciar a las exportaciones, China mira ‎decididamente hacia el interior del país (producción, distribución y consumo) con la ‎determinación de reducir su dependencia de la tecnología foránea ‎y de los mercados financieros. ‎En pocas palabras: China ya no seguirá siendo la “fábrica del mundo”.‎


Con esto no hace más que adoptar formalmente una política que ya venía aplicado desde hace ‎algún tiempo y que ha acentuado a raíz de la pandemia de Covid-19, con prácticamente la ‎totalidad de los países occidentales culpando a China de sus propios errores y carencias e ‎iniciando un incipiente proceso de traslado de sus industrias de China hacia otros países asiáticos ‎como Vietnam, Tailandia, Malasia o Camboya aunque, y es justo decirlo, algunos lo hacen a regañadientes ‎y para eludir las sanciones (ilegales según el derecho internacional) de Estados Unidos, seguir ‎comerciando con China y no perder su cuota de mercado en el único país que levanta la cabeza ‎tras la pandemia. ‎


No obstante, China viene a decir “lo queréis así, pues adelante”. Estamos a finales de año y va a ‎ser muy significativo conocer cuál es el porcentaje del comercio exterior chino en 2019. ‎Como dato, en 2018 representó el 32% de su Producto Interior Bruto (PIB). Cuánto haya ‎descendido ahora nos dará una idea de lo que supone esta medida para el mundo.‎


‎ ‎ Al mismo tiempo, hay quien no sólo se está disparando en el pie sino también en la cabeza. ‎Es el caso de la Unión Europea, que en su suicida vasallaje a Estados Unidos (al cual supedita ‎su relación no sólo con China, sino también con Rusia) está perdiendo mercados a gran ‎velocidad. Debido a la pandemia, y a la paranoia occidental antichina, la Unión Europea ‎ha perdido el puesto de primer socio comercial de China, lugar que ahora ocupan los países de ‎la Asociación de Estados del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN) y que en estos 10 meses de 2020 se ha ‎quedado muy cerca de los 500 000 millones de dólares en comercio.‎ ‎ ‎ ‎

*El gran golpe*

‎ ‎ ‎ La quincena crucial comenzó el 13 de octubre de 2020, día en que se aprobó una ley de control ‎de exportaciones que, al mismo tiempo, autoriza el gobierno chino a «_tomar contramedidas_» ‎contra cualquier país que «_abuse de las medidas de control de las exportaciones_» y represente ‎una amenaza para la seguridad nacional y los intereses de China. ‎


Dicho así, lo anterior parece una ley como tantas, pero lo que hay detrás es la prohibición de ‎vender sustancias estratégicas (especialmente las llamadas “tierras raras”) y tecnología a ‎empresas extranjeras que podrían representar una amenaza para la seguridad nacional de China.‎


----------



## sans-pisito (20 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En el siglo 21 los bares no tienen sentido.
> 
> Fluye más info por smartphones que en un bar paco donde el lumpen 800eurista habla de fumbol y de la pantoja, por decir.



Lo del cierre/reduccion de aforo de los bares tambien tiene un efecto de minimizar muertos por terrorismo. El numero de muertos por terrorismo de 2020 es mucho menor que en años pasados (vease lo que paso en Niza, Bataclan, etc). En la ultima oleada de atentados en Francia los muertos se cuentan con los dedos de las manos. Todo un logro respecto a otros años. Las normas sobre multitudes pueden gustar mas o menos, pero lo mejor es seguirlas. Yo pienso seguirlas el resto de mi vida, incluso despues de que la epidemia se haya acabado.

Por cierto, hoy mismo hay un hilo sobre el tema.

Noticia: - [¡ALERTA!] ESTADOS UNIDOS advierte de ATENTADO TERRORISTA en ESPAÑA.

Tampoco le busques mucha logica a las normas de confinamientos. En Marzo cometieron muchas cagadas que luego se rectificaron, como querer cerrar de golpe la construccion y la industria pesada. En otros paises tambien se rectificaron muchos errores en las normas de confinamiento, las normas ya no son como los de Marzo y hay mucha mas gente trabajando. Los gobernantes no estan muy conectados a la realidad y simplemente siguen el manual y rectifican las cagadas a posteri. Yo no me he leido esos libros, pero aqui @Spielzeug puede dar bibliografia. Y si te la lees veras que siguen esos manuales.


----------



## paraisofiscal (20 Dic 2020)

*INGENIERÍA LINGÜÍSTICA

Video que explica perfectamente como han conseguido meter en la cabeza a la mayoría de la población la idea de la plandemia.*

Dura 2 horitas, pero que dos horas más interesantes...



**


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Dic 2020)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Lo del cierre/reduccion de aforo de los bares tambien tiene un efecto de minimizar muertos por terrorismo. El numero de muertos por terrorismo de 2020 es mucho menor que en años pasados (vease lo que paso en Niza, Bataclan, etc). En la ultima oleada de atentados en Francia los muertos se cuentan con los dedos de las manos. Todo un logro respecto a otros años. Las normas sobre multitudes pueden gustar mas o menos, pero lo mejor es seguirlas. Yo pienso seguirlas el resto de mi vida, incluso despues de que la epidemia se haya acabado.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy mismo hay un hilo sobre el tema.
> 
> ...



Hombre claro que le busco logica...porqe el 90% del relato 'mediaticamente' lo están encajando a la perfección..controlando discurso, mass media, contrainformacion, bulos etc

Pero en el tema de los bares...el relato pierde calidad y verosimilitud.

Es decir, un 99% de la gente cuando les dices que 'en el bar no actua el virus' se ríen...en plan 'Bueno, tienes razón pero es lo que hay gñee'.

Me choca mucho que dejen estos flecos.

Si esto fuera una pandemia de verdad, con MILLONES DE MUERTOS en cada país....por los cojones podrías ir al Bar...

Yo si veo los bares como un tema de guerra psicologica, como una valvula de descarga....para mi los bares son el 'aplauso de las 20h' del mes de marzo.

saludos


----------



## AH1N1 (20 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si esto fuera una pandemia de verdad, con MILLONES DE MUERTOS en cada país....lor los cojones podrías ir al Bar...



Si fuera una pandemia de verdad en abril habrían cerrado "todo el mundo" (prohibido salir de casa) por 3 semanas y asunto acabado. Y ahora estaríamos disfrutando de las navidades en familia.
Yo ya estoy buscando la forma de agenciarme una paguita y empezar a hacer surf.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Dic 2020)

Huawei elige España para arrancar la investigación del 6G


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Dic 2020)

@Spielzeug haznos un comentario a modo de corolario anda


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Spielzeug haznos un comentario a modo de corolario anda



Corolario:

Hay una guerra psicológica de los estados contra su propia población ya que es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa el campo de batalla en la guerra de IV generación. Para ello es necesario atomizar el cuerpo social y evitar el intercambio de cualquier tipo de información que no sea la que dictan los medios de comunicación para que la visión de la realidad guíe a los individuos dónde quieren las élites. En la vida real impidiendo la libertad de reunión y en la vida virtual tachando de fake news todo lo que salga del discurso oficial.

La guerra psicológica basada en el miedo (bien al "virus" bien a la vacuna) paraliza la capacidad de reacción y de razonar de la gente. El objetivo de estas campañas de terror mediático es la indefensión aprendida para que las medidas que se tomen sean aceptadas por la población sin protestar:

Indefensión aprendida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

______________

Rusia no solo ha 'hackeado' nuestros ordenadores. Ha 'hackeado' nuestras mentes

El hackeo ruso no es sólo contra los aparatos informáticos, es también un "hackeo" a nuestra percepción de la realidad. Dice el artículo:
_
En 2016, dos académicos de Rand Corp escribieron un artículo académico describiendo el* "aspersor"* del modelo propagandístico ruso. Muy distinto de la propaganda de la época de la Guerra Fría, el enfoque actual ruso trabaja con tecnologías imperantes y plataformas de medios sociales. Hay dos elementos clave: "gran número de canales y mensajes y un deseo sin vergüenza para diseminar verdades parciales o directamente totalmente ficción". No hay un esfuerzo de consistencia o credibilidad. El análisis cita a un analista: *"la nueva propaganda rusa entretiene, confunde y abruma a la audiencia"*._

Por supuesto, los métodos de la la propaganda rusa son similares a los que usan los medios de comunicación occidentales (verdades parciales o directamente ficción por lo que no es necesario gran esfuerzo por dar consistencia o credibilidad al relato).


----------



## Gusman (21 Dic 2020)

La verdad que el papel de Rusia en esta pantomima no lo tengo claro. Pero desde luego, desde mi punto de vista, no es el de actor principal de esta obra de teatro, por mucho que los globalistas traten de señalar a Rusia, como con el tema del independentismo catalan.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Dic 2020)

'Defeating China' is wishful thinking from Soros - Global Times

La prensa China hablando de Soros: depredador financiero, organizador de revoluciones de colores, desestabilizador de países... Teorías de la conspiración publicadas en la prensa China.

Parece que la maquinaria de Soros está haciendo todo lo posible para evitar el ascenso chino. Recordemos que según Soros, la mayor amenaza para la "sociedad abierta" que quiere es China:

Soros says China's Xi is the 'most dangerous' opponent of those who believe in open society

___________

Como ejemplo de la ruptura irreversible de la cadena de distribución:

Seat plantea un ERTE en la plantilla por la falta de componentes

Falta de piezas o materiales obligan a parar la producción. La reconstrucción de la cadena de distribución es un proceso que puede llevar años...


----------



## Gusman (22 Dic 2020)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 'Defeating China' is wishful thinking from Soros - Global Times
> 
> La prensa China hablando de Soros: depredador financiero, organizador de revoluciones de colores, desestabilizador de países... Teorías de la conspiración publicadas en la prensa China.
> 
> ...



Esa es mas bien la excusa. No me creo que puedan seguir vendiendo al ritmo de la "antigua" normalidad.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2020)

sorosgay dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 525424
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la curpa es de vox gñé.

en china no hay coviz..gñé


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Dic 2020)

Dejo aquí un interesante artículo sobre la guerra financiera que estamos viviendo. Traducción de Google. Largo pero merece la pena:

Financial Warfare Is Real - Daily Reckoning

*La guerra financiera es real*

En mi libro de 2011, Currency Wars, di una descripción detallada del primer juego de guerra financiera patrocinado por el Departamento de Defensa. Este juego de guerra financiera tuvo lugar en 2009 en el ultrasecreto Laboratorio de Física Aplicada ubicado a unas veinte millas al norte de Washington, DC, en el campo de Maryland.

A diferencia de los juegos de guerra típicos, las “reglas de enfrentamiento” para este ejercicio financiero no permitían el uso de armas cinéticas como bombas, misiles o drones. Las únicas armas permitidas eran los instrumentos financieros, incluidas acciones, bonos, divisas, materias primas y derivados.

El juego se jugó durante dos días en la Sala de Guerra principal del laboratorio con seis equipos divididos en EE. UU., China, Rusia, Europa, Asia Oriental y Bancos y Fondos Hedge. Los concursantes incluyeron alrededor de 40 jugadores en los seis equipos y otros 60 participantes, incluidos: militares uniformados, oficiales de defensa civil, observadores del Tesoro, la Reserva Federal, la CIA y otras agencias gubernamentales, grupos de expertos, universidades y profesionales de la industria financiera.

En ese juego de guerra financiera original, un escenario que involucraba a Rusia, China, el oro y la destrucción del dólar estadounidense se desarrolló en un contexto de eventos geopolíticos, incluido el colapso de Corea del Norte y una amenaza de invasión china de Taiwán.

En mayo de 2015, el Pentágono patrocinó una nueva sesión de guerra financiera, a la que también fui invitado a asistir. Esta vez, la guerra financiera tuvo lugar dentro de un centro de reuniones seguro en el propio Pentágono.

Este nuevo ejercicio de juego de guerra financiera fue más pequeño y más enfocado que el de 2009. Tuvimos alrededor de 20 participantes. Nuestro grupo incluyó a representantes del cuerpo diplomático, militares, think tanks, universidades, CIA y el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional. Yo era una de las tres personas de la comunidad de gestión de inversiones.

Nuestro escenario esta vez no fue global, sino que se limitó a una confrontación entre China y los EE. UU. Que involucra una jurisdicción en disputa en el Mar de China Meridional.

Seis naciones tienen reclamos en el Mar de China Meridional: China, Taiwán, Filipinas, Malasia, Vietnam y Brunei. Estas afirmaciones se superponen en gran medida, preparando el escenario para disputas y posibles guerras.

El Mar de China Meridional es rico en petróleo, reservas de gas natural, derechos de pesca y otros recursos naturales. Las naciones circundantes disputan con ciertos grupos de islas, las Islas Spratly y las Islas Paracel, y también están utilizando arrecifes, embarcaciones hundidas y vertederos para crear islas artificiales, que están poblando con bases y guarniciones militares.

Estados Unidos tiene obligaciones contractuales con Filipinas y Taiwán, lo que podría resultar en que Estados Unidos se involucre militarmente en caso de una disputa con China. Esta mezcla volátil de reclamos en disputa, recursos naturales y redes complejas de tratados tiene los ingredientes necesarios para escalar a una Tercera Guerra Mundial.

Todo lo que se necesitaría para iniciar una guerra es alguna chispa, como una colisión en el mar o un ataque basado en una identidad equivocada o intenciones malinterpretadas. Es probable que la ocurrencia de una guerra así sea inevitable.

Nuestro papel no era contemplar el uso de portaaviones, submarinos o misiles en tal enfrentamiento. Estuvimos allí para considerar el uso de armas financieras, como la interrupción de los sistemas de pago, los ataques cibernéticos a bancos y bolsas de valores, y sanciones comerciales que podrían cortar las cadenas de suministro y secar las importaciones de energía.

Nuestro papel no era contemplar el uso de portaaviones, submarinos o misiles en tal enfrentamiento. Estuvimos allí para considerar el uso de armas financieras, como la interrupción de los sistemas de pago, los ataques cibernéticos a bancos y bolsas de valores, y sanciones comerciales que podrían cortar las cadenas de suministro y secar las importaciones de energía.

Uno de los principales temas de discusión fue el uso de sanciones que implican el acceso a la Sociedad de Telecomunicaciones Financieras Interbancarias Mundiales, conocida como SWIFT. Contrariamente a las suposiciones de muchos, SWIFT no es un banco ni una institución financiera en sí. Es más como una compañía telefónica o un proveedor de servicios de Internet que facilita la comunicación entre sus miembros.

SWIFT tiene más de 10.500 bancos y administradores de activos como miembros y maneja más de 5 mil millones de mensajes cada año, lo que equivale a billones de dólares en pagos de un miembro a otro. El tráfico de mensajes de SWIFT es literalmente el suministro de oxígeno que mantiene vivo el sistema financiero mundial.

En 2012, Estados Unidos y sus aliados expulsaron con éxito a los bancos iraníes del sistema SWIFT. Esto fue extremadamente perjudicial para la economía iraní y provocó hiperinflación, corridas bancarias, inestabilidad y malestar social hasta que el presidente Obama alivió estas sanciones a fines de 2013.

En nuestro nuevo juego de guerra financiera, preguntamos, ¿qué pasaría si se invirtieran los roles? En lugar de que Estados Unidos prohíba a sus enemigos en SWIFT, ¿qué pasaría si China intentara "des-SWIFT" a Taiwán o Filipinas? ¿Qué pasaría si las armas financieras desarrolladas por EE. UU. Fueran adoptadas por China y se volvieran contra EE. UU. Y sus aliados?

Estos y otros escenarios interesantes dieron lugar a un largo y animado día de debates entre nuestro equipo de expertos convocados para este ejercicio de la guerra del siglo XXI.

Ese día aprendí dos lecciones. La primera es que cuando las naciones se involucran en una guerra financiera, los inversores individuales pueden ser un daño colateral.

Los ataques más peligrosos de todos son aquellos en los que el enemigo penetra en un banco o bolsa de valores, no para deshabilitarlo o robar información, sino para convertirlo en un dron enemigo. Los atacantes pueden utilizar un dron de mercado de este tipo para lograr la máxima disrupción del mercado y la destrucción masiva de la riqueza de los estadounidenses, incluidas las acciones y los ahorros.

En este escenario, un atacante podría penetrar el sistema de entrada de órdenes de una importante bolsa de valores, como la Bolsa de Nueva York, y colocar grandes órdenes de venta en acciones de gran liquidez como Amazon o Facebook.

Si China intenta atacar a los EE. UU. Cerrando la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York, serán decenas de millones de estadounidenses quienes sufrirán una pérdida inmediata de riqueza a medida que los precios se desploman y las cuentas se bloquean o congelan.

Recomendé que la SEC y la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York compraran un almacén en Nueva York y lo equiparan con teléfonos de línea dura con alambre de cobre, calculadoras de mano que funcionan con baterías y otros equipos previos a Internet. Esta instalación serviría como una bolsa de valores no digital con puestos comerciales.

La SEC asignaría 30 acciones importantes a cada uno de los 20 corredores de bolsa más grandes, quienes serían especialistas designados en esas acciones. Esto proporcionaría la creación de mercado en las 600 acciones más grandes, cubriendo más del 90% de todas las operaciones en un día normal.

Los pedidos se realizaban por teléfono a través del sistema telefónico analógico, y los especialistas los presentaban para licitaciones y ofertas a una multitud de corredores en vivo. Así es exactamente como se negociaban las acciones hasta hace poco. El comercio informático y algorítmico se prohibiría por no ser esencial. Solo el interés real de los inversores estaría representado en este lugar no digital.

En el caso de un cierre de la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York por un ataque digital, se activaría la bolsa no digital. Estados Unidos le haría saber a China y Rusia que esta instalación existía como un impedimento para un ataque digital en primer lugar. Si nuestros rivales supieran que tenemos un Plan B sólido y no digital, es posible que no se molesten en realizar un ataque digital en primer lugar.

La segunda lección que aprendí fue que las guerras futuras se librarán en el ciberespacio utilizando tecnología digital aplicada a sistemas de pago como SWIFT, FedWire, MasterCard, Visa y el sistema Target2 de Europa.

La respuesta a ambas amenazas (daño colateral y guerra digital) es tener algunos activos duros en forma física que no puedan ser atacados digitalmente. Estos incluyen oro y plata físicos, tierras y bellas artes. Estas son las cosas que no se pueden borrar en un ataque digital o congelar cuando se interrumpen los sistemas de pago.


----------



## Vilux (29 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En el siglo 21 los bares no tienen sentido.
> 
> Fluye más info por smartphones que en un bar paco donde el lumpen 800eurista habla de fumbol y de la pantoja, por decir.



La diferencia es que toda conversación por un smartphone es vigilada, no así la del bar Paco.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Dic 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> la curpa es de vox gñé.
> 
> en china no hay coviz..gñé



La culpa no es de vox, pero en china ni hay ni hubo nunca timovirus


----------



## Pinovski (30 Dic 2020)

Digital currencies may challenge SWIFT global payment network, says Russian central bank

dice que las nuevas monedas digitales ya no van a pasar por el SWIFT de los globalistas


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Ene 2021)

India gold discounts widen, Singapore demand up on festival buying

En China se lleva vendiendo con entre 15 y 20$ por debajo del precio del mercado desde marzo. Después de años con sobrespot sobre el resto de mercados, desde el comienzo de las medidas contra el "virus" ha cambiado la situación y se vende con un importante descuento.

Este descuento es solamente si se tiene licencia para operar en el SGE y no se puede exportar el oro físico. Y solamente operando en yuanes. Es decir, el yuan tiene tipo de cambio respecto al oro diferente al oficial respecto al dólar. Puedes cambiar divisas por yuanes y redimirlos en oro con descuento respecto al precio que marcan el resto de mercados pero sin que ese oro físico adquirido pueda salir de China.

Se supone que uno de los objetivos del SGE es ayudar a gestionar el tipo de cambio del yuan para favorecer su internalización. Entiendo que están usando el descuento en el precio del oro ese sentido, no creo que sea casual.


----------



## Pinovski (9 Ene 2021)

China planea una rápida expansión de los esfuerzos de 'modificación del clima'
China plans rapid expansion of 'weather modification' efforts


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Ene 2021)

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1212182.shtml

La prensa China advierte de posible "primavera americana". 

Mientras tanto los países europeos van preparándose ante el previsible vacío de poder confinando de nuevo a la población y preparando la narrativa que permita sacar al ejercito si fuera necesario. 

Los países europeos toman medidas para evitar posibles desestabilizaciones en represalia por la firma del acuerdo de inversiones bilaterales con China pese a la desaprobación de EEUU:

Analysis: Neither human rights concerns nor US disapproval could stop the EU-China investment agreement

Estamos cerca de un momento crítico en la guerra de IV generación con una narrativa desde los medios que dan como ganador a Biden completamente diferente de lo que dice el por ahora presidente de los EEUU que pese a haber sido silenciado por los medios y las principales redes sociales, parece que tiene suficientes apoyos con una visión de la realidad opuesta a la de la "prensa libre". 

Una situación muy propicia para que se produzca una "primavera americana". La guerra por el control de las redes sociales se acentúa y se han prohibido casi todas las aplicaciones Chinas en EEUU. Redes sociales y sistemas de pago Chinos han sido prohibidas hace tres días:

Trump ban on Chinese apps ‘political show’ to hamstring Biden: analysts - Global Times

Hace cuatro días, China informaba que la provincia de Hebei entraba en modo de guerra por un rebrote del "virus". Las consecuencias reales del "virus" son las medidas que se toman para, supuestamente, combatirlo. A ver a qué se refieren con "modo de guerra":

Hebei enters 'wartime' mode with dozens of cases related to gatherings - Global Times

2021 promete... Como siempre recomiendo, busquen refugio con tierras para ser lo más autosuficiente posible.

Saludos y feliz año!


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Ene 2021)

brutal, esto es trending ahora en todos los canales conservadores de USA.







Eradication of extremism has given Xinjiang women more autonomy, says report

_For a period of time, the penetration of religious extremism made implementing family planning policy in southern Xinjiang, including Kashgar and Hotan prefectures, particularly difficult, the research center's report said. _

Vamos a la puta distopia covid1984 + CCP

Quien te dice a ti que la vacuna del covid1984 lo que pretende es esterilizar - igual que han esterilizado a miles de mujeres Uygures?

WHO chief warns against 'vaccine nationalism'

La OMS dice que muy mal...que un país rico pueda comprar más vacunas que uno pobre....y que China aboga por que TODO EL MUNDO se pueda vacunar.

Joder, que interés puede tener China - ya no de venderte la vacuna - sino de que te la pongas?

Piensa mal y acertarás.


----------



## jorlau (10 Ene 2021)

PlanetLockdown

Dejo este enlace que han puesto en otro hilo.

Muy interesante sobre lo que está ocurriendo.


----------



## Bobby_Peru (10 Ene 2021)

Estaremos en guerra pero yo no voy a enfermar ni engordar el número de bajas, con las putas mascarillas y las vacunas tóxicas. Si quieren ir a por mi que lo hagan como dios manda, con una luger y un tiro en la sien.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Ene 2021)

todo lo referente al vaticano es fake news


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Ene 2021)

Se te ha pasado poner lo de la nieve de plástico que no se deshace con un mechero


----------



## NS 4 (11 Ene 2021)

la gente es muuu borrica...anda que no habra diferencia entre la contaminacion que arrastre la nieve al caer...en Madrid o en Siberia...

NO NI NAAAAAAA...no ni naaaaaa...


----------



## disken (11 Ene 2021)

Nuevo brote en china, quieren volver a parar para negociar nuevamente?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Ene 2021)

Virus verde que parasita al mundo contra la vacuna dorada... China se empeña en recordar con estas viñetas el transfondo monetario del conflicto.

La narrativa vírica ha cambiado por completo el mapa de la realidad de la mayoría del planeta. Siendo el mapa de la realidad del individuo-masa el frente de batalla en la guerra de IV generación podemos decir que la narrativa vírica ha logrado su objetivo que no es otro que redefinir las alianzas geopolíticas mediante el control de las cadenas de suministro:

http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202101/12/WS5ffcf7f5a31024ad0baa1e89.html

Después de llevar siete años de negociaciones a la UE le ha entrado prisa en firmar un nuevo tratado comercial (aka alianza geopolítica) con China y se pone como prioridad hacer una política propia al margen de EEUU. Mientras se redefinen las alianzas, la narrativa vírica es usada para tomar control sobre el territorio restringiendo movimientos y proporcionando excusa para poder cerrar fronteras y sacar al ejercito a la calle si fuera necesario. 

Nos acercamos al interregno en EEUU con una población polarizada que fácilmente puede ser desestabilizada creando un vacío de poder que será utilizado para redefinir definitivamente las alianzas aprovechando la debilidad interna del emisor del dólar. El virus parece que afecta principalmente a aquellos lugares donde las alianzas con EEUU son más fuertes: Europa y América Latina.

Los interregnos siempre han sido utilizados para ganar soberanía sobre territorios (la marcha verde por ejemplo) o declarar la independencia. El enemigo sólo puede atender sus asuntos internos lo que abre una ventana de oportunidad para redefinir la situación.

___________

Dejo aquí un artículo de un periódico indio sobre la guerra de IV generación por medios no convencionales que usa China (y todos los países en conflicto):

India must watch out for China’s non-military tactics


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Ene 2021)

Sí, pero...

..._ no tenemos lucha contra sangre y carne, sino contra principados, contra potestades, contra los gobernadores de las tinieblas de este siglo, contra huestes espirituales de maldad en las regiones celestes_. (Biblia cristiana, Efesios 6:12, Reina-Valera 1960).
_Hijitos, vosotros sois de Dios, y los habéis vencido; porque mayor es el que está en vosotros, que el que está en el mundo. _(1 Juan 4:4).


----------



## Bobby_Peru (14 Ene 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> La diferencia es que toda conversación por un smartphone es vigilada, no así la del bar Paco.



No tiene cámaras con micro el Bar Paco?, que remotamente policia y cni cogen cuando quieren.........


----------



## WKTS (25 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 543593
> 
> 
> Virus verde que parasita al mundo contra la vacuna dorada... China se empeña en recordar con estas viñetas el transfondo monetario del conflicto.
> ...



China, Xi Jinping ordena a sus tropas que se preparen para la guerra


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2021)

Idaho legislators aim to protect state funds with Gold and Silver

Iniciativa legal en Idaho para proteger los fondos estatales de posibles inestabilidades financieras y pérdida de valor del dólar.

Por ahora es solo una iniciativa y tiene que aprobarse antes de poderla aplicar pero no creo que sea el único Estado que empiece a sacar iniciativas similares en breve...

Mientras tanto, se va formando la nueva arquitectura monetaria que requieren las divisas digitales de los diferentes bancos centrales bajo coordinación del BIS:

BIS Innovation Hub sets out annual work programme and launches Innovation Network

Merece la pena este discurso escrito por el presidente del BIS llamado "banqueros centrales del futuro" destinado a los banqueros centrales que forman parte del organismo:

Central bankers of the future

A destacar:
-"Si la información es el nuevo petróleo..."
-"Una cosa a tener en cuenta constantemente es esto: los algoritmos no generan dinero seguro y confiable"

En mi opinión, da la impresión de que no saben muy bien que va a ocurrir a nivel monetario con la implantación de las CBDCs. Son conscientes de que el premio es la información generada con su uso como medio de pago y que no son más que eso: un medio de pago que no es dinero ni seguro ni confiable...

El dinero seguro y confiable no lo pueden crear a voluntad (y no es un algoritmo)


----------



## WKTS (26 Ene 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A destacar:
> -"Si la información es el nuevo petróleo..."



El petróleo son los esclavos.





Spielzeug dijo:


> -"Una cosa a tener en cuenta constantemente es esto: los algoritmos no generan dinero seguro y confiable"



En la vida será dinero confiable, cuando el master del sistema financiero son alí babá y sus 40 ladrones.
Como dice la biblia, ah si, una árbol malo jamás podrá dar frutos buenos.


----------



## individualina (27 Ene 2021)

Joer, y esto??? (cito de otro hilo)



Virologo de Happymeal dijo:


> *China empieza a realizar test anales para detectar la COVID-19 y alega que son más precisos que los nasales
> Las autoridades aseguran que los rastros del virus que se encuentran en el ano pueden durar más que en el tracto respiratorio*
> 
> 
> ...



¿Algún otro simbolismo del asunto que no nos haga llorar (más)?


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Feb 2021)

Creo que es interesante comentar la ventana de oportunidad que se abre con la llamada de los foros a comprar plata después de lo ocurrido en el tema de GameStop.

La plata, a diferencia de GameStop (el nombre parece escogido a propósito), es un mercado mundial y el seguimiento puede serlo igualmente. El deseo de venganza frente al sistema financiero dominado por los grandes bancos como JPM creo que es común a todos los pequeños inversores del mundo y va a haber mucha gente dispuesta a invertir allí donde más daño pueda hacer.

Además, estos pequeños inversores, pueden ser apoyados por actores institucionales que vean una ventana de oportunidad para desestabilizar el sistema monetario camuflandose en la narrativa que se cree al respecto (aún escribiéndose) en caso de que no puedan simplemente ignorar el tema en los masa media

Qué narrativa van a utilizar para explicar qué es lo que está ocurriendo con la plata si el tema llega al gran público? Cuatro locos de foros de internet ultraderechistas comeniños que quieren robar las pensiones de la gente decente? Es todo un malvado plan de Putin para acabar con la democracia? Deben de estar haciendo horas extras los "narradores de la verdad oficial"...

La plata, por su carácter monetario, resulta tan estratégica como el oro ya que tiene el potencial de ser usada como dinero y ser utilizada como base de un sistema de pagos. Por tanto, puede ser utilizada igualmente como "arma monetaria".

También puede ser que ante la perspectiva de un patrón oro mundial dominado por China haya otras potencias interesadas en un patrón plata para contrarrestar. Igual que las CBDCs pueden respaldarse en oro, igualmente lo pueden hacer respaldandolas con plata.

Vamos a ver movimientos muy bruscos en la ratio oro-plata en los próximos tiempos. Por ahora toca que la plata se acerque a ratios más cercanos a cuando la plata estaba monetizada.


____________

Internet shutdown shows India fears Modi's governance will be destabilized - Global Times

En otro orden de cosas, vemos en la India cual es la forma de proceder para intentar desactivar protestas sociales con potencial desestabilizador: cerrar internet.

Esto es lo que está haciendo el gobierno indio para tratar de frenar las protestas de los campesinos ante las reformas que está habiendo en el sector.

El control de la información es crucial en la guerra de IV generación


----------



## jorlau (1 Feb 2021)

Lo del nombre de la acción GameStop, es mucha casualidad, pero bueno.

Yo tengo en Degiro el etf PHAG (plata papel) y ya ha subido más del 9% 

Voy a intentar pillar algunas onzas físicas por internet, pero por lo que veo en hilo de oro y plata, va a estar dificil la cosa.

Se pone interesante el asunto.


----------



## ESC (1 Feb 2021)

La aparición del fiat se explica por efecto de las guerras en cierto sentido. Desde el primer banco central, pasando por los greenbacks, qué mejor forma de costearse el conflicto que emitir papelitos de colores.

Con el poder atómico como agente disuasor no deja de resultar curioso que se pretenda combatir al dólar regresando a la rigidez del oro. No sé si estarían combatiendo contra los USA o contra el propio dinero fiat. 

Sigue sin cuadrarme del todo. a nadie le gusta la rigidez. Ni a estados ni a banca.

Quizás ahí reside el secreto. Siempre que la banca sea parte de la ecuación hablar de rigidez resulta absurdo.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Antes del siglo XVII era absurdo hablar de patrón monetario. El patrón oro/plata presentaba cierta flexibilidad precisamente gracias a la banca... la cual debía ser tomada en cuenta. EL dinero fiat... ya no es que sea flexible. Resulta etéreo incluso. 

....

Hasta que no vea ese supuesto anclaje al oro por parte de la cripto no me lo voy a creer. Me cuesta.

Mientras tanto aquí seguimos.


----------



## Red Herring (2 Feb 2021)

Lo de gamespot me huele fatal y me recuerda lo de 'anonymous' o qanon ,es el primer capítulo de lo de los juankers?


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Feb 2021)

Red Herring dijo:


> Lo de gamespot me huele fatal y me recuerda lo de 'anonymous' o qanon ,es el primer capítulo de lo de los juankers?



Con GameStop han tenido que poner en marcha un control de daños para impedir que se les escapase de las manos bloqueando la compra de acciones por parte de pequeños inversores para corregir la "anomalía" que amenazaba con pérdidas millonarias a algunos fondos de inversión. Hasta ahora habíamos visto prohibiciones de posiciones cortas, lo de impedir ponerse largo en una acción es nuevo.

Está por ver qué narrativa justifica el control de daños que ha puesto en evidencia que las reglas de juego pueden cambiar en cuanto se pone en peligro la estabilidad financiera. Pero el daño está hecho dejando claro que las reglas no se aplican igual para todos. Dejo un par de viñetas de la prensa China al respecto:













Lo que si que es muy probable es que este tipo de movimientos, aparentemente anónimos y organizados en internet, sean instrumentalizados como "cobertura narrativa" para realizar ataques económicos entre potencias rivales: "no he sido yo, han sido los foros de internet" (recordemos que la guerra de IV generación requiere de una narrativa que permita realizar ataques sin declarar abiertamente la guerra).

Y lo más importante, este tipo de acciones tienen potencial de un seguimiento mundial. GameStop no deja de ser una empresa americana que no dice nada a la mayoría del mundo. Pero con el oro y la plata es diferente y la narrativa de "la lucha de los pequeños unidos frente al grande" es muy emocional y puede ser instrumentalizada para cambios en el paradigma monetario si es apoyada por actores institucionales interesados en que dicho cambio se produzca.

Estamos en pleno reseteo monetario y los acontecimientos (espontáneos o no) tienen que ser aprovechados para tomar medidas en la dirección que interese mediante una narrativa creada para justificarlas.

Todavía no veo una narrativa oficial clara en la prensa sobre este tema, iremos viendo cómo explican lo ocurrido, que medidas justifica y que se pretende realmente con dichas medidas.


----------



## Gusman (2 Feb 2021)

Lo que esta claro es que es un movimiento dirigido o encubierto, y va a justificar una serie de medidas, que veremos cuales son.


----------



## mendi lerendi (3 Feb 2021)

Dejo una noticia significativa para el análisis de los participantes intenten explicar el significado de esta noticia. Se trata del mercado de carbono en China, algo que parecía que era contra lo que luchaba. Gracias por sus respuestas:


*China lanza su mercado de carbono, llamado a convertirse en el mayor del mundo*
Primera modificación: 01/02/2021 - 19:34Última modificación: 01/02/2021 - 19:32





Un hombre pesca con red en el río Huangpu, frente a una central eléctrica de carbón, el 21 de febrero de 2017 en la ciudad china de Shanghái Johannes Eisele AFP/Archivos
2 min

Pekín (AFP)
China lanzó el lunes su mercado de carbono, llamado a convertirse en el más importante del planeta, en tanto que el país, primer contaminante mundial, prometió alcanzar la neutralidad en las emisiones de carbono en 2060.
El sistema entró en vigor el lunes, según la agencia de noticias Xinhua.
Por primera vez, autoriza a las autoridades provinciales a fijar cuotas para las centrales térmicas y permite que las empresas energéticas comercien con derechos de contaminación.

El objetivo es reducir las emisiones contaminantes al hacer que a las empresas que las generan les salgan más caras.
Se espera que este sistema nacional eclipse al que se estableció en 2005 en la Unión Europea (UE) y se convierta en el primero del mundo.
Según las nuevas normas, las cerca de 2.000 centrales que emiten más de 26.000 toneladas de gases de efecto invernadero al año se verán afectadas por el sistema, que a largo plazo debería cubrir el tercio de las emisiones de gases carbónicos de China, según la Asociación Internacional de Acción sobre el Carbono.
Por el momento, el país sigue dependiendo en gran medida del carbón, una de las energías más nocivas para el medioambiente.
Las centrales chinas funcionan en un 60% con carbón y los expertos esperan que este poderoso grupo de presión defienda cuotas cómodas y, por lo tanto, un precio del carbono ventajoso.
China emitió casi 14.000 millones de toneladas de CO2 en 2019, lo que representa 29% del total mundial.
© 2021 AFP
China lanza su mercado de carbono, llamado a convertirse en el mayor del mundo - RFI


----------



## A.Rebollo (4 Feb 2021)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Dejo una noticia significativa para el análisis de los participantes intenten explicar el significado de esta noticia. Se trata del mercado de carbono en China, algo que parecía que era contra lo que luchaba. Gracias por sus respuestas:
> 
> 
> *China lanza su mercado de carbono, llamado a convertirse en el mayor del mundo*
> ...



Normal, son los que más "contaminan".


----------



## LMLights (7 Feb 2021)

Un pequeño resumen, tomando algunas cosas de éste hilo. Hay varios "vectores", el tema económico-financiero (cambio de matriz), es uno y muy importante, pero no es el único (cambio climático y adecuación global de las estructuras económicas para tiempos de escasez y posibles revueltas).

1º cuestión financiera

En el caso de España (¿porqué el ensañamiento con España, o somos los más tontos?), estamos en una segunda transición.
Este video sin decir todo lo que hay que decir es muy clarificador.




2º reseteo político de España

Además señalar a parte de la geoingeniería (aún una "magufada", pero parece que están por oficializarlo en poco tiempo), para el caso específico de España, hemos tenido un mes de Enero con una nevada nunca vista (sospechas muy claras de manipulación climática para que la borrasca filomena amplificase sus efectos), a parte unos pe-
queños temblores en el sur (Granada), exagerados hasta la naúsea desde los tonto-influencers de youtube hasta los mass-mierda convencionales (no ha pasado nada que no pase otros años).

Es decir manipulación psicológica de la población a cascoporro. Así te encuentras con gente de verdad asustada que hasta temen decir hola a sus vecinos.

En el video más abajo de apellido obligatorio se explica como los mass-mierda, han dejado de ser lo que eran tradicionalmente, no sólo ya para no informar, sino mentir despiadada y abiertamente a la población con múltiples noticias falsas y pys-ops que luego sirven para dirigir a la borregada gracias al feed-back que suponen internet y redes sociales donde se comercia con datos de usuarios, perfiles psicológicos, etc. (éste site es uno de ellos).

3º No hay ninguna pandemia (es obvio, pero tengo que decirlo, a parte de los trolls -ni caso-, todo ésto es un enorme teatro, pero los efectos económicos devastadores no son una broma). 

4º ¿Porqué España permitió como operador 5G a Huawei? -¿una especie de alianza secreta?, no me lo creo-. Además España no es ningún gobierno "social-comunista". Es una puta mierda de clase política pero nada de "social-comunísta" (otra narrativa ridícula), no es casualidad que a Vox se le tache de "ultraderecha" (no se si reir o llorar). Todo ello forma parte de la "Segunda Transición" (vamos a tener que tragarnos un circo infumable).

Entonces España se ha metido de cabeza en éste juego (6 millones de parados, y las revueltas reales, hostigadas y manipuladas desde el sistema, están ya casi a punto de caramelo), ésto es como un TODO o NADA.


3ºb No hay ninguna pandemia, prueba irrefutable es el evento 201 de Octubre de 2019 y las pruebas de dotación de fondos para ésta Plandemia.





He oido en varios podcasts la idea de que en China (la duda es si el gobierno chino colaboró, yo pienso que si) a finales del 2019, en unos juegos mundiales paramilitares (una especie de olimpiada para militares), se inoculó algo (alguna bacteria peligrosa), como parte inicial o iniciador de éste "juego", no se si palmó alguien ni si la información es verídica (rumores) porque las cosas militares se quedan en la casa cuartel. Pero hay una especie de run run sobre ésto (algún militar español hospitalizado por ejemplo "cagando vinagre"). Al parecer se iba a expandir ese "algo" para generar alarma, caos, y que no sólo fuese en Wuhan sino en varias partes de China a la vez con la obvia consecuencia de paralizar el sistema fabril productivo chino. 

Al parecer, ésto es opinión mía, hubo disensiones y discusiones a nivel del gobierno chino, y el plan se abortó quedándo sólo Wuhan como epicentro de la "pandemia". Una pandemia (recordemos evento 201), siempre falsa. Es decir un caos muy "soft" sin paralizar la producción china.


Desconozco porqué algo que se hace a nivel mundial, de manera oscura (sin contar con la población), acaba abortándose por algún tipo de desacuerdo, pero las palabras del primer ministro chino en Davos hace unos días, sugieren, que hay un desencuentro para abordar éste nudo gordiano, entre el occidente (Otan), por un lado y China
y Rusia por el otro. Hay discrepancias (no sé cuales exáctamente), y hay que leer entre líneas los discursos de Putin y Xi.

China es un pais que ya ha adoptado una asquerosa matríz orwelliana. Los países occidentales también lo está haciendo (más de tapadillo), pero ésta especie de Estado Stassi, es muy real. La necesidad de un control militarizado de la población, la pueden travestir de lo que quieran pero sólo puede tener una explicación racional
(cambio climático con previsibles catastróficas consecuencias).




Entonces, la hipótesis es (Agenda 2030), problemas muy reales (relacionados con el clima), que es el orígen y meollo real de todo éste asunto, dan lugar a un plan de re-estructuración económica mundial, que no puede hacerse sin cambiar la matríz financiera.

Hay que hacer un "Reseteo", y de momento China y Rusia, dicen que no, que hay que hacerlo de otra manera "más humana". En el interim sospecho que China y Rusia se niegan a aceptar una cuota de posibles "migrantes". En eso España ya ha puesto la cama y el culo.

Los países occidentales en principio se negaron a todo éste circo (Suecia fué la primera en negarse por ello que no adoptase medidas severas de restricciones, UK no quería pero a Boris Johnson lo tuvieron que convencer no se si amenazádole -ésto nos da una medida de hasta que punto eso que llamamos Estado Profundo ha secuestrado el nivel político-, tenemos pues a los países occidentales, incluida EEUU literalmente haciéndole la guerra a su propia población, destruyendo pequeños negocios y generando un campo de cultivo de pobreza y sumisión de la población. En teoría para forzar desde la base (el pueblo), a unos cambios dramáticos en la matríz económica.


En teoría estas restricciones tendrían que estar acabándose ya, pero el juego sin China y Rusia, no se completa como se había diseñado previamente.

¿Que va a pasar?.
Que vamos a empobrecernos con condiciones de vida más duras, parece un destino inevitable.
Pero si China y Rusia quieren hacer un reset propio, tendremos de nuevo una guerra fria con dos bloques opuestos e irreconciliables.

A lo que parece por los discursos de Putin y Xi, éstos no van a hacer un reset diferente y propio, sino que están "esperando" a Occidente (algo en lo que no llegan a un acuerdo) a que se "baje del burro". Mientras la clase popular europea está ya en las colas del hambre y a un paso de que las falsas revueltas (como el teatro de
Holanda, bastante patético), dejen de ser meras psy-ops (como el asalto al Congreso de EEUU otra psy-op de libro) y empieze a haber sangre de verdad.

La cuestión es que si el plan inicial acordado (falsa pandemia para justificar y articular un reseteo) ya empezó con algún desacuerdo ¿porqué siguieron adelante?

El gobierno chino reculó, pero dió pávulo a la mentira, aceptó el juego pero sin "órdago", ¿están ahora los países europeos y occidente en una trampa?

No entro a discutir (me falta información de peso), el tema del oro, en el nuevo patrón de la nueva matríz financiera, y si es que Rusia y China se ven perjudicados o tienen bastante cash en oro y quieren un modelo diferente al de la matríz Otan-Occidente.

Interesante

-Reservas de Oro demostradas de los principales "actores".
-Dependencia de China y Rusia en sus exportaciones a los países "Otan".

¿Estamos jugando una partida de ajedrez o a los chinos?


----------



## Blue_Amber (8 Feb 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> La necesidad de un control militarizado de la población, la pueden travestir de lo que quieran pero sólo puede tener una explicación racional
> (cambio climático con previsibles catastróficas consecuencias).


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Feb 2021)

Blue_Amber dijo:


>



¿Lo veremos?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Feb 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> La necesidad de un control militarizado de la población, la pueden travestir de lo que quieran pero sólo puede tener una explicación racional
> (cambio climático con previsibles catastróficas consecuencias).



En mi opinión, la explicación más razonable es la gestión de un cambio de sistema monetario que por sus propias reglas estaba destinado a colapsar desde su origen ya que sólo se mantiene estable con un aumento exponencial de la deuda y los medios de pago asociados a ella.

Este hecho (el inevitable colapso del sistema monetario basado en un dólar redimible en oro con un cambio variable tras el Nixon shock en 1971) ha sido reconocido por los principales actores geopolíticos empezando por los emisores del dólar y se han preparado para ello desde hace décadas.

El cambio climático es la cobertura narrativa elegida para gestionar el colapso del sistema monetario basado en el dólar y lograr el objetivo último de crear una divisa mundial gracias a su imposición como referencia monetaria en el mercado de emisiones globales que pretenden crear. Más información en este hilo:
Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia

La narrativa climática estaba en su apogeo con Santa Greta como ariete emocional dando lecciones al mundo y se empezaban a decretar "alarmas climáticas" en muchos países como se puede ver en el siguiente mapa:
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estado_de_emergencia_climática







En el punto álgido de la narrativa climática surge una "misteriosa enfermedad" en China que hace que la gente "se desplome y muera de golpe por la calle" que consiguió aterrorizar y captar totalmente la atención del público que se olvidó rápidamente de Greta pues había una amenaza inminente. El control de daños inicial de los medios ("no os preocupéis que es sólo una gripe") no cuadraba con las medidas que estaba tomando China.

Bajo la narrativa de medidas sanitarias para luchar contra un peligroso virus, China estaba bloqueando la cadena de distribución y pagos mundiales amenazando con hacer parar la producción de casi toda la industria y el comercio. La narrativa "sólo es una gripe" no sirve para gestionar un parón sin precedentes de la actividad económica como consecuencia de las "medidas sanitarias" que estaba haciendo China.

El previsible estallido social derivado del colapso de la economía requiere de una narrativa que justifique el control militarizado de la población que comentas pero, en cambio, la narrativa vírica es perfecta. 

La narrativa vírica ha sido utilizado por China para tomar medidas de guerra económica y romper con la narrativa climática que ha pasado a segundo plano. China controla los tiempos en esta narrativa y ha obligado al resto a tomarla por buena para gestionar el cambio de sistema monetario en función de sus intereses.

Lo que está por ver es la forma que tiene el nuevo formato monetario con el que China pretende sustituir al dólar. Tienen intención de lanzarla a nivel mundial para los juegos Olímpicos de 2022, en menos de un año.

Por lo pronto ya están intentando boicotear los juegos Olímpicos de invierno:
Forces inciting a boycott of the Winter Olympics will never succeed: Global Times editorial - Global Times
Y China dice a su ejército que este preparado para el combate por el tema de Taiwan:
Forces inciting a boycott of the Winter Olympics will never succeed: Global Times editorial - Global Times

Están agitando todos los posibles avisperos que puedan causar problemas a China (Taiwán, Xinjian, Hong Kong, Nepal) ya que la cuenta atrás para el lanzamiento de su divisa ha comenzado...


----------



## LMLights (8 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, la explicación más razonable es la gestión de un cambio de sistema monetario que por sus propias reglas estaba destinado a colapsar desde su origen ya que sólo se mantiene estable con un aumento exponencial de la deuda y los medios de pago asociados a ella.



El sistema monetario no es más que una derivada segunda de un ÓRDEN, el áspecto MILITAR está muy por encima de éso. Y no te digo ya si hablámos de una situación catastrófica. Ahí da ya igual qué moneda uses, y lo que estamos viendo pone de manifiesto el aspecto militar por encima del mero aspecto financiero.


----------



## ESC (8 Feb 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> El sistema monetario no es más que una derivada segunda de un ÓRDEN, el áspecto MILITAR está muy por encima de éso. Y no te digo ya si hablámos de una situación catastrófica. Ahí da ya igual qué moneda uses, y lo que estamos viendo pone de manifiesto el aspecto militar por encima del mero aspecto financiero.



Es un ejercicio estéril el de ordenar aspecto militar por encima o por debajo del financiero.

Podría argumentar tanto a favor como en contra de dicha afirmación.

¿A dónde quiere llegar?.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Feb 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> El sistema monetario no es más que una derivada segunda de un ÓRDEN, el áspecto MILITAR está muy por encima de éso. Y no te digo ya si hablámos de una situación catastrófica. Ahí da ya igual qué moneda uses, y lo que estamos viendo pone de manifiesto el aspecto militar por encima del mero aspecto financiero.



El sistema monetario es, en mi opinión, el eje vertebrador de la sociedad ya que lo que se usa como medio de pago determina las posibilidades del sistema económico y la capacidad de los estados para financiarse transfiriendo riquezas de una parte de la población a otra.

El monopolio en la emisión de dinero crea el sistema de castigos y recompensas que conforman la jerarquía social y, en el caso del dólar como divisa de referencia mundial, le permite a EEUU financiar a su gran ejército a costa de los usuarios de su medio de pago. La emisión de dinero sin respaldo como forma de financiarse a costa del resto de países que están obligados a usarlo ha sustituido a los antiguos tributos que pagaban los vasallos a su señor.

El sistema monetario no es neutral, es un instrumento de dominio para la potencia que sea capaz imponer su divisa al resto y, a día de hoy, un arma económica más efectiva que el armamento convencional para lograr objetivos estratégicos.

A día de hoy, el armamento convencional tiene un papel disuasorio ya que entre potencias nucleares la destrucción mutua asegurada impide un enfrentamiento directo. La forma de hacer la guerra ha cambiado y el objetivo es desestabilizar al enemigo dentro de sus fronteras mediante medios no convencionales.

En este tipo de conflicto la guerra no se declara. Las acciones hostiles se camuflan bajo una narrativa que las justifica con el objetivo de que la población actúe de acuerdo a la visión de la realidad que dicha narrativa impone. El frente de batalla es la percepción del individuo-masa para guiar sus acciones y comportamiento. China no hubiese podido paralizar el comercio mundial sin la justificación que le proporciona la narrativa vírica.

Esta ofensiva económica justificada por la lucha contra un "virus" es el método más eficaz que ha encontrado China para lograr los objetivos estratégicos. Y no ha disparado una sola bala de armamento convencional...


----------



## LMLights (8 Feb 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Es un ejercicio estéril el de ordenar aspecto militar por encima o por debajo del financiero.
> 
> Podría argumentar tanto a favor como en contra de dicha afirmación.
> 
> ¿A dónde quiere llegar?.



Al próximo checkpoint.

ADAPT2030


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Feb 2021)

La vacuna dorada va a ganar, la vacuna verde no está preparada.

Por otro lado, el amago de compra masiva de plata anunciado desde los foros de reddit ha dejado casi sin inventarios a la LBMA:

“Houston, we have a Problem”: 85% of Silver in London already held by ETFs.

Veremos si cuaja la próxima llamada... de hacerlo se va a secar el mercado de plata física. Hay llamamiento para compras masivas:



GOL dijo:


> 20 de Marzo, empieza la primavera con un silverday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veremos qué ocurre...


----------



## la mano negra (11 Feb 2021)

Tora , tora , tora ..... El enjambre está sobre Pearl harbour....


----------



## Rainbow_Warriors (13 Feb 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En mi opinión, la explicación más razonable es la gestión de un cambio de sistema monetario que por sus propias reglas estaba destinado a colapsar desde su origen ya que sólo se mantiene estable con un aumento exponencial de la deuda y los medios de pago asociados a ella.



El quid es ¿se modifica el sistema financiero y ésto conlleva una situación bizarra ("pandemia"), o hay una situación bizarra que se aprovecha para el reset financiero?
La gallina o el huevo.


----------



## Rainbow_Warriors (13 Feb 2021)

J-Z dijo:


> WAR IS GOOD



GOLD IS WAR





Spielzeug dijo:


> China tiene en estos momentos capacidad para decidir quién continúa produciendo y quién no, dándole gran capacidad negociadora para romper alianzas.
> 
> En mi opinión, aquellos países que den por real el "virus verde" (la infección del sistema monetario) y busquen combatirlo, dan aviso de ello tomándose en serio el "virus" y siguiendo por tanto el teatro chino:
> 
> ...



Así lo sugieren las hemerotecas

China se compromete a colaborar con la UE para salvar un frente común ante EEUU

Acuerdo "histórico" Diciembre de 2020.

Sánchez se compromete con el primer ministro chino a apoyar un acuerdo histórico UE-China


----------



## Rainbow_Warriors (13 Feb 2021)

Por otro lado, una de cal y otra de arena

Pedro Sánchez desvincula a España de la nueva ruta de la seda
Los progresos de España con China no incluyen la nueva Ruta de la Seda



Spielzeug dijo:


> Un virus que permite redefinir las alianzas geopolíticas para cambiar forzar un cambio de sistema monetario. Y los gobiernos pueden decidir cuando quieran que van a luchar contra el viru$ teniendo el apoyo de su población y tomar control real sobre el territorio sacando al ejército.



El viru$$$$$$, qué bueno....







BBC Mundo | Economía | Los secretos del Mago de Oz

_"Baum publicó el libro en 1900, justo después de que EE.UU. emergiera de un período de deflación y depresión. Los precios habían caído cerca de un 22% durante los 16 años anteriores, generando una deuda enorme.

Los agricultores se contaban entre los más afectados y el Partido Populista fue fundado para representar sus intereses y los de los empleados industriales.

En ese momento operaba en EE.UU. el estándar de oro, un sistema monetario que respaldaba cada dólar con una cantidad de oro.

El Partido Populista quería que la plata, junto con el oro, se usara como moneda. Eso habría incrementado el suministro de dinero estadounidense, elevando el nivel de los precios y reduciendo la carga de la deuda de los granjeros.

El código de los ladrillos amarillos_

EL MAGO DE OZ Y LA POLÍTICA MONETARIA

Lo curioso es que el "pavimento dorado" les lleve a ciudad esmeralda (sistema fiat).







¿Cómo se ve la tragiplandemia en Hong Kong, baluarte financiero y de tradición como "refugio dorado"?
Hong Kong sigue siendo un proxy británico-globalísta en China. Sabe que su futuro es China, apesar de la resistencia de la gente de calle a entrar en el sistema chino.

Coronavirus: Hong Kong leader defends use of ‘ambush lockdown’ to curb spread of COVID-19

Gold Price Hong Kong

Protestas en Hong Kong de 2019-2021 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


El oro de Yamashita, "Lis de Oro", "Lila Dorada". ¿Leyenda o verdad? (III)



Spielzeug dijo:


> Al ser una guerra de IV generación no la hemos percibido como tal pero no por ello es menos real.
> Xi ha lanzado una guerra popular gracias a un "virus" que le ha permitido parar la producción de China y obligar al mundo a posicionarse en contra de los amos del sistema monetario actual.



Por lo que se ve han debido actualizar cosas y ya no se acojonan.

Explosiones de Tianjin de 2015 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre









Ulisses dijo:


> A ver si así le revientan el negocio a las farmacias. Esos miserables están vendiendo las mascarillas desechables a 15 euros la unidad.



Esos si que saben vivir, farmaceúticos y banqueros, de lo malo lo peor. Avaricia elevada al cubo.









LMLights dijo:


> Además señalar a parte de la geoingeniería (aún una "magufada", pero parece que están por oficializarlo en poco tiempo), para el caso específico de España, hemos tenido un mes de Enero con una nevada nunca vista (sospechas muy claras de manipulación climática para que la borrasca filomena amplificase sus efectos)



Si eso fuera cierto sería como un ataque OTANICO por indisciplina de España. Los chinos tienen el oro, los americanos las armas climáticas.


----------



## Ulisses (13 Feb 2021)

Algo de miedo sí tienen.....

Biden Regime Demands National Guard Troops Occupy DC Through Fall of 2021 - National File


----------



## ignatiux (14 Feb 2021)

Todo se reduce a un problema llamado SUPERPOBLACIÓN.


Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gusman (14 Feb 2021)

ignatiux dijo:


> Todo se reduce a un problema llamado SUPERPOBLACIÓN.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Superpoblacion de deuda (dinero fiduciario) y de ignorancia.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Mar 2021)

Buy the way







Qué tendrá que ver un yuan dorado con despejar el camino de virus verde?

El artículo trata de los cambios en el comportamiento económico de la población China como consecuencia de la pandemia (guerra de IV generación que busca influir en el comportamiento cambiando el mapa mental de la población objetivo):

_COVID-19 ha transformado irreversiblemente el comportamiento del consumidor e identificar la 'nueva realidad' es clave para el crecimiento y la transición_

_____________


Kansas Bill Would Make Gold and Silver Legal Tender in the State | SchiffGold

Kansas aprueba una ley que le convierte en el cuarto Estado en aceptar oro y plata como dinero legal válido para pagar impuestos y saldar deudas. Y no será el último

No se fían del dólar emitido por la fed ni del entramado financiero que sustentan ni los ciudadanos (véase wallstreetbets) ni los propios Estados miembros...

_________



> expandir...



Por ahora no se ha dado la situación de marzo de 2020 cuando el desacople entre el precio del papel y el del físico se puso de manifiesto y las tiendas compraban oro a particulares por encima del precio de spot.

Si el silversqueeze tiene éxito la situación puede repetirse y de alargarse en el tiempo, los mercados donde se fija el precio mediante ventas al descubierto van a pasar a la irrelevancia. Es un momento estupendo para que alguna nación que aspire a que su mercado de oro denominado en su divisa se convierta en el referente mundial aproveche la situación para posicionarse...

La irrelevancia del COMEX para fijar el precio del oro supone igualmente un duro golpe para el dólar cuyo valor real respecto al oro (base del sistema monetario) dejará de estar determinado por el oro-papel y tendrá que descubrirse su precio de nuevo. Esta vez se descubrirá respecto al oro físico con las reglas que utilizan los mercados donde no se puede operar al descubierto.

Creo que a China le puede interesar aprovechar a su favor el movimiento del silversqueeze para forzar a cambiar la operativa del COMEX y la LBMA y redescubrir el valor del dólar o bien hacerlos colapsar dejando como casi única alternativa su yuan digital para acceder a los mercados de metales preciosos. Queda menos de un año para el lanzamiento oficial del yuan digital...


----------



## Pincho55 (1 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Buy the way
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 585527
> 
> ...



Cuales son las posibilidades de EE.UU de ganar a China y mantener el dólar. ¿ Tienen alguna estrategia ? Pareciera que estan perdidos.


----------



## Gusman (1 Mar 2021)

Pincho55 dijo:


> Cuales son las posibilidades de EE.UU de ganar a China y mantener el dólar. ¿ Tienen alguna estrategia ? Pareciera que estan perdidos.



Fueron derrotados en las "elecciones".


----------



## Ulisses (1 Mar 2021)

ignatiux dijo:


> Todo se reduce a un problema llamado SUPERPOBLACIÓN.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Creo que vamos a tener que ir acostumbrándonos a tener en cuenta ese término cada vez más a menudo y también el de DESGLOBALIZACIÓN. Trump ha "perdido" las elecciones pero el camino contrario a la deslocalización de la actividad comercial y financiera quedó abierto. La multipolaridad de la que continuamente hablan rusos y chinos es un hecho consumado y la guerra comercial implica, necesariamente, guerra de divisias.


----------



## ESC (1 Mar 2021)

Ulisses dijo:


> Creo que vamos a tener que ir acostumbrándonos a tener en cuenta ese término cada vez más a menudo y también el de DESGLOBALIZACIÓN. Trump ha "perdido" las elecciones pero el camino contrario a la deslocalización de la actividad comercial y financiera quedó abierto. La multipolaridad de la que continuamente hablan rusos y chinos es un hecho consumado y la guerra comercial implica, necesariamente, guerra de divisias.



Se hablará de desglobalización pero será solo aparente. 

Ya existe una estructura de estado global entendida a través de la banca como institución. Le pese a quien le pese.

Aporto mi punto de vista, mi grano de arena.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Mar 2021)

Quién ha ganado?


----------



## AdrianL (2 Mar 2021)

ignatiux dijo:


> Todo se reduce a un problema llamado SUPERPOBLACIÓN.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Hay más dinero para crear cosas, que cosas que se quieran crear.

Lo que no se quiere es que el dinero (Herramienta de la humanidad) esté en manos de la humanidad.

Sólo les preocupa que no exista inflación más que la que ellos crean.


A ver cómo le explico yo a mi psiquiatra mis males del mundo...


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

La hoz de oro







El druida panorámix necesita una hoz de oro por lo que Astérix y Obélix van a Lutecia para comprarla por su _precio oficial_ de 100 monedas. Buscan al primo de Obélix, llamado _Amérix_ que es el mejor fabricante de hoces de oro. Pero cuando llegan a Lutecia no hay hoces de oro en el mercado y no hay forma de conseguirlas, además, Amérix ha sido raptado por Gángsterix que es quien maneja el mercado negro de hoces de oro...

Publicado en 1962, describe la situación del sistema monetario del momento:
-Imposible conseguir oro al precio oficial
-No hay oro en el mercado y hay que pagar grandes sobreprecios.
Unos años más tarde el sistema de control del precio del oro en ese momento, la London Gold Pool, colapsaba y un par de años más tarde, Nixon anunciaba el fin de la convertibilidad del dólar.

El hecho de que se seque el mercado y que no haya nada disponible a un precio cercano al oficial, es una clara señal de que se está manipulando el sistema de descubrimiento del precio para intentar ocultar que se ha imprimido más dinero que reservas de oro disponibles al precio oficial.

La situación actual es diferente (el sistema monetario no se basa en una convertibilidad fija) pero la señal de que se está manipulando el mecanismo para descubrir el precio es la misma: mercado seco e imposible conseguirlo sin un fuerte sobreprecio respecto al oficial.

Es una señal que anticipa un cambio en el sistema para descubrir el precio ya que no es posible manipularlo por mucho más tiempo.

Respecto a Astérix y Obélix, hay que decir que existen gracias al impulso por parte de los servicios de inteligencia franceses que quisieron fomentar el Cómic patrio ante la colonización cultural americana. Siendo los servicios secretos los impulsores de dicho comic, no es de extrañar la temática monetaria presente en varios de sus historias.

Tampoco nos debería sorprender que en 2017 (ya sin los creadores originales) publicación veamos estas cosas:






Una carrera amañada en la que participan todos los pueblos para ocultar la desastrosa situación económica que hay... El villano coronavirus con máscara y carro de oro con forma de águila, hace todo tipo de trampas para ganar la carrera pero finalmente pierde...

Parece que los servicios de inteligencia franceses, con el coronavirus se refieren al dólar en la alegoría monetaria de la historia de Astérix. Igual que los Chinos en las viñetas de su prensa.

Al igual que en 1962, en la hoz de oro, los servicios de inteligencia aprovechan un cómic para lanzar una advertencia dirigida a quienes se den por aludidos en la alegoría monetaria. Los franceses siempre han advertido de los peligros del sistema monetario basado en el dólar. El discurso es de 1965, unos años después de la publicación de la hoz de oro.



Parece que los servicios de inteligencia franceses sabían ya algo en 2017 cuando se publicó la alegoría monetaria de Astérix en Italia...

Otras historias monetarias en Astérix (colapso monetario Fiat) en Obélix y Compañía.


----------



## sans-pisito (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que los servicios de inteligencia franceses, con el coronavirus se refieren al dólar en la alegoría monetaria de la historia de Astérix. Igual que los Chinos en las viñetas de su prensa.
> 
> Al igual que en 1962, en la hoz de oro, los servicios de inteligencia aprovechan un cómic para lanzar una advertencia dirigida a quienes se den por aludidos en la alegoría monetaria. Los franceses siempre han advertido de los peligros del sistema monetario basado en el dólar. El discurso es de 1965, unos años después de la publicación de la hoz de oro.



Hubo otros avisos, y mas precisos, anticipando la ciudad y el año (400 = (2+2) 0 0). El libro es del 81, pero lo de Wuhan-400 creo que se añadió en una edicion reciente.

Title: The Eyes of Darkness


----------



## sans-pisito (3 Mar 2021)

Otra prediccion interesante fue la de Mark Gilbert, sobre plagas de langostas que cancelarian las Olimpiadas de Pekin 2008, y el giglobubu (gigantic global bubble burst).

https://www.independent.ie/business...at-capitalism-committed-suicide-26461763.html

Wealth International, Limited: Selected Offshore News Clips June 2007


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

@sans-pisito : creo que en el caso de Astérix más que predicciones son advertencias por parte de los servicios secretos Franceses.

Son alegorías que describen una situación monetaria y señalan un culpable que recibe su merecido. En el caso de la hoz de oro, en torno al año de su publicación, los países europeos comenzaron a cambiar su dólares por oro.

Por supuesto, el ciudadano de a pie no entendió la alegoría monetaria y geopolítica que encierra la historia. 

La necesidad de cambiar de sistema monetario son obvias y se llevan tratando desde antes de la publicación de Astérix y el coronavirus. Y seguro que se ha trabajado en diferentes formas de hacerlo cambiar, y parece que una de esas formas es el escenario pandémico que estamos sufriendo.


----------



## sans-pisito (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @sans-pisito : creo que en el caso de Astérix más que predicciones son advertencias por parte de los servicios secretos Franceses.



En el caso de Asterix, como bien dices, la advertencia viene de los servicios secretos franceses.

Lo del libro de Dean Koontz posiblemente tambien sea una advertencia, pero es mas complicado de entender y no esta tan claro para mi quien hace la advertencia ni por que. Lo publica una editorial de Nueva York. ¿una advertencia advertencia de la CIA? Llevo 12 meses dandole vueltas a lo del libro de Dean Koontz, y no lo consigo entender. Lo he posteado aqui solo por curiosidad, por si alguno de los que pasa por aqui sabe algo.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> En el caso de Asterix, como bien dices, la advertencia viene de los servicios secretos franceses.
> 
> Lo del libro de Dean Koontz posiblemente tambien sea una advertencia, pero es mas complicado de entender y no esta tan claro para mi quien hace la advertencia ni por que. Lo publica una editorial de Nueva York. ¿una advertencia advertencia de la CIA? Llevo 12 meses dandole vueltas a lo del libro de Dean Koontz, y no lo consigo entender. Lo he posteado aqui solo por curiosidad, por si alguno de los que pasa por aqui sabe algo.









El nerviosismo reina en la aldea: Asurancetúrix ha decidido participar en el famoso Concurso de Bardos Galos con la intención de llevarse el premio gordo: el Menhir de Oro. Para protegerlo durante la competición, que es seguida de cerca por los romanos, Astérix y Obélix lo acompañarán con un solo objetivo: no quitarle ojo de encima, aunque eso signifique perder una oreja. Aparecida por primera vez como discolibro en 1967, esta aventura es prácticamente imposible de encontrar y nunca se había publicado como álbum...

En 1967 Francia se estaba llevando todo el oro que podía de EEUU convirtiendo sus dólares en oro... Hasta que Nixon cerró la gold window:
Nixon shock - Wikipedia

Poco antes de cerrar la convertibilidad, en 1971, Francia solicitó que le entregasen 191 millones de dólares en oro. Un "menhir de oro" de 170 toneladas.

Hay que tomarselo como una advertencia de los servicios de inteligencia franceses contra los emisores del dólar... Y la alegoría monetaria del coronavirus igual, una advertencia lanzada unos años antes de ocurrir. Ahora, ya han muerto sus "creadores originales" pero los servicios secretos lo han resucitado y siguen lanzando advertencias


----------



## sans-pisito (3 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En 1967 Francia se estaba llevando todo el oro que podía de EEUU convirtiendo sus dólares en oro... Hasta que Nixon cerró la gold window:
> Nixon shock - Wikipedia



Y la respuesta de la CIA fue Mayo del 68. Habrá que ver como responden ahora.


----------



## 34Pepe (3 Mar 2021)

Se me escapan temas que me descolocan, no encajan en el encuadre final....

Por qué los globalistas de cada país, deep states o proFED/dólar, se unen a China en el simulacro COVID??

Lo que hace China es cortar en seco el Cambio Climático de Greta...

Por qué China apoya a Biden? no le interesaba más Trump? si era antiglobalista estaba a favor del mundo multipolar apoyado por Rusia y China

Aquí todos son socios para unas cosas y enemigos íntimos para otras, es muy difícil entender a cada bando. 

Por un lado los países como Rusia y China que se desmarcan del dólar y quieren tener su peso en las nuevas finanzas, por otro lado las tecnológicas con sus hombres de paja al frente, haciendo al mundo más pequeño, los "filántropos" Gates o Soros con agendas sólo explicables por la codicia, los partidos corruptos de cada país, las elecciones cuestionadas....

Hay muchas partidas simultáneas en el mismo tablero


----------



## sans-pisito (3 Mar 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Se me escapan temas que me descolocan, no encajan en el encuadre final....
> 
> Por qué los globalistas de cada país, deep states o proFED/dólar, se unen a China en el simulacro COVID??
> 
> Lo que hace China es cortar en seco el Cambio Climático de Greta...



Eso lo discutio Spielzeug en mensajes anteriores. China hizo un bloqueo de piezas a las fabricas de occidente (automoviles, electrodomesticos). La disrupcion del sumistro de piezas tuvo un lag de un par de meses por el tiempo que tardan en llegar los contenedores desde China. Las fabricas occidentales en gran medida habia que pararlas de todos modos, aunque yo personalemente pienso que los gobiernos occidentales sobrereaccionaron y en sectores como la construccion e industria pesada un paron tan abrupto fue contraproducente.

Otro de los motivos, seguramente el principal, fue evitar manifestaciones y desordenes sociales en general. Eso ya lo explico bastante bien Spielzeug. Busca mensajes anteriores de este mismo hilo sobre guerra de cuarta generacion y atomizacion de los ciudadanos.

Al final el Covid hizo lo que Greta no fue capaz de hacer. Acabar con los viajes en avion, y el uso recreativo del petroleo en general. Eso y el teletrabajo bajo el precio del petroleo. Ahora esta volviendo a subir el crudo porque han ajustado la produccion.



34Pepe dijo:


> Por qué China apoya a Biden? no le interesaba más Trump? si era antiglobalista estaba a favor del mundo multipolar apoyado por Rusia y China
> 
> Aquí todos son socios para unas cosas y enemigos íntimos para otras, es muy difícil entender a cada bando.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien me hago las mismas preguntas. Es todo muy dificil de enteder. Hasta ahora no he podido leer una explicacion consistente de todas estas cosas.


----------



## ikergutierrez (3 Mar 2021)

China simularara amistad con su enemigo, mientras le permita seguir creciendo.
Trump, impulso la produccion de USA y los aranceles a productos extranjeros.Tenia una vision a medio plazo, de los daños que produce el comercio 'barato' con China.


----------



## 34Pepe (3 Mar 2021)

Si, es así @sans-pisito 

Simplificando diríamos que había 2 vías para paliar el peackoil en la sociedad, el cambio climático, escalonado, y el COVID mucho más traumático

Greta no trajo más que cachondeo y se podían adivinar las revueltas así como que el partido que acabara con el Turismo, la Hostelería, la industria del automóvil, etc....viviría un desgaste y no ganaría nunca más unas elecciones.

Pero han aprovechado que el planeta ha aceptado la vía COVID, por sus propios intereses, para lanzar su ofensiva por el dominio mundial con una futura moneda de referencia y una asociación económica asiática que les dará un marco de uso para dicha moneda desde el minuto 0


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Mar 2021)

Yo tambien tengo esa impresion. De hecho Soros era accionista del laboratorio biologico en el numero 666 de Gaoxin Road, Wuhan. La prediccion tan precisa del libro de Dean Koontz tambien me escama mucho. Eso libro es de una editorial de NY. El PCCh no tiene ninguna influencia en las editoriales de libros americanas. Y como bien dijo Spielzeug en el mensaje anterior los servicios secretos franceses ya avisaron sobre el coronavirus en 2017.

Parece todo montado como una magufada al estilo occidental. El numero 666 no tiene ningun significado en la cultura china. Es algo parecido al 9/11, 11-M, etc. donde toda la numerologia y simbologia hacen referencia a la cultura occidental. No hubo ninguna relacion con fechas del calendario islamico, ni ninguna simbologia islamica en los atentados.


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Mar 2021)

No se mas que lo que ya puse en el mensaje anterior. El libro es del 81, pero lo de Wuhan-400 seguramente se añadió en una edicion reciente. La prediccion es asombrosamente precisa, incluso mas que el libro de Asterix que mencionaba Spielzeug. 400 se puede interpretar como 2+0+2+0.

Como simbologia China ahora mismo se me ocurre que el autor del texto usa el 400 porque 4 四 en Mandarin suena como muerte 死.

Todo esto esta lleno de magufadas, pero la mayoria de estas magufadas son de diseño occidental como el 666.


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Mar 2021)

Ciertamente, los planes son antiguos. Esto tiene mas de 10 años:



> Decían: _China se resfriará_. Estas fueron sus palabras: _China se resfriará_. Y se reían, les parecía gracioso que unas armas biológicas causaran estragos en la población china.



The Anglo-Saxon Mission

traducido al espanol:

Proyecto Avalón | La Misión Anglosajona: Transcripción de la presentación de Bill Ryan


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2021)

Estamos en pleno reseteo monetario camuflado bajo la narrativa vírica que impuso China tras anunciar en su prensa que el mundo debía prepararse para la vuelta al patrón oro. Los actores institucionales del máximo nivel incluso lo anuncian abiertamente en sus webs que lo promocionan oculto bajo la narrativa "reset verde-cambio climático" para no mencionar su aspecto monetario.

Hay un bando que lleva tiempo preparando una infraestructura que no tiene sentido si el objetivo no es devolver al oro su rol como referente monetario. Estamos hablando de construcciones de grandes bóvedas con capacidad para custodiar miles de toneladas, de mercados denominados en la divisa local con sus cadenas de suministro propias gracias a haber comprado minas en el exterior, de bancos centrales que financian proyectos de minería para aumentar la producción interna de oro que es directamente adquirido por el banco central, de un sistema financiero que permite cuentas en oro para particulares... Y muchos de ellos han hecho declaraciones explícitas a favor del oro como base del sistema monetario en sustitución del dólar.

Estamos en las primeras fases del reseteo, tras el ataque económico de China gracias a paralizar la producción y el comercio para luchar contra un virus que su prensa identifica con el dólar. Unos meses después de anunciar la sustitución del dólar por el patrón oro, lanzaron un ataque económico sin precedentes contra el dólar (el virus) que ha cambiado por completo el mundo a todos los niveles en poco tiempo.

El propio Kissinger admitió la derrota... Como todo hecho traumático, y para la élite que disfrutaba de su posición monetaria hegemónica lo ha sido, su narrativa oficial ido pasando por diferentes fases desde que China anuncio que haría todo lo posible por acabar con el dólar:

¿Cuáles son las Etapas del Duelo? | Manejo del Duelo.

1. *Negación*.

_Cuando una persona se entera de la enfermedad terminal o muerte de un ser querido, su primera reacción es negar la realidad de esta noticia devastadora_

Sólo es una "gripe", no va a pasar nada fue el mensaje oficial mientras llegaban imágenes de China con gente cayendo muerta por la calle.

2. *Ira*.

_Cuando ya no es posible ocultar o negar esta muerte comienza a surgir la realidad de la pérdida y su consecuente dolor_.

El "virus chino" es el culpable de todo. Se culpó a China de haber liberado un virus de un laboratorio y hubo espisodios de "chinofobia" cuando saben perfectamente el trasfondo monetario del "virus"

3. *Negociación*.

_En esta etapa surge la esperanza de que se puede posponer o retrasar la muerte de la persona moribunda_.

Se empezó a hablar de reset, de momento Bretton Woods, etc. en las altas instituciones. Aquí seguimos atascados.

4. *Depresión*

_En esta cuarta etapa el doliente comienza a comprender la certeza de la muerte_

No queda mucho para que lleguemos a ella...

5. *Aceptación*.

Esperemos que sea pacífica la aceptación y no haya recaídas a la fase ira...

Dejemos tiempo para que asimilen su pérdida de hegemonía monetaria... En el fondo, la élite va a vivir igual de bien con patrón oro o sin él.


----------



## sans-pisito (7 Mar 2021)

¿habrá un global hack attack? Parece que Suecia da marcha atras en la desparicion del efectivo.

Suecia pensaba convertirse en el primer país sin efectivo. Ahora intenta aumentar el dinero en circulación

Suecia pensaba convertirse en el primer país sin efectivo. Ahora intenta aumentar el dinero en circulación

El hack attack era uno de los 4 escenarios propuestos por la fundacion Rockefeller.

Documento del 2010 de la Rockefeller Foundation describe lo que nos espera, - antes, durante y después de la pandemia!!!


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Mar 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿habrá un global hack attack? Parece que Suecia da marcha atras en la desparicion del efectivo.
> 
> Suecia pensaba convertirse en el primer país sin efectivo. Ahora intenta aumentar el dinero en circulación
> 
> ...



Está claro que es un escenario que no se descarta y ante el que conviene estar preparado dejando de lado la utopía digital.

Rusia y China se preparan para una mayor cooperación en inteligencia y ciberdefensa para evitar revoluciones de colores:

China, Russia continue to cooperate on fighting color revolutions, safeguarding political security: Wang Yi - Global Times

Pero la mayor preocupación de China, por ser su punto débil, es la soberanía alimentaria:

Seed security tops No 1 document

Recordemos que están subiendo los futuros de materias primas y de alimentos. Cuando empiecen a trasladarse los precios a los consumidores empezará la fiesta.

Pese al posible escenario "hacker", Chins sigue impulsando proyectos de digitalización de pagos transfronterizos entre bancos centrales asiáticos: 

People’s Bank of China Supports Asian Digital Currency | Belt & Road News


----------



## LMLights (8 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 568102
> 
> 
> La vacuna dorada va a ganar, la vacuna verde no está preparada.
> ...



Vacunas (las que inoculan) que no sirven de nada.

Aquí el "analisto" dice que China no se baja del burro.

GUERRA FRIA 2.0


----------



## LMLights (8 Mar 2021)

Rainbow_Warriors dijo:


> El quid es ¿se modifica el sistema financiero y ésto conlleva una situación bizarra ("pandemia"), o hay una situación bizarra que se aprovecha para el reset financiero?
> La gallina o el huevo.



NPI. Esto es multidisciplinar. Sin China ni Rusia NO HAY RESET, que es la antesala de la moneda digital global.
Estoy pensando en un mundo en bloques ¿os imaginais vuestras calles sin tiendas de chinos?
¿Todo producto español, por ejemplo en nuestro caso?


----------



## sans-pisito (11 Mar 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> El hack attack era uno de los 4 escenarios propuestos por la fundacion Rockefeller.
> 
> Documento del 2010 de la Rockefeller Foundation describe lo que nos espera, - antes, durante y después de la pandemia!!!



Rumor: - MadMax: Lo del virus informático es más grave de lo que parece. Se ha extendido a todas las administraciones en comunicación directa con el Sepe.

Parece que el "global hacking" esta empezando por España. Lo mismo que con el covid España va a ser uno de los primeros paises del mundo en sufrir el "virus informatico".


----------



## Hermoso Raton (14 Mar 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Se me escapan temas que me descolocan, no encajan en el encuadre final....
> 
> Por qué los globalistas de cada país, deep states o proFED/dólar, se unen a China en el simulacro COVID??
> 
> ...




El gran fallo que tiene mucha gente es usar el esquema de estados/nación para intentar racionalizar lo que está ocurriendo. Aquí no hay intereses nacionales, sino todo lo contrario.... se están dinamitando los cimientos de los estados.

China no está buscando su interés, su oligarquía está siguiendo el guion que le han dado los que la han industrializado. El modelo social chino tiene que ser implantado en todo el mundo, así que hay que mostrar a China como la nueva superpotencia mientras occidente se hunde en la decadencia FORZADA.


----------



## sans-pisito (14 Mar 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> El gran fallo que tiene mucha gente es usar el esquema de estados/nación para intentar racionalizar lo que está ocurriendo. Aquí no hay intereses nacionales, sino todo lo contrario.... se están dinamitando los cimientos de los estados.
> 
> China no está buscando su interés, su oligarquía está siguiendo el guion que le han dado los que la han industrializado. El modelo social chino tiene que ser implantado en todo el mundo, así que hay que mostrar a China como la nueva superpotencia mientras occidente se hunde en la decadencia FORZADA.



Ciertamente, de otro modo no se puede entender. Los paises occidentales están tirando piedras contra su propio tejado. Despues de 12 meses de circovid y medidas de control social nadie ha hecho lo mas minimo por desacoplar la industria occidental de China.


----------



## mendi lerendi (16 Mar 2021)

Interesante artículo Sobre el cierre de la cadena de suministro desde Asia. Esta vez no ponen como excusa la pandemia:
*Hay una pandemia de escasez de componentes provenientes de Asia que tienen paralizada a la industria española*


Redacción16 de marzo de 2021 









La demanda artificial provocada por la «reorientación» del consumo en Europa y Estados Unidos ha elevado el «precio de cada material, cada pieza, las piezas de plástico, el pegamento, todo lo de China ha aumentado», dijo Lim Bao Lih, gerente de exportaciones de Classic International en una entrevista al Wall Street Journal, y mantiene a varias industrias españolas en paro técnico.
*Ford y Volkswagen, paradas planificadas*
Desde semiconductores hasta acero, la escasez se ha materializado. Varios fabricantes de España ya han planificado cierres temporales de instalaciones de producción debido a la falta de materiales.
Volkswagen Navarra detendrá su producción los días 24, 25 y 26 de marzo, debido a la escasez de semiconductores y a la consecuente falta de piezas que imposibilitan el montaje del coche. En concreto, se trata de componentes electrónicos que montan el 96% de los vehículos que se producen en la fábrica.
Ford Almussafes ha vuelto a anunciar una parada de su actividad durante los primeros ocho días de marzo. Además, según el presidente del Comité de Empresa, se producirá una nueva reorganización del Expediente de Regulación Temporal de Empleo (ERTE).
De esta forma se hará coincidir la parada en la planta de Motores, que estaba planificada del 23 al 30 de marzo, con la parada en las plantas BAO (de fabricación de Vehículos), que se realizó del 1 al 8 de marzo.
Actualmente, en la fábrica hay 600 personas afectadas por el ERTE de forma rotativa el resto de días laborales en febrero y marzo, puesto que se acordó parar uno de los sistemas de producción y trabajar únicamente en el turno de mañana. Ahora, se han cambiado los días de afectación para que coincidan con el parón de la fábrica.
*Renault y Mercedes se suman*
Stellantis en Galicia y de Renault en Valladolid y Palencia, tienen que detener puntualmente la producción por la escasez de placas eléctricas.
La planta de Mercedes ha dejado de trabajar este sábado en previsión de que los problemas de suministro se agraven y la actividad pueda verse interrumpida «las próximas semanas». «_Nunca había visto algo como esto_«, dijo al _New York Times_ la semana pasada Lars Mikael Jensen, director de Global Ocean Network en AP Moller-Maersk, la compañía naviera más grande del mundo.
El escenario que describe es apocalíptico, con auténticos actos de piratería en alta mar para apropiarse de la producción, y donde los compradores en destino se pelean entre ellos apostando a pagar cifras más altas que sus competidores, para así no sufrir demasiado las paradas de producción.

Hay una pandemia de escasez de componentes provenientes de Asia que tienen paralizada a la industria española - mpr21


----------



## mendi lerendi (16 Mar 2021)

Y más de lo mismo. La cadena de suministro manda:
*La UE valora acordar con TSMC y Samsung abrir una fábrica de semiconductores en Europa*
Publicado el
12 febrero, 2021 
por
Celia Valdeolmillos




 


 


 

 


 


La *Unión Europea*, según Bloomberg, está valorando la *construcción de una fábrica de semiconductores avanzados en Europa* para reducir la dependencia en este tipo de componentes que tienen los países de la UE para su industria de Estados Unidos y Asia. En concreto, la UE está estudiando cómo producir semiconductores con tecnología de fabricación inferior a 10 nanómetros, y cómo llegar en algunos casos hasta conseguir chips de 2 nanómetros.
En concreto, buscan reducir la dependencia de chips fabricados fuera de la Unión Europea para los sistemas wireless 5G, los coches conectados y la computación de alto rendimiento, entre otros sectores. Y para conseguirlo están buscando acuerdos con los dos líderes del sector de fabricación de chips: *TSMC* (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co.) y *Samsung Electronics Co*, de Corea del Sur. Ambas empresas podrían estar involucradas en el proyecto de la UE, pero todavía no hay nada decidido, como ha asegurado un funcionario del ministerio de finanzas francés.
MCPRO Recomienda
KEYS Suscríbete a la nueva newsletter de MCPRO
Transformación Digital en España ¡Participa y envíanos tu caso de éxito!
Tendencias de inversión TIC en 2021 ¡Descárgate el informe!
Estos planes se han conocido en un momento en el que los fabricantes de automóviles están acusando la escasez de semiconductores. En concreto, *Volkswagen*, el mayor fabricante de coches de Europa, ha perdido la producción de decenas de miles de coches en producción mientras *pide que Europa **impulse su industria* de semiconductores. Mientras, otro fabricante con problemas, *Daimler AG*, ha asegurado que está haciendo todo lo que puede para minimizar los efectos del cuello de botella de chips que afecta a todo el sector. Puede que el problema dure poco, pero ha puesto de manifiesto la dependencia de Europa de otros países en cuanto a la tecnología clave que necesita.
No hace mucho que Europa era un núcleo importante de fábricas de semiconductores. Pero en los últimos 20 años, la región ha recortado drásticamente su producción local, dado que entre otros, los diseñadores de chips para automoción, entre los que están *NXP Semiconductors* e *Infineon*, han preferido externalizar gran parte de su producción a TSMC y otros fabricantes. Como resultados, cuando los fabricantes de coches quisieron aumentar los pedidos a finales de 2020 tuvieron dificultades para asegurar sus pedidos, debido a que también por un aumento de la demanda, los recursos se habían asignado a otros sectores, como los smartphones.
El año pasadao, la UE se fijó el objetivo de producir en el futuro la quinta parte de los chips y microprocesadores del mundo en cuanto a valor. Eso sí, no dio detalles de cómo pretende conseguir esto. En la actualidad, *Europa desarrolla menos del 10% de la producción de procesadores* y otros componentes de microelectrónica, y es consciente de que sin contar con la capacidad de producir chips de manera autónoma en la zona, no contarán con la soberanía digital que pretenden alcanzar en la UE.
Así, para conseguir sus objetivos, la Comisión Europea ha asegurado que va a poner en marcha una *alianza europea en microelectrónica*, que es probable que incluya a los principales fabricantes de Europa, y posiblemente también a los fabricantes de automóviles y a las operadoras de telecomunicaciones. Ya ha comenzado el trabajo técnico para preparar la hoja de ruta, y las prineras conversaciones sobre los planes de fabricación ya han tenido lugar. Esta alianza todavía no es pública, pero *se anunciará* oficialmente *antes de que termine este primer trimestre* del año.
Eso sí, los planes de Europa de invertir en la fabricación de chips de última tecnología pueden llegar demasiado tarde para que la zona recupere su autosuficiencia en semiconductores. Además, puede haber problemas para que las regiones levanten una cadena de suministros local. La industria y los sectores que necesitan semiconductores para los productos que fabrican, entre ellos los coches, lleva décadas trabajando en una cadena de suministros mundial bien engrasada, y cambiarla de la noche a la mañana sería muy complicado.
La puesta en marcha de un ecosistema local desembocaría, con una altísima probabilidad, en una subida de costes. Tampoco es algo que pueda conseguirse a corto plazo. Aunque los gobiernos estén decididos a conseguirlo, tardaría años en conseguirse, no meses. Por otro lado, hay varios obstáculos a los que se enfrentan en la UE para poner en marcha sus planes. De ellos, el principal es la financiación.
En un evento celebrado recientemente, el *Ministro de Finanzas de Francia, Bruno LeMaire*, manifestó que los proyectos industriales de Europa, incluídos los semiconductores, requieren inversiones intensas, y que «_uno de los puntos débiles es el acceso al capital riesgo en Europa y la implementación del mercado de capital en Europa_«.
Según *Thierry Breton, Comisario de mercado interno de la UE*, la alizanza para la fabricación de chips que quiere poner en marcha Europa recibirá una* inversión público-privada de hasta 30.000 millones* de euros. Hasta ahora ya han respaldado los planes de la comisión 19 estados miembro, que han acortado poner en marcha un instrumento de inversión cofinanciado por los países y las empresas que participarán en la alianza. Además se ha reservado un mínimo de un 20% del fondo de recuperación de la UE, de 672.500 millones de euros, para prioridades digitales, entre las que se incluye la microelectrónica.

La UE valora acordar con TSMC y Samsung abrir una fábrica de semiconductores en Europa


----------



## mendi lerendi (18 Mar 2021)

*Samsung avisa de desequilibrios en la industria de los semiconductores mientras valora cancelar el Galaxy Note de 2021*
Publicado por Alejo I el 17 de marzo de 2021 a las 11:31

EOL » TECNOLOGÍA
1137
SAMSUNGSMARTPHONESINDUSTRIA
La crisis de los semiconductores está poniendo en graves apuros a industrias de lo más diverso, desde el mundo del videojuego a la producción de automóviles. No hay suficientes chips ni otros tipos de componentes electrónicos para satisfacer la demanda del mercado debido a la tormenta perfecta creada por la pandemia y la sobreocupación de las líneas de producción para dar cabida a dispositivos de gran volumen de ventas, y aunque esta circunstancia podría interpretarse como un maná caído del cielo para firmas como Samsung, la realidad es muy distinta.

Según ha comunicado el co-CEO del grupo surcoreano a sus accionistas,* el "grave desequilibrio" de la industria de los semiconductores *podría afectar negativamente a sus propios negocios. El temor de Koh Dong-jin es que los graves efectos que la crisis está teniendo entre los fabricantes de coches, con firmas como Continental e Innolux agonizando para fabricar sistemas electrónicos con chips relativamente sofisticados, se extiendan a otras industrias.

Ahora mismo hay numerosas *cadenas de producción de automóviles paradas* sine die o con turnos que se van cancelando en base a unos suministros que en ocasiones llegan por vuelos _chárter_. En algún momento fabricantes como Samsung y TSMC se volcarán para satisfacer esa demanda desatendida, y entonces habrá que ver qué sucede con otros componentes electrónicos. *Samsung, por ejemplo, es un auténtico titán de la industria, pero pese a ello sus teléfonos, televisores y electrodomésticos utilizan chips fabricados por terceras compañías. Y por ahí podrían llegar los problemas.*

Según MS Hwang, analista de Samsung Securities, la división de gestión de inversiones del grupo, los problemas de suministro de procesadores de aplicaciones de Qualcomm fabricados por TSMC está afectando a todo el mundo menos a Apple (que por su enorme volumen de ventas tiene blindada su producción), próximamente la situación podría extenderse al mercado informático por la falta de componentes para pantallas, lo que podría elevar el precio de los monitores.

*Samsung valora no lanzar un nuevo Galaxy Note en 2021*

Por otro lado, Samsung podría cancelar el lanzamiento de un Galaxy Note para este año. En su caso el problema no sería la falta de componentes electrónicos (aunque dada la gravedad de la situación cabe suponer que podría afectar a su disponibilidad comercial a medio plazo), sino al hecho de que tener dos buques insignia en la misma gama y renovados con frecuencia anual no es algo del todo deseable.

Con todo, Samsung no parece dispuesta a cancelar la gama de forma definitiva. A pesar de que el Galaxy S21 arqueó numerosas cejas al introducir compatibilidad con el lápiz S Pen, sus prestaciones son inferiores. El fabricante mantiene que su teléfono más productivo sigue despertando un interés lo suficientemente importante como para mantenerlo, y por ello señala que trabaja para lanzar un modelo de nueva generación en 2022.
Fuente: Bloomberg

Samsung avisa de problemas fabricando chips y podría cancelar el Note


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El propio Kissinger admitió la derrota... Como todo hecho traumático, y para la élite que disfrutaba de su posición monetaria hegemónica lo ha sido, su narrativa oficial ido pasando por diferentes fases desde que China anuncio que haría todo lo posible por acabar con el dólar:
> 
> ¿Cuáles son las Etapas del Duelo? | Manejo del Duelo.
> 
> ...



Time for a great reset of the financial system

Parece que entramos en la fase de depresión en la que el doliente asume la certeza de la muerte, aunque aún intenta negociar las condiciones.

Resumen del artículo del financial times:

-El sistema monetario actual ha llegado a su fin de la misma forma que anteriores sistemas monetarios que tuvieron que ser sustituidos porque ya no daban más de sí. Asume el fin del sistema actual.

-Las divisas tendrán que buscar un nuevo referente. Habla de derechos de giro, de divisas respaldadas unas con otras o de un patrón digital de referencia. No menciona nada de patrón metálico. Sigue negociando sobre la base del sistema monetario actual sin respaldo tangible.

-Reseteo de deudas. Es inevitable un jubileo de deudas estatales. Este jubileo acabará con el sistema tal y como lo conocemos ya que la quita afectará a los principales tenedores de deuda: el sistema bancario será arrasado y será necesario recapitalizarlo (con qué se recapitalizara si todos los activos salvo los metales tienen riesgo contraparte?)

_____________

Dejo aquí una viñeta de la prensa China a ver si entre todos la analizamos en su componente monetario:






Entiendo que son las estrellas de la bandera de EEUU (los Estados miembros) que están sobre el fondo azul. Anticipan hostias entre los Estados de EEUU para alcanzar la vacuna dorada antes que el resto?

Recordemos que algunos estados, como Texas o Kansas, están dando paso al uso monetario de los metales preciosos tal y como dicta la constitución.

Alguna otra interpretación?


----------



## ESC (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> -Las divisas tendrán que buscar un nuevo referente. Habla de derechos de giro, de divisas respaldadas unas con otras o de un patrón digital de referencia. No menciona nada de patrón metálico. Sigue negociando sobre la base del sistema monetario actual sin respaldo tangible.



En la terminología está la trampa. Se refieren a "divisa" como fiat oficial.

Cuando "divisas" deberían de ser aquellos elementos materiales divisibles que nos permiten generar una moneda, ignoro en qué punto de la historia se produzco esta perversión del lenguaje. Ojalá dispusiese de tiempo para estudiar estas cuestiones con detenimiento y el rigor que requieren.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Alguna otra interpretación?



Las estrellas de la bandera de los USA son blancas... 

Quizás apunte a Europa dicha viñeta.


----------



## Gusman (19 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Time for a great reset of the financial system
> 
> Parece que entramos en la fase de depresión en la que el doliente asume la certeza de la muerte, aunque aún intenta negociar las condiciones.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que hace referencia a Europa. Eso si. Faltan 2 estrellas. Cuales seran?


----------



## sans-pisito (19 Mar 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Es evidente que hace referencia a Europa. Eso si. Faltan 2 estrellas. Cuales seran?



Falta 1. En la viñeta china hay 11 estrellas. Evidentemente la estrella que falta es UK. Notese tambien que el arbol se esta deshojando por la izqda (oeste) en referencia al Brexit.


----------



## McFly (21 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El sistema monetario es, en mi opinión, el eje vertebrador de la sociedad ya que lo que se usa como medio de pago determina las posibilidades del sistema económico y la capacidad de los estados para financiarse transfiriendo riquezas de una parte de la población a otra.
> 
> El monopolio en la emisión de dinero crea el sistema de castigos y recompensas que conforman la jerarquía social y, en el caso del dólar como divisa de referencia mundial, le permite a EEUU financiar a su gran ejército a costa de los usuarios de su medio de pago. La emisión de dinero sin respaldo como forma de financiarse a costa del resto de países que están obligados a usarlo ha sustituido a los antiguos tributos que pagaban los vasallos a su señor.
> 
> ...



VALE! te sigo en todo pero no entiendo que coño está haciendo europa
Es decir, USA protege al dolar
China quiere una CBDC
Rusia pasa del tema y solo quiere venderle gas a los chinos
Europa colapsa la cadena de suministro con china con CircoVid
pero.... y ahora que??
Una vez la cadena de sumistro bajo minimos tenemos que decrecer y por eso se están cargando gente? por que para mi es evidente que se están cargando a los viejos y ahora se quieren cepillar a funcionarios con pensiones a futurlo impagables
...
Joder este tema es cojonudo y me recuerda a los viejos tiempos de burbuja...pero ..y ahora q?
Me siguen faltando piezas del puzzle
Hay pickoil o al menos es lo que parece segun todos los indicios pero tambien el mercado podria estar manipulandose

China esta acaparando contenedores vacios y no los suelkta de ofrma que estan subiendo los portes en barco
SE ME ESCAPAN COSAS!!!! aarrrgghhh quiero entenderlo quiero entenderlo!!!!


----------



## angel220 (21 Mar 2021)

McFly dijo:


> VALE! te sigo en todo pero no entiendo que coño está haciendo europa
> Es decir, USA protege al dolar
> China quiere una CBDC
> Rusia pasa del tema y solo quiere venderle gas a los chinos
> ...



esa pregunta nos hacemos muchos que pasa con europa


----------



## Lambo2019 (21 Mar 2021)

+1


----------



## Gusman (21 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> esa pregunta nos hacemos muchos que pasa con europa



Que cada vez pinta menos y va a la deriva hacia su autodestruccion.


----------



## olympus1 (21 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en guerra desde hace muchos años pero no la percibimos como tal ya que responde a otro marco, es guerra de IV generación, que busca la ingobernabilidad del territorio enemigo:
> 
> Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica
> 
> ...



No te he pillado ninguna tontería.


----------



## McFly (22 Mar 2021)

Hay una cosa en el devenir de los hechos que creo que es el error o que no me queda especialmente claro
En el virus
No creo que lo lance China, lo lanza el globalismo internacional que es Francia y Alemania
El.cambio climático es la fuente de financiación de la ONU (Francia y Alemania con careta)

Ellos rompen la baraja forzando la escasez de suministro y forzando el reset
Ellos compran con los 3800 millones anuales que se cobran para frenar el cambio climático a todos los medios 
Ellos dan el golpe que saca a Trump de la casa blanca
La UE los rothschild están en contra del dólar y están alineados con China están quitando le peso al sistema ocidental vía agenda eugenesica para formar el nuevo sistema

No sé pienso que en algo estoy pinchando por favor contribuir a desmentir


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Mar 2021)

McFly dijo:


> VALE! te sigo en todo pero no entiendo que coño está haciendo europa
> Es decir, USA protege al dolar
> China quiere una CBDC
> Rusia pasa del tema y solo quiere venderle gas a los chinos
> ...



Se te escapa simplemente que antes de hacer cualquier cosa la potencia enemiga compra a las élites dirigentes.
Sin la colaboración de Sánchez, Macron o Merkel ,Oriente jamás ganaría esta guerra.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> esa pregunta nos hacemos muchos que pasa con europa



Que los políticos están limpiando la carcasa del muerto, esa gente; son como el Puyol, que para ganar 5 millones creo un vertedero ilegal con daños para cientos de millones.

quemarían el mundo por vivir ellos mejor


----------



## Gusman (22 Mar 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Se te escapa simplemente que antes de hacer cualquier cosa la potencia enemiga compra a las élites dirigentes.
> Sin la colaboración de Sánchez, Macron o Merkel ,Oriente jamás ganaría esta guerra.



El enemigo esta en nuestros gobiernos. Es evidente solo hay que ver las medidas destructoras de todo que estan imponiendo.


----------



## Pantxin (22 Mar 2021)

McFly dijo:


> Hay una cosa en el devenir de los hechos que creo que es el error o que no me queda especialmente claro
> En el virus
> No creo que lo lance China, lo lanza el globalismo internacional que es Francia y Alemania
> El.cambio climático es la fuente de financiación de la ONU (Francia y Alemania con careta)
> ...



Los que nos manipulan no piensan a corto plazo, piensan a muy largo plazo. Están calentando el agua para que la rana no se entere que esta siendo cocida.
Igual lo que te falta para entenderlo es pensar a 5 o a 10 años vista.
Un saludo


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Mar 2021)

felicidades a @Spielzeug


----------



## McFly (22 Mar 2021)

Lo que más me preocupa desde que empezó esta mierda es como esquivarla
Para esquivarla lo primero es entenderla y este hilo es puro oro
Creo que ahora entramos en otra fase nueva
Acelerarán los decesos con las vacunas pero... Serán realmente peores las cepas? Mirarán?
Yo lo he pasado y .... 3 días malo. La gripe estacional es peor pero ahora vendrán las mutaciones


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Mar 2021)

McFly dijo:


> Lo que más me preocupa desde que empezó esta mierda es como esquivarla
> Para esquivarla lo primero es entenderla y este hilo es puro oro
> Creo que ahora entramos en otra fase nueva
> Acelerarán los decesos con las vacunas pero... Serán realmente peores las cepas? Mirarán?
> Yo lo he pasado y .... 3 días malo. La gripe estacional es peor pero ahora vendrán las mutaciones



Si buscas libros de biología...verás que..

Un virus lo ultimo que quiere es matar al huésped.

Las letalidad de las mutaciones son inversamente proporcionales a su contagiosidad...a más contagiosa una mutación, menor letalidad.

Es una cosa o la otra....un virus no puede aumentar su contagiosidad...y a la vez aumentar la letalidad. Tiene que decidir, o llegar a más húespedes...o aumentar su letalidad.

Si te fijas, en las olas que han fabricado mediante PCR cada vez subian más los asintomáticos...cagarrinas, gastreonteritis etc..

s2


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2021)

McFly dijo:


> Lo que más me preocupa desde que empezó esta mierda es como esquivarla
> Para esquivarla lo primero es entenderla y este hilo es puro oro
> Creo que ahora entramos en otra fase nueva
> Acelerarán los decesos con las vacunas pero... Serán realmente peores las cepas? Mirarán?
> Yo lo he pasado y .... 3 días malo. La gripe estacional es peor pero ahora vendrán las mutaciones



La peligrosidad del "nuevo virus" (uno más de la familia de los coronavirus con los que la humanidad lleva conviviendo desde su origenes) es la narrativa con la que China pudo justificar las medidas de guerra económica que paralizaron la cadena de distribución y pagos mundial. Y, además, permite camuflar una guerra económica sin tener que declararla ya que los ataques se ocultan bajo "medidas sanitarias".

Como dice Sun Tzu, la guerra se basa en el engaño y este debe empezar por las propias tropas para que sigan a su general sin saber a dónde son conducidos. La narrativa vírica permitió al gobierno chino que sus ciudadanos dejasen de producir y consumir a la vez que bloqueaba su red de puertos obligando a hacer cuarentena a los barcos que llegaban colapsando el comercio, la distribución de materias primas, la cadena de suministro, etc. Sin la narrativa vírica no hubieran podido hacerlo.

Hasta que las consecuencias económicas reales de las medidas "sanitarias" de China no fueron patentes (empezaba a fallar la cadena de distribución y algunas fábricas se vieron obligadas a parar la producción por falta de piezas) no se adoptó la narrativa vírica en occidente.

Porque se adoptó la narrativa vírica después de varios meses diciendo que "sólo es una gripe"? Ante una guerra económica que amenaza con provocar un desabastecimiento generalizado de productos, cierres de fábricas, etc. hay que controlar a la población para evitar revueltas ya que estas van a ser pueden ser fácilmente usadas para desestabilizar y dejar ingobernable el territorio (objetivo último de la guerra de IV generación).

Las ventajas de la narrativa vírica son innumerables para gestionar a la situación creada por las medidas "sanitarias" chinas. De nuevo, lo que importa no es si la narrativa vírica es cierta o no, lo único de lo que podemos estar seguros de que son reales son las medidas de control social que se han tomado por motivos "sanitarios".

Cuál es el objetivo último de China? Acabar con el Viru$ que es presentado así por su prensa oficial:







Ése es el "virus" que infecta la economía mundial y que es la base del poder de quienes controlan su emisión ya que es un instrumento de dominio y es usado como un arma económica.

China ha destruido la cadena de suministro y la irá recomponiendo excluyendo al dólar en los intercambios. Aquí es donde entra en juego el yuan digital con el que pretenden sustituir al dólar en los intercambios comerciales que ha obligado al resto de bancos centrales a seguir su ejemplo ya que su operativa supone un cambio en las reglas de juego económico.


----------



## ikergutierrez (22 Mar 2021)

Decimos aqui, que los enemigos intentan 'comprar' a las elites del pais invadido antes de ocuparlo.
Y asi es, pero veo 2 diferencias:
-la elite gobernante no es el gobierno, ni el IBEX·35, ni la UE. Son una familias que gobiernan multinacionales, que se reparten el pastel de occidente.
hay disidencia, pero basicamente son estas familias internacionales, a traves de sus gobiernos al servicio de su capital, quienes marcan el paso.
-China, se sabe las reglas de juego, e intenta ir, un paso mas alla de lo que imaginan las elites gobernantes en occidente.
Asi, nos han ganado la partida economica, haciendonos creer que eran ellos los engañados, la mano de obra 'esclava' de occidente.
Pocos han visto la capacidad de China para competir tecnologicamente con occidente. Ya paso con Corea y Japon, y ahora son los chinos quienes pasaran de hacer copias a productos que mejoran al original occidental.
Poblacionalmente, China tiene colonias importantes en muchos paises, son unidades de presion e informacion, mas utiles que los campamentos militares, ademas sin coste alguno (Maquiavelo).
Asi, puede tener, una mayor influencia en España con sus 200 colonias y 50000 hab., y los 10000M€ que mueven (es un decir) que USA con sus 3 bases militares y 10000 soldados.


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2021)

angel220 dijo:


> esa pregunta nos hacemos muchos que pasa con europa








Creo que la estrella que falta en el dibujo (UK) es la que ha dejado pelado de oro la otra parte del árbol...

La estrella que falta (y su hermano mayor EEUU) sigue custodiando el oro de la mayoría de países europeos que se van a tener que pelear por los restos que hay en el árbol.

Además de la falta de soberanía monetaria sobre las reservas de oro, hay soldados de EEUU desplegados en muchos países europeos lo que dificulta la situación aún más.

Sin soberanía monetaria, militar e ideológica es difícil salirse del guión que le escriban... 

Primero tienen que crear un marco de entendimiento con la nueva situación creada por China. En este sentido se ha alcanzado un acuerdo comercial China-UE hace poco después de varios años con las negociaciones bloqueadas. Eso deja claro que hay movimientos por parte de Europa por salir de la actual situación y recuperar soberanía


----------



## Novatohimbersor (25 Mar 2021)

nueva batalla dentro de la guerra.
Esta vez por las sanciones al uso del algodón de Xinjiang.
Con respuesta de China.



H&M








Boicot en China contra H&M por no usar algodón de Xinjiang | DW | 25.03.2021


Plataformas de comercio electrónico del gigante asiático vetan la tienda en línea de la marca sueca, que también es atacada por la Liga de las Juventudes Comunistas.




www.dw.com





Nike








Nike, H&M face China fury over Xinjiang cotton 'concerns'


The two brands face threats of boycotts for expressing concern over Uighur forced labour claims.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Mar 2021)

@Spielzeug

No sé si sigues los roces del mar del sur de China...donde paises europeos han vendido maquinaria a China para drenar suelo.marino y ganar terreno al mar, entre otras cosas. Y aparte hay un baile de san vito entre Francia,Alemania, Japon, Taiwan y Corea del Sur...muy curioso. A su vez, el BTC encara la corrección según el indicador RUPL.

A su vez, el BIS dice que 'las criptomonedas son muu volatiles' y que confiemos en las monedas de referencia (aka 'la cesta del G7), aunque a efectos prácticos el.dolar ya no es moneda de referencia porque la han adelantado el euro (dentro de la busquedande nuevos aliados, me refiero), yuan, franco suizo, yen, dolar canadiense, dolar NZ y dolar AUS..peeero, estas monedas técnicamente según los tratados internacionales no son 'referencia' de nada, ya que se engloban dentro de los llamadas (Special Drawing Rights) Derechos especiales de giro..no son una divisa per se sino que son el 'derecho' a reclamar su pago en esa moneda.

Puea bien, yo creo que hay una correlación entre los Derechos de Giro, las posiciones militares en el mae del sur de China...y los lockdowns.

Yo creo que se están protegiendo los paises de la hiperinflación y que mejor manera que encerrar a la gente en casa y bloquear el Canal de Suez..entre otras cosas.

La libra se está apreciando una barbaridad...y parece que no paran de encontrarle 'fallos a su vacuna' (neolengua).

Que te parece mi idea?

Un saludo!


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Mar 2021)

@Spielzeug A sus piés hoyga


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Mar 2021)

Ea decir @Spielzeug ..que los paises que adoptan la narrativa covidiota realmente le dan la espalda a USA? O hay más matices?

No me cuadran varios paises europeos con bases americanas...y microestados tipo Liechtenstein, San Marino, Monaco, Andorra...incluso Benelux..territorio petado de bases usa....ahora suuuuper covidiotas...primero fueron sologripistas.

No me queda muy claro, entiendo el transfondo ahora a la perfección...pero el timelapse este entre actos..

Un pais sologripista al principio y covidiota ahora como el que más (tipo Holanda)...que significa según tu planteamiento?

s2


----------



## sans-pisito (26 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ea decir @Spielzeug ..que los paises que adoptan la narrativa covidiota realmente le dan la espalda a USA? O hay más matices?
> 
> No me cuadran varios paises europeos con bases americanas...y microestados tipo Liechtenstein, San Marino, Monaco, Andorra...incluso Benelux..territorio petado de bases usa....ahora suuuuper covidiotas...primero fueron sologripistas.
> 
> ...



Cada caso es distinto. Habria que ir pais por pais.

A dia de hoy todos los paises en mayor o menor medida han adoptado la narrativa. Ademas del control social las cuarentenas controlan el consumo para que no salga dinero de los balances del sistema bancario y los paises lo necesitan para que no quiebre el sistema bancario.

En el caso de UK fue el ultimo pais de Europa en decretar cuarentenas, y nunca se separo de USA (hasta donde yo se). Pero luego se pasaron al covid. Las lockdown han servido para negociar el Brexit. Yo recuerdo oir hace 4 años que sin cerrar los aeropuertos y las fronteras era imposible negociar el Brexit, por lo que parecia que habria un Brexit blando. Al final han hecho un Brexit duro gracias a las cuarentenas.

De Holanda se muy poco, pero una de las claves es que tiene una burbuja inmobiliaria y de deuda privada brutal, y necesita controlar el consumo para que no salga dinero de los balances del sistema bancario.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Mar 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Cada caso es distinto. Habria que ir pais por pais.
> 
> A dia de hoy todos los paises en mayor o menor medida han adoptado la narrativa. Ademas del control social las cuarentenas controlan el consumo para que no salga dinero de los balances del sistema bancario y los paises lo necesitan para que no quiebre el sistema bancario.
> 
> ...



Que salga dinero del sistema bancario...es una afirmación tan generica y diáfana, que en una economia de mercado intervenido por un BCE...no estás diciendo nada.

Un holandés que se compra la Play5 porque están agotadas en tos laos'...está sacando dinero del sistema bancario.

Otro vecino suyo que en vistas a lo que viene..decide meter pasta en BTC...tambien 'saca dinero' del sistema bancario.

Coge el pais que quieras y te sientas más comodo analizando...verás como tiene fallos la teoria..y obviamente ya hemos hecho mucho trabajo de indagación gracias al OP....pero hay sinsentidos inmensos...

Además...USA ahora es el mas covidiano del.mundo en cuanto a relato (ya sabemos que hay estados mas permisivos)...pero no hay diferencia entre hacer segudismo de USA o de China..

Ponerse la mascarilla y decretar lockdowns significa apoyar a China aunque luego el Parlamento de ese país los acuse de GENOCIDIO con los uyghurs? (caso de Holanda)

Joder en misa y repicando..con temas diplomaticos no se puede estar...


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Que salga dinero del sistema bancario...es una afirmación tan generica y diáfana, que en una economia de mercado intervenido por un BCE...no estás diciendo nada.
> 
> Un holandés que se compra la Play5 porque están agotadas en tos laos'...está sacando dinero del sistema bancario.
> 
> Otro vecino suyo que en vistas a lo que viene..decide meter pasta en BTC...tambien 'saca dinero' del sistema bancario.



El turismo era un efecto anti-Cantillon, y hacia que el dinero fluyese a paises como Cuba o Republica Dominicana. Ahora ya no, y eso esta salvando (de momento) al sistema bancario occidental, a costa de hundir en la miseria paises que vivian del turismo. Espana tiene un problema muy gordo precisamente por eso, pero al menos tiene el apoyo del BCE, que mantiene un flujo de oxigeno para mantener con vida el gobierno del Viruelo.

Sobre el BTC si que tienes razon que por ahi escapa dinero del sistema bancario. Uno de los siguientes pasos podria ser cerrar los exchanges del BTC por sorpresa. Eso no mata el BTC, pero lo hace iliquido. Los exchanges son al BTC lo que los negocios de compro-oro son al oro.

Las compras online son mas dificiles de bloquear, porque muchas de ellas son para productos realmente necesarios, sin los que la sociedad no puede funcionar. Podrian bloquear las videoconsolas tipo Play5, pero bloquear producto por producto hiperburocratizaria todo el sistema de comercio y paqueteria, y el comercio retrocederia a niveles de la URSS en los 70.

Lo que hacen es Norkoreanizar la sociedad para reducir el consumo y evitar (al menos temporalmente) la argentinizacion del sistema bancario. Han ido a por el turismo y los viajes en avion porque eran puro despilfarro, pero bloquear cosas como el comercio online va a ser mas dificil. Al final el sistema bancario se va a argentinizar tarde o temprano. Ya ocurrio en Islandia en 2013.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Coge el pais que quieras y te sientas más comodo analizando...verás como tiene fallos la teoria..y obviamente ya hemos hecho mucho trabajo de indagación gracias al OP....pero hay sinsentidos inmensos...



Si, hay muchos sinsentidos. Es muy dificil de entender todo y las normas son dictadas por gente en la sombra que estan por encima de los politicos. Gracias al OP @Spielzeug hemos podido entender muchas cosas.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Ponerse la mascarilla y decretar lockdowns significa apoyar a China aunque luego el Parlamento de ese país los acuse de GENOCIDIO con los uyghurs? (caso de Holanda)



Al principio si, pero despues de 12 meses occidente ha hecho "apropiacion cultural" de la narrativa china. A estas alturas que decreten cuarentenas no tiene nada que ver con el apoyo a China. De hecho Biden, covidianista convencido esta muy agresivo con China, cosa que a mi me ha sorprendido. Cuando le dieron la patada a Trump pense que era porque habian llegado a un acuerdo con China, pero ahora se ve que no fue asi.


----------



## scratch (27 Mar 2021)

Joder, me voy a tener que leer el hilo desde el principio, no me entero de nada.
Me considero un tipo listo, pero últimamente me cuesta hilar fino, no sé si es que le echan algo al agua o que como estan todo el puto día con el kobi y me paso las horas encabronáo con ello no me centro.


----------



## McFly (27 Mar 2021)

El "accidente" del pòrtacontenedores en el CAnal encaja perfectamente 
Dificulta y encarece la manufactura china importada y le dice a los Europeos que hay que gastar en casa, ademas le deja a Putin la via de abrir el artico
Evita que se monte follon con los rusos a priori en UKR, habia un portaviones de camino pòr lo que la cosa se enfria y la fragata española ya se ha retirado de la zona caliente
Europa ha cambiado de bando y está jugando muy bien las cartas
Hay que reconocer que el viruelo no tiene escrupulos pero está cumpliendo
Europa se ha aliado con Rusia _Y China

Ahora falta el meteorito entre gibraltar y ceuta


----------



## mapachën (27 Mar 2021)

McFly dijo:


> El "accidente" del pòrtacontenedores en el CAnal encaja perfectamente
> Dificulta y encarece la manufactura china importada y le dice a los Europeos que hay que gastar en casa, ademas le deja a Putin la via de abrir el artico
> Evita que se monte follon con los rusos a priori en UKR, habia un portaviones de camino pòr lo que la cosa se enfria y la fragata española ya se ha retirado de la zona caliente
> Europa ha cambiado de bando y está jugando muy bien las cartas
> ...



Tu crees??

En estos juegos creo que poco se puede saber.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2021)

El primer post está editado con un resumen de los principales puntos. En vez de resumen un esquema:

1. El sistema monetario es el eje vertebrador de la sociedad y, en el caso del dólar, la base del dominio de su emisor sobre el resto del mundo. El dólar es un arma de guerra económica.

2. No hay estabilidad en los sistemas mometarios. No suelen durar más de 50 años hasta que es sustituido por otro generando grandes transferencias de riqueza y poder en el cambio.

3. Antes del "virus" EEUU y China estaban negociando un nuevo sistema monetario bajo el eufemismo de "acuerdo comercial. Las negociaciones se rompieron en septiembre de 2019 y la prensa China anunció que el mundo debía prepararse para volver al patrón oro ante el abuso de poder de EEUU con el dólar.

4. China, después de hacer acopio de carne congelada por supuestos brotes de gripe aviar y porcina, informa que va a hacer todo lo posible para luchar contra un peligroso "virus" que su prensa identifica como el dólar:






Hay muchas viñetas de la prensa China recogidas en el hilo que dejan claro el trasfondo monetario del conflicto.

5. Medidas de guerra económica sin precedentes (paralización de la producción, del consumo, bloqueo de puertos, etc.) son camufladas como medidas sanitarias para luchar contra un virus indistinguible de la gripe o la neumonía.

6. Tras causar daños irreversibles en la cadena suministros, China está en condiciones de reconstruirla usando el yuan digital que su banco central planea lanzar a finales de 2022 evitando así el uso del dólar en el comercio internacional. Ejemplificado así en su prensa:







8. El colapso de la cadena de distribución y pagos a nivel mundial obliga a la mayoría de los países a adoptar la narrativa vírica después de varios meses diciendo que "sólo es una gripe". Medidas de control social y reducción del consumo no esencial son camufladas como "medidas sanitarias".

9. La divisa digital del gobierno chino, por sus características, supone nuevas reglas de juego en el campo monetario lo cual obliga al resto de bancos centrales a crear la suya propia para poder competir contra la China. Si las nuevas divisas de los bancos centrales están respaldadas por oro o no está por ver (la política China y sus declaraciones al respecto indican que sí, en mi opinión). En cualquier caso, es necesario un nuevo formato de medio de pago con más control por parte de los bancos centrales por si finalmente se respalda con metales el nuevo sistema monetario.

10. El cambio de paradigma monetario es inevitable y todos los grandes actores lo reconocen hablando de "gran reset" o "momento Bretton Woods". Las reglas de juego del nuevo sistema determinarán el reparto de riqueza y poder en el mundo. Estamos en la fase final del "monetario end Game" al que llevan jugando las grandes potencias desde que Nixon abolió el patrón oro. 


__________

Respecto al nuevo sistema monetario que van a crear las CBDCs, parece que China está organizando el esquema y las reglas de juego de forma unilateral ante la falta de voluntad negociadora de los emisores del dólar:









China proposes global rules for central bank digital currencies


China proposed a set of global rules for central bank digital currencies on Thursday, from how they can be used around the world to highly sensitive issues such as monitoring and information sharing.




www.reuters.com





En mi opinión, las reglas que proponen en el artículo sólo son aplicables si hay patrón oro ya que buscan evitar que haya un exceso de emisión de divisas por parte de los bancos centrales. Con patrón oro o sin él, el comercio entre las divisas digitales de los diferentes países se realizarán fuera del dólar y de los sistemas de pagos actuales al ser directamente validados por las partes implicadas en la transacción.


----------



## _______ (27 Mar 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> El turismo era un efecto anti-Cantillon, y hacia que el dinero fluyese a paises como Cuba o Republica Dominicana. Ahora ya no, y eso esta salvando (de momento) al sistema bancario occidental, a costa de hundir en la miseria paises que vivian del turismo. Espana tiene un problema muy gordo precisamente por eso, pero al menos tiene el apoyo del BCE, que mantiene un flujo de oxigeno para mantener con vida el gobierno del Viruelo.
> 
> Sobre el BTC si que tienes razon que por ahi escapa dinero del sistema bancario. Uno de los siguientes pasos podria ser cerrar los exchanges del BTC por sorpresa. Eso no mata el BTC, pero lo hace iliquido. Los exchanges son al BTC lo que los negocios de compro-oro son al oro.
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte cerrando exchanges descentralizados y, peer to peer


----------



## _______ (27 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El primer post está editado con un resumen de los principales puntos. En vez de resumen un esquema:
> 
> 1. El sistema monetario es el eje vertebrador de la sociedad y, en el caso del dólar, la base del dominio de su emisor sobre el resto del mundo. El dólar es un arma de guerra económica.
> 
> ...



Olvidate de patron oro es inauditable. Lo que viene es patron bitcoin y un ecosistrma de criptomonedas publicas y privadas


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Olvidate de patron oro es inauditable. Lo que viene es patron bitcoin y un ecosistrma de criptomonedas publicas y privadas









Publicado recientemente por la prensa China sobre el ascenso de BTC... 

Como a todos los sicoiners, la codicia os ciega la razón. El patrón Bitcoin es inviable, su capacidad para validar transacciones es ridícula. Haz números tu mismo, yo los hice en este hilo:






Economía: - Bitcoin no sirve como patrón monetario mundial


Bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago a nivel mundial. Sólo puede procesar 2.000 transacciones cada diez minutos, para que cada persona del planeta pudiese hacer su primera transacción con BTC (para adquirirlos por primera vez) serían necesarios casi doscientos años para completar la transición al...




www.burbuja.info





Por último, la prensa oficial del país con mayor capacidad para validar transacciones (lo que los sicoiners llamáis "mineros" para que la gente lo procese como algo similar e oro), dice que de criptomoneda mundial de referencia nada de nada porque no genera confianza:






World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Este artículo hay que leerlo si quieres entender qué está ocurriendo a nivel monetario.


----------



## _______ (27 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 609976
> 
> 
> Publicado recientemente por la prensa China sobre el ascenso de BTC...
> ...



Si seguro que el oro es mas verificabole en transactions cuando siquiera saves si es oro O tungsteno. 

A china key encantaria que fuese el oro por que lleva años muchos acumulando. El bitcoin no entraba en sus planes, pero es lo que viene. 

No se va a volver para atras. Es Como si dijeras que la mujer volvera a la cocina. Olvidate.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Si seguro que el oro es mas verificabole en transactions cuando siquiera saves si es oro O tungsteno.
> 
> A china key encantaria que fuese el oro por que lleva años muchos acumulando. El bitcoin no entraba en sus planes, pero es lo que viene.
> 
> No se va a volver para atras. Es Como si dijeras que la mujer volvera a la cocina. Olvidate.



No se está hablando del grado de certidumbre en la validación porque ese no es el problema de BTC. El problema es la ridícula cantidad de transacciones que puede validar según su protocolo.

Con el tiempo voy aprendiendo a no discutir con sicoiners cuya capacidad para razonar está limitada por la codicia y el criptoenamoramiento a su inversión.

Así que te doy la razón: los Estados van a adoptar un sistema de pago que no garantiza que sus transacciones vayan a sean validadas en una base de datos auditable por potencias rivales y cuyos activos pueden ser hackeados desde fuera de las fronteras donde tienen el monopolio de la fuerza.

Todo ventajas para los Estados soberanos... 

Dejo el off topic recurrente de los sicoiners, si quieres hablar del patrón monetario Bitcoin podemos seguir en el hilo al respecto que he dejado en el post anterior .


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2021)

Hablar de que se acaba el petróleo mientras los países productores recortan la producción para que no se derrumben los precios me parece que no tiene mucho sentido...

La narrativa sobre el petróleo, como recurso estratégico que es, está contaminada por muchos intereses que hacen difícil saber que ocurre realmente. Empezando por que no hay acuerdo sobre su origen en el que hay dos posturas:

1. La "ciencia oficial" dice que los hidrocarburos son una especie de sopa de dinosaurio fermentada que se lleva acabando desde los años setenta

2. Los rusos dicen que es de origen abiótico.

Viendo que hay hidrocarburos en titán, lo de la sopa de dinosaurio tiene poco sentido en mi opinión:








Titán (satélite) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Pero vamos que no se ven indicios en la prensa China de que la lucha contra el "virus-dolar" esté motivada por el peak oil...


----------



## _______ (27 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No se está hablando del grado de certidumbre en la validación porque ese no es el problema de BTC. El problema es la ridícula cantidad de transacciones que puede validar según su protocolo.
> 
> Con el tiempo voy aprendiendo a no discutir con sicoiners cuya capacidad para razonar está limitada por la codicia y el criptoenamoramiento a su inversión.
> 
> ...



Cualquier transaccion en oro siempre va a tardar mas que y si es una moneda centralizada el coste a pagar es la centraoizacion la corrupcion y todo el coste burocratico y de recursos para mantener todo eso que es mucho mas que lo que consume bitcoin


En definitva el oro es mas lento y mas caro que bitcoin y la moneda centralizada es susceptible de corrupcion y mas costosa y al final lo que hace es la vida mucho mas lenta y farragosa por la propia corrupcion y burocracia.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Mar 2021)

tiro de jabalí...

no me creo que sea para hablar del 'clima'....seguramente del 'clima pre-bélico'...eso si me lo creo...









Biden invites Russia, China to first global climate talks


WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden is including rivals Vladimir Putin of Russia and Xi Jinping of China among the invitees to the first big climate talks of his administration, an event the U...




apnews.com


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> tiro de jabalí...
> 
> no me creo que sea para hablar del 'clima'....seguramente del 'clima pre-bélico'...eso si me lo creo...



Van a hablar del cambio climatico. Los de los "billetes verdes" no se van a achantar. O los chinos ceden o les bloquean el trafico de contenedores a Europa. No se puede ser mas explicito.


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 3. Antes del "virus" EEUU y China estaban negociando un nuevo sistema monetario bajo el eufemismo de "acuerdo comercial. Las negociaciones se rompieron en septiembre de 2019 y la prensa China anunció que el mundo debía prepararse para volver al patrón oro ante el abuso de poder de EEUU con el dólar.



¿en qué fecha exacta ocurrió esa ruptura de negociaciones?

Lo pregunto porque el 16 de septiembre de 2019 hubo un pánico gordo en el mercado de repos. Hasta ahora no he leido ninguna explicación coherente de aquel pánico, y le echan la culpa al trading algorítmico.

Cuando los analístas orgánicos culpan al trading informatizado es que hay gato encerrado, y el pánico a un credit crunch podría haber tenido mucho que ver con aquella ruptura de negociaciones.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2021)

Viñeta sobre el boicot al algodón de Xinjang por motivos humanitarios (dicen que se utiliza mano de obra esclava).

Las medidas de guerra económica tienen que justificarse con alguna narrativa, derechos humanos en este caso. Para proteger a la minoría uigur, van a boicotear a su principal producto de exportación lo cual va a empobrecer a la población con el objetivo último de desestabilizar la región.

Curioso que pongan un escudo de plata a la planta de algodón. 

Los chinos posiblemente tomen alguna contramedida, iremos viendo... Lo que está claro es que la guerra económica se está intensificando


----------



## frankie83 (28 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 610931
> 
> 
> Viñeta sobre el boicot al algodón de Xinjang por motivos humanitarios (dicen que se utiliza mano de obra esclava).
> ...



ayer leí un poco ese enlace a globaltimes que pusiste.. a parte de ese artículo me he leído dos o tres, y es acojonante el estilo directo y en plural maiestatis que adopta el periódico para discurrir de Taiwán (que los americanos no se acerquen ni para hablar o se arrepentirán los taiwaneses) o contra la campaña del algodón (el pueblo chino no aceptamos chantajes) y básicamente sobre cualquier cuestión 

muy distinto del decir nada de nuestros políticos


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿en qué fecha exacta ocurrió esa ruptura de negociaciones?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque el 16 de septiembre de 2019 hubo un pánico gordo en el mercado de repos. Hasta ahora no he leido ninguna explicación coherente de aquel pánico, y le echan la culpa al trading algorítmico.
> 
> ...



Disculpa, estaba convencido de que el artículo sobre la vuelta al patrón oro era de septiembre pero lo he vuelto a mirar y es del 25 de agosto.

A la fecha de publicar un artículo con tal declaración de intenciones, las negociaciones tenían que estar ya rotas.

Ese artículo es una declaración de guerra al dólar y responde a la propuesta previa del gobernador del Banco central inglés que sugería sustituir al dólar con una criptodivisa. Cuando el mercado de repos empezó a hacer cosas raras en septiembre, ya había una guerra económica contra el dólar en marcha.


----------



## socrates99 (29 Mar 2021)

Evergreen empresa Taiwanesa.
Si esto no es un causus belli frente a China es que estamos ciegos.
Se va a poner la cosa caliente muy pronto


----------



## sans-pisito (29 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Disculpa, estaba convencido de que el artículo sobre la vuelta al patrón oro era de septiembre pero lo he vuelto a mirar y es del 25 de agosto.
> 
> A la fecha de publicar un artículo con tal declaración de intenciones, las negociaciones tenían que estar ya rotas.
> 
> Ese artículo es una declaración de guerra al dólar y responde a la propuesta previa del gobernador del Banco central inglés que sugería sustituir al dólar con una criptodivisa. Cuando el mercado de repos empezó a hacer cosas raras en septiembre, ya había una guerra económica contra el dólar en marcha.



Seguramente el miedo al credit crunch era en parte debido a que se sabia que las negociaciones China-USA estaban rotas. En 2008 China compro grandes cantidades de bonos USA, y eso fue lo que ayudo a aliviar el credit crunch entonces. Aunque todo eso apenas se comenta en la prensa, los traders tienen esa informacion y eso seguramente influyo en el panico del mercado de repos. Tambien debio de haber otras razones para el panico, pero yo no las se y hay un gran silencio sobre el asunto. Los analistas lo unico que hacen es culpar al trading con programas de ordenador.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @sans-pisito : creo que en el caso de Astérix más que predicciones son advertencias por parte de los servicios secretos Franceses.
> 
> Son alegorías que describen una situación monetaria y señalan un culpable que recibe su merecido. En el caso de la hoz de oro, en torno al año de su publicación, los países europeos comenzaron a cambiar su dólares por oro.
> 
> ...











'Astérix tras las huellas del Grifo', la nueva aventura del galo, llegará a las librerías el 21 de octubre


Astérix tras las huellas del Grifo, así se titula la entrega número 39 de las aventuras de los habitantes de la irreductible aldea gala, una nueva historia firmada de nuevo por el guionista Jean-Yves Ferri y el dibujante Didier Conrad que saldrá a la venta el 21 de octubre.




www.20minutos.es




Sale una nueva aventura en la que los héroes galos van en busca de un grifo.

Los grifos son criaturas mitológicas conocidas por esconder grandes cantidades de oro en sus guaridas... No revelan de que va en detalle pero parece que los servicios secretos Franceses siguen enviando mensajes de advertencia dentro de una alegoría monetaria en las historias de Astérix y Obélix.

Quién puede tener escondido oro en su guarida que va a recibir la visita de Astérix y Obélix?


----------



## llabiegu (30 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 'Astérix tras las huellas del Grifo', la nueva aventura del galo, llegará a las librerías el 21 de octubre
> 
> 
> Astérix tras las huellas del Grifo, así se titula la entrega número 39 de las aventuras de los habitantes de la irreductible aldea gala, una nueva historia firmada de nuevo por el guionista Jean-Yves Ferri y el dibujante Didier Conrad que saldrá a la venta el 21 de octubre.
> ...



UK tiene las reservas de oro de media Europa y no es muy partidario de devolverlas. Si te vas de la UE es con todas las consecuencias.


----------



## Ele (30 Mar 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 'Astérix tras las huellas del Grifo', la nueva aventura del galo, llegará a las librerías el 21 de octubre
> 
> 
> Astérix tras las huellas del Grifo, así se titula la entrega número 39 de las aventuras de los habitantes de la irreductible aldea gala, una nueva historia firmada de nuevo por el guionista Jean-Yves Ferri y el dibujante Didier Conrad que saldrá a la venta el 21 de octubre.
> ...



Las fuerzas armadas francesas se preparan para una guerra de alta intensidad

Casualidad.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Mar 2021)

Lo que no entiendo..es...porque meter a la ciudadanía en esto?

Todo esto es nuevo joder..

Antes el battlefield estaba definido al territorio comanche....

porque ahora todo el campo de batalla..es GLOBAL?

joder hasta un amigo flanders me dice...que cree como si los gobiernos protegieran a la población de bombardeos o guerra de precisón 4.0...

me viene a la cabeza la frase de Hilaria Clinton ''Can we drone that guy?' ...cuando sugirió darle plomo a Snowden con un MQ9 Reaper


----------



## algemeine (30 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo..es...porque meter a la ciudadanía en esto?
> 
> Todo esto es nuevo joder..
> 
> ...



Muy facil, la proxima guerra se librara casa por casa, calle por calle barrio por barrio. Sera de la noche a la mañana, posiblemente en tu escalera tienes al enemigo.


----------



## Knucklehead (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Ds_84 (31 Mar 2021)

Knucklehead dijo:


>



si pones flightradar está toda Europa petada de aviones cartografiandolo TODO.

Y UK de maniobras diarias con aviones de cadetes de la RAF.


----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

De un foro de reddit relacionado con una acción, cuyo nombre cada vez parece menos casualidad (GameStop).



El TODO corto

DD
*TL; DR- Citadel y sus amigos han puesto en corto el mercado de bonos del tesoro hasta el olvido utilizando el mercado de repos. Citadel es propietaria de una empresa llamada Palafox Trading y los utiliza para comercializar y vender valores de tesorería EXCLUSIVAMENTE. Palafox administra un fondo para Citadel: el Citadel Global Fixed Income Master Fund LTD. Los activos totales de más de $ 123 MIL MILLONES y el 80% son propiedad de inversionistas extraterritoriales en las Islas Caimán. Sus acuerdos de recompra inversa se rehipotecan TOTALMENTE y NO PUEDEN pagar sus propios acuerdos de recompra hasta que alguien los pague, primero. TODA la economía financiera mundial se basa en un sistema de reserva fraccionaria que está comenzando a experimentar LA MADRE DE TODOS LOS LLAMADOS AL MARGEN.
ESTA es la razón por la que DTC y FICC exigen un aumento en los depósitos SLR. La locura ha cerrado oficialmente el círculo.*
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Mis compañeros simios,
Después de escribir Citadel Has No Clothes , no pude evitar un problema IMPORTANTE: _¿por qué tienen un balance lleno de derivados financieros en lugar de acciones físicas? Incluso Melvin mantiene su exposición a derivados en aproximadamente el 20% ... ( __whalewisdom.com__ , Melvin Capital 13F - 2020)_
El concepto de un instrumento de cobertura es proteger contra las fluctuaciones de precios. Ojalá lo hagas bien y hagas una buena predicción, pero tener una cartera con un 80% de derivados literalmente ... UNA LOCURA absoluta ... es todo lo OPUESTO de lo que debería suceder ... así que, ¿QUÉ está pasando?
Dividamos esto en 4 partes:

*Acuerdos de recompra y recompra inversa*
*Bonos del Tesoro*
*Comercio de Palafox*
*Fin de juego de vendedores cortos*
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ok, 4 sencillos pasos ... lo más simple posible.
*Paso 1: Acuerdos de recompra y recompra inversa.*
_WTF son ellos?_
Un acuerdo de recompra es muy parecido a un préstamo. Si tiene un plátano grande y jugoso por valor de $ 1,000,000 y necesita algo de efectivo rápido, un acuerdo de recompra podría ser adecuado para usted. Simplemente lleve ese plátano a una casa de empeño y empeñelo por unos días, pida prestado algo de efectivo y vuelva a comprar su plátano más tarde (más algunos accesorios en interés). Esto crea una responsabilidad para usted porque tiene que volver a comprarlo, a menos que quiera incumplir y perder su gran y hermoso plátano. Independientemente, o lo compras de nuevo o lo pierdes. Un repositorio inverso es la forma en que la casa de _empeño_ contabilizaría esta transacción.
_¿Por qué importan?_
Los repos y los repos inversos son la _VIDA_ de la liquidez financiera mundial. Permiten conversiones SUPER RÁPIDAS de valores a efectivo. El acuerdo de recompra que acabo de describir se lleva a cabo a diario con los fondos de cobertura y los bancos comerciales. De hecho, el monto presentado para los acuerdos de recompra hoy (29/3) fue de $ 40.354 MIL MILLONES. Esta cantidad representa el REPO DE UN DÍA que vence el 30/3. Así que sí, préstamos SUPER a corto plazo, generalmente unos días. Probablemente no sea una sorpresa que en 2008 la opción de garantía para los acuerdos de recompra fueran valores respaldados por hipotecas.
Lehman Brothers se declaró en quiebra porque clasificaron de manera fraudulenta los acuerdos de recompra como ventas. Puedes hacer tu propia investigación sobre esto, pero te daré un rápido y sucio:
Lehman iría a un banco y pediría dinero en efectivo. El banco pediría una garantía a cambio y Lehman ofrecería valores respaldados por hipotecas (MBS). _Es genial tener tantas hipotecas en su balance, pero qué bueno que es si tiene que esperar 30 AÑOS por el efectivo_ ... Entonces Lehman entregó su garantía al banco y registró estos préstamos como _ventas en_ lugar de cuentas por pagar, con sin intención de volver a comprarlos. Esto exageró _EXTREMADAMENTE_ sus ingresos. Cuando el mercado comenzó a darse cuenta de lo mierdosos que eran en realidad estos valores "AAA" (gracias a Michael BRRRRRRRRy y amigos), dejaron de ser aceptados como garantía para los préstamos repo. Todos sabemos lo que pasó después.
La tasa de interés en 2008 sobre los repos comenzó a subir a medida que el costo de pedir dinero prestado se disparó. Esto sucede porque *la garantía ya no es atractiva en comparación con el efectivo. *Mi cuento favorito antes de dormir es cómo la Fed intervino y compró todos los activos tóxicos y mezquinos para salvar la economía de los Estados Unidos. Literalmente le pagaron a Fannie & Freddie más de $ 190 mil millones en rescates.

Unos años más tarde, MF Global sufriría la misma suerte cuando su exposición a repos en Europa provocó una llamada de margen masiva. Su exposición extranjera a los acuerdos de recompra fue de casi *4,5 veces* su capital total. Tanto Lehman como MF Global se encontraron en un enigma de liquidez importante y se vieron obligados a declararse en quiebra. Sin mencionar las otras pérdidas en las que incurrieron otras instituciones financieras ... consulte esta lista para ver los totales del rescate .
Pero ... ¿sabías que esto sucedió OTRA VEZ en 2019?

En lugar del aumento gradual de las tarifas, la maldita cosa se disparó al *10% DURANTE LA NOCHE* . Este pequeño problema casi arruinó todo el espectáculo. Es una ENORME bandera roja porque muestra cómo el sistema DEBE permanecer en control estricto: un desliz y se acabó el juego.
El motivo del repunte se debió una vez más a la falta de liquidez. La reserva federal declaró que había dos catalizadores principales (haga clic en el enlace): ambos eliminaron los fondos necesarios que habrían impulsado el mercado de repos al día siguiente. Básicamente, su cuenta corriente estaba vacía y su factura de servicios públicos rebotó.
Se hizo evidente que se necesitaba OTRA inyección de efectivo para evitar que todo el maldito sistema colapsara. _La razón es que las instituciones NO tenían suficiente exceso de liquidez disponible_ . Las instituciones financieras necesitaban un reemplazo rápido para el MBS, y J-POW tenía lo correcto. $ FED go BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Paso 2: Bonos del Tesoro*
¿Has oído hablar del mercado de bonos? Bueno, es el hermanastro pelirrojo del mercado STONK.
El gobierno de los Estados Unidos le vende un bono del tesoro por $ 1,000 y promete pagarle intereses dependiendo de cuánto tiempo lo tenga. Podría ser el 1%, podría ser el 3%; podría ser de 3 meses, podría ser de 10 años. Independientemente, el punto es que la compra del bono del Tesoro de los EE. UU., Junto con valores respaldados por hipotecas, permitió a la Fed seguir inyectando liquidez ilimitada en el mercado de repos. Seguramente, la liquidez ya no será un problema, ¿verdad?
Ahora ... tome el escenario de recompra de la historia de Lehman Brothers, pero en lugar de usar ÚNICAMENTE valores respaldados por hipotecas, agregue el bono del Tesoro de EE. UU.: Principalmente el de 10 años. Tenga en cuenta que los MBS todavía prevalecen en el 19,1% de todas las transacciones de recompra, pero el bono del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos ahora representa un enorme 67%.

Por ahora, solo sepa que el Tesoro de los EE. UU. Ha reemplazado al MBS como la fuente dominante de liquidez en el mercado de repos.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Paso 3: Palafox Trading*
¿Has oído hablar de Palafox Trading? Yo tampoco. Está destinado a ser así.
Palafox Trading es un creador de mercado para acuerdos de recompra. Inicialmente, parecen ser una empresa comercial inocente, pero sus estados financieros revelaron un pequeño secreto:

¿Me estás tomando el pelo? ... Debería haberlo sabido ...
POR SUPUESTO, Citadel tiene su propio mercado de repos privado.
¿Quién más está en este pozo negro?

Hice esto usando el estado financiero mencionado anteriormente, que muestra todos los beneficiarios del GFIL

Todo entra en el Fondo Maestro de Renta Fija Global Citadel ... Esto controla *$ 123,218,147,399* (ESO MIL MILLONES) en activos bajo administración ... Sé que las cuentas en el extranjero son técnicamente legales para los fondos de cobertura ... pero cuando miras las tenencias detalladas de estos fondos en el formulario ADV más reciente de Citadel , me da escalofríos ...
Formulario ADV página 105-106 ....

Ok ... ok ... déjame aclarar esto ...

El mercado de repos proporciona liquidez INMEDIATA a los fondos de cobertura y otras instituciones financieras
Después del colapso de MBS en 2008, el Tesoro de EE. UU. Lo reemplazó como el activo líquido de elección.
Citadel posee el 100% de Palafox Trading, que es un creador de mercado para acuerdos de recompra
Este creador de mercado proporciona liquidez al Global Fixed Income Master Fund LTD (GFIL) a través de Citadel Advisors
El 80% de sus $ 123,218,147,399 en activos bajo administración pertenecen a entidades en las Islas Caimán.
Ok ..... Rompí los papeles de las bermudas, el paraíso y panamá y descubrí que todos estos fondos se reducen a unos pocos administradores, pero no puedo imputarles nada por lavado de dinero ... Sin embargo, si hay SIEMPRE fue un caso para ello, sospecharía mucho de este ...
El nivel de sombra en todo esto es INCREÍBLE ... No debería haber NINGÚN ESPACIO para un grupo de inversión tan grande como Citadel para ocultar esta mierda ... absolutamente ridículo ...
El hecho de que haya tanta influencia extranjera sobre nuestro mercado de bonos y repos, que controla la liquidez de nuestro país, es MUY preocupante.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


.../...


----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

.../...

*Paso 4: Fin del juego de vendedores cortos*
Muy bien, sé que esto es mucho para asimilar ...
He estado escribiendo esta publicación durante una semana, así que leerlo todo de una vez probablemente te hará explotar ... Pero ahora finalmente podemos comenzar a armar todo esto.
Ok, ¿recuerdas cómo expliqué que la tasa de recompra comenzó a subir en el 2008 porque *la garantía ya no era atractiva en comparación con el efectivo? Eso significa que no había suficiente liquidez en el sistema. *Bueno, esta vez está sucediendo el efecto OPUESTO. Desde marzo de 2020, la tasa de préstamos a corto plazo (tasa repo) casi ha caído al *0.0% ...*
https://www.newyorkfed.org/markets/treasury-repo-reference-rates

Entonces, la Fed imprime dinero gratis, el mercado de repos está prestando dinero gratis y básicamente NO hay diferencia entre la garantía que se presta y el efectivo que se recibe. Con todo este dinero gratis circulando, no es de extrañar por qué el precio de la tesorería de 10 años ha ido disminuyendo.
De hecho, los fondos de cobertura están TAN seguros de que la tesorería a 10 años seguirá cayendo, que han *acortado el mercado de bonos a 10 años. *No estoy hablando de cortocircuitos especulativos, me refiero a acortarlo hasta el olvido como si hubieran acortado acciones.
¿No me crees?
Los fondos de cobertura como Citadel Advisors primero deben ubicar el bono del tesoro para canjearlos por efectivo en el mercado de repos. Es extremadamente difícil hacer esto con la Fed porque están atados a BS del gobierno, por lo que encuentran un prestamista en el mercado. Ahora, ¿a quién sabría Citadel que es un administrador de activos?
Quizás el MISMO administrador de activos del que piden prestadas acciones: BlackRock . Ahora es obvio por qué el gobierno de Estados Unidos recurrió a BlackRock para comprar sus bonos del tesoro .

Así que BlackRock compra un montón de bonos del tesoro y los mantiene en reserva para coberturas como Citadel en corto. Citadel llega y pide el bono, lo arrojan a Palafox Trading y cobran su efectivo. Entonces, ¿qué sucede cuando deben pagar su acuerdo de recompra? Seguramente para DIOS hay suficientes lazos flotando alrededor, ¿verdad? *No, a menos que los fondos de cobertura como Citadel hayan puesto en corto más bonos de los que están disponibles.*
Aquí está la evidencia.
Ha habido 3 casos durante el año pasado en los que la tasa de recompra cayó por debajo de la tasa de "fallas" de -3.0%. El 4 de marzo de 2021, la tasa de recompra alcanzó el -4,25%, lo que significa que los inversores estaban dispuestos a PAGAR a alguien *un* interés del *4,25%* para prestar SU PROPIO DINERO a cambio de un bono del tesoro a 10 años.
Esta es una señal importante de una contracción en el mercado de tesorería. Es MAYOR desesperación encontrar lazos. Con la reserva federal comprándolos mensualmente en el mercado abierto, deja espacio para una escasez cuando llega la llamada de repo. Si una entidad como BlackRock no ha comprado más bonos del tesoro desde que los prestó, los fondos de cobertura como Citadel simplemente no pueden cubrir a menos que vayan al mercado y PAGEN al tenedor de bonos por su bono. Es, literalmente, la misma historia que todas las acciones muy en corto.
¿Todavía no está convencido?
A fines de 2020, Palafox Trading enumeró *$ 31,257,102,000 (MIL MILLONES)* en acuerdos de *reposo* BRUTOS. *$ 30,576,918,000* (MIL MILLONES) estuvieron directamente relacionados con la recompra de bonos del tesoro ...


Pero, ¿qué pasa con sus acuerdos de recompra inversa? ¿No tienen activos para COMPRAR bonos del tesoro? SEGURO .. Eche un vistazo ..
https://sec.report/CIK/0001284170

¿Mira alla? TE DIJO QUE LO HABÍAN CUBIERTO ...
Yeaaaah ... ahora lee la letra pequeña.
Sé que los totales son ligeramente diferentes al saldo anterior, pero ambos son de 2020. Así es como se presentan. Compruébelo usted mismo. (https://sec.report/CIK/0001284170)

Entonces no, no lo tienen cubierto. ¿Por qué? Debido a que nuestro sistema financiero POS permite la rehipotecación, es por eso. Es una palabra muy elegante para usar los montos que se le adeudan como garantía para otra transacción. En el caso de que el partido no cumpla, *TÚ TAMBIÉN* .
Esto significa que los valores que Palafox está esperando recibir, YA se han comprometido a pagar los bonos que actualmente DEBEN con otra persona.
¿Te suena familiar? ¿Prometes devolver algo con algo que aún no tienes? Básicamente necesitas esperar a Ted, pagarle a Steve, pagarle a Jan, pagarle a Mark, pagarle a ti, para que puedas pagarle a Fred, para que Fred pueda ... Sí, REAAAAL seguro ...
OH, y por cierto, el problema está empeorando.

https://sec.report/CIK/0001284170

https://sec.report/CIK/0001284170

La cantidad en *2020* TODAVÍA es + 100% mayor que en 2019, DESPUÉS de la compensación (que es aún más tonta).
https://sec.report/CIK/0001284170

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Todo esto me hizo preguntarme cuál es el saldo de la FICC para los depósitos del tesoro ... Para aquellos de ustedes que no lo saben, la FICC es una rama de la DTCC que se ocupa de valores gubernamentales.
Al igual que la regla DTC actualizada para los depósitos de liquidez suplementarios que se calculan a lo largo del día, la FICC también calcula esta cantidad en lo que respecta a los valores del tesoro varias veces durante el día.
¿Le sorprendería que la FICC tenga $ 47,000,000,000 (MIL MILLONES) solo en DEPÓSITOS para bonos del tesoro sin liquidar? *$ 47,000,000,000!?!?!?
¿PUEDES IMAGINAR LO ASTRONÓMICO QUE DEBE SER EL MARGEN REAL?*

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hay DEMASIADA evidencia, de DEMASIADOS eventos separados, que apuntan al inminente incumplimiento de algo grande. Eso es todo lo que se va a necesitar. Cuando Ted no puede pagarle a Steve, significa que el pánico ya ha comenzado. Solo mire lo fácil que fue que la tasa de recompra se disparara durante la noche en 2019 ...
Ya estamos empezando a ver las consecuencias de la actualización de SLR con Archegos, Nomura y Credit Suisse. Esto es solo una muestra de lo que está por venir ... y ahora sabemos que el mercado de bonos representa un catalizador aún MÁS GRANDE para desencadenar este evento ... y ya está sucediendo.
Dicho esto, las cosas finalmente empezaron a tener sentido ... Citadel no NECESITA acciones si su estrategia de inversión se queda corta en TODO en lugar de quedarse larga. ¿Por qué molestarse en poseer acciones? BlackRock y otros administradores de activos simplemente se los prestan cuando necesita realizar una llamada de margen para acciones y bonos.
Sus sistemas HFT les permiten manipular el mercado a su favor, por lo que NO hay forma de que puedan fallar ... a menos que ... un grupo de degenerados decidieran ignorar la toma de ganancias ...
Pero eso NUNCA sucedería, ¿verdad?
...equivocado...
solo nos gustan los stonks
DIAMANTE.F *


No se si será correcto ni si será la causa o la excusa, quien sabe.


----------



## jorlau (31 Mar 2021)

En mi opinión de ignorante es que 2008 va a parecer un juego de niños.

El OP creo que puede dar buenos consejos.


----------



## llabiegu (31 Mar 2021)

jorlau dijo:


> .../...
> 
> *Paso 4: Fin del juego de vendedores cortos*
> Muy bien, sé que esto es mucho para asimilar ...
> ...



vaya currada, suena coherente. Por mucho menos que esto estallo Lemman Brothers, vamos un juego de niños.
Si revienta el sistema no se ahora mismo que puede haber seguro aparte de tener oro fisico.


----------



## fff (31 Mar 2021)

Si revientan el sistema ordenadamente, tendremos que seguir sus reglas, porque no tenemos las armas. El oro puede ser una opción... hasta cierto punto. Dentro de la dictadura xxx no se cual puede ser la opción menos mala.
Si hay un colapso del sistema -que no puedan controlar-, me parece que el plomo y el acero serán los dueños y el resto 'walkers'.
Si quieren que nos pongamos QR creo que prefiero el colapso. No me gusta que me obliguen a nada.


----------



## Gusman (31 Mar 2021)

llabiegu dijo:


> vaya currada, suena coherente. Por mucho menos que esto estallo Lemman Brothers, vamos un juego de niños.
> Si revienta el sistema no se ahora mismo que puede haber seguro aparte de tener oro fisico.



Arma de fuego y tierras.


----------



## LMLights (2 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Arma de fuego y tierras.



Guerra Fria 2.0



Por alusiones

FARSA COVID - EVENTO 201 18 Octubre 2019








El Evento 201 pronosticó una pandemia de coronavirus


Dos meses antes de que apareciera el primer infectado en Wuhan, una reunión de expertos hizo un simulacro de una pandemia por coronavirus




www.espaciomisterio.com




PROXIMA ESTACION - COACCIÓN NUCLEAR
GUERRA FRIA AMENAZA NUCLEAR - OTAN CMX Drill 22 Octubre de 2019


La OTAN simula guerra nuclear en Europa – Pressenza







Parece que el analisto (Enrique Delgado), sabe algunas cosas.








Boris Johnson is playing a dangerous nuclear game | Serhii Plokhy


The world is more unstable and unpredictable than even during the cold war, says professor of history Serhii Plokhy




www.theguardian.com





GIBRALTAR Y BALEARES como TARGET








A source reported on the assignment of a Russian submarine missing from NATO radars - The Eastern Herald


The submarine of the Black Sea Fleet "Rostov-on-Don" passed the Strait of Gibraltar submerged and is currently moving to the eastern part of the - Report on The Eastern Herald




www.easternherald.com











Estamos en el ojo del huracán Canarias-Gibraltar-Baleares.








España, al frente del grupo naval de la OTAN en el Mediterráneo


El capitán de navío Manuel Aguirre Aldereguía lidera durante un año la flotilla naval de la OTAN en el Mediterráneo




abcblogs.abc.es


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Abr 2021)

Dejo aquí un link del jefe del BIS Agustín Carstens hablando de las CBDCs, operativa de su mecanismo de pago haciendo bypass a la banca tradicional y compitiendo con otros medios de pago privados, de los riesgos potenciales derivados de su uso, etc. Mucha autocomplacencia y, en mi opinión, viviendo en una ficción de control de la situación como "banco central de bancos centrales" salvadores de los problemas que han ido creando ellos mismos con sus políticas monetarias.

Ve las CBDCs como un proyecto colaborativo entre diferentes bancos centrales y minimiza sus posibles consecuencias geopolíticas derivadas del uso de las CBDCs fuera de las fronteras del emisor (currency substitution). Dice que su naturaleza digital por si misma no basta para imponerse como divisa de reserva mundial. 

Dejo lo que me ha parecido más relevante porque, aunque intente quitar importancia al asunto, la "sustitución de divisa", es decir, el uso cotidiano de CBDCs fuera de sus fronteras es el objetivo declarado de China. Y creo que saben que la naturaleza digital por si misma no es suficiente para su uso como reserva de valor mundial, hace falta algo más... 

En fin, que no le preocupan los riesgos del sistema de CBDCs pero no para de hablar de ello en sus discursos para tranquilizar al resto de bancos centrales que si que parecen preocupados por los efectos que puedan tener.









Central bank digital currencies: putting a big idea into practice


Remarks by Agustín Carstens, General Manager of the BIS, at the Peterson Institute for International Economics (PIIE) discussion on Central Bank Digital Currencies, Basel, 31 March 2021.




www.bis.org








> Moreover, there are policy tools in recipient economies to address the concerns of digital currency substitution. In particular, robust legal tender provisions may promote the use of the national ccurrency in domestic payments. Above all, central banks must continue to ensure the stability of the domestic currency so users prefer it to foreign CBDCs.
> 
> Third, some have argued that there is a first-mover advantage in CBDCs, or even that CBDCs could become an instrument of international reserve currency competition or of geopolitics.23
> 
> ...





Se le ve confiado en que se está coordinando la integración del sistema de las diferentes CBDCs a través de los diferentes centros de innovación del BIS incluyendo a China. Pero el tema de las CBDCs y la carrera de los bancos centrales por sacar la suya propia, no ha sido una idea suya. Ha sido una decisión unilateral China que es quien va imponiendo su agenda obligando al resto a adaptarse a las reglas de juego que van creando con sus medidas.

PD. Mejor el leer el PDF. El video es soporífero, un discurso (mal) leído en un tono adormecedor...


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Abr 2021)

Estamos en una guerra económica cuyos resultados ya han dañado la cadena de distribución de números productos y materias primas así como la cadena de pagos lo que ha obligado a los bancos centrales a la mayor emisión de masa monetaria para evitar el colapso.

Tanto la cadena de distribución como la cadena de pagos son objetivos en esta guerra y, en caso de agravarse el conflicto podemos llegar a ver desabastecimiento de productos o hiperinflación de las divisas estatales. En estos escenarios, lo mejor es ser lo más autosuficiente posible (casa, huerto y animales) para verse afectado lo menos posible. Una vez resuelto el tema refugio, si todavía queda algo de dinero estatal, creo que conviene tener metales preciosos ya que son una reserva de valor al margen de los estados y no tienen riesgo contraparte.

Dejo aquí mi experiencia con el tema refugio con animales y huerta por si a alguien le sirve:






Sobre "dejar de remar"


Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de...




www.burbuja.info





Aún siendo una inversión modesta, no deja de ser bastante dinero, especialmente para gente joven. Tal vez sea necesario que se junten varios para hacerlo pero creo que merece la pena ocurra lo que ocurra... A las buenas tienes una casa para ir de vacaciones. A las malas puede evitar pasar situaciones muy complicadas en la ciudad si falla la cadena de distribución o de pagos.

Un saludo y suerte en cualquier escenario!


----------



## Harkkonen (3 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en una guerra económica cuyos resultados ya han dañado la cadena de distribución de números productos y materias primas así como la cadena de pagos lo que ha obligado a los bancos centrales a la mayor emisión de masa monetaria para evitar el colapso.
> 
> Tanto la cadena de distribución como la cadena de pagos son objetivos en esta guerra y, en caso de agravarse el conflicto podemos llegar a ver desabastecimiento de productos o hiperinflación de las divisas estatales. En estos escenarios, lo mejor es ser lo más autosuficiente posible (casa, huerto y animales) para verse afectado lo menos posible. Una vez resuelto el tema refugio, si todavía queda algo de dinero estatal, creo que conviene tener metales preciosos ya que son una reserva de valor al margen de los estados y no tienen riesgo contraparte.
> 
> ...



Vivir mal en el presente por si en el futuro pasa algo apocalíptico...

Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Vellón (4 Abr 2021)

Me animo a aportar, aunque me tengo que leer cada post tres veces para entenderlo  y quizá peque de torpe o de cortedad de miras, alguna cosa me ha quedado un poco Paco en el traslado a mi micromundo de letras



Ds_84 dijo:


> La libra se está apreciando una barbaridad...y parece que no paran de encontrarle 'fallos a su vacuna' (neolengua).



Si, la sigo casi a diario y no retrocede ni un ápice, espero que no vuelva a valores de primeros 2000... ¿Cuáles pueden ser las razones? (pregunto) el despegue ha sido a raíz del Brexit sin duda. Supongo que la City y lo que se cuece tiene todo que ver pero ni idea.



sans-pisito dijo:


> A dia de hoy todos los paises en mayor o menor medida han adoptado la narrativa. Ademas del control social las cuarentenas controlan el consumo para que no salga dinero de los balances del sistema bancario y los paises lo necesitan para que no quiebre el sistema bancario.



Vale, esto es como cuando era chavala que mi madre me daba la tabarra con comer en casa un pincho de tortilla y no gastarme el dinero en un pincho fuera. Por un lado yo conseguía el "bien" deseado (tortilla) a precio de coste y así la plusvalía quedaba disponible para otros menesteres más sofisticados, por otro ese dinerillo (renta) también se quedaba en el entorno doméstico aportando estabilidad.



sans-pisito dijo:


> En el caso de UK fue el ultimo pais de Europa en decretar cuarentenas, y nunca se separo de USA (hasta donde yo se). Pero luego se pasaron al covid. Las lockdown han servido para negociar el Brexit. Yo recuerdo oir hace 4 años que sin cerrar los aeropuertos y las fronteras era imposible negociar el Brexit, por lo que parecia que habria un Brexit blando. Al final han hecho un Brexit duro gracias a las cuarentenas.



Relacionado con la tortilla, autarquía y bicho bola, un sistema modesto o frágil (crítico) ante el mínimo cambio del entorno se repliega a su fortaleza, minimiza las variables (no injerencia externa) y a la vez maximiza el control sobre ellas, desde ese punto negocia con el exterior.
Vuelve el medievo, je.



Ds_84 dijo:


> Otro vecino suyo que en vistas a lo que viene..decide meter pasta en BTC...tambien 'saca dinero' del sistema bancario.



Mmmm si y no, porque ese dinero circulará de alguna manera (alguien lo recibe y se compra un Veyron o una telepizza) por lo que sigue dentro del sistema. Otra cosa supongo que serán los apuntes contables estructurados ("legales", bajo previsión) del sistema.
Y aquí se abre un arcoiris de posibilidades porque no hay precedentes.
Puede resultar en un juego de trile que te la clava (humo y no puedes disfrutar del bien transaccionado con dinero legítimo del sistema), con lo que te sentirás estafado. Un tocomocho, vaya.
O puede resultar en una mutación económica de valor empujada por la circunstancias, las necesidades, los actores y el propio sistema que termine siendo una convención legítima a nivel mundial.
Tampoco me parece descabellado el _fashion_ de cryptos para descapitalizar al currito de pie, compre usted y luego darle la patada, así es factible recuperar cierto control sobre la situación desde varios puntos de vista (sometimiento borrego sobre todo). Esto entraría en la categoría de estafa a niveles galácticos.
En fin, me pierdo un poco en este tema



jorlau dijo:


> De un foro de reddit relacionado con una acción, cuyo nombre cada vez parece menos casualidad (GameStop).
> El TODO corto



Muchas gracias @jorlau he logrado entender que es un repo!!  el resto me lo leeré con calma que se va complicando la cosa.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Hay muchas viñetas de la prensa China recogidas en el hilo que dejan claro el trasfondo monetario del conflicto.



Si creo que haya un lenguaje público a nivel internacional en el que se lancen pullas y avisitos que los entiendan quien quiera entenderlos. Es como si mi Paco y mi mejor amiga se lían y pongo un post en Instagram de inocentes gatitos que en realidad es un aviso velado a navegantes del movidón que voy a montarles.
Lenguaje connotativo, aquí hay mucha estrategia de RP en medio.



Spielzeug dijo:


> 9. La divisa digital del gobierno chino, por sus características, supone nuevas reglas de juego en el campo monetario lo cual obliga al resto de bancos centrales a crear la suya propia para poder competir contra la China. Si las nuevas divisas de los bancos centrales están respaldadas por oro o no está por ver (la política China y sus declaraciones al respecto indican que sí, en mi opinión). En cualquier caso, es necesario un nuevo formato de medio de pago con más control por parte de los bancos centrales por si finalmente se respalda con metales el nuevo sistema monetario.



China acumula oro desde hace años, avisa de vuelta a patrón oro, se ha posicionado para marcar las reglas del juego mundial. Navaja de Ockham.
Yo diría un sistema mixto de moneda digital (currency, soporte) respaldado por MPs (respaldo, fiabilidad y control-admin del sistema) basado en cryptos ágiles en las transacciones (entendidas como transporte).
Seguro estoy mezclando churras con merinas porque no tengo fundamentos sólidos para esto ni fuentes, pero le encuentro cierta lógica. El impulso de las crypto de los últimos tiempos las ha imbricado en el sistema económico y será difícil que los gobiernos dejen pasar esta oportunidad de control exacto (a priori) de la masa monetaria. Por otra parte, las MPs forman parte de la idiosincrasia (o estrategia?) de paises con un potencial peso enorme (China, India) en el futuro y además son su apuesta clara. La moneda digital CBDC será consecuencia obligada de las otras dos variables y de evoluciones geopolíticas.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Respecto al nuevo sistema monetario que van a crear las CBDCs, parece que China está organizando el esquema y las reglas de juego de forma unilateral ante la falta de voluntad negociadora de los emisores del dólar:



Totalmente. RP de nuevo, adelantate en el juego y quedas como un señor, lo presentas como una contribución "desinteresada" a los que están "desorientados" (emisores de dólar). Lo que se ve es una inocente voluntad de cooperación/contribución mientras que lo que se intuye es el gol por todo lo alto.

No todo son viñetas y posts en Instagram...



Spielzeug dijo:


> Dejo aquí mi experiencia con el tema refugio con animales y huerta por si a alguien le sirve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talmente, a ver si actualizo mi hilo del casoplón (se desvaneció...) creo que el problema que tenemos todos es asimilar realmente estos escenarios de los que hablamos. No queremos creérnoslos y no nos decidimos a pasar a la acción que además conlleva unas decisiones y movimientos vitales fortísimos.

Buenas noches, gran hilo y grandes aportaciones, gracias


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Abr 2021)

y si lo de cerrar bares ybrestaurantes es un boycot a las ppales bebidas americanas? pienso en cocacola y pepsi...


----------



## sans-pisito (4 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> en caso de agravarse el conflicto podemos llegar a ver desabastecimiento de productos o hiperinflación de las divisas estatales.



La hiperinflación tendrá sus cosas malas, pero acabaría con la precariedad y dualidad del mercado de trabajo, además de arreglar otros muchos desequilibrios que las economias europeas arrastran despues de 20 años de japonesización.


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Abr 2021)

*¿Entrantes o plato principal? (el virus y la guerra nuclear) – por Israel Shamir*


La pandemia nos fue enviada, por gracia de los Maestros del Covid, en su gran misericordia, en lugar de una “verdadera” guerra nuclear. Fue largada con el fin de deshacerse de las viejas deudas de los gobiernos y emitir nuevas deudas; para reinicializar el dólar; para aumentar la demanda de crédito, y en consecuencia, la tasa de interés. Al mismo tiempo, se nos envió para preservar ciertas vidas y activos de una destrucción que de otro modo sería inevitable. Por lo menos, eso es lo que yo pensaba y escribía hace un año. Sin embargo, ahora tengo dudas.


Tal vez, la pandemia no sea una operación alternativa, sino que sería sólo un “entrante”, para empezar, y el plato fuerte, o sea la guerra nuclear, estaría aún por venir.


Este incómodo pensamiento se me ocurrió mientras escuchaba a Joe Biden hablar del “asesino desalmado” Vladimir Putin. En el pasado, hay insultos más leves que han desencadenado guerras. El insulto “lombriz amarilla sin patas” movió a Kaa la serpiente pitón de las rocas a devorar a Bandar Log. Por suerte, el afable Putin respondió con una sonrisa. Dijo que en su infancia, los niños respondían con “Yo soy de goma, tú eres pegamento; lo que rebota en mí se te pega a tí”; sólo deseó buena salud al presidente estadounidense y propuso debatir con él por Internet, para que estadounidenses y rusos, así como el mundo entero, pudieran formarse su propia opinión. Biden eludió el reto. No está claro que recordara quién es Putin. “Un traje vacío con un teleprompter”, lo llamó Donald Trump Jr. Biden dijo que Putin se entrometió en las elecciones de Estados Unidos y que pagará el precio por ello. Por desgracia, Putin no pudo influir en los muertos de EE.UU., y son éstos los que hicieron oscilar las elecciones, ya que votaron a Biden por cementerios enteros. Sí, Biden es un tonto senil que ni siquiera podría subir al Air Force One sin tropezar por tercera vez al día siguiente, pero hay alguien que maneja el teleprompter, y ese es el problema.


Los rusos estaban visiblemente furiosos. Cuando los líderes estadounidenses sueltan semejantes improperios, es como si los piratas señalasen a un enemigo con una “mancha negra” como en _La Isla del Tesoro_. Es una señal de que el líder extranjero tiene que ser depuesto o asesinado directamente. Así es como hablaron de Saddam Hussein y Muammar Gadhafi; ambos fueron asesinados y sus “estados canallas” devastados. Fue una clara muestra de intenciones hostiles, no sólo por parte de Biden sino también del _establishment_ estadounidense que habla como ventrílocuo a través del actual inquilino de la Casa Blanca.


Ya resulta bastante grave tener una disputa con Rusia, pero el régimen de Biden no se detuvo en eso. Al día siguiente hubo una desagradable disputa con China, en las conversaciones de Alaska. El Secretario de Estado Blinken comenzó las negociaciones acusando a China de genocidio en Sinkiang, de privar a los habitantes de Hong Kong de sus derechos, de comprar menos productos australianos, y dijo que negociarían “desde una posición de fuerza”.


“La relación de Estados Unidos con China será competitiva donde deba serlo, colaboradora donde pueda serlo, adversaria donde deba serlo”. Este ataque no provocado molestó al representante chino, que respondió:


¿Quiere hablar a China de forma condescendiente desde una posición de fuerza? ¿Así que todo esto fue cuidadosamente planeado y orquestado con todos los preparativos en marcha? ¿Es esa la forma en que esperaba llevar a cabo este diálogo? Estados Unidos no está capacitado para decir que quiere hablar con China desde una posición de fuerza. Estados Unidos no representa al mundo. Sólo representa al Gobierno de Estados Unidos. No creo que la inmensa mayoría de los países del mundo reconozcan que los valores universales defendidos por Estados Unidos o que la opinión de Estados Unidos pueda representar a la opinión pública internacional, y esos países no reconocerán que las normas dictadas por un pequeño número de personas sirvan de base para el orden internacional”.


Este doble ataque a Rusia y a China a la vez no es una coincidencia. El régimen de Biden se prepara para la guerra. Se informa que se está preparando un nuevo bombardero Raider B-21:


El bombardero estratégico furtivo será capaz de apuntar armas convencionales y termonucleares sobre objetivos enemigos en cualquier momento y lugar del mundo. Será capaz de destruir cualquier objetivo, en cualquier lugar. El B-21 fue concebido para superar todas las deficiencias de la actual flota de bombarderos pesados, compuesta por 157 aviones envejecidos de la Guerra Fría. En particular, tendrá el alcance, la carga útil, las características de ataque y la capacidad de supervivencia para hacer frente a todas las categorías de objetivos potenciales, incluidos los objetivos móviles profundamente enterrados o sensibles al tiempo dentro de China. La lógica básica del proyecto es que si el B-21 ha de ser un elemento disuasorio eficaz para todas las formas de agresión, debe ser capaz de poner en peligro todos los activos valorados por cualquier adversario, por muy bien ocultos o protegidos que estén. El Raider sustituirá al bombardero B-2, lo que significa que estará preparado desde el primer día para llevar la bomba nuclear de gravedad de rendimiento variable B-61 y el misil nuclear de crucero Long Range Stand-Off (LRSO). (Facebook no permite publicar un enlace a este artículo).


Hay miles de nuevos misiles, aviones, barcos y bombas que serán producidos y desplegados por el régimen de Biden – y sus aliados. El caniche británico decidió aumentar su arsenal de armas nucleares en un 40%. Consiste principalmente en esas ojivas nucleares Trident que Jeremy Corbyn prometió eliminar por completo, hasta que fue detenido en su camino por el desprestigio de un suppuesto antisemitismo. Tal vez su deseo de desarmar el país fue la principal razón por la que este hombre gentil fue abandonado, y los judíos estaban, como siempre, listos para proporcionar una excusa. No hay ningún misterio acerca de para quién están preparadas las armas nucleares: Moscú sigue siendo “la amenaza más aguda” para la seguridad británica, dijo Boris Johnson. Rusia es el enemigo número uno.


Afganistán es una gran base desde la que se pretende invadir Asia Central y amenazar a Rusia desde el sur. El país lleva 20 años ocupado por Estados Unidos y Trump estaba decidido a retirar las tropas. Biden ya ha insinuado que Estados Unidos incumplirá su acuerdo con los talibanes para retirar sus tropas de Afganistán. La retirada debía completarse en mayo de 2021; será “difícil” para Estados Unidos retirar las fuerzas de Afganistán en seis semanas, ha dicho. Biden también ha desechado el plan de Trump de retirar las fuerzas de Alemania, y con razón. Su administración quiere que los alemanes abandonen el proyecto North Stream II, y es más fácil convencer a un país si tienes cuarenta bases militares allí.


La lucha contra Irán nunca se detuvo. Cuando Estados Unidos no lo hace, actúa su mejor amigo, Israel. Se ha sabido que durante los dos últimos años, los hombres rana israelíes sabotearon 12 petroleros iraníes, informó el _Wall Street Journal_. Pero el tiro les salió por la culata. El 16 de febrero, toda la costa mediterránea de Israel se cubrió de una marea negra y pegajosa.


El golpe para Israel fue terrible: murieron animales, plantas y peces; durante mucho tiempo será imposible nadar y tomar el sol en las costas aceitosas. Sólo ahora ha comenzado a filtrarse la triste verdad: “la peor contaminación del siglo” ha sido obra de los israelíes. La primera en hablar sobre el origen de la contaminación fue la ministra israelí de Medio Ambiente, Gila Gamliel. Dijo que el petróleo fue liberado por el petrolero iraní Emerald, que transportaba un cargamento de productos petrolíferos sancionados por Estados Unidos, camino a Siria. Esto es ecoterrorismo iraní, dijo. Pero Gila fue rápidamente amordazada: la censura militar israelí prohibió hablar de este tema, salvo en los términos más generales. Parece que Gila Gamliel tenía razón, pero hasta cierto punto. El disidente israelí Richard Silverstein escribió al respecto:


Fue un ataque deliberado de Israel contra el buque iraní. La unidad de comandos navales de Israel, la Flotilla 13, colocó encubiertamente una mina en el Emerald. La intención era causar un daño menor que enviara un mensaje a Irán de que sus propios ataques al transporte marítimo del Golfo tendrían un coste. Este informe del _Times_ de Londres escrito por el columnista de _Haaretz_ Anshel Pfeiffer confirma mi fuente. Sin embargo, los comandos no se dieron cuenta de que el Emerald era un viejo armatoste oxidado y en muy mal estado. La mina israelí, que debía causar daños menores, en realidad hizo un agujero tan grande que gran parte del contenido de la bodega del barco se filtró al Mediterráneo. Esto es lo que causó el desastre medioambiental israelí: el propio Israel.


Este incidente nos recuerda que la guerra tiene consecuencias imprevisibles, especialmente las guerras mundiales. Ese deseo de guerra es una clara señal de parte de una nación infeliz. La combinación de covid y guerra es aún menos predecible. Estados Unidos y sus aliados europeos están frustrados. Joe Biden llegó a la Casa Blanca como el hombre de los Maestros del Covid, con una máscara en la cara; no se la quita, ni tampoco sus altos funcionarios. Texas y Dakota del Sur se liberaron; también Florida, pero el resto de Estados Unidos sigue restringido. A pesar de los millones de vacunas, la pandemia del coronavirus sigue siendo el motivo de encierros y limitaciones para viajar. Los británicos no pueden salir de su país. En EE.UU., una mujer, la Dra. Micheline Epstein, llevó a su hija a un colegio, y estaba (¡oh horror!) con la cara descubierta. Los profesores del colegio se pusieron en contacto con la policía; la hija de seis años ha sido apartada de su madre indefinidamente, por incumplimiento del régimen de tapabocas. Se informó de que todavía no se le permite reunirse con su hija.


La gente es demasiado vulnerable en el “Imperio del bien”. Los ejecutores de las actitudes “correctas” pueden hacer con uno cualquier cosa, lo que se les ocurra. Un científico que se quedó callado cuando escuchó que se pronunciaba la palabra n<…> (_nigger_), ha perdido su trabajo. Un hombre, Robert Hoogland, ha sido enviado a la cárcel por llamar “hija” a su hija de 14 años y por referirse a ella públicamente con el pronombre “ella”, mientras que la niña, que aún no puede comprar cerveza, insiste en que será un hombre. Añada a esto la desgracia creada por los cierres, y entenderá por qué miles de emigrantes rusos se apresuran a volver a la Madre Rusia.


Desde los años 80, los rusos se consideraban afortunados si podían escapar de su gélida patria y desplazarse hacia el oeste. Los hijos de Stalin y Jruschov, las principales figuras del gobierno de la época de Yeltsin, los artistas y los científicos, se trasladaron a Florida o a París. Siempre estaban dispuestos a condenar al brutal dictador Putin. Un popular actor de cine, Alexei Serebryakov, había abandonado Rusia para irse a Canadá, dando un furioso portazo, condenando el “régimen sangriento” y la “mezcla de fuerza, arrogancia y rudeza” de Rusia. Y de repente – el viento había cambiado – ha empezado una deriva inversa. Serebryakov regresó de Canadá, aunque muchos rusos no ven con buenos ojos su regreso. La periodista científica Asya Kazantseva regresó a Moscú desde Tel Aviv y Bristol (Reino Unido) y escribió:


Un efecto colateral inesperado de la pandemia es que todos los amigos que emigraron a Europa hace tiempo volvieron a casa para pasar el invierno aquí en Moscú, donde las vacunas son gratuitas y están disponibles, y no hay encierro. La vida social aquí es el doble de activa que en tiempos de paz. Nunca más me sentiré solo. Alina Farkash, una popular bloguera judía, escribió recientemente que “en Moscú eres un niño querido en una gran familia, mientras que en la emigración [en su caso a Israel] es como si te enviaran a un orfanato. Todo eso es cierto. Realmente espero no ir nunca a ningún otro sitio, estar siempre aquí, y recordar firmemente la infinita felicidad que supone estar aquí”.


Efectivamente, Rusia no es un país de las maravillas; tiene muchos defectos y problemas. Sus oligarcas son demasiado ricos, su gente es más bien pobre; los impuestos son demasiado bajos; la brecha social es mayor que en Estados Unidos o China, como se puede leer en este texto (en ruso). Sin embargo, Rusia es libre. Puedes decir y escribir lo que quieras. No hay confinamientos. Las escuelas funcionan como siempre; la enseñanza a distancia es poco frecuente. Las iglesias están abiertas. Los teatros, lo mismo. No hay máscaras obligatorias; donde son obligatorias, los rusos siguen ignorándolas.


Putin respondió a Biden en un concierto en medio de un estadio de Moscú lleno hasta la bandera. Entre los 80 mil asistentes, sólo unos pocos prudentes llevaban máscaras. Las vacunas son gratuitas y están disponibles, las excelentes vacunas rusas de toda la vida que no tienen efectos secundarios conocidos. Se puede elegir entre tres vacunas rusas, y la primera, la Sputnik V, está autorizada en todo el mundo y se compra en Europa y otros lugares. Las personas ansiosas expuestas al discurso occidental se vacunan, otras no se sienten presionadas a hacerlo. Rusia es el lugar más relajado en lo del coronavirus que se puede encontrar ahora. Incluso los que odian a Putin, que abundan entre las clases medias de Moscú, han cambiado de tono. Le llamaban cobarde, diciendo que se escondía en un refugio por miedo al virus; ahora dicen que sólo fingía, y que sabía desde el principio que el virus no es tan peligroso, así que ahora es sólo un tramposo. No puede ganarlas todas de una vez….


Sin embargo, Rusia no niega el virus. Sería una tontería, ya que las vacunas rusas aportan montones de dólares a las arcas del Estado. La subdirectora del Instituto Estatal de la Gripe, la doctora Daria Danilenko, comentó con ironía “Por primera vez en la historia de la observación científica, el mundo se enfrentó a una temporada epidémica sin gripe!”.


Los maestros del Covid son demasiado poderosos para ser desafiados abiertamente. Esta semana, se deshicieron del presidente de Tanzania, John Magufuli. Descaradamente, analizó una papaya, una cabra y un aceite de motor para detectar el covid con las pruebas PCR suministradas por la OMS, y todas resultaron positivas. Rechazó las pruebas y declaró a Tanzania libre de cóvida. Entonces, el periódico londinense _The Guardian_ (en una sección financiada por Bill Gates) pidió su destitución.


El Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores de Estados Unidos, FCR, secundó el llamamiento, y ¡listo! está muerto. Fue el segundo gobernante africano que no sucumbió a la obsesión por los cóvides y encontró una muerte prematura. El primero fue el presidente de Burundi, Pierre Nkurunziza, que no permitió la entrada de enviados de la OMS en su país y se negó a encerrar a sus paisanos y someterse a las pruebas masivas. Murió rápidamente de un ataque al corazón o, según otras fuentes, de cóvida, al igual que Magufuli. El hombre que ocupó su lugar invitó inmediatamente a la OMS a entrar en el país y siguió sus instrucciones.


El presidente Lukashenko también se negó al dictado de la OMS, y estuvo a punto de ser depuesto, pero se defendió; al fin y al cabo, Bielorrusia no está en África. Los suecos, como bien se sabe, también cedieron últimamente, bajo presión. Quizá el presidente Putin actuó con sabiduría al no contradecir a los Maestros dle Covid. Por lo visto, tienen una fuerza irresistible en el mundo actual. Eliminaron a Trump, encerraron a Europa. Putin también habría sido destruido – y los rusos terminarían en un cierre sin fin, como Israel o Francia.


No puedo responder a la pregunta de cómo los Maestros del Covid fueron capaces de hacerlo. Ni Schwab, un profesor de segunda categoría en Zúrich, ni Bill Gates, el propietario de una gran empresa de datos, podrían haber logrado tal resultado, por ningún medio conocido. ¿Sabremos alguna vez quién está detrás de ellos? ¿O hay que condenar el mismo hecho de hacerse la pregunta por ser conspiranoica?


Por cierto, Magufuli, el difunto presidente de Tanzania, era una personalidad destacada. Un periódico ruso escribió:


Magufuli buscó por todas partes recortar los gastos innecesarios, y el dinero ahorrado se utilizó para la construcción de carreteras y para la educación gratuita (con él, no solo la primaria, sino también la secundaria, pasó a ser gratuita). Redujo el gabinete de 30 a 19 personas y despidió a unos 150 funcionarios de alto rango por considerarlos innecesarios o corruptos. Una auditoría reveló que 10.000 funcionarios asalariados sólo existían sobre el papel. Magufuli canceló dos acuerdos con China, que ya habían sido firmados por su predecesor, el presidente Kikwete: la construcción del primer ferrocarril electrificado del país y del mayor puerto de África Oriental en Bagamoyo. Sólo un loco podría aceptar las condiciones propuestas por los chinos. Magufuli se indignó. Al final, el ferrocarril fue construido por una empresa turca; las autoridades tanzanas siguen sin ponerse de acuerdo para el puerto con los inversores chinos. Magufuli creía que la magnitud de la pandemia era muy exagerada y que algunas fuerzas la utilizaban para sabotear la economía, escribió _Associated Press_. No quiso introducir ninguna cuarentena por temor a que aumentara el nivel de pobreza.


En resumen, ¡una persona maravillosa! Pero emprendió la tala de un árbol que estaba por encima de sus fuerzas.


Los maestros del Covid jugaron con nuestro miedo a la muerte. Me pregunto cómo lo superarán para caldear una guerra mundial. Tal vez lo hagan intentando hacernos la vida tan insoportable que aceptemos la aniquilación masiva, si no de buen grado, al menos plácidamente.


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> y si lo de cerrar bares ybrestaurantes es un boycot a las ppales bebidas americanas? pienso en cocacola y pepsi...



A mi me costo mucho entenderlo, pero yo creo que lo de cerrar los bares es para matar la economia en B, porque quieren mantener todo el dinero dentro del circuito bancario Español. Las nominas de los funcis se mantienen en sus cuentas bancarias, y al estar los bares cerrados no gastan y ese dinero no pasa al circuito de la economia en B.

Lo de cerrar los puticlubs es parecido. Hay bastantes hilos en el foro sobre la agenda 2030 y la intencion del NOM de prohibir el sexo heterosexual. Y seguramente tengan parte de razon. Pero la razón principal es mas prosaica y el cierre de puticlubs es un intento de acabar con la economia sumergida y bloquear las remesas de dinero que las prostitutas enviaban fuera de España.

Lo de matar la economia sumergida es un experimento que nunca en la historia se habia hecho, y de momento les esta funcionando sin que haya habido una explosion social. Pero habra que ver lo que ocurre cuando empiecen los cortes de electricidad, los deshaucios y los embargos hipotecarios.

Desde el punto de vista economico los efectos son muy parecidos a los de corralito argentino de 2001-2002 que afecto gravemente a la economia informal, pero esta vez han conseguido que el 99% de la poblacion no se haya enterado de la quiebra bancaria. Yo cuando le digo a algun conocido que el sistema bancario está quebrado piensan que estoy loco.


----------



## Gusman (5 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> A mi me costo mucho entenderlo, pero yo creo que lo de cerrar los bares es para matar la economia en B, porque quieren mantener todo el dinero dentro del circuito bancario Español. Las nominas de los funcis se mantienen en sus cuentas bancarias, y al estar los bares cerrados no gastan y ese dinero no pasa al circuito de la economia en B.
> 
> Lo de cerrar los puticlubs es parecido. Hay bastantes hilos en el foro sobre la agenda 2030 y la intencion del NOM de prohibir el sexo heterosexual. Y seguramente tengan parte de razon. Pero la razón principal es mas prosaica y el cierre de puticlubs es un intento de acabar con la economia sumergida y bloquear las remesas de dinero que las prostitutas enviaban fuera de España.
> 
> ...



Yo apostaría mas que se debe a la demolición controlada del sistema económico tal y como lo conocemos. Han comenzado por el sector turismo, hostelería..etc, pero van a ir demoliendo todo hasta llegar al 100%.

Una vez destruido todo resurgirá el nuevo modelo. De momento la demolición debe ser del 10% anual, lo cual coincide con la demolición del sector que estamos viviendo ahora mismo. El resto iremos detrás.


----------



## llabiegu (5 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo apostaría mas que se debe a la demolición controlada del sistema económico tal y como lo conocemos. Han comenzado por el sector turismo, hostelería..etc, pero van a ir demoliendo todo hasta llegar al 100%.
> 
> Una vez destruido todo resurgirá el nuevo modelo. De momento la demolición debe ser del 10% anual, lo cual coincide con la demolición del sector que estamos viviendo ahora mismo. El resto iremos detrás.



En el sector hotelero los fondos de inversión se están poniendo las botas con adquisiciones. Es una traspaso de poder como nunca se habia visto en la historia de España. Hoteleros de postín de buenas familias se están llendo al guano y sus negocios consolidados les han volado de sus manos.


----------



## Gusman (5 Abr 2021)

llabiegu dijo:


> En el sector hotelero los fondos de inversión se están poniendo las botas con adquisiciones. Es una traspaso de poder como nunca se habia visto en la historia de España. Hoteleros de postín de buenas familias se están llendo al guano y sus negocios consolidados les han volado de sus manos.



Doy fé. Visitando capital de provincia me encontré un hotel TRYP tapiado completamente, ventanas rotas, grafitis, etc. Parecía que estaba abandonado hace 10 años. Se van a cargar el sector del turismo en un país que vive del turismo literalmente. Y mientras tanto la borregada haciendo cola para ponerse una vacuna transgenizante sin estudios previos ni responsables de los efectos adversos.


----------



## Dadaria (5 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo apostaría mas que se debe a la demolición controlada del sistema económico tal y como lo conocemos. Han comenzado por el sector turismo, hostelería..etc, pero van a ir demoliendo todo hasta llegar al 100%.
> 
> Una vez destruido todo resurgirá el nuevo modelo. De momento la demolición debe ser del 10% anual, lo cual coincide con la demolición del sector que estamos viviendo ahora mismo. El resto iremos detrás.



Exacto. La introducción de las CBDC y toda la farsa del timovirus tiene, entre otros objetivos, digitalizar la economía todo lo posible, y la primera víctima es, evidentemente, la economía sumergida, donde se mueve gran parte del efectivo. Por supuesto, lo venden como un modelo monetario verde, sostenible, diseñado para que los criminales no puedan hacer uso de el (se creen que somos gilipollas y aciertan), pero vamos, está diseñado para tener cogida a la población por ya se sabe donde. Todos tus pagos rastreados y como digas algo contra el régimen, puede que un día se esfumen todos tus ahorros de la cuenta por un "error informático".


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Vivir mal en el presente por si en el futuro pasa algo apocalíptico...
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras



Vivir mal? 
Bueno, en mi patio veo varios frutales en flor... Antes veía la ropa interior de los vecinos. 

Su plan sin fisuras cual es? 
_______________









Opinion | Don’t Let China Mint the Money of the Future


U.S. policy makers need to wake up to the potential of digital currency and electronic payments and the peril of allowing China to dominate them.




www.bloomberg.com





Empieza a haber miedo sobre el hecho de que China sea quien saque su divisa digital antes que el resto y a sus consecuencias sobre el sistema monetario:

-Fin de la efectividad de las sanciones económicas de EEUU.

-Ventaja China sobre el resto al ser la primera en poner el marcha el proyecto.

-Creacion de un sistema monetario paralelo al actual opaco a los reguladores actuales.

-Uso del yuan digital fuera de las fronteras Chinas como medio de pago.

_________

Dejo aquí otro link del anterior gobernador del Banco central chino explicando el funcionamiento de su CB/DC en dos capas para permitir la integración de nuevos sistemas de pago privados en su segunda capa:









Zhou Xiaochuan: China's choices for a digital currency system


Former central bank governor advises against specific technological road map




asia.nikkei.com





El control del banco central sobre la segunda capa de traduce en obligar a tener a los operadores de pagos privados la cantidad de reservas que estimen oportuna.

Están creando una nueva arquitectura para el sistema monetario que permitiría a operadores de terceros países unirse a esa infraestructura fuera del control de los supervisores actuales.


----------



## Harkkonen (5 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Vivir mal?
> Bueno, en mi patio veo varios frutales en flor... Antes veía la ropa interior de los vecinos.
> 
> Su plan sin fisuras cual es?
> ...



Mi plan sin fisuras es preocuparme de lo que está bajo mi control...

Lo recomiendan los psiquiatras


----------



## ESC (5 Abr 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Mi plan sin fisuras es preocuparme de lo que está bajo mi control...
> 
> Lo recomiendan los psiquiatras



Los frutales en flor parecen bajo control.

Para todo lo demás, fe ciega en los bancos centrales y las cartillas de racionamiento o lo que se tercie, no vaya a ser que tilden de loco a uno.


----------



## Mk3 (5 Abr 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Mi plan sin fisuras es preocuparme de lo que está bajo mi control...
> 
> Lo recomiendan los psiquiatras



pues si te lees el hilo de @Spielzeug verás que se trata de eso, ha arreglado la casa, trabaja las fincas, tiene animalillos, pozo.... se ha preocupado de lo que tiene bajo su control y sobre todo intentar no depender de nadie, o por lo menos nadie ajena a su pueblo.

ahora te hago una pregunta si quieres contestarme: que es lo que tienes bajo tú control y que te preocupas de ello?


----------



## sans-pisito (5 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Yo apostaría mas que se debe a la demolición controlada del sistema económico tal y como lo conocemos. Han comenzado por el sector turismo, hostelería..etc, pero van a ir demoliendo todo hasta llegar al 100%.
> 
> Una vez destruido todo resurgirá el nuevo modelo. De momento la demolición debe ser del 10% anual, lo cual coincide con la demolición del sector que estamos viviendo ahora mismo. El resto iremos detrás.





llabiegu dijo:


> En el sector hotelero los fondos de inversión se están poniendo las botas con adquisiciones. Es una traspaso de poder como nunca se habia visto en la historia de España. Hoteleros de postín de buenas familias se están llendo al guano y sus negocios consolidados les han volado de sus manos.





Dadaria dijo:


> Exacto. La introducción de las CBDC y toda la farsa del timovirus tiene, entre otros objetivos, digitalizar la economía todo lo posible, y la primera víctima es, evidentemente, la economía sumergida, donde se mueve gran parte del efectivo. Por supuesto, lo venden como un modelo monetario verde, sostenible, diseñado para que los criminales no puedan hacer uso de el (se creen que somos gilipollas y aciertan), pero vamos, está diseñado para tener cogida a la población por ya se sabe donde. Todos tus pagos rastreados y como digas algo contra el régimen, puede que un día se esfumen todos tus ahorros de la cuenta por un "error informático".



La razon de ser aparente de los confinamientos en España ha ido cambiando con el tiempo. Al principio parecia una ruptura de la UE (recordemos que hace 13 meses las primas de riesgo de España e Italia subieron bastante). Luego los fondos empezaron a comprar hoteles a precio de saldo. Ahora mismo los confinamientos sirven para evitar la quiebra del sistema bancario.

La razón aparente de las cosas va cambiando con el tiempo. Ni si quiera Viruelo o Chepablo saben de que va realmente todo esto. Ellos sólo saben de marketing electoral y para el resto de las cosas siguen órdenes de arriba. El 11/03/2020 Viruelo tenia una cara de acojono y de no enterarse de nada impresionante. Podemos intuir que las órdenes las reciben a través de algún filantropo, o de algun antiguo Mr PESC. Pero lo que está más arriba no esta tan claro.


----------



## rory (5 Abr 2021)

llabiegu dijo:


> En el sector hotelero los fondos de inversión se están poniendo las botas con adquisiciones. Es una traspaso de poder como nunca se habia visto en la historia de España. Hoteleros de postín de buenas familias se están llendo al guano y sus negocios consolidados les han volado de sus manos.



Pero si el turismo va a desaparecer, ¿para qué quieren los hoteles?


----------



## Gusman (5 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> La razon de ser aparente de los confinamientos en Espana ha ido cambiando con el tiempo. Al principio parecia una ruptura de la UE (recordemos que hace 13 meses las primas de riesgo de Espana e Italia subieron bastante). Luego los fondos empezaron a comprar hoteles a precio de saldo. Ahora mismo los confinamientos sirven para evitar la quiebra del sistema bancario.
> 
> La razon aparente de las cosas va cambiando con el tiempo. Ni si quiera Viruelo o Chepablo saben de que va realmente todo esto. Ellos solo saben de marketing electoral y para el resto de las cosas siguen ordenes de arriba. El 11/03/2020 Viruelo tenia una cara de acojono impresionante. Podemos intuir que las ordenes las reciben a traves de algun filantropo, o de algun antiguo Mr PESC. Pero lo que esta mas arriba no esta tan claro.



Compartimentando la informacion no hay fugas del plan en su conjunto. Y nadie sabe muy bien para que esta haciendo algo o quien es el de mas arriba. 
Esto ocurre en las organizaciones criminales y mafiosas como forma de proteccion.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2021)

rory dijo:


> Pero si el turismo va a desaparecer, ¿para qué quieren los hoteles?



va a desaparecer el turismo de chancleta...y billetes a 12euros...

pero el turismo con todas las letras en Business que van a Resorts y se dejan la pasta en Spas y polladas varias, eso no se lo salta un torero.

el turismo pa la chusma ya ha desaparecido, porque la chusma no puede pagar 300eu en PCRS más los billetes.

De hecho tu ahora vas a un aeropuerto y ya no ves 'personajes' como antes.

Yo he cogido 5-6 aviones durante la pandemia y he visto mucha gente joven....pero sin 'pintas' por decirlo de alguna manera...solo milenials con buen curro que los ves con sus iphones, earpods y toda la mandanga que llevan esta penya....yo hace tiempo que no veo a personajes en los aviones...digamos wannabe..


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Compartimentando la informacion no hay fugas del plan en su conjunto. Y nadie sabe muy bien para que esta haciendo algo o quien es el de mas arriba.
> Esto ocurre en las organizaciones criminales y mafiosas como forma de proteccion.



Si, por regla general, podemos decir que toda jerarquía implica una desigualdad a la hora de acceder a la información que configura el mapa mental de la realidad sobre el que se basa la actuación de cada uno. Los diferentes mapas de la realidad dentro de una jerarquía se corresponden con un sistema de recompensas (y castigos) normalmente de carácter económico.

Desde nuestra posición de meros observadores y en la parte baja de la jerarquía nos suministran "información" mayormente manipulada o falsa para que no entendamos lo que ocurre en las altas esferas. 

Lo único que podemos hacer para defendernos de la "información" que recibimos es intentar comprender en la medida de lo posible el funcionamiento del sistema en su conjunto. Empezando por entender cómo funciona el sistema monetario ya que el dinero es el eje vertebrador de la sociedad y la base del sistema de recompensas que requiere toda jerarquía para funcionar.

Desde nuestra posición, también podemos observar, poniendo como foco el sistema monetario actual, que se está agotando y hay un conflicto entre diferentes élites respecto al modelo que le sustituirá. Este conflicto, utiliza narrativas que configuran el mapa de la realidad de los individuos para que estos se comporten como interese a los bandos enfrentados. 

Quitando las narrativas de la ecuación lo que hay son medidas de guerra económica que, por ahora, han provocado graves daños a la cadena de distribución y pagos y han redefinido las alianzas mundiales. Ahora, parece que China está creando una nueva infraestructura con la que crear un sistema monetario que sustituya al dólar y que pretende oficializar durante los juegos Olímpicos de invierno de 2022.

Desde nuestra posición, lo único que podemos hacer es observar el conflicto a través de las migajas de información monetaria que dejan escapar los que están en la cima: FMI, BIS, Bancos Centrales... Y todos coinciden en que nos acercamos a un cambio de modelo monetario (y siendo el dinero el eje vertebrador de la sociedad a un cambio de modelo social)

A la velocidad con la que suceden los acontecimientos, de aquí a finales de 2022 que China saque su divisa digital queda un mundo...


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> A mi me costo mucho entenderlo, pero yo creo que lo de cerrar los bares es para matar la economia en B, porque quieren mantener todo el dinero dentro del circuito bancario Español. Las nominas de los funcis se mantienen en sus cuentas bancarias, y al estar los bares cerrados no gastan y ese dinero no pasa al circuito de la economia en B.
> 
> Lo de cerrar los puticlubs es parecido. Hay bastantes hilos en el foro sobre la agenda 2030 y la intencion del NOM de prohibir el sexo heterosexual. Y seguramente tengan parte de razon. Pero la razón principal es mas prosaica y el cierre de puticlubs es un intento de acabar con la economia sumergida y bloquear las remesas de dinero que las prostitutas enviaban fuera de España.
> 
> ...



Ya vale, pero....y los cerrajeros, fontaneros, albañiles, carpinteros......a estos no les han impedido trabajar. De hecho, a la pequeña industria ni la han tocado....sin acritud y con todo el respeto....algunos a veces parecéis como los covidianos, que ellos en su mente encajan cada sinsentido y le dán forma y hacen ver que lo entienden....aunque para los que no creemos en la pandemia (pero si en la plandemia) NO ENTENDAMOS NADA.

Me refiero, si quisieran capar la circulación de B....de la noche a la mañana te decretan TODO no esencial y te jodes.

Los funcionarios con el AHORRO en maximos....

el resto desangrandose.

Hay cosas que no cuadran, no digo que si lo 'sectorizas' en tu cabeza todo encaje...pero hay muchas cosas que...que no, coño. Que hay muchos sinsentidos que desmontan los argumentos estos 'proteccionistas' del sector financiero.

Que han querido darle un toque 'amable' a esta crisis, vistiendolo de crisis sanitaria..y 'esta muriendo gente' ...es evidente.

Pero hay cosas que van en direccion opuesta a lo que apuntáis en este hilo (detalles ojo, el 80% encaja todo a la perfección).

Porque no persiguen a los dentistas que solo cobran en cash y que mueven toneladas de dinero b?
Y a los notarios que misteriosamente se ausentan de la sala, antes de firmar una escritura para que te dé tiempo a darle un sobre al vendedor de tu futura casa?

Que mierdas significan los bares, restaurantes, eventos, cafeterias, etc....para esta puta gente?

Los astilleros siguen trabajando....los pediatras, fisioterapeutas, quiropracticos, la siderurgia, los agricultores.......pero en el Bar Paco donde el 90% de los viejos no saben usar internet y no estan en edad de empezar ninguna revolución....ahí mano de hierro.

cuanto más leo más mindfuck tengo


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, por regla general, podemos decir que toda jerarquía implica una desigualdad a la hora de acceder a la información que configura el mapa mental de la realidad sobre el que se basa la actuación de cada uno. Los diferentes mapas de la realidad dentro de una jerarquía se corresponden con un sistema de recompensas (y castigos) normalmente de carácter económico.
> 
> Desde nuestra posición de meros observadores y en la parte baja de la jerarquía nos suministran "información" mayormente manipulada o falsa para que no entendamos lo que ocurre en las altas esferas.
> 
> ...



pon un ejemplo, cogete alguna noticia de periodico local español o europeo...y contrastala con alguna noticia del south china morning (o similar) post para ver el discurso oficial.....pon algun ejemplo de algo concreto para verlo, hablar en estos términos llega un momento que mi mente se pone em modo filosofia y no veo el bosque, veo matojos.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> va a desaparecer el turismo de chancleta...y billetes a 12euros...
> 
> pero el turismo con todas las letras en Business que van a Resorts y se dejan la pasta en Spas y polladas varias, eso no se lo salta un torero.
> 
> ...



Es que el coste de viajar prácticamente ha entre duplicado y triplicado con estos tests.. la ultimissima es que en Italia ahora tienes que hacerte pcr al llegar, cuarantena 5 dias y luego OTRA! Con eso me saldrá a mil Pavos lo que antes me salía por 300!


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2021)

McFly dijo:


> Lo que más me preocupa desde que empezó esta mierda es como esquivarla
> Para esquivarla lo primero es entenderla y este hilo es puro oro
> Creo que ahora entramos en otra fase nueva
> Acelerarán los decesos con las vacunas pero... Serán realmente peores las cepas? Mirarán?
> Yo lo he pasado y .... 3 días malo. La gripe estacional es peor pero ahora vendrán las mutaciones



compañero, te dejo esto para que te convenzas de lo que te explique..

el virus tiene que escoger....o contagiar o volverse virulento...las dos cosas NO PUEDEN SER.









El coronavirus se convertirá en un virus respiratorio endémico, como la gripe


El virus evolucionará para seguir contagiando de forma más leve, aunque "sin matar al huésped".




www.heraldo.es





saludos,


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pon un ejemplo, cogete alguna noticia de periodico local español o europeo...y contrastala con alguna noticia del south china morning (o similar) post para ver el discurso oficial.....pon algun ejemplo de algo concreto para verlo, hablar en estos términos llega un momento que mi mente se pone em modo filosofia y no veo el bosque, veo matojos.



Una gran empresa es una jerarquía. Cada puesto del organigrama corresponde con el acceso a una información determinada sobre el conjunto de la empresa (tu jefe tiene más información que tú sobre la empresa y no la comparte contigo. A su vez, el jefe de tu jefe actúa igual con el, etc.) 

Siendo que todas las jerarquías funcionan de forma similar (diferentes mapas mentales resultado de diferentes grados de acceso a la información y un sistema de recompensas y castigos en función de la posición en el organigrama) podemos ver cómo se desarrolla el conflicto entre sus diferentes estratos.

Por ejemplo, a quién están dirigidas las viñetas del gobierno chino en las que el "virus verde" es atacado con armas doradas? Son propaganda de guerra dirigida a aquellos en el organigrama del enemigo con suficiente acceso a la información como para tener un mapa de la realidad capaz de entender su simbolismo. Es un intento de desmoralizarles para que deserten del sistema de recompensas de la jerarquía de la que forman parte.

Prueba a explicar a alguien ajeno a la guerra monetaria y que actúa en base a la narrativa vírica que el "virus verde" no es una enfermedad real si no que simboliza al dólar... No va a entender nada, su mapa mental de la realidad le incapacita para distinguir que información es relevante y cuál no lo es. Lo más sencillo es zanjar el asunto sin tener que revisar su mapa mental de la realidad ya que estamos programados para ello: nos produce mucho dolor comprobar que nuestro mapa de la realidad no se corresponde con la realidad y siempre que podemos evitamos ese estrés.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es que el coste de viajar prácticamente ha entre duplicado y triplicado con estos tests.. la ultimissima es que en Italia ahora tienes que hacerte pcr al llegar, cuarantena 5 dias y luego OTRA! Con eso me saldrá a mil Pavos lo que antes me salía por 300!



En cambio...YO si fuera la élite global...cogería y metería los tests via aerolinea, para chupar beneficios. 

Sin embargo, los tests PCR se hacen en laboratorios paco de pueblo, donde las élites no van a perder ni un segundo porque la facturacion de esos laboratorios son migajas, incluso en grandes ciudades españolas.

Es decir, yo esperaba una COMPRA MASIVA de laboratorios españoles por parte de fondos de inversion........para hacer cash con los PCR.

No sé si mexplicu, como diría Miguel Anxo Bastos


----------



## llabiegu (5 Abr 2021)

rory dijo:


> Pero si el turismo va a desaparecer, ¿para qué quieren los hoteles?



Estan comprando hoteles buenos en zonas premium o centros de grandes ciudades, Sevilla, Málaga etc.
Los hoteles Paco de Mierda de Lloret de Mar, Puerto de la Cruz etc se van al guano, ese tipo de turismo esta muerto. Para esa gente va a quedar la mesa de camping, la manta a cuadros y la playa o piscinas fluviales del interior.


----------



## frankie83 (5 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En cambio...YO si fuera la élite global...cogería y metería los tests via aerolinea, para chupar beneficios.
> 
> Sin embargo, los tests PCR se hacen en laboratorios paco de pueblo, donde las élites no van a perder ni un segundo porque la facturacion de esos laboratorios son migajas, incluso en grandes ciudades españolas.
> 
> ...



A ver qué esa gente.. ejemplo laboratorio echevarne calle Villanueva, cobran 40 euros por antígenos y prácticamente hacen uno al minuto.. y cuando sea pcr mismo tiempo y más dinero. estamos hablando de 9 a 14 unos 12000/15000 euros tranquilamente


----------



## Dadaria (5 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En cambio...YO si fuera la élite global...cogería y metería los tests via aerolinea, para chupar beneficios.
> 
> Sin embargo, los tests PCR se hacen en laboratorios paco de pueblo, donde las élites no van a perder ni un segundo porque la facturacion de esos laboratorios son migajas, incluso en grandes ciudades españolas.
> 
> ...



Puede que sepan que la narrativa "timovírica" tiene su fecha de caducidad, es una excusa temporal para tener atado en corto al personal. Ellos son más de comprar bienes para el largo plazo.


----------



## rory (6 Abr 2021)

llabiegu dijo:


> Estan comprando hoteles buenos en zonas premium o centros de grandes ciudades, Sevilla, Málaga etc.
> Los hoteles Paco de Mierda de Lloret de Mar, Puerto de la Cruz etc se van al guano, ese tipo de turismo esta muerto. Para esa gente va a quedar la mesa de camping, la manta a cuadros y la playa o piscinas fluviales del interior.



En Canarias escuché que los fondos se han hecho ya con la mitad de los hoteles. Eso es contradictorio con lo que hemos hablado en este hilo y en otros, el que los viajes en avión y el turismo de masas lo van a sacrificar.

Menos vuelos y más caros significa que las islas van a dejar de ser grandes receptores de turistas.

En el resto de España, si impulsan el ferrocarril como ya están avisando, podrán aguantar algo mejor.

Pero yo en las islas veo que e el turismo tal como lo conocemos se ha acabado. La infraestructura hotelera está sobredimensionada y van a tener que recortar. Irán menos pero más selectos.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Abr 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> A ver qué esa gente.. ejemplo laboratorio echevarne calle Villanueva, cobran 40 euros por antígenos y prácticamente hacen uno al minuto.. y cuando sea pcr mismo tiempo y más dinero. estamos hablando de 9 a 14 unos 12000/15000 euros tranquilamente



y el Sr. Echevarne lo factura todo..y las malvadas élites no ven un duro.

vaya mierda de conspiracion


----------



## rory (6 Abr 2021)

llabiegu dijo:


> Estan comprando hoteles buenos en zonas premium o centros de grandes ciudades, Sevilla, Málaga etc.
> Los hoteles Paco de Mierda de Lloret de Mar, Puerto de la Cruz etc se van al guano, ese tipo de turismo esta muerto. Para esa gente va a quedar la mesa de camping, la manta a cuadros y la playa o piscinas fluviales del interior.



En Canarias escuché que los fondos se han hecho ya con la mitad de los hoteles. Eso es contradictorio con lo que hemos hablado en este hilo y en otros, el que los viajes en avión y el turismo de masas lo van a sacrificar.

Menos vuelos y más caros significa que las islas van a dejar de ser grandes receptores de turistas.

En el resto de España, si impulsan el ferrocarril como ya están avisando, podrán aguantar algo mejor.

Pero yo en las islas veo que e el turismo tal como lo conocemos se ha acabado. La infraestructura hotelera está sobredimensionada y van a tener que recortar. Irán menos pero más selectos.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Abr 2021)

Who is the real enemy?







global.chinadaily.com.cn











Se repite la simbología habitual: virus verde (dólar) vestido de morado (ideología "progre" como arma de guerra de IV generación) combatido con una vacuna dorada.

Con gafas doradas se ve una visión diferente del mundo en la que se percibe al enemigo como el sistema monetario basado en el dólar y su ideología de guerra de IV generación. Con gafas moradas se ve otro mapa de la realidad que es usado como arma de guerra de IV generación:


----------



## hijodepantera (6 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya vale, pero....y los cerrajeros, fontaneros, albañiles, carpinteros......a estos no les han impedido trabajar. De hecho, a la pequeña industria ni la han tocado....sin acritud y con todo el respeto....algunos a veces parecéis como los covidianos, que ellos en su mente encajan cada sinsentido y le dán forma y hacen ver que lo entienden....aunque para los que no creemos en la pandemia (pero si en la plandemia) NO ENTENDAMOS NADA.
> 
> Me refiero, si quisieran capar la circulación de B....de la noche a la mañana te decretan TODO no esencial y te jodes.
> 
> ...



La única explicación es que somos un puto colateral y el plan no esta diseñado para nosotros si no para unas cotas mucho más altas.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> y el Sr. Echevarne lo factura todo..y las malvadas élites no ven un duro.
> 
> vaya mierda de conspiracion



Mah si las élites.. esta idea de que hay unas pocas personas que lo manejan todo.. eso si es una conspiración


----------



## Burbujerofc (7 Abr 2021)

No sé porqué no me llegan notificaciones a pesar de estar siguiendo el hilo... Bueno, siguiendo con la guerra económica de China y su nueva moneda digital, ya están en fase de pruebas en Hong Kong. Es por eso que desde Estados Unidos están también a marchas forzadas para imponer su nuevo dólar digital.

En otro hilo ya puse que una de las posibilidades por parte de Estados Unidos es el USDC, lo que supondría una guerra directa al Yuan Digital o DCEP, que por ahora sigue en la duda de si estará respaldado por... ¿oro?








Circle lleva USDC, la stablecoin que desarrolló con Coinbase, a Venezuela


Circle lleva USDC, la stablecoin que desarrolló junto a Coinbase, a Venezuela, con el visto bueno de Estados Unidos y la ayuda de Airtm




observatorioblockchain.com





Cabe la posibilidad de que no lo sepamos hasta 2022, pero que este 2021 es el año de las pruebas y que la transición se hará sí o sí en China y posiblemente a la par en Estados Unidos es un escenario que me plantea las siguientes dudas:

- Una generación que estamos conociendo a fondo estas nuevas monedas digitales, tokens y criptomonedas, ¿es posible que nos hayan estado preparando durante una década para lo que se nos viene?

- ¿Será finalmente el oro el que respalde a estas CBDCs y veremos la realidad del precio del metal antes de la implantación de estas monedas digitales?

- ¿Tendremos que esconder nuestros metales o qué harán los Estados para tener de nuevo todo el control? Esta duda me viene por una noticia que leí sobre Turquía y su insistencia a su gente a vender el oro.








Erdogan Urges Turks to Sell Gold to Support Collapsing Currency


Chairing his crowded party congress, which drew criticism on health grounds, President Erdogan appealed to people to sell foreign currencies and gold to prop up the tumbling lira.




balkaninsight.com







*Moneda digital de China: China y Hong Kong comienzan a probar el yuan digital a medida que Beijing intensifica la investigación sobre el uso transfronterizo*

*El Banco Popular de China y la Autoridad Monetaria de Hong Kong han comenzado 'pruebas técnicas' para el uso transfronterizo del yuan digital*
*La colaboración internacional también se ha acelerado entre el banco central de China y sus homólogos en Tailandia y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.*
China ampliará el uso transfronterizo de su yuan digital soberano "cuando llegue el momento", con pruebas técnicas en marcha con Hong Kong, dijo el banco central del país.

La colaboración internacional también se ha acelerado entre el banco central de China y sus homólogos en Tailandia y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Las naciones están estudiando el uso de monedas digitales y tecnología blockchain en pagos transfronterizos.

Las pruebas rápidas de Beijing del yuan digital se producen en medio de preocupaciones persistentes sobre Hegemonía del dólar estadounidense y la capacidad de Washington para volverlo contra China.

El Banco Popular de China anunció a fines del mes pasado una nueva empresa con el servicio de mensajería financiera SWIFT con sede en Bélgica y cuatro instituciones chinas que brindarán servicios financieros localizados para hacer que las transacciones transfronterizas sean más estables y seguras.

La iniciativa fue interpretada por algunos analistas como un “movimiento defensivo” En medio de las continuas tensiones con Estados Unidos. Pero otros lo vieron como parte del esfuerzos para promover la internalización del yuan y el desarrollo de la moneda digital de la nación.

El desarrollo de China de su moneda digital ha obligado a otros bancos centrales a seguir su ejemplo.

Artículo completo: China begins testing digital yuan with Hong Kong





Por otro lado, entrando en una posible guerra en caliente:

*China envía más aviones; Taiwán dice que luchará hasta el final si hay guerra*


La isla autogobernada democrática se ha quejado de las repetidas actividades militares de Beijing en los últimos meses, con la fuerza aérea de China haciendo incursiones casi diarias en la zona de identificación de defensa aérea de Taiwán. El lunes, China dijo que un grupo de portaaviones se estaba ejercitando cerca de la isla.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán dijo que 15 aviones chinos, incluidos 12 cazas, ingresaron a su zona de identificación de defensa aérea, con un avión antisubmarino que volaba hacia el sur a través del Canal Bashi entre Taiwán y Filipinas.

La fuerza aérea de Taiwán envió aviones para interceptar y advertir a los chinos que se alejaran, agregó el ministerio.

Hablando más temprano en el día, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Taiwán, Joseph Wu, dijo que Estados Unidos estaba preocupado por el riesgo de conflicto.

"Desde mi limitado entendimiento de los tomadores de decisiones estadounidenses que observan los desarrollos en esta región, ellos ven claramente el peligro de la posibilidad de que China lance un ataque contra Taiwán", dijo a los periodistas en su ministerio.


“Estamos dispuestos a defendernos sin preguntas y pelearemos la guerra si es necesario pelear la guerra. Y si tenemos que defendernos hasta el último día, nos defenderemos hasta el último día ”.

La Oficina de Asuntos de Taiwán de China y el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. No respondieron a las solicitudes de comentarios sobre las declaraciones de Wu. China ha dicho que sus actividades en Taiwán tienen como objetivo proteger la soberanía de China. Estados Unidos ha expresado su preocupación por los movimientos de China y dijo que su compromiso con Taiwán es "sólido como una roca".

Además de la intensificación de la acción militar cerca de Taiwán, la Armada de Estados Unidos dijo que el destructor de misiles guiados USS John S. McCain realizó un tránsito "de rutina" por el Estrecho de Taiwán el miércoles.


Taiwán 'puercoespín'

Ni Taiwán ni China han dicho con precisión dónde se encuentra el grupo de portaaviones chino, o si se dirige hacia el disputado Mar de China Meridional, donde actualmente opera un grupo de portaaviones estadounidense.

Hablando en el parlamento, el viceministro de Defensa de Taiwán, Chang Che-ping, dijo que se estaban siguiendo de cerca los movimientos de la aerolínea china y describió sus simulacros como una rutina.

Una persona familiarizada con la planificación de seguridad de Taiwán dijo a Reuters que el grupo de portaaviones todavía está "cerca de las islas japonesas", aunque se negó a revelar la ubicación exacta.

Japón había dicho el domingo que el grupo de portaaviones chino había ingresado al Pacífico después de navegar a través del Estrecho de Miyako, a través de la cadena de islas Ryukyu del sur de Japón al noreste de Taiwán.

Washington, el patrocinador y proveedor de armas internacional más importante de Taiwán, ha estado presionando a Taipei para que modernice sus fuerzas armadas para que pueda convertirse en un "puercoespín", difícil de atacar para China.

Wu dijo que Taiwán está decidido a mejorar sus capacidades militares y gastar más en defensa.


“La defensa de Taiwán es nuestra responsabilidad. Intentaremos todo lo que podamos para mejorar nuestra capacidad de defensa ”.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán dijo que este mes ejecutará ocho días de juegos de guerra asistidos por computadora, simulando un ataque chino. Una segunda fase de ejercicios, que incluye simulacros con fuego real y simulacros contra el aterrizaje, se llevará a cabo en julio, cuando los hospitales también practicarán el manejo de víctimas masivas.

"Los simulacros están diseñados en base a las amenazas enemigas más duras, simulando todos los escenarios posibles en una invasión enemiga en Taiwán", dijo a los periodistas el mayor general Liu Yu-Ping.

Cuando se le preguntó si la embajada de facto de Washington, el Instituto Americano en Taiwán, enviaría representantes a los simulacros, Liu dijo que tal plan fue "discutido" pero "no se implementará", citando sensibilidad militar.









China sends more jets; Taiwan says it will fight to the end if there's war


China sent more fighter jets into Taiwan's air defence zone on Wednesday in a stepped-up show of force around the island Beijing claims as its own, and Taiwan's foreign minister said it would fight to the end if China attacks.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2021)

Hungary triples gold reserves - BBJ


The National Bank of Hungary (MNB) on Wednesday said it raised the country's gold reserves from 31.5 tonnes to 94.5 tonnes, according to a report by state news wire MTI.




bbj.hu





El grupo de Visegrado, además de poco propensos al virus morado (su rechazo a lo progre es una de sus señas de identidad), parece que tiran por el oro como reserva de valor. Hace nada Polonia se hizo con 100 toneladas y ahora Hungría. Comprar oro como reserva es una declaración de intenciones...

Además de triplicar sus reservas de oro, Hungría se alinea claramente con Rusia y China en otros frentes:









Hungary to join Eurasian Development Bank in Eastward Diplomatic Push | Belt & Road News







www.beltandroad.news





Se une al Eurasian developement bank, formado por Rusia y sus ex repúblicas para acceder a fondos con los que financiar proyectos de infraestructura para la integración euroasiática. En el frente ideológico, después de expulsar a la universidad de Soros, China va a abrir su primer centro universitario Fudan en Europa.

____________






WGC: Stand der Goldreserven der Zentralbanken; Indien stockt auf


Der World Gold Council veröffentlichte gestern die aktuellen Daten zu den offiziellen Goldbeständen der weltweiten Notenbanken. Bei einem Großteil der aufgeführten Banken wurden die Daten per Ende Februar 2021 berücksichtigt. Diesen Zahlen zufolge... - Veroeffentlicht am 08.04.2021




www.goldseiten.de





Estado de las reservas oficiales de oro en el mes de marzo actualizados con los movimientos de finales de febrero. No aparece todavía la compra de oro de Hungría, se actualizará el mes que viene.

Compran:
India: +11.2 toneladas
Uzbekistán: +7.2 toneladas
Kazajistán: +1.6 toneladas
Colombia: +0.5 toneladas
Serbia: +0.2 toneladas
Egipto: +0.1 toneladas

Venden:
Turquía: -11.7 toneladas (y -11.9 toneladas los bancos comerciales turcos)
Filipinas: -9.3 toneladas
Emiratos árabes Unidos: -6.9 toneladas
Malta: -0.2 toneladas
Méjico: -0.1 toneladas

Hay unos cuantos bancos centrales (órbita rusa, Turquía y Emiratos árabes Unidos) que todos los meses varían sus reservas oficiales. Unas veces venden y otras compran, son movimientos que no tienen mucho sentido salvo que estén utilizando el oro como medio de pago o como colateral para préstamos.


----------



## El buho pensante (8 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una gran empresa es una jerarquía. Cada puesto del organigrama corresponde con el acceso a una información determinada sobre el conjunto de la empresa (tu jefe tiene más información que tú sobre la empresa y no la comparte contigo. A su vez, el jefe de tu jefe actúa igual con el, etc.)
> 
> Siendo que todas las jerarquías funcionan de forma similar (diferentes mapas mentales resultado de diferentes grados de acceso a la información y un sistema de recompensas y castigos en función de la posición en el organigrama) podemos ver cómo se desarrolla el conflicto entre sus diferentes estratos.
> 
> ...



Quizas @allseeyingeye fuera la maquina de Matrix comunicandose con nosotros

Muy interesante todo


----------



## sans-pisito (8 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El grupo de Visegrado, además de poco propensos al virus morado (su rechazo a lo progre es una de sus señas de identidad), parece que tiran por el oro como reserva de valor. Hace nada Polonia se hizo con 100 toneladas y ahora Hungría. Comprar oro como reserva es una declaración de intenciones...
> 
> Además de triplicar sus reservas de oro, Hungría se alinea claramente con Rusia y China en otros frentes:
> 
> ...



Hungría y Polonia están en la OTAN. ¿habrá una ruptura de la OTAN? Viendo como fue la incorporación de España a la OTAN (Colza, Alcalá 20, acojonos varios a Suarez...) no creo que la disolución de la OTAN vaya a ser algo incruento.


----------



## individualina (9 Abr 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Demolición. Si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, también porque la esclavitud del petróleo se está acabando y hay que "minar" otras cositas para sacar Poder. 
Minar pobres o minar clases medias puede ser un gran negocio. 
El mismo que supusieron anteriormente descubrir la electricidad o usar combustibles fósiles...

Con el 11s se inauguró la veda de los datos en todo el mundo.

Y porsiaca, antes de que el petróleo se acabe y nos pille de sorpresa, se monta la demolición covidiana que estamos viviendo... 

"Tío, hay que ensayar cómo minar datos pq como nos quedemos sin combustibles fósiles y se caiga el telón de repente a ver qué vamos a hacer para parasitar a estos pobres desgraciados. Se nos comen!"

Simulacro de demolición ligado al tema moneda y al tema datos (=nueva energía), el cual tiene que estar necesariamente listo antes de la derroición del petróleo.

Pero bueno, esto son sólo flipadas mías, señor agente, jajajaja

(Este hilo es oro.)


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Abr 2021)

Pekín advierte que tomará las medidas necesarias para defender los derechos de las compañías chinas tras las nuevas sanciones de EE.UU.

Este jueves, Washington agregó a varias entidades de supercomputación chinas a su lista negra económica.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores chino, Zhao Lijian, advirtió en una conferencia de prensa que el país tomará las medidas necesarias para defender los derechos e intereses de sus compañías nacionales, informa Reuters.

El Departamento de Comercio explicó la decisión de añadir a su lista negra económica a esas entidades de supercomputación "por realizar actividades que son contrarias a la seguridad nacional o a los intereses de la política exterior de EE.UU.".

Las autoridades norteamericanas alegan que las siete compañías están "involucradas en la construcción de supercomputadoras utilizadas por actores militares de China".









Pekín advierte que tomará las medidas necesarias para defender los derechos de las compañías chinas tras las nuevas sanciones de EE.UU.


Este jueves, Washington agregó a varias entidades de supercomputación chinas a su lista negra económica.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Abr 2021)

Porqué triplica Hungría sus reservas de oro? Veamos qué dicen en la nota de prensa del banco central:



MAGYAR NEMZETI BANK TRIPLES HUNGARY'S GOLD RESERVES TO 94.5 TONS



_Teniendo muy en cuenta sus* objetivos estratégicos de política económica y nacional a largo plazo*, el Magyar Nemzeti Bank (MNB) ha elevado las reservas de oro de Hungría de 31,5 toneladas a 94,5 toneladas. Tras la decisión, el MNB continuó el proceso que comenzó aumentando las reservas de oro en un factor de diez en 2018. Como resultado, según el tamaño de las reservas de oro, Hungría pasó del centro de la lista internacional al tercio superior en Marzo de 2021.

En la historia, el oro ha cumplido varias funciones en diferentes sistemas financieros. Aunque desde una perspectiva de política monetaria, el oro perdió algo de su importancia en la década de 1970, su papel como activo de reserva tradicional siguió siendo fundamental a partir de entonces. Como no conlleva riesgos crediticios o de contraparte, el oro facilita el refuerzo de la confianza en un país en todos los entornos económicos, lo que aún lo convierte en uno de los activos de reserva más importantes del mundo, además de los bonos del Estado. *En los últimos años, el papel del oro en las reservas internacionales se ha reforzado en varios bancos centrales.* Con 656 toneladas, la demanda de oro de los bancos centrales alcanzó niveles récord en 2018 y también en 2019 (669 toneladas)._

....

_*La gestión de los nuevos riesgos derivados de la pandemia de coronavirus también jugó un papel clave en la decisión*. La aparición de picos globales en las deudas gubernamentales o las preocupaciones por la inflación aumentan aún más la *importancia del oro en la estrategia nacional como activo de refugio seguro y como reserva de valor.*_

____________

Mientras los bancos centrales se preparan para el nuevo escenario, se va cerrando la ventana de convertibilidad de dinero fiat en oro:
-Hay escasez en las principales cecas de acuñación y en algunos casos han fallado en la entrega escusandose en "problemas informáticos" (la australiana Perth Mint), prácticamente sin stock (la Royal Mint inglesa y la Mint de Nueva Zelanda) o restringiendo la compra a un máximo de 30 onzas de plata por persona (la casa de la moneda austriaca). Los mayoristas están desbordados por la demanda de las tiendas que también están casi sin stock y vendiendo con retrasos en la entrega y sobreprecios altos respecto al stock.

- Siguen saliendo diariamente onzas físicas del COMEX y del ETF de JPMorgan ya que hay serías dudas de que este respaldado y se sospecha que esté actuando como mecanismo para suprimir el precio del oro.

Por si fueran pocos los problemas que está causando la demanda de metal, empieza a haber problemas del lado de la oferta:









Endeavour Silver Produces 1,048,100 oz Silver and 11,109 oz Gold for 1.9 Million oz Silver Equivalents in Q1, 2021


VANCOUVER, British Columbia, April 08, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - Endeavour Silver Corp. (TSX: EDR, NYSE: EXK) reports production of 1,048,100 silver ounces (oz) and 11,109 gold oz in Q1, 2021, for silver equivalent (AgEq) production of 1.9 million oz at an 80:1 silver:gold ratio. Silver production...




www.edrsilver.com





Algunas mineras de plata están quedándose con parte de la plata para ellos en vez de sacarla al mercado en espera de mayores precios (normal viendo la escasez que hay en el mercado a precios actuales).


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Who is the real enemy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que hay países que han cerrado algun tipo de trato con China para 'reabrir' y se me está agudizando el olfato para detectar operaciones de inteligencia muy bien camufladitas en forma de 'derechos humanos' .....sin ir más lejos hoy en el periodico local...









#StopAsianHate-demo in Amsterdam: 'Anti-Aziatisch racisme gaat verder dan schelden'


Op het Museumplein worden honderden mensen verwacht. Organisator Hui-Hui Pan: "Als het om racisme gaat worden Aziatische Nederlanders vaak vergeten."




nos.nl





tiene una pinta de intel ops....que echa para atrás, probablemente ni ellos lo saben...

al loro la fotito la pancarta..


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Abr 2021)

hate = virus
love = vaccine

no puedo parar de pensar en esta mierda.

están llevando a cabo la mayor psyop de todos los tiempos y ni nos estamos percatando.....algunos sí.


----------



## sans-pisito (10 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Parece que hay países que han cerrado algun tipo de trato con China para 'reabrir' y se me está agudizando el olfato para detectar operaciones de inteligencia muy bien camufladitas en forma de 'derechos humanos' .....sin ir más lejos hoy en el periodico local...



A mi mas bien me parencen chinos de HK o Taiwan. Ese tipo de manifestaciones no son del estilo que gustan al PCCh. Fijate que lleva un bozal arco-iris.

EDIT: la protesta aparece en xinhua net, asi que posiblemente tenga que ver con china continental.



http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-03/28/c_139841527_3.htm


----------



## olympus1 (10 Abr 2021)

Estamos en guerra, efectivamente. Y por primera vez en la Historia el enemigo ha sabido ocultarse.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hate = virus
> love = vaccine
> 
> no puedo parar de pensar en esta mierda.
> ...



No solo eso. En el cartel también se lee "no a la hegemonía del hombre blanco/ Han / heterosexual / capacitismo". Tiene toda la pinta de ser los típicos imbéciles premium escogidos para montar revoluciones de colores progres. Parecen más bien hongkoneses - taiwaneses como dice @sans-pisito

Hasta un niño normal de 5 años tiene más sentido común y saber estar que eso que sale en la foto. Y la bandera azul, blanca y rosa es de los transexuales.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> No solo eso. En el cartel también se lee "no a la hegemonía del hombre blanco/ Han / heterosexual / capacitismo". Tiene toda la pinta de ser los típicos imbéciles premium escogidos para montar revoluciones de colores progres. Parecen más bien hongkoneses - taiwaneses como dice @sans-pisito
> 
> Hasta un niño normal de 5 años tiene más sentido común y saber estar que eso que sale en la foto.



Trato a veces con asiáticos en el curro, dán vergüenza ajena. No tienen sangre, ni sentido del ridículo.

No sé como conyo funciona su cerebro ni que tipo de alma tienen, pero ya os digo que no tienen sangre, es lo más pusilanime que te puedas encontrar. Parecen el blanco perfecto, sin duda.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Abr 2021)

Las embajadas me estoy fijando y los ministerios de asuntos exteriores ya no sacan notas de prensa cuando tocan temas con China.

Ya nadie se reúne con los Chinos?  No me lo creoooooo.....

Conyo, parece como si hubiera algún tipo de negociación detrás de bambalinas....y no se puede intuir una puta mierda porque la información sale en cuentagotas y en formas propias de una guerra 4.0.....en forma de articulos 'random', tweets, Terms of Service de Tiktok (los pillaron promoviendo anuncios de como conseguir VISAS de residencia en USA de forma ilegal a los inmis que saltan a USA ilegalmente), etc etc..

Parece como que tenía que ser en Abril la reapertura y creo que no va a ser


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Abr 2021)

tiritos de jabalí.









Chinese embassy in Sweden hits back as politicians demand ambassador ‘be sent home’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





como van los 'kontajios'en Suecia? 

muchos ínfeztaos'?


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Kissinger, que desde el comienzo reconoció el impacto geopolítico de la narrativa vírica de China, recomienda a Washington que se adapte a la realidad multipolar para alcanzar un nuevo equilibrio de poder antes de que la situación derive en un conflicto armado a gran escala.

El artífice de la geopolítica estadounidense en sus años de explendor reconoce la derrota y busca un nuevo equilibrio multipolar para evitar que se imponga una nueva potencia que pueda dominar el mundo a través de la hegemonía monetaria:







Cuando las élites de las que Kissinger forma parte acaben de asumir la derrota y tengan que enfrentarse al nuevo escenario, van a ser las primeras en querer la vuelta al patrón oro a un mundo dominado por otra divisa fiat que escape a su control.

Kissinger es otro que entendió perfectamente que tras la destrucción mutua asegurada, el frente de batalla está en la conquista del mapa de la realidad de los individuos:







Parece que con la narrativa vírica ha percibido la derrota... Cuando esta percepción sea común en el resto de miembros de la élite cercana a Kissinger, veremos un momento Bretton Woods para crear las bases monetarias de un sistema multipolar que tendrá como referencia a los metales preciosos ya que ningún actor tiene el monopolio de emisión.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2021)

Yo veo relación quizás en que Usa abandona Afghanistan el 11 de Setiembre...junto con la OTAN..y la reapertura de los mayores aportadores netos en la OTAN....

Ha forzado China la salida de Usa en morolandia?

El timing se acelera por momentos...


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2021)

Russian Foreign Ministry summons deputy head of US embassy







tass.com





Rusia llama a consultas al embajador americano.

He llegado tarde al discurso de Putin sobre el estado anual pero esto es lo mas destacado que he visto:

-Intento de golpe de Estado y magnicidio en Bielorrusia que pretendia ir acompañado junto con ataque cibernetico a infraestructuras basicas para desestabilizar el pais. Silencio en occidente que actua como si no huibiese ocurrido nada.
-Amenaza con guerra asimetrica de corta duracion en caso de traspasar lineas rojas cuyos limites decidirán en cada caso concreto.



https://tass.com/politics/1280999https://tass.com/politics/1280999


_
"No queremos quemar ningún puente, pero si alguien percibe nuestras buenas intenciones como indiferencia o debilidad y tiene la intención de volar estos puentes, entonces [ellos] deben saber que la respuesta de Rusia será asimétrica, rápida y dura", dijo el presidente ruso. advirtió._

___________









Exclusive: China opens its borders to billions of dollars of gold imports - sources


China has given domestic and international banks permission to import large amounts of gold into the country, five sources familiar with the matter said, potentially helping to support global gold prices after months of declines. China is the world's biggest gold consumer, gobbling up hundreds...




finance.yahoo.com





China permite que sus bancos importen oro de forma masiva. Por ahora esperan un envio de 150 toneladas que esperan recibir en mayo.
Vienen a decir que estan dispuestos a desestabilizar el valor del dólar con compras masivas en el mercado de oro cuyo sistema de formación (de precio depende de que apenas se solicite la entrega de fisico

____________


Ver archivo adjunto 634146


Los premiums en las barras de plata de 1000 onzas se han triplicado en un año y parece que va a seguir aumentando a medida que la plata vaya captando la atención de los inversores. Este aumento empezó antes de que se popularizase el movimiento del silversqueeze en reddit, la demanda viene tambien de China:



________________





__





Central and Eastern European central banks significantly expand their gold reserves


Last month Hungary tripled its gold reserves. The decision by the National Bank of Hungary (Magyar Nemzeti Bank, MNB) to increase its gold reserves to 94.5 tonnes, a historic high, follows a 10-fold increase in Hungary’s gold holdings in the last quarter of 2018. Post by Dr Tatiana Fic




www.gold.org





Ver archivo adjunto 634165


Ver archivo adjunto 634166


----------



## Crisógono (22 Abr 2021)

*¿PREPARA CHINA UN YUAN DIGITAL RESPALDADO POR ORO? PEKÍN DA LUZ VERDE A LA COMPRA DE MILES DE MILLONES EN LINGOTES

China parece estar preparando el terreno para lanzar un yuan digital respaldado por oro, lo que pondría en peligro a todas las principales monedas fiduciarias, pero amenazaría especialmente la posición de liderazgo del dólar estadounidense como moneda de reserva mundial. En definitiva, parece que el reinado del dólar tiene sus días contados. *

Sigue aquí -----> ¿Prepara China un yuan digital respaldado por oro? Pekín da luz verde a la compra de miles de millones en lingotes


----------



## jaguarxjr (26 Abr 2021)

Hace meses, en este hilo, leí que La India no formaba parte de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda y estaba recibiendo, por ello, presiones desde China.
Si me equivoco, que alguien me corrija.
Ahora, llevamos días viendo en los telediarios lo que está pasando allí, en La India. Constantemente se nos dice de lo caótico de la situación y de las miles y miles de muertes diarias.
¿Es que la Covid ha llegado un año y medio tarde a este país?. No entiendo como ahora está todo tan desbordado, cuando allí nunca ha habido ningún control ni medios para contener "la enfermedad".
¿Que está pasando?. ¿Por qué centrarse ahora en La India?. ¿Tiene algo que ver con la negativa a formar parte de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda?. ¿Seguir metiendo miedo a occidente con lo mala malísima que es esta enfermedad?.
Lo dicho, este virus llega allí con retraso. Curioso.


----------



## Gusman (26 Abr 2021)

La manipulacion, mentira y engaño de los medios es tal, que poco de lo que muestran es cierto. A saber cual es la situacion real.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Abr 2021)

Nueva Zelanda vende su alma a China..........

y de repente pueden hacer conciertos masivos..

que casualidac hoyga....













New Zealand is the envy of the world as 50,000 fans attend concert


New Zealand-based band Six60 played to a crowd of 50,000 on Saturday, billed as the world's largest concert since the start of the Covid-19 pandemic, which has devastated live music industries.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Abr 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Hace meses, en este hilo, leí que La India no formaba parte de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda y estaba recibiendo, por ello, presiones desde China.
> Si me equivoco, que alguien me corrija.
> Ahora, llevamos días viendo en los telediarios lo que está pasando allí, en La India. Constantemente se nos dice de lo caótico de la situación y de las miles y miles de muertes diarias.
> ¿Es que la Covid ha llegado un año y medio tarde a este país?. No entiendo como ahora está todo tan desbordado, cuando allí nunca ha habido ningún control ni medios para contener "la enfermedad".
> ...



La presencia o no del virus en un país es una decisión de su gobierno para poder justificar medidas "sanitarias" con las que camuflar las medidas reales de control social, economía de guerra, control de fronteras... Basta ordenar pruebas de PCR de forma masiva para crear un nuevo "brote" a gusto del consumidor y lograr así la narrativa que se requiere para tomar medidas de guerra sin que el público sea consciente ya que no hay que declararla (segun la narrativas virica son medidas para luchar contra una enfermedad). Siendo brotes creados a voluntad, se activan segun las necesidades del gobierno de turno y nuevas "cepas" se van incorporando a la narrativa.

Porque ahora en la India? No se que ha hecho que el gobierno indio haya decidido justo ahora controlar sus fronteras, a sus ciudadanos y restringir la actividad economica al minimo imprescindible. Como comentado en este hilo anteriormente, estas medidas abren una ventana de oportunidad para realinearse geopoliticamente y/o para evitar desestabilizaciones externas. Sus motivos tendrá y los iremos viendo.

Por otro lado, la narrativa virica va unida al tema vacunas en donde la diplomacia está jugando un papel importante ya que dejan entrever alianzas entre paises y permiten presentar a su vendedor como el "salvador" a ojos de sus ciudadanos justificando asi nuevas alianzas geopoliticas. Hay una lucha entre paises por presentar su vacuna como la mejor, la "diplomacia de la vacuna" la llaman:









Chinese Foreign Minister will meet counterparts from South Asian countries focusing on vaccine supplies and epidemic fight - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





El tema de las vacunas, tambien sirve para entender la posición de poder que tiene China gracias al semimonopolio de ciertos materiales estrategicos necesarios para su produccion, como tierras raras. Las compañias farmaceuticas estan teniendo problemas para conseguirlos:









New COVID Vaccines Need Absurd Amounts of Material and Labor


Companies are scrambling to obtain supplies for hundreds of millions of doses of a type of vaccine that has never been made at this scale before




www.scientificamerican.com





En estos momentos, India no tiene capacidad para producir sus vacunas porque no tiene materiales para fabricarlos. Materiales cuya exportación esta prohibida tanto en China como en EEUU por su caracter estrategico ya que son imprescindibles en muchos sectores. EEUU ha tenido que levantar esta prohibicion para que India pueda producirlas pero son insuficientes:









US makes U-turn on aiding India, motivation questioned - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_The Biden administration has only partially lifted export ban of raw materials for vaccine production, following growing pressure from vaccine producers, according to the New York Times. _

EEUU va a tener que usar sus reservas estrategicas de tierras raras para asistir a sus aliados o dejar que China ser presente como "salvadora" con su vacuna ya que tiene capacidad para producirlos gracias a su monopolio sobre las tierras raras. Como curiosidad, es en Wuhan donde se producen las vacunas y es un centro logistico fundamental para la industria farmaceutica mundial. Mientras China advertia de la enfermedad, se cerraba un lugar fundamental en la cadena de suministros del sector farmaceutico que posiblemente obligase a racionar medicamentos en el resto del mundo

Sobre las tierras raras y otros materiales fundamentales para la industria dejo aqui este interesante articulo:









Caught between rare earths and Chinese dominance — Part 1: The story behind everything no one is telling you


Investigating how China built its multi-commodity monopolies across the technological spectrum.




www.mining.com


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> tema vacunas en donde la diplomacia está jugando un papel importante ya que dejan entrever alianzas entre paises y *permiten presentar a su vendedor como el "salvador" a ojos de sus ciudadanos* justificando asi nuevas alianzas geopoliticas.



En ese sentido los amoñecamientos son una forma de chantaje diplomatico. Y está habiendo muchos amoñecamientos, lo cual indica que la diplomacia no va tan bien.


----------



## socrates99 (27 Abr 2021)

Aquí hay una x o incognita que no conocemos,por eso hay muchas piezas que no encajan.Spielzeug va bien encaminado,pero joder,me falta algo que no me encaja en todo este show.


----------



## jaguarxjr (27 Abr 2021)

Quizá, por lo que comentas, EE.UU. va a "ceder' vacunas a terceros países. Así, se convierte en su salvador:









EEUU dará 60 millones de vacunas de AstraZeneca a otros países


La Administración estadounidense de Medicamentos y Alimentos determinará si las dosis son seguras para su envío al exterior




www.diariodeburgos.es


----------



## jaguarxjr (27 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> En ese sentido los amoñecamientos son una forma de chantaje diplomatico. Y está habiendo muchos amoñecamientos, lo cual indica que la diplomatica no va tan bien.



Disculpa, no entiendo lo del chantaje. Por favor, ¿lo puedes explicar?.


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Abr 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Disculpa, no entiendo lo del chantaje. Por favor, ¿lo puedes explicar?.



El chantaje se refiere a que el proveedor de vacunas ya no es el salvador, sino que se convierte en un fabricante de vacunas defectuosas que causan amoñecamientos. A mi modo de ver es una indicacion de que el acuerdo diplomatico es fragil y puede romperse. Fijate como al principio los periodicos del continente europeo publicaban noticias de amoñecamientos provocados por la vacuna AZ (fabricada en UK) mientras en los periodicos de UK no existian esas noticias de amoñecamientos.


----------



## sans-pisito (27 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> El chantaje se refiere a que el proveedor de vacunas ya no es el salvador, sino que se convierte en un fabricante de vacunas defectuosas que causan amoñecamientos. A mi modo de ver es una indicacion de que el acuerdo diplomatico es fragil y puede romperse. Fijate como al principio los periodicos del continente europeo publicaban noticias de amoñecamientos provocados por la vacuna AZ (fabricada en UK) mientras en los periodicos de UK no existian esas noticias de amoñecamientos.



Esta noticia lo deja bien claro para quien sepa leer entre lineas.









Boris Johnson defends Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine as EU countries pause use


UK leaders and medical experts have defended the use of the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine despite multiple European countries pausing its use due to…




www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## jaguarxjr (27 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> El chantaje se refiere a que el proveedor de vacunas ya no es el salvador, sino que se convierte en un fabricante de vacunas defectuosas que causan amoñecamientos. A mi modo de ver es una indicacion de que el acuerdo diplomatico es fragil y puede romperse. Fijate como al principio los periodicos del continente europeo publicaban noticias de amoñecamientos provocados por la vacuna AZ (fabricada en UK) mientras en los periodicos de UK no existian esas noticias de amoñecamientos.



Ya entiendo. De hecho, continuamente hay tiras y aflojas entre países y las vacunas.
Aquí se puede leer con Inglaterra pone en duda las vacunas alemanas.









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## jaguarxjr (27 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug, aunque se la respuesta, te pregunto. ¿Te vas a vacunar?. 

¿Qué se persigue con la vacunación global?. ¿Qué consecuencias traerá la vacunación para la población?.


----------



## AH1N1 (27 Abr 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> ¿Qué se persigue con la vacunación global?. ¿Qué consecuencias traerá la vacunación para la población?.



Primero esto que dice otro forero:


socrates99 dijo:


> Aquí hay una x o incognita que no conocemos,por eso hay muchas piezas que no encajan.Spielzeug va bien encaminado,pero joder,me falta algo que no me encaja en todo este show.



Creo que las vacunas no juegan un único papel (eliminar gente), cumple por lo menos otro papel importante que es el de someternos al poder y prepararnos para el "Gran Futuro o Reinicio". Las mascarillas no están presentes en todos los paíse de la misma forma, pero las vacunas sí (en el mundo que cuenta como tal)

El virus es el desencadenante del Reset y las vacunas son la base en la que se sustentará ese Reinicio, y lo hará por medio del miedo y la obediencia de los ciudadanos. Por eso no creo que esto dure 2 años, va para largo.

La gente espera que el caos se apodere del mundo por las revueltas contra lo que están haciendo y eso no va a pasar. Nos están cocinando como a las ranas y el objetivo de todo esto son los que ahora tienen entre 6 y 15 años.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Primero esto que dice otro forero:
> 
> 
> Creo que las vacunas no juegan un único papel (eliminar gente), cumple por lo menos otro papel importante que es el de someternos al poder y prepararnos para el "Gran Futuro o Reinicio". Las mascarillas no están presentes en todos los paíse de la misma forma, pero las vacunas sí (en el mundo que cuenta como tal)
> ...



Por qué entre 6 y 15 años?
Yo tambien creo que hay algo "oculto" en la vacuna. Lo sabremos cuando la mayoria este vacunada.


----------



## Padre Pio (27 Abr 2021)

"Kissinger recomienda a Biden un Nuevo Orden Mundial con China".


----------



## AH1N1 (27 Abr 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Por qué entre 6 y 15 años?
> Yo tambien creo que hay algo "oculto" en la vacuna. Lo sabremos cuando la mayoria este vacunada.



Porque para el 2030 esos ya tendrán entre 16 y 25 años, se habrán acostumbrado a "La Nueva Normalidad", que para ellos será lo normal, y el resto ya estaremos criando malvas o cansados de "aplanar la curva" y "solo un esfuerzo más"

Mi idea sobre las vacunas: no creo que estén hechas para matar. Lo veo como (que en el fondo es lo que es) un experimento / desarrollo y prueba de una técnica o tecnología nueva sin pasar por laboratorio


Spoiler



*Etapas en el desarrollo y las pruebas de vacunas*

En Estados Unidos, el desarrollo y las pruebas de las vacunas siguen un conjunto estandarizado de pasos. Las primeras etapas son de naturaleza exploratoria. La regulación y la supervisión aumentan en lo que la vacuna candidata avanza en el proceso.

*Primeros pasos: Estudios de laboratorio y en animales*
*Etapa de exploración*

Esta etapa involucra la investigación básica de laboratorio, y a menudo dura de 2 a 4 años. Los científicos académicos y gubernamentales con financiamiento federal identifican antígenos naturales o sintéticos que podrían ayudar a prevenir o tratar una enfermedad. Estos antígenos podrían incluir partículas parecidas a virus, virus o bacterias debilitados, toxinas bacterianas debilitadas u otras sustancias derivadas de patógenos.

*Etapa preclínica*

Los estudios preclínicos usan sistemas de cultivos de tejidos o cultivos de células y pruebas en animales, que pueden ser ratones o monos, para evaluar la seguridad de la vacuna candidata y su capacidad imunógena, o capacidad de provocar una respuesta inmunológica. Estos estudios les dan una idea a los investigadores sobre las respuestas celulares que podrían esperar en los humanos, también podrían sugerir una dosis inicial segura para la siguiente fase de la investigación, así como un método seguro para aplicar la vacuna.


Los investigadores pueden adaptar la vacuna candidata durante la fase preclínica para tratar de hacerla más eficaz. También pueden realizar estudios de exposición con los animales, lo cual significa que se vacuna a los animales y luego se trata de infectarlos con el patógeno objetivo; este tipo de estudios nunca se realizan en humanos.


Muchas vacunas candidatas no van más allá de esta etapa, ya que no pueden generar la respuesta inmunológica deseada. A menudo, las etapas preclínicas duran de 1 a 2 años, y por lo general involucran a investigadores de la industria privada.

*Solicitud de IND*

Un patrocinador, que por lo general es una compañía privada, envía una solicitud para investigar un medicamento nuevo (IND, por sus siglas en inglés) a la Administración de Drogas y Alimentos de EE.UU., donde refiere los procesos de fabricación y prueba, resume los informes del laboratorio y describe el estudio propuesto. Una junta de revisión institucional, que representa a la institución donde se llevará a cabo el ensayo clínico, debe aprobar el protocolo clínico. Finalmente, la FDA tiene 30 días para aprobar la solicitud.


Una vez que se ha aprobado la solicitud IND, la vacuna se somete a tres fases de pruebas.

*Siguientes pasos: Estudios clínicos con humanos*
*Fase I de los ensayos con la vacuna*

Este primer intento por evaluar la vacuna candidata en humanos involucra a un pequeño grupo de adultos, de entre 20 a 80 por lo general. Si la vacuna está dirigida a los niños, los investigadores harán pruebas primero en adultos, y poco a poco reducirán la edad de los sujetos de prueba hasta llegar al objetivo. Los ensayos de fase I pueden ser no ciegos (conocidos también como estudios abiertos, pues los investigadores, y tal vez los sujetos de prueba, saben si se usa una vacuna o un placebo).


Las metas de las pruebas de fase I son evaluar la seguridad de la vacuna candidata y determinar el tipo y el alcance de la respuesta inmunológica que provoca la vacuna. Un ensayo prometedor de fase I avanzará a la siguiente etapa.

*Fase II de los ensayos con la vacuna*

Un grupo más grande de varios cientos de personas participa en las pruebas de fase II. Algunas de las personas pueden pertenecer a grupos en riesgo de contraer la enfermedad; los ensayos son aleatorios y bien controlados, e incluyen a un grupo de placebo.


Las metas de las pruebas de fase II son estudiar la vacuna candidata en cuanto a su seguridad, capacidad imunógena, dosis propuestas, programa de vacunación y método de aplicación.

*Fase III de los ensayos con la vacuna*

Las vacunas candidatas que tienen éxito en la fase II avanzan a ensayos más grandes, que involucran de miles a decenas de miles de personas. Las pruebas de fase III son aleatorias y doble ciego, e involucran la vacuna experimental que se prueba contra un placebo (el placebo puede ser una solución salina, una vacuna para otra enfermedad o alguna otra sustancia).


Una meta de la fase III es evaluar la seguridad de la vacuna en un grupo grande de personas. Algunos efectos secundarios poco usuales podrían no ser evidentes en grupos más pequeños de personas que formaron parte de las fases anteriores; por ejemplo, suponga que un suceso adverso, relacionado con una vacuna candidata, pudiera ocurrir en 1 de cada 10,000 personas, para detectar una diferencia significativa de un suceso de baja frecuencia, el ensayo tendría que haber incluido 60,000 sujetos, la mitad de ellos en el control, o en el grupo sin vacuna (Plotkin SA et al. _Vaccines_, 5th ed. Philadelphia: Saunders, 2008).


La eficacia de la vacuna también se prueba, lo cual puede incluir los siguientes factores: 1) ¿La vacuna candidata previene la enfermedad? 2) ¿Previene la infección por el patógeno? 3) ¿Conduce a la producción de anticuerpos u otros tipos de respuestas inmunológicas relacionadas con el patógeno?

*Siguientes pasos: Aprobación y autorización oficial*

Después de que un ensayo de fase III resulta exitoso, el creador de la vacuna enviará a la FDA una solicitud de autorización oficial para productos biológicos. Posteriormente, la FDA inspeccionará la fábrica donde se producirá la vacuna y aprobará el etiquetado de la misma.


Después de emitir la autorización oficial, la FDA vigilará la producción de la vacuna, incluyendo las instalaciones de inspección, y revisará las pruebas que hace el fabricante a lotes de vacunas en cuanto a capacidad para obtener el efecto deseado, seguridad y pureza. La FDA tiene el derecho de realizar sus propias pruebas a las vacunas de los fabricantes.

*Vigilancia posterior una vez emitida la autorización oficial*

Diversos sistemas vigilan las vacunas después de haber sido aprobadas. Entre ellos se incluyen los ensayos de la fase IV, el Sistema de Información sobre Eventos Adversos a una Vacuna _(Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System)_ y el Enlace de Datos sobre la Seguridad de las Vacunas _(Vaccine Safety Datalink)_.

*Fase IV de los ensayos*

Los ensayos de la fase IV son estudios opcionales que pueden realizar las compañías de medicamentos después de que se lanza una vacuna. El fabricante puede seguir realizando pruebas a la vacuna en cuanto a seguridad, eficacia y otros posibles usos.

*VAERS*

En 1990, los CDC y la FDA establecieron el Sistema de Información sobre Eventos Adversos a una Vacuna (VAERS, por sus siglas en inglés). El objetivo de VAERS, de acuerdo con los CDC, es “detectar posibles señales de reacciones adversas relacionadas con las vacunas” (en este caso, una señal es una prueba que indique una posible reacción adversa observable a través de los datos recopilados). Cada año se notifican aproximadamente 30,000 sucesos a VAERS. Entre un 10 y un 15% de estas notificaciones describen reacciones médicas graves que terminan en: hospitalización, enfermedades que ponen en peligro la vida, discapacidad o muerte.


VAERS es un sistema de notificación voluntaria, cualquier padre, proveedor de cuidado médico o amigo del paciente que sospeche una relación existente entre una vacuna y una reacción adversa, puede hace una notificación a VAERS. Posteriormente, los CDC investigan el suceso y tratan de descubrir si la reacción adversa fue realmente ocasionada por la vacuna.


Los CDC declaran que dan seguimiento a los datos del VAERS para:



Detectar reacciones adversas que sean nuevas, inusuales o raras
Vigilar el aumento en reacciones adversas conocidas
Identificar posibles factores de riesgo para el paciente en tipos particulares de reacciones adversas
Identificar lotes de vacunas cuando aumenten las cifras o los tipos de reacciones adversas notificadas
Evaluar la seguridad de vacunas cuya autorización oficial se otorgó recientemente
No todas las posibles reacciones adversas notificadas a VAERS son *provocadas *por una vacuna; los dos incidentes podrían estar relacionados únicamente por el tiempo, y es probable que no todas las reacciones adversas que sean resultado de una vacuna se informen a VAERS. Los CDC declaran que muchas reacciones adversas, como la inflamación en el sitio de la inyección, no se notifican. De acuerdo con los CDC, las reacciones adversas graves “probablemente tienen más probabilidades de notificarse que las leves, en especial cuando ocurren poco después de la vacunación, aunque tal vez sean coincidencias y se relacionen con otras causas”.


VAERS ha identificado con éxito diversas reacciones adversas raras relacionadas con la vacunación. Entre ellas se encuentran:



Un problema intestinal después de que se introdujo la primera vacuna para el rotavirus en 1999
Enfermedades neurológicas y gastrointestinales relacionadas con la vacuna contra la fiebre amarilla
Además, de acuerdo con Plotkin et al., VAERS identificó la necesidad de investigar más a fondo la relación de la MMR con un trastorno de coagulación de la sangre, encefalopatía después de la MMR, y un síncope después de la vacunación (Plotkin SA et al. _Vaccines, _5th ed. Philadelphia: Saunders, 2008).

*Enlace de Datos sobre la Seguridad de las Vacunas*

En 1990, los CDC establecieron este sistema, el Enlace de Datos (VSD, por sus siglas en inglés) es una recopilación de bases de datos enlazadas que contienen información de grupos médicos grandes. Las bases de datos enlazadas permiten que los funcionarios recopilen datos sobre vacunación entre las poblaciones que atendieron los grupos médicos. Los investigadores pueden tener acceso a los datos si proponen estudios a los CDC, y estos otorgan la aprobación.


El VSD presenta algunas dificultades; por ejemplo, la base de datos incluye a pocos niños sin vacunar; los grupos médicos que suministran información al VSD podrían tener poblaciones de pacientes que no representen a poblaciones grandes en general; además, los datos no provienen de ensayos aleatorios, controlados y ciegos, sino de la práctica médica real. Por lo tanto, podría ser difícil controlar y evaluar los datos.


El Análisis Rápido de Ciclo (RCA, por sus siglas en inglés) es un programa de VSD que inició en 2005 y vigila datos en tiempo real para comparar tasas de reacciones adversas en personas recién vacunadas con tasas en personas no vacunadas; el sistema se utiliza principalmente para dar seguimiento a nuevas vacunas. Entre las nuevas vacunas que tienen seguimiento en el Análisis Rápido del Ciclo se encuentran la vacuna meningocócica conjugada, la vacuna contra el rotavirus, la vacuna MMRV, la vacuna Tdap y la vacuna HPV. Posteriormente se estudian más a fondo las posibles relaciones entre reacciones adversas y la vacunación.

*En conclusión*

Las vacunas se desarrollan, prueban y regulan de manera muy similar a otros medicamentos. En general, las vacunas cuentan con pruebas más meticulosas que los medicamentos porque, por lo general, es mayor la cantidad de humanos en los ensayos clínicos de las vacunas. Además, el seguimiento de las vacunas, después de que se otorga la autorización oficial, se examina minuciosamente por los Centros para el Control de Enfermedades (CDC) y la FDA.


pensando en el transhumanismo y/o futuro de la especie humana.

No nos van a meter un chip en la vacuna, eso no es más que información creada para confundir y encontrar "conspiranoicos" a los que ridiculizar. El chip lo vamos a usar, pero no se va a implantar de esa forma.

Sí, ya sé, Spielberg no me va a comprar el guión. Pero ya lo tenía escrito


----------



## jaguarxjr (27 Abr 2021)

A ver si Spielberg nos cuenta que opina y si te compra el guión.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Abr 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Spielzeug, aunque se la respuesta, te pregunto. ¿Te vas a vacunar?.
> 
> ¿Qué se persigue con la vacunación global?. ¿Qué consecuencias traerá la vacunación para la población?.



Respondo por orden de preguntas:

1. Respuesta corta: No. Respuesta larga, ni aun siendo oficialista me pondría una vacuna cuyos riesgos superan a sus beneficios ya que no paran de salir nuevas "cepas" para las que no son efectivas las que inoculan actualmente. 

Riesgo > Beneficio + principio de precaución = NO

2. La narrativa vírica requiere de un "evento salvador" aunque sólo sea para dar esperanza y motivación a la población para resistir la situación creada. Una vez compras la narrativa vírica, hay que seguirlo hasta el final en el que los gobiernos justificarán su existencia salvando, una vez más en la historia, a la población de un enemigo invisible que sólo toma "forma real" en la representación que se hace para combatirlo.

Pero recordemos que no es más que una narrativa que permite a los gobiernos tomar medidas que de otra forma no tendrían justificación y cuyos objetivos reales son otros. Si fuera necesario, la narrativa se puede alargar indefinidamente con nuevas cepas o enfermedades. 

3. No sé si por efectos en la población te refieres a reducirla inoculado venenos en las vacunas. Si es el caso, creo que no. Eso sólo sería posible si todos los gobiernos estuvieran dispuestos a hacerlo, acordarán "cuotas de reducción" y confiaran que los demás gobiernos van a cooperar (pocas ventajas en hacerlo) en vez de desertar (muchas ventajas en hacerlo). Es una opción muy improbable y con poca base real en mi opinión: nadie reduce su población sin certeza absoluta de que su vecino va ha hacer lo mismo y no creo que puedan tenerla viendo que cada uno utiliza una vacuna diferente basándose en criterios geopolíticos y no en criterios científicos.

Lo que si que es seguro es que el tema de la vacuna es perfecto para el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación: crear desconfianza entre gobernantes y gobernados para desestabilizar el territorio.


----------



## jaguarxjr (27 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 3. No sé si por efectos en la población te refieres a reducirla inoculado venenos en las vacunas. Si es el caso, creo que no. Eso sólo sería posible si todos los gobiernos estuvieran dispuestos a hacerlo, acordarán "cuotas de reducción" y confiaran que los demás gobiernos van a cooperar (pocas ventajas en hacerlo) en vez de desertar (muchas ventajas en hacerlo). Es una opción muy improbable y con poca base real en mi opinión: nadie reduce su población sin certeza absoluta de que su vecino va ha hacer lo mismo y no creo que puedan tenerla viendo que cada uno utiliza una vacuna diferente basándose en criterios geopolíticos y no en criterios científicos.
> 
> Lo que si que es seguro es que el tema de la vacuna es perfecto para el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación: crear desconfianza entre gobernantes y gobernados para desestabilizar el territorio.



No, no me refiero a la reducción de la población. No me centro en un solo efecto. Aunque la finalidad sea causar desconfianza, yo creo que también se está aprovechando la situación para llevar a cabo una experimentación masiva sin ser responsable de sus efectos.

Por cierto, yo tampoco me voy a vacunar.


----------



## Dadaria (27 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo que si que es seguro es que el tema de la vacuna es perfecto para el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación: crear desconfianza entre gobernantes y gobernados para desestabilizar el territorio.



En eso han fracasado estrepitosamente, dado que casi todo el mundo se lo ha tragado hasta el fondo. Parece que gran parte de la población está dispuesta a chutarse un medicamento experimental.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Abr 2021)

No te entiendo Spielzeug..a mi me ha parecido entenderte paginas atrás como si sugerieras que la vacuna es algo.placebo para soportar el relato..

y ahora de repente la tomas como algo 'real'...que realmente previene un 'birus'..

De todos modos, gracias por tus contribuciones.


----------



## Gusman (27 Abr 2021)

Nunca hacen algo con un unico objetivo. Hay algo mas que "sostener" la plandemia.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Abr 2021)

Dadaria dijo:


> En eso han fracasado estrepitosamente, dado que casi todo el mundo se lo ha tragado hasta el fondo. Parece que gran parte de la población está dispuesta a chutarse un medicamento experimental.



Todo el mundo conoce gente que no quiere ser vacunada incluso creyendo en la existencia de un peligroso "virus". 

Toda esa gente desconfía en gran medida del gobierno. Aquí see trata de enfrentar grupos antagónicos que fomenten el pensamiento dicotómico y los sesgos grupales de sus miembros para obligar al gobierno a posicionarse en un bando y radicalizar la situación. No es necesaria la mayoría de la población para radicalizar la situación, basta una minoría con suficiente motivación u organización para hacerlo.

China insiste mucho en el tema de la necesidad de vacunación y mascarillas. Creo que se beneficia de dos formas: desgastando a los gobiernos por el conflicto y la descontento que crea en parte de la población por un lado, y por otro, por la posición dominante en la cadena de producción y distribución en el mercado farmacéutico.

La narrativa vírica supone un desgaste para los gobiernos que se encuentran atrapados en un decorado pandémico cada vez más endeble que genera una desconfianza creciente en la población. Es una narrativa que están determinados gobiernos están obligados a seguir, entre otras cosas, para ocultar la falta de medicamentos como consecuencia de la escasez de tierras raras y materiales médicos que, hasta antes del "virus", venían de China. 
_
Estamos en plena pandemia, si no es el "virus" no le podemos atender (que tenemos racionados los medicamentos)_

Un fracaso del sistema de salud genera mucha desconfianza de la población en su gobierno.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> No te entiendo Spielzeug..a mi me ha parecido entenderte paginas atrás como si sugerieras que la vacuna es algo.placebo para soportar el relato..
> 
> y ahora de repente la tomas como algo 'real'...que realmente previene un 'birus'..
> 
> De todos modos, gracias por tus contribuciones.



No me he explicado bien.

1. La vacuna es necesaria dentro del relato vírico. Una nueva enfermedad requiere una nueva vacuna dentro de la doctrina médica oficial.

2. Las vacunas son reales, fabricadas por diferentes empresas y requieren tierras raras para su fabricación. Que la vacuna sea real no implica que el virus lo sea. Para que quede claro, en mi opinión, el coronavirus es un nuevo nombre para unos síntomas indistinguibles de la gripe y la neumonía (mortalidad similar, estacionalidad similar, peligrosa para similares grupos de riesgo...).


3. Lo importante es que para seguir el guión vírico hacen falta vacunas que nos curen el "bicho". La propaganda tiene que ser entendida por el más tonto de los individuos y basarse en mitos previos para ser efectiva.
Simplificado en una canción:


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 3. No sé si por efectos en la población te refieres a reducirla inoculado venenos en las vacunas. Si es el caso, creo que no. Eso sólo sería posible si todos los gobiernos estuvieran dispuestos a hacerlo, acordarán "cuotas de reducción" y confiaran que los demás gobiernos van a cooperar (pocas ventajas en hacerlo) en vez de desertar (muchas ventajas en hacerlo). Es una opción muy improbable y con poca base real en mi opinión:



¿sabes algo de lo que sucedió realmente en 1918 con la "gripe española"? Yo creo que en el bombo que se le dió al tema en la prensa española fue por no quererse meter el gobierno de la época en la guerra mundial. Pero en los otros países ¿sabes algo de lo que pasó realmente?


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Abr 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Quizá, por lo que comentas, EE.UU. va a "ceder' vacunas a terceros países. Así, se convierte en su salvador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regalar vacunas de astramoñeca no es la.mejor estrategia diplomatica que digamos...

salvador USA? regalando trombos? 

hay cosas que bailan muchísimo..


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿sabes algo de lo que sucedió realmente en 1918 con la "gripe española"? Yo creo que en el bombo que se le dió al tema en la prensa española fue por no quererse meter el gobierno de la época en la guerra mundial. Pero en los otros países ¿sabes algo de lo que pasó realmente?



No soy tan viejo como para saberlo realmente de primera mano 

Opinión de barra de bar. Guerra = hambre, Hambre = enfermedades
Posiblemente una población debilitada por la hambruna fuese presa fácil de enfermedades reales o inoculadas con (en teoría) virus atenuados.






Detalles y curiosidades | EL MUNDO


De la mano de los historiadores Jose Miguel Alberte, Ricardo Artola, Carlo Caranci y Jesús Hernández desglosamos algunas de las claves, anécdotas y curiosidades de la guerra.



www.elmundo.es





Después de un invierno comiendo sólo nabos, cualquier enfermedad o "tratamiento médico yatrogenico" te puede llevar a la tumba.

Por otro lado, la historia de la medicina está plagada de tratamientos yatrogenicos que matan más que curan. En todas las épocas la gente cree que la medicina del momento es la buena aunque posteriormente se demuestre que no lo era. Ahora igual.


----------



## sans-pisito (28 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Opinión de barra de bar. Guerra = hambre, Hambre = enfermedades
> Posiblemente una población debilitada por la hambruna fuese presa fácil de enfermedades reales o inoculadas con (en teoría) virus atenuados.



Yo tambien pienso lo mismo. Pero en el caso de España, no hubo guerra, y yo lo veo mas como una excusa del gobierno de Alfonso XIII, para evitar involucrarse en la 1a GM.


----------



## jaguarxjr (28 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> regalar vacunas de astramoñeca no es la.mejor estrategia diplomatica que digamos...
> 
> salvador USA? regalando trombos?
> 
> hay cosas que bailan muchísimo..



O si es la mejor, hay mucha gente (una mayoría) dispuesta a inyectarse "lo que sea" con tal de vencer al "virus".


----------



## jaguarxjr (29 Abr 2021)

Hoy, hablando con un proveedor de productos de alimentación indios, me dice que se van a poner muy, pero que muy complicadas las importaciones de allí, de hecho, ya empieza a haber problemas con determinados productos. Se empieza a parar India.


----------



## sans-pisito (29 Abr 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Hoy, hablando con un proveedor de productos de alimentación indios, me dice que se van a poner muy, pero que muy complicadas las importaciones de allí, de hecho, ya empieza a haber problemas con determinados productos. Se empieza a parar India.



No se si tu amigo trae la comida de India o Pakistan (para muchas cosas los productos son indistinguibles).

Pakistan está empezando a cortar el comercio con occidente. Le han echado imaginacion y han inventado una nueva excusa distinta del bicho para justificar el proteccionismo.









Imran Khan says plan to force blasphemy laws on West WILL work


Pakistan's prime minister Imran Khan has boasted that his plan for Muslim-majority countries to force Western governmentsto criminalise insulting the Prophet Mohammed will be effective.




www.dailymail.co.uk









Brote verde: - Primer ministro de Pakistán insta al mundo musulmán a unirse y utilizar boicots comerciales para obligar a Occidente a aprobar leyes sobre blasfemia


El primer ministro de Pakistán, Imran Khan, insta al mundo musulmán a unirse y utilizar los boicots comerciales para obligar a Occidente a aprobar leyes sobre blasfemia para proteger al Profeta. Imran Khan ha afirmado que su plan para que los países de mayoría musulmana obligue a los gobiernos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (29 Abr 2021)

Como gozo con vuestra bilis y sufrimiento, ultraderechistas


----------



## jaguarxjr (29 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> No se si tu amigo trae la comida de India o Pakistan (para muchas cosas los productos son indistinguibles).
> 
> Pakistan está empezando a cortar el comercio con occidente. Le han echado imaginacion y han inventado una nueva excusa distinta del bicho para justificar el proteccionismo.
> 
> ...



En este caso, es La India de donde trae la mercancía.
Lo de Pakistán, ya lo había leído.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Abr 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Como gozo con vuestra bilis y sufrimiento, ultraderechistas



Es muy interesante observar sujetos cuyo mapa de la realidad se ha simplificado al maximo hasta el punto de categorizar cualquier información que reciben dentro de una dicotomía absurda como es la izquierda y la derecha. Este tipo de sujetos son facilmente manipulables asociando cualquier concepto con la dicotomia que usan para construir su mapa de la realidad y empujarles a actuar sin que su comportamiento pase por el filtro del pensamiento racional ya que la dicotomía solo permite una aproximacion emocional a la realidad.

Est dificil saber que habrá entendido de este hilo procesando la información en base a la dicotomía izquierda-derecha pero su pensamiento racional se ha bloqueado por completo como se puede ver por la emocionalidad de su post. Este tipo de pensamiento dicotomico es facilmente radicalizable y acaba siendo la carne de cañon en la guerra de IV generación por la facilidad para manipular su comportamiento guiado unicamente por emociones.

Gracias por su aportacion pero permitame una pregunta, quienes son los ultraderechistas que echan bilis y sufren? Los Chinos? Los rusos? Los americanos? Los foreros que participan en el hilo? Ni siquiera se a quien se esta refiriendo...


----------



## jaguarxjr (29 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ni siquiera se a quien se esta refiriendo...



Yo creo que ni él lo sabe.

En todo caso, es un fiel reflejo de la sociedad en la que nos encontramos.


----------



## Gusman (29 Abr 2021)

Yo pienso que no pueden ser seres humanos. Me niego a pensar que somos de la misma especie. Será algun bot para reventar el hilo?


----------



## sans-pisito (29 Abr 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy interesante observar sujetos cuyo mapa de la realidad



Sobre los mapas de realidad de la gente lo que mas me ha sorprendido mucho estos ultimos 13 meses es la falta de sentido critico de la gente con mucha formacion tecnica. Hablo de ingenieros, doctores en biologia, fisica, gente que trabaja en la profesion medica. En muchos casos con trabajos tecnicos bien pagados. Son capaces de comulgar con ruedas de molino. De eso ya me di cuenta hace tiempo con cosas tipo 11-S, pero aun asi me sorprende el nivel de aceptacion que tienen con el bicho. No es un simple mantener las apariencias por miedo a la policia del pensamiento. Cuando hablas con ellos tienen miedo simplemente de que te acerques menos de 2 metros a ellos.

Hace un par de dias postearon aqui un video explicando este fenomeno. Quiza os interese. El video dura 30 minutos, pero lo mas interesante es el minuto 21:38 porque explica porque este tipo de gente con tanta formacion no se cuestionan las cosas mientras que gente mas humilde, sin formacion y en situacion mas precaria si que las cuestiona.





__





La mente y su manipulacion


Echadle un ojo Asi se manipula a gran parte de la sociedad..




www.burbuja.info







Este es otro ejemplo mas de lo que digo:






*Tema mítico* : - Los Indios han decidido perseguir a los "vacunadores"


No lo verán en la caja tonta...parece que allí les han calado....a palos con los del Tik-Tok y los caballeros, caballeros. #INDIA : Los aldeanos persiguen a los escuadrones de pruebas y vacunación. ¡Ven a través del fraude V!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mk3 (29 Abr 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Sobre los mapas de realidad de la gente lo que mas me ha sorprendido mucho estos ultimos 13 meses es la falta de sentido critico de la gente con mucha formacion tecnica. Hablo de ingenieros, doctores en biologia, fisica, gente que trabaja en la profesion medica. En muhcos casos con trabajos tecnicos bien pagados. Son capaces de comulgar con ruedas de molino. De eso ya me di cuenta hace tiempo con cosas tipo 11-S, pero aun asi me sorprende el nivel de aceptacion que tienen con el bicho. No es un simple mantener las apariencias por miedo a la policia del pensamiento. Cuando hablas con ellos tienen miedo simplemente de que te acerques menos de 2 metros a ellos.
> 
> Hace un par de dias postearon aqui un video explicando este fenomeno. Quiza os interese. El video dura 30 minutos, pero lo mas interesante es el minuto 21:38 porque explica porque este tipo de gente con tanta formacion no se cuestionan las cosas mientras que gente mas humilde, sin tanta formacion y en situacion mas precaria si que las cuestiona.
> 
> ...



pues es a todos los niveles: en la "aldea" de mis padres, los más covidianos y los que van embozados incluso sólo 30 metros que tienen para tirar la basura al contenedor... pues los que tienen carrera universitaria o bien colocados, la peña normal sólo cuando tiene que ir al pueblo o por la carretera si pasan los pitufos. Dá pena ver una pareja joven solos por un camino forestal paseando con el carrito del bebé y todos embozados. Y ojito, porque parece ser que estos han dado positivo la semana pasado y le han pasado el marrón de las pcr y aislamiento al resto de la familia y están a punto de loquear buscando dónde se han contagiado. Yo lo tengo claro que tanta mascarilla hasta para estar en la huerta es parte del problema. En fin, mucha carrera y pocas luces


----------



## Ds_84 (4 May 2021)

China vows to promote Sino-German relations to higher level - The Belt and Road News Network


Chinese Premier Li Keqiang co-chairs the sixth China-Germany inter-governmental consultation wi



en.brnn.com


----------



## xalaxi (4 May 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Como gozo con vuestra bilis y sufrimiento, ultraderechistas



Lo dice el que llora por algo que ocurrio hace ya casi 90 años, y lo que queda de lloros...


----------



## LMLights (4 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy interesante observar sujetos cuyo mapa de la realidad se ha simplificado al maximo hasta el punto de categorizar cualquier información que reciben dentro de una dicotomía absurda como es la izquierda y la derecha. Este tipo de sujetos son facilmente manipulables




Mr. Spielzug, tambien es muy interesante observar que una persona inteligente y de muy cabal discurso le dé pávulo a la idea de que toda manifestación y persona en el mundo virtual de internet es una persona real, y no un personaje fingido haciendo un trabajo de propaganda.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 May 2021)

Aquí un artículo del periódico gubernamental chino hablando de los objetivos que tienen con el yuan digital. Dejo traducción de Google de los principales párrafos:






DCEP anticipated to set a new global standard for genuine digital currencies - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






*Se anticipa que DCEP establecerá un nuevo estándar global para monedas digitales genuinas.*


_El DCEP se basa en el yuan, que está en camino de volverse más internacional. Aunque el DCEP no está vinculado a una canasta de monedas o un ancla, tener la misma función que el yuan lo hace más creíble. El yuan está ahora involucrado en acuerdos de intercambio de divisas con varios otros países. *China también ha estado agregando los futuros de oro dominados por el yuan a la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghai, forjando lazos más fuertes entre el yuan y el oro.

Se pondrá a prueba el sistema financiero internacional centrado en el dólar estadounidense. Si no responde con prontitud, la posición ventajosa de Estados Unidos se debilitará y quedará rezagada con respecto al modelo económico actual y la infraestructura financiera tecnológica, que ahora están en constante desarrollo. Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo, incluidos el PBC, el Banco de Inglaterra y el Banco Central de la Federación de Rusia, continúan investigando sobre las monedas digitales soberanas y entablan una cooperación más estrecha.

Es probable que se forme una red completamente nueva de emisión de divisas y liquidaciones cambiarias internacionales. El dólar estadounidense se verá obligado a seguir y sumarse a la tendencia.

Una vez que surja DCEP, la supervisión de otras monedas digitales e instituciones financieras será más conveniente con una gestión de interfaz técnica. La moneda digital del PBC crea una infraestructura financiera completamente nueva. La gestión de la interfaz técnica puede determinar si determinadas instituciones financieras con licencia pueden conectarse o no a la infraestructura financiera.*_

Resumen:
-Desafio al sistema monetario basado en el dólar
-Nueva estructura financiera que obligará al resto a adaptarse a ella para poder competir
-La mención al mercado de oro denominado en yuanes deja entrever que habrá algún tipo de vinculación con el oro (recordemos que la China Gold Association es uno de los encargados de la elaboración de los planes quinquenales). Lo que respalda al yuan en este nuevo escenario son sus acuerdos de intercambio de divisas y su convertibilidad en oro a través del SGE

Nota: DCEP (digital currency electronic payment) es la forma en la que llaman al yuan digital


----------



## Spielzeug (6 May 2021)

www.economist.com/

Especial de ayer en el periódico de la city de Londres sobre las CBDCs. Hay diversos artículos al respecto pero son de pago, uno de ellos sobre la amenaza que pueden suponer para el dólar.

No deja subir el formato de imagen que usa el economist en la portada y por ahora solo he encontrado esa imagen que está incompleta.

G de Gobierno pero también de Gold. La portada me ha recordado a una viñeta de la prensa China aunque la G que aparece se refiere posiblemente a Gold ya que fue publicada al comienzo de la pandemia cuando las alusiones al oro luchando contra un "virus verde" (el dólar) eran muy habituales:


----------



## Ds_84 (6 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 652411
> 
> www.economist.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## 34Pepe (10 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 652411
> 
> www.economist.com/



Eso que hay dentro del recuadro de la derecha.....es un ojo dentro de una pirámide??


----------



## Spielzeug (10 May 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Eso que hay dentro del recuadro de la derecha.....es un ojo dentro de una pirámide??



Es el periódico de la city, no se puede esperar otra cosa...

Pero van a remolque de los acontecimientos y tienen que darse prisa por sacar su CBDC para competir con China:



Digital currency is the future. The quicker we develop an e-pound, the better



Muchas prisas por sacar la britcoin... La carrera de los bancos centrales por sacar su divisa digital demuestra que estamos inmersos en una reforma monetaria que va a afectar al funcionamiento de la economía, sistema financiero, sistema político y social. 

Supone también nuevas reglas de juego ya que los medios de pago de los bancos centrales (CBDCs llamadas) van a competir entre sí para atraer usuarios. Aquel medio de pago respaldado en metales preciosos tiene ventaja sobre el resto. Competir devaluando la divisa no es buena idea si lo que se buscan son los datos generados por el uso de las CBDCs:







Veremos si cuando retiren el escenario vírico, el yuan del fondo es dorado o no.

Más información sobre CBDCs en este hilo:





*Tema mítico* : - Reforma monetaria en curso: divisas digitales emitidas directamente por el banco central.


Los bancos centrales están a la carrera por sacar sus propias divisas digitales (CBDCs). Su introducción supone un cambio en las reglas de juego con implicaciones en todos los ámbitos de la economía y la sociedad. Se están explorando diferentes modelos cuyas características determinan las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## quaver (10 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es el periódico de la city, no se puede esperar otra cosa...
> 
> Pero van a remolque de los acontecimientos y tienen que darse prisa por sacar su CBDC para competir con China:
> 
> ...



El segundo rascacielos en altura parece la jeringuilla de la vacuna.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 May 2021)

Las materias primas escasean en la industria y la situación va a agravarse ya que las naciones productoras están planteandose limitar las exportaciones para proteger a sus industrias y a su población de las subidas de precios que se están produciendo:









Bund und Länder: Rohstoffknappheit bedroht Aufschwung – Wirtschaftsminister fordern Gegenmaßnahmen


Lieferengpässe und rasant steigende Rohstoffpreise beunruhigen die Politik. Mehrere SPD-Wirtschaftsminister fordern bereits temporäre EU-Exportbeschränkungen.




www.handelsblatt.com





La industria alemana está preocupada por la escasez de materias primas que está obligando a parar la producción en algunas empresas. Piden que se limiten las exportaciones de ciertos productos de forma temporal.









Russia is concerned with sudden metals price surge as it looks into price control measures






www.kitco.com





Rusia tambien se está planteando limitar las exportaciones de metales básicos para proteger a su industria. China también está haciendo lo mismo con las tierras raras dificultando el abastecimiento de industrias farmaceuticas y tecnologicas.

El miedo ante futuros desabastecimientos esta empujando a muchas materias primas a una situacion de backwardation pagandose sobreprecio por tener la mercancia al instante pese a estar mas barata a futuro:







Si se empiezan a limitar las exportaciones la cadena de distribución y de creación de valor añadido va a sufrir severos daños. Asegurarse el suministro de materias primas para evitar que las industrias tengan que parar va a resultar fundamental y hay pocas divisas con las que conseguir todas las materias primas en los mercados de futuros, sólamente en Shanghai y en Nueva York. Si para conseguir materias primas necesitas determinado medio de pago, eso le proporciona mucha liquidez y favorece que sea usado como reserva de valor.

Hasta la aparicion del mercado de futuros de Shanghai denominado en yuanes era casi inevitable usar dolares para poder operar, ahora ya no.
Hasta la aparicion del yuan digital es casi inevitable usar el dolar como colateral de los pagos internacionales como parte de la operativa SWIFT.

Estos dos hechos van a hacer perder mucha importancia al dolar a futuro y todo esto se va a precipitar en caso de que sigan rompiendose las cadenas de distribución. Para la reconstrucción de las cadenas de distribución mundiales el dolar es prescindible y si es prescindible ya no tiene sentido su uso como reserva de valor...


----------



## Harkkonen (16 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las materias primas escasean en la industria y la situación va a agravarse ya que las naciones productoras están planteandose limitar las exportaciones para proteger a sus industrias y a su población de las subidas de precios que se están produciendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres demasiado catastrofista

La opinión general de los economistas es que este año tendremos una inflación del 3% que bajará en 2022 por debajo del 2%

Y en cuanto a la guerra Económica USA-China, pues lo normal entre las dos potencias hegemón.

Peor fue la Guerra Fría y a Europa Occidental nos fue bien.

Con empleo y sin deudas, viene una década mejor que la pasada a nivel global


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 May 2021)

Siempre guerra x todo


----------



## Ulisses (16 May 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Eres demasiado catastrofista
> 
> La opinión general de los economistas es que este año tendremos una inflación del 3% que bajará en 2022 por debajo del 2%
> 
> ...



Sí, sólo hay que tener un poco confianza en nosotros mismos y autosugestionarnos de que ésa la situación de España.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Eres demasiado catastrofista
> 
> La opinión general de los economistas es que este año tendremos una inflación del 3% que bajará en 2022 por debajo del 2%
> 
> ...



Estamos en una situación excepcional con la cadena de distribución dañada, escasez de materias primas y componentes que han dañado el tejido productivo. Los bancos centrales han tenido que intervenir para evitar el colapso lo cual ha aumentado la masa monetaria a niveles nunca vistos desde la segunda guerra mundial (también estamos ahora en guerra aunque parece que no la percibes porque no hay disparos).

La correlación entre el aumento de la M2 (en negro) y el aumento de la inflación (en rojo) es muy claro. La línea roja va a subir mucho y no va a tardar en hacerlo:






Por otro lado estamos en una guerra económica cuyo objetivo son las cadenas de distribución que ya han sido dañadas lo que se traduce en escasez de ciertos productos (pocos por ahora pero en aumento):









So many shortages! List of major consumer goods affected by supply chain interruptions


Chicken, lumber, chlorine and ketchup packets: What do they all have in common? They're all (nearly) impossible to find.




abc7chicago.com





La escasez de ciertos productos es consecuencia de la ruptura de la cadena de distribución. Al faltar piezas para poder ensamblar el producto final obliga a parar a sectores enteros. Esto se traduce en destrucción de empleo (ERTEs) y mayor endeudamiento estatal al tener más gastos y menos ingresos.

Falta por ver si la ruptura de la cadena de suministro es coyuntural o estructural. China aviso al comienzo que los daños en la cadena de distribución serían irreversibles.

Reconstruir el tejido productivo y la cadena de distribución es una tarea que puede durar años en tiempos de paz. Pero no estamos en tiempos de paz si no en una guerra económica cuyos objetivos son precisamente la destrucción de la cadena de distribución y el tejido productivo del enemigo. Y no parece que vaya a mejor ya que EEUU va a anunciar nuevos aranceles contra China que estará obligada a tomar represalias igualmente.



Harkkonen dijo:


> Con empleo y sin deudas, viene una década mejor que la pasada a nivel global



El tejido productivo está roto (el paro camuflado con ERTEs) y la deuda está en máximos históricos tanto para empresas como para los Estados. Viene una década estupenda.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estamos en una situación excepcional con la cadena de distribución dañada, escasez de materias primas y componentes que han dañado el tejido productivo. Los bancos centrales han tenido que intervenir para evitar el colapso lo cual ha aumentado la masa monetaria a niveles nunca vistos desde la segunda guerra mundial (también estamos ahora en guerra aunque parece que no la percibes porque no hay disparos).
> 
> La correlación entre el aumento de la M2 (en negro) y el aumento de la inflación (en rojo) es muy claro. La línea roja va a subir mucho y no va a tardar en hacerlo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 659837
> ...



Como estaba la deuda después de la WWII?

Y con el tejido industrial destruído, países entierros a solados...

Se salió y con las políticas que se quieren implementar ahora, Plan Marshall


----------



## Spielzeug (16 May 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Como estaba la deuda después de la WWII?
> 
> Y con el tejido industrial destruído, países entierros a solados...
> 
> Se salió y con las políticas que se quieren implementar ahora, Plan Marshall



Va usted con décadas de adelanto, primero hay que esperar a que acabe una guerra que no ha hecho más que empezar.

Esta viñeta que acompaña a un artículo que habla guerra "comercial" (un frente más dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación) deja claro que estamos bastante lejos de un final del conflicto:












Dead end for US to politicize trade with China: Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





No se confunda, no tiene nada que ver el plan Marshall con el estímulo monetario sin precedentes con el que se está financiando la guerra en curso:







Si no hay acuerdo de paz antes, la guerra de IV generación acabará cuando el territorio enemigo sea ingobernable. Para ello, se seguirán atacando las cadenas de distribución y de pagos, se hace acopio de materias primas (por eso están en backwardation la mayoría), se imponen aranceles al comercio, se limita la exportación de recursos estratégicos...

Si cree que la escasez de ciertos productos es algo anecdótico y no producto de una guerra económica que ha sido camuflada como una emergencia sanitaria, no se preocupe entonces. Espere tranquilamente a Mr. Marshall que estará al llegar...

Por cierto, a qué plan Marshall se refiere? Al que venden como verde usando a una niña sueca como reclamo propagandístico?
Esa narrativa, rechazada por China ya que considera que tiene "intenciones ocultas", es parte de la guerra por la supremacía monetaria:









Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


Y quién tenga el monopolio de su emisión dominará el mundo.... De eso va el tema y por ese motivo nos bombardean con propaganda desde hace algunos años llegando a su clímax con el producto mediático conocido como "Santa Greta". No pretendo con este hilo embarcarme en discusiones "cambio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2021)

__





A tough appeal







global.chinadaily.com.cn





"Una apelación dura" o un "atractivo duro" según lo traduzcas (dinero duro = oro)
La simbología habitual, gafas y vacuna doradas contra virus verde.

Parece que hacen un llamamiento a que los países europeos movilicen sus reservas de vacuna dorada para combatir al virus verde.

______________

A lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda, se van conectando los diferentes mercados de oro denominados en divisas locales. Se han construido nuevas bóvedas para la custodia de metales y están construyendose otras nuevas normalmente en las aduanas de las zonas de libre comercio.

A lo largo de la ruta de la seda, los bancos centrales suelen comprar la producción interna de oro o se encargan de su importación para luego distribuirlo en el sistema bancario. Cuentan con mercados de oro fisico denominado en divisas locales y construyen bovedas donde custodiarlo.


Esto ha ido ocurriendo a lo largo de la ultima decada y, en mi opinion, son la infraestructura del nuevo sistema monetario basado en el oro que sustituya al reinado del dolar.

Mercados de oro interconectados, uso de CBDCs en pagos transfronterizos y bovedas que custodien metales en las zonas aduaneras para que las camaras de compensación hagan su trabajo. Y el dólar sería una divisa más cuyo valor dependería de las reservas que tenga su emisor









Hong Kong’s Gold Exchange along Belt & Road | Belt & Road News







www.beltandroad.news







> El intercambio de oro propuesto por Hong Kong a lo largo de Belt & Road podría mejorar su estatus como Gold Hub internacional.
> 
> Se dice que se están llevando a cabo conversaciones entre la Bolsa de Oro de Hong Kong y Singapur, Myanmar y Dubai sobre el establecimiento de un Corredor de Materias Primas de Oro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

@Spielzeug que entiendes como "resetting" en el contexto de las cryptos bajo un prisma de Davod digamos?

Se refiere a perseguirlas? O a despojarlas de privacidad? 

A veces pienso que quieren poner puertas al campo....porque querer quitar privacidad a una crypto es no tener ni puta idea....


----------



## Spielzeug (20 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Spielzeug que entiendes como "resetting" en el contexto de las cryptos bajo un prisma de Davod digamos?
> 
> Se refiere a perseguirlas? O a despojarlas de privacidad?
> 
> A veces pienso que quieren poner puertas al campo....porque querer quitar privacidad a una crypto es no tener ni puta idea....



Me quedo con lo que dice el CEO de Western Union de que hay que definir bien los conceptos para que pueda haber un debate. Hay momentos en los que no se entiende a qué se están refiriendo (al menos yo no tengo claro).

No quedan nada claros, especialmente la Reina Máxima "embajadora de las finanzas inclusivas", cuando habla que la primera stablecoin la lanzó el banco de Amsterdam (el primer banco central).

Es interesante lo que dice el gobernador del Banco central inglés: lo que hay en este momento es una revolución en los *medios de pago. *Las criptos son un medio de pago, no son dinero ya que para ello es necesario un valor estable de dicho medio de pago. Cuando un medio de pago no tiene un valor estable, la gente lo rechaza para usar una "hard currency" como el dólar (el entrecomillado y la risa al referirse al dólar cómo hard currency, es del tipo de Western Union el dólar y es muy significativo)

Para que un medio de pago triunfe, es necesario que satisfaga las necesidades de los cliente. Estas necesidades incluyen la capacidad para validar todas las transacciones necesarias de forma inmediata (BTC descartado por las limitaciones de su protocolo). La privacidad puede sacrificarse en parte a cambio de un medio de pago que satisfaga las necesidades de los usuarios.

Y que necesidades son éstas? Principalmente accesibilidad (sigue habiendo millones de personas fuera del sistema financiero) y bajo costo en las transacciones. Aquí es donde el yuan digital les va a comer la tostada al resto de medios de pago en las zonas de población fuera del sistema financiero, principalmente en África.

En África la gente tiene móvil pero no cuenta bancaria. Están muy extendidos los pagos a través del móvil pero los costes de transacción son altos. El yuan digital posiblemente triunfe ya que opera a través del móvil, permite pagos offline en caso de que no haya cobertura y no hay gastos en las transacciones (el costo de la transacción es cero ya que el "pago" es la información generada por la transacción). De las criptos no hablan apenas ya que son medios de pago ineficientes (sin valor estable, lentos y con altas comisiones que impiden las microtransacciones).

Lo que si que temen (y por ello necesitan un marco regulatorio) es a que la política monetaria de los bancos centrales deje de ser efectiva en caso de que la población prefiera usar medios de pago diferentes a los que emite el banco central en su zona (ponen de ejemplo el dólar en Argentina y en Nigeria).

El peligro para los bancos centrales es que sus divisas pueden ser desplazadas por un medio de pago eficiente (inmediato, accesible y sin coste en las transacciones) con un valor más estable que el suyo. Peligro materializado en caso de que el medio de pago digital de China esté respaldado por oro.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

No es casualidad que esté esa chica tan mona ahí..con un cargo super cool, argentina para más señas 

buen análisis @Spielzeug 

una pregunta si me permites...

Las 'reaberturas' de los paises y la inclusion de estos en listas verdes y corredores 'seguros' para reabrir turismo....crees que responden a algun tipo de geopolitica..o son el resultado de algun tipo de negociación? O quizás imposición de terceros paises?

Me sorprende que para muchos paisea europeos España (tierra firme) es color naranja en el codigo Kobic....pero Baleares y Canarias está en amarillo, sin riesgo  No creo en las casualidades.

a que se puede deber esto? Crees que es un 'fallo' de relato?

Hasta donde llega la 'libertad' de cada país para modular o orientar el relato? Pienso en regiones insignificantes como Catalunya..que dicen que van a quitar el bozal en exterior e interior, por ejemplo.

un saludo crack


----------



## AH1N1 (20 May 2021)

Me encontre este post del forero @autsaider y como habla de "divisa digital y patrón oro" lo pongo aquí




"Creo que lo que ocurre no va a andar muy lejos de esto:

La teoría estructural negativa dice que incluso el mayor acertijo que puedas concebir está basado en una idea muy simple, que es posible que la respuesta esté delante de tus narices, y que analices lo que puedes ver para deducir lo que no puedes ver: así es como los planos empiezan a revelarse.

De momento esto que doy son datos mitad oficiales, mitad no-oficiales:

China en secreto ha minado el oro de su territorio. Una sección de su ejército en exclusiva se dedica a hacerlo desde el 76 sin importar que el coste de explotación sea superior al valor de mercado del oro. Además han montado un mercado para comprar todo el oro que se pueda en el mercado oficial y el negro. El resultado es que china tiene las mayores reservas de oro.

¿Qué van a hacer con ello? No van a montar un patrón oro que desplace al dólar como todos estáis pensando. El plan chino es más enrevesado que eso.

La divisa digital impone nuevas reglas de funcionamiento en el sistema monetario y financiero. Pero tampoco van a tratar de imponerla. No de momento.

Robert Kiyosaki dice que solo hay dos escenarios posibles y que lo estamos viviendo ya:
-o los estados occidentales se declaran en bancarrota
-o siguen pagando pero con dinero que no vale nada
-tanto si se trata de uno como de otro va a haber hasta hambre

Lo que están haciendo nuestros bancos centrales es la segunda opción: estan creando dinero a un nivel sin precedentes en toda la historia. Si se levantan las cuarentenas y el dinero empieza a circular, el resultado será el colapso inevitable y la gente irá al dólar tratando de salvar lo que pueda. Pero incluso el dólar también colapsará y entonces si que vendrá el hambre.

Cuando eso ocurra los chinos no van a suplantar al dólar, en vez de eso van a implantar la divisa digital. El objetivo es hacer un bypass al dólar y al sistema de pagos swift. Una nueva moneda (esta vez digital) hace necesario crear nuevas reglas para el sistema económico mundial. Para evitar que occidente imponga sus reglas, china va a esperar a que la economía occidental esté en la uci, entonces será china la que podrá imponer sus reglas.

Un tiempo después volverán al oro.

Lo amplio:

El mundo no es algo estático. Lo único que nunca cambia es que todo está en continuo cambio. No hay ni puede haber status quo. Eso significa que solo existen dos opciones: o avanzas o retrocedes. Como nadie quiere quedarse atrás (porque tu supervivencia depende de que no te quedes atrás) pues hay que competir y, a veces, luchar.

Desde que se inventaron las armas nucleares el concepto de guerra total no tiene sentido. Ahora hay que buscar otras formas de tumbar al adversario. Y eso está haciendo china contra su mayor rival: occidente.

El oro es como las cartas del poker: unos fingen que tienen más y otros que tienen menos. Se estima que china posee 28.000 toneladas. Aunque podrían ser más: China Owns A Lot More Gold Than It’s Letting On | GoldBroker.com Solo china sabe cuanto oro tiene realmente.

China quiso en el 2019 volver al oro: World needs to prepare for return to gold standard as Washington disrupts financial order - Global Times pero le dijeron nones.

Poco después china tomó medidas de guerra económica (paralización de la producción, ruptura de la cadena de distribución y pagos, bloqueo de barcos mercantes en los puertos...) para luchar contra un virus. Y les funcionó. Los bill gates del mundo están vendiendo para invertir en empresas de basura, cadenas de supermercados y cosas así. O sea: invierten en lo único que seguirá funcionando en un entorno de debacle total. Si los ricachones ven que vamos al colapso es porque vamos al colapso.

Con el disfraz de emergencia sanitaria los chinos han puesto en marcha la siguiente guerra económica:
-Ruptura de los sistemas productivos y comerciales. Si antes dependiamos de china ahora lo hacemos todavía más. Eso le da a china un poder negociador enorme.
-Ruptura de los sistemas financieros. Para evitar una cadena de impagos los bancos centrales han creado dinero como nadie habría imaginado. Ya no pueden subir los tipos de interés sin hundir todo el sistema. Ya no encuentran compradores y la deuda es asumida por los bancos centrales sabiendo que es impagable. Y si pudieramos poner la economía en marcha, en realidad tampoco podríamos porque todo ese dinero al empezar a circular nos hará colapsar. ¿Estamos en un game over definitivo? Todo apunta a que si.
-Ruptura en la producción de materias primas con la consiguiente escasez, subida de precios y acaparamiento. Hemos entrado en una espiral y esto no ha hecho más que empezar.
-El sistema dolar y swift no puede arreglar esto y serán abandonados. Para revertir la situación hace falta un nuevo sistema monetario con unas reglas nuevas: la divisa digital.
-La divisa digital necesita una referencia monetaria común para permitir el comercio internacional. El oro.

¿Qué pinta el oro en todo esto?

Se puede competir creando productos de mejor calidad que la competencia o creando productos más baratos que nadie. En occidente ya casi no hacemos ni lo uno ni lo otro. La economía occidental consiste en deudas totalmente impagables y clasificadas como AAA debido al fraude. En empresas que subsisten a base de operaciones fraudulentas. Etc. Lo único que sostiene en pie a la economía occidental es el fraude. El desmadre que hemos montado tendría que resolverse por las buenas aunque solo sea para que no arrastremos al resto del mundo con nosotros. Pero nosotros no estamos dispuestos a resolverlo por las buenas. Así que se va a resolver por las malas.

Los malos de esta película somos nosotros. Y los chinos son los que vienen a traer orden y civilización. Por eso necesitan el oro. Porque es lo único que puede traer un sistema monetario estable."


----------



## sans-pisito (20 May 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> China en secreto ha minado el oro de su territorio. Una sección de su ejército en exclusiva se dedica a hacerlo desde el 76 sin importar que el coste de explotación sea superior al valor de mercado del oro. Además han montado un mercado para comprar todo el oro que se pueda en el mercado oficial y el negro.



Además de todo eso China es el lider mundial del reciclaje de chatarra electrónica (se estima en el 70%).






Electronic waste in China - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





La fabricación de componentes electronicos usa unas 100-200 toneladas de oro al año (el 10% de la produccion anual de oro mundial). Yo personalmente estimo que despues de décadas importando chatarra electrónica de todos los paises del mundo China ha podido extraer unas 1000-2000 toneladas de oro hasta ahora sólo con ese negocio.

Ya sé que es un calculo muy impreciso y solo estimo el orden de magnitud, pero dada la opacidad que hay en China es todo lo que podemos llegar a saber. Y la chatarra electronica es sólo una parte muy pequeña de todo el oro que han podido almacenar.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 May 2021)

Las lecturas entre líneas que hace el amigo @Spielzeug son de lo que no hay. Gracias. No sé a qué te dedicas, pero tus jefes, si los tienes, tienen que estar contentos contigo.


----------



## Alfaqueque (21 May 2021)

Muchas gracias @Spielzeug.

Tengo bastantes hilos tuyos controlados.

Enhorabuena por la labor que haces en este foro.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (26 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las materias primas escasean en la industria y la situación va a agravarse ya que las naciones productoras están planteandose limitar las exportaciones para proteger a sus industrias y a su población de las subidas de precios que se están produciendo:




Entonces podemos confirmar que estamos de nuevo en 1973? Van a cerrar el grifo los paises productores con cualquier excusa hartos de cobrar en papelitos recien impresos?

Habra que vigilar el flujo de materias primas hacia China. Si no se ve afectado, el problema somos nosotros, o mejor dicho nuestra deuda. Vease el ya de sobra conocido grafico que adjuntamos:







El yuan digital (para cuando?) podria cargarse el dolar como moneda global y hacer realidad el sueño humedo de los chinorris: que EEUU pase a a ser una mera potencia periferica.

Por cierto, me llega de primera mano la historia de una empresa que para a partir de junio por falta de materiales. No se preocupen: vendra en forma de ERTE.


----------



## frankie83 (26 May 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Eres demasiado catastrofista
> 
> La opinión general de los economistas es que este año tendremos una inflación del 3% que bajará en 2022 por debajo del 2%
> 
> ...



Vete a fiarte de las estimaciones de los ejjjpertos, y más de los economistas, que ya hemos visto para lo que sirven


----------



## ESC (26 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Vete a fiarte de las estimaciones de los ejjjpertos, y más de los economistas, que ya hemos visto para lo que sirven



En el caso de Harkonnen, esto es mucho más que confianza.

Ay. ...

Pregúntele, indague sobre ciertas cuestiones.

Verá, Harkonnen, ve a los bancos centrales como una institución endógena al pueblo. Ha canalizado el discurso marxista hacia eso, una mezcla entre la glorificación del fiat, de la banca, de ciertos aspectos del Keynesianismo y un largo etcétera.

Resulta inquietante cuanto menos. El sabrá.

-----------------------------------------

Bueno, eso de "el sabrá" se nos queda corto.

Porque según el, el "sí" sabe. Gracias al materialismo dialéctico.

Insisto, pregúntele a fondo sobre determinadas cuestiones. No se corte.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2021)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Entonces podemos confirmar que estamos de nuevo en 1973? Van a cerrar el grifo los paises productores con cualquier excusa hartos de cobrar en papelitos recien impresos?
> 
> Habra que vigilar el flujo de materias primas hacia China. Si no se ve afectado, el problema somos nosotros, o mejor dicho nuestra deuda. Vease el ya de sobra conocido grafico que adjuntamos:
> 
> ...



Confirmar que estemos de nuevo en 1973 todavía no. Antes se tiene que redefinir el precio del oro y para ello se están cambiando las reglas de juego con la aplicación de Basel III que, en principio, debería acabar con las ventas al descubierto que a día de hoy están permitidas.

Basel III pone al oro físico como activo tier 1 al nivel del efectivo mientras que el oro papel (derivados financieros basados en oro) se quedan como activos tier 3. Además, suben los coeficientes de caja para el sector bancario.

Esta por ver cómo va a afectar la medida al mercado del oro pero puede ser caótica. Puede que se intente pasar a físico los derivados existentes y no haya para todos. Podría fallar el mecanismo de descubrimiento de precios si hay una venta masiva de oro papel que no encuentre comprador y sin que haya oro físico disponible al precio oficial... 

En un momento dado tendrán que cerrar el mercado y no reabrirlo hasta que haya un nuevo precio. De hecho esta opción está contemplada en el fixing de Londres.

Esta previsto que se implemente Basel III entre finales de junio y fin de año después de aplazarlo varios años. El yuan digital tiene prevista su aparición a comienzos de 2022... Muchos cambios en poco tiempo.

Mientras tanto, ante la posibilidad de que fallen los mercados, algunos se han lanzado ya a las sillas porque no se oye música:

-China autorizó a sus bancos comerciales a importar grandes cantidades de oro. Planean diferentes envíos, el primero, de150 toneladas, esperan recibirlo este mes.

-Rusia ha autorizado a su fondo de inversión nacional a comprar oro. Si pasasen todo a oro serían unas 3.500 toneladas a precio actual.

-Otros bancos centrales han hecho compras considerables en los últimos meses como Polonia y Hungría.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (26 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esta por ver cómo va a afectar la medida al mercado del oro pero puede ser caótica. Puede que se intente pasar a físico los derivados existentes y no haya para todos. Podría fallar el mecanismo de descubrimiento de precios si hay una venta masiva de oro papel que no encuentre comprador y sin que haya oro físico disponible al precio oficial...
> 
> En un momento dado tendrán que cerrar el mercado y no reabrirlo hasta que haya un nuevo precio. De hecho esta opción está contemplada en el fixing de Londres.
> 
> Esta previsto que se implemente Basel III entre finales de junio y fin de año después de aplazarlo varios años. El yuan digital tiene prevista su aparición a comienzos de 2022... Muchos cambios en poco tiempo.




Muchas gracias por la contundente respuesta. Desde mi indigencia intelectual en temas economicos, creo entender lo siguiente:

-Va a haber grandes turbulencias economicas relacionadas con el oro, fisico o no

-Unos cuantos paises estan comprando oro para respaldar sus monedas. China esta preparando un yuan electronico (cripto respaldada en oro), posiblemente para comercio internacional, materias primas y denas

-Occidente no se aclara, o no se quiere aclarar. Se intentara pasar todos los derivados posibles a oro, aunque no haya metal suficiente en todo el Sistema Solar. Mientras, no parece haber plan para salvar al dolar de lo que parece su sentencia de muerte


Mis dudas son las siguientes:

-Cual es la causa del aumento actual de precios en casi cualquier cosa? Tiene que ver con nuestra monumental deuda?

-Significa toda esta situacion que China esta a punto de ganar la partida a Occidente por el dominio global?

-Cuales son las implicaciones de todo esto para el europeo de a pie? Hemos de invertir en dientes de oro o mejor criptos respaldadas en latas de atun?


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2021)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Cual es la causa del aumento actual de precios en casi cualquier cosa? Tiene que ver con nuestra monumental deuda?



1. Ruptura de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido que ha destruido tejido productivo y dificulta la producción on time que se venía haciendo. Para trabajar casi sin stock, es necesario que la cadena de distribución funcione perfectamente o si no hay que parar la producción.

2. Para evitar la cadena de impagos derivados de la parada de la producción, se ha creado masa monetaria en forma de "estímulos" que ha inundado el mundo.

En resumen, más masa monetaria para menos artículos disponibles. Los encierros han camuflado por ahora la situación...



Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Significa toda esta situacion que China esta a punto de ganar la partida a Occidente por el dominio global?



No creo, por ahora pasaremos de un sistema monetario unipolar dominado por el dólar a un sistema monetario multipolar en el que el oro juega un papel fundamental. 

El poder tiende al equilibrio. No creo que Rusia apoye un yuan fiat como sustituto del dólar pero si que apoyaría un patrón oro que refleje un mundo multipolar.



Construction Vehicle dijo:


> -Cuales son las implicaciones de todo esto para el europeo de a pie? Hemos de invertir en dientes de oro o mejor criptos respaldadas en latas de atun?



Yo recomiendo antes que oro, casa con huerto y animales por si el cambio de sistema monetario es caótico. Entre varios no es muy cara la inversión (y si todo va bien tenéis una casa para pasar las vacaciones). Por si sirve a alguien dejo aquí mi experiencia:






Sobre "dejar de remar"


Veo mucha gente que quiere dejar de remar como sinónimo de dejar de trabajar. Para mí, dejar de remar es dejar de pagar impuestos en la medida de lo posible, no dejar de trabajar. Para dejar de trabajar si que es necesario tener mucho dinero ahorrado, pero para pagar lo menos posible de...




www.burbuja.info





Si no es posible (o ya tienes refugio), una buena despensa y metales preciosos para proteger los ahorros.


----------



## sans-pisito (26 May 2021)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> -Cual es la causa del aumento actual de precios en casi cualquier cosa? Tiene que ver con nuestra monumental deuda?



La deuda es precisamente lo que ha estado conteniendo el incremento de precios al consumo durante los últimos 20 años. Date cuenta de que la gente joven está hasta el cuello con las cuotas de la hipoteca y apenas tienen margen para gastos.

Si borran las deudas los precios de los productos básicos se van a la estratosfera.


----------



## ESC (26 May 2021)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> -Significa toda esta situacion que China esta a punto de ganar la partida a Occidente por el dominio global?



Los duelos de naciones o bloques eran más comprensibles hace tres siglos, cuando la ciudadanía empleaba metales de forma directa.

El mundo se ha tornado más complejo, hay partidas de ajedrez menos evidentes, sobre todo si tiene en mente un "dominio global".

Sé que no me ha preguntado a mi. Pero bueno.

Es una buena pregunta.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (26 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 1. Ruptura de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido que ha destruido tejido productivo y dificulta la producción on time que se venía haciendo. Para trabajar casi sin stock, es necesario que la cadena de distribución funcione perfectamente o si no hay que parar la producción.
> 
> 2. Para evitar la cadena de impagos derivados de la parada de la producción, se ha creado masa monetaria en forma de "estímulos" que ha inundado el mundo.
> 
> En resumen, más masa monetaria para menos artículos disponibles. Los encierros han camuflado por ahora la situación...




Una puntualizacion: los estimulos han sido creados por los mismos de siempre, la FED, el BCE y el BOJ, sin que los chinos hayan hecho algo parecido por el momento.

Lo de los japos es curioso, ya que comparten localizacion geografica con los chinos, y su cadena de distribucion deberia estar relativamente intacta. Quizas el problema es estar conectados financieramente a los EEUU?

Sobre las causas de la ruptura de las cadenas de produccion, hay cosas que me parecen muy sospechosas. Vease el manido tema de la escasez de contenedores, repartidos por medio mundo ya que los chinos venden al exterior pero compran menos que antes. Hay quien habla de escasez artificial, lo que parece es que China no tiene mucha prisa por reparar la cadena de suministro. Este asunto, sumado a otros incidentes (bloqueo de Suez, ataques a cargueros israelies) hace pensar que la interrupcion pueda ser deliberada. Ahora bien, para que? Es algo que no consigo entender.







sans-pisito dijo:


> La deuda es precisamente lo que ha estado conteniendo el incremento de precios al consumo durante los últimos 20 años. Date cuenta de que la gente joven está hasta el cuello con las cuotas de la hipoteca y apenas tienen margen para gastos.
> 
> Si borran las deudas los precios de los productos básicos se van a la estratosfera.



Con lo de deuda me referia a masa monetaria. Que viene a ser lo mismo. Supongo.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 May 2021)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Una puntualizacion: los estimulos han sido creados por los mismos de siempre, la FED, el BCE y el BOJ, sin que los chinos hayan hecho algo parecido por el momento.
> 
> Lo de los japos es curioso, ya que comparten localizacion geografica con los chinos, y su cadena de distribucion deberia estar relativamente intacta. Quizas el problema es estar conectados financieramente a los EEUU?
> 
> Sobre las causas de la ruptura de las cadenas de produccion, hay cosas que me parecen muy sospechosas. Vease el manido tema de la escasez de contenedores, repartidos por medio mundo ya que los chinos venden al exterior pero compran menos que antes. Hay quien habla de escasez artificial, lo que parece es que China no tiene mucha prisa por reparar la cadena de suministro. Este asunto, sumado a otros incidentes (bloqueo de Suez, ataques a cargueros israelies) hace pensar que la interrupcion pueda ser deliberada. Ahora bien, para que? Es algo que no consigo entender.



China tambien ha tenido programa de "estimulos". Su divisa fluctua frente al dólar con un margen muy estrecho para mantener el yuan competitivo por lo que si EEUU imprime, tiene que hacerlo tambien para que su moneda no se aprecie (el resto del mundo igual ya que las divisas fluctuan frente al dolar con las reglas del sistema monetario actual)

Japón, al igual que todos, sufrio las consecuencias del paron de las exportaciones chinas. De hecho, los primero en sufrir las consecuencias fueron los paises cercanos a China, en Europa y EEUU se noto algo más tarde ya que había todavía muchas mercancias en camino. La primera en parar fue Corea del Sur y Europa los últimos por distancia.

China está interesada en recomponer la cadena de distribución pero no creo que lo haga ya aceptando dolares como medio de pago. Las cadenas se iran recomponiendo en base a acuerdos bilaterales de divisas que posiblemente usen oro como colateral como vienen haciendo algunos miembros de la nueva ruta de la seda.

El plan quinquenal en curso en China, aboga por el consumo interno como modelo de crecimiento y esta en posición de hacerlo siempre que consiga acceso a materias primas. En el resto de la cadena de valor añadido son bastante autarquicos en casi todo tipo de componentes industriales salvo maquinaria pesada (Alemania manda) y chips (Taiwan manda). Esta en una posición bastante cómoda, quienes tienen problemas por la dependencia de componentes chinos para que sus fabricas puedan funcionar son el resto de paises. Esta tabla muestra el porcentaje de importaciones de productos de China en algunos paises (datos de 2017)






Sacado de aqui:








COVID-19's impact on the supply chain in Japan


The global outbreak of COVID-19 is serious, and..




www.nipponexpress.com






Recomponer la cadena de distribución dejando al margen a China es un proceso que requeriria años e inversiones descomunales, mientras tanto la situación social puede ser muy complicada por el paro ya la inflación derivada de la escasez de productos durante ese periodo. Es más sencillo buscar un nuevo acuerdo comercial con China para realizar intercambios bilaterales bilaterales de divisas como ya hace con el resto de miembros de la ruta de la seda. China está en una posición de fuerza para negociar un win-win con el resto de paises y realizar el comercio excluyendo al dólar de los intercambios bilaterales.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2021)

Iran bans cryptocurrency mining for 4 months amid power cuts


Iran has banned the energy-intensive mining of cryptocurrencies such as Bitcoin for nearly 4 months, President Hassan Rouhani said on Wednesday, as the country faces major power blackouts in many cities.




www.reuters.com





Otro país que prohíbe la minería de criptos siguiendo los pasos de China: Irán que cuenta con casi un 5% de la capacidad total.

Falta por pronunciarse Rusia que cuenta con más de un 7% de la capacidad de minado.

Es curioso que el "eje del mal" formado por Rusia, China e Irán se hayan hecho con cerca del 85% del minado de criptos para, repentinamente, prohibirlo. Son países política nacional respecto al oro físico y también respecto al "oro 2.0" al que han decidido golpear en este momento... 

Algo se mueve y el tono de las amenazas entre China y EEUU aumenta. Si deciden proseguir con la narrativa de que el virus ha sido un arma biológica China va a ser difícil evitar el confrontamiento.

La administración de Biden ha elevado la tensión con Rusia y China, lo cual no ha hecho más que reforzar la alianza entre ambas naciones para equilibrar la balanza de poder. Parece que están marcando líneas rojas en estos momentos:






China, Russia eye fixing ‘global disorder’ amid US withdrawal - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_Después de que Yang le dijo al secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, y al asesor de seguridad nacional, Jake Sullivan, que Estados Unidos no está calificado para "hablar con China desde una posición de fuerza" en el diálogo "2 + 2" de Alaska en marzo, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, también dijo en una entrevista con los medios en el mismo mes que Rusia no permitirá que Estados Unidos o cualquier otro país hable con él "desde la posición de fuerza".

Los comentarios similares hechos por China y Rusia hacia los EE. UU. Son una señal clara para el mundo de que *la hegemonía de los EE. UU. ya no será tolerada y que el orden mundial dominado por los EE. UU. Y sus aliados es incapaz de mantener la estabilidad en muchas regiones*, y esto tipo de orden está causando más tensiones y conflictos, dijeron los expertos chinos._


----------



## Gusman (27 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 1. Ruptura de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido que ha destruido tejido productivo y dificulta la producción on time que se venía haciendo. Para trabajar casi sin stock, es necesario que la cadena de distribución funcione perfectamente o si no hay que parar la producción.
> 
> 2. Para evitar la cadena de impagos derivados de la parada de la producción, se ha creado masa monetaria en forma de "estímulos" que ha inundado el mundo.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida recomendar algo para proteger todo eso: Armas y saber usarlas.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 May 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Se te olvida recomendar algo para proteger todo eso: Armas y saber usarlas.



Mejor que eso es vivir en una comunidad donde la gente tenga armas y sepa usarlas. En un pueblo pequeño de montaña como en el que vivo casi todo el mundo tiene escopeta y caza.

Y casi todos tienen herramientas y conocimientos necesarios para sobrevivir por mal que se pongan las cosas, caza, pesca, recolección, silvicultura, conservación de alimentos...

Resilentes y ecológicos como la agenda 2030 quiere que seamos


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2021)

El BiS avisa de que las divisas digitales pueden generar un terremoto en el sistema monetario


La rápida digitalización de los medios de pago (tarjeta, bizum, móvil...) y la economía está permitiendo también que se produzca una revolución en el propio dinero. Las criptomonedas son cada vez más populares y empiezan a gozar de cierta aceptación entre algunas empresas (forma de pago) e...



www.eleconomista.es





-El BiS cree que algunos países o regiones pueden perder la soberanía monetaria.

-"Se crearán áreas monetarias digitales no vinculadas a países o lugares"

-Si la banca central no actúa, el dinero privado podría interferir en la política monetaria

Estas son las conclusiones del BIS sobre la introducción de las CBDCs en el sistema monetario. El papel original está linkado en el artículo.

Lo dicho es el hilo... La introducción de las CBDCs va a suponer un cambio de las reglas de juego y creará nuevas "fronteras monetarias" en función de la divisa que se utilice en esa zona.

La política monetaria puede volverse inefectiva si la población usa un medio de pago diferente al emitido por el banco central.

Sigo pensando lo mismo, en este nuevo escenario las divisas (públicas o privadas) han de competir entre sí para captar usuarios fuera de las fronteras del emisor.

La competencia se debería producir principalmente en la función de reserva de valor de la divisa ya que la función de medio de pago es difícil mejorarla entre los diferentes soportes que competirán por su trozo de pastel. Competirán medios de pago capaces de ofrecer inmediatez en la validación de la transacción (BTC y criptos en general excluidas por sus limitaciones para validar transacciones).

Viene un terremoto monetario que obligará a redefinir el valor de las diferentes divisas (y los bonos de los países que las emiten) en función de las áreas monetarias que vayan surgiendo. Algunas desaparecerán por el camino, las que tengan respaldo en oro aguantarán el terremoto que se avecina.


----------



## ventxema (28 May 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El BiS avisa de que las divisas digitales pueden generar un terremoto en el sistema monetario
> 
> 
> La rápida digitalización de los medios de pago (tarjeta, bizum, móvil...) y la economía está permitiendo también que se produzca una revolución en el propio dinero. Las criptomonedas son cada vez más populares y empiezan a gozar de cierta aceptación entre algunas empresas (forma de pago) e...
> ...



Que las CBDCs van a CSD transformar el panorama monetario internacional creo que no hay duda.
Que los gobiernos que vean peligrar su soberanía monetaria se queden quietos lo dudo muchísimo.

Si lo que resalto en negrita finalmente sucede, y estoy de acuerdo que tiene bastantes posibilidades, entonces los gobiernos afectados prohibirán el uso de las CBDCs que no controlen al estilo de la prohibición de bitcóin por parte de China.

Será a la desesperada pero seguro que de brazos cruzados no se van a quedar.


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Jun 2021)

Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





Han quitado el texto entero de la agencia EFE dejándose lo principal 

Pero algún becario público la noticia entera en otros medios:









Rusia no quiere renunciar al dólar pero EEUU le obliga, según Putin







www.eldiario.es





San Petersburgo/Madrid, 4 jun (EFE).- El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, afirmó hoy que Rusia no quiere renunciar al dólar en sus operaciones internacionales, pero las sanciones económicas de Estados Unidos le obligan a apostar por la 'desdolarización' de su economía.

"Si usted ha oído algo y piensa que queremos librarnos del dólar como divisa de reserva o como medio universal de pago, eso no es así", afirmó Putin en una entrevista por videoconferencia desde San Petersburgo con las principales agencias internacionales de noticias, entre ellas Efe.

Según el jefe del Kremlin, Estados Unidos "nos fuerza a hacerlo, nos vemos obligados a ello"

*El presidente constató que Washington "está utilizando el dólar, su divisa nacional, para aplicar diversas sanciones*".

"No es que el dólar estadounidense sea malo (...) es un asunto práctico, no podemos efectuar pagos en dólares con nuestros socios en el campo militar y técnico", señaló, al indicar que debido a ello Rusia acudió a su moneda nacional, el rublo, y divisas de otros países.

*Al recurrir a los pagos en otras monedas, afirmó, "se conforma un nuevo sistema de relaciones con nuestros socios en las zonas que quedan fuera del ámbito del dólar".*

"¿Por qué los políticos estadounidenses hacen esto? Están cortando la rama del árbol sobre la que están sentados. Todos en el mundo lo ven", lamentó.

*Esta situación, dijo, "genera dudas sobre la fiabilidad de las operaciones con dólares", lo cual afecta las reservas de oro no solo en Rusia, sino en todo el mundo e "incluso en los países aliados de Estados Unidos*".


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jun 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Brutal. La Fed y el ECB parece que tienen enfoques distintos acerca de hasta donde deben llegar las politicas de un banco central.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jun 2021)

Te lo voy a decir claro Spielzug....ya me va cuadrando todo después de ver lo de Fauci y como están recogiendo cable la admón Bidét..y los movimientos entre bambalinas de congresistas, etc....junto con las declaraciones de China del otro que decia que USA y Japón habían creado el coviT 

Pero hay lagunas en la narrativa vírica que no se sostienen si le das un par de vueltas...y es mi querido y manido tema de los BARES.

No se explica ni se entiende esa fijación....ya se que me hago pesado....pero es que no tiene sentido.

Cualquier negocio ha 'gozado' (quizás no es la mejor palabra, lo sé) de cierta libertad de apertura, basandose en la dictadura sanitaria...es decir...si tenias una:

pasteleria
ferreteria
merceria
marroquineria
clinica dental
fisioterapeuta
quiropractico
consulta medica
oficina de seguros
fabrica de lo que sea
taller de lo que sea
industria pesada de lo que sea
minorista de lo que sea
start-up de lo que sea

Podias ir tirando.....

pero como tuvieras un puto BAR, el sistema va a por tí.

Además, escoger a los bares como cabezas de turco ha generado que mucha gente despierte.....el virus si estás sentado no actua, porque te puedes quitar la mascarilla...pero el camarero la tiene que llevar....si te levantas de la mesa mascarilla...pero si te sientas te la puedes quitar.

Parece una paco-conspiración, el tema de los bares me refiero.

El que me conteste esta pregunta de forma coherente ajustada al relato le mando 0,1 BTC


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir claro Spielzug....ya me va cuadrando todo después de ver lo de Fauci y como están recogiendo cable la admón Bidét..y los movimientos entre bambalinas de congresistas, etc....junto con las declaraciones de China del otro que decia que USA y Japón habían creado el coviT
> 
> Pero hay lagunas en la narrativa vírica que no se sostienen si le das un par de vueltas...y es mi querido y manido tema de los BARES.
> 
> ...



No sólo fueron los bares, fue el ocio en general:

1. Eliminar gasto superfluo. Si va a faltar stock hay que priorizar el que haya disponible en actividades que no pueden parar. Lo mejor es que por un tiempo, se queden en casa y tengan dificultades para consumir. Vimos cifras récord de ahorro de los hogares en casi todos los países consecuencia de un parón del consumo que camuflo la escasez de stock generalizada.

2. Impedir que la gente se reuna en espacios donde compartir información diferente a los medios. Los no-espacios (transporte público) no tienen ese problema ya que la gente no habla. Así el único canal de información para la mayoría se restringe a los medios sin posibilidad de recibir información alternativa por otros canales.

3. Da consistencia al relato de una peligrosa pandemia que impide hacer vida normal. Hay que tomarse en serio la narrativa, sin distraerse en actividades lúdicas que puedan rebajar la tensión de la campaña "informativa" 24x7

4. La privatización de libertad de hacer vida normal y estar encerrado en casa tiene poderosos efectos psicológicos. se asume el papel de prisionero que obedece a sus carceleros en todo lo que le ordenan con esperanza de recuperar la libertad cuando este estime oportuno.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No sólo fueron los bares, fue el ocio en general:
> 
> 1. Eliminar gasto superfluo. Si va a faltar stock hay que priorizar el que haya disponible en actividades que no pueden parar. Lo mejor es que por un tiempo, se queden en casa y tengan dificultades para consumir. Vimos cifras récord de ahorro de los hogares en casi todos los países consecuencia de un parón del consumo que camuflo la escasez de stock generalizada.
> 
> ...



Mmm...meh....no sé que decirte..

ves alguna relación con estos 2 eventos ??

Elecciones en USA en 2022

The *2022 United States elections* will be held on Tuesday, November 8, 2022.

y esto:









Bill Gates says world should be back to normal by end-2022 due to vaccines: Polish media


The world should be back to normal by the end of 2022 thanks to COVID-19 vaccines, Bill Gates said in an interview for Polish newspaper Gazeta Wyborcza and television broadcaster TVN24.




www.reuters.com


----------



## maugham (7 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir claro Spielzug....ya me va cuadrando todo después de ver lo de Fauci y como están recogiendo cable la admón Bidét..y los movimientos entre bambalinas de congresistas, etc....junto con las declaraciones de China del otro que decia que USA y Japón habían creado el coviT
> 
> Pero hay lagunas en la narrativa vírica que no se sostienen si le das un par de vueltas...y es mi querido y manido tema de los BARES.
> 
> ...



Esto podría ser una respuesta.
La Quinta Columna encuentra la clave que, según sus investigaciones, explicaría el virus, los efectos magnéticos de las vacunas y cómo intentar acabar con ellos - El Diestro

Suena rarísimo. Pero bueno, como todo lo que estamos viviendo desde el origen del Covid.


----------



## fff (7 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir claro Spielzug....ya me va cuadrando todo después de ver lo de Fauci y como están recogiendo cable la admón Bidét..y los movimientos entre bambalinas de congresistas, etc....junto con las declaraciones de China del otro que decia que USA y Japón habían creado el coviT
> 
> Pero hay lagunas en la narrativa vírica que no se sostienen si le das un par de vueltas...y es mi querido y manido tema de los BARES.
> 
> ...



No todos los negocios han tenido bula, algunos más que otros por ser 'imprescindibles'
En la hosteleria se han cebado. A la yugular. ¿Por qué? 
-Impedir las reuniones y dar sensación de peligro.
-Negocio fundamental en este pais. Mucha gente al paro.
-Sólo le das la opción de ver y ver la tele en casa, asustado. Y el que no se confina es un irresponsable.
Los medios sólo transmiten miedo. conozco mucha gente que tiene síndrome de Estocolmo y aplaude con las orejas todas estas medidas.

Al final han tenido que relajar las medidas, pero creo que el sector está tocado de muerte. Más gente al paro que tendrá que pedir una paguita... Y quienes son los que están a favor de la RBU?


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Mmm...meh....no sé que decirte..
> 
> ves alguna relación con estos 2 eventos ??
> 
> ...



Cuanto más te fijes en árboles sueltos menos verás el bosque. No sé si están relacionados o no, ni doy especial relevancia a lo que diga el Sr Gates...

Doy relevancia a los aspectos monetarios ya que son la causa última del conflicto en el que estamos. Que el fondo de inversión ruso se deshaga del dólar y de la libra esterlina es, en mi opinión, mucho más relevante que los dos puntos que mencionas que ni siquiera sabemos si se van a producir o no. Las repercusiones en el sistema monetario de la decision rusa van a condicionar el resto de variables... Tanto Microsoft, como las elecciones yankis dependen en ultimo termino de la fuerza del dolar frente al oro que es el sustituto para China y Rusia.

Es más relevante que la agencia EFE borre la referencia al oro del discurso de Putin. Si lo ocultan es precisamente por su relevancia.









Dollar to be dropped from National Wealth Fund structure within one month, says minister


Russian Finance Ministry has decided to reduce the funds of the NWF invested in dollar assets and replace them by an increase in the euro and gold




tass.com





Nueva composicion del fondo de inversion ruso tras repudiar al dólar (y todos los activos denominados en dolares):
40% Euros
30% Yuanes
20% Oro
5% Libras esterlinas (de un 10% anterior)
5% Yenes

Un 20% de oro son unas 600 toneladas a precio actual. El banco central Ruso se encargara de las compras. Ya se encarga de comprar la produccion interna pero 600 toneladas es la produccion de varios años así que tendra que acudir a los mercados ya que quieren darse prisa en balancear la cartera.

No encuentro el discurso de Putin entero en la prensa rusa, hay fragmentos que no salian en la noticia de la agencia EFE:








US actions damage dollar as global reserve currency — Putin


According to the various estimates, settlements in dollars are gradually declining, the Russian president pointed out




tass.com




[

_Vladimir Putin remarked that oil sector’s move away from payments in US dollars will affect the position of this currency as a global reserve one. "If oil producers move away from dollar payments, this will be a very strong blow against the dollar as the global reserve currency, a very strong one," Putin said._









Russia does not want to give up dollar as reserve currency or means of payment — Putin


According to Putin, Russia is forced to switch to settlements in other currencies due to the "practical nature" of the US sanctions




tass.com




_The Russian President also drew attention to the fact that the current situation may ultimately force energy companies to abandon the American currency in their settlements, which will seriously affect the position of the dollar in the world. Putin said that "some of our companies, for example, in the oil sector, have volatility in national currencies and do not want to leave the dollar today," but they can be put in conditions when they have no other choice. "This will already be a serious blow to the dollar as a world reserve currency," he stressed._

La guerra monetaria contra el dolar se intensifica...

@Ds_84
Cuanto más opacidad más relevante es. El caso más extremo de falta de transparencia es... El mercado de oro de Londres:









Central banks operating in stealth at the heart of the London Gold Market


Central banks operate at the heart of the London Gold Market, buying, selling, and lending gold, but everything they do is shrouded in secrecy




www.bullionstar.com










Ahí están las bambalinas del sistema monetario...


----------



## autsaider (7 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 1. Eliminar gasto superfluo. Si va a faltar stock hay que priorizar el que haya disponible en actividades que no pueden parar. Lo mejor es que por un tiempo, se queden en casa y tengan dificultades para consumir. Vimos cifras récord de ahorro de los hogares en casi todos los países consecuencia de un parón del consumo que camuflo la escasez de stock generalizada.



¿Y quien decide lo que es el gasto superfluo?

Un empresario (al menos los pequeños) es alguien que percibe los problemas de la gente, encuentra soluciones y les cobra por ello. Un gobierno centralizado no puede hacerlo. Por eso el comunismo solo funciona con suerte y a corto plazo.


Spielzeug dijo:


> 4. La privatización de libertad de hacer vida normal y estar encerrado en casa tiene poderosos efectos psicológicos. se asume el papel de prisionero que obedece a sus carceleros en todo lo que le ordenan con esperanza de recuperar la libertad cuando este estime oportuno.



Pues eso es lo peor que se puede hacer.

Cuando hay un problema lamentarte y tratar de resistir es lo último que debes hacer. 

Aguantar el alud que te cae encima solo te lleva a morir. Hay que moverse para encontrar salidas.


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Jun 2021)

REVEALED: How Globalists Planned the Covid-19 Pandemic for 10 Years


REVEALED: How Globalists Planned the Covid-19 Pandemic for 10 Years




rumble.com


----------



## Ponix (8 Jun 2021)

Gran hilo. Ya tengo horas de lectura.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

Gracias @ai-apaec, me lo traigo al hilo



Es ceremonia de clausura del 2º Foro Internacional de Salud Global en China. Usa la simbología habitual, virus verde y vacuna y médicos dorados para acabar con el.

Dejo aquí un artículo sobre los efectos de la ruptura de la cadena de distribución en distintas industrias por culpa del "virus" (realmente de las medidas tomadas para "combatirlo")









'Guerra química' por las materias primas


El parón ocasionado por el Covid y el colapso del transporte marítimo dificultan y encarecen el aprovisionamiento de las empresas del sector químico




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Jun 2021)

Spiel...

que significa cuando un territorio o región decide abandonar la narrativa vírica..o enterrarla definitivamente? Parece que hay grados de seguidismo....en una guerra híbrida....o estás o no estás....porque las consecuencias son globales. Quizás abres los restaurantes y haces ver que pasas del cobis, pero tu región exporta cierto producto..y el virus te impide esas exportaciones.

Ese territorio que abandona el bozalismo y el covidianismo ya no está en el tablero de juego de la guerra líquida 4.0? Se 'rinde' en esta guerra híbrida?

Estoy pensando en Florida y Texas, así como Suecia....y muchos Estados de USA.

Sigo sin entender..

Si hay algo que hace la globalización y el cobiS, es tener a todo el mundo cogido por los huevos...también pienso en algo que parecen esgrimir muchos gobiernos.....la discriminación y supuestos vulneraciones de derechos de las minorias uyghures.....hubo una oleada en Europa de declaraciones de los diferentes parlamentos de cada pais.....condenando los actos de China sobre estas minorías...

Me bailan muchisimas cosas y mira que me leo el SCMP y el China Times a diario..

saludos,


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Jun 2021)

China frena la venta de materias primas y deja a España sin pintura


La dependencia industrial de Europa frente a China es una de las lecciones que ha dejado la crisis del coronavirus. Sin embargo, está muy lejos de ser una asignatura aprobada. Muchos son los sectores que miran hacia Asia esperando que lleguen las materias primas para poder trabajar, algo que en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Spiel...
> 
> que significa cuando un territorio o región decide abandonar la narrativa vírica..o enterrarla definitivamente? Parece que hay grados de seguidismo....en una guerra híbrida....o estás o no estás....porque las consecuencias son globales. Quizás abres los restaurantes y haces ver que pasas del cobis, pero tu región exporta cierto producto..y el virus te impide esas exportaciones.
> 
> ...



No estamos es posicion de saber si significa algo en concreto o no. Los gobiernos deciden como afrontar la situación de diferentes formas y puede ser por diversos motivos. No podemos dar explicación a todo lo que ocurre, lo unico que puedes hacer es buscar los hechos relevantes en los que se aprecia intencionalidad por ambas partes en conflicto. Me explico con el ejemplo del discurso de Putin en la agencia EFE

Intencionalidad encuentras en el propio discurso de Putin diciendo que va a sustituir el dolar de sus reservas y que ya hay muchos paises con una infraestructura que evite que EEUU use su divisa como arma y a aumentar sus reservas de oro para obligar a redefinir el valor de ambos con consecuencias geopoliticas que afectara a todos los paises. Amenaza de que pueden obligar a las empresas a dejar de usar dolares para comerciar con el petroleo para que deje de tener sentido tener reservas en dólares.

Cuando hay intenciones opuestas verás o dos narrativas diferentes o uno de los bandos ocultara a sus ciudadanos aquella informacion que pueda resultar perjudicial por lo que solo podras ver lo que ocurre viendo directamente que dice la otra parte de ese asunto. Si no hay ocultacion de informacion por una parte o versiones oficiales contrapuestas no puedes saber si es relevante o no en el conflicto.

Lo relevante para saber qué ocurre se oculta rapidamente y apenas se ofrece informacion. Por ejemplo, la fed ha pasado de informar semanalmente del aumento de la masa monetaria a hacerlo mensualmente justamente en el momento en el que más rápidamente esta aumentando. Como ya he comentado, el mercado mas opaco del mundo es el del oro de Londres que es la referencia mundial del precio lo cual demuestra lo relevante que es el oro y su manipulacion para el sistema actual. Este hecho confirma la relevancia del discurso de Putin amenazando con afectar a la formacion de precio del oro y del dólar y se entiende que la agencia EFE quite esa parte de la noticia.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

Pero si está aquí el hinjeniero más espabilado de todo el foro desinformado y desinformando:





__





The Fed: DDP: Money Stock Measures (H.6)






www.federalreserve.gov





_Today's H.6 statistical release also implements a number of streamlining modifications, also previously announced. The* H.6 statistical release is now published at a monthly frequency* and contains only monthly average data needed to construct the monetary aggregates. *Components of the monetary aggregates are reported at a total industry level without a breakdown by banks and thrifts. The release is available at 1:00 p.m. on the fourth Tuesday of every month in only one format—HTML.*_

Que bocazas eres, impresionante 

En serio crees que da lo mismo que se publique mensualmente a semanalmente porque lo que importa es que es una información periódica y pública?? 

Vaya nivel... También es periódico y público si lo publican cada década


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

Hinjeniero, lo que tiene ahi son las estadisticas de Factors Affecting Reserve Balances (H4.1) que parece que siguen publicando semanalmente.

Los agregados monetarios M1 y M2 se recogen en el H6 y se publican mensualmente como ya anunciaron.

Lo dicho, el hinjeniero mas bocazas de todo el foro y el más tenaz demostrando que no tiene ni puta idea de que habla mientras se cree el más listo. Impresionante su capacidad para hacer el ridiculo mientras entra insultando y sin saber siquiera que es lo que estas viendo en la pagina de la fed. Impresionante


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

SUbnormal, estás mirando la H4.1 (Factors Affecting Reserve Balances) que apuesto a que no sabes ni lo que mide. La M1 y la M2 se mira en la H6 y es mensual:





__





Federal Reserve Board - Money Stock Measures - H.6 - Release Dates


The Federal Reserve Board of Governors in Washington DC.



www.federalreserve.gov





Disfrutas haciendo el ridiculo en publico o como va la cosa?


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

No he descubierto nada, he confirmado que eres tan subnormal que no distingues entre los balances del banco central y los agregados monetarios M1 y M2

No hay conspiracion, los imbeciles vais a cara descubierta demostrando con orgullo su ignorancia cada vez que abren la boca.

Venga, te lo has ganado. Te dejo la ultima respuesta antes de pasar al ignore, hinjeniero


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Jun 2021)

Aquí la editorial de hoy del globaltimes que deja claro que no hay ningún conflicto entre EEUU y China.  














China hits back at US competition bill - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_A medida que EE. UU. Continúa intensificando su agresión contra China en una amplia gama de áreas geopolíticas y comerciales en una serie de acciones recientes, que incluyen sanciones a más empresas y productos chinos, presionando a los aliados contra China e interfiriendo en los asuntos internos de China con respecto a la isla de Taiwán, la máxima legislatura de China, también está avanzando con una ley de sanciones contra el extranjero que proporcionaría apoyo legal e institucional para contrarrestar las sanciones y la interferencia extranjeras.

Los analistas dijeron que cualquier acción concreta del proyecto de ley de Estados Unidos que dañe los intereses de China se enfrentará con contramedidas resueltas de China._

PD. Dejar de publicar semanalmente los datos de la masa monetaria es relevante especialmente viendo el contexto de aumento sin precedentes que hay:


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

El G7 según China:















‘The Last G7’: Satirical cartoon mocking bloc’s attempt to suppress China goes viral - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La última cena (antes de que alguien le traicione?) del águila que transforma el papel de WC en dinero... 

Es propaganda de guerra destinada a desmoralizar al enemigo pero nos da un idea de la situación en la que estamos a nivel geopolítico. Hay mucha simbología en el cuadro que no se a qué se refiere pero seguro que el destinatario del mensaje (la élite del bando opuesto) si que sabe descodificar la correctamente.

________________



Dejo aquí al canciller austriaco sudando tinta para responder a la pregunta de un periodista ruso para saber el motivo por el que pagan el petróleo en dólares pudiéndolo hacer en euros tal y como sugiere Rusia.

Lo mejor, la cara de Gerhard Schroeder, antiguo canciller aleman: lo dice todo...

En otra parte del vídeo, Putin dice que poca gente se vacuna en Rusia con Sputnik, porque la gente no se suele vacunar contra la GRIPE (la gripe, no un peligroso virus mutante al que llaman coronavirus).

Pues de la "gripe" del sistema monetario van a hablar la semana que viene Putin y Biden después de casi dos meses de ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas.






Putin sobre el fracaso de Sputnik en Rusia: no hay mucho entusiasmo por vacunarse contra la gripe y no vamos a obligar (video)







www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2021)

@Spielzeug 

¿Y que hay de la destrucción mutua?

Tal y como van las cosas parece que china va a ganar en su intento de acabar con el dolar y con todo el tinglado mundial que hay montado alrededor del dólar. Pero usa tiene un as en la manga. Y es que tienen la opción de no caer solos. Y no me refiero a una guerra nuclear, sino a una guerra convencional. China puede destruir el dolar que es la fuente del poder de usa, pero usa puede destruir toda la industria china con ataques aéreos. Ambos se van a la mierda.

Si china ve que por ese camino solo van a conseguir la destrución mutua supongo que darán marcha atrás o que negociarán.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> @Spielzeug
> 
> ¿Y que hay de la destrucción mutua?
> 
> ...



Si hay destrucción mutua es un no-escenario ya que no habrá nadie para contarlo.

Tras más de 70 años de destrucción mutua asegurada no se han producido enfrentamientos directos entre potencias nucleares. No quiere decir que no vaya a ocurrir pero no hay precedentes históricos. Las élites de occidente pierden más en un enfrentamiento directo que con un nuevo tratado monetario aunque pierdan el monopolio de emisión de la divisa de reserva mundial.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El G7 según China:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 685081
> 
> ...



@Spielzeug serias tan amable de decirnos el minuto exacto de esto que comentas...de lo del periodista y lo de Putin...

gracias!


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Spielzeug serias tan amable de decirnos el minuto exacto de esto que comentas...de lo del periodista y lo de Putin...
> 
> gracias!


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tras más de 70 años de destrucción mutua asegurada no se han producido enfrentamientos directos entre potencias nucleares. No quiere decir que no vaya a ocurrir pero no hay precedentes históricos.



¿Pero de qué hablas?

Dime un solo país nuclear que no haya sido atacado. Uno solo.

Los enfrentamientos entre países nucleares son continuos. Por ejemplo los rusos sacan el Kursk con toda su flota porque saben que ahí afuera hay submarinos yankis esperando. Hunden el submarino y escapan. En moscu saben quien ha sido y lo encubren. A continuación clinton viaja a moscú y le condena una deuda de 40.000 millones. Hay una escena en que clinton al lado del ruso se dobla del ataque de risa.

Israel recibe ataques cada dos por tres. India y pakistán se enfrentan todos los veranos. China y rusia tuvieron guerras cuando ambas eran potencias nuclares. Inglaterra fue atacada en las malvinas. Francia en argelia y vietnam. Y no te pongo más ejemplos.

Lar armas nucleares destruyen la capa de ozono. Te destruyes a ti mismo incluso si las usas contra alguien que no puede replicar. No tiene sentido usarlas salvo las más pequeñas y de forma muy limitada. Y para eso te sale más a cuenta usar el ejército convencional.

Ante los 60.000 tanques rusos el plan era atacar puentes y ferrocarriles con ataques aereos y de artilleria. Solo con eso los tanques rusos llegaran a destiempo. Una vez lleguen pueden meterse en las ciudades y rechazarlos será fácil. O pueden arriesgarse a meterse en bosques y prados. Y en ese caso resulta fácil tenderles emboscadas. El grueso de los tanques de la otan no estaban hechos para un choque frontal, sino para usarlos como cazacarros en los bosques o de apoyo de los contraataques puntuales. Si todo falla queda la opción de cambiar terreno por tiempo. Y si eso también falla queda la opción de replegarse detrás de un rio. Y si eso también fallaba entonces ya si las armas nucleares. Pero ellos probaban el armamento ruso para estar seguros de que eso no llegaría a ocurrir.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué hablas?
> 
> Dime un solo país nuclear que no haya sido atacado. Uno solo.
> 
> ...











*Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo


Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info





Has participado en ese hilo, no?

Claro que hay conflicto entre potencias nucleares pero dentro del paradigma de guerra de IV generación para evitar que la situación escale a un conflicto con armamento convencional que pueda derivar en destrucción mutua asegurada (o si no hay destrucción mutua al menos daños inasumibles para las partes)

Todo el hilo trata de un conflicto entre potencias nucleares desarrollado con el paradigma de guerra actual en el que hace falta una narrativa para camuflar medidas de guerra económica como si fueran medidas sanitarias.

Estas describiendo un escenario de guerra de III generación que no va a ocurrir salvo en lo que se conocen como guerra proxy donde potencias nucleares dirimen sus conflictos apoyando a los diferentes bandos de un conflicto circunscrito a un sólo país.

Efectivamente ha habido conflictos entre potencias nucleares (hace menos de un año hubo una disputa fronteriza entre China e India) pero se desescalan ya que nadie está interesado en una confrontación directa.


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo
> 
> 
> Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...
> ...



¿Por qué no puede usa usar un pretexto real o inventado para empezar ataques militares contra china?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Por qué no puede usa usar un pretexto real o inventado para empezar ataques militares contra china?



Puede hacerlo, hay una "investigacion" sobre el origen del virus que le puede proporcionar un casus belli si quieren.

Pero que ganan con eso? una guerra no se empieza si las bajas no son asumibles o hay peligro de destruccion mutua.

No creo que tengan otra opcion que continuar el conflicto dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generacion como ha ido ocurriendo hasta ahora.


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Puede hacerlo, hay una "investigacion" sobre el origen del virus que le puede proporcionar un casus belli si quieren.
> 
> Pero que ganan con eso? una guerra no se empieza si las bajas no son asumibles o hay peligro de destruccion mutua.
> 
> No creo que tengan otra opcion que continuar el conflicto dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generacion como ha ido ocurriendo hasta ahora.



Explica que son bajas asumibles y explica que es eso de peligro de destrucción mutua.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Explica que son bajas asumibles y explica que es eso de peligro de destrucción mutua.



Empezar un conflicto supone analizar si el coste que puede suponer comenzarlo compensa con los beneficios que se esperan obtener. Un enfrentamiento directo supone un coste en general inasumible y más entre grandes potencias.

El riesgo beneficio compensa para los ataques hibridos ya que son asimetricos y dificilmente rastreables, para el enfrentamiento convencional no.

El caso extremo de un coste inasumible es cuando pese a que destruyes a tu enemigo, este te destruye tambien a ti (destruccion mutua). Para evitar un conflicto costoso que no va a compensar los beneficios, esta la doctrina de guerra de IV generacion.


----------



## sans-pisito (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Puede hacerlo, hay una "investigacion" sobre el origen del virus que le puede proporcionar un casus belli si quieren.



Yo la "investigacion" esa sobre el origen del virus la veo mas como una amenaza de inmobilizacion/impago selectivo de titulos de deuda americana en manos chinas.


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Empezar un conflicto supone analizar si el coste que puede suponer comenzarlo compensa con los beneficios que se esperan obtener.



Acabas de tirar toda la historia a la basura. Por ejemplo nadie sabe los motivos del expansionismo romano. Se han propuesta muchas explicaciones: que lo hacían para conseguir esclavos, que lo hacían para obligar a pagar tributo, etc. pero ninguna resiste un análisis.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Un enfrentamiento directo supone un coste en general inasumible y más entre grandes potencias.



¿Pero por qué es inasumible para usa atacar a china?


Spielzeug dijo:


> El caso extremo de un coste inasumible es cuando pese a que destruyes a tu enemigo, este te destruye tambien a ti (destruccion mutua). Para evitar un conflicto costoso que no va a compensar los beneficios, esta la doctrina de guerra de IV generacion.



China busca esas tretas. usa no las necesita.


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ...
> China busca esas tretas. usa no las necesita.



Sin acritud, y tu hablas de historia?
Tal vez te vendría bien revisar la más reciente.
Por ponerte un ejemplo, qué te crees que son las acciones americanas que intentan detener el Nordstream, el gasoducto que va a unir Rusia y Alemania.
Pues torpedear al enemigo sin llegar a la guerra cinética.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Yo la "investigacion" sobre el origen del virus la veo mas como una amenaza de inmobilizacion/impago selectivo de titulos de deuda americana en manos chinas.



Pueden hacerlo pero creo que pocos paises seguirian confiando en el dolar si EEUU impaga su deuda con escusas peregrinas. Usar el dolar como un arma es tentador pero eso es precisamente lo que incentiva a buscar alternativas monetarias para destronarlo. Cuanto mas lo usa, mas paises preferiran alternativas mas seguras.

@autsaider 

El analisis del coste, el beneficio y probabilidades de exito o el riesgo es algo que se hace constantemente en casi todos las decisiones de la vida y es algo fundamental a la hora de empezar un conflicto.

Nadie empieza un conflicto si ve que va a tener mucho coste y poco beneficio. Tal vez alguien lo haga porque se haya equivocado en el analisis pero quienes no se equivocan y empiezan guerras que van a perder, no estan muy adptados al medio y se extinguen.


Si ya sabes todo de historia y crees que los conflictos (cualquiera) se empiezan sin analizar los riesgos de hacerlo, no se porque me haces preguntas sobre esos temas con esos modales tan rudos. Me tomo tiempo para responderte, espero al menos, un poco de respeto de tu parte ya que si no, decidire no responderte porque supone un coste de mi tiempo por el que no recibo ningun beneficio.


----------



## AH1N1 (14 Jun 2021)

Es que yo no creo que usa no tengan un plan B previsto, o que esto los haya pillado con el pie cambiado. Y no defiendo a uno u otro bando, solo intento analizar los hechos.


----------



## AH1N1 (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Nadie empieza un conflicto si ve que va a tener mucho coste y poco beneficio



y el coste político


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jun 2021)

@Spielzeug eres un grande cabrón!

Viendo el SPIEF 2021....BRUTAAAAL


----------



## AH1N1 (14 Jun 2021)

Está claro que los dos están jugando al poker, solo quiero saber quién o cuál de ellos, contó mal las cartas


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jun 2021)

El coste politico de un ataque hibrido como el de China es, si me apuras, positivo ya que de cara a su poblacion es el unico pais del mundo que se ha librado de una terrible enfermedad gracias a las "necesarias" medidas que tomo su gobierno.

La poblacion china es la que ha "luchado" esta guerra quedandose el tiempo necesario para romper las cadenas de distribucion y pagos mundiales sin ser consciente de lo que ocurria. Esto lo podria haber hecho igualmente siendo una democracia ya que poca gente seria consciente de ser parte activa de un ataque hibrido.

Las democracias utilizan la guerra de IV generacion para evitar el coste politico. Envuelven igualmente sus acciones con narrativas (derechos humanos, de las mujeres, de los gays, de las minorias etnicas...) para movilizar a sus soldados en territorio enemigo cuando conviene (por eso se han expulsado las ONGs de Soros en Rusia, China u otros paises) o para justificar acciolnes de guerra economica (sanciones, embargos, aranceles..). 

Otro ejemplo de ataques hibridos son los ciberataques, nadie sabe con certeza quien ha sido, ni la poblacion del atacante, ni la poblacion del atacado. Es muy probable que se intensifique la guerra en este frente que tiene poco coste y mucho beneficio potencial


----------



## autsaider (14 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El analisis del coste, el beneficio y probabilidades de exito o el riesgo es algo que se hace constantemente en casi todos las decisiones de la vida



La corteza mide unos 2 milimetros y allí están el 20 o el 30% de las neuronas. O sea: hay partes del cerebro densas y complejas y otras simples y ligeras.

Un tipo tenía cáncer de cerebro por fortuna en la zona que no vale nada. Le operaron a través de la nariz y le resolvieron el problema. Pero el tipo volvió porque era incapaz de tomar decisiones incluso en los asuntos más simples. El caso los dejó pasmados porque nadie se esperaba eso, se corrió la voz y un tipo llamado Damasio descubrió que el 95% de nuestras decisiones se generan en las partes más primitivas y peor formadas del cerebro. Justo las que le habían extirpado. También descubrió que la zona racional se desarrolló a partir de la zona emocional: o sea que el origen de nuestro pensamiento son emociones. Por eso cuando una tia tope de maciza te cuenta una mentira tú te la crees.

Los seres humanos casi nunca actuan de forma lógica. Eso es lo que nos dice la ciencia. Y además es lo que nos muestra la totalidad de la evidencia diaria.

Yo te he argumentado mi postura. Ahora explica de donde te has sacado lo que te acabo de citar.

Haces unas afirmaciones absolutamente increibles y no las explicas.


Spielzeug dijo:


> no se porque me haces preguntas sobre esos temas con esos modales tan rudos. Me tomo tiempo para responderte, espero al menos, un poco de respeto de tu parte ya que si no, decidire no responderte porque supone un coste de mi tiempo por el que no recibo ningun beneficio.



¿Y donde están mis modales rudos o mi falta de respeto?


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Los seres humanos casi nunca actuan de forma lógica. Eso es lo que nos dice la ciencia. Y además es lo que nos muestra la totalidad de la evidencia diaria.



No te falta razon, precisamente esa es la base de la guerra por el mapa mental de los individuos para que actuen de forma emocional e instrumentalizar asi su conducta. La ciencia ha observado todos aquellos fallos cognitivos que tenemos y los aprovecha en diferentes ambitos que van desde el marketing hasta la guerra psicologica pasando por la creacion de opinion en foros.

Hay formas de analizar la realidad que obligan a dejar de lado el aspecto emocional que generalmente guia nuestra conducta y obligan a usar la logica y la razon como herramientas. Antes de un conflicto, raro es no hacer un analisis racional de la situacion (lo hacen los niños pequeños evitando pelearse con niños mayores contra los que no tienen ninguna posibilidad de ganar y rapidamente aprenden a usar otras estrategias ante esa situacion) 

La estrategia militar obliga a un analisis que deje fuera los sentimientos para hacer calculos racionales que tienen en cuenta los factores que he mencionado: riesgo-beneficio-probabilidad de exito... Si no fuese asi, posiblemente hubiesen lanzado nukes durante la guerra fria con cada cabreo que hubiera habido y no ha ocurrido. Supongo que al creer que las potencias actuan de forma irracional te parece probable que ocurra un enfrentamiento con armas convencionales ya que nadie analizara los riesgos y los beneficios de tal accion.

Incluso acciones que puedan parecer irracionales, pueden ser parte de la estrategia (cuidado que estoy muy loco y no tengo en cuenta los riesgos de iniciar acciones hostiles). Es en teoria de juegos lo siguiente:






Juego de la gallina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







autsaider dijo:


> ¿Y donde están mis modales rudos o mi falta de respeto?



Exiges respuestas a tus preguntas que no tengo porque darte.
Me tomo el esfuerzo de hacerlo y dices que son afirmaciones increibles que tiran la historia a la basura.

Tal vez no sea tu intencion pero resulta agresivo y desagradable


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Exiges respuestas a tus preguntas que no tengo porque darte.
> Me tomo el esfuerzo de hacerlo y dices que son afirmaciones increibles que tiran la historia a la basura.
> 
> Tal vez no sea tu intencion pero resulta agresivo y desagradable



Los ejércitos están para responder a agresiones sean abiertas o encubiertas. Si no se los puede usar para eso pues los desmantelamos porque han perdido su razón de ser.

A lo mejor para ti es obvio que atacar a china no tiene sentido. Pero para mi es el paso natural.

Te preguntaba cual es la razón de que pienses eso. Y a lo mejor crees que has contestado pero no lo has hecho.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Aquí hay dos videos uno de hace 5 años y otro de finales del año pasado. La conclusión es que usa podría destruir las industrias y la infraestructura china, pero no podría invadirla físicamente. Si el objetivo es obligar a china a cesar sus ataques encubiertos, les basta con eso.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Los ejércitos están para responder a agresiones sean abiertas o encubiertas. Si no se los puede usar para eso pues los desmantelamos porque han perdido su razón de ser.
> 
> A lo mejor para ti es obvio que atacar a china no tiene sentido. Pero para mi es el paso natural.
> 
> Te preguntaba cual es la razón de que pienses eso. Y a lo mejor crees que has contestado pero no lo has hecho.



La principal funcionde los ejercitos convencionales son la disuasion de otros ejercitos convencionales para que no les compense el coste de un enfrentamiento directo.

Eso no quiere decir que no exista el conflicto. Existe pero bajo otra doctrina de guerra: la guerra hibrida continua el conflicto sin el uso de armamento convencional. Todas las potencias estan atacandose con este tipo de medios no convencionales propios de la guerra de IV generacion, China tambien (intentos de desestabilizar Hong Kong, Xinjian, Tibet, sanciones comerciales, aranceles...). El paso obvio de atacar a China es realidad desde hace años otra cosa es que no te parezca que hay guerra porque no hay armas convencionales.

No te lo se explicar mejor... por eso el titulo del hilo pregunta si eres consciente de la guerra que estamos viviendo. Una guerra sin balas ni cañones, una guerra que no se declara para evitar que el conflicto escale y obligue a usar armamento convencional con un costo inasumible para ambos bandos...


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una guerra sin balas ni cañones, una guerra que no se declara para evitar que el conflicto escale y obligue a usar armamento convencional con un costo inasumible para ambos bandos...



¿Pero por qué dices que el coste sería inasumible para ambos bandos? China sufriría mucho más que usa. Su armada y su fuerza aérea serían borradas. Sus fabricas, presas, ferrocarriles, etc. desaparecerían. El gobierno chino tendría que negociar.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué dices que el coste sería inasumible para ambos bandos? China sufriría mucho más que usa. Su armada y su fuerza aérea serían borradas. Sus fabricas, presas, ferrocarriles, etc. desaparecerían. El gobierno chino tendría que negociar.



Yo te explico porque eso no ha ocurrido: aunque ganes no compensa las perdidas que vas a sufrir... El maton de la clase tal vez gane a todos los demas pero solo atacara a los mas debiles, a otros les ganara pero se lleva suficientes hostias para que no le compense. Si el maton fuese irracional y se dedicase a golpear a todo el mundo, se juntarian varios para darle una paliza para reestablecer el equilibrio (las naciones funcionan igual y tienden al equilibrio de poder)

Un conflicto convencional no seria solo con China, seria un conflicto Rusia y el resto de miembros del SCO que, en ultimo termino, surje para garantizar un equilibrio de poder frente a EEUU y sus aliados:









Shanghai Cooperation Organisation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Si tan claro ves que EEUU podria atacar a China con armas convencionales, porque no lo ha hecho aun?


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo te explico porque eso no ha ocurrido: aunque ganes no compensa las perdidas que vas a sufrir... El maton de la clase tal vez gane a todos los demas pero solo atacara a los mas debiles, a otros les ganara pero se lleva suficientes hostias para que no le compense. Si el maton fuese irracional y se dedicase a golpear a todo el mundo, se juntarian varios para darle una paliza para reestablecer el equilibrio (las naciones funcionan igual y tienden al equilibrio de poder)
> 
> Un conflicto convencional no seria solo con China, seria un conflicto Rusia y el resto de miembros del SCO que, en ultimo termino, surje para garantizar un equilibrio de poder frente a EEUU y sus aliados:
> 
> ...



China es tan grande como europa o australia y casi todos sus habitantes son de raza han. ¿Qué pasó con las otras razas que vivían en china? Pues que las han exterminado ya o las están exterminando.

Cuando juzgaban a los generales japoneses por crimenes de guerra en china ellos respondían que los cargos son básicamente ciertos, pero que si los chinos hubiesen entrado en tokio habrían hecho lo mismo o peor. Que allí las guerras se libran por asuntos de supervivencia, no por asuntos de tratados políticos, y que no pueden permitirse escrúpulos morales.

Japón y el resto de países de la zona ¿se mantendrán como aliados de usa o preferirán hacerse aliados de china? Yo creo que seguirán como aliados de usa porque tienen miedo de china y con razón.

En caso de guerra convencional lo más probable es que china se mantenga en su territorio y tenga que ser usa la que ataque sus bases o incluso invada algunas islas chinas para obligarles a actuar. Pero incluso si los chinos juegan al escondite no van a pasar más de 6 meses antes de que su flota, sus aviones, sus equipos de defensa naval y aerea hayan desaparecido.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si tan claro ves que EEUU podria atacar a China con armas convencionales, porque no lo ha hecho aun?



Porque hasta ahora no había habido necesidad de hacerlo.

Estoy dándole vueltas a tu afirmación de que usa no puede atacar a china para ver si se me ocurre la razón o el dato que se me pudo pasar por alto. Y me has hecho documentarme tratando de encontrar una respuesta.

Lo curioso es que a medida que me iba documentando una idea se me ha ido haciendo cada vez más clara. Que quizá no es china la que ataca a usa como dices tú, sino que es usa la que percibe el crecimiento chino y ha decidido que ya va siendo hora de cortarles las alas antes de que se hagan demasiado grandes.

Por ejemplo usa gasta en defensa 770.000 millones. China en pib ppa gasta oficialmente 450.000 millones. La cifra real seguramente es un 70% más alta. O sea gastan más que usa en armamento. Pero en realidad no se sabe cuanto gastan porque lo llevan en secreto. Pero incluso si damos por ciertos los datos oficiales de china (y sabemos que no lo son) las proyecciones indican que de aquí al 2030 china habrá más que superado a usa en gasto militar, en calidad del armamento china habrá alcanzado a usa en el 2040 y que en el 2040 usa solo podrá evitar una expansión china si tiene el apoyo de los vecinos de china.

En usa habrán calculado que la lucha con china es inevitable y habrán razonado que es mejor luchar cuando el agua te llega a la cintura, que tratar de luchar cuando el agua te llega al cuello. Así que estarán tratando de buscar la guerra. Y los chinos se habrán dado cuenta y sabrán que no tienen opciones. Así que han montado una guerra de cuarta generación porque montar una guerra real no está a su alcance.

Por cierto china es un país que necesita importar de todo (incluso comida). Ellos saben que en cualquier momento usa va a bloquear sus puertos. China quiere rehacer la ruta de la seda para tener otra via comercial en marcha cuando eso ocurra. Están gastando mucho dinero en ello. Los chinos confian en que las distancias harán que sea relativamente inmune a los ataques aéreos de usa y que por tanto podrán importar lo que necesiten cuando les caiga el bloqueo. Lo que no puedan importar por mar lo harán por tierra.

Obviamente bloquear los puertos es un acto de guerra. usa necesita tener un pretexto (real o inventado) para poder hacerlo.

Por cierto en una guerra nuclear improvisada unos 1.000 millones de civiles chinos serían muertos o heridos porque las ciudades serían blanco nuclear. Y 500 centros industriales y militares chinos también. Y si la guerra nuclear fuese preparada el ataque sería mucho mayor. Así que supongo que lo último que quieren los chinos es que escale hacia un conflicto nuclear.


----------



## Gusman (15 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué dices que el coste sería inasumible para ambos bandos? China sufriría mucho más que usa. Su armada y su fuerza aérea serían borradas. Sus fabricas, presas, ferrocarriles, etc. desaparecerían. El gobierno chino tendría que negociar.



Creo que subestimas a China y no eres consciente de sus nuevos sistemas de armamento que podrían barrer muchas ciudades del corazón de USA. Son pioneros en cuanto a IA y poseen submarinos no tripulados que pueden permanecer meses y meses en las profundidades del océano sin salir a superficie para nada, lanzando misiles con ojivas nucleares allá donde deseen. 
La destrucción en gran parte del país que ataque contundentemente a China es segura.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Creo que subestimas a China y no eres consciente de sus nuevos sistemas de armamento que podrían barrer muchas ciudades del corazón de USA. Son pioneros en cuanto a IA y poseen submarinos no tripulados que pueden permanecer meses y meses en las profundidades del océano sin salir a superficie para nada, lanzando misiles con ojivas nucleares allá donde deseen.
> La destrucción en gran parte del país que ataque contundentemente a China es segura.



Tú crees que sabes pero yo sé que no sabes nada.

Si china gasta toda su capacidad en un ataque por sorpresa contra las bases de la fuera aerea lograrán destruir a la mitad. usa seguirá teniendo casi el triple de aviones en número, cada mes añaden más, y además mucho mejores en calidad. ¿que ganan los chinos con eso?

Si china gasta toda su capacidad en un ataque por sorpresa contra las ciudades americanas provocarán unos 150 millones de bajas civiles entre muertos y heridos. Si usa replica con un cuarto de su arsenal nuclear provocaran 1000 millones de bajas y la destrución de la industria y las bases militares chinas. Pero estarán furiosos y usarán mucho más. ¿que ganan los chinos con eso?

A china le interesa que los combates sean en china porque así maximiza sus capacidades y minimiza las del enemigo. Es una cuestión de logística y de sinergias. No van a mandar aviones y submarinos por ahí fuera porque sería un contrasentido.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

@Spielzeug 

Para invadir china tendrías que reunir un ejército como los de la segunda guerra mundial. Si reunes 3 o 4 millones de hombres y además estás dispuesto a tener bajas considerables (el solo hecho de desembarcar y asegurar el terreno supondría 100.000 bajas mínimo) entonces si que podrías entrar en beijing. usa no está dispuesto a eso porque no hace falta.

China como nación es un país tan desequilibrado que solo con bloquearlos ya los colapsas. Y el partido comunista chino no tiene el apoyo de la gente. En cuanto se dispare el desempleo y se racione la comida a ver cuanto tarda la población en salir a la calle a protestar en masa. Tampoco tienen el apoyo de sus militares si los meten en una guerra que ellos mejor que nadie saben que no pueden ganar.

Tú dices que usa no puede atacar a china militarmente. Te he preguntado varias veces cual es la razón de que pienses eso. Y no me has dado ninguna razón. Por tanto es que no la hay.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Tú dices que usa no puede atacar a china militarmente. Te he preguntado varias veces cual es la razón de que pienses eso. Y no me has dado ninguna razón. Por tanto es que no la hay



Te la he dado muchas veces ya: gente con mejor información que tú y yo habrán analizado la posibilidad que dices y han llegado a la conclusión de que no les compensa el coste con el beneficio. No es que no puedan hacerlo, es que los daños que esperan recibir les disuade de hacerlo (esa es la función de los ejércitos convencionales principalmente)

Puedes especular con desembarcos masivos y guerras convencionales y demás "batallitas" que no se han producido hasta ahora y que lo más probable es que no ocurra entre potencias nucleares.

Parece que la única respuesta que aceptas es aquella que te de la razón. No sé, abre un hilo con las posibles formas de invadir militarmente China y especular sobre que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional. Te aseguro que va a tener éxito porque es lo que la gente asocia con guerra y resulta entretenido imaginarte la película en la cabeza hablando de las últimas armas disponibles...

Yo de ese tema no te se decir más, para mí es un no-escenario ya que no interesa a ningún bando. La guerra seguirá bajo la doctrina de guerra de IV generación que surje como forma de continuar el conflicto por otros medios con unos costes asumibles. No voy a hablar más de un no-escenario, el hilo no va sobre el enfrentamiento con armas convencionales.


----------



## ESC (15 Jun 2021)

Los USA son los maestros en justificar intervenciones militares mediante ataques de falsa bandera.



Y parece que les van tomando la medida.

--------------------------------------------------------------

La situación actual resulta tan compleja, teniendo en cuenta la coyuntura monetaria además, que no veo una solución en el horizonte y tampoco estoy leyendo a nadie aportar soluciones que impliquen un cierto período de estabilidad. Porque regresar a un patrón oro es en cierto sentido una medida desesperada y el reconocimiento del fracaso de un sistema monetario.

Cunde el pesimismo y parecemos estar relegados a la figura de espectadores. Sin esa ilusión hasta se hace complicado participar en el foro.

Hablando del foro. Estamos asistiendo a un auge de los modelos políticos de corte totalitario y lo cierto es que tampoco sé muy bien qué responderle a esta gente. Entiendo que al no tener ni idea de cómo abordar el extraño nihilismo monetario al que nos ha conducido el dinero fiat, lo fácil es delegar de forma ciega en una autoridad.

Esa es la triste conclusión que extraigo. "Como no tengo respuesta a algo, delego".

...

La situación resulta muy preocupante. 



Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo de ese tema no te se decir más, para mí es un no-escenario ya que no interesa a ningún bando. La guerra seguirá bajo la doctrina de guerra de IV generación que surje como forma de continuar el conflicto por otros medios con unos costes asumibles. No voy a hablar más de un no-escenario, el hilo no va sobre el enfrentamiento con armas convencionales.



A este hilo le queda recorrido además. Esto no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te la he dado muchas veces ya: gente con mejor información que tú y yo habrán analizado la posibilidad que dices y han llegado a la conclusión de que no les compensa el coste con el beneficio.



Por ejemplo yo antes te he contado que los humanos casi nunca actuamos de forma lógica. Te he explicado que el motivo de ello es el funcionamiento de nuestro cerebro, te he contado como se descubrió el asunto, y te he dado un nombre por si necesitas buscar más información. Yo he hecho una afirmación y la he respaldado debidamente. Eso es dar razones.

Tú lo que haces es decir que: "alguien que sabe más que tú y que yo ha analizado el asunto y ha concluido que el coste es mayor al beneficio". Tócate los huevos. Eso no es dar una razón aunque tú te creas que si lo es. Eso es hacer una afirmación que no se basa en nada. No dices quien es ese alguien y tampoco dices como ese alguien ha llegado a la conclusión de que el coste es mayor al beneficio.

Es como si yo te digo que sé que marte está habitado porque alguien que sabe más que tú y yo ha estudiado el asunto y él sabe que está habitado. Tócate los huevos.

Ya he dicho antes que si en todo este tiempo no has dado ninguna razón es porque no la tienes. Por tanto no voy a volver a preguntarte porque ya sé que tu respuesta va a consistir en una no-respuesta.

Pero si que voy a preguntarte algo distinto. USA por mar puede hacer un bloqueo total de china y los chinos lo saben. Pero si china comercia por tierra el daño que usa puede causarles es asumible y no hará que sus importaciones se resientan. Tiene la pega de que el comercio terrestre es mucho más costoso que el marítimo y la solución es gastar mucho en crear la logística que lo permita. Y eso están haciendo a toda prisa.

Si los chinos no se esperan un bloqueo naval ¿entonces por qué lo hacen?


----------



## ESC (15 Jun 2021)

Rompiendo una lanza a favor del forero "autsaider", no podemos descartar nada.


----------



## Gusman (15 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> Tú crees que sabes pero yo sé que no sabes nada.
> 
> Si china gasta toda su capacidad en un ataque por sorpresa contra las bases de la fuera aerea lograrán destruir a la mitad. usa seguirá teniendo casi el triple de aviones en número, cada mes añaden más, y además mucho mejores en calidad. ¿que ganan los chinos con eso?
> 
> ...



La capacidad productiva China barre a la de USA.
Los sistemas de armas autonomos chinos no requieren ningun esfuerzo de sostenimiento.
Por ultimo, creo que no sabes muy bien las consecuencias de un ataque nuclear masivo. De ahi que no entiendas el concepto de destruccion mutua asegurada.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> La capacidad productiva China barre a la de USA. *1º*
> Los sistemas de armas autonomos chinos no requieren ningun esfuerzo de sostenimiento.
> Por ultimo, creo que no sabes muy bien las consecuencias de un ataque nuclear masivo. *2*º De ahi que no entiendas el concepto de destruccion mutua asegurada.



*1º* Mientras tengan fábricas y logística. Y será lo primero que pierdan.
*2º* Lo conozco tan bien que sé que no lo habrá.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Jun 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Rompiendo una lanza a favor del forero "autsaider", no podemos descartar nada.



No sé puede descartar nada pero sí que podemos ver que escenario es más probable que ocurra.

Si fuese como dice autsider y los altos mandos actúan de forma irracional normalmente, hubiese habido guerra nuclear durante los años de la guerra fría.

Pensar que las potencias actúan de forma irracional es algo que simplemente no concuerda con la realidad. Es ignorar que existe algo llamado estrategia militar y doctrinas de guerra. 

La guerra es lo más racional que hay. Dejo aquí las dos primeras frases del antiguo arte de la guerra de Sun Tzu:

_1. La guerra es un asunto de vital importancia para el Estado.

2. Es una cuestión de vida o muerte, un camino que lleva a la seguridad o a la ruina. Es por tanto, un tema de relexion que de ninguna manera puede dejarse de lado_.

Y durante todo el libro insiste en evitar las armas siempre que sea posible (y no existía el armamento que existe hoy en día). El mejor estratega según Sin Tzu es aquel que derrota al enemigo sin tener que luchar.

@autsider









Definición de la agresión [Resolución 3314 (XXIX) de la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas] - Derecho Internacional Público - www.dipublico.org


La Asamblea General, Habiendo examinado el informe del Comité Especial sobre la cuestión de la defin




www.dipublico.org





El embargo marítimo o el bloqueo de puertos por parte de un ejército es considerado un acto de guerra. Las formas de atacar a China que dices son propias de guerra de III generación que si llegan a ocurrir es casi inevitable que escale y se usen armas nucleares. 

Un acto de guerra entre potencias nucleares significa destrucción mutua asegurada. Y como son actores racionales, evitan la guerra de III generación y la guerra continua por otros medios. Le recomiendo este hilo en el que explico las diferencias entre unas generaciones y otras:






Ya estamos en guerra y es principalmente economica


Hay muchos comentarios de que la una salida a esta crisis sera una guerra. Yo creo que ya estamos en ella pero no somos conscientes ya que lo que esta ocurriendo no es la idea de guerra que tenemos. Las guerras convencionales entre distintas naciones no son las guerras que vamos a ver. La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tio_Serio (15 Jun 2021)

La capacidad militar va muy de la mano de la capacidad industrial, usa ha retrocedido puestos en estas últimas décadas y china ha avanzado.

Y se pueden comparar los presupuestos sólo hasta cierto punto, basta con curiosear un poco sobre los programas de armamento usano para ver que se han convertido en bolsas de corrupción, donde a precios carísimos al final obtienen armamento muy defectuoso.


----------



## autsaider (15 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si fuese como dice autsider y los altos mandos actúan de forma irracional normalmente



Yo no he dicho eso en ninguna parte.


Spielzeug dijo:


> El embargo marítimo o el bloqueo de puertos por parte de un ejército es considerado un acto de guerra. Las formas de atacar a China que dices son propias de guerra de III generación que si llegan a ocurrir es casi inevitable que escale y se usen armas nucleares.
> 
> Un acto de guerra entre potencias nucleares significa destrucción mutua asegurada.



O eres tonto o eres un fraude.

Se trata de lo segundo aunque también hay elementos de lo primero.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (15 Jun 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> La capacidad militar va muy de la mano de la capacidad industrial, usa ha retrocedido puestos en estas últimas décadas y china ha avanzado.
> 
> Y se pueden comparar los presupuestos sólo hasta cierto punto, basta con curiosear un poco sobre los programas de armamento usano para ver que se han convertido en bolsas de corrupción, donde a precios carísimos al final obtienen armamento muy defectuoso.




Eso es cierto. Basta pensar con el reciente fiasco de las flamantes fragatas Zumwalt: un programa valorado en 30.000 milloneh que tuvo que ser cancelado por completo en 2017 por lo chapucero de los barcos. El proyecto para los nuevos buques de combate litoral, clave para contener a China en el Pacifico, va en una direccion parecida. Y que decir sobre el celebre F35, los militares USA ya han tenido que reconocer que su papel en una posible guerra seria muy limitado (lo han descrito literalmente como "el deportivo de los domingos"). 

En fin, quien iba a esperar este tipo de cosas tras convertir a EEUU en un paramo industrial a la vez que se tolera una corrupcion generalizada en el ejercito y la industria militar. No se podia saber...


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Jun 2021)

Spiel...
le han pegado el toque a Putin despues del foro economico de st petersburgo?


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Spiel...
> le han pegado el toque a Putin despues del foro economico de st petersburgo?



He visto una noticia en el canal de noticias RT (medio ruso para la propaganda fuera de Rusia) pero la noticia es diferente en la agent TASS que es más seria y sin el toque sensacionalista de la anterior:









Vaccinating 60% against COVID will help to avoid new restrictions — Moscow Region head


Earlier, the head sanitary doctor of the region issued instructions for the vaccination of 60% of employees in various spheres




tass.com





Quieren llegar a un 60% de vacunación para algunos sectores. No es una vacunación masiva de toda la población (y está por ver que lo hagan realmente)

En su canal propagandístico quieren hacer creer que van a vacunar masivamente justo cuando descubren una "variante moscovita". Creo que más bien, preparan una nueva ofensiva híbrida... Igualmente China con el bloqueo por "virus" de su principal puerto.









Putin says he is accustomed to seeing his words distorted by foreign media


The wish to explain something to the people is the reason behind the interviews to the US media, the Russian leader noted




tass.com





Habrá que ver qué saca la NBC de la entrevista con Putin... Se quejan de que su homólogo americano no haga lo mismo con la prensa rusa. Ya vimos como con una sola pregunta la prensa rusa dejo en evidencia al canciller austriaco (normal que no den entrevistas que no sigan su narrativa porque es fácilmente rebatible con un periodista competente)

También se mencionó la guerra de IV generación en la cumbre de Biden y Putin:









Moscow empathizes with US regarding riots, but won’t allow them in Russia — Putin


"We are going to do our best to make sure it does not happen," the President said




tass.com





_"Estados Unidos ha enfrentado muy recientemente hechos extremadamente graves después de los hechos bien conocidos, después del asesinato de un afroamericano y el establecimiento de todo el movimiento, Black Lives Matter. No voy a comentar sobre eso ahora. Solo quiero comentar decir que lo que vimos fueron pogromos, violaciones de la ley, etc. *Nos identificamos con los estadounidenses y el pueblo de los Estados Unidos, pero no queremos que algo así suceda en nuestro territorio. Y vamos a hacer todo lo posible para asegúrese de que no suceda*. Y algún tipo de miedo no tiene nada que ver con eso ", dijo._

También hablaron de sus respectivas líneas rojas pero no concretan cuáles son.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya vimos como con una sola pregunta la prensa rusa dejo en evidencia al canciller austriaco



cual fue la pregunta?


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Jun 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> cual fue la pregunta?



Preguntaba el periodista ruso al canciller austriaco que porqué pudiendo comprar gas y petroleo ruso en euros de forma más economica para ambos prefieren usar el dólar en los intercambios con Rusia.

Explicar porqué eres un vasallo monetario de EEUU no es facil y posiblemente haya muchas cosas de las que no puede hablar. Es como un juego llamado tabú, en el que tienes que definir algo sin poder utilizar ciertas palabras... Es un juego divertido, no hay mas que ver la cara de Schroeder y algun otro en el publico que se rie mientras tanto 



Luego le pregunta que si es fiable un sistema monetario en el que un tercer actor (EEUU) puede bloquear las transacciones entre las partes...


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Jun 2021)

Basel III to take gold to record highs?






www.kitco.com


----------



## kozioł (26 Jun 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> *1º* Mientras tengan fábricas y logística. Y será lo primero que pierdan.
> *2º* Lo conozco tan bien que sé que no lo habrá.




Yo creo que nadie en este hilo estáis dando con la clave del asunto.

Planteáis el tema como si fuera un mero partido de fútbol EEUU - China. Y no se trata de banderas.

Hay que seguir la pista del dinero. "_Follow the money_".

*¿Quién mueve los hilos en cada sitio?*

1) En EEUU/Occidente, un conglomerado de ultrarricos "filántropos eugenistas", tecnológicas (Alphabet, Apple, Twitter, Facebook), empresas y fondos de inversión. La clase política actual (Biden-Harris) en el gobierno actual son marionetas de los chinos y de ese poder económico.
2) En China todo es manejado por el PCCh.

_¿Dónde están los intereses de los que *realmente *mandan en (1)? ¿No ven al mercado chino como algo apetecible? 
¿No tiene esos de Occidente muchos huevos puestos ya en esa cesta?_









BlackRock becomes first to operate wholly owned China mutual fund biz


BlackRock Inc (BLK.N) has become the first global asset manager licensed to start a wholly owned onshore mutual fund business in China, as the government opens up the country's $3.5 trillion mutual fund industry.




www.reuters.com





Aquí tenéis cómo se ufanan de controlar Wall Street, conexión "nariguda" incluida. Es lo que tiene no saber chino, que n*o nos enteramos ni de la mitad de lo que traman los amarillentos.*



La otra es que nadie les va a auditar el oro que tienen, porque lo roban a manos llenas. El PCCh es corrupción generalizada









Cops in China find 13 tons of gold stashed in ex-mayor’s cellar


Chinese authorities found more than 13 tons of gold stashed away in the basement of a former mayor’s home during a corruption investigation, according to news reports. Police found the loot &…




nypost.com





_Entonces ¿de qué coño estamos divagando en este foro? _
*El Partido Comunista Chino es el gran beneficiado de esta guerra de 4ª generación*. Está en medio de una operación de lavado de cara, para que nadie diga que no puede gobernar el mundo "_con autoridad moral_"

Porque los herederos de Mao (ese que *mató de hambre a decenas de millones de chinos *e hizo que se* acusaran y canibalizaran unos a otro*s) necesitaban la "_autoridad moral_" de la que carecían no hace mucho, antes del covid. Y Mao sigue siendo hoy una figura _"héroe" _a admirar obligatoriamente en China. No han roto con él, sino todo lo contrario.

Y por otra parte nos ahogarán en otra _Gran Hambruna_ como la de Mao, por medio del* estrangulamiento del suministro*. Ya se está empezando a ver. Podemos prepararnos.








*Reset 2030.*


----------



## Merrill (2 Jul 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si fuese como dice autsider y los altos mandos actúan de forma irracional normalmente, hubiese habido guerra nuclear durante los años de la guerra fría.



Eso estuvo a punto de pasar varias veces por errores de cálculo. Entre otros, el ejercicio Able Archer 83 estuvo muy cerca de desembocar en un enfrentamiento real. Na pasó nada, aquí estamos, pero da en qué pensar.

La retórica bélica entre bloques sigue su curso y ya sale en los tabloides de consumo masivo








China amenaza con un “baño de sangre” a quien la “hostigue, oprima o subyugue”


El Partido Comunista de China cumplió ayer cien años en buena forma. Como cualquier centenario orgulloso, aprovechó su fiesta de cumpleaños para echar la vista atrás




www.lavanguardia.com





Con todo, lo que me más me alarma es el recorrido _mainstream _que tiene el tema de que el virus fue fabricado artificialmente en China. Este tipo de noticias, sean ciertas o no, suelen limitarse a foros de friquis como este y el debate jamás llega a la opinión pública. Sin embargo, ahora se está practicando una campaña de fijación del hecho en la memoria colectiva antes de llegar a las conclusiones, que sólo pueden ser dos:

–Fueron los chinos, pero se trató de un accidente. En cualquier caso deben pagar por ello.
–Fueron los chinos y lo hicieron deliberadamente. Deben pagar por ello.

También cabe la posibilidad de que la noticia muera al dejar de hablarse de ello. En ese caso los dos minutos de odio caerán sobre los no vacucados, los irresponsables, los egoístas, o cualquier otra figura análoga.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Jul 2021)

Merrill dijo:


> Eso estuvo a punto de pasar varias veces por errores de cálculo. Entre otros, el ejercicio Able Archer 83 estuvo muy cerca de desembocar en un enfrentamiento real. Na pasó nada, aquí estamos, pero da en qué pensar.
> 
> La retórica bélica entre bloques sigue su curso y ya sale en los tabloides de consumo masivo
> 
> ...



lo de los _dos minutos de odio_ me ha hecho decidirme a darte like.

always on my team. uno di noi


----------



## Novatohimbersor (5 Jul 2021)

Los bancos centrales están aumentando sus reservas de yuanes






Central banks up reserves of RMB to a high


Central banks around the world are holding record levels of reserves in Chinese yuan, according to IMF data.




global.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## ueee3 (5 Jul 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> Los bancos centrales están aumentando sus reservas de yuanes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lógico.


----------



## Merrill (13 Jul 2021)

Pásate por el hilo de la inflación, si no lo has hecho ya, que hay foreros de calidac hablando del tema:






*Tema mítico* : - INFLACIÓN Y MERCADO FINANCIERO


Pues está subiendo, y no lo dicen los mass media, lo veo yo en idealista y fotocasa. El precio de la vivienda desde hace tiempo que se ha desligado de los salarios y la economía real Subirá mientras sea un valor refugio como lo esta siendo ahora, las grandes fortunas han movido su dinero del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Vilux (14 Jul 2021)

Gran guerra en el horizonte?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Jul 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> Gran guerra en el horizonte?



Están pensando en un teléfono rojo con China...









Biden administration looks to set up 'red phone' to China for emergency communications | CNN Politics


The Biden administration is examining the possibility of setting up an emergency hotline with the Chinese government similar to the so-called "red phone" established between the US and the Soviet Union during the Cold War, which allowed for direct communication with the Kremlin as a way to avert...




www.cnn.com





El diesel no es necesario para la disuasión nuclear. Pero si es necesario para producir alimentos (la agricultura industrial sin diésel no funciona) y poder mantener operativo el ejército por si hay desestabilización interna.

En un contexto de colapso del comercio mundial, la producción de alimentos es vital


----------



## individualina (8 Ago 2021)

Estaba pensando esta mañana que así como percibimos todo el tema de las vacunas, sintomáticos y asintomáticos en personas, si extrapolamos y hacemos zoom hacia arriba y miramos a escala países, a estos les pasa absolutamente lo mismo que a nivel persona...

(Y aprovecho para resumir el hilo)

...hay países infectados y otros de los que no se oye nada ni en el tema covidio (infectados, medidas, muertos etc) ni en el tema vacunas... nada de nada!! Estoy en la terraza con una birra esperando aún noticias de esos sitios, tragedias, noticias covidianas de otros sitios... Y nada. Siempre el mismo machaque local.

Y yo me pregunto: Si es una pandemia afectaría a todos los países, no? 
(del griego, una enfermedad que se expande por πάντα = siempre, el total, independientemente de dónde se sitúe el foco)

Si fuera una epidemia, se habría expandido solo alrededor (επί = alrededor del foco)

...hay países enfermos... que salen en los medios y que con las medidas van sufriendo diversas secuelas (básicamente gente de clase media arruinándonos mientras perdemos libertades)

Países vacunados.. transmisores o enfermos (básicamente los que figuramos en el circo de los medios)

Pero por qué existen países sanos o asintomáticos????
Nada sabemos sobre sus tendencias en relación al covidio ni qué pintan a nivel económico, no salen en los medios.. .. allí se ocupan de sus asuntos. No están sufriendo una pandemia ni nada, sus economías van tirando más o menos..
Cómo es que casi nadie lo relaciona con la incoherencia general en todo este tema??


----------



## individualina (8 Ago 2021)

Quería decir resubir, pero no me deja editar.


----------



## AH1N1 (8 Ago 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Estaba pensando esta mañana que así como percibimos todo el tema de las vacunas, sintomáticos y asintomáticos en personas, si extrapolamos y hacemos zoom hacia arriba y miramos a escala países, a estos les pasa absolutamente lo mismo que a nivel persona...
> 
> (Y aprovecho para resumir el hilo)
> 
> ...



Aún recuerdo a los brasucas de Manaos muriendo a toneladas y qué decir de los indios a los que quemaban en las calles. Quedará alguien vivo en esos países?


----------



## individualina (8 Ago 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Aún recuerdo a los brasucas de Manaos muriendo a toneladas y qué decir de los indios a los que quemaban en las calles. Quedará alguien vivo en esos países?



Evidentemente esto es una gran farsa. La peli sólo la proyectan en ciertos sitios... Los que estamos en guerra.
Lo que me sorprende es que pasa desapercibido...


----------



## Gusman (9 Ago 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Evidentemente esto es una gran farsa. La peli sólo la proyectan en ciertos sitios... Los que estamos en guerra.
> Lo que me sorprende es que pasa desapercibido...



Cada vez pasa menos desapercibido para más gente. Esto toca a su fin y ahora llegan las consecuencias de la trama.


----------



## disken (9 Ago 2021)

individualina dijo:


> Estaba pensando esta mañana que así como percibimos todo el tema de las vacunas, sintomáticos y asintomáticos en personas, si extrapolamos y hacemos zoom hacia arriba y miramos a escala países, a estos les pasa absolutamente lo mismo que a nivel persona...
> 
> (Y aprovecho para resumir el hilo)
> 
> ...



Sabemos que paises no están actualmente "En guerra" ?

Por lo que parece en África centro y sur es donde menos está afectando esto. Con la historia que pasó con el Ébola no les vuelven a colar la monserga a los africanos.









Los médicos amenazados de muerte por combatir el ébola, la epidemia que ya mató más de 1.800 personas en un año - BBC News Mundo


El brote de ébola en la República Democrática del Congo comenzó hace un año y ha matado a cerca de 1.800 personas. Pero los que luchan contra ella también corren riesgos más allá del virus: al menos siete trabajadores de la salud fueron asesinados este año allí.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Ago 2021)

Ravaging Delta variant complicates China’s control, highlights need of dynamic zero-case - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La política china de "cero tolerancia al virus" implica cerrar puertos y aeropuertos afectando de nuevo a la logística y la cadena de suministro. 

Este artículo merece la pena, trata de los problemas de la cadena de suministro causadas por el cierre de los aeropuertos (han puesto en cuarentena al personal por lo que el transporte aéreo de mercancías va a tener graves problemas):









Air cargo faces China supply chain disruption - Air Cargo News


New Covid quarantine rules for cargo workers at key gateways in China are putting air cargo supply chains under pressure. Over the last few weeks, Covid




www.aircargonews.net





Y de fondo resuenan los tambores de un necesario e inevitable cambio de sistema monetario:









Nixon Broke With Gold 50 Years Ago. What Comes Next?


The global financial architecture is poised for another shift and, as usual, the U.S. will need to lead the way.




www.bloomberg.com





Qué viene ahora? Según el artículo EEUU tiene que hacer algún movimiento que cambie la dinámica y ajuste de nuevo el sistema monetario para que el dólar siga siendo la referencia ya que sigue sin existir alternativa al oro como patrón.

También la prensa China insinúa que EEUU tiene que mover ficha y acabar con un "virus verde" que amenaza con salirse de control mediante la vacuna dorada:












Sleeping on duty







global.chinadaily.com.cn





La presión China sobre la cadena de suministro tiene como objetivo forzar un nuevo sistema monetario. La presión va a seguir aumentando, es posible que veamos otro cierre total de la producción o al menos de la exportación de productos chinos a través de puertos y aeropuertos (cero tolerancia al dólar). Los problemas de inventario están a niveles históricos y van a seguir bajo presión:


----------



## maugham (23 Ago 2021)

Dejo esto por aquí.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Ago 2021)

@Spielzeug comentanoslo please


----------



## timi (4 Sep 2021)

Rusia y China cambian dólares por las monedas nacionales para repostar aviones


La empresa rusa comenzará a efectuar los pagos en yuanes en los aeropuertos chinos este mes.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Sep 2021)

France medicine shortage: Which products are affected and why?


Certain commonly used medicines have been growing more scarce for the past decade, and some experts suggest that the shortages could be down to pharmaceutical company tactics




www.connexionfrance.com





Gran artículo que ayuda a entender porqué en marzo de 2020 cambió el guión y se declara cuarentena sanitaria: agotamiento de medicamentos.

Iba a producirse una crisis sanitaria por falta de medicamentos ya que había escasez de más de 700 productos en Francia (en el resto de países objetivo del bloqueo la situación sería similar). Occidente tenía dos opciones o admitir que iba a morir gente por una crisis sanitaria provocada por China para derribar al dólar o aceptar la narrativa del peligroso virus para dar cobertura a la crisis sanitaria que esperaban por la escasez de medicamentos.

Bien, ahora llega la segunda escasez de medicamentos por la nueva fase de bloqueo de la cadena de distribución y la logística derivada de la política de "tolerancia cero ante el virus" por el que se cierran puertos por un sólo positivo. Empieza a haber escasez de anticoagulantes (vamos a ver muchos trombos) y antipsicoticos (y mucho zumbado veremos también) entre otros. La falta de medicamentos va a producir una nueva crisis sanitaria y un exceso de muertos que van a a tener que ser explicados desde alguna narrativa:

-Los muertos son por las nuevas mutaciones que cada vez son más mortíferas (parece que van por aquí desde los masa media oficiales)
-Los muertos son por las vacunas que han inoculado los gobiernos bajo presión a sus ciudadanos (parece que el frente ideológico de la guerra de IV generación va por aquí y es rechazado como fake news desde los mewtrolls oficiales)

Veremos que narrativa triunfa... Aunque triunfe la primera y puedan mantener la gobernabilidad (si triunfa la segunda la desestabilización está garantizada), viene igualmente una inflación desbocada que va a ser difícil de gestionar.


----------



## callaloquito (16 Sep 2021)

Los Estados han rescatado a las grandes farmacéuticas, eso es cierto, pero las afirmaciones son falsas.
- No hay ni ha habido una crisis "sanitaria". Ni siquiera se puede definir eso, no tiene sentido.
- Los antipsicóticos no son la pastilla o inyección en vena que sana por arte de magia, que remedia todos los males. Es la estafa del vendedor de aceite de serpiente en su versión [pos]moderna. Son todo lo contrario, producen psicosis. Puede comprobarlo cualquiera leyendo sus efectos en el prospecto de alguno de ellos, como la olanzapina (zyprexa). ¿Quiere ver otros? Reduce la actividad cerebral (a largo plazo menos materia gris y blanca), actúa de narcótico, provoca diabetes ya que da hambre. ¿Consecuencias? Baja autoestima, depresión, lo cual lleva a... Y lo que más le gusta a todo vendedor como Eli Lilly, Pfizer o Johnson & Johnson: resulta extremadamente adictivo. Consigue consumidores sin cerebro, drogadictos.
-Lo único que mutan en todo este fraude son las mentiras. No hay una herramienta de diagnóstico, ni enfermos asintomáticos.

La política es la guerra por otros medios.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Sep 2021)

callaloquito dijo:


> Los Estados han rescatado a las grandes farmacéuticas, eso es cierto, pero las afirmaciones son falsas.
> - No hay ni ha habido una crisis "sanitaria". Ni siquiera se puede definir eso, no tiene sentido.
> - Los antipsicóticos no son la pastilla o inyección en vena que sana por arte de magia, que remedia todos los males. Es la estafa del vendedor de aceite de serpiente en su versión [pos]moderna. Son todo lo contrario, producen psicosis. Puede comprobarlo cualquiera leyendo sus efectos en el prospecto de alguno de ellos, como la olanzapina (zyprexa). ¿Quiere ver otros? Reduce la actividad cerebral (a largo plazo menos materia gris y blanca), actúa de narcótico, provoca diabetes ya que da hambre. ¿Consecuencias? Baja autoestima, depresión, lo cual lleva a... Y lo que más le gusta a todo vendedor como Eli Lilly, Pfizer o Johnson & Johnson: resulta extremadamente adictivo. Consigue consumidores sin cerebro, drogadictos.
> -Lo único que mutan en todo este fraude son las mentiras. No hay una herramienta de diagnóstico, ni enfermos asintomáticos.



No defiendo los psicofármacos en absoluto, estoy de acuerdo con lo que comenta.

Pero hay una legión de yonkis adictos a ellos que pueden verse obligados a pasar un síndrome de abstinencia complicado de llevar tanto para los propios adictos como a las personas que les rodea.

Tiene potencial para crear una crisis sanitaria grave. Y la falta de medicación para trombos igual, especialmente siendo uno de los efectos secundarios de las vacunas, puede crear una situación muy delicada para quienes han estado promoviendolas sin advertir correctamente de los riesgos y rozando la coacción.

Veo potencial desestabilizador a la situación que puede crearse, especialmente si va unida a desabastecimiento de productos, inflación desbocada etc.


----------



## Zappa (30 Sep 2021)

Arriba, que el hilo bien lo vale.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Nov 2021)

E-rupee a gamechanger? Central bank digital currencies have some little-known downsides. RBI needs to assess them


When you hold a hundred rupee note in your hand, you will see a pledge by the RBI Governor: “I promise to pay the bearer the sum of one hundred rupees.” What does this pledge...




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





Curiosa viñeta la que acompaña el artículo del antiguo gobernador del banco central indio respecto al cambio de reglas que supone la introducción de la rupia digital. La viñeta es más significativa que el artículo en sí.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Nov 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 825802
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verde fiat, por Gold backed currency.

Una pregunta, @Spielzeug ...existe algun 'gesto' o 'senyal' de que un país no quiere jugar al CoviC?

Es decir, es posible (nse si es el caso de los que han salido a decir que ya han vencido la pandemia..Suecia, Noruega,bsicamente)...que un país salga a decir 'Esto ya está finiquitado' ?? Y de hacerlo, en que se puede traducir en geopolítica o política interna?

A que senyales deberíamos atender para detectar un país que no quiere jugar con el juguetito?

Brutal la adopción del verde (virus) y el Oro/CBDC.

saludos,


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Una pregunta, @Spielzeug ...existe algun 'gesto' o 'senyal' de que un país no quiere jugar al CoviC?



El covid es el escenario para todos. Unos lo usan como cobertura narrativa para hacer una guerra económica y otros lo usan como cobertura narrativa para medidas de control social.

El "covid" posiblemente siga hasta que se sienten a negociar otro sistema monetario ya que es una narrativa que sirve muy bien a los intereses de cada uno de los bandos. En función de las circunstancias se puede reactivar la narrativa si conviene.

Lo más que puede pasar es que se intente buscar otra narrativa que sirva para gestionar la situación, como puede ser el cambio climático. También puede ser que cambie la narrativa en caso de crisis energética o escasez de productos básicos. 

En mi opinión, hasta que no se llegue a un acuerdo en el tema monetario seguiremos con narrativas que sean útiles como cobertura de la guerra híbrida en la que estamos.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Nov 2021)

Son complementarias...recuerdo el informe de la Rockefeller foundation...

Estrategia hipercontrol>>> Narrativa covid>>>CONTROL CONSUMO, OPINION, COMPORTAMIENO SOCIAL...

Estrategia clever together>>>Narrativa climatica>>>GOBERNANZA MUNDIAL, AGENDA 2030, TRANSHUMANISMO...


----------



## jaguarxjr (4 Nov 2021)

Buenos días Spielzeug.
Echando un vistazo al China Daily, me encuentro con esta viñeta. ¿Qué significado le otorgas?. 
¿Puede ser algo así?:
- El bidón del virus verde (dólar) está vacío porque los países para su desarrollo están amasando y usando el oro en detrimento del dólar.
¿Se está produciendo el cambio al patrón oro de forma generalizada por parte de todos los países que han formado parte del COP 26?.









Empty promises


While I may physically be here, my heart belongs elsewhere.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Nov 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Buenos días Spielzeug.
> Echando un vistazo al China Daily, me encuentro con esta viñeta. ¿Qué significado le otorgas?.
> ¿Puede ser algo así?:
> - El bidón del virus verde (dólar) está vacío porque los países para su desarrollo están amasando y usando el oro en detrimento del dólar.
> ...



La verdad es que no acabo de entender a qué se refiere la viñeta. Está claro que tiene que ver con el tema monetario por la simbología de los colores (oro y un barril verde vacío)

Se ve que lo países desarrollados no pueden poner en marcha los planes climáticos ya que usan toda su riqueza en mantener la burbuja inmobiliaria, la burbuja de la bolsa y para la guerra en curso. Se ve que son un pozo sin fondo mientras que el barrio verde del cambio climático está vacío.

Posiblemente sea propaganda de guerra destinada a desmoralizar a un enemigo que seguro que capta el mensaje perfectamente ya que ambas élites comparten un "mapa de la realidad" similar y por tanto el mensaje es fácilmente descifrable. Vemos que también otras élites emplean la misma simbología, como la viñeta del artículo del ex gobernador del banco central de la India:







Recordemos que desde nuestra posición, la "niebla de guerra" nos impide ver qué ocurre realmente. Sólo podemos ver pinceladas de los diferentes frentes de la guerra híbrida en curso.

Por ejemplo, en el frente diplomático un alto diplomático ruso en Europa se cayó ayer desde una ventana y se mató. Rusia no hace declaraciones al respecto:









Russian embassy declines comments on national diplomat’s death in Germany


Der Spiegel reported earlier that the security services found a Russian diplomat dead outside the country’s diplomatic mission




tass.com





O el frente en el ciberespacio donde la guerra es más abierta ya que es difícil precisar el origen de los ataques:









GT investigates: Hacking China's medical institutes at COVID-19 outbreak, targeting aerospace firms during China's space missions – Cyberattacks from India disclosed - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





O en el frente sanitario donde la escasez de medicamentos obliga a la creación de nuevos organismos para gestionar la situación:









New freight service to solve medicine shortage issue | National Health Executive


The International Express Freight Service, which is part of the Department of Health and Social Care’s National Suppl




www.nationalhealthexecutive.com





Pero hay muchos más frentes, el logístico, el energético, el ideológico, el cognitivo, el financiero, el monetario... Lo que si que parece es que todos los frentes van a estar sincronizandose para asestar un golpe este invierno que es cuando está prevista la presentación oficial del yuan digital que supone un ataque en frente monetario que irá acompañado de ofensivas similares en el resto de los frentes del conflicto híbrido.


----------



## John Smmith (6 Nov 2021)

Las criptomonedas también tienen política monetaria, ¿cómo influye en el precio?


El término "política monetaria" significa "la acción que un banco central o un gobierno puede llevar a cabo para influir en la cantidad de dinero que hay en la economía de un país y en el coste de los préstamos". Y tiene traslación al mundo de las criptodivisas, según los expertos de Wisdom Tree.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Dic 2021)

Sillo pitio


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Dic 2021)

Chinese investors are reconsidering real estate as a means of savings | Fortune


Homes are de facto retirement funds in China. It was a lucrative strategy—until recently.



fortune.com





El ahorro Chino sólo tiene un camino al que dirigirse, no hay alternativas (criptos prohibidas, inmuebles y bolsas bajistas)

Disponiendo a su ejército en lo alto, tensando la ballesta y preparando su potencial estratégico para que toda le energía acumulada hasta el momento, solo encuentre un camino cuando sea liberada. Una cascada que arrastrará todo cuanto encuentre a su paso...

_



Gracias a las disposiciones, las tropas de un ejército victorioso son como las aguas que, acumuladas en lo alto, se precipitan impetuosamente hacia el valle.
El súbito impulso de una cascada arrastra las piedras gracias a su potencial estratégico; Por tanto, el experto estratega conduce el potencial estratégico y lo ejecuta oportunamente. Su potencial estratégico es como el de una ballesta tensada; su
ejecución, como la del mecanismo de disparo.

La naturaleza de troncos y piedras hace que resulten inofensivos cuando están en reposo y peligrosos cuando están en movimiento; quietos sobre el llano, se deslizan

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> por_ la pendiente. Así, el potencial estratégico de un ejército competente es como el de una avalancha de piedras rodando desde lo alto de una montaña. En esto consiste el potencial estratégico.
> 
> (Sun Tzu) _





La "burbuja de todo" es la consecuencia de las compras de todo tipo de activos salvo oro por parte de los bancos centrales. Van a hacerla reventar dejando al oro como única alternativa de ahorro para millones de personas.

Aquí se ve el cambio que se produce a partir de 2009:





Los bancos centrales de los países desarrollados dejan las ventas de oro para contener el precio y comienza una nueva fase en la que intentar controlar el precio del oro hinchando el resto de activos para hacerlos más atractivos y promocionando bases de datos que minan "oro 2.0"

Pero a partir del "virus" entramos en una nueva fase que se puede ver en este gráfico sobre el aumento de la masa monetaria que prácticamente se ha duplicado desde entonces:







Y las piedras empiezan a resbalar por la pendiente, empiezan las compras (discretas y en cantidades modestas por ahora) por parte de bancos centrales europeos que, en principio tienen un pacto para no comprar oro:









Irish Central Bank Makes First Reserve Gold Purchases Since 2009


The Irish central bank has been adding to its gold reserves as inflation in the euro area runs far ahead of the European Central Bank target.




www.bloomberg.com




El banco central de Irlanda no quiere hacer declaraciones al respecto al tratarse de un "tema sensible":
_Cuando se le preguntó sobre el razonamiento detrás de las compras, un portavoz dijo que las transacciones de oro del banco central "*son comercialmente sensibles y no se pueden hacer más comentarios en este momento*"_

Apenas, dos toneladas de oro son un tema sensible? Si, son las primeras rodando por la ladera...


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Dic 2021)

GT Investigates: US cultivates pseudo-religious groups overseas, pumps support to terrorists to wreck its adversaries - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La prensa China parece que está sacando una serie de artículos respecto a la guerra de IV generación, este de hoy trata sobre la desestabilización mediante grupos religiosos. Los grupos religiosos se instrumentalizan y se convierten en los combatientes del conflicto.

También el periódico gubernamental China daily está sacando una serie de viñetas sobre la "democracia" americana:









Trying to stay alive







www.chinadaily.com.cn














No one size fits all







www.chinadaily.com.cn














Lady Liberty was actually kicked off







www.chinadaily.com.cn













A broken one


US democracy




www.chinadaily.com.cn













US-style democracy







www.chinadaily.com.cn













US democracy







www.chinadaily.com.cn













'Democracy' isn't Coca Cola!


The US is to hold a "summit for democracy". It seems to think democracy is like Coca Cola, with the same taste for all.




www.chinadaily.com.cn













Absurdity







www.chinadaily.com.cn







La guerra por crear conceptos con los que configurar el mapa mental de los individuos (frente de batalla en la guerra de IV generación) se convierten en el territorio a conquistar.

Estos conceptos suponen un resorte emocional que se anclan en el mapa mental de los individuos impulsandoles a actuar sin pasar previamente por el filtro de la racionalidad. En base a este anclaje se puede orientar la percepción de los individuos para que juzguen situaciones complejas de forma sencilla, crear enemigos en base a su posicionamiento respecto al concepto en cuestión y manipular su comportamiento.

Son conceptos vaciados de contenido, imposibles de racionalizar por su complejidad, de definir de forma concreta por su abstracción por lo que la única forma de encajarlos en el mapa mental es de forma emocional: democracia, libertad, derechos humanos, capitalismo... son conceptos que polarizan al activar el pensamiento dicotómico que nos hace procesar la realidad en forma de ceros y unos sobre el anclaje emocional (bien vs mal). Esta forma de procesar la realidad con ceros y unos respecto a una serie de conceptos vacíos que actúan de resorte emocional, convierte a los grupos humanos en entidades "programables" que reaccionan y actúan de forma irracional, llegando a poner en riesgo su vida por defender dicho concepto frente a quien perciba que supone un peligro por su supuesto posicionamiento al respecto

Puede parecer una tontería, pero la defensa de estos conceptos ("democracia" en este caso) frente a los ataques Chinos que buscan vaciar los de contenido, se convierte en una cuestión de estado:









China's communists bash US democracy before Biden summit


China’s Communist Party has taken American democracy to task, sharply criticizing a global democracy summit being hosted by President Joe Biden next week and extolling the virtues of its governing system




abcnews.go.com


----------



## jaguarxjr (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2021)

US democracy is fraught with money politics







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Otra viñeta respecto a la democracia americana: sólo se mantiene con una inyección constante de dólares.

Esa es la clave: la democracia, en su forma actual, requieren de un sistema monetario basado en dinero fiat. Sin este sistema monetario, la democracia americana no es viable.

Acabar con el sistema monetario actual, es acabar con la "democracia americana" y, por lo tanto, el objetivo último detrás tras este conflicto.

https://www.sharpspixley.com/articl...ing-for-plus-1-700-tonnes-in-fy2021_13939.html

Casi 160 toneladas de oro importó China a través del Shanghai Gold Exchange en noviembre.









Gold has become an investment and fashion choice for China's younger generation







news.cgtn.com





Según la China Gold Association, ya se han superado en un 6% los niveles pre-pandemia, especialmente ayudados por inversores jóvenes que buscan alternativas a otros mercados con mayores riesgos.

Y esto es sólo el comienzo, el ahorro Chino sólo tiene un camino al que dirigirse, no hay alternativas (criptos prohibidas, inmuebles y bolsas bajistas). Uno de los objetivos de la China Gold Association es que la población civil acumule oro, y la China Gold Association junto con el gobierno es quien elabora los planes quinquenales y da directrices al banco central (decididen a quien se le deja caer y cuando, en función de criterios políticos).


----------



## risto mejido (10 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug mira el vídeo este, supongo que estarás al 100% con esta mujer, me gustaría que comentases que piensas del vídeo, es tocho,pero es para que tenga chincheta 
Saludos


----------



## risto mejido (10 Dic 2021)

jaguarxjr dijo:


>




Joder, es hacer tratos entre India y Rusia y se cae un helicóptero indio con el militar más gordo del país, qué raro...


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> Spielzeug mira el vídeo este, supongo que estarás al 100% con esta mujer, me gustaría que comentases que piensas del vídeo, es tocho,pero es para que tenga chincheta
> Saludos



Hola Risto, a qué vídeo te refieres?


----------



## Wattman (10 Dic 2021)

Indian defence chief General Bipin Rawat among 13 dead in helicopter crash


Indian air force confirms Gen Bipin Rawat and his wife among casualties of the crash in Tamil Nadu




www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## risto mejido (10 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hola Risto, a qué vídeo te refieres?



a este


----------



## Gusman (10 Dic 2021)

No se quien es esa señora, pero lo que dice es mas que evidente para cualquier persona despierta, mas allá del grafeno, el neurocontrol, y los "pulpos" y las nanopartículas extrañas que aparecen en los mejunjes que están inyectando.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (10 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> No se quien es esa señora, pero lo que dice es mas que evidente para cualquier persona despierta, mas allá del grafeno, el neurocontrol, y los "pulpos" y las nanopartículas extrañas que aparecen en los mejunjes que están inyectando.



Es evidente para muy poca gente, muy poca, para el grueso de la población es una conspiración


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> a este



Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo lo que comenta pero matizaria varias cosas respecto a las divisas digitales de los bancos centrales:

1. Gran parte de los supuestos poderes que obtendría la autoridad monetaria con su uso ya son posibles con el formato actual. Hoy en día ya te pueden embargar las cuentas bancarias sin necesidad de un nuevo formato digital. A nivel internacional ese control y posibilidad de bloquear el acceso a las transacciones monetarias se materializa en el sistema de pagos SWIFT que permite aplicar sanciones económicas a diferentes países.

2. Precisamente es frente a este control sobre las transacciones internacionales por parte de EEUU mediante el sistema de pagos SWIFT para lo que China lanza su yuan digital. La validación de transacciones que implican diferentes divisas nacionales dejan de depender de EEUU y del dólar como colateral exigido por el sistema de pagos SWIFT.

China ha anunciado su intención de que el yuan digital sea usado fuera de sus fronteras como medio de pago habitual. Esto ha obligado al resto de bancos centrales a buscar su propio formato de divisa digitales ya que su capacidad para mantener su soberanía monetaria está en juego.

En este tema, EEUU va rezagado y Powell dijo varias veces que no veía la necesidad para hacerlo. Al final están en ello pero no son quienes llevan la iniciativa como parece sugerir el vídeo.

3. Ya lo he comentado otras veces, creo que la dinámica que van a crear las divisas digitales va a ser la opuesta a la mencionada en el vídeo, y a la creencia habitual del foro: no vamos hacia un mayor control (eso ya existe actualmente sin necesidad de un nuevo formato), si no lo contrario ya que las CBDCs van a competir entre sí por ser las más usadas y generar así más información y datos para su emisor.

A cambio de los datos (el nuevo "oro") con los que alimentar las IAs y la nueva generación de superordenadores, los emisores tendrán que competir por ofrecer el mejor medio de pago digital para los usuarios. Posiblemente empiecen China o Rusia respaldando su divisa digital con el oro que llevan años acumulando.

Pero para ello antes tiene China que acabar con la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido para ponerla de nuevo en marcha con un nuevo medio de pago que ofrezca ventajas respecto al actual para no tener que imponerlo si no que sea adoptado voluntariamente.

Aunque suene más optimista, el reset va a ser igualmente difícil de gestionar y de prever las consecuencias. Hay que prepararse para lo que pueda ocurrir mientras se recomponer la cadena de suministro. Intentar lograr la mayor autosuficiencia creo que es lo más recomendable para este periodo que puede durar varios años.

Lo que dice el vídeo en líneas generales lo suscribo. Especialmente el de los metales preciosos como forma de proteger la riqueza y llegado el caso poderlos usar para validar transacciones sin que queden reflejadas en ninguna base de datos, ni centralizada ni descentralizada.

Y tambien muy de acuerdo en lo de que vienen tiempos difíciles y que hay que estar mentalmente preparado para ello, especialmente quienes tenemos hijos ya que nuestra tarea es dejarles un mundo mejor o morir en el intento.


----------



## ventxema (11 Dic 2021)

risto mejido dijo:


> a este




Buen video. Nada nuevo ni fuera de lo comentado por aquí durante el último año pero cobrado del tirón. Y es que es la única forma en la que encajan todas las piezas del puzzle.

Y toca todos los palos hasta los créditos a las emisiones, que igualmente sirven para controlar al personal y atenazar libertades.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Dic 2021)

Hilo brutal.

Estoy muy contento y orgulloso de poder interactuar con monstruos como @Spielzeug

Nunca pensé aprender tanto.

Gracias a todos. Feliz Navidad y que Dios os bendiga floreros.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Hilo brutal.
> 
> Estoy muy contento y orgulloso de poder interactuar con monstruos como @Spielzeug
> 
> ...



Gracias a todos por participar y dar feedback sobre lo aquí expuesto.









XXVII Curso Internacional de Defensa. Amenaza híbrida, la guerra imprevisible


Hace tan solo unas décadas, que en una batalla, en un enfrentamiento, se conocía perfectamente al enemigo, así como su procedencia y potencial. Más recientemente con la proliferación de los actos terroristas, raramente se conoce la identidad de los individuos que perpetran los atentados, pero s




publicaciones.defensa.gob.es





Aprovecho para dejar aquí un informe del ministerio de defensa sobre la guerra híbrida de mayo de 2021. El primer artículo merece la pena y confirma las tesis del hilo: el frente de batalla se traslada a la percepción del conflicto por parte de los ciudadanos y su manipulación como elemento desestabilizador de los gobiernos enemigos. 

El ciudadano se convierte así en el combatiente involuntario y normalmente inconsciente del conflicto por controlar su mapa mental de la realidad (lo que cree que ocurre) por parte de los dos bandos enfrentados.

Un bando para que seas sumiso al poder y otro bando para que te rebeldes frente a él. Fuego cruzado de propaganda y contrapropaganda emocional que luchan por controlar la psique de los individuos. En el caso de las vacunas se puede ver claramente cómo se enfrenta la narrativa de la sumisión y de rebeldía. Ambos bandos apelando al miedo a la muerte para guiar el comportamiento de aquellos que tomen por cierta su narrativa.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Dic 2021)

Dejo aquí un documento de trabajo del Instituto Espanol de Estudios Estrategicos donde se hace un analisis muy profundo de la guerra híbrida, amenzas, planos donde se dá y consecuencias geopoíticas. También en que frentes se dá la batalla...creo que ha sido el documento base que inspiró el Curso que cita @Spielzeug 

Os dejo el link y unos extractos brutales.



https://www.ieee.es/Galerias/fichero/docs_trabajo/2019/DIEEET04-2019InteligenciaRobotica.pdf



CTRL+F "guerra híbrida

*Lo híbrido: amenazas y guerras híbridas 

Lo híbrido en la normativa española *

BRUTAAAL, right before our very eyes.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Dic 2021)

Dejo aquí varias noticias relacionadas con la ruptura de la cadena de suministro y los ataques a la logística:






The other supply chain crisis: American farmers can't ship food abroad because foreign shippers won't take it | Fox Business


The House of Representatives passed a bill Wednesday aimed at barring foreign shipping companies from discriminating against American goods.




www.foxbusiness.com





Parece que los barcos prefieren volver vacíos de EEUU a cargar de productos agrícolas lo que está ocasionando grandes pérdidas a los agricultores que, además, se enfrentan a un encarecimiento generalizado de precios para la próxima cosecha por la escasez de fertilizantes.









Política cero "virus": China cierra sus puertos 7 semanas


https://www.scmp.com/economy/global-economy/article/3157903/chinas-covid-19-port-quarantine-shipping-crew-stokes-delays Quien no vea a estas alturas que el "virus" es la escusa narrativa que camufla una guerra híbrida mediante la que China toma el control de la cadena de suministro para...




www.burbuja.info





No sólo paraliza el transporte marítimo desde sus puertos, también está poniendo fuertes restricciones al transporte aéreo:









China cabin cargo ban will add to pressure on air capacity and freight rates - The Loadstar


Cargo in aircraft passenger cabins will no longer be accepted by China in the new year – a move expected to keep air freight rates high. China’s Civil Aviation Administration (CAAC) said “only anti-epidemic-related items are allowed to be loaded in the cabin”. It added: “At the same time, the...




theloadstar.com





Están creando la misma situación que obligó a parar la economía en marzo de 2020.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Dic 2021)

i la IATA diciendo que 'ya está bien la broma'..









Follow WHO Advice: Rescind Travel Bans


IATA called for governments to follow WHO advice and immediately rescind travel bans placed in response to the Omicron variant.




www.iata.org


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Dejo aquí un documento de trabajo del Instituto Espanol de Estudios Estrategicos donde se hace un analisis muy profundo de la guerra híbrida, amenzas, planos donde se dá y consecuencias geopoíticas. También en que frentes se dá la batalla...creo que ha sido el documento base que inspiró el Curso que cita @Spielzeug
> 
> Os dejo el link y unos extractos brutales.
> 
> ...



Es interesante pero trata principalmente de la cómo el alto mando tiene que adaptarse a la doctrina de guerra híbrida para monitorizar el terreno de combate en sus diferentes planos. En plano de combate convencional con soldados monitoreados por una inteligencia artificial y en el terreno cognitivo mediante la detección de bots y metadatos sobre la percepción de la realidad por parte de la ciudadanía.

En mi opinión, refleja que no está bien preparados ante la situación y todavía siguen viendo cómo tomar decisiones y sin tener claro como abordar la situación ni saber definir correctamente el plano del conflicto.

Mientras, varios países al mando de Israel, están haciendo simulaciones de ciberataques al sistema financiero:



https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/exclusive-imf-10-countries-simulate-cyber-attack-on-global-financial-system



Y China de nuevo hablando de cómo la "cepa omicron" afecta a la cadena de distribución:









Mainland reports 2 Omicron cases as supply chain threatened - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Curiosamente, está afectando a los principales clusters de productos críticos para la industria. Casualidades de un virus que al que China combate con medidas que afectan a la logística y avisa de las consecuencias para la cadena de suministro mundial en sus medios.

Cierre masivo de industrias en uno de los centros industriales claves en la cadena de suministro mundial. Volvemos a la situación de enero 2020 con China parando l actividad económica y ahora con la demolición de evergrande cuyos efectos se notarán en todo el sistema financiero mundial.

Parece que van a echar toda la carne en el asador... Mientras tanto, aquí el ejército sin tener claro como monitorizar el conflicto como pasó previo para tomar las decisiones oportunas.


----------



## Gusman (15 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es interesante pero trata principalmente de la cómo el alto mando tiene que adaptarse a la doctrina de guerra híbrida para monitorizar el terreno de combate en sus diferentes planos. En plano de combate convencional con soldados monitoreados por una inteligencia artificial y en el terreno cognitivo mediante la detección de bots y metadatos sobre la percepción de la realidad por parte de la ciudadanía.
> 
> En mi opinión, refleja que no está bien preparados ante la situación y todavía siguen viendo cómo tomar decisiones y sin tener claro como abordar la situación ni saber definir correctamente el plano del conflicto.
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto aquí el ejército cazando gamusinos, "vacunandose" sin rechistar y, el que alerta, siendo cesado.
Robles cesa a un coronel por una carta sobre las vacunas Covid (escudodigital.com)


----------



## Tio_Serio (15 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Mientras tanto aquí el ejército cazando gamusinos, "vacunandose" sin rechistar y, el que alerta, siendo cesado.
> Robles cesa a un coronel por una carta sobre las vacunas Covid (escudodigital.com)



El mundo al revés, la cesada debería ser la ministra, y condecorado el coronel por su servicio a la nación.


----------



## Gusman (15 Dic 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> El mundo al revés, la cesada debería ser la ministra, y condecorado el coronel por su servicio a la nación.



Cesada no es la palabra, pero si la digo incurro en un delito.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (16 Dic 2021)

@Spielzeug


----------



## trellat (16 Dic 2021)

Si el frente esta claro (covid) y todos sabemos lo que hacer ante él, ahí esta la oms gestionandolo todo, conjuntamente todos hacemos piña ...
¿Como es que nosotros estamos desarrollando nuestra propia vacuna?.

Solo en ls guerras cada uno va a lo suyo, nadie tiene amigos, nada más que intereses (aliados) ...


----------



## trellat (16 Dic 2021)

Empezamos con la astrazeneca y la dejamos de lado para siempre jamas ... ¿Qué se estan inyectando los british?
¿Y nosotros, no estan dando buenos resultados jansen, moderna, faiser ... entonces, por qué desarriollamos nuestra propia vacuna ...?

No se, esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar con el protovirus militar este ...


----------



## Gusman (16 Dic 2021)

trellat dijo:


> Empezamos con la astrazeneca y la dejamos de lado para siempre jamas ... ¿Qué se estan inyectando los british?
> ¿Y nosotros, no estan dando buenos resultados jansen, moderna, faiser ... entonces, por qué desarriollamos nuestra propia vacuna ...?
> 
> No se, esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar con el protovirus militar este ...



Te veo perdido. Leete el hilo desde el principio.


----------



## trellat (17 Dic 2021)

disken dijo:


> Sabemos que paises no están actualmente "En guerra" ?
> 
> Por lo que parece en África centro y sur es donde menos está afectando esto. Con la historia que pasó con el Ébola no les vuelven a colar la monserga a los africanos.



Desde la concepcion de que este virus sea misteriosamente muy dañino para cierto tipo de personas por unas caracteristicas genéticas concretas ... o a saber, cuadra que en lugares como Africa o la India aparentemente de la sensación de que no esté pasando nada.
Que un tio de treintapocos deportista y saludable acabe con los pulmones o riñones hechos trizas y falleciendo quedandose los médicos a cuadros ante lo que acaba de pasar no tiene el mismo efecto que si hubiese pasado en el tercer mundo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Dic 2021)

Muy interesante lectura de uno de los principales expertos en China de Rusia (probablemente el principal en el ejército chino) Vasily Kashin sobre la disputa de #Lituania - #China y su creciente importancia para las relaciones internacionales. Moscú está observando este espacio muy de cerca. Hilo 1/7




Kashin afirma que Lituania agravaba deliberadamente su relación con China para obtener el apoyo de Estados Unidos.
Para resumir: China decidió mostrar toda su fuerza y eliminó a LT de sus registros de aduanas, prohibiendo de facto cualquier importación de bienes producidos por LT 2/7




Beijing también ha impuesto una prohibición corporativa de facto para las empresas que trabajan con LT: dificultando que las empresas internacionales que trabajan con LT trabajen con China al mismo tiempo (algo así como sanciones secundarias);
El objetivo es probar el arsenal de coacciones de China y probar EU 3/7




La suposición es que la UE no intentará defender Lituania y exigir a China que detenga esta coerción; prefiriendo adaptarse a China y no arriesgarse a perder el mercado chino.
Beijing está seguro de que puede hacer que LT se disculpe y haga lo que sea necesario para no molestar más a China 4/7




Kashin dice que China ha estado invirtiendo fuertemente en Hungría y Grecia para convertirlos de facto en cabilderos pro-China, de modo que si LT intentara reunir apoyo a Hungría y Grecia estaría allí para defender un "enfoque pragmático" 5/7




Moscú, obviamente, está observando lo que hace China con un poco de envidia (Rusia no tiene las mismas capacidades de $$$). Y probablemente con un poco de precaución (quien dice que no se podría hacer lo mismo con Rusia en el futuro). 6/7






La batalla por Lituania es una prueba de lo que China puede lograr con la coerción económica y una prueba de cuánto está dispuesta la UE a actuar al unísono, así como cuánto está dispuesto Estados Unidos a ayudar a sus aliados clave en la región. 7/7


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Dic 2021)

trellat dijo:


> En lineas generales estoy leyendo por aqui que el virus es una conspiracion, una coña marinera para que ganen dineros unos, otros pierdan ... que si, en definitiva es de lo que van todas las guerras, en todas ellas hay movil economico al fin y al cabo. Pero así como las bombas y las balas eran reales en su momento ... este virus (o lo que sea) tambien lo es, no os quepa duda.
> 
> Personalmebte todo este baile, o guerra, de vacunas que estamos viendo, cada uno con *la suya,* me hace sospechar que esto no es coña, no es un farol.



Primero cómo sabes que es un virus? 
Segundo, cómo es posible que haya quienes no nos afecta en absoluto, apesar de saltarnos todas las restricciones y de no usar mascarilla jamás excepto cuando compramos en el supermercado? 
Y eso juntándonos con más disidentes que tampoco se tragan nada del tema y supuestamente deberían estar en mal estado de salud.


----------



## trellat (20 Dic 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Primero cómo sabes que es un virus?



Hay que leer mejor amigo. Me autocito.


trellat dijo:


> En lineas generales estoy leyendo por aqui que el virus es una conspiracion, una coña marinera para que ganen dineros unos, otros pierdan ... que si, en definitiva es de lo que van todas las guerras, en todas ellas hay movil economico al fin y al cabo. Pero así como las bombas y las balas eran reales en su momento ... este virus* (o lo que sea)* tambien lo es, no os quepa duda.
> 
> Personalmebte todo este baile, o guerra, de vacunas que estamos viendo, cada uno con *la suya,* me hace sospechar que esto no es coña, no es un farol.


----------



## trellat (20 Dic 2021)

Mas conspiranoia.

El cantante del il divo, guapo, joven, con pasta y vacunao, cae fulminao en cuestion de pocos dias y el jugador de la nba Irving, "no me vacuno aunque me maten", le detectan el virus en un control rutinario seguramente sin sintomatologia aparente ...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (23 Dic 2021)

El Partido Comunista de China amenaza con "barrer a Lituania en el basurero de la historia", lo cual es irónico, porque ahí es donde ya está el comunismo. 

Tienes una lengua plateada, pero mala memoria. Olvidaste que Lituania se escapó de ese basurero hace 30 años por una casualidad. Ten algo de IQ y EQ, y no seas arrogante. Sé que tiene una sensación de crisis de que Lituania pueda volver allí en cualquier momento. Buena suerte a Lituania. 

Oh, hola
@HuXijin_GT
, veo que ya no eres el editor de
@globaltimesnews
. ¿Perdió su trabajo porque sus intentos de atacar Lituania fracasaron vergonzosamente? Eres tan malo en esto, tal vez deberían enviarte a reeducación Rostro ligeramente sonriente #PeoplesRepublicOfComedy





Te adulas a ti mismo. Nadie en China perderá su trabajo por culpa de Lituania, porque no lo vales. Después de todo, la Lituania independiente es un aserrín caído cuando Estados Unidos y Rusia (Unión Soviética) afilaron un lápiz. 



Hu Xijin está más on fire desde que ya no trabaja oficialmente en GT, no está tan encorsetado por el gobierno chino


----------



## individualina (25 Dic 2021)

relacionado, buen docu


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Dic 2021)

Estoy viendo indicios de disidencia controladisima de TRUMP en sus apariciones. Ya iré poniendo los tweets, lo sigo todo por telegram.

Desde la entrevista/rally con O´Reilly, la entrevista con Candance Owens, entrevistas en podcasts de la alt-right....y mierdas varias.

La ultima...que BIDEN dé las gracias a la Admón TRUMP por la ´vacuna´.....justo cuando TRUMP reconoció abiertamente que no seguiría adelante con el ´laptop from hell´ de Hunter Biden.

voy a hacer un vaticinio sin temor a equivocarme...TRUMP no va a ser candidato para 2024...este pasteleo entre TRUMP y BIDEN no es ni medio normal. Por no hablar de como mandó callar a los antivacunas en sus rallys con O´Reilly.

Ladies and Gentlemen, meet the 47th President of the United States...Ronald Dion DeSantis.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Dic 2021)

China y Rusia actúan coordinadamente para defender sus intereses nacionales incluyendo la cooperación en seguridad. Traducción: China y Rusia actúan coordinadamente dentro del marco de guerra de IV generación:









Diplomat to West: ‘Don’t underrate resolve by Moscow, Beijing to defend their interests’


Russia continues to deepen relations with Beijing in various areas, Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov added




tass.com





___________

Bueno, ahora viene lo interesante: necesitan de nuevo entrar en modo economía de guerra ya que las fábricas han empezado a parar por falta de suministros ("medidas sanitarias" chinas) y por altos precios de la electricidad y gas (Rusia ofrece gas si se paga en rublos y contratos a largo plazo). Es una acción coordinada entre China y Rusia.

Pero la narrativa vírica da claros síntomas de agotamiento:






Un nuevo confinamiento puede generar un fuerte rechazo en una parte de la población. La población está polarizada con el tema y en algunos países empieza a haber insurrección civil contra las "medidas sanitarias" que justifican la economía de guerra.

En Alemania ha comenzado un movimiento descentralizado que sigue el mismo proceso que las manifestaciones que acabaron con la RDA. Un día a la semana se reúnen en un lugar de la ciudad. A la semana siguiente vuelven y son más hasta alcanzar una masa crítica. Aquí hemos visto cómo han tenido que recular con la mascarilla en exteriores tras monitorizar la reacción que ha causado en las redes.

La narrativa vírica ha sido un regalo envenenado: les ha permitido gestionar la situación (y posiblemente lucrarse a quienes la han gestionado con el tema de las vacunas) pero les atrapa en ella y les obliga a seguir al no tener una narrativa alternativa y haberse lucrado con la ficción que han creado.

A ver cómo confinan ahora a la población que cada vez duda más de que las "medidas sanitarias" y que son percibidas cada vez más con un intento de los gobiernos para reducir población. Cuando el gobierno es percibido como un enemigo que pone en peligro la vida de sus ciudadanos, es el caldo de cultivo para que se produzca fácilmente una desestabilización externa.

Se nota un cambio en la percepción de la situación ya que va a ser difícil lograr una economía de guerra sin un estallido social al estar perdiendo el control sobre la narrativa.


----------



## jaguarxjr (25 Dic 2021)

Putin corta el grifo del gas y Europa se echa a temblar: el precio se va por encima de los 160 €/MWh- El Periódico de la Energía


Lo que está sucediendo con el gas este 2021 ya no tiene calificativos. Rusia ha decidido cortar el grifo a las puertas del invierno en Europa. El principal gasoducto que…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com














Sonatrach exige a Naturgy una revisión al alza de los precios de sus contratos de gas


Le energética española suspende el contrato de suministro a 250 industrias en España




www.google.com














Entrega de gas de Rusia a China supera estándares históricos


Moscú, 1 nov (Prensa Latina) La empresa rusa Gazprom informó hoy que sus exportaciones diarias a China superaron sus estándares históricos la víspera con más del 19 por ciento por encima de las obligaciones contractuales.




www.prensa-latina.cu






Europa se queda sin gas = hay que provocar restricciones para reducir el consumo.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Dic 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Nadie en China perderá su trabajo por culpa de Lituania, porque no lo vales.



*La Cámara de Comercio Germano-Báltica advirtió al gobierno lituano que los inversores podrían tener que cerrar sus fábricas debido a las restricciones impuestas al país por China.*

Delfi informa al respecto con referencia a la carta de la Cámara dirigida al titular del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania, Gabrielius Landsbergis, y a la Ministra de Economía e Innovación, Aushrina Armonaitė.

El mensaje dice que el deterioro de las relaciones económicas entre Lituania y China, provocado por la apertura de una oficina de representación de Taiwán en Vilnius, causa "gran preocupación" entre los industriales alemanes.

Los fabricantes de turba, láseres y componentes de automóviles se enfrentaron a los problemas más graves debido a la crisis. Debido a las restricciones impuestas a Lituania por el gobierno chino, ya no pueden desarrollar la producción, recibir componentes de China y exportar productos terminados a la República Popular China.

*Si no se encuentra una solución para restablecer las relaciones económicas entre Vilnius y Beijing, las fábricas alemanas en Lituania podrían cerrarse* , advierte la cámara de comercio.
El ministro de Finanzas de Lituania, Gintare Skaiste, dijo que el gobierno ya está preparando medidas de apoyo para las empresas que han sufrido la presión de China.

La oficina de Taiwán en Vilnius abrió el 18 de noviembre. No tiene estatus diplomático, pero puede brindar servicios consulares. Después de eso, China redujo el nivel de relaciones diplomáticas con Lituania y aumentó la presión económica sobre las empresas lituanas. A principios de diciembre, la república báltica quedó brevemente excluida del sistema aduanero chino.



Немецкие инвесторы предупредили Литву о закрытии заводов из-за санкций Китая - RuBaltic.ru


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Dic 2021)

Una vez descartado el plano bélico, hay innumerables formas de lanzar ataques asimétricos de lo más creativo:









Russia to pick from range of responses if US, NATO fail to guarantee its security — Putin


The president said Russia will seek to achieve a positive outcome in the talks on security guarantees




tass.com





_Rusia puede elegir varias respuestas basadas en el consejo de expertos militares si Estados Unidos y la OTAN se niegan a brindar garantías de seguridad, dijo el domingo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en la televisión Rossiya 1.

"Puede variar", dijo en una entrevista con Moscú. Kremlin. Programa de Putin. "*Dependerá de las propuestas que me hagan nuestros expertos militares*"._


No creo que tardemos en ver algo ya que Putin tiene que probar que no va de farol y que tiene varios ases en la manga con los que ganar la partida y obligarles a sentarse a negociar nuevas reglas de juego


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (26 Dic 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Si fuera el día 28 de diciembre pensaría que es una broma.

Quieren que Rusia les pague por haber sustituido las importaciones que la UE bloqueó con sus sanciones?

Están reclamando a Rusia el coste económico que ha supuesto para Europa imponer las sanciones. Vaya chiste...


----------



## socrates99 (26 Dic 2021)

La UE es una mierda sin valores pinchada en un palo.
Rusia se caga en ella y con razón.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si fuera el día 28 de diciembre pensaría que es una broma.
> 
> Quieren que Rusia les pague por haber sustituido las importaciones que la UE bloqueó con sus sanciones?
> 
> Están reclamando a Rusia el coste económico que ha supuesto para Europa imponer las sanciones. Vaya chiste...











Reports that EU demands Russia pay €290 bln are untrue — ministry


According to the ministry, WTO rules do not provide for the payment of any compensations




tass.com





La prensa rusa desmiente que sea cierta la demanda de compensación de la Unión Europea.
__________







En diciembre han seguido empeorando las expectativas respecto a las subidas de precio en la industria alemana. 

Esperan subidas superiores al 60% en la industria manufacturera, química y electrónica. Mientras, las industrias intensivas en energía empiezan a parar la producción ya que no son capaces de asumir la subida:









Strompreis, Klima: Schwerindustrie fährt Produktion zurück


Mehrere energieintensiv arbeitende Unternehmen in Europa müssen ihre Leistung zurückfahren, weil sie nicht mehr wirtschaftlich operieren können.




deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2021)

@Spielzeug Si los suministros de gas parecen solventados (precio kW hoy en Spain 100EU), los buques de gas licuado están ya cerca de Finisterre y encarando los grandes puertos Europeos....

mi pregunta es..

Otra vez a imponer restricciones en Horeca?? Para apuntalar el relato?
No hay suficiente con la nueva 'variante' y con un relato 'refrescado' con toda las movidas omicron y datos falseados??


----------



## AH1N1 (27 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Spielzeug Si los suministros de gas parecen solventados *(precio kW hoy en Spain 100EU),* los buques de gas licuado están ya cerca de Finisterre y encarando los grandes puertos Europeos....
> 
> mi pregunta es..
> 
> ...



Eso es porque hoy hubo mucho viento. Lo acaban de decir en A3 o tele 5, lo juro (no recuerdo cuál de las 2)


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Dic 2021)

@Ds_84 :








Gas prices in Europe once again surpass $1,250


The overall decline in gas prices since the beginning of the day was over 3%




tass.com




Están a 1.250 $ en este momento, después de llegar a 2.000 hace un par de días.

En cambio, el precio medio de los contratos está en 250$. La oportunidad de arbitraje es inmensa y países como Serbia se está aprovechando. Haces un contrato a largo plazo pagando en rublos (indirectamente pagando en oro) y luego lo revendes más caro a los países que por motivos políticos no quieren contratos a largo plazo. Con la diferencia pueden adquirir de nuevo oro con los que abrir nuevos contratos a largo plazo y seguir con el arbitraje.









Putin congratulates Philippe de Gaulle on 100th birthday


Putin also expressed gratitude for a book about Charles de Gaulle that he had been given before




tass.com





Porque es noticia que Putin felicite al hijo de Charles de Gaulle? Su padre hizo un esquema similar de arbitraje que obligó a EEUU a acabar con la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.

En aquellos momentos, el precio oficial del oro sólo podía lograrlo los bancos centrales en virtud de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods. Pero había otro precio de mercado para el oro. Francia vendía oro en el mercado público a casi 40$ la onza y el banco central los intercambiaba por oro a precio oficial de 35$. Este esquema podía seguir hasta acabar con las reservas de oro de EEUU.

El último pedido de casi 170 toneladas obligó a cerrar definitivamente la ventana del oro.

Me ha sorprendido que sea noticia que Putin felicite al hijo de quien más se quejó en su momento del "exhorbitante privilegio" del dólar e hizo todo lo que pudo para acabar con el.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @Ds_84 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal como siempre compañero!


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Dic 2021)

Putin, Xi to approve crucial political document in Beijing, Chinese politician says


In February, the Russian President will pay a visit to China and will participate in the opening ceremony of the Winter Olympics




tass.com





Rusia y China anuncian la firma de un "crucial documento político" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno que es cuando China va a presentar oficialmente su alternativa monetaria al dólar.

Nótese que el hecho de anunciarlo sin especificar exactamente de qué se trata, busca llenar de incertidumbre al bando contrario para fomentar una especulación salvaje en el mercado del oro ya que el posible anuncio de un yuan digital haría reventar los precios actuales. Con que parte de quienes tienen contratos de oro reclamen la entrega en físico sería suficiente para que incumpliesen los compromisos adquiridos y que el dúo COMEX y LBMA dejen de ser la referencia en la formación del precio.


----------



## Spielzeug (31 Dic 2021)

China para las fábricas de Samsung: tiembla la producción mundial


China cierra las 2Fab de Samsung que tiene en su país y con ello corta el 42% de la producción del fabricante coreano y parte de la mundial.




hardzone.es





Si en un primer momento se cerró la ciudad de Wuhan, nodo principal para que la cadena de suministro de medicamentos pueda funcionar, ahora se ha cerrado el principal clusters de productos electrónicos y software de la ciudad de Xi'an. 

Empiezan a cerrar fábricas cuyos componentes resultan fundamentales para que funcione la cadena de valor añadido. Habrá que ver qué ocurre con todos los servicios de software externalizados que son gestionados desde Xi'an.

Feliz año a todos!!


----------



## jaguarxjr (2 Ene 2022)

Entra en vigor el mayor pacto comercial del mundo encabezado por China


La Asociación Económica Integral Regional supone el 30 % del PIB y el 30 % de la población mundial, englobando a unos 2.200 millones de consumidores.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## jaguarxjr (9 Ene 2022)

La nueva ola del virus alivia los problemas de la cadena de suministros


La mejora del tráfico mundial de mercancías en la recta final del año y la desaceleración de la demanda han permitido una gran caída del precio de los fletes




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## trellat (9 Ene 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> La nueva ola del virus alivia los problemas de la cadena de suministros
> 
> 
> La mejora del tráfico mundial de mercancías en la recta final del año y la desaceleración de la demanda han permitido una gran caída del precio de los fletes
> ...



¿Y el puto apagon, ahora qué coño hacemos con el hornillo de gas ...?


----------



## llabiegu (9 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> ¿Y el puto apagon, ahora qué coño hacemos con el hornillo de gas ...?



la ola de frio decian que para finales de enero o febrero....asi llevamos desde octubre del 2008


----------



## Gusman (10 Ene 2022)

Asustaviejas. Que viene el lobo.....
Pero algun dia vendra.


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2022)

Le patron de Pfizer au Figaro: «Nous allons bientôt reprendre une vie normale»


EXCLUSIF - Albert Bourla annonce un investissement important en France. Il analyse pour Le Figaro la crise du Covid et la révolution en cours dans l’industrie pharmaceutique.




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Ene 2022)

Global Economy Heading For "Mother Of All" Supply Chain Shocks As China Locks Down Ports | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





El título lo dice todo, la economía global se encamina a "la madre de todos" los schocks de la cadena de suministro por el cierre de los puertos chinos.

Frente problemas de escasez derivado del colapso de la cadena de suministro, no hay política monetaria capaz de controlar la inflación. La fed no tiene herramientas frente a esto, de hecho, si China sigue con su política "cero covid" no va a tener más remedio que una nueva ronda de estímulos monetarios que agravarán aún más la situación.

Problemas en la cadena de suministro + inflación incontrolable + ciudadanía dividida y radicalizada + descrédito de las instituciones = desestabilización (o guerra civil)

Exagerado? Viendo el resultado de este estudio yo diría que no:



New Initiative Explores Deep, Persistent Divides Between Biden and Trump Voters – Sabato's Crystal Ball




Como vemos, el "coronavirus" es un arma de guerra de IV generación cuyo objetivo es cambiar la percepción de la realidad y por tanto cambiar nuestro comportamiento que por los resultados de la encuesta entre jóvenes de 18 a 29 años ha tenido mucho éxito, les ha transformado como personas:







Una población mentalmente deshecha:






Qué desconfía de sus instituciones:







Y cuy población percibe como probable una guerra civil:







Dos grupos radicalizados fácilmente manipulables para que se enfrenten entre ellos. Sólo hace falta un poco más de presión para que salte la chispa y quede ingobernable el territorio afectado (objetivo último de la guerra de IV generación)

De hecho, se están preparando para dicho escenario:



https://www.cbs17.com/news/local-news/us-armys-annual-unconventional-warfare-exercise-to-span-25-nc-counties/


----------



## Zappa (18 Ene 2022)

Morlocks chinorris y Eloi occidentales.

En cuanto nos corten el grifo de todo vamos a descubrir quién tenía la sartén por el mango.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Ene 2022)

Un par de viñetas de la prensa gubernamental China destinadas a desmoralizar al enemigo, especialmente dirigido a las élites del bando enemigo que es quien entiende el mensaje con más claridad:









Sad reality







www.chinadaily.com.cn


















Caught in COVID whirlpool - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn











Australia es el país más afectado por las "medidas sanitarias" de China y el desabastecimiento está cerca por lo que parece:









Supermercados desabastecidos en Australia. Fotos


Compras por miedo al desabastecimiento vacían los supermercados: https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/painkiller-shortage-as-panic-buying-ramps-up/news-story/f00f9cf29c7654ca4773a24206822b82 En el artículo hablan de compras de analgésicos por pánico pero las fotos del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gusman (19 Ene 2022)

Y
El virus con el puño en alto, como buen virus comunista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Ene 2022)

No se han cortado un pelo…


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Ene 2022)

Dejo aquí links a un par de hilos que, en mi opinión, dejan claro que estamos ante una operación psicológica de guerra de IV generación:









Memoria histórica: cuando la mascarilla era considerada un símbolo de tortura (Guantanamo)


El mundo se indignó con las torturas empleadas en Guantanamo y hasta hace poco se las recordaba como tal. https://blogs.publico.es/otrasmiradas/17771/guantanamo-17-anos-despues-espera-a-sus-nuevos-prisioneros/ En esas imágenes distribuidas por el Pentágono a medios de todo el mundo en 2002 se...




www.burbuja.info





El problema es que los ciudadanos, al ser los combatientes involuntarios de esta guerra, son quienes sufren la tortura psicológica por parte de sus propios gobiernos que utiliza métodos sectarios para lograr sus objetivos de control mental:






Mi familia está en una secta destructiva


Es una secta que hace que les dé miedo las siguientes cosas: -Compartir aire con otras personas -Abrazar a sus seres queridos -Disfrutar de lo que antes les gustaba como pasar la Navidad en familia, celebrar cumpleaños o reunirse con amigos. Para protegerse del mal que creen que les acecha, se...




www.burbuja.info





En todo esto no es necesario un virus de laboratorio y, en mi opinión, afirmar otra cosa es desviar la atención sobre la realidad del conflicto moderno y la guerra sobre el plano mental propia de la doctrina militar actual:









Pregunta: - Operación psicológica o arma biológica?


Cuánta gente se habrá vuelto negra tras pasar el "virus"? Conocéis a alguien? Tal vez muto el virus de laboratorio y dejó de volver a la gente negra? O tal vez siempre fue una operación psicologica con actores que se pintaban de negro para asustar a la población? Dedicado a todos aquellos que...




www.burbuja.info





El frente cognitivo se puede ver afectado por las medidas técnico-militares a las que se refiere Rusia en el siguiente artículo.

En la guerra híbrida, al ser los ataques asimétricos y no permitir una respuesta proporcional, pueden ser avisados previamente como parece que ha hecho Rusia en las negociaciones con la OTAN. A quienes no se puede informar es la población civil, ni por parte de unos ni por parte de otros (lo pueden comunicar al alto mando enemigo ya que este igualmente no va a poder informar a su propia población civil de los ataques híbridos ya que suele ser contraproducente hacerlo):









NATO knows which measures Russia can take if its initiatives are turned down — diplomat


On December 17, the Russian foreign ministry released two Russian draft agreements on security guarantees for the United States and NATO




tass.com






_la OTAN sabe perfectamente qué medidas técnico-militares puede tomar Rusia si rechaza las iniciativas de garantías de seguridad de Rusia, dijo el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores ruso, Alexander Grushko, en una entrevista con el diario Kommersant que salió el lunes.

"No estamos amenazando a nadie. Estamos advirtiendo. Nuestra posición es absolutamente clara y predecible. Lo hemos redactado con bastante claridad y ahora estamos esperando una respuesta igualmente honesta", dijo. "La OTAN sabe perfectamente bien qué tipo de medidas técnico-militares pueden seguir de Rusia. No ocultamos nuestras posibilidades y estamos actuando con mucha transparencia"._

-------

_El hecho de poderlos anunciar implica también que o no hay defensa ante ellos o que la defensa es previsible y únicamente es un control de daños más o menos efectivo.

Lo que parece claro es que salvo capitulación total de la OTAN y una vuelta a la situación de 1990, va a seguir la guerra híbrida con mayor o menor intensidad según la respuesta de la OTAN.

Una vuelta a la situación de 1990 supondría la salida de la OTAN de todos los países fronterizos con Rusia lo que difícilmente va a ser aceptado, al menos en un primer momento.

Así que en breve veremos en qué se traducen las advertencias rusas_


----------



## Merrill (21 Ene 2022)

El cambio de narrativa con el tema de sacar a los rusos del Swift llama la atención; la herida antes de la venda. Es esa sensación de estar viviendo un auténtico momento histórico, el tipo de cosas que cuando las lees en un libro y piensas en la gente de la época te dices «¿pero cómo llegaron a eso, cómo no lo vieron venir?». Y seguramente muchos lo vieran, como nosotros, pero no podían hacer nada. Síndrome de Casandra.









The hidden costs of cutting Russia off from SWIFT


America’s foes would rush to alternatives, hastening its financial decline




www.economist.com













U.S., EU Drop Idea of Removing Russia From Swift: Report


The U.S. and the European Union are no longer considering the option of unplugging Russia from the Swift international payments system if it attacks Ukraine, Handelsblatt reported, citing unidentified people familiar with the issue.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Ene 2022)

El foro de Davos y el Sr Schwab en modo control de daños hablando de reestablecer la confianza en la cadena de suministro después de haber sido "puesta a prueba":









Restoring Trust in Global Trade and Supply Chains


The pandemic has triggered a shift from a mindset of "just in time" to "just in case". What domestic and international changes are needed to ensure the resilience of global supply chains and to rebuild support for trade as an engine of development and prosperity? Simultaneous interpretation in...




www.weforum.org





Hablan de construir una cadena de suministro resilente (desacople de China), de proyectos de reinsdustrialización (nuevos planes de estímulo) y de lo bien que les va a venir esta crisis para hacer un modelo mejor (wishful thinking).

Mientras Xi (el declarado "enemigo de las sociedades libres" en la última edición de Davos en 2019) atendió al evento con una videollamada en la que habla sobre los retos económicos y el momento de cambio de largo ciclo que estamos experimentando tras la irrupción del covid:









President Xi Jinping's message to The Davos Agenda in full


President of the People's Republic of China, Xi Jinping, addressed The Davos Agenda.




www.weforum.org





También, hablando sobre el desafío del "cambio climático", menciona el oro y la plata ya que en la "filosofía China" son tan valiosos como el medio ambiente. Mención casual? No era necesaria la mención y en estos discursos se mide cada palabra por lo que no creo que sea casual dado el trasfondo monetario que esconde el "cambio climático":









Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


Y quién tenga el monopolio de su emisión dominará el mundo.... De eso va el tema y por ese motivo nos bombardean con propaganda desde hace algunos años llegando a su clímax con el producto mediático conocido como "Santa Greta". No pretendo con este hilo embarcarme en discusiones "cambio...




www.burbuja.info





____________

Por otro lado hay amenazas veladas de China a las personas "deshonestas" de España a cuenta de una ONG llamada Safeguard Defenders (no suena muy español pero está localizada en Madrid) que acusa a China de vulnerar derechos humanos:






Western 'rights' groups discredit China by labelling fleeing criminals as political dissidents - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






_Aquí, quiero apelar a que las personas honradas en España contrarresten a "Safeguard Defenders", presionen para investigar sus cuentas y vean si el dinero que gastó contiene dinero ilícito que esos funcionarios corruptos tomaron de China. Además, es necesario promover una investigación para comprobar, además del sesgo ideológico, si hay una conexión de intereses detrás de las voces extremas occidentales que atacan la operación Fox Hunt de China, y si hay corrupción en sí misma._


----------



## Gusman (21 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El foro de Davos y el Sr Schwab en modo control de daños hablando de reestablecer la confianza en la cadena de suministro después de haber sido "puesta a prueba":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personas honradas en España? 
Creo que su servicio de inteligencia nole asesora demasiado bien, las personas honradas que quedan estan ninguneadas


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Personas honradas en España?
> Creo que su servicio de inteligencia nole asesora demasiado bien, las personas honradas que quedan estan ninguneadas



Está invitando a los deshonestos que gobiernan a que cambien de bando, quién se de por aludido entenderá el mensaje 

Por otro lado, ha empezado la cuenta atrás para que se cumplan las condiciones del ultimátum ruso:









Russian delegation declares start of ‘countdown’ in wait for adoption of Russian proposals


"There arrives a moment of truth when the West either accepts our proposals or other ways will be found to safeguard Russia’s security," the head of the Russian delegation at the Vienna Negotiations on Military Security and Arms Control Konstantin Gavrilov said




tass.com





Una nueva ronda de medidas "técnico-militares" (guerra híbrida) está en camino...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 Ene 2022)

Jefe de la Armada alemana: "Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea deben de respetar a Rusia, la necesitamos para contener a China." | Burbuja.info


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2022)

Volvemos al punto de partida, un bando dice que es sólo una gripe mientras el otro bando tiene bloqueada la cadena de suministro a causa de dicha "gripe":









Gripalizar el "virus" es la forma de que China no tenga excusa para las "medidas sanitarias" (guerra económica)


La narrativa vírica es la que permite a China llevar a cabo medidas de guerra económica (cierre de fábricas y puertos) camuflando las como medidas sanitarias. Mientras dure está narrativa, China tiene la iniciativa ya que le permite controlar la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido...




 www.burbuja.info





@Ds_84 : creo que preguntabas es motivo por el que estaban recogiendo cable con el tema de la pandemia. En mi opinión, es la forma de que China no tenga justificación narrativa para los ataques asimétricos a la cadena de suministro.

También es una narrativa que ha desgastado mucho a los gobiernos occidentales y que tiene cada vez mayor contestación social en las calles que puede ser radicalizada desde fuera para desestabilizar la sociedad.

La narrativa vírica es un regalo envenenado para las élites occidentales ya que las dejo en evidencia ante su población.


----------



## Wolvernite (25 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Volvemos al punto de partida, un bando dice que es sólo una gripe mientras el otro bando tiene bloqueada la cadena de suministro a causa de dicha "gripe":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué no lo han hecho desde el principio? En 2020 podrían haber dicho: China se ha inventado que la gripe es una terrible pandemia y lo que quiere en realidad es bloquear la cadena de suministro hacia Occidente: su narrativa en injustificable. En cambio le han seguido el juego durante dos años, ¿por qué?

¿Hace dos años convenía "tapar" el desabastecimiento con un confinamiento y ahora ya no?


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2022)

Wolvernite dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no lo han hecho desde el principio? En 2020 podrían haber dicho: China se ha inventado que la gripe es una terrible pandemia y lo que quiere en realidad es bloquear la cadena de suministro hacia Occidente: su narrativa en injustificable. En cambio le han seguido el juego durante dos años, ¿por qué?
> 
> ¿Hace dos años convenía "tapar" el desabastecimiento con un confinamiento y ahora ya no?









Hace dos años, parte de la población pensaba que el gobierno les estaba ocultando datos sobre la peligrosa enfermedad y demandaba medidas. Ahora, parte de la población cree que los gobiernos les están engañando con el tema de la peligrosa enfermedad y se manifiestan en número cada vez mayor en contra de esta narrativa.

La sociedad está dividida y radicalizada por lo que puede ser más fácilmente desestabilizada. Tienen que ponerle fin a esta narrativa y lo han intentado desde el comienzo intentando vincular el virus al cambio climático que es la narrativa favorita de los autodenominados "filántropos".

Pero no han tenido éxito y han tenido que gestionar la guerra híbrida con una narrativa que les desgasta y que descompone a la sociedad. En un primer momento pudieron desenmascarar las medidas sanitarias chinas pero decir la verdad hubiera supuesto sentarse a negociar el futuro del dólar.

EEUU no puede permitirse que se negocie el futuro del dólar como divisa de referencia mundial. El hecho de poner sobre la mesa el futuro sistema monetario basado en otra divisa que no sea el dólar, supondría una estampida de los activos denominados en dólares y una huida al oro como refugio que destruiría igualmente la confianza en el sistema actual. Así que prefirieron abrazar la narrativa como mal menor y seguir teniendo "todo bajo control"







Las medidas de control social camufladas como emergencia sanitaria han enloquecido a la población después de dos años pero no han solucionado los problemas en la cadena de suministro:







China está diciendo que no dejará su política "Cero covid" mientras no se acabe con el "virus" eficazmente, es decir mientras no cambie el sistema monetario basado en el dólar. La estatua de la libertad está amordazada y sin antorcha impotente mientras la población enloquecida se va quedando sin suministros...


----------



## socrates99 (25 Ene 2022)

El sistema híbrido y sus guerras llamadas ahora híbridas son los últimos estertores del sistema reptil esclavista que lleva viviendo la pobre humanidad desde hace más de dos mil años.
Solo existe un sistema, que se basa en la explotación del ser humano y en despojar a este de todo lo que le hace humano.
Políticas, filosofias , religiones ,y ahora ciencia y medicina por el bien "común" a tu esclavitud.
Que les den por culo a los chinos ahora, a los americanos ayer, y a los comunistas antes de ayer, y sus sistemas de opresión, sus democracias y sus putas normal.
Todo es para el mismo fin, joder al humano.
Ahora te montan una guerra, mañana dirán con toda su geta que hemos(hemosssss,no te jode)contaminado los humanos con guerras, o plásticos,o lo que el sistema tráme es igual.
Esto es todo una reputisima mierda donde te drenan, explotan y te echan la culpa.
Que se vayan a la mierda ya,pero todos


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> También, hablando sobre el desafío del "cambio climático", menciona el oro y la plata ya que en la "filosofía China" son tan valiosos como el medio ambiente. Mención casual? No era necesaria la mención y en estos discursos se mide cada palabra



Sin pagar en en oro y plata me parece que no va ser posible "salvar el planeta del desastre climático"







Darle a la impresora no va a funcionar si el problema está en el bloqueo de la cadena de suministro:







En estos momentos se decide como continúa la narrativa. El "peligroso virus de laboratorio" según documentos desclasificados por el Pentágono puede mute también a ser una simple gripe y eliminar las restricciones "sanitarias":


----------



## 34Pepe (25 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919109
> 
> 
> Hace dos años, parte de la población pensaba que el gobierno les estaba ocultando datos sobre la peligrosa enfermedad y demandaba medidas. Ahora, parte de la población cree que los gobiernos les están engañando con el tema de la peligrosa enfermedad y se manifiestan en número cada vez mayor en contra de esta narrativa.
> ...



Creo que es tu mejor resumen para profanos que te he leído pero me asalta una duda

Por qué los estados europeos y USA no iniciaron una política de reacción a esa falta de suministros trayendo de vuelta muchos sistemas productivos intermedios y otros finales?

Al contrario, se han lanzado a la yugular de todos los sectores vitales para la economía: Turismo, Restauración, Automoción...ahora las Cárnicas (intensivas en mano de obra) intentando acabar con lo poco que funcionaba

Cuando la OTAN a través de sus socios implantó las sanciones contra Rusia ésta creo sus propias industrias en todos los sectores castigados, por ejemplo, antes eran importadores de carne de cerdo, uno de los mayores clientes de la UE, pues ahora Rusia no sólo ha creado una cabaña suficiente para sus ciudadanos sino que es netamente exportadora!!

Lo mismo pasó con Irán o Corea del Norte, en la mayoría de países castigados por sanciones se ha salido adelante, y con éxito...no hay que mirar muy lejos, España en los años 50 y 60 lo consiguió

Dónde queda en tu exposición la agenda 2030 y el fin de la clase media en la OTAN, no me gusta decir Occidente cuando se vé claramente la división en bloques de las áreas de influencia

Aquí se ha aprovechado para implementar agendas paralelas con ayuda de farmacéuticas, gobiernos y prensa. Hablo de AI y su conexión neuronal a la población, a las vacunas de la OTAN, a que no puedes jugar en Australia si eres rusa y te has vacunado con Sputnik y demás agendas como el subsidio universal mínimo para tener a todos dependientes y otras lindezas como acabar con las fiestas religiosas (Navidad, Semana Santa, El Rocío, San Fermín) e imponer un nuevo calendario de 8M, Orgullo Gay, Ramadán con calles abiertas sin restricciones.........


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ene 2022)

Volvemos al comienzo: un bando dice que ves sólo una gripe mientras China confina ciudades enteras, cierra fábricas y puertos mientras avisa de los efectos en la cadena de suministro de las "medidas sanitarias" que aplica:









Gripalizar el "virus" es la forma de que China no tenga excusa para las "medidas sanitarias" (guerra económica)


La narrativa vírica es la que permite a China llevar a cabo medidas de guerra económica (cierre de fábricas y puertos) camuflando las como medidas sanitarias. Mientras dure está narrativa, China tiene la iniciativa ya que le permite controlar la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido...




www.burbuja.info





También creo que necesitan desesperante una narrativa que consiga revertir la fractura social existente que puede radicalizarse fácilmente y dejar ingobernable el territorio:









Canada's 'Freedom Convoy' protesting vax mandate stretches for 45 mi.


Fifty-thousand Canadian truck drivers are traveling in a 45-mile-long convoy to Ottawa in protest of vaccine mandates for truckers, with up to 20 percent of truckers in the country unvaccinated.




www.dailymail.co.uk





He comentado muchas veces que los diferentes planos del conflicto se iban sincronizar en el tiempo y estamos a punto de llegar a ese momento:









Otra cuenta atrás además del ultimátum ruso. Quedan diez días...


No es casualidad que el fin del ultimátum ruso coincida con otra cuenta atrás, en este caso la inauguración de los juegos Olímpicos de invierno en China donde se va a presentar oficialmente el yuan digital con el que pretende acabar con la hegemonía del dólar. Dejo aquí la editorial del vocero...




www.burbuja.info











Parece que va a haber una declaración conjunta de Rusia, China y otros países de Asia central que va a marcar un punto de inflexión:









Rumor: - China y Rusia anuncian que firmarán un "documento político crucial" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno


https://tass.com/world/1381839 Rusia y China anuncian la firma de un "crucial documento político" coincidiendo con los juegos olímpicos de invierno que es cuando China va a presentar oficialmente su alternativa monetaria al dólar. Nótese que el hecho de anunciarlo sin especificar exactamente...




www.burbuja.info





Apenas queda una semana para ver qué tienen que contar al mundo...


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Ene 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> Por qué los estados europeos y USA no iniciaron una política de reacción a esa falta de suministros trayendo de vuelta muchos sistemas productivos intermedios y otros finales?



Claro que iniciaron a la ruptura de la cadena de suministro, desde el comienzo casi. Si buscas decoupling from China en Google lo puedes ver, como muestra, este artículo de 2020:









The Folly of Decoupling From China


Decoupling from China isn't just perilous—it’s impossible.




www.foreignaffairs.com





Los estímulos monetarios tienen como objetivo traer industrias críticas de vuelta a casa para depender menos de China pero no es un proceso rápido, puede tardar años y sólo sería posible con un funcionamiento normal de la cadena de suministro.

Pero China dice que la cadena de suministro no se va recomponer hasta que "no haya una cura efectiva contra el virus" 




34Pepe dijo:


> Dónde queda en tu exposición la agenda 2030 y el fin de la clase media en la OTAN, no me gusta decir Occidente cuando se vé claramente la división en bloques de las áreas de influencia



La agenda 2030, era el tránsito previsto por los autodenominados "filántropos" para gestionar un inevitable reset monetario. La narrativa para este proceso era el cambio climático y su culminación supondría una nueva divisa global:









Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


Y quién tenga el monopolio de su emisión dominará el mundo.... De eso va el tema y por ese motivo nos bombardean con propaganda desde hace algunos años llegando a su clímax con el producto mediático conocido como "Santa Greta". No pretendo con este hilo embarcarme en discusiones "cambio...




www.burbuja.info





Al igual que con las cadenas de suministro, desde el comienzo han intentado reconducir la narrativa vírica hacia el cambio climático:







Sin éxito alguno... Están atrapados en una narrativa de la que no saben cómo salir y sin la cual, no van a poder implementar su agenda climática. Esta viñeta del The Economist, a comienzos de la pandemia, deja claro que pensaban que podrían conseguirlo:

The Economist (@TheEconomist) twitteó: This week's cartoon from KAL: KAL’s cartoon https://t.co/A9bIr4AAt2 

Parece que la "ronda preliminar" se les está atascando...


----------



## dragon33 (28 Ene 2022)

En guerra los gobiernos contra la ciudadanía más bien.


----------



## 34Pepe (28 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Claro que iniciaron a la ruptura de la cadena de suministro, desde el comienzo casi. Si buscas decoupling from China en Google lo puedes ver, como muestra, este artículo de 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te agradezco tu respuesta pero, en mi opinión, creo que no contemplas los tiempos correctamente

El enlace que adjuntas es de 2020 cuando Trump "quería" recuperar la industria que se fue a China.

Recordamos su "America First", quizás se olía la tostada?

Al perder Trump cambió mensaje de la presidencia USA y abandonó dicha política

La cronología sería más/menos:

1- se produce la pandemia y los cierres de suministro chinos

2- todos los países dicen que no pasa nada que es una gripe, su primera reacción al ataque chino

3- Klaus Schwab avisa que la pandemia es "una oportunidad de oro para implementar el Gran Reset"

4- a partir de ahí todos los gobiernos comprometidos con dicho Reset cambian su discurso y la pandemia pasa a ser el enémigo nº 1

Nadie intenta recuperar industrias y activar la economía, al contrario, se frena toda la economía en países OTAN, se implementan ERTES y se generalizan, se paran sectores, turismo, hostelería, industria NO ESENCIAL y la miseria colectiva con sus dramas afectan a todos los países implicados

Por eso comento que "aprovechando" la guerra contra el dólar de China, muchos implicados han ajustado sus agendas para aprovecharlas en su beneficio

Tú me has hecho ver el trasfondo de los motivos chinos, en contrapartida espero hacerte ver, o al menos señalarte, que en el trasfondo de esta situación la agenda de los globalistas pro-vacunación se impone sin importarle quién emita el dinero al final.

Ellos instaurarán su propia Agenda, te copié mis impresiones en el hilo de "gripalizar el virus"........sobre criptos oficiales, transhumanismo y AI


----------



## AH1N1 (29 Ene 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> *Al perder Trump *cambió mensaje de la presidencia USA y abandonó dicha política
> 
> *posteriormente:
> 
> 1- se produce la pandemia* y los cierres de suministro chinos



Interesante punto de vista. Solo una duda en lo que cito: Trump estuvo un año +- con la pandemia ya iniciada, no?


----------



## AH1N1 (29 Ene 2022)

Me acabo de encontrar esto (ya sé que no es el sobforo conspiraciones, pero bueno)








Explained: Why is Russia doing military exercises off the Irish coast? | BreakingNews.ie


While they will not take place in Irish waters, they will be in Ireland's Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) where many ships travelling into the EU pass through.




www.breakingnews.ie












Fishermen plan to disrupt Russian military exercise off Irish coast


Russia's Ambassador to Ireland says no harm is intended by the exercise scheduled for February.



www.bbc.com





*Explained: Why is Russia doing military exercises off the Irish coast?*

*What exactly is Russia planning?*

Live exercises by the Russian navy and air force in the Atlantic are to take place 240 kilometres (150 miles) off the Irish south-west coast.

This week they will start deploying 140 warships and about 10,000 sailors around the world to take part in naval exercises expected to last several weeks.

Similar to how Russia is conducting military drills on the Ukrainian border, the artillery drills serve as a visual symbol of Russia's military might.

*What does it mean for Ireland?*

*As fears grow over the possibility of Russia invading Ukraine, there is also concern about where Russia has decided to do these drills.

As the map down below shows, there are a number of underwater cables stretching across the Atlantic not far from where the drills are taking place.

This underwater infrastructure runs along the southern coast and connect Europe and North America.

The drills are due to take place directly above the nexus of many of the Internet cables which connect the two continents. Cutting them would immediately cripple the economies of Nato countries as well as Ireland.

Cutting the cables was described by one naval source as “the perfect counterpunch” against any Nato or US military response in Ukraine. “If I wanted to invade Ukraine and hamstring my opponents, I would want to cut those cables. It would be lights out for the economy of western Europe.*
A Government source told The Irish Times, *however, that such an action by Russia is “considered extremely unlikely”.*


----------



## poppom (29 Ene 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista. Solo una duda en lo que cito: Trump estuvo un año +- con la pandemia ya iniciada, no?



Asi es. El timing que ha puesto el forero carece de sentido


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El Partido Comunista de China amenaza con "barrer a Lituania en el basurero de la historia", lo cual es irónico, porque ahí es donde ya está el comunismo.
> 
> Tienes una lengua plateada, pero mala memoria. Olvidaste que Lituania se escapó de ese basurero hace 30 años por una casualidad. Ten algo de IQ y EQ, y no seas arrogante. Sé que tiene una sensación de crisis de que Lituania pueda volver allí en cualquier momento. Buena suerte a Lituania.
> 
> ...



Otro lameculos copipasteando tuiters.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ene 2022)

@34Pepe :

Trump hablaba de traer de vuelta a la industria pero no sé empeza a hablar de desacoplarse de China hasta que fue patente su control sobre la cadena de suministro. Aquí puedes comprobarlo (hasta 2020 no se habla del tema):



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q=Decoupling%20China



Respecto a los chips que controlan el cerebro, opino que tienes mucha fe en la ciencia y le atribuyes atributos divinos como la omnipotencia y omnisciencia. 

El mundo actual ha trasladado los atributos divinos a la ciencia. Lo que antes era espiritual e intangible, en el materialismo se ha transformado en microscópico pero sigue siendo intangible para nuestros sentidos generando nos miedo a peligros invisibles.

Creo que tú miedo a chips que controlan el cerebro, es la versión moderna del miedo atávico a la posesión espiritual. Los miedos de los hombres no cambian, la narrativa para activarlos es lo que va adaptandose a la visión del mundo que se tenga en ese momento.

Creo que el artículo que pegaste empezaba hablando de la complejidad del cerebro humano, de sus billones de conexiones neuronales que superan en número y complejidad a cualquier creación humana... Y esa complejidad se va a poder hackear y controlar (posesión) con unos nanorobots (espíritu intangible) gracias a los atributos divinos que se otorga a la ciencia (omnipotencia y omnisciencia)

El control social se ejerce mentalmente. Pero no con nanorobots, ni con espíritus ni con otros intangibles como un "virus" sino con el miedo atávico que tenemos a fuerzas invisibles superiores a nosotros. Los gobernantes se erigen como mediadores entre nosotros y esas fuerzas ya que aseguran ser los únicos que tienen esa capacidad. Ha sido así siempre y continúa siendolo...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Otro lameculos copipasteando tuiters.



¿a quien le lami el culo?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿a quien le lami el culo?



Al tipo que escribió los tuits.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Al tipo que escribió los tuits.



Son dos personas, uno un político lituano y otro un periodista chino


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Ene 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista. Solo una duda en lo que cito: Trump estuvo un año +- con la pandemia ya iniciada, no?



Correcto, sobra la palabra "posteriormente"

Trump vivió la pandemia, incluso se infectó estando de presidente


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Asi es. El timing que ha puesto el forero carece de sentido



releélo con la aclaración anterior

edito el mensaje para que quien lo lea no tenga la misma percepción, gracias


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> @34Pepe :
> 
> Trump hablaba de traer de vuelta a la industria pero no sé empeza a hablar de desacoplarse de China hasta que fue patente su control sobre la cadena de suministro. Aquí puedes comprobarlo (hasta 2020 no se habla del tema):
> 
> ...



Creo que desconoces el alcance real de los avances en nanotecnología

Es posible que mis miedos "atávicos" me hagan focalizar más en dichos avances, el motivo de mi curiosidad no es importante. Los hechos sí


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ene 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> Creo que desconoces el alcance real de los avances en nanotecnología
> 
> Es posible que mis miedos "atávicos" me hagan focalizar más en dichos avances, el motivo de mi curiosidad no es importante. Los hechos sí



Tendemos a tomar por valida aquella información que confirma nuestros miedos (sesgo de confirmación).

Tendemos a pensar que hay fuerzas invisibles capaz de controlarnos (miedo atávico a la posesión). 

Por los dos motivos anteriores, tenemos predisposición a confiar confiar en que existen autoridades (en cada época la suya) que dicen ser capaces de mediar entre esas fuerzas invisibles que nos provocan miedo y nosotros. 

Tendemos a pensar que nuestra época y nosotros mismos somos algo excepcional y que los hombres de época pasadas eran más ignorantes que nosotros y creían en cosas absurdas. Quien dice ser capaz de controlar esas fuerzas intangibles que provocan nuestros miedos atavicos, es quien gobierna y controla las mentes de quien creen en él..

En mi opinión, los miedos de los hombres atavicos no cambian a lo largo de la historia. Lo que cambia es la narrativa de quienes dicen ser capaces de mediar entre esas fuerzas invisibles a quienes otorgamos atributos divinos. 

En el mundo actual, creemos capaces a los científicos de mediar entre las fuerzas del mundo intangible capaces de poseernos con fines malvados. Hoy, en un mundo materialista siguen siendo invisibles para nosotros: son virus o nanorobots. Ayer, en un mundo espiritual, eran demonios o hechizos mágicos.

Ayer y hoy los miedos no han cambiado. Sigue habiendo mediadores entre nosotros y nuestros miedos que aseguran ser capaces de controlar esas fuerzas omnipotentes y omniscientes. 

Si crees que alguien tiene control sobre lo que te da miedo, te hará temerle y obedecerle. El mediador entre tu y tu miedo será quién controle tu mente (sin espíritus ni nanobots)

Un saludo!

PD. La ciencia no es capaz de explicar la consciencia, ni cómo se forman los pensamientos en unas redes neuronales con billones de conexiones de una complejidad que supera nuestra comprensión... Pero dice ser capaz de controlar nuestro pensamiento con "robots invisibles"


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tendemos a tomar por valida aquella información que confirma nuestros miedos (sesgo de confirmación).
> 
> Tendemos a pensar que hay fuerzas invisibles capaz de controlarnos (miedo atávico a la posesión).
> 
> ...



Puedo subscribir palabra por palabra lo que has expuesto

Que aporte teorías basadas en nanociencia no es ridiculizable sin más

Tienes al CEO de Pfizer en el Foro de Davos avanzando que tienen la nanotecnología para una vez introducida en los cuerpos enviar toda la información a los laboratorios. Lo único que no responde al ser preguntado era cómo convencer a la gente de que tomaran esas pastillas

Tienes el informe Campra, más el actual argentino

Tienes los videos que subí del Dr Yuste y muchísima más información que seguro que conoces

Intentar atraerla al hilo explicando lagunas inconexas que cobran sentido es sólo un pequeño aporte que merece ser contestado con datos, no con juicios de valor

En fin, no pretendo acaparar más tu atención con un tema que.veo que no te interesa, de todas maneras gracias 

Quien quiera oir que escuche


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Ene 2022)

34Pepe dijo:


> Intentar atraerla al hilo explicando lagunas inconexas que cobran sentido es sólo un pequeño aporte que merece ser contestado con datos, no con juicios de valor
> 
> En fin, no pretendo acaparar más tu atención con un tema que.veo que no te interesa, de todas maneras gracias
> 
> Quien quiera oir que escuche



No pretendía contestar con juicios de valor, ni estoy en posición para descartar al 100% que sea posible lo que dices de la nanotecnología.

Mi intención era mostrar que no hay diferencias para nosotros como individuos, entre unas creencias basadas en una visión del mundo espiritual y unas creencias basadas en una visión del mundo material en lo que a la activación de nuestros miedos atavicos y la autoridad que concedemos a aquellos dicen ser capaces de mediar y controlarlos.

Lo que no puedo es contestar con datos la no existencia de algo que ni siquiera tengo medios para verlos por mi mismo como son los nanorobots a día de hoy o las entidades demoníacas en el pasado.

Lo único que puedo hacer sin poder rebatir nada es apelar a la razón para ver los paralelismos a lo largo de la historia (miedos atavicos y mediadores que aseguran ser capaces de controlarlos).

También, analizando el tema como si se tratara de un conflicto entre los "mediadores de miedos" y tú para que te derroten sin luchar (el sumun de la estrategia), te remito a Sun Tzu:

_Haz que tus adversarios vean como ordinario lo que es extraordinario para ti
_
Han anunciado en Davos que son omnipotentes y pueden controlar tu mente... 

Si les crees, habrán conseguido controlar tu mente pero no han sido los nanorobots sino una narrativa que ha activado tus miedos atavicos.

No pretendo ofender ni ridiculizar, me has preguntado por mi opinión al respecto y es esta.

Un saludo!


----------



## 34Pepe (29 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No pretendía contestar con juicios de valor, ni estoy en posición para descartar al 100% que sea posible lo que dices de la nanotecnología.
> 
> Mi intención era mostrar que no hay diferencias para nosotros como individuos, entre unas creencias basadas en una visión del mundo espiritual y unas creencias basadas en una visión del mundo material en lo que a la activación de nuestros miedos atavicos y la autoridad que concedemos a aquellos dicen ser capaces de mediar y controlarlos.
> 
> ...




Entiendo perfectamente lo que comentas, pero todas las visiones personales se inician en algún punto

Podemos aplicar la misma cita de Sun Tzu al poder de China para hacerte pensar que van a tumbar al dólar, sea con CNBC respaldadas en oro o en derechos de Co2, o hacerte creer que está orquestado porque Astérix y Obélix ya jaleaban a Coronavirus hace años

Ya lo defenderemos después con los argumentos que se ajusten mejor a nuestra tesis despreciando (no peyorativo) lo que no coincida o chirrie

No es que las mías sean las válidas y las tuyas no porque te las han inducido para que salgas derrotado de antemano

Cada uno es receptivo a unas partes del mapa, y aquí, juntándolas o no, nos enriquecemos. 

Cuando una tesis chirría es cuando se la contrasta, si resiste la podemos dar por buena...... hasta que nuevos datos la hagan tambalear

Y mucho más ahora que se están conjurando muchos temas para los próximos días....los camioneros de Canadá, otro convoy de camiones a Bruselas, el tema de Ucrania vs Rusia, la inauguración de los juegos de invierno de China (4 de febrero), el anuncio al mundo de la política monetaria chino-rusa.....hasta el Dr Papaya está calentando motores al igual que los Royuela con M Robles.....

Muchas gracias por la paciencia y por el tono, siempre es un placer leerte!


----------



## 34Pepe (31 Ene 2022)

Para quién quiera profundizar en el tema de la nanotecnología en los viales de las vacunas os pongo un link de gente bastante seria que lo está investigando



C0r0n@2Inspect – Revisión y análisis de los artículos científicos relativos a las técnicas y métodos experimentales empleados en las vacunas contra el c0r0n@v|rus, evidencias, daños, hipótesis, opiniones y retos. (Corona2Inspect)



Entiendo que cause rechazo pensar que sea posible, y mucho más que sean capaces de aplicarlo, pero si estamos en guerra hay que cubrir todas las parcelas de información


----------



## Vilux (2 Feb 2022)

Se quema una fábrica de fertilizantes en EEUU y al mismo tiempo Rusia deja de exportar los suyos.









North Carolina fertilizer plant fire forces thousands from their homes; Wake Forest cancels classes


The evacuation area included about 6,500 people in 2,500 homes, the Winston-Salem Fire Department said.\u00a0\nThe explosion risk remains through Wednesday.




eu.usatoday.com













Russia stops the export of ammonium nitrate


Domestic farmers will receive the necessary volumes.




www.fertilizerdaily.com


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Se quema una fábrica de fertilizantes en EEUU y al mismo tiempo Rusia deja de exportar los suyos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia aviso de que pondría en marcha "medidas técnico-militares" mientras no se cumplieran sus demandas de seguridad. O tal vez sea casualidad pero tiene características para ser un ataque híbrido (asimétrico, no rastreable, en el frente cognitivo genera miedo en el sector agrario que ya tiene problemas con el aumento de precios...)

Se están sincronizando todos los frentes en 2022.







Dejo aquí una viñeta apropiada para el hilo


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Feb 2022)

Winter Olympian - Chinadaily.com.cn



























Ambigrama - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Coincidiendo con la presentación del yuan digital... Guerra psicológica contra el dólar (el "virus" en su doble sentido) al que han declarado también "tolerancia cero"


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Feb 2022)

Xi: Games galvanize the world







www.chinadaily.com.cn





El presidente Xi dice que va a _galvanizar_ el mundo para superar el mayor desafío del último siglo:

*Galvanizar*:
1. Recubrir un metal con otro para evitar su oxidación.

2. Reactivar súbitamente cualquier actividad o sentimiento humanos.

_Xi dijo que el mundo de hoy, bajo el impacto combinado de cambios profundos no vistos en un siglo y una pandemia única en un siglo, está entrando en un nuevo período de turbulencia y transformación y enfrenta múltiples desafíos para la humanidad
_
Galvanizar a alguien significa hacer que tome medidas, por ejemplo, haciéndolo sentir muy emocionado, asustado o enojado. Guerra de IV generación...


----------



## Skywalker22 (4 Feb 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919109
> 
> 
> Hace dos años, parte de la población pensaba que el gobierno les estaba ocultando datos sobre la peligrosa enfermedad y demandaba medidas. Ahora, parte de la población cree que los gobiernos les están engañando con el tema de la peligrosa enfermedad y se manifiestan en número cada vez mayor en contra de esta narrativa.
> ...



Muy buen análisis. Y lo peor es que las cosas pueden empeorar todavía más. Esperemos que las aguas vuelvan pronto a su cauce.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Feb 2022)

Press corner


Highlights, press releases and speeches




ec.europa.eu





se alarga el pase covid hasta 2023.

Parece que vienen nuevos encierros?


----------



## 34Pepe (4 Feb 2022)

Tomen asiento....






Las principales terminales de petróleo de Europa sufren un ciberataque - World Energy Trade


Las principales terminales de petróleo de algunos de los puertos más importantes de Europa Occidental han sido víctimas de un ciberataque en un momento en el que los precios de la energía ya se han disparado, según confirmaron este jueves algunas fuentes.




www.worldenergytrade.com













Naturgy sufre una incidencia informática que deja a sus clientes seis días sin acceso sus cuentas


La compañía energética Naturgy ha sufrido una incidencia informática interna que ha impedido a sus clientes acceder a sus cuentas, a través de la web o la aplicación móvil, para realizar las gestiones necesarias. El fallo comenzó el pasado viernes 28 de enero y, según confirman desde la empresa...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Albtd43 (4 Feb 2022)

Lo único que he podido ver desde mi limitada visión es que las farmafia y los políticos nos han saqueado a manos llenas. Todavía no veo el colapso del dólar, ni tampoco veo que vaya a suceder un nuevo conflicto bélico en Europa, ni veo que China haya cambiado nada más allá de hacerse con el control total de Hong Kong con la excusa del catarro19...

Lo que no entiendo es por qué desmontan el circo en toda Europa, de repente... ¿Por qué la premura? Supongo que la inflación se los está comiendo vivos, otro motivo, no lo veo, debido a mi ignorancia.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (4 Feb 2022)

El acuerdo se liquidará en euros por lo que ya no se dependerá del dólar estadounidense!!









Rusia y China firman un acuerdo de gas por 30 años con un nuevo gasoducto -fuente


<div> <p><span class="caps">SINGAPUR</span>, 4 feb – La




es.euronews.com


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Feb 2022)

‘History will engrave this stroke’: Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




_As Chinese President Xi Jinping pointed out, "history will engrave this stroke."_

Engrave:
1. Acuñar, grabar en una superficie de metal
2. Fijar en la memoria.

Stroke:
1. Golpe, acción de golpear.
2. Trazo, de un dibujo.
3. Ataque fulminante al cerebro causado por un coágulo de sangre originado normalmente por trombosis. Algo así como un ictus.

El globaltimes deja un nuevo ambigrama en su editorial su editorial ya que admite muchas lecturas. Dejo aquí la traducción que hace Google:

_El viernes por la noche, mientras un "gran copo de nieve" que simbolizaba la unidad humana levantaba una antorcha olímpica respetuosa con el medio ambiente, Beijing, la primera "ciudad olímpica doble" del mundo, una vez más dio la bienvenida a viejos y nuevos amigos de todo el mundo con los brazos abiertos en un lapso de 14 años.

Los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de Beijing 2022, el primer gran evento deportivo mundial que se lleva a cabo según lo programado desde el estallido de la pandemia de COVID-19, tiene un significado simbólico tanto para China como para el mundo.

Como señaló el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, "la historia grabará este golpe"._

La historia (acuñará / recordará) este (golpe / trazo / coágulo).

Los receptores de esa frase que remarca Xi según la prensa China, sabrán a que se refiere con una frase tan extraña para resaltar en una editorial del vocero del gobierno del propio Xi. Tanto interés en remarcarla es indicativo de que quieren enviar un mensaje al otro bando para que lo descodifique y sepa a qué se refiere con una frase que admite diferentes interpretaciones.

La guerra psicológica va dirigida también al general enemigo que sabe que tiene un problema con la percepción por parte de su población de que las vacunas que han recomendado provocan coágulos por trombosis e ictus (AKA "repentinitis")

"*La historia recordará esta repentinitis*"

La percepción de la gente sobre lo que ocurre es el campo de batalla de la guerra de IV generación. La gente percibe repentinitis a su alrededor, tal vez sea la habitual, pero un vez que crees que hay repentinitis el sesgo de confirmación se encarga de que cualquier muerte sea sospechosa de estar relacionadas con la vacunación.

_________









Unprecedented China-Russia ties to start a new era of intl relations not defined by US - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Rusia y China anuncian un "nuevo orden mundial" sin EEUU.


----------



## socrates99 (5 Feb 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Lo único que he podido ver desde mi limitada visión es que las farmafia y los políticos nos han saqueado a manos llenas. Todavía no veo el colapso del dólar, ni tampoco veo que vaya a suceder un nuevo conflicto bélico en Europa, ni veo que China haya cambiado nada más allá de hacerse con el control total de Hong Kong con la excusa del catarro19...
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué desmontan el circo en toda Europa, de repente... ¿Por qué la premura? Supongo que la inflación se los está comiendo vivos, otro motivo, no lo veo, debido a mi ignorancia.



Han regado europa de euros y han metido a su población en su casa sin consumir dos años.
La inflación se les ha ido de las manos y ahora corren para quitar las limitaciónes y green pass de los cojones para que todo el mundo gaste sin compasión.
Es así querido forero, se han pasado de frenada y ahora se percatan que hay un abismo


----------



## jaguarxjr (6 Feb 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> La inflación se les ha ido de las manos y ahora corren para quitar las limitaciónes y green pass de los cojones para que todo el mundo gaste sin compasión.



Pero si hacen que la gente consuma sin compasión, la inflación subirá mas, ¿no?.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Feb 2022)

EU unveils multibillion-euro chip production plan | The plan to quadruple the supply of semiconductors in Europe by 2030 mirrors similar US moves aimed at avoiding technological dependency on Asian suppliers.








EU unveils multibillion-euro chip production plan | DW | 08.02.2022


The plan to quadruple the supply of semiconductors in Europe by 2030 mirrors similar US moves aimed at avoiding technological dependency on Asian suppliers.




www.dw.com


----------



## sdPrincBurb (25 Feb 2022)

Llinares se sale en este video!


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Mar 2022)

Aquí una viñeta sobre la guerra de IV generación en la prensa China.

Ya hemos visto prohibiciones de medios acusados de propagar noticias falsas, redes sociales prohibidas en Rusia y una nueva operación psicológica que intenta movilizar a la ciudadanía para que combata la "amenaza" incluso enrolandose para combatir.

Mientras la atención está en Ucrania y el "virus" ha sido retirado de los medios occidentales, en China la política "cero-covid" sigue más fuerte que nunca y sube la presión sobre las cadenas de suministro. Nuevos récords de barcos esperando en Puerto que hacen previsible que el coste de los fletes siga aumentando.

Tras la ruptura de la cadena de suministro, se ha abierto una nueva grieta en el sistema económico. Es difícil saber si es por la escasez de materias primas, por la propia dinámica del mercado de derivados o por las operaciones que esta realizando el magnate chino del níquel pero el caso es que la formación del precio del níquel falló y obligó a cerrar el mercado por "riesgo sistémico".

Hoy reabre pero se establecen controles a los precios de las materias primas lo que, en mi opinión, indica que el descubrimiento de precios en el mercado de Londres está fallando y no hay confianza en que pueda cumplir con sus contratos (la mayoría de metales está en backwardation):









Hacia la economía de guerra: la formación del precio de las materias primas está fallando


El sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas está fallando y ya han tenido que cerrar la actividad en mercados como el del níquel después de que los precios estallasen al no haber físico disponible para cubrir los derivados financieros con los que se descubre el precio: El uso de...




www.burbuja.info





Mientras tanto, el oro va abriéndose paso en la arquitectura monetaria que surge tras las sanciones a Rusia. China y Rusia ya han anunciado que comerciaran entre ellas en divisas nacionales y oro. Un esquema de intercambios que será adoptado por la mayoría de países salvo la "comunidad internacional" que gobiernan los autodenominados "filántropos":


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Gripalizar el "virus" es la forma de que China no tenga excusa para las "medidas sanitarias" (guerra económica)


La narrativa vírica es la que permite a China llevar a cabo medidas de guerra económica (cierre de fábricas y puertos) camuflando las como medidas sanitarias. Mientras dure está narrativa, China tiene la iniciativa ya que le permite controlar la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido...




www.burbuja.info





Ya pueden empezar a cuestionar la política "cero-covid" China por sus consecuencias económicas:









China risks collapsing the world economy as its zero Covid strategy falls apart


Between war in Ukraine and Beijing’s shutdowns, investors don’t know what to worry about the most




www.telegraph.co.uk





No creo que tarden en calificarlo directamente como guerra económica y tener justificación para tomar medidas de represalia.

______________

La prensa comienza a advertir del riesgo sistémico en el mercado de materias primas:









Too-Big-to-Fail Risk Looms Over Commodities


The giants who dominate global trade in raw materials confront unprecedented unpredictability.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## abe heinsenberg (17 Mar 2022)

Mi enemigo lo tengo bien identificado.medra en instituciones españolas y tiene millones de colaboradores me hacen la vida imposible.me roban no me dejan ser feliz


----------



## socrates99 (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gripalizar el "virus" es la forma de que China no tenga excusa para las "medidas sanitarias" (guerra económica)
> 
> 
> La narrativa vírica es la que permite a China llevar a cabo medidas de guerra económica (cierre de fábricas y puertos) camuflando las como medidas sanitarias. Mientras dure está narrativa, China tiene la iniciativa ya que le permite controlar la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido...
> ...



Pues que les penalicen por no llegada de flete en fechas previstas.
Como hacen a una constructora si se retrasan en dar la obra.


----------



## tristezadeclon (31 Mar 2022)

*El FMI advierte de que las sanciones a Rusia amenazan con erosionar el dominio del dólar - FT*



Por *Reuters* • última actualización: 31/03/2022 - 08:30

31 mar – Las sanciones financieras impuestas a Rusia amenazan con diluir gradualmente el dominio del dólar estadounidense y podrían dar lugar a un sistema monetario internacional más fragmentado, declaró Gita Gopinath, primera subdirectora gerente del FMI, a The Financial Times.
Rusia se ha visto afectada por una plétora de sanciones de Estados Unidos y sus aliados por su invasión de Ucrania a finales de febrero. Moscú ha calificado la invasión de “operación especial” para desarmar al país vecino.
“El dólar seguiría siendo la principal moneda mundial incluso en ese panorama, pero la fragmentación a un nivel más pequeño es ciertamente muy posible”, dijo Gopinath al periódico en una entrevista, añadiendo que algunos países ya están renegociando la moneda en la que se les paga por el comercio.
Según Gopinath, la guerra también estimulará la adopción de las finanzas digitales, desde las criptodivisas hasta las criptomonedas estables y las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales.
El FMI no respondió inmediatamente a una solicitud de Reuters para hacer comentarios al respecto.
Gopinath dijo al FT que el mayor uso de otras monedas en el comercio mundial conduciría a una mayor diversificación de los activos de reserva en poder de los bancos centrales nacionales.
Anteriormente había dicho que las sanciones contra Rusia no presagian la desaparición del dólar como moneda de reserva y que la guerra en Ucrania ralentizará el crecimiento económico mundial, pero no provocará una recesión global.










El FMI advierte de que las sanciones a Rusia amenazan con erosionar el dominio del dólar - FT


<div> <p>31 mar – Las sanciones financieras




es.euronews.com





resulta sorprendente tal reconocimiento por parte de un organismo q es parte crucial del stablishment, y mas aún la publicación en medios como FT


----------



## Ele (3 Abr 2022)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> *El FMI advierte de que las sanciones a Rusia amenazan con erosionar el dominio del dólar - FT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es una posible teoría. ¿Y si es USA la que está demoliendo el petrodolar?

Rusia, Venezuela, Irán....Cada vez que USA impone sanciones y restringe el uso de dólares está forzando a ese país a buscar una vía alternativa, lo que hace que el dólar pierda fuerza.

La derivada de esta historia todavía no la conocemos, pero de ser cierto seguramente USA ya tiene planeado cuál será la alternativa.

Sent from my SM-A127F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Abr 2022)

Un artículo que demuestra la importancia del frente cognitivo del individuo-masa y la configuración de su "mapa de la realidad" mediante las redes sociales, en la doctrina de guerra de IV generación:



https://tass.com/society/1437459



_*Las nuevas redes sociales sustituirán a las bloqueadas en Rusia*, dijo Anatoly Torkunov, rector de la Universidad MGIMO, en una entrevista con TASS.

Facebook e Instagram, propiedad de Meta Platforms, que fue reconocida en Rusia como una organización extremista, han sido prohibidas en Rusia.

“Como se dice, la naturaleza aborrece el vacío, y las redes sociales salientes serán reemplazadas por otras nuevas. Es por eso que el trabajo correspondiente siempre estará en demanda. Por otro lado, *estamos viviendo una transición de la unificación a una más distinta. segmento regional y basado en países del espacio de información, lo que refleja una tendencia hacia la formación de un mundo multipolar",* dijo.

Señaló que, a la luz de los desarrollos recientes, las redes sociales ya no se usan como plataformas de comunicación solo porque los países de origen de estas redes tienden a usarlas para promover sus agendas. "*Los países de origen de varias plataformas tienden a utilizar estos instrumentos para promover sus agendas, dan la impresión de un apoyo masivo a un determinado punto de vista",* agregó.

...

Las redes sociales occidentales van a ir siendo rechazadas por su papel en el principal frente de guerra: el cognitivo_


----------



## sdPrincBurb (14 Abr 2022)

Ele dijo:


> Esta es una posible teoría. ¿Y si es USA la que está demoliendo el petrodolar?
> 
> Rusia, Venezuela, Irán....Cada vez que USA impone sanciones y restringe el uso de dólares está forzando a ese país a buscar una vía alternativa, lo que hace que el dólar pierda fuerza.
> 
> ...



A USA la están destruyendo desde todos los flancos, incluido el domestico. De Europa ya ni hablo, es multiplicado por 1000.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Abr 2022)

Más de dos años después de abrir este hilo, parece que la teoría del hilo se va abriendo paso entre los gurús económicos o bien, ya ha llegado el momento de destapar la guerra híbrida camuflada como medidas sanitarias:








Professor Werner – Official website







professorwerner.org





Pertenece al ECB shadow coincil que son los "expertos" que asesoran al banco central europeo. Si se han dado cuenta ahora de que va todo esto del covid, vaya manos en las que nos encontramos. Si ya lo sabían y lo publican ahora, es para dejar a China sin cobertura narrativa:









Gripalizar el "virus" es la forma de que China no tenga excusa para las "medidas sanitarias" (guerra económica)


La narrativa vírica es la que permite a China llevar a cabo medidas de guerra económica (cierre de fábricas y puertos) camuflando las como medidas sanitarias. Mientras dure está narrativa, China tiene la iniciativa ya que le permite controlar la cadena de suministro y creación de valor añadido...




 www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más de dos años después de abrir este hilo, parece que la teoría del hilo se va abriendo paso entre los gurús económicos o bien, ya ha llegado el momento de destapar la guerra híbrida camuflada como medidas sanitarias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me viene a la cabeza el Lauterbach (el ministro de Sanidad alemán)....que ha dicho abiertamente que Alemania abraza la zero-covid policy.

Que similitudes debemos esperar en paises que abrazan la zero-covid policy como China y Alemania?

Que sentido tiene que Alemania adopte la politica cero covid, cuando está pasandolo mal a nivel de inflación, stocks, precios de productos, indices PMI malos, etc etc....ya no es un tiro en el pié, es cortarse las dos piernas directamente.

Puedes arrojar un poco de luz en esto?

Un saludo crack!


----------



## jaguarxjr (21 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Me viene a la cabeza el Lauterbach (el ministro de Sanidad alemán)....que ha dicho abiertamente que Alemania abraza la zero-covid policy.
> 
> Que similitudes debemos esperar en paises que abrazan la zero-covid policy como China y Alemania?
> 
> ...



Pues en mi opinión, si promueves el "0 covid" se propondrán confinamientos y restricciones, lo que rebaja el consumo y por ende, la inflación. A la vez que rebajas el consumo energético (gas ruso, etc.).
Además de seguir implementando un, cada vez mayor, control social.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Me viene a la cabeza el Lauterbach (el ministro de Sanidad alemán)....que ha dicho abiertamente que Alemania abraza la zero-covid policy.
> 
> Que similitudes debemos esperar en paises que abrazan la zero-covid policy como China y Alemania?
> 
> ...



China bloquea la cadena de suministro de nuevo y ahora además hay una guerra en Ucrania que va a ocasionar una crisis energética. Es probable que se pare de nuevo toda actividad económica que sea considerada como no esencial y para gestionar esa situación es necesaria una narrativa que justifique dichas medidas.

En occidente en general se ha "gripalizado" el covid pero siguen dejando la puerta abierta a volver a gestionar la situación como una "emergencia sanitaria" y los medios siguen hablando de posibles nuevas variantes para sacar al escenario si fuera necesario.



jaguarxjr dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión, si promueves el "0 covid" se propondrán confinamientos y restricciones, lo que rebaja el consumo y por ende, la inflación. A la vez que rebajas el consumo energético (gas ruso, etc.).
> Además de seguir implementando un, cada vez mayor, control social.



Es una forma de gestionar la economía de guerra sin que la gente sea consciente de la misma.


----------



## cholesfer (21 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Me viene a la cabeza el Lauterbach (el ministro de Sanidad alemán)....que ha dicho abiertamente que Alemania abraza la zero-covid policy.
> 
> Que similitudes debemos esperar en paises que abrazan la zero-covid policy como China y Alemania?
> 
> ...



Solo tiene una explicación y es evidente.

Es una hoja de ruta a seguir para hundir la economía de Europa occidental.

Que nos los han dicho joder, the great reset.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...
> En occidente en general se ha "gripalizado" el covid pero siguen dejando la puerta abierta a volver a gestionar la situación como una "emergencia sanitaria" y los medios siguen hablando de posibles nuevas variantes para sacar al escenario si fuera necesario.
> ...



Pero esto sería reconocer que la estrategia de vacunación y encierros no ha servido de nada, a ver cómo vendes esto a la mayoría tri-pautada.

Es cierto que una "nueva variante" puede simplemente reiniciar todo, pero quiero creer que la gente aguantaría menos.


----------



## jaguarxjr (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En occidente en general se ha "gripalizado" el covid pero siguen dejando la puerta abierta a volver a gestionar la situación como una "emergencia sanitaria" y los medios siguen hablando de posibles nuevas variantes para sacar al escenario si fuera necesario.



De hecho, hoy he entrado en una tienda del centro comercial de mi ciudad. En el centro el 90% de la gente con mascarilla y en la tienda un grupo de 5 personas enmascarilladas hablando de que la gente iba ya sin mascarilla y como la tele había dicho que en Asturias los positivos estaban subiendo.
No me ha quedado más "remedio" que pasar entre ellos, como es natural "a cada descubierta".
La narrativa sigue presente. Claramente es un as que se está guardando en la manga desde el poder.


----------



## jaguarxjr (21 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Pero esto sería reconocer que la estrategia de vacunación y encierros no ha servido de nada, a ver cómo vendes esto a la mayoría tri-pautada.
> 
> Es cierto que una "nueva variante" puede simplemente reiniciar todo, pero quiero creer que la gente aguantaría menos.



Me remito a mi comentario de arriba. La gente traga con todo. 
Con decir que hay una nueva variante ante la cual las vacunas no son efectivas, valdría.
Mi compañero directo de trabajo tiene 4 dosis y sigue con la mascarilla puesta.


----------



## Vilux (21 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Pero esto sería reconocer que la estrategia de vacunación y encierros *no ha servido de nada*, a ver cómo vendes esto a la mayoría tri-pautada.



Los encierros fueron la estrategia para que la gente pidiese la vacuna.

La vacuna es parte de la agenda de "sostenibilidad" y como objetivo se ha alcanzado plenamente. La mortalidad no hace mas que subir, los abortos no hacen mas que aumentar.


----------



## jaguarxjr (21 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Los encierros fueron la estrategia para que la gente pidiese la vacuna.
> 
> La vacuna es parte de la agenda de "sostenibilidad" y como objetivo se ha alcanzado plenamente. La mortalidad no hace mas que subir, los abortos no hacen mas que aumentar.



Respecto a la mortalidad, mirad qué gráfico:


----------



## Merrill (21 Abr 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Respecto a la mortalidad, mirad qué gráfico:



Ejque sin la vacuna ya habrían muerto todos. Dos veces. Y la población vulnerable incluso tres.


----------



## Long_Gamma (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más de dos años después de abrir este hilo, parece que la teoría del hilo se va abriendo paso entre los gurús económicos o bien, ya ha llegado el momento de destapar la guerra híbrida camuflada como medidas sanitarias:
> 
> Pertenece al ECB shadow coincil que son los "expertos" que asesoran al banco central europeo. Si se han dado cuenta ahora de que va todo esto del covid, vaya manos en las que nos encontramos. Si ya lo sabían y lo publican ahora, es para dejar a China sin cobertura narrativa:
> 
> ...



Puntualizar que Spiel, entre lo mucho bueno que escribe, a veces empaqueta en superficialidades lo que no tiene tiempo de analizar (o no entiende porque no es su área de expertise). Es lo que tiene estar todo el día en una mierda de foro como este.

Desempaquetemos a Richard Werner, que merece la pena.

Es un experto (sin comillas) interesantisimo. Su empirical economics ha revolucionado (sin exagerar) los fundamentos económicos de muchos (entre ellos los míos)
Su libro, _Princes of the Yen_ es una lectura absolutamente necesaria
Su otro libro _New paradigm of economics_ es otra joya, aunque más difícil de encontrar. Yo pagué una pasta por el.
Es lo más alejado de la doctrina económica main Stream: muy critico con los BC.
Sus advertencias sobre el totalitarismo de las CBDC, su postura diametralmente en contra, son un ejemplo.
El ECB shadow council, para el que quiera ir mas allá de lo superficial, admite críticos como asesores. Hay por ahí un video de R Werner haciendo preguntas muy incomodas a Trichet en público (cuando éste último estaba en el cargo)
Asi que necesitariamos otros economistas tipo Krugman, DeLong etc... para confirmar que "la teoría del hilo se va abriendo paso" entre la ortodoxia economica. Werner no la representa.

Mas allá del Dr. Werner, decir a Spiel que “el bloqueo la cadena de suministro” no es el único objetivo de China; por lo que usa la excusa del covid. Kyle Bass tiene unas teorías muy interesantes al respecto (buscadlas, dañará egos solo lo justo)

Abrazos Spiel


----------



## TheYellowKing (21 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Más de dos años después de abrir este hilo, parece que la teoría del hilo se va abriendo paso entre los gurús económicos o bien, ya ha llegado el momento de destapar la guerra híbrida camuflada como medidas sanitarias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Twitter Publish







publish.twitter.com


----------



## TheYellowKing (21 Abr 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Respecto a la mortalidad, mirad qué gráfico:



Es de 2021, este año cómo va?


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Abr 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Puntualizar que Spiel, entre lo mucho bueno que escribe, a veces empaqueta en superficialidades lo que no tiene tiempo de analizar (o no entiende porque no es su área de expertise). Es lo que tiene estar todo el día en una mierda de foro como este.
> 
> Desempaquetemos a Richard Werner, que merece la pena.
> 
> ...



Busco sobre Kyle Basa y encuentro esto:









Kyle Bass says US should let coronavirus 'rampage through' China


Bass got into a furious Twitter spat with the boss of Chinese newspaper the Global Times who had complained that American help was 'belated' and called him an 'ungrateful b*****d'.




www.dailymail.co.uk





No se qué teorías tiene, lo que si que me parece es que está muy politizado viendo que la prensa inglesa lo utiliza como ariete contra China.

Respecto a Werner, no sabía de su existencia hasta que vi tu post y, la verdad que viendo que es consejero del BCE, me temía uno de esos "expertos" mainstream que no sigo. En las miserias de este foro también se aprende mucho de temas que me interesan: propaganda de guerra por parte de los diferentes bandos, psicología humana y grupal...

No hay tiempo para seguir a todos. Yo hecho un vistazo a la prensa china y rusa, hago un par de búsquedas de noticias con palabras clave que me interesan y echo un ojo a ver el mundo a través de las sombras de la caverna llamada burbuja.info. No tengo tiempo para TV o seguir a nadie en redes sociales.

A veces escribo sobre las sombras que veo en la caverna a través del prisma de los temas que me interesan:
-Estrategia militar, especialmente el plano cognitivo y de control social de la doctrina militar actual.

-Sistema monetario ya que considero que es el objetivo del conflicto y su funcionamiento ya que es el que impone las reglas de juego.

-Psicologia social, historia, filosofía y sociología en la parte relacionadas con dinero y la economía principalmente.

-Psicologia de poder y las estructuras sociales...

No soy experto en ninguna cosa en concreto, sólo interpreto las sombras de la caverna a través de los temas que me interesan.

Un abrazo!


----------



## sans-pisito (21 Abr 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Es lo que tiene estar todo el día en una mierda de foro como este.



¿alguna sugerencia sobre un foro mejor de economia?


----------



## sans-pisito (22 Abr 2022)

Long_Gamma dijo:


> Mas allá del Dr. Werner, decir a Spiel que “el bloqueo la cadena de suministro” no es el único objetivo de China; por lo que usa la excusa del covid. Kyle Bass tiene unas teorías muy interesantes al respecto (buscadlas, dañará egos solo lo justo)



Desconozco las teorias de Kyle Bass, pero lo cierto es que a efectos practicos los confinamientos se parecen mucho a un golpe de estado: estado de excepcion, miedo, toque de queda, incineraciones de cadaveres sin autopsia. El caso de Iran es bastante ilustrativo. Fue el segundo pais en ser afectado por la pandemia en Febrero de 2020, mucho antes que Italia y Espana. Por lo que yo sé muchos politicos murieron alli por el virus. Fue una purga politica. Yo en Marzo-Abril de 2020 a medida que la pandemia se extendia por los distintos paises esperaba que hubiese purgas de ese tipo en otros paises, pero no fue asi. Las purgas si las hubo fueron a escala muy modesta. En Espana cayó algun mando de la guardia civil, pero fue muy poca cosa.

En estos 2 años los miembros de las oligarquias politicas se han respetado entre ellos, y no hubo cornadas entre bueyes, pero habrá que ver lo que pasa cuando decreten el proximo estado de excepcion.


----------



## Spielzeug (13 May 2022)

Xi Jinping to step down, rumors suggest, amid harsh China COVID lockdowns


Rumors circulating in China and among overseas Chinese social media are claiming Chinese President Xi Jinping, under fire for draconian COVID-19 lockdowns in Shanghai and elsewhere, will step down from power.




m.washingtontimes.com





Parece que se intensifica el frente cognitivo de la guerra de IV generación. Es un clásico en la "prensa libre" publicar todo tipo de fake news que giran en torno a los problemas de salud, mentales, internos, muerte o desaparición de los líderes enemigos. 

En este caso, es la primera vez que lo veo respecto a China por lo que lo entiendo como una escalada dentro del frente cognitivo del conflicto. Dejo aquí un hilo de este mismo tipo de fake news en este caso de Putin:






Cuántas veces darán por enfermo terminal, desparecido o muerto a Putin?


Es un clásico en la doctrina de guerra actual, cuyo principal frente es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa, dar por muerto, enfermo o psicológicamente inestable al jefe de estado del bando contrario. Varias veces se ha dado por muerto o desaparecido al querido Lidl de Corea del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2022)

CW documents | Innovation Hub


CW documents.




www.innovationhub-act.org





Aquí dejo un link que contiene diferentes artículos de la OTAN sobre el frente cognitivo de la guerra.







_A medida que los conflictos globales adquieren formas cada vez más asimétricas y "grises", la capacidad de manipular la mente humana empleando técnicas y herramientas de la ciencia neurocognitiva aumenta constante y rápidamente. Esto complementa las técnicas más tradicionales de manipulación a través de la tecnología de la información y la guerra de la información, lo que hace que el ser humano sea cada vez más el objetivo de la guerra cognitiva.
_


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

a ver minuto y resultado compañeros


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 May 2022)

En guerra lo estarás tú.
Yo vivo en paz, elijo vivir en paz y no quiero saber nada de tus Chinas, tus pronósticos, tus economías y tus mierdas.

Nada de todo eso tiene que ver conmigo, y sobre lo que sucede en mi alma y mi consciencia mando yo.

Y yo decido que estoy en paz.


El Sol sale por las mañanas. Tú y tus fines del mundo os podéis ir a freir espárragos.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En guerra lo estarás tú.
> Yo vivo en paz, elijo vivir en paz y no quiero saber nada de tus Chinas, tus pronósticos, tus economías y tus mierdas.
> 
> Nada de todo eso tiene que ver conmigo, y sobre lo que sucede en mi alma y mi consciencia mando yo.
> ...



En mi hambre mando yo...que decía aquel.

aka 'la técnica del.avestruz' ...enfin


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> En mi hambre mando yo...que decía aquel.
> 
> aka 'la técnica del.avestruz' ...enfin



Avestruz su puta madre.


Salir a disfrutar del Sol, del cortado de por la mañana, de las chicas vestidas de primavera, del olor de las hortalizas en el mercado... en lugar de andar agobiado por nosequé mierdas apocalípticas NO es esconder la cabeza.

De hecho es al revés: es ver el mundo como es, un sitio hermoso.
Me gusta la vida.

Avestruces vosotros, que en lugar de estar agradecidos de vivir, escondéis la cabeza en nosequé mierdas agoreras que os hacen vivir angustiados por el fin del mundo.


Que le den por culo al fin del mundo. Si el mundo se va al carajo, yo me iré el carajo con él y listo. Mientras tanto... quiero disfrutar de la vida y estar agradecido por lo que tengo.

Vivir angustiado por lo que no no tengo, vivir angustiado por lo que no tendré.... eso es de gilipollas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 May 2022)

Lo malo de eso es que como te descuides viendo la tele todos los días, acabas vacunándote y votando cada cuatro años, de camino al mercado a oler hortalizas.


----------



## Gusman (19 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Lo malo de eso es que como te descuides viendo la tele todos los días, acabas vacunándote y votando cada cuatro años, de camino al mercado a oler hortalizas.



Eso en el mejor de los casos. Para mi que de camino a oler hortalizas termina en el matadero


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En guerra lo estarás tú.
> Yo vivo en paz, elijo vivir en paz y no quiero saber nada de tus Chinas, tus pronósticos, tus economías y tus mierdas.
> 
> Nada de todo eso tiene que ver conmigo, y sobre lo que sucede en mi alma y mi consciencia mando yo.
> ...



Mi paz mental la consigo intentando comprender el mundo que nos rodea. 

Un mundo que se ha vuelto inhóspito si no comprendes que, quieras o no, el frente de combate se ha trasladado a tu percepción de la realidad por lo que eres bombardeado con (des) información destinada a activar tus emociones y bloquear así tú cerebro racional.

El hilo pretende lo contrario a lo que sugieres.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2022)

muy bueno el ataque hibrido de George W. Bush en la Bush Foundation fingiendo un desliz con Irak y con la risa cómplice del público....encima lo venden como un desliz por su 'avanzada edad'..75..

Si alguien pone el video..se nota tantísimo que está preparado...los silencios, las pausas..hasta se muerde el labio preparandose..


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 May 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Mi paz mental la consigo intentando comprender el mundo que nos rodea.
> 
> Un mundo que se ha vuelto inhóspito si no comprendes que, quieras o no, el frente de combate se ha trasladado a tu percepción de la realidad por lo que eres bombardeado con (des) información destinada a activar tus emociones y bloquear así tú cerebro racional.
> 
> El hilo pretende lo contrario a lo que sugieres.



Estar obsesionado con el fin del mundo no es entender el mundo.
Es tener miedo de lo que puede hacerte el mundo.

Obsesionarse con crisis inminentes, apocalipsis porveniristas, desgracias inevitables... NO es comprender el mundo. De hecho, es alejarse de una sana comprensión del mundo, en muchos sentidos.

En este foro, burbuja, hay muchos obsesionados con el fin del mundo, el Mad Max, el gran apocalipsis, el guano... No creo que comprendan el mundo.
Si lo comprendieran, se centrarían más en su campo de influencia que en lo que sucede en China, en Moscú, o en Nueva York.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (19 May 2022)

Desde marzo de 2020 estamos en gverra


----------



## LMLights (19 May 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> CW documents | Innovation Hub
> 
> 
> CW documents.
> ...


----------



## ElMayoL (19 May 2022)

De camino a oler las hortalizas tú hija se hace feminazi y tú hijo maricon sidoso.


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 May 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estar obsesionado con el fin del mundo no es entender el mundo.
> Es tener miedo de lo que puede hacerte el mundo.
> 
> Obsesionarse con crisis inminentes, apocalipsis porveniristas, desgracias inevitables... NO es comprender el mundo. De hecho, es alejarse de una sana comprensión del mundo, en muchos sentidos.
> ...



Reconozco que me gusta la idea que propones, hasta cierto punto concuerdo. Es mucho más práctico vivir así, desenvolviéndose en el entorno cercano con solvencia y sabiendo disfrutar.

El problema está en olvidarse de la imagen del conjunto por pensar que no nos afecta, ay amigo.
Entonces te puedes ver de la noche a la mañana con un marrón difícil de gestionar, que te deja en el sitio incapaz de oler hortalizas.

Te pongo un ejemplo sencillo, tengo un familiar que se ha gastado la pastaca en poner dos calderas nuevas, de gasoil.
Le advertí en su momento, hará tres años, que mejor pellet porque el diésel se iba a poner imposible, no me hizo caso y ahora se echa las manos a la cabeza y me pregunta si mejor comprar ahora con el descuento del gobierno, o esperar por si baja solo.

Yo ya me hago el loco, pero me consta que de aquí a diez años no tendrá combustible, no podrá pagarlo.

Así que considero muy necesario entender esos problemas en los que el mundo abunda hoy día, que amenazan la vida tranquila que deseamos, porque están más cerca de lo que dicen los medios.


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Reconozco que me gusta la idea que propones, hasta cierto punto concuerdo. Es mucho más práctico vivir así, desenvolviéndose en el entorno cercano con solvencia y sabiendo disfrutar.
> 
> El problema está en olvidarse de la imagen del conjunto por pensar que no nos afecta, ay amigo.
> Entonces te puedes ver de la noche a la mañana con un marrón difícil de gestionar, que te deja en el sitio incapaz de oler hortalizas.
> ...



Que no. Habéis incardinado tanto el regusto por el apocalipsis que ya todo lo expresáis en términos taxativos, miopes.


Si no te obsesionas con el apocalipsis es que están ciego.
Si no vives obsesionado con el fin del mundo es que no ves "la imagen de conjunto".
Si no te amargas pensando en el Mad Max es que estás loco o eres idiota o eres comunista.
Si no estás todo el día pensando en la mierda que lloverá es que haces "la técnica del avestruz".


No, Señores, no. Lo planteáis en esos términos taxativos sólo para ratificaros en vuestra postura tremendista.

Sóis vosotros los que no véis la "imagen de conjunto".


¡DESDE HACE MÁS DE 30 AÑOS QUE OIGO HABLAR DEL FIN DEL MUNDO!
Para ser tan inminente ese fin del mundo ya tarda.


Crisis económicas a cientos, el SIDA, la lluvia ácida, las vacas locas, el ébola, Lehman Brother, el corona, Putin, Albania, China, Soros, Biig Reset, Peak Oil....


Macho... mira que resiste el mundo porque el puto apocalipsis no viene y, desde luego, no voy a perder mi tiempo esperándolo.

Llevo muchos años en este foro, conozco tan bien como cualquier otro, todas las teorías agoreras.
Ni avestruz, ni ceguera, ni imagen de conjunto, ni leches. Los profetas del apocalipsis no sólo no mejoran mi vida, es que no mejoran ni la suya.


O tomas distancia con todo ese pesimismo tremebundo o acaba afectándote espiritualmente.


Yo digo que no a esa clase de envenamiento espiritual.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 May 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Obsesionarse con crisis inminentes, apocalipsis porveniristas, desgracias inevitables... NO es comprender el mundo. De hecho, es alejarse de una sana comprensión del mundo, en muchos sentidos.



Entiendo lo que dice pero precisamente la idea de los hilos que abro sobre la guerra es prevenirse de muchos de dichos apocalipsis ya que son propaganda de guerra de IV generación cuyo objetivo es activar nuestros miedos y bloquear el pensamiento racional.

En este hilo se ha advertido de que el miedo sobre una "peligrosa enfermedad" que volvía negros a los chinos no tenía base real alguna ya que es la cobertura narrativa para tomar medidas de guerra económica.

También he dado mi opinión sobre las "vacunas de una élite satánica destinadas a acabar con la población mundial" (también creo que ese apocalipsis no es más que otra narrativa en la guerra cognitiva).

Cómo ve, más bien advierto de que hay diferentes narrativas apocalípticas que son parte de la guerra cognitiva, por ejemplo, el apocalipsis climático:








Cambio climático: la divisa en la que se cobren los impuestos al CO2 será la divisa mundial de referencia


Y quién tenga el monopolio de su emisión dominará el mundo.... De eso va el tema y por ese motivo nos bombardean con propaganda desde hace algunos años llegando a su clímax con el producto mediático conocido como "Santa Greta". No pretendo con este hilo embarcarme en discusiones "cambio...




www.burbuja.info





En este hilo aviso expresamente de poner en cuarentena cualquier información que active nuestros miedos (incluye todo apocalipsis que se le ocurra):









*Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo


Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info





Tal vez le parezca madmaxista ir a por hortalizas a tu propia huerta pero es lo que recomiendo ya que, le guste o no, estamos en una guerra económica que probablemente afecte a su vida y a la disponibilidad de hortalizas en el super.

Un saludo!


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 May 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dice pero precisamente la idea de los hilos que abro sobre la guerra es prevenirse de muchos de dichos apocalipsis ya que son propaganda de guerra de IV generación cuyo objetivo es activar nuestros miedos y bloquear el pensamiento racional.
> 
> En este hilo se ha advertido de que el miedo sobre una "peligrosa enfermedad" que volvía negros a los chinos no tenía base real alguna ya que es la cobertura narrativa para tomar medidas de guerra económica.
> 
> ...



El único que pretende afectarme aquí es usted, con su pánico al futuro.
No diré que ser precavido sea malo.

Si digo que ser un obseso de la catástrofe inminente sí una enfermedad espiritual... que sí afecta, de hecho, hoy, no mañana, a todos los aspectos de la intrapsique.


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 May 2022)

En el medio está la virtud, decían los antigüos.

La mayoría hace como propones tú, y por eso están vacunados, hipotecados y cagándose en Putin cuando es la otan la que ha liado todo.

Es peligroso ser un borrego en tiempos de matanza, tal vez suena exagerado, pero basta mirar con honestidad el entorno para ver señales de alarma.

Vengo de otro hilo donde se comenta el decreto que quiere meter la ue para prohibir vehículos de combustión el 2035.
Llamadme loco, pero eso quiere decir que no sabemos cómo vamos a vivir de aquí a una década, esto es monstruoso y la gente no se entera.


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Jun 2022)

Bawumia charges African Central Banks to build up gold reserves to withstand economic shocks


African central banks have been urged to partner with the mining sector and build up their gold reserves in order to withstand the headwinds buffeting their economies in the wake of the Covid-19 pandemic and the Russia-Ukraine conflict.




mobile.ghanaweb.com





El vicepresidente de Ghana hace un llamamiento a los bancos centrales africanos para que aumenten sus reservas de oro ante los desafíos generados por el "virus" y la guerra de Ucrania.

Dice lo mismo que llevo diciendo desde hace dos años: las cadenas de suministro están rotas y se van a reconstruir con una nueva arquitectura monetaria en la que el oro va a ser imprescindible para estabilizar las diferentes divisas.

Recomienda que los bancos centrales africanos compren la producción local de oro. Este proceso ya está en marcha en varios países y posiblemente se unan más en breve.

El llamamiento del vicepresidente de Ghana denota urgencia ya que los cambios en el panorama internacional se suceden muy rápido.


----------



## Martok (2 Jun 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El único que pretende afectarme aquí es usted, con su pánico al futuro.
> No diré que ser precavido sea malo.
> 
> Si digo que ser un obseso de la catástrofe inminente sí una enfermedad espiritual... que sí afecta, de hecho, hoy, no mañana, a todos los aspectos de la intrapsique.



A burbuja se viene llorado de casa, si entra aquí ya sabe a que se atiene. Sino le gusta lo que lee ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, apague el ordenador, vaya al campo o la a playa y disfrute de la naturaleza con buena compañía.

Ahora bien, si ve extraños resplandores en el horizonte, pierde la cobertura en el movil y ve a su alrededor correr a la gente despavorida, no se haga el sorprendido.


----------



## nedantes (24 Jun 2022)

*"No es un rechazo ... es un derribo" - Austin Fitts*

....CAF dice: “ *En algún momento hay que darse cuenta de que estamos en una guerra…”*


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Estar obsesionado con el fin del mundo no es entender el mundo.
> Es tener miedo de lo que puede hacerte el mundo.
> 
> Obsesionarse con crisis inminentes, apocalipsis porveniristas, desgracias inevitables... NO es comprender el mundo. De hecho, es alejarse de una sana comprensión del mundo, en muchos sentidos.
> ...



De lo mejor que he leido en el foro y que lo define perfectamente.

Frase para enmarcar: 

*Si lo comprendieran, se centrarían más en su campo de influencia que en lo que sucede en China, en Moscú, o en Nueva York.*

En mi opinion, *para lo unico* que puedo sacar provecho de mi conocimiento de la geopolitica actual y que me puede afectar en mi vida cotidiana es si esta crisis es una oportunidad y como me puede afectar. Y esto puede significar,

- debo cambiar de trabajo (seguridad en una recesion inminente) ?
- debo invertir en vivienda en un par de anyos, que es el tiempo que se necesita para que una subida de tipos afecte al mercado inmboliario?
- invierto algo en China en caso de que su bolsa caiga algo mas? (puedo tener algo mas de seguridad si invierto en un ETF de acciones Clase A?)
- debo meter algo de pasta en deuda americana a 30 anyos ahora que ofrece tipos a casi el 4%?
- debo meter pasta en bolsa alemana o americana, cuando el S&P este en 3250?
- que puedo hacer para que mi situacion mejore en este periodo?

Y sinceramente, lo mas importante de todo ello es mi situacion laboral: El resto de mis problemas no tienen nada que ver con la gasolina y si su precio esta a 1€ o 2€, o si los rusos son muy malos, o el COVID esta haciendo estragos en Shangai: Es simple, no puedo hacer nada, por lo que esos problemas aunque existentes, tienen en mi opinion personal (que es la que importa), una nula consideracion.


----------



## ccc (17 Jul 2022)

Martok dijo:


> A burbuja se viene llorado de casa, si entra aquí ya sabe a que se atiene. Sino le gusta lo que lee ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, apague el ordenador, vaya al campo o la a playa y disfrute de la naturaleza con buena compañía.
> 
> Ahora bien, si ve extraños resplandores en el horizonte, pierde la cobertura en el movil y ve a su alrededor correr a la gente despavorida, no se haga el sorprendido.



Exactamente lo que explica el forero:

Desde luego en los ultimos 30 anyos, todo aquel que ha seguido el primero consejo habra disfrutado de la naturaleza y ademas en buena companyia.

Usted sin embargo, habra estado viviendo una vida con miedos irracionales, como los aqui expresados: "esperando a que la gente se quede sin cobertura del movil y que corra despavorida."

Lo que ha dicho el forero de arriba, es el mejor consejo y regalo que os pueden dar: La gente inteligente se centra en su contexto cercano y sobretodo en aquello en lo que pueden influir y sacar provecho. Si tienes un interes genuino en geopolitica es correcto, pero deberia ser un enfoque natural, no basado en el miedo y en el catastrofismo.


----------



## sans-pisito (17 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que ha dicho el forero de arriba, es el mejor consejo y regalo que os pueden dar: La gente inteligente se centra en su contexto cercano y sobretodo en aquello en lo que pueden influir y sacar provecho. Si tienes un interes genuino en geopolitica es correcto, pero deberia ser un enfoque natural, no basado en el miedo y en el catastrofismo.



La utilidad practica de burbuja.info es que evitar perder enseña a no ser un hipocondriaco que tiene miedo a morir por una gripe comun. Para todo lo demas esta el subforo de lonchafinismo.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Jul 2022)

Pues parece que vuelven a cerrar Wuhan, el centro neurálgico mundial en la cadena de suministros médicos:









Wuhan Lockdown 1 million residents in echo of Covid’s start; 4 Covid cases reported in Wuhan | World News - Times of India


China News: More than two years since the city was sealed off to contain what was then a mysterious pneumonia, almost 1 million residents of Wuhan’s Jiangxia dist




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





Lo cual va a añadir más presión a la escasez de medicamentos. Dejo aquí un artículo sobre la "alarmante" falta de medicamentos en Alemania y un párrafo traducido del mismo:









Germany sees alarming shortage in medicine – DW – 07/24/2022


Body temperatures of up to 40°C are frequently a symptom of COVID-19, also among children. But supplies of fever-reducing antipyretics are running out. The question is: why?




www.dw.com





_BfArM de Alemania actualmente enumera más de 260 medicamentos que actualmente no están disponibles en Alemania. Estos incluyen antibióticos comunes, medicamentos para la tiroides, reductores de la presión arterial y también medicamentos que se requieren con urgencia en los hospitales. En algunos casos, los químicos garantizan el suministro produciendo sus propios medicamentos. Pero para eso, todavía necesitan las materias primas apropiadas.

"*Los materiales básicos se comercializan a nivel mundial y, a menudo, solo hay unos pocos productores de un solo ingrediente activo, principalmente en Asia. Si, por ejemplo, hay un problema en una fábrica en China, o si un país impone un embargo comercial, muchos productores son posteriormente afectados*", dice Ursula Sellering de la Federación Alemana de Farmacéuticos_

Parece que viene la "segunda ola" de escasez de medicamentos con el nuevo cierre de Wuhan. Veremos cómo responden esta vez los países afectados por la interrupción de la cadena de suministros de productos médicos...

Un aumento de la mortandad es la consecuencia previsible pero ahora, en el plano cognitivo de la guerra de IV generación, una parte creciente de la población va a culpar a las "vacunas" que los diferentes gobiernos promocionaron mediante manipulación y coacción.

Viene un invierno difícil, con inflación creciente, con escasez de energía y con escasez de medicamentos. Es previsible que haya conflictividad social que es el objetivo de la guerra de IV generación: dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo creando una desconfianza extrema entre la población y sus gobernantes.


----------



## socrates99 (30 Jul 2022)

Que se metan sus medicamientos por el puto ojal


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 Oct 2022)

*Por qué Rusia es apodada la "gallina de los huevos de oro débiles" en las redes sociales chinas*
¿Por qué Rusia es apodada la "gallina de los huevos de oro débil" en las redes sociales chinas | ¿Qué hay en Weibo? (whatsonweibo.com)
Múltiples blogueros chinos (militares) comenzaron a usar el término "ganso débil" (菜鹅) a la luz de la desvanecida victoria de Rusia.






Publicado
hace 2 días octubre 2, 2022
Por
Manya Koetse




















Si bien los últimos desarrollos en la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania son observados de cerca por millones de usuarios chinos de redes sociales, el meme 'Weak Goose' se está volviendo más popular entre los bloggers militares y los usuarios de Weibo, lo que indica un cambio en los sentimientos en línea con respecto a la posición de Rusia y su competencia militar.
SDesde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, los últimos acontecimientos relacionados con la guerra en Ucrania son un gran tema en las redes sociales chinas, donde blogueros militares, académicos, comentaristas políticos e internautas comunes han estado compartiendo sus puntos de vista sobre el conflicto en los últimos siete meses.
En febrero de 2022, muchos comentaristas de Weibo expresaron sentimientos contra la guerra y preocupaciones sobre la situación del pueblo ucraniano y los compatriotas chinos con sede en Ucrania.
Al mismo tiempo, también hubo un grupo creciente de internautas chinos que dijeron que apoyaban a Rusia. Uno de los principales comentaristas en ese momento escribió: "¡Apoyo resueltamente la acción militar rusa! Este es el mal resultado de Ucrania siguiendo a los yanquis (美国佬). Debemos aprovechar la oportunidad para liberar Taiwán y recuperar las islas Diaoyu".
Aquellos que hablaron a favor de Putin y el ejército ruso se centraron principalmente en los sentimientos antioccidentales, y este discurso en línea solo se vio reforzado por las narrativas de los medios de comunicación que también enmarcaron la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, comúnmente conocida como la "operación militar especial" de Rusia, dentro de un contexto chino que enfatizaba la humillación y la injusticia sufrida por China a manos de las mismas potencias occidentales que ahora condenaban a Rusia y estaban tratando de que China siguiera adelante. side (leer más en este artículo).
Otros también vieron la invasión militar rusa de Ucrania como una advertencia a Taiwán, escribiendo semi-en broma que las tropas chinas podrían llegar por la mañana, que la unificación se completaría al mediodía y que todos estarían levantando la bandera y cantando el himno nacional juntos al día siguiente.
Pero ahora, siete meses y nueve días después, está claro que la "operación militar especial" de Rusia en Ucrania es cualquier cosa menos una rápida "victoria".

*"Estamos presenciando la historia"*

Esta semana, después de que Rusia proclamara la anexión de cuatro territorios en Ucrania, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania ha alcanzado una fase crucial y esto está recibiendo mucha atención en las redes sociales chinas.
Después de una serie de los llamados "referendos" que supuestamente mostraron que era la "voluntad de millones de personas", Putin afirmó que Lugansk, las áreas de Donetsk, Kherson y Zaporizhzhia ahora eran parte de la Federación Rusa. Usando una retórica cada vez más amenazante, Putin dijo en su discurso del 30 de septiembre que Rusia defendería estas áreas con "todos los medios a nuestra disposición". En Weibo, el tema recibió más de 220 millones de visitas (#普京签署顿涅茨克等四地入俄条约#).
Ese mismo día, Ucrania solicitó la adhesión acelerada a la OTAN, y el presidente ucraniano Zelensky dijo que están listos para las conversaciones de paz con Rusia, pero solo con un presidente ruso diferente. El tema de la solicitud de Ucrania para unirse a la OTAN se convirtió en un tema de tendencia en Weibo, recibiendo más de 190 millones de visitas el sábado (#泽连斯基签署乌克兰加入北约申请#).
Cuando Jake Sullivan, asesor de seguridad nacional del presidente de Estados Unidos, declaró que "no era el momento adecuado" para la admisión de Ucrania a la alianza, _China Daily_ inició el hashtag "La solicitud de Ucrania para unirse a la OTAN se encuentra con un hombro frío por parte de estados Unidos". (#乌克兰申请加入北约遭美国冷遇#).
El domingo, la noticia de que el presidente Zelensky declaró que la ciudad clave del este de Ucrania de Lyman "completamente despejada de las fuerzas rusas" también se convirtió en tendencia. Un hashtag de Weibo dedicado al tema de las fuerzas rusas que se retiran de Lyman (#俄军从红利曼撤退#) recibió más de 150 millones de visitas.
"Estamos presenciando la historia", comentaron algunos internautas chinos, y otros respondieron: "Ya hemos sido testigos de la historia durante los últimos dos años".

*Cambios en los sentimientos en línea*

Pero los sentimientos en línea con respecto a la guerra en Ucrania han cambiado en los últimos meses, y ahora hay más énfasis en la debilidad de la estrategia militar rusa. También hay más voces que critican a aquellos que aplauden a Putin.
Qu Weiguo (@曲卫国), profesor del Colegio Fudan de Lenguas y Literaturas Extranjeras de Shanghai, denunció a sus compatriotas chinos que parecían "felices y emocionados" de que Putin firmara el decreto que anexa cuatro regiones del este de Ucrania y que lo llamaron un "movimiento de jaque mate" que puso a Occidente en una posición difícil.
Según Qu Weiguo, estos compatriotas chinos "patrióticos" -"_no estoy seguro de si realmente aman a China o a Rusia_", escribió- estaban supervisando el hecho de que no es solo Occidente el que se está viendo afectado por la anexión, cuya legalidad es más que cuestionable. Qu mencionó el Tratado de Amistad y Cooperación entre la República Popular China y Ucrania de 2013, que transmite el apoyo chino a la "soberanía, seguridad e integridad territorial" de Ucrania. Qu sugiere que en este contexto, China no podría reconocer los cuatro territorios anexionados como parte de Rusia; y Beijng también estaría obligado a apoyar a Ucrania en caso de que fuera atacada por armas nucleares rusas.
El autor Du Zijian (@杜子建) también habló en Weibo, diciendo que el referéndum sobre las cuatro regiones reclamadas por Rusia no puede ser reconocido: "Es territorio ucraniano, no puede ser robado por nadie".





Imagen publicada por Littlepigpig
El bloguero militar 'Littlepigpig' (@用户littlepigpig1), que se centra en la guerra en Ucrania, proporcionó otra perspectiva sobre los acontecimientos recientes, sugiriendo que la retórica nuclear de Putin es solo un farol y probablemente se deriva de la desesperación por la incapacidad de Rusia para derrotar a Ucrania: "¿Cuál sería el punto de enviar a cientos de miles de rusos a Ucrania para ser brutalmente masacrados antes de lanzar un ataque nuclear?"

*El meme de 'Weak Goose'*

Hay más personas que ahora expresan que ven pocas posibilidades de que Rusia gane esta guerra. Un usuario habitual de Weibo escribió: "Los soldados no tienen moral, el país no tiene dinero y su tecnología de equipos está rezagada con respecto a la OTAN". "Son muy decepcionantes", escribieron otros.
Un término que aparece recurrentemente en estas discusiones, desde Weibo hasta Zhihu, es el de 'Ganso débil' (菜鹅 _cài'é_).
El término, que ha estado surgiendo durante unos meses, es un juego de palabras en 菜俄 (también _cài'é_), que significa 'Rusia débil' y es la abreviatura de "el débil ejército ruso" ("俄军很菜").
Aunque '菜' (_cài_) en realidad significa 'vegetal', también es una jerga para 'pobre' o 'débil' cuando se usa como adjetivo (vea este video para obtener una explicación).





Esta imagen es otro juego de palabras sobre "ganso débil", convirtiéndolo en un "cisne vegetal".
Según _Jikipedia_, 'Weak Goose' comenzó a ser utilizado por los blogueros políticos y militares chinos después de que descubrieron que el ejército ruso avanzaba mucho más lento de lo que esperaban. Se les ocurrió la palabra para burlarse de Rusia luchando con errores militares básicos y bajas capacidades militares.
Recientemente, en lugar de 'ganso débil', el término 'Rusia débil' también se ha utilizado con más frecuencia (por lo que 菜俄 en lugar de 菜鹅; solo para mayor claridad, los traduciremos a ambos como 'Ganso débil' aquí). Rusia también suele ser apodada 'ganso grande' en China (大鹅) ya que las palabras para 'ganso' y 'Rusia' suenan igual.
La semana pasada, varios blogueros chinos (militares) han comenzado a usar este término nuevamente a la luz de la victoria desvanecida de Putin y la retirada de Lyman. Los informes sobre reclutas rusos que supuestamente recibieron instrucciones de usar tampones y compresas en las heridas de guerra a la luz de la escasez de suministros militares fortalecen aún más el meme del Ganso Débil: "¿Quién pensó que el 'Ganso Débil' era tan débil?"
Aquellos que usan el término "Ganso Débil" definitivamente no son necesariamente antirrusos y tampoco pro-ucranianos, solo están usando la palabra como una broma y un alivio cómico en un conflicto militar que se ha prolongado durante mucho más tiempo de lo que los internautas chinos habían anticipado.

*"El conflicto rusia-Ucrania no es entretenimiento"*

Pero no todos en Weibo aprecian este tipo de bromas. "El conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania no es un programa de variedades de entretenimiento", escribió un bloguero (@Aglaia柒y) con más de 220,000 fanáticos, criticando a aquellos que están usando la guerra como fuente de drama y entretenimiento con Putin protagonizando como el principal "ídolo".
Otros también recordaron a la gente que el "Ganso Débil" es en realidad muy resistente. El conocido bloguero de finanzas Liu Zhongling (刘忠岭), conocido bajo el alias de @笑看红绿, señaló que había muchos chinos vitoreando la última victoria del ejército ucraniano recientemente. Pero según Liu, no es necesariamente algo por lo que alegrarse: "Todo el progreso que el ejército ucraniano está haciendo ahora, viene a costa de muchas lesiones y bajas militares. Teniendo en cuenta que esta guerra va a tomar mucho tiempo, los soldados son mucho más importantes que el armamento".
Agregó: "El ejército de la 'gallina de los huevos de oro débil' se está desgastando (..) pero al retroceder también están preservando la fuerza y esa no es una mala elección. Las personas que conocen su historia ya anticiparon que los rusos serían derribados, pero también saben que el 'Ganso Débil' es realmente duro".
Aunque el meme 'Weak Goose' es uno que está vivo dentro de círculos particulares en línea, es revelador de un cambio en los sentimientos en las redes sociales chinas con respecto a un conflicto en el que muchos inicialmente creyeron que Rusia era como un oso pardo fuerte que ataca ferozmente a Ucrania, en lugar de un ganso desgastado mordisqueando a su país vecino (publicación de referencia).
El conocido comentarista político chino Hu Xijin se alejó de cualquier broma. En su reciente publicación en Weibo, advirtió que "el mundo debe estar preparado para una mayor escalada de la guerra en Ucrania, incluso más allá de Ucrania".
*Por Manya Koetse*


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Oct 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> *Por qué Rusia es apodada la "gallina de los huevos de oro débiles" en las redes sociales chinas*
> ¿Por qué Rusia es apodada la "gallina de los huevos de oro débil" en las redes sociales chinas | ¿Qué hay en Weibo? (whatsonweibo.com)
> Múltiples blogueros chinos (militares) comenzaron a usar el término "ganso débil" (菜鹅) a la luz de la desvanecida victoria de Rusia.
> 
> ...









Si quieres saber la posición China respecto a un tema, las fuentes son sus periódicos oficiales ya que dan la opinión del gobierno.

Si buscas la postura de China en un artículo que saca información de supuestos blogueros Chinos que repiten las mismas consignas que la OTAN, vas muy desencaminado.

Pretendes analizar una guerra de propaganda confundiendo información con propaganda. La información es objetiva: lo que dice el gobierno chino a través de sus medios es algo objetivo. Lo que has traído de supuestos blogueros chinos, no es información, no es objetivo, selecciona de millones de opiniones aquellas que les interesa, etc.


----------



## Knucklehead (5 Oct 2022)

Los expertos estiman en 1,6 billones de euros las consecuencias de la guerra energética entre Europa y Rusia. Sin gas ruso, la UE se enfrenta a la desindustrialización

La política de sanciones y el deseo de la Unión Europea (UE) de abandonar los recursos energéticos rusos podría costarle a Europa hasta 1,6 billones de euros en 2023, han calculado analistas de la consultora Yakov and Partners (la antigua división de McKinsey en Rusia).

El estudio European Energy Balance in a New Reality señala que los países de la UE han lanzado "intervenciones regulatorias y financieras activas" en un intento por mitigar los efectos de la actual crisis energética. El principal efecto negativo, según los autores del estudio, es la posible pérdida de competitividad y el consiguiente cierre de algunas de las industrias más intensivas en energía por escasez de gas y aumento del coste de la energía en general.

Dependiendo del escenario de desarrollo, las empresas de estas industrias se verán obligadas a reducir la producción entre un 10 y un 60 % con respecto al nivel de 2021.

Como resultado de la crisis, debido a la falta de gas y al aumento de los precios de la energía, en el peor de los casos, el PIB de la UE puede disminuir en un 6,5-11,5% (0,9-1,7 billones de euros), alrededor de 16 millones de personas se quedarán sin trabajo, predicen los analistas de Yakov and Partners.

Para evitar tal desarrollo de la situación, los gobiernos de los países europeos se ven obligados a continuar con la "política de gestión manual de la economía" y compensar los costos para las empresas y los hogares, dice la revisión.

Los precios del gas en Europa comenzaron a subir en el otoño de 2021 en el contexto de una disminución de la generación de energía eólica. Un nuevo salto se produjo tras el inicio de una operación militar especial (SVO) en Ucrania. 7 de marzo, el costo de 1000 metros cúbicos. m de gas se acercaba a $ 3,900. Luego el precio bajó, pero se mantiene estable por encima de los 1.000 dólares los 1.000 metros cúbicos. metro.

La situación con los precios del combustible se ve agravada por el cese del suministro de gas ruso a través de los gasoductos Nord Stream 1 y Yamal-Europe y una disminución del tránsito a través de Ucrania.

Según Yakov & Partners, incluso teniendo en cuenta todas las medidas tomadas por la UE, el rechazo del gas ruso en 2023 supondrá un déficit para la UE comparable al consumo anual de Francia y Polonia juntos.

Después del inicio del NWO, los países de la UE también comenzaron a reducir las importaciones de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo de Rusia. Según los analistas, esto puede conducir a un aumento de los precios mundiales del petróleo.

Los precios del carbón también están batiendo récords en la UE. En el contexto del aumento de los precios de la energía en la UE, las plantas metalúrgicas y químicas comenzaron a cerrar.

Los expertos entrevistados por Vedomosti generalmente están de acuerdo con las conclusiones de Yakov and Partners. El analista de Finam, Aleksey Kalachev, destaca que el desarrollo exitoso de la economía europea estuvo "en gran medida asegurado" por los recursos energéticos disponibles, incluidos los provenientes de Rusia.

El nivel umbral de los precios del gas para la economía europea, seguido de consecuencias negativas, según las estimaciones de Finam, es el rango de $ 800-1000 por 1000 metros cúbicos. metro. A precios superiores a $2.000 por 1.000 metros cúbicos. m los problemas se vuelven aún más graves y los países tienen que recurrir a medidas de emergencia: subsidios directos o indirectos, capitalización adicional y nacionalización de empresas.

Según los expertos, el mayor desarrollo de las economías de la UE dependerá de la duración del período de ruptura de los lazos económicos entre la UE y Rusia.


----------



## McFly (5 Oct 2022)

Knucklehead dijo:


> Los expertos estiman en 1,6 billones de euros las consecuencias de la guerra energética entre Europa y Rusia. Sin gas ruso, la UE se enfrenta a la desindustrialización
> 
> La política de sanciones y el deseo de la Unión Europea (UE) de abandonar los recursos energéticos rusos podría costarle a Europa hasta 1,6 billones de euros en 2023, han calculado analistas de la consultora Yakov and Partners (la antigua división de McKinsey en Rusia).
> 
> ...



El texto es tuyo?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Oct 2022)

China ‘began stockpiling PPE months before Covid outbreak’


China also started to buy up global PPE stocks in Europe, Australia and the US around the same time, experts say




www.telegraph.co.uk





Parece que desde finales de agosto de 2019 China empezó a prepararse para la "pandemia" vaciando los stocks de mascarillas en occidente, meses antes de parar la fábrica del mundo por un "virus" que había descubierto.

Parece que dieron órdenes de activar el ataque híbrido más o menos cuando su prensa dejo claro que las negociaciones sobre el sistema monetario habían fracasado:






EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario


Lo llaman "acuerdo comercial" porque las propias características de la negociación y la ignorancia a la que somete el sistema a la población sobre la naturaleza del dinero impide que puedan enfocar directamente el tema. Lo que voy a comentar son declaraciones de bancos centrales recogidas por...




www.burbuja.info





China tenía muy bien estudiadas las reacciones políticas que se produjeron con el brote de SARS en 2003, las consecuencias en la cadena de suministro, etc. Hay bastante bibliografía al respecto, como ejemplo:






How Did the 2003 SARS Epidemic Shape Chinese Trade?


This paper examines the impact of the Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) epidemic on China’s trade. Using quarterly transaction-level trade data of all Chinese firms, we find that firms in regions with local transmission of SARS experienced lower import and export growth at both the...




www.cesifo.org





Seguro que no paso desapercibido el potencial como arma de guerra para el estado mayor chino que desde, al menos, desde el año 1999 se mueve en términos de guerra híbrida (o guerra irrestricta como la tradujeron en un primer momento):






Guerra irrestricta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





También arrasaron los meses antes con los stocks de carne congelada y cereales, hay links al respecto en este hilo.


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Oct 2022)

Up


----------



## Gusman (20 Oct 2022)

Ya empieza a ser consciente la borregada? Yo creo que cada dia mas, pero aun queda y muchos solo lo seran en el matadero.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Oct 2022)

La inflación mató al "virus"


La preocupación por problemas imaginarios que existen gracias a los medios de comunicación se sitúa en el 12% (el Covid) mientras que los problemas reales que existen aunque los medios de comunicación los ignoren suben al 40% (la inflación): Ni las nuevas variantes del "virus" con nombres...




www.burbuja.info





Realidad vs. fantasía

Aprovecho para dejar un par de viñetas de la prensa China, con los colores habituales el morado para el "virus" ideológico:







Y munición con recubrimiento dorado que no sirve contra la inflación:







Saludos!


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Nov 2022)

Con un par de años de retraso y sin incluir al "virus" que supuso la declaración de guerra híbrida total por parte de China:









Rusia declara la ‘guerra híbrida’ a Reino Unido: “Estamos en la Tercera Guerra Mundial”


Así lo advirtió el CEO de la empresa BlackOps Partners, Casey Fleming. “No somos conscientes de ello, no lo entendemos, pero está alcanzando su apogeo".




as.com





_Rusia declara la ‘*guerra híbrida*’ a Reino Unido: “*Estamos en la Tercera Guerra Mundial*”
Así lo advirtió el director general de la empresa BlackOps Partners, Casey Fleming. “*No somos conscientes de ello*, no lo entendemos, pero está alcanzando su punto de máximo apogeo”._


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Nov 2022)

En este gráfico se ve las consecuencias económicas del "virus":







Se observa que las diferencias entre los costes de producción de los diferentes países son mínimas hasta que un "virus" que volvía negros a los chinos que no caían desplomados por la calle, justificó que el Gobierno chino paralizase la fábrica del mundo e hiciera saltar por los aires la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido.

Una operación psicológica de guerra cognitiva del Gobierno chino sobre su población que justica una narrativa que permite realizar una guerra económica total sin declararla.

Todavía no ha acabado la narrativa en China ya que el "virus" le permite paralizar la actividad económica y reabrirla a voluntad generando gran volatilidad en los mercados de materias primas cuyos precios dependen en gran medida de la demanda China. 

China conoce sus propios movimientos de antemano y lo utiliza para comprar materias primas baratas cuando tiene la economía cerrado logrando comparativamente mejores costes de producción que el resto que van a remolque de los tiempos que marca el Gobierno chino. 

En el caso de Europa, la negativa a adquirir energía en rublos (hacerlo supondría un cambio de paradigma monetario y el fin del dólar como referencia mundial) ha provocado que los costes de producción hayan aumentado casi un 50% mientras que en China están empezando a disminuir.

La inflación que ha provocado la ruptura de la cadena de suministro está en este momento siendo contenida por las medidas del gobierno chino que restringe la actividad económica del país para luchar contra el "virus". Cuando China decida reabrir la actividad económica veremos un nuevo empujón de la inflación por el aumento de la demanda en todas las materias primas de las que son los mayores consumidores.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2022)

Llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo, el objetivo de China es reconstruir la cadena de distribución con una divisa de referencia que sustituya al dólar.

China no lo ha ocultado si se lee entrelíneas lo que dice su prensa. Desde el comienzo avisaron que se había abierto una ventana de oportunidad para salvar al mundo del "virus" antes de que la cadena de suministro sufriera daños irreparables como consecuencia de las medidas que estaba tomando para combatirlo.

La ventana de oportunidad se cerró y hemos entrado en un periodo de transición en el que la cadena de suministro se va a ir recontruyendo a lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda. En 2023 sabremos más cuando se celebre la cumbre:









Xi announces 3rd Belt & Road forum to be held in 2023, calls on Asia-Pacific to up cooperation to new height - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





_Dijo que como el próximo año marcará el décimo aniversario de la BRI, se espera que el foro haga *nuevos planes* para que el mundo use mejor la BRI para promover la construcción de una comunidad de destino para la humanidad y contribuir a la transformación internacional. paisaje que se encuentra *en un período crítico de transición*.

"La economía de Asia-Pacífico se encuentra en un *período crucial de recuperación posterior a la COVID, y la agitación y los cambios en la política y las economías internacionales* plantean un serio desafío para el desarrollo de Asia-Pacífico. El presidente Xi nos mostró que el desarrollo pacífico y la cooperación en la que todos ganan es el principal para el desarrollo futuro de Asia-Pacífico", dijo Wirun Phichaiwongphakdee, director del Centro de Investigación Tailandia-China de la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta, al Global Times el viernes.

Phichaiwongphakdee dijo que el *llamado del presidente chino para construir cadenas industriales y de suministro regionales más cercanas es un aspecto muy importante de la cooperación Asia-Pacífico, que ayudará a la región a enfrentar los riesgos y garantizar la estabilidad y la prosperidad.

______*_

La iniciativa de la ruta de la seda se acompaña de grandes inversiones en infraestructuras e industria de extracción, especialmente mineria de oro.

Ese oro que se extrae con las inversiones asociadas al proyecto es luego comprado por el banco central del país que las recibe, adoptando así el esquema monetario comentado en otras ocasiones y que busca introducir el oro como base del sistema monetario y financiero.


----------



## AH1N1 (18 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo, el objetivo de China es reconstruir la cadena de distribución con una divisa de referencia que sustituya al dólar.
> 
> China no lo ha ocultado si se lee entrelíneas lo que dice su prensa. Desde el comienzo avisaron que se había abierto una ventana de oportunidad para salvar al mundo del "virus" antes de que la cadena de suministro sufriera daños irreparables como consecuencia de las medidas que estaba tomando para combatirlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Dic 2022)

The West has no say in the fight against the pandemic







www.chinadaily.com.cn





Dejo aquí un especial que ha hecho el chinadaily con viñetas relacionadas con la gestión de la pandemia. 

La viñeta final dice que nada evitará que logren su objetivo ... Y dejan claro cuál es el objetivo, un yuan dorado que reinicie la economía.


----------



## fff (15 Dic 2022)

Curiosidad, en China es obligatoria la vacuna covid?


----------



## ESC (15 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> The West has no say in the fight against the pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi máxima preocupación es que solo con el uso anecdótico les resulte suficiente.


----------



## jaguarxjr (30 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug ¿qué opinas de lo que está "ocurriendo" en China otra vez con todo el tema Covid?.


----------



## Gusman (30 Dic 2022)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Spielzeug ¿qué opinas de lo que está "ocurriendo" en China otra vez con todo el tema Covid?.



Citale: @Spielzeug


----------



## Spielzeug (2 Ene 2023)

jaguarxjr dijo:


> Spielzeug ¿qué opinas de lo que está "ocurriendo" en China otra vez con todo el tema Covid?.



Creo que China ha tenido que reabrir la economía antes de lo que hubieran querido sus mandos. Las protestas contra las medidas "cero covid" (magnificadas por la prensa occidental) les han obligado a ello.

Igualmente, occidente trata de hacer ver que la política "cero covid" ha sido un fracaso y que la situación del "virus" se ha descontrolado en China tratando de desprestigiar al gobierno chino a ojos de su población, restringiendo el acceso a los ciudadanos chinos en su territorio.

La política "cero covid" no tiene, en mi opinión, nada que ver con una crisis sanitaria si no con lograr el control sobre las cadenas de suministro. También los cierres y las aperturas de la economía China controlar los tiempos de la economía mundial (por ejemplo, pueden comprar materias primas baratas antes de reabrir la economía)

En la prensa gubernamental China, se ve que los objetivos de las medidas sanitarias tienen mucho más que ver con las cadenas de suministro y la construcción de un nuevo sistema de comercio que con temas de salud:









Reopening will help revitalize global economy: China Daily editorial







www.chinadaily.com.cn





_El hecho de que China esté reabriendo sus fronteras infundirá confianza en que el país está decidido a continuar trabajando con otros países para defender el comercio libre y justo, y *garantizar la estabilidad de la industria global y las cadenas de suministro*. A pesar de la creciente tendencia al proteccionismo y la antiglobalización en algunos sectores, China sigue comprometida con su política nacional fundamental de apertura al mundo exterior
_
Cómo se garantiza la estabilidad de las cadenas de suministro? Comerciando con China dentro de un sistema de comercio más justo. Las últimas medidas de China en este último mes dejan claro por dónde va a ir este sistema: se ha deshecho de deuda americana a la vez que ha anuncia do que ha aumentado sus reservas oficiales de oro.

La consecuencia de las reapertura y cierres de la economía China no afectan a todos por igual, la estabilidad de la industria global está comprometida ya que los costes de producción van a obligar a cierres masivos o reubicaciones de industrias. Las consecuencias de la guerra contra el "virus" se ven muy bien en este gráfico:







Un saludo!


----------

